# What’s your unpopular Hermes opinion?



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## wowzers1941

I think it's ridiculous that people who can buy a Birken are subjected to false statements of "sorry we have none in stock".


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Old comedy routine:
Customer:  I would like to buy a Birkin.
SA:  I’m sorry, but we have none.
Customer:  If the president came in and asked for a Birkin, would you have one for him?
SA:  Of course.
Customer:  Well, the president isn’t coming here today, so you can sell me the Birkin you were saving for him.


----------



## Swanky

Lol


----------



## HKsai

As much as I love my birkins, I wear my Birkenstock more.


----------



## Livia1

HKsai said:


> As much as I love my birkins, I wear my Birkenstock more.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

The perforated 'H' logo on the Evelyne bag bugs the heck out of me, and I have no idea why.

Also, the shoulder Birkin looks like a Warner Brother's character (Wile E. Coyote) ran it over with a dump truck in his never ending quest to catch the Roadrunner.


----------



## Kylacove

Most Hermes bags aren't practical to use as they don't have exterior pockets for phones, etc and are hard to get into quickly.


----------



## aisham

BagsNBaguettes said:


> The perforated 'H' logo on the Evelyne bag bugs the heck out of me, and I have no idea why.
> 
> Also, the shoulder Birkin looks like a Warner Brother's character (Wile E. Coyote) ran it over with a dump truck in his never ending quest to catch the Roadrunner.


 
OMG this is so funny  Then I will name my Birkin 42 JPG II " Wile E. Coyote " . She looks just like him too  . This picture was taken 11 years ago immediately after purchase .


----------



## Lejic

*gets ready to hide*

I don’t like Bs or Ks. At all. Bring me the Hermes clutches (octogone esp), Lindies, etc please thanks


----------



## chicinthecity777

If you don't like so-called Hermes "games" then you should just vote with your wallet and not to buy anything from them.


----------



## Rockerchic

Togo is not one of my favorite skins-- now I don't dislike Togo and would own certain bags/ colors in it but just not top on my list as it seems to be on many others.


----------



## papertiger

The shoulder B was so people who always moaned about not being able to carry their hand-held, top-handle bag.

And for those that find the Shoulder Birkin odd looking,  the Birkin is itself a HAC elan. 

I don't mind whether or not people can readily buy a certain bag but I don't think the H should lie to any potencial customers. Luxury always operates on different levels and services/products that are special/popular should be for loyal, local, longterm customers first. 

My unpopular opinion is although I like quite a few of all H's colours, I still prefer black. 

Another is I'd rather not have diamonds on my bags unless it's for evening...and even then, probably not.


----------



## Ulf

papertiger said:


> My unpopular opinion is although I like quite a few of all H's colours, I still prefer black.


Not so unpopular, I think. Black all the way here. I would like a really bright red backpack though.


----------



## catsinthebag

My unpopular opinion: I don’t like exotics, except maybe in tiny portions such as a watch strap or a bit of trim on a bag. I don’t like veiny Togo. And the spine on Chèvre de Coromandel creeps me out. 

To each their own, right? I figure I’ll leave those leathers to others and snatch up all the Barenia and clemence for myself!


----------



## eckw

My unpopular opinion is I dislike ostrich on bags...the bumpy skin is like a bad rash and makes me feel itchy when I see it.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## lulilu

I don't like "repurposing" H bags for unintended uses, e.g., a WOC.  Using farandole, twillies etc. and now just slapping a strap on a kelly wallet is so awkward IMO.  Doesn't look like a true bag at all.  A constance long as a clutch is different -- I could easily fit my phone in it comfortably.  JMHO


----------



## Coco.lover

lulilu said:


> I don't like "repurposing" H bags for unintended uses, e.g., a WOC.  Using farandole, twillies etc. and now just slapping a strap on a kelly wallet is so awkward IMO.  Doesn't look like a true bag at all.  A constance long as a clutch is different -- I could easily fit my phone in it comfortably.  JMHO


100% Agree with you. One time I asked my SA for a Contance she brought out a wallet and a maxi twilly. I was dumbfounded and politely said no.


----------



## papertiger

Ulf said:


> Not so unpopular, I think. Black all the way here. I would like a really bright red backpack though.



One of my first H SAs was so into "if it's an H bag it should be colour". 

Love classic colours Rouge H, Bleu Marine, Gold  and of course Bambou too but I default to Black.


----------



## aisham

I hate it when people ask me to find them a brand new Kelly/Birkin from the boutique for retail price only ! I guess they want me to play the game , buy a bunch of stuff and then willingly give them the bag that was offered to me for the sole reason that I have plenty of Bs an Ks so giving away one of my 2 quote bags won't hurt me because we are friends .


----------



## loh

aisham said:


> I hate it when people ask me to find them a brand new Kelly/Birkin from the boutique for retail price only ! I guess they want me to play the game , buy a bunch of stuff and then willingly give them the bag that was offered to me for the sole reason that I have plenty of Bs an Ks so giving away one of my 2 quote bags won't hurt me because we are friends .



  That's just downright rude.

My unpopular opinion is that bag charms don't do it for me.  They're cute, but not my thing.


----------



## Annawakes

I don’t like canvas straps.  Can’t you include a leather strap for a bag that costs thousands of dollars???


----------



## Four Tails

I don't like Epsom for bags. There, I said it.

I can't knock it for everything, as I have Epsom CDCs, but I will probably never buy any Epsom bags or SLGs.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> I don't like "repurposing" H bags for unintended uses, e.g., a WOC.  Using farandole, twillies etc. and now just slapping a strap on a kelly wallet is so awkward IMO.  Doesn't look like a true bag at all.  A constance long as a clutch is different -- I could easily fit my phone in it comfortably.  JMHO


This! Someone did it with Jige elan as well. If you want a WOC, buy a WOC!


----------



## QuelleFromage

I have too many 

I don't really like the way Himalayan croc looks. DH hates it even more and calls it "disgusting".

I think Epsom feels like plastic.

The Birkin 25 looks weirdly small to me.

I don't really enjoy FSH.

I think ostrich looks like pimples.

I don't like to see the spine in chèvre.

I love Birkin 35s.

I can't wear anything with a giant H, including the Constance, the H belt, the Clic H bracelets, and Evelynes worn backward (for some reason mini Evelyne doesn't bother me).


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

When they charge $3,000 for this.


----------



## parissojourn

I think many combis of the tri and bi colored Bs and Ks look really cheap? Like pink/green, yellow/green, blue/orange. 

And +1 for those who think the ostrich skin looks like pimples or chicken pox.


----------



## Txoceangirl

aisham said:


> I hate it when people ask me to find them a brand new Kelly/Birkin from the boutique for retail price only ! I guess they want me to play the game , buy a bunch of stuff and then willingly give them the bag that was offered to me for the sole reason that I have plenty of Bs an Ks so giving away one of my 2 quote bags won't hurt me because we are friends .


I helped a friend buy one from my SA.  SA did so as a favor...3 months later she decided she didn't like it and resold it, netted a small profit.  She certainly didn't share her positive cash flow with me.  Then she went on to shop another boutique and left my SA high and dry for future sales.  lame and uncool.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I agree with several of the above and will add putting a strap on a Pico to the list.  It was not designed to be worn that way and I don’t like how it looks.


----------



## aisham

I can't understand scarves . I love them , they look beautiful , but one winter shawl is enough for me . but I can't find the next perfect shawl ! and I don't need more than 2 , I live in the desert . The idea of scarfs and deferent patterns / seasons / artiest confuses me .



Txoceangirl said:


> I helped a friend buy one from my SA.  SA did so as a favor...3 months later she decided she didn't like it and resold it, netted a small profit.  She certainly didn't share her positive cash flow with me.  Then she went on to shop another boutique and left my SA high and dry for future sales.  lame and uncool.



this bugs me too ! And that is way I only refer my H serious friends to my SA .


----------



## Pivoine66

papertiger said:


> The shoulder B was so people who always moaned about not being able to carry their hand-held, top-handle bag.
> 
> And for those that find the Shoulder Birkin odd looking,  the Birkin is itself a HAC elan.
> 
> I don't mind whether or not people can readily buy a certain bag but I don't think the H should lie to any potencial customers. Luxury always operates on different levels and services/products that are special/popular should be for loyal, local, longterm customers first.
> 
> My unpopular opinion is although I like quite a few of all H's colours, I still prefer black.
> 
> Another is I'd rather not have diamonds on my bags unless it's for evening...and even then, probably not.


When people purchase rare bags to make a quick profit and loyal longterm customers have to wait longer.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## CoCoBelle

The garden party bag looks exactly like my moms Walmart gardening bag. #sorrynotsorry


----------



## Yoshi1296

The Hermes game/begging for birkin or kelly is kind of insulting and unethical in some ways. We all play it of course, and most of us have been successful, but it is not ideal and very frustrating!

I hate epsom for bags.

Hermes needs to stop focusing on trends which they've been doing for the past couple years and go back to their old ways.

Almost $4000 for a kelly bag charm???? What a joke.

They can do so much better with their fine jewelry line. They have so much potential but always under-deliver for most pieces. Some are ok.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

aisham said:


> OMG this is so funny  Then I will name my Birkin 42 JPG II " Wile E. Coyote " . She looks just like him too  . This picture was taken 11 years ago immediately after purchase .
> 
> View attachment 4736925


I think she's beautiful..and I have to confess the JPG Birkin or Kelly are still a holy grail for me..one day


----------



## HKsai

It wouldn’t be a game if you enjoy the journey as much as the end game.


----------



## little.bear

Hermes granting iconic bag offers to social media bloggers who barely spend coz they know these bloggers can help promote their brand more by making us regular customers ‘beg’ for our dream bag and tempt us to spend a lot more on other items to hit our quota spend. I guess it’s just another strategy ‍♀️

Not a fan of using necklace chains and twillons to turn a kelly / Constance wallet, kelly pochette, b25 into a shoulder or sling ‘mini bag’. If you want something with a strap, get a woc/bag that has been designed for it.  I understand it is hard to acquire some of these more popular iconic bags e.g Kellys and mini Constances but equally trying to compromise and settle for something that isn’t exactly what you want is also not satisfying. 

Umm and adding a ’handle’ on mini c isn’t my cup of tea. Looks cute sometimes if set up proportionally but I feel for the leather strap.. I guess the strap is a bit long for some people?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

My unpopular H opinion is (I'm sorry other forum members because I know I'm in the minority here)...deep breath....Here goes
I Cant stand Twillies and charms on Hermes bags-Phew I've said it!
Though I know the twillies are practical and they do protect the handles I just find them fussy
and I feel the charms although far from cheap and beautifully made just detract from the beauty of the leather and the purity of the design.
To me they just smack of the brand finding another very lucrative revenue stream from offcuts (like petit H) I know that as a Business Hermes is wise to find other more accessible items to sell to the public and I applaud the zero (or minimal waste) innovation of these products however its not my 'thing'
You never know-One day I may change my mind and I'll end up with heavily accessorised bags that I'll be posting on the forum but for now..Pass.


----------



## wowzers1941

Yoshi1296 said:


> They can do so much better with their fine jewelry line. They have so much potential but always under-deliver for most pieces. Some are ok.



Not sure if it's better or worse than LV's junky new creations.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Has anyone mentioned that the Lindy is one of the least attractive bags produced, ever, by any designer?

*not an H aficionado so please take my opinion with a grain of salt*


----------



## tonkamama

lulilu said:


> I don't like "repurposing" H bags for unintended uses, e.g., a WOC.  Using farandole, twillies etc. and now just slapping a strap on a kelly wallet is so awkward IMO.  Doesn't look like a true bag at all.  A constance long as a clutch is different -- I could easily fit my phone in it comfortably.  JMHO


----------



## bagshopr

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Has anyone mentioned that the Lindy is one of the least attractive bags produced, ever, by any designer?
> 
> *not an H aficionado so please take my opinion with a grain of salt*


I totally agree. The Lindy looks like the designer made a mistake. and then tried to correct it by adding straps.


----------



## Suncatcher

I can’t stand when the perforated H on an Evelyn is worn facing out - it is intended to be worn on the inside. I find it so tacky.  I prefer quiet displays of wealth.  I also think the idea of lining up for Hermes, be it in Paris, Tokyo or at a public sale, abhorrent. I would never subjugate myself to that indignity when buying luxury goods!  Okay, I stand here waiting to be pummelled by rotten fruit.


----------



## Rockerchic

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My unpopular H opinion is (I'm sorry other forum members because I know I'm in the minority here)...deep breath....Here goes
> I Cant stand Twillies and charms on Hermes bags-Phew I've said it!
> Though I know the twillies are practical and they do protect the handles I just find them fussy
> and I feel the charms although far from cheap and beautifully made just detract from the beauty of the leather and the purity of the design.
> To me they just smack of the brand finding another very lucrative revenue stream from offcuts (like petit H) I know that as a Business Hermes is wise to find other more accessible items to sell to the public and I applaud the zero (or minimal waste) innovation of these products however its not my 'thing'
> You never know-One day I may change my mind and I'll end up with heavily accessorised bags that I'll be posting on the forum but for now..Pass.


I totally agree. No twillies. No bag charms. Thank goodness I can save some money there!


----------



## kuwa

I love CDCs and have a great collection of mostly exotics...but when Hermès started mass producing them it broke my heart a little lol. Still love them but it’s different now. That was one of the big mistakes, in my opinion.


----------



## aisham

I hate pairing hermes bags with non-hermes shoes except for sneakers .

I hate it when ladies use big bags with gowns or to black tie events ! you don't have to carry your most expansive bag every where just because it is expansive ! Togo B30 with a gown! where is the fashion police ? even a b25 is not acceptable ! k25 ? hmmmm on older ladies , maybe ...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> When they charge $3,000 for this.
> 
> View attachment 4737345


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pivoine66 said:


> When people purchase rare bags to make a quick profit and loyal longterm customers have to wait longer.


AMEN!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Coco.lover said:


> 100% Agree with you. One time I asked my SA for a Contance *she brought out a wallet and a maxi twilly.* I was dumbfounded and politely said no.



Seriously?


----------



## NanamiRyu

Suncatcher said:


> I can’t stand when the perforated H on an Evelyn is worn facing out - it is intended to be worn on the inside. I find it so tacky.  I prefer quiet displays of wealth.  I also think the idea of lining up for Hermes, be it in Paris, Tokyo or at a public sale, abhorrent. I would never subjugate myself to that indignity when buying luxury goods!  Okay, I stand here waiting to be pummelled by rotten fruit.



This is how my sister "met" her SA for the first time.  We were just browsing, as we were on a vacation.  And he looked at her and commented how she was wearing it "the right way," not like all the others who has H facing out.  We chatted a bit after that and it was the beginning of spending way too much money at that particular store next few years from then.  

Now my very unpopular opinion is...
I do not like Birkins.  Well, I actually kind of like it on men but I find it rather ugly on ladies.  Perhaps my reason is that a B looks nothing feminine and I guess I really don't like these "masculine" looking bags.  

I do prefer how it looks with the flap tucked in and open.  BUT then at the same time, I'm thinking why in the world they have this useless flap if nobody uses it.  

If you are not shocked enough yet, I especially do not like what seems like everyone's favorite Bs, which are black, gold, and etoupe.


----------



## tulipfield

The Plume is my favorite Hermes bag. 

Most H bags (Kellys in particular) look very bad dressed down (e.g. with athleisure, sneakers).

The giant H on the Constance makes it look extremely tacky.


----------



## FashionForwardChick

aisham said:


> I hate it when people ask me to find them a brand new Kelly/Birkin from the boutique for retail price only ! I guess they want me to play the game , buy a bunch of stuff and then willingly give them the bag that was offered to me for the sole reason that I have plenty of Bs an Ks so giving away one of my 2 quote bags won't hurt me because we are friends .


omg this sounds CRAZY!


----------



## FashionForwardChick

little.bear said:


> Hermes granting iconic bag offers to social media bloggers who barely spend coz they know these bloggers can help promote their brand more by making us regular customers ‘beg’ for our dream bag and tempt us to spend a lot more on other items to hit our quota spend. I guess it’s just another strategy ‍♀️
> 
> Not a fan of using necklace chains and twillons to turn a kelly / Constance wallet, kelly pochette, b25 into a shoulder or sling ‘mini bag’. If you want something with a strap, get a woc/bag that has been designed for it.  I understand it is hard to acquire some of these more popular iconic bags e.g Kellys and mini Constances but equally trying to compromise and settle for something that isn’t exactly what you want is also not satisfying.
> 
> Umm and adding a ’handle’ on mini c isn’t my cup of tea. Looks cute sometimes if set up proportionally but I feel for the leather strap.. I guess the strap is a bit long for some people?


hermes does that? gives to influencers? yikes


----------



## trendologist

About Hermes design:
- Constance H buckle is too big
- Croc for bags bigger than 30 looks disgusting especially shiny
ones
- New Kelly Depeches design looks inferior to the original, why bother redesigning this?
- Ardennes and Vache Trekking are far more superior than many present leathers
- Box and Barenia should be allowed for A La Carte order! 

For users:
I love seeing people tastefully enjoying H items and not ones who just wait to resell after done showing off. So the following irks me out; 

- stickers on hardware
- twillies on handles for protection purpose
- turning perforated H of Evelyn out for the world to see
- bringing B/K to evening events 

#ew


----------



## noegirl

Four Tails said:


> I don't like Epsom for bags. There, I said it.
> 
> I can't knock it for everything, as I have Epsom CDCs, but I will probably never buy any Epsom bags or SLGs.


Ditto, I hate epsom!



Pivoine66 said:


> When people purchase rare bags to make a quick profit and loyal longterm customers have to wait longer.


 ughh same. 



shopmycloset_lk said:


> Has anyone mentioned that the Lindy is one of the least attractive bags produced, ever, by any designer?
> 
> *not an H aficionado so please take my opinion with a grain of salt*



Really is! Someone mentioned that is looks like a wheelchair and now I cant unseen it


----------



## Txoceangirl

aisham said:


> this bugs me too ! And that is way I only refer my H serious friends to my SA .



A very close and H serious friend. I was shocked.


----------



## Hermezzy

I'm torn about the whole bag charms/twillies on handles/bag decoration debate.  I think that there are some bags, people, bag colors, and bag sizes that can pull it off.  I think there are some that cannot.  In general, the bag decorations that tend to be most endearing to me are the ones, a la Jane Birkin herself (her stickers, beads, etc. that she uses for her own Birkin), that add an element of idiosyncratic personal flair.  If the whole arrangement seems too "precious", "perfect", or "gussied up", it adds discomfort instead of the opposite...and comfort, no matter the price point or material, is what makes something seem attractive and well executed.


----------



## eckw

Txoceangirl said:


> A very close and H serious friend. I was shocked.



Oh that’s horrible especially if she is a v close friend. So sorry that happened to you.

My out-of-town close friend (and H fan) sometimes come with me on my H shopping and one time her sister in law came along and kept bugging my SA for a quota bag. My SA was nice to her and showed her some other things she said she wanted (but she actually didn’t). She just kept pointing to my K25 and saying that’s what I want.


----------



## AnnaE

* Birkins / Kellies are not evening bags. I have been to many events where people wear their exotic Birkins (or even regular ones) with evening gowns. It just doesn’t go. Bring a clutch. That’s what they are for.
* I am not a big fan of bag charms for professional women. Although it doesn’t bother me per se, they look childish to me. I will say I have started wearing twillies on a fairly light-colored Kelly because I know those handles would look terrible very quickly otherwise, so who knows, maybe Rodeos are in my future, too.
* The game of having to buy something just to be offered a chance to spend even more money on a bag drives me mad. I think it is déclassé. I know it is more prevalent in some countries (and the people who live there don’t have an option but to comply), but it’s just so crazy.


----------



## LVinCali

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Has anyone mentioned that the Lindy is one of the least attractive bags produced, ever, by any designer?
> 
> *not an H aficionado so please take my opinion with a grain of salt*



The Lindy is on my wishlist but this made me laugh.


----------



## NanamiRyu

Lindy has grown on me.  However, when I first learned of its existence, I thought it was the oddest thing I ever saw.  Why did they scrunch up the bag was my initial reaction, which I’m sure all those who sees it for the first time felt.  

My sis used to call Lindy a Yakult bag.  The tiny little refreshing drinks in Asian cultures.  Not that it resembles the drink bottle but Lindy looks somewhat like the bag supplied to the Yakult delivery ladies along with their distinctive uniforms in South Korea where we were born.  These ajoomas used to carry the bulky bag filled with the drinks and did their delivery routes everyday on foot.  

But now I secretly want one in mini.


----------



## little.bear

noegirl said:


> Ditto, I hate epsom!
> 
> ughh same.
> 
> 
> 
> Really is! Someone mentioned that is looks like a wheelchair and now I cant unseen it



My DH calls Lindy’s design a toaster box [emoji6]


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## J'adoreHermes

It annoys me when people place an Avalon blanket or pillow(s) on a couch or bed in the hope that the room will miraculously look more expensive and put together.  I find it especially annoying when home stagers do this. 
An Avalon blanket does not make cheap furniture look expensive!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Some RTW pieces really don't look good on anyone!


----------



## Clearblueskies

I’m not at all keen on H jewellery, especially the leather bracelets and clic clacs.  Sometimes there’s just too much H in H.  And I see I’m not alone in disliking scarves and knickknacks hanging off bags.


----------



## Sofiko

Four Tails said:


> I don't like Epsom for bags. There, I said it.
> 
> I can't knock it for everything, as I have Epsom CDCs, but I will probably never buy any Epsom bags or SLGs.


I am with you!


----------



## Taimi

I don’t have any H bags, but out of curiosity, if the Evelyne is meant to be used the perforated H not showing, why the first picture of it in the Hermes website is the perforated side? Usually the first picture of the bag on the websites is the frontside.

Actually, even in the modelling pic the H side is outside..


----------



## raylyn

My unpopular opinion is that Hermes is 'quiet luxury' and I think too many people pick on the Evelyne perforated H being shown. What about so many of their other products? If you are wearing a B, K, Constance, watch,  belt, or some of the bracelets, they are all screaming Hermes. If you want to be under the radar, buy a no name leather bag.


----------



## papertiger

raylyn said:


> My unpopular opinion is that Hermes is 'quiet luxury' and I think too many people pick on the Evelyne perforated H being shown. What about so many of their other products? If you are wearing a B, K, Constance, watch,  belt, or some of the bracelets, they are all screaming Hermes. If you want to be under the radar, buy a no name leather bag.



There are plenty of real UTR bags at H though. This is why many enjoy their Plumes, Bolides, GPs and so on. Enjoying the quietness and the quality. 

Lots of people wear the Evie H-side-in as it was designed (as a groom's bag) it's just people only seem to notice when people use them the other (H) way. Doesn't matter to me the way people wear their bags unless it compromises the bag, and even then, I guess it's their bag (it still makes me wince though).


----------



## cravin

I think that the Constance is ugly.  Wife still wants to try one on when the boutiques open again.  I need to work out a code word with my SA that hides my obvious shaking of my head no. 

Not a fan of their brown shades, and this includes Gold.  Just looks blah to me. 

I think that the Avalon pillows are overstuffed.  Not comfortable if behind me where the blankets are great.  

Mini bags look ridiculous to me.  I get that it’s a trend, but it looks like grown women are going into American Dream stores and walking out with bags minus the dolls.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Himalayan croc.   It’s ugly and ostentatious.  Even worse with diamonds.


----------



## noegirl

I dont understand the logic behind buying bags and not wearing them or the overwhelming need to keep them pristine.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Himalayan croc.   It’s ugly and ostentatious.  Even worse with diamonds.


It looks like the leather has gone moldy to me!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Lizard skin in ombre with a lot of rings gives me the creeps. I wouldn't go anywhere near it. I am OK with solid coloured no ring lizard skin though and I think it can be beautiful!


----------



## AndyMor

eckw said:


> My unpopular opinion is I dislike ostrich on bags...the bumpy skin is like a bad rash and makes me feel itchy when I see it.


Agree! Reminds me of my hormonal teenage skin angst no matter how much I try to love ostrich. Especially in skin tone colors!


----------



## Sferics

My unpopular opinion is that Hermes "H" Belts are tacky and plebby as hell.


----------



## loh

eckw said:


> My out-of-town close friend (and H fan) sometimes come with me on my H shopping and one time her sister in law came along and kept bugging my SA for a quota bag. My SA was nice to her and showed her some other things she said she wanted (but she actually didn’t). She just kept pointing to my K25 and saying that’s what I want.



Cringe...


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## lincer

I don't like the idea of a loyal customer. Why am I not worthy of buying what I want and what they have just because I don't live near a boutique?


----------



## parissojourn

Oh. Another one from me. The kelly doll looks like a kid’s toy from a thrift store.


----------



## Otis31

The Berline stitching reminds me of a diner booth and the Verrou clasp reminds me of a bathroom stall lock.


----------



## Rockerchic

Three more very unpopular opinions...
mini Birkins don't appeal to me. I prefer 30 and 35.
Also feel same about mini Kelly --28 is pushing it for me, anything smaller doesn't look right to me. 
I am not a Hermes scarf person. I have one and that is enough...actually I never even wear that one. I do like the shawls though but mostly the abstract designs.


----------



## chinnie_baghag

don't quite understand the hype on the mini Kelly!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

The fashion...Pretty dusty and boring. Kind of butch too - which is just fine but not every woman wants to be Ellen. I guess they have a future making silk face masks. The recycled scarf designs should be just perfect for it. 

And considering their website, could we maybe start an online competition for a photographer? Web designer? Judging by the standards, anyone with a basic mastery of their iPhone 6 is welcome to apply...


----------



## nymeria

Pivoine66 said:


> When people purchase rare bags to make a quick profit and loyal longterm customers have to wait longer.


THIS!!


----------



## raylyn

raylyn said:


> My unpopular opinion is that Hermes is 'quiet luxury' and I think too many people pick on the Evelyne perforated H being shown. What about so many of their other products? If you are wearing a B, K, Constance, watch,  belt, or some of the bracelets, they are all screaming Hermes. If you want to be under the radar, buy a no name leather bag.


Sorry, I meant -is not- quiet luxury as many of their bag styles are so well known. If you are carrying one of the well-known bags you might as well be wearing a logo. And many of their other products have a big metallic H on them that you cannot hide, but it seems like poor Evie takes all the abuse


----------



## duna

QuelleFromage said:


> I have too many
> 
> I don't really like the way Himalayan croc looks. DH hates it even more and calls it "disgusting".
> 
> I think Epsom feels like plastic.
> 
> The Birkin 25 looks weirdly small to me.
> 
> I don't really enjoy FSH.
> 
> I think ostrich looks like pimples.
> 
> I don't like to see the spine in chèvre.
> 
> I love Birkin 35s.
> 
> I can't wear anything with a giant H, including the Constance, the H belt, the Clic H bracelets, and Evelynes worn backward (for some reason mini Evelyne doesn't bother me).



I have many more, lol All of yours minus chèvre spine, I didn't used to like it but now I do. 

I'll add Togo, shiny croc, Twillies, bag charms, mini bags, most leather bracelets, I only like CdCs and Kelly Dogs. There's lots more things I don't like but these are the first things that come to my mind.


----------



## marbella8

catsinthebag said:


> My unpopular opinion: I don’t like exotics, except maybe in tiny portions such as a watch strap or a bit of trim on a bag. I don’t like veiny Togo. And the spine on Chèvre de Coromandel creeps me out.
> 
> To each their own, right? I figure I’ll leave those leathers to others and snatch up all the Barenia and clemence for myself!



Weird, but I 100% agree with everything you said. So weird when just the strap or  handle is exotic? Ohhhhhhh, and the CdeC is so freaky, I don’t want to be reminded that a poor animal died and is on my arm- so sad and freaky. Togo- so matte, Clemence so pretty.


And I’ll add for myself- The Garden Party in 36 has the worse quality of leather used by H, wears horribly. I’m surprised H continues to make it in Negonda, the damage in the folds is horrible.


----------



## TraceySH

Taimi said:


> I don’t have any H bags, but out of curiosity, if the Evelyne is meant to be used the perforated H not showing, why the first picture of it in the Hermes website is the perforated side? Usually the first picture of the bag on the websites is the frontside.
> 
> Actually, even in the modelling pic the H side is outside..


I never even put that together. SO TRUE. All the H.com pics are perforated side OUT!


----------



## TraceySH

I think without all the games and artificial injection of "rare and exclusive" chase tactics, that the brand would go broke. I think because people need to feel good about spending so much on pretty "vanilla" bags, they assign traits to help them with their cognitive dissonance (attribution theory) to make things more beautiful or coveted than they actually are. Like    marrying someone much older and gross because they are rich, and then hearing a girlfriend talk about how much they "adore" and are "totally in love with" said geezer when they are just in love with how it makes them feel about their own status (I am not talking about a truly wonderful older person, I am really talking about the gross ones who purchase spouses). Like    uh huh, just yesterday you self-identified as a gold digger, but I guess you need to sleep at night. 

I also think that many people pursue H because they have burned out on the other top brands and literally have no other place to go. So they 'make it work'.


----------



## bagnut1

AnnaE said:


> I am not a big fan of bag charms for professional women. Although it doesn’t bother me per se, they look childish to me.


Me too.  But every time I buy one or put one on my bag I think "this looks too young for me."  Then I remind myself that I like the charm (I have several and they are all relevant to my life in some way) and that it's my bag and I am only pleasing myself.
Not at all logical, but neither is spending five figures on a handbag.  

To add my own:
I don't like the Evie (or unlined bags in general).
I don't like the Birkin proportions and wish they still made the smaller HACs (32 would be my ideal).
The Constance clasp is gaudy.
Mini bags on women of a certain age or size look silly.


----------



## Hermezzy

noegirl said:


> I dont understand the logic behind buying bags and not wearing them or the overwhelming need to keep them pristine.


Although a well-used but well-cared for (and thus, well-loved) bag is eminently attractive to me... it shows the person both values it and doesn't let it sit on a shelf.


----------



## noegirl

Hermezzy said:


> Although a well-used but well-cared for (and thus, well-loved) bag is eminently attractive to me... it shows the person both values it and doesn't let it sit on a shelf.


Absolutely! I think its more when people freak out about any little thing that happens with wear.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## lolakitten

I’m not a fan of the big shiny in your face H, especially when there’s more than one worn at a time; Constance, belt, clic clac, etc. 
(Although I hold the same sentiment for other brands too, CCs etc, not just H)

I dislike the pastel baby colours and cutesy things on adult women. Bubblegum pink bags, pink bows, stuffed dangling animals...

I dislike the handbag + sneaker trend, but that’s not limited to H.


----------



## bagnut1

lolakitten said:


> I dislike the handbag + sneaker trend, but that’s not limited to H.


LOL I used to feel the same way, then the age of my feet surpassed the age of me.  

However, I try to wear only elegant and interesting sneakers (nothing that could be confused with running shoes) that coordinate with my handbag.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

CoCoBelle said:


> The garden party bag looks exactly like my moms Walmart gardening bag. #sorrynotsorry




It's one of the H bags I would actually buy if you could wear it on the shoulder. I could wear it with wellies to complete the look


----------



## FashionForwardChick

Clearblueskies said:


> I’m not at all keen on H jewellery, especially the leather bracelets and clic clacs.  Sometimes there’s just too much H in H.  And I see I’m not alone in disliking scarves and knickknacks hanging off bags.


HATE the clic clacs


----------



## FashionForwardChick

Sferics said:


> My unpopular opinion is that Hermes "H" Belts are tacky and plebby as hell.


TRUTH


----------



## Addicted to bags

Annawakes said:


> I don’t like canvas straps.  Can’t you include a leather strap for a bag that costs thousands of dollars???


This!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Rockerchic said:


> I totally agree. No twillies. No bag charms. Thank goodness I can save some money there!


Same!!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Hermezzy said:


> I'm torn about the whole bag charms/twillies on handles/bag decoration debate.  I think that there are some bags, people, bag colors, and bag sizes that can pull it off.  I think there are some that cannot.  In general, the bag decorations that tend to be most endearing to me are the ones, a la Jane Birkin herself (her stickers, beads, etc. that she uses for her own Birkin), that add an element of idiosyncratic personal flair.  If the whole arrangement seems too "precious", "perfect", or "gussied up", it adds discomfort instead of the opposite...and comfort, no matter the price point or material, is what makes something seem attractive and well executed.


Gosh! I think I totally agree with you..


----------



## Coco.lover

Israeli_Flava said:


> Seriously?


It was a Constance wallet, but still I was a little taken back by it. I did eventually get a Constace which lasted a year in my collection. The hassle of opening and closing mixed with the fact it cost more than my B 25. It just didn't live up to my dreams.


----------



## Rockerchic

LOL...if someone just stumbled on this thread, they'd think we were all Hermes haters!


----------



## loh

Rockerchic said:


> LOL...if someone just stumbled on this thread, they'd think we were all Hermes haters!



Seriously.  Or masochists for continuing to be loyal H'ers despite...


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Otis31 said:


> The Berline stitching reminds me of a diner booth and the Verrou clasp reminds me of a bathroom stall lock.


I agree re'Verou I just think it looks silly!
And I can't stand the 24/24 either and the toolbox I'm a little meh over now I think about it


----------



## GoldFish8

Vert Criquet reminds me of a bad sinus infection. I can’t unsee it.


----------



## Rockerchic

wowzers1941 said:


> I think it's ridiculous that people who can buy a Birken are subjected to false statements of "sorry we have none in stock".


Wowzers, thanks for starting this. It's a fun thread and giving me a lot of head nods and laughs!


----------



## Juda

Sadistic SMs or SAS who happen to be in a powerful position and enjoy humiliating very respectable customers when they ask about quota bags.(reminds me of seinfeld episode no soup for you) .


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## bagnut1

Juda said:


> Sadistic SMs or SAS who happen to be in a powerful position and enjoy humiliating very respectable customers when they ask about quota bags.(reminds me of seinfeld episode no soup for you) .


I have heard stories and am fortunate that I lucked into a terrific SA (my third, the first two were just meh but not abusive).  Laid back and tolerant of my disappearance for long periods of time.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Juda said:


> Sadistic SMs or SAS who happen to be in a powerful position and enjoy humiliating very respectable customers when they ask about quota bags.(reminds me of seinfeld episode no soup for you) .


Yes  Or this episode of SatC (if I remember correctly, Samantha tried to "procure" a Birkin pretending it was for her client, Lucy Liu).


----------



## Juda

bagnut1 said:


> I have heard stories and am fortunate that I lucked into a terrific SA (my third, the first two were just meh but not abusive).  Laid back and tolerant of my disappearance for long periods of time.


I always had an impeccable service at H, but that doesn't make it any less acceptable.


----------



## Love Of My Life

bagnut1 said:


> I have heard stories and am fortunate that I lucked into a terrific SA (my third, the first two were just meh but not abusive).  Laid back and tolerant of my disappearance for long periods of time.





Juda said:


> I always had an impeccable service at H, but that doesn't make it any less acceptable.



I have also received top notch service from my SA here in NYC although I have heard more than my share of
unpleasant experiences.
I also think the  impact of this pandemic is throughout retail & don't think that H will escape that either
Many of their clients have been hit financially as well as professionally including their staff here in the US as
well as worldwide.


----------



## De sac

Couldn’t care less for Rose Sakura or Anemone


----------



## absolutanne

What a fun thread. Mine are:

H belts, Clic clacs, H watches, CDC's are incredibly tacky and garish.
Constances are tacky, I get uncomfortable wearing classic flaps with the smaller "CC"
Lindies are ridiculous looking- fortune cookie bag

Hate these colors: black, brown, gold, etoupe (yikes!!).


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Otis31 said:


> The Berline stitching reminds me of a diner booth and* the Verrou clasp reminds me of a bathroom stall lock. *


 
you're so right!


----------



## NanamiRyu

Taimi said:


> I don’t have any H bags, but out of curiosity, if the Evelyne is meant to be used the perforated H not showing, why the first picture of it in the Hermes website is the perforated side? Usually the first picture of the bag on the websites is the frontside.
> 
> Actually, even in the modelling pic the H side is outside..


The first time I ever saw Evelyne was from a window display, walking past an airport H.  My initial reaction was, did they had to perforate the good leather just to mark H? As you can guess, it was displayed with H facing out.  I assumed that was how it was supposed to look for many years.



AndyMor said:


> Agree! Reminds me of my hormonal teenage skin angst no matter how much I try to love ostrich. Especially in skin tone colors!


I'm a bit sad because only ostrich bag I have is in blush tone that looks almost skin colored.  I have a thing for pink, hence I get anything in any pink shade.  But my sister always calls my bag Diseased Roadrunner...


----------



## inverved

- Not a fan of the Lindy, Constance, Evelyne and Halzan
- I think Birkins look strange and almost comical in smaller sizes
- Definitely not a fan of Rodeos and think they are kitschy
- Don't like their costume jewellery (or any for that matter) since earlier this year
- Don't understand the price justification of their wallets


----------



## roxi88

raylyn said:


> My unpopular opinion is that Hermes is 'quiet luxury' and I think too many people pick on the Evelyne perforated H being shown. What about so many of their other products? If you are wearing a B, K, Constance, watch,  belt, or some of the bracelets, they are all screaming Hermes. If you want to be under the radar, buy a no name leather bag.


..........or a Victoria


----------



## Muffin_Top

I cannot stand:
- Rodéos. These look awkward, childish and are often as big as the bags they are on, with the mini bag trend.
- Twillies on handles, although I understand wanting to keep your handles clean as I tend to sweat a lot with every sunbeam. But what's the point keeping them clean if never shown ?
With the combo Rodéo + Twillies, you add something like 800€ to a bag that already cost something near 10,000€. And you carry a kind of Christmas tree. Well done Hermès !
- the fuss around the color Etoupe. Neither brown nor gray...? 
- According to my readings here, some customers are "offered" to buy special rare goods at a price in accordance with that product's exclusiveness. Please people, don't you see this is no favour ?
- Adding sangles on hand-held bags or creating a bag with a wallet. Looks like DIY, or in the case of the wallet it looks like one cannot afford a bag only a wallet (but we know a wallet + farandole is much more expensive than Picotin, Evelyne or GP). Especially when the hardwares don't match.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Quietly smiling as so many things mentioned are true and some of the unpopular items noted I own. It's great we all have different tastes and every time I wear my CDCs or Lindy I will be reminded of this thread. 

I adore Hermès but certainly have quite a few unpopular opinions. A few of them below:

- With few exceptions, many of their recent bag designs are rather interesting than beautiful and completely overpriced. Instead, they should focus on bringing back discontinued classics or on producing more Bolides (Rigide), Plumes etc.

- I don't yet see a clear direction with their RTW. With the exception of their leather pieces, it often feels all over the place. 

- They are missing a modern, updated and versatile bag in their portfolio that adjusts to today's needs and busy life. 

- H has diversified in a way that I have lost track and wish they'd rather update or improve existing lines such as RTW. 

- Lying to loyal, local customers shouldn't be necessary. Letting customers hang in for years, spending huge amounts without a clear direction on their wishlist item is not acceptable. 

- Instead of introducing new (often over the top) colours, why not just make more permanent or add them back into rotation. 

- I can't stand exotic Birkins anymore. I used to admire them from afar and still like exotics in small doses, but nowadays I see such massive and most colourful exotic Birkins being shown off by every well off woman in her best age with smeary makeup and gaudy runway designer outfits from head to toe. At supermarkets, in restaurants, when shopping, for cocktail parties - those huge, loud Birkins are everywhere. (I'd rather see those women embrace age with grace) - exotic Bs are not just overexposed where I am, I am also now connecting those beautiful pieces of art with this type of clientele of which we have many. 

- I am sick of hearing acquaintances say that everything H makes except for Bs and Ks is just unnecessary clutter. Please, just go the reseller route and leave the store items for passionate customers. I also don't like everything they make, but at least I have respect for the house. Those women just buy for the status.


----------



## DB8

1) Avalon blankets as shawls - I see a lot of IG influencers doing that (not sponsored by H) - it seems so.....tacky? especially the ones posing in boutiques with a display blanket.

For my next unpopular Hermes opinion: TPF'ers, this is a controversial one so...


2) That orange Hermes shopping bag charm - I was offered one. I chuckled and politely declined - 'not quite what I'm looking for at this point, but thanks for thinking of me.' BUT I definitely thought to myself 'this looks like a Shenzen special.' Charms are already a stretch for me but that bag charm was a bit too on the nose. I might as well carry an actual H shopping bag everywhere I go!


----------



## EmilyM111

Hate the game but above all - hate inconsistency of the game. Some people spend $$$ for years and get nothing, some walk in and walk out with B/K. Resellers are very well known to H and are still sold bags but in FSH we are all evaluated against being a 'reseller'. They open a store in Poland and give precious bags away to anyone who wishlisted (including women who don't know what 'etain' means lol).
I mean I have no big problem with it but feeling like a cretin for telling multiple friends and Polish folks online that Hermes values loyalty (aka purchases) and then being told - I got the bag without a purchase history. I look incompetent and a loser who bought stuff (luckily I have had an extended non-bag wishlist regardless)


----------



## Handbaglover13188

My unpopular opinion is this. Yes, it is a beautiful bag. But honestly, 12'000 Euro and more for a bag...Sorry, people who buy that should first use that money for charity. Yes they earned. Yes, it is theirs to spend. But still.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## allywchu1

taste some bitterness


----------



## Muffin_Top

DB8 said:


> 1) Avalon blankets as shawls - I see a lot of IG influencers doing that (not sponsored by H) - it seems so.....tacky? especially the ones posing in boutiques with a display blanket.
> 
> For my next unpopular Hermes opinion: TPF'ers, this is a controversial one so...
> View attachment 4738773
> 
> 2) That orange Hermes shopping bag charm - I was offered one. I chuckled and politely declined - 'not quite what I'm looking for at this point, but thanks for thinking of me.' BUT I definitely thought to myself 'this looks like a Shenzen special.' Charms are already a stretch for me but that bag charm was a bit too on the nose. I might as well carry an actual H shopping bag everywhere I go!


I forgot this one about the shopping bag charm. It looks like the person carrying it on her bag wants to ensure everyone notices she wears a Hermès. Look everyone, you see ? It's Hermès !


----------



## Rouge H

Unpopular opinion ......sorry it’s this thread....


----------



## leuleu

Handbaglover13188 said:


> My unpopular opinion is this. Yes, it is a beautiful bag. But honestly, 12'000 Euro and more for a bag...Sorry, people who buy that should first use that money for charity. Yes they earned. Yes, it is theirs to spend. But still.


People have to spend THEIR money or what they have do to with THEIR money.

Edited


----------



## zen1965

leuleu said:


> You should keep advice about how people have to spend THEIR money or what they have do to with THEIR money for you.



To me your agressive tone is more inappropriate than the original opinion.
Hers was not the first judgmental statement in this thread and it will not be the last.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Handbaglover13188 said:


> My unpopular opinion is this. Yes, it is a beautiful bag. But honestly, 12'000 Euro and more for a bag...Sorry, people who buy that should first use that money for charity. Yes they earned. Yes, it is theirs to spend. But still.


How do you know people who buy Hermes bags don't donated to charity? I have donated money, products, my time and effort to different charities through out the years. I will continue to buy Hermes bags and continue with my works with charities.


----------



## leuleu

zen1965 said:


> To me your agressive tone is more inappropriate than the original opinion.
> Hers was not the first judgmental statement in this thread and it will not be the last.


My tone isn't agressive. Using capitals letters doesn't mean I'm agressive.
I don't have any problems with people who don't like one bag or a bag charm. But telling people what to do with money is totally inappropriate.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

The orange shopping bag charm and Rodeos.  Collections of Rodeos in every color.


----------



## louise_elouise

Unpopular opinion, hmm..

I do think Hermes is missing a bag from its offer. Something that meets the everyday needs of most women (durable, elegant, etc) while looking modern...

I also wish they would strengthen their home selection. Many of their stuff has a very country and/or masculine vibe to me...I understand the heritage of the house but I wish I could they evolve it a bit more. 

Very unpopular opinion here...I sometimes think H will struggle to really appeal to younger customers. Silks are hard to wear regularly and some of the designs and colours are just...a bit old fashioned


----------



## Klaraaa

I see the new Oran sandal charms get a lot of rave on social media. I love my Oran sandals, but as a charm - no thanks. I think it looks rather ridiculous. And the price is outrageous, I'd rather buy actual Oran sandals.


----------



## papertiger

Handbaglover13188 said:


> My unpopular opinion is this. Yes, it is a beautiful bag. But honestly, 12'000 Euro and more for a bag...Sorry, people who buy that should first use that money for charity. Yes they earned. Yes, it is theirs to spend. But still.



Welcome to Hermes forum and tPF. 

You may have slightly misinterpreted the title of this thread. This thread is to decant unpopular opinions within the Hermes Forum community not to insult everyone within it. 

Not all H bags are $12K. Some prices for bags are comparable to other designer/leather goods brands. 
People have different priorities. This is a community of H product lovers, including their bags.
There is nothing stopping anyone from buying bags _and_ giving money away to charity if they have enough. Many of our members do so.
Some of our community save for years to by a single H bag rather than many lesser priced. In the end it may add-up to the same figure
There is nothing making people buy/give away/keep their money, since their money is theirs, they may do what they like with it. 
Many charities are also run along business lines that don't give all their money away to the focus of that charity but have high profile addresses, events, adverts etc.


----------



## papertiger

Klaraaa said:


> I see the new Oran sandal charms get a lot of rave on social media. I love my Oran sandals, but as a charm - no thanks. I think it looks rather ridiculous. And the price is outrageous, I'd rather buy actual Oran sandals.



I'm guessing a lot of the fans of the sandals buy one for their bag as a kind of fan statement. I also think many are given them as gifts (easier than guessing someones she size or leather preference). 

But I'm with you, I would also rather have the 'real thing' rather than the charm.


----------



## Rockerchic

Just want to mention that a few of the unpopular opinions above relate directly to me but it just gives me a chuckle...for example I love chevre of every kind including CDC; I am a fan of Hermes belts; I have a couple CDC bracelets...I am not at all offended by them not being of interest to others. To each his own!
Hope this thread can keep in a fun spirit that I think it was intended!


----------



## papertiger

Lots has been said about charms. There is obviously a real divide between charm/twilly lovers and those that cringe. 

I am of the even _more_ unpopular opinion that I like _some_ of the charms _some_times. 

I used to be in the no way camp but when I saw Flots I had to buy one even if just to put on the wall. Turned out it was great for larger bags, turn a minimalist travel bag into something fun for a different mood. 

I have only 3 charms (Flots dC, Rodeo pm and one not strictly a charm, a Carmen bi-colour keychain). I think charms can personalise bags, change a bag's look (great to coordinate an outfit that wouldn't normally work)  or just szuhuuzze up a bag for a more fun day after carrying all week to work/locally. I certainly wouldn't be into a stable of Rodeos or a Carmen of every colour (although I have worn Carmen as a necklace - don't visualise those that hate H repurposing  ). A few makes and extends variety and self-expression. A whole collection would not be my thing. 

I would also prefer not to use twillies as I find them fussy and quite annoying, The longer the handle the more annoying they are to tie, but I try. But I'd rather wash a twilly or 2 than have to clean the handles of my brighter/lighter/older bags. I have one pair of green and a single navy. That's it. I was even strongly advised to use one with my croc and my 1949 SM ( handles that would be costly to remake). Handles are susceptible to the acids (and germs) from our hands, never mind the darkening - if that's an issue. It doesn't have to be an aesthetic issue. I do find some people's skill at tying/coordinating twillies very inspiring.


----------



## papertiger

Rockerchic said:


> Just want to mention that a few of the unpopular opinions above relate directly to me but it just gives me a chuckle...for example I love chevre of every kind including CDC; I am a fan of Hermes belts; I have a couple CDC bracelets...I am not at all offended by them not being of interest to others. To each his own!
> Hope this thread can keep in a fun spirit that I think it was intended!




CDC fashion comes and goes.

The CDC was the first thing that brought me into the H family when I was a teenager and when would have turned my nose up at most of the bags. I have had one for more than half my life. 

When I joined tPF, CDCs were thought of as very heavy and unfeminine looking 

Then statement jewellery took off and my one looked meagre in comparison 

Then the fashion and obsession with exotic CDCs made my (by then, 2 black epsom/Box CDCs) look like I wasn't trying hard enough. 

Now I think CDCs are easier to get and hence not quite as status inducing and people start to 'hate'. 

But when I wear my black ghw CDCs on a day or night out I still feel £IM and very me 

Vive la différence @Rockerchic


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Rockerchic

papertiger said:


> CDC fashion comes and goes.
> Now I think CDCs are easier to get and hence not quite as status inducing and people start to 'hate'.
> 
> But when I wear my black ghw CDCs on a day or night out I still feel £IM and very me
> 
> Vive la différence @Rockerchic


LOL!! CDC was an early buy for me as well... I used to fancy myself a Rocker chic and so it definitely suited my style.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

My unpopular opinion is that the Birkin is way to over hyped and over priced, as I believe they’re not particularly practical and not even especially pretty to look at  Also the Rodeo’s look really silly IMO


----------



## catsinthebag

pinkorchid20 said:


> -* They are missing a modern, updated and versatile bag in their portfolio that adjusts to today's needs and busy life.*



This! There are so many bags that would be functional, except...
- The GP doesn’t fit comfortably over the shoulder
- The Birkin doesn’t have an attachment for a shoulder strap (designers from Longchamp to Prada to Fendi and LV manage to do this, so why not H?)
- What I would give for a Kelly with a back outside pocket! 
- I’ve thought so many times about a Herbag, but the fastener looks fussier than a K,

and the list goes on and on.

Sorry for the rant, this obviously triggered something in me!


----------



## duna

papertiger said:


> CDC fashion comes and goes.
> 
> The CDC was the first thing that brought me into the H family when I was a teenager and when would have turned my nose up at most of the bags. I have had one for more than half my life.
> 
> When I joined tPF, CDCs were thought of as very heavy and unfeminine looking
> 
> Then statement jewellery took off and my one looked meagre in comparison
> 
> Then the fashion and obsession with exotic CDCs made my (by then, 2 black epsom/Box CDCs) look like I wasn't trying hard enough.
> 
> Now I think CDCs are easier to get and hence not quite as status inducing and people start to 'hate'.
> 
> But when I wear my black ghw CDCs on a day or night out I still feel £IM and very me
> 
> Vive la différence @Rockerchic



I love CDC's ....but, sadly, not on myself: I bought a couple and every time I'd put one on and looked at myself I'd take it off straight away! In the end I sold them. They just don't suite me

Sorry, back to topic!


----------



## papertiger

duna said:


> I love CDC's ....but, sadly, not on myself: I bought a couple and every time I'd put one on and looked at myself I'd take it off straight away! In the end I sold them. They just don't suite me
> 
> Sorry, back to topic!



Comment away,. I think it's more discussion thread on opinions and not just a collections of lists (coz those can get really )


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> When they charge $3,000 for this.
> 
> View attachment 4737345


YES!!! 1,000 times yes!!!


----------



## golconda

The first time I saw a Twilly was about 20 years ago.  It was given to me as a gift by SA. It was attached to a card.  It seemed like a useless little gift.  I thought maybe it was to tie around the head.  Who knew what it would morph into?


----------



## momoc

nikka007 said:


> Hate the game but above all - hate inconsistency of the game. Some people spend $$$ for years and get nothing, some walk in and walk out with B/K. Resellers are very well known to H and are still sold bags but in FSH we are all evaluated against being a 'reseller'. They open a store in Poland and give precious bags away to anyone who wishlisted (including women who don't know what 'etain' means lol).
> I mean I have no big problem with it but feeling like a cretin for telling multiple friends and Polish folks online that Hermes values loyalty (aka purchases) and then being told - I got the bag without a purchase history. I look incompetent and a loser who bought stuff (luckily I have had an extended non-bag wishlist regardless)




This too for me - the inconsistency and pure “luck” factor of the game is more...not fun...to me than the “game” itself (although I also think that the whole game thing is pretty ridiculous too). I totally understand wanting / prefer clients who spend on other stuff or will be long term spenders (basically people who will give them more money and why would a business not want that?) but I would prefer if they have a more consistent bar, so to speak. Will help ease a lot of frustration and anxiety I think.

Similarly in a “not uniform” aspect - I really don’t get the huge price difference between countries (and yeah it’s because I’m mainly based in the US). I know this is not unique to Hermes...but it’s like, why does it cause 30% increase (that’s 3000 dollars) for a bag to come across the ocean?


----------



## Rockerchic

golconda said:


> The first time I saw a Twilly was about 20 years ago.  It was given to me as a gift by SA. It was attached to a card.  It seemed like a useless little gift.  I thought maybe it was to tie around the head.  Who knew what it would morph into?


The first twilly I ever got was from my husband...I opened it up and thought what in the world am I going to do with this? Do you know me at all??


----------



## leuleu

momoc said:


> I know this is not unique to Hermes...but it’s like, why does it cause 30% increase (that’s 3000 dollars) for a bag to come across the ocean?



You are SO right.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Rockerchic said:


> LOL!! CDC was an early buy for me as well... I used to fancy myself a Rocker chic and so it definitely suited my style.


Same!! 1st H item I ever brought to cheer myself up whilst doing a job I hated I brought a black with silver HW CDC in my lunch-hour It was in the 90's and cost £370 then and everyone thought I was crazy spending that on a punky wristband.
I still wear it though once lockdown is over its going to spa as some stitching needs fixing.

I have another unpopular H opinion I just remembered I cant bear Etoupe and Anemone !
But I am obsessed with Raisin and Prunoir and love Gris tourterelle and Etain


----------



## Four Tails

Taimi said:


> I don’t have any H bags, but out of curiosity, if the Evelyne is meant to be used the perforated H not showing, why the first picture of it in the Hermes website is the perforated side? Usually the first picture of the bag on the websites is the frontside.
> 
> Actually, even in the modelling pic the H side is outside..


I suppose my second unpopular opinion is that there is no incorrect way to wear an Evelyne.

Where I live, I'd roughly estimate it's 50% that wear their Evelynes "correctly" with the logo against the body. Frankly, it almost feels like they are trying too hard. Whether you ride and/or own horses or not, we're just browsing the meat counter at Wegmans right now -- come on. The modern and logical (in my opinion only) way to wear any expensive bag that is not carrying wet horse grooming gear is with the design element visible. The perforated logo is an icon (see the jewelry, accessories, SLGs, etc.) intended to be displayed. One wouldn't wear the cuff or the diamond necklace with the logo hidden.

I sincerely appreciate the history and significance of wearing the perforated side against the body. I'm still going to wear it wrong.


----------



## leuleu

Four Tails said:


> I suppose my second unpopular opinion is that there is no incorrect way to wear an Evelyne. *I'm still going to wear it wrong.*


We'll be two


----------



## Love Of My Life

Handbaglover13188 said:


> My unpopular opinion is this. Yes, it is a beautiful bag. But honestly, 12'000 Euro and more for a bag...Sorry, people who buy that should first use that money for charity. Yes they earned. Yes, it is theirs to spend. But still.



For many charity begins at home & in case you didn't know
Hermes vowed to keep up their 15,500 employees salaries worldwide without the aid of government funding
In addition Hermes will donate 21.5 million to public hospitals in France
And over the years many other charitable events that we may not hear about
I have been a fan & lover of Hermes since I was a young lady first introduced to the Kelly bag by my grandmother.
We all have our likes & dislikes about their policies, wait lists, prices, etc but at the end of the day, when I see
a company such as Hermes take the position they have I am happy to support them.
I particularly favor the Kelly in most colors , most skins  most sizes, I love the CDC's in exotic skins,
I love the horn lacquer jewelry, their watches, cashmere shawls, karos, the leather coats & jackets, their silk blouses, orans 
a host of other items. Do I think their prices can be high.. without question.. but the quality, workmanship, style
& level of sophistication is timeless...
There are many of us who do charitable work & don't detail it here. We just know what we do & the feel good we get..
Enough said,


----------



## CMilly

Love Of My Life said:


> For many charity begins at home & in case you didn't know
> Hermes vowed to keep up their 15,500 employees salaries worldwide without the aid of government funding
> In addition Hermes will donate 21.5 million to public hospitals in France
> And over the years many other charitable events that we may not hear about
> I have been a fan & lover of Hermes since I was a young lady first introduced to the Kelly bag by my grandmother.
> We all have our likes & dislikes about their policies, wait lists, prices, etc but at the end of the day, when I see
> a company such as Hermes take the position they have I am happy to support them.
> I particularly favor the Kelly in most colors , most skins  most sizes, I love the CDC's in exotic skins,
> I love the horn lacquer jewelry, their watches, cashmere shawls, karos, the leather coats & jackets, their silk blouses, orans
> a host of other items. Do I think their prices can be high.. without question.. but the quality, workmanship, style
> & level of sophistication is timeless...
> There are many of us who do charitable work & don't detail it here. We just know what we do & the feel good we get..
> Enough said,


I agree. I think there  are lot of people who do charitable work or make significant donations and just don’t get into here or may generally do so anonymously. I think the commitment H has made to the H employees during the pandemic is admirable.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## dooneybaby

Togo leather looks like a bad skin condition.


----------



## Taimi

Four Tails said:


> I suppose my second unpopular opinion is that there is no incorrect way to wear an Evelyne.
> 
> Where I live, I'd roughly estimate it's 50% that wear their Evelynes "correctly" with the logo against the body. Frankly, it almost feels like they are trying too hard. Whether you ride and/or own horses or not, we're just browsing the meat counter at Wegmans right now -- come on. The modern and logical (in my opinion only) way to wear any expensive bag that is not carrying wet horse grooming gear is with the design element visible. The perforated logo is an icon (see the jewelry, accessories, SLGs, etc.) intended to be displayed. One wouldn't wear the cuff or the diamond necklace with the logo hidden.
> 
> I sincerely appreciate the history and significance of wearing the perforated side against the body. I'm still going to wear it wrong.



So, it’s historically wrong to wear an Evelyne the logo outside, but at the same time Hermes as a company sells the bag that way. So obviously both ways seem to be right.


----------



## Ladybaga

NanamiRyu said:


> The first time I ever saw Evelyne was from a window display, walking past an airport H.  My initial reaction was, did they had to perforate the good leather just to mark H? As you can guess, it was displayed with H facing out.  I assumed that was how it was supposed to look for many years.
> 
> 
> I'm a bit sad because only ostrich bag I have is in blush tone that looks almost skin colored.  I have a thing for pink, hence I get anything in any pink shade.  But my sister always calls my bag Diseased Roadrunner...


I don't own an Evelyn bag but I like the way it can be worn cross body and lays flat against the body.  Sorry for being off topic, but I believe I read somewhere that the original use of the Evelyn was that it was a hunting bag used for retrieving/carrying birds from a hunt.  The perferated "H" was to air out the bag after its use.


----------



## Gigllee

BagsNBaguettes said:


> The perforated 'H' logo on the Evelyne bag bugs the heck out of me, and I have no idea why.
> 
> Also, the shoulder Birkin looks like a Warner Brother's character (Wile E. Coyote) ran it over with a dump truck in his never ending quest to catch the Roadrunner.


I thought I was the only one on the planet who neither gets nor understand the whole appeal in the evelyne bag.  Great quality and craftsmanship though...sorry ladies and gents! Probably the only Hermes bag I would decline even if it's a free offer


----------



## Ladybaga

Four Tails said:


> I suppose my second unpopular opinion is that there is no incorrect way to wear an Evelyne.
> 
> Where I live, I'd roughly estimate it's 50% that wear their Evelynes "correctly" with the logo against the body. Frankly, it almost feels like they are trying too hard. Whether you ride and/or own horses or not, we're just browsing the meat counter at Wegmans right now -- come on. The modern and logical (in my opinion only) way to wear any expensive bag that is not carrying wet horse grooming gear is with the design element visible. The perforated logo is an icon (see the jewelry, accessories, SLGs, etc.) intended to be displayed. One wouldn't wear the cuff or the diamond necklace with the logo hidden.
> 
> I sincerely appreciate the history and significance of wearing the perforated side against the body. I'm still going to wear it wrong.


Thank you for sharing the history of the Evelyn's orginal purpose.  For some reason I thought I read that it was a bag for birding (hunting) purposes.
You are correct in the horse grooming history of the bag. (This old brain of mine.....


----------



## etoupebirkin

My UNpopular opinion:
I LIKE Epsom on bags where there is resin all on all edges, e.g. Sellier Kelly’s and Constances. If you want a light bag with structure that can take a bit of rain, Epsom works.
I LIKE Swift in all iterations.
ETA: I like Rose Dragee.


----------



## Pivoine66

catsinthebag said:


> This! There are so many bags that would be functional, except...
> - The GP doesn’t fit comfortably over the shoulder
> - The Birkin doesn’t have an attachment for a shoulder strap (designers from Longchamp to Prada to Fendi and LV manage to do this, so why not H?)
> - What I would give for a Kelly with a back outside pocket!
> - I’ve thought so many times about a Herbag, but the fastener looks fussier than a K,
> 
> and the list goes on and on.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, this obviously triggered something in me!


Definitely a Yes to the backpocket. I wish Hermès would read this: I cannot understand, why they offer the Kelly with two zipper! pockets on the front - IMHO this totally "kills" the beauty of the K - but refuse offering a Kelly with a back outside pocket - so: please Hermès, Backpocket pretty please! I would rather not have the zipper pocket on the inside, in case this would help to get one on the outside (with or without zipper).
And a Garden Party fitting over the shoulder - and a Double sens with a pocket inside.


----------



## kuwa

Gigllee said:


> I thought I was the only one on the planet who neither gets nor understand the whole appeal in the evelyne bag.  Great quality and craftsmanship though...sorry ladies and gents! Probably the only Hermes bag I would decline even if it's a free offer



Ok this made me laugh...well over a decade in of H, I’ve learned to never say never.  I did not understand the appeal of Evelyne, either.  At all.  And now I have 3 lol.


----------



## Stansy

During the week I use my old beat-up Tod‘s bag for my laptop and stuff, and my weekends usually are rather low-key and casual.
So all my H bags (HAC, K, C) are too polished and chic.
Hermès, please, design a beautiful sloughy hobo bag for me, Swift or Sikkim leather (love it in the DS), my other bags don‘t get used and will probably end on the resale market....
Essence of this rant: I second the other posters who also lacked a certain style of bag. No frills, nothing complicated or over-engineered, easy to open and close. Thanks


----------



## Muffin_Top

Pivoine66 said:


> Definitely a Yes to the backpocket. I wish Hermès would read this: I cannot understand, why they offer the Kelly with two zipper! pockets on the front - IMHO this totally "kills" the beauty of the K - but refuse offering a Kelly with a back outside pocket - so: please Hermès, Backpocket pretty please! I would rather not have the zipper pocket on the inside, in case this would help to get one on the outside (with or without zipper).
> And a Garden Party fitting over the shoulder - and a Double sens with a pocket inside.


But... The thing is there's no inside in a Double Sens, isn't it ?


----------



## soccerzfan

I agree with whomever posted before me about the price disparity of H bags across continents especially between Europe and US. 

Hence my unpopular opinion that it’s distasteful when someone books a trip to Europe or wherever for the sole purpose of scoring a bag 1. Because it’s easier (ie. FSH) and 2. Because it’s cheaper compared to their home store and not to mention subjecting one self to the disgusting long line. Then make YouTube videos or Instagram posts about how lucky they are or how to “cheat” the system. 

I think H should keep their prices within the same range across all over the world for the reason above.


----------



## Kylacove

catsinthebag said:


> This! There are so many bags that would be functional, except...
> - The GP doesn’t fit comfortably over the shoulder
> - The Birkin doesn’t have an attachment for a shoulder strap (designers from Longchamp to Prada to Fendi and LV manage to do this, so why not H?)
> - What I would give for a Kelly with a back outside pocket!
> - I’ve thought so many times about a Herbag, but the fastener looks fussier than a K,
> 
> and the list goes on and on.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, this obviously triggered something in me!


I would love a Kelly with a rear pocket.


----------



## LVLover

Great thread! 

My unpopular opinions are: lizard ombré, Himalayan croc, and epsom in bags are all a pass for me (I don’t mind epsom slgs). 

I also do not understand bag inserts- a bag inside a bag to organize SLGs (which are intended to help you organize). I will say I’m an OCD organizer and I’m always tempted to buy inserts. Even though I’ve sold the couple I had cause they limited the space w/in the bag.


----------



## thatsportsgirl

Gigllee said:


> I thought I was the only one on the planet who neither gets nor understand the whole appeal in the evelyne bag.  Great quality and craftsmanship though...sorry ladies and gents! Probably the only Hermes bag I would decline even if it's a free offer


Interesting - the Evelyne is so simple. So much so that I thought I would hate it. My first chance to try it on, I fell in love and ended up purchasing one in a beautiful cherry red (PM). It's the best bag: so simple and functional for every day usage. I'm surprised at how much I love it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pivoine66 said:


> Definitely a Yes to the backpocket. I wish Hermès would read this: I cannot understand, why they offer the Kelly with two zipper! pockets on the front - IMHO this totally "kills" the beauty of the K - but refuse offering a Kelly with a back outside pocket - so: please Hermès, Backpocket pretty please! I would rather not have the zipper pocket on the inside, in case this would help to get one on the outside (with or without zipper).
> And a Garden Party fitting over the shoulder - and a Double sens with a pocket inside.



Many years ago H did the Kelly with a back slot meant to hold a passport.. Perhaps they will reconsider
doing that again...


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## bagnut1

LVLover said:


> Great thread!
> I also do not understand bag inserts- a bag inside a bag to organize SLGs (which are intended to help you organize). I will say I’m an OCD organizer and I’m always tempted to buy inserts. Even though I’ve sold the couple I had cause they limited the space w/in the bag.


If you use just one insert you can so quickly change bags without a lot of agita.  The insert with all of the stuff goes between bags (for me there is a drawer where it lives between bags).  Makes it so much easier to use a different bag whenever.  Also it doesn't matter what bag I'm using, I always know exactly where the hand wipes are.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Pivoine66 said:


> Definitely a Yes to the backpocket. I wish Hermès would read this: I cannot understand, why they offer the Kelly with two zipper! pockets on the front - IMHO this totally "kills" the beauty of the K - but refuse offering a Kelly with a back outside pocket - so: please Hermès, Backpocket pretty please! I would rather not have the zipper pocket on the inside, in case this would help to get one on the outside (with or without zipper).
> And a Garden Party fitting over the shoulder - and a Double sens with a pocket inside.



There WAS a Garden Party with shoulder-length straps and they discontinued it. I wish they'd bring it back, too.



Stansy said:


> During the week I use my old beat-up Tod‘s bag for my laptop and stuff, and my weekends usually are rather low-key and casual.
> So all my H bags (HAC, K, C) are too polished and chic.
> Hermès, please, design a beautiful sloughy hobo bag for me, Swift or Sikkim leather (love it in the DS), my other bags don‘t get used and will probably end on the resale market....
> Essence of this rant: I second the other posters who also lacked a certain style of bag. No frills, nothing complicated or over-engineered, easy to open and close. Thanks


Maybe a Maasai would work for you? Or even a big Trim. I love the Trim.


----------



## little.bear

My DH insisted I added this to the thread. He says that the rooroo charm reminds him of grilled sausages  I can’t unsee this now


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Kylacove said:


> I would love a Kelly with a rear pocket.


I would too!  I have a feeling this would be a very popular H opinion.  If it ever happened I would want one if every color!


----------



## NanamiRyu

DB8 said:


> For my next unpopular Hermes opinion: TPF'ers, this is a controversial one so...
> View attachment 4738773



Off topic but I urgh... Berger was my least favorite, even worse than the pee fetish politician IMO. 

I guess I was so out of the loop as this thread is the first time I'm learning about the oran charm.  While I don't see myself paying for one, I do like it better than the orange shopping bag.  A manager of my neighborhood H was excited to show me the orange bag when it first came out.  I guess she thought I would love it as I was getting 4 Rodeos that day.  I could not believe what I was seeing when I finally saw it later.

Even as a charm lover, (very opposite of many in this thread) I don't see the appeal of the orange bag.  At least Kelly charm has that Austin Power Mini Me thing going when hung on a Kelly.


----------



## bagnut1

NanamiRyu said:


> Off topic but I urgh... Berger was my least favorite, even worse than the pee fetish politician IMO.


Also off topic but can't help myself whenever John Slattery comes up in any conversation.  "Roger that."


----------



## samfalstaff

I hear "rose poop" in my head whenever I see the words "rose pourpre." That said, I have several items in rose pourpre! It IS a gorgeous color! 
Also, I cringe whenever someone says they "scored" a bag at the boutique. Reminds me too much of "scoring" in HS...


----------



## undecided45

This thread has been a great read 

1) I LOVE the way their silk scarves look (I have several), but it is frustrating to figure out to get them to look good on me! More education from H on the best scarf style and colorways depending on how you fold/tie for each season would be so helpful. (Our own TPFers do a great job!) 

2) Clic clacs can look like a purchase at a mall kiosk, depending on how you style them 

3) Extended sizing. I'm tall and have a larger shoe/wrist size. Many H shoes in the brighter colors don't come in my size - same with bracelets!


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

I have no interest in Kelly and Birkin bags.

I think most Hermes bags are ugly and look like something little old grannies wear.

The reason why bags like the Herbag Zip 31 are hard to buy in store or online is because they deliberately limit their quantity as it's one of the cheapest entry level bags. Its 80% canvas , no need to be snobby about it.


----------



## aisham

little.bear said:


> My DH insisted I added this to the thread. He says that the rooroo charm reminds him of grilled sausages  I can’t unsee this now



I can't unsee it too  my DH's only comment was that my second SO looked like my first SO ! so what's the point of having 2 bags that look the same? please keep in mind that my 1st SO was a k25 epsom blue E/blue sapphire BPHW and my second SO is a B25 ostrich gris agate / blue iris with BGHW .


----------



## aisham

The Jypsiere doesn't appeal to me and I can never understand why people buy them . I hate the top flat curve


----------



## baggirl1986

eckw said:


> My unpopular opinion is I dislike ostrich on bags...the bumpy skin is like a bad rash and makes me feel itchy when I see it.


----------



## Les Tambours

OK I am prepared to be unpopular:-
1) twillys are just children's toys
2) if you need to accessorize your accessories with a charm you need to have a serious rethink about your life
3) I love my original issue Herbag sac-a-dos but the fastening is an engineering disaster especially when the bag has any weight in it at all
4) Hermes needs more bags with thought-through shoulder straps rather than peppering the market with mad add-ons
5) Etoupe is awful


----------



## papertiger

Ladybaga said:


> I don't own an Evelyn bag but I like the way it can be worn cross body and lays flat against the body.  Sorry for being off topic, but I believe I read somewhere that the original use of the Evelyn was that it was a hunting bag used for retrieving/carrying birds from a hunt.  The perferated "H" was to air out the bag after its use.



Groom's bag for brushes and tools. Braces of birds, hares, rabbits etc could not be carried in a flat leather bag.

I have another unpopular opinion:
SO options are all just options, they are not _all _compulsory.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

The Rooroo charm, and the name Rooroo.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## momasaurus

Four Tails said:


> I suppose my second unpopular opinion is that there is no incorrect way to wear an Evelyne.
> 
> Where I live, I'd roughly estimate it's 50% that wear their Evelynes "correctly" with the logo against the body. Frankly, it almost feels like they are trying too hard. Whether you ride and/or own horses or not, we're just browsing the meat counter at Wegmans right now -- come on. The modern and logical (in my opinion only) way to wear any expensive bag that is not carrying wet horse grooming gear is with the design element visible. The perforated logo is an icon (see the jewelry, accessories, SLGs, etc.) intended to be displayed. One wouldn't wear the cuff or the diamond necklace with the logo hidden.
> 
> I sincerely appreciate the history and significance of wearing the perforated side against the body. I'm still going to wear it wrong.


Since the perforations in the Evelyne were supposedly for wet horse grooming items, wouldn't you want the water to drain away from your body, rather than onto your hips? I have never understood this.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Since the perforations in the Evelyne were supposedly for wet horse grooming items, wouldn't you want the water to drain away from your body, rather than onto your hips? I have never understood this.




LOL, they're just moist from the horse's body, they have not been left out in the rain. 

A kit would be e.g body brush (soft) a dandy brush (harder for brushing dry mud) a curry comb (cleans the brushes). A mane/ tail comb and a hoof pick in the front pocket. Nothing gets that wet, just body 'heat'.


----------



## Rockerchic

Thought of another. I'm not a fan of bicolor bags on the outside, body and piping, for  example.  
I do love contrast stitching and also contrast interior. Absolutely Love!


----------



## duna

I don't like bicolour bags either, nor piping or contrast stitching, I only like contrast interior.

Another things that annoys me is that until a few years ago a SO WAS a SO, that is to say you could order almost anything: I got my 35 Box B, 35 Barenia B , a 35 Box Kelly, a 32 Box HAC....Now you have a chart and you can only order a certain leather in certain colours, bicolours are also limited to colour/leather....basically you SO what THEY tell you to Luckily I had time to SO what I most wanted 10/15 years ago and I'm happy with what I have.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> LOL, they're just moist from the horse's body, they have not been left out in the rain.
> 
> A kit would be e.g body brush (soft) a dandy brush (harder for brushing dry mud) a curry comb (cleans the brushes). A mane/ tail comb and a hoof pick in the front pocket. Nothing gets that wet, just body 'heat'.


OK, but if I want to air stuff out, I give it air LOL, so I would face the holes to the outside. Obviously I know nothing about matters equine.

Back to things we dislike: the canvas Evelyne strap!


----------



## Rockerchic

momasaurus said:


> OK, but if I want to air stuff out, I give it air LOL, so I would face the holes to the outside. Obviously I know nothing about matters equine.
> 
> Back to things we dislike: the canvas Evelyne strap!


Seems like disliking the canvas strap is a popular opinion here...so my unpopular opinion is that I love the canvas adjustable strap.


----------



## LVinCali

Les Tambours said:


> OK I am prepared to be unpopular:-
> 1) twillys are just children's toys
> 2) if you need to accessorize your accessories with a charm you need to have a serious rethink about your life
> 3) I love my original issue Herbag sac-a-dos but the fastening is an engineering disaster especially when the bag has any weight in it at all
> 4) Hermes needs more bags with thought-through shoulder straps rather than peppering the market with mad add-ons
> 5) Etoupe is awful



Nice list.  Glad someone mentioned not loving Etoupe, I thought there must be something wrong with me.  My SA just asked last week if I would consider Etoupe and I might have frightened him with my “No!”

I also hate hate hate twillys.  And I also just bought 2 of them last week for my Bolide handles.    It’s new and I am just worried about hand sanitizer getting on the handles.  The first thing that happens when you walk through the door at my local H store...  The guard douses you with sanitizer.  And he goes big- gotta shake my hands for a good minute or two and just try not to touch my bag.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

I have quite a few unpopular opinions....

— Don’t mind Epsom in B/K bags (so lightweight!)
— Dislike RGHW in general, including on H bags
— Love the canvas adjustable Evelyne strap
— Dislike exterior bicolor SOs unless in they’re in neutral colors
— Don’t mind carrying box leather in the rain
— Dislike H wallet design offerings as a whole, wishing they were more comparable with LV SLGs
— Dislike H SAs verbally labeling exotic CDCs as “Croc” when on further inspection it’s actually alligator (not a big deal, but for us serious collectors, let’s be accurate)


----------



## feifei123

My own opinion:
When you collect a certain amount of Hermes bags, acquaintances will ask you to buy one BKC for them, and they don't expect to purchase anything else from Hermes, just the bag. 
What's even more annoying is that they always ask for very hard to get bags, such as B or K 25 in Etoupe, Gold or Black. Some of them were my good friends, and I simply didn't know how to react.


----------



## BrandSnob

I don’t mind the “mind games” and spending quota for a bag BUT I think we should have a greater opportunity to pick out which exact bag or color we want


----------



## Sofiko

I don’t like RGHW


----------



## AnnaE

momasaurus said:


> OK, but if I want to air stuff out, I give it air LOL, so I would face the holes to the outside. Obviously I know nothing about matters equine.
> 
> Back to things we dislike: the canvas Evelyne strap!



You are not generally walking around with your horse grooming stuff for hours though. Maybe just from one horse to another or in our if the paddock. 

I don’t mind the fabric strap but I hate its feeling oh my skin when it brushes against it (this is my Evelyne TPM which I wear crossbody). 



Sofiko said:


> I don’t like RGHW



I am with you. I think it looks ok, although quite overdone these days (rose gold *everything* everywhere!). What I am wondering if whether it will age well... will it look outdated in a few years? Having said that, I bought a black lizard CDC with rose gold, and I think it works ‘beautifully’ together.


----------



## Stansy

QuelleFromage said:


> Maybe a Maasai would work for you? Or even a big Trim. I love the Trim.


I had the Massai but did‘t like how it sat on my shoulder. Plus it was TC in étoupe with SHW which didn’t help... And Ihave a Trim but in Epsom which is my least favourite leather...
I have the idea of somerhing slouchy like a BV Veneta in Swift...


----------



## shrpthorn

Here's my unpopular opinion: I guess it's pretty bizarre since I'm not even American.
I dislike the Tattersall & Camails scarf designs because those horse head coverings immediately remind me of the horse head (& horse body) coverings used by early Ku Klux Klan members to hide their horses identities, at a time when horses could be well enough known that the owners could be easily identified. 
My SA was quite taken aback when she showed me a scarf and I ventured my opinion - it's such a classic horse design element for H-scarfs.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Tattersale looks like football helmets.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## luxi_max

feifei123 said:


> My own opinion:
> When you collect a certain amount of Hermes bags, acquaintances will ask you to buy one BKC for them, and they don't expect to purchase anything else from Hermes, just the bag.
> What's even more annoying is that they always ask for very hard to get bags, such as B or K 25 in Etoupe, Gold or Black. Some of them were my good friends, and I simply didn't know how to react.



This reminds me of a text message received not too long ago from an acquaintance "Hi, can you get a K25 sellier PHW for my friend?" ‍♀️


----------



## aisham

shrpthorn said:


> Here's my unpopular opinion: I guess it's pretty bizarre since I'm not even American.
> I dislike the Tattersall & Camails scarf designs because those horse head coverings immediately remind me of the horse head (& horse body) coverings used by early Ku Klux Klan members to hide their horses identities, at a time when horses could be well enough known that the owners could be easily identified.
> My SA was quite taken aback when she showed me a scarf and I ventured my opinion - it's such a classic horse design element for H-scarfs.



I was looking for this charm last year but NOW I can never unsee it  THE KKK !!!


----------



## aisham

luxi_max said:


> This reminds me of a text message received not too long ago from an acquaintance "Hi, can you get a K25 sellier PHW for my friend?" ‍♀️



 text  not even face to face ! or a call ! like it was something so easy to find ! 



feifei123 said:


> My own opinion:
> When you collect a certain amount of Hermes bags, acquaintances will ask you to buy one BKC for them, and they don't expect to purchase anything else from Hermes, just the bag.
> What's even more annoying is that they always ask for very hard to get bags, such as B or K 25 in Etoupe, Gold or Black. Some of them were my good friends, and I simply didn't know how to react.



So this happens a lot !! and not only to me ! I am shocked .


----------



## luxi_max

and the bag was asked for her friend who I don't even know



aisham said:


> text  not even face to face ! or a call ! like it was something so easy to find !


----------



## OCMomof3

Not a fan of the Evelyne, which is a shame....for H, the price is low.  MUCH prefer Kelly to Birkin. Love the sandals,  twillys and leather bracelets....but when it comes to bags, really only have my head turned by the Kelly.  Will never be a big H customer, and am fine with that.  It's their smaller items that appeal to me. I suppose I'm lucky that way!


----------



## NanamiRyu

bagnut1 said:


> Also off topic but can't help myself whenever John Slattery comes up in any conversation.  "Roger that."
> 
> View attachment 4739226



I stopped watching American TV for many years.  To me, he's always been actor who played Sam Truman and the politician from SATC.

I also thought of grilled meat when Rooroo was released.  But in my head, Berline is the sausage product from H, with its quilting looking like hot dog franks lined up next to each other.

I am surprised (and delighted!) to hear about how there are others who dislike etoupe!  The first day I met my SA, I told him I'm up for any colored K, except for neutral colors like etoupe.  He chuckled and said "Do you know how many people are asking for that bag?"


----------



## Daosabao

@NanamiRyu I laughed so hard at the hot dog franks on the Berline but yes you nailed it! 

Some contributions:
- Mini kelly: completely useless bag that can’t fit a phone or a powder compact. Please don’t ask me to hang a ridiculous looking phone hanger around my neck.
- Ostrich: looks like diseased skin especially in green or greys.
- Fine Jewellery pieces: I have enough of their loops, hoops and rings.


----------



## CMilly

I am not a fan of bag charms, clic clac/enamel jewellery, etoupe anything and canvas bags. I can’t understand paying so much for a canvas bag. I just go for ll bean when I want canvas.


----------



## lulilu

I can't believe that anyone cares how another person carries her/his bag, e.g., the evelyne and hate that there are self-appointed fashion police who think they can tell me how to carry mine.  I don't look at the bag when I sling it on my shoulder or from shoulder to shoulder.  I don't take care to be sure the H is facing in or out.  IDGAF.  And I carry my Ks and Bs facing in either direction as well.

Hated the discussion regarding spending money on H bags (or any other expensive item) and that someone dares to infer that because I buy H, I don't donate to charity.  The total lack of awareness of the disconnect between spending on luxury goods and donating to charity is mind boggling.  In fact, if you can afford luxury purchases, you likely can afford to make generous charitable donations.  IMHO, people should mind their own business and tend to their own charitable contributions.  There are lots of good places to donate.

I am not a fan of twillies and charms on my bags, but love them on others.  Don't love the spine on chevre bags -- I am one of those people who don't want to see where their meat and leather etc originated.  Love H colors but hate garish SOs with contrast panels and stitching -- brights are best in single-color bags IMO.

I also dislike the ability of people to take the time to form their own decisions about what they like rather than running to buy the latest thing in bags or accessories.  It results in shortages for people who really like something and high prices fo resellers who managed to get ahead of the blind rush.


----------



## angelyjoy

Happened to me too. When the SA came out with a Kelly wallet and a twilly, Maxi twilly and Farandole and proceeded to tie one of them up on to the wallet, I was like "what' you doin?"
He the gave me the spiel of turning the wallet in to an evening shoulder bag, and I responded with a look. He immediately said "It's not for you maybe"...


----------



## angelyjoy

lulilu said:


> I don't like "repurposing" H bags for unintended uses, e.g., a WOC.  Using farandole, twillies etc. and now just slapping a strap on a kelly wallet is so awkward IMO.  Doesn't look like a true bag at all.  A constance long as a clutch is different -- I could easily fit my phone in it comfortably.  JMHO



Happened to me too. When the SA came out with a Kelly wallet and a twilly, Maxi twilly and Farandole and proceeded to tie one of them up on to the wallet, I was like "what' you doin?"
He the gave me the spiel of turning the wallet in to an evening shoulder bag, and I responded with a look. He immediately said "It's not for you maybe"... 

@mod please delete my reply above this one


----------



## gottabagit

feifei123 said:


> My own opinion:
> When you collect a certain amount of Hermes bags, acquaintances will ask you to buy one BKC for them, and they don't expect to purchase anything else from Hermes, just the bag.
> What's even more annoying is that they always ask for very hard to get bags, such as B or K 25 in Etoupe, Gold or Black. Some of them were my good friends, and I simply didn't know how to react.


“All’s fair in love and war!” I don’t see anything wrong with helping a friend, Hermes has turned the whole process into a game, so let the games begin.


----------



## TraceySH

lulilu said:


> I can't believe that anyone cares how another person carries her/his bag, e.g., the evelyne and hate that there are self-appointed fashion police who think they can tell me how to carry mine.  I don't look at the bag when I sling it on my shoulder or from shoulder to shoulder.  I don't take care to be sure the H is facing in or out.  IDGAF.  And I carry my Ks and Bs facing in either direction as well.
> 
> Hated the discussion regarding spending money on H bags (or any other expensive item) and that someone dares to infer that because I buy H, I don't donate to charity.  The total lack of awareness of the disconnect between spending on luxury goods and donating to charity is mind boggling.  In fact, if you can afford luxury purchases, you likely can afford to make generous charitable donations.  IMHO, people should mind their own business and tend to their own charitable contributions.  There are lots of good places to donate.
> 
> I am not a fan of twillies and charms on my bags, but love them on others.  Don't love the spine on chevre bags -- I am one of those people who don't want to see where their meat and leather etc originated.  Love H colors but hate garish SOs with contrast panels and stitching -- brights are best in single-color bags IMO.
> 
> I also dislike the ability of people to take the time to form their own decisions about what they like rather than running to buy the latest thing in bags or accessories.  It results in shortages for people who really like something and high prices fo resellers who managed to get ahead of the blind rush.


+1 on how to wear a bag. Ppl keep saying, this is how you wear a 4k feed sack inspired handbag with grooming tools, because in reality, I REALLY want to get that right when out and about. How to position the feed sack correctly as the make believe function of the perforations are in play as exhaust vents, or whatever. Like if I buy a safari jacket, I must not use the lower bottom pocket for a phone cuz that's for binoculars or whatever tf. I also think we have a bunch of designers perpetually making "saddle bags" where we might be needing some serious tutorials


----------



## momasaurus

TraceySH said:


> +1 on how to wear a bag. Ppl keep saying, this is how you wear a 4k feed sack inspired handbag with grooming tools, because in reality, I REALLY want to get that right when out and about. How to position the feed sack correctly as the make believe function of the perforations are in play as exhaust vents, or whatever. Like if I buy a safari jacket, I must not use the lower bottom pocket for a phone cuz that's for binoculars or whatever tf. I also think we have a bunch of designers perpetually making "saddle bags" where we might be needing some serious tutorials


----------



## Sofiko

TraceySH said:


> +1 on how to wear a bag. Ppl keep saying, this is how you wear a 4k feed sack inspired handbag with grooming tools, because in reality, I REALLY want to get that right when out and about. How to position the feed sack correctly as the make believe function of the perforations are in play as exhaust vents, or whatever. Like if I buy a safari jacket, I must not use the lower bottom pocket for a phone cuz that's for binoculars or whatever tf. I also think we have a bunch of designers perpetually making "saddle bags" where we might be needing some serious tutorials


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Ladybaga

papertiger said:


> Groom's bag for brushes and tools. Braces of birds, hares, rabbits etc could not be carried in a flat leather bag.
> 
> I have another unpopular opinion:
> SO options are all just options, they are not _all _compulsory.


Yes! Thank you for the correction.  After I typed this, I knew I was wrong. My apologies.  The birds would have to be pretty thin to fit in an Evelyn. 
I need an Evelyn for my own personal grooming tools! A trip to the salon is needed ASAP.


----------



## lulilu

TraceySH said:


> +1 on how to wear a bag. Ppl keep saying, this is how you wear a 4k feed sack inspired handbag with grooming tools, because in reality, I REALLY want to get that right when out and about. How to position the feed sack correctly as the make believe function of the perforations are in play as exhaust vents, or whatever. Like if I buy a safari jacket, I must not use the lower bottom pocket for a phone cuz that's for binoculars or whatever tf. I also think we have a bunch of designers perpetually making "saddle bags" where we might be needing some serious tutorials



Right?  Are you carrying horse brushes or going shopping at the mall?


----------



## leechiyong

Mine is that I like my H items to be whimsical and put a smile on my face.  My two criteria for buying anything are do I love it and can I afford it?  What I love typically skews towards things that are brightly colored, miniature, or otherwise frivolous.  Buying sensible items generally means I want the price to be sensible too.  I will be the one to carry a laptop bag I got for free from a conference with a $3000 charm.


----------



## aisham

gottabagit said:


> “All’s fair in love and war!” I don’t see anything wrong with helping a friend, Hermes has turned the whole process into a game, so let the games begin.


 
Yes we will never hesitate helping another H dreamer to find their dream bag . I try to help as much as I can and indeed I was successful . But what we were talking about are rude friends that want us to buy 10k$ stuff worth from the boutique and wait 6 months then give away that B/K to them for retail price only ! They know the game , but they want us to play it / pay for it and then they collect the trophy . I guess this might be ok If I was not interested in Bs and Ks and buy plenty of stuff year around . But giving away a bag that I've being working on getting just because I have plenty of bag already is not acceptable ! as if giving away one more won't hurt .


----------



## luxi_max

I would get for my good friends but not sure about getting bags for acquaintances or acquaintances' friends. Actually, I bought an exotic bag for my SIL's friend before but the bag was readily available without pre-spending required. 



gottabagit said:


> “All’s fair in love and war!” I don’t see anything wrong with helping a friend, Hermes has turned the whole process into a game, so let the games begin.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I think my biggest pet peeve is that H tends to reuse names to the point where it gets confusing. This happens often with colors and sometimes with designs...like the nightmare-inducing Frankenbag known as the Sac Himalaya (IMO possibly they worst bag design by any designer, ever).


----------



## bagnut1

Notorious Pink said:


> ...like the nightmare-inducing Frankenbag known as the Sac Himalaya (IMO possibly they worst bag design by any designer, ever).


Oh my, I had to look that one up.  I cannot unsee!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Notorious Pink said:


> I think my biggest pet peeve is that H tends to reuse names to the point where it gets confusing. This happens often with colors and sometimes with designs...like the nightmare-inducing Frankenbag known as the Sac Himalaya (IMO possibly they worst bag design by any designer, ever).


YEEESSSSS!!!


----------



## Lubina

Cannot understand the love for or justify the price of a mousseline scarf


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

bagnut1 said:


> Oh my, I had to look that one up.  I cannot unsee!


Pic?

Also


soccerzfan said:


> I agree with whomever posted before me about the price disparity of H bags across continents especially between Europe and US.
> 
> Hence my unpopular opinion that it’s distasteful when someone books a trip to Europe or wherever for the sole purpose of scoring a bag 1. Because it’s easier (ie. FSH) and 2. Because it’s cheaper compared to their home store and not to mention subjecting one self to the disgusting long line. Then make YouTube videos or Instagram posts about how lucky they are or how to “cheat” the system.
> 
> I think H should keep their prices within the same range across all over the world for the reason above.



This is something that bugs me- people will go on an international flight to buy a bag' to save money' on the original price in their home country, but then are daft enough to think that the cost of airfare,hotel/lodging, food and tax paid to procure the item aren't equalizing the price to what they would have paid in their local H store! It's madness.


----------



## lolakitten

lulilu said:


> I don't look at the bag when I sling it on my shoulder or from shoulder to shoulder.  I don't take care to be sure the H is facing in or out.  IDGAF.  And I carry my Ks and Bs facing in either direction as well.
> .


This!
All my bags, BKEwhatever will face all directions over the course of an outing. 
Multiple times.
Maybe I’m just that fidgety, lol.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

One of my pet peeves is when people say they 'scored' something in a Hemes shop.
I dont know why..its just bugs me..like they're in a game and showing off or something.
(which I suppose they are on both counts!)
And though I enjoy seeing peoples bag purchases I get really a bit turned off by the whole youtube and instagram unboxing video trend.
I recently wanted to look at one such video in order to see how the sleeper that comes with some front flap bags is meant to sit on the bag when boxed.
Honestly-I dont get why some women feel the need to show the receipt whilst doing the unboxing.
its so show-offy and I do wonder how many of these women really do love the bags or if they buy them to show they can


----------



## Daosabao

I think if Hermes do away with the mandatory quota system they will discover ‘true lovers of the house’. Just look at the prices of non-bag items are resellers, they are practically dumped there to resell for very little profit. A watch or clic clac I bought at the store is sold for half the price brand new at resellers.

In my early 20s I was only after designer bags from Dior, Chanel, Fendi etc because a beautiful designer bag was THE thing for me. After that I progressed on to their shoes, accessories, and finally ready to wear, in that order for me. I discovered many nice things about these brands besides their bags. It’s a very natural progression because I grew to love the spirit and character of the house. Nobody required me to buy some plates and bracelets in order that I can buy a bag there. Nobody gave me any mean vibes that I don’t deserve to carry a Lady Dior just because I didn’t buy their accessories.


----------



## lulilu

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> *One of my pet peeves is when people say they 'scored' something in a Hemes shop.  *I dont know why..its just bugs me..like they're in a game and showing off or something.  (which I suppose they are on both counts!)



For some reason, it bugs me when people refer to their purchases as "a haul."  It sounds unattractively excessive.  I have to stop now.....


----------



## HeartHermes

bagshopr said:


> I totally agree. The Lindy looks like the designer made a mistake. and then tried to correct it by adding straps.


I so agree! I've always thought it looked like it was designed by someone who have never designed a handbag in their life. Truly bizarre design!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Daosabao

Sorry it should be ‘non bag items at resellers resell at great loss’ rather than ‘resell for very little profit‘ haha.


----------



## Daosabao

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> One of my pet peeves is when people say they 'scored' something in a Hemes shop.
> I dont know why..its just bugs me..like they're in a game and showing off or something.
> (which I suppose they are on both counts!)
> And though I enjoy seeing peoples bag purchases I get really a bit turned off by the whole youtube and instagram unboxing video trend.
> I recently wanted to look at one such video in order to see how the sleeper that comes with some front flap bags is meant to sit on the bag when boxed.
> Honestly-I dont get why some women feel the need to show the receipt whilst doing the unboxing.
> its so show-offy and I do wonder how many of these women really do love the bags or if they buy them to show they can



Totally agree.. and now in places where shops are still closed, the rabid unboxers have nothing to show in their IG feeds anymore.


----------



## Nerja

papertiger said:


> LOL, they're just moist from the horse's body, they have not been left out in the rain.
> 
> A kit would be e.g body brush (soft) a dandy brush (harder for brushing dry mud) a curry comb (cleans the brushes). A mane/ tail comb and a hoof pick in the front pocket. Nothing gets that wet, just body 'heat'.



I had horses from age 12 until age 35, when I became too busy with my young daughters and work. I had a kit bag for all of my horse grooming needs.  And so, no matter how cute Evelyne's are they are still (to me) a stable/show//eventing horse grooming  carry-all.


----------



## aksaiyo

feifei123 said:


> My own opinion:
> When you collect a certain amount of Hermes bags, acquaintances will ask you to buy one BKC for them, and they don't expect to purchase anything else from Hermes, just the bag.
> What's even more annoying is that they always ask for very hard to get bags, such as B or K 25 in Etoupe, Gold or Black. Some of them were my good friends, and I simply didn't know how to react.


Most people probably don’t know what it takes, I gotta say, now that i’ve tried to establish my relationship with and SA, I understand how hard it is. When I was a Hermès noob though, I did ask an acquaintance for help getting the Kelly twilly. She grumbled that they’d make her buy unrelated things (to which I said i’d be happy to buy those, though I didn’t know how much I would have to buy) but asked her SA anyway. Her SA wasn’t much help but I understand her pain now.


----------



## aksaiyo

And this would also be my moment to say: considering the dislike of bag charms and the Kelly twilly seems to be a popular opinion on this thread, i’d just like to say I LOVE IT. The price is crazy (still paid it and more) but it’s a beautiful example of Hermès craftsmanship. I do wish the top handle was stuffed and that the stupid twilly wasn’t sewn THROUGH the top handle, but I love the Kelly bag portion of the charm. 

As for other bag charms, I am still learning to like then but I do see that the stitches and level of craftsmanship is far inferior to the Kelly twilly. Feels like they let their apprentices practice on these, and we’re suckered into buying their practice pieces?? I do appreciate being offered them as a token of SA loyalty, though. I’m a small fry customer and I would much rather be offered a bag charm than the Aline bag Are people really paying over 1k for Aline bag?


----------



## louise_elouise

Ooh one more unpopular opinion...I am NOT a fan of this year's theme of innovation. Hermes has been creating all sorts of odd designs under the guise of innovation but like really, the designs look odd. It would've been truly interesting if they'd done something e innovative fabrics or created design w a unique function. Instead we get silk scarves (by definition a little more traditional) with a 3D print or a leather pouch w an oddly placed Kelly pouch. What?!


----------



## TheDutchess

- The shopping bag charm is the only one i like and carry on my bags.
- RTW is so underwhelming, make it a little bit more youthful please (not talking about streetwear, just more playful).
- Palladium > gold
- more shoes in a size EU41.5/42 please


----------



## xolinlevh

Buying a used, basic black Birkin online, doesn't make you hot sh*t. Friend of a friend on facebook just picked one up and instantly did a full photoshoot with it  profile pics and all are now him with it. lots of people commenting on how they liked it, some on how they cant believe it costs that much, etc etc etc. But him taking the position of 'this is the ultimate bag and it normally takes years to get!', like going on TheRealReal makes you some VIP or something. Drives me nuts.


----------



## tonkamama

xolinlevh said:


> Buying a used, basic black Birkin online, doesn't make you hot sh*t. Friend of a friend on facebook just picked one up and instantly did a full photoshoot with it  profile pics and all are now him with it. lots of people commenting on how they liked it, some on how they cant believe it costs that much, etc etc etc. But him taking the position of 'this is the ultimate bag and it normally takes years to get!', like going on TheRealReal makes you some VIP or something. Drives me nuts.


 Maybe it’s time to “unfollow” him?


----------



## lolakitten

xolinlevh said:


> Buying a used, basic black Birkin online, doesn't make you hot sh*t. Friend of a friend on facebook just picked one up and instantly did a full photoshoot with it  profile pics and all are now him with it. lots of people commenting on how they liked it, some on how they cant believe it costs that much, etc etc etc. But him taking the position of 'this is the ultimate bag and it normally takes years to get!', like going on TheRealReal makes you some VIP or something. Drives me nuts.


Would buying a brand new Birkin in a bright colour or exotic from the boutique make him “Hot sh*t” ? 
He’s excited. This doesn’t bother me, especially in the current state of things. I would hope that we all get excited about something...*shrug*


----------



## Love Of My Life

xolinlevh said:


> Buying a used, basic black Birkin online, doesn't make you hot sh*t. Friend of a friend on facebook just picked one up and instantly did a full photoshoot with it  profile pics and all are now him with it. lots of people commenting on how they liked it, some on how they cant believe it costs that much, etc etc etc. But him taking the position of 'this is the ultimate bag and it normally takes years to get!', like going on TheRealReal makes you some VIP or something. Drives me nuts.



Many are impressed with how they acquire what they think is the "hottest /ultimate bag" around.
If you have the funds, don't care to be on a waitlist, don't necessarily have to have the store experience,
the Birkin bag is around & about via various internet sources.
And certainly buying it on TRR, IMO doesn't make one a VIP...
The point is, enjoy the bag no need for show & tell


----------



## HoneyLocks

The Oran nano bag charm reminds me of this:


Power to the reveal thread with this on a bi-color SO adorned with a twilly: not for most people on this thread.
But this is what makes the world such an interesting place: the diversity!


----------



## aisham

HoneyLocks said:


> The Oran nano bag charm reminds me of this:
> 
> 
> Power to the reveal thread with this on a bi-color SO adorned with a twilly: not for most people on this thread.
> But this is what makes the world such an interesting place: the diversity!




so La Chancal-ing my kids ( while sheltering in place ) with a cute nano oran charm won't be considered abuse ?


----------



## jayohwhy

xolinlevh said:


> Buying a used, basic black Birkin online, doesn't make you hot sh*t. Friend of a friend on facebook just picked one up and instantly did a full photoshoot with it  profile pics and all are now him with it. lots of people commenting on how they liked it, some on how they cant believe it costs that much, etc etc etc. But him taking the position of 'this is the ultimate bag and it normally takes years to get!', like going on TheRealReal makes you some VIP or something. Drives me nuts.





Love Of My Life said:


> Many are impressed with how they acquire what they think is the "hottest /ultimate bag" around.
> If you have the funds, don't care to be on a waitlist, don't necessarily have to have the store experience,
> the Birkin bag is around & about via various internet sources.
> And certainly buying it on TRR, IMO doesn't make one a VIP...
> The point is, enjoy the bag no need for show & tell



I think I agree with both of you. I do not take to social media to share my bag purchases because it feels a very "showy" to me. I'll divulge my excitement with certain good friends who respect my choices and will celebrate with me, but it seems a bit much to to post it for everyone.


----------



## Love Of My Life

jayohwhy said:


> I think I agree with both of you. I do not take to social media to share my bag purchases because it feels a very "showy" to me. I'll divulge my excitement with certain good friends who respect my choices and will celebrate with me, but it seems a bit much to to post it for everyone.



Agree... just enjoy the bag!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## classybags4ever

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Pic?
> 
> Also
> 
> 
> This is something that bugs me- people will go on an international flight to buy a bag' to save money' on the original price in their home country, but then are daft enough to think that the cost of airfare,hotel/lodging, food and tax paid to procure the item aren't equalizing the price to what they would have paid in their local H store! It's madness.



I don't think it's madness at all. In addition to the chance of scoring a bag without playing the h games in your home store, you get to experience Paris, one of the most beautiful cities in the world. It's my favorite city, and i try to go there once a year (not now because of the pandemic unfortunately).  There are other luxury boutiques as well, Chanel, etc, where there is usually some level of cost savings.  For some, like Celine and H, the savings is substantial. Overall it's the experience, the food, the culture, the flagship Chanel, Hermes boutiques, to say they are on another level than the US boutiques is an understatement. There really is nothing like shopping in Paris. Or eating, visiting museums. I'd rather spend money on a trip any day then buy useless pieces from my home store with no end in sight.  I've been lucky twice at FSH and would not have done it any other way.


----------



## mrsinsyder

People buying things they don't even want to get to the next "level" of Hermes shopping reek of desperation.


----------



## classybags4ever

Handbaglover13188 said:


> My unpopular opinion is this. Yes, it is a beautiful bag. But honestly, 12'000 Euro and more for a bag...Sorry, people who buy that should first use that money for charity. Yes they earned. Yes, it is theirs to spend. But still.



Seriously? You could say that about anything that isn't a necessity. A $500 Coach bag - one could say that $500 should go to meals to the many kids and families who are currently experiencing hunger in our communities.  You could say the same about a nice car or a fancy TV, or a take-out meal from a fancy restaurant.  You don't need it, so give to to charity. If you are in this forum, I am assuming you've also purchased or thought about purchasing a luxury bag, so you really are no different than the rest of us. Whether $12,000 or $120, people will always have the choice to spend their money how they wish. For some people, 12k is a drop in the bucket, and there are people who donate millions to charity every year. There are people with very little who also donate to charity, amounts that may not add up to much, but it's meaningful to them and they are helping others in whatever way they can. What people should spend their money on is up to them and their conscious.  If you feel that way, then please start by donating all your extra money to charity first instead of throwing out judgemental opinions about others.


----------



## Love Of My Life

classybags4ever said:


> Seriously? You could say that about anything that isn't a necessity. A $500 Coach bag - one could say that $500 should go to meals to the many kids and families who are currently experiencing hunger in our communities.  You could say the same about a nice car or a fancy TV, or a take-out meal from a fancy restaurant.  You don't need it, so give to to charity. If you are in this forum, I am assuming you've also purchased or thought about purchasing a luxury bag, so you really are no different than the rest of us. Whether $12,000 or $120, people will always have the choice to spend their money how they wish. For some people, 12k is a drop in the bucket, and there are people who donate millions to charity every year. There are people with very little who also donate to charity, amounts that may not add up to much, but it's meaningful to them and they are helping others in whatever way they can. What people should spend their money on is up to them and their conscious.  If you feel that way, then please start by donating all your extra money to charity first instead of throwing out judgemental opinions about others.



Well said..


----------



## louise_elouise

Love Of My Life said:


> Well said..


With all due respect, could we stop jumping on this original post? We get it, people disagree on how to spend money. Let some people judge, let others enjoy their bags, etc. 

Sorry it's just that people have been jumping on that post a lot in this thread and the horse has been beaten, let's move on


----------



## bobkat1991

*<whispering>
I hate Etoupe...*


----------



## GoldFish8

bobkat1991 said:


> *<whispering>
> I hate Etoupe...*


Heeeheee. You are not alone


----------



## qtpik8

My unpopular opinion is that you should not put your hermes bag on the dirt ground in a dog park where dogs poop and pee. It's so incredibly unhygienic.  I got roasted for having this opinion and I left the forum for 8 months.


----------



## Ulf

BagsNBaguettes said:


> This is something that bugs me- people will go on an international flight to buy a bag' to save money' on the original price in their home country, but then are daft enough to think that the cost of airfare,hotel/lodging, food and tax paid to procure the item aren't equalizing the price to what they would have paid in their local H store! It's madness.



I'm already in the EU, so I wouldn't save a bundle by shopping at Hermès in Paris. I do go to Tokyo twice a year (normally) to shop Yohji Yamamoto – they have the full collections and prices are much better. If I buy a few garments, I break even considering the cost of flight + hotel. If I buy more, I start saving compared to if I had been shopping in Europe (if I even had been able to find everything back home).

And whether I end up saving or not, I get to spend time in one of my favourite cities.

I'm with classybags4ever here.


----------



## september1985

lol to the phrase “the horse has been beaten”


----------



## BrandSnob

Handbaglover13188 said:


> My unpopular opinion is this. Yes, it is a beautiful bag. But honestly, 12'000 Euro and more for a bag...Sorry, people who buy that should first use that money for charity. Yes they earned. Yes, it is theirs to spend. But still.



This is such an entitled way of thinking. If someone earns money they are entitled to it. They can choose to donate if they want but they aren’t required to and charities aren’t entitled to. Although honestly many ppl can donate and still buy a bag. How are you the moral authority to determine what someone should do with money you didn’t even earn? Using your logic why buy anything nice at all? U can wear a potato sack and a ziplock bag and donate the rest. Why aren’t you doing that? Why aren’t you wearing a potato sack every day?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Umm, has everyone noticed that the comment about giving the money to charity instead was written by someone who joined the forum on Sunday, wrote one post, then hasn’t been back on here since Sunday? I think that maybe that was just designed to wind people up, but either way that person doesn’t appear to have come back to read the replies!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Tonimichelle said:


> Umm, has everyone noticed that the comment about giving the money to charity instead was written by someone who joined the forum on Sunday, wrote one post, then hasn’t been back on here since Sunday? I think that maybe that was just designed to wind people up, but either way that person doesn’t appear to have come back to read the replies!


My husband and I are hugely involved in charity (and I work for one!), and we also buy nice things. If I didn't buy a bag, that money wouldn't necessarily go to charity since we allocate all those things separately.

It's a dumb argument anyway.


----------



## wowzers1941

Let's not forget that some charities, only 10% of the money actually goes to people in need.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Some more of mine:

The Lindy looks like jar jar binks, but I own one and think it's cuter in motion
A friend has a very expensive Birkin replica that is indistinguishable to mine, down to even the smell of the leather
I greatly dislike Twillys on bags 
I don't care if you wear your Evelyne outside in or inside out, unless it's filled with horse equipment the original intent of the bag hardly matters anymore


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## mrsinsyder

Also, stuff like this is the epitome of thirsty desperation. Why not just see how many bags you can hang off of each other to reach level 100 of conspicuous consumption?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Tonimichelle said:


> Umm, has everyone noticed that the comment about giving the money to charity instead was written by someone who joined the forum on Sunday, wrote one post, then hasn’t been back on here since Sunday? I think that maybe that was just designed to wind people up, but either way that person doesn’t appear to have come back to read the replies!



Her opinion was definitely unpopular.  Probably the most unpopular one in this thread.


----------



## Love Of My Life

louise_elouise said:


> With all due respect, could we stop jumping on this original post? We get it, people disagree on how to spend money. Let some people judge, let others enjoy their bags, etc.
> 
> Sorry it's just that people have been jumping on that post a lot in this thread and the horse has been beaten, let's move on



No comment about the twillys, the color etoupe,the Evelyne, bag charms, etc that also has been beaten to death???? which many collect & adore....


----------



## littleblackbag

Taimi said:


> I don’t have any H bags, but out of curiosity, if the Evelyne is meant to be used the perforated H not showing, why the first picture of it in the Hermes website is the perforated side? Usually the first picture of the bag on the websites is the frontside.
> 
> Actually, even in the modelling pic the H side is outside..


I've given up trying to argue this point. Maybe if you are wearing this as your tack bag then yes H side in, but otherwise I think its meant to be outside. ( this is now a day wear/fashion bag) However i will wear mine both ways, depending on how I feel.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Her opinion was definitely unpopular.  Probably the most unpopular one in this thread.


  Yes and yes. 

My unpopular opinion is because I hate carrying bags on my arm, the Birkin and the GP should come with straps long enough to carry on the shoulder. And that should be a whole Birkin, not the halfling version 

Also, why can't the Bastia be made to fit a credit card? Why, Hermès?!


----------



## StaceyLyn

trendologist said:


> About Hermes design:
> - Constance H buckle is too big
> - Croc for bags bigger than 30 looks disgusting especially shiny
> ones
> - New Kelly Depeches design looks inferior to the original, why bother redesigning this?
> - Ardennes and Vache Trekking are far more superior than many present leathers
> - Box and Barenia should be allowed for A La Carte order!
> 
> For users:
> I love seeing people tastefully enjoying H items and not ones who just wait to resell after done showing off. So the following irks me out;
> 
> - stickers on hardware
> - twillies on handles for protection purpose
> - turning perforated H of Evelyn out for the world to see
> - bringing B/K to evening events
> 
> #ew


Holy Cow! You nailed every one of my thoughts in your "For Users" section! I would go a step further with the shiny croc/alligator and say it looks cheap on everything!!  From CDC's to bags. Wait, I take that back:  it looks cheap AND fake.  That being said, I've seen women wearing shiny H bags and just killing it. The bags  worked with their personal styles but those women are not the norm.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

mrsinsyder said:


> Also, stuff like this is the epitome of thirsty desperation. Why not just see how many bags you can hang off of each other to reach level 100 of conspicuous consumption?
> 
> View attachment 4742379




"When a Rodeo bag charm just isn't enough."


----------



## NanamiRyu

I guess I'll bring up another topic that hasn't been beaten to death.

I don't like it when SAs try to sell me a wallet because
a) Most of the designs do not meet my needs
b) The ones I like somewhat, I never got because like someone else said earlier in this thread, I cannot justify the high price

I wish they make a plain compact wallet like Gucci one I've been using as my daily one.  I guess Bearn is the closest to what I need but I don't like H buckle closure.  I don't like to have hardware on the outside of my wallet and I find H buckle burdensome.  And as you can expect, I really can't do a Constance or Kelly wallet as they would be even more annoying to open and close.  So even though I own plenty of other SLG, no H wallet so far.


----------



## NanamiRyu

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yes and yes.
> 
> My unpopular opinion is because I hate carrying bags on my arm, the Birkin and the GP should come with straps long enough to carry on the shoulder. And that should be a whole Birkin, not the halfling version
> 
> Also, why can't the Bastia be made to fit a credit card? Why, Hermès?!



Because they want you to get a Calvi!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

classybags4ever said:


> I don't think it's madness at all. In addition to the chance of scoring a bag without playing the h games in your home store, you get to experience Paris, one of the most beautiful cities in the world. It's my favorite city, and i try to go there once a year (not now because of the pandemic unfortunately).  There are other luxury boutiques as well, Chanel, etc, where there is usually some level of cost savings.  For some, like Celine and H, the savings is substantial. Overall it's the experience, the food, the culture, the flagship Chanel, Hermes boutiques, to say they are on another level than the US boutiques is an understatement. There really is nothing like shopping in Paris. Or eating, visiting museums. I'd rather spend money on a trip any day then buy useless pieces from my home store with no end in sight.  I've been lucky twice at FSH and would not have done it any other way.





Ulf said:


> I'm already in the EU, so I wouldn't save a bundle by shopping at Hermès in Paris. I do go to Tokyo twice a year (normally) to shop Yohji Yamamoto – they have the full collections and prices are much better. If I buy a few garments, I break even considering the cost of flight + hotel. If I buy more, I start saving compared to if I had been shopping in Europe (if I even had been able to find everything back home).
> 
> And whether I end up saving or not, I get to spend time in one of my favourite cities.
> 
> I'm with classybags4ever here.



I get where you are both coming from on this- there's nothing like seeing a new city for the first time, or revelling in a happily re-visited place!

However, my comment was more geared to the fact that it gives the illusion of saving money by going overseas to get a bag. If I have to spend, say $50k to obtain a crocodile Birkin in NYC (I'm using figurative numbers, here), but somebody tells me I can get that same bag in the UK/France for $40k- well, yes, initially you're going to be excited about this.

Then reality sets in- the cost of airfare (and baggage fees/add-ons), hotel accommodations, food budget, customs fees and so on will equate to the $10k 'saved' by shopping overseas! So you aren't actually getting the deal everyone told you it was. Now, if you live within distance of a store that has them cheaper then somewhere else, and you can drive there and be back home w/o having to stay over, then it's an actual deal. (Or, if you buy one online, but that's a whole other can of worms..)


----------



## momoc

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I get where you are both coming from on this- there's nothing like seeing a new city for the first time, or revelling in a happily re-visited place!
> 
> However, my comment was more geared to the fact that it gives the illusion of saving money by going overseas to get a bag. If I have to spend, say $50k to obtain a crocodile Birkin in NYC (I'm using figurative numbers, here), but somebody tells me I can get that same bag in the UK/France for $40k- well, yes, initially you're going to be excited about this.
> 
> Then reality sets in- the cost of airfare (and baggage fees/add-ons), hotel accommodations, food budget, customs fees and so on will equate to the $10k 'saved' by shopping overseas! So you aren't actually getting the deal everyone told you it was. Now, if you live within distance of a store that has them cheaper then somewhere else, and you can drive there and be back home w/o having to stay over, then it's an actual deal. (Or, if you buy one online, but that's a whole other can of worms..)




I think you overestimate the cost of travel for some people. For me personally, as long as I travel solo, and via budget options (no 5 star hotels / even open to AirBnB; go economy class for flights; no fine dining) - 1 week trip to Paris, flights + lodging + food is like 3k for me. That basically offsets a normal leather Birkin price difference (VAT refund is more than customs percentage; and also in the US I reside in an area with a very high sales tax rate so price difference is even higher than just pre-tax price). Now if I also buy other brands / bags /clothes...there really can be total net savings.

I understand what you mean, and it's probably not always one way or the other, but I don't think it's necessarily *never* true that one can still save money after accounting for everything. Depending how one does it, it really works out to be cheaper to go to Paris.

I too dislike the "scoring" attitude though. That word always bothered me. I shop primarily at my local boutique and my SA is wonderful. But even she encourages me going to Paris!

ETA: and of course, in the current situation, traveling is not possible so I'm very glad to have a local boutique!


----------



## bisousx

Not to argue with anyone’s unpopular opinion but if I could squeeze in an international trip and end up with the same bag and costs, it’s a deal to me


----------



## classybags4ever

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I get where you are both coming from on this- there's nothing like seeing a new city for the first time, or revelling in a happily re-visited place!
> 
> However, my comment was more geared to the fact that it gives the illusion of saving money by going overseas to get a bag. If I have to spend, say $50k to obtain a crocodile Birkin in NYC (I'm using figurative numbers, here), but somebody tells me I can get that same bag in the UK/France for $40k- well, yes, initially you're going to be excited about this.
> 
> Then reality sets in- the cost of airfare (and baggage fees/add-ons), hotel accommodations, food budget, customs fees and so on will equate to the $10k 'saved' by shopping overseas! So you aren't actually getting the deal everyone told you it was. Now, if you live within distance of a store that has them cheaper then somewhere else, and you can drive there and be back home w/o having to stay over, then it's an actual deal. (Or, if you buy one online, but that's a whole other can of worms..)



You aren't including the cost of playing the game and building up all the purchase history to even be offered a B or K. I live in a very high income area, way too many VIP clients at the Hermes boutiques near me (more than one boutique). After spending thousands, still no offer, I stopped buying there.  I felt they were stringing me along, and I didn't appreciate that. Who knows how much I would have to spend to finally get an offer. I heard it can be up to the cost of the bag in some boutiques.   And some people don't even get an offer after that.  So Paris even with all the travel costs ends up being a better deal if you include that.  Also, two of my trips were on the end of a work trip in Europe, so the extra cost to go on to Paris was very minimal.  Only one was with my family and was a full vacation cost. 20k spent on Paris experience + a B/K is a much better deal for me than 20k spent on random Hermes knick-knacks + B/K.  Also, I don't buy resell or second hand ever for any luxury bag, so for me Paris really works well.

Also, Paris is always a good idea. Really. (except during a pandemic) Sigh, I'm itching to go back!


----------



## raylyn

mrsinsyder said:


> Also, stuff like this is the epitome of thirsty desperation. Why not just see how many bags you can hang off of each other to reach level 100 of conspicuous consumption?
> 
> View attachment 4742379


I like it. It's a lot of look.


----------



## aksaiyo

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I get where you are both coming from on this- there's nothing like seeing a new city for the first time, or revelling in a happily re-visited place!
> 
> However, my comment was more geared to the fact that it gives the illusion of saving money by going overseas to get a bag. If I have to spend, say $50k to obtain a crocodile Birkin in NYC (I'm using figurative numbers, here), but somebody tells me I can get that same bag in the UK/France for $40k- well, yes, initially you're going to be excited about this.
> 
> Then reality sets in- the cost of airfare (and baggage fees/add-ons), hotel accommodations, food budget, customs fees and so on will equate to the $10k 'saved' by shopping overseas! So you aren't actually getting the deal everyone told you it was. Now, if you live within distance of a store that has them cheaper then somewhere else, and you can drive there and be back home w/o having to stay over, then it's an actual deal. (Or, if you buy one online, but that's a whole other can of worms..)


Perhaps not to the people of this forum, but 10k easily covers the cost of a trip to Paris and back with much more to spare. In addition to the listed price being lower in Europe, most travelers also apply for VAT returns, making the bag an instant 13% discount even IF it were priced the same. Not all countries inspect travelers luggage to charge customs taxes and not all countries charge very high import duties even if they do inspect bags. There wouldn’t be so many resellers buying in France if it wasn’t financially viable.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Otis31

mrsinsyder said:


> Also, stuff like this is the epitome of thirsty desperation. Why not just see how many bags you can hang off of each other to reach level 100 of conspicuous consumption?
> 
> View attachment 4742379


With walls like that, I would be disappointed if they weren't being extra!


----------



## Gigllee

Kelly Danse - as much as I wanted to love this bag it was so flimsy, it could easily pass for  something off Nordstrom rack.  They missed the mark on the price point.... shouldn't be more than $1,100 including taxes! If it wasn't Hermes, not sure a lot of people would care for it... underwhelming?


----------



## soccerzfan

Well if that’s the case I hope everyone who travels such great distance will get an H offer that’s worthwhile. I would hate to see someone who comes that far and spend a significant amount of money to come back empty handed, and yes I don’t count the savings on Celine, Chanel, LV because we all know that’s not why one comes to Paris for if H is the main reason. 



momoc said:


> I think you overestimate the cost of travel for some people. For me personally, as long as I travel solo, and via budget options (no 5 star hotels / even open to AirBnB; go economy class for flights; no fine dining) - 1 week trip to Paris, flights + lodging + food is like 3k for me. That basically offsets a normal leather Birkin price difference (VAT refund is more than customs percentage; and also in the US I reside in an area with a very high sales tax rate so price difference is even higher than just pre-tax price). Now if I also buy other brands / bags /clothes...there really can be total net savings.
> 
> I understand what you mean, and it's probably not always one way or the other, but I don't think it's necessarily *never* true that one can still save money after accounting for everything. Depending how one does it, it really works out to be cheaper to go to Paris.
> 
> I too dislike the "scoring" attitude though. That word always bothered me. I shop primarily at my local boutique and my SA is wonderful. But even she encourages me going to Paris!
> 
> ETA: and of course, in the current situation, traveling is not possible so I'm very glad to have a local boutique!





bisousx said:


> Not to argue with anyone’s unpopular opinion but if I could squeeze in an international trip and end up with the same bag and costs, it’s a deal to me





classybags4ever said:


> You aren't including the cost of playing the game and building up all the purchase history to even be offered a B or K. I live in a very high income area, way too many VIP clients at the Hermes boutiques near me (more than one boutique). After spending thousands, still no offer, I stopped buying there.  I felt they were stringing me along, and I didn't appreciate that. Who knows how much I would have to spend to finally get an offer. I heard it can be up to the cost of the bag in some boutiques.   And some people don't even get an offer after that.  So Paris even with all the travel costs ends up being a better deal if you include that.  Also, two of my trips were on the end of a work trip in Europe, so the extra cost to go on to Paris was very minimal.  Only one was with my family and was a full vacation cost. 20k spent on Paris experience + a B/K is a much better deal for me than 20k spent on random Hermes knick-knacks + B/K.  Also, I don't buy resell or second hand ever for any luxury bag, so for me Paris really works well.
> 
> Also, Paris is always a good idea. Really. (except during a pandemic) Sigh, I'm itching to go back!





aksaiyo said:


> Perhaps not to the people of this forum, but 10k easily covers the cost of a trip to Paris and back with much more to spare. In addition to the listed price being lower in Europe, most travelers also apply for VAT returns, making the bag an instant 13% discount even IF it were priced the same. Not all countries inspect travelers luggage to charge customs taxes and not all countries charge very high import duties even if they do inspect bags. There wouldn’t be so many resellers buying in France if it wasn’t financially viable.


----------



## aisham

I hate it when ladies mistreat their bags by putting them on the floor or dirty counters in public places, gatherings or parties .

Touching croc bags with greasy oily moisty hands .

Leaving bags near children with food and or colors ! not paying attention to your children while they play , step on and squeezes your bag . This bugs me the most ! I love bags and I feel like they need to be respected . It is just an item yes,  I have no problem with wear sings but not negligence . In that moment I wanted to say to the mom : " please stop chatting , and pay attention to your kid ! "


----------



## GoldFish8

aisham said:


> I hate it when ladies mistreat their bags by putting them on the floor or dirty counters in public places, gatherings or parties .
> 
> Touching croc bags with greasy oily moisty hands .
> 
> Leaving bags near children with food and or colors ! not paying attention to your children while they play , step on and squeezes your bag . This bugs me the most ! I love bags and I feel like they need to be respected . It is just an item yes,  I have no problem with wear sings but not negligence . In that moment I wanted to say to the mom : " please stop chatting , and pay attention to your kid ! "


Hahah!! I’m that mom.. except I have my “kid friendly birkin- diaper/snack bags” .. I don’t mind, the extra wear and tear on those bags they just add character. Mind you, my kids “know” that’s mommy’s bag so they are somewhat careful, well, as careful as a 3yr old and 5yr old can be. I reserve my nicer birkins/Kelly’s for more careful outings. But id love to have a beat up smooshy black birkin. Maybe I should just let my kids borrow one for a few weeks and see what happens?


----------



## aisham

GoldFish8 said:


> Hahah!! I’m that mom.. except I have my “kid friendly birkin- diaper/snack bags” .. I don’t mind, the extra wear and tear on those bags they just add character. Mind you, my kids “know” that’s mommy’s bag so they are somewhat careful, well, as careful as a 3yr old and 5yr old can be. I reserve my nicer birkins/Kelly’s for more careful outings. But id love to have a beat up smooshy black birkin. Maybe I should just let my kids borrow one for a few weeks and see what happens?


 
this made me laugh  BTW you are not that mom ! you are a smart mom . That mom is a mom that doesn't pay attention to her brand new bag that she keeps bragging about . I think she was only after the idea of owning one in that leather more than the actual bag . She doesn't even care about it .


----------



## lalame

My unpopular opinions...

I like the Rodeo on its own but I hate the idea of a bag charm, so I hate when people use it as one. Bag charms seem kind of childish to me, but maybe because charm *anything* was big when I was growing up... cell phone charms anyone? Idk what else you’d do with a Rodeo though.
I think the H on the outside of an Evie looks ugly... but I do it and love my Evie lol this one is unpopular even with myself. It just seems like the intuitive way to wear the bag for me. So conflicted.
I think a lot of the super utilitarian felt bag organizers make an expensive bag look cheap. I do get the practicality but just on an aesthetic level.


----------



## BeaYork

mrsinsyder said:


> The Lindy looks like jar jar binks, but I own one and think it's cuter in motion



I can never unsee this now when I look at my Lindy.


----------



## golconda

Wonder how many people would buy an Evelyne without the "H" holes punched in it.  
Would be a nice bag IMO.


----------



## Tonimichelle

golconda said:


> Wonder how many people would buy an Evelyne without the "H" holes punched in it.
> Would be a nice bag IMO.


I guess it would look pretty much like the Vespa which I think I prefer personally


----------



## Rouge H

The decision to discontinue so many wonderful bags
I’m so glad that some of them remain in my collection.


----------



## golconda

Tonimichelle said:


> I guess it would look pretty much like the Vespa which I think I prefer personally


Agree.  I like the toggle on the Vespa, but the strap is too short for cross body, except the TPM size.


----------



## Four Tails

golconda said:


> Wonder how many people would buy an Evelyne without the "H" holes punched in it.
> Would be a nice bag IMO.





Tonimichelle said:


> I guess it would look pretty much like the Vespa which I think I prefer personally


I love the Vespa and prefer it aesthetically to the Evelyne, but it never came large enough or with a wider adjustable strap. I think the Evelyne logo is a dud, but the bag overall is handsfree perfection.

Third unpopular opinion: Etoupe is one of the best colors and I still swoon over it. I almost wish I could get everything in that color. It's the perfect neutral.


----------



## qtpik8

Four Tails said:


> I love the Vespa and prefer it aesthetically to the Evelyne, but it never came large enough or with a wider adjustable strap. I think the Evelyne logo is a dud, but the bag overall is handsfree perfection.
> 
> Third unpopular opinion: Etoupe is one of the best colors and I still swoon over it. I almost wish I could get everything in that color. It's the perfect neutral.



A friend once said, 'etoupe looks like poop' and I can't unsee it. 
I had an etoupe bag, but now I do prefer etain.


----------



## LVinCali

qtpik8 said:


> A friend once said, 'etoupe looks like poop' and I can't unsee it.
> I had an etoupe bag, but now I do prefer etain.



You said it!  I commented earlier on how my unpopular option is not liking Étoupe and you just articulated why.  You said what I wanted to say!  After having 2 kids, there are certain colors that I can’t unsee.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Four Tails

qtpik8 said:


> A friend once said, 'etoupe looks like poop' and I can't unsee it.
> I had an etoupe bag, but now I do prefer etain.





LVinCali said:


> You said it!  I commented earlier on how my unpopular option is not liking Étoupe and you just articulated why.  You said what I wanted to say!  After having 2 kids, there are certain colors that I can’t unsee.


Etoupe definitely does look like the clay-colored stool associated with liver or biliary disease. I am okay with that. Similarly, the reverse monogram print from Louis Vuitton gets compared to baby poo pretty regularly, which is actually kind of endearing. 

Apologies for the direction this thread has headed, by the way.


----------



## Otis31

Four Tails said:


> I love the Vespa and prefer it aesthetically to the Evelyne, but it never came large enough or with a wider adjustable strap. I think the Evelyne logo is a dud, but the bag overall is handsfree perfection.
> 
> Third unpopular opinion: Etoupe is one of the best colors and I still swoon over it. I almost wish I could get everything in that color. It's the perfect neutral.


I’m also an Etoupe fan and have a few bags in that color. Can’t help it, it really goes with everything!


----------



## Hermezzy

Back to the twillies comments:  twillies work better on bigger bags.  2 twillies on a 25cm B is overkill to me.  Just one twilly on one handle can be an attractive compromise.  Strangely, sometimes I get more excited seeing twillies on non H bags than on H bags.  I also think other houses are matching H in the twilly (or their version) game.  I think there are many very appealing Dior "twillies"...


----------



## Hermezzy

YouTube/IG reveal videos:  can they be garish?  Yes, but I have to admit I've watched several prior to purchasing an item to see if the practicalities, capacity, and appeal while worn actually passed constitutional muster.  Or, at least I was well informed prior to going into a purchase so I knew what the return potential was (ex.: LV petite malle- beautiful item, love the craftsmanship involved, but the capacity...).


----------



## ilamoresoave99

What a fantastic thread! Some of the comments had me LOL 

My H pet peeves:
1) Adding rodeos or even worse pom poms, sparkly crystal charms on B/K - IMO it makes the bag look cheap
2) Spine in Chevre leather - Its just uncomfortable 
3) Not a fan of Lindy at all - DH considers it as the best H bag & insists on getting it for me ..NOPE!
4) I absolutely hated Ostrich leather but more recently it has started to grow on me. I think it may be because of quarantine & the fact that i haven't seen one IRL in months LOL

Hope i don't offend anyone, just my HO


----------



## aisham

qtpik8 said:


> A friend once said, 'etoupe looks like poop'





LVinCali said:


> After having 2 kids, there are certain colors that I can’t unsee.



What I have to add is , after 2 kids , vert criquet looks like a newborns odd etoupe .


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Oof, I feel like I’m going to provide the motherload of all unpopular opinions here (haven’t read through all the pages yet though) *please don’t kill me for my vastly unpopular opinions* 

1) I love Hermes scarves and those are pretty much the only thing I will buy from the brand. I find the bags ugly (especially Lindy and Evelyne)! The only bag I really like is the Constance and maybe the Birkin but definitely not the Kelly. 

2) I think the bags are overpriced in general and I would never see the point in paying those prices. The craftsmanship may be exceptional but it is not exceptional enough to justify those prices imo. 

3) I hate the entire point of the “game” - if I want to purchase the bag, let me. I don’t understand why I need to show my devotion to a brand through spending more money on other things before I can buy a bag. It’s just a bag.... This along with the previous two points is why I can’t see myself ever buying any Hermes bags - maybe secondhand if I can get a good price but that’s about it. I wouldn’t be upset if it meant I never got an Hermes bag. The scarves though - those you can pry from my cold, dead hands. 

4) I think Birkins only look good in bright, pop colours and not in neutral colours. In the latter they look boring. If I want a big neutral bag I will go for an LV canvas (for brown) or leather (for black). My favourite colour for a Birkin is a nice orange - if I ever got one, that’s the colour I would get. 

No disrespect to anyone who disagrees with my opinions - I’m fully aware I’m in the tiny minority, especially with point 2 and 3


----------



## aisham

I can't understand why Birkins are more popular than Kellys . I am a Kelly girl for so many reasons one of them is the strap . But I Like b25 and I own a few . I hate it when I see people eyeing me just because I am carrying a Birkin . this always happens with Birkins . On the other hands , no one notice Kellys . I don't want to go shopping and everywhere I turn I find a lady eyeing me.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

The spine on chèvre.  That said, I have a Kelly (Gold 28 sellier Mou w/GHW) with a very pronounced spine.  I don’t use it, but I can’t bring myself to sell it.


----------



## catsinthebag

Four Tails said:


> Etoupe definitely does look like the clay-colored stool associated with liver or biliary disease. I am okay with that. Similarly, the reverse monogram print from Louis Vuitton gets compared to baby poo pretty regularly, which is actually kind of endearing.
> 
> Apologies for the direction this thread has headed, by the way.



I think it’s fascinating how we all see colors differently. I have an Etoupe Evelyne and love the color, but don’t need more than one bag in it. For a time, it was Gold that looked like baby poop to me. I sold my Gold GP (not just because of the color). Then I started liking Gold again and bought a Gold Evie. (For what it’s worth, I wear my Evelynes with the logo against my body — mostly because having the exterior pocket facing out makes it the most practical, easy bag in the universe for me!)

And while we’re discussing colors, I have to admit I don’t get the fuss about Etain. When it first came out, it looked like it had a lovely purplish undertone. A year or two later, my SA showed me an Etain Jypsiere. The color looked so muddy and flat. I was so disappointed!


----------



## Love Of My Life

aisham said:


> I can't understand why Birkins are more popular than Kellys . I am a Kelly girl for so many reasons one of them is the strap . But I Like b25 and I own a few . I hate it when I see people eyeing me just because I am carrying a Birkin . this always happens with Birkins . On the other hands , no one notice Kellys . I don't want to go shopping and everywhere I turn I find a lady eyeing me.



I am a Kelly girl as well. I favor the 35 size but I do have the 32 & 25 mostly for evening.
I think the color range that H offers is unlike anyone else. The exotics are glorious & deeply saturated
in color & the patina that they develop is unlike any other I've seen especially the vintage ones


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

HoneyLocks said:


> The Oran nano bag charm reminds me of this:
> 
> 
> Power to the reveal thread with this on a bi-color SO adorned with a twilly: not for most people on this thread.
> But this is what makes the world such an interesting place: the diversity!



 My late old -school Greek Mother would have used her slipper (AKA Pandofla) If she knew how much I’ve spent and plan to spend on H ..
My unpopular opinion is the crazy prices and the ways we convince ourselves , yes , it really is worth X amount ... really ??


----------



## passion.du.jour

I guess it’s the unpopular opinion here, but I love etoupe! I’m not a fan of exotic skins. I also love my H shopping bag charm - though not on a bag, but on my night light on my nightstand. Maybe it’ll help me with lovely dreams


----------



## doloresmia

I am not happy for all of you (some of you maybe) who reveal what are dream bags for me.







Sorry


----------



## tonkamama

Hermezzy said:


> Back to the twillies comments:  *twillies work better on bigger bags. * *2 twillies on a 25cm B is overkill to me*.  Just one twilly on one handle can be an attractive compromise.  Strangely, sometimes I get more excited seeing twillies on non H bags than on H bags.  I also think other houses are matching H in the twilly (or their version) game.  I think there are many very appealing Dior "twillies"...



This and too many twillies and/or two different styles or colors of twillies on Lindy or smaller sizes of bags like B25.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## ilamoresoave99

aisham said:


> I can't understand why Birkins are more popular than Kellys . I am a Kelly girl for so many reasons one of them is the strap . But I Like b25 and I own a few . I hate it when I see people eyeing me just because I am carrying a Birkin . this always happens with Birkins . On the other hands , no one notice Kellys . I don't want to go shopping and everywhere I turn I find a lady eyeing me.


This is EXACTLY the reason I prefer a kelly (in addition to strap of course). Love how under the radar it is. My DH loves the look of a birkin & never understands when I say I feel like it attracts a lot of attention.


----------



## chaerimk

lolakitten said:


> Would buying a brand new Birkin in a bright colour or exotic from the boutique make him “Hot sh*t” ?
> He’s excited. This doesn’t bother me, especially in the current state of things. I would hope that we all get excited about something...*shrug*


I agreed with this. No need to be judgemental on someone hapiness. This is unpopular opinion about Hermes and Hermes items, not people personality. We all have that mentality of "Hot Sh*t" when we get offer a bag. To some of my friend, they think I am the P word ( pathetic) for spending lots of money and kiss butt the SA to get offer a B/K/C. I dont judge people that way. Spend money how you like it and if it bring you hapiness by showing it off, then so be it. You only have 1 life to live.


----------



## trendologist

DB8 said:


> 1) Avalon blankets as shawls - I see a lot of IG influencers doing that (not sponsored by H) - it seems so.....tacky? especially the ones posing in boutiques with a display blanket.
> 
> For my next unpopular Hermes opinion: TPF'ers, this is a controversial one so...
> View attachment 4738773
> 
> 2) That orange Hermes shopping bag charm - I was offered one. I chuckled and politely declined - 'not quite what I'm looking for at this point, but thanks for thinking of me.' BUT I definitely thought to myself 'this looks like a Shenzen special.' Charms are already a stretch for me but that bag charm was a bit too on the nose. I might as well carry an actual H shopping bag everywhere I go!


Going everywhere with actual Hermes shopping bag is better than that tacky charm #oops


----------



## Muffin_Top

Contrast stitching is a total no-go for me.


----------



## lulilu

mrsinsyder said:


> Also, stuff like this is the epitome of thirsty desperation. Why not just see how many bags you can hang off of each other to reach level 100 of conspicuous consumption?
> 
> View attachment 4742379



This lady, I think she was given a nickname like ABL or something, was very popular in the Asian thread  years ago.  Many photos were posted of her and her amazing (outlandish) style, especially her hairstyles.  She is a very wealthy woman from Thailand (I believe).  Her son often posts these "twin" photos on his IG.


----------



## bagnut1

lulilu said:


> This lady, I think she was given a nickname like ABL or something, was very popular in the Asian thread  years ago.  Many photos were posted of her and her amazing (outlandish) style, especially her hairstyles.  She is a very wealthy woman from Thailand (I believe).  Her son often posts these "twin" photos on his IG.


Peepy and Mother Lee.  I happened to be in the same very small Paris boutique with them a few years ago.  Words cannot describe.


----------



## HoneyLocks

bagnut1 said:


> Peepy and Mother Lee.  I happened to be in the same very small Paris boutique with them a few years ago.  Words cannot describe.


Oh please try!


----------



## xiaoxiao

HoneyLocks said:


> Oh please try!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Rosa Sakura is for babies.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Karenaellen said:


> Rosa Sakura is for babies.



Baby girls.


----------



## Four Tails

Karenaellen said:


> Rosa Sakura is for babies.


I used to like the odd light pink accessory or SLG before that color became Millennial Pink in 2018. The 2017 ramp up to it and the year of ubiquity in 2018 just torched its appeal for me. I still like my pink chèvre Kelly long wallet, but I look at it now with a different set of eyes than I did when I got it in 2009. Back then it was bright and different. Now it looks like it should be on a flat lay with other super trendy status objects for an Instagram aesthetic shot.


----------



## disappeared

Unpopular opinion: This thread started as quick, witty and funny, until the topic was taken way too seriously and now I have to read long paragraphs of explanations, justifications and debates.


----------



## Encore Hermes

lulilu said:


> This lady, I think she was given a nickname like ABL or something, was very popular in the Asian thread  years ago.  Many photos were posted of her and her amazing (outlandish) style, especially her hairstyles.  She is a very wealthy woman from Thailand (I believe).  Her son often posts these "twin" photos on his IG.


*Queen ABL *
*Pattharapol and Lee Puengboonpra *


----------



## mariometa

I am not sure if these are unpopular opinions  or wishes or just randam thoughts
-leather bags on displays should be listed in the profile.
- I wish if they start a sunglasses line.
- I always wonder if I am into the items because I like it OR is because I subconsciously want to build the profile. am I forcing my self !? I always have these internal monologue only at Hermes
When it come to other brands, I never have these nonsense. I go there , I  buy and say thank you & goodbye.


----------



## luckylove

Even though I love many of the gorgeous colors H produces in bags, I am hesitant to buy an expensive B or K in a bright color for fear I will tire of it.

I do not like gold in epsom... looks too plastic to me.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## loh

mariometa said:


> I am not sure if these are unpopular opinions  or wishes or just randam thoughts
> -leather bags on displays should be listed in the profile.
> - I wish if they start a sunglasses line.
> - I always wonder if I am into the items because I like it OR is because I subconsciously want to build the profile. am I forcing my self !? I always have these internal monologue only at Hermes
> When it come to other brands, I never have these nonsense. I go there , I  buy and say thank you & goodbye.



I would love a sunglasses line.  Although I never buy designer sunglasses anymore because I have lost and/or broken  enough to have learned my lesson.  But H sunglasses may make me come back around....


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> CDC fashion comes and goes.
> 
> The CDC was the first thing that brought me into the H family when I was a teenager and when would have turned my nose up at most of the bags. I have had one for more than half my life.
> 
> When I joined tPF, CDCs were thought of as very heavy and unfeminine looking
> 
> Then statement jewellery took off and my one looked meagre in comparison
> 
> Then the fashion and obsession with exotic CDCs made my (by then, 2 black epsom/Box CDCs) look like I wasn't trying hard enough.
> 
> Now I think CDCs are easier to get and hence not quite as status inducing and people start to 'hate'.
> 
> But when I wear my black ghw CDCs on a day or night out I still feel £IM and very me
> 
> Vive la différence @Rockerchic


I agree! when I got my first CDC black box wit gold hardware, I was hooked!



QuelleFromage said:


> There WAS a Garden Party with shoulder-length straps and they discontinued it. I wish they'd bring it back, too.
> 
> 
> Maybe a Maasai would work for you? Or even a big Trim. I love the Trim.


I love the trim, I had no. idea the garden party was once made with shoulder length straps, It would be cool if they bring it back!


lolakitten said:


> Would buying a brand new Birkin in a bright colour or exotic from the boutique make him “Hot sh*t” ?
> He’s excited. *This doesn’t bother me, especially in the current state of things. I would hope that we all get excited about something...*shrug**


I agree!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Muffin_Top said:


> Contrast stitching is a total no-go for me.



Ditto- I can only think of one bag I've seen where I liked it, and it was a fleeting feeling.

Also, another unpopular opinion: many go in on Himalaya/Himalaya Gris as gauche/ugly/unseemly.....eh, I like it. I saw a HGris Kelly 32 on here I'd give an eyeball for.


----------



## Love Of My Life

papertiger said:


> CDC fashion comes and goes.
> 
> The CDC was the first thing that brought me into the H family when I was a teenager and when would have turned my nose up at most of the bags. I have had one for more than half my life.
> 
> When I joined tPF, CDCs were thought of as very heavy and unfeminine looking
> 
> Then statement jewellery took off and my one looked meagre in comparison
> 
> Then the fashion and obsession with exotic CDCs made my (by then, 2 black epsom/Box CDCs) look like I wasn't trying hard enough.
> 
> Now I think CDCs are easier to get and hence not quite as status inducing and people start to 'hate'.
> 
> But when I wear my black ghw CDCs on a day or night out I still feel £IM and very me
> 
> Vive la différence @Rockerchic



I happen to agree with your about the CDC's.. I was a little late to the game acquiring several of them &
lucky I wasn't as late to the game acquiring my Kellys.LOL
I will say that when I wear my CDC there is always some kind of look or glare. I have 4 in exotics
& looking to find other colors. H just does great colors like no other 
I still think it is a interesting accessory & not seeing any other accessory (bracelet) that comes close
to distinction in color, skin & hardware as the CDC's especially in exotic skins.
I have to thank Vigee for her suggestions as well.. She got me hooked in a manner of speaking


----------



## lolakitten

mariometa said:


> I am not sure if these are unpopular opinions  or wishes or just randam thoughts
> -leather bags on displays should be listed in the profile.
> - I wish if they start a sunglasses line.
> - I always wonder if I am into the items because I like it OR is because I subconsciously want to build the profile. am I forcing my self !? I always have these internal monologue only at Hermes
> When it come to other brands, I never have these nonsense. I go there , I  buy and say thank you & goodbye.


I asked about sunglasses years ago when I was at the atelier. I was told that if they didn’t feel they could perfect them, they wouldn’t do it.


----------



## bagnut1

lolakitten said:


> I asked about sunglasses years ago when I was at the atelier. I was told that if they didn’t feel they could perfect them, they wouldn’t do it.


That seems to make sense - there is a reason that one company (Italian, I forget the name) makes a huge majority of designer sunglasses that they produce under license (including Chanel, Prada, etc.).  It's a specialty manufacturing process and also involves a lot of plastic.  I can see why H would demur from getting into that business.


----------



## aksaiyo

bagnut1 said:


> That seems to make sense - there is a reason that one company (Italian, I forget the name) makes a huge majority of designer sunglasses that they produce under license (including Chanel, Prada, etc.).  It's a specialty manufacturing process and also involves a lot of plastic.  I can see why H would demur from getting into that business.


It’s Luxottica! 
They make all the glasses from coach to ray ban to Prada and Chanel , most brands 
http://www.luxottica.com/en/eyewear-brands


----------



## bagnut1

aksaiyo said:


> It’s Luxottica!
> They make all the glasses from coach to ray ban to Prada and Chanel , most brands
> http://www.luxottica.com/en/eyewear-brands


Yes!  60 Minutes did a piece on them a while back.


----------



## 880

I’m 5’2 and love the Victoria. But, I wear it smooshed down anddon’t carry much, so you can almost rest your forearm on it when it’s on your shoulder. If you fill it, It does hold a lot, but it’s obviously very rectangular. The elan looks less collapsible. I like the strong horizontal of the jpg birkin and the skinny Paris Bombay. But for the traditional birkin, I prefer the size of the 32 HAC or the 30B worn open. 

the birkin can be discreet, just turn it so the front faces your body. 

I used to be a kelly person years ago, worn casually Crossbody with canvas strap, but never opened it in public, so it was kind of impractical.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Encore Hermes said:


> *Queen ABL *
> *Pattharapol and Lee Puengboonpra *


ABl, stands for Astro Bag Lady, named after a charm on one of her bags. I don’t think she and are her son are desperate in any way, shape or form. I do believe that they are pulling our legs a bit with their humor and style.
I, for one, love them. They are a brilliant distraction in troubled times.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I don't understand the attraction of "To Go" wallets (H's version of WoC) and all WoC for that matter. Kiddos to those who make it work but I just can't put my card holder, phone, keys, sunglasses, (now adding) face mask, rubber gloves and hand sanitisers all in a wallet!


----------



## momoc

Notorious Pink said:


> I think my biggest pet peeve is that H tends to reuse names to the point where it gets confusing. This happens often with colors and sometimes with designs...like the nightmare-inducing Frankenbag known as the Sac Himalaya (IMO possibly they worst bag design by any designer, ever).



I'm just here to agree again on this particular point - as I just saw the new "Chaine d'Ancre bag" from SS2020 started showing up on Hermes.com (posted by someone in the web find thread)

I think this is the third "chaine d'ancre bag" I know of and they are completely different bags. One of them is a limited / collector item so I can give that a pass but that's still two completely different styles they've named the exact same thing. Why...

ETA: photos...


----------



## americanroyal89

I really want to be more into Hermes because I love the quality first mantra....but I hate all their men’s offerings. It does not fit into my personal style at all.


----------



## Tonimichelle

I’m really sorry to anyone who likes it, but this


just reminds me of this  (minus £7,993.50)


----------



## passion.du.jour

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m really sorry to anyone who likes it, but this
> View attachment 4747735
> 
> just reminds me of this  (minus £7,993.50)
> View attachment 4747736


Oh my gosh, this made me LOL! Now I can't unsee it!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Tonimichelle

passion.du.jour said:


> Oh my gosh, this made me LOL! Now I can't unsee it!


Sorry!


----------



## qtpik8

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m really sorry to anyone who likes it, but this
> View attachment 4747735
> 
> just reminds me of this  (minus £7,993.50)
> View attachment 4747736


I thought the same thing when I saw it, and SOMEONE BOUGHT IT ALREADY.


----------



## csshopper

I thought at first it was a waste basket with a drawstring bag of trash in it waiting to be carried out.

But if you love it, rock it. Life is too short to worry about what others think about your bag choices!


----------



## qtpik8

csshopper said:


> I thought at first it was a waste basket with a drawstring bag of trash in it waiting to be carried out.
> 
> But if you love it, rock it. Life is too short to worry about what others think about your bag choices!



I just hope they think ahead to being in a fancy restaurant bathroom with the bag on the counter as someone tosses their towel in there.


----------



## tlamdang08

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m really sorry to anyone who likes it, but this
> View attachment 4747735
> 
> just reminds me of this  (minus £7,993.50)
> View attachment 4747736


OMG this is exactly what I think when I first saw it on the runway show, I thought "oh beautiful  wastebasket"  and the price is very Hermes


----------



## The.M

Don't know if it has been said already but their fine jewelry looks *horrible *- and stop throwing in "H" everywhere; it looks cheap.
oh and epsom and togo look so dull and boring


----------



## diane278

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m really sorry to anyone who likes it, but this
> View attachment 4747735
> 
> just reminds me of this  (minus £7,993.50)
> View attachment 4747736


I guess I’m in the minority. I’ve liked it since I first saw a photo of it. But I laughed when I saw your post...it’s  great! I’m not intending to buy it, but I’m impulsive, so all bets are off.....


----------



## Tonimichelle

diane278 said:


> I guess I’m in the minority. I’ve liked it since I first saw a photo of it. But I laughed when I saw your post...it’s  great! I’m not intending to buy it, but I’m impulsive, so all bets are off.....


Ah if you like it Diane then it’s probably cool to be honest! You even have cool items in your fridge  absolutely no pun intended, I mean the ceramic items! Besides, I carried one of those plastic basket bags in the 1980s. My friends all had the fashionable black or silver ones, my Mum bought me a yellow one  and I think I’m still slightly jaded by that!
For the record, I think the Petit H rock with leather strap paperweight was Hermes lowest point, but please please don’t tell me if you have one!!


----------



## Etriers

diane278 said:


> I guess I’m in the minority. I’ve liked it since I first saw a photo of it. But I laughed when I saw your post...it’s  great! I’m not intending to buy it, but I’m impulsive, so all bets are off.....



Lol!  I love it.  I think it is sexy and summery.


----------



## Four Tails

I am so bad at remembering to post in the appropriate threads (H in action, who's riding shotgun, latest purchase, etc.), but I always seem to remember my unpopular opinions. Hmm...

The B35 is not that heavy. I understand why many (including my mother) feel that it is, but in my opinion, a heftier bag is the best.

Oh, I also think the CdA laundry basket is cute. Never going to buy it, but I appreciate it for what it is.


----------



## Coconuts40

I think this opinion is unpopular based on what I read on this forum:
I personally love the color orange for birkins. One day I hope to have one.
I think it's quintessential Hermes.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Wish they'd make a Birkin 28!
Rodeo, twilly and the orange bag charm all have grown on me to add them lol.
Wished it was easier to get a B or K but understand their concept of not mega producing.


----------



## papilloncristal

As a crazy pink lover I really hate the 5P Pink / Bubblegum Pink color...


----------



## Hermezzy

americanroyal89 said:


> I really want to be more into Hermes because I love the quality first mantra....but I hate all their men’s offerings. It does not fit into my personal style at all.


I understand.  Over the years I've convinced myself more and more of their bags are unisex, esp from the women's side.  There are lots of guys doing a commendable job rockin women's H bags


----------



## 880

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m really sorry to anyone who likes it, but this
> View attachment 4747735
> 
> just reminds me of this  (minus £7,993.50)
> View attachment 4747736



at first I thought it was a very handsome upscale wastebasket from H, like an expansion of their home line.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Rockerchic

For all you CDC haters...pulled one of mine out for a spin yesterday.


----------



## loh

Rockerchic said:


> For all you CDC haters...pulled one of mine out for a spin yesterday.




Love it.  You look fabulous!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Rockerchic said:


> For all you CDC haters...pulled one of mine out for a spin yesterday.




Woo hoo!!    It looks great & keep taking her out for a spin!


----------



## innerpeace85

I don’t like Epsom leather on Hermès bags. It reminds me of Prada Saffiano Tote bag.


----------



## innerpeace85

delete.


----------



## Rockerchic

loh said:


> Love it.  You look fabulous!





Love Of My Life said:


> Woo hoo!!    It looks great & keep taking her out for a spin!


Thanks so much ladies! Not for everyone but I still love my CDCs. Rock on all!


----------



## 880

I like unpopular bags, such as the JPG fringe shoulder Kelly and I’m short, 5,2”, medium build.


----------



## Naessi

thatsportsgirl said:


> Interesting - the Evelyne is so simple. So much so that I thought I would hate it. My first chance to try it on, I fell in love and ended up purchasing one in a beautiful cherry red (PM). It's the best bag: so simple and functional for every day usage. I'm surprised at how much I love it.



I agree. For many years I couldn't understand the appeal of the Evelyne. I remember even actively disliking the Evelyne when I saw people wear it. Now I have one and I love it. Wear it almost every day to work. It can hold so much! And is so comfortable to wear!

Though I have to admit to trying to wear it with the H facing my body as I prefer that it is not obvious that I'm wearing an H bag (only other H fans will notice) and also enjoy having better access to the outer pocket.


----------



## Naessi

golconda said:


> Wonder how many people would buy an Evelyne without the "H" holes punched in it.
> Would be a nice bag IMO.



I think it would actually appeal to more people (but that might be my own "unpopular opinion" ). The perforated H is what I like the least about my Evelyne, but still loves it because of how wonderful and well-made it is as a bag.


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

Pricing is mad. 

Over €1300 euros for a silk bag! The little sliver of leather that makes up the handle and edges just does not justify the price.

Nearly €2500 for a canvas backpack. Again the leather strap handles and opening flap do not justify the price. 

And yes a lot of the designs are very old fashioned. Unless they evolve I think they will struggle to attract younger consumers. They can't rely on older customers forever.


----------



## momasaurus

My really unpopular opinion is that I don't like the scarf designs of Jan Batjlik at all. They all look alike and are cartoonish (and not in a sophisticated or ironic way like Gattoni or Baribeaud) and one-dimensional--just a jumble of stuff. There's a new design for Fall/Winter 2020 that looks exactly like his other 2 designs, except for not having Godzilla or a lobster or something. Thank you for letting me vent, LOL.


----------



## Croisette7

momasaurus said:


> My really unpopular opinion is that I don't like the scarf designs of Jan Batjlik at all. They all look alike and are cartoonish (and not in a sophisticated or ironic way like Gattoni or Baribeaud) and one-dimensional--just a jumble of stuff. There's a new design for Fall/Winter 2020 that looks exactly like his other 2 designs, except for not having Godzilla or a lobster or something. Thank you for letting me vent, LOL.


Agree 100%, moma!


----------



## FizzyWater

I like his designs, though not enough to buy one yet.  I don't like that everything is at a different scale for no clear reason.


----------



## Tremere

I hate white contrast stitching. I think it's tacky and ruins the look of the bag for me. 

Oh how I was wish Barenia came without it.


----------



## Tanna69

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yes and yes.
> 
> My unpopular opinion is because I hate carrying bags on my arm, the Birkin and the GP should come with straps long enough to carry on the shoulder. And that should be a whole Birkin, not the halfling version
> 
> Also, why can't the Bastia be made to fit a credit card? Why, Hermès?!



I think it's about time to introduce myself and my Wile E. Coyote or halfling version to the purse forum. After reading all this, there is just one thing left to say: At least it's not in etoupe


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Tonimichelle

Tanna69 said:


> I think it's about time to introduce myself and my Wile E. Coyote or halfling version to the purse forum. After reading all this, there is just one thing left to say: At least it's not in etoupe
> 
> View attachment 4759196


I love it! (I love etoupe too though, so what do I know!!  )
Oh and welcome to TPF


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Tanna69 said:


> I think it's about time to introduce myself and my Wile E. Coyote or halfling version to the purse forum. After reading all this, there is just one thing left to say: At least it's not in etoupe
> 
> View attachment 4759196


THANK YOU  for being a good Hermès sport (as are many others here) and having a sense of humour. It's fluff after all. Veeery expensive fluff, but still fluff. I think this bag in Etoupe would break the H forum 

And I admire people who dare have their own personal taste and style and aren't swayed by every littlest bit of differing opinion and manic trend that constantly passes by.

Btw, I don't understand the no-love for Etoupe. It's a gorgeous neutral that looks like it goes with anything, really


----------



## supermommy101

noegirl said:


> Ditto, I hate epsom!
> 
> ughh same.
> 
> 
> 
> Really is! Someone mentioned that is looks like a wheelchair and now I cant unseen it


Lindy might not attractive to some, but it is extremely functional


----------



## castiel

1. I found Hermes new bags are quite boring and dumb these days, seems like they can't create anything classic anymore other than Birkin, Kelly, Constance, Lindy etc.
Edited: 
2. Too many bag resellers and internet celebrities talking about hermes bags on instagram which makes the brand really garish and over exposed.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Naessi said:


> I think it would actually appeal to more people (but that might be my own "unpopular opinion" ). The perforated H is what I like the least about my Evelyne, but still loves it because of how wonderful and well-made it is as a bag.


If the Evelyne didn't have the perforated H it would be on my wishlist to be honest, and for some reason I feel wearing it H side to body  may look like I'm wearing it 'back to front' stupid I know.
I wish Hermes would do a bag like the Evelyne but with outer pockets on both sides


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Tanna69 said:


> I think it's about time to introduce myself and my Wile E. Coyote or halfling version to the purse forum. After reading all this, there is just one thing left to say: At least it's not in etoupe
> 
> View attachment 4759196


I love this bag!!!!!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I LOVE the JPG Birkin...now I know thats an unpopular opinion....


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

It’s funny - I hate logos but the perforated H on the Evelyne doesn’t bother me.


----------



## Naessi

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> If the Evelyne didn't have the perforated H it would be on my wishlist to be honest, and for some reason I feel wearing it H side to body  may look like I'm wearing it 'back to front' stupid I know.
> I wish Hermes would do a bag like the Evelyne but with outer pockets on both sides



The Vespa is a good alternative to the Evelyne as it's a bit more unstated without the perforated H (though also without the outer pocket). It's very unfortunate it's discontinued. I hope they bring it back like they now have done with the Trim.


----------



## Lubina

I don't care if it is a sale scarf if I love the design and the scarf is in good condition.


----------



## duna

Rouge H said:


> The decision to discontinue so many wonderful bags
> I’m so glad that some of them remain in my collection.



This......and introducing fugly new bag designs!! I'll never understand why they discontinued the HAC 32.


----------



## bagnut1

duna said:


> This......and introducing fugly new bag designs!! I'll never understand why they discontinued the HAC 32.


Yes!  I really prefer the proportions vs. the Birkin.  I have been on a several years-long search for one to my liking on the resale market (after finding and selling a fantastic 28 that proved too small for me).

And agreed about some of the new bag designs.  I know the 24/24 has its fans but to me it just looks sloppy (and perhaps trying to be a more modern top handle bag design Moynat’s Gaby, but that one is much more elegant).


----------



## VertColSwift

I think 24/24 looks like a bag made by amazing craftsman, he died before finishing and placing the strap correctly, a crazy craftsman got his place and did that with the strap lenght and position.. that strap makes no sense


----------



## Frivole88

Sorry phw lovers, but I don't like palladium hardware in any bags.
imo, it looks too casual and dull. I much prefer gold and rghw.


----------



## TraceySH

Nicollas.n said:


> I think 24/24 looks like a bag made by amazing craftsman, he died before finishing and placing the strap correctly, a crazy craftsman got his place and did that with the strap lenght and position.. that strap makes no sense


 And I have 24/24's! TRULY the strap mystifies me. What is the point? Why so short? Why on the back where the bag jolts out like it had a bad launch? Leather and craftsmanship are truly amazing, but alas, I think it lives in the land of "almost".


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## VertColSwift

TraceySH said:


> And I have 24/24's! TRULY the strap mystifies me. What is the point? Why so short? Why on the back where the bag jolts out like it had a bad launch? Leather and craftsmanship are truly amazing, but alas, I think it lives in the land of "almost".


Exactly 
It’s beautiful but I would only buy it in size 35. 
Have you tried sangle Cavale straps for it? I think it looks better but Yet not how I think it should lol


----------



## Classy Collector

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It’s funny - I hate logos but the perforated H on the Evelyne doesn’t bother me.


Same here! For me, I think it’s b/c the perforation makes it more subtle.


----------



## TraceySH

Nicollas.n said:


> Exactly
> It’s beautiful but I would only buy it in size 35.
> Have you tried sangle Cavale straps for it? I think it looks better but Yet not how I think it should lol


YES. And with those, worn crossbody, the 24/24 lies flat against the body & looks like    it should. I am conflicted about it still, and really do like    it, but it always (to me) looks like    an envelope that's overstuffed, and you manage to affix the middle but the sides have those open wings. Not sure if that makes sense.


----------



## VertColSwift

TraceySH said:


> YES. And with those, worn crossbody, the 24/24 lies flat against the body & looks like    it should. I am conflicted about it still, and really do like    it, but it always (to me) looks like    an envelope that's overstuffed, and you manage to affix the middle but the sides have those open wings. Not sure if that makes sense.


I started browsing more about, and felt in love for Vert Cypress 35, do you have any 35? I messaged my sa, because I need it lol


----------



## parissojourn

I think it looks like a middle aged man, having had too many beers in his lifetime 



TraceySH said:


> And I have 24/24's! TRULY the strap mystifies me. What is the point? Why so short? Why on the back where the bag jolts out like it had a bad launch? Leather and craftsmanship are truly amazing, but alas, I think it lives in the land of "almost".


----------



## bagnut1

parissojourn said:


> I think it looks like a middle aged man, having had too many beers in his lifetime


LOL.  The "Dad Bod" of bags.


----------



## LVinCali

Exotics.  They make me cringe every time.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I don't like 99% of the RTW.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

TraceySH said:


> And I have 24/24's! TRULY the strap mystifies me. What is the point? Why so short? Why on the back where the bag jolts out like it had a bad launch? Leather and craftsmanship are truly amazing, but alas, I think it lives in the land of "almost".


I totally agree-and I'm sorry but it makes me shudder and feel a little uncomfortable that its actually a Hermes bag when I find the proportions so somehow 'off'.
I also dont really like the Verrou-the clasp really reminds me of a bathroom stall.
It seems unnecessarily 'busy' like its trying to be 'clever' or original in design.


----------



## DR2014

golconda said:


> Wonder how many people would buy an Evelyne without the "H" holes punched in it.
> Would be a nice bag IMO.


That's part of the reason I have an evelyne sellier.


----------



## Mali_

innerpeace85 said:


> I don’t like Epsom leather on Hermès bags. It reminds me of Prada Saffiano Tote bag.


I dont like Epsom on bags either. It’s looks like hard plastic.


----------



## 880

Naessi said:


> The Vespa is a good alternative to the Evelyne as it's a bit more unstated without the perforated H (though also without the outer pocket). It's very unfortunate it's discontinued. I hope they bring it back like they now have done with the Trim.


The Vespa would be perfect with a longer or adjustable evelyne type strap.

I miss crinoline bags. It used to be that there were many options in crinoline at least with recommended resellers

agree also with DR2014. DH loves the evelyne sellier 33  in part bc he doesn’t like the perforated H or logos An likes some structure


----------



## LKNN

LVinCali said:


> Exotics.  They make me cringe every time.



YES! Everyyyytime! Thank you for saying it out loud!


----------



## Brimson

J'adoreHermes said:


> It annoys me when people place an Avalon blanket or pillow(s) on a couch or bed in the hope that the room will miraculously look more expensive and put together.  I find it especially annoying when home stagers do this.
> An Avalon blanket does not make cheap furniture look expensive!


It really doesn't! I tried to place my Avalon on our free sofas when we moved into our first flat. Didn't work...  time for new furniture.


----------



## jyyanks

Here are my unpopular H opinions: 

1) not a fan of ostrich - like many it reminds me of pimples
2) while everything H is expensive, the RTW is outrageously priced for what you get
3) I don’t like bag charms - too ‘cute’ for me. I had a rodeo and sold it after a few months. 
4) I dislike twilly’s on my bag - I use them when I want to preserve handles but I find that twilly’s draw unwanted attention to the bag so try to do without. 
5) I don’t like the himalaya bag - for the price I’d rather get a car or jewelry! 
6) I don’t like when I walk into a store with a B, and the salespeople feel the need to treat me better. This doesn’t happen often but I’ve experienced a few places (one in particular comes to mind) where a salesperson would start off ignoring me but then would hone in on my bag and all of a sudden start fawning all over me. I wish they would treat me the same regardless of what bag I’m carrying.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## doni

Isn’t it funny, how many unpopular opinions seem to be widely popular? 

I am trying to think... these may be mine:

Both the Birkin and the Kelly look odd in the smaller sizes.
The Kelly in particular, is supposed to be a sizeable (how could it hide a pregnancy otherwise) briefcasey genderf*** kind of bag.
Nothing ladylike about it.
It is possible that toile is the most robust of Hermes leathers.
The old Constance was SO much better than the new Constance.
No it is not bad design or a pity that a shoulder bag cannot be worn crossbody: it is a blessing.
The Picotin is supposed to look like a horse feeding bag and that is _exactly_ how it looks like.
I admit, carrying obscure Hermes bags no one (normal) has heard of is a perfect example of inverted snobbism if ever there was one,  no matter how much we like to wave the word ‘understated’ around.
Wearing Hermes bags, scarves (unless on the head) shoes, coats or lipsticks, none of this makes you automatically classy. 
Now, _wearing Hermes gloves_ on the other hand...


----------



## Brimson

My Hermes polo shirt is the most beautiful polo I own. But my word the collars are so floppy and cheap looking.


----------



## Brimson

aisham said:


> I hate pairing hermes bags with non-hermes shoes except for sneakers .
> 
> I hate it when ladies use big bags with gowns or to black tie events ! you don't have to carry your most expansive bag every where just because it is expansive ! Togo B30 with a gown! where is the fashion police ? even a b25 is not acceptable ! k25 ? hmmmm on older ladies , maybe ...


Its the same when people wear sports watches with a tuxedo. gross


----------



## 880

doni said:


> It is possible that toile is the most robust of Hermes leathers.


Yes!


----------



## 880

Brimson said:


> My Hermes polo shirt is the most beautiful polo I own. But my word the collars are so floppy and cheap looking.


My DH prefers Sunspel. Before that he liked brunello but they became too fashion


----------



## luckylove

Bring back the Mini Berline!! It's a great crossbody bag that can also transition to a casual clutch. I need to wear mine more!


----------



## bagnut1

jyyanks said:


> 6) I don’t like when I walk into a store with a B, and the salespeople feel the need to treat me better. This doesn’t happen often but I’ve experienced a few places (one in particular comes to mind) where a salesperson would start off ignoring me but then would hone in on my bag and all of a sudden start fawning all over me. I wish they would treat me the same regardless of what bag I’m carrying.


Totally agree.  This used to happen at Barney's all the time.  (I do miss Barneys but not the bizarro customer service culture there.)

Also the flip side - when SAs of other brands don't know H at all and assume that you need educating about bags.  A Fendi SA at Saks was completely oblivious to my giant red K and proceeded to condescendingly school me about the Peekaboo, even after I told her I am very familiar with the brand.  Big turnoff.


----------



## Classy Collector

bagnut1 said:


> Totally agree.  This used to happen at Barney's all the time.  (I do miss Barneys but not the bizarro customer service culture there.)
> 
> Also the flip side - when SAs of other brands don't know H at all and assume that you need educating about bags.  A Fendi SA at Saks was completely oblivious to my giant red K and proceeded to condescendingly school me about the Peekaboo, even after I told her I am very familiar with the brand.  Big turnoff.


This! The number of ignorant SAs still fascinates me. Like, they don’t spend time educating themselves on the industry?


----------



## Brimson

880 said:


> My DH prefers Sunspel. Before that he liked brunello but they became too fashion


I adore Brunello gear.


----------



## jyyanks

bagnut1 said:


> Totally agree.  This used to happen at Barney's all the time.  (I do miss Barneys but not the bizarro customer service culture there.)
> 
> Also the flip side - when SAs of other brands don't know H at all and assume that you need educating about bags.  A Fendi SA at Saks was completely oblivious to my giant red K and proceeded to condescendingly school me about the Peekaboo, even after I told her I am very familiar with the brand.  Big turnoff.



Yes - that too!  I would not mind it so much if it didn't come with the attitude. It's the condescending attitude that gets to me.


----------



## Lejic

doni said:


> I admit, carrying obscure Hermes bags no one (normal) has heard of is a perfect example of inverted snobbism if ever there was one,  no matter how much we like to wave the word ‘understated’ around.



I agree with much of what you’ve said, but don’t get this one. You’re saying people wearing lesser known models are looking down on “only B/K”ers and being a snob about it? But then that wouldn’t be “internal” in the personal sense... I couldn’t make out what you meant exactly. Can you elaborate?


----------



## catsinthebag

doni said:


> Isn’t it funny, how many unpopular opinions seem to be widely popular?
> 
> I am trying to think... these may be mine:
> 
> Both the Birkin and the Kelly look odd in the smaller sizes.
> The Kelly in particular, is supposed to be a *sizeable (how could it hide a pregnancy otherwise) briefcasey genderf*** kind of bag.*
> Nothing ladylike about it.
> It is possible that toile is the most robust of Hermes leathers.
> The old Constance was SO much better than the new Constance.
> No it is not bad design or a pity that a shoulder bag cannot be worn crossbody: it is a blessing.
> The Evelyn is supposed to look like a horse feeding bag and that is _exactly_ how it looks like.
> I admit, carrying obscure Hermes bags no one (normal) has heard of is a perfect example of inverted snobbism if ever there was one,  no matter how much we like to wave the word ‘understated’ around.
> Wearing Hermes bags, scarves (unless on the head) shoes, coats or even lipsticks, none of this makes you automatically classy. Now, _wearing Hermes gloves_ on the other hand...



Gotta say, this description of a larger Kelly really made me smile. I’ve always thought small Birkins looked odd, but the Kelly I like in all sizes. Never thought of it as a “briefcasey, genderf*** kind of bag.”

Off to dig out one of my 35s now...


----------



## Gigllee

doni said:


> Isn’t it funny, how many unpopular opinions seem to be widely popular?
> 
> I am trying to think... these may be mine:
> 
> Both the Birkin and the Kelly look odd in the smaller sizes.
> The Kelly in particular, is supposed to be a sizeable (how could it hide a pregnancy otherwise) briefcasey genderf*** kind of bag.
> Nothing ladylike about it.
> It is possible that toile is the most robust of Hermes leathers.
> The old Constance was SO much better than the new Constance.
> No it is not bad design or a pity that a shoulder bag cannot be worn crossbody: it is a blessing.
> The Evelyn is supposed to look like a horse feeding bag and that is _exactly_ how it looks like.
> I admit, carrying obscure Hermes bags no one (normal) has heard of is a perfect example of inverted snobbism if ever there was one,  no matter how much we like to wave the word ‘understated’ around.
> Wearing Hermes bags, scarves (unless on the head) shoes, coats or even lipsticks, none of this makes you automatically classy. Now, _wearing Hermes gloves_ on the other hand...


The bit on inverted snobbism is hilarious. I know exactly what you mean Lol


----------



## ladysarah

eckw said:


> My unpopular opinion is I dislike ostrich on bags...the bumpy skin is like a bad rash and makes me feel itchy when I see it.



So true! But then I dislike all so called ‘exotics’, which I find cruel &  outdated.


Hermes Nuttynut said:


> When they charge $3,000 for this.
> 
> View attachment 4737345


You are so right! I wish I could resist though.


HKsai said:


> It wouldn’t be a game if you enjoy the journey as much as the end game.


Wise words! When people complain about the game, well no one is forcing anyone to play.


tulipfield said:


> The Plume is my favorite Hermes bag.
> 
> Most H bags (Kellys in particular) look very bad dressed down (e.g. with athleisure, sneakers).
> 
> The giant H on the Constance makes it look extremely tacky.


Plume is my favourite too. Especially the larger sizes.


Gigllee said:


> The bit on inverted snobbism is hilarious. I know exactly what you mean Lol


Thank you dear TPF Members, I had a very enjoyable hour reading this thread.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

doni said:


> Isn’t it funny, how many unpopular opinions seem to be widely popular?
> 
> I am trying to think... these may be mine:
> 
> Both the Birkin and the Kelly look odd in the smaller sizes.
> The Kelly in particular, is supposed to be a sizeable (how could it hide a pregnancy otherwise) briefcasey genderf*** kind of bag.
> Nothing ladylike about it.
> It is possible that toile is the most robust of Hermes leathers.
> The old Constance was SO much better than the new Constance.
> No it is not bad design or a pity that a shoulder bag cannot be worn crossbody: it is a blessing.
> The Evelyn is supposed to look like a horse feeding bag and that is _exactly_ how it looks like.
> I admit, carrying obscure Hermes bags no one (normal) has heard of is a perfect example of inverted snobbism if ever there was one,  no matter how much we like to wave the word ‘understated’ around.
> Wearing Hermes bags, scarves (unless on the head) shoes, coats or even lipsticks, none of this makes you automatically classy. Now, _wearing Hermes gloves_ on the other hand...


I agree with most of this but speaking from a purely personal viewpoint I dont buy ( and never have brought) Hermes items to make myself look 'classy (though I'm sure many do) I've always brought them because I love the quality and also the good design of most of the items (or at least I think the ones I buy).
I actually like to look for slightly 'obscure'  Hermes bags mainly because I really love the quality of them and am not in a financial position to buy a Birkin even pre-loved-however if I did (one day I hope) I have decided that I'd like a 40 in a smooth leather despite being only 5'3" I love the idea of buying one as close as possible to the original Jane Birkin one.
Ditto Kelly I agree that it should be larger a 40cm Kelly would be my ideal in a Box leather-very briefcasey and not 'girly' at all.
I personally hate (very unpopular opinion for sure) all the girly pink colours everyone seems crazy for as well as the smaller bags..makes me think of Barbie


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Love Of My Life

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I agree with most of this but speaking from a purely personal viewpoint I dont buy ( and never have brought) Hermes items to make myself look 'classy (though I'm sure many do) I've always brought them because I love the quality and also the good design of most of the items (or at least I think the ones I buy).
> I actually like to look for slightly 'obscure'  Hermes bags mainly because I really love the quality of them and am not in a financial position to buy a Birkin even pre-loved-however if I did (one day I hope) I have decided that I'd like a 40 in a smooth leather despite being only 5'3" I love the idea of buying one as close as possible to the original Jane Birkin one.
> Ditto Kelly I agree that it should be larger a 40cm Kelly would be my ideal in a Box leather-very briefcasey and not 'girly' at all.
> I personally hate (very unpopular opinion for sure) all the girly pink colours everyone seems crazy for as well as the smaller bags..makes me think of Barbie



Agree about the girly pink colors especially in the "exotics".. Prefer only a few selected colors in either
the Carmen, Bastia, Calvi, Karo... maybe the Bearn or Dogon & don't care for the pinks in jewelry either,
but color, taste, style is all subjective
The Kelly in the 40 depending upon skin & color is a great look if one can rock it


----------



## doni

Lejic said:


> I agree with much of what you’ve said, but don’t get this one. You’re saying people wearing lesser known models are looking down on “only B/K”ers and being a snob about it? But then that wouldn’t be “internal” in the personal sense... I couldn’t make out what you meant exactly. Can you elaborate?





maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I agree with most of this but speaking from a purely personal viewpoint I dont buy ( and never have brought) Hermes items to make myself look 'classy (though I'm sure many do) I've always brought them because I love the quality and also the good design of most of the items (or at least I think the ones I buy).
> I actually like to look for slightly 'obscure'  Hermes bags mainly because I really love the quality of them and am not in a financial position to buy a Birkin even pre-loved-however if I did (one day I hope) I have decided that I'd like a 40 in a smooth leather despite being only 5'3" I love the idea of buying one as close as possible to the original Jane Birkin one.



Just a tongue in the cheek comment! I like Hermes bags obscure or not. Didn’t mean anything like looking down on those carrying B&K, just that while wearing non-identifiable models and being understatated and so, you are still carrying Hermes and knowing that those in the know will know .


----------



## doni

catsinthebag said:


> Gotta say, this description of a larger Kelly really made me smile. I’ve always thought small Birkins looked odd, but the Kelly I like in all sizes. Never thought of it as a “briefcasey, genderf*** kind of bag.”
> 
> Off to dig out one of my 35s now...





maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Ditto Kelly I agree that it should be larger a 40cm Kelly would be my ideal in a Box leather-very briefcasey and not 'girly' at all.
> I personally hate (very unpopular opinion for sure) all the girly pink colours everyone seems crazy for as well as the smaller bags..makes me think of Barbie



Well, after all _it was_ called sac a dépêches when it came out, many years before Grace Kelly made us associate the bag to the ladylike 50s forever: a female version of a mens briefcase, designed for a new generation of emancipated worldly women who didn’t know that in a couple of decades Monsieur Dior would have them back in corsets and crinolines.

I like your concept @maxroxxherhandbags, may you find your dream Kelly soon.


----------



## 880

ladysarah said:


> Wise words! When people complain about the game, well no one is forcing anyone to play.


Love this, but when I started buying bags, there didn’t seem to be a game. It was fun and enjoyable to explore all that H had to offer. Plus, at least my SA loved seeing when  I brought vintage in, and she helped me mix it with stuff from the boutique. when I did buy a B at H, it wasn’t such a big deal. . no quota was mentioned. . . It was easy and comfortable.


----------



## mauihappyplace

I don't like etoupe. And I don't like the Lindy. And I love Jypsiere


----------



## MAGJES

My H opinion:
*I do not care for RGHW
*I find Oran Sandals uncomfortable but love the look.

I found the Evie discussion very interesting!  I throw mine on either way and go.  

I’ve enjoyed reading the opinions in this thread. I’m disappointed that a few felt they have to follow up their opinion with an insult though. 
For example......someone stated they disliked bag charms - which is valid - This is what the thread is for - but then they went on to say they people that use bag charms need to rethink their life.  #toofar


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

mauihappyplace said:


> I don't like etoupe. And I don't like the Lindy. And I love Jypsiere


SAME!!!!


----------



## 880

I used to love etoupe, but now I think sauge and the Gris colors are better neutrals for me. Also, I’m trying to figure out if I like Etain. . . The TPF opinion seems to be that it’s a perfect grey, but I’ve seen pics of bags claiming to be etain with definite etoupe tones, so I’m not entirely sold (am aware of threads re etain/ etoupe confusion, but to me they should be very different) . . . Fortunately H has zillions of colors to accommodate everyone.
figuring out which, if any neutral, and changing your mind, not to mention, if you change your mind on hw, is expensive. . . especially if you sell, and then rebuy the same thing.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Here are mine:
The 2002 bag should have stayed in the 70s. That buckle is so ugly and too small imo, getting lost on that bag. And the price? I saw one on the website in large size for £9k!!! Wthhhh!
twillies on handles, charms on bags - just not for me, but I Have had to use atwilly on a white K35, hated the feel So did not carry it much.
Ostrich bags - remind me of skin moles
Any Wallets - way too overpriced for what it is
H belts - i accept the small buckle (and I have an H small buckle with gator belt) but the large H buckles are So tacky. Hugely copied. 
The only clutch I like is medor, the rest are such a miss
Their Clothes If not for leather items - too plain costing way too much
Speaking of clothes, I can’t stand when women (some post pics here on the hermes threads) take pics and are Literally wearing ALL hermes. ALL! Hermes! Belts, shoes, bags, scarf, jewellery etc - too much. We get it, you can afford Hermes. But it just looks ridiculous!


----------



## so_sofya1985

One more one more!!!! Hate hate hate what Olsen twins do with their bags! The condition of whatever kellies or Constance they carry is atrocious.... I just want to baby the bags and clean them when i see those pics..


----------



## aisham

so_sofya1985 said:


> Speaking of clothes, I can’t stand when women (some post pics here on the hermes threads) take pics and are Literally wearing ALL hermes. ALL! Hermes! Belts, shoes, bags, scarf, jewellery etc - too much. We get it, you can afford Hermes. But it just looks ridiculous!


I like the H head to tow thing but it should be done right . What I hate is pairing B or K with other designer clothes that are screaming with logos .


----------



## 880

Not fond of the orange boxes or shopping bags (i don’t particularly want deliveries, doormen or anyone to know what I’m buying). But, when I’ve bought H for my mom, MIL, aunt etc., they seem to really be in love with the boxes. And, I keep a few CSGM in boxes, bc I tend to fall in love with multiple colorways and then decide, not for me (which I give to family etc) as gifts.


----------



## Julide

880 said:


> Not fond of the orange boxes or shopping bags (i don’t particularly want deliveries, doormen or anyone to know what I’m buying). But, when I’ve bought H for my mom, MIL, aunt etc., they seem to really be in love with the boxes. And, I keep a few CSGM in boxes, bc I tend to fall in love with multiple colorways and then decide, not for me (which I give to family etc) as gifts.


ITA! No bags or boxes for me either. I’m glad I’m not the only one!


----------



## chicfinds

--i know rose sakura is a coveted color by many but its probably my least favorite of Hermes pinks...
--love the H Twillies but how many does one really need?! i guess I don't rotate Twillies on my bags often enough to make it worth it..and i don't use them much for anything else otherwise


----------



## wowzers1941

so_sofya1985 said:


> One more one more!!!! Hate hate hate what Olsen twins do with their bags! The condition of whatever kellies or Constance they carry is atrocious.... I just want to baby the bags and clean them when i see those pics..



So you would rather see bags disposed of? Also a purse is a purse, you should be able to use it and not baby it.... I appreciate what the Olsen twins are doing.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## so_sofya1985

wowzers1941 said:


> So you would rather see bags disposed of? Also a purse is a purse, you should be able to use it and not baby it.... I appreciate what the Olsen twins are doing.


Okkk


----------



## Gigllee

so_sofya1985 said:


> Here are mine:
> The 2002 bag should have stayed in the 70s. That buckle is so ugly and too small imo, getting lost on that bag. And the price? I saw one on the website in large size for £9k!!! Wthhhh!
> twillies on handles, charms on bags - just not for me, but I Have had to use atwilly on a white K35, hated the feel So did not carry it much.
> Ostrich bags - remind me of skin moles
> Any Wallets - way too overpriced for what it is
> H belts - i accept the small buckle (and I have an H small buckle with gator belt) but the large H buckles are So tacky. Hugely copied.
> The only clutch I like is medor, the rest are such a miss
> Their Clothes If not for leather items - too plain costing way too much
> Speaking of clothes, I can’t stand when women (some post pics here on the hermes threads) take pics and are Literally wearing ALL hermes. ALL! Hermes! Belts, shoes, bags, scarf, jewellery etc - too much. We get it, you can afford Hermes. But it just looks ridiculous!


I feel you on the wallets. Lol gah Lee... how does a wallet cos half a Birkin?


----------



## Four Tails

880 said:


> Not fond of the orange boxes or shopping bags (i don’t particularly want deliveries, doormen or anyone to know what I’m buying). But, when I’ve bought H for my mom, MIL, aunt etc., they seem to really be in love with the boxes. And, I keep a few CSGM in boxes, bc I tend to fall in love with multiple colorways and then decide, not for me (which I give to family etc) as gifts.





Julide said:


> ITA! No bags or boxes for me either. I’m glad I’m not the only one!


Same here. I actually sold a bunch of boxes on eBay a long time ago. I couldn't believe people paid so much money for these things!

Another great use of the orange box is giving a non-H gift inside to someone with a very good sense of humor.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Four Tails said:


> Same here. I actually sold a bunch of boxes on eBay a long time ago. I couldn't believe people paid so much money for these things!
> 
> Another great use of the orange box is giving a non-H gift inside to someone with a very good sense of humor.


That’s savage !


----------



## 880

If I accumulate too many boxes (H boxes, chanel whatever) I feel like an irresponsible consumer.
if I just have a well curated selection of bags, scarves, ready to wear, whatever, and I give or loan stuff to my mom, aunts or cousins, or if I buy preloved,  I feel like I’m not contributing to landfill. .  Plus I can delude myself that I have not actually bought much because, see, there is no evidence. . .Also, while I bonus the building staff well on holiday season (and I did bonus extra mid year due to covid and increased boxes, deliveries, garbage, not to mention risk), I don’t want branded names in recycling either. However, SAs seem to be alarmed if I say I don’t want tissue, ribbon, a shoe or bag box or a shopping bag. They start to offer, I can put the box in a no name shopping bag Or why don’t I just wrap it in tissue bc i don’t want it to get knocked up in the box. . . I feel like saying to them, it’s better for you if the customer doesn’t take the box bc then no chance of returns (but I don’t return much of anything anyway) That’s my multi tiered rationale for no packaging and I’m sticking to it


----------



## SnowBlossom

I’ll play! 

I love my Evelyn (it’s the perfect everyday bag!) and I always wear it “backwards” so my cellphone is against my body in the pocket and safer from theft. The idea that there’s a “right“ way to wear a handbag is a step too far towards obsessive and pointlessly snobby for me.

If I ever buy a Birkin or a Kelly (no need / desire right now), I’ll buy pre-owned. I don’t have any patience at all for the game played by the boutiques and I’d rather have a selection and choose what I want rather than compromise on what some sales associate deigns to offer me.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

so_sofya1985 said:


> One more one more!!!! Hate hate hate what Olsen twins do with their bags! The condition of whatever kellies or Constance they carry is atrocious.... I just want to baby the bags and clean them when i see those pics..


My unpopular opinion is I actually quite like the grungy way the Olsens wear their bags...I have a suspicion they probably didn't buy them new to begin with and therefore they just wear them in a careless throw them around way.
I will add however that I think you have to be as famous and wealthy as the Olsens to get away with wearing such a beat up bag.
If it were me I'd probably have people look at me askance and think I couldn't afford to get a new handbag!


----------



## 880

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My unpopular opinion is I actually quite like the grungy way the Olsens wear their bags...I have a suspicion they probably didn't buy them new to begin with and therefore they just wear them in a careless throw them around way.
> I will add however that I think you have to be as famous and wealthy as the Olsens to get away with wearing such a beat up bag.
> If it were me I'd probably have people look at me askance and think I couldn't afford to get a new handbag!


I wish I could find it, but I could have sworn around 2008, Hermes print inserts for scarves featured a model with a beat up kelly, handle ripped off, with a scarf tied as a shoulder strap. . . (it was not a kelly Dans)


----------



## loh

Four Tails said:


> Same here. I actually sold a bunch of boxes on eBay a long time ago. I couldn't believe people paid so much money for these things!



Wow, I never knew that. Maybe I'll have to try that too.  



880 said:


> Plus I can delude myself that I have not actually bought much because, see, there is no evidence. ...  That’s my multi tiered rationale for no packaging and I’m sticking to it



Ha ha, love this!!  Sounds like my kind of logic!!


----------



## nymeria

Heads up- people buy the boxes, ribbon etc ( and pay lots for them) to then put a fake bag/scarf/calvi/etc. in it to "establish" its authenticity.
( If I don't want it- I let my cats rip them to shreds and have a ball doing it!)


----------



## Four Tails

nymeria said:


> Heads up- people buy the boxes, ribbon etc ( and pay lots for them) to then put a fake bag/scarf/calvi/etc. in it to "establish" its authenticity.
> ( If I don't want it- I let my cats rip them to shreds and have a ball doing it!)


This is totally true.

I was naive and young when I sold those boxes. The idea of counterfeiters buying my orange boxes didn’t even occur to me because I was so blissfully ignorant of the depth of the counterfeit market. Even knowing the potential payday I have taking up space in storage, I wouldn’t do it now. I’d still like to believe some people are buying them for the items they get at H sales or on preloved sites, but I know that’s not really how the world works.


----------



## loh

nymeria said:


> Heads up- people buy the boxes, ribbon etc ( and pay lots for them) to then put a fake bag/scarf/calvi/etc. in it to "establish" its authenticity.
> ( If I don't want it- I let my cats rip them to shreds and have a ball doing it!)





Four Tails said:


> This is totally true.
> 
> I was naive and young when I sold those boxes. The idea of counterfeiters buying my orange boxes didn’t even occur to me because I was so blissfully ignorant of the depth of the counterfeit market. Even knowing the potential payday I have taking up space in storage, I wouldn’t do it now. I’d still like to believe some people are buying them for the items they get at H sales or on preloved sites, but I know that’s not really how the world works.



Oh wow, thanks for pointing this out to me.  I never realized this either. Boy, do I not know how that world works, and I would never want to be an enabler of that market. 

So instead, maybe I'll make a huge kitty condo from all of my orange boxes.  I'm sure my furbabies would get a kick out of that.  

And to keep my post on point to this thread, I guess my unpopular opinion is that I have held onto, I think, just about every box.  Don't ask why.  I'm like that with a lot of my shoe boxes too from other lines.


----------



## lara0112

love the Bolide but do not like the 'front' with the oval piece - so I wear it the other way round


----------



## LVinCali

Four Tails said:


> This is totally true.
> 
> I was naive and young when I sold those boxes. The idea of counterfeiters buying my orange boxes didn’t even occur to me because I was so blissfully ignorant of the depth of the counterfeit market. Even knowing the potential payday I have taking up space in storage, I wouldn’t do it now. I’d still like to believe some people are buying them for the items they get at H sales or on preloved sites, but I know that’s not really how the world works.



When home buying, I have seen empty boxes used by real estate agents in staging to give a feeling of luxury.  Kinda silly, but maybe some of your boxes went there instead of being used for completely nefarious uses.


----------



## Hat Trick

loh said:


> So instead, maybe I'll make a huge kitty condo from all of my orange boxes.  I'm sure my furbabies would get a kick out of that.



I have recently thought about doing the same thing! Finally, I will have a use for some of those orange boxes!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## lifeactually

My unpopular Hermes opinion:
1) Whenever I see a Kelly bag flap left opened when it is being carried, inside me, I go..whyyyy?
 I have a compulsion to close up the flap for them. It's not a Fendi peekaboo bag. I cannot appreciate the beauty of a Kelly bag flap deliberately left opened.

2) I am not a fan of a "decorated" bag. Bag charms...twillys..chains..locks..
Especially so for heavily decorated bag, with multiple charms and topped up with twilly.
I think a bag looks best when left "naked"


----------



## loh

Hat Trick said:


> I have recently thought about doing the same thing! Finally, I will have a use for some of those orange boxes!




Lol.  If you do, please post a picture!  I would love to see it, and maybe I'll get some inspiration!


----------



## nymeria

loh said:


> Lol.  If you do, please post a picture!  I would love to see it, and maybe I'll get some inspiration!


Me too!- much better than shreds of white tissue and mangled boxes scattered all over my house!


----------



## Classy Collector

LVinCali said:


> When home buying, I have seen empty boxes used by real estate agents in staging to give a feeling of luxury.  Kinda silly, but maybe some of your boxes went there instead of being used for completely nefarious uses.



Haha I’ve also seen that trend in my city. They use Chanel shopping bags, Hermes shopping bags, etc. for staging too. We would hope boxes end up for that use, but I rather not contribute to counterfeit packaging.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Not a fan of the Vibrato Kelly, Birkin, Plume or Herbag


----------



## 880

When I first started on TPF, I thought bags were only an accompaniment to RTW.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I think the Olsen twins are just being irreverent and laughing about the whole expensive luxury handbag thing.  Maybe the bags were discarded (as they should be) and someone else fished them out of a dumpster.  

As far as Hermes showing a beat up Kelly in a catalogue   , maybe they’re trying to make a point about how the Kelly “stands the test of time”.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

lara0112 said:


> love the Bolide but do not like the 'front' with the oval piece - so I wear it the other way round


Oh yes...SAME!!!! I just dont see the point in that oval piece unless its to put initials on-it just cheapens the purity of the design to my eyes.


----------



## bagnut1

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Oh yes...SAME!!!! I just dont see the point in that oval piece unless its to put initials on-it just cheapens the purity of the design to my eyes.


+1 (in addition to the proportions vs. the 31 that’s why I prefer the 1923).


----------



## 880

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I think the Olsen twins are just being irreverent and laughing about the whole expensive luxury handbag thing.  Maybe the bags were discarded (as they should be) and someone else fished them out of a dumpster.
> 
> As far as Hermes showing a beat up Kelly in a catalogue   , maybe they’re trying to make a point about how the Kelly “stands the test of time”.


Hi HNN! I was reading old threads and thinking H was perhaps influenced by MargieB’s train wreck thread At the time. the catalogue was SS09 or thereabouts


----------



## lifeactually

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Oh yes...SAME!!!! I just dont see the point in that oval piece unless its to put initials on-it just cheapens the purity of the design to my eyes.


MY goodness...I used to think the same way. You nailed it exactly!  
But oddly, after I had gotten a vintage mini bolide which doesn't come with the oval leather plate, I didn't like it. I found that something seems to be amiss from the design. It looks odd without it. 

I now feel that the oval leather plate is an iconic design of the bolide. 
Its funny how I went from one end of the spectrum to the other end! That being said, I totally get what you mean.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

880 said:


> Hi HNN! I was reading old threads and thinking H was perhaps influenced by MargieB’s train wreck thread At the time. the catalogue was SS09 or thereabouts



I know I have the catalogue with the picture around somewhere.  I’ll try to find it.


----------



## 880

lifeactually said:


> MY goodness...I used to think the same way. You nailed it exactly!
> But oddly, after I had gotten a vintage mini bolide which doesn't come with the oval leather plate, I didn't like it. I found that something seems to be amiss from the design. It looks odd without it.


Yes, exactly, the mini is adorable but misses something. . but, then again, if it had a teensy oval, it would be too precious?

thand you, Hermes Nutty Nut! Those were very fun days and great memories


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

880 said:


> Yes, exactly, the mini is adorable but misses something. . but, then again, if it had a teensy oval, it would be too precious?
> 
> thand you, Hermes Nutty Nut! Those were very fun days and great memories


----------



## lara0112

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Oh yes...SAME!!!! I just dont see the point in that oval piece unless its to put initials on-it just cheapens the purity of the design to my eyes.


it certainly makes it look 'old-school' and I honestly think I would like it better without but hey it is an iconic part of the design



bagnut1 said:


> +1 (in addition to the proportions vs. the 31 that’s why I prefer the 1923).



yes, I am getting that in the mini version - but I am think the proportions are bit different to Bolide 31 in the larger size



lifeactually said:


> MY goodness...I used to think the same way. You nailed it exactly!
> But oddly, after I had gotten a vintage mini bolide which doesn't come with the oval leather plate, I didn't like it. I found that something seems to be amiss from the design. It looks odd without it.
> 
> I now feel that the oval leather plate is an iconic design of the bolide.
> Its funny how I went from one end of the spectrum to the other end! That being said, I totally get what you mean.



yes, it is iconic - agreed. I have two Bolide,31 and 35, perhaps one day I will move them around . Having said that it is not immediately obivous what is the back or the front (sort of like the Evelyne)


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## tonkamama

so_sofya1985 said:


> Okkk





MAGJES said:


> I’ve enjoyed reading the opinions in this thread. I’m disappointed that a few felt they have to follow up their opinion with an insult though.
> For example......someone stated they disliked bag charms - which is valid - This is what the thread is for - but then they went on to say they people that use bag charms need to rethink their life.  #toofar



Same thing with some thinks they should criticize or challenge others personal “unpopular“ options which this thread is asking for....


----------



## MAGJES

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My unpopular H opinion is (I'm sorry other forum members because I know I'm in the minority here)...deep breath....Here goes
> I Cant stand Twillies and charms on Hermes bags-Phew I've said it!
> Though I know the twillies are practical and they do protect the handles I just find them fussy
> and I feel the charms although far from cheap and beautifully made just detract from the beauty of the leather and the *purity of the design.*
> To me they just smack of the brand finding another very lucrative revenue stream from offcuts (like petit H) I know that as a Business Hermes is wise to find other more accessible items to sell to the public and I applaud the zero (or minimal waste) innovation of these products however its not my 'thing'
> You never know-One day I may change my mind and I'll end up with heavily accessorised bags that I'll be posting on the forum but for now..Pass.





maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Oh yes...SAME!!!! I just dont see the point in that oval piece unless its to put initials on-it just cheapens *the purity of the design *to my eyes.


I've always wondered what "purity" means regarding the design....would you mind clarifying?   Thanks!


----------



## 880

Gigllee said:


> I feel you on the wallets. Lol gah Lee... how does a wallet cos half a Birkin?


Pls no one flame me, but the birkin is basically a tote bag. IMO, there may be more workmanship in the wallet  (or at least that’s how I justified my latest purchase 

i think it’s nice to see divergent opinions, but after all they’re just bags  

also, I like ostrich bags in colors dark or saturated enough not to evoke skin eruptions, but light enough to see some of the detail (I don’t have an H ostrich B yet, but ostrich I used to have in other bags was light and pretty hardy.


----------



## serene

And the kelly classic goes as clutch too  I bought mine for wallet and clutch use


----------



## LVinCali

880 said:


> Pls no one flame me, but the birkin is basically a tote bag. IMO, there may be more workmanship in the wallet  (or at least that’s how I justified my latest purchase
> 
> i think it’s nice to see divergent opinions, but after all they’re just bags
> 
> also, I like ostrich bags in colors dark or saturated enough not to evoke skin eruptions, but light enough to see some of the detail (I don’t have an H ostrich B yet, but ostrich I used to have in other bags was light and pretty hardy.



no flaming!  a lot of us love Birkin bc it IS a tote bag.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

MAGJES said:


> I've always wondered what "purity" means regarding the design....would you mind clarifying?   Thanks!


Hi Gosh I do re-use that phrase don't I? 
I guess what I mean is to my eyes the things I've mentioned just detract from clean lines of the design.
so for 'purity' read classic, simple, uncluttered and timeless.
Hope that clarifies !


----------



## yogayogi

I don't like friends judging mine (Herbag/Evie/Bolide) as beginner bag...
hey I'm buying a bag to suit my personal style not anything else


----------



## southernbelle43

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I think the Olsen twins are just being irreverent and laughing about the whole expensive luxury handbag thing.  Maybe the bags were discarded (as they should be) and someone else fished them out of a dumpster.
> 
> As far as Hermes showing a beat up Kelly in a catalogue   , maybe they’re trying to make a point about how the Kelly “stands the test of time”.





 Had to go look up the Olsens and their bags. I found this and it is hilarious. Especially since there  are people who go batty because there is a thread or tiny pinpoint mark on their bags.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 4794777
> 
> Had to go look up the Olsens and their bags. I found this and it is hilarious. Especially since there  are people who go batty because there is a thread or tiny pinpoint mark on their bags.



WOW!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

double post


----------



## bagnut1

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 4794777
> 
> Had to go look up the Olsens and their bags. I found this and it is hilarious. Especially since there  are people who go batty because there is a thread or tiny pinpoint mark on their bags.


OMG someone said maybe they pulled it out of the trash - certainly looks like it!


----------



## HeartHermes

yogayogi said:


> I don't like friends judging mine (Herbag/Evie/Bolide) as beginner bag...
> hey I'm buying a bag to suit my personal style not anything else


I don't like that phrase, "beginner bag" either. Sometimes that's really the bag a person wants, not just the "first" one they could afford.


----------



## keodi

MAGJES said:


> My H opinion:
> *I do not care for RGHW
> **I find Oran Sandals uncomfortable but love the look.*
> 
> I found the Evie discussion very interesting!  I throw mine on either way and go.
> 
> I’ve enjoyed reading the opinions in this thread. I’m disappointed that a few felt they have to follow up their opinion with an insult though.
> For example......someone stated they disliked bag charms - which is valid - This is what the thread is for - but then they went on to say they people that use bag charms need to rethink their life.  #toofar


I agree, the Oran sandals were so uncomfortable for me! I sold mine off, but i admire them on others though!


----------



## loves

I don’t like canvas straps and H’s strap offerings, canvas and leather, are so uninteresting.

Don’t like the Jige and Verrou.

H Lipstick is 100% overrated.

Only perfumes I like are Terre d’hermes and Kelly Caleche but that’s because I dislike 99.5% of Jean Claude Ellena’s creations.

Any bag inserts ... just no. I don’t like feeling cheap polyester or whatever synthetic material it is made of instead of luxurious leather lining. Luxury is tactile.

I don’t care how the Evelyn is worn by others. I wore mine h in because I like the snap button on the outside for easy access.

My two cents on bag charms. I like them, not just H ones but any bag charm. Gives me a glimpse of how they are feeling that day. If it is a cartoon character it probably evokes childhood memories. Or maybe the kids in their lives like it and they carry it to make some little kid happy. I used to hang my favourite things on my grandma ( body or bag ) because I loved her and wanted to share.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

yogayogi said:


> I don't like friends judging mine (Herbag/Evie/Bolide) as beginner bag...
> hey I'm buying a bag to suit my personal style not anything else





HeartHermes said:


> I don't like that phrase, "beginner bag" either. Sometimes that's really the bag a person wants, not just the "first" one they could afford.



I hate the term “entry level”.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## gracecska

yogayogi said:


> I don't like friends judging mine (Herbag/Evie/Bolide) as beginner bag...
> hey I'm buying a bag to suit my personal style not anything else


In what world are any of these bags "beginner-level?"
A 31cm Bolide costs $9K USD with tax.


----------



## bagnut1

gracecska said:


> In what world are any of these bags "beginner-level?"
> A 31cm Bolide costs $9K USD with tax.


Was thinking the same thing.  The other two models are less but still _steep_ compared to most other designer brand bags.  

Agree with @yogayogi that personal taste is the thing.


----------



## 880

not a fan of limiting your H bags to H spa.

as late as 2008, official  H refurbishment was very different than today. In my personal past experience, H spa did accept vintage 28 BBK And I believe my first 32 Natural Barenia HAC for spa after Docride worked on them. .  . But from many posts here, that is no longer the case. Personally, I think H just doesn’t want to be aggravated by reseller bags people buy that are hideously re dyed and problematic.

I have said in other threads that I vastly prefer Docride spa; she knows all my bags and specializes in heritage leather; she has weatherproofed; color corrected sun damage (and other accidents, including ink) on my birkins, victorias, evelyn and kelly. (I don’t use uncapped pens, but my mom borrows my bag and does). And, docride will do her utmost to clean up the interior.  I’ve also engaged Docride for private consultations and odor removal, and she has been a voice of sanity and arbiter of taste; from everything from would this purchase be redundant in function with my current collection. . .  to, did H make a kelly wallet in box leather, to do you think DH will wear this as a man bag. IMO, if you want to fantasize about what can be done to your bag or it’s hw, just ask. She can also lengthen an Evelyne strap or at least help you find a viable alternative without waiting for months. And, she will always accept for spa.

She can also create works of art in custom colors and finishes on hw. Before H did any metallic, from years ago, my “starter birkin“ which is still around today to carry wine bottles and everything: a distressed metallic smoky charcoal grey clemence 32HAC (even in H boutique SAs would mistake it for a birkin) that she embellished with engraved decorative hardware scrolls and my Docride spa-Ed vintage crocodile chaine d’ancre bag (my mom borrowed too many times and ruined the handle, so I paired it with an Evelyne strap). I’ve already posted my pair of B30s, Barenia And swift, with brushed hardware, but here they are again.


----------



## 880

loves said:


> I dislike 99.5% of Jean Claude Ellena’s creations.


Totally agree! I like older H fragrance Orange Vert, Equipage (I liked wearing men’s fragrance) and I’ve always wanted to try Bel Ami Whihc I think was Hermes


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> Totally agree! I like older H fragrance Orange Vert, Equipage (I liked wearing men’s fragrance) and I’ve always wanted to try Bel Ami Whihc I think was Hermes


Gosh! Blast from the past..I always wore Orange Vert in the early 90's! I think they also did a body lotion (or deodorant maybe?) I LOVED that fragrance..the thought of it brings back memories of my younger days! 
And as an aside-I really adore what Docride has done with your bags-perfection!
I watched her videos the other day on youtube-she has such a nice energy! I warmed to her instantly


----------



## Lejic

bagnut1 said:


> Was thinking the same thing.  The other two models are less but still _steep_ compared to most other designer brand bags.
> 
> Agree with @yogayogi that personal taste is the thing.


A lot of people think only B/K/C (or even B/K) "matter"...


On the subject of unpopular Hermes opinions:

Positive: I think the Hermes tableware like need to be separated from other homeware when discussing Hermes quality and what you get vs the price. Considering the prices of their other goods like RTW and the mark-up on THOSE, they're reasonable. Sure 345 for a tea cup sounds crazy for non-luxury, but for luxury kitchenware, that actually isn't "Hermes crazy". NOT that I'm encouraging them to increase the prices, please don't, Hermes!

Negative: Attitude re: "cheap"/"beginner" pieces. I was told at a Hermes store I don't usually frequent, when I asked about getting another Ulysse, that they don't get much stock of the smaller items anymore. They don't order them, they're pushing all that to online sales. Made it sound like a Hermes-wide thing (after all they as a branch don't have their own online presence), but I suspect it might be their store specifically that doesn't want "riff raff" spend. I'm an SLG and shoe person, what can I say, and I don't want more than 10 bags at a time, whereas I'm happy to own a rainbow of SLGs (and tea cups ssshhh). Made me decide I shouldn't shop there anymore, despite going to that city pretty often. I don't get why they'd rather I buy a GP or whatever than buy 5 calvi to hand out as gifts when visiting my family, or whatever. I get "non-leather" push, to a degree, but I don't get the "nothing less than $500" part.


----------



## Etriers

My unpopular opinion is that I like that Hermes is extremely high quality, extremely expensive, mysterious, stubborn, exclusive, and confidently quirky and that production is kept to a level significantly less than demand.  My other unpopular opinion is that while I believe H should always be polite, organized, unhurried and dignified, I don’t think H is under any obligation to supply bags on demand to everyone who wants one just because they have the money.  I don’t think they need to offer entry level products (whatever those are?) or appeal to the young or trendy.  I find it refreshing and hopeful that some people can’t stand H for the very reasons I love it. I like that some H bags and some H products can be frustratingly difficult to get even for those with looks, fame money and power, and that most people probably have to wait (at least a moment or two ) for exactly what they want.


----------



## LVinCali

Etriers said:


> My unpopular opinion is that I like that Hermes is extremely high quality, extremely expensive, mysterious, stubborn, exclusive, and confidently quirky and that production is kept to a level significantly less than demand.  My other unpopular opinion is that while I believe H should always be polite, organized, unhurried and dignified, I don’t think H is under any obligation to supply bags on demand to everyone who wants one just because they have the money.  I don’t think they need to offer entry level products (whatever those are?) or appeal to the young or trendy.  I find it refreshing and hopeful that some people can’t stand H for the very reasons I love it. I like that some H bags and some H products can be frustratingly difficult to get even for those with looks, fame money and power, and that most people probably have to wait (at least a moment or two ) for exactly what they want.



The unfortunate result of this is that it mainly benefits resellers.


----------



## 880

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Gosh! Blast from the past..I always wore Orange Vert in the early 90's! I think they also did a body lotion (or deodorant maybe?) I LOVED that fragrance..the thought of it brings back memories of my younger days!
> And as an aside-I really adore what Docride has done with your bags-perfection!
> I watched her videos the other day on youtube-she has such a nice energy! I warmed to her instantly


Yes, exactly re Orange Vert! I still have a small thin bottle in my perfume collection, and it might be a nice summer fragrance to dab on! (I’m in air conditioning so much that summer fragrance has kind of lost its meaning)  Docride is so talented and ive very fortunate to have her work on my bags! Thank You!


----------



## 880

Lejic said:


> I get "non-leather" push, to a degree, but I don't get the "nothing less than $500" part.


this Makes me kind of sad. Bc it used to be that someone new to Hermes could start small in different categories to experiment and learn about the brand. 

im eager to step into the tableware and I like to mix and match pattern, so it’s good to know for that H prices are on the reasonable side of luxury expensive!


----------



## AnnaE

loh said:


> Oh wow, thanks for pointing this out to me.  I never realized this either. Boy, do I not know how that world works, and I would never want to be an enabler of that market.
> 
> So instead, maybe I'll make a huge kitty condo from all of my orange boxes.  I'm sure my furbabies would get a kick out of that.
> 
> And to keep my post on point to this thread, I guess my unpopular opinion is that I have held onto, I think, just about every box.  Don't ask why.  I'm like that with a lot of my shoe boxes too from other lines.



Any reseller activity can aid counterfeiters. I see people sell new-season scarves with labels for a markup — nothing prevents counterfeiters from imitating those labels that have been so conveniently posted for them. Similarly, I see vintage scarves being faked a lot — I assume the fakers bought them from resellers instead of sitting on them for several decades until the time is right to fake the design. But I have to imagine most people buy Hermes boxes to keep their pre-owned scarves instead of nefarious reasons.

I actually don’t keep the boxes other than for large bags. I specifically don’t take them from the Hermes boutique; I just take the item, no ribbon, no box. That way, I don’t have to worry about getting rid of them.


----------



## AnnaE

Lejic said:


> A lot of people think only B/K/C (or even B/K) "matter"...
> 
> 
> On the subject of unpopular Hermes opinions:
> 
> Positive: I think the Hermes tableware like need to be separated from other homeware when discussing Hermes quality and what you get vs the price. Considering the prices of their other goods like RTW and the mark-up on THOSE, they're reasonable. Sure 345 for a tea cup sounds crazy for non-luxury, but for luxury kitchenware, that actually isn't "Hermes crazy". NOT that I'm encouraging them to increase the prices, please don't, Hermes!
> 
> Negative: Attitude re: "cheap"/"beginner" pieces. I was told at a Hermes store I don't usually frequent, when I asked about getting another Ulysse, that they don't get much stock of the smaller items anymore. They don't order them, they're pushing all that to online sales. Made it sound like a Hermes-wide thing (after all they as a branch don't have their own online presence), but I suspect it might be their store specifically that doesn't want "riff raff" spend. I'm an SLG and shoe person, what can I say, and I don't want more than 10 bags at a time, whereas I'm happy to own a rainbow of SLGs (and tea cups ssshhh). Made me decide I shouldn't shop there anymore, despite going to that city pretty often. I don't get why they'd rather I buy a GP or whatever than buy 5 calvi to hand out as gifts when visiting my family, or whatever. I get "non-leather" push, to a degree, but I don't get the "nothing less than $500" part.



With the Ulysse, I think it’s just a declining product category. Not many people use them. I am sure I will get a lot of comments saying that people do use them, and I do as well, but most people prefer some other (read: digital) note taking format. So if items like that are taking valuable space, a boutique would rather replace them with something that sells.

I still see a lot of regular SLG everywhere (at least I did before covid). Are people finding that Bastias, Calvias and such are disappearing? Hasn’t been my experience.


----------



## HeartHermes

loves said:


> I don’t like canvas straps and H’s strap offerings, canvas and leather, are so uninteresting.
> 
> Don’t like the Jige and Verrou.
> 
> H Lipstick is 100% overrated.
> 
> Only perfumes I like are Terre d’hermes and Kelly Caleche but that’s because I dislike 99.5% of Jean Claude Ellena’s creations.
> 
> Any bag inserts ... just no. I don’t like feeling cheap polyester or whatever synthetic material it is made of instead of luxurious leather lining. Luxury is tactile.
> 
> I don’t care how the Evelyn is worn by others. I wore mine h in because I like the snap button on the outside for easy access.
> 
> My two cents on bag charms. I like them, not just H ones but any bag charm. Gives me a glimpse of how they are feeling that day. If it is a cartoon character it probably evokes childhood memories. Or maybe the kids in their lives like it and they carry it to make some little kid happy. I used to hang my favourite things on my grandma ( body or bag ) because I loved her and wanted to share.



So true! My daughter-in-law wears a Coach Dinosaur bag charm on her bag for her two sons (ages 4 and 6) who are dinosaur obsessed and they love it.


----------



## Lejic

880 said:


> this Makes me kind of sad. Bc it used to be that someone new to Hermes could start small in different categories to experiment and learn about the brand.
> 
> im eager to step into the tableware and I like to mix and match pattern, so it’s good to know for that H prices are on the reasonable side of luxury expensive!



Like I said, Im pretty sure it was just that store. She said “small items” so I took that to mean “cheap” but who knows.

For the tableware; definitely go for it, I’m v happy at least!



AnnaE said:


> With the Ulysse, I think it’s just a declining product category. Not many people use them. I am sure I will get a lot of comments saying that people do use them, and I do as well, but most people prefer some other (read: digital) note taking format. So if items like that are taking valuable space, a boutique would rather replace them with something that sells.
> 
> I still see a lot of regular SLG everywhere (at least I did before covid). Are people finding that Bastias, Calvias and such are disappearing? Hasn’t been my experience.



I definitely do believe that Ulysse might be declining for the digital reason, you’re right about that. It was the fact that she said “small items”, and later couldn’t supply much of some others either. I asked about: apple watch band, calvis (they had few choices), and carre lanyard by name. I stopped asking then because they were offering just bags (GP, big Lindy & Aline).

When we were talking about colors I pulled up some blue/greens I like on my phone (I said “anything but belts I’ll buy including scarves”), one picture of many had a Kelly in it and the SA said “oh, you’re looking for a Kelly?” in an excited tone. I don’t necessarily think she would’ve looked for a Kelly for me, but that’s the first time she sounded like “oh ok finally she’s looking for burgers at a McDonald’s” vs before I felt like I was asking for vegan choices at a Brazilian bbq - possible, but weird.


----------



## september1985

bagnut1 said:


> Totally agree.  This used to happen at Barney's all the time.  (I do miss Barneys but not the bizarro customer service culture there.)
> 
> Also the flip side - when SAs of other brands don't know H at all and assume that you need educating about bags.  A Fendi SA at Saks was completely oblivious to my giant red K and proceeded to condescendingly school me about the Peekaboo, even after I told her I am very familiar with the brand.  Big turnoff.


ugh terrible customer service. I’d run away


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Etriers said:


> My unpopular opinion is that I like that Hermes is extremely high quality, extremely expensive, mysterious, stubborn, exclusive, and confidently quirky and that production is kept to a level significantly less than demand.  My other unpopular opinion is that while I believe H should always be polite, organized, unhurried and dignified, I don’t think H is under any obligation to supply bags on demand to everyone who wants one just because they have the money.  I don’t think they need to offer entry level products (whatever those are?) or appeal to the young or trendy.  I find it refreshing and hopeful that some people can’t stand H for the very reasons I love it. I like that some H bags and some H products can be frustratingly difficult to get even for those with looks, fame money and power, and that most people probably have to wait (at least a moment or two ) for exactly what they want.


Spot on


----------



## september1985

so_sofya1985 said:


> One more one more!!!! Hate hate hate what Olsen twins do with their bags! The condition of whatever kellies or Constance they carry is atrocious.... I just want to baby the bags and clean them when i see those pics..


I had to google pics on this as I had no idea. Looks like they keep their bags in a pile under direct sunlight lol.


----------



## september1985

nymeria said:


> Heads up- people buy the boxes, ribbon etc ( and pay lots for them) to then put a fake bag/scarf/calvi/etc. in it to "establish" its authenticity.
> ( If I don't want it- I let my cats rip them to shreds and have a ball doing it!)


lol I’m sure your cats love it when you get a new bag. everyone wins!


----------



## so_sofya1985

label.hoe said:


> I had to google pics on this as I had no idea. Looks like they keep their bags in a pile under direct sunlight lol.


Girl I don’t know, I know that I have some kellies that are over 10 years old and I wear them a lot and they are nowhere near that condition! So clearly, it’s a “fashion” statement of some sort... fml


----------



## Etriers

LVinCali said:


> The unfortunate result of this is that it mainly benefits resellers.



Another opportunity for another one of my unpopular Hermes opinions.   I think the primary beneficiary of H’s high quality and controlled production is me, and other core customers.  I shop at Hermes across the brand and intend to be a customer for a lifetime, I am patient about getting quota bags, and I have developed a respectful long-term professional relationship with an Associate/Boutique.  My H products are always beautiful, unique and high quality and I can count on H for service should I need it, which is something few companies offer.  I enjoy shopping at H—the fun, the beauty and the luxury, and I know my bags will look as good 10 years from now as they do today.  Sadly, they’ll probably look better than I will .

I have no major issue with resellers legally flipping authentic new or used bags, and it’s good to know that H will always service their authentic products no matter where they come from because that means my products will also retain their value should I ever want to sell them.  Incidentally, I will no longer buy from certain jewelry brands who refuse to recognize their own products without an original receipt/certificate of authenticity.  That nonsense may discourage resellers but to what end?  An expensive piece of jewelry then becomes a risky investment because if the papers ever separate from the piece, my heirs would have a much devalued item.  That situation benefits the jeweler but not their customers who buy these pieces with the faith that the jeweler ought to be able to recognize and accept their own work for the life of the piece, with or without papers.  That H tries not to sell to resellers, but doesn’t get mired in all of that is (in my unpopular opinion) to their credit because it makes their relationship stronger with me, their customer.  I like that wherever my bags may roam, they can always go “home” to the mothership again.


----------



## LVinCali

Etriers said:


> Another opportunity for another one of my unpopular Hermes opinions.   I think the primary beneficiary of H’s high quality and controlled production is me, and other core customers.  I shop at Hermes across the brand and intend to be a customer for a lifetime, I am patient about getting quota bags, and I have developed a respectful long-term professional relationship with an Associate/Boutique.  My H products are always beautiful, unique and high quality and I can count on H for service should I need it, which is something few companies offer.  I enjoy shopping at H—the fun, the beauty and the luxury, and I know my bags will look as good 10 years from now as they do today.  Sadly, they’ll probably look better than I will .
> 
> I have no major issue with resellers legally flipping authentic new or used bags, and it’s good to know that H will always service their authentic products no matter where they come from because that means my products will also retain their value should I ever want to sell them.  Incidentally, I will no longer buy from certain jewelry brands who refuse to recognize their own products without an original receipt/certificate of authenticity.  That nonsense may discourage resellers but to what end?  An expensive piece of jewelry then becomes a risky investment because if the papers ever separate from the piece, my heirs would have a much devalued item.  That situation benefits the jeweler but not their customers who buy these pieces with the faith that the jeweler ought to be able to recognize and accept their own work for the life of the piece, with or without papers.  That H tries not to sell to resellers, but doesn’t get mired in all of that is (in my unpopular opinion) to their credit because it makes their relationship stronger with me, their customer.  I like that wherever my bags may roam, they can always go “home” to the mothership again.





Etriers said:


> My unpopular opinion is that I like that Hermes is extremely high quality, extremely expensive, mysterious, stubborn, exclusive, and confidently quirky and that production is kept to a level significantly less than demand.  My other unpopular opinion is that while I believe H should always be polite, organized, unhurried and dignified, I don’t think H is under any obligation to supply bags on demand to everyone who wants one just because they have the money.  I don’t think they need to offer entry level products (whatever those are?) or appeal to the young or trendy.  I find it refreshing and hopeful that some people can’t stand H for the very reasons I love it. I like that some H bags and some H products can be frustratingly difficult to get even for those with looks, fame money and power, and that most people probably have to wait (at least a moment or two ) for exactly what they want.



It‘s all about unpopular options here!  And I don’t disagree with what you were/are saying...  Yes, their service is spectacular with or without receipt, no doubt.  More along the lines of I just get sad when supply is kept artificially low and true lovers of Hermès can lose out to resellers who make a full time job of gaming the system.  Hermès doesn’t like fakes, but high reseller prices help the Hermès bottom line so there are mixed incentives all over the place.

I just want to go in the store and buy nice things.


----------



## Christina48576

My unpopular opinion is that everyone who is offered an SO should have to attend a lecture on color theory first  I've seen some crazy combos!


----------



## classybags4ever

Etriers said:


> Another opportunity for another one of my unpopular Hermes opinions.   I think the primary beneficiary of H’s high quality and controlled production is me, and other core customers. I shop at Hermes across the brand and intend to be a customer for a lifetime, I am patient about getting quota bags, and I have developed a respectful long-term professional relationship with an Associate/Boutique. My H products are always beautiful, unique and high quality and I can count on H for service should I need it, which is something few companies offer. I enjoy shopping at H—the fun, the beauty and the luxury, and I know my bags will look as good 10 years from now as they do today. Sadly, they’ll probably look better than I will .
> 
> I have no major issue with resellers legally flipping authentic new or used bags, and it’s good to know that H will always service their authentic products no matter where they come from because that means my products will also retain their value should I ever want to sell them.  Incidentally, I will no longer buy from certain jewelry brands who refuse to recognize their own products without an original receipt/certificate of authenticity.  That nonsense may discourage resellers but to what end?  An expensive piece of jewelry then becomes a risky investment because if the papers ever separate from the piece, my heirs would have a much devalued item.  That situation benefits the jeweler but not their customers who buy these pieces with the faith that the jeweler ought to be able to recognize and accept their own work for the life of the piece, with or without papers.  That H tries not to sell to resellers, but doesn’t get mired in all of that is (in my unpopular opinion) to their credit because it makes their relationship stronger with me, their customer.  I like that wherever my bags may roam, they can always go “home” to the mothership again.



I have pretty much the opposite opinions on most of your points. 

I am against resellers and will never buy from one. I buy my H bags to last forever and past down in my family. I will never sell them. If I tire of them, I will keep it as a collector's piece or I will give it to a family member. I have made photocopies of all receipts (because the originals can fade) and keep them in a safe spot with the originals.  I hope Hermes institutes a rule that says the original needs to be purchased from a Hermes boutique ONLY by the owner. And you know what with technology they don't need to require receipts for that anyways. They should just be able to look up a person's last name (check id!) and see if they bought an item at one of their global boutiques. If not, no service. Hermes it seems is a bit behind with their database technology. I do see that this presents a conundrum though when we pass away and either gift or pass down our H items. Not sure how to solve that, but the reseller situation is out of control.  Something needs to change on that front somehow. They buy brand new bags and then sell them. I bet so many of their "core customers" are actually resellers. How else do brand new bags end up on all these reseller sites?!

I actually don't shop regularly at my home boutique, so I'm not one of their "core customers" as you called it. I don't have to be because I shop at Paris, and have gotten two Bs FSH. Once Covid is over, I will go back to shopping in Paris. No time or patience to play the game, plus I only want the B/Ks  , not their other knick knacks, and Paris is always a good idea (except right now of course, sadly).


----------



## gracecska

My unpopular opinion: the petit H line, albeit cute, is obscenely overpriced for what it is. The bag charms are just leather punch-outs on silk cord and are still around $300 or more. And I'm sure some of us can remember the paperweight. Everything is very whimsical and fun to look at, but too unfinished-looking to merit the price tag (imho).


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Etriers said:


> My unpopular opinion is that I like that Hermes is extremely high quality, extremely expensive, mysterious, stubborn, exclusive, and confidently quirky and that production is kept to a level significantly less than demand.  My other unpopular opinion is that while I believe H should always be polite, organized, unhurried and dignified, I don’t think H is under any obligation to supply bags on demand to everyone who wants one just because they have the money.  I don’t think they need to offer entry level products (whatever those are?) or appeal to the young or trendy.  I find it refreshing and hopeful that some people can’t stand H for the very reasons I love it. I like that some H bags and some H products can be frustratingly difficult to get even for those with looks, fame money and power, and that most people probably have to wait (at least a moment or two ) for exactly what they want.


  I agree with every word!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Etriers said:


> Another opportunity for another one of my unpopular Hermes opinions.   I think the primary beneficiary of H’s high quality and controlled production is me, and other core customers.  I shop at Hermes across the brand and intend to be a customer for a lifetime, I am patient about getting quota bags, and I have developed a respectful long-term professional relationship with an Associate/Boutique.  My H products are always beautiful, unique and high quality and I can count on H for service should I need it, which is something few companies offer.  I enjoy shopping at H—the fun, the beauty and the luxury, and I know my bags will look as good 10 years from now as they do today.  Sadly, they’ll probably look better than I will .
> 
> I have no major issue with resellers legally flipping authentic new or used bags, and it’s good to know that H will always service their authentic products no matter where they come from because that means my products will also retain their value should I ever want to sell them.  Incidentally, I will no longer buy from certain jewelry brands who refuse to recognize their own products without an original receipt/certificate of authenticity.  That nonsense may discourage resellers but to what end?  An expensive piece of jewelry then becomes a risky investment because if the papers ever separate from the piece, my heirs would have a much devalued item.  That situation benefits the jeweler but not their customers who buy these pieces with the faith that the jeweler ought to be able to recognize and accept their own work for the life of the piece, with or without papers.  That H tries not to sell to resellers, but doesn’t get mired in all of that is (in my unpopular opinion) to their credit because it makes their relationship stronger with me, their customer.  I like that wherever my bags may roam, they can always go “home” to the mothership again.


I must add here that there are two kinds of 'resellers' I work in retail so I know a little about this.
There are the resellers who buy new hard to get or designer items and re-sell them at a high mark-up.
Where I work we are not allowed to sell to that kind of re-seller (easy to spot-they usually buy several designer bags at a time-Dior,Chanel, LV also designer branded accessories ) and for the same reason LV and Chanel will not let us sell bags unless we give them the clients name and they then check their purchase history)
Then you have people who buy the must have bags for their own use and then sell them on via pre-loved sites to fund their next lot of purchases-I know a lady who buys her Chanel bags and carries them with liners in, treats them beautifully because she buys them knowing after a year she'll sell them on-often due to the annual price increases in luxury bags she doesn't lose much money by doing this...


classybags4ever said:


> I have pretty much the opposite opinions on most of your points.
> 
> I am against resellers and will never buy from one. I buy my H bags to last forever and past down in my family. I will never sell them. If I tire of them, I will keep it as a collector's piece or I will give it to a family member. I have made photocopies of all receipts (because the originals can fade) and keep them in a safe spot with the originals.  I hope Hermes institutes a rule that says the original needs to be purchased from a Hermes boutique ONLY by the owner. And you know what with technology they don't need to require receipts for that anyways. They should just be able to look up a person's last name (check id!) and see if they bought an item at one of their global boutiques. If not, no service. Hermes it seems is a bit behind with their database technology. I do see that this presents a conundrum though when we pass away and either gift or pass down our H items. Not sure how to solve that, but the reseller situation is out of control.  Something needs to change on that front somehow. They buy brand new bags and then sell them. I bet so many of their "core customers" are actually resellers. How else do brand new bags end up on all these reseller sites?!
> 
> I actually don't shop regularly at my home boutique, so I'm not one of their "core customers" as you called it. I don't have to be because I shop at Paris, and have gotten two Bs FSH. Once Covid is over, I will go back to shopping in Paris. No time or patience to play the game, plus I only want the B/Ks  , not their other knick knacks, and Paris is always a good idea (except right now of course, sadly).


I for one would be devastated if Hermes implemented a policy of only servicing bags returned to boutique with receipt by the original owner-I LOVE Hermes bags and have done for ever and have only just started (due to paying off our mortgage hurrah!!!)to be able to afford to buy pre-loved  H bags I will never be able to afford a new Hermes bag (I am a realist) aside from maybe a GP or Evie But I do intend to invest money I used to spend on new Celine bags into buying my true love-Hermes.
I feel I can buy on the pre-loved market within my budget safe in the knowledge that should my bag need a little beauty treatment I can pay for her to go to the Hermes Spa.
Also for people like me with specific spec's in mind for the bags I want Pre-loved is often the only option-I even spoke to my friendly SA about the chances of getting a Birkin in the leather I want in the kinds of colour I would want even if I had the profile and frankly it would be a less than slim chance.


----------



## acrowcounted

classybags4ever said:


> I have pretty much the opposite opinions on most of your points.
> 
> I am against resellers and will never buy from one. I buy my H bags to last forever and past down in my family. I will never sell them. If I tire of them, I will keep it as a collector's piece or I will give it to a family member. I have made photocopies of all receipts (because the originals can fade) and keep them in a safe spot with the originals.  I hope Hermes institutes a rule that says the original needs to be purchased from a Hermes boutique ONLY by the owner. And you know what with technology they don't need to require receipts for that anyways. They should just be able to look up a person's last name (check id!) and see if they bought an item at one of their global boutiques. If not, no service. Hermes it seems is a bit behind with their database technology. I do see that this presents a conundrum though when we pass away and either gift or pass down our H items. Not sure how to solve that, but the reseller situation is out of control.  Something needs to change on that front somehow. They buy brand new bags and then sell them. I bet so many of their "core customers" are actually resellers. How else do brand new bags end up on all these reseller sites?!
> 
> I actually don't shop regularly at my home boutique, so I'm not one of their "core customers" as you called it. I don't have to be because I shop at Paris, and have gotten two Bs FSH. Once Covid is over, I will go back to shopping in Paris. No time or patience to play the game, plus I only want the B/Ks  , not their other knick knacks, and Paris is always a good idea (except right now of course, sadly).


One way to help reduce resellers would actually be to do away with FSH’s sales model and institute worldwide the policy of only selling coveted items to long term clients with relationships, similar to how most US stores are. Profit margins on flipping B/K/C is greatly reduced when you account for the losses on all those “other Knick knacks”...


----------



## Etriers

classybags4ever said:


> ...I buy my H bags to last forever and past down in my family. I will never sell them. If I tire of them, I will keep it as a collector's piece or I will give it to a family member. I have made photocopies of all receipts (because the originals can fade) and keep them in a safe spot with the originals.  I hope Hermes institutes a rule that says the original needs to be purchased from a Hermes boutique ONLY by the owner. And you know what with technology they don't need to require receipts for that anyways. They should just be able to look up a person's last name (check id!) and see if they bought an item at one of their global boutiques. If not, no service.



Aren’t we lucky to both have such unpopular opinions!  

Currently, resellers or not, Hermes products maintain or gain value at a rate equivalent (arguably) to a reasonably good stock investment.  Owners know that they can sell their bags if they need or want to, just like they would a house or car or piece of art.  That adds to their value which I feel benefits me as an owner.

Additionally, because H recognizes and welcomes back its own products forever, collectors can find beautiful old bags on the market that are 50 years old or more (and even older equestrian goods) and enjoy a new life with them as Hermes craftsmen replace hardware or handles or linings and bring them back to life.  That makes H sustainable, which also benefits me.

If in your ideal world, H instituted the shortsighted rule that a product would only be serviced by H for the holder of the original receipt, there would be no point in leaving your bags to family members as they would inherit slowly degrading leather that, instead of gaining value as H bags currently do, would lose value every year.  Under your rule, as I understand your quote, if the name on the receipt is not the person holding the bag, there would be no service.   I suppose you could add an addendum to the rule and show up to the boutique with a death certificate/Marriage license/Will/Power of Attorney, etc., but doesn’t that seem a little convoluted just to keep people from re-selling authentic H bags purchased legally, that someone else is willing to pay for?  

I don’t know.  I only buy from the H boutique as well, but I think the option to sell my bag someday (though I probably never will) makes it more valuable than all the bags I used to own which were essentially worthless the moment I took them out of the store.


----------



## Etriers

acrowcounted said:


> One way to help reduce resellers would actually be to do away with FSH’s sales model and institute worldwide the policy of only selling coveted items to long term clients with relationships, similar to how most US stores are. Profit margins on flipping B/K/C is greatly reduced when you account for the losses on all those “other Knick knacks”...



Perfect solution.


----------



## classybags4ever

Etriers said:


> Perfect solution.


Interesting thought! Though I think some resellers also buy the additional stuff no? I don't think they all fly to FSH?


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## classybags4ever

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I must add here that there are two kinds of 'resellers' I work in retail so I know a little about this.
> There are the resellers who buy new hard to get or designer items and re-sell them at a high mark-up.
> Where I work we are not allowed to sell to that kind of re-seller (easy to spot-they usually buy several designer bags at a time-Dior,Chanel, LV also designer branded accessories ) and for the same reason LV and Chanel will not let us sell bags unless we give them the clients name and they then check their purchase history)
> Then you have people who buy the must have bags for their own use and then sell them on via pre-loved sites to fund their next lot of purchases-I know a lady who buys her Chanel bags and carries them with liners in, treats them beautifully because she buys them knowing after a year she'll sell them on-often due to the annual price increases in luxury bags she doesn't lose much money by doing this...
> 
> I for one would be devastated if Hermes implemented a policy of only servicing bags returned to boutique with receipt by the original owner-I LOVE Hermes bags and have done for ever and have only just started (due to paying off our mortgage hurrah!!!)to be able to afford to buy pre-loved  H bags I will never be able to afford a new Hermes bag (I am a realist) aside from maybe a GP or Evie But I do intend to invest money I used to spend on new Celine bags into buying my true love-Hermes.
> I feel I can buy on the pre-loved market within my budget safe in the knowledge that should my bag need a little beauty treatment I can pay for her to go to the Hermes Spa.
> Also for people like me with specific spec's in mind for the bags I want Pre-loved is often the only option-I even spoke to my friendly SA about the chances of getting a Birkin in the leather I want in the kinds of colour I would want even if I had the profile and frankly it would be a less than slim chance.



The resale prices of preloved are so high though right? Just a simple search on fashionfile shows above market prices for even used in not so great condition B/Ks.


----------



## bagnut1

acrowcounted said:


> One way to help reduce resellers would actually be to do away with FSH’s sales model and institute worldwide the policy of only selling coveted items to long term clients with relationships, similar to how most US stores are. Profit margins on flipping B/K/C is greatly reduced when you account for the losses on all those “other Knick knacks”...





Etriers said:


> Perfect solution.


I'm wondering how that would work, and how a new client would prove themselves "worthy" to buy anything, let alone a B/K/C (keeping in mind that there are plenty who don't want one of those).

The FSH model might appear somewhat more ********ic on its surface but my impression is that there is a significant "profiling" of clients to assess their enthusiasm and genuine-ness for the bag being requested, whatever it might be.


----------



## acrowcounted

bagnut1 said:


> I'm wondering how that would work, and how a new client would prove themselves "worthy" to buy anything, let alone a B/K/C (keeping in mind that there are plenty who don't want one of those).
> 
> The FSH model might appear somewhat more ********ic on its surface but my impression is that there is a significant "profiling" of clients to assess their enthusiasm and genuine-ness for the bag being requested, whatever it might be.


I don’t understand your question. This is how it works in most places, with FSH being the nearly lone exception. New clients are welcome to purchase 99% of the H catalogue, except for B/K/C and a handful of other coveted items (basically all the ones that have a high resale markup) and then established clients are offered the high demand items.


----------



## 880

Etriers said:


> certain jewelry brands who refuse to recognize their own products without an original receipt/certificate of authenticity.


this is terrible. I have stuff from my mom and grandmother, and I’ve never had a problem with service, but perhaps I’ve just been lucky. . .


----------



## 880

acrowcounted said:


> One way to help reduce resellers would actually be to do away with FSH’s sales model and institute worldwide the policy of only selling coveted items to long term clients with relationships, similar to how most US stores are. Profit margins on flipping B/K/C is greatly reduced when you account for the losses on all those “other Knick knacks”...


I thought every store operated by selling coveted items to long term clients? isn’t that part of the reason why one has a relationship with an SA in any luxury brand (aside from that SA knowing your taste and what you own already?


----------



## 880

classybags4ever said:


> The resale prices of preloved are so high though right? Just a simple search on fashionfile shows above market prices for even used in not so great condition B/Ks.


Depends on what is currently in vogue; for example when I started woth Kelly’s in 2008, everyone wanted 32s, so 28s were relatively inexpensive. Now the reverse is true. if you go to Japanese resellers, there is a wide range from top dollar at (I’m having a senior moment) ginza something and other sellers previously on rakuten (the ones that have prices in yen) to very moderately priced deals at Brand jfa and brandoff and many others on eBay.

separate point, but I don’t store my bags any special way and I don’t mind slouch. No custom pillows; I mean, my DH has trouble sleeping, and he doesn’t even have a custom pillow, JMO


----------



## Classy Collector

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 4794777
> 
> Had to go look up the Olsens and their bags. I found this and it is hilarious. Especially since there  are people who go batty because there is a thread or tiny pinpoint mark on their bags.


Omg...


----------



## Sofiko

Etriers said:


> My unpopular opinion is that I like that Hermes is extremely high quality, extremely expensive, mysterious, stubborn, exclusive, and confidently quirky and that production is kept to a level significantly less than demand.  My other unpopular opinion is that while I believe H should always be polite, organized, unhurried and dignified, I don’t think H is under any obligation to supply bags on demand to everyone who wants one just because they have the money.  I don’t think they need to offer entry level products (whatever those are?) or appeal to the young or trendy.  I find it refreshing and hopeful that some people can’t stand H for the very reasons I love it. I like that some H bags and some H products can be frustratingly difficult to get even for those with looks, fame money and power, and that most people probably have to wait (at least a moment or two ) for exactly what they want.


+1


----------



## Mariambagaholic

My unpopular opinion is that oran sandal charm is so tacky! it’s great as a collective piece but I can‘t imagine putting it on one of my bags...


----------



## Tonimichelle

Mariambagaholic said:


> My unpopular opinion is that oran sandal charm is so tacky! it’s great as a collective piece but I can‘t imagine putting it on one of my bags...


I quite like the Oran charm and the H bag charm. They’re cute but having bought charms before I’ve realised they’re not really me. That said, H list the bag charm as being a perfect replica of a H bag. So why is it in Feu not Orange H?!!


----------



## Mariambagaholic

Tonimichelle said:


> I quite like the Oran charm and the H bag charm. They’re cute but having bought charms before I’ve realised they’re not really me. That said, H list the bag charm as being a perfect replica of a H bag. So why is it in Feu not Orange H?!!



I don’t mind the orange charm but also I see it as a collective piece. yeah I wonder why they choosed feu


----------



## TC1

Hmmm.. Ok here goes
Oran sandals are hideous
Rodeo charms look ridiculous


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

classybags4ever said:


> The resale prices of preloved are so high though right? Just a simple search on fashionfile shows above market prices for even used in not so great condition B/Ks.


I agree that some are way above retail mainly because people cash in on the 'impossible to get' status of the quota bags.
I was chatting at length with my SA today and was saying how I had decided to start saving for a pre-loved Birkin and he said he would just put my specs down on the list for a new one if one came up-In the UK the bag that I would like would retail for approx £9000 
I think I could possibly buy a pretty good condition one for around £6500 and if it requires a spa treatment in the form of corners retouching (not new handles or hardware) I'd still make enough of a saving to purchase say a pre-loved Victoria which is another bag I really like.
Plus-personally speaking I would feel much more comfortable using a 2nd hand hag because I know with my Celine bags (all in box leather) the first scratches really bugged me!


----------



## papertiger

Christina48576 said:


> My unpopular opinion is that everyone who is offered an SO should have to attend a lecture on color theory first  I've seen some crazy combos!



Although some bags that _should_ work in theory look  in practice and vice versa. Nothing really prepares someone for seeing the full-scale 'reveal'.

I would also say one (wo)man's meat is another (wo)man's poison. I remember an H SA having to work _very_ hard to motivate herself to be glowing about a combo, distaste written between every line on her 'smiling' face, but the client looked at on her new treasure as though welcoming her first-born so I guess _vive la différence.  _That was the same day I turned down my PO BBK S 32 after a 30 month wait (because of stratification, not coz I didn't like it in practice).


----------



## papertiger

TC1 said:


> Hmmm.. Ok here goes
> Oran sandals are hideous
> *Rodeo charms look ridiculous*



I thought so too, but like little puppies, they're hard to resist when you see one in person.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## keodi

Etriers said:


> My unpopular opinion is that I like that Hermes is extremely high quality, extremely expensive, mysterious, stubborn, exclusive, and confidently quirky and that production is kept to a level significantly less than demand.  My other unpopular opinion is that while I believe H should always be polite, organized, unhurried and dignified, I don’t think H is under any obligation to supply bags on demand to everyone who wants one just because they have the money.  I don’t think they need to offer entry level products (whatever those are?) or appeal to the young or trendy.  I find it refreshing and hopeful that some people can’t stand H for the very reasons I love it. I like that some H bags and some H products can be frustratingly difficult to get even for those with looks, fame money and power, and that most people probably have to wait (at least a moment or two ) for exactly what they want.





Etriers said:


> Another opportunity for another one of my unpopular Hermes opinions.   I think the primary beneficiary of H’s high quality and controlled production is me, and other core customers.  I shop at Hermes across the brand and intend to be a customer for a lifetime, I am patient about getting quota bags, and I have developed a respectful long-term professional relationship with an Associate/Boutique.  My H products are always beautiful, unique and high quality and I can count on H for service should I need it, which is something few companies offer.  I enjoy shopping at H—the fun, the beauty and the luxury, and I know my bags will look as good 10 years from now as they do today.  Sadly, they’ll probably look better than I will .
> 
> I have no major issue with resellers legally flipping authentic new or used bags, and it’s good to know that H will always service their authentic products no matter where they come from because that means my products will also retain their value should I ever want to sell them.  Incidentally, I will no longer buy from certain jewelry brands who refuse to recognize their own products without an original receipt/certificate of authenticity.  That nonsense may discourage resellers but to what end?  An expensive piece of jewelry then becomes a risky investment because if the papers ever separate from the piece, my heirs would have a much devalued item.  That situation benefits the jeweler but not their customers who buy these pieces with the faith that the jeweler ought to be able to recognize and accept their own work for the life of the piece, with or without papers.  That H tries not to sell to resellers, but doesn’t get mired in all of that is (in my unpopular opinion) to their credit because it makes their relationship stronger with me, their customer.  I like that wherever my bags may roam, they can always go “home” to the mothership again.


I agree with all of your unpopular opinions


----------



## Les Tambours

Etriers, your opinions are popular with me! I'm OK with Hermes telling me I can't have what I want - it is character building


----------



## costa

I don’t like the fact that when you special order a birkin, you can’t choose as many things as in the past (ie. pockets, combinations, stitching) 
It kind of give me the idea that is just a “half” special order...


----------



## 880

loves said:


> I dislike 99.5% of Jean Claude Ellena’s creations.


I agreed with this, but woke up this am deciding to wear angeliques Sous le Pluie from FM bc it reminds me of gin and tonic. And, it’s Jean Claude Elena. Whoops!


----------



## 880

Lejic said:


> A said “oh, you’re looking for a Kelly?” in an excited tone. I don’t necessarily think she would’ve looked for a Kelly for me, but that’s the first time she sounded like “oh ok finally she’s looking for burgers at a McDonald’s” vs before I felt like I was asking for vegan choices at a Brazilian bbq - possible, but weird.


love this!  and I’m a total carnivore but I love the pao di quejo and farofa at Brazilian BBQ


----------



## 880

costa said:


> I don’t like the fact that when you special order a birkin, you can’t choose as many things as in the past (ie. pockets, combinations, stitching)
> It kind of give me the idea that is just a “half” special order...


It’s like the difference btwn Made to measure and full custom. I noticed your post, bc I wish they would bring back crinoline, leather single tonal color for birkins. But. On the other hand, sometimes I see some combos and I think privately to myself, that should not have happened. . .  Just realized I’m echoing the point made by Christina48576 above Re the need to make so customers go to color theory class!


----------



## costa

880 said:


> It’s like the difference btwn Made to measure and full custom. I noticed your post, bc I wish they would bring back crinoline, leather single tonal color for birkins. But. On the other hand, sometimes I see some combos and I think privately to myself, that should not have happened. . .


I agree! I would love to see crinoline again and more chèvre and barenia. I was lucky enough to get all that, but I really would like to buy more chèvre instead of Epsom (which is the leather that take out the color a part from chèvre imo)


----------



## 880

Etriers said:


> That H tries not to sell to resellers, but doesn’t get mired in all of that is (in my unpopular opinion) to their credit because it makes their relationship stronger with me, their customer.


Agree.  when DH and I were shopping for a particular Lange & Sohn watch the zeitwork, a friend suggested watch finder (I think) whihc is a reseller site owned by Richmont group. We ultimately decided to buy from Lange Boutique for a variety of reasons, including that he is interested in a few models that Lange tends to limit for the direct clients of the house, but also bc for this first Lange, we wanted a pristine watch.  I was also surprised that fashionphile is connected to Neiman Marcus, and I think I read an article that said, esp. during covid, resellers are the only rapidly growing sector of retail. For H, since my SA left, I buy both, but had she remained, I would have continued to purchase mainly from the boutique.


----------



## 880

TC1 said:


> Hmmm.. Ok here goes
> Oran sandals are hideous
> Rodeo charms look ridiculous


I feel as if I spend enough time on TPF, I will suddenly crave both. I did love dolls and dollhouses as a child, so I’m not sure why I like naked bags. It seems like I should like charms

alos the first time I saw the Aline bag, I think it was a photo of one somewhere here maybe.  I thought wow, thats fabulous, someone punched grommets and strung a leather cord through a dustbag. I’m not sold on the all leather ones either. I wish they would just reissue the TPM Vespa with an adjustable H wide strap.


----------



## keodi

880 said:


> I feel as if I spend enough time on TPF, I will suddenly crave both. I did love dolls and dollhouses as a child, so I’m not sure why I like naked bags. It seems like I should like charms
> 
> alos the first time I saw the Aline bag, I think it was a photo of one somewhere here maybe.  I thought wow, thats fabulous, someone punched grommets and strung a leather cord through a dustbag. I’m not sold on the all leather ones either. *I wish they would just reissue the TPM Vespa with an adjustable H wide strap.*


agreed, and the PM size as well, I would buy both in a heartbeat!


----------



## 880

costa said:


> I agree! I would love to see crinoline again and more chèvre and barenia. I was lucky enough to get all that, but I really would like to buy more chèvre instead of Epsom (which is the leather that take out the color a part from chèvre imo)


not sure if this is an unpopular opinio, but Why is epsom so prevalent across H offerings? It cannot be spa-ed to the extent of heritage leather; not as durable as clemence, Togo, swift or chèvre. It is lighter, but if Hermes is catering to a clientele that can lift a B35, weight isn’t really an issue? And, somehow IMO, Hermes epsom is not as durable as Prada saffiano. I’ve had a Prada saffiano wallet that looks new after at least 1.5 decades. I was trying to be sustainable and not buy another big wallet until it showed signs of serious wear and finally just gave up.


----------



## costa

880 said:


> not sure if this is an unpopular opinio, but Why is epsom so prevalent across H offerings? It cannot be spa-ed to the extent of heritage leather; not as durable as clemence, Togo, swift or chèvre. It is lighter, but if Hermes is catering to a clientele that can lift a B35, weight isn’t really an issue? And, somehow IMO, Hermes epsom is not as durable as Prada saffiano. I’ve had a Prada saffiano wallet that looks new after at least 1.5 decades. I was trying to be sustainable and not buy another big wallet until it showed signs of serious wear and finally just gave up.


This is very interesting. My Epsom age very well, they also have a nice patina after years of use. I send them out to spa as soon as I see the corners are not perfect (which is to me the sign that is time to spa). But I guess that a wallet or smlg, that is not sent to spa have a different look after years or decades of use. My chèvre wallet was the same, while my first chèvre Kelly is more beautiful today than the day I bought it.
Epsom is light weight and the colors are brighter than in togo or tourillon or swift. They tend to shine (partially getting closer to chèvre). It is in my personal list of preferences after chèvre, box, barenia.


----------



## costa

Ops.. sorry for the ot!


----------



## ap.

Unpopular opinion:

Carrying an Hermes bag with stickers still on is like wearing clothes with price tags still on.  
I love Swift!  It's takes color beautifully and it's tough.


----------



## 880

costa said:


> Epsom is light weight and the colors are brighter than in togo or tourillon or swift. They tend to shine (partially getting closer to chèvre). It is in my personal list of preferences after chèvre, box, barenia.


This is so informative! Thank you costa! my DH said it’s all cow right?  (Referring to epsom, Togo, clemence, swift, barenia, box, etc)


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## ap.

gracecska said:


> My unpopular opinion: the petit H line, albeit cute, is obscenely overpriced for what it is. The bag charms are just leather punch-outs on silk cord and are still around $300 or more. And I'm sure some of us can remember the paperweight. Everything is very whimsical and fun to look at, but too unfinished-looking to merit the price tag (imho).



Agree.  Another likely very unpopular opinion of mine:  petit H is H trolling us.  Hermes is charging many hundreds of dollars for essentially leather scraps -- and some obviously so.  I'm all for recycling, but don't charge obscene prices for it.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> I turned down my PO BBK S 32 after a 30 month wait (because of stratification,


Paper tiger, yu don’t like stretch marks


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Paper tiger, yu don’t like stretch marks



I think the roller got stuck trying to get rid of them   

Seriously, the one I wanted to buy in the first place was withdrawn from sale because of a couple of minor scratches, and 2.5 years later I was shown a bag I_ could_ buy that had optical-illusions all over the surface.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> not sure if this is an unpopular opinio, but Why is epsom so prevalent across H offerings? It cannot be spa-ed to the extent of heritage leather; not as durable as clemence, Togo, swift or chèvre. It is lighter, but if Hermes is catering to a clientele that can lift a B35, weight isn’t really an issue? And, somehow IMO, Hermes epsom is not as durable as Prada saffiano. I’ve had a Prada saffiano wallet that looks new after at least 1.5 decades. I was trying to be sustainable and not buy another big wallet until it showed signs of serious wear and finally just gave up.


I agree-The only Hermes leather I actively dislike is Epsom and yet yesterday when I was in the store they had display Constance and 30cm Birkin and a small Kelly all in Epsom-I agree having been encouraged to hold the Birkin by my SA 'for fun' I was surprised how light it was but I also noticed as they had 2 different size Malachite Kellys on display 1 Togo and one Epsom I really disliked the colour saturation on the Epsom bag.
Malachite in Togo looked rich and gorgeous but in the Epsom it had an almost grey tinge to it and looked 'cheap'.
I suppose it is the relative scragtchproof quality of Epsom that makes it popular and I cant remember the price list the SA went through with me for 35 Birkins in different leather but I seem to remember all the smooth leathers that I like were the most expensive and I suspect Epsom may well have been cheaper by about 1k? 
Not sure though?
I was looking at Calvi too and I really would like one in Box or togo but again they seemed to almost all be in Epsom!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

costa said:


> I don’t like the fact that when you special order a birkin, you can’t choose as many things as in the past (ie. pockets, combinations, stitching)
> It kind of give me the idea that is just a “half” special order...


So True!!!
I would also say one (wo)man's meat is another (wo)man's poison. I remember an H SA having to work _very_ hard to motivate herself to be glowing about a combo, distaste written between every line on her 'smiling' face, but the client looked at on her new treasure as though welcoming her first-born so I guess _vive la différence. _That was the same day I turned down my PO BBK S 32 after a 30 month wait (because of stratification, not coz I didn't like it in practice).
[/QUOTE]
Can you turn down an SO bag? I would assume one would be committed to purchasing it?


----------



## papertiger

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> So True!!!
> I would also say one (wo)man's meat is another (wo)man's poison. I remember an H SA having to work _very_ hard to motivate herself to be glowing about a combo, distaste written between every line on her 'smiling' face, but the client looked at on her new treasure as though welcoming her first-born so I guess _vive la différence. _That was the same day I turned down my PO BBK S 32 after a 30 month wait (because of stratification, not coz I didn't like it in practice).


*Can you turn down an SO bag? I would assume one would be committed to purchasing it?*
[/QUOTE]

You can. But that also may be an unpopular Hermes opinion - in Hermes. Many choose to rather take it and sell it on later.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Welp, here come the rotten eggs and tomatoes.



.........






I like the cargo Birkin- so much that I've got two resellers trying to find one for me.


----------



## Lejic

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Welp, here come the rotten eggs and tomatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the cargo Birkin- so much that I've got two resellers trying to find one for me.


No rotten tomatoes from me! But I really don’t get the cup holder...


----------



## classybags4ever

880 said:


> not sure if this is an unpopular opinio, but Why is epsom so prevalent across H offerings? It cannot be spa-ed to the extent of heritage leather; not as durable as clemence, Togo, swift or chèvre. It is lighter, but if Hermes is catering to a clientele that can lift a B35, weight isn’t really an issue? And, somehow IMO, Hermes epsom is not as durable as Prada saffiano. I’ve had a Prada saffiano wallet that looks new after at least 1.5 decades. I was trying to be sustainable and not buy another big wallet until it showed signs of serious wear and finally just gave up.


I LOVE my Epsom B. It takes the color so beautifully. I don't have a togo, but it seems from pics the same color would not look as saturated and beautiful in togo. My clemence B also takes color nicely, but I love how light the Epsom leather is, and that it will always stand up straight and not slouch.


----------



## 880

Lejic said:


> No rotten tomatoes from me! But I really don’t get the cup holder...


Does the cup holder detach? It’s unclear from the pics


----------



## Meta

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I was looking at Calvi too and I really would like one in Box or togo but again they seemed to almost all be in Epsom!


Calvi doesn't come in Togo. Epsom, Chevre, and Evercolor are the regular leathers available. Most recently there has been some made in Box in black and Rouge H. There's also some in heritage smooth Barenia with contrast interior, Barenia Pop. There were also some in Peau Porc last year, if I recall correctly. 



880 said:


> Does the cup holder detach? It’s unclear from the pics


Yes, it does.


----------



## Sofiko

apey_grapey said:


> Carrying an Hermes bag with stickers still on is like wearing clothes with price tags still on.


Exactly!


----------



## Etriers

Les Tambours said:


> Etriers, your opinions are popular with me! I'm OK with Hermes telling me I can't have what I want - it is character building



Lolol! And wallet-saving.  At this point I’m kinda relieved when something from my (seemingly endless) list of wants isn’t available.


----------



## DR2014

Etriers said:


> Lolol! And wallet-saving.  At this point I’m kinda relieved when something from my (seemingly endless) list of wants isn’t available.


I know what you mean!!! I just ordered my first SO a few months ago, and my SA was trying to apologize for how long it takes, and I was thinking, NO!  It's OK!!  By then I will have recovered from the last major H expenditure!


----------



## HeartHermes

mauihappyplace said:


> I don't like etoupe. And I don't like the Lindy. And I love Jypsiere


Your profile photo reminds me of Mama's Fish House and a wonderful meal I had there once.  Lovely memories!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## iamberrytastic

Christina48576 said:


> My unpopular opinion is that everyone who is offered an SO should have to attend a lecture on color theory first  I've seen some crazy combos!



Hahahah I have been some uglyyyy SO bags. I am sorry, but they are horrible.


----------



## mauihappyplace

HeartHermes said:


> Your profile photo reminds me of Mama's Fish House and a wonderful meal I had there once.  Lovely memories!


Good eyeIt should... it is Mama’s I love Maui and Mama’s I spend every birthday there ( who knows about this birthday


----------



## hoot

_My opinion 
• I personally don’t like chèvre for birkins or retourne Kellys. I like it for selliers. 
• I don’t like SO bi-color or Verso birkins with a contrasting color inside. I could never carry one unless the outfit I was wearing had the same two colors. I hold them open and the inside color DOES show! Lol! I’m fine with a pop color inside a sellier K since I carry them closed. And I’m even ok with tone-on-tone bi-color Bs and Ks.
• Not a fan of contrast stitching. I can handle the original thread on etoupe and gold but getting a contrast color like pink stitching on a black bag...um, no!
• I don’t like the retourne kelly or the Constance_


----------



## 880

I hope I’m not the only one with the following opinion. . . I sometimes feel sorry for unpopular bags at good prices on recommended resellers lists. Right now, I see all of these bolides at rock bottom prices, bc they are large sizes 35 and 37, and I have to keep reminding myself that I once had a (for me grail bolide: 31 black troika, phw, from the H private sample sale day) and got rid of it bc I am not a bolide person. (So I kind of chant I am not a bolide person every time I see them Bc I’m termpted t BIN. its kind of like being on a diet, and passing by a pizza station when youre really a carnivore. . . But suddenly thinking, well pizza looks appealing. . .
in the same vein, I look at train wreck bags and I think well, if I were twenty years younger and went to chic but shabby bars in Brooklyn, I could rock this bag. . . (Oh and if I were five inches taller too


----------



## lulilu

classybags4ever said:


> I have pretty much the opposite opinions on most of your points.
> 
> I am against resellers and will never buy from one. I buy my H bags to last forever and past down in my family. I will never sell them. If I tire of them, I will keep it as a collector's piece or I will give it to a family member. I have made photocopies of all receipts (because the originals can fade) and keep them in a safe spot with the originals.  *I hope Hermes institutes a rule that says the original needs to be purchased from a Hermes boutique ONLY by the owner.* And you know what with technology they don't need to require receipts for that anyways. They should just be able to look up a person's last name (check id!) and see if they bought an item at one of their global boutiques. If not, no service. Hermes it seems is a bit behind with their database technology. I do see that this presents a conundrum though when we pass away and either gift or pass down our H items. Not sure how to solve that, but the reseller situation is out of control.  Something needs to change on that front somehow. They buy brand new bags and then sell them. I bet so many of their "core customers" are actually resellers. How else do brand new bags end up on all these reseller sites?!
> 
> *I actually don't shop regularly at my home boutique, so I'm not one of their "core customers" as you called it. I don't have to be because I shop at Paris*, and have gotten two Bs FSH. Once Covid is over, I will go back to shopping in Paris. No time or patience to play the game, plus I only want the B/Ks  , not their other knick knacks, and Paris is always a good idea (except right now of course, sadly).



I read upthread that some fine jewelers require receipts to encourage people to buy from them directly.  And you are suggesting H do the same?  I totally disagree.  IMHO all fine items, whether it's H, Chanel RTW, Cartier, etc. are made to last for a long time and should be available to all on the resale market. Tastes change believe it or not, and so do people's lives and requirements.  And some people who love beautifully made luxury items can only afford them on the resale market -- why do you want to exclude those people from owning an H bag.  Sounds snobbish to me IMHO.

And not everyone has the luxury or ability to shop regularly in Paris.  Moreover, those of us who do get to FSH occasionally are not always able to get their desired bag.  They too should be able to buy from resellers.  I don't get your thought process other than it's exclusionary.  Just my HO.




maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I agree-The only Hermes leather I actively dislike is Epsom and yet yesterday when I was in the store they had display Constance and 30cm Birkin and a small Kelly all in Epsom-I agree having been encouraged to hold the Birkin by my SA 'for fun' I was surprised how light it was but I also noticed as they had 2 different size Malachite Kellys on display 1 Togo and one Epsom I really disliked the colour saturation on the Epsom bag.
> Malachite in Togo looked rich and gorgeous but in the Epsom it had an almost grey tinge to it and looked 'cheap'.
> I suppose it is the relative scragtchproof quality of Epsom that makes it popular and I cant remember the price list the SA went through with me for 35 Birkins in different leather but I seem to remember all the smooth leathers that I like were the most expensive and I suspect Epsom may well have been cheaper by about 1k?
> Not sure though?
> I was looking at Calvi too and I really would like one in Box or togo but again they seemed to almost all be in Epsom!



I like epsom in SLGs and structured bags like constance or sellier kellys.  IMO it gets very wavy in a birkin and is not attractive after a couple of years use, and it cannot be fixed.

I wonder with all the epsom items we are seeing, especially birkins, is epsom so much easier and cheaper for H to make?


----------



## chicinthecity777

acrowcounted said:


> One way to help reduce resellers would actually be to do away with FSH’s sales model and institute worldwide the policy of only selling coveted items to long term clients with relationships, similar to how most US stores are. Profit margins on flipping B/K/C is greatly reduced when you account for the losses on all those “other Knick knacks”...


Hear hear! Here is my unpopular opinion, I LOVE my Hermes "knick knacks"!


----------



## lulilu

chicinthecity777 said:


> Hear hear! Here is my unpopular opinion, I LOVE my Hermes "knick knacks"!



Me too!  And my housegoods, jewelry, watches, etc.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> Me too!  And my housegoods, jewelry, watches, etc.


Like using my Hermes mugs for tea every day! Makes me happy every morning! Scarves, jewelry, shoes, clothes, the list goes on!


----------



## Sferics

classybags4ever said:


> I do see that this presents a conundrum though when we pass away and either gift or pass down our H items. Not sure how to solve that, but the reseller situation is out of control.


Oh, how funny, in your szenario your decendants and and donees are wrongly believed not "better" than me (buying from resellers). Sure this should be solved


----------



## keodi

lulilu said:


> I read upthread that some fine jewelers require receipts to encourage people to buy from them directly.  And you are suggesting H do the same?  I totally disagree.  IMHO all fine items, whether it's H, Chanel RTW, Cartier, etc. are made to last for a long time and should be available to all on the resale market. Tastes change believe it or not, and so do people's lives and requirements.  And some people who love beautifully made luxury items can only afford them on the resale market -- why do you want to exclude those people from owning an H bag.  Sounds snobbish to me IMHO.
> 
> And not everyone has the luxury or ability to shop regularly in Paris.  Moreover, those of us who do get to FSH occasionally are not always able to get their desired bag.  They too should be able to buy from resellers.  I don't get your thought process other than it's exclusionary.  Just my HO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like epsom in SLGs and structured bags like constance or sellier kellys.  IMO it gets very wavy in a birkin and is not attractive after a couple of years use, and it cannot be fixed.
> 
> I wonder with all the epsom items we are seeing, especially birkins, is epsom so much easier and cheaper for H to make?


Wonderful post!


chicinthecity777 said:


> Hear hear! Here is my unpopular opinion, I LOVE my Hermes "knick knacks"!


me too!


----------



## classybags4ever

I understand people may want to sell high end items like Hermes bags or jewelry for whatever reason. I’m mainly against the professional resellers who hoard up all the stock of brand new bags and then sell them at a premium. Very different then trying to sell a bag you don’t need anymore or one you’ve inherited.

I personally would never buy from a reseller for my own piece of mind. Super fakes do make it through and receipts can be faked as well. I would also never feel like it was “real” if I didn’t get it from the boutique. For me part of enjoying luxury is the experience of buying directly from the boutique. It’s really magical for me and I’m pretty sure I wouldn’t look at a bag I bought from a reseller the same way, even if it did happen to be authentic. That’s just me personally and my preference, to each their own. So professional resellers do make it harder for people like me to get bags from the boutique.




keodi said:


> Wonderful post!
> 
> me too!


----------



## Prise de Chanel

My unpopular opinion: though I do love all my H bags and am always amazed by their quality and beauty, I must admit to myself that part of their „value“ (for me personally) is also based on the hunt, the long waiting and lusting, the research and passion that went into getting them. So even though I am definitely not a fan of the whole reseller situation (and could personally not buy such an expensive bag without being 100% sure it is original), the thrill that comes with finally hunting down your holy grail at Hermès is part of the H game... and games are supposed to be fun... so sometimes I need to remind myself that you can not always win, otherwise it would be boring.


----------



## Lejic

Prise de Chanel said:


> My unpopular opinion: though I do love all my H bags and am always amazed by their quality and beauty, I must admit to myself that part of their „value“ (for me personally) is also based on the hunt, the long waiting and lusting, the research and passion that went into getting them. So even though I am definitely not a fan of the whole reseller situation (and could personally not buy such an expensive bag without being 100% sure it is original), the thrill that comes with finally hunting down your holy grail at Hermès is part of the H game... and games are supposed to be fun... so sometimes I need to remind myself that you can not always win, otherwise it would be boring.



I think what you said last is key: games are meant to be fun. I see waaaay too many people lusting over a B/K/C and honestly sad and sucking up to their SA to BUILD a good relationship (I.e. not treating someone you already get along with, but trying to get on their Good List). There was a person here recently lamenting the fact that they felt pressured into buying a very expensive chess set for example and I felt so bad for them! Some stores/SAs turn the game into a distasteful, ugly one imo. Thank goodness I don’t like B/K/C so it doesn’t matter to me anyway, but I one store I went to that wouldn’t help me with cashmere scarves (they didn’t like me I guess?) and the SA that tried to get me out the door in 2minutes left suuuuch a bad taste in my mouth I never went to that store again. Imagine if that was the only store i could’ve gone to, and I wanted a Birkin... friggin nightmare and 100% not worth it. Would’ve made me buy my first ever secondhand bag! 


On the topic’s primary question: I don’t like Rodeos! I’m not a fan of charms in general but that one just seems exceptionally unappealing yo me.


----------



## Prise de Chanel

P.S. I used to dislike bag charms, but  having children can be a game- and opinion-changer, so even though I am a rather minimalistic person, sometimes self-made bag charms find their way to my handles as well as funny bag charms the kids discover while shopping (lately it was a giant flamingo that accompanied my GP). So, nowadays any bag charm rather makes me smile than frown, as it tells a little personal story about the person wearing it.


----------



## Prise de Chanel

Lejic said:


> Some stores/SAs turn the game into a distasteful, ugly one imo.



I totally agree! And that takes away any pleasure that should always come with buying luxury goods... sad


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## minnnea

I do not get Hermes shoes in general. I have bought the trail sneakers twice, first time I got a defective pair and second time the sneakers had some structure issues. I have never owned Oran sandals but all I have seen used have looked beaten up plus they appear to look like as if they are glued together.

I prefer Hermes items in this order: RTW, scarves, bags. I think their RTW is the best best of the best -  casual, usable and very well made. H trousers are just the best fit. I do not find Hermes cashmere (as I do not in general find designer cashmere cardigans) that spectacular.

I am not a fan of the Birkin.


----------



## bagnut1

classybags4ever said:


> I understand people may want to sell high end items like Hermes bags or jewelry for whatever reason. I’m mainly against the professional resellers who hoard up all the stock of brand new bags and then sell them at a premium. Very different then trying to sell a bag you don’t need anymore or one you’ve inherited.
> 
> I personally would never buy from a reseller for my own piece of mind. Super fakes do make it through and receipts can be faked as well. I would also never feel like it was “real” if I didn’t get it from the boutique. For me part of enjoying luxury is the experience of buying directly from the boutique. It’s really magical for me and I’m pretty sure I wouldn’t look at a bag I bought from a reseller the same way, even if it did happen to be authentic. That’s just me personally and my preference, to each their own. So professional resellers do make it harder for people like me to get bags from the boutique.


As a reluctant recent reseller client, I agree in general.  However, it's the _only_ avenue available to acquire a bag that's a discontinued model/leather.  
I wouldn't trade the boutique experience for anything, but I have been late to the party on certain aspects of Hermes that can only be acquired via resale.  Thank goodness for the expertise here!


----------



## 880

Lejic said:


> one store I went to that wouldn’t help me with cashmere scarves (they didn’t like me I guess?) and the SA that tried to get me out the door in 2minutes left suuuuch a bad taste in my mouth I never went to that store again.


Lejic, that is a terrible experience^  and I wouldn’t want to go back or buy from the brand either. I haven’t really shopped at the boutique since my SA left years ago, but these anecdotes don’t make me want to go back. It might also be an unpopular opinion, but the way one clicks with the SA, IMO, is as important as the merchandise. I’ve followed SAs from Chanel to Fendi and from Dolce to YSL to Akris. And, one assistant store manager at H years ago we recognized each other from when e shopped at another store. its not only the comfort of long history but also they know your taste and hat you already hav.


----------



## Pivoine66

acrowcounted said:


> One way to help reduce resellers would actually be to do away with FSH’s sales model and institute worldwide the policy of only selling coveted items to long term clients with relationships, similar to how most US stores are. Profit margins on flipping B/K/C is greatly reduced when you account for the losses on all those “other Knick knacks”...


Yes! Or - if this is not feasible - raise the prices for BKC to the level of professional resellers and only provide verified customers with store-receipt and ID in the amount of the price difference (previous price and new "reseller price") spa service and repairs.This would hopefully reduce the buying and snatching away of bags by just quick profit making sellers.


----------



## Lejic

880 said:


> Lejic, that is a terrible experience^  and I wouldn’t want to go back or buy from the brand either. I haven’t really shopped at the boutique since my SA left years ago, but these anecdotes don’t make me want to go back. It might also be an unpopular opinion, but the way one clicks with the SA, IMO, is as important as the merchandise. I’ve followed SAs from Chanel to Fendi and from Dolce to YSL to Akris. And, one assistant store manager at H years ago we recognized each other from when e shopped at another store. its not only the comfort of long history but also they know your taste and hat you already hav.



Thank you! I HAVE had much nicer SAs at other places after that, but Hermes is the only luxury store (including furniture etc) where I ever go into a new branch and go “let’s see if they’ll be good or not here”. 

And yeees clicking with the SA isn’t just an Hermes thing at all, esp once they get your style. I wouldn’t follow an SA to *any* brand per se, but if I’m already sort of into it (Fendi for me for ex) my SA moving there would make me open up my wallet due to the trust.


----------



## lulilu

Pivoine66 said:


> Yes! Or - if this is not feasible - raise the prices for BKC to the level of professional resellers and only *provide verified customers with store-receipt and ID in the amount of the price difference *(previous price and new "reseller price") spa service and repairs.This would hopefully reduce the buying and snatching away of bags by just quick profit making sellers.



I don't quite understand what you are suggesting. What would this "ID in the amount of the price difference" do?  

However, I still think that H will never do away with resellers.  First, many of them are "long time good customers" and the SAs know it. In fact, I would venture a guess that high resale prices only benefit H by enabling it to charge the high prices it does for their bags.  Second, (while all of my bags come from the boutique) part of H's business model is always standing by their products and providing maintenance on them.  Third, this whole notion of "I can get bags but you shouldn't be able to" is exclusionary because it is clear from reading here that in many countries being a long-standing customer is often simply not enough to enable people to get bags as easily as others can.  Finally, you are attempting to control customers' lives by preventing them from ever selling something they own if they need or desire to do so in the future.  Why do you care to do that?


----------



## Lejic

lulilu said:


> I don't quite understand what you are suggesting. What would this "ID in the amount of the price difference" do?
> 
> However, I still think that H will never do away with resellers.  First, many of them are "long time good customers" and the SAs know it. In fact, I would venture a guess that high resale prices only benefit H by enabling it to charge the high prices it does for their bags.  Second, (while all of my bags come from the boutique) part of H's business model is always standing by their products and providing maintenance on them.  Third, this whole notion of "I can get bags but you shouldn't be able to" is exclusionary because it is clear from reading here that in many countries being a long-standing customer is often simply not enough to enable people to get bags as easily as others can.  Finally, you are attempting to control customers' lives by preventing them from ever selling something they own if they need or desire to do so in the future.  Why do you care to do that?


Your answer is within your post! Exclusion. 

And yeah I’ve literally never bought anything secondhand - not even vintage or w/e - but don’t see the point of banning all resale. I DO think they should do more with the obvious ones though, people who the store is aware are buying stuff to sell right away. But that’s a complicated game, much easier said than done!

I also think the potential resale value is a huge reason people who won’t even sell lean towards buying more than they need. “Oh just buy this now, if you find a color you want more later, you could sell it if you want anyway, it won’t lose value”. Think of all the “not my holy grail buuuuut” purchases people do and most likely never sell, instead just get a bigger collection.


----------



## lulilu

I just don't like people trying to keep others from getting what they have.  Especially when it's clear to anyone who reads this forum that there is not a "level playing field" around the world with equal access to coveted bags.


----------



## Pivoine66

lulilu said:


> I don't quite understand what you are suggesting. What would this "ID in the amount of the price difference" do?
> 
> However, I still think that H will never do away with resellers.  First, many of them are "long time good customers" and the SAs know it. In fact, I would venture a guess that high resale prices only benefit H by enabling it to charge the high prices it does for their bags.  Second, (while all of my bags come from the boutique) part of H's business model is always standing by their products and providing maintenance on them.  Third, this whole notion of "I can get bags but you shouldn't be able to" is exclusionary because it is clear from reading here that in many countries being a long-standing customer is often simply not enough to enable people to get bags as easily as others can.  Finally, you are attempting to control customers' lives by preventing them from ever selling something they own if they need or desire to do so in the future.  Why do you care to do that?


I am surprised by your post. I thought everyone was allowed to speak their mind. At first, I didn't even want to respond. But since I didn't read proper interpretation, I thought I should. My suggestion is aimed exactly at ensuring that customers do not have their chances of getting a bag reduced by buyers who do not want to buy such a bag for themselves (or family or maybe friends), but only want to resell it for profit at an immediately excessive price. In this way, seriously interested buyers miss out on their dream bag and, if they would like to have this bag, they have to pay overpriced prices to resellers - without any service in return, such as spa or repair. I can't see from my post that I would like to prevent others from selling their bag in need or in future and that is not my intention at all.


----------



## 880

lulilu said:


> I wonder with all the epsom items we are seeing, especially birkins, is epsom so much easier and cheaper for H to make?


I may be verging more OT, but I was interested in this question. I think someone above  mentioned that epsom was about 1K cheaper than her desired leather when she looked over options with her SA?
I googled is epsom cheaper (the first time I forgot to add leather, and came up with some sites re Espom salt and crystal meth) but then I saw this quote Referring to pressed or embossed:
Quote:
*Corrected Grain (Bottom Cut/Split) Leather*
Corrected grain or split leather, also known as genuine leather, is produced using the skin layers that remain after the top is split off and from the corium predominantly (see diagram above).  Split leather tends to be tougher in texture due to the fact that is resides under the top layers and is mostly used in applications that don’t require the leather to be soft like furniture backs and sides.  Just like the top grain leather, it is also sanded to remove natural imperfections. Usually, the surface is spray painted and embossed with a leather-like pattern to resemble natural appearance. However, the processing alters the inherent breathability of the leather.

Common Uses: Making jackets, handbags, messenger bags, accessories, footwear, and furniture.








						Leather Buying Guide
					

Keen on buying the best leather? Go beyond time-worn discussion on Full Grain, Top Grain and Bonded Leather with this leather guide.




					www.octaneseating.com
				



of course there are also many threads on epsom on TPF too, re pros and cons, shininess, lamination etc etc.


----------



## lulilu

Pivoine66 said:


> I am surprised by your post. I thought everyone was allowed to speak their mind. At first, I didn't even want to respond. But since I didn't read proper interpretation, I thought I should. My suggestion is aimed exactly at ensuring that customers do not have their chances of getting a bag reduced by buyers who do not want to buy such a bag for themselves (or family or maybe friends), but only want to resell it for profit at an immediately excessive price. In this way, seriously interested buyers miss out on their dream bag and, if they would like to have this bag, they have to pay overpriced prices to resellers - without any service in return, such as spa or repair. I can't see from my post that I would like to prevent others from selling their bag in need or in future and that is not my intention at all.



Of course you are free to express your opinion.  I just don't agree with it (my opinion) nor do I understand your suggestion (re IDs in the amount of price difference) on how to carry it out.  We are free to disagree.


----------



## momoc

Pivoine66 said:


> I am surprised by your post. I thought everyone was allowed to speak their mind. At first, I didn't even want to respond. But since I didn't read proper interpretation, I thought I should. My suggestion is aimed exactly at ensuring that customers do not have their chances of getting a bag reduced by buyers who do not want to buy such a bag for themselves (or family or maybe friends), but only want to resell it for profit at an immediately excessive price. In this way, seriously interested buyers miss out on their dream bag and, if they would like to have this bag, they have to pay overpriced prices to resellers - without any service in return, such as spa or repair. I can't see from my post that I would like to prevent others from selling their bag in need or in future and that is not my intention at all.



Sorry I really don’t understand what you meant by the ID in the price difference...do you mind expand on exactly what this refers to?

edit: re read it couple times, did you mean customers need to provide ID and then all spa services will be charged in the price difference between resale and retail price? I really don’t see how well this could work though...not all bags sell for a good premium there are styles that sell below retail; the ones that do fetch a premium tend to be in new condition and won’t need spa soon so I can see people not minding this much, and people can always go find non H services with good leather surgeons if needed; what about discontinued styles that are no longer sold at retail by H; what about people who just do not live near H or can’t go into stores frequently; what about the huge price difference in different places (sometimes 2x as we recently heard members from certain countries reveal in other threads); and like others have said there is a huge variation between different countries, stores and even SAs that the “playing field” so to speak for the H game is not level (some places are so much more competitive than others)...

Sadly in general I think it is incredibly difficult to find ways to effectively incur deterrence ONLY to the type of “buy only to profit at resale” resellers while NOT punishing others including those who genuinely have to buy pre loved or those who parts with a bag they no longer enjoy as life changes...


----------



## Love Of My Life

lulilu said:


> I just don't like people trying to keep others from getting what they have.  Especially when it's clear to anyone who reads this forum that there is not a "level playing field" around the world with equal access to coveted bags.



The field doesn't play fair as many of us know & your point is spot on.
Money, perhaps connections "talk" & others just get put on the wait list & special order "privilege"
I for one have had the "boutique experience" dating back from the late 70's & still enjoy going into the NYC boutique
for other items besides handbags.The approach was very different then not like how it is today.
And for those who enjoy that game, to each her/his own
I deal with resellers because for the most part they have the Kelly bag(s) I look for which tend to be vintage
& in skins & colors that are not not so readily available.
Any bag purchase I make will always be authenticated & when dealing with pro's they stand behind the sale
so making a purchase from a reseller would always be done in that manner
We all have to find our comfort place with where we want to make our experience.
At the end  of the day, when we walk down the street no one knows if the bag we are carrying was
a hand me down, a vintage find, a boutique experience, a reseller, a gift, an auction purchase, etc
Just enjoy your bag whatever your experience is & the thrill of the chase is exactly what it is meant to be for
those that want it.


----------



## Pivoine66

momoc said:


> Sorry I really don’t understand what you meant by the ID in the price difference...do you mind expand on exactly what this refers to?


Yes, of course I don't mind. I am not a native speaker, as you might have guessed. By ID I meant passport, to ensure that the buyer gets the bonus of spa and repair. IMO this could help really interested buyers to score their bag and getting spa and service instead paying these IMO crazy prices (sometimes two times H-prices for even a standard Togo or Epsom leather) without anything in return. It might make the only quick profit buyers less interested in buying and immediately selling. So this bag could be scored for the real H-price by somebody who really appreciates this brand. In case of selling the bag later on, I am sure, a solution for that could be found, too. And just to prevent misunderstandings: That is just my opinion, aimed at helping. I am very lucky to have always been able to get my desired bags from my H-Boutique. I am also a longterm regular H-customer, though, not playing games, appreciating and enjoying the products I purchase and happy for everybody who is able to get their desired bag, too.


----------



## momoc

Pivoine66 said:


> Yes, of course I don't mind. I am not a native speaker, as you might have guessed. By ID I meant passport, to ensure that the buyer gets the bonus of spa and repair. IMO this could help really interested buyers to score their bag and getting spa and service instead paying these IMO crazy prices (sometimes two times H-prices for even a standard Togo or Epsom leather) without anything in return. It might make the only quick profit buyers less interested in buying and immediately selling. So this bag could be scored for the real H-price by somebody who really appreciates this brand. In case of selling the bag later on, I am sure, a solution for that could be found, too. And just to prevent misunderstandings: That is just my opinion, aimed at helping. I am very lucky to have always been able to get my desired bags from my H-Boutique. I am also a longterm regular H-customer, though, not playing games, appreciating and enjoying the products I purchase.



Hmm must be me being slow but I still can’t connect why having an ID achieves what you say ^^;

I think likely everyone would agree that people who buy with the intent to resale (basically flipping for profit) is not good for true H lovers and would love if that problem can solved, I just don’t see what exactly you are proposing help precisely & it’s just a hard problem in general! It’s also kinda not a problem unique to H (resellers). I dunno maybe I’m pessimistic, but to me the root of any resealing for profit problem will always exist when there is a supply and demand issue, and I think the supply and demand issue will always exist (more demand than supply for those H bags)... honestly no idea how you can truly solve it!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Pivoine66

lulilu said:


> Of course you are free to express your opinion.  I just don't agree with it (my opinion) nor do I understand your suggestion (re IDs in the amount of price difference) on how to carry it out.  We are free to disagree.


Of course, we are free to disagree. Though I am even more surprised, because I personally think, I can only disagree with a suggestion I understand. And as I have already stated, I do not at all aim at preventing people doing with their bag as they please, but to prevent those IMO only quick profit making purchases instead of really interested buyers getting the bag. Of course, my suggestion to find a way out of that dilemma for those "truly interested buyers" might not be the best way, and maybe not the solution, but it was a nicely meant effort put in to help those.


----------



## classybags4ever

lulilu said:


> I just don't like people trying to keep others from getting what they have.  Especially when it's clear to anyone who reads this forum that there is not a "level playing field" around the world with equal access to coveted bags.



This, not getting to buy what you want, isn’t that Hermes entire philosophy? You can’t just buy a B/K you want. You have to jump though all these crazy hoops, play their game, and spend a lot of money, and even after all that they may still leave you high and dry. If they were to turn FSH into the same model, I would be excluded as I will not play their game and I don’t buy from resellers period. The latter being something I thought Hermes would appreciate. Imo, if you support Hermes to whatever extent, you’re supporting their goal to try and remain exclusive to a certain extent.


----------



## lulilu

classybags4ever said:


> This, not getting to buy what you want, isn’t that Hermes entire philosophy? You can’t just buy a B/K you want. You have to jump though all these crazy hoops, play their game, and spend a lot of money, and even after all that they may still leave you high and dry. If they were to turn FSH into the same model, I would be excluded as I will not play their game and I don’t buy from resellers period. The latter being something I thought Hermes would appreciate. Imo, if you support Hermes to whatever extent, you’re supporting their goal to try and remain exclusive to a certain extent.



I agree that you may have to buy other things to get offered quota bags -- it's just that in some stores, the bar is either incredibly high or the SAs keep getting you to spend more and more with vague promises.  And in some areas, even with high spending there are other, wealthier, more important clients who get the bags.  That is why people buy from resellers -- at least you know exactly what you will spend. If, after "playing the game," do you think it would be right for H to tell you that you can't sell that bag if you need to at some point or the buyer will be unable to have spa services?  Do you think it's right that H place a limit on what you can do with your property by placing onerous conditions on the purchase?  

People should be free to "play their game" as you call it, try their luck at FSH if they are able to get to Paris and win the appointment lottery, or simply buy from a reseller.  And I would not be fooled into thinking that H appreciates you not buying from resellers.  Why would they care?  They are still selling bags and everything else.  And high reseller prices keep customers coming in to "play the game."


----------



## Love Of My Life

lulilu said:


> I agree that you may have to buy other things to get offered quota bags -- it's just that in some stores, the bar is either incredibly high or the SAs keep getting you to spend more and more with vague promises.  And in some areas, even with high spending there are other, wealthier, more important clients who get the bags.  That is why people buy from resellers -- at least you know exactly what you will spend. If, after "playing the game," do you think it would be right for H to tell you that you can't sell that bag if you need to at some point or the buyer will be unable to have spa services?  Do you think it's right that H place a limit on what you can do with your property by placing onerous conditions on the purchase?
> 
> People should be free to "play their game" as you call it, try their luck at FSH if they are able to get to Paris and win the appointment lottery, or simply buy from a reseller.  And I would not be fooled into thinking that H appreciates you not buying from resellers.  Why would they care?  They are still selling bags and everything else.  And high reseller prices keep customers coming in to "play the game."



+1


----------



## Love Of My Life

classybags4ever said:


> This, not getting to buy what you want, isn’t that Hermes entire philosophy? You can’t just buy a B/K you want. You have to jump though all these crazy hoops, play their game, and spend a lot of money, and even after all that they may still leave you high and dry. If they were to turn FSH into the same model, I would be excluded as I will not play their game and I don’t buy from resellers period. The latter being something I thought Hermes would appreciate. Imo, if you support Hermes to whatever extent, you’re supporting their goal to try and remain exclusive to a certain extent.



It's a choice we all make.. Play the H game or circumvent by finding other sources.
The exclusivity with H has been gone longer than many of us care to acknowledge.
It's a business & a successful one with a strategy that works for some but doesn't work for all
Buying from resellers is a personal choice & not so sure that Hermes cares or puts much thought into it
at the end of the day, JMO


----------



## 880

Agree with above LOML^  that Hermes is not bothered by resellers.  I also don’t think resellers detract from the mystique of the brand. In some cases, brands actually take advantage of resellers to increase their own market share. I think Fashionphile is part owned by Neiman Marcus and Richmont, that owns Cartier etc., also owns watchfinders, a reseller website. yes, people who want a particular quota bag and nothing else shop resellers. But, if you are interested in older models, discontinued materials or vintage patina, there is plenty resellers have to offer. while I doubt I would pay an exponential markup for a croc birkin, I don’t have a problem with those who choose to do so. By the way, My H SA and H spa used to welcome seeing me with an interesting older bag. It didn’t prevent me from also shopping the current store offerings or eventually getting a birkin from the store. But, those were different times. 
Edit: 
forgot to add that I do agree with acrowcounted and Pivione66 that it would be nice if FSH just reserved bags for their loyal customers, but given their destination tourist status I can see why its not in their business interest to d so. . .


----------



## classybags4ever

880 said:


> Agree with above that Hermes is not bothered by resellers.    I also don’t think resellers detract from the  mystique of the brand. In some cases, brands actually take advantage of resellers to increase their own market share. I think Fashionphile is part owned by Neiman Marcus and  Richmont, that owns Cartier etc., also owns watchfinders, a reseller website. yes, people who want a particular quota bag and nothing else shop resellers. But, if you are interested in older models, discontinued materials or vintage patina, there is plenty resellers have to offer. while I doubt I would pay an exponential markup for a croc birkin, I don’t have a problem with those who choose to do so. By the way, My H SA and H spa used to welcome seeing me with an interesting older bag. It didn’t prevent me from also shopping the current store offerings or eventually getting a birkin from the store. But, those were different times.



That’s interesting because an SA at my home store specifically told me that they don’t want their bags getting into the hands of resellers. Close to her exact quote.


----------



## Love Of My Life

classybags4ever said:


> That’s interesting because an SA at my home store specifically told me that they don’t want their bags getting into the hands of resellers. Close to her exact quote.



Of course your SA would share that thought..
You see, that is part of the game.


----------



## 880

classybags4ever said:


> That’s interesting because an SA at my home store specifically told me that they don’t want their bags getting into the hands of resellers. Close to her exact quote.


Sorry, I typed too quickly. . . Of course, hermes would state that they not want their bags to go to resellers who are immediately going to reflip them for extortionate profit.
what I meant was that luxury brands like Hermes, Chanel etc. as a whole may not be bothered in that their own profits are not diminished. JMO. For example, sometimes I wonder about chanel price increases. . . If chanel the company sees resellers are able to charge so much more for a coveted bag, I wonder if it gives them some reason to believe that they can therefore raise prices across the board. . .there are threads about this topic with respect to Hermes and chanel, I think somewhere on this forum.

also, it was explained to me once years ago (Of course it may have changed) that SAs don’t get commission on birkins and Kelly’s (those are pooled by the House) so the SA has to sell the other stuff to make a living. . . that’s why they welcome anyone who expresses any interest in the other departments, like RTW, jewelry or houseware.


----------



## Love Of My Life

880 said:


> Sorry, I typed too quickly. . . Of course, hermes would state that they not want their bags to go to resellers who are immediately going to reflip them for extortionate profit.
> what I meant was that luxury brands like Hermes, Chanel etc. as a whole may not be bothered in that their own profits are not diminished. JMO. For example, sometimes I wonder about chanel price increases. . . If chanel the company sees resellers are able to charge so much more for a coveted bag, I wonder if it gives them some reason to believe that they can therefore raise prices across the board. . .there are threads about this topic with respect to Hermes and chanel, I think somewhere on this forum.
> 
> also, it was explained to me once years ago (Of course it may have changed) that SAs don’t get commission on birkins and Kelly’s (those are pooled by the House) so the SA has to sell the other stuff to make a living. . . that’s why they welcome anyone who expresses any interest in the other departments, like RTW, jewelry or houseware.



 Many SA's will say whatever needs to be said to dangle that Hermes karat to a client in order to make that
  client think she has a shot at getting her dream  B/K/C...that's the bottom line just as a reseller will share
how hard it is to find that "bag" hence the premium....it's a business that has its pitfalls, unfortunately


----------



## Love Of My Life

Not a fan of the engraved/brushed custom hardware.
I think Hermes hardware speaks well for itself, JMO


----------



## Cool Gal

Custom painting on Birkin/Kelly looks tacky!


----------



## afsweet

matching bag with belt, shoes, or accessories- or the worst, all of the above! 

also not a fan of buying bags and then selling them later to fund a new bag purchase. I like buying things I won't tire of, which is also why I don't keep up with all the new H colors or items- too much temptation to follow every season. I look when I'm wanting or ready to make a purchase.


----------



## lulilu

stephc005 said:


> matching bag with belt, shoes, or accessories- or the worst, all of the above!
> 
> also not a fan of buying bags and then selling them later to fund a new bag purchase. I like buying things I won't tire of, which is also why I don't keep up with all the new H colors or items- too much temptation to follow every season. I look when I'm wanting or ready to make a purchase.



I don't see anything wrong with selling a bag to pay for a new one, whether it's a new color or your style/likes have changed over time.  I don't keep up with all the new colors of the day either as I am happy with what I have at the moment, but there are some things that come out that I fall in love with.  And if I decided to sell a bag to fund it, who cares?  I know some have tons of bags in different colors and sizes and others have a one in/one out policy.  More power to them both.


----------



## lara0112

classybags4ever said:


> I hope Hermes institutes a rule that says the original needs to be purchased from a Hermes boutique ONLY by the owner. And you know what with technology they don't need to require receipts for that anyways. They should just be able to look up a person's last name (check id!) and see if they bought an item at one of their global boutiques. If not, no service.


this would significantly devalue their brand - their heritage cannot come with receipts or in a database and I find it refreshing that they stand by their product, even if passed down as an heirloom. Chanel has tried to do what you are suggesting or is doing this, and I can't see that this particular feature has done much for them. but always interesting to read such divergent opinions


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## lara0112

880 said:


> I wish they would just reissue the TPM Vespa with an adjustable H wide strap.


yeesss and detachable while we are wishing for stuff  (prefer leather, not a fan of their canvas straps - oups, another unpopular opinion)


----------



## lara0112

880 said:


> Agree with above LOML^  that Hermes is not bothered by resellers.  I also don’t think resellers detract from the mystique of the brand. In some cases, brands actually take advantage of resellers to increase their own market share. I think Fashionphile is part owned by Neiman Marcus and Richmont, that owns Cartier etc., also owns watchfinders, a reseller website. yes, people who want a particular quota bag and nothing else shop resellers. But, if you are interested in older models, discontinued materials or vintage patina, there is plenty resellers have to offer. while I doubt I would pay an exponential markup for a croc birkin, I don’t have a problem with those who choose to do so. By the way, My H SA and H spa used to welcome seeing me with an interesting older bag. It didn’t prevent me from also shopping the current store offerings or eventually getting a birkin from the store. But, those were different times.
> Edit:
> forgot to add that I do agree with acrowcounted and Pivione66 that it would be nice if FSH just reserved bags for their loyal customers, but given their destination tourist status I can see why its not in their business interest to d so. . .



not sure about partial ownership but for sure they are business partners of sorts (Fashionphile and Neiman marcus) - I think it was NM's move to associate themselves with the preloved market, since this is set to grow significantly. It's not just hard to come by bags but people thinking about sustainability, looking for pieces that are no longer available, or generally just looking for a great deal. I really don't think H is affected either way - they probably know who the professional resellers are, I mean not businesses that sell preloved bags, but those that buy new bags to flip at a much higher price. One of the Youtubers interviewed the owner of L'insert 7 Rue Paradies (who I think was or is a member of the forum) and she said that she was once offered 6 Birkin 25 that she could have bought all in one go. This goes against all of the 'known' rules of the game, so... the mystery and not knowing adds tremendously to their brand value, with minimal marketing. Seeing their bags flipped for double only shows how much they are worth, and add to their (theoretical) goodwill. at this point, if you want luxury, it is H or nothing (probably also an unpopular opinion - I won't be convinced that Delvaux, Valextra and friends are living up to it)


----------



## California Dreaming

I don't understand the enthusiasm for rodeo charms.  Why in the world would a grown woman want a little horsie hanging off her beautiful handbag??


----------



## serene

lara0112 said:


> not sure about partial ownership but for sure they are business partners of sorts (Fashionphile and Neiman marcus) - I think it was NM's move to associate themselves with the preloved market, since this is set to grow significantly. It's not just hard to come by bags but people thinking about sustainability, looking for pieces that are no longer available, or generally just looking for a great deal. I really don't think H is affected either way - they probably know who the professional resellers are, I mean not businesses that sell preloved bags, but those that buy new bags to flip at a much higher price. One of the Youtubers interviewed the owner of L'insert 7 Rue Paradies (who I think was or is a member of the forum) and she said that she was once offered 6 Birkin 25 that she could have bought all in one go. This goes against all of the 'known' rules of the game, so... the mystery and not knowing adds tremendously to their brand value, with minimal marketing. Seeing their bags flipped for double only shows how much they are worth, and add to their (theoretical) goodwill. at this point, if you want luxury, it is H or nothing (probably also an unpopular opinion - I won't be convinced that Delvaux, Valextra and friends are living up to it)


Maybe that SA really wanted a good bonus that month?  the resellers might also be non-hassle persons that don't return or ask about scratches, so it's easy and quick to sell them items. I know I'm quilty of returns and if I'm in a some other clothing store and they have only one size per blouse on display, I'll ask another (untouched ) one from the back for me to buy. Once a sales manager came and asked what's wrong with this that you have in your hands now? why won't you take it?


----------



## lulilu

California Dreaming said:


> I don't understand the enthusiasm for rodeo charms.  Why in the world would a grown woman want a little horsie hanging off her beautiful handbag??



I am not a fan of rodeos or other bag charms, but there are many "grown women" here and around the world who are.  To each, his/her own.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> I may be verging more OT, but I was interested in this question. I think someone above  mentioned that epsom was about 1K cheaper than her desired leather when she looked over options with her SA?
> I googled is epsom cheaper (the first time I forgot to add leather, and came up with some sites re Espom salt and crystal meth) but then I saw this quote Referring to pressed or embossed:
> Quote:
> *Corrected Grain (Bottom Cut/Split) Leather*
> Corrected grain or split leather, also known as genuine leather, is produced using the skin layers that remain after the top is split off and from the corium predominantly (see diagram above).  Split leather tends to be tougher in texture due to the fact that is resides under the top layers and is mostly used in applications that don’t require the leather to be soft like furniture backs and sides.  Just like the top grain leather, it is also sanded to remove natural imperfections. Usually, the surface is spray painted and embossed with a leather-like pattern to resemble natural appearance. However, the processing alters the inherent breathability of the leather.
> 
> Common Uses: Making jackets, handbags, messenger bags, accessories, footwear, and furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather Buying Guide
> 
> 
> Keen on buying the best leather? Go beyond time-worn discussion on Full Grain, Top Grain and Bonded Leather with this leather guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.octaneseating.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course there are also many threads on epsom on TPF too, re pros and cons, shininess, lamination etc etc.



This is perhaps why it's less expensive and often encouraged through ltd eds etc, but just to temper the info within the quote, Epsom is not the only stamped leather H produces and those are not necessarily stiffer than top-grain, for example Evergrain and Evercolor. There are also quite a few variations  in processing of stamped lather, so not all change the breathability of the leather.


----------



## papertiger

California Dreaming said:


> I don't understand the enthusiasm for rodeo charms.  Why in the world would a grown woman want a little horsie hanging off her beautiful handbag??



I asked myself the same question - when handing over my CC for mine


----------



## Rockerchic

California Dreaming said:


> I don't understand the enthusiasm for rodeo charms.  Why in the world would a grown woman want a little horsie hanging off her beautiful handbag??



So funny...I never understood the clamor around these but now I find myself going to the site and looking at them. I feel it is a matter of time.


----------



## 880

Rockerchic said:


> So funny...I never understood the clamor around these but now I find myself going to the site and looking at them. I feel it is a matter of time.


I used to collect plastic horse figurines as a child, so I always thought it odd that I prefer a naked bag. but now I’m eyeing an all black pony. Another tpfer posted a herd of rodeos and it was gorgeous. . . Is the quote, “we covet what we see?”

thanks Paper tiger for the info re pressed leather  hugs


----------



## Rockerchic

880 said:


> I used to collect plastic horse figurines as a child, so I always thought it odd that I prefer a naked bag. but now I’m eyeing an all black pony. Another tpfer posted a herd of rodeos and it was gorgeous. . . Is the quote, “we cover what we see?”
> 
> thanks Paper tiger for the info re pressed leather  hugs


that's the pony I've been eyeing too!


----------



## California Dreaming

lulilu said:


> I am not a fan of rodeos or other bag charms, but there are many "grown women" here and around the world who are.  To each, his/her own.


I didn’t mean to come off as disparaging to those that like them, so apologies if I did.  The thread was asking for unpopular opinions, so clearly given the rodeo’s popularity, my opinion on this must be in the minority!


----------



## lulilu

California Dreaming said:


> I didn’t mean to come off as disparaging to those that like them, so apologies if I did.  The thread was asking for unpopular opinions, so clearly given the rodeo’s popularity, my opinion on this must be in the minority!



No worries.  I think it's a combination of it being hard to know tone when reading a post, and threads like these invariably invite comments that sound overly critical.  As I said I am not a fan either.  I think their popularity is a combination of things -- many members love charms and twillys on their bags, as girls, many women loved horses, and of course, horses are integral to Hermes.


----------



## BrandSnob

Christina48576 said:


> My unpopular opinion is that everyone who is offered an SO should have to attend a lecture on color theory first  I've seen some crazy combos!



lol I think this is my favorite post ever on this site!


----------



## afsweet

lulilu said:


> I don't see anything wrong with selling a bag to pay for a new one, whether it's a new color or your style/likes have changed over time.  I don't keep up with all the new colors of the day either as I am happy with what I have at the moment, but there are some things that come out that I fall in love with.  And if I decided to sell a bag to fund it, who cares?  I know some have tons of bags in different colors and sizes and others have a one in/one out policy.  More power to them both.



which is why this is in the unpopular opinions thread lol. I know a lot of people do it, I just personally don't.


----------



## classybags4ever

Twillies, yes, rodeos and other charms are a no for me!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Rockerchic

California Dreaming said:


> I didn’t mean to come off as disparaging to those that like them, so apologies if I did.  The thread was asking for unpopular opinions, so clearly given the rodeo’s popularity, my opinion on this must be in the minority!


No,worries!


----------



## bagnut1

My two cents on Rodeos and charms in general:
Some of the most wonderful things about adult life are breaking arbitrary “rules” without a second thought. Saying “no.”  Ice cream for breakfast. Hanging whatever makes you smile on your handbag.


----------



## California Dreaming

bagnut1 said:


> My two cents on Rodeos and charms in general:
> Some of the most wonderful things about adult life are breaking arbitrary “rules” without a second thought. Saying “no.”  Ice cream for breakfast. Hanging whatever makes you smile on your handbag.


I second ice cream for breakfast!


----------



## papertiger

bagnut1 said:


> My two cents on Rodeos and charms in general:
> Some of the most wonderful things about adult life are breaking arbitrary “rules” without a second thought. Saying “no.”  Ice cream for breakfast. Hanging whatever makes you smile on your handbag.



At first glance I read no ice cream for breakfast, and thought that doesn't sound right 

-------------------------------------------------------

I believe in H rules so long as one makes one's own.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Don’t kill me but I think rodeos look like children’s bag charms. I also think they’re ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## luv2shop_78

Taimi said:


> I don’t have any H bags, but out of curiosity, if the Evelyne is meant to be used the perforated H not showing, why the first picture of it in the Hermes website is the perforated side? Usually the first picture of the bag on the websites is the frontside.
> 
> Actually, even in the modelling pic the H side is outside..


Good question!


----------



## serene

luv2shop_78 said:


> Good question!


I read somewhere that the H is not meant to be shown, to wear it towards your body. I’m more comfortable wearing it like that so it doesn’t advertise itself as Hermes bag and it’s wayyy easier to quickly open the bag if you snap it closed


----------



## luv2shop_78

serene said:


> I read somewhere that the H is not meant to be shown, to wear it towards your body. I’m more comfortable wearing it like that so it doesn’t advertise itself as Hermes bag and it’s wayyy easier to quickly open the bag if you snap it closed



I’ve read that in the past as well but completely forgot about it until I came across this thread. True that if one considers the side that the closure is on it completely makes sense I am now reminded of when I first purchased my Evelyn thinking, well that’s just weird, why on earth would they put the snap on backside?! LOL


----------



## BagLady164

Pivoine66 said:


> Yes, of course I don't mind. I am not a native speaker, as you might have guessed. By ID I meant passport, to ensure that the buyer gets the bonus of spa and repair. IMO this could help really interested buyers to score their bag and getting spa and service instead paying these IMO crazy prices (sometimes two times H-prices for even a standard Togo or Epsom leather) without anything in return. It might make the only quick profit buyers less interested in buying and immediately selling. So this bag could be scored for the real H-price by somebody who really appreciates this brand. In case of selling the bag later on, I am sure, a solution for that could be found, too. And just to prevent misunderstandings: That is just my opinion, aimed at helping. I am very lucky to have always been able to get my desired bags from my H-Boutique. I am also a longterm regular H-customer, though, not playing games, appreciating and enjoying the products I purchase and happy for everybody who is able to get their desired bag, too.


You may not be a native speaker of English but I couldn’t tell. 

I believe H has begun putting “serial numbers” on the inside of the sangles (beyond the usual identifiers) so if they go to spa in the future H will know if the bag belongs to the original buyer.  I haven’t looked at my new croc yet, though, to verify what my SA told me.  What they would do with this information is anyone’s guess.  As others have said, there is a symbiotic relationship between resellers and H.  The trick is to maintain the correct balance to maintain high prices, exclusivity and demand.   But it’s not easy for profit making entities to resist the temptation to sell as many as they can make.  Having so many B/Ks that I would be embarrassed to count them, I certainly hope they do.


----------



## Otis31

nycmamaofone said:


> Don’t kill me but I think rodeos look like children’s bag charms. I also think they’re ridiculously overpriced.


Yep! And my bank account thanks me for my lack of interest!


----------



## foxyqt

I would say I'm not a fan of Box leather. I know that it is the ultimate heritage leather in Hermes but it never really appealed to me and I don't like the patina. Should I run and hide?


----------



## QuelleFromage

foxyqt said:


> I would say I'm not a fan of Box leather. I know that it is the ultimate heritage leather in Hermes but it never really appealed to me and I don't like the patina. Should I run and hide?


Not at all! The less you like Box, the more there is for fans of it


----------



## bagnut1

I don't get the frequent requests from B/C/K owners for recommendations for an "essential" insert to keep the bag pristine.  Then "I don't want to pay too much".  For "essential" protection for a $10K+ bag.  

Sort of like wearing a Dior dress with Hanes underwear.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

bagnut1 said:


> I don't get the frequent requests from B/C/K owners for recommendations for an "essential" insert to keep the bag pristine.  Then "I don't want to pay too much".  For "essential" protection for a $10K+ bag.
> 
> Sort of like wearing a Dior dress with Hanes underwear.



Or the folks who will buy luxury bags,etc. out the wazoo, but will go and purchase the cheapest IKEA particleboard closet system to keep them in!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nycmamaofone said:


> Don’t kill me but I think rodeos look like children’s bag charms. I also think they’re ridiculously overpriced.


I do too and yet I still buy/collect/use them hahahahahahah


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Daosabao

I love my rodeos but just don’t get the Oran and paper bag charms


----------



## demicouture

I don't get any sort of charms dangling off the bags and don't even get me started on twillies 
I also do not understand the hype around acquiring so many different coin purses, wallets, etc...
ETA: bag inserts... I really do not understand the appeal and why so expensive ?


----------



## Muffin_Top

demicouture said:


> I don't get any sort of charms dangling off the bags and don't even get me started on twillies
> I also do not understand the hype around acquiring so many different coin purses, wallets, etc...
> ETA: bag inserts... I really do not understand the appeal and why so expensive ?


I could have written your post


----------



## Purseloco

demicouture said:


> I don't get any sort of charms dangling off the bags and don't even get me started on twillies
> I also do not understand the hype around acquiring so many different coin purses, wallets, etc...
> ETA: bag inserts... I really do not understand the appeal and why so expensive ?


I guess people don't buy Hermes to be conservative.


----------



## demicouture

Purseloco said:


> I guess people don't buy Hermes to be conservative.


Oh trust me I am the opposite of conservative and I live in hermes land if i may say so myself, somewhere in the south of france.
Its just that the brand for me is intended to be plain, discreet and simple, to keep the aesthetic of the brand ... all this doesn't mean that your look in all has to be conservative but i just find dressing a bag ridiculous and not chic. As the title of this thread says: it is very obviously a very unpopular opinion here and that's ok


----------



## 880

demicouture said:


> but i just find dressing a bag ridiculous and not chic


Agree. And I nearly choked when I saw this:





__





						The Frocks - Pursebop Frocks
					

Meticulously tailored Frocks accessorize your bags making a playful fashion statement.




					www.pursebopfrocks.com


----------



## Meta

880 said:


> Agree. And I nearly choked when I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Frocks - Pursebop Frocks
> 
> 
> Meticulously tailored Frocks accessorize your bags making a playful fashion statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pursebopfrocks.com


There's a thread about it here.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

demicouture said:


> Oh trust me I am the opposite of conservative and I live in hermes land if i may say so myself, somewhere in the south of france.
> Its just that the brand for me is intended to be plain, discreet and simple, to keep the aesthetic of the brand ... all this doesn't mean that your look in all has to be conservative but i just find dressing a bag ridiculous and not chic. As the title of this thread says: it is very obviously a very unpopular opinion here and that's ok


Gosh! I totally agree..I'm a far from conservative dresser but I would never dress my bag up like a cute lap dog


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

880 said:


> Agree. And I nearly choked when I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Frocks - Pursebop Frocks
> 
> 
> Meticulously tailored Frocks accessorize your bags making a playful fashion statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pursebopfrocks.com


What an affront to bags everywhere. Hermès should sue them for defamation


----------



## demicouture

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Gosh! I totally agree..I'm a far from conservative dresser but I would never dress my bag up like a cute lap dog



OMG I did have to lough out loud here... specially as I have a little dog and no, ,he only gets dressed when he's cold


----------



## jiljenner

My unpopular opinion is, I detest people who derail 'unpopular opinion' threads with their dissertation-length defenses against other people's opinions. Love what you love,  hate what you hate, and relieve yourself of the egoistic drive to justify either. 

My unpopular _Hermès _opinions are:

The best Hermès bag _ever _is the Kelly.
The Kelly is a proper handbag, and so I cringe that Hermès has encouraged shoulder/crossbody usage.
The most functional Hermès bag would be the Birkin 35... if it could be carried on the shoulder as totes are intended. (I understand the history of the bag's evolution, but I have argued it with my family enough to be stubbornly resolute on this.)
Based on _my interpretation of _their histories, the Kelly is a feminine, semi-formal bag, while the Birkin is a masculine, casual bag. I find this helps _me _to decide which bag works best with _my _outfit (and ultimately with my lifestyle, as I've passed my two Birkins on to my sister).
Box, Barenia Fauve, Vache Naturel, and Ardennes are the atelier's best leathers.
I cannot justify paying Hermès prices for Epsom, Negonda, canvas, or toile.
Twillies look best round the neck or wrist.
Rodeos look best on Christmas trees.


----------



## lulilu

jiljenner said:


> My unpopular opinion is, *I detest people *who derail 'unpopular opinion' threads with their dissertation-length defenses against other people's opinions. Love what you love,  hate what you hate, and relieve yourself of the egoistic drive to justify either.



We don't attack other members personally here.  We try (not always successfully) to keep it civil.  The tone of your entire post is less than.


----------



## California Dreaming

jiljenner said:


> Rodeos look best on Christmas trees.


Now, that's a great idea for a Rodeo!


----------



## momoc

Seriously other people have already said the same point in this thread but I will say again.

“This design / color / H practice / thing is ugly I hate it”

That is totally understandable and nothing too surprising to be honest we have different tastes and personal preferences and it’s A-OK, we welcome that

vs

“I hate this design / color / thing and therefore I think those who enjoy it are idiots and I’m gonna say a bunch of assumptions I have of those people and laugh at them”

VERY DIFFERENT ok? Guess which one makes people uncomfortable and would like to rebut?


----------



## ghoztz

California Dreaming said:


> Now, that's a great idea for a Rodeo!



I was thinking the exact same thing. haha


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## SpicyTuna13

jiljenner said:


> My unpopular opinion is, I detest people who derail 'unpopular opinion' threads with their dissertation-length defenses against other people's opinions. Love what you love,  hate what you hate, and relieve yourself of the egoistic drive to justify either.
> 
> My unpopular _Hermès _opinions are:
> 
> The best Hermès bag _ever _is the Kelly.
> The Kelly is a proper handbag, and so I cringe that Hermès has encouraged shoulder/crossbody usage.
> The most functional Hermès bag would be the Birkin 35... if it could be carried on the shoulder as totes are intended. (I understand the history of the bag's evolution, but I have argued it with my family enough to be stubbornly resolute on this.)
> Based on _my interpretation of _their histories, the Kelly is a feminine, semi-formal bag, while the Birkin is a masculine, casual bag. I find this helps _me _to decide which bag works best with _my _outfit (and ultimately with my lifestyle, as I've passed my two Birkins on to my sister).
> Box, Barenia Fauve, Vache Naturel, and Ardennes are the atelier's best leathers.
> I cannot justify paying Hermès prices for Epsom, Negonda, canvas, or toile.
> Twillies look best round the neck or wrist.
> Rodeos look best on Christmas trees.



I agree re: boxcalf, smooth barenia fauve, and vache natural — I’ve been lucky enough to own all three, and these are my favorite leathers by whopping landslide.


----------



## classybags4ever

jiljenner said:


> My unpopular opinion is, I detest people who derail 'unpopular opinion' threads with their dissertation-length defenses against other people's opinions. Love what you love,  hate what you hate, and relieve yourself of the egoistic drive to justify either.
> 
> My unpopular _Hermès _opinions are:
> 
> The best Hermès bag _ever _is the Kelly.
> The Kelly is a proper handbag, and so I cringe that Hermès has encouraged shoulder/crossbody usage.
> The most functional Hermès bag would be the Birkin 35... if it could be carried on the shoulder as totes are intended. (I understand the history of the bag's evolution, but I have argued it with my family enough to be stubbornly resolute on this.)
> Based on _my interpretation of _their histories, the Kelly is a feminine, semi-formal bag, while the Birkin is a masculine, casual bag. I find this helps _me _to decide which bag works best with _my _outfit (and ultimately with my lifestyle, as I've passed my two Birkins on to my sister).
> Box, Barenia Fauve, Vache Naturel, and Ardennes are the atelier's best leathers.
> I cannot justify paying Hermès prices for Epsom, Negonda, canvas, or toile.
> Twillies look best round the neck or wrist.
> Rodeos look best on Christmas trees.




Ha - I actually have the opposite opinion on the Kelly.

My opinion is the Kelly is not meant for the modern woman. It's uppity and requires too much effort to get in and out of. I mean two hands to close it up! Seriously? Maybe it's meant for a queen or princess who doesn't need to get in and out of her bag frequently, but my vibe is casual chic. The PERFECT bag is the Birkin. I don't think it's masculine at all, not sure where that came from. It's functional, chic, so stylish, easy to access, and holds SO MUCH.

Also, what's the point of the Kelly if you're not going to close it up all the way anyways. At that point it begins to look more like a Birkin with the flaps hanging out, but not as chic as the Birkin and more plain.


----------



## finsmith

any bag aside from the Birkin, Constance and Kelly isn't worth buying. I love the big 3 bags but hate eveything else


----------



## 880

jiljenner said:


> My unpopular opinion is, I detest people who derail 'unpopular opinion' threads with their dissertation-length defenses against other people's opinions. Love what you love,  hate what you hate, and relieve yourself of the egoistic drive to justify either.
> 
> My unpopular _Hermès _opinions are:
> 
> The best Hermès bag _ever _is the Kelly.
> The Kelly is a proper handbag, and so I cringe that Hermès has encouraged shoulder/crossbody usage.
> The most functional Hermès bag would be the Birkin 35... if it could be carried on the shoulder as totes are intended. (I understand the history of the bag's evolution, but I have argued it with my family enough to be stubbornly resolute on this.)
> Based on _my interpretation of _their histories, the Kelly is a feminine, semi-formal bag, while the Birkin is a masculine, casual bag. I find this helps _me _to decide which bag works best with _my _outfit (and ultimately with my lifestyle, as I've passed my two Birkins on to my sister).
> Box, Barenia Fauve, Vache Naturel, and Ardennes are the atelier's best leathers.
> I cannot justify paying Hermès prices for Epsom, Negonda, canvas, or toile.
> Twillies look best round the neck or wrist.
> Rodeos look best on Christmas trees.


@jiljenner,
agree with some of your ’unpopular opinions’, but come to somewhat different conclusions.   I am certainly ‘guilty’ of dissertation length screeds (especially in answer to threads re microscopic defects on bags I’m thinking of Chanel, Hermes and chloe and threads bashing specific named SAs of evn if ones personal experience is not positive. Mainly bc I don’t see the point of scrutinizing leather, an organic skin, with a jeweler’s loupe, and bc I think bashing SAs by name is going overboard in a public forum. I do attempt in my dissertations ro keep things civil even if answers are not, and wish that all of us could remember that the written word sometimes comes across as a bit more harsh than the spoken one. And I’ve been thoroughly schooled and roasted in the fashion racism thread and others,  so I know this from personal experience!
Welcome to TPF


----------



## 880

classybags4ever said:


> Ha - I actually have the opposite opinion on the Kelly.
> 
> My opinion is the Kelly is not meant for the modern woman. It's uppity and requires too much effort to get in and out of. I mean two hands to close it up! Seriously? Maybe it's meant for a queen or princess who doesn't need to get in and out of her bag frequently, but my vibe is casual chic. The PERFECT bag is the Birkin. I don't think it's masculine at all, not sure where that came from. It's functional, chic, so stylish, easy to access, and holds SO MUCH.
> 
> Also, what's the point of the Kelly if you're not going to close it up all the way anyways. At that point it begins to look more like a Birkin with the flaps hanging out, but not as chic as the Birkin and more plain.



ITA, but don’t think @jiljenner said it was a proper handbag for the _modern_ woman   The kelly sellier is the perfect bag for covid times. I put my Amex in my pocket, wear mask and gloves and don’t open my bag at all. yet it counts for cost per wear  
(full disclosure: I love thebirkin30, but have come back to the kelly sellier 28 and, cough, many others. I’m promiscuous with H handbags. My DH would agree on the birkin being more masculine bc the drop is easier for him to carry when I get tired. But, he thinks my most special bag is the kelly sellier.

but, there are some days when I’m tired of carrying heavy H leather and H leather toile is even too heavy. Love the Goyard St. Louis for those days.


----------



## 880

@serene, I find these threads useful as food for thought And refining process of collecting and purchasing. I started by disliking the rodeo charm. By the end of this thread, I may have bought an so black Pm one  still would rather have a pair of Oran’s than the Oran charm though. And, people, pls don’t roast me, but i think the LV bag charm is cuter than the H one, and I’m definitely more of an H person. . . and, I adore the posts by tpfers here with H bag charm and Barbie etc.

Another example is I knew definitively, in my heart of hearts, for years, I was not a trim II person _because_ it was so ladylike and Jackie O, and especially not the 35, bc I love smaller bags.  A _short_ time after reading @papertiger’s Jackie bag thread posts, I am now the owner of three preloved trims in 31 crinoline, 35 Togo and 35 barenia, and the 35 Togo trim has become my favorite go to bag in covid times. (I rationalize this by saying, well preloved is a fraction of retail

there was a point in my minimalist phase where I started buying H men’s scarves and got rid of many 90s and 140s.  ive said it before, you only know what you really like when you have to eat your words or actions and repurchase the  same item two or three times.


----------



## serene

880 said:


> @serene, I find these threads useful as food for thought And refining process of collecting and purchasing. I started by disliking the rodeo charm. By the end of this thread, I may have bought an so black Pm one  still would rather have a pair of Oran’s than the Oran charm though. And, people, pls don’t roast me, but i think the LV bag charm is cuter than the H one, and I’m definitely more of an H person. . . But I adore the posts by tpfers here with H bag charm and Barbie etc.
> 
> there was a point in my minimalist phase where I started buying H men’s scarves and got rid of many 90s and 140s.  ive said it before, you only know what you really like when you have to eat your words or actions and repurchase the  same item two or three times.


So true that at one point you don't like something and next you wish you to get one


----------



## Otis31

finsmith said:


> any bag aside from the Birkin, Constance and Kelly isn't worth buying. I love the big 3 bags but hate eveything else


I used to feel the same way, but somehow got sucked in (hopefully this doesn’t happen with the rodeo charms)! Though I do balk at paying B/K/C like prices on some of their other designs.


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> ITA, but don’t think @jiljenner said it was a proper handbag for the _modern_ woman   The kelly sellier is the perfect bag for covid times. I put my Amex in my pocket, wear mask and gloves and don’t open my bag at all. yet it counts for cost per wear
> (full disclosure: I love thebirkin30, but have come back to the kelly sellier 28 and, cough, many others. I’m promiscuous with H handbags. My DH would agree on the birkin being more masculine bc the drop is easier for him to carry when I get tired. But, he thinks my most special bag is the kelly sellier.
> 
> but, there are some days when I’m tired of carrying heavy H leather and H leather toile is even too heavy. Love the Goyard St. Louis for those days.


Love your posts, @880! But now I must go ogle Goyard bags!!


----------



## doni

On the subject of the Kelly’s gender, I think if it feels femenine, then it is feminine to whoever feels that way. But, _historically_, it was meant to adapt a very male, very business style to a new type of working woman who was not the aristocrat of yore, buying Hermes just for her horses (and not carrying a bag, because carrying a proper bag was low class until very recently). That’s why it was called a sac à depêches for decades... So it was an extremely masculine, gender-bending look, at odds with other much more femenine styles popular not only in the 30s but even much later on.


----------



## 880

foxyqt said:


> I would say I'm not a fan of Box leather. I know that it is the ultimate heritage leather in Hermes but it never really appealed to me and I don't like the patina. Should I run and hide?


I keep coming back to this bc I am a fan of patinated and weatherproofed box, VN and barenia, (I think my aesthetic is similar to that of @SpicyTuna13 though I don’t know her position on patina  I do feel almost more kindred in spirit to @foxyqt, than tpfers who love box, VN and barenia, but want to keep it pristine and hate scratches. But, then, I remember that there are VN/Box/Barenia purists who don’t treat the leathers by @docride or docride method, and treasure every water stain and mark, or just do H spa. (I was one of those people until two things happened: my first box kelly came back once after a lengthy time away in H spa, and I couldn’t tell the difference; and I got an ugly placed watermark on a barenia bag)  So, I’m glad there is room in the H universe for all of us 

I also feel H was arguably better quality pre globalization and it’s more sustainable (cheaper and guilt free) to buy preloved. . . 

@classybags4ever, sometimes my outfit or mood desperately needs an ‘uppity‘ bag like my kelly to lift my mood! But, I sometimes get impatient when I see a woman struggling with her kelly _if I am behind her in line_. I’m like carry your phone and cc in your pocket like the rest of us kelily carriers 

thanks @DR2014 ! Goyard is light as a feather compared to H!

love @doni ‘s post above ^! But, I got DH a gorgeous ebene traditional sac de peches (sic) briefcase, and he was commiserating with another DH about how heavy it was. At least I got it for him in one of the sample sales. 

@serene, by the end of the thread, we’ll have you confessing that you dislike [insert name of popular coveted scarf]


----------



## Edk817

loh said:


> That's just downright rude.
> 
> My unpopular opinion is that bag charms don't do it for me.  They're cute, but not my thing.


Me too!! They just look silly to me. Or similar to some of the things you see in Japan, that are so childish. To each her own! I do love color in Hermès bags. I have a lot of black Chanel though... hmmm.. will have to do some soul searching on that haha.


----------



## Julide

880 said:


> I keep coming back to this bc I am a fan of patinated and weatherproofed box, VN and barenia, (I think my aesthetic is similar to that of @SpicyTuna13 though I don’t know her position on patina  I do feel almost more kindred in spirit to @foxyqt, than tpfers who love box, VN and barenia, but want to keep it pristine and hate scratches. But, then, I remember that there are VN/Box/Barenia purists who don’t treat the leathers by @docride or docride method, and treasure every water stain and mark, or just do H spa. (I was one of those people until two things happened: my first box kelly came back once after a lengthy time away in H spa, and I couldn’t tell the difference; and I got an ugly placed watermark on a barenia bag)  So, I’m glad there is room in the H universe for all of us
> 
> I also feel H was arguably better quality pre globalization and it’s more sustainable (cheaper and guilt free) to buy preloved. . .
> 
> @classybags4ever, sometimes my outfit or mood desperately needs an ‘uppity‘ bag like my kelly to lift my mood! But, I sometimes get impatient when I see a woman struggling with her kelly _if I am behind her in line_. I’m like carry your phone and cc in your pocket like the rest of us kelily carriers
> 
> thanks @DR2014 ! Goyard is light as a feather compared to H!
> 
> love @doni ‘s post above ^! But, I got DH a gorgeous ebene traditional sac de peches (sic) briefcase, and he was commiserating with another DH about how heavy it was. At least I got it for him in one of the sample sales.
> 
> @serene, by the end of the thread, we’ll have you confessing that you dislike [insert name of popular coveted scarf]


I am a huge barenia fan! Would love to see your barenia collection.

I want to be a purist and have non patina barenia but every time I get a new bag... I. Just. Can’t. Help. Myself. I take a huge sniff and inevitably there is a nose print on all my bags somewhere!

My opinion is about myself. People who sniff their barenia bags too closely


----------



## 880

Thank you Julide! Hugs


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## EmilyM111

jiljenner said:


> Rodeos look best on Christmas trees.



I recently looked at mine and thought 'the only place for this is Xmas tree and I will look amazing'


----------



## Lahambiee

I suppose to add to this, the closest Hermés got to a decent bag for daily use is the Verrou. Too bad the closure is weird, but the size is good to stuff your basics in.


----------



## doni

Lahambiee said:


> I suppose to add to this, the closest Hermés got to a decent bag for daily use is the Verrou. Too bad the closure is weird, but the size is good to stuff your basics in.


I am there with you. It really is such a well designed shoulder bag the Verrou. I love that it combines a multitude of varied pockets (including a back pocket that fits your smartphone!) with a single sizeable space. So few bags manage both.


----------



## aki_sato

Julide said:


> I am a huge barenia fan! Would love to see your barenia collection.
> 
> I want to be a purist and have non patina barenia but every time I get a new bag... I. Just. Can’t. Help. Myself. I take a huge sniff and inevitably there is a nose print on all my bags somewhere!
> 
> My opinion is about myself. People who sniff their barenia bags too closely


@Julide 
I’m the same!
I am happy to just sniff at my Barenia - don’t have to use it!
LOL 

And I don’t want it to go patina either


----------



## jiljenner

You're on the nail, @880! My interpretation of the Kelly's femininity (and the Birkin's masculinity) is based on my introduction to both. 

My great-grandmother, who seldom left her home without her hair coiffed, her clothing pressed, and her handbag and shoes polished, was a lover of Grace Kelly, Jackie Kennedy, and first ladies worldwide. She amassed a beautiful collection of Kellys in her lifetime, and so I will forever associate the bag with her. Though I was a tomboy in my youth, as I've gotten older and learned more about her and her love of fashion, I've come to view the Kelly -- and truly, _her _Kellys -- as the quintessence of femininity.

My grandmother, to whom my Gigi bequeathed her bags in passing, seldom carried my Gigi's Kellys. A seamstress and dressmaker, she preferred the Haut à courroies, and later the Birkin, for its bottomless capacity. She also collected, maintained, and raced muscle cars, and in her time, this was considered (amongst family, at least) a thoroughly masculine pursuit. Hence my personal interpretations of the bags' gender philosophies. 

I do receive your gentle reminder to mind my digital word. Ironically, my Gigi spent a fair amount of the time we had together celebrating my sharp wit and lambasting me for my sharp tongue    As well, I appreciate the digressions in most cases, especially when they digress in the direction of history (for instance, the discussion in the earlier pages of the thread about the history of the Evelyne was, *chef's kiss*). There is much to be learned about the house's heritage, and as I'm due to inherit both of my grandmothers' collections, I am eager to learn as much as possible about them. 

Thank you for the warm welcome!


880 said:


> ITA, but don’t think @jiljenner said it was a proper handbag for the _modern_ woman   The kelly sellier is the perfect bag for covid times. I put my Amex in my pocket, wear mask and gloves and don’t open my bag at all. yet it counts for cost per wear
> (full disclosure: I love thebirkin30, but have come back to the kelly sellier 28 and, cough, many others. I’m promiscuous with H handbags. My DH would agree on the birkin being more masculine bc the drop is easier for him to carry when I get tired. But, he thinks my most special bag is the kelly sellier.
> 
> but, there are some days when I’m tired of carrying heavy H leather and H leather toile is even too heavy. Love the Goyard St. Louis for those days.





880 said:


> @jiljenner,
> agree with some of your ’unpopular opinions’, but come to somewhat different conclusions.   I am certainly ‘guilty’ of dissertation length screeds (especially in answer to threads re microscopic defects on bags I’m thinking of Chanel, Hermes and chloe and threads bashing specific named SAs of evn if ones personal experience is not positive. Mainly bc I don’t see the point of scrutinizing leather, an organic skin, with a jeweler’s loupe, and bc I think bashing SAs by name is going overboard in a public forum. I do attempt in my dissertations ro keep things civil even if answers are not, and wish that all of us could remember that the written word sometimes comes across as a bit more harsh than the spoken one. And I’ve been thoroughly schooled and roasted in the fashion racism thread and others,  so I know this from personal experience!
> Welcome to TPF


----------



## Sofiko

jiljenner said:


> You're on the nail, @880! My interpretation of the Kelly's femininity (and the Birkin's masculinity) is based on my introduction to both.
> 
> My great-grandmother, who seldom left her home without her hair coiffed, her clothing pressed, and her handbag and shoes polished, was a lover of Grace Kelly, Jackie Kennedy, and first ladies worldwide. She amassed a beautiful collection of Kellys in her lifetime, and so I will forever associate the bag with her. Though I was a tomboy in my youth, as I've gotten older and learned more about her and her love of fashion, I've come to view the Kelly -- and truly, _her _Kellys -- as the quintessence of femininity.
> 
> My grandmother, to whom my Gigi bequeathed her bags in passing, seldom carried my Gigi's Kellys. A seamstress and dressmaker, she preferred the Haut à courroies, and later the Birkin, for its bottomless capacity. She also collected, maintained, and raced muscle cars, and in her time, this was considered (amongst family, at least) a thoroughly masculine pursuit. Hence my personal interpretations of the bags' gender philosophies.
> 
> I do receive your gentle reminder to mind my digital word. Ironically, my Gigi spent a fair amount of the time we had together celebrating my sharp wit and lambasting me for my sharp tongue    As well, I appreciate the digressions in most cases, especially when they digress in the direction of history (for instance, the discussion in the earlier pages of the thread about the history of the Evelyne was, *chef's kiss*). There is much to be learned about the house's heritage, and as I'm due to inherit both of my grandmothers' collections, I am eager to learn as much as possible about them.
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome!


Love you story


----------



## 880

jiljenner said:


> My grandmother, to whom my Gigi bequeathed her bags in passing, seldom carried my Gigi's Kellys. A seamstress and dressmaker, she preferred the Haut à courroies, and later the Birkin, for its bottomless capacity. She also collected, maintained, and raced muscle cars, and in her time, this was considered (amongst family, at least) a thoroughly masculine pursuit. Hence my personal interpretations of the bags' gender philosophies.


Love all of the story above, but especially this! Hope we’ll see lots of posts from you and some action or collection pics of fabulous vintage bags, cars, and anything else! There is a lot of room on TPF for everything and everyone and we are all very opinionated, so you are in the right place  !


----------



## catsinthebag

Edk817 said:


> Me too!! They just look silly to me. Or similar to some of the things you see in Japan, that are so childish. To each her own! I do love color in Hermès bags. I have a lot of black Chanel though... hmmm.. will have to do some soul searching on that haha.



I’m the same — three of my five Chanel bags are black, but all my H bags are color. Black just suits Chanel so well, and H does color so well .... I do see a black Kelly somewhere in my future though!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

QuelleFromage said:


> I have too many
> 
> I don't really like the way Himalayan croc looks. DH hates it even more and calls it "disgusting".
> 
> I think Epsom feels like plastic.
> 
> The Birkin 25 looks weirdly small to me.
> 
> I don't really enjoy FSH.
> 
> I think ostrich looks like pimples.
> 
> I don't like to see the spine in chèvre.
> 
> I love Birkin 35s.
> 
> I can't wear anything with a giant H, including the Constance, the H belt, the Clic H bracelets, and Evelynes worn backward (for some reason mini Evelyne doesn't bother me).



Hahaha. Love all of those! 
Gonna go and hide those legacy H belts in hurry now  Awesome post! Totally spot-on. Very accurate observations.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

demicouture said:


> I don't get any sort of charms dangling off the bags and don't even get me started on twillies
> I also do not understand the hype around acquiring so many different coin purses, wallets, etc...
> ETA: bag inserts... I really do not understand the appeal and why so expensive ?



Oh, but the rodeos look JUST like dogs!    And my dogs go with me anywhere. Haha.

I know, despite your stern warning, I wanna get you started on the twillies   I'll have you know that they are super cool to keep the handles of the bag just the right shade of pink from all the hand/disinfectant lotions we're using these days. You're right about the wallets though. I certainly do have too many...but waaay worse than that, they're all empty


----------



## Beach_bag

My unpopular opinion stems from the belief that the only bags worth having are 1) crossbody bags (like to have both hands free, and don't like the risk of a shoulder bag slipping down when I'm carrying coffee or other beverage), and 2) able to be quickly closed up (e.g., zipper or clasp, although still a wary of clasps as things can still sneak out).

This means I think that most Hermes bags are pretty useless, and that the best bag they've made is the Massai Cut.


----------



## beachkaka

aisham said:


> OMG this is so funny  Then I will name my Birkin 42 JPG II " Wile E. Coyote " . She looks just like him too  . This picture was taken 11 years ago immediately after purchase .
> 
> View attachment 4736925


When I first time saw reseller posted the photos of these bags online, I was thinking that how unprofessional these resellers are, how could they post these stretched pictures and expect people to buy it. I was too naive.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I'll add some, please don't shoot me.
1. Hermes bags are either too bland or too quirky or too impractical, except Birkin.
2. Hermes belts are not really good quality belts. The holes on mine expand and sometimes the metal part unbuckle it's self.
3. The metal H on Contance belt and bag is too gaudy.


----------



## themeanreds

My unpopular Hermes opinion is that I don't think Epsom leather is appealing at all, at least not on a bag. On an agenda or small leather good, yes, but not on a bag.


----------



## 880

Beach_bag said:


> don't like the risk of a shoulder bag slipping down when I'm carrying coffee or other beverage


This makes me chuckle bc when I got into Hermes, I stopped moisturizing my hands; buying to go cups of coffee; and, carrying pens. . . And wearing super dark denim unless I’ve made special provision. . . 12 years later I try not to grasp handles without twinkies (I slide my hands though the bag). I think I can now do it fast enough that DH doesn’t roll his eyes  but so long as we can laugh about it, it’s okay

@dangerouscurves, ITA re 2. And 3. But someone just posted a reveal this summer I think of a gorgeous Constance with either a dark H (maybe it was enamel or other material than shiny metal) and I saw a few lizard Hs on a Constance that didn’t look as dissonant as on a jige. JMO though. re the belt, I gave away my H buckles (my mom likes them) and now am thinking, I should look for something to use on the strap. .


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Purseloco

CoCoBelle said:


> The garden party bag looks exactly like my moms Walmart gardening bag. #sorrynotsorry


I think it is supposed to, isn't that why Hermes named it the Garden Party? I could be wrong, wasn't that the inspiration a garden tote?


----------



## Cavalier-Mom

I can’t stand the Constance bag.


----------



## paula24jen

Purseloco said:


> I think it is supposed to, isn't that why Hermes named it the Garden Party? I could be wrong, wasn't that the inspiration a garden tote?


My SA told me it’s called Garden Party  because that’s the occasion it was intended to serve; you put your picnic in your bag, go off to the gathering and then when you’ve eaten the food and the bag is emptier you can make it smaller by closing the tab. Dunno if that’s true but it’s what she described and it sounds plausible. Shame I don’t lead a Garden Party life, it sounds quite appealing


----------



## Zeremine

I don’t understand babying your bag to the point that it’s impractical for daily use. All 3 of my Kellys (box, clemence, tadelakt) have been on the floor, on the train, caught in snow & downpours and they’ve all come out unscathed. Nothing a little wiping down can’t fix!


----------



## Zeremine

double post!


----------



## Mairaculi

I don't like the big H logo, not on bags, not on scarves. It's not even interesting or good style, it's just about people knowing you wear the brand (I make an exception if your name starts with H). Evelyne is the worst, I know it's popular because of the perforated H, but I wish they'd do it without it.


----------



## LVLover

HKsai said:


> As much as I love my birkins, I wear my Birkenstock more.


 
I have a pair of Birkenstock’s to match every Birkin


----------



## Purseloco

paula24jen said:


> My SA told me it’s called Garden Party  because that’s the occasion it was intended to serve; you put your picnic in your bag, go off to the gathering and then when you’ve eaten the food and the bag is emptier you can make it smaller by closing the tab. Dunno if that’s true but it’s what she described and it sounds plausible. Shame I don’t lead a Garden Party life, it sounds quite appealing


I knew that the bag was created for a utilitarian purpose. I agree it would be nice to go on a picnic and be carefree. I think when we get past the COVID-19, we should all go on a picnic.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

LVLover said:


> I have a pair of Birkenstock’s to match every Birkin


You're living my dream   I have Birkinstock for every occasion, fur, tweed,metallic,studded etc etc....


----------



## Antje_MUC

Mairaculi said:


> I don't like the big H logo, not on bags, not on scarves. It's not even interesting or good style, it's just about people knowing you wear the brand (I make an exception if your name starts with H). Evelyne is the worst, I know it's popular because of the perforated H, but I wish they'd do it without it.


I was told more than once by seasoned H staff that the H on the Evelyne was supposed to be worn on the back, facing your body. 99,9% of Evelyne owners wear it with the H facing the world, and I agree, IMHO it is not pretty this way. Even Hermes follows their customers nowadays and shows the bag this way on photographs. Nevertheless I own 2 Evelynes which I totally love, because they are actually very practical & pretty once you turn them around.


----------



## Mairaculi

Antje_MUC said:


> I was told more than once by seasoned H staff that the H on the Evelyne was supposed to be worn on the back, facing your body. 99,9% of Evelyne owners wear it with the H facing the world, and I agree, IMHO it is not pretty this way. Even Hermes follows their customers nowadays and shows the bag this way on photographs. Nevertheless I own 2 Evelynes which I totally love, because they are actually very practical & pretty once you turn them around.


Yes, I heard that, too. And I can see the bag's simple beauty worn the “original“ way. Probably people seeing you with this bag think you wear it the wrong way  For me personally it would still keep me from buying it, if the H is one the back I still know it's there. Sad, because the size, minimalist design and practicality is right up my alley. Maybe they do a version without the H someday. But I don't see it in the near future with logomania still going strong.


----------



## Antje_MUC

Mairaculi said:


> Yes, I heard that, too. And I can see the bag's simple beauty worn the “original“ way. Probably people seeing you with this bag think you wear it the wrong way  For me personally it would still keep me from buying it, if the H is one the back I still know it's there. Sad, because the size, minimalist design and practicality is right up my alley. Maybe they do a version without the H someday. But I don't see it in the near future with logomania still going strong.


Most people won’t recognize it worn this way and I couldn’t care less 
It look some convincing to make me try it on, but then l fell in love  it was one of my first Hermes bags and probably the one I have worn the most up to now. The reason for the H is to let air in. It was designed with the idea that it could carry houses bandages that might be wet.
Not sure if anyone has ever used it for that purpose


----------



## catsinthebag

Mairaculi said:


> Yes, I heard that, too. And I can see the bag's simple beauty worn the “original“ way. Probably people seeing you with this bag think you wear it the wrong way  For me personally it would still keep me from buying it, if the H is one the back I still know it's there. Sad, because the size, minimalist design and practicality is right up my alley. Maybe they do a version without the H someday. But I don't see it in the near future with logomania still going strong.



The Evelyne Sellier doesn’t have a perforated H. It has an H, but it’s embossed, smaller and much more subtle, if that makes any difference.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Mairaculi said:


> Yes, I heard that, too. And I can see the bag's simple beauty worn the “original“ way. Probably people seeing you with this bag think you wear it the wrong way  For me personally it would still keep me from buying it, if the H is one the back I still know it's there. Sad, because the size, minimalist design and practicality is right up my alley. Maybe they do a version without the H someday. But I don't see it in the near future with logomania still going strong.


Gosh! agree 100%! This would be my ideal daily Hermes workhorse bag if it was as you described!
However even worn 'the correct way' with the H at the back I'd still feel it looked like I was showing off that I had a Hermes bag.
I keep considering looking for one but I just cant bring myself too because of the Huge H-Thats why I quite like the Sellier version its more discrete


----------



## Mairaculi

catsinthebag said:


> The Evelyne Sellier doesn’t have a perforated H. It has an H, but it’s embossed, smaller and much more subtle, if that makes any difference.


Thanks for the suggestion, on first glance it looked a bit too stiff for my taste, but it doesn't hurt to take a look!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## ajaxbreaker

dangerouscurves said:


> 3. The metal H on Contance belt and bag is too gaudy.


Agreed. It just looks tacky and like a desperate attempt to advertise that yes, you are rich enough to afford this super expensive item.


----------



## LKNN

1. Oran sandals. Why are these so beloved when it makes your pointer/ long toe look even longer? 
2. H's neon looking pinks (too childlike for me)
3. Exotics. Such a boomer thing.
4. Bi-colored SOs
5. The color Blanc
5. wearing the mini K (sellier) crossbody.
6. do not like bag charms of any kind


----------



## csshopper

Mairaculi said:


> I don't like the big H logo, not on bags, not on scarves. It's not even interesting or good style, it's just about people knowing you wear the brand (I make an exception if your name starts with H). Evelyne is the worst, I know it's popular because of the perforated H, but I wish they'd do it without it.


Removing the perforation negates the history of the bag and the Equestrian products are a permanent part of Hermes. From an online site: 
_"The essential Hermès crossbody, once relegated solely to the equestrian section of the French atelier’s wares, rose to fame only a few years ago as a result of the recession and its recession-era style.

The history of this bag goes 42 years back. Evelyne Bertrand, head of Hermès Riding Department, created her namesake bag in 1978 as a carry-all for horse groomer’s tools. Perforating one side so brushes and sponges could dry on the go. Though the perforated side is intended to be worn against the body, the H logo has become a coveted design element for luxury lovers."_


----------



## gottabagit

My unpopular (or maybe popular) opinion is that this game we have to play in order to get a handbag is downright silly. I really wanted a B30 in black or blue but took a B35 in black when it was offered after a two-year wait. I probably will never get the blue as I’m waiting to get it direct from the boutique. I know this is a first world problem but I just had to vent!!!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

csshopper said:


> Removing the perforation negates the history of the bag and the Equestrian products are a permanent part of Hermes. From an online site:
> _"The essential Hermès crossbody, once relegated solely to the equestrian section of the French atelier’s wares, rose to fame only a few years ago as a result of the recession and its recession-era style.
> 
> The history of this bag goes 42 years back. Evelyne Bertrand, head of Hermès Riding Department, created her namesake bag in 1978 as a carry-all for horse groomer’s tools. Perforating one side so brushes and sponges could dry on the go. Though the perforated side is intended to be worn against the body, the H logo has become a coveted design element for luxury lovers."_


I never EVER liked the Evelyne because of the perforated H and always swore it was a bag I would never want to own..however since learning it was originally designed to be worn on the inside (like air holes to let the contents inside breathe was I think the original idea behind them in the equestrian world)with the pocket on the outside the bag has been growing on my radar because I know its ease of use would make it a superb buy in terms of Cost-per-wear.
maybe I should move this to the 'never say never' post


----------



## BagLady164

LKNN said:


> 1. Oran sandals. Why are these so beloved when it makes your pointer/ long toe look even longer?
> 2. H's neon looking pinks (too childlike for me)
> 3. Exotics. Such a boomer thing.
> 4. Bi-colored SOs
> 5. The color Blanc
> 5. wearing the mini K (sellier) crossbody.
> 6. do not like bag charms of any kind


Exotics are a boomer thing?  LOL  interesting.  I’m not a boomer and most of the ones I see are carried by people a lot younger than me.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> since learning it was originally designed to be worn on the inside (like air holes to let the contents inside breathe was I think the original idea behind them in the equestrian world)


I have never understood how this is supposed to work - wouldn't the contents breathe better if the perforations faced outside, rather than facing inwards where they might be blocked by the wearer's body or clothes???


----------



## chicinthecity777

chicinthecity777 said:


> If you don't like so-called Hermes "games" then you should just vote with your wallet and not to buy anything from them.


Just want to re-post this.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ajaxbreaker said:


> I have never understood how this is supposed to work - wouldn't the contents breathe better if the perforations faced outside, rather than facing inwards where they might be blocked by the wearer's body or clothes???


Who are these people that allegedly carried their horse brushes around in Evelyns?! I kept most of my brushes etc in a plastic bucket when I was a kid and had horses  Very airy and breathy.


----------



## Harvard Girl

I hate to play the game to buy birkin and kelly，and I hate to beg SA to spend my own money.


----------



## francyFG

As much as I love Kellys I dislike Birkins.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

LKNN said:


> 1. Oran sandals. Why are these so beloved when it makes your pointer/ long toe look even longer?
> *2. H's neon looking pinks (too childlike for me)*
> 3. Exotics. Such a boomer thing.
> 4. Bi-colored SOs
> 5. The color Blanc
> 5. wearing the mini K (sellier) crossbody.
> 6. do not like bag charms of any kind


*OT, but I needed to say that I just saw on some blog (bopbop something?) that Hermès are bringing back Shocking Pink for 2021! Jubilation! I'm very (child-likey  ) happy about that. If they make it available in Chamkila Chèvre Calvis I'll probably micro faint but will of course quickly recover to buy myself one.*


----------



## francyFG

Harvard Girl said:


> I hate to play the game to buy birkin and kelly，and I hate to beg SA to spend my own money.



So true! I can't believe we're begging someone to let us spend our money on their products. It's really sad.


----------



## chicinthecity777

My unpopular opinion, or more of an unpopular rhetorical question, why give your money to a company you don't like?


----------



## Perja

chicinthecity777 said:


> My unpopular opinion, or more of an unpopular rhetorical question, why give your money to a company you don't like?



100% agree.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## sooyang

I hate that cheaper bags like picotin, garden party and evelyne do not have a flap or zipper to secure the contents inside.  Their bag sizes are often too small or too big, and it is so hard to find a crossbody bag that is not bulky and offer decent room to carry items.  On the other hand, Chanel has many styles that fit into that category... but with the dreadful chanel logo


----------



## Birkinitis

I dislike that the Hermes scarves are not printed on both sides. That's the least offensive thing I could come up with today.lol.


----------



## DiamondS

The yearly price increases. I know Hermès is not the only villain but plays a major role showing how it's done also for the other luxury brands.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Mairaculi said:


> I don't like the big H logo, not on bags, not on scarves. It's not even interesting or good style, it's just about people knowing you wear the brand (I make an exception if your name starts with H). Evelyne is the worst, I know it's popular because of the perforated H, but I wish they'd do it without it.



I also don't like the H on the Evelyne, but have 2 of them  I tend to wear the H inside in the last 2 years as having the small pocket outside feels more convenient these days. Used it the other way round in the past to store the more valuable items in the small pocket and wear it against my body. While its design is not my favorite the Evie is very practical. I can use it for almost every occasion as it's handsfree. Also putting a 13" laptop in it sometimes (33cm version, with waterproof sleeve if it rains). Or a DSLR camera. Or groceries.

My own H dislikes: the whole game as mentioned by others before. While it can be a positive surprise to score a B or K without prior purchase history I wished it was the norm to get what you want in a store...

Also not a fan of bag charms. Some do look cute, but I'd rather spend on the next bag as it can carry things while the bag charm is only for looks. Same goes for bag inserts. Why have a bag within a bag. I used one (not from H) many years ago and first thought it was a good idea in a large black hole bag like the LV Speedy 35. But then I figured I'm just not the type for it. I refuse to spend the extra seconds for placing an item back into the designated pocket and much prefer to throw it back into the abyss... just to fish around for it much longer the next time I need it


----------



## jennyy

Not a fan of the Constance or the belts with the big o' H on them. It's screaming, "Look at me! I spent so much money on this bag and this belt!"


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

CrackBerryCream said:


> I also don't like the H on the Evelyne, but have 2 of them  I tend to wear the H inside in the last 2 years as having the small pocket outside feels more convenient these days. Used it the other way round in the past to store the more valuable items in the small pocket and wear it against my body. While its design is not my favorite the Evie is very practical. I can use it for almost every occasion as it's handsfree. Also putting a 13" laptop in it sometimes (33cm version, with waterproof sleeve if it rains). Or a DSLR camera. Or groceries.
> 
> My own H dislikes: the whole game as mentioned by others before. While it can be a positive surprise to score a B or K without prior purchase history I wished it was the norm to get what you want in a store...
> 
> Also not a fan of bag charms. Some do look cute, but I'd rather spend on the next bag as it can carry things while the bag charm is only for looks. Same goes for bag inserts. Why have a bag within a bag. I used one (not from H) many years ago and first thought it was a good idea in a large black hole bag like the LV Speedy 35. But then I figured I'm just not the type for it. I refuse to spend the extra seconds for placing an item back into the designated pocket and much prefer to throw it back into the abyss... just to fish around for it much longer the next time I need it


I agree with so much of this post!
And I can see myself getting an Evie 31 at some point this year...Like you I dont love the design but I know It'll be a workhorse and less fiddly to get in and out of than my Jypsiere


----------



## lara0112

all I see these days in the suddenly many unboxings is Togo and Epsom. Aren't there other leathers anymore?


----------



## Naessi

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I never EVER liked the Evelyne because of the perforated H and always swore it was a bag I would never want to own..however since learning it was originally designed to be worn on the inside (like air holes to let the contents inside breathe was I think the original idea behind them in the equestrian world)with the pocket on the outside the bag has been growing on my radar because I know its ease of use would make it a superb buy in terms of Cost-per-wear.
> maybe I should move this to the 'never say never' post



That was me a few years ago... Eventually I was won over by how practical of a bag it is. Now I wear my Evelyne every day!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

LKNN said:


> 1. Oran sandals. Why are these so beloved when it makes your pointer/ long toe look even longer?
> 2. H's neon looking pinks (too childlike for me)
> 3. Exotics. Such a boomer thing.
> 4. Bi-colored SOs
> 5. The color Blanc
> 5. wearing the mini K (sellier) crossbody.
> 6. do not like bag charms of any kind



Hahha! I don't agree with you (or at least, not with everything) but you made me laugh out loud!   And who can't use a good laugh these days?  Thanks!


----------



## Perja

Time to dip my quill the poisoned inkwell of radical honesty to contribute to this thread    (Think you detect an overdose of Bridgerton? You’d be right).

_Bar Hermessence, H perfumes are terribly in pungent old lady territory_
_Who in their right mind buys a Rodeo (but sign me up for the one with wings, it’s _*completely*_ different, I swear) _
_Bags that can only be worn on the wrist: looking at you, tiny Kellies and Bs. _
_Etoupe is the equivalent of having a perma-tan. _
_Lindy worn with the strap looks like a bread loaf with identity issues (but I love it worn fortune cookie style!)_
_Ostrich leather looks like a skin condition (but mostly in pictures. In person, some colours are to die for)_
_The new Raisin is an insult to its ancestor_
_What's with the weird strap placement on bags like the 24/24?_
If you love any of the above... rock on  and in good health! I am sure there are plenty of things that I love that others hate  

And now for random thoughts on previous posts:


BagsNBaguettes said:


> Or the folks who will buy luxury bags,etc. out the wazoo, but will go and purchase the cheapest IKEA particleboard closet system to keep them in!


Oi! I resent that. I got the *fancy* mirrored doors for my walk-in AND had them professionally installed and outfitted. 
All jokes aside, I get what you're saying, but if the wardrobe space you have has standard-ish dimensions, the price difference between the ones made by wardrobe specialists & Ikea isn't worth it. Where a custom job makes sense is in lighting, inside arrangements & adding custom-builds for spaces with non-standard volumes or dimensions. 


880 said:


> love this!  and I’m a total carnivore but I love the pao di quejo and farofa at Brazilian BBQ


You made me want pao di quejo, which can’t be found for love or money these days 


maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Can you turn down an SO bag? I would assume one would be committed to purchasing it?


You can, but it may be a fight because the bag was, after all, made for you. I'd make a case against buying it "regardless" and flipping it on the resale market... if only for the fact that so many of us experience disappointment at the boutique and it would just contribute to that.


----------



## Julide

Perja said:


> Time to dip my quill the poisoned inkwell of radical honesty to contribute to this thread    (Think you detect an overdose of Bridgerton? You’d be right).
> 
> _Bar Hermessence, H perfumes are terribly in pungent old lady territory_
> _Who in their right mind buys a Rodeo (but sign me up for the one with wings, it’s _*completely*_ different, I swear) _
> _Bags that can only be worn on the wrist: looking at you, tiny Kellies and Bs. _
> _Etoupe is the equivalent of having a perma-tan. _
> _Lindy worn with the strap looks like a bread loaf with identity issues (but I love it worn fortune cookie style!)_
> _Ostrich leather looks like a skin condition (but mostly in pictures. In person, some colours are to die for)_
> _The new Raisin is an insult to its ancestor_
> _What's with the weird strap placement on bags like the 24/24?_
> If you love any of the above... rock on  and in good health! I am sure there are plenty of things that I love that others hate
> 
> And now for random thoughts on previous posts:
> 
> Oi! I resent that. I got the *fancy* mirrored doors for my walk-in AND had them professionally installed and outfitted.
> All jokes aside, I get what you're saying, but if the wardrobe space you have has standard-ish dimensions, the price difference between the ones made by wardrobe specialists & Ikea isn't worth it. Where a custom job makes sense is in lighting, inside arrangements & adding custom-builds for spaces with non-standard volumes or dimensions.
> 
> You made me want pao di quejo, which can’t be found for love or money these days
> 
> You can, but it may be a fight because the bag was, after all, made for you. I'd make a case against buying it "regardless" and flipping it on the resale market... if only for the fact that so many of us experience disappointment at the boutique and it would just contribute to that.


You should have a warning in your post. Do not drink while reading!So funny! Thank you for a great laugh today!!

P.S. Pão de Queijo, I think it is easy to make. Maybe finding tapioca / manioc (cassava)  flour may be difficult but the recipe is pretty easy! I love cheese bread of all kinds...


----------



## Perja

Julide said:


> You should have a warning in your post. Do not drink while reading!So funny! Thank you for a great laugh today!!
> 
> P.S. Pão de Queijo, I think it is easy to make. Maybe finding tapioca / manioc (cassava)  flour may be difficult but the recipe is pretty easy! I love cheese bread of all kinds...


Glad I entertained  Me too. You could wrap cheese in cardboard and I’d still be into it. I’m a bit scared to desecrate my stomach’s fond memories with crappy execution but will look into it!


----------



## Julide

Perja said:


> Glad I entertained  Me too. You could wrap cheese in cardboard and I’d still be into it. I’m a bit scared to desecrate my stomach’s fond memories with crappy execution but will look into it!


Understandable. I feel this way about many delicious things I have had


----------



## leechiyong

Julide said:


> You should have a warning in your post. Do not drink while reading!So funny! Thank you for a great laugh today!!
> 
> P.S. Pão de Queijo, I think it is easy to make. Maybe finding tapioca / manioc (cassava)  flour may be difficult but the recipe is pretty easy! I love cheese bread of all kinds...


I didn’t find making Pão de Queijo to be too bad either; just make sure you get someone else to do the dishes.  The stuff sticks!

Also, I did not expect to get hungry reading this thread.


----------



## Perja

leechiyong said:


> I didn’t find making Pão de Queijo to be too bad either; just make sure you get someone else to do the dishes.  The stuff sticks!
> 
> Also, I did not expect to get hungry reading this thread.


Someone else to do the dishes is an indispensable condiment in my cooking! 

As for the hunger... care for some unpalatable H opinions to wash it down?


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## HoneyLocks

Perja said:


> The new Raisin is an insult to its ancestor


New Raisin? If I ever get an H bag I want it to be raisin. Can somebody please direct me to more info?
What I dislike: 
their H deco teapot only looks nice, but is terrible for drinking tea: does not keet it warm, and the spout ist the worst dribbler I ever had.
Bleu Izmir is such a great color, why is it discontinued?


----------



## Perja

HoneyLocks said:


> New Raisin? If I ever get an H bag I want it to be raisin. Can somebody please direct me to more info?
> What I dislike:
> their H deco teapot only looks nice, but is terrible for drinking tea: does not keet it warm, and the spout ist the worst dribbler I ever had.
> Bleu Izmir is such a great color, why is it discontinued?


I've seen some more Raisin bags that were more recent than my mid-2000s bag and the purple was browner. Couldn't find any pictures off hand, but I've seen it.


----------



## LVinCali

Unpopular opinions, right?  Hidden inventory.  I hate how difficult H makes it to find everything (or anything!).  As in, I now know that I need to shop for H items primarily here on tPF, then I look sporadically for whatever isn't sold out on the websites (France, Germany, US), then occasionally a trip to the store to see about 10% of what is available...  There are so many lovely H things, but I feel like I am only aware of half of it and I hate to have my SA take a lot of time to look on the phone/in the storeroom for things when I go in.

When I actually find a good picture of what I love, it's rarely in stock at my boutique.  Or they don't make it anymore or whatever...  Maybe some people love the chase or having their SA only push items to them, but I like to do my research for purchases and H makes it difficult.


----------



## Flowerlily

LVinCali said:


> Unpopular opinions, right?  Hidden inventory.  I hate how difficult H makes it to find everything (or anything!).  As in, I now know that I need to shop for H items primarily here on tPF, then I look sporadically for whatever isn't sold out on the websites (France, Germany, US), then occasionally a trip to the store to see about 10% of what is available...  There are so many lovely H things, but I feel like I am only aware of half of it and I hate to have my SA take a lot of time to look on the phone/in the storeroom for things when I go in.
> 
> When I actually find a good picture of what I love, it's rarely in stock at my boutique.  Or they don't make it anymore or whatever...  Maybe some people love the chase or having their SA only push items to them, but I like to do my research for purchases and H makes it difficult.


Can't agree more, I've got exactly the same 'problem'. Would love to see a digital inventory of all the items they produce each season.


----------



## 880

leechiyong said:


> I didn’t find making Pão de Queijo to be too bad either; just make sure you get someone else to do the dishes.  The stuff sticks!
> 
> Also, I did not expect to get hungry reading this thread.


OT, my apologies, but I made cheater pao dI quejo in the blender and dump it into nonstick mini muffin trays. If you make real pao (more like a gougere process) I’d recommend King Arthur or other brand parchment paper. I use bobs red mill brand tapioca flour and vary thr cheese according to mood. . . I forget if this is the recipe I last used; there are several and I just add extra manchego  (less puff but more cheesiness is a compromise I prefer) https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/easy_brazilian_cheese_bread/
@LVinCali, I agree re hidden inventory. I was told long ago that DHs preferred SLG was discontinued, only for my SA to have unearthed one last week. Also agree re the time wasted spent hunting in the back for items. where I am, SAs can only come in twice a week and it seems like such a waste for them to spend half of your appt hunting for stuff.

Note: 8 don’t think I’ve seen the new raisin. Wonder if it’s like iris or like prune


----------



## Stansy

Why oh why is the Berline currently not produced??


----------



## mursepurse

-Not a fan of the mini bag trend and can't wait for it to go away... Kelly 20/25 and Birkin 25 are too small! 
-Not a fan of exotics either... especially ostrich. The pebbly dots just kind of freak me out!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Perja said:


> Time to dip my quill the poisoned inkwell of radical honesty to contribute to this thread    (Think you detect an overdose of Bridgerton? You’d be right).
> 
> _Bar Hermessence, H perfumes are terribly in pungent old lady territory_
> _Who in their right mind buys a Rodeo (but sign me up for the one with wings, it’s _*completely*_ different, I swear) _
> _Bags that can only be worn on the wrist: looking at you, tiny Kellies and Bs. _
> _Etoupe is the equivalent of having a perma-tan. _
> _Lindy worn with the strap looks like a bread loaf with identity issues (but I love it worn fortune cookie style!)_
> _Ostrich leather looks like a skin condition (but mostly in pictures. In person, some colours are to die for)_
> _The new Raisin is an insult to its ancestor_
> _What's with the weird strap placement on bags like the 24/24?_
> Agree with all except the Perfumes ...I love many of them
> And Ostrich I actually quite like !


----------



## Bostonjetset

LKNN said:


> 6. do not like bag charms of any kind


Especially the one that looks like a mini H shopping bag. It looks fake to me even though it’s not. Reminds me of something one would find on Canal St in NYC back in the late 90s.


----------



## jennyy

Perja said:


> Lindy worn with the strap looks like a bread loaf with identity issues (but I love it worn fortune cookie style!)


 
I LOL-ed @ this one because I actually have a gold Lindy and I also think it looks like a bread loaf. What can I say? I need my carbs!


----------



## tking03

mursepurse said:


> -Not a fan of the mini bag trend and can't wait for it to go away... Kelly 20/25 and Birkin 25 are too small!
> -Not a fan of exotics either... especially ostrich. The pebbly dots just kind of freak me out!


This times 1 million.


----------



## lulilu

Don't kill me, but my "contribution" today is not about what H makes or doesn't make, it's about people trying to use bags (or other items) in an unintended way.  Eg, trying to make a birkin into a shoulder bag, or using a necklace or scarf to turn a wallet, picotin, etc. into a shoulder bag.  H makes so many beautiful e.g. shoulder bags.  IMHO, these do-it-yourself productions look awkward and take away from the original product.


----------



## Christofle

Stansy said:


> Why oh why is the Berline currently not produced??


This x infinity


----------



## hermesgeek

Birkins and Kelly’s with the rodeo and h shopping bag charms make the bag look so tacky. But nothing beats the birkins and Kelly’s being draped with twilly’s AND 2 or more bag charms, talk about weeding out the classiness of the piece! 

also, SO’s with the craziest color combinations make me gag.


----------



## Perja

jennyy said:


> I LOL-ed @ this one because I actually have a gold Lindy and I also think it looks like a bread loaf. What can I say? I need my carbs!



If a humble bread loaf can attain its dream career as a luxury bag, there is hope for us all


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Purrsey

This is likely mentioned before. 
Why are resellers jacking up price of Epsom bags when this leather isn’t exactly worthy (compared to other beautiful H leathers)?


----------



## Perja

LVinCali said:


> Unpopular opinions, right?  Hidden inventory.  I hate how difficult H makes it to find everything (or anything!).  As in, I now know that I need to shop for H items primarily here on tPF, then I look sporadically for whatever isn't sold out on the websites (France, Germany, US), then occasionally a trip to the store to see about 10% of what is available...  There are so many lovely H things, but I feel like I am only aware of half of it and I hate to have my SA take a lot of time to look on the phone/in the storeroom for things when I go in.
> 
> When I actually find a good picture of what I love, it's rarely in stock at my boutique.  Or they don't make it anymore or whatever...  Maybe some people love the chase or having their SA only push items to them, but I like to do my research for purchases and H makes it difficult.



That's what happens when your inventory is managed by what seems to be really hare-brained squirrels. "Would you imagine that, these were in stockroom 59, sub-basement 106!"



Bostonjetset said:


> Especially the one that looks like a mini H shopping bag. It looks fake to me even though it’s not. Reminds me of something one would find on Canal St in NYC back in the late 90s.



I 90% agree. If it were functional, I'd defend it. And 10% of me will probably bully the rest into buying one anyway because I'm that kind of sucker, who will justify bad accessories choices with a toss of hair and muttering about being "ironic".  



lulilu said:


> Don't kill me, but my "contribution" today is not about what H makes or doesn't make, it's about people trying to use bags (or other items) in an unintended way.  Eg, trying to make a birkin into a shoulder bag, or using a necklace or scarf to turn a wallet, picotin, etc. into a shoulder bag.  H makes so many beautiful e.g. shoulder bags.  IMHO, these do-it-yourself productions look awkward and take away from the original product.



Is that a snide comment about the Birkinstocks (thread seems to have vanished but they were Birkenstocks cut from Birkin bags) I'm about to order?  (just kidding. I like my Birks cheap and cheerful)



Purrsey said:


> This is likely mentioned before.
> Why are resellers jacking up price of Epsom bags when this leather isn’t exactly worthy (compared to other beautiful H leathers)?



(If you are offended by those who quote scriptures in vain, skip ahead!)

 As Jesus said (Matthew 19:30) “many who are first will be last, and many who are last will be first”. 



880 said:


> OT, my apologies, but I made cheater pao dI quejo in the blender and dump it into nonstick mini muffin trays. If you make real pao (more like a gougere process) I’d recommend King Arthur or other brand parchment paper. I use bobs red mill brand tapioca flour and vary thr cheese according to mood. . . I forget if this is the recipe I last used; there are several and I just add extra manchego  (less puff but more cheesiness is a compromise I prefer) https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/easy_brazilian_cheese_bread/
> @LVinCali, I agree re hidden inventory. I was told long ago that DHs preferred SLG was discontinued, only for my SA to have unearthed one last week. Also agree re the time wasted spent hunting in the back for items. where I am, SAs can only come in twice a week and it seems like such a waste for them to spend half of your appt hunting for stuff.
> 
> Note: 8 don’t think I’ve seen the new raisin. Wonder if it’s like iris or like prune



I'm not salivating, you're salivating.


----------



## michaelscofield

My unpopular opinion is I dislike ostrich on bags....the bumpy skin is like a bad rash and makes me feel itchy when I see it and I don't like it.


----------



## Ceeje89

I’ve read this whole thread and I think this is a new one, so no one kill me! I dislike how the smaller Kellys look in the retourne construction, just something about it looks “off” to me. Though I do love the look of a big slouchy retourne K and the small selliers are adorable.  Ah well more for everyone else I suppose!


----------



## Perja

hermesgeek said:


> Birkins and Kelly’s with the rodeo and h shopping bag charms make the bag look so tacky. But nothing beats the birkins and Kelly’s being draped with twilly’s AND 2 or more bag charms, talk about weeding out the classiness of the piece!
> 
> also, SO’s with the craziest color combinations make me gag.



Allow me to change your mind.


(Saw this on IG just now)

Doesn’t an H bag with twillies, Rodeos, bells and whistles sound positively classy now?


----------



## livethelake

lulilu said:


> Don't kill me, but my "contribution" today is not about what H makes or doesn't make, it's about people trying to use bags (or other items) in an unintended way.  Eg, trying to make a birkin into a shoulder bag, or using a necklace or scarf to turn a wallet, picotin, etc. into a shoulder bag.  H makes so many beautiful e.g. shoulder bags.  IMHO, these do-it-yourself productions look awkward and take away from the original product.


YES YES YES!  don't put a strap on a birkin...it's a tote FFS.


----------



## tensgrl

I love the beauty of the Birkin and Kelly and hate to see them muddled by hanging bag charms etc off of them.  It looks exceedingly juvenile to me.  I do use a single twilly on my Gris Asphalte kelly during warm months to protect the handle.  I'm not a fan of the busy look of two twillies on a birkin, but if it's a light color, I do understand it.


----------



## BowieFan1971

lulilu said:


> Don't kill me, but my "contribution" today is not about what H makes or doesn't make, it's about people trying to use bags (or other items) in an unintended way.  Eg, trying to make a birkin into a shoulder bag, or using a necklace or scarf to turn a wallet, picotin, etc. into a shoulder bag.  H makes so many beautiful e.g. shoulder bags.  IMHO, these do-it-yourself productions look awkward and take away from the original product.


I didn’t like how people hung straps or scarves on the loops of a Picotin because of how it changed the lines, but I just saw a video of a woman looping a chain strap or twilly through the handles to use it as a shoulder bag and thought it looked cute and created a nice shape. I do agree with you about shoulder straps, especially thin ones on bigger bags, on ANY top handles bag. Yes, it is functional, but rarely looks good.

And an FYI- Hermès prints a scarf card showing you how to use a scarf to make a shoulder strap and uses a Kelly as the bag...so much for your belief about Hermès and their intentions....


----------



## lulilu

BowieFan1971 said:


> And an FYI- Hermès prints a scarf card showing you how to use a scarf to make a shoulder strap and uses a Kelly as the bag...so much for your belief about Hermès and their intentions....



Anything for a buck these days it seems.  smdh


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

I'm brand-new to Hermes and just starting to catch the bug, so here are my contributions:

Anything in lizard, snake or croc makes me sad, because I keep and breed geckos and snakes and I find reptiles are such a misunderstood genre of animal. They're beautiful items, I just would feel like a traitor to my gecks owning one. (For some reason, cow leather does not bother me as much, due to meat production already being a thing that happens. I'm sure it would though if I kept cows and sheep.)

I don't like the Birkin's shape. <_<; It looks humpbacked and I don't get it? It seems by all accounts impractical, and the little loopy handles mean you have to hold this big bag in the crook of your arm? I like kellys, they don't look like me after I've been sitting at the computer all day.

I think the men's cashmere/silk 100 scarves are JUST THE BEST. I compared them to the 90 in silk in the store and I just didn't really care for the pure silk. The cashmere is so soft and the extra length makes it more wearable as a scarf imo. Also the men get really fun and cool designs, like silly bionic horse-motorcycle hybrids riding in cyberspace, or a fantasy dreamscape, or the one I got which is a gigantic T-Rex face.


----------



## LKNN

SO specific:
• Contrast stitching 
• bi-colored SOs


----------



## carabelli888

Don’t kill me but I don’t like twillies or charms on Birkins or Kellys.


----------



## LavenderIce

Oran sandals make you look like you have french fry toes.


----------



## aperta

I only just got back into showing interest in Hermes within the past year or so. I hate to admit this, but the whole store culture and overly pretentious vibe turned me off for a very long time. Un-popular opinion: I still don't have a warm and fuzzy feeling about the brand. I'm sure this isn't shocking to some people, but I just got tired of trying and decided I didn't want to play their games. If I walk into a Chanel store, or text my LV SA and say "Hey, I want this purse. Take my money." they will gladly do so. We have multiple Lamborghinis, Ferraris, Porsches, and we know that as long as we continue to buy cars, we'll be able to special order new limited edition models, and in whatever specs we'd like. I didn't exactly find the same at Hermes despite spending money. Maybe I got unlucky but my experience just didn't sit well with me. I decided to take one last shot at trying to get a B or K about 8 years ago; I spent two weeks in Paris going to FSH, Sevres and George V twice a day every day (buying RTW, scarves, jewelry) and came back empty handed.


----------



## Yuki85

aperta said:


> I only just got back into showing interest in Hermes within the past year or so. I hate to admit this, but the whole store culture and overly pretentious vibe turned me off for a very long time. Un-popular opinion: I still don't have a warm and fuzzy feeling about the brand. I'm sure this isn't shocking to some people, but I just got tired of trying and decided I didn't want to play their games. If I walk into a Chanel store, or text my LV SA and say "Hey, I want this purse. Take my money." they will gladly do so. We have multiple Lamborghinis, Ferraris, Porsches, and we know that as long as we continue to buy cars, we'll be able to special order new limited edition models, and in whatever specs we'd like. I didn't exactly find the same at Hermes despite spending money. Maybe I got unlucky but my experience just didn't sit well with me. I decided to take one last shot at trying to get a B or K about 8 years ago; I spent two weeks in Paris going to FSH, Sevres and George V twice a day every day (buying RTW, scarves, jewelry) and came back empty handed.



You made my day!!! I was just laughing about your story!! I am  on your side regarding H store culture...


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## lulilu

aperta said:


> I only just got back into showing interest in Hermes within the past year or so. I hate to admit this, but the whole store culture and overly pretentious vibe turned me off for a very long time. Un-popular opinion: I still don't have a warm and fuzzy feeling about the brand. I'm sure this isn't shocking to some people, but I just got tired of trying and decided I didn't want to play their games. If I walk into a Chanel store, or text my LV SA and say "Hey, I want this purse. Take my money." they will gladly do so. *We have multiple Lamborghinis, Ferraris, Porsches, and we know that as long as we continue to buy cars, we'll be able to special order new limited edition models, and in whatever specs we'd like. *I didn't exactly find the same at Hermes despite spending money. Maybe I got unlucky but my experience just didn't sit well with me. I decided to take one last shot at trying to get a B or K about 8 years ago; I spent two weeks in Paris going to FSH, Sevres and George V twice a day every day (buying RTW, scarves, jewelry) and came back empty handed.



Forget your bag collection, I am dying to see the car collection!


----------



## chicinthecity777

aperta said:


> I only just got back into showing interest in Hermes within the past year or so. I hate to admit this, but the whole store culture and overly pretentious vibe turned me off for a very long time. Un-popular opinion: I still don't have a warm and fuzzy feeling about the brand. I'm sure this isn't shocking to some people, but I just got tired of trying and decided I didn't want to play their games. If I walk into a Chanel store, or text my LV SA and say "Hey, I want this purse. Take my money." they will gladly do so. We have multiple Lamborghinis, Ferraris, Porsches, and we know that as long as we continue to buy cars, we'll be able to special order new limited edition models, and in whatever specs we'd like. I didn't exactly find the same at Hermes despite spending money. Maybe I got unlucky but my experience just didn't sit well with me. I decided to take one last shot at trying to get a B or K about 8 years ago; I spent two weeks in Paris going to FSH, Sevres and George V twice a day every day (buying RTW, scarves, jewelry) and came back empty handed.


Why don't you just buy from high profile resellers? Or if you buy one of their diamond encrusted solid gold wide CDC bracelets or something, the B or K will emerge. They would probably offer you a special order on the spot.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Granted, I was only there once to specifically buy a scarf- not a high dollar item- but I had a wonderful experience. Much better than I expected to have, from the phone call to make my appointment through to the moment I left. However, I was not there to buy something so I could one day get offered a B or K, since I have no interest in owning either one. I left with exactly what I went in there for- the perfect scarf! And was even shown bags I wanted to see while I was there. If getting a B or K is why you are going and spending money there when you don’t like the company or the other merchandise that much, save that money and just get the bag brand new from a reseller. Then you will have the bag you want and not spend money on other stuff that you seem to resent buying.

Easy peasy!


----------



## Bagisa

The issue isn’t whether she should take the “easy peasy” reseller route. Going the reseller route only makes the market worse for people playing the H game, so I’m not sure why that’s considered a good alternative. 

The real issue is that different stores and SAs have seemingly different policies, resulting in a sense of unfairness to those that spend $$$, but still don’t get an offer. We know that an H virgin can score in FSH, while another another can score at a home store after buying 1 pair of oran sandals, while others get zilch, despite spending 1:1. It’s an unfair game no matter how you slice and dice it.


----------



## aperta

lulilu said:


> Forget your bag collection, I am dying to see the car collection!


Haha. I like to stay anonymous so I won't be posting any car pics. None of our cars are very discreet to say the least. My daily SUV is a Lamborghini Urus which I love (it's also the only SUV we currently have), but we are discussing getting a Tesla or X5 because sometimes it's nice to go places a little more incognito.



chicinthecity777 said:


> Why don't you just buy from high profile resellers? Or if you buy one of their diamond encrusted solid gold wide CDC bracelets or something, the B or K will emerge. They would probably offer you a special order on the spot.


I did end up buying through a reseller; I use Privé Porter. It just bothers me to spend double the cost I would've spent in store, but honestly at this point I'd rather save my time and energy and do that than play the game at the boutique. The key word there is "probably"; you just never know. I also am very specific about what leather/hardware combos I like (and I really only buy neutrals), so I'd be hyper annoyed if I spent 30k on a bunch of random houseware items only to be offered a B35 in lime or something.



BowieFan1971 said:


> Granted, I was only there once to specifically buy a scarf- not a high dollar item- but I had a wonderful experience. Much better than I expected to have, from the phone call to make my appointment through to the moment I left. However, I was not there to buy something so I could one day get offered a B or K, since I have no interest in owning either one. I left with exactly what I went in there for- the perfect scarf! And was even shown bags I wanted to see while I was there. If getting a B or K is why you are going and spending money there when you don’t like the company or the other merchandise that much, save that money and just get the bag brand new from a reseller. Then you will have the bag you want and not spend money on other stuff that you seem to resent buying.
> 
> Easy peasy!


I'm glad to hear that you had a much more positive experience! The thing is I actually really love their scarves, RTW, easier to obtain leather goods, and other merchandise, but I had always wanted to eventually get into Bs and Ks. I think having such a difficult experience trying to acquire one left a bit of a bad taste in my mouth and thus kind of tarnished my view of the brand as a whole. I still very much love my Hermes items, but I'm still left with a less than pleasant feeling of the company if that makes sense?



Bagisa said:


> The issue isn’t whether she should take the “easy peasy” reseller route. Going the reseller route only makes the market worse for people playing the H game, so I’m not sure why that’s considered a good alternative.
> 
> The real issue is that different stores and SAs have seemingly different policies, resulting in a sense of unfairness to those that spend $$$, but still don’t get an offer. We know that an H virgin can score in FSH, while another another can score at a home store after buying 1 pair of oran sandals, while others get zilch, despite spending 1:1. It’s an unfair game no matter how you slice and dice it.


I completely agree with your entire comment. You're literally playing a different game depending on which boutique you're in, what SA you have, what items you buy, etc.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Bagisa said:


> The issue isn’t whether she should take the “easy peasy” reseller route. Going the reseller route only makes the market worse for people playing the H game, so I’m not sure why that’s considered a good alternative.
> 
> The real issue is that different stores and SAs have seemingly different policies, resulting in a sense of unfairness to those that spend $$$, but still don’t get an offer. We know that an H virgin can score in FSH, while another another can score at a home store after buying 1 pair of oran sandals, while others get zilch, despite spending 1:1. It’s an unfair game no matter how you slice and dice it.


If you are tired of the game, stop playing. If people stopped playing the game, Hermès would have to change. But as long as people play, they will keep doing what they do and stack the deck as they see fit in a way that benefits them. If they want to make it random, they can. It’s not fair, it’s business. They have the product. Maybe they don’t want their top bags to be seen like the “gift with purchase.” Or like they should have a Hermès pouch card for a B or K. They control the supply, which they keep low to drive up exclusivity and demand. Part of why you want it is because you have to “earn” it. But guess what, the H virgin does not get hers fit free. She had to earn hers too because it costs her $10-30k to buy her bag too.
Want to change supply? Change demand. When fashionistas go nuts over accessible brands like Telfar or Mansur Gavriel and buy them instead of B or K, they get worried. When other brands make bags inspired by B or K (not fakes) and they become IT bags, they get worried. When people buy preloved in large numbers instead of a new one from any source, they get worried.
If enough customers stop playing, whether because they are disgusted or because they no longer want or are in the market for a B or K, it would hurt H sales and they would be forced to change. By playing the game, you are partly responsible for the situation you so despise.

If the end result is you ultimately want a B or K and are sick of buying other stuff you would not buy except for the fact you are trying to get an offer, then stop playing the game and just buy the bag from a reseller or, even better, preloved and sell or gift the stuff you bought just to get an offer. As I said, easy peasy. There are so many other things worth stressing over. You are playing the game because you want to play the game.


----------



## BowieFan1971

And maybe they want the right to be able to ask a woman who has never been in an H store before but decided YOLO because she just beat brain cancer, or the woman who just had a baby after 3 miscarriages if she would like a B or K. Or the woman who has never had anything nice but comes in and buys a scarf to feel special for her 50th birthday, like me. Or the man who buys a scarf once a year for his wife’s birthday. Their bags...their right.
They get to decide who has “earned” the right to buy a B or K. Not you, or me, or anyone else.


----------



## ilovepooches025

- don't understand the appeal of Evelyne bag. Dislike all sizes. 
- Ridiculous retail prices of Micro Kelly Twilly bag charm. 
- Ridiculous reseller prices of Micro Kelly Twilly bag charm.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Back to topic.
My unpopular Hermes opinion is that I cant bear the way people obsess over spend and analyse what they should or shouldn't buy in order to be offered a Birkin or Kelly.
As is often mentioned buy what you love and if you only want a B or K try FSH or pre-loved.
I dont condone re-sellers of new bags with exorbitant mark-ups.


----------



## Bostonjetset

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Back to topic.
> My unpopular Hermes opinion is that I cant bear the way people obsess over spend and analyse what they should or shouldn't buy in order to be offered a Birkin or Kelly.
> As is often mentioned buy what you love and if you only want a B or K try FSH or pre-loved.
> I dont condone re-sellers of new bags with exorbitant mark-ups.


Agree 100%!  
I’ve noticed a lot of TPFers who ONLY want a B our K seem to balk at buying a pre-owned B or K and talk a lot of the H “games” however IRL all my H-loving friends regularly buy items [bags, SLGs, and scarves/shawls] on the secondary market, esp for past styles and designs.  They all love the brand and it’s history & craftsmanship.  

On a personal notes, I have never tried to buy a B or K from my boutique but I’ve a great relationship there. I am not a big spender buy any means but I have been shopping there for years and developed a good relationship with my SA and the team there in general.  My SA was able to get me an invite to the Emile Hermès collection/museum at FSH last time I was in Paris which was quite a special experience and I can assure you it was not based on my spending history...she just knows I have a passion for H and will buy it from the boutique as well as reputable resellers [never at a mark up though].


----------



## BowieFan1971

Bostonjetset said:


> Agree 100%!
> I’ve noticed a lot of TPFers who ONLY want a B our K seem to balk at buying a pre-owned B or K and talk a lot of the H “games” however IRL all my H-loving friends regularly buy items [bags, SLGs, and scarves/shawls] on the secondary market, esp for past styles and designs.  They all love the brand and it’s history & craftsmanship.
> 
> On a personal notes, I have never tried to buy a B or K from my boutique but I’ve a great relationship there. I am not a big spender buy any means but I have been shopping there for years and developed a good relationship with my SA and the team there in general.  My SA was able to get me an invite to the Emile Hermès collection/museum at FSH last time I was in Paris which was quite a special experience and I can assure you it was not based on my spending history...she just knows I have a passion for H and will buy it from the boutique as well as reputable resellers [never at a mark up though].


I love buying vintage and preloved designer bags as a form of respect to the craftsmanship. Highly skilled workers put a great deal of time, effort and experience into each of these bags....I love to get bags that need a little TLC, give them love and watch them shine. They deserve to be loved, not sit in a landfill somewhere. I also love my Hermès scarf from 1954 as much as my new one, even though she has a few faint stains. Her imperfections show that she was loved and worn. I can wear her without guilt or fear.


----------



## BBINX

This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.


----------



## inverved

This is more of a recent discovery, but, I realised that I don't like twillies wrapped around Birkin handles anymore and only like twillies wrapped around a Kelly handle in a bow like this.


----------



## louise_elouise

I don’t think a Birkin belongs at work unless you work in fashion (or related industry) or you’ve super duper made it and are like the boss.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

I’ve said this before but I’m really p****d off that my online spending counts for nothing in the world of H game playing. I’ve spent ££££ that way because I don’t live anywhere near a store and literally have no other choice. I doubt I’ll want a K or C in the future, but maybe a B, I guess my chances of being offered one despite my brand interest and loyalty is nil.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## QuelleFromage

QuelleFromage said:


> I have too many
> 
> I don't really like the way Himalayan croc looks. DH hates it even more and calls it "disgusting".
> 
> I think Epsom feels like plastic.
> 
> The Birkin 25 looks weirdly small to me.
> 
> I don't really enjoy FSH.
> 
> I think ostrich looks like pimples.
> 
> I don't like to see the spine in chèvre.
> 
> I love Birkin 35s.
> 
> I can't wear anything with a giant H, including the Constance, the H belt, the Clic H bracelets, and Evelynes worn backward (for some reason mini Evelyne doesn't bother me).



updating unpopular opinions (still feel the same way about all the above)

- I really don’t care if someone carries their Kelly open. It’s their Kelly.
- The phrase “score a bag” really bugs me. You’re paying five figures for a bag. It shouldn’t be a score.
- I don‘t like seeing plastic still on hardware on a bag that’s clearly been carried more than a few times. I wish I could understand what is elegant about leaving plastic wrap on something.
- I wish people would just use the French names for colors. That includes you, Hermès.com.
- I think the Quelle Idole is like a scary clown bag.


----------



## lulilu

QuelleFromage said:


> updating unpopular opinions (still feel the same way about all the above)
> 
> - I really don’t care if someone carries their Kelly open. It’s their Kelly.
> *- The phrase “score a bag” really bugs me. You’re paying five figures for a bag. It shouldn’t be a score.*
> - I don‘t like seeing plastic still on hardware on a bag that’s clearly been carried more than a few times. I wish I could understand what is elegant about leaving plastic wrap on something.
> - I wish people would just use the French names for colors. That includes you, Hermès.com.
> - I think the Quelle Idole is like a scary clown bag.



I feel the same.  I also cringe when people discuss their "haul."  (sorry not sorry)


----------



## bagnut1

lulilu said:


> I feel the same.  I also cringe when people discuss their "haul."  (sorry not sorry)


LOL brings to mind ladies I have seen on CDG-JFK flights cramming their big orange shopping bags into the overhead bins. Haul is actually an apt word.


----------



## Banthrews

- Hard passed on a black B25 ghw. I don't like the shininess of ghw, though I do like brushed ghw.
- Also, B25s in Togo looks weird to me.
- I love canvas GPs.
- I allow my pups to sleep on my H blankets and pillows. Yes, they're pilled and flat at this point, but they enjoy them more than I do. I'm also lucky to have a dry cleaners in my building.
- Not a fan of boots, jewelry, etc. with the Kelly turn clasp.
- I don't mind Collier de Chien bracelets, but don't like shoes that have the dog buckles.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

QuelleFromage said:


> updating unpopular opinions (still feel the same way about all the above)
> 
> - I really don’t care if someone carries their Kelly open. It’s their Kelly.
> - The phrase “score a bag” really bugs me. You’re paying five figures for a bag. It shouldn’t be a score.
> - I don‘t like seeing plastic still on hardware on a bag that’s clearly been carried more than a few times. I wish I could understand what is elegant about leaving plastic wrap on something.
> - I wish people would just use the French names for colors. That includes you, Hermès.com.
> - I think the Quelle Idole is like a scary clown bag.


OMG!!! 
I was just about to post that...
I hate seeing people using the term "Score" regarding buying an H bag (most usually mentioned with regards to B/K/C)
And also I cant bear to hear people referring to the "Game" as regards purchasing H items when their sole aim is getting a quota bag
I may sound very boring when I say this so forgive me BUT I feel it shows a lack of appreciation for the brand and the quality of workmanship and design content that is in the Hermes DNA.
Also I dont get people leaving the plastic on either..I think it looks really tacky or that they're intending to resell it after using it a couple of times.
I also dont 'get' those mini shopping bag charms....I mean why?
But anyway you voiced most of these opinions first and I just had to echo them and get it off my chest !


----------



## ladysarah

ha ha - yes the plastic on is a bit of a killer. mine gets removed in the boutique pronto.

A very unpopular opinion within this forum, but actually pretty widely held in the outside world:
Anything 'exotic', reptile or ostrich is past is sell by date and ecologically so very wrong. I especially dislike them in bright colours,  - and anything ostrich reminds me of skin disease...


----------



## loh

QuelleFromage said:


> I wish I could understand what is elegant about leaving plastic wrap on something.



I agree with the plastic.  For some reason, it reminds of me of when people put plastic covers on sofas.  I get that people want to protect the hardware, but I like the shiny look sans plastic. 

Same with the exotics for me too.  My SA has asked if I would be interested and I told her I just can't.  Nor can I do fur, so no fur Paris loathers or Orans for me either.


----------



## erinrose

l do not like barenia leather (and l am an equestrian)


----------



## missmabel5

The H makeup thread reminded me of an unpopular (I think) opinion that I hold, which is that the H lipsticks aren't great quality, for several reasons: 

The formulas don't wear especially well. They stay put (don't bleed, don't smudge too much on masks, etc.), but there is quite a lot of fading even without eating or drinking, and there aren't enough emollient ingredients in the lipsticks for them to continue looking 'fresh'. If you don't touch up every 2 hours or so, the look is a bit parched and pinched - like what you would have at the end of a full day with no touch-ups of a comparably priced lipstick.
They don't feel particularly amazing on the lips, again with the lack of emollient ingredients I assume. I wouldn't say they are drying, but they don't have the smooth, nourishing quality that the best quality lipsticks have (and this goes for both the matte and satin lipsticks).
Most of all, the inclusion of a heavy fragrance really surprises me. For a brand known for getting things right in terms of craftsmanship, this feels like a rookie move. The brands that I think of as really forward-looking and leading in terms of cosmetic quality are fragrance-free in their lipsticks, and I think rightly so, because although I don't know anything about the chemistry, all the brands I have that wear and feel the best are fragrance-free or synthetic fragrance-free.
Where they have gotten it right IMO is in the packaging and some of the more unique colours. It is particularly nice to see the reusable cases, although - and seriously, no offence meant to collectors - the propensity of people to collect every colour probably defeats the purpose of that a bit.


----------



## bagnut1

missmabel5 said:


> The H makeup thread reminded me of an unpopular (I think) opinion that I hold, which is that the H lipsticks aren't great quality, for several reasons:
> 
> The formulas don't wear especially well. They stay put (don't bleed, don't smudge too much on masks, etc.), but there is quite a lot of fading even without eating or drinking, and there aren't enough emollient ingredients in the lipsticks for them to continue looking 'fresh'. If you don't touch up every 2 hours or so, the look is a bit parched and pinched - like what you would have at the end of a full day with no touch-ups of a comparably priced lipstick.
> They don't feel particularly amazing on the lips, again with the lack of emollient ingredients I assume. I wouldn't say they are drying, but they don't have the smooth, nourishing quality that the best quality lipsticks have (and this goes for both the matte and satin lipsticks).
> Most of all, the inclusion of a heavy fragrance really surprises me. For a brand known for getting things right in terms of craftsmanship, this feels like a rookie move. The brands that I think of as really forward-looking and leading in terms of cosmetic quality are fragrance-free in their lipsticks, and I think rightly so, because although I don't know anything about the chemistry, all the brands I have that wear and feel the best are fragrance-free or synthetic fragrance-free.
> Where they have gotten it right IMO is in the packaging and some of the more unique colours. It is particularly nice to see the reusable cases, although - and seriously, no offence meant to collectors - the propensity of people to collect every colour probably defeats the purpose of that a bit.


I agree with you.  I really wanted to love the lipsticks (I tried a few of the satin colors and the poppy lip shine).  The feel to me is rather flat and they don't seem to last that long.  The poppy is interesting but a little too sparkly for me.  

I plan to stick with my tried-and-true Chanel formula going forward.  But I do love the lipstick case (the foldy one with the mirror).


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I've realised aside from seeing the 'reveals' and unboxing on this forum which I thoroughly enjoy.
I REALLY abhor YouTube and Instagram unboxing's and videos-They seem so shallow and I almost feel that the people doing them only brought the items in question to show off and there is an air of emptiness in it all.
On this forum its a different matter and I love seeing peoples goodies, its also the only place I would feel comfortable showing my H items.
This feeling may be prompted by the fact that I personally dont want to be seen as owning a 'must have bag' and everyone on the subway knowing how much it cost.


----------



## WhiteBus

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I've realised aside from seeing the 'reveals' and unboxing on this forum which I thoroughly enjoy.
> I REALLY abhor YouTube and Instagram unboxing's and videos-They seem so shallow and I almost feel that the people doing them only brought the items in question to show off and there is an air of emptiness in it all.
> On this forum its a different matter and I love seeing peoples goodies, its also the only place I would feel comfortable showing my H items.
> This feeling may be prompted by the fact that I personally dont want to be seen as owning a 'must have bag' and everyone on the subway knowing how much it cost.



Reveals and unboxings in general: just present the items - life is too short to guess what's in an orange box or herringbone dust bag - especially if something 'more important' drags out the process.


----------



## Purrsey

LavenderIce said:


> Oran sandals make you look like you have french fry toes.


This is funny and yes I have Oran. Lol. 
An entertaining  thread to read indeed.


----------



## garçon_H

I’m sure my opinion is super unpopular, because I think Birkins look very *casual* and small Birkins look weird.

It was designed to be a carry-all for Jane Birkin, and it’s a very casual looking tote to be thrown around, that attitude is luxury in itself. So any size under 35 looks kinda funny to me. Especially when paired with super glamorous or sexy outfits.


----------



## WhiteBus

garçon_H said:


> I’m sure my opinion is super unpopular, because I think Birkins look very *casual* and small Birkins look weird.
> 
> It was designed to be a carry-all for Jane Birkin, and it’s a very casual looking tote to be thrown around, that attitude is luxury in itself. So any size under 35 looks kinda funny to me. Especially when paired with super glamorous or sexy outfits.



You are so right: a Birkin is just a tote, albeit a very expensive tote; it is rarely closed properly, because it's inconvenient to open and close.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

WhiteBus said:


> You are so right: a Birkin is just a tote, albeit a very expensive tote; it is rarely closed properly, because it's inconvenient to open and close.


That inconvenience is exactly why I don’t like it or the Kelly. And I think it looks stupid with the flap tucked in and flapping straps and the Kelly with the straps flapping or, even worse, carried while hanging open (which damages the bag because it causes stress to areas not designed to be stressed that way). If it is not convenient for a person to carry as designed, then maybe it is not the bag for them and/or their lifestyle? Just sayin....


----------



## purse_cutie

Imho Clic Clac bracelets look so cheap and outdated I can’t believe people still wear and collect them! (No shade!) don’t mean to offend anyone ☺️


----------



## WhiteBus

ladysarah said:


> A very unpopular opinion within this forum, but actually pretty widely held in the outside world:
> Anything 'exotic', reptile or ostrich is past is sell by date and ecologically so very wrong. I especially dislike them in bright colours,  - and anything ostrich reminds me of skin disease...



I have to agree, but I am torn - because I do like the appearance.
Nonetheless, I would not buy or use the like now.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

BowieFan1971 said:


> That inconvenience is exactly why I don’t like it or the Kelly. And I think it looks stupid with the flap tucked in and flapping straps and the Kelly with the straps flapping or, even worse, carried while hanging open (which damages the bag because it causes stress to areas not designed to be stressed that way). If it is not convenient for a person to carry as designed, then maybe it is not the bag for them and/or their lifestyle? Just sayin....


This so much. I think the Kelly looks absolutely TERRIBLE when worn gaping open while hanging from someone's wrist. Plus, the whole idea of the Kelly is that it's the nec plus ultra of ladylike, elegant bags. A gawping maw through which you can see all the crap the person has in their bag doesn't really say ladylike or elegant to me. Grace Kelly, anyone? I don't think she'd have been caught dead carrying it like that.

Even if I could afford them, I don't think I'd ever get a Birkin or Kelly. They're simply too impractical. I like my bags closed, both for security and also to keep water from getting in and damaging my phone if it rains etc. And a bag that needs 4-5 fiddly steps to open and close it is just a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

This.  $4500.


----------



## classybags4ever

ajaxbreaker said:


> This so much. I think the Kelly looks absolutely TERRIBLE when worn gaping open while hanging from someone's wrist. Plus, the whole idea of the Kelly is that it's the nec plus ultra of ladylike, elegant bags. A gawping maw through which you can see all the crap the person has in their bag doesn't really say ladylike or elegant to me. Grace Kelly, anyone? I don't think she'd have been caught dead carrying it like that.
> 
> Even if I could afford them, I don't think I'd ever get a Birkin or Kelly. They're simply too impractical. I like my bags closed, both for security and also to keep water from getting in and damaging my phone if it rains etc. And a bag that needs 4-5 fiddly steps to open and close it is just a dealbreaker for me.



I love the look of the Kelly fully closed up. But since I know it’s too impractical to carry it like that, I don’t plan to get a Kelly. I don’t like the look of it open nor with the two singles out. On the other hand, I love the Birkin. Chic and practical.


----------



## HoneyLocks

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This.  $4500.
> 
> View attachment 5016132


Ok, this is overpriced, ridiculous and tacky. But it is cute. I would never spend money on it, but if it would appear out of nowhere I would put it on my desk to cheer me up when work is draining. Just look at the little nose!


----------



## Bostonjetset

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This.  $4500.
> 
> View attachment 5016132


Agree 1000 percent. Sorry to those who love this but I find them incredibly tacky. They look fake as do the large versions. I am honestly shocked H would ever produce this type of thing.


----------



## ladysarah

WhiteBus said:


> I have to agree, but I am torn - because I do like the appearance.
> Nonetheless, I would not buy or use the like now.


I know... and would hate to think that people with vintage items of sentimental value are put off - but it has to be said. Reptiles (aka exotics ) are just wrong for the environment and are generally frowned upon. unlikely that anyone will say that face-to-face but the disapproval is there. even the queen no longer buys them.


----------



## louise_elouise

classybags4ever said:


> I love the look of the Kelly fully closed up. But since I know it’s too impractical to carry it like that, I don’t plan to get a Kelly. I don’t like the look of it open nor with the two singles out. On the other hand, I love the Birkin. Chic and practical.


haha i LOVE the look of a kelly worn open.  looks casual chic to me, a younger, fresher take on a classic


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

My unpopular opinion is something I want you to talk about it.

I just don’t feel passion about B and H at all.


----------



## Etriers

RataDrawitra said:


> My unpopular opinion is something I want you to talk about it.
> 
> I just don’t feel passion about B and H at all.









						What’s your unpopular Hermes opinion?
					

This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.  It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.  Ignore...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Love Of My Life

You should have "passion" for the bag you love be it H or any other bag(designer or not)
I don't think many of us take unpopular opinions of their Birkins or Kellys to heart if
they love their bag...


----------



## duggi84

There's a small handful of folks that Birkins and Kellys just don't work for, and that's ok =)

For me it's the fiddly closures on both (I prefer to keep my bags closed) and lack of a shoulder strap on the Birkin that make them a general no, but they do look great.  I am considering a Kelly 40 for an occasional laptop/travel bag, since in those use-cases I won't be getting in-and-out of the bag frequently and the fiddly-ness of the closure is less of an annoyance.  It's really just all about how it suits you, your style, and your life.


----------



## L etoile

My unpopular opinion: Bs and Ks wouldn't be so popular if H didn't create a fake scarcity around them. It's a gimmick created by the brand.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Happycantwait

I think the Kelly is way too formal looking to be worn casually, no matter how it’s styled. I also think it’s too formal for a shoulder strap. I’ll never understand why the Kelly has a strap and the Birkin, which would look good with it, doesn’t.

Also dislike all charms. I think they cheapen the bag.


----------



## Cool Gal

L etoile said:


> My unpopular opinion: Bs and Ks wouldn't be so popular if H didn't create a fake scarcity around them. It's a gimmick created by the brand.



Yet, Chanel is following Hermes for a smart marketing strategy now...less quantity produced on some popular items.


----------



## ilovepooches025

that the latest hermes bag looks like a butt.


----------



## bagnut1

ilovepooches025 said:


> that the latest hermes bag looks like a butt.


Hahahahahaha

i thought the same thing (although not until I saw that IG post with the sketches, now I cannot unsee).


----------



## etoile de mer

ilovepooches025 said:


> that the latest hermes bag looks like a butt.





bagnut1 said:


> Hahahahahaha
> 
> i thought the same thing (although not until I saw that IG post with the sketches, now I cannot unsee).



I love everything about it but the butt issue!  Was disappointed when I noticed that detail, otherwise is beautiful!


----------



## ladysarah

louise_elouise said:


> haha i LOVE the look of a kelly worn open.  looks casual chic to me, a younger, fresher take on a classic


i know what you mean about looking 'fresh' but I think its a strictly photo-op only (aka IG) look though - and an  open house for pick pockets.


----------



## voguekelly711

Unpopular opinions:

Youtube Videos about H "hauls," "scores," and "unboxing" make me cringe a little. Even more so after the pandemic began... I understand review videos, but otherwise, the other types of videos just leaves a bad taste in my mouth.
When people say H bags are investments because they solely want to SELL them & profit rather than appreciate such fine craftsmanship. My H bags are "investment" pieces bc I know they'll last me a lifetime and I can pass them down to my kids (if I ever have them). You can bring them back to the boutiques for some spa treatment if they get roughed up 5-10 years down the road even if it's for a price. That's investment.
The Kelly lock is classic, elegant, and timeless. It's also impractical as hell.
Orange is one of my least favorite colors
Just because someone can spend $$$$ doesn't mean that you're entitled to anything, much less a bag. No one is owed anything by sales associates or brands. I do empathize with people who have been dreaming of their HG bags and are trying to attain them; this is more directed towards the undeniably rude/awful behavior to SAs at H & other retail locations.


----------



## duggi84

chrisjason94 said:


> Unpopular opinions:
> 
> Youtube Videos about H "hauls," "scores," and "unboxing" make me cringe a little. Even more so after the pandemic began... I understand review videos, but otherwise, the other types of videos just leaves a bad taste in my mouth.
> When people say H bags are investments because they solely want to SELL them & profit rather than appreciate such fine craftsmanship. My H bags are "investment" pieces bc I know they'll last me a lifetime and I can pass them down to my kids (if I ever have them). You can bring them back to the boutiques for some spa treatment if they get roughed up 5-10 years down the road even if it's for a price. That's investment.
> The Kelly lock is classic, elegant, and timeless. It's also impractical as hell.
> Orange is one of my least favorite colors
> Just because someone can spend $$$$ doesn't mean that you're entitled to anything, much less a bag. No one is owed anything by sales associates or brands. I do empathize with people who have been dreaming of their HG bags and are trying to attain them; this is more directed towards the undeniably rude/awful behavior to SAs at H & other retail locations.



All of this.


----------



## lulilu

chrisjason94 said:


> Unpopular opinions:
> 
> Youtube Videos about H "hauls," "scores," and "unboxing" make me cringe a little. Even more so after the pandemic began... I understand review videos, but otherwise, the other types of videos just leaves a bad taste in my mouth.



+1000 percent


----------



## BowieFan1971

chrisjason94 said:


> Unpopular opinions:
> 
> Youtube Videos about H "hauls," "scores," and "unboxing" make me cringe a little. Even more so after the pandemic began... I understand review videos, but otherwise, the other types of videos just leaves a bad taste in my mouth.
> When people say H bags are investments because they solely want to SELL them & profit rather than appreciate such fine craftsmanship. My H bags are "investment" pieces bc I know they'll last me a lifetime and I can pass them down to my kids (if I ever have them). You can bring them back to the boutiques for some spa treatment if they get roughed up 5-10 years down the road even if it's for a price. That's investment.
> The Kelly lock is classic, elegant, and timeless. It's also impractical as hell.
> Orange is one of my least favorite colors
> Just because someone can spend $$$$ doesn't mean that you're entitled to anything, much less a bag. No one is owed anything by sales associates or brands. I do empathize with people who have been dreaming of their HG bags and are trying to attain them; this is more directed towards the undeniably rude/awful behavior to SAs at H & other retail locations.


To your last point, that I agree with...Just because someone is paid to be courteous to you does not mean you do not need to be courteous in return. The reason everyone wants to look “upper class” is because there has been an aura attached to that. One element of that aura is refinement and “class.” Part of “class” is how you behave towards others...are you polite, kind, empathetic? A “classy” woman makes people feel welcome in her presence. ALL people, including customer service people and workmen. And the best part? It’s free, but priceless. Hermès has traditionally stood for class and refinement...of course they would want to develop the strongest relationships with the people who best fit the brand...their real life “brand ambassadors.”


----------



## WhiteBus

Deep breath; here goes:

'Maintaining a H relationship'

This phrase sums up all that's wrong: if you need to ask . . . what does that say about . . . well, everything in your approach?


This is only a concern for people wanting to ingratiate themselves to be offered a quota bag.
Others just shop normally and hopefully treat the staff in a decent civilised manner, as they would any other people they deal with.


----------



## Yodabest

WhiteBus said:


> Deep breath; here goes:
> 
> 'Maintaining a H relationship'
> 
> This phrase sums up all that's wrong: if you need to ask . . . what does that say about . . . well, everything in your approach?



This, and also feeling like you need to dress a certain way to shop at the boutique. If I go there in sweats and want to spend $10,000 on a bag, that’s up to me. I expect the same service weather in sweats or stilettos which I do not even own  

Just the idea of that rubs me the wrong way. I have nothing to prove and if I felt I needed to dress a certain way to go to a store, it would turn me off to the brand. I go to Hermès dressing how I got dressed that day.


----------



## ladysarah

BowieFan1971 said:


> To your last point, that I agree with...Just because someone is paid to be courteous to you does not mean you do not need to be courteous in return. The reason everyone wants to look “upper class” is because there has been an aura attached to that. One element of that aura is refinement and “class.” Part of “class” is how you behave towards others..*.are you polite, kind, empathetic?* A “*classy” woman makes people feel welcome in her presence.* ALL people, including customer service people and workmen. And the best part? It’s free, but priceless. Hermès has traditionally stood for class and refinement...of course they would want to develop the strongest relationships with the people who best fit the brand...their real life “brand ambassadors.”



 and that is a skill indeed.


----------



## L etoile

Another unpopular opinion... I don't think they should lie to customers. If they have a specific bag, just say they have it but are saving it for a different customer. I've seen then turn down someone and then offer me a bag that's very close to what the other person wanted. It puts a bad taste in my mouth to see them lie.


----------



## Bostonjetset

L etoile said:


> Another unpopular opinion... I don't think they should lie to customers. If they have a specific bag, just say they have it but are saving it for a different customer. I've seen then turn down someone and then offer me a bag that's very close to what the other person wanted. It puts a bad taste in my mouth to see them lie.


I wonder if that varies from store to store based on one’s relationship with the SA. I’ve been looking for certain bags that my SA let me try for size, etc even though they were being held for another client. Of course I was told I couldn’t buy it that day but at least it let me get an idea about whether it worked for me or not. Of course I’m not talking about K/Bs though.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## L etoile

Bostonjetset said:


> I wonder if that varies from store to store based on one’s relationship with the SA. I’ve been looking for certain bags that my SA let me try for size, etc even though they were being held for another client. Of course I was told I couldn’t buy it that day but at least it let me get an idea about whether it worked for me or not. Of course I’m not talking about K/Bs though.



I'm sure it varies. I've only heard them lie about the availability of B/Ks.


----------



## Muffin_Top

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This.  $4500.
> 
> View attachment 5016132


It seems you have a very popular unpopular opinion


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Muffin_Top said:


> It seems you have a very popular unpopular opinion



LOL!!


----------



## duggi84

My unpopular opinion: inventory management was probably more clear at Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory.


----------



## Pivoine66

BowieFan1971 said:


> To your last point, that I agree with...Just because someone is paid to be courteous to you does not mean you do not need to be courteous in return. The reason everyone wants to look “upper class” is because there has been an aura attached to that. One element of that aura is refinement and “class.” Part of “class” is how you behave towards others...are you polite, kind, empathetic? A “classy” woman makes people feel welcome in her presence. ALL people, including customer service people and workmen. And the best part? It’s free, but priceless. *Hermès has traditionally stood for class and refinement...of course they would want to develop the strongest relationships with the people who best fit the brand...their real life “brand ambassadors.”*


That is how I and my family and friends see or - unfortunately - used to see Hermès. IMHO, it has changed: e.g. all the self-staging unpacking videos, many wishing to "score" a K/B/C bag only to sell the bag for a lot of profit,, and people like the Kardashians - who I personally would maybe describe as popular with many, but "classy" ? well, at least for me no brand ambassadors like Grace Kelly was.


----------



## bagnut1

duggi84 said:


> My unpopular opinion: inventory management was probably more clear at Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory.


Lol. And Willy Wonka would have done a better job managing inventory on H.com.

Darned internet!


----------



## WhiteBus

Pivoine66 said:


> That is how I and my family and friends see or - unfortunately - used to see Hermès. IMHO, it has changed: e.g. all the self-staging unpacking videos, many wishing to "score" a K/B/C bag only to sell the bag for a lot of profit,, and people like the Kardashians - who I personally would maybe describe as popular with many, but "classy" ? well, at least for me no brand ambassadors like Grace Kelly was.



I wanted to defend Grace Kelly, because I would say that her relationship with Hermes came decades before the current concept of brand ambassadors.
HOWEVER
I wonder if you intended to write 
". . . at least for me NOT brand ambassadors like Grace Kelly was."

That, of course, completely disassociates her from the likes of the Kardashians.


----------



## Pivoine66

WhiteBus said:


> I wanted to defend Grace Kelly, because I would say that her relationship with Hermes came decades before the current concept of brand ambassadors.
> HOWEVER
> I wonder if you intended to write
> ". . . at least for me NOT brand ambassadors like Grace Kelly was."
> 
> That, of course, completely disassociates her from the likes of the Kardashians.


Thank you for indicating that my post could be misleading. Of course I find *Grace Kelly to be classy* and she is the namesake and also represents the bag for me with her elegance and sophistication. And IMO and for my personal taste the Kardashians do not represent what I perceive as noble or elegant or classy or sophisticated at all. Unfortunately I cannot edit my post anymore to clarify this. (Sorry, English is not my native language).


----------



## WhiteBus

Good.  I thought that was your intention.


----------



## Perja

WhiteBus said:


> Deep breath; here goes:
> 
> 'Maintaining a H relationship'
> 
> This phrase sums up all that's wrong: if you need to ask . . . what does that say about . . . well, everything in your approach?
> 
> 
> This is only a concern for people wanting to ingratiate themselves to be offered a quota bag.
> Others just shop normally and hopefully treat the staff in a decent civilised manner, as they would any other people they deal with.


This.


----------



## Dreaming Big

The mini-Kelly is a dumb, dumb bag...too small and the strap is too short. Nonetheless, I have one,and am waiting on a croc SO (with a 105 strap!).


----------



## lulilu

L etoile said:


> I'm sure it varies. I've only heard them lie about the availability of B/Ks.


I think all stores lie.  I've had an SA tell me it was the worst part of her job.


----------



## Stansy

lulilu said:


> I think all stores lie.  I've had an SA tell me it was the worst part of her job.


Yesterday I was told „when you are on the wait list for a bag, you cannot place a SO. What is a SO by the way?“ Okaaaayyyy....


----------



## WhiteBus

" and of course, anyone,  (whatever their justification) who proudly announces that buying a new bag at a huge premium from a  reseller is something they see no wrong in doing so, is supporting that sector of the market and depriving genuine customers from bags they could buy in an Hermes store"

I just added this post to the Maintaining a H Relationship thread,
but thought it might be better here


----------



## Bereal

I’m new to this journey so it really bugs me that there are all these bags available at double the price outside Hermes stores. When there are perfectly legitimate customers like me who are new to Hermes but would like to purchase the bag from the store. I feel like it’s a fake scarcity because obviously someone is getting those bags to sell them at a higher price. Sorry if this offends anyone.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Chagall

I am not interested in having to build up a SA relationship. I love Hermes but dont need a Kelly or a Birkin that much. Living so far away from a Hermes store anyway I shop at their online store where I have gotten bags and lots of other items I love. The only downside is that if your like an item jump on it. Don’t think on it overnight.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> To your last point, that I agree with...Just because someone is paid to be courteous to you does not mean you do not need to be courteous in return. The reason everyone wants to look “upper class” is because there has been an aura attached to that. One element of that aura is refinement and “class.” Part of “class” is how you behave towards others...are you polite, kind, empathetic? A “classy” woman makes people feel welcome in her presence. ALL people, including customer service people and workmen. And the best part? It’s free, but priceless. Hermès has traditionally stood for class and refinement...of course they would want to develop the strongest relationships with the people who best fit the brand...their real life “brand ambassadors.”


IMO, this idea of IRL brand ambassadors  is how it used to be before the luxury brands exploded globally and predating the Euro. Now, not so much.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> IMO, this idea of IRL brand ambassadors  is how it used to be before the luxury brands exploded globally and predating the Euro. Now, not so much.


I think that’s why they don’t give stuff away to “influencers.” IMO, the whole fake “influencer” thing has cheapened the luster of luxury goods in general and made so many brands look cheap. There’s a reason Hermès is still on a pedestal. Good for them!


----------



## hermesandmoynat

BowieFan1971 said:


> I think that’s why they don’t give stuff away to “influencers.” IMO, the whole fake “influencer” thing has cheapened the luster of luxury goods in general and made so many brands look cheap. There’s a reason Hermès is still on a pedestal. Good for them!



Unfortunately, they do work with influencers and have been gifting so many of them items from their makeup and perfume line lately - I've seen it on Instagram. Hope they won't start giving them handbags like Dior and LV do every time they launch a new bag.


----------



## WhiteBus

With low volume high demand items there is no need to generate a market with influencers.


----------



## Love Of My Life

WhiteBus said:


> With low volume high demand items there is no need to generate a market with influencers.



Influencers may think otherwise & the majority of them aren't candid anyway...IMO
 & many of them are getting very "tired" in more ways than one


----------



## BowieFan1971

Love Of My Life said:


> Influencers may think otherwise & the majority of them aren't candid anyway...IMO
> & many of them are getting very "tired" in more ways than one


There was a documentary on HBO that showed how to create influencers. How they fake pictures, like using a toilet seat to fake the appearance of a airplane window and such, showing how little is real. They buy empty boxes and bags to pad their closets, buy real bags to “unbox” on their credit card and immediately return them, then put a dupe/fake on their closet shelf/set with a real box. That’s why there are so many unboxings and “reviews” of the brand new bag, but very few “X months or years later” reviews. All illusion, no substance. They also buy “followers” and it’s quite cheap to do it. The fact brands give these fakers merchandise is extremely off putting to me. People have complained about Cardi B, the Kardashians and the like becoming faces for Bs and Ks due to how often they are pictured wearing them, but at least they BOUGHT them and are actually USING them beyond a few staged mod shots before it gets reduced and taken back to the store.


----------



## Zeremine

Dreaming Big said:


> The mini-Kelly is a dumb, dumb bag...too small and the strap is too short. Nonetheless, I have one,and am waiting on a croc SO (with a 105 strap!).



THANK YOU! And yet... Can’t stop buying them despite only being able to fit 2 M&Ms in there.


----------



## Chagall

One YouTube member buys endless bags, a steady non stop stream of them. Also wallet after wallet and other SLG’s. Not Hermes necessarily but LV and other high end and not so high end designers. There is no follow up on them. Nobody has that many bags nor could they ever begin to use them all. You would need a warehouse to store them.


----------



## loh

BowieFan1971 said:


> like using a toilet seat to fake the appearance of a airplane window and such, showing how little is real.



  I never knew of this.  I find it both hilarious and pathetic.


----------



## afsweet

unboxing videos. I'm too impatient, just give me the picture lol.


----------



## Love Of My Life

BowieFan1971 said:


> There was a documentary on HBO that showed how to create influencers. How they fake pictures, like using a toilet seat to fake the appearance of a airplane window and such, showing how little is real. They buy empty boxes and bags to pad their closets, buy real bags to “unbox” on their credit card and immediately return them, then put a dupe/fake on their closet shelf/set with a real box. That’s why there are so many unboxings and “reviews” of the brand new bag, but very few “X months or years later” reviews. All illusion, no substance. They also buy “followers” and it’s quite cheap to do it. The fact brands give these fakers merchandise is extremely off putting to me. People have complained about Cardi B, the Kardashians and the like becoming faces for Bs and Ks due to how often they are pictured wearing them, but at least they BOUGHT them and are actually USING them beyond a few staged mod shots before it gets reduced and taken back to the store.



This doesn't come as a surprise about how to create influencers .. At times it all seems to be smoke & mirrors...
There have been a couple of doozies on tPF


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

stephc005 said:


> unboxing videos. I'm too impatient, just give me the picture lol.


Agree! 
I cannot abide 'unboxing' videos.
It actually puts me off the bags seeing people show them off and talk for ages ooh-ing and ahh-ing over them.
a pointless waste of space IMHO.
I DO however love seeing people on here wearing their bags and showing their newest purchases.
I feel excited for them and share their joy.
The videos seem so fake and designed to 'show off' which is something that makes me feel uncomfortable I often wonder if the person doing the unboxing genuinely likes the bag she's showing is it her style? her taste? or is she bandwagon jumping?


----------



## Purrsey

Youtube videos of tenths of H (or C or luxury brands in general) bags as "wallpaper" backdrop.
I just wanna focus on 1 bag in review. That one bag deserves the full attention.


----------



## Bereal

As a newbie and having looked at the many responses in this forum, I have come to the conclusion that if you Drop the BKC out of the equation, you can have lots of fun shopping at Hermes. However, if the goal is one of the quota bags then be prepared to shell out $$$ as that is how much it is selling for at resellers. I just found out that a black Togo 28 with ghw is selling for $24 k USD. ‍)


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Egel

On influencers and bags... lots of influencers make a video about wanting a bag and then post a poll to generate more traffic. Then do a "shopping with me" video and an unboxing video. Then an "what's in my bag" video and an comparison video. And after a year a "one year later" video. All of those video's are full off adds. And I know I'm leaving some video's out here, but these are just the video's you see the most.

After making money with the bag, on the adds and people watching the video, they start to do an general "all my bags" or " rearranging my bags" video, where they drop that they want to part with a bag. Before you know it, you see the bag on their depop, instagram or the like. Not always for reseller prices. Where a private person has to go through the hassle of finding a buyer or deal with a hefty consignment fee, their platform is so much bigger.

So no, most influeners do not return the bag. They make as much money of owning a bag, and that includes reselling it.

Not to mention all the playing coy and saying that then the person from the boutique recognized them from their online presence.


----------



## lulilu

Bereal said:


> As a newbie and having looked at the many responses in this forum, I have come to the conclusion that if you Drop the BKC out of the equation, you can have lots of fun shopping at Hermes. However, if the goal is one of the quota bags then be prepared to shell out $$$ as that is how much it is selling for at resellers. I just found out that a black Togo 28 with ghw is selling for $24 k USD. ‍)



Disagree re the need to spend twice the retail of a quota bag to get offered one.  At least where I shop.


----------



## netinvader

My unpopular opinion:

Leaving the film stickers on your hardware is the equivalent of leaving the tags on your clothes and wearing them out in public.

I totally get orangeshields and those types of products but leaving the original film that’s meant to protect it during transport just cheapens these beautiful bags.

It also makes me wonder if Hermès employees would think that I’m some sort of reseller if all my bags still had their protective stickers? (This is more my paranoia talking.)

Those of you that have been hesitant to do so, I challenge you to rip the stickers off and behold the beautiful mirror like finish on your hardware! It’s stunning and quite liberating tbh.

If you wanna leave them on, leave them on! No judgement here, everyone should enjoy their bags however they wish.

p.s. please don’t ban me from the forum


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

netinvader said:


> My unpopular opinion:
> 
> Leaving the film stickers on your hardware is the equivalent of leaving the tags on your clothes and wearing them out in public.
> 
> I totally get orangeshields and those types of products but leaving the original film that’s meant to protect it during transport just cheapens these beautiful bags.
> 
> It also makes me wonder if Hermès employees would think that I’m some sort of reseller if all my bags still had their protective stickers? (This is more my paranoia talking.)
> 
> Those of you that have been hesitant to do so, I challenge you to rip the stickers off and behold the beautiful mirror like finish on your hardware! It’s stunning and quite liberating tbh.
> 
> If you wanna leave them on, leave them on! No judgement here, everyone should enjoy their bags however they wish.
> 
> p.s. please don’t ban me from the forum


Ooooh! You're speaking my language!
I find it really gauche leaving stickers on-like people who leave plastic on their new sofa in the 'best room' (my ex's mother used to do that....thank god he's my ex..I used to crumble inside over the plastic on the sofa!)
Also leaving stickers on for a long period does damage the hardware.
Not a good idea...and of course it looks naff.


----------



## hermesandmoynat

netinvader said:


> My unpopular opinion:
> 
> Leaving the film stickers on your hardware is the equivalent of leaving the tags on your clothes and wearing them out in public.
> 
> I totally get orangeshields and those types of products but leaving the original film that’s meant to protect it during transport just cheapens these beautiful bags.
> 
> It also makes me wonder if Hermès employees would think that I’m some sort of reseller if all my bags still had their protective stickers? (This is more my paranoia talking.)
> 
> Those of you that have been hesitant to do so, I challenge you to rip the stickers off and behold the beautiful mirror like finish on your hardware! It’s stunning and quite liberating tbh.
> 
> If you wanna leave them on, leave them on! No judgement here, everyone should enjoy their bags however they wish.
> 
> p.s. please don’t ban me from the forum



Amen! I find it so tacky and it really does cheapen the look of the bag...


----------



## netinvader

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Ooooh! You're speaking my language!
> I find it really gauche leaving stickers on-like people who leave plastic on their new sofa in the 'best room' (my ex's mother used to do that....thank god he's my ex..I used to crumble inside over the plastic on the sofa!)
> Also leaving stickers on for a long period does damage the hardware.
> Not a good idea...and of course it looks naff.



I cannot stop chuckling about your ex’s mother’s plastic covered couch. Too funny.


----------



## EmilyM111

netinvader said:


> My unpopular opinion:
> 
> Leaving the film stickers on your hardware is the equivalent of leaving the tags on your clothes and wearing them out in public.
> 
> I totally get orangeshields and those types of products but leaving the original film that’s meant to protect it during transport just cheapens these beautiful bags.
> 
> It also makes me wonder if Hermès employees would think that I’m some sort of reseller if all my bags still had their protective stickers? (This is more my paranoia talking.)
> 
> Those of you that have been hesitant to do so, I challenge you to rip the stickers off and behold the beautiful mirror like finish on your hardware! It’s stunning and quite liberating tbh.
> 
> If you wanna leave them on, leave them on! No judgement here, everyone should enjoy their bags however they wish.
> 
> p.s. please don’t ban me from the forum


My SA actually encouraged me to leave them but yeah, thought the same as you and also read about oxidation. Finally, my husband (who's totally against me buying expensive bags) rolled his eyes and said FFS take it off and claims yours! lol


----------



## blisskimmie

Ladies please don’t hate me but I really like the look of a Naked Birkin/Kelly. I have tried putting twilly’s on the handles of my Birkin but they kept slipping off and I found it annoying so I took them off. I also don’t really like the look of bag charms on my bag but I have to admit, the new Pegasus rodeo is super cute. My SA is shocked but understands as she’s offered me Rodeo’s in the past and I always pass. I personally find the bag by itself so beautiful and I appreciate it although when I see pictures of bags dressed up, I really like it too.


----------



## WhiteBus

blisskimmie said:


> Ladies please don’t hate me but I really like the look of a Naked Birkin/Kelly. I have tried putting twilly’s on the handles of my Birkin but they kept slipping off and I found it annoying so I took them off. I also don’t really like the look of bag charms on my bag but I have to admit, the new Pegasus rodeo is super cute. My SA is shocked but understands as she’s offered me Rodeo’s in the past and I always pass. I personally find the bag by itself so beautiful and I appreciate it although when I see pictures of bags dressed up, I really like it too.


Why should you be hated for appreciating that adornment detracts from the basic aesthetic of a Birkin or a Kelly?  
There is such a trend for decoration that it takes a brave lady to admit that the style is not for her.
It will encourage others who have not been confident to say the same.
Everyone to their own view.


----------



## netinvader

blisskimmie said:


> Ladies please don’t hate me but I really like the look of a Naked Birkin/Kelly. I have tried putting twilly’s on the handles of my Birkin but they kept slipping off and I found it annoying so I took them off. I also don’t really like the look of bag charms on my bag but I have to admit, the new Pegasus rodeo is super cute. My SA is shocked but understands as she’s offered me Rodeo’s in the past and I always pass. I personally find the bag by itself so beautiful and I appreciate it although when I see pictures of bags dressed up, I really like it too.


Our bags are nudists!

In all seriousness, I’m right there with you. I keep mine pretty plain —I do throw in a Rodeo or Octopus Pom-Pom every once in a while if I have a fun outfit on.

I ended up giving most of my twillies away to my husband, he wears them on his wrist and they look much better on him than on my bags.


----------



## duggi84

blisskimmie said:


> Ladies please don’t hate me but I really like the look of a Naked Birkin/Kelly. I have tried putting twilly’s on the handles of my Birkin but they kept slipping off and I found it annoying so I took them off. I also don’t really like the look of bag charms on my bag but I have to admit, the new Pegasus rodeo is super cute. My SA is shocked but understands as she’s offered me Rodeo’s in the past and I always pass. I personally find the bag by itself so beautiful and I appreciate it although when I see pictures of bags dressed up, I really like it too.



You’re not alone...I’m also not a fan of wrapping the handles and don’t rock a bag charm =)

...but like you the new Pegasus Rodeo is calling my name lol!


----------



## ladysarah

netinvader said:


> *Our bags are nudists!*
> 
> In all seriousness, I’m right there with you. I keep mine pretty plain —I do throw in a Rodeo or Octopus Pom-Pom every once in a while if I have a fun outfit on.
> 
> I ended up giving most of my twillies away to my husband, he wears them on his wrist and they look much better on him than on my bags.


I love a naked bag too and cannot fathom 'protecting' handles. Charms are a bit of an abomination, in my eyes. I like a bag that tells a story.


----------



## WhiteBus

The great thing about this thread is that it is liberating for the people who keep silent, because they think they are in the minority.  They discover that they are not, when somebody is prepared to raise their head above the parapet and make a comment that they think might not be in line with current popular thinking.  They can become the silent majority.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

blisskimmie said:


> Ladies please don’t hate me but I really like the look of a Naked Birkin/Kelly. I have tried putting twilly’s on the handles of my Birkin but they kept slipping off and I found it annoying so I took them off. I also don’t really like the look of bag charms on my bag but I have to admit, the new Pegasus rodeo is super cute. My SA is shocked but understands as she’s offered me Rodeo’s in the past and I always pass. I personally find the bag by itself so beautiful and I appreciate it although when I see pictures of bags dressed up, I really like it too.


I agree 100% and said as much very early on in this thread.
I kind of 'get' the idea of protecting the handles from dirt or oil from the skin on certain skins or colours BUT I'd rather let them age naturally and if/when they need cleaning or replacing send the bag to spa.
Charms I dont get at all, especially the mini oran and Hermes carrier bag ones-but I kind of like seeing people get joy from dressing up their bags too even if its not for me.
Which reminds me-When I lived in Tokyo for a short while in the 80's I saw the Harajuku girls used to wear dolls and charms hanging off their clothes-When I returned to London I started hanging Hello Kitty's and key-rings and scarves off the bags I was carrying at that time (probably my mums old LV Speedy or a school satchel if I remember correctly!)..Maybe because I was an early adopter of the 'Bag charm craze' I'm not into it at all now.( needless to say if you did it in your 20's dont go there when you hit 60!)
And of course Hermes Bags and leathers are so beautiful that I think same as a stunning woman doesn't need much if any make up they look best just left alone.


----------



## Perja

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Ooooh! You're speaking my language!
> I find it really gauche leaving stickers on-like people who leave plastic on their new sofa in the 'best room' (my ex's mother used to do that....thank god he's my ex..I used to crumble inside over the plastic on the sofa!)
> Also leaving stickers on for a long period does damage the hardware.
> Not a good idea...and of course it looks naff.


Not to mention the elegant fart noise when you sit or rise from the furniture! 


duggi84 said:


> You’re not alone...I’m also not a fan of wrapping the handles and don’t rock a bag charm =)
> 
> ...but like you the new Pegasus Rodeo is calling my name lol!



Same! But I think I’ll put the Rodeo (I may have bought one this week) and its winged brethren on canvas/tote/non-H bags.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## loh

blisskimmie said:


> Ladies please don’t hate me but I really like the look of a Naked Birkin/Kelly. I have tried putting twilly’s on the handles of my Birkin but they kept slipping off and I found it annoying so I took them off. I also don’t really like the look of bag charms on my bag but I have to admit, the new Pegasus rodeo is super cute. My SA is shocked but understands as she’s offered me Rodeo’s in the past and I always pass. I personally find the bag by itself so beautiful and I appreciate it although when I see pictures of bags dressed up, I really like it too.


I'm with you - I don't do bag charms either.  The only one I have is the horseshoe charm and it's on my tennis bag for good luck.

As for twillies, I can do them sometimes and I get the idea of using them to protect lighter color handles, but if I had to choose,  I'd rather go bare than bedazzled.


----------



## Vln

blisskimmie said:


> Ladies please don’t hate me but I really like the look of a Naked Birkin/Kelly. I have tried putting twilly’s on the handles of my Birkin but they kept slipping off and I found it annoying so I took them off. I also don’t really like the look of bag charms on my bag but I have to admit, the new Pegasus rodeo is super cute. My SA is shocked but understands as she’s offered me Rodeo’s in the past and I always pass. I personally find the bag by itself so beautiful and I appreciate it although when I see pictures of bags dressed up, I really like it too.



I agree! Adding charms to a B or a K, is gilding the lily.


----------



## netinvader

ladysarah said:


> I love a naked bag too and cannot fathom 'protecting' handles. Charms are a bit of an abomination, in my eyes. I like a bag that tells a story.



Exactly. Why protect them if you can have them replaced if need be. That’s why we buy Hermès, right?

One of the first things I always ask myself with a new bag is... how will it wear? How will it look in 10-20 years? What kind of intense shopping sprees will we go through together? What about battle scars?! Those worn-in characteristics that make it “your” bag.

With that said, I also love bag that tells a story.


----------



## netinvader

WhiteBus said:


> The great thing about this thread is that it is liberating for the people who keep silent, because they think they are in the minority.  They discover that they are not, when somebody is prepared to raise their head above the parapet and make a comment that they think might not be in line with current popular thinking.  They can become the silent majority.


I was so afraid of getting banned from the forum for speaking out about my views on leaving the protective plastic on the bags. Not to mention my bag’s nudist tendencies!!! 

I’m so glad I’m not the only one  It’s been a truly liberating week.


----------



## jelliedfeels

My unpopular opinion is all brands have used celebrities as ambassadors since way before the internet so I  am not bothered about these influencers now.

Also I think there’s a very rose 
-tinted view of some celebs and brand. 
There’s been so much ink spilled about how the kardashians are unrefined for Hermes but let’s be honest, Jane Birkin (most known for singing a song about orgasms) isn’t exactly a classy bird and they named the bestseller after her .

Its never got quite as bad as the cult of Saint Coco of Chanel at Hermes thankfully!
Still love them both though but I’m starting to look more and more at Dior.


----------



## Perja

jelliedfeels said:


> My unpopular opinion is all brands have used celebrities as ambassadors since way before the internet so I  am not bothered about these influencers now.
> 
> Also I think there’s a very rose
> -tinted view of some celebs and brand.
> There’s been so much ink spilled about how the kardashians are unrefined for Hermes but let’s be honest, Jane Birkin (most known for singing a song about orgasms) isn’t exactly a classy bird and they named the bestseller after her .
> 
> Its never got quite as bad as the cult of Saint Coco of Chanel at Hermes thankfully!
> Still love them both though but I’m starting to look more and more at Dior.



Ah but therein lies the French contradiction. Jane B may not be a “classy bird” over all, but her transgression is considered intellectually elevated by her association with a singer considered a myth... and possibly the fact that her sexcapades were off camera. The Kardashians are considered low-brow pop culture and therefore not acceptable. 

In any case, I too find influencers irrelevant in my consumption but some of them are quite hilariously tone-deaf (they aren’t harmful enough to draw actual ire, just deserve ignored when they get too much) or their endorsement looks as fake as a 3-dollar bill.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I think part of it is that JB had a distinctive style all her own and it was (and still is) one that people find appealing and want to emulate 40 years later. The Kardashians? Other than spandex and cleavage, what is their style? And how dated will it be in 5 years, let alone 40?

My pet peeve- I don’t like people taking bags as refined and ladylike in their nature as the B or K and trying to wear them in ways that ruin the lines or damage the bag in order to make them look “casual.” They are not casual bags. Period. And that is fine. That is what they are. If you want to wear the bag, dress appropriately. An example- JLo wearing a B 35 all undone and tucked with sweats from the gym, on purpose because the colors match? Or the girl wearing a Kelly bag completely open with a sweatshirt and ripped jeans or an outfit with leggings? Um, honey, that’s not what they mean by high/low dressing. That’s a hot mess. If you want to sport a super casual look, there are lots of other choices (like Prada nylon for instance, or LV NF or Goyard) that are way more style appropriate and will look more cohesive. A B or K with a too casual look just looks to me like you are trying too hard and to impress in a not so great way. Reminds me of a girl wearing a Chanel flap in summer with a tank top and cutoff shirt shorts...again, just say no. Jeans and a more fitted shirt or a jacket...that’s better.


----------



## WhiteBus

BowieFan1971 said:


> I think part of it is that JB had a distinctive style all her own and it was (and still is) one that people find appealing and want to emulate 40 years later. The Kardashians? Other than spandex and cleavage, what is their style? And how dated will it be in 5 years, let alone 40?
> 
> My pet peeve- I don’t like people taking bags as refined and ladylike in their nature as the B or K and trying to wear them in ways that ruin the lines or damage the bag in order to make them look “casual.” They are not casual bags. Period. And that is fine. That is what they are. If you want to wear the bag, dress appropriately. An example- JLo wearing a B 35 all undone and tucked with sweats from the gym, on purpose because the colors match? Or the girl wearing a Kelly bag completely open with a sweatshirt and ripped jeans or an outfit with leggings? Um, honey, that’s not what they mean by high/low dressing. That’s a hot mess. If you want to sport a super casual look, there are lots of other choices (like Prada nylon for instance, or LV NF or Goyard) that are way more style appropriate and will look more cohesive. A B or K with a too casual look just looks to me like you are trying too hard and to impress in a not so great way. Reminds me of a girl wearing a Chanel flap in summer with a tank top and cutoff shirt shorts...again, just say no. Jeans and a more fitted shirt or a jacket...that’s better.



Surely the essential difference between a Kelly and a Birkin is that a Kelly is a refined, smart bag and a Birkin is only a tote, albeit a very highly priced tote. Once the miniaturisation fad passes it will resume its original status. The Birkin is essentially a smaller version of the older HAC which was a travel bag.
It was developed as an all purpose carry bag and only carries the name of an actress because it was created in response to what she happened to describe as a gap in the market to the head of Hermes.
Using the bag for the gym is completely in line with it's purpose.
Similarly the bag now known as Kelly was a style that Grace Kelly bought on a film shopping trip and then returned to buy for herself.
The rather modern concept of endorsement was more incidental in those days.
An opportunity to be seized by a firm in those days has now become a calculated marketing and sponsorship ploy.


----------



## livethelake

BowieFan1971 said:


> Or the *girl wearing a Kelly bag completely open with a sweatshirt and ripped jeans or an outfit with leggings*? Um, honey, that’s not what they mean by high/low dressing. That’s a hot mess. If you want to sport a super casual look, there are lots of other choices (like Prada nylon for instance, or LV NF or Goyard) that are way more style appropriate and will look more cohesive. A B or K with a too casual look just looks to me like you are trying too hard and to impress in a not so great way.


Yikes. Guess you would describe me as uncouth...I hope we don't every cross paths


----------



## jelliedfeels

BowieFan1971 said:


> I think part of it is that JB had a distinctive style all her own and it was (and still is) one that people find appealing and want to emulate 40 years later. The Kardashians? Other than spandex and cleavage, what is their style? And how dated will it be in 5 years, let alone 40?
> 
> My pet peeve- I don’t like people taking bags as refined and ladylike in their nature as the B or K and trying to wear them in ways that ruin the lines or damage the bag in order to make them look “casual.” They are not casual bags. Period. And that is fine. That is what they are. If you want to wear the bag, dress appropriately. An example- JLo wearing a B 35 all undone and tucked with sweats from the gym, on purpose because the colors match? Or the girl wearing a Kelly bag completely open with a sweatshirt and ripped jeans or an outfit with leggings? Um, honey, that’s not what they mean by high/low dressing. That’s a hot mess. If you want to sport a super casual look, there are lots of other choices (like Prada nylon for instance, or LV NF or Goyard) that are way more style appropriate and will look more cohesive. A B or K with a too casual look just looks to me like you are trying too hard and to impress in a not so great way. Reminds me of a girl wearing a Chanel flap in summer with a tank top and cutoff shirt shorts...again, just say no. Jeans and a more fitted shirt or a jacket...that’s better.


I dunno, I think that Jane and Serge sort of are the Kimye of their day.

I think if Jane and Serge were around now singing songs about incest with their daughter and orgasms they would be seen as kardashian level attention seekers. They just have a glamorous veil of nostalgia about them and they were lucky enough to be prominent in the 60s which is a very romanticised period. I think that calling it the birkin is a strategy ato appeal to the opposite demographic to that of the Kelly.

While I don’t love the kardashians or their style I think it’s hard to deny that they are definitely extremely influential style icons.

I think that a lot of people rely on designer bags to be the statement piece and then wear casual and comfy clothes. That’s their choice. I do also get the idea that not everyone can afford both an expensive bag and a super nice wardrobe but I agree it can be a bit hit and miss in reality- especially on celebs. (who have stylists as well)

My pet peeve with a lot of fashion influencers is when they value the craftsmanship and heritage of a bag and will wax lyrical about the workmanship of the birkin or a classic flap but then they are always pushing fast fashion. Does craftsmanship just not exist in RTW? Can you really afford a designer bag every month but not some ethically made clothing too?


----------



## lulilu

BowieFan1971 said:


> I think part of it is that JB had a distinctive style all her own and it was (and still is) one that people find appealing and want to emulate 40 years later. The Kardashians? Other than spandex and cleavage, what is their style? And how dated will it be in 5 years, let alone 40?
> 
> My pet peeve- I don’t like people taking bags as refined and ladylike in their nature as the B or K and trying to wear them in ways that ruin the lines or damage the bag in order to make them look “casual.” They are not casual bags. Period. And that is fine. That is what they are. If you want to wear the bag, dress appropriately. An example- JLo wearing a B 35 all undone and tucked with sweats from the gym, on purpose because the colors match? Or the girl wearing a Kelly bag completely open with a sweatshirt and ripped jeans or an outfit with leggings? Um, honey, that’s not what they mean by high/low dressing. That’s a hot mess. If you want to sport a super casual look, there are lots of other choices (like Prada nylon for instance, or LV NF or Goyard) that are way more style appropriate and will look more cohesive. A B or K with a too casual look just looks to me like you are trying too hard and to impress in a not so great way. Reminds me of a girl wearing a Chanel flap in summer with a tank top and cutoff shirt shorts...again, just say no. Jeans and a more fitted shirt or a jacket...that’s better.



Disagree


----------



## etoile de mer

I have no issues with what anyone else does with their Hermes items. Wear your bag with or without charms, opened or closed, upside down, inside out, on your head. Joking aside, do what makes you happy! Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Tonimichelle

BowieFan1971 said:


> I think part of it is that JB had a distinctive style all her own and it was (and still is) one that people find appealing and want to emulate 40 years later. The Kardashians? Other than spandex and cleavage, what is their style? And how dated will it be in 5 years, let alone 40?
> 
> My pet peeve- I don’t like people taking bags as refined and ladylike in their nature as the B or K and trying to wear them in ways that ruin the lines or damage the bag in order to make them look “casual.” They are not casual bags. Period. And that is fine. That is what they are. If you want to wear the bag, dress appropriately. An example- JLo wearing a B 35 all undone and tucked with sweats from the gym, on purpose because the colors match? Or the girl wearing a Kelly bag completely open with a sweatshirt and ripped jeans or an outfit with leggings? Um, honey, that’s not what they mean by high/low dressing. That’s a hot mess. If you want to sport a super casual look, there are lots of other choices (like Prada nylon for instance, or LV NF or Goyard) that are way more style appropriate and will look more cohesive. A B or K with a too casual look just looks to me like you are trying too hard and to impress in a not so great way. Reminds me of a girl wearing a Chanel flap in summer with a tank top and cutoff shirt shorts...again, just say no. Jeans and a more fitted shirt or a jacket...that’s better.


Sorry but I vehemently disagree with this. The Birkin in particular was originally designed as a casual tote for a woman that I’ve rarely seen photographed without jeans and a pair of converse. Recent fashion may have transformed it into a miniature bag to be worn with a fancy outfit and a pair of heels, but the original design was not remotely ladylike! Just as well because other than weddings and funerals, you’ll be hard pushed to get me into any remotely lady like clothing!


----------



## QuelleFromage

jelliedfeels said:


> I dunno, I think that Jane and Serge sort of are the Kimye of their day.
> 
> I think if Jane and Serge were around now singing songs about incest with their daughter and orgasms they would be seen as kardashian level attention seekers. They just have a glamorous veil of nostalgia about them and they were lucky enough to be prominent in the 60s which is a very romanticised period. I think that calling it the birkin is a strategy ato appeal to the opposite demographic to that of the Kelly.
> 
> While I don’t love the kardashians or their style I think it’s hard to deny that they are definitely extremely influential style icons.
> 
> I think that a lot of people rely on designer bags to be the statement piece and then wear casual and comfy clothes. That’s their choice. I do also get the idea that not everyone can afford both an expensive bag and a super nice wardrobe but I agree it can be a bit hit and miss in reality- especially on celebs. (who have stylists as well)
> 
> My pet peeve with a lot of fashion influencers is when they value the craftsmanship and heritage of a bag and will wax lyrical about the workmanship of the birkin or a classic flap but then they are always pushing fast fashion. Does craftsmanship just not exist in RTW? Can you really afford a designer bag every month but not some ethically made clothing too?


Just to be fair, "Je t'aime" and "Lemon Incest" are almost two decades apart and Jane Birkin had nothing to do with the latter; she and Serge had already split up.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Getting back to the original topic of this thread...
I'm sure I've said this before, Again and again but here goes...
I really find it irksome the amount of people who seem obsessed with 'spend' vs 'offers' and which branch is the best to 'score' a bag in 
and asking for contacts of an SA that seems more likely or predisposed to making an 'offer'.
ugh!
Likewise those who buy Hermes items in a calculated way not because they love them but just in order to 'score' a K/B or C.
Also repeating myself again the use of the terms 'score' and 'game' annoy me.
If all people want is a Kelly or Birkin in order to have it for the kudos of ownership they should go to the preloved or..I feel awful even suggesting this but i shall..reseller market.
I know I'm like a cracked record on this but Hermes has been in existence for this long because they really do make some beautiful exquisitely crafted things This obsession with a few bags grinds me down.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## WhiteBus

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Getting back to the original topic of this thread...
> I'm sure I've said this before, Again and again but here goes...
> I really find it irksome the amount of people who seem obsessed with 'spend' vs 'offers' and which branch is the best to 'score' a bag in
> and asking for contacts of an SA that seems more likely or predisposed to making an 'offer'.
> ugh!
> Likewise those who buy Hermes items in a calculated way not because they love them but just in order to 'score' a K/B or C.
> Also repeating myself again the use of the terms 'score' and 'game' annoy me.
> If all people want is a Kelly or Birkin in order to have it for the kudos of ownership they should go to the preloved or..I feel awful even suggesting thi*s but i shall..reseller market.*
> I know I'm like a cracked record on this but Hermes has been in existence for this long because they really do make some beautiful exquisitely crafted things This obsession with a few bags grinds me down.



_. . . I feel awful for suggesting this but i shall..reseller market._

and really get stung for it with a huge x3 x4 premium


----------



## Senbei

WhiteBus said:


> _. . . I feel awful for suggesting this but i shall..reseller market._
> 
> and really get stung for it with a huge x3 x4 premium



Some people think of it as, “if I have to spend at least 1:1 to get a quota bag offer then buying through a reseller at markup isn’t much worse.” I think a lot of us here really love the brand and would rather have more H items for the same amount of money. I feel social media has created an impatience around trying to get the bags too.


----------



## WhiteBus

I think the culture on here should be real disapproval of people buying 'new' through the reseller route, for whatever justification.


----------



## acrowcounted

WhiteBus said:


> I think the culture on here should be real disapproval of people buying 'new' through the reseller route, for whatever justification.


Unfortunately, the fox is in the hen house.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Tonimichelle said:


> Sorry but I vehemently disagree with this. The Birkin in particular was originally designed as a casual tote for a woman that I’ve rarely seen photographed without jeans and a pair of converse. Recent fashion may have transformed it into a miniature bag to be worn with a fancy outfit and a pair of heels, but the original design was not remotely ladylike! Just as well because other than weddings and funerals, you’ll be hard pushed to get me into any remotely lady like clothing!


My teens years were the 1980’s and I can tell you, casual then and casual now are two different things. Hoodies? Athleisure all day every day? PJ pants and pool slides? Not even a thought in the 80’s...jeans and a shirt, sweater, polo shirt or fitted tee with loafers, flats or Keds. Or if leggings, with an oversight blazer, cardi or belted button down. That’s what everyone wore to school, shopping, errands as casual wear. Would a B work with that as a tote? Sure.

To me, bags as distinctive as a B or K especially call for a cohesive look to look “thrown together.” If you want a Hermès bag to wear to the gym or a look you would wear to yoga, there’s the Garden Party or Picotin. Though they are not as impressive or recognized by the masses, a cohesive look reads more upscale or “elevated”than just carrying an expensive bag with whatever outfit.


----------



## jelliedfeels

I prefer the roulis to the Constance. I also find the Cinhetic a bit too covered in hardware.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

WhiteBus said:


> I think the culture on here should be real disapproval of people buying 'new' through the reseller route, for whatever justification.


I do agree-hence my distaste at even mentioning the R word.
However there are many who are so desperate to be seen with a K or B they will continue to go to these greedy profiteers rather than wait however long it takes to get one direct from boutique.
Personally even if money were no object I would always prefer the pre-loved route to get the exact specs I want especially as I like a lot of the older now discontinued styles.


----------



## lulilu

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Getting back to the original topic of this thread...
> I'm sure I've said this before, Again and again but here goes...
> I really find it irksome the amount of people who seem obsessed with 'spend' vs 'offers' and which branch is the best to 'score' a bag in
> and asking for contacts of an SA that seems more likely or predisposed to making an 'offer'.
> ugh!
> Likewise those who buy Hermes items in a calculated way not because they love them but just in order to 'score' a K/B or C.
> Also repeating myself again the use of the terms 'score' and 'game' annoy me.
> If all people want is a Kelly or Birkin in order to have it for the kudos of ownership they should go to the preloved or..I feel awful even suggesting this but i shall..reseller market.
> I know I'm like a cracked record on this but Hermes has been in existence for this long because they really do make some beautiful exquisitely crafted things This obsession with a few bags grinds me down.



+1000%



WhiteBus said:


> _. . . I feel awful for suggesting this but i shall..reseller market._
> and really get stung for it with a huge x3 x4 premium



Is it really that bad?  I have seen lower prices than that on the big reseller sites.




BowieFan1971 said:


> My teens years were the 1980’s and I can tell you, casual then and casual now are two different things. Hoodies? Athleisure all day every day? PJ pants and pool slides? Not even a thought in the 80’s...jeans and a shirt, sweater, polo shirt or fitted tee with loafers, flats or Keds. Or if leggings, with an oversight blazer, cardi or belted button down. That’s what everyone wore to school, shopping, errands as casual wear. Would a B work with that as a tote? Sure.
> 
> To me, bags as distinctive as a B or K especially call for a cohesive look to look “thrown together.” If you want a Hermès bag to wear to the gym or a look you would wear to yoga, there’s the Garden Party or Picotin. Though they are not as impressive or recognized by the masses, a cohesive look reads more upscale or “elevated”than just carrying an expensive bag with whatever outfit.



I know this is just people's varying and often opposite opinions, but to direct how one should dress in order to carry different types of H bags is beyond me.  I don't care what anyone else does.  It's their money.


----------



## marietouchet

Just took this screenshot a moment ago, note left hand column , there like 17 subcategories under scarves ... and that is not counting all the variants of 90cm scarves  - wash , tattoo, etc - lumped under one subcategory or counting the men’s collection 
too many ... I liked exclusivity of the smaller numbers of permutations, variants, formats, sizes, fabrics etc


----------



## jelliedfeels

marietouchet said:


> Just took this screenshot a moment ago, note left hand column , there like 17 subcategories under scarves ... and that is not counting all the variants of 90cm scarves  - wash , tattoo, etc - lumped under one subcategory or counting the men’s collection
> too many ... I liked exclusivity of the smaller numbers of permutations, variants, formats, sizes, fabrics etc


How do you even wear that blazon lozenge scarf? 
Those  ones in the screenshot look super plain and dull. I like the beautiful illustrations and colours myself.

Oh additional point, I think the kids stuff on the Hermes website is not appealing at all. A lot of the designs on the bags look off to me: why are the horse’s back legs cut off on that Nappy bag? 
I don’t get it because I’d say they usually do quirky and animal stuff really well.


----------



## BowieFan1971

lulilu said:


> +1000%
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really that bad?  I have seen lower prices than that on the big reseller sites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is just people's varying and often opposite opinions, but to direct how one should dress in order to carry different types of H bags is beyond me.  I don't care what anyone else does.  It's their money.


I’m not telling anyone how to dress. I am just giving my “unpopular” opinion. And explaining that what was defined as casual when the B was released is different than what is defined as casual today.

Wear what you want. It’s not up to me or my approval. Everyone can wear what they want...they are free to do that and not care about what anyone thinks. And I am free to have my opinion about how they choose to present themselves. I am quite sure they have an opinion about how I dress or present myself, which they are free to have and I am free to not care about.

My original point was maybe I stress of trying to turn a bag into something it isn’t, they should either dress to coordinate with feel of the bag or choose another bag that coordinates with the feel of the outfit. That is not telling people what they should wear.


----------



## duggi84

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Getting back to the original topic of this thread...
> I'm sure I've said this before, Again and again but here goes...
> I really find it irksome the amount of people who seem obsessed with 'spend' vs 'offers' and which branch is the best to 'score' a bag in
> and asking for contacts of an SA that seems more likely or predisposed to making an 'offer'.
> ugh!
> Likewise those who buy Hermes items in a calculated way not because they love them but just in order to 'score' a K/B or C.
> Also repeating myself again the use of the terms 'score' and 'game' annoy me.
> If all people want is a Kelly or Birkin in order to have it for the kudos of ownership they should go to the preloved or..I feel awful even suggesting this but i shall..reseller market.
> I know I'm like a cracked record on this but Hermes has been in existence for this long because they really do make some beautiful exquisitely crafted things This obsession with a few bags grinds me down.



YES YES YES!  Being new to Hermès, and not really in it for a B or K (I've actually trapped myself into waiting on a K40, but I'll tell that fateful story another day), I'm kind of dumbfounded at the lengths some people feel they need to go for a bag.  I also suspect the stores are well-trained and can see a "bag only" customer coming a mile away and those are the folks they likely give the longest run-arounds.  Honestly, if the store is making you spend $10k on stuff you don't like or care about to "get an opportunity to spend another $10k" on a bag you _might_ like (but probably won't really, depending on leather, color, hardware, size, etc), it really seems like a huge gamble and waste of time and money to go through the stores.  If I _just_ wanted a Birkin or Kelly (especially a specific one), it would make more financial sense (and be better for my sanity) to go pre-loved or even "new with a reseller," especially right now with overall covid-related production constraints.

That said, if you love Hermès non-bag items and getting a B/K isn't your immediate goal, you should just have fun and wait for the right bag to come along!



WhiteBus said:


> _. . . I feel awful for suggesting this but i shall..reseller market._
> 
> and really get stung for it with a huge x3 x4 premium



Some folks are probably paying that premium anyway...there's plenty of stories in here "I've spent way more than 1:1 and still don't have an offer" to prove that, I think.



Senbei said:


> Some people think of it as, “if I have to spend at least 1:1 to get a quota bag offer then buying through a reseller at markup isn’t much worse.” I think a lot of us here really love the brand and would rather have more H items for the same amount of money. I feel social media has created an impatience around trying to get the bags too.







WhiteBus said:


> I think the culture on here should be real disapproval of people buying 'new' through the reseller route, for whatever justification.



Resellers will always exist for any market, but honestly Hermès is doing a pretty decent job of keeping them in a place where profit margins are squeezed, on some level.  The whole "spend ratio" is obviously directly targeted at curbing reselling...if you have to spend as much as the bag is worth to buy the bag (or almost), you can't "double your money" on the bag once you get it.  Great tactic.  Unfortunately the demand still makes it worth it, at volume.



BowieFan1971 said:


> My teens years were the 1980’s and I can tell you, casual then and casual now are two different things. Hoodies? Athleisure all day every day? PJ pants and pool slides? Not even a thought in the 80’s...jeans and a shirt, sweater, polo shirt or fitted tee with loafers, flats or Keds. Or if leggings, with an oversight blazer, cardi or belted button down. That’s what everyone wore to school, shopping, errands as casual wear. Would a B work with that as a tote? Sure.
> 
> To me, bags as distinctive as a B or K especially call for a cohesive look to look “thrown together.” If you want a Hermès bag to wear to the gym or a look you would wear to yoga, there’s the Garden Party or Picotin. Though they are not as impressive or recognized by the masses, a cohesive look reads more upscale or “elevated”than just carrying an expensive bag with whatever outfit.





BowieFan1971 said:


> I’m not telling anyone how to dress. I am just giving my “unpopular” opinion. And explaining that what was defined as casual when the B was released is different than what is defined as casual today.
> 
> Wear what you want. It’s not up to me or my approval. Everyone can wear what they want...they are free to do that and not care about what anyone thinks. And I am free to have my opinion about how they choose to present themselves. I am quite sure they have an opinion about how I dress or present myself, which they are free to have and I am free to not care about.
> 
> My original point was maybe I stress of trying to turn a bag into something it isn’t, they should either dress to coordinate with feel of the bag or choose another bag that coordinates with the feel of the outfit. That is not telling people what they should wear.



I completely agree!  There's definitely a difference between dressing casual and flat-out "athleisure," which I'm quite frankly getting tired of seeing; I'm hoping finally being able to leave our houses will inspire everyone to start dressing again.  Sure I'll rock some joggers with a t-shirt and a cute jacket occasionally (I did today, in fact)...and I don't mind seeing yoga pants/leggings poking out underneath a chic flowy cardigan or wrap, but accessorize it and make it look good.  So many people lately just walk around looking like they gave up the last time they left the gym 

But I mean yes, uh, wear whatever you want.


----------



## Classy Collector

Speaking of athleisure wear when not working out, husband is not a fan of it. Even an Hermes bag doesn’t make it look better. He said most other men think the same but don’t voice their opinions out loud


----------



## duggi84

Classy Collector said:


> Speaking of athleisure wear when not working out, husband is not a fan of it. Even an Hermes bag doesn’t make it look better. He said most other men think the same but don’t voice their opinions out loud



To be honest, I've heard this from guys.  To be even more honest, I've heard this from guys WHILE THEY WERE THEMSELVES WEARING ATHLEISURE!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I dislike the term athleisure.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## etoile de mer

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I dislike the term athleisure.



me too...and not even sure how to pronounce it!


----------



## duggi84

etoile de mer said:


> me too...and not even sure how to pronounce it!



I’m pretty sure it’s pronounced “garbage.”


----------



## papertiger

..and although in athleisure vein, back to H

...and I know this is not exclusively an H issue but,

*too many sneakers/trainers in H's shoe selection.*

The great thing with shoes/boots with leather soles is that you can keep/refurbish them almost forever.


----------



## netinvader

papertiger said:


> ..and although in athleisure vein, back to H
> 
> ...and I know this is not exclusively an H issue but,
> 
> *too many sneakers/trainers in H's shoe selection.*
> 
> The great thing with shoes/boots with leather soles is that you can keep/refurbish them almost forever.



Agreed. The H trainers are a bit dull and a bit try-hard in my opinion. Let’s face it, the sneaker game is intense right now and there’s a lot of better designs for way less. Some are actually cool for sure but others are like... really, hun?

With that said, after picking up my Neo Ankle Boots I’m already eyeing another pair of boots... I think I’ll go with the Story Boot this time!


----------



## xsimplicity

papertiger said:


> *too many sneakers/trainers in H's shoe selection.*



I actually wish there were more lol. The current designs leave something to be desired.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

papertiger said:


> ..and although in athleisure vein, back to H
> 
> ...and I know this is not exclusively an H issue but,
> 
> *too many sneakers/trainers in H's shoe selection.*
> 
> The great thing with shoes/boots with leather soles is that you can keep/refurbish them almost forever.


My unpopular Hermes Opinion regarding shoes is...I WISH THEY"D DO A BIRKINSTOCK AMAZONA STYLE SANDAL!!!!!......
Written in capitals because I want that so bad I cant cope even thinking of it


----------



## marietouchet

papertiger said:


> ..and although in athleisure vein, back to H
> 
> ...and I know this is not exclusively an H issue but,
> 
> *too many sneakers/trainers in H's shoe selection.*
> 
> The great thing with shoes/boots with leather soles is that you can keep/refurbish them almost forever.


If I remember MaiTai had a blog post on redoing her Kelly boots, she went for synthetic heels due to slipping on the leather


----------



## Possum

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My unpopular Hermes Opinion regarding shoes is...I WISH THEY"D DO A BIRKINSTOCK AMAZONA STYLE SANDAL!!!!!......
> Written in capitals because I want that so bad I cant cope even thinking of it


These would have to be getting close to your wishlist


----------



## papertiger

marietouchet said:


> If I remember MaiTai had a blog post on redoing her Kelly boots, she went for synthetic heels due to slipping on the leather



I have the same problem with my Land boots, but you can always have quality rubber applied onto the after refurbishment. Or scratch the undersides. It's more a problem when it's been rainy and you come into a shiny surfaced  municipal building, I could literally skate round my old work building.

My point is, more that once people get used to the H-igh prices for what are basically one season wear shoes, an idea that has bubbled up from the highstreet fast fashion chains and fashion sportswear, shoes that someone can wear and maintain/refurbish and keep for years and years will be a thing of the past (like many things at so-called designer stores) and prohibitively expensive to preserve H's mark-ups for 'proper' shoes when the trend dies.

Inside this month Le Monde d'H Julia Deck writes about the love the young Emile discovered his love of objects. The beauty of objects and their worth lies within their usefulness, craftsmanship and splendour as in his extravagant purchase of the _canne galante_ a perfectly crafted parasol (p.6) and much later the company's adaption to the Modern world by ways of scientific invention without corrupting the founder's principles (p.7). The parasol still under glass at FSH.

Plastering 'sustainability' over packaging doesn't deal with the increased casualness of actual materials/manufacturing adding to landfill. None of the designer athleisure shoes I've looked into are able to worn for the pursuits they look like they should be intended for.

Real sportswear is hardy (because it _has_ to be) athleisure looks like sportswear, worn on the street, but its performance is questionable and its trend within this supposedly sustainability-minded era is laughable.


----------



## monicabing

I think I have the most unpopular H opinion ever:

I like the Garden Party more than the Birkin.

Also I find B30s out of place at formal events. Especially when it’s only used to hold a phone and lipstick.

Lastly, I think the Kelly Sellier (esp in 25 and 28) is the most beautiful bag in existence.


----------



## Otis31

monicabing said:


> I think I have the most unpopular H opinion ever:
> 
> I like the Garden Party more than the Birkin.
> 
> Also I find B30s out of place at formal events. Especially when it’s only used to hold a phone and lipstick.
> 
> Lastly, I think the Kelly Sellier (esp in 25 and 28) is the most beautiful bag in existence.


You're not wrong!  There is something to be said about the simplicity of the GP.  And B30s are still tote bags, no matter how expensive, and not the right "tool for the job" so to say when it comes to formal events.


----------



## jelliedfeels

monicabing said:


> I think I have the most unpopular H opinion ever:
> 
> I like the Garden Party more than the Birkin.
> 
> Also I find B30s out of place at formal events. Especially when it’s only used to hold a phone and lipstick.
> 
> Lastly, I think the Kelly Sellier (esp in 25 and 28) is the most beautiful bag in existence.


Heretic!   

I agree the GP has an elegant simplicity to it.

All these big totes simply demand to have a book, mag or tablet in them at all times if you ask me. You can slope off if the party gets boring as well


----------



## papertiger

monicabing said:


> I think I have the most unpopular H opinion ever:
> 
> I like the Garden Party more than the Birkin.
> 
> Also I find B30s out of place at formal events. Especially when it’s only used to hold a phone and lipstick.
> 
> Lastly, I think the Kelly Sellier (esp in 25 and 28) is the most beautiful bag in existence.



looking like not such an unpopular opinion after all 

I prefer the GP too, in use especially, it's a great shopping/work tote.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Possum said:


> These would have to be getting close to your wishlist


Yes..They are!
BUT if I remember correctly they only had them in mens sizes in my boutique


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> looking like not such an unpopular opinion after all
> 
> I prefer the GP too, in use especially, it's a great shopping/work tote.


I prefer the Bolide over B and K, chose the Picotin over GP for my first H.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Perja

etoile de mer said:


> I have no issues with what anyone else does with their Hermes items. Wear your bag with or without charms, opened or closed, upside down, inside out, on your head. Joking aside, do what makes you happy! Different strokes for different folks.



_*gasp*_ Tolerance in this thread?   All jokes aside, yes! Delight when looking at your own bag is the best accessory of all.



jelliedfeels said:


> I prefer the roulis to the Constance. I also find the Cinhetic a bit too covered in hardware.



Me too, and I’m secretly afraid I’m too dumb to open the Cinhetic



marietouchet said:


> Just took this screenshot a moment ago, note left hand column , there like 17 subcategories under scarves ... and that is not counting all the variants of 90cm scarves  - wash , tattoo, etc - lumped under one subcategory or counting the men’s collection
> too many ... I liked exclusivity of the smaller numbers of permutations, variants, formats, sizes, fabrics etc



I don’t see the kitchen sink category 



jelliedfeels said:


> View attachment 5044189
> 
> 
> 
> Oh additional point, I think the kids stuff on the Hermes website is not appealing at all. A lot of the designs on the bags look off to me: why are the horse’s back legs cut off on that Nappy bag?
> I don’t get it because I’d say they usually do quirky and animal stuff really well.



When they say “it costs an arm and a leg”, bow you know whose legs


duggi84 said:


> I’m pretty sure it’s pronounced “garbage.”


OMG, I just died at this.


----------



## afsweet

the idea that bags are good investments. buy it, use it, enjoy it.


----------



## J'adoreHermes

I wish Hermes promoted and used the small French embroidery houses like Maison Lesage when making their exceptional embroidered scarves and textiles. It would truly be exceptional for the scarves to preserve a heritage and_ savoir faire _like Chanel and others have.


----------



## Perja

stephc005 said:


> the idea that bags are good investments. buy it, use it, enjoy it.


All the bags I bought as investment usually end up “market crashes”. Latest? A Chanel limited edition I was going to baby... I wore it twice, slipped on a zebra crossing and landed with all my weight on the bag   It’s fine but my investment took a 1929-style crash to its value


----------



## Ceeje89

stephc005 said:


> the idea that bags are good investments. buy it, use it, enjoy it.


Agreed.  While this may be a bit of semantics, I prefer to think of my Hermes (and classic Chanel) bags as assets rather than “investments.”  I certainly don’t buy them with the hope or intention they will go up in value or I’ll get any sort of “return” on them, other than my joy from use.  However to me they do retain a good amount of value, and they are things that will last years and years.  And if in a pinch, I could sell them and get a good amount of money back, presuming there is still a healthy pre-loved market.


----------



## duggi84

monicabing said:


> I think I have the most unpopular H opinion ever:
> 
> I like the Garden Party more than the Birkin.
> 
> Also I find B30s out of place at formal events. Especially when it’s only used to hold a phone and lipstick.
> 
> Lastly, I think the Kelly Sellier (esp in 25 and 28) is the most beautiful bag in existence.





BowieFan1971 said:


> I prefer the Bolide over B and K, chose the Picotin over GP for my first H.



I think there are a number of us that have preferences above the B or K.  Personally the Toolbox is my favorite, especially with regard to functionality, and it's a tie between that and the Cinhetic as far as looks.  Absolutely no interest in a Birkin due to the lack of shoulder strap and the fussy flap (but the harness Birkin coming out may change that for me...at least on the strap).  And I'm only waiting on a Kelly because I bought a strap that I'm unfortunately convinced will look best on a Kelly 40.  My husband got a Picotin recently and I was surprised how much cuter it is in person than photos...still not interested though.  I think it's all just about personal preference.



J'adoreHermes said:


> I wish Hermes promoted and used the small French embroidery houses like Maison Lesage when making their exceptional embroidered scarves and textiles. It would truly be exceptional for the scarves to preserve a heritage and_ savoir faire _like Chanel and others have.



You know, I was surprised recently when I saw the embroidered scarves were done in India.  I mean..India absolutely has a fantastic history of embroidery and beadwork, so it makes sense, but I was still surprised.



Perja said:


> All the bags I bought as investment usually end up “market crashes”. Latest? A Chanel limited edition I was going to baby... I wore it twice, slipped on a zebra crossing and landed with all my weight on the bag   It’s fine but my investment took a 1929-style crash to its value



This.  I'm so f*ing clumsy that I could never carry around something that was considered an "investment."  It'll eventually take a hit.


----------



## Perja

Perja said:


> All the bags I bought as investment usually end up “market crashes”. Latest? A Chanel limited edition I was going to baby... I wore it twice, slipped on a zebra crossing and landed with all my weight on the bag   It’s fine but my investment took a 1929-style crash to its value



And did I mention I had a (bagged) mozzarella in my coat pocket, too? I swear I am not making this up. I had come out of the deli, needed a free hand, crammed the shopping bag in my pocket... grabbed my phone, slipped and hey presto, panini on the   pavement grid.

Two lessons here: ONE, your bag is a consumable good (unlike that mozzarella, which was more of a smoothie). TWO, don’t forget to have non-slip pads put on your leather boots — H or otherwise. 

@duggi84 so glad you get me!


----------



## duggi84

Perja said:


> And did I mention I had a (bagged) mozzarella in my coat pocket, too? I swear I am not making this up. I had come out of the deli, needed a free hand, crammed the shopping bag in my pocket... grabbed my phone, slipped and hey presto, panini on the   pavement grid.
> 
> Two lessons here: ONE, your bag is a consumable good (unlike that mozzarella, which was more of a smoothie). TWO, don’t forget to have non-slip pads put on your leather boots — H or otherwise.
> 
> @duggi84 so glad you get me!



HAHAHAHA yep this is DEFINITELY me!


----------



## saban

My unpopular opinions:
I hate ostrich. Looks like a bunch of nipples. 
I also don't like the feel of epsom leather. Reminds me of the lines I get on my face after a really good nap.
I prefer my purchases being placed in a plain white bag rather than an orange Hermes bag. I feel self conscience walking down the street with an orange bag in hand.


----------



## lulilu

saban said:


> My unpopular opinions:
> I hate ostrich. Looks like a bunch of nipples.
> I also don't like the feel of epsom leather. Reminds me of the lines I get on my face after a really good nap.
> I prefer my purchases being placed in a plain white bag rather than an orange Hermes bag. I feel self conscience walking down the street with an orange bag in hand.



I always ask for the white bag in NYC.  Especially for a big purchase that I can't stuff into my purse.


----------



## img

I prefer my Bolide 31 and Evelyne PM over my Birkin 30.  There, I said it.


----------



## LVinCali

880 said:


> Not fond of the orange boxes or shopping bags (i don’t particularly want deliveries, doormen or anyone to know what I’m buying). But, when I’ve bought H for my mom, MIL, aunt etc., they seem to really be in love with the boxes. And, I keep a few CSGM in boxes, bc I tend to fall in love with multiple colorways and then decide, not for me (which I give to family etc) as gifts.





880 said:


> If I accumulate too many boxes (H boxes, chanel whatever) I feel like an irresponsible consumer.
> if I just have a well curated selection of bags, scarves, ready to wear, whatever, and I give or loan stuff to my mom, aunts or cousins, or if I buy preloved,  I feel like I’m not contributing to landfill. .  Plus I can delude myself that I have not actually bought much because, see, there is no evidence. . .Also, while I bonus the building staff well on holiday season (and I did bonus extra mid year due to covid and increased boxes, deliveries, garbage, not to mention risk), I don’t want branded names in recycling either. However, SAs seem to be alarmed if I say I don’t want tissue, ribbon, a shoe or bag box or a shopping bag. They start to offer, I can put the box in a no name shopping bag Or why don’t I just wrap it in tissue bc i don’t want it to get knocked up in the box. . . I feel like saying to them, it’s better for you if the customer doesn’t take the box bc then no chance of returns (but I don’t return much of anything anyway) That’s my multi tiered rationale for no packaging and I’m sticking to it



Agree with the no packaging!

While I like (maybe love) the orange boxes (the ones that I don’t use for storage are used as a decoration on top of upper cabinets in my laundry room), the amount of boxes, dust bags, ribbons and paper bags that is used per product is starting to get to me.  If it’s not a gift/special occasion, the amount seems a lil’ wasteful.  

Or more truthfully, the H packaging is making me a total hoarder because I keep every box, ribbon, bag (even envelopes!) as I do find them lovely and I don’t have the strength to throw any of it in a recycling/rubbish bin. 

This week I bought a belt which had a bigger dust bag for belt + 2 tiny dust bags for belt hardware (tbh, they are totally cute, but still...) + tissue paper + box + ribbon.  It was a LOT for a belt. Add a blanket and a pillow and I was overloaded with just the packaging.  Plus the time it takes at the store + the time it takes to unbox at home...  The fact that maybe one can start to have too many orange boxes...  

Like @880 said, whenever I can get away with it, I am starting to decline the bags/boxes/ribbons but sometimes another SA is boxing it up while I am still shopping and/or I don’t want upset the H process.


----------



## LVinCali

LVinCali said:


> Exotics.  They make me cringe every time.



Have to I admit to my tPF fellow members, I like exotics now. There, I said it. So sorry to those who liked my comment above. 

So I’ll put out another comment that I will probably regret later...  

Unpopular opinion...  I don’t get the whole Hermès scarves obsession.  It’s one of the factors that kept me out of the H stores for years- I thought it was just store filled with beautiful bags that I couldn’t afford and scarves.


----------



## Coconuts40

LVinCali said:


> Agree with the no packaging!
> 
> While I like (maybe love) the orange boxes (the ones that I don’t use for storage are used as a decoration on top of upper cabinets in my laundry room), the amount of boxes, dust bags, ribbons and paper bags that is used per product is starting to get to me.  If it’s not a gift/special occasion, the amount seems a lil’ wasteful.
> 
> Or more truthfully, the H packaging is making me a total hoarder because I keep every box, ribbon, bag (even envelopes!) as I do find them lovely and I don’t have the strength to throw any of it in a recycling/rubbish bin.
> 
> This week I bought a belt which had a bigger dust bag for belt + 2 tiny dust bags for belt hardware (tbh, they are totally cute, but still...) + tissue paper + box + ribbon.  It was a LOT for a belt. Add a blanket and a pillow and I was overloaded with just the packaging.  Plus the time it takes at the store + the time it takes to unbox at home...  The fact that maybe one can start to have too many orange boxes...
> 
> Like @880 said, whenever I can get away with it, I am starting to decline the bags/boxes/ribbons but sometimes another SA is boxing it up while I am still shopping and/or I don’t want upset the H process.



I am in agreement here.  How many boxes does one need for non bag items?  I am contemplating asking my SA not to provide boxes any more when I purchase items.  I even contemplated returning them to the store but I know they won't accept them.
I am at the point where I am starting to repurpose them, throw them out.


----------



## BowieFan1971

LVinCali said:


> Have to I admit to my tPF fellow members, I like exotics now. There, I said it. So sorry to those who liked my comment above.
> 
> So I’ll put out another comment that I will probably regret later...
> 
> Unpopular opinion...  I don’t get the whole Hermès scarves obsession.  It’s one of the factors that kept me out of the H stores for years- I thought it was just store filled with beautiful bags that I couldn’t afford and scarves.


Their scarves...works of art. The weight of the silk and the quality of the seams (ever tried hand rolling a seam! I have...) And the depth and dimension of colors. The level of detail and shading in the designs.

I am a scarf person...not everyone is. But a scarf just makes every simple outfit look so much more pulled together and finished. Jeans and a tee become more. And my small collection of Hermès are definitely the nicest ones of the bunch...you could feel it in the dark. If you are not a scarf person, it doesn’t matter. But if you are, you know. Just like their bags. But a LOT less expensive.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## WhiteBus

minimum packaging
that is so environmentally aware
but the packaging is so much a part of the luxury shopping experience
nonetheless, it should be the right campaign even if none of us lives long enough to see the effect
(I don't mean we are all over 90 - but the benefit could take decades)
However, if you intend to take another flight - what's the point of declining packaging on environmental grounds.


----------



## Tonimichelle

LVinCali said:


> Agree with the no packaging!
> 
> While I like (maybe love) the orange boxes (the ones that I don’t use for storage are used as a decoration on top of upper cabinets in my laundry room), the amount of boxes, dust bags, ribbons and paper bags that is used per product is starting to get to me.  If it’s not a gift/special occasion, the amount seems a lil’ wasteful.
> 
> Or more truthfully, the H packaging is making me a total hoarder because I keep every box, ribbon, bag (even envelopes!) as I do find them lovely and I don’t have the strength to throw any of it in a recycling/rubbish bin.
> 
> This week I bought a belt which had a bigger dust bag for belt + 2 tiny dust bags for belt hardware (tbh, they are totally cute, but still...) + tissue paper + box + ribbon.  It was a LOT for a belt. Add a blanket and a pillow and I was overloaded with just the packaging.  Plus the time it takes at the store + the time it takes to unbox at home...  The fact that maybe one can start to have too many orange boxes...
> 
> Like @880 said, whenever I can get away with it, I am starting to decline the bags/boxes/ribbons but sometimes another SA is boxing it up while I am still shopping and/or I don’t want upset the H process.


I’m with you on the can’t throw anything out. Little orange paper bags are hanging in random places all over my bedroom and a pile of boxes on top of my bag cabinet. My larger belt dustbag though I find incredibly useful as a bag liner for smaller bags that are an odd shape (such as my two Moynat bags) and as a catch all in bigger ones (for keys etc). It gets used almost every day!


----------



## DR2014

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m with you on the can’t throw anything out. Little orange paper bags are hanging in random places all over my bedroom and a pile of boxes on top of my bag cabinet. My larger belt dustbag though I find incredibly useful as a bag liner for smaller bags that are an odd shape (such as my two Moynat bags) and as a catch all in bigger ones (for keys etc). It gets used almost every day!


I really love the boxes, but I don't have room to keep them all. My compromise is that I keep the biggest ones, from bag purchases, and the interesting ones. For example, heart shaped, hat boxes, a fun box with 2 drawers that shoes for my DH came in, etc. Oh and my little twilly boxes! I only have a few of those.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m with you on the can’t throw anything out. Little orange paper bags are hanging in random places all over my bedroom and a pile of boxes on top of my bag cabinet. My larger belt dustbag though I find incredibly useful as a bag liner for smaller bags that are an odd shape (such as my two Moynat bags) and as a catch all in bigger ones (for keys etc). It gets used almost every day!


I repurposed a smaller handbag dust bag as a drawstring bag liner for my Pico 18. Easy access AND security/privacy...works perfectly!


----------



## duggi84

DR2014 said:


> I really love the boxes, but I don't have room to keep them all. My compromise is that I keep the biggest ones, from bag purchases, and the interesting ones. For example, heart shaped, hat boxes, a fun box with 2 drawers that shoes for my DH came in, etc. Oh and my little twilly boxes! I only have a few of those.



From what I understand, you shouldn't store the bags in their boxes long term, so they stay empty most of the time anyway, right?  Why not put the smaller ones inside the bigger ones?  I do that with my Tiffany boxes and it cuts down on the bulk A LOT, while enabling me to keep every box, string, tissue, receipts, etc, in one neat place.


----------



## qubed

I've occasionally brought an empty box to the store to reuse if I know exactly what I'm going to buy (e.g. scarf or SLG). They'll still package it in the box, and you still get the little joy of unboxing it at home.


----------



## LVinCali

duggi84 said:


> From what I understand, you shouldn't store the bags in their boxes long term, so they stay empty most of the time anyway, right?  Why not put the smaller ones inside the bigger ones?  I do that with my Tiffany boxes and it cuts down on the bulk A LOT, while enabling me to keep every box, string, tissue, receipts, etc, in one neat place.



I store my B/K in the H boxes with the lid off- so they are laying in the tissue paper the same way that H packs them, but still breathing.  

Same- I do pack boxes in boxes.  A little Russian doll/nesting action going on, for sure!  City apartment with no walk-in closets does not help.  

But glad to hear I am not the only one that keeps everything!  Just need to stop the H packaging at the source so I don't come home with it and hoard it.


----------



## LVinCali

BowieFan1971 said:


> Their scarves...works of art. The weight of the silk and the quality of the seams (ever tried hand rolling a seam! I have...) And the depth and dimension of colors. The level of detail and shading in the designs.
> 
> I am a scarf person...not everyone is. But a scarf just makes every simple outfit look so much more pulled together and finished. Jeans and a tee become more. And my small collection of Hermès are definitely the nicest ones of the bunch...you could feel it in the dark. If you are not a scarf person, it doesn’t matter. But if you are, you know. Just like their bags. But a LOT less expensive.



Agree on the work of art point.  I actually like seeing the scarves on walls and framed so that I can see the theme and all colors rather than all folded up around a neck.

Full disclosure, I do own one H scarf.    But it is a solid color and I wear it for warmth in the winter with a jacket.  And I think some of my unpopular opinion on scarves just has to do with this being the Purse forum, so I was a little surprised by the amount of scarf threads (I have since discovered the "ignore" button).


----------



## duggi84

My newly-formed unpopular opinion: SA's are trained waaaaaaay too hard on people wanting Birkins and Kellys.  I'm honored that I'm thought of and get special offers, but don't know how to be more clear, without being rude at this point, that I'm just "not that kind of girl."


----------



## saban

duggi84 said:


> My newly-formed unpopular opinion: SA's are trained waaaaaaay too hard on people wanting Birkins and Kellys.  I'm honored that I'm thought of and get special offers, but don't know how to be more clear, without being rude at this point, that I'm just "not that kind of girl."


That's so interesting to me. Is this in general or when you are working with your SA? I feel like if you are with your SA then your preferences should be well known to them and what they offer should be more curated to you.


----------



## Stansy

I am only using the bags‘ dustbags for storage, the rest of the packaging gets repurposed. I recently had a facial, and the lady liked my dustbag that came with my Orans. I had used it to carry my knitting (socks), so I gave it to her. There, I said it, I keep my knitting stuff in my H packaging.


----------



## papertiger

LVinCali said:


> Have to I admit to my tPF fellow members, I like exotics now. There, I said it. So sorry to those who liked my comment above.
> 
> So I’ll put out another comment that I will probably regret later...
> 
> Unpopular opinion...  I don’t get the whole Hermès scarves obsession.  It’s one of the factors that kept me out of the H stores for years- I thought it was just store filled with beautiful bags that I couldn’t afford and scarves.



I'm liking your exotics opinion

The scarf thing is not always an obsession. That's mostly on tPF (me included). Most of my mother's (French and Italian) friends had a few H bags and scarves they'd owned for years and didn't keep on buying.


----------



## papertiger

Coconuts40 said:


> I am in agreement here.  How many boxes does one need for non bag items?  I am contemplating asking my SA not to provide boxes any more when I purchase items.  I even contemplated returning them to the store but I know they won't accept them.
> I am at the point where I am starting to repurpose them, throw them out.



It's part of gift giving (and receiving).

Anyone can request not box/bag/ribbon, SAs will be fine.

Lots of people, especially young relatives may be really glad of boxes and bags - just saying - they needn't go to waste or be hanging around. 

The one item that needs a box IMO are the belt kits. Easier to store them curled round in their boxes with the buckle in the centre (so it doesn't get lost) than any other way I've found.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Their scarves...works of art. The weight of the silk and the quality of the seams (ever tried hand rolling a seam! I have...) And the depth and dimension of colors. The level of detail and shading in the designs.
> 
> I am a scarf person...not everyone is. But a scarf just makes every simple outfit look so much more pulled together and finished. Jeans and a tee become more. And my small collection of Hermès are definitely the nicest ones of the bunch...you could feel it in the dark. If you are not a scarf person, it doesn’t matter. But if you are, you know. Just like their bags. But a LOT less expensive.



Except those scarves add-up  Sometimes a bag's worth in a year.

Agreed on the wearable art. 

For some professions it's the only bit of 'personality' allowed (equivalent to a man's tie). 

I don't want to bring practicalities into the Hermes forum  but my throat and head are most susceptible to getting ill from chills and temperature changes inside/outside. It's so handy having a silk scarf on me, easy to carry (if not a GM) and silk really does regulate temperature.


----------



## mauihappyplace

Stansy said:


> I am only using the bags‘ dustbags for storage, the rest of the packaging gets repurposed. I recently had a facial, and the lady liked my dustbag that came with my Orans. I had used it to carry my knitting (socks), so I gave it to her. There, I said it, I keep my knitting stuff in my H packaging.


Don’t feel bad I store anything from feminine hygiene products to notecards... these bags seem to multiply


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## L etoile

duggi84 said:


> My newly-formed unpopular opinion: SA's are trained waaaaaaay too hard on people wanting Birkins and Kellys.  I'm honored that I'm thought of and get special offers, but don't know how to be more clear, without being rude at this point, that I'm just "not that kind of girl."



Your SA should understand this after telling them once. I've never had to repeat things that I don't want (even down to colors that I would never wear).


----------



## EmilyM111

BowieFan1971 said:


> Their scarves...works of art. The weight of the silk and the quality of the seams (ever tried hand rolling a seam! I have...) And the depth and dimension of colors. The level of detail and shading in the designs.
> 
> I am a scarf person...not everyone is. But a scarf just makes every simple outfit look so much more pulled together and finished. Jeans and a tee become more. And my small collection of Hermès are definitely the nicest ones of the bunch...you could feel it in the dark. If you are not a scarf person, it doesn’t matter. But if you are, you know. Just like their bags. But a LOT less expensive.


Agree on the art. I've discovered scarves for myself since I put on weight huge amount in short time. At my height 6ft that means you can't really (easily) get nice and well fitting clothes, so I stick to black shirts and trousers. Scarves came as a big rescue to add something extra and colourful to the outfit.


----------



## chicinthecity777

monicabing said:


> I think I have the most unpopular H opinion ever:
> 
> I like the Garden Party more than the Birkin.
> 
> Also I find *B30s out of place at formal events. Especially when it’s only used to hold a phone and lipstick.*
> 
> Lastly, I think the *Kelly Sellier (esp in 25 and 28) is the most beautiful bag in existence.*


I agree with the last 2! Not unpopular at all I should think!


----------



## Cool Gal

Saint Germain ankle boots is the prettiest ankle boot I've ever seen....the leather & craftsmanship of the boot is so magnificent!


----------



## Livia1

As much as I adore H, I cringe when I see an H belt


----------



## Love Of My Life

Livia1 said:


> As much as I adore H, I cringe when I see an H belt



Especially on men..


----------



## Perja

Livia1 said:


> As much as I adore H, I cringe when I see an H belt





Love Of My Life said:


> Especially on men..


Especially the Constance buckle.


----------



## voguekelly711

Love Of My Life said:


> Especially on men..



Why men


----------



## Perja

chrisjason94 said:


> Why men


I don’t know why the others said that, but in my neck of the woods, it seems to be _the_ entry-level item of greasy-haired snake oil sellers of various persuasions. Usually paired with cheap suits and overly tight shirting with “interesting” details. I don’t think I’ve worn mine since that trend emerged


----------



## Cool Gal

Livia1 said:


> As much as I adore H, I cringe when I see an H belt


Even my husband said it's too noticeable...he likes it to be "under-the-radar" buckle, that's why he bought the H D'Ancre buckle


----------



## voguekelly711

Cool Gal said:


> Even my husband said it's too noticeable...he likes it to be "under-the-radar" buckle, that's why he bought the H D'Ancre buckle


Love the H D’Ancre buckle!!


----------



## Livia1

Cool Gal said:


> Even my husband said it's too noticeable...he likes it to be "under-the-radar" buckle, that's why he bought the H D'Ancre buckle



It IS too noticable. The D'ancre buckle is definitely more subtle.


----------



## Livia1

Perja said:


> I don’t know why the others said that, but in my neck of the woods, it seems to be _the_ entry-level item of greasy-haired snake oil sellers of various persuasions. Usually paired with cheap suits and overly tight shirting with “interesting” details. I don’t think I’ve worn mine since that trend emerged



Excactly!
Here it's real estate agents, so ...


----------



## BlingCat

Prefer the service of h.com to in-store SA service. Probably just never clicked with anyone? Or it's just the brand specific SA training? Click fine with 90% SAs everywhere else around the world...


----------



## shrpthorn

Cool Gal said:


> Even my husband said it's too noticeable...he likes it to be "under-the-radar" buckle, that's why he bought the H D'Ancre buckle


My husband will wear the H-buckle in the black enamel version we share () but would never wear "my" gold Constance (even with the hammered finish). "We" also share the horse's head (A Cheval) and 3 (!) Tuareg buckles (these are both our faves).


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## duggi84

Perja said:


> I don’t know why the others said that, but in my neck of the woods, it seems to be _the_ entry-level item of greasy-haired snake oil sellers of various persuasions. Usually paired with cheap suits and overly tight shirting with “interesting” details. I don’t think I’ve worn mine since that trend emerged





Livia1 said:


> Excactly!
> Here it's real estate agents, so ...



Are you both in NJ?



Cool Gal said:


> Even my husband said it's too noticeable...he likes it to be "under-the-radar" buckle, that's why he bought the H D'Ancre buckle





chrisjason94 said:


> Love the H D’Ancre buckle!!





Livia1 said:


> It IS too noticable. The D'ancre buckle is definitely more subtle.



I think the smaller size H buckles can be nice if styled appropriately... my husband has one and wears it well.  Personally though, I also like to be a bit more "under-the-radar" when it comes to wearing branded items and don't wear many logos at all, especially large ones.  I just got my first H belt and it was a bit of a hard decision...didn't want the BIG H (I'm 6' tall, so need the larger size), but also am adverse to ovals in general, so didn't want to do the D'ancre or Twins designs.  I landed on the new Tube H...really love it.  Still has an H, but it's small.  This is from the web...mine is Palladium with a Noir/Rouge H Epsom strap:


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cool Gal said:


> Even my husband said it's too noticeable...he likes it to be "under-the-radar" buckle, that's why he bought the H D'Ancre buckle



+1..


----------



## Perja

duggi84 said:


> Are you both in NJ?



I’m not. But it may be one of those invasive species that was imported from somewhere and multiplied across the world!


----------



## netinvader

Another unpopular opinion for you all —

These bloody unboxing videos/teasers on Instagram. This is gonna sound harsh but just open the %#$@& box already. We all know what these bags look like so why do we have to stare at the orange box for like 20 minutes, not to mention the 30 posts just teasing about opening or asking stupid questions like, should I open it?

The answer is yes, honey, we don’t have all day. Just show us the cute new bag you got so we can move on with our lives.

Oh! And please do us all a favor and remove the ribbon beforehand. No one wants to you see you struggle holding your phablet and trying to undo a bow with the other hand. It’s not cute.

I’ve had a rough week and I *may* be taking it out on these unboxing videos.


----------



## Tonimichelle

netinvader said:


> Another unpopular opinion for you all —
> 
> These bloody unboxing videos/teasers on Instagram. This is gonna sound harsh but just open the %#$@& box already. We all know what these bags look like so why do we have to stare at the orange box for like 20 minutes, not to mention the 30 posts just teasing about opening or asking stupid questions like, should I open it?
> 
> The answer is yes, honey, we don’t have all day. Just show us the cute new bag you got so we can move on with our lives.
> 
> Oh! And please do us all a favor and remove the ribbon beforehand. No one wants to you see you struggle holding your phablet and trying to undo a bow with the other hand. It’s not cute.
> 
> I’ve had a rough week and I *may* be taking it out on these unboxing videos.


Agree! YouTube is even worse, I like to see the new bag, I don’t want to hear them talk for 30 minutes on how they (usually the same story as everyone else) scored it before they even get around to the one handed opening struggle


----------



## Livia1

duggi84 said:


> *Are you both in NJ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the smaller size H buckles can be nice if styled appropriately... my husband has one and wears it well.  Personally though, I also like to be a bit more "under-the-radar" when it comes to wearing branded items and don't wear many logos at all, especially large ones.  I just got my first H belt and it was a bit of a hard decision...didn't want the BIG H (I'm 6' tall, so need the larger size), but also am adverse to ovals in general, so didn't want to do the D'ancre or Twins designs.  I landed on the new Tube H...really love it.  Still has an H, but it's small.  This is from the web...mine is Palladium with a Noir/Rouge H Epsom strap:
> 
> View attachment 5058246




 I'm in Europe ...


----------



## Livia1

netinvader said:


> Another unpopular opinion for you all —
> 
> These bloody unboxing videos/teasers on Instagram. This is gonna sound harsh but just open the %#$@& box already. We all know what these bags look like so why do we have to stare at the orange box for like 20 minutes, not to mention the 30 posts just teasing about opening or asking stupid questions like, should I open it?
> 
> The answer is yes, honey, we don’t have all day. Just show us the cute new bag you got so we can move on with our lives.
> 
> Oh! And please do us all a favor and remove the ribbon beforehand. No one wants to you see you struggle holding your phablet and trying to undo a bow with the other hand. It’s not cute.
> 
> I’ve had a rough week and I *may* be taking it out on these unboxing videos.




 Yes! A thousand times yes!


----------



## BowieFan1971

netinvader said:


> Another unpopular opinion for you all —
> 
> These bloody unboxing videos/teasers on Instagram. This is gonna sound harsh but just open the %#$@& box already. We all know what these bags look like so why do we have to stare at the orange box for like 20 minutes, not to mention the 30 posts just teasing about opening or asking stupid questions like, should I open it?
> 
> The answer is yes, honey, we don’t have all day. Just show us the cute new bag you got so we can move on with our lives.
> 
> Oh! And please do us all a favor and remove the ribbon beforehand. No one wants to you see you struggle holding your phablet and trying to undo a bow with the other hand. It’s not cute.
> 
> I’ve had a rough week and I *may* be taking it out on these unboxing videos.


Um, no. It’s not you. I can’t stand them either. I never understood unboxing videos or saw the value of them. “Should I open it?” Um, isn’t that the point of the video? I want to say, “No. Don’t open it and end the video now.”


----------



## canto bight

The silk scarves are boring and a little matronly no matter how styled.

The bags are also boring in neutral colors.

Epsom leaves a lot to be desired and doesn't feel very luxurious.


----------



## BowieFan1971

canto bight said:


> The silk scarves are boring and a little matronly no matter how styled.
> 
> The bags are also boring in neutral colors.
> 
> Epsom leaves a lot to be desired and doesn't feel very luxurious.


If you think the scarves are matronly, you need to go to a boutique and take a look what they are doing. They are anything BUT matronly. I don’t care for the classic scrolly, horsy, flowery designs either but have seen dozens of designs from the last 20 years that aren’t even close to that. Plenty to make my graphic, irreverent, former punk heart happy. If you think the whole idea of wearing a scarf is matronly, that’s one thing. But if you think Hermès only makes boring, matronly designs, take another look. You may be surprised.


----------



## canto bight

BowieFan1971 said:


> If you think the scarves are matronly, you need to go to a boutique and take a look what they are doing. They are anything BUT matronly. I don’t care for the classic scrolly, horsy, flowery designs either but have seen dozens of designs from the last 20 years that aren’t even close to that. Plenty to make my graphic, irreverent, former punk heart happy. If you think the whole idea of wearing a scarf is matronly, that’s one thing. But if you think Hermès only makes boring, matronly designs, take another look. You may be surprised.



To be fair, it's all silk scarves for me but Hermès ones do nothing for me either.


----------



## saban

Tonimichelle said:


> Agree! YouTube is even worse, I like to see the new bag, I don’t want to hear them talk for 30 minutes on how they (usually the same story as everyone else) scored it before they even get around to the one handed opening struggle


Yes! They give me those same vibes as those recipes that have a whole story about how they found the recipe during their travels in a tiny village.... before ever stating any of the ingredients. If you must tell how you got the bag, then do it while opening.


----------



## Perja

saban said:


> Yes! They give me those same vibes as those recipes that have a whole story about how they found the recipe during their travels in a tiny village.... before ever stating any of the ingredients. If you must tell how you got the bag, then do it while opening.


Allow me to disagree. Food has a cultural and situational/emotional depth to it that makes the anecdote part of the recipe give it its relevance to the author (and the readers). Point in case: a family recipe. 

The "recipe" for an Hermès bag, however, isn't to my taste


----------



## Egel

Perja said:


> Allow me to disagree. Food has a cultural and situational/emotional depth to it that makes the anecdote part of the recipe give it its relevance to the author (and the readers). Point in case: a family recipe.
> 
> The "recipe" for an Hermès bag, however, isn't to my taste


Currently that recipe is "I have a well known blog, wandered into the boutique and got a quota bag offered". Click here for my video about getting a bag without purchase history.


----------



## jenayb

canto bight said:


> To be fair, it's all silk scarves for me but Hermès ones do nothing for me either.



I honestly used to feel the same and could not even understand the concept of H scarves.  

Over time, I really started to appreciate the details and workmanship, and then I really started paying attention to the actual *content* of the scarves. So playful, so whimsicle... I love them! And the colours... eventually I learned how to style the scarves and truly, they can make an outfit! I am really so fond of the scarves and shawls I've collected over the years. To me, they are little works of art.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## papertiger

Perja said:


> Especially the Constance buckle.





Livia1 said:


> As much as I adore H, I cringe when I see an H belt





Love Of My Life said:


> Especially on men..



I have seen it look very nice on men (and women) but it was a big fashion statement around 10 years ago so perhaps the Constance looks a little bit _passé _for just a while. Like most belts it does demand quite a trim physique to be classic.


----------



## Perja

papertiger said:


> I have seen it look very nice on men (and women) but it was a big fashion statement around 10 years ago so perhaps the Constance looks a little bit _passé _for just a while. Like most belts it does demand quite a trim physique to be classic.


To be fair, I have seen some (reasonably recent) action shots on tPF members where the Constance buckle is just wonderful. But well, it seemed like a good opportunity to vent my frustration at a beautiful belt ruined by some dastardly fabric (and hair gel) choices  



Egel said:


> Currently that recipe is "I have a well known blog, wandered into the boutique and got a quota bag offered". Click here for my video about getting a bag without purchase history.



What we need is a debunking video like they have for viral recipes (I'm addicted to those right now lol).


----------



## Egel

@Perja viral recipe like frog bread or viral pasta? I think we are beyond that, suddenly everybody is growing their own vegetables now.


----------



## Perja

Egel said:


> @Perja viral recipe like frog bread or viral pasta? I think we are beyond that, suddenly everybody is growing their own vegetables now.



There was... steak in the toaster? Making orange jelly by spinning an orange on a power drill? Shaking strawberries with razor blades to achieve Instagrammable chunks – spoiler alert: ain't happening. 
Give it a minute and people'll be growing their own bags in the shed out back since mushroom-based material is the latest H skin.    I can't wait to see those tutorials.


----------



## Chrismin

i agree! i used to think scarves were really old lady like but i'm loving them and getting into the different styling methods and various accessories, scarf rings... its becoming a very small obsession ..



jenaywins said:


> I honestly used to feel the same and could not even understand the concept of H scarves.
> 
> Over time, I really started to appreciate the details and workmanship, and then I really started paying attention to the actual *content* of the scarves. So playful, so whimsicle... I love them! And the colours... eventually I learned how to style the scarves and truly, they can make an outfit! I am really so fond of the scarves and shawls I've collected over the years. To me, they are little works of art.


----------



## netinvader

Perja said:


> To be fair, I have seen some (reasonably recent) action shots on tPF members where the Constance buckle is just wonderful.



I’m going to assume you’re talking about me —thank you! I do look fab don’t I?


----------



## Perja

netinvader said:


> I’m going to assume you’re talking about me —thank you! I do look fab don’t I?


New phone. Who dis? 
Was that the belt you were wearing in your action shot with Maurice the exceptional bucket at the store a couple of weeks back? @duggi84 mentioned you had one but of course, couldn't find the pics to support my concession speech.


----------



## netinvader

Perja said:


> New phone. Who dis?
> Was that the belt you were wearing in your action shot with Maurice the exceptional bucket at the store a couple of weeks back? @duggi84 mentioned you had one but of course, couldn't find the pics to support my concession speech.



I think in that particular photo I was wearing my collier de chien 24 mm belt. But here’s a pic of me in my H Guillochee belt buckle:


----------



## Addicted to bags

netinvader said:


> I think in that particular photo I was wearing my collier de chien 24 mm belt. But here’s a pic of me in my H Guillochee belt buckle:
> 
> View attachment 5061673
> View attachment 5061672


You do look fab! Is that a B25 or B30 in your hand?


----------



## Perja

netinvader said:


> I think in that particular photo I was wearing my collier de chien 24 mm belt. But here’s a pic of me in my H Guillochee belt buckle:
> 
> View attachment 5061673
> View attachment 5061672



Unpopular opinion du jour: @netinvader is way too stylish.  

You are hereby exempt from my disapproval of men wearing C buckles, on accounts of your hair not being greasy, your lack of a cheap suit and the fact that you are obviously a person of taste since you are a member of this esteemed congregation of bag lovers.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

netinvader said:


> I think in that particular photo I was wearing my collier de chien 24 mm belt. But here’s a pic of me in my H Guillochee belt buckle:
> 
> View attachment 5061673
> View attachment 5061672



You have the best style!!!


----------



## netinvader

Addicted to bags said:


> You do look fab! Is that a B25 or B30 in your hand?


Thank you! It’s a B25 in Togo Noir.




Perja said:


> Unpopular opinion du jour: @netinvader is way too stylish.
> 
> You are hereby exempt from my disapproval of men wearing C buckles, on accounts of your hair not being greasy, your lack of a cheap suit and the fact that you are obviously a person of taste since you are a member of this esteemed congregation of bag lovers.



You just made my day. I feel like I’ve been knighted! I’m so honored. Many thanks for the exemption, I will not let you down.





SpicyTuna13 said:


> You have the best style!!!


Thank you so much! Y’all are making me blush


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

netinvader said:


> Thank you! It’s a B25 in Togo Noir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just made my day. I feel like I’ve been knighted! I’m so honored. Many thanks for the exemption, I will not let you down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! Y’all are making me blush


I love your Trench..or rather the way you wear it.
you ARE a bit of a style icon I love the way you wear clothes!


----------



## hermes&chanel

I am not sure why people talk about their Hermes “journey”.  Are we going somewhere? Is this a quest to score or pick up (annoying terms used frequently by YT) a Kelly or Birkin?


----------



## chicinthecity777

hermes&chanel said:


> I am not sure why people talk about their Hermes “journey”.  Are we going somewhere? Is this a quest to score or pick up (annoying terms used frequently by YT) a Kelly or Birkin?


This! I cringe at those words and phrases like "H haul" etc!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Perja

hermes&chanel said:


> I am not sure why people talk about their Hermes “journey”.  *Are we going somewhere?* Is this a quest to score or pick up (annoying terms used frequently by YT) a Kelly or Birkin?


Well, I would have said "to hell in a handbasket" but given we're talking H here: to hell in an exquisite Kelly picnic with yellow leather detailing.   

But back to fanning the flames of discord of this thread: 

My unpopular opinion, derived from a question in that now-closed thread on a certain YouTube video, is that *not everyone who shops at Hermès has "a B/K/C bag offer" goal – truthfully and honestly*. Sure, some of us may pick up bags or be offered those along the way, but I personally did not become a customer because I wanted a Birkin or a Kelly.

In fact, I remember very clearly that I did not want a Kelly because I felt they aged me (I want one now but well, I feel old even with a plastic bag), was a bit on the fence about the Birkin but was tempted after hanging out in real life with some tPF ladies (yet turned down every single B offer) and was indifferent to Constance (but I have a vintage one). What I do love about Hermès is the craftsmanship and the quality of the materials used. I'm a sucker for those things in every. Single. Aspect of my life, and I'm pretty sure I'm not alone in this.


----------



## papertiger

chicinthecity777 said:


> This! I cringe at those words and phrases like "H haul" etc!



Just don't mention the word 'score' please


----------



## papertiger

netinvader said:


> I think in that particular photo I was wearing my collier de chien 24 mm belt. But here’s a pic of me in my H Guillochee belt buckle:
> 
> View attachment 5061673
> View attachment 5061672



Popular opinion: you need you own H style-thread!


----------



## loopymoi

Perja said:


> My unpopular opinion, derived from a question in that now-closed thread on a certain YouTube video, is that *not everyone who shops at Hermès has "a B/K/C bag offer" goal – truthfully and honestly*. Sure, some of us may pick up bags or be offered those along the way, but I personally did not become a customer because I wanted a Birkin or a Kelly.



Yes, thank you! My first visit to my local H store was to check out their shoes! I saw some beautiful sandals on their website, but was unsure of my sizing so I decided to go to the store first.

I don’t think shopping would be fun if constantly had thoughts on “bag strategy” and buying certain items as if this is a video game and there are cheat codes.

My experience has been so pleasant and yes I would absolutely love a Kelly, but as I even told my SA I am in no sort of rush for anything.

My opinion I would like to share is *your SA is not your friend!* You can be friendly and have a relationship, but at the end of the day it is a business relationship. I am a lawyer and if I viewed my clients as friends or if they thought of me as such that would make me so uncomfortable. We can be friendly and trust one another while getting to know each other, but there are boundaries.


----------



## lulilu

hermes&chanel said:


> I am not sure why people talk about their Hermes “journey”.  Are we going somewhere? Is this a quest to score or pick up (annoying terms used frequently by YT) a Kelly or Birkin?





chicinthecity777 said:


> This! I cringe at those words and phrases like "H haul" etc!



1000%+   journey, haul, score etc?  Do people say that about shopping with other brands?
I consider H a store I shop at.  Maybe the drive to the mall is the journey?


----------



## papertiger

lulilu said:


> 1000%+   journey, haul, score etc?  Do people say that about shopping with other brands?
> I consider H a store I shop at.  Maybe the drive to the mall is the journey?



H Journey is quite odd IMO (so sorry to all that like it or are on one). 

Sounds to me like wanting to experiment with soft-drug-silks and hoping to end-up a complete H-addict - end of the road: I _have_ to score Himalayan croc/diamond B 25 NOW!!!!


----------



## netinvader

papertiger said:


> Popular opinion: you need you own H style-thread!


 Ooooh maybe soon… thank you!


----------



## netinvader

chicinthecity777 said:


> This! I cringe at those words and phrases like "H haul" etc!





lulilu said:


> 1000%+   journey, haul, score etc?  Do people say that about shopping with other brands?
> I consider H a store I shop at.  Maybe the drive to the mall is the journey?



Barf. I just used the word haul the other day and now I’m cringing  —I usually only use that word when shopping at thrift store.

The word “Journey” is so overused. I just feel people add this non-sensical weight to it as if they have been hand picked by the Hermès gods themselves and now they’re on their path to enlightenment —Honey, they just want your money. Being offered a bag is just an insanely creative way to incentivize in-store purchases by creating an imaginary scarcity of these quota sacs. I bet you if we lined up all the Kelly etoupes of the world we could circle the globe at least 46 times.

“Score!” This must be some kind of sports thing? I dare you ladies to scream out GOAAAALLLLL!!! and run around the store when being offered a new bag. Btw, I can’t throw or catch a sports ball of any kind.


----------



## Chrismin

i know -- its such smart marketing... the bag has to be "offered".. its not like it's free!



netinvader said:


> Barf. I just used the word haul the other day and now I’m cringing  —I usually only use that word when shopping at thrift store.
> 
> The word “Journey” is so overused. I just feel people add this non-sensical weight to it as if they have been hand picked by the Hermès gods themselves and now they’re on their path to enlightenment —Honey, they just want your money. Being offered a bag is just an insanely creative way to incentivize in-store purchases by creating an imaginary scarcity of these quota sacs. I bet you if we lined up all the Kelly etoupes of the world we could circle the globe at least 46 times.
> 
> “Score!” This must be some kind of sports thing? I dare you ladies to scream out GOAAAALLLLL!!! and run around the store when being offered a new bag. Btw, I can’t throw or catch a sports ball of any kind.


----------



## duggi84

hermes&chanel said:


> I am not sure why people talk about their Hermes “journey”.  Are we going somewhere? Is this a quest to score or pick up (annoying terms used frequently by YT) a Kelly or Birkin?



THIS.  1,000,000% THIS.

Unless of course you're talking about "the journey your SA takes to go around the store to find something for you"  



Perja said:


> My unpopular opinion, derived from a question in that now-closed thread on a certain YouTube video, is that *not everyone who shops at Hermès has "a B/K/C bag offer" goal – truthfully and honestly*. Sure, some of us may pick up bags or be offered those along the way, but I personally did not become a customer because I wanted a Birkin or a Kelly.



*raises hand* I'm one of those people!  I'll want to get another toolbox someday and eventually hope some Rouge H Kelly Jumping Boots appear in Size 46 (LOLOLOL as if!), but don't have any real specific bag offer goals.  I'm not _closed_ to the idea of them...a large white Kelly and the Harness Birkin are both on my list, but I'm not making them a goal, and I still want the Toolbox a lot more.  I also have a silly dream of owning a Feather Kelly one day, but I'll never be that special a customer, so am _not even worried about it_


----------



## PrincessTingTing

I see why and I think it is an appropriate word....people get lost and/or get burned on their journeys sometimes lol 



hermes&chanel said:


> I am not sure why people talk about their Hermes “journey”.  Are we going somewhere? Is this a quest to score or pick up (annoying terms used frequently by YT) a Kelly or Birkin?


----------



## CTLover

BagsNBaguettes said:


> The perforated 'H' logo on the Evelyne bag bugs the heck out of me, and I have no idea why.
> 
> Also, the shoulder Birkin looks like a Warner Brother's character (Wile E. Coyote) ran it over with a dump truck in his never ending quest to catch the Roadrunner.


OMG, couldn't agree more, and the reason why I don't have an Evelyne.


----------



## CTLover

chicinthecity777 said:


> I agree with the last 2! Not unpopular at all I should think!


Totally agree on that the Kelly Sellier is the most beautiful bag in existence.   I started as a Hermes customer in the 1980's before the Birkin, and still don't get why it's a "thing."


----------



## marzipanchen

My unpopular opinion - I don't understand why H adds diamonds to some bags. For me, the ultimate sophistication comes from the materials used, the timelessness of the designs of a B or K and the craftsmanship. For me, additional "frills" (no matter how exquisite/expensive they may be) actually disctract from these qualities. But maybe I am just a basic b*&%$


----------



## CTLover

My unpopular Hermes Opinions:
1.  The handles on both the B30 and B35 need to be a tad bit longer.
2.  Seriously, what's the point of the B25?  It's too informal looking for a formal bag, and too small to be a practical tote bag, and don't get me started on the handles on the B25.   
3.  Why don't they give you a strap option on Birkins?


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## SpeedyJC

Ha some of you made me laugh with the journey thing and thanks I’m a bit under the weather so needed that. I guess to me a “ journey” into a new brand would mean learning about its history and pieces as someone who is a handbag hobbyist not about  actually acquiring pieces, well for me anyways. To each their own of course.


----------



## chicinthecity777

netinvader said:


> Barf. I just used the word haul the other day and now I’m cringing  —I usually only use that word when shopping at thrift store.
> 
> The word “Journey” is so overused. I just feel people add this non-sensical weight to it as if they have been hand picked by the Hermès gods themselves and now they’re on their path to enlightenment —Honey, they just want your money. Being offered a bag is just an insanely creative way to incentivize in-store purchases by creating an imaginary scarcity of these quota sacs. I bet you if we lined up all the Kelly etoupes of the world we could circle the globe at least 46 times.
> 
> “Score!” This must be some kind of sports thing? I dare you ladies to scream out GOAAAALLLLL!!! and run around the store when being offered a new bag. Btw, I can’t throw or catch a sports ball of any kind.


Thank you for not taking offence! The problem I have with "haul" and "score" etc is that they make h shopping like competitive sport! it's just IMO, H (or other luxury) shopping is a leisure activity and should be enjoyed at a leisurely pace and not a hoarding exercise.


----------



## SpeedyJC

chicinthecity777 said:


> Thank you for not taking offence! The problem I have with "haul" and "score" etc is that they make h shopping like competitive sport! it's just IMO, H (or other luxury) shopping is a leisure activity and should be enjoyed at a leisurely pace and not a hoarding exercise.



Competitive sport lol. That made me think of the football like maneuvers one needs to employ when making their way to the LV boutique in Saks 5th Ave in order to get through the crowds of in awe tourist during the peak holiday season, I speak from experience.


----------



## Perja

papertiger said:


> Sounds to me like wanting to experiment with soft-drug-silks and hoping to end-up a complete H-addict - end of the road: I _have_ to score Himalayan croc/diamond B 25 NOW!!!!


Whenever someone says "score" for a bag, I imagine them trying to sniff it.



netinvader said:


> Barf. I just used the word haul the other day and now I’m cringing  —I usually only use that word when shopping at thrift store.
> 
> The word “Journey” is so overused. I just feel people add this non-sensical weight to it *as if they have been hand picked by the Hermès gods themselves* and now they’re on their path to enlightenment —Honey, they just want your money. Being offered a bag is just an insanely creative way to incentivize in-store purchases by creating an imaginary scarcity of these quota sacs. I bet you if we lined up all the Kelly etoupes of the world we could circle the globe at least 46 times.
> 
> “Score!” This must be some kind of sports thing? I dare you ladies to scream out GOAAAALLLLL!!! and run around the store when being offered a new bag. Btw, I can’t throw or catch a sports ball of any kind.


First Santa Claus, then the Tooth Fairy and now you tell me the H gods don't exist?!!! 



marzipanchen said:


> My unpopular opinion - I don't understand why H adds diamonds to some bags. For me, the ultimate sophistication comes from the materials used, the timelessness of the designs of a B or K and the craftsmanship. For me, additional "frills" (no matter how exquisite/expensive they may be) actually disctract from these qualities. But maybe I am just a basic b*&%$



You're right, you're a complete basic B(irkin)  How about this version with citrines (or was it sapphires?) for Fall 2021?


----------



## marzipanchen

Perja said:


> You're right, you're a complete basic B(irkin)  How about this version with citrines (or was it sapphires?) for Fall 2021?
> 
> View attachment 5070257




wait. what? sapphires?
wow. just wow.
Okay, it's official. I am a basic b.... eh, Birkin owner.


----------



## papertiger

Perja said:


> Whenever someone says "score" for a bag, I imagine them trying to sniff it.
> 
> 
> First Santa Claus, then the Tooth Fairy and now you tell me the H gods don't exist?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, you're a complete basic B(irkin)  How about this version with citrines (or was it sapphires?) for Fall 2021?
> 
> View attachment 5070257



There are vintage precedents for creating hw out of precious metals (even though apart from their Pierre Hardy bags H uses their normal metal and plating) and setting stones in hardware, some look fabulous if done right. Basically, I'm saying it's not a new thing. The letters (initials) on my croc Pullman are gold (early 1950s). 

I wouldn't like diamond-studded hw unless it was on a small, evening size bag, and absolutely 'non'  if the stones were put in after market, but I _could_ go for _that_ coloured box with coloured stones.


----------



## Crapples

Perja said:


> You're right, you're a complete basic B(irkin)  How about this version with citrines (or was it sapphires?) for Fall 2021?
> 
> View attachment 5070257



Is it bad that I think this citrine strap is gorgeous?   It is a complete 180 from what I think about diamond bags.  I am sorry, but the diamonds make Bs look like bags you can get at the local Strawberry or Ross.  Who would have thought precious stones might have the ability to cheapen the look of a bag.


----------



## Perja

papertiger said:


> There are vintage precedents for creating hw out of precious metals (even though apart from their Pierre Hardy bags H uses their normal metal and plating) and setting stones in hardware, some look fabulous if done right. Basically, I'm saying it's not a new thing. The letters (initials) on my croc Pullman are gold (early 1950s).
> 
> I wouldn't like diamond-studded hw unless it was on a small, evening size bag, and absolutely 'non'  if the stones were put in after market, but I _could_ go for _that_ coloured box with coloured stones.


I’ve seen the gold initials on a croc bag, it was exquisite. That’s one thing I would splurge on if money were no object.

Agree! I would definitely not go for after-market _anything_ when it comes to H. Even when done by H, I wasn’t a fan of the diamond hardware. Those sapphires...


----------



## lilmermaid264

My humble unpopular opinion... the heel height offerings of Hermes are too low.  Offer something in least 3.5 inches a season... please..


----------



## netinvader

chicinthecity777 said:


> Thank you for not taking offence! The problem I have with "haul" and "score" etc is that they make h shopping like competitive sport! it's just IMO, H (or other luxury) shopping is a leisure activity and should be enjoyed at a leisurely pace and not a hoarding exercise.



This is all in good fun  no one should take offense…. I hope.

My journey with tPF has been unlike any other forum before. I believe I truly scored when it comes to finding such lovely people to chat and b*tch about random things that we find all unpopular. Can’t wait to share my latest haul with y’all.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

hermes&chanel said:


> I am not sure why people talk about their Hermes “journey”.  Are we going somewhere? Is this a quest to score or pick up (annoying terms used frequently by YT) a Kelly or Birkin?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I use the word “haul” when I’m taking things to the recycling center.   And they’re never Hermes.


----------



## Pivoine66

My personal and probably very unpopular opinion:
For me, H-bags are bags and though very much appreciated, they have always been and still are commodities, intended to be used. Even if I don't "like" scratches, to me leaving stickers on the hardware is like leaving price tags in clothes or could make one think it means preserving the bag because it will/needs to be sold.


----------



## Harvard Girl

There are a lots of resellers who keeps flipping new and freshBKC for high profit, however H has not done anything to stop this。
A reputable consignment store in my city  (Toronto )offers brand new B and K frequently this year， I can not help to suspect ——store owner flips bags OR some H clients flips fresh purchase.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Ok..So this is probably going to be a very unpopular opinion so Please forgive me for it but speak out I must!
I wanted a Birkin in the late 80's....
This has evolved to the HAC which I feel just looks better on me (the slightly elongated proportion just feels 'right')...
BUT the overexposure of the Birkin on social media and the obsessiveness of people wanting to 'score'(  ) one has actually put me right off the idea of even owning a HAC.
The over-exposure and obsession of it being a 'must have item' has to my mind cheapened its desirability.
Therefore I'm putting my HAC dreams on hold and concentrating on going for the more under the radar mainly discontinued bags that I love.
and when I do eventually come back to the idea of getting a Hac (or Birkin) I'm going to get a wonderfully aged softened much loved one that has had a life and shouts "I'm not an IT bag! I'm not a status symbol! I'm a beautifully crafted item made in a classic design out of a heritage leather and I've carried lots of "stuff" and will go on carrying more "stuff" and still be loved scratches, slouch and all"


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

netinvader said:


> Barf. I just used the word haul the other day and now I’m cringing  —I usually only use that word when shopping at thrift store.
> 
> The word “Journey” is so overused. I just feel people add this non-sensical weight to it as if they have been hand picked by the Hermès gods themselves and now they’re on their path to enlightenment —Honey, they just want your money. Being offered a bag is just an insanely creative way to incentivize in-store purchases by creating an imaginary scarcity of these quota sacs. I bet you if we lined up all the Kelly etoupes of the world we could circle the globe at least 46 times.
> 
> “Score!” This must be some kind of sports thing? I dare you ladies to scream out GOAAAALLLLL!!! and run around the store when being offered a new bag. Btw, I can’t throw or catch a sports ball of any kind.


This is my favorite unpopular opinion.


----------



## Tonimichelle

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Ok..So this is probably going to be a very unpopular opinion so Please forgive me for it but speak out I must!
> I wanted a Birkin in the late 80's....
> This has evolved to the HAC which I feel just looks better on me (the slightly elongated proportion just feels 'right')...
> BUT the overexposure of the Birkin on social media and the obsessiveness of people wanting to 'score'(  ) one has actually put me right off the idea of even owning a HAC.
> The over-exposure and obsession of it being a 'must have item' has to my mind cheapened its desirability.
> Therefore I'm putting my HAC dreams on hold and concentrating on going for the more under the radar mainly discontinued bags that I love.
> and when I do eventually come back to the idea of getting a Hac (or Birkin) I'm going to get a wonderfully aged softened much loved one that has had a life and shouts "I'm not an IT bag! I'm not a status symbol! I'm a beautifully crafted item made in a classic design out of a heritage leather and I've carried lots of "stuff" and will go on carrying more "stuff" and still be loved scratches, slouch and all"


Totally agree with this! Don’t get me wrong, I absolutely love my birkin, but the thing I love most is it’s old and squishy and I can use it for carrying lots of ’stuff’ (frequently groceries to be honest).
Whilst I love using it, I’m generally hoping no one will know what it is and for the most part (where I live) they don’t.
With the exception of last year we go to Paris every year and while I love shopping for other H items, I’ve never even tried to get a leather appointment because I’m just not that fussed about a new one.
The turquoise one I had was a little loud for me (although in two years I only had two people recognise it). Now I have Ebene, with the hardware facing toward me it really is just a brown bag to everyone else. Only Brigitte (I know I’m sad naming my bag!) and I know how special she is 
Edited to say that I have had searches set up for a HAC for you since you missed out on the 32 in Havanne at Bagista (which I eyed too at the time but thought Ardennes may be too structured for me). Shall I stop looking?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Tonimichelle said:


> Totally agree with this! Don’t get me wrong, I absolutely love my birkin, but the thing I love most is it’s old and squishy and I can use it for carrying lots of ’stuff’ (frequently groceries to be honest).
> Whilst I love using it, I’m generally hoping no one will know what it is and for the most part (where I live) they don’t.
> With the exception of last year we go to Paris every year and while I love shopping for other H items, I’ve never even tried to get a leather appointment because I’m just not that fussed about a new one.
> The turquoise one I had was a little loud for me (although in two years I only had two people recognise it). Now I have Ebene, with the hardware facing toward me it really is just a brown bag to everyone else. Only Brigitte (I know I’m sad naming my bag!) and I know how special she is
> Edited to say that I have had searches set up for a HAC for you since you missed out on the 32 in Havanne at Bagista (which I eyed too at the time but thought Ardennes may be too structured for me). Shall I stop looking?


Keep looking ....and when you get yours and post the pic my hunger (lust? need? desire?) will be re-awakened and I'll have one less person competing for one   
Btw...dont get me wrong I do  the Birkin but I do just hate what they've come to symbolise.
Happy HAC hunting !


----------



## Perja

Tonimichelle said:


> Totally agree with this! Don’t get me wrong, I absolutely love my birkin, but the thing I love most is it’s old and squishy and I can use it for carrying lots of ’stuff’ (frequently groceries to be honest).


Completely! It makes me laugh when people in my area do a double-take when I’m cramming packets of pasta, vegetables... or a scraper and feather duster in my H at the DIY store the other day


----------



## Tonimichelle

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Keep looking ....and when you get yours and post the pic my hunger (lust? need? desire?) will be re-awakened and I'll have one less person competing for one
> Btw...dont get me wrong I do  the Birkin but I do just hate what they've come to symbolise.
> Happy HAC hunting !


Noooo, I mean’t I’ve been looking for one for you!   (I really sound weird now!)


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Tonimichelle said:


> Noooo, I mean’t I’ve been looking for one for you!   (I really sound weird now!)


thats not weird! thats lovely


----------



## duggi84

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Ok..So this is probably going to be a very unpopular opinion so Please forgive me for it but speak out I must!
> I wanted a Birkin in the late 80's....
> This has evolved to the HAC which I feel just looks better on me (the slightly elongated proportion just feels 'right')...
> BUT the overexposure of the Birkin on social media and the obsessiveness of people wanting to 'score'(  ) one has actually put me right off the idea of even owning a HAC.
> The over-exposure and obsession of it being a 'must have item' has to my mind cheapened its desirability.
> Therefore I'm putting my HAC dreams on hold and concentrating on going for the more under the radar mainly discontinued bags that I love.
> and when I do eventually come back to the idea of getting a Hac (or Birkin) I'm going to get a wonderfully aged softened much loved one that has had a life and shouts "I'm not an IT bag! I'm not a status symbol! I'm a beautifully crafted item made in a classic design out of a heritage leather and I've carried lots of "stuff" and will go on carrying more "stuff" and still be loved scratches, slouch and all"



TBH, I totally agree with this.  I don't _dislike _the Birkin, it's a beautiful design, but it's position as the ultimate "status symbol" bag is a huge detractor to me.  The Kelly as well, if we're going there.  I kind of feel like, "when I'm spending this much money, I just want something everyone else doesn't have," and a Birkin in a loud color, or even Croc just isn't enough a differentiator.  I'm sorry, but if I had the money, I could pick up a Himalayan today (not from H of course LMAO), if it's what I really desired, and that's exactly what makes it undesirable.  And that leads to my other unpopular opinion: B/K/C bags are a dime a dozen.  Sure not literally, but the market is FLOODED with choice.  Clearly they're not that _hard_ to get.  In fact, many NON-quota bags are harder to find, even on the aftermarket.


----------



## luvleeness

I'm glad i chanced upon this thread as I've been looking at belts for my hubby's 45th birthday. Our first H item. I do find the H D'Ancre buckle more elegant than its flashy counterparts. The H Au Carre buckle seems nice too.


----------



## Egel

lulilu said:


> 1000%+   journey, haul, score etc?  Do people say that about shopping with other brands?
> I consider H a store I shop at.  Maybe the drive to the mall is the journey?


They don't use the word journey but haul and score is generic youtube talk. That is not related to brands or price. Although there is an abundance of teens doing high street hauls.


----------



## netinvader

Another unpopular opinion… the RooRoo bag charm looks like it’s wounded.

It’s not a cute look for you, RooRoo.


----------



## Perja

netinvader said:


> Another unpopular opinion… the RooRoo bag charm looks like it’s wounded.
> 
> It’s not a cute look for you, RooRoo.


Roo Roo says: That cuts, @netinvader


----------



## netinvader

Perja said:


> Roo Roo says: That cuts, @netinvader


LMAO  DEAD (just like the RooRoo)


----------



## Tonimichelle

I’m really really sorry, but they kind of remind me of this..


----------



## netinvader

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m really really sorry, but they kind of remind me of this..
> 
> View attachment 5072389


Grilled RooRoo sausage!


----------



## BowieFan1971

I can’t see spending as much money on a bag charm that looks like a child’s toy or DIY leather project from Hobby Lobby as many quality bags cost. The childish look of charms like that mixed with the grownup look of most Hermès bags, particularly the Kelly, Birkin and Bolide, looks horrible, IMHO.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Perja

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m really really sorry, but they kind of remind me of this..
> 
> View attachment 5072389


As Brits might say: you clever sausage!


----------



## textilegirl

Inspired to comment here because I just dropped my B35 off for a bit of spa work, and as I sat chatting with the SA I looked at my bag and thought 'dang, that is one gorgeous, beautifully made bag', and 'I don't give a fig (not what I said in my head but this is a polite forum) who the heck else is coveting one, carrying one, or 'over' one'.  I carry mine because I just love it, and despite the apparently popular opinion that it's 'overexposed'.  I like to roll under the radar as much as the next iconoclast but not, I guess, at the expense of enjoying what I love.


----------



## CTLover

Harvard Girl said:


> There are a lots of resellers who keeps flipping new and freshBKC for high profit, however H has not done anything to stop this。
> A reputable consignment store in my city  (Toronto )offers brand new B and K frequently this year， I can not help to suspect ——store owner flips bags OR some H clients flips fresh purchase.


A couple of months ago I bought an epsom Sellier 28 cm Kelly in Black with GHW at my local Hermes store.   I checked out reseller sites and they were all selling the exact same bag for at least twice what I paid for it.  For the hell of it I offered the bag to several resellers, and every single one offered me several thousand less than what I paid for it just a week earlier.   This automatically made me very suspicious of the bags on these sites.  Who would turn around and sell a bag at a significant loss within a week of buying it?  I explained it was brand new, never used, and while a couple upped their offered, it still would have represented a significant loss for me.   So either a) they have employees who go into Hermes stores and buy the bags for resale, or b) a significant number of the bags offered by resellers are fake.   I've always been suspicious of the bags on these sites and this confirmed my suspicions.


----------



## CTLover

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Ok..So this is probably going to be a very unpopular opinion so Please forgive me for it but speak out I must!
> I wanted a Birkin in the late 80's....
> This has evolved to the HAC which I feel just looks better on me (the slightly elongated proportion just feels 'right')...
> BUT the overexposure of the Birkin on social media and the obsessiveness of people wanting to 'score'(  ) one has actually put me right off the idea of even owning a HAC.
> The over-exposure and obsession of it being a 'must have item' has to my mind cheapened its desirability.
> Therefore I'm putting my HAC dreams on hold and concentrating on going for the more under the radar mainly discontinued bags that I love.
> and when I do eventually come back to the idea of getting a Hac (or Birkin) I'm going to get a wonderfully aged softened much loved one that has had a life and shouts "I'm not an IT bag! I'm not a status symbol! I'm a beautifully crafted item made in a classic design out of a heritage leather and I've carried lots of "stuff" and will go on carrying more "stuff" and still be loved scratches, slouch and all"


I bought my first Hermes bag in the mid-1980's before there even was a Birkin.  I've owned a number of Kellys, and other bags, but never a Birkin.  I keep saying I should buy one at some point, but I never saw it as a practical bag for me (I like to go hands free), so I just never get around to it.


----------



## mauihappyplace

Hmm I don't understand giving bags a pronoun...'she'. I really like all of my bags but I don't name them and I always find it funny when people refer to a handbag in the 3rd person.


----------



## netinvader

mauihappyplace said:


> Hmm I don't understand giving bags a pronoun...'she'. I really like all of my bags but I don't name them and I always find it funny when people refer to a handbag in the 3rd person.



Right? For example, a couple of my bags prefer the pronoun ‘he’ —And don’t even get me started about my cars, they both identify as male but are often confused for the opposite sex.

They often get compliments like “oh she’s a beaut!” And I promptly say “Yep, he’s a real looker. He takes after his Daddy of course.” It gets awkward real quick.

I don’t understand why I do it but I also think it’s funny and it’s way too late to go back now.


----------



## Tonimichelle

mauihappyplace said:


> Hmm I don't understand giving bags a pronoun...'she'. I really like all of my bags but I don't name them and I always find it funny when people refer to a handbag in the 3rd person.





netinvader said:


> Right? For example, a couple of my bags prefer the pronoun ‘he’ —And don’t even get me started about my cars, they both identify as male but are often confused for the opposite sex.
> 
> They often get compliments like “oh she’s a beaut!” And I promptly say “Yep, he’s a real looker. He takes after his Daddy of course.” It gets awkward real quick.
> 
> I don’t understand why I do it but I also think it’s funny and it’s way too late to go back now.


100% guilty of this! Although it was actually DH that started naming the bags, with vehicles I’ve always named the older ones that have a bit of character. For example a 1958 Vespa GS I had was Luigi, my son’s somewhat beaten up old Toyota is Trevor. I need to get out more


----------



## Perja

mauihappyplace said:


> Hmm I don't understand giving bags a pronoun...'she'. I really like all of my bags but I don't name them and I always find it funny when people refer to a handbag in the 3rd person.


Don't be surprised if you overhear your bags referring to you as "the human" then   
I'm 200% guilty of the bag personification, even if I don't name them formally.


----------



## momoc

I don’t understand the stitching color they chose for 5P pink. So weird to my eyes...granted I’m not a pink lover in general but I can appreciate them as beautiful shades that others love - but this particular contrast stitching is so odd to me!

And yeah I’m noticing this now because recently we’ve seen more members share their 5P bags in non exotics as they are produced this season. The exotics are with tonal stitching right? Those look much better to me...why did they make it different for regular leathers? Yet another H mystery / “quirk” I guess.


----------



## duggi84

Newly-formed unpopular opinion:

Neutrals are overplayed.

Since I’ve started the handbag thing in the past six months, I’ve really started to notice what other women (and of course some men) are wearing...Beige beige beige beige beige beige beige.  Oh and maybe black and an occasional off-white.

Like I get it, neutrals are GREAT for pairing with outfits that are statements in-and-of themselves or patterned or otherwise have a lot going on...but when someone is just wearing black/gray/white/beige with a neutral bag, everything just looks like a bowl of oatmeal.  It saddens me.

Moral of this story: if you’re wearing neutral clothes, your bag should make a statement other than, “I’m blending-in.”


----------



## Perja

duggi84 said:


> Newly-formed unpopular opinion:
> 
> Neutrals are overplayed.
> 
> Since I’ve started the handbag thing in the past six months, I’ve really started to notice what other women (and of course some men) are wearing...Beige beige beige beige beige beige beige.  Oh and maybe black and an occasional off-white.
> 
> Like I get it, neutrals are GREAT for pairing with outfits that are statements in-and-of themselves or patterned or otherwise have a lot going on...but when someone is just wearing black/gray/white/beige with a neutral bag, everything just looks like a bowl of oatmeal.  It saddens me.
> 
> Moral of this story: if you’re wearing neutral clothes, your bag should make a statement other than, “I’m blending-in.”


That’s why I always a bold dash of navy to my outfits    (Kidding. Most of my accessories are loud AF)


----------



## CTLover

duggi84 said:


> Newly-formed unpopular opinion:
> 
> Neutrals are overplayed.
> 
> Since I’ve started the handbag thing in the past six months, I’ve really started to notice what other women (and of course some men) are wearing...Beige beige beige beige beige beige beige.  Oh and maybe black and an occasional off-white.
> 
> Like I get it, neutrals are GREAT for pairing with outfits that are statements in-and-of themselves or patterned or otherwise have a lot going on...but when someone is just wearing black/gray/white/beige with a neutral bag, everything just looks like a bowl of oatmeal.  It saddens me.
> 
> Moral of this story: if you’re wearing neutral clothes, your bag should make a statement other than, “I’m blending-in.”


I think that's more a style thing.  I'm a neutral on neutral person when I dress.   Mostly blacks, greys and whites with maybe some red or pink sprinkled in, and my bags pretty much follow suit.


----------



## duggi84

CTLover said:


> I think that's more a style thing.  I'm a neutral on neutral person when I dress.   Mostly blacks, greys and whites with maybe some red or pink sprinkled in, and my bags pretty much follow suit.



You're absolutely correct, which is why I posted it in this thread.  And, in all fairness, I've definitely seen many well-styled all neutral outfits and appreciate those.  I think just standing in line at the DMV yesterday in a sea of neutral bags and dull outfits for two hours had an effect on me...the DMV is already boring-enough everyone!


----------



## Liberté

duggi84 said:


> You're absolutely correct, which is why I posted it in this thread.  And, in all fairness, I've definitely seen many well-styled all neutral outfits and appreciate those.  I think just standing in line at the DMV yesterday in a sea of neutral bags and dull outfits for two hours had an effect on me...the DMV is already boring-enough everyone!


It's funny, cause the (little) beige that is in my wardrobe isn't a neutral to me in my context. A neutral would be something I could wear with mostly anything else with little thought, but beige or off whites are tricky to me because they clash if there's anything else that is crisp white and sometimes also with black. I mostly consider navy / marine neutrals for that reason and black.  That's why I won't ever have a beige bag, it'll quickly end up a styling nightmare in beige.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Liberté said:


> It's funny, cause the (little) beige that is in my wardrobe isn't a neutral to me in my context. A neutral would be something I could wear with mostly anything else with little thought, but beige or off whites are tricky to me because they clash if there's anything else that is crisp white and sometimes also with black. I mostly consider navy / marine neutrals for that reason and black.  That's why I won't ever have a beige bag, it'll quickly end up a styling nightmare in beige.


Jumping on the neutrals thing anything Beige just goes 'meh' on me.
Some people look fabulous head to toe in taupe and ivory (my assistant at work for example). 
When it comes to Hermes my idea of neutrals are: Blue Nuit, Ebene,Havanne,Gold,Black,Graphite,Prunoir,Crae,Vert Armand,Etoupe and Etain.
I'd wear all of those except Crae and Etoupe (I've said it before...I cant stand Etoupe!)


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Jumping on the neutrals thing anything Beige just goes 'meh' on me.
> Some people look fabulous head to toe in taupe and ivory (my assistant at work for example).
> When it comes to Hermes my idea of neutrals are: Blue Nuit, Ebene,Havanne,Gold,Black,Graphite,Prunoir,Crae,Vert Armand,Etoupe and Etain.
> I'd wear all of those except Crae and Etoupe (I've said it before...I cant stand Etoupe!)


I don’t care for Etoupe either, especially with GHW. Muddy looking, IMHO


----------



## sf_newyorker

I love being in head to toe black and carrying etoupe with ghw.


----------



## Love Of My Life

sf_newyorker said:


> I love being in head to toe black and carrying etoupe with ghw.



Or head to toe in black with a fabulous pop of color
I also think etoupe looks great in head to toe wearing white especially
now that the weather is beginning to change w/gold accessories


----------



## sf_newyorker

Love Of My Life said:


> Or head to toe in black with a fabulous pop of color
> I also think etoupe looks great in head to toe wearing white especially
> now that the weather is beginning to change w/gold accessories


The pop of color is usually courtesy of my H scarves.


----------



## duggi84

BowieFan1971 said:


> I don’t care for Etoupe either, especially with GHW. Muddy looking, IMHO



Personally I refer to Etoupe as, "the color that won't commit."  Is it grey or beige?  I mean REALLY...choose a lane Etuope.  I don't hate it, I just don't _understand_ it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

duggi84 said:


> Personally I refer to Etoupe as, "the color that won't commit."  Is it grey or beige?  I mean REALLY...choose a lane Etuope.  I don't hate it, I just don't _understand_ it.



Perhaps that is why it isn't in a lane..it's one of those no color colors
In a way it reminds me of an Armani color from years back that we would call "cement"...


----------



## weezer

loopymoi said:


> My opinion I would like to share is *your SA is not your friend!* You can be friendly and have a relationship, but at the end of the day it is a business relationship. I am a lawyer and if I viewed my clients as friends or if they thought of me as such that would make me so uncomfortable. We can be friendly and trust one another while getting to know each other, but there are boundaries.


As a psychiatrist, I 10000000% agree with this.
Maintain your boundaries!!!
This is still a business transaction in the end.


----------



## cap4life

BowieFan1971 said:


> I think part of it is that JB had a distinctive style all her own and it was (and still is) one that people find appealing and want to emulate 40 years later. The Kardashians? Other than spandex and cleavage, what is their style? And how dated will it be in 5 years, let alone 40?
> 
> My pet peeve- I don’t like people taking bags as refined and ladylike in their nature as the B or K and trying to wear them in ways that ruin the lines or damage the bag in order to make them look “casual.” They are not casual bags. Period. And that is fine. That is what they are. If you want to wear the bag, dress appropriately. An example- JLo wearing a B 35 all undone and tucked with sweats from the gym, on purpose because the colors match? Or the girl wearing a Kelly bag completely open with a sweatshirt and ripped jeans or an outfit with leggings? Um, honey, that’s not what they mean by high/low dressing. That’s a hot mess. If you want to sport a super casual look, there are lots of other choices (like Prada nylon for instance, or LV NF or Goyard) that are way more style appropriate and will look more cohesive. A B or K with a too casual look just looks to me like you are trying too hard and to impress in a not so great way. Reminds me of a girl wearing a Chanel flap in summer with a tank top and cutoff shirt shorts...again, just say no. Jeans and a more fitted shirt or a jacket...that’s better.



I’m a huge fan of vintage clothing (20s-50s) and wear it often. I wish more people would choose to dress up instead of down.  However, I disagree with having to wear the K or B with a classic outfit. I think the contrast of wearing a Kelly or a Chanel with ripped jeans, baggy sweater, track pants, etc is cool and stylish. It’s the height of luxury to wear something so valuable so flippantly, so casually.

I agree with others that the B is inherently a casual bag so wearing it with a casual outfit makes more sense than wearing it with say, a cocktail dress.


----------



## ladysarah

On the subject of etoupe... I used to think that it was one of those annoying colours, too tasteful for my taste... I even turned down a kelly offer. (kicking myself) until I saw this stunning Japanese lady carrying one at libertys . She was wearing a simple, pink coat, in pink cashmere and she was STUNNING! I almost followed her round the store! Sorry if you are reading this - yes I was the stalker!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Etoupe looks absolutely stunning with certain colouring. It is then amazing. On me, it looks muddy and awful. It should only be sold to people on whom it looks well!


----------



## demicouture

I am sure I have mentioned it before but for heavens sake (and I'll probably get lynched for saying it but)
-I cannot stand seeing twillies tied around any sort of handles... for no reason ever. The handles are there to be used, handheld, age etc  also the busy patterns completely mess up your super expensive special bag in that particular colour you were killing to own ...
-and please please please NO Birkin or Kelly bags to be carried in the evening/wedding etc. Kelly Pochette, yes. Jige, yes. Any sort of pochette but please please nothing bigger.... it is just inappropriate 
-and what's the deal with "scoring" something and being on a "journey"? really? Come on ladies, you are paying big bucks for Hermès, it certainly is not a "score"? And an Hermès "journey"? I am sure all of you have been on actually real journeys 
-ok another one for now (don't shoot me please)  why oh why do some say "she" to their bag? haha sorry that actually makes me laugh every time..

No hard feelings


----------



## 880

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m really really sorry, but they kind of remind me of this..
> 
> View attachment 5072389


Love and agree with this! I have also carried groceries, wine and other things in my birkin 
@demicouture, I think some threads have referred to H shopping as a pilgrimage too. 
@duggi84, if you ever meet me in person, I’ll be the one dressed like a bowl of oatmeal; my only justification was that years ago, etoupe was a lot less muddy brown and more grey taupe.
@cap4life, I also adore vintage RTW, and if you have posted some action pics on TOF, I would love to see!


----------



## Livia1

demicouture said:


> I am sure I have mentioned it before but for heavens sake (and I'll probably get lynched for saying it but)
> -I cannot stand seeing twillies tied around any sort of handles... for no reason ever. The handles are there to be used, handheld, age etc  also the busy patterns completely mess up your super expensive special bag in that particular colour you were killing to own ...
> -and please please please NO Birkin or Kelly bags to be carried in the evening/wedding etc. Kelly Pochette, yes. Jige, yes. Any sort of pochette but please please nothing bigger.... it is just inappropriate
> -and what's the deal with "scoring" something and being on a "journey"? really? Come on ladies, you are paying big bucks for Hermès, it certainly is not a "score"? And an Hermès "journey"? I am sure all of you have been on actually real journeys
> -ok another one for now (don't shoot me please)  why oh why do some say "she" to their bag? haha sorry that actually makes me laugh every time..
> 
> No hard feelings




Back in the day, there was an "I'm not worthy" emoji that would have been perfect for this post but I'll have to settle for this


----------



## demicouture

demicouture said:


> I am sure I have mentioned it before but for heavens sake (and I'll probably get lynched for saying it but)
> -I cannot stand seeing twillies tied around any sort of handles... for no reason ever. The handles are there to be used, handheld, age etc
> -and please please please NO Birkin or Kelly bags to be carried in the evening/wedding etc. Kelly Pochette, yes. Jige, yes. Any sort of pochette but please please nothing bigger.... it is just inappropriate
> -and what's the deal with "scoring" something and being on a "journey"? really? Come on ladies, you are paying big bucks for Hermès, it certainly is not a "score"? And an Hermès "journey"? I am sure all of you have been on actually real journeys
> -ok another one for now (don't shoot me please)  why oh why do some say "she" to their bag? haha sorry that actually makes me laugh every time..
> 
> No hard feelings





880 said:


> Love and agree with this! I have also carried groceries, wine and other things in my birkin
> @demicouture, I think some threads have referred to H shopping as a pilgrimage too.



"Pilgrimage"? Now that is actually hilarious   
I definitely also carried my "house" in my Birkin.. My first Hermès was (Is) actually a WHITE Clemence Birkin 35 and trust me that I made that bag worth the price I paid for it. It had entire water bottles spilled inside of it and it still wasn't the end of the world. In fact it is the most precious and beautiful Hermes bag I own and only went to the Spa once (it is ca. 20 yrs old now)... bags are seriously there to be worn (specially the super expensive ones )

@Livia1 I wish I could remember that emoji


----------



## Cavalier-Mom

I think ostrich looks like chickenpox


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

demicouture said:


> I am sure I have mentioned it before but for heavens sake (and I'll probably get lynched for saying it but)
> -I cannot stand seeing twillies tied around any sort of handles... for no reason ever. The handles are there to be used, handheld, age etc  also the busy patterns completely mess up your super expensive special bag in that particular colour you were killing to own ...
> -and please please please NO Birkin or Kelly bags to be carried in the evening/wedding etc. Kelly Pochette, yes. Jige, yes. Any sort of pochette but please please nothing bigger.... it is just inappropriate
> -and what's the deal with "scoring" something and being on a "journey"? really? Come on ladies, you are paying big bucks for Hermès, it certainly is not a "score"? And an Hermès "journey"? I am sure all of you have been on actually real journeys
> -ok another one for now (don't shoot me please)  why oh why do some say "she" to their bag? haha sorry that actually makes me laugh every time..
> 
> No hard feelings


Its so weird but I find I call my H bags 'she' but my Celine and Loewe are Non-Binary.
Considering I dont like Pink and Mini bags and most my H collection bar the Paris-Bombay are pretty gender Neutral lord only knows why I find myself adding the gender prefix!
My boor H bags are probably yelling "cant we be a 'They/Them"


----------



## shiba

cap4life said:


> I think the contrast of wearing a Kelly or a Chanel with ripped jeans, baggy sweater, track pants, etc is cool and stylish. It’s the height of luxury to wear something so valuable so flippantly, so casually.



I need to remember this. Last time I wore my BBK was out to dinner in February (during a brief release from lock-down) with heels, jeans and a sweater and felt quite chic.


----------



## Winiebean

the evelyn bag is  (with the exception of the sellier evelyn). i think the perforation holes make the bag look  cheap, just not a fan of this bag at all.


----------



## duggi84

Winiebean said:


> the evelyn bag is  (with the exception of the sellier evelyn). i think the perforation holes make the bag look  cheap, just not a fan of this bag at all.





Yes, this.  I don’t get why it’s so popular.  It’s horrifically overpriced, way too simple, and completely unflattering to one’s figure!


----------



## papertiger

Winiebean said:


> the evelyn bag is  (with the exception of the sellier evelyn). i think the perforation holes make the bag look  cheap, just not a fan of this bag at all.





duggi84 said:


> Yes, this.  I don’t get why it’s so popular.  It’s horrifically overpriced, way too simple, and completely unflattering to one’s figure!



I thought this - until I had one


----------



## duggi84

papertiger said:


> I thought this - until I had one



I will admit that I find the Mini (tpm?) and Sellier to be exceptions to this.  The standard size is dependent on your body size/shape and how you style it, but the biggest one is just...oof.


----------



## WhiteBus

The TPM and the Sellier do account for almost half the range.
Once exceptions are made it kind of undermines the argument.
This might not be the place to defend it but I would like to suggest that the holes _on the back _have a function and the bag was an equestrian accessory that was appropriated by the wider community.
With a simple the bag, the larger it is, the larger the area of unblemished leather needed becomes.
I have never seen a TGM (sic) other than in a photograph and have to agree it is big.


----------



## af068

hermes&chanel said:


> I am not sure why people talk about their Hermes “journey”.  Are we going somewhere? Is this a quest to score or pick up (annoying terms used frequently by YT) a Kelly or Birkin?



If there’s one word that incites hostility in me when it comes to Hermès, this is it, “journey”, especially when English-speaking SAs use it!

Here in France (and I believe generally in Europe with, perhaps, the exception of the UK but correct me if I’m wrong), I have never heard my SA or any SA call my experience of purchasing Hermès goods as literally a “voyage”. It would seriously provoke confused looks, sarcasm and hilarity on the part of any French or continental European customer. It’s ridiculous - I’m purchasing a consumer’s good, luxury yes, but nonetheless a good within a commercial transaction. You may be graciously granting me one of my wish list’s request but I’m still paying for it. The favor, if there is one, is promptly returned with payment.

Having said this, I do think it’s really interesting how Hermès adapts its marketing strategy according to each country!


----------



## WhiteBus

I agree 'journey' is an irritating word,
but do SAs actually use the word 'journey'?
A lot of posters on here refer to 'journey' or 'starting my journey' and 'relationship', but I've never heard an SA or heard of an SA using the word.


----------



## Chrismin

I absolutely agree @papertiger!





papertiger said:


> I thought this - until I had one


----------



## Chrismin

@duggi84 — the tpm is great! I didn’t like them initially but the tpm really is a cutie and easy !


duggi84 said:


> I will admit that I find the Mini (tpm?) and Sellier to be exceptions to this.  The standard size is dependent on your body size/shape and how you style it, but the biggest one is just...oof.


----------



## Chrismin

The journey — it sounds so profound ...





af068 said:


> If there’s one word that incites hostility in me when it comes to Hermès, this is it, “journey”, especially when English-speaking SAs use it!
> 
> Here in France (and I believe generally in Europe with, perhaps, the exception of the UK but correct me if I’m wrong), I have never heard my SA or any SA call my experience of purchasing Hermès goods as literally a “voyage”. It would seriously provoke confused looks, sarcasm and hilarity on the part of any French or continental European customer. It’s ridiculous - I’m purchasing a consumer’s good, luxury yes, but nonetheless a good within a commercial transaction. You may be graciously granting me one of my wish list’s request but I’m still paying for it. The favor, if there is one, is promptly returned with payment.
> 
> Having said this, I do think it’s really interesting how Hermès adapts its marketing strategy according to each country!


----------



## Clearblueskies

af068 said:


> If there’s one word that incites hostility in me when it comes to Hermès, this is it, “journey”, especially when English-speaking SAs use it!
> 
> Here in France (and I believe generally in Europe with, perhaps, the exception of the UK but correct me if I’m wrong), I have never heard my SA or any SA call my experience of purchasing Hermès goods as literally a “voyage”. It would seriously provoke confused looks, sarcasm and hilarity on the part of any French or continental European customer. It’s ridiculous - I’m purchasing a consumer’s good, luxury yes, but nonetheless a good within a commercial transaction. You may be graciously granting me one of my wish list’s request but I’m still paying for it. The favor, if there is one, is promptly returned with payment.
> 
> Having said this, I do think it’s really interesting how Hermès adapts its marketing strategy according to each country!


It annoys me too, seems to imply a dissatisfaction with whatever the latest purchase was and a rush onward towards bigger and better things? Ugh. Right up there with “starter bag” as far as I’m concerned. 
And then I just checked H.com and the home page is headed The Faubourg Odyssey   Ah well.


----------



## papertiger

Clearblueskies said:


> It annoys me too, seems to imply a dissatisfaction with whatever the latest purchase was and a rush onward towards bigger and better things? Ugh. Right up there with “starter bag” as far as I’m concerned.
> And then I just checked H.com and the home page is headed The Faubourg Odyssey   Ah well.



It's similar when I see people recommend others start their 'collections' with other brands and then make their way to H. 

Not everyone wants a collection
Why not get what you want?


----------



## Clearblueskies

papertiger said:


> It's similar when I see people recommend others start their 'collections' with other brands and then make their way to H.
> 
> Not everyone wants a collection
> Why not get what you want?


Absolutely


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## af068

papertiger said:


> It's similar when I see people recommend others start their 'collections' with other brands and then make their way to H.
> 
> Not everyone wants a collection
> Why not get what you want?



Agreed! Get whatever you’d like as long as you’re able to. Maybe it’s a Kelly from the start or not. But don’t convince yourself that you need to “start” with something that you may never have wanted in the first place. There are no rules when it comes to choosing the little buddy you want with you during the day (or night). If there’s anything I can glean from everyone’s experiences here is that the system of getting a “quota” bag varies from country to country, from store to store. It’s not transparent (and deliberately made to be) - so try your luck and go for the bag that you want!


----------



## BowieFan1971

I guess the thing that, I don’t know if “bothers” me is the right word, about the whole “H journey” thing is the whole focus/end result is a B or K. Especially when is it accompanied with how tired/discouraged/angry/disgusted a person is with the “game.” I just don’t get it...that the whole reason or “goal” of shopping at a store is to get a bag offer. Especially when there are tons of Bs and Ks out there in nearly new to new condition. Or even NIB from a reseller if you can’t stand the idea that someone else used it first. And H can spa any good to nearly new bag to new condition. If what a person wants so badly is a B or K to the point of going on a “journey” to get one, just buy one already! If you like the journey or the game for the psychological “victory” that comes with a bag offer, then great...to each their own. But don’t complain about it then. As a person who hops online and with a quick, rudimentary Google search can find at least dozens, if not hundreds, of Bs, let alone Ks, especially in gold, black and greys, it leaves me with little to no sympathy and a definitive lack of understanding. They really aren’t that rare if you have the means and desire to own one. At the end of the day, it’s a handbag. A very nice, well made one, yes, but just a handbag.


----------



## WhiteBus

I agree. 'Collection' seems the wrong mindset to me.
Surely you buy bags to perform a function in your wardrobe.
Clothes should lead the choice of bags; not I've got a red Birkin, a yellow Birkin and an orange Kelly, what should I get next to add to my collection?

I do appreciate that with Hermes you cannot just go in and buy off the shelf or order, so some amount of forward thinking is required.


----------



## TheBagLady20

My unpopular opinions - if you are going to go through the effort to completely customize your bag, make it timeless. Many of the colorful ones are so busy they seem unwearable.  If I could customize my own bag, I would customize a Lindy.


----------



## demicouture

af068 said:


> If there’s one word that incites hostility in me when it comes to Hermès, this is it, “journey”, especially when English-speaking SAs use it!
> 
> Here in France (and I believe generally in Europe with, perhaps, the exception of the UK but correct me if I’m wrong), I have never heard my SA or any SA call my experience of purchasing Hermès goods as literally a “voyage”. It would seriously provoke confused looks, sarcasm and hilarity on the part of any French or continental European customer. It’s ridiculous - I’m purchasing a consumer’s good, luxury yes, but nonetheless a good within a commercial transaction. You may be graciously granting me one of my wish list’s request but I’m still paying for it. The favor, if there is one, is promptly returned with payment.
> 
> Having said this, I do think it’s really interesting how Hermès adapts its marketing strategy according to each country!



Exactly!! I am also in France and no such thing as a journey exists, at least not in the H store/staff vocabulary. It is interesting indeed how each country adapts their inshore marketing to their local consumer. But heaven forbid if I ever hear that word here... 
As you said, you found the bag I asked for "great" now I have to pay the huge amount to take MY bag home   oh hang on, maybe the journey home with the bag is"THE Journey"?


----------



## WhiteBus

Such


BowieFan1971 said:


> I guess the thing that, I don’t know if “bothers” me is the right word, about the whole “H journey” thing is the whole focus/end result is a B or K. Especially when is it accompanied with how tired/discouraged/angry/disgusted a person is with the “game.” I just don’t get it...that the whole reason or “goal” of shopping at a store is to get a bag offer. Especially when there are tons of Bs and Ks out there in nearly new to new condition. Or even NIB from a reseller if you can’t stand the idea that someone else used it first. And H can spa any good to nearly new bag to new condition. If what a person wants so badly is a B or K to the point of going on a “journey” to get one, just buy one already! If you like the journey or the game for the psychological “victory” that comes with a bag offer, then great...to each their own. But don’t complain about it then. As a person who hops online and with a quick, rudimentary Google search can find at least dozens, if not hundreds, of Bs, let alone Ks, especially in gold, black and greys, it leaves me with little to no sympathy and a definitive lack of understanding. They really aren’t that rare if you have the means and desire to own one. At the end of the day, it’s a handbag. A very nice, well made one, yes, but just a handbag.



Such downright good common sense.


----------



## af068

demicouture said:


> Exactly!! I am also in France and no such thing as a journey exists, at least not in the H store/staff vocabulary. It is interesting indeed how each country adapts their inshore marketing to their local consumer. But heaven forbid if I ever hear that word here...
> As you said, you found the bag I asked for "great" now I have to pay the huge amount to take MY bag home   oh hang on, maybe the journey home with the bag is"THE Journey"?



The “journey” of all our collective funds put together going into Hermès’ account.


----------



## ladysarah

WhiteBus said:


> I agree. *'Collection' seems the wrong mindset to me.
> Surely you buy bags to perform a function in your wardrobe*.
> Clothes should lead the choice of bags; not I've got a red Birkin, a yellow Birkin and an orange Kelly, what should I get next to add to my collection?
> 
> I do appreciate that with Hermes you cannot just go in and buy off the shelf or order, so some amount of forward thinking is required.


actually some people like to have 'collections', and get a lot of pleasure out of it. There is absolutely nothing wrong with being a connoisseur. They like to keep items pristine and maybe even display them, but never really use them as such. Sort of like an art collector.

I dont really have the space, or the funds for such luxuries and (mostly) keep things that can be used fairly often, so my 'collection' is  small.  but love LOVE seeing the big collectors here on TPF


----------



## lulilu

papertiger said:


> It's similar when I see people recommend others start their 'collections' with other brands and then make their way to H.
> 
> Not everyone wants a collection
> Why not get what you want?





WhiteBus said:


> I agree. 'Collection' seems the wrong mindset to me.
> Surely you buy bags to perform a function in your wardrobe.
> Clothes should lead the choice of bags; not I've got a red Birkin, a yellow Birkin and an orange Kelly, what should I get next to add to my collection?
> 
> I do appreciate that with Hermes you cannot just go in and buy off the shelf or order, so some amount of forward thinking is required.



How about the "curating" one's collection?  I don't understand that either.


----------



## ladysarah

lulilu said:


> How about the "curating" one's collection?  I don't understand that either.


it means that the collection is now overflowing in the spare bedroom, in the library, in the kitchen cupboards, possibly even the garage - and it needs to be 'curated'.


----------



## Livia1

papertiger said:


> It's similar when I see people recommend others start their 'collections' with other brands and then make their way to H.
> 
> Not everyone wants a collection
> Why not get what you want?




I never wanted a collection, I just wanted the good bags
The ones I'll keep carrying every day.


----------



## WhiteBus

ladysarah said:


> actually some people like to have 'collections', and get a lot of pleasure out of it. There is absolutely nothing wrong with being a connoisseur. They like to keep items pristine and maybe even display them, but never really use them as such. Sort of like an art collector.
> 
> I dont really have the space, or the funds for such luxuries and (mostly) keep things that can be used fairly often, so my 'collection' is  small.  but love LOVE seeing the big collectors here on TPF




I agree.  Some people do collect them as items to admire and appreciate.
But I don't think that is nuance of meaning intended when most tpf posters use the word.
You can be a connoisseur without being a collector.
This playing with meaning is a bit like solving non-cryptic crossword clues.


----------



## Crapples

TheBagLady20 said:


> My unpopular opinions - if you are going to go through the effort to completely customize your bag, make it timeless. Many of the colorful ones are so busy they seem unwearable.  If I could customize my own bag, I would customize a Lindy.


Agreed.  While I do think there is some room for creativity, some of the SOs that I have seen are just way too much for my taste. Add to that all the accessories and frills and it cheapens the look for me.  Obviously my own opinion, but I completely agree with you.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I HATED the Evelyne until (rather late in the day I admit) I realised I could wear it with the H perforations facing my body The only version I like is the one with outside pockets in a 31.
and I really love the Sellier version but without any pockets its just another bag that I'd have to dig around for stuff in.
However I dont think I'd ever buy an Evelyne.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

WhiteBus said:


> I agree 'journey' is an irritating word,
> but do SAs actually use the word 'journey'?
> A lot of posters on here refer to 'journey' or 'starting my journey' and 'relationship', but I've never heard an SA or heard of an SA using the word.


To me 'journey' is a phrase oft used in therapy or in some sort of self help book even an AA meeting.
"i have just started my 'journey' of self understanding." "I am on step 6 of my 12 step 'journey'" 
We are purchasing goods not joining a cult although some times it can feel like a cult with its own unspoken rules and boundaries.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## jenayb

I'll be honest... The word "journey" used in this context is absolutely cringe-inducing to me. There is no journey. You buy things from a store, then sometimes you buy other things from the store.

The end. I don't get it.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I HATED the Evelyne until (rather late in the day I admit) I realised I could wear it with the H perforations facing my body The only version I like is the one with outside pockets in a 31."



^^ This. Could not understand the appeal of the bag (although, I'm a sucker for a suede interior)...until I realized that the H was designed to be the back of the bag, and the pocket goes in the front. I now own a Evelyne - because it's casual, squishy (I love a good squishy leather bag  ), so soft....and a big 'ol strap y'all! I got kids... need to be hands-free. 

But I do agree that making it look good depends on your body type. Good thing Hermes has a bag type for everyone!


----------



## papertiger

ladysarah said:


> actually some people like to have 'collections', and get a lot of pleasure out of it. There is absolutely nothing wrong with being a connoisseur. They like to keep items pristine and maybe even display them, but never really use them as such. Sort of like an art collector.
> 
> I dont really have the space, or the funds for such luxuries and (mostly) keep things that can be used fairly often, so my 'collection' is  small.  but love LOVE seeing the big collectors here on TPF



Exactly, each to their own.


----------



## jellyv

lulilu said:


> How about the "curating" one's collection?  I don't understand that either.


To me the point is to suggest that Hermes bags are equivalent to the fine arts. Honey, no. That's my unpopular opinion.


----------



## papertiger

lulilu said:


> How about the "curating" one's collection?  I don't understand that either.



Only possible if museum quality.

It's a touch pretentious, the concept is good though. Treat your bags as a professional would at an art gallery. It implies objective analysis.

I'm not objective about H

I say, never mind 'spark of joy ', ask yourself is it desire, love and ecstasy combined forever, till death do you part?


----------



## 880

lulilu said:


> How about the "curating" one's collection?  I don't understand that either.


I reshape my bag collection and curate it too. . . .aka clean out my closet  
Definition: select organize or look after objects in a collection 

@papertiger, until death do you part????

Popular opinion: They’re things. Buy stuff you love. When you run out of room, clean out, keep or curate

My unpopular opinion: I’m not fond of chèvre. I don’t think it ages particularly well

Another unpopular opinion. While I love my H bags, I think it’s very possible that a bag I’m ordering from Duret.com will be better quality and construction.

A gaggle of geese
A murder of crows
A skulk of foxes  A parliment of owls
A collection  of birkins seems normal. To the average person, buying a Birkin is pretentious. DH and I are hopefully starting a year long gut renovation of a second apt. One of the bedrooms will be a dressing room. DH is like, will the alcove be enough for the H collection. Not sure what else I would call it. 

+1 @chicinthecity777  below. I have also been to a H boutiques all over the US, Europe and Asia, and only heard of journey or  Voyage on TPF (or voyage I think with respect to H.com or LV travel furniture themes) 
My SA would laugh his a$$ off before saying it with respect to a daily purchase. If you have a relationship with your SA, he or she shows you nice things that he thinks that suits your taste that you might or might not decide to buy. I call it shopping. He calls it his job.


----------



## poptarts

I don't.. gasp... like the Oran *dodges bricks* lol.


----------



## chicinthecity777

af068 said:


> If there’s one word that incites hostility in me when it comes to Hermès, this is it, “journey”, especially when English-speaking SAs use it!
> 
> Here in France (and I believe generally in Europe with, perhaps, the exception of the UK but correct me if I’m wrong), I have never heard my SA or any SA call my experience of purchasing Hermès goods as literally a “voyage”. It would seriously provoke confused looks, sarcasm and hilarity on the part of any French or continental European customer. It’s ridiculous - I’m purchasing a consumer’s good, luxury yes, but nonetheless a good within a commercial transaction. You may be graciously granting me one of my wish list’s request but I’m still paying for it. The favor, if there is one, is promptly returned with payment.
> 
> Having said this, I do think it’s really interesting how Hermès adapts its marketing strategy according to each country!


I frequent stores in the UK and France and have visited stores in many countries and I have never heard any SAs saying "journey" "voyage". I have only heard this on TPF.


----------



## af068

chicinthecity777 said:


> I frequent stores in the UK and France and have visited stores in many countries and I have never heard any SAs saying "journey" "voyage". I have only heard this on TPF.



That’s reassuring! I think it may be an American thing. I’ve heard it several times in California and New York.


----------



## Pivoine66

Certainly unpopular: The "journey", "scoring", the "how to get..." and then the "bag-flipping" of new bags - at least for us - feels being rather stressful and I personally find that somehow so sad, after all they are "just bags".  I personally like shopping to be fun and enjoyable and sometimes even to distract me from the real and normal challenges of life.


----------



## BowieFan1971

poptarts said:


> I don't.. gasp... like the Oran *dodges bricks* lol.


Love the way they look, but your foot slides forward too much in them.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> I reshape my bag collection and curate it too. . . .aka clean out my closet
> Definition: select organize or look after objects in a collection
> 
> @papertiger, until death do you part????
> 
> My unpopular opinion: I’m not fond of chèvre. I don’t think it ages particularly well



Doesn't have to be _my_ death 

We now talk about 'Chèvre' (meaning goat) as one leather because in the recent past that has been fairly true regards new products, but there are different types.

Generically called chèvre *Chèvre Mysore *may not be suitable for those that like their bags/SLGs not to show age, but *Chèvre Coromandel *and* Chamkila *tend to be glossier and hardier.

In terms of SLGs (apart from agenda covers) I agree with you, but I'm really enjoying (and not worrying) about my Chamkila Calvi.


----------



## Perja

First, my contribution to this endless stream of grump: I just can't with that weird square format of the 2002 and the Verrou. 



Cavalier-Mom said:


> I think ostrich looks like chickenpox


+10000000000
I saw a pink ostrich Constance wallet and almost yakked. Some will find it gorgeous but I can't "unsee" all the comments in this thread about ostrichpox. 



Chrismin said:


> The journey — it sounds so profound ...


It's as deep as the hole in our wallets  



lulilu said:


> How about the "curating" one's collection?  I don't understand that either.


You reach that enlightened stage only once your shopping habit's gone feral.



ladysarah said:


> it means that the collection is now overflowing in the spare bedroom, in the library, in the kitchen cupboards, possibly even the garage - and it needs to be 'curated'.


A friend of mine had to store her cashmere in the oven because she ran out of space in her city apartment. That's when she started "curating" to consignment/donations.



maxroxxherhandbags said:


> To me 'journey' is a phrase oft used in therapy or in some sort of self help book even an AA meeting.
> "i have just started my 'journey' of self understanding." "I am on step 6 of my 12 step 'journey'"
> We are purchasing goods not joining a cult although some times it can feel like a cult with its own unspoken rules and boundaries.


Hi, I'm Perja and I'm an H-addict.  UNREPENTANT! 

@880 , a bowl of oatmeal you may be, but the fancy artisanal, hand-cut, organic kind that comes in Instagrammable packaging


----------



## Perja

papertiger said:


> I say, never mind 'spark of joy ', ask yourself is it desire, love and ecstasy combined forever, till death do you part?


Well, getting a "dream bag" is a happy ending   Now, will you need a private room for your "Kelly viewing"? 

Speaking of... I find myself irritated by the expression "dream bag" when used in the context of constant consumption (thinking influencer-grade "dream bag" here). Don't get me wrong, I have them too (dreams, bags and combinations thereof), but they don't end up at the consignment store 6 months down the line.

_Edit to fix a typo of no actual importance because I'm one of those OCD people who will totally judge you on your spelling. _


----------



## monipod

I'm new to Hermès (LV fangirl) so I feel a bit silly to have an unpopular opinion, but while i understand the appeal of B and K, the Evelyne... A bunch of ladies in a local luxe group on Facebook were cooing over Evelyne when someone asked if she should get that or an LV Metis (not a fan of Metis either FYI). I said that Evelyne literally looked like a saddle bag. I don't think my opinion was appreciated but I later read that it was designed for the former head of Hermès's riding department who needed a simple bag to carry horse goods around in, so I felt somewhat vindicated lol


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## 880

Perja said:


> First, my contribution to this endless stream of grump: I just can't with that weird square format of the 2002 and the Verrou.
> 
> 
> +10000000000
> I saw a pink ostrich Constance wallet and almost yakked. Some will find it gorgeous but I can't "unsee" all the comments in this thread about ostrichpox.
> 
> 
> It's as deep as the hole in our wallets
> 
> 
> You reach that enlightened stage only once your shopping habit's gone feral.
> 
> 
> A friend of mine had to store her cashmere in the oven because she ran out of space in her city apartment. That's when she started "curating" to consignment/donations.
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm Perja and I'm an H-addict.  UNREPENTANT!
> 
> @880 , a bowl of oatmeal you may be, but the fancy artisanal, hand-cut, organic kind that comes in Instagrammable packaging


Thank you @Perja and @papertiger for your kind words and for the chèvre clarification. My experience with chèvre was with a kelly longue that had become flattened and somewhat flaccid (but is very practical and light compared to my bulky 17ounce box kelly longue. 

By the way, isn’t happy ending a euphemism for a positive sexual release 

@Perja, I felt the same way about the 2002 and the Verrou, but then I spend some time browsing on TPF (fall in love with @diane278 ‘s clutch and crossbody collection etc. ) and poof I changed my mind 

@monipod, love being justified/validated/confirmed in ones opinion 

@duggi84, @Perja, +1 on the dream bag. Even more, though I dislike holy grail or grail bag.


----------



## duggi84

Perja said:


> ... I find myself irritated by the expression "dream bag"



Same.


----------



## textilegirl

880 said:


> *If you have a relationship with your SA, he or she shows you nice things that he thinks that suits your taste that you might or might not decide to buy. I call it shopping. He calls it his job.*



Can we put this as the header on the 'Maintaining an H Relationship' thread?  Mic drop.


----------



## somadossi

Unpopular opinion: a Birkin smaller than 35 has no appeal. I think it was designed to be some sort of a tote.
Seeing a man or a woman rocking a Birkin or Kelly 40 is eye candy to me.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I cringe every time I read on TPF or social media that people referring to their bags' pronouns as "she/her". I don't know if it comes from the English convention that vessels are always referred to as female but it reads really weird to me when someone says "I enjoy using *her*!"  I know cars are referred to as females by a lot of people but they do they really say things like "I love driving her" instead of"I love driving it"?


----------



## Babypooh777

I think Hermes RTW are too plain and simple, some are even ugly like something that you can buy from Target...

I also don't understand the hype of Rose Sakura. For me it looks too pale you can hardly see the pink

Please don't hate me XD


----------



## duggi84

chicinthecity777 said:


> I cringe every time I read on TPF or social media that people referring to their bags' pronouns as "she/her". I don't know if it comes from the English convention that vessels are always referred to as female but it reads really weird to me when someone says "I enjoy using *her*!"  I know cars are referred to as females by a lot of people but they do they really say things like "I love driving her" instead of"I love driving it"?



One of my cars is a her and one is a he...they both have names, but I rarely use them, and always refer to them as “it” when talking.  Same for my bags...two have names, but only the Sheep Bag actually gets referred to by “his” name (Lamb Chops) regularly.  My TB20 is usually just referred to as “it” or “my bag.”


----------



## amna72

chicinthecity777 said:


> I cringe every time I read on TPF or social media that people referring to their bags' pronouns as "she/her". I don't know if it comes from the English convention that vessels are always referred to as female but it reads really weird to me when someone says "I enjoy using *her*!"  I know cars are referred to as females by a lot of people but they do they really say things like "I love driving her" instead of"I love driving it"?



Many people on the forum/social media are not english native speakers and in several languages bag is a referred to as "she" meaning female, I assume that is why we keep writing "her"! I can imagine it can be very weird to you guys))))


----------



## Egel

I sometimes use "her" because "it" sometimes seems to distant. Like a bag you use, not one you care about.

Not that one has to exclude another but through a screen you never know what kind of personality someone has.

Some people love their bag more than anything, to others it might just be a convenient way of transporting things and it can also be everything in between.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I was just on the wildlife thread and there was a woman with a mini Kelly with her phone in her back jeans pocket. No denying she looked lovely… BUT, if you have to rely on pockets on your clothing to carry your phone, what’s the use of the handbag?

IMO, even small bags need to hold the basics: Car and house keys, small wallet, phone, hand sanitizer and lipstick too. Sunglasses if the bag will be used in daytime. Cloth masks for the meantime.


----------



## duggi84

etoupebirkin said:


> I was just on the wildlife thread and there was a woman with a mini Kelly with her phone in her back jeans pocket. No denying she looked lovely… BUT, if you have to rely on pockets on your clothing to carry your phone, what’s the use of the handbag?
> 
> IMO, even small bags need to hold the basics: Car and house keys, small wallet, phone, hand sanitizer and lipstick too. Sunglasses if the bag will be used in daytime. Cloth masks for the meantime.



I actually generally agree with this...it's so nice having my pockets no longer stuffed now that I carry a bag.  That said, I do keep my phone in my front pocket still, since I access it so frequently.


----------



## TheBagLady20

Not sure if popular or not popular, but anyone else feel really awkward carrying non h bags (sheep bag excluded, that is probably the best bag I have ever seen). After carrying an under the radar bag, I really feel awkward now carrying any bags from other fashion houses because they have logos or advertise their brand on the bag.  It makes me feel like I’m trying too hard.


----------



## marietouchet

It started before COVID but has gotten worse .... 
hate how collections dribble in, one wallet at a time, I loved the adrenaline of seeing IT ALL AT ONCE


----------



## marietouchet

etoupebirkin said:


> I was just on the wildlife thread and there was a woman with a mini Kelly with her phone in her back jeans pocket. No denying she looked lovely… BUT, if you have to rely on pockets on your clothing to carry your phone, what’s the use of the handbag?
> 
> IMO, even small bags need to hold the basics: Car and house keys, small wallet, phone, hand sanitizer and lipstick too. Sunglasses if the bag will be used in daytime. Cloth masks for the meantime.


And anything stuck in a pocket is liable to fall out or be pick pocketed


----------



## duggi84

TheBagLady20 said:


> Not sure if popular or not popular, but anyone else feel really awkward carrying non h bags (sheep bag excluded, that is probably the best bag I have ever seen). After carrying an under the radar bag, I really feel awkward now carrying any bags from other fashion houses because they have logos or advertise their brand on the bag.  It makes me feel like I’m trying too hard.





I totally am with you on the logo aspect!  I actually carry a Fendi Vertical Box in black and a Jacquemus Le Seau Carre (it’s a box-shaped bucket bag) and they both have noticeable logos, in addition to the Thom Browne Sheep bag (Lamb Chops says thank you for your kind compliments!).  Personally, I’m less concerned about the image they give (I’m clearly into statement bags, so my thoughts on style should be taken lightly anyway) and more about their durability.  Neither the Fendi or the Jacquemus are made as nicely or seem like they’ll hold up as well as my Hermès bags.  I have a lot more confidence with my H bags just because they feel more substantial and better-made.  The sheep bag is the only one close...it’s actually pretty impressive, if I’m honest.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## paula24jen

etoupebirkin said:


> I was just on the wildlife thread and there was a woman with a mini Kelly with her phone in her back jeans pocket. No denying she looked lovely… BUT, if you have to rely on pockets on your clothing to carry your phone, what’s the use of the handbag?
> 
> IMO, even small bags need to hold the basics: Car and house keys, small wallet, phone, hand sanitizer and lipstick too. Sunglasses if the bag will be used in daytime. Cloth masks for the meantime.



you mean you want function AND form?!?


----------



## showgratitude

I buy bags that suit my needs and lifestyle.  I don't believe in "matching" the size of the bag to my height/weight/body frame.  A bag is a bag---how small or big can a bag be to not "match" a human being's height/weight/body frame or for someone to look odd because she is carrying a bag that is the "wrong" size for her?!


----------



## erinrose

l cringe when l hear the term "dream-bag" referring to the birkin and kelly


----------



## Notorious Pink

A few counter-thoughts!



cap4life said:


> I agree with others that the B is inherently a casual bag so wearing it with a casual outfit makes more sense than wearing it with say, a cocktail dress.





demicouture said:


> I cannot stand seeing twillies tied around any sort of handles... for no reason ever. The handles are there to be used, handheld, age etc  also the busy patterns completely mess up your super expensive special bag in that particular colour you were killing to own ...





TheBagLady20 said:


> My unpopular opinions - if you are going to go through the effort to completely customize your bag, make it timeless. Many of the colorful ones are so busy they seem unwearable.



My personal style is essentially: I am still the kid who wants to dress like the pretty unicorn princess Every. Single. Day. And I do. And tomorrow I turn 49, so it's not gonna change. Now I admit sometimes I can get a bit OTT (or as I like to say: I look like the circus has come to town), but I try to keep it classic, or streamlined, or at the very least, harmonious. And I wear pants like maybe once a month. 



lulilu said:


> How about the "curating" one's collection?  I don't understand that either.



Another thing I have found (not so much "curating" as culling or creating space) is that I really need to live with something before I can determine if it's a keeper, so I do this A LOT.



poptarts said:


> I don't.. gasp... like the Oran *dodges bricks* lol.



I hear ya! I didn't like them either, but as I get older its nice to have a flats option. However, the first time I wore Oasis sandals I fell down the stairs so I don't like those, lol.



etoupebirkin said:


> I was just on the wildlife thread and there was a woman with a mini Kelly with her phone in her back jeans pocket. No denying she looked lovely… BUT, if you have to rely on pockets on your clothing to carry your phone, what’s the use of the handbag?
> 
> IMO, even small bags need to hold the basics: Car and house keys, small wallet, phone, hand sanitizer and lipstick too. Sunglasses if the bag will be used in daytime. Cloth masks for the meantime.



Yeah, I have to agree with this, even though I have two Mini Kellys. They are REALLY impractical. I admit I only carry it to dinner and then I still need a pocket for either my hand sanitizer or my phone. 

OK, my other unpopular opinions!

- Light colors are going to get dirty in like three seconds. Craie, Rose Sakura, Blue Brume: beautiful colors that I cannot understand buying because they will show everything. 

- On that point, Blue Brume is not great in person and every reseller edits their photos to make it look more blue. It's like white with blue undertones. Blue Brume is the Rose Dragèe of Hermès blues. 

- Bag inserts hurt more than they help for smaller bags. You really can't find anything in your 25cm bag??? What are you carrying in there? If you need the insert, carry less: the inserts ages a bag faster by pushing on the interior pockets, which you will eventually see as an outline on the outside of the bag.


----------



## craielover

I like a lot of what you said! Trying to chime in:


> OK, my other unpopular opinions!
> 
> - Light colors are going to get dirty in like three seconds. Craie, Rose Sakura, Blue Brume: beautiful colors that I cannot understand buying because they will show everything.



I have Craie and two H watches with white straps. It really depends on the leather. Togo/Clemence can handle frequent wear much better than Epsom in light colors. I carry my kelly retourne craie fairly regularly and one time I dropped it face-down in a parking lot and there was dirt and foliage on the ground (luckily it was dry). I didn't even need a wipe. Everything came off within a few seconds of gentle patting. The most wear I see on the bag is hardware scratching. No corner issues or color transfer after 2 years, but I am careful not to wear dark colors with it.

I wouldn't be as lucky if it was Epsom. One of my watch strap is blanc in epsom and it does show wear immediately after use, and wiping only makes it worse. Generally my light color epsom bags are the most difficult to maintain so I save them for the few occasions I know I would be sitting down most of the time. 

The other strap is Chantilly croc and so far it's holding up great. I am new to exotics but it does seem to be a lot more resilient than epsom. 



> - Bag inserts hurt more than they help for smaller bags. You really can't find anything in your 25cm bag??? What are you carrying in there? If you need the insert, carry less: the inserts ages a bag faster by pushing on the interior pockets, which you will eventually see as an outline on the outside of the bag.


Yes! In my experience most inserts and bag pillows really push the leather to the limits. If I do want to organize my stuff or protect the interior I use cloth bags that fit loosely, and I never use bag pillows.


----------



## TheBagLady20

kleider said:


> I like a lot of what you said! Trying to chime in:
> 
> 
> I have Craie and two H watches with white straps. It really depends on the leather. Togo/Clemence can handle frequent wear much better than Epsom in light colors. I carry my kelly retourne craie fairly regularly and one time I dropped it face-down in a parking lot and there was dirt and foliage on the ground (luckily it was dry). I didn't even need a wipe. Everything came off within a few seconds of gentle patting. The most wear I see on the bag is hardware scratching. No corner issues or color transfer after 2 years, but I am careful not to wear dark colors with it.
> 
> I wouldn't be as lucky if it was Epsom. One of my watch strap is blanc in epsom and it does show wear immediately after use, and wiping only makes it worse. Generally my light color epsom bags are the most difficult to maintain so I save them for the few occasions I know I would be sitting down most of the time.
> 
> The other strap is Chantilly croc and so far it's holding up great. I am new to exotics but it does seem to be a lot more resilient than epsom.
> 
> 
> Yes! In my experience most inserts and bag pillows really push the leather to the limits. If I do want to organize my stuff or protect the interior I use cloth bags that fit loosely, and I never use bag pillows.



Do you find this for all h bags or only some styles?  I was under the impression that you want to stuff your bags and use inserts??


----------



## TheBagLady20

Notorious Pink said:


> A few counter-thoughts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My personal style is essentially: I am still the kid who wants to dress like the pretty unicorn princess Every. Single. Day. And I do. And tomorrow I turn 49, so it's not gonna change. Now I admit sometimes I can get a bit OTT (or as I like to say: I look like the circus has come to town), but I try to keep it classic, or streamlined, or at the very least, harmonious. And I wear pants like maybe once a month.
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I have found (not so much "curating" as culling or creating space) is that I really need to live with something before I can determine if it's a keeper, so I do this A LOT.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya! I didn't like them either, but as I get older its nice to have a flats option. However, the first time I wore Oasis sandals I fell down the stairs so I don't like those, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have to agree with this, even though I have two Mini Kellys. They are REALLY impractical. I admit I only carry it to dinner and then I still need a pocket for either my hand sanitizer or my phone.
> 
> OK, my other unpopular opinions!
> 
> - Light colors are going to get dirty in like three seconds. Craie, Rose Sakura, Blue Brume: beautiful colors that I cannot understand buying because they will show everything.
> 
> - On that point, Blue Brume is not great in person and every reseller edits their photos to make it look more blue. It's like white with blue undertones. Blue Brume is the Rose Dragèe of Hermès blues.
> 
> - Bag inserts hurt more than they help for smaller bags. You really can't find anything in your 25cm bag??? What are you carrying in there? If you need the insert, carry less: the inserts ages a bag faster by pushing on the interior pockets, which you will eventually see as an outline on the outside of the bag.



just read an incredibly helpful and insightful article you wrote- 9 tips on keeping your h bag in tip top shape .. so insightful!  thank you!  I was so caught off guard by insert negatives… I had no idea!


----------



## craielover

TheBagLady20 said:


> Do you find this for all h bags or only some styles?  I was under the impression that you want to stuff your bags and use inserts??


When I am not using them, I do stuff my B25 and B30 with air bags (loosely, nothing pressing against leather) in standing positions. I put nothing in my K20 and K25 selliers, and I put airbags in my K28 retourne and let it sleep on a thin layer of air bags. I have nothing in my C18s. I do use a fabric lululemon accessory bag for my mini lindy as it happens to fit nicely.

I find softer leather prone to show marks if I leave inserts in them for too long. When I first had my K retourne I tried a tighter-fitting insert. Within days I could see a line showing on the back and side of the bag and I stopped immediately. The marks eventually went away and the airbags were enough for the bag to retain its shape.

However if a bag is already floppy then an insert may be necessary.


----------



## af068

Notorious Pink said:


> - On that point, Blue Brume is not great in person and every reseller edits their photos to make it look more blue. It's like white with blue undertones. Blue Brume is the Rose Dragèe of Hermès blues.



I really agree about Blue Brume! It's a bit underwhelming in person for me.


----------



## TheBagLady20

kleider said:


> When I am not using them, I do stuff my B25 and B30 with air bags (loosely, nothing pressing against leather) in standing positions. I put nothing in my K20 and K25 selliers, and I put airbags in my K28 retourne and let it sleep on a thin layer of air bags. I have nothing in my C18s. I do use a fabric lululemon accessory bag for my mini lindy as it happens to fit nicely.
> 
> I find softer leather prone to show marks if I leave inserts in them for too long. When I first had my K retourne I tried a tighter-fitting insert. Within days I could see a line showing on the back and side of the bag and I stopped immediately. The marks eventually went away and the airbags were enough for the bag to retain its shape.
> 
> However if a bag is already floppy then an insert may be necessary.



Thank you so much.  So helpful


----------



## Notorious Pink

kleider said:


> I like a lot of what you said! Trying to chime in:
> 
> 
> I have Craie and two H watches with white straps. It really depends on the leather. Togo/Clemence can handle frequent wear much better than Epsom in light colors. I carry my kelly retourne craie fairly regularly and one time I dropped it face-down in a parking lot and there was dirt and foliage on the ground (luckily it was dry). I didn't even need a wipe. Everything came off within a few seconds of gentle patting. The most wear I see on the bag is hardware scratching. No corner issues or color transfer after 2 years, but I am careful not to wear dark colors with it.
> 
> I wouldn't be as lucky if it was Epsom. One of my watch strap is blanc in epsom and it does show wear immediately after use, and wiping only makes it worse. Generally my light color epsom bags are the most difficult to maintain so I save them for the few occasions I know I would be sitting down most of the time.
> 
> The other strap is Chantilly croc and so far it's holding up great. I am new to exotics but it does seem to be a lot more resilient than epsom.
> 
> 
> Yes! In my experience most inserts and bag pillows really push the leather to the limits. If I do want to organize my stuff or protect the interior I use cloth bags that fit loosely, and I never use bag pillows.



I loooooove Craie but I would be too afraid to use it. When you mentioned that you dropped it face down I actually gasped, lol.


----------



## Notorious Pink

TheBagLady20 said:


> just read an incredibly helpful and insightful article you wrote- 9 tips on keeping your h bag in tip top shape .. so insightful!  thank you!  I was so caught off guard by insert negatives… I had no idea!


Awesome! Glad it was helpful!!!


----------



## craielover

Notorious Pink said:


> I loooooove Craie but I would be too afraid to use it. When you mentioned that you dropped it face down I actually gasped, lol.


Me too. The first year I really babied it, but after that I became more relaxed. 
Maybe it's time to give it a try? I know the most in demand style for craie is B25 but I'm thinking a K25 retourne is more carefree. Handle will be protected and if you like to wear dresses, there's not so much to worry about color transfer.

But I understand it takes somewhat a degree of craziness to do so. Craie is my first bag, and my RAC order this year is Craie in B25 sellier. Last year I was on the list for a Craie B25 retourne but that bag never arrived at the store, and I'm still thinking about a retourne with GHW to match a new strap I got.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Notorious Pink.. Happy Birthday..
As far as how you want to dress & look, that's what makes YOU who you are!
Enjoy your day!!


----------



## L etoile

Another unpopular opinion...

The quality of the bags alone isn't worth the price tag. Other brands (Mirta and Cuyana come to mind) make beautiful bags of outstanding quality for a fraction of the price. We are paying for the name at Hermes, plain and simple, as we do with other brands like Chanel.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Notorious Pink

kleider said:


> Me too. The first year I really babied it, but after that I became more relaxed.
> Maybe it's time to give it a try? I know the most in demand style for craie is B25 but I'm thinking a K25 retourne is more carefree. Handle will be protected and if you like to wear dresses, there's not so much to worry about color transfer.
> 
> But I understand it takes somewhat a degree of craziness to do so. Craie is my first bag, and my RAC order this year is Craie in B25 sellier. Last year I was on the list for a Craie B25 retourne but that bag never arrived at the store, and I'm still thinking about a retourne with GHW to match a new strap I got.


It's very tempting....I love the look. And yes I would do a Kelly (RGHW?!?)


----------



## Notorious Pink

Love Of My Life said:


> Notorious Pink.. Happy Birthday..
> As far as how you want to dress & look, that's what makes YOU who you are!
> Enjoy your day!!


Oh, wow, @Love Of My Life  thank you sooooo much!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Tha


L etoile said:


> Another unpopular opinion...
> 
> The quality of the bags alone isn't worth the price tag. Other brands (Mirta and Cuyana come to mind) make beautiful bags of outstanding quality for a fraction of the price. We are paying for the name at Hermes, plain and simple, as we do with other brands like Chanel.


That’s why I would never buy one new. But a preloved/vintage in great condition for 25-50% of the price? I have 3.


----------



## af068

L etoile said:


> Another unpopular opinion...
> 
> The quality of the bags alone isn't worth the price tag. Other brands (Mirta and Cuyana come to mind) make beautiful bags of outstanding quality for a fraction of the price. We are paying for the name at Hermes, plain and simple, as we do with other brands like Chanel.



I think that the quality at Hermès is higher than at Chanel but I do agree, in principle, with what you’re saying. I’m not sure, with the large price increases since the 2000s, at what point price no longer reflects quality. But there’s a very interesting opinion piece in the Guardian about price strategy and decrease in quality at Mulberry:









						How Mulberry got squashed in fashion's squeezed middle
					

Hannah Betts: The brand was one of Britain's success stories – but alienated its core customers by putting up prices without raising quality accordingly




					www.google.fr
				




Bruno Guillon, formerly a managing director of Hermès, was brought into
Mulberry as the new CEO in 2012. He is largely blamed for trying to position Mulberry as a premium luxury brand with numerous price increases but with a noticeable decrease, however, in quality. He left in 2014.


----------



## WhiteBus

How about this for an idea that could benefit true Hermes enthusiasts: Direct Purchase. 

The idea is that it might slacken the controls on ordinary buyers and regular long term patrons.

There are so many people using this forum with one intention - to find out how much they have to pay up front to get a Birkin (or Kelly). Clearly they have no real interest in other Hermes items but are prepared to spend, or already have forked out, way above a 1:1 ratio, or prepared to pay a hefty premium to a reseller.	
If Hermes offered a Direct Purchase scheme to walk-in customers: for a multiple of 2 or perhaps 3 times the current price, you could order a bag in any if the current sizes, leathers or colours and be assured of receiving it within two months (not an unreasonable time for anything made to order - like a car) There would be no special symbols like shooting stars or horse shoes.  These bags would have no indication that they cost such a premium.


----------



## ladysarah

Oh my goddess - this is going to be very unpopular, in this thread at least. I actually LOVE the term Hermès journey. I like the idea of Hermès shopping as a traveling expedition, a voyage of discovery as the marketing campaign goes
.  A human odyssey. It’s not just any old shopping!


----------



## WhiteBus

But it is not for people who enjoy how it is now; who enjoy everything about Hermes.
It is to get the people who just want one thing, a birkin, and clear them out of the way and let the rest enjoy Hermes again, without the constraints imposed to prevent opportunist shoppers.
It might well not achieve that goal, but it will provide an opportunity, at a cost, for here today gone tomorrow shoppers.


----------



## tonkamama

I agree, isn’t it how most of us feel about the experiences that associated with the brand, step(s) at a time ? Since we already spent the time and money into the brand, why not make it more fun by calling it however we wanted, whether that is a journey or voyage besides just simply calling it “making some handbag purchases”  .  


ladysarah said:


> Oh my goddess - this is going to be very unpopular, in this thread at least. I actually LOVE the term Hermès journey. I like the idea of Hermès shopping as a traveling expedition, a voyage of discovery as the marketing campaign goes
> .  A human odyssey. It’s not just any old shopping!


----------



## Brooklynite

WhiteBus said:


> How about this for an idea that could benefit true Hermes enthusiasts: Direct Purchase.
> 
> The idea is that it might slacken the controls on ordinary buyers and regular long term patrons.
> 
> There are so many people using this forum with one intention - to find out how much they have to pay up front to get a Birkin (or Kelly). Clearly they have no real interest in other Hermes items but are prepared to spend, or already have forked out, way above a 1:1 ratio, or prepared to pay a hefty premium to a reseller.
> If Hermes offered a Direct Purchase scheme to walk-in customers: for a multiple of 2 or perhaps 3 times the current price, you could order a bag in any if the current sizes, leathers or colours and be assured of receiving it within two months (not an unreasonable time for anything made to order - like a car) There would be no special symbols like shooting stars or horse shoes.  These bags would have no indication that they cost such a premium.


You know, it wasn't like this before. Paying multiples of bag prices for other things you may or may not need used to be an Asian market thing. And then the cancer cells invaded other markets. 
I think Hermes in the States was largely "normal" before...2012~2013 or so. Then you started to hear stories with people bribing sales to get a special bag. Utterly insane.
I'm quite turned off by it. I haven't shopped at H much...I'm exhausted.


----------



## 880

Love Of My Life said:


> Notorious Pink.. Happy Birthday..
> As far as how you want to dress & look, that's what makes YOU who you are!
> Enjoy your day!!


Happy birthday @Notorious Pink ! Hope you get to wear an unicorn dress and H bag on your special day! Hugs
@Brooklynite, agree! I started buying Hermes in 2008, and it didn’t seem crazy back then.


----------



## Love Of My Life

WhiteBus said:


> How about this for an idea that could benefit true Hermes enthusiasts: Direct Purchase.
> 
> The idea is that it might slacken the controls on ordinary buyers and regular long term patrons.
> 
> There are so many people using this forum with one intention - to find out how much they have to pay up front to get a Birkin (or Kelly). Clearly they have no real interest in other Hermes items but are prepared to spend, or already have forked out, way above a 1:1 ratio, or prepared to pay a hefty premium to a reseller.
> If Hermes offered a Direct Purchase scheme to walk-in customers: for a multiple of 2 or perhaps 3 times the current price, you could order a bag in any if the current sizes, leathers or colours and be assured of receiving it within two months (not an unreasonable time for anything made to order - like a car) There would be no special symbols like shooting stars or horse shoes.  These bags would have no indication that they cost such a premium.



Personally speaking this is not part of the image that H would be welcoming to.
For those people who are in a position to pay a premium they will chase their dream bag by
what ever means they can but at the end its a "spending game" even though there are many tPF'ers
who don't think it is...


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> Happy birthday @Notorious Pink ! Hope you get to wear an unicorn dress and H bag on your special day! Hugs



thank you!!! I wore it but was freezing, lol!!!



Brooklynite said:


> You know, it wasn't like this before. Paying multiples of bag prices for other things you may or may not need used to be an Asian market thing. And then the cancer cells invaded other markets.
> I think Hermes in the States was largely "normal" before...2012~2013 or so. Then you started to hear stories with people bribing sales to get a special bag. Utterly insane.



some of us remember the days when every so often you’d see a Kelly or two on display for sale!


----------



## I Love Hermes

af068 said:


> If there’s one word that incites hostility in me when it comes to Hermès, this is it, “journey”, especially when English-speaking SAs use it!
> 
> Here in France (and I believe generally in Europe with, perhaps, the exception of the UK but correct me if I’m wrong), I have never heard my SA or any SA call my experience of purchasing Hermès goods as literally a “voyage”. It would seriously provoke confused looks, sarcasm and hilarity on the part of any French or continental European customer. It’s ridiculous - I’m purchasing a consumer’s good, luxury yes, but nonetheless a good within a commercial transaction. You may be graciously granting me one of my wish list’s request but I’m still paying for it. The favor, if there is one, is promptly returned with payment.
> 
> Having said this, I do think it’s really interesting how Hermès adapts its marketing strategy according to each country!


Very well said!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Brooklynite said:


> You know, it wasn't like this before. Paying multiples of bag prices for other things you may or may not need used to be an Asian market thing. And then the cancer cells invaded other markets.
> I think Hermes in the States was largely "normal" before...2012~2013 or so. Then you started to hear stories with people bribing sales to get a special bag. Utterly insane.
> I'm quite turned off by it. I haven't shopped at H much...I'm exhausted.


It wasn't like this in the UK either until around the same time.
I actually find the obsession with 'scoring' a Birkin (Kelly possibly incites less obsessive desperation ...but I could be wrong) and the overthinking of the SA relationship and what to buy actually somewhat nauseating. .
I LOVE Hermes ...love the furniture, some of the RTW, scarves,SLG, Watches,Jewellery and home accessories (My only regret is I dont have the disposable income to match my love of the brand).
BUT-I also find myself embarrassed to wear something thats obviously Hermes these days because of all the you-tubers and influencers and 'status chasers'.
I went and tried my Birkin offer today (at the behest of my SA who just wanted me to see it and try it) It WAS beautiful...I DID fall in love with it but I also felt uncomfortable with the fact it felt so recognisable and such an obvious 'status symbol'.
I didn't used to feel like this but the Birkin has become such a 'thing' now it saddens me.


----------



## leuleu

*Vous avez été bloqué(e).*

I was checking Oran's colors.

Thank you, Hermes for your great website.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## QuelleFromage

leuleu said:


> *Vous avez été bloqué(e).*
> 
> I was checking Oran's colors.
> 
> Thank you, Hermes for your great website.


Ha! I think this is a popular opinion....that site, even after redesign, is a disaster


----------



## BloomingTree

My unpopular opinion ... please don’t hate me ... but I find it very awkward and bothersome to see Kelly’s worn not closed or clasped. Just hanging open, inviting all your items to fall out. 

If it was a backpack or another purse I would always let the person know “excuse me, your backpack/purse is open”. Someone with a Kelly open, I feel an internal conflict. Lol


----------



## Babypooh777

BloomingTree said:


> My unpopular opinion ... please don’t hate me ... but I find it very awkward and bothersome to see Kelly’s worn not closed or clasped. Just hanging open, inviting all your items to fall out.
> 
> If it was a backpack or another purse I would always let the person know “excuse me, your backpack/purse is open”. Someone with a Kelly open, I feel an internal conflict. Lol



I loooove seeing a Kelly left open! I think it's so chic  I think it usually happens with Kelly 25 because the size is so small!


----------



## somadossi

BloomingTree said:


> My unpopular opinion ... please don’t hate me ... but I find it very awkward and bothersome to see Kelly’s worn not closed or clasped. Just hanging open, inviting all your items to fall out.
> 
> If it was a backpack or another purse I would always let the person know “excuse me, your backpack/purse is open”. Someone with a Kelly open, I feel an internal conflict. Lol


On a large Kelly it looks so hurtful to the handles and damaging and stressful to the construction of the bag.(hope you get what I mean) sorry for the poor explanation


----------



## Egel

I think I've finally made my mind about an open Kelly. It looks like smoking in a Ferrari. 

Both are yours and you can do as you please, but you can take better care of your belongings.


----------



## BowieFan1971

To me, leaving a Kelly (especially a larger one) hang open looks lazy and frankly, painful (to the bag, like hanging someone by the arm all day) and disrespectful to the craftsman who made it. If you need easy access to a bag, carry a Birkin or another bag. Don’t torture the poor bag, then wonder why it breaks, needs expensive repair or looks like crap in a few years, complaining about the shoddy quality of Hermès/designer bags and/or your resale is crap. It took a master craftsman several days of concerted effort to make that bag...least you could do is take care of it properly. The “I have enough money to treat something fine like crap” look is the opposite of chic to me.


----------



## papertiger

Notorious Pink said:


> A few counter-thoughts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My personal style is essentially: I am still the kid who wants to dress like the pretty unicorn princess Every. Single. Day. And I do. And tomorrow I turn 49, so it's not gonna change. Now I admit sometimes I can get a bit OTT (or as I like to say: I look like the circus has come to town), but I try to keep it classic, or streamlined, or at the very least, harmonious. And I wear pants like maybe once a month.
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I have found (not so much "curating" as culling or creating space) is that I really need to live with something before I can determine if it's a keeper, so I do this A LOT.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya! I didn't like them either, but as I get older its nice to have a flats option. However, the first time I wore Oasis sandals I fell down the stairs so I don't like those, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have to agree with this, even though I have two Mini Kellys. They are REALLY impractical. I admit I only carry it to dinner and then I still need a pocket for either my hand sanitizer or my phone.
> 
> OK, my other unpopular opinions!
> 
> - Light colors are going to get dirty in like three seconds. Craie, Rose Sakura, Blue Brume: beautiful colors that I cannot understand buying because they will show everything.
> 
> - On that point, Blue Brume is not great in person and every reseller edits their photos to make it look more blue. It's like white with blue undertones. Blue Brume is the Rose Dragèe of Hermès blues.
> 
> - Bag inserts hurt more than they help for smaller bags. You really can't find anything in your 25cm bag??? What are you carrying in there? If you need the insert, carry less: the inserts ages a bag faster by pushing on the interior pockets, which you will eventually see as an outline on the outside of the bag.



You _are_ a "pretty unicorn princess Every. Single. Day." therefore you may as well dress like one.


----------



## Notorious Pink

papertiger said:


> You _are_ a "pretty unicorn princess Every. Single. Day." therefore you may as well dress like one.


Awwww


----------



## duggi84

Egel said:


> I think I've finally made my mind about an open Kelly. It looks like smoking in a Ferrari.
> 
> Both are yours and you can do as you please, but you can take better care of your belongings.


----------



## WhiteBus

The objections are not matters of style: each to his own.
BUT
1) security: any open bag (especially hanging to the sude ir back) is an invitation to theft, or worse
2) damage to the bag: undue strain on the handle fixings - undue strain on the turnlock


----------



## BloomingTree

Oh my, didn’t realized that there were others who thought similarity. It’s comforting to know that I’m not alone.

Edit to add emojis xD


----------



## Love Of My Life

BowieFan1971 said:


> To me, leaving a Kelly (especially a larger one) hang open looks lazy and frankly, painful (to the bag, like hanging someone by the arm all day) and disrespectful to the craftsman who made it. If you need easy access to a bag, carry a Birkin or another bag. Don’t torture the poor bag, then wonder why it breaks, needs expensive repair or looks like crap in a few years, complaining about the shoddy quality of Hermès/designer bags and/or your resale is crap. It took a master craftsman several days of concerted effort to make that bag...least you could do is take care of it properly. The “I have enough money to treat something fine like crap” look is the opposite of chic to me.



The dilemma of leaving the Kelly open reminds me of the white shirt..to tuck in partially or not?
Just looks to my eye unpolished... but to each his/her own.. for many its a "fashion look"
& chic just takes on a different meaning


----------



## Daosabao

I’m not sure if this would be an unpopular Hermès opinion or just a grouchy Sunday rant. Tiny weeny mini kellys that are harder to get than a regular kelly in store, and they are costing much more than a regular kelly from resellers!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Daosabao said:


> I’m not sure if this would be an unpopular Hermès opinion or just a grouchy Sunday rant. Tiny weeny mini kellys that are harder to get than a regular kelly in store, and they are costing much more than a regular kelly from resellers!



You are not alone.

I don’t understand the appeal of any K smaller than 25 including the reseller price.

I personally wouldn’t purchase any K smaller than a 28.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Just wait til next year when the trend is


Daosabao said:


> I’m not sure if this would be an unpopular Hermès opinion or just a grouchy Sunday rant. Tiny weeny mini kellys that are harder to get than a regular kelly in store, and they are costing much more than a regular kelly from resellers!


Just wait until next year when the trend is over....you will be able to pick them up cheap because they are not practical and don’t fit anything! Along with all the mini bags and bum bags....


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## AmalieLotte92

BowieFan1971 said:


> Just wait til next year when the trend is
> 
> Just wait until next year when the trend is over....you will be able to pick them up cheap because they are not practical and don’t fit anything! Along with all the mini bags and bum bags....



Here's hoping!   Because I'd really love a Kelly Pochette (those are even harder to get than a mini Kelly, right?)....I want a clutch-like evening bag that'll actual FIT a phone. 

Otherwise, I agree with the opinions about mini-bags: too impractical for my lifestyle. A Kelly 25 and a Birkin 30 are the smallest I'd consider for everyday use. But those mini-bags certainly are cute!


----------



## duggi84

Here's one that I know is probably unpopular: I'm not a fan of Hermès small leather goods.  All of them are way too simple and way way way overpriced.  The Petit-H card cases are really the only interesting ones H is making.

The City 4CC Touch Card Case is a good example of what I'm talking about: it's a very *basic and boring* card case with a bit of Alligator for an eye-watering $3,500 USD.  $1,000 is really the limit for what something like that could actually be worth, even from H.


----------



## CTLover

etoupebirkin said:


> I was just on the wildlife thread and there was a woman with a mini Kelly with her phone in her back jeans pocket. No denying she looked lovely… BUT, if you have to rely on pockets on your clothing to carry your phone, what’s the use of the handbag?
> 
> IMO, even small bags need to hold the basics: Car and house keys, small wallet, phone, hand sanitizer and lipstick too. Sunglasses if the bag will be used in daytime. Cloth masks for the meantime.


Although, I have to say, I also abhor oversized phones.  I use an iPhone 12 mini, and always go for the smaller phones because they fit easier in pockets, bags etc.


----------



## Lejic

duggi84 said:


> Here's one that I know is probably unpopular: I'm not a fan of Hermès small leather goods.  All of them are way too simple and way way way overpriced.  The Petit-H card cases are really the only interesting ones H is making.
> 
> The City 4CC Touch Card Case is a good example of what I'm talking about: it's a very *basic and boring* card case with a bit of Alligator for an eye-watering $3,500 USD.  $1,000 is really the limit for what something like that could actually be worth, even from H.


I love some of their SLGs, even the less popular ones like the Ulysse, but I agree about the stupid pricing on most of them. Very very inconsistent. There are similar “touch of exotic” card holders also for like 900 on the same website, and some simple plain leather ones for thousands, I don’t get it.


----------



## BloomingTree

Daosabao said:


> I’m not sure if this would be an unpopular Hermès opinion or just a grouchy Sunday rant. Tiny weeny mini kellys that are harder to get than a regular kelly in store, and they are costing much more than a regular kelly from resellers!



I am in the same boat with you! My mother was deciding on the mini Kelly. I told her check if it can carry your essentials (I.e. IPhone Pro with her case, and it doesn’t fit sadly). She was so shocked and disappointed. Defeats the purpose of a purse if it doesn’t carry your essentials?


----------



## biorin

duggi84 said:


> Here's one that I know is probably unpopular: I'm not a fan of Hermès small leather goods.  All of them are way too simple and way way way overpriced.  The Petit-H card cases are really the only interesting ones H is making.
> 
> The City 4CC Touch Card Case is a good example of what I'm talking about: it's a very *basic and boring* card case with a bit of Alligator for an eye-watering $3,500 USD.  $1,000 is really the limit for what something like that could actually be worth, even from H.


My boyfriend would agree — he goes on a rant every time he sees my Calvi because it’s “$400 for a folded piece of leather!”


----------



## CTLover

biorin said:


> My boyfriend would agree — he goes on a rant every time he sees my Calvi because it’s “$400 for a folded piece of leather!”


That's why I don't tell my husband what I spend on things.


----------



## biorin

CTLover said:


> That's why I don't tell my husband what I spend on things.


My boyfriend doesn’t want to know, but curiosity gets the better of him. He then immediately regrets knowing.


----------



## 880

I actually am not fond of the calvi as I only have a few cards and It doesn’t feel secure when I open the calvi. of course it probably is secure, but it is a concern. Since I bought it, I might give it to my stepbrother or my cousin.

I prefer a small individual slot accordion fold card case from Dior, which is a bit too thick, but a smaller dimension than either the calvi or LV cles.

I did have a mini Bearn card case once, from a long ago H private sample sale, but I mistakenly purged it Bc I decided I didn’t like hardware.

i do have a box kelly longue wallet, phw, that I adore, but its 17 ounces empty; the card slots are super tight so I end up leaving them empty; the hw is worrisome bc it could either scratch the bags interior or get damaged itself; it’s thick And cumbersome; and it cannot hold my iPhone. But it is gorgeous as a too small clutch lol.


----------



## CTLover

biorin said:


> My boyfriend doesn’t want to know, but curiosity gets the better of him. He then immediately regrets knowing.


Hopefully, he'll learn, just as my husband has learned after 30 years to not even notice when I'm carrying a new Kelly.


----------



## California Dreaming

CTLover said:


> Hopefully, he'll learn, just as my husband has learned after 30 years to not even notice when I'm carrying a new Kelly.


Yep same.  Goes both ways between my DH and I.  Don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## Chrismin

Haha. !  When it comes to fashion / accessories my DH does not notice too much and I am thankful for that  !!





CTLover said:


> Hopefully, he'll learn, just as my husband has learned after 30 years to not even notice when I'm carrying a new Kelly.


----------



## Daosabao

BowieFan1971 said:


> Just wait til next year when the trend is
> 
> Just wait until next year when the trend is over....you will be able to pick them up cheap because they are not practical and don’t fit anything! Along with all the mini bags and bum bags....


That’s what my husband says and what I am hoping for   But I’m not sure if that’ll happen…yes it’s so impractical given that now I will also carry a few pieces or a pocket packet of wet wipes along with tissues. I don’t know what’s a bag good for if it cannot fit tissues and a compact, together with a phone. I can make do with some notes and 2 cards stuffed into the side pocket. But I do need a small compact for touch up and a pack of tissues in a bag too. Makes me feel like I’m the only one who needs to blot my nose and wipe my mouth.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Daosabao said:


> That’s what my husband says and what I am hoping for   But I’m not sure if that’ll happen…yes it’s so impractical given that now I will also carry a few pieces or a pocket packet of wet wipes along with tissues. I don’t know what’s a bag good for if it cannot fit tissues and a compact, together with a phone. I can make do with some notes and 2 cards stuffed into the side pocket. But I do need a small compact for touch up and a pack of tissues in a bag too. Makes me feel like I’m the only one who needs to blot my nose and wipe my mouth.


God forbid if you need to pack a spare tampon or two, let alone a maxi pad too...


----------



## Daosabao

BowieFan1971 said:


> God forbid if you need to pack a spare tampon or two, let alone a maxi pad too...


Oh my   Yes I forgot about that one!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Daosabao

duggi84 said:


> Here's one that I know is probably unpopular: I'm not a fan of Hermès small leather goods.  All of them are way too simple and way way way overpriced.  The Petit-H card cases are really the only interesting ones H is making.
> 
> The City 4CC Touch Card Case is a good example of what I'm talking about: it's a very *basic and boring* card case with a bit of Alligator for an eye-watering $3,500 USD.  $1,000 is really the limit for what something like that could actually be worth, even from H.



I have never used much slgs actually. I don’t like to carry many spare coins and my bearn wallet fits everything I need.


----------



## Clearblueskies

duggi84 said:


> Here's one that I know is probably unpopular: I'm not a fan of Hermès small leather goods.  All of them are way too simple and way way way overpriced.  The Petit-H card cases are really the only interesting ones H is making.
> 
> The City 4CC Touch Card Case is a good example of what I'm talking about: it's a very *basic and boring* card case with a bit of Alligator for an eye-watering $3,500 USD.  $1,000 is really the limit for what something like that could actually be worth, even from H.


Exactly my thought when I received my Calvi - over £300 for that?!  I felt I’d been hyped.  But I admit it’s been very useful, and it is pretty.  All the same I won’t be having a collection of them.


----------



## Babypooh777

duggi84 said:


> Here's one that I know is probably unpopular: I'm not a fan of Hermès small leather goods.  All of them are way too simple and way way way overpriced.  The Petit-H card cases are really the only interesting ones H is making.
> 
> The City 4CC Touch Card Case is a good example of what I'm talking about: it's a very *basic and boring* card case with a bit of Alligator for an eye-watering $3,500 USD.  $1,000 is really the limit for what something like that could actually be worth, even from H.



I'm with you!!!! That's why I don't have a single Hermes SLG


----------



## CTLover

BowieFan1971 said:


> God forbid if you need to pack a spare tampon or two, let alone a maxi pad too...


So thrilled those days are over.


----------



## BowieFan1971

CTLover said:


> So thrilled those days are over.


Soon, but not soon enough for me here. But it shows that while there are things you can downsize on carrying for the sake of a smaller bag, there are unglamorous things we forget about that we can’t just leave at home.


----------



## Perja

BowieFan1971 said:


> Soon, but not soon enough for me here. But it shows that while there are things you can downsize on carrying for the sake of a smaller bag, there are unglamorous things we forget about that we can’t just leave at home.


Well, for the right mini K, you _could_ go with a moon cup  (not opposing the concept per se but I can envision myself as a walking crime scene if I used one with my level of clumsy)


----------



## BowieFan1971

Perja said:


> Well, for the right mini K, you _could_ go with a moon cup  (not opposing the concept per se but I can envision myself as a walking crime scene if I used one with my level of clumsy)


Right there with ya, sista!!!!


----------



## TheBagLady20

Perja said:


> Well, for the right mini K, you _could_ go with a moon cup  (not opposing the concept per se but I can envision myself as a walking crime scene if I used one with my level of clumsy)


.

Omg haha.  So funny.  Happy those days are behind me (Edited to add: I had to google moon cup, had no idea what the heck that was).

If you have a mini bag, invest in a good friend who will hold your stuff in their bag


----------



## Tonimichelle

BowieFan1971 said:


> Soon, but not soon enough for me here. But it shows that while there are things you can downsize on carrying for the sake of a smaller bag, there are unglamorous things we forget about that we can’t just leave at home.


I think we’re the same age, looking forward to this too. But now I need reading glasses so won’t be saving any bag space at all!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Right there with ya, sista!!!!


Me too! But like others on here that ship has sailed-
except I find I'm carrying corn plasters and cream to rub on my aching knees instead


----------



## Tonimichelle

Ok, so my unpopular opinion (and to bring this back to topic), is I think the mini Kelly may only really be functional for girls pre puberty, with 20/20 vision so they don’t need glasses and can read the text on tiny mobiles! Or guys of course, mini Kellys almost certainly work for guys as they frequently seem to manage with just a back pocket anyway (how do they do that!!)


----------



## 336

^ what are you supposed to fit in a mini kelly anyway?! All the money you have left?


----------



## Yuki85

somadossi said:


> Unpopular opinion: a Birkin smaller than 35 has no appeal. I think it was designed to be some sort of a tote.
> Seeing a man or a woman rocking a Birkin or Kelly 40 is eye candy to me.



100% agree with you!!!  I just cant see all small B/K anymore..


----------



## Notorious Pink

Tonimichelle said:


> Ok, so my unpopular opinion (and to bring this back to topic), is I think the mini Kelly may only really be functional for girls pre puberty, with 20/20 vision so they don’t need glasses and can read the text on tiny mobiles! Or guys of course, mini Kellys almost certainly work for guys as they frequently seem to manage with just a back pocket anyway (how do they do that!!)





336 said:


> ^ what are you supposed to fit in a mini kelly anyway?! All the money you have left?



even though I have mini Ks, I absolutely agree. I love it, but it holds almost nothing. My theory on why we love small bags is somewhat based on our genetics, why we love small things in general (miniatures of normally larger items) or, for example, baby animals. Of course, I could be wrong.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I get what you’re saying….it’s about the only way you can explain why so many women will buy a bag that is too small to fit their daily needs and makes them look bigger in comparison.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## jblended

336 said:


> ^ what are you supposed to fit in a mini kelly anyway?! *All the money you have left?*





BowieFan1971 said:


> I get what you’re saying….it’s about the only way you can explain why so many women will buy a bag that is *too small to fit their daily needs and makes them look bigger in comparison. *


This is just an appreciation post because these two posts made me laugh SO hard!


----------



## leechiyong

I take it most of you are tall (or at least tall compared to me).  As one of the frequent contenders for shortest in the class, entering high school at 4'11" AFTER my growth spurt (thank goodness I grew a couple inches after to break five feet), I was always looking for things that were "me-sized."  Unfortunately, I never got to grow out of that phase, literally or figuratively.


----------



## biorin

leechiyong said:


> I take it most of you are tall (or at least tall compared to me).  As one of the frequent contenders for shortest in the class, entering high school at 4'11" AFTER my growth spurt (thank goodness I grew a couple inches after to break five feet), I was always looking for things that were "me-sized."  Unfortunately, I never got to grow out of that phase, literally or figuratively.



As someone who is 5'0, I can identify. When I heard mini bags were a trend, I was like... it's not a trend, it's my LIFE! 

I hope the trend ends quickly so I can more easily find me-size bags again.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Notorious Pink said:


> even though I have mini Ks, I absolutely agree. I love it, but it holds almost nothing. My theory on why we love small bags is somewhat based on our genetics, why we love small things in general (miniatures of normally larger items) or, for example, baby animals. Of course, I could be wrong.


Totally agree! Small things make me go “Awww!” I adore them to look at, especially really miniature bags. But they’d just end up being ornaments. Nine days out of ten in the UK I need an umbrella too, I forgot to mention that!


----------



## Tonimichelle

leechiyong said:


> I take it most of you are tall (or at least tall compared to me).  As one of the frequent contenders for shortest in the class, entering high school at 4'11" AFTER my growth spurt (thank goodness I grew a couple inches after to break five feet), I was always looking for things that were "me-sized."  Unfortunately, I never got to grow out of that phase, literally or figuratively.





biorin said:


> As someone who is 5'0, I can identify. When I heard mini bags were a trend, I was like... it's not a trend, it's my LIFE!
> 
> I hope the trend ends quickly so I can more easily find me-size bags again.


Not at all in my case! I’m 5’2” UK size 6/8 depending on where I shop. I haven’t grown since I was 13 (when I was one of the tallest in my class, then everyone else grew over the summer and I was the shortest come September )


----------



## paula24jen

Tonimichelle said:


> Not at all in my case! I’m 5’2” UK size 6/8 depending on where I shop. I haven’t grown since I was 13 (when I was one of the tallest in my class, then everyone else grew over the summer and I was the shortest come September )


That’s me too! I just stopped growing and everyone else kept going… when we ever manage a London meet-up perhaps we can both be shorties together


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Tonimichelle said:


> Not at all in my case! I’m 5’2” UK size 6/8 depending on where I shop. I haven’t grown since I was 13 (when I was one of the tallest in my class, then everyone else grew over the summer and I was the shortest come September )


Ditto! 5'3" tallest in class at 13 turned down for ballet school because they checked out the height of my adult blood relatives and said I would likely end up around 5'7 or 5'8 (I have a few female cousins of 6foot).....THEY GOT IT WRONG!!!
I'm 5.3 and a half...I could have been the next Margot Fonteyn


----------



## somadossi

I am 5.10, so a mini bag on me would look like it got  in the washing machine by mistake and came out shrunken ....


----------



## caruava

I tried a mini Kelly in store for fun last year and I'm by no means small (5'7"). It is a tiny bag, but I think it is the perfect evening bag. Especially in exotic.


----------



## LVovely

I have spent days to read up on all your unpopular H opinions and laughed a lot ! Mine is: I have never been to an H store where I felt 100% comfortable - worst one unfortunately being in my hometown, Vienna, where I always feel either nonexistent to the sales people or treated like an unwanted intruder !


----------



## pinkorchid20

lovelyrita said:


> I have spent days to read up on all your unpopular H opinions and laughed a lot ! Mine is: I have never been to an H store where I felt 100% comfortable - worst one unfortunately being in my hometown, Vienna, where I always feel either nonexistent to the sales people or treated like an unwanted intruder !


I think that’s what the Vienna store is known for unfortunately.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Perja said:


> Well, for the right mini K, you _could_ go with a moon cup  (not opposing the concept per se but I can envision myself as a walking crime scene if I used one with my level of clumsy)


The moon cup has a bit of a learning curve but once you get used to it, it's amazing! I love not having to carry tampons/pads anymore! But yeah, despite that I would never go for a ridiculously small bag like the mini K, especially with all the masks and hand sanitizers that we have to carry nowadays.


----------



## cap4life

I love this thread so much! Thanks to OP for starting it . My unpopular H opinions, please don’t be mad at me!:

Establishing a relationship is largely transactional with a sensible dose of relational. My SA is not my friend, but my business associate, a colleague. We’re in this so that I get the H items I love and they get the commission they deserve. H is a business that sells things after all!
I dislike the word journey to describe the H shopping experience. A journey suggests a mindset that equates luxury shopping to a safari or hunt. I’m not hunting for the latest trendy thing, I’m adding timeless pieces that I can admire, use and care for.
I like that H is a little more exclusive (some items aren’t readily available and they’re sold at a luxury price point) but not necessarily elitist (anyone can establish a relationship with an SA). People tend to conflate the two. 
Kelly > Birkin
I’d rather have a double sens as a casual tote, a B as a travel / outing tote.
H RTW is definitely more commercial than runway but that’s why I prefer it.


----------



## duggi84

Unless it's a quota bag, it's not being "offered" to you.  They're trying to sell it to you.


----------



## biorin

lovelyrita said:


> I have spent days to read up on all your unpopular H opinions and laughed a lot ! Mine is: I have never been to an H store where I felt 100% comfortable - worst one unfortunately being in my hometown, Vienna, where I always feel either nonexistent to the sales people or treated like an unwanted intruder !


I had this feeling until I got called in for a bag I had been looking for, and felt like I was supposed to be there! I was told to come in ASAP so literally showed up in flip flops, a baseball cap, and swimwear. Strangely, that was the first time that just about every SA in the store came to ask if I needed help while I was waiting for my SA. Maybe they thought it was some ultra-wealthy, Mark Zuckerberg showing up in pajamas kind of power move


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## lavieenroseetbleuet

lovelyrita said:


> I have spent days to read up on all your unpopular H opinions and laughed a lot ! Mine is: I have never been to an H store where I felt 100% comfortable - worst one unfortunately being in my hometown, Vienna, where I always feel either nonexistent to the sales people or treated like an unwanted intruder !


Fellow Viennese confirming: if you want to feel really bad about asking for overpriced SLG and last season twilly go there. For quota bags its completely useless even after years of shopping there. I dont get how they can survive with this attitude.


----------



## hermesandmoynat

lavieenroseetbleuet said:


> Fellow Viennese confirming: if you want to feel really bad about asking for overpriced SLG and last season twilly go there. For quota bags its completely useless even after years of shopping there. I dont get how they can survive with this attitude.



I wonder how Tamara got her Constance in Vienna? I'm guessing influencers are treated differently?


----------



## EllenTsai

1. I like having a relationship with an SA cause she then know what I’m after and stock check when I’m going in so I don’t go in blind. I don’t have time to go in blind
2. I like the word ‘journey’ with Hermes because I started with looking at scarves, then bags, accessories and Jewellery… It is a journey of discovery… or you can call it going down the Rabbit Hole?
3. I LOVE mini bags cause lots of my skirts/dresses/jeans don’t have pockets. I literally go out with 2 cards, my house keys and phone.


----------



## Egel

hermesandmoynat said:


> I wonder how Tamara got her Constance in Vienna? I'm guessing influencers are treated differently?


In a video she said that the SA already recognized her name before her appointment. But I do have to say that it differs from person to person. Nobody knows my family but they are always treated well by their SA.


----------



## SDC2003

Here’s my unpopular which may be popular - I don’t understand why H still makes ashtrays. I saw the most beautiful ashtrays in a boutique recently. They were the couvertures style. I would prefer they turned these designs into sushi dishes and dishes or trays that are functional.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

SDC2003 said:


> Here’s my unpopular which may be popular - I don’t understand why H still makes ashtrays. I saw the most beautiful ashtrays in a boutique recently. They were the couvertures style. I would prefer they turned these designs into sushi dishes and dishes or trays that are functional.



I totally agree.  It’s a pity the gorgeous porcelain trays are ruined by the cigarette holding indents.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

SDC2003 said:


> Here’s my unpopular which may be popular - I don’t understand why H still makes ashtrays. I saw the most beautiful ashtrays in a boutique recently. They were the couvertures style. I would prefer they turned these designs into sushi dishes and dishes or trays that are functional.


loads of people still smoke in many European countries, China and the Far East-I think thats why.
We are a non-smoking household so I would never purchase an ashtray even for guests as I wouldn't want smoke in the house but each to his own!


----------



## duggi84

SDC2003 said:


> Here’s my unpopular which may be popular - I don’t understand why H still makes ashtrays. I saw the most beautiful ashtrays in a boutique recently. They were the couvertures style. I would prefer they turned these designs into sushi dishes and dishes or trays that are functional.





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I totally agree.  It’s a pity the gorgeous porcelain trays are ruined by the cigarette holding indents.



We love our H ashtrays!  We smoke, but not cigarettes 

Also, while cigarettes are falling very out of fashion, a lot of people still enjoy cigars.


----------



## SDC2003

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> loads of people still smoke in many European countries, China and the Far East-I think thats why.
> We are a non-smoking household so I would never purchase an ashtray even for guests as I wouldn't want smoke in the house but each to his own!


I haven’t been to Europe recently but know that most people in places like Korea, Japan, Singapore and Hong Kong don’t smoke and it’s largely prohibited. Agree that I wouldn’t want anyone smoking in my house either!


----------



## yuukei

SDC2003 said:


> I haven’t been to Europe recently but know that most people in places like Korea, Japan, Singapore and Hong Kong don’t smoke and it’s largely prohibited. Agree that I wouldn’t want anyone smoking in my house either!


I’m East Asian and almost every Korean man I know smokes …


----------



## Dreaming Big

SDC2003 said:


> Here’s my unpopular which may be popular - I don’t understand why H still makes ashtrays. I saw the most beautiful ashtrays in a boutique recently. They were the couvertures style. I would prefer they turned these designs into sushi dishes and dishes or trays that are functional.



I just bought a beautiful one. I don’t smoke and I don’t allow people to smoke in my house.


----------



## Yuki85

lovelyrita said:


> I have spent days to read up on all your unpopular H opinions and laughed a lot ! Mine is: I have never been to an H store where I felt 100% comfortable - worst one unfortunately being in my hometown, Vienna, where I always feel either nonexistent to the sales people or treated like an unwanted intruder !





pinkorchid20 said:


> I think that’s what the Vienna store is known for unfortunately.





lavieenroseetbleuet said:


> Fellow Viennese confirming: if you want to feel really bad about asking for overpriced SLG and last season twilly go there. For quota bags its completely useless even after years of shopping there. I dont get how they can survive with this attitude.



I am from Vienna as well and agree totally what you said. There is another thread just about the Shady business that Vienna store does


----------



## jyyanks

jyyanks said:


> Here are my unpopular H opinions:
> 
> 1) not a fan of ostrich - like many it reminds me of pimples
> 2) while everything H is expensive, the RTW is outrageously priced for what you get
> 3) I don’t like bag charms - too ‘cute’ for me. I had a rodeo and sold it after a few months.
> 4) I dislike twilly’s on my bag - I use them when I want to preserve handles but I find that twilly’s draw unwanted attention to the bag so try to do without.
> 5) I don’t like the himalaya bag - for the price I’d rather get a car or jewelry!
> 6) I don’t like when I walk into a store with a B, and the salespeople feel the need to treat me better. This doesn’t happen often but I’ve experienced a few places (one in particular comes to mind) where a salesperson would start off ignoring me but then would hone in on my bag and all of a sudden start fawning all over me. I wish they would treat me the same regardless of what bag I’m carrying.


Realize that nothing has changed from my initial list! To clarify, twillies, RtW, ostrich bags and bag charms are adorable for others, just not me!

I do have additions to my unpopular opinions list though:
1) I don’t understand tiny bags. If they only fit a phone/keys, what use is it? 
2) while I don’t mind when people use the word journey, the use of the word “score/scored” makes me cringe.


----------



## classicgirll

I read all 80 pages in a day and I had a blast!

Here are my unpopular opinions, although some of them have already been said. Feel free to critique, I can handle it:
1. Hermes would not be nearly the powerhouse it is if it didn't inflate the artificial scarcity of the B/K. The only reason it has gained so much mainstream popularity (other than those of you who are genuine lovers of the brand) is because the B (and K somewhat) is seen as the PINNACLE of all bags, due to the price of the bags and the game H plays with supply/demand. Without them, the brand is nothing. The truth is, and it's been secretly corroborated by those who are associated with the brand's management time and time again, H actually has a lot of stock in the back but it wouldn't be as psychological fun or nearly as lucrative if they just offered the B/Ks to everyone that asked, right? I feel, regarding Hermes, a lot of people are in fact facing stockholm syndrome, which is a POWERFUL trigger for human nature.
A youtuber named "Super Dacob" talks a bit about this as well in some of his recent videos, and it's really enlightening.
Very few (not saying no one!) go into Hermes wanting JUST a cardholder, and no bag, it simply doesn't happen very often.

2. Kind of building on point #1 -- I don't get why people are buying the kelly pochette for 12k+ on resale websites, when you could, for the same price, buy an excellent condition Kelly 28 or Birkin 30, 'real bags' manufactured by very skilled artisan trained for years under the brand. The kelly pochette pales in comparison to the B and the K, and is so much easier to make. It's beautiful but doesn't require the same amount of time/effort/skill as a kelly or birkin, so the prices are honestly confusing (especially for SWIFT, which generally has low resale value). Yes, the mini kelly is sellier and has a real handle, so I understand the price differential there, but why the kelly pochette? The lower retail price of the kelly pochette reflects this fact, but not the absurd resale prices. I just wish Hermes made more of the kelly pochette so the resale value would align closer with the 'real value' of the bag, determined by the skill level and craftsmanship.


----------



## Babypooh777

classicgirll said:


> I read all 80 pages in a day and I had a blast!
> 
> Here are my unpopular opinions, although some of them have already been said. Feel free to critique, I can handle it:
> 1. Hermes would not be nearly the powerhouse it is if it didn't inflate the artificial scarcity of the B/K. The only reason it has gained so much mainstream popularity (other than those of you who are genuine lovers of the brand) is because the B (and K somewhat) is seen as the PINNACLE of all bags, due to the price of the bags and the game H plays with supply/demand. Without them, the brand is nothing. The truth is, and it's been secretly corroborated by those who are associated with the brand's management time and time again, H actually has a lot of stock in the back but it wouldn't be as psychological fun or nearly as lucrative if they just offered the B/Ks to everyone that asked, right? I feel, regarding Hermes, a lot of people are in fact facing stockholm syndrome, which is a POWERFUL trigger for human nature.
> A youtuber named "Super Dacob" talks a bit about this as well in some of his recent videos, and it's really enlightening.
> Very few (not saying no one!) go into Hermes wanting JUST a cardholder, and no bag, it simply doesn't happen very often.
> 
> 2. Kind of building on point #1 -- I don't get why people are buying the kelly pochette for 12k+ on resale websites, when you could, for the same price, buy an excellent condition Kelly 28 or Birkin 30, 'real bags' manufactured by very skilled artisan trained for years under the brand. The kelly pochette pales in comparison to the B and the K, and is so much easier to make. It's beautiful but doesn't require the same amount of time/effort/skill as a kelly or birkin, so the prices are honestly confusing (especially for SWIFT, which generally has low resale value). Yes, the mini kelly is sellier and has a real handle, so I understand the price differential there, but why the kelly pochette? The lower retail price of the kelly pochette reflects this fact, but not the absurd resale prices. I just wish Hermes made more of the kelly pochette so the resale value would align closer with the 'real value' of the bag, determined by the skill level and craftsmanship.



#2, once someone has enough Birkins and Kellys they will start thinking what else? Then they venture out to Kelly Pochette, Kelly Cut, Kelly Ado, Kelly Danse, etc. A lot of people have a lot of money to spend anyway and they want to have them all.

I don't think your #1 is unpopular, it's just the truth  I'm more curious on how scarce people think B/K is right now. More and more youtubers unbox a B/K = less and less scarce/special it feels.

Years ago these two seemed unattainable - only for celebrities perhaps, or the uber rich. Not only because of the price point but also because people haven't cracked how they can score these. Years ago there was never a queue in front of Hermes store. Nowadays sometimes you need to queue for at least 30 minutes to go in the boutique (although this seems to be happening to other fashion houses as well - luxury becomes mediocre). Nowadays people know they just need to spend in certain categories and the bag will come. Even if it doesn't, resellers have PLENNNTYY of B/K for you to choose from

So maybe the unpopular opinion would be: B/K doesn't feel as scarce/special anymore?


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## classicgirll

That makes sense!



Babypooh777 said:


> #2, once someone has enough Birkins and Kellys they will start thinking what else? Then they venture out to Kelly Pochette, Kelly Cut, Kelly Ado, Kelly Danse, etc. A lot of people have a lot of money to spend anyway and they want to have them all.



I wish some of those people grew bored of the kelly pochette and sold them for close-to-retail prices. If they have a lot of money to spend, it wouldn't matter to them anyways, right? HAHA wishful thinking on my part, but a girl can dream...


----------



## corgimom11

My unpopular hermes opinion is that palladium hardware looks so chic! I could never imagine a GHW or RGHW bag!!!!!


----------



## WhiteBus

classicgirll said:


> I read all 80 pages in a day and I had a blast!
> 
> Here are my unpopular opinions, although some of them have already been said. Feel free to critique, I can handle it:
> 1. Hermes would not be nearly the powerhouse it is if it didn't inflate the artificial scarcity of the B/K. The only reason it has gained so much mainstream popularity (other than those of you who are genuine lovers of the brand) is because the B (and K somewhat) is seen as the PINNACLE of all bags, due to the price of the bags and the game H plays with supply/demand. Without them, the brand is nothing. The truth is, and it's been secretly corroborated by those who are associated with the brand's management time and time again, H actually has a lot of stock in the back but it wouldn't be as psychological fun or nearly as lucrative if they just offered the B/Ks to everyone that asked, right? I feel, regarding Hermes, a lot of people are in fact facing stockholm syndrome, which is a POWERFUL trigger for human nature.
> A youtuber named "Super Dacob" talks a bit about this as well in some of his recent videos, and it's really enlightening.
> Very few (not saying no one!) go into Hermes wanting JUST a cardholder, and no bag, it simply doesn't happen very often.
> 
> 2. Kind of building on point #1 -- I don't get why people are buying the kelly pochette for 12k+ on resale websites, when you could, for the same price, buy an excellent condition Kelly 28 or Birkin 30, 'real bags' manufactured by very skilled artisan trained for years under the brand. The kelly pochette pales in comparison to the B and the K, and is so much easier to make. It's beautiful but doesn't require the same amount of time/effort/skill as a kelly or birkin, so the prices are honestly confusing (especially for SWIFT, which generally has low resale value). Yes, the mini kelly is sellier and has a real handle, so I understand the price differential there, but why the kelly pochette? The lower retail price of the kelly pochette reflects this fact, but not the absurd resale prices. I just wish Hermes made more of the kelly pochette so the resale value would align closer with the 'real value' of the bag, determined by the skill level and craftsmanship.




I am with you on your general argument in your point 2.
Well-maintained bags some years old can give you all the Hermes qualities for much less.

However I almost totally disagree with your views about your assessment of Hermes as a brand and the motivation for its marketing strategy in point 1.

Hermes has always been renown for its luxury silks and leather goods in general and does not need to inflate its position or desirability.
Before popular culture escalated the aspirational image of a Birkin out of all proportion to availability, Hermes became aware of its bags being purchased by opportunists and then being resold at inflated prices.  In order to prevent this it introduced a method to screen buyers.  The method of looking fir buyers who would purchase other items might have been crude, but at the time it worked.  Then some buyers became aware of what was happening and exploited it.  Do read 'Bringing Home the Birkin', which chronicles one man's realisation of this and turned it into a lucrative business.
It is Hermes' attempt (unsuccessful perhaps) to stem this secondary market that has created the current situation buyers find.

Stockholm syndrome?  That is surely an overstatement and rather disrespectful of those that had experienced captivity.


----------



## MedievaLuxe

Alright, here I go:

1. I prefer palladium hardware with gold leather to the classic gold-on-gold combo that everyone loves. It could be that I was offered (and bought) a gold epsom Kelly To Go with phw, but I just think that the contrast of the warm-toned leather against the cool-toned hardware looks much more dynamic than the more tonal gold-on-gold look. Then again, I could change my mind if I’m ever offered something gold-on-gold.

2. The Avenue sandals are  underrated (seriously, I never see anyone talk about them!) and have a more sophisticated and understated look than Orans. IMHO, they’re best flat sandal currently made by Hermès.

3. Hermès equestrian equipment (specifically grooming supplies) is not intended for serious horse people. I say this as a former multi-time world and national champion horseback rider who rode with one of the most prestigious (ahem, expensive) horse trainers in my discipline. Nobody, not even the billionaire heiress, at our stable had Hermès anything.

The last time I was at my regular boutique waiting for my SA to bring out something from the back, I looked at the equestrian display out of curiosity. $190 for a soft brush and $170 for a curry comb?! You’ve got to be kidding me!!! $325 for a basic hoof pick in a leather pouch?! It makes the $125 they want for polo wraps seem _reasonable_! Granted, I know Hermès is expensive, and on the whole, I’m not bothered by their price point. But these prices for very basic equipment (that can be bought at any reputable tack shop for $3-$15 each) are so laughably inflated, I don’t know who they’re selling them to. Regular horse people buy their supplies from local tack shops. The super affluent don’t buy any supplies: they pay their trainers and their grooms to look after their horses for them; if the trainer or groom needs something specific, they buy the item from the tack shop/feed store and expense the owner. So I’m really curious to know who’s buying this stuff: are they avid equestrians with bougie taste, or perhaps non-horsey people who want to use horse equipment in their home decorating (my personal theory)?

I’m not including saddles in this. From what I’ve read on here, several TPFers own Hermès saddles and are happy with them. The saddle that they did have on display in my store did look like top-notch quality and the leather was super supple. Also, given the prices of bags, $8200 for a custom saddle actually seems quite reasonable. That said, $170 for an utterly basic curry comb that’s no different from ones sold for $5 at Tractor Supply Co. is highway robbery!


----------



## BowieFan1971

While the home items from H that I have seen are beautiful, I love their scarves and I understand getting into other areas such as clothes and jewelry, what is wrong with a house that began with (and specialized in) leather goods just sticking with leather goods? We won’t even talk about their foray into makeup…SMH Why do companies such as H and LV have to try to become “lifestyle brands”? Why not be the best at what you do best and work at staying there or exceeding yourself? There are many great RTW designers/companies that do clothing much better than either of them. There are china, furniture and glassware companies that do home goods better. There are cosmetics  companies that do it better. I understand the desire to expand and make more money, but it costs money to expand and unless the division is profitable… H could do just leather goods and scarves, which are what they are best known for, are best at and then wouldn’t have to fake exclusivity and  maintain the quality standards they are known for. H is not as bad as LV, which will put their logo on everything and anything, but it will get there soon if it keeps going. You would think the designer licensing fad (cuz I am sure H and LV are personally manufacturing all this stuff- not!) of the 80’s would have taught them something about overexposure, over saturation and quality control issues.

Yes, Chanel has successfully done it with clothing, jewelry, cosmetics and accessories but even Chanel doesn’t try to do it all. And they are Chanel…


----------



## MedievaLuxe

BowieFan1971 said:


> While the home items from H that I have seen are beautiful, I love their scarves and I understand getting into other areas such as clothes and jewelry, what is wrong with a house that began with (and specialized in) leather goods just sticking with leather goods? We won’t even talk about their foray into makeup…SMH Why do companies such as H and LV have to try to become “lifestyle brands”? Why not be the best at what you do best and work at staying there or exceeding yourself? There are many great RTW designers/companies that do clothing much better than either of them. There are china, furniture and glassware companies that do home goods better. There are cosmetics  companies that do it better. I understand the desire to expand and make more money, but it costs money to expand and unless the division is profitable… H could do just leather goods and scarves, which are what they are best known for, are best at and then wouldn’t have to fake exclusivity and  maintain the quality standards they are known for. H is not as bad as LV, which will put their logo on everything and anything, but it will get there soon if it keeps going. You would think the designer licensing fad (cuz I am sure H and LV are personally manufacturing all this stuff- not!) of the 80’s would have taught them something about overexposure, over saturation and quality control issues.
> 
> Yes, Chanel has successfully done it with clothing, jewelry, cosmetics and accessories but even Chanel doesn’t try to do it all. And they are Chanel…


I see what you’re saying, but one thing that’s important to remember here is that things like RTW, jewelry, and watches have been part of the house’s history for almost as long as, if not longer than, the handbags. For example, Hermès was the first French company to manufacture a jacket with a zipper in 1918 (it was a golf jacket made for the Prince of Wales). They didn’t start designing bags until 1922. The Sac à dépêches (Kelly bag) didn’t come around until 1935. So all of these developments were happening during the same period, between WWI and WWII.

I get what you’re saying with your annoyance at the whole “lifestyle brand” thing. But if you look at the brand’s history, you’ll see that they pivoted themselves from a saddlery to a lifestyle brand nearly a century ago. Why? Planes, trains, and automobiles! Horses weren’t a primary mode of transportation anymore. Equestrian pursuits became a pastime for the elite who could afford to keep very expensive, non-essential animals. Also the zipper jacket was a golf jacket, indicating Hermès’ desire to cater to the interests and hobbies of the elite (horse people have money, but not all people with money are horse people lol), thereby making themselves a _lifestyle brand_.

I would argue that Hermès early diversification beyond leather goods helped sustain the brand, as it gave the clientele something beyond leather goods (be it saddlery, SLGs, or handbags) to be interested in. Other brands that didn’t diversify really struggled in the late 20th century. Both Parisian luxury trunk maker Moynat and American luxury leather goods maker Mark Cross (really interesting brand there), both of which concentrated on their specialties instead of diversifying, went defunct before the end of the 20th century and were later revived in 2011.

But I understand your frustration with Hermès. While it often remains unspoken, there tends to be a clear expectation for clients to buy across the brand in order to acquire the bags they really want. That said, I don’t condone it and I hope no one feels pressured into paying top dollar for something they don’t actually want. Lol, there’s no way in hell you could ever persuade me to buy a set of Hermès horse brushes! Well, that is unless I’m guaranteed a Mini Kelly afterwards!!! Lol, unfortunately, we all have a price


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I'll wade into the H cosmetics debate here.
My unpopular opinion is...I dont think their lipsticks (which are the only product I can talk about not having tried any of the other offerings-i only wear lipstick and mascara) are special AT ALL-or worth the price point.
Many years ago when I first started buying from H they did one lipstick in a gold case called Rouge Hermès-I loved it the saturation of colour was excellent it lasted and didn't dry my lips out or feel too greasy (a personal thing but I prefer more 'dry' or creamy lipsticks)
Therefore I was very excited when Hermes launched their lipstick range and tried it straight away at Selfridges which was its 1st exclusive stockist (I believe) here in London.
I tried all the deep rich reds that I love with the help of the (very patient) SA..stressing I wanted a Matt look.
I didn't love any of them the saturation of colour just wasn't there and I didn't like the way they felt on my lips.
and when I found a colour I thought may work and wore it for an hour or so to see how it lasted I wasn't impressed.
Finally ...sorry folks...I dont particularly like the packaging and feel it looks a little cheap.
I dont think they merit the price point and prefer lipstick from other brands like Tom Ford,Armani and Saint Laurent as well as Nars.
As an aside Valentino have recently launched a cosmetic brand and like Hermes are also offering the selling point of cases being refillable..I went to try that excited to get a true Valentino Red but found the saturation of colour and feel very similar to H.
I wonder if they are developed in the same laboratory and produced in the same factory?


----------



## Love Of My Life

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I'll wade into the H cosmetics debate here.
> My unpopular opinion is...I dont think their lipsticks (which are the only product I can talk about not having tried any of the other offerings-i only wear lipstick and mascara) are special AT ALL-or worth the price point.
> Many years ago when I first started buying from H they did one lipstick in a gold case called Rouge Hermès-I loved it the saturation of colour was excellent it lasted and didn't dry my lips out or feel too greasy (a personal thing but I prefer more 'dry' or creamy lipsticks)
> Therefore I was very excited when Hermes launched their lipstick range and tried it straight away at Selfridges which was its 1st exclusive stockist (I believe) here in London.
> I tried all the deep rich reds that I love with the help of the (very patient) SA..stressing I wanted a Matt look.
> I didn't love any of them the saturation of colour just wasn't there and I didn't like the way they felt on my lips.
> and when I found a colour I thought may work and wore it for an hour or so to see how it lasted I wasn't impressed.
> Finally ...sorry folks...I dont particularly like the packaging and feel it looks a little cheap.
> I dont think they merit the price point and prefer lipstick from other brands like Tom Ford,Armani and Saint Laurent as well as Nars.
> As an aside Valentino have recently launched a cosmetic brand and like Hermes are also offering the selling point of cases being refillable..I went to try that excited to get a true Valentino Red but found the saturation of colour and feel very similar to H.
> I wonder if they are developed in the same laboratory and produced in the same factory?



I also commented about the quality of the Hermes lipsticks. IMO the color range is not as diversified
as I thought it would be. I too have the Hermes Rouge lipstick in the long case in the most beautiful
ROUGE.. in no way did the "reds" even come close to that color.
Jerome Touron ( Chanel & CD background) was brought in to develop the lipsticks along with an in house team
I don't mind the cases.. the case colors are somewhat interesting but nothing spectacular as I
would have expected from Hermes with the "color range" that is accessible to them. It feels like
the research & development wasn't there.
I also think the lizard tube that is priced at $$630 is absurd.. The Madame case with the mirror
is more interesting (almost like a puzzle) but the color range was limited
My favorites are still La Bouche Rouge, Serge Lutens, Cle de Peau, Tom Ford, Suqqu..the
quality of the lipsticks hydration is top notch & even though many are not refillable the
color range "speaks for itself" as well as the chic cases especially from Serge Lutens.
I looked at the Valentino Beauty link today as a SA was kind enough to send it & again  & it was
"hit or miss" for me. I need to see them up close & personal.
I am interested in seeing the range of colors for the nail polish but again likely not to be
in the same league as Nailberry, Tom Ford, YSL, CHanel etc.. but I will be open minded


----------



## Dreaming Big

1. I respect the Hermes business model - I am ok with their balance of short term financial goals and future return on investment. In any event, the model works for them. 
2. I have no issue with “offers” as client development (or not). It’s imperfect, subjective, and sometimes arbitrary, but not unfair.


----------



## yoshikitty

corgimom11 said:


> My unpopular hermes opinion is that palladium hardware looks so chic! I could never imagine a GHW or RGHW bag!!!!!



You speak out my mind.


----------



## 336

I don’t know if it’s unpopular but I wish they would stop modelling the scarves on the models head. I’ve never seen anyone wear it like that!!


----------



## bagnut1

Love Of My Life said:


> I also commented about the quality of the Hermes lipsticks. IMO the color range is not as diversified
> as I thought it would be. I too have the Hermes Rouge lipstick in the long case in the most beautiful
> ROUGE.. in no way did the "reds" even come close to that color.
> Jerome Touron ( Chanel & CD background) was brought in to develop the lipsticks along with an in house team
> I don't mind the cases.. the case colors are somewhat interesting but nothing spectacular as I
> would have expected from Hermes with the "color range" that is accessible to them. It feels like
> the research & development wasn't there.
> I also think the lizard tube that is priced at $$630 is absurd.. The Madame case with the mirror
> is more interesting (almost like a puzzle) but the color range was limited
> My favorites are still La Bouche Rouge, Serge Lutens, Cle de Peau, Tom Ford, Suqqu..the
> quality of the lipsticks hydration is top notch & even though many are not refillable the
> color range "speaks for itself" as well as the chic cases especially from Serge Lutens.
> I looked at the Valentino Beauty link today as a SA was kind enough to send it & again  & it was
> "hit or miss" for me. I need to see them up close & personal.
> I am interested in seeing the range of colors for the nail polish but again likely not to be
> in the same league as Nailberry, Tom Ford, YSL, CHanel etc.. but I will be open minded


I agree with you, and it seems that more thought was put into the packaging than the product.  To me the lipsticks are very dry in texture.  I have tried _very_  hard to like the four colors I have but have failed utterly.  I do like the Madame case though (it fits any lipstick but tends to come “undone” if left too much space inside of my bag, so I keep it tucked inside Fourbi).


----------



## jenayb

bagnut1 said:


> I agree with you, and it seems that more thought was put into the packaging than the product.  To me the lipsticks are very dry in texture.  I have tried _very_  hard to like the four colors I have but have failed utterly.  I do like the Madame case though (it fits any lipstick but tends to come “undone” if left too much space inside of my bag, so I keep it tucked inside Fourbi).



The lipsticks aren't really lipsticks - lip enhancers, whatever that actually means.  I find them quite dry as well, TBH. But the blush?! YEAH!!! Love them. They smell divine, they're super pigmented, go on smooth, and they last. I'm shocked - I actually am a huge NARS Orgasm devotee and ended up retiring that blush. 



336 said:


> I don’t know if it’s unpopular but I wish they would stop modelling the scarves on the models head. I’ve never seen anyone wear it like that!!



Me. I wear them like this....


----------



## Chrismin

Oooh I also love 





jenaywins said:


> The lipsticks aren't really lipsticks - lip enhancers, whatever that actually means.  I find them quite dry as well, TBH. But the blush?! YEAH!!! Love them. They smell divine, they're super pigmented, go on smooth, and they last. I'm shocked - I actually am a huge NARS Orgasm devotee and ended up retiring that blush.
> 
> 
> 
> Me. I wear them like this....


----------



## Chrismin

Chrismin said:


> Oooh I also love


Sorry got truncated
I meant to say I also love nars orgasm
Which color in hermes blush did you find is close to the nars?


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## jenayb

Chrismin said:


> Sorry got truncated
> I meant to say I also love nars orgasm
> Which color in hermes blush did you find is close to the nars?



I'll check when I'm home and LYK!


----------



## BloomingTree

336 said:


> I don’t know if it’s unpopular but I wish they would stop modelling the scarves on the models head. I’ve never seen anyone wear it like that!!



I agree with you on this! Earlier today, I actually attempted to wear my 90 scarf over my head. Before I left the house DH said “no”. He said I looked like one of those “old maids” or “trying to be a fashionable nun”. LOL


----------



## 336

BloomingTree said:


> I agree with you on this! Earlier today, I actually attempted to wear my 90 scarf over my head. Before I left the house DH said “no”. He said I looked like one of those “old maids” or “trying to be a fashionable nun”. LOL



LOL, I just had my eyebrows tattooed yesterday and I do not need another reason for my DH to call me Captain Eyebrows


----------



## HoneyLocks

jenaywins said:


> The lipsticks aren't really lipsticks - lip enhancers, whatever that actually means.  I find them quite dry as well, TBH. But the blush?! YEAH!!! Love them. They smell divine, they're super pigmented, go on smooth, and they last. I'm shocked - I actually am a huge NARS Orgasm devotee and ended up retiring that blush.
> 
> 
> 
> Me. I wear them like this....


Silk 90ies: yes
but a CSGM?


----------



## jenayb

HoneyLocks said:


> Silk 90ies: yes
> *but a CSGM?*



Yes - I wear these quite frequently, actually. I have a closet full and love each and every one of them.


----------



## L etoile

classicgirll said:


> I read all 80 pages in a day and I had a blast!
> 
> Here are my unpopular opinions, although some of them have already been said. Feel free to critique, I can handle it:
> 1. Hermes would not be nearly the powerhouse it is if it didn't inflate the artificial scarcity of the B/K. The only reason it has gained so much mainstream popularity (other than those of you who are genuine lovers of the brand) is because the B (and K somewhat) is seen as the PINNACLE of all bags, due to the price of the bags and the game H plays with supply/demand. Without them, the brand is nothing. The truth is, and it's been secretly corroborated by those who are associated with the brand's management time and time again, H actually has a lot of stock in the back but it wouldn't be as psychological fun or nearly as lucrative if they just offered the B/Ks to everyone that asked, right? I feel, regarding Hermes, a lot of people are in fact facing stockholm syndrome, which is a POWERFUL trigger for human nature.
> A youtuber named "Super Dacob" talks a bit about this as well in some of his recent videos, and it's really enlightening.
> Very few (not saying no one!) go into Hermes wanting JUST a cardholder, and no bag, it simply doesn't happen very often.
> 
> 2. Kind of building on point #1 -- I don't get why people are buying the kelly pochette for 12k+ on resale websites, when you could, for the same price, buy an excellent condition Kelly 28 or Birkin 30, 'real bags' manufactured by very skilled artisan trained for years under the brand. The kelly pochette pales in comparison to the B and the K, and is so much easier to make. It's beautiful but doesn't require the same amount of time/effort/skill as a kelly or birkin, so the prices are honestly confusing (especially for SWIFT, which generally has low resale value). Yes, the mini kelly is sellier and has a real handle, so I understand the price differential there, but why the kelly pochette? The lower retail price of the kelly pochette reflects this fact, but not the absurd resale prices. I just wish Hermes made more of the kelly pochette so the resale value would align closer with the 'real value' of the bag, determined by the skill level and craftsmanship.



Agree with #1! It's odd that the worse some SAs treat people, the more these people want to spend. I had one bad experience at a store (not even with my own SA) so now I won't go back to that store. I mentioned it to my SA and she didn't apologize or anything for her coworker's behavior. I don't understand why people go back to stores with horrible SAs and continue to spend money there. It's pathological.


----------



## jyyanks

BloomingTree said:


> I agree with you on this! Earlier today, I actually attempted to wear my 90 scarf over my head. Before I left the house DH said “no”. He said I looked like one of those “old maids” or “trying to be a fashionable nun”. LOL





336 said:


> LOL, I just had my eyebrows tattooed yesterday and I do not need another reason for my DH to call me Captain Eyebrows


Not only is it hard to pull off, but I can’t imagine how dirty that scarf would get on my head with all my product in it!  I’d be afraid to sweat! Yikes!


----------



## Crapples

Babypooh777 said:


> Years ago these two seemed unattainable - only for celebrities perhaps, or the uber rich. Not only because of the price point but also because people haven't cracked how they can score these. Years ago there was never a queue in front of Hermes store. Nowadays sometimes you need to queue for at least 30 minutes to go in the boutique (although this seems to be happening to other fashion houses as well - luxury becomes mediocre). Nowadays people know they just need to spend in certain categories and the bag will come. Even if it doesn't, resellers have PLENNNTYY of B/K for you to choose from
> 
> So maybe the unpopular opinion would be: B/K doesn't feel as scarce/special anymore?


Wise words and I am definitely curious.  Do people have more disposable income?  Do people have the same amount of money but are now being influenced to buy H?  It is weird how big it has gotten and far be it for me to judge, but I have to imagine many new B & K buyers are spending a good percentage of their annual income on these bags.


----------



## HoneyLocks

jenaywins said:


> Yes - I wear these quite frequently, actually. I have a closet full and love each and every one of them.


I love my CSGMs, but I can't imagine wearing them on my head, pirate style, like the models on the website:


----------



## JavaJo

BloomingTree said:


> I agree with you on this! Earlier today, I actually attempted to wear my 90 scarf over my head. Before I left the house DH said “no”. He said I looked like one of those “old maids” or “trying to be a fashionable nun”. LOL


hahaha!  I can relate… I do wear mine on my head  (as opposed to a hat) when I sm out-and-about…. but once i wore it on a zoom call…. but my all too honest DH said that my cohorts might think I just went through chemo… or that it’s “wash day”…. hhhhmph!  so cruel!!!!  but i didn’t get any compliments on the call so my cohorts may have been thinking that… lol


----------



## jenayb

HoneyLocks said:


> I love my CSGMs, but I can't imagine wearing them on my head, pirate style, like the models on the website:
> View attachment 5114219



Yeah, well... it's a whoooollllllleeee mood, I can say that.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

I would actually love to wear mine on my head but I can’t - I cover my grey hair regularly and I don’t want to wreck my beautiful scarves 


336 said:


> I don’t know if it’s unpopular but I wish they would stop modelling the scarves on the models head. I’ve never seen anyone wear it like that!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Crapples said:


> Wise words and I am definitely curious.  Do people have more disposable income?  Do people have the same amount of money but are now being influenced to buy H?  It is weird how big it has gotten and far be it for me to judge, but I have to imagine many new B & K buyers are spending a good percentage of their annual income on these bags.


I don’t think they have more disposable income, I think that H is on the radar in a way it wasn’t before and had stolen buyers from other places, and people are using more income or credit to buy them. I also think people may spend less for clothes/jewelry and spend it on bags. 
The average American FAMILY brings in $75k. They cannot easily afford a $10k bag, no matter how long it is stretched out.


----------



## TheBagLady20

PrincessTingTing said:


> I would actually love to wear mine on my head but I can’t - I cover my grey hair regularly and I don’t want to wreck my beautiful scarves


.

I wear a maxi twilly to cover my grey/ broken hair around my face.  I love it.  It’s chic and makes me feel less old.  I’m not concerned about ruining it bc I only wear it in my hair and no one is paying attention to the color changes from products.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Sigh I wish I can be as nonchalant but it would really bother me. I use temporary root coverup in between retouching and trust me the scarves would be stained so badly in no time!



TheBagLady20 said:


> .
> 
> I wear a maxi twilly to cover my grey/ broken hair around my face.  I love it.  It’s chic and makes me feel less old.  I’m not concerned about ruining it bc I only wear it in my hair and no one is paying attention to the color changes from products.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## classicgirll

Crapples said:


> Wise words and I am definitely curious.  Do people have more disposable income?  Do people have the same amount of money but are now being influenced to buy H?  It is weird how big it has gotten and far be it for me to judge, but I have to imagine many new B & K buyers are spending a good percentage of their annual income on these bags.



I think we are seeing this not just with H, but luxury in general, due to the rise of social media - IG and tik tok videos regularly feature a designer brand, and many are 'influenced' into buying them. This most likely means many do dip into their savings, to keep up with the Joneses, depending on how much they decide to splurge, but hard to say.

Hermes, I feel, because of the high price point of the bags, could be seen slightly differently - I think that while people are being influenced to buy it (again, by social media), the fact that some especially gravitate toward Hermes is kind of the stepping stone phenomenon in action - whereby those that indulged in 'gateway' luxury brands - e.g. Gucci, YSL - then moved onto Chanel and Dior, and finally Hermes. I don't think many start their luxury journey immediately going for a B/K... or even think they will ever reach Hermes status. It's usually a process, since as human beings, we constantly want to grow, adapt, and improve... in the handbag world, that means attaining the epitome of bags: the birkin (or kelly!). It was that way for me, and I can see it being that way for others as well.


----------



## jyyanks

Crapples said:


> Wise words and I am definitely curious.  Do people have more disposable income?  Do people have the same amount of money but are now being influenced to buy H?  It is weird how big it has gotten and far be it for me to judge, but I have to imagine many new B & K buyers are spending a good percentage of their annual income on these bags.



I have more disposable income now than I did when I originally got into the brand.  However, I did not get into H for a B or a K. I wasn’t influenced by social media. My love started with a scarf purchased in Paris and expanded from there. My collection has been slowly curated - meaning that I have bought (and sold) many scarves, bags (b’s, k’s and everything in between) and other items before evolving into what it is today.  I adore vintage bags in heritage leather just as much (if not more than) brand new birkins, Kellys, lindys etc,  I don’t spend enough to be a VIP but I adore my SA, she is so sweet and I would buy from her not to fill a quota but because I generally like to see her and we get along well. 

This may be an unpopular opinion but I think many of the people into the brand today just want the b/k since it is considered Uber exclusive in the social media circle and gives one ‘social status’. I don’t think these mega influencers have a general love for the brand outside of the exclusiveness of the goods. It’s more about being offered and talking about it to the masses vs quietly appreciating or sharing with like-minded people. Just my $.02.


----------



## jyyanks

classicgirll said:


> I think we are seeing this not just with H, but luxury in general, due to the rise of social media - IG and tik tok videos regularly feature a designer brand, and many are 'influenced' into buying them. This most likely means many do dip into their savings, to keep up with the Joneses, depending on how much they decide to splurge, but hard to say.
> 
> Hermes, I feel, because of the high price point of the bags, could be seen slightly differently - I think that while people are being influenced to buy it (again, by social media), the fact that some especially gravitate toward Hermes is kind of the stepping stone phenomenon in action - whereby those that indulged in 'gateway' luxury brands - e.g. Gucci, YSL - then moved onto Chanel and Dior, and finally Hermes. I don't think many start their luxury journey immediately going for a B/K... or even think they will ever reach Hermes status. It's usually a process, since as human beings, we constantly want to grow, adapt, and improve... in the handbag world, that means attaining the epitome of bags: the birkin (or kelly!). It was that way for me, and I can see it being that way for others as well.



I can see that. I’m actually the opposite! I started with H (scraping and saving and buying pre-loved in the beginning).

Now that I’m content with my H collection (content but not finished), I’ve branched out to other brands - mostly jewelry.  I have 1 Chanel bag and 1 LV but the rest of my bags are H. I’m slowly starting to purchase VCA but also like non-branded jewelry as I think you get more for your money.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

jyyanks said:


> I can see that. I’m actually the opposite! I started with H (scraping and saving and buying pre-loved in the beginning).
> 
> Now that I’m content with my H collection (content but not finished), I’ve branched out to other brands - mostly jewelry.  I have 1 Chanel bag and 1 LV but the rest of my bags are H. I’m slowly starting to purchase VCA but also like non-branded jewelry as I think you get more for your money.


I'm very similar and share your opinion in both your previous posts @jyyanks.
I NEVER aspired to own a Chanel,Gucci or LV bag but always (from the age of about 30) aspired to buy a Hermes bag.
The first designer bags I purchased were Marc Jacobs main Line (I still have a couple) a Balenciaga Motocycle bag when I 1st launched
and Up until 2 years ago all my other bag purchases were Celine and Loewe.
Now I will only buy Hermes bags but the popularity and recognisability of many of the styles has encouraged me to concentrate for the time being on the more under the radar designs.
I dont like 'flashy' things and I feel for me at least at this moment in time carrying a Birkin could be perceived as saying "look at me-I have money" that makes me feel uncomfortable even my most expensive ring is very under the radar-its a collaboration between Michelle Lamy (Rick Owens wife) and Loree Rodkin and I dont think anyone would see it on my finger and know its a £12.000 item of jewellery.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Back to unpopular opinions...
I do feel that the relatively recent popularity of the Birkin and Kelly with influencers and those who put themselves on social media has cheapened the brand.
And while I'm voicing unpopular opinions...Oh my! I'm going to be shot down for this I know........
I also feel like things such as the mini H carrier bag,Oran and Rodeo bag-charms cheapen the brand too (though I do quite like the petit H ones though I'd never probably buy one) It feels a bit 'gimmicky' which is something I never would have associated with Hermes...Sorry!


----------



## paula24jen

PrincessTingTing said:


> I would actually love to wear mine on my head but I can’t - I cover my grey hair regularly and I don’t want to wreck my beautiful scarves


The only time I’ve seriously considered wearing scarf in hair was during lockdown when I couldn’t get to the hairdresser to cover the grey. I looked so ridiculous I just bought the spray touch up stuff…


----------



## Pivoine66

...

This may be an unpopular opinion but I think many of the people into the brand *today just want the b/k since it is considered Uber exclusive* in the social media circle and gives one ‘social status’. I don’t think these mega influencers have a general love for the brand outside of the exclusiveness of the goods. It’s* more about being offered and talking about it to the masses vs quietly appreciating or sharing with like-minded people. *Just my $.02.
[/QUOTE]
This and - most likely very unpopular:
The B/K flipping that has become so frequent is rather a turn-off for me. IMHO this is a new clientele, only in for investment. It seems to me to be a contributing cause to absolutely have to buy as many bags as possible, creating so much drama. Maybe some people finance their bags that way. Sad for those who love the brand and don't get one because of that or only by paying the incredible premium to the bag flippers.


----------



## QuelleFromage

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I dont like 'flashy' things and I feel for me at least at this moment in time carrying a Birkin could be perceived as saying "look at me-I have money" that makes me feel uncomfortable even my most expensive ring is very under the radar-its a collaboration between Michelle Lamy (Rick Owens wife) and Loree Rodkin and I dont think anyone would see it on my finger and know its a £12.000 item of jewellery.



OT but I would LOVE to see that ring. Love Loree's jewelry and worship Michele Lamy.



maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Back to unpopular opinions...
> I do feel that the relatively recent popularity of the Birkin and Kelly with influencers and those who put themselves on social media has cheapened the brand.
> And while I'm voicing unpopular opinions...Oh my! I'm going to be shot down for this I know........
> I also feel like things such as the mini H carrier bag,Oran and Rodeo bag-charms cheapen the brand too (though I do quite like the petit H ones though I'd never probably buy one) It feels a bit 'gimmicky' which is something I never would have associated with Hermes...Sorry!


I echo this. To be blunt (and I'm sure this will be very unpopular ) there are far too many people on Instagram, YouTube, and TikTok posting their Hermès "hauls" and "scores". A HUGE number of these bags are superfakes. Many are authentic, of course. But the constant visual flood of supposedly impossible to get Birkins and Kellys - again, inflated by the easy availability of convincing fakes (why build a profile at a boutique when you can just order a bag to show off in your video?) - makes the bags much more familiar and mainstream and IMO sadly takes away much of the cachet.


----------



## EllenTsai

I kind of feels the same about influencers and I'm also kind of fed up with hearing people moaning about Hermes not bending over to give them what they want, be it international shipping or others.


----------



## 880

jenaywins said:


> The lipsticks aren't really lipsticks - lip enhancers, whatever that actually means.  I find them quite dry as well, TBH. But the blush?! YEAH!!! Love them. They smell divine, they're super pigmented, go on smooth, and they last. I'm shocked - I actually am a huge NARS Orgasm devotee and ended up retiring that blush.
> 
> 
> 
> Me. I wear them like this....


Now I want to try the blush! Thank you for the recommendation!  I have to say, I used to adore YSL lippies and chanel foundation. . . but then again for years, my favorite lip shade in the 1990s was wet n wild, i think number 451? since Covid, I’m just using some random airline lip balm, no make up and a hat. And, while I’m not a fan of recent Hermes fragrance, I loved vintage chanel extrait and wore Hermes l’orange vert. . Some of the products were excellent

Nowadays, DH loves some of the modern St Louis crystal Hermes sells and we’d love to have more (I think our order is in the pipeline somewhere). I like the dishes (our SA will tell us when we should order in time for the completion of our second apt). I like some of the furniture (i was told some of the pieces I liked were manufactured by Paltrona Frau for Hermes (I like paltrona Frau also), etc . I also like some select H RTW, but Im not all that fond of plastering scarf prints on everything.

the bridge too far for me personally are logo sunglasses, like chanel (I’m not a fan of designer sunglasses or decorated temples and have bought mine at Morganthal Frederics, an optician boutique, for decades ) but I do recognize the role smaller aspirational items play in paying boutique rent, funding advertising campaigns, providing a bit of brand magic, and so on. . . I just hope H does not someday come out with sunglass temples adorned  with Chaine D’ancre. 

+1 with @L etoile, re not patronizing a store whose SAs are rude. i once had an experience at LV (they refused to repair an LV macintosh trench and seemed really unwilling to help) and that combined with the fact that my SA left (for Manhasset) steered me away from the brand for at least a decade, and I don’t regret it. I dont shop anywhere where I’m treated poorly, but I make an effort to be reasonable and polite. I also get thoughtful (when possible cross referenced) SA referrals that rank personality and good nature up there with knowledge and passion for the brand. i do value the SA relationship almost more than the brand in the sense that a good SA will know your closet, your preferences, and what works better than a layperson does, even across different brands. One example: my issey miyake SA from 2001 turned up at Hermes in 2008) But, in the end, it’s just shopping, and  that should be a pleasurable, mutually beneficial, and really fun experience for everyone involved 

@maxroxxherhandbags, I would love to see the michelle lamy collaboration with rodkin ring too! I adore your taste!


----------



## daisychainz

Their sales model is psychologically damaging and feeds the insecurities some of their clientele have to be viewed a certain way or the competitive nature of others; the sales model does not serve to elevate the emotional well-being of people and is not empowering.


----------



## hermes_lemming

daisychainz said:


> Their sales model is psychologically damaging and feeds the insecurities some of their clientele have to be viewed a certain way or the competitive nature of others; the sales model does not serve to elevate the emotional well-being of people and is not empowering.


You just quoted the basic generic template for all luxury brands, either mid level or high tier


----------



## Crapples

daisychainz said:


> Their sales model is psychologically damaging and feeds the insecurities some of their clientele have to be viewed a certain way or the competitive nature of others; the sales model does not serve to elevate the emotional well-being of people and is not empowering.


If this is true, then it is really sad.

I hope this does not come across as harsh.  My (competing?) unpopular opinion would be that sales models are not meant to elevate emotional well-being and that if this brand is damaging folks they should take a step back an evaluate why are the engaging with Hermes.  It's a clothing and accessories store; nothing more.  It will not make you happy, feed you, or shelter you.  We do not need the brand to be good or kind people.


----------



## Crapples

My opinion of the week:  Most of the new Rodeo Pegase colors speak to me as if nausea were a color.  The only two that are remotely palatable are the sesame and the rouge h (I think?) ones and those aren't super interesting.  I hate all of those sickly pale green and blue ones that everyone loves.


----------



## duggi84

Crapples said:


> My opinion of the week:  Most of the new Rodeo Pegase colors speak to me as if nausea were a color.  The only two that are remotely palatable are the sesame and the rouge h (I think?) ones and those aren't super interesting.  I hate all of those sickly pale green and blue ones that everyone loves.



That's so funny...we're opposite!  I think the blue and green are the only palatable ones and the sesame and red/pink are a bit garish.     Color is so subjective...


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Crapples

duggi84 said:


> That's so funny...we're opposite!  I think the blue and green are the only palatable ones and the sesame and red/pink are a bit garish.     Color is so subjective...


100%.  There's a great thread about color regrets I just saw and I am like some of those are my dream colors.  We can all fall in love with something!


----------



## yuukei

duggi84 said:


> That's so funny...we're opposite!  I think the blue and green are the only palatable ones and the sesame and red/pink are a bit garish.     Color is so subjective...


Same here! I’m such a big green/blue lover… in fact most of my bags before H were green or blue. Never much of a neutral fan. Color is very subjective!


----------



## gforceroy

Crapples said:


> My opinion of the week:  Most of the new Rodeo Pegase colors speak to me as if nausea were a color.  The only two that are remotely palatable are the sesame and the rouge h (I think?) ones and those aren't super interesting.  I hate all of those sickly pale green and blue ones that everyone loves.



I hope some solids come out or dual tones maybe. I love the darker colors for sure!


----------



## hermesgeek

My new unpopular opinion: the Halzan is so complicated it looks like a joke to me


----------



## biorin

I think vibrato leather looks like a bad 70s sofa


----------



## Notorious Pink

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> loads of people still smoke in many European countries, China and the Far East-I think thats why.
> We are a non-smoking household so I would never purchase an ashtray even for guests as I wouldn't want smoke in the house but each to his own!


None of us smoke, nor have we ever, but I love the ashtrays purely for decor, like a change tray.


----------



## Notorious Pink

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Back to unpopular opinions...
> I do feel that the relatively recent popularity of the Birkin and Kelly with influencers and those who put themselves on social media has cheapened the brand.
> And while I'm voicing unpopular opinions...Oh my! I'm going to be shot down for this I know........
> I also feel like things such as the mini H carrier bag,Oran and Rodeo bag-charms cheapen the brand too (though I do quite like the petit H ones though I'd never probably buy one) It feels a bit 'gimmicky' which is something I never would have associated with Hermes...Sorry!



I'd say they started gaining popularity at least 15-20 years ago. Before then the Birkins were absolutely very exclusive and difficult to obtain, but the Kelly, not so much (the Constance was very easy to get).

For as long as I've been collecting H (23 years?), they have produced bag charms - the Olga and Breloque, and even earlier, the animal charms which were just a circle with an animal face design. And the Cadenas, too.

Also, to briefly touch on an earlier matter, Hermes has a long history of incorporating new metiers, often by purchasing an established company (John Lobb shoes, St. Louis crystal, etc).


----------



## coucou chanel

And I like to carry it the way that is often criticized on this forum 

Oh well, at least H got my back:








Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It’s funny - I hate logos but the perforated H on the Evelyne doesn’t bother me.


----------



## lill_canele

Unpopular opinion:
1) People are too emotionally and psychologically invested in the B/K/C bags.
They're beautiful bags, I get it, and I want them too. 
But I think people should just buy what they love, enjoy what they bought, and take their time. People tend to forget, it's just a bag. Hermes isn't emotionally invested in me, why should I be emotionally invested in them? lol

2) Hermes is not just a luxury house that sells luxury items. It sells a lifestyle. It sells dreams, but only if they think you suit them. I don't think it's necessarily about spending thousands, building an extensive purchase history, and buying their high commission items. They want people to represent their lifestyle. And hence, that's how the relationship with the SA comes about; by the SA getting to know what type of person you are. And I suppose, yes you do buy from your SA when you meet him/her (otherwise you're just wasting their time), so I suppose that hurts people's feelings when they don't get the bag they want....But in the Hermes world, they choose you. You don't choose them.


----------



## duggi84

Here's a good one: Why does H even bother with doing a runway show when they're still struggling to figure out how to produce stuff they showed us two seasons ago?


----------



## WhiteBus

lill_canele said:


> Unpopular opinion:
> 1) People are too emotionally and psychologically invested in the B/K/C bags.
> They're beautiful bags, I get it, and I want them too.
> But I think people should just buy what they love, enjoy what they bought, and take their time. People tend to forget, it's just a bag. Hermes isn't emotionally invested in me, why should I be emotionally invested in them? lol
> 
> 2) Hermes is not just a luxury house that sells luxury items. It sells a lifestyle. It sells dreams, but only if they think you suit them. I don't think it's necessarily about spending thousands, building an extensive purchase history, and buying their high commission items. They want people to represent their lifestyle. And hence, that's how the relationship with the SA comes about; by the SA getting to know what type of person you are. And I suppose, yes you do buy from your SA when you meet him/her (otherwise you're just wasting their time), so I suppose that hurts people's feelings when they don't get the bag they want....But in the Hermes world, they choose you. You don't choose them.



Many a true word . . .
You have highlighted the futility of how to start/develop/maintain a Hermes relationship:
you either have it; or you don't.


----------



## WhiteBus

duggi84 said:


> Here's a good one: Why does H even bother with doing a runway show when they're still struggling to figure out how to produce stuff they showed us two seasons ago?



Have you found that with RTW? because surely that is the real purpose of the runway shows.
The accessories are there for the sharp-eyed.


----------



## chicinthecity777

daisychainz said:


> Their sales model is psychologically damaging and feeds the insecurities some of their clientele have to be viewed a certain way or the competitive nature of others; the sales model does not serve to elevate the emotional well-being of people and is not empowering.


I am sorry you feel this way but a sale model is just designed to increase sales. It's not meant for improving anybody's mental wellbeing. Hermes is a for profit company like many other for profit companies. It's not their responsibility to empower anybody.


----------



## papertiger

biorin said:


> I think vibrato leather looks like a bad 70s sofa



It does, but I think I love it for the same retro-reason


----------



## WhiteBus

biorin said:


> I think vibrato leather looks like a bad 70s sofa


and the reason is?

the mixing of colours?
the texture of the material?

I would want to defend it (and that does not mean that I don't think you are entitled to share your opinion)


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I REALLY like Vibrato-I've never been lucky enough to see it IRL but I find the look of it appealing and I love the thought of all those slithers of leather sandwiched together to create a leather 'fabric'.

Does anyone know how many seasons/years they produced Vibrato for and why they stopped? 

My unpopular opinion IS...I dont like the Birkin Touch (I can hear the gasps of shock coming from this statement) 
BUT-I do quite like the look of the Picotin Touch


----------



## biorin

WhiteBus said:


> and the reason is?
> 
> the mixing of colours?
> the texture of the material?
> 
> I would want to defend it (and that does not mean that I don't think you are entitled to share your opinion)


I have never felt one, so can't comment on the texture. I just think the mixing of so many colors in such a busy (i.e., many small pieces) fashion is too much. I feel like it dulls the vibrancy of the individual colors, much like when you mix a bunch of different paint colors together and it eventually turns muddy. That said, I don't think I'd like the pattern even if it were fewer and what I felt were more complementary colors. I did just do a search, and there's a very tonal beige one that I find much less offensive, but still not my cup of tea!


----------



## WhiteBus

biorin said:


> I have never felt one, so can't comment on the texture. I just think the mixing of so many colors in such a busy (i.e., many small pieces) fashion is too much. I feel like it dulls the vibrancy of the individual colors, much like when you mix a bunch of different paint colors together and it eventually turns muddy. That said, I don't think I'd like the pattern even if it were fewer and what I felt were more complementary colors. I did just do a search, and there's a very tonal beige one that I find much less offensive, but still not my cup of tea!



Thanks; that makes more sense.
It was the original equation with a sofa that I did not understand.
You don't like the look of it; you have explained exactly why you respond to it like you do
and I would not want to disrespect your opinion.

As I did raise the question of texture, can I add that it feels surprisingly soft - like velvet; it is essentially suede,I suppose.


----------



## biorin

WhiteBus said:


> Thanks; that makes more sense.
> It was the original equation with a sofa that I did not understand.
> You don't like the look of it; you have explained exactly why you respond to it like you do
> and I would not want to disrespect your opinion.
> 
> As I did raise the question of texture, can I add that it feels surprisingly soft - like velvet; it is essentially suede,I suppose.


I don’t think anything would be disrespectful — they are just opinions! I think it’s nice to hear different ones, and sometimes they can open your mind to liking things more. I would love to touch one and feel it.


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

I really dislike the length of the sleeves on H’s short sleeve sweaters- it hits the upper arm at the most unflattering point …I think the sleeve hitting just above/at the elbow is a much more flattering cut …for all the committee and ex- gym bunnies …


----------



## WhiteBus

Hermes does not design for committed and ex-gym bunnies.


----------



## nymeria

Perhaps just those of us who should BE committed!


----------



## Tyler_JP

The Kardashians and the Real Housewives have definitely lowered the stock of Hermès in my mind.

Also, I think it’s in very poor taste for a woman under 30 (maybe even 35) to even have a Birkin or a Kelly.


----------



## EllenTsai

I don’t think B and K has ‘age limit’. The problem is how people style themselves. 
I don’t think anyone can impact brand image unless the brand does it themselves. H will be the same H with or without clout chasers


----------



## jellyv

Tyler_JP said:


> Also, I think it’s in very poor taste for a woman *under 30 (maybe even 35)* to even have a Birkin or a Kelly.



Oh my. Grace Kelly herself was in her twenties when Hermes renamed the bag* for her,* honoring the famous 1956 paparazzi photo in which she held that bag to hide her pregnancy.


----------



## pasdedeux1

jellyv said:


> Oh my. Grace Kelly herself was in her twenties when Hermes renamed the bag* for her,* honoring the famous 1956 paparazzi photo in which she held that bag to hide her pregnancy.


Indeed, she was 27 at the time.


----------



## duggi84

WhiteBus said:


> Hermes does not design for committed and ex-gym bunnies.



Hermès sizing is just generally obtuse.



jellyv said:


> Oh my. Grace Kelly herself was in her twenties when Hermes renamed the bag* for her,* honoring the famous 1956 paparazzi photo in which she held that bag to hide her pregnancy.



We don’t say things like “grandma’s bag” because someone chose it when they were older, but more that it was popular when their generation was young. Thankfully the Kelly will always be age-appropriate no matter what age you are.


----------



## WhiteBus

Tyler_JP said:


> The Kardashians and the Real Housewives have definitely lowered the stock of Hermès in my mind.
> 
> Also, I think it’s in very poor taste for a woman under 30 (maybe even 35) to even have a Birkin or a Kelly.



I assume the latter is a socio-economic rather than aesthetic comment:
it is poor taste for a woman under 30 to advertise that he has the disposable income to enable her to have such items? not that women under 30 should not use formal bags like Kellys or complicated leather totes like Birkins.

As for the former, there are more parts of the world, than USA, where 'Kardashian' is just a name associated with a rather gauche family but with no further knowledge of what they have and do.
And who are 'Real Housewives'?


----------



## QuelleFromage

jellyv said:


> Oh my. Grace Kelly herself was in her twenties when Hermes renamed the bag* for her,* honoring the famous 1956 paparazzi photo in which she held that bag to hide her pregnancy.


Technically, she was quite a bit older when the bag was actually renamed, but yes, she carried it in her 20s


----------



## BowieFan1971

QuelleFromage said:


> Technically, she was quite a bit older when the bag was actually renamed, but yes, she carried it in her 20s


To be fair though, people, especially women, were expected to look and act like adults in their 20’s back then and before. Women routinely were married and had kids by the age of 23-24 and wives and mothers. They had a level of responsibility and required maturity that is becoming less and less common in today’s young adults. And they dressed accordingly. Today’s 20-something (male and female) lives an extended adolescence unknown in any other time in history…only in the last 40-50 years was it such a goal for grown adults to chase being seen as “cool” or “hot.”

The Kelly and Birkin are arguably, because of their style and structure, bags made for a “woman” but many 18-35 year olds still try to look and act like “girls” even after becoming wives and mothers. Those “hot” young things are what media (especially US media) sells as THE epitome of what it is to be an attractive female. If Grace Kelly were popped into today, her style would be immediately ridiculed as too buttoned up, old, repressed, librarian-ish, certainly not “modern” or “fresh.” She would be told by a stylist to “lighten up” and show more skin, be “cool” or “edgy.” 

One of the only remaining benefits of getting older today, which thanks to women like JLo twerking stripper poles is disappearing daily, is that you get a break from being expected to look like a 20 year old and dress like one. To feel like you have to be able to compete with an unlined size 2 that never had kids or hormone issues. To look and dress YOUR body for YOURSELF, not to fit some idea of “hot” or attractive that dorsnot fit where you are in your life.  I see why some posters here would want to reclaim a K or B as a symbol of having “made it” through adolescence into mature adulthood, to revel in being a grownup and the things that belong there since we have had to give up other things to get there. To enjoy some of the rapidly disappearing perks of age and maturity.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## paula24jen

Tyler_JP said:


> The Kardashians and the Real Housewives have definitely lowered the stock of Hermès in my mind.
> 
> Also, I think it’s in very poor taste for a woman under 30 (maybe even 35) to even have a Birkin or a Kelly.


I think it’s in poor taste too, but only because buying such coveted bags shows a lack of respect to their elders.  They should only be for older, experienced bag owners, like me… (clearly kidding here!).


----------



## pasdedeux1

Anyone, given the right amount of money, can make a classy item look like trash. Carolyn Bessette carried a birkin often in her 20s and nobody has ever accused her of not being stylish.


----------



## EllenTsai

BowieFan1971 said:


> One of the only remaining benefits of getting older today, which thanks to women like JLo twerking stripper poles is disappearing daily, is that you get a break from being expected to look like a 20 year old and dress like one. To feel like you have to be able to compete with an unlined size 2 that never had kids or hormone issues. To look and dress YOUR body for YOURSELF, not to fit some idea of “hot” or attractive that dorsnot fit where you are in your life.  I see why some posters here would want to reclaim a K or B as a symbol of having “made it” through adolescence into mature adulthood, to revel in being a grownup and the things that belong there since we have had to give up other things to get there. To enjoy some of the rapidly disappearing perks of age and maturity.


I think its great that women like JLo twerking stripper poles are showing that just because we are over a certain age we don't all have to act like old ladies.
I will be 40 this year and I pole dance. I don't care whether society thinks I should have a more 'mature' hobby
I think maturity comes with the knowledge that as we grow older with more life experiences we know who we are, what we want so we are not easily swayed by social expectations, be that 'hot' or 'proper'.
If you feel secure and comfortable in what you want, your lifestyle and who you are, there's no need to compete with young women for youth or have something to prove you’ve ‘made it’
I think knowing what you want and not just what society tell you to want is the perk of maturity and that is not disappearing at all.


----------



## WhiteBus

pasdedeux1 said:


> Anyone, given the right amount of money, can make a classy item look like trash. Carolyn Bessette carried a birkin often in her 20s and nobody has ever accused her of not being stylish.



but she was a Kennedy . . . even if only by marriage

only a French woman can be BCBG
so Kelly's should only be sold French ladies; Birkins don't figure


----------



## BowieFan1971

EllenTsai said:


> I think its great that women like JLo twerking stripper poles are showing that just because we are over a certain age we don't all have to act like old ladies.
> I will be 40 this year and I pole dance. I don't care whether society thinks I should have a more 'mature' hobby
> I think maturity comes with the knowledge that as we grow older with more life experiences we know who we are, what we want so we are not easily swayed by social expectations, be that 'hot' or 'proper'.
> If you feel secure and comfortable in what you want, your lifestyle and who you are, there's no need to compete with young women for youth or have something to prove you’ve ‘made it’
> I think knowing what you want and not just what society tell you to want is the perk of maturity and that is not disappearing at all.


I never said anyone had to have a “mature” hobby or that they couldn’t pole dance at any age. Knock yourself out. The point I was making is there used to not be an expectation that a woman over 40 or 50 can, should or must look as much like a 20 year old as possible. We were allowed to age. Looking like JLo is not realistic for most women over 50, for a variety of reasons. But now there is the expectation that all women over 50 can look like her if they really want to and that because it is possible (look! JLo and Jennifer Anniston, et al do!) that you should and if you don’t you are lazy, gave up or don’t care. That is all simply a matter of choice. That there is no other definition or role model for what it means to be a beautiful, sexy older woman than the same ones we had at 20. 
When can we still be attractive/sexy using anything but a 20 year old as a yardstick? To make it all about “self-confidence” places it all on a woman’s shoulder and no responsibility on the jacked up “standards” placed by outside that fill our eyes and ears every day, as well as those of our partners, loved ones and colleagues whose opinions  matter. No one lives in a bubble. 

There are things, bags included, that “fit” better on older women. That look more natural, more in line with the place an older woman is more likely to be in her life. It could be argued a B or K is one of them.


----------



## shrpthorn

_"But now there is the expectation that all women over 50 can look like her (JLo) if they really want to and that because it is possible (look! JLo and Jennifer Anniston, et al do!) that you should and if you don’t you are lazy, gave up or don’t care"._
This reminded me of a quote by Coco Chanel (I think) - she is reported to have said "there are no ugly women, only lazy ones....."


----------



## QuelleFromage

BowieFan1971 said:


> To be fair though, people, especially women, were expected to look and act like adults in their 20’s back then and before. Women routinely were married and had kids by the age of 23-24 and wives and mothers. They had a level of responsibility and required maturity that is becoming less and less common in today’s young adults. And they dressed accordingly. Today’s 20-something (male and female) lives an extended adolescence unknown in any other time in history…only in the last 40-50 years was it such a goal for grown adults to chase being seen as “cool” or “hot.”
> 
> The Kelly and Birkin are arguably, because of their style and structure, bags made for a “woman” but many 18-35 year olds still try to look and act like “girls” even after becoming wives and mothers. Those “hot” young things are what media (especially US media) sells as THE epitome of what it is to be an attractive female. If Grace Kelly were popped into today, her style would be immediately ridiculed as too buttoned up, old, repressed, librarian-ish, certainly not “modern” or “fresh.” She would be told by a stylist to “lighten up” and show more skin, be “cool” or “edgy.”
> 
> One of the only remaining benefits of getting older today, which thanks to women like JLo twerking stripper poles is disappearing daily, is that you get a break from being expected to look like a 20 year old and dress like one. To feel like you have to be able to compete with an unlined size 2 that never had kids or hormone issues. To look and dress YOUR body for YOURSELF, not to fit some idea of “hot” or attractive that dorsnot fit where you are in your life.  I see why some posters here would want to reclaim a K or B as a symbol of having “made it” through adolescence into mature adulthood, to revel in being a grownup and the things that belong there since we have had to give up other things to get there. To enjoy some of the rapidly disappearing perks of age and maturity.


   I wasn't making any kind of age statement whatsoever, just noting that the Kelly name did not happen at the same time as the baby bump frenzy.....


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I'm going to say my piece about my *personal* opinion on K and B and age.
If I could have afforded a Kelly or Birkin when I was in my 20's I would definitely have brought one (I mean hey! aged 18 I was carrying my Mother's LV speedy and thinking I looked like the bees knees even though it actually didn't suit my punky style at the time!!!  )
*However...*I must confess that with the exception of the Mini Kelly or KP I actually dont think the Kelly suits very young women.
But each to his own and as long as they are not getting into debt they cant handle to buy the bag and it brings them joy who am I to say what they should or shouldn't do.


----------



## WhiteBus

It's not age; it's style.
To cite an observation by the editor in chief of Runway, some people 'have no style'.


----------



## pasdedeux1

WhiteBus said:


> It's not age; it's style.
> To cite an observation by the editor in chief of Runway, some people 'have no style'.


I occasionally count myself among those people, especially post-pandemic when the effort of getting dressed doesn't seem to correlate with the experience of going out


----------



## 880

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I'm going to say my piece about my *personal* opinion on K and B and age.
> If I could have afforded a Kelly or Birkin when I was in my 20's I would definitely have brought one (I mean hey! aged 18 I was carrying my Mother's LV speedy and thinking I looked like the bees knees even though it actually didn't suit my punky style at the time!!!  )
> *However...*I must confess that with the exception of the Mini Kelly or KP I actually dont think the Kelly suits very young women.
> But each to his own and as long as they are not getting into debt they cant handle to buy the bag and it brings them joy who am I to say what they should or shouldn't do.


I personally think when I was 18, and I saved for Hermes silk (I never imagined that I would ever have  a bag) I would have *rocked* a kelly  At or around that time, I did wear chanel bags that were technically hand me downs from my mom and Charles jourdan heels and cut off denim shorts and mink (from mom or GM).  (It was the time of Madonna’s first iteration; giorgio of Beverly Hills perfume; and, bad perms). a kelly would only have elevated the look, ha!  The Birkin wasn’t on my radar bc it was either so new or hadn’t happened yet

i like the juxtaposition of being young and carefree and wearing older clothes, heritage bags. Just as now, at age 53, I love doc martens and cargo pants. Would I have worn docs/cargos in HS or college. Absolutely not. like @maxroxxherhandbags, this is only my personal opinion of course!

i also like the distinction made by @duggi84 that a grandma bag is one that was popular when our grandmothers were young and not that you had to be older to wear it. And, ITA with @cap4life, and other posters, that a beautiful bag is ageless so long as it comports with your aesthetic. 

I also found @EllenTsai  ‘s comment above so inspirational that I went back and reread it:
quote
I think maturity comes with the knowledge that as we grow older with more life experiences we know who we are, what we want so we are not easily swayed by social expectations, be that 'hot' or 'proper'.
If you feel secure and comfortable in what you want, your lifestyle and who you are, there's no need to compete with young women for youth or have something to prove you’ve ‘made it’
I think knowing what you want and not just what society tell you to want is the perk of maturity and that is not disappearing at all.


----------



## pasdedeux1

880 said:


> I personally think when I was 18, and I saved for Hermes silk (I never imagined that I would open a bag) I would have *rocked* a kelly  At or around that time, I did wear chanel bags that were technically hand me downs from my mom. The Birkin wasn’t on my radar bc it was either so new or hadn’t happened yet.


I got my first bag when I was 17. On prom night, actually, I went to the Hermes store in full prom attire because it was next to the fancy hotel where prom was being held, and my grandmother had given me permission to buy my first bag. It was a kelly pochette, which had just come out at the time (I'm in my mid-30s), black with silver hardware, and I carried it with my prom dress that night 

Ironically I am not really a kelly girl. I have two, and I rarely carry them, too hard to get in and out of relative to a B.


----------



## 880

pasdedeux1 said:


> I got my first bag when I was 17. On prom night, actually, I went to the Hermes store in full prom attire because it was next to the fancy hotel where prom was being held, and my grandmother had given me permission to buy my first bag. It was a kelly pochette, which had just come out at the time (I'm in my mid-30s), black with silver hardware, and I carried it with my prom dress that night
> 
> Ironically I am not really a kelly girl. I have two, and I rarely carry them, too hard to get in and out of relative to a B.


I love, LOVE, LOVE this story! Thank you for sharing it! Do you have a prom pic?


----------



## hermes_lemming

Notorious Pink said:


> I'd say they started gaining popularity at least 15-20 years ago. Before then the Birkins were absolutely very exclusive and difficult to obtain, but the Kelly, not so much (the Constance was very easy to get).
> 
> For as long as I've been collecting H (23 years?), they have produced bag charms - the Olga and Breloque, and even earlier, the animal charms which were just a circle with an animal face design. And the Cadenas, too.
> 
> Also, to briefly touch on an earlier matter, Hermes has a long history of incorporating new metiers, often by purchasing an established company (John Lobb shoes, St. Louis crystal, etc).


Omg yes. I remember those days. Lol hardly anyone wanted a Kelly. So the stock was always plentiful.  Birkins were harder to obtain, but not impossible. 

Nowadays thanks to social media, Kardashians especially, it's almost just trash.  Instant $ symbol with zero bleeps about its long standing heritage. Heartbreaking really.


----------



## Liberté

BowieFan1971 said:


> To be fair though, people, especially women, were expected to look and act like adults in their 20’s back then and before. Women routinely were married and had kids by the age of 23-24 and wives and mothers. They had a level of responsibility and required maturity that is becoming less and less common in today’s young adults. And they dressed accordingly. Today’s 20-something (male and female) lives an extended adolescence unknown in any other time in history…only in the last 40-50 years was it such a goal for grown adults to chase being seen as “cool” or “hot.”


This is such a great post! Not to mention that back in the 50s and earlier, the clothes were supposed to help you achieve the right look regardless of your body shape usually with the help of under garments and clever tailoring, but now we have to mold our bodies to fit the "right silhouette" most of the time through various means invasive or not, and  so much more of fashionable clothing is body hugging or revealing.

To stay on topic, I think the biggest issue with the birkins or kellys today regardless of the age of the wearer is that they quickly become talking points to the extent that they are not appropriate for many situations.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## cap4life

BowieFan1971 said:


> There are things, bags included, that “fit” better on older women. That look more natural, more in line with the place an older woman is more likely to be in her life. It could be argued a B or K is one of them.



I understand your argument. People used to see acquiring luxury bags as a signal that a woman has arrived at a certain point in life. Almost like an age ceremony that you see in more traditional cultures. Younger people having these bags would be inappropriate in this context.

Now, the mark of a woman having “arrived” isn’t necessarily in acquiring material things but in her state of mind, how she carries herself. If someone can keep these and thrive despite the barrage of societal expectations, that seems more like an accomplishment to me. And this can only truly be achieved by life experience (and maybe therapy ). 

My personal opinion is that younger people wearing Bs and Ks has no bearing on how older woman should feel about themselves. I also don’t think Bs and Ks are more suited to older people. To me, they are tools (very beautiful tools) used to reflect a person’s style no matter their age. I recognize that others see them as status symbols, but I’d like to think that some of us still like Hermès items for their aesthetic value!


----------



## pasdedeux1

880 said:


> I love, LOVE, LOVE this story! Thank you for sharing it! Do you have a prom pic?


I'd have to dig up the printed photo but I'm sure I do. I'll ask my mom and see if she can put hands on it.


----------



## victoroliveira

Tyler_JP said:


> The Kardashians and the Real Housewives have definitely lowered the stock of Hermès in my mind.
> 
> Also, I think it’s in very poor taste for a woman under 30 (maybe even 35) to even have a Birkin or a Kelly.



So add to your poor taste list that also guys can carry b's and k's under 30! 
I'm 29, and I have two kelly's


----------



## Tyler_JP

victoroliveira said:


> So add to your poor taste list that also guys can carry b's and k's under 30!
> I'm 29, and I have two kelly's


Enjoy them!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I hate the twillys wrapped around the handles. It's like having plastic cover on furniture!


----------



## Egel

If we are talking about the Kardashians, I think it's tonedeaf to give your two-year old a Kelly Ado for her first day of school.


----------



## littleblackbag

coucou chanel said:


> And I like to carry it the way that is often criticized on this forum
> 
> Oh well, at least H got my back:
> 
> View attachment 5125630


I like to wear mine this way too. I keep saying it, if this isn't the front of the bag why isn't it displayed the other way round in the stores and on the website? You don't see any other bags shown back side first! But I do feel it can be worn either way...


----------



## WhiteBus

littleblackbag said:


> I like to wear mine this way too. I keep saying it, if this isn't the front of the bag why isn't it displayed the other way round in the stores and on the website? You don't see any other bags shown back side first! But I do feel it can be worn either way...



I agree, wear it as you wish.
But accept: 
that it was designed as a ventilated bag; 
with ventilation holes on its back; 
the ventilation holes were fashioned in a stylised 'H'.


----------



## biorin

littleblackbag said:


> I like to wear mine this way too. I keep saying it, if this isn't the front of the bag why isn't it displayed the other way round in the stores and on the website? You don't see any other bags shown back side first! But I do feel it can be worn either way...


I don't mind carrying mine either way, but I prefer having the snap opening on the outside (i.e., H facing inwards). Otherwise, I inevitably spend several seconds trying to rip open the wrong tab before I look down and realize what's happening.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I want to like the Evelyne because it seems practical, but IMO it’s only stylish if you’re actually using it for equestrian purposes. Otherwise it looks like what it is: a bag to made carry horse grooming tools that looks strange with regular clothes.


----------



## 880

V


biorin said:


> I don't mind carrying mine either way, but I prefer having the snap opening on the outside (i.e., H facing inwards). Otherwise, I inevitably spend several seconds trying to rip open the wrong tab before I look down and realize what's happening.



i do this too! glad I’m not the only one 

unpopular opinion: I prefer buying RTW over trinkets and charms and stuff. For premier designer, H RTW is *relatively* well priced. Only problem is the sleeves are always too long, and H will not always shorten (had to pass on reversible shearling bomber fall/winter 2021 )


----------



## ardenp

880 said:


> V
> 
> 
> i do this too! glad I’m not the only one
> 
> unpopular opinion: I prefer buying RTW over trinkets and charms and stuff. For premier designer, H RTW is *relatively* well priced. Only problem is the sleeves are always too long, and H will not shorten (had to pass on reversible shearling bomber fall/winter 2021 )


Agree with you! In addition to refraining from horse prints, my only other H rule at the moment is no bag charms. Seeing as I have gotten a bit obsessed with their coats/jackets, I'm still spending $$$$ so this is the only way I can feel slightly more virtuous


----------



## Tyler_JP

BowieFan1971 said:


> There are things, bags included, that “fit” better on older women. That look more natural, more in line with the place an older woman is more likely to be in her life. It could be argued a B or K is one of them.


Yes, this is how I feel about them. Hermes looks beautiful, elegant, and classic on Christine Lagarde, but ridiculous on Kendall and Kylie Jenner. Again, just my opinion. Obviously very unpopular here!


----------



## Naynaykilla

Recently I’ve discovered that a close friend of mine has been purchasing replica Hermès bags and I’m horrified. I feel that each brand takes the time to design each piece with love and care and to purchase a replica you aren’t giving the proper respect and love to that designer. I might be old school in my mindset but if I can’t afford something from the original designer then I just keep it on my wishlist til I can. I also am concerned that I could not tell that they were replicas, making me even more wary of purchasing from resellers.


----------



## duggi84

Naynaykilla said:


> Recently I’ve discovered that a close friend of mine has been purchasing replica Hermès bags and I’m horrified. I feel that each brand takes the time to design each piece with love and care and to purchase a replica you aren’t giving the proper respect and love to that designer. I might be old school in my mindset but if I can’t afford something from the original designer then I just keep it on my wishlist til I can. I also am concerned that I could not tell that they were replicas, making me even more wary of purchasing from resellers.



You know what’s funny about this?  I was talking to my nail artist today about this very thing and discovered that I’m far less offended by fakes than I am “design knock-offs” like Teddy Blake.  If you can pass-off a replica as an Hermès bag with [almost] nobody knowing, good for you.  Spending any kind of money on a half-a**ed similar design is just sad though.  #notevengoodenoughforafake


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## WhiteBus

duggi84 said:


> You know what’s funny about this?  I was talking to my nail artist today about this very thing and discovered that I’m far less offended by fakes than I am “design knock-offs” like Teddy Blake.  If you can pass-off a replica as an Hermès bag with [almost] nobody knowing, good for you.  Spending any kind of money on a half-a**ed similar design is just sad though.  #notevengoodenoughforafake



I think this raises a really important question a lot of us might address.
If we ignore the issue of intellectual property of the design, if something is an exact replica would it be any less attractive to us?  Leaving aside the absolute quality of the materials, skills can be learnt and perfected, would a Kelly be as desirable for it's design alone with its complicated fastening; would a manufacturer continue with the complexity of a flap that is never used in a popular design?
I think we will all have our own slant on it.
I would not feel comfortable with a replica K or B 

BUT

A few decades ago I was in the modern furniture gallery of the top Knightsbridge London department store.  For one third of the then current retail price there was for sale a chair designed by Le Corbusier that I had always wanted.  When asked if it was genuine, why was it that price . . . I was told that the authorised manufacturer had let the licence lapse.  An opportunity had been seized.  Of course I bought one. I can see it now.  I do not look at it less favourably because it was not made by the authorised Italian manufacturer; it is made exactly to the original design. There are no legal infringements and it was sourced from the most prestigious department store in England.


----------



## EllenTsai

duggi84 said:


> You know what’s funny about this?  I was talking to my nail artist today about this very thing and discovered that I’m far less offended by fakes than I am “design knock-offs” like Teddy Blake.  If you can pass-off a replica as an Hermès bag with [almost] nobody knowing, good for you.  Spending any kind of money on a half-a**ed similar design is just sad though.  #notevengoodenoughforafake


I think it’s that ‘wanna-be’ vibe that irks me about designer look-alikes


----------



## 880

Tyler_JP said:


> Yes, this is how I feel about them. Hermes looks beautiful, elegant, and classic on Christine Lagarde, but ridiculous on Kendall and Kylie Jenner. Again, just my opinion. Obviously very unpopular here!


@BowieFan1971, @Tyler_JP, I was discussing this with my mom who is 75 and looks much younger   she loves vintage and new RTW, and  she said that sometimes for someone older, an older bag (she was referring to a Kelly specifically, and vintage Kelly bags that I adore in particular) just makes her feel older, more matronly, and less modern. (Why she historically liked new chanel bags and I liked old Hermes). She said the kelly bags  that I favored (she called them grandma bags) were cute on younger women in part bc they referenced a young Audrey Hepburn with that school girl vibe. She also mentioned lol that you had to be young to carry their weight and not be aggravated by opening and closing them, so in her opinion, you couldn’t be older and carry them  (I’m sure thats also an unpopular opinion on H subforum) 

I lean towards classic styles and neutral colors that will look good even with decades of wear (Though I may style them differently now, than I might a decade before or a decade later). I’m not really knowledgeable about Instagram or celebrities, but think certain items can look vulgar at any age depending on context. I do find some kelly choices garish and overdone, irrespective of age of the wearer and the age of the bag. Whether vintage or new, these bags are expensive; if I could have started wearing them decades ago, cost per wear would be greatly reduced   JMO

@duggi84, @WhiteBus, re buying authentic, inspired, replica. . . the VCA history of battling such things may be of interest to those thinking about these issues re Hermes.

  VCA is another brand that I believe, was found not to have trademarked Alhambra. They somewhat rectified the situation, but it was overturned internationally, and Van Cleef admitted in settling a case that one of its applications for copyright registration was refused registration by the U.S. Copyright Office. The probable grounds of the refused registration were because it was a mere depiction –without any elements of originality– of a four leaf clover that appears in nature.

zthere were other ways in which VCA could assert distinctiveness (like trade dress infringement and unfair competition) so I imagine this will contjnue to be litigated. (I posted some of this  in another thread called Kiss Clovers; while I am no expert, I found a few interesting articles about the issue)

how i deal with it, is i buy authentic VCA for myself, but I don’t have a problem buying VCA inspired from Etsy for friends who think it’s cute and who know nothing about VCA


----------



## Naynaykilla

duggi84 said:


> You know what’s funny about this?  I was talking to my nail artist today about this very thing and discovered that I’m far less offended by fakes than I am “design knock-offs” like Teddy Blake.  If you can pass-off a replica as an Hermès bag with [almost] nobody knowing, good for you.  Spending any kind of money on a half-a**ed similar design is just sad though.  #notevengoodenoughforafake



It’s scary how good the replicas are now! I really could not tell even when side by side. And yes I agree a poor copy is even worse


----------



## ladysarah

Tyler_JP said:


> Yes, this is how I feel about them. Hermes looks beautiful, elegant, and classic on Christine Lagarde, but ridiculous on Kendall and Kylie Jenner. Again, just my opinion. *Obviously very unpopular here! *


… which is the whole point of this thread. The more unpopularity the better!


----------



## duggi84

WhiteBus said:


> I think this raises a really important question a lot of us might address.
> If we ignore the issue of intellectual property of the design, if something is an exact replica would it be any less attractive to us?  Leaving aside the absolute quality of the materials, skills can be learnt and perfected, would a Kelly be as desirable for it's design alone with its complicated fastening; would a manufacturer continue with the complexity of a flap that is never used in a popular design?
> I think we will all have our own slant on it.
> I would not feel comfortable with a replica K or B
> 
> BUT
> 
> A few decades ago I was in the modern furniture gallery of the top Knightsbridge London department store.  For one third of the then current retail price there was for sale a chair designed by Le Corbusier that I had always wanted.  When asked if it was genuine, why was it that price . . . I was told that the authorised manufacturer had let the licence lapse.  An opportunity had been seized.  Of course I bought one. I can see it now.  I do not look at it less favourably because it was not made by the authorised Italian manufacturer; it is made exactly to the original design. There are no legal infringements and it was sourced from the most prestigious department store in England.





EllenTsai said:


> I think it’s that ‘wanna-be’ vibe that irks me about designer look-alikes





880 said:


> @duggi84, @WhiteBus, re buying authentic, inspired, replica. . . the VCA history of battling such things may be of interest to those thinking about these issues re Hermes.
> 
> VCA is another brand that I believe, was found not to have trademarked Alhambra. They somewhat rectified the situation, but it was overturned internationally, and Van Cleef admitted in settling a case that one of its applications for copyright registration was refused registration by the U.S. Copyright Office. The probable grounds of the refused registration were because it was a mere depiction –without any elements of originality– of a four leaf clover that appears in nature.
> 
> zthere were other ways in which VCA could assert distinctiveness (like trade dress infringement and unfair competition) so I imagine this will contjnue to be litigated. (I posted some of this  in another thread called Kiss Clovers; while I am no expert, I found a few interesting articles about the issue)
> 
> how i deal with it, is i buy authentic VCA for myself, but I don’t have a problem buying VCA inspired from Etsy for friends who think it’s cute and who know nothing about VCA





Naynaykilla said:


> It’s scary how good the replicas are now! I really could not tell even when side by side. And yes I agree a poor copy is even worse




Everyone brings up a lot of interesting points and I see that my unpopular opinion might be more popular than I thought.  I like the thought exercise of "ignoring intellectual property" because it brings up a great point...I specifically think something like a Kelly with it's fussy closure would struggle to be as popular if it wasn't simultaneously strongly associated with luxury and exclusivity.  You don't see many modern bag designs with closures that are as difficult to use as Hermes bags, honestly.


----------



## 880

duggi84 said:


> .I specifically think something like a Kelly with it's fussy closure would struggle to be as popular if it wasn't simultaneously strongly associated with luxury and exclusivity. You don't see many modern bag designs with closures that are as difficult to use as Hermes bags, honestly.


+1


----------



## HoneyLocks

duggi84 said:


> You know what’s funny about this?  I was talking to my nail artist today about this very thing and discovered that I’m far less offended by fakes than I am “design knock-offs” like Teddy Blake.  If you can pass-off a replica as an Hermès bag with [almost] nobody knowing, good for you.  Spending any kind of money on a half-a**ed similar design is just sad though.  #notevengoodenoughforafake





EllenTsai said:


> I think it’s that ‘wanna-be’ vibe that irks me about designer look-alikes



Here is my unpopular opinion: I am very tolerant of "rip off" or "inspired" designer items. Outside of our special interest group many people might not know that these are rip off. Many people just want a decent looking bag to carry their stuff around, but do not know about designers, history of bags and designs. 
More than 20 years ago I bought a "nice bag in a classic shape" that I now recognize as inspired by the Birkin but with longer handles so it can be worn over the shoulder. At that time to me Hermès was an expensive store in the duty free area, Birkin was a French singer. 
So, nothing to judge, to look down at. 
Blatant fakes (like the Firkin with Hermès written in big letters on the front) still make me roll my inner eyes. 
I have to admit I even own two fake/inspired scarves. I was gifted them by people not knowing about the real things. They just knew I often wear colorful scarves so they saw these "inspired" ones, thought I might like them and got them for me. I even wear them (admittedly not for nice occasions but rather when going out for a walk), thinking about the kind innocent soul who gave them to me. But I would not post them anywhere or try to pass them as the real deal.
Trying to knowingly sell a fake as real: go to hell!


----------



## Liberté

WhiteBus said:


> I think this raises a really important question a lot of us might address.
> If we ignore the issue of intellectual property of the design, if something is an exact replica would it be any less attractive to us?  Leaving aside the absolute quality of the materials, skills can be learnt and perfected, would a Kelly be as desirable for it's design alone with its complicated fastening; would a manufacturer continue with the complexity of a flap that is never used in a popular design?
> I think we will all have our own slant on it.
> I would not feel comfortable with a replica K or B
> 
> BUT
> 
> A few decades ago I was in the modern furniture gallery of the top Knightsbridge London department store.  For one third of the then current retail price there was for sale a chair designed by Le Corbusier that I had always wanted.  When asked if it was genuine, why was it that price . . . I was told that the authorised manufacturer had let the licence lapse.  An opportunity had been seized.  Of course I bought one. I can see it now.  I do not look at it less favourably because it was not made by the authorised Italian manufacturer; it is made exactly to the original design. There are no legal infringements and it was sourced from the most prestigious department store in England.


I think there are social and cultural aspects to brands that make them attractive in their own right. I once read that the most special part of the rolex brand is not precision or craftsmanship, but the fact that a large numer of people have cared about rolex watches and the history of the brand for so many years. A replica or a very well made bag from an artisan can't replicate that, unless we as human beings start to focus on craftsmanship and  individual creators and bond over that, rather than brands. 
There are communities that skew towards craftsmanship on the internet, but I think it's harder to sustain over time than brand-centric groups, cause it does imply that the consumers that make up the former community have a high level of interest and education in certain fields and that is not realistic or even desirable for most people who just want to enjoy nice items and like the brand-related storytelling which is much more easily accessible.


----------



## biorin

HoneyLocks said:


> Here is my unpopular opinion: I am very tolerant of "rip off" or "inspired" designer items. Outside of our special interest group many people might not know that these are rip off. Many people just want a decent looking bag to carry their stuff around, but do not know about designers, history of bags and designs.
> More than 20 years ago I bought a "nice bag in a classic shape" that I now recognize as inspired by the Birkin but with longer handles so it can be worn over the shoulder. At that time to me Hermès was an expensive store in the duty free area, Birkin was a French singer.
> So, nothing to judge, to look down at.
> Blatant fakes (like the Firkin with Hermès written in big letters on the front) still make me roll my inner eyes.
> I have to admit I even own two fake/inspired scarves. I was gifted them by people not knowing about the real things. They just knew I often wear colorful scarves so they saw these "inspired" ones, thought I might like them and got them for me. I even wear them (admittedly not for nice occasions but rather when going out for a walk), thinking about the kind innocent soul who gave them to me. But I would not post them anywhere or try to pass them as the real deal.
> Trying to knowingly sell a fake as real: go to hell!


This is absolutely how I feel. It’s one thing to love a classic design like Chanel and want something similar at a lower price point. It’s another to try and fool people into thinking you are carrying a designer purse — that feels to me like you’re just trying to portray a false image. There are very few bags that you couldn’t find a similar design for less if you just loved the look.


----------



## tensgrl

duggi84 said:


> Everyone brings up a lot of interesting points and I see that my unpopular opinion might be more popular than I thought.  I like the thought exercise of "ignoring intellectual property" because it brings up a great point...I specifically think something like a Kelly with it's fussy closure would struggle to be as popular if it wasn't simultaneously strongly associated with luxury and exclusivity.  You don't see many modern bag designs with closures that are as difficult to use as Hermes bags, honestly.


100% agree...I have a one kelly 28 which I barely use due to the complicated closure and difficulty getting in the bag when carried (I don't use the strap).  Since it's in Gris Asphalte which I love, I've hesitated to sell it, so it just sits in my closet rarely used.  My birkins are used about 95% of the time as I don't carry them fastened and they function perfectly for me.  Although probably unpopular here, I doubt I would get another kelly.


----------



## pasdedeux1

tensgrl said:


> 100% agree...I have a one kelly 28 which I barely use due to the complicated closure and difficulty getting in the bag when carried (I don't use the strap).  Since it's in Gris Asphalte which I love, I've hesitated to sell it, so it just sits in my closet rarely used.  My birkins are used about 95% of the time as I don't carry them fastened and they function perfectly for me.  Although probably unpopular here, I doubt I would get another kelly.


I’m not a Kelly girl either. One of my first bags was a Kelly 32 and I think I’ve worn it one time.


----------



## Naynaykilla

pasdedeux1 said:


> I’m not a Kelly girl either. One of my first bags was a Kelly 32 and I think I’ve worn it one time.


Same, my first was a box kelly32, I’ve had for over 10yrs and I’ve worn maybe 3x. But I do want a Kmini cuz I feel for an evening bag I wouldn’t mind the closure so much.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Naynaykilla said:


> Same, my first was a box kelly32, I’ve had for over 10yrs and I’ve worn maybe 3x. But I do want a Kmini cuz I feel for an evening bag I wouldn’t mind the closure so much.


I did accept a K25 offer and I do use that bag more. I am not sure I would want to go smaller than that! The 32 is just too much bag for me.


----------



## Chrismin

duggi84 said:


> Everyone brings up a lot of interesting points and I see that my unpopular opinion might be more popular than I thought.  I like the thought exercise of "ignoring intellectual property" because it brings up a great point...I specifically think something like a Kelly with it's fussy closure would struggle to be as popular if it wasn't simultaneously strongly associated with luxury and exclusivity.  You don't see many modern bag designs with closures that are as difficult to use as Hermes bags, honestly.


this is so true
the kelly closure kills me.
i feel like all thumbs when i need to open / close


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Naynaykilla

pasdedeux1 said:


> I did accept a K25 offer and I do use that bag more. I am not sure I would want to go smaller than that! The 32 is just too much bag for me.


Yes, 100% agree. Although if I was still working in my corporate sales job, I can see the 32 being a great size for travel and meetings. But now I’m mostly a sahm occasionally consulting with clients so my bag needs veer more on the side of just needing to hold keys, and extra masks


----------



## 880

Unpopular opinion:

I know mini bags are very popular right now, but I’m failing to see the appeal of the mini lindy (I do think it’s cute on other people though) 

1. I’m short and need a short strap, even for crossbody, so this wouldn’t work
2. though tiny, it does jut away from the body
3. Bc it’s so small, it doesn’t crunch up like a fortune cookie  — I thought this was the appeal of the Lindy in the first place.
4. it is cute, but there are lots of cute bags that IMO are shaped in a kind of soft boxy way, like the Loewe puzzle

Im a late adapter, so probably a year from now, when everyone prefers bigger bags, I will fall in love with it, but, on second thought, no. Not for me.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I don’t get the appeal of the Lindy…not an attractive bag IMO.


----------



## frenchcitygirl

BowieFan1971 said:


> I don’t get the appeal of the Lindy…not an attractive bag IMO.



I'm with you! I just really really don't understand the Lindy. It seems to be popular so every now and again I look at it online or in the boutique but no... It doesn't resonate with me unfortunately


----------



## Clearblueskies

duggi84 said:


> Everyone brings up a lot of interesting points and I see that my unpopular opinion might be more popular than I thought.  I like the thought exercise of "ignoring intellectual property" because it brings up a great point...I specifically think something like a Kelly with it's fussy closure would struggle to be as popular if it wasn't simultaneously strongly associated with luxury and exclusivity.  You don't see many modern bag designs with closures that are as difficult to use as Hermes bags, honestly.


Agreed.  I sold my Kelly because I just couldn’t deal with the fiddly closure.  It was so lovely, but I couldn’t wear it.


----------



## 880

frenchcitygirl said:


> I'm with you! I just really really don't understand the Lindy. It seems to be populao get ir so every now and again I look at it online or in the boutique but no... It doesn't resonate with me unfortunately


I think in larger sizes where it can fold, it’s sculptural and very cool. It’s easy to get into bc of the two zippers, holds a lot and is soft. The handles are comfy and it looks nice on others. I have not gotten one bc it seemed better suited to a lifestyle of driving and setting it down in an adjacent car seat. . . JMO of course.


----------



## Sferics

The game. 
Never ever.


----------



## mellat

A bag as expensive as the Birkin should look better closed than open. I've never liked a Birkin closed but when it's open with the flap tucked in .  If I prefer wearing a bag when it's less secure then I'll pass.


----------



## SDC2003

I may get some flack for this but here it goes - I wish that Hermes would get smarter about and stop selling quota bags and other hard to acquire items to the wave of new Hermes clients who are just after a quota bag, pretending they are high spenders or consistent spenders, and gaming the system by buying massive amounts of quota bag bait in one or a few shopping session and then off loading those items onto Facebook Hermes groups and reseller sites. Just take a peak at FF and you’ll see the number of gold cdc bangles or watches or finesse rings or necklaces being resold. These clients do not care for the brand and as soon as they reach purse peace they likely have zero plans to buy anything more from H. I can’t blame these clients for doing this but it is frustrating for those of us who are long time clients who really appreciate the brand.

I also wish influencers would stop talking about their Hermes “journey” or how they got a bag or doing anything to further hype the bag. I feel like with the quota bags getting so much attention I feel reluctant to carry them out anywhere bc I worry about unwanted attention.


----------



## EllenTsai

SDC2003 said:


> I may get some flack for this but here it goes - I wish that Hermes would get smarter about and stop selling quota bags and other hard to acquire items to the wave of new Hermes clients who are just after a quota bag, pretending they are high spenders or consistent spenders, and gaming the system by buying massive amounts of quota bag bait in one or a few shopping session and then off loading those items onto Facebook Hermes groups and reseller sites. Just take a peak at FF and you’ll see the number of gold cdc bangles or watches or finesse rings or necklaces being resold. These clients do not care for the brand and as soon as they reach purse peace they likely have zero plans to buy anything more from H. I can’t blame these clients for doing this but it is frustrating for those of us who are long time clients who really appreciate the brand.
> 
> I also wish influencers would stop talking about their Hermes “journey” or how they got a bag or doing anything to further hype the bag. I feel like with the quota bags getting so much attention I feel reluctant to carry them out anywhere bc I worry about unwanted attention.


Which is why I’d never buy from resellers…
You’re basically giving them ammunition to compete against you in the boutiques for the already very limited number of bags


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

SDC2003 said:


> I may get some flack for this but here it goes - I wish that Hermes would get smarter about and stop selling quota bags and other hard to acquire items to the wave of new Hermes clients who are just after a quota bag, pretending they are high spenders or consistent spenders, and gaming the system by buying massive amounts of quota bag bait in one or a few shopping session and then off loading those items onto Facebook Hermes groups and reseller sites. Just take a peak at FF and you’ll see the number of gold cdc bangles or watches or finesse rings or necklaces being resold. These clients do not care for the brand and as soon as they reach purse peace they likely have zero plans to buy anything more from H. I can’t blame these clients for doing this but it is frustrating for those of us who are long time clients who really appreciate the brand.
> 
> I also wish influencers would stop talking about their Hermes “journey” or how they got a bag or doing anything to further hype the bag. I feel like with the quota bags getting so much attention I feel reluctant to carry them out anywhere bc I worry about unwanted attention.


Agree 100% with your post.
Also I dont know if I'm imagining this but in the past 18months or so (probably since the start of Covid) there seem to be more and more people desperate and obsessed with the whole Quota bag thing.
Coinciding with this I've seen a huge price hike on the pre-loved market (my go-to for H bags) where people are asking well over retail for bags I would consider to be in quite poor condition.
There seems to be an increased awareness of the Birkin in particular.
As an example of this someone I know who really isn't a Hermes fan or even that much of a designer clothing or handbag fan full stop was sending me a WhatsApp and suddenly messaged "is that a Birkin you're holding on your profile pic?" (it was indeed the Birkin I was offered from my wishlist) and before I'd responded her next comment was "I want a Birkin!".....
Its that sort of thing that I dont like.
I'm not into status symbols I buy what I love and never do the whole logo thing but I'm feeling that carrying a Birkin these days is just too much of a 'statement'.


----------



## Love Of My Life

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Agree 100% with your post.
> Also I dont know if I'm imagining this but in the past 18months or so (probably since the start of Covid) there seem to be more and more people desperate and obsessed with the whole Quota bag thing.
> Coinciding with this I've seen a huge price hike on the pre-loved market (my go-to for H bags) where people are asking well over retail for bags I would consider to be in quite poor condition.
> There seems to be an increased awareness of the Birkin in particular.
> As an example of this someone I know who really isn't a Hermes fan or even that much of a designer clothing or handbag fan full stop was sending me a WhatsApp and suddenly messaged "is that a Birkin you're holding on your profile pic?" (it was indeed the Birkin I was offered from my wishlist) and before I'd responded her next comment was "I want a Birkin!".....
> Its that sort of thing that I dont like.
> I'm not into status symbols I buy what I love and never do the whole logo thing but I'm feeling that carrying a Birkin these days is just too much of a 'statement'.



Your point is well taken. For many having a Birkin is a "fit" into the I've arrived club..
Not necessarily for all the right reasons either.
Influencers (primarily) are creating an obsession that is sending a message that many of us question


----------



## EllenTsai

Love Of My Life said:


> Your point is well taken. For many having a Birkin is a "fit" into the I've arrived club..
> Not necessarily for all the right reasons either.
> Influencers (primarily) are creating an obsession that is sending a message that many of us question


Ironically though…
The vibe to ‘fit’ into the ‘I have arrived club’ itself would probably just scream insecurity….


----------



## etoile de mer

I miss the chatter that more frequently happened here in the past about the craftsmanship, creativity, and artistry of all the various items that Hermès produces. That's what I initially found so interesting about the brand, and still love.


----------



## Love Of My Life

EllenTsai said:


> Ironically though…
> The vibe to ‘fit’ into the ‘I have arrived club’ itself would probably just scream insecurity….



The majority of people are not "leaders" they are "followers" especially when it comes to fashion
& they are highly influenced by others to have the "latest" in that world of fashion.
Wearing the latest trends, head to to toe designer logos & the list goes on, doesn't
work for many of us.
Style, taste, class is not bought.. it's inherent IMO


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## SDC2003

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Agree 100% with your post.
> Also I dont know if I'm imagining this but in the past 18months or so (probably since the start of Covid) there seem to be more and more people desperate and obsessed with the whole Quota bag thing.
> Coinciding with this I've seen a huge price hike on the pre-loved market (my go-to for H bags) where people are asking well over retail for bags I would consider to be in quite poor condition.
> There seems to be an increased awareness of the Birkin in particular.
> As an example of this someone I know who really isn't a Hermes fan or even that much of a designer clothing or handbag fan full stop was sending me a WhatsApp and suddenly messaged "is that a Birkin you're holding on your profile pic?" (it was indeed the Birkin I was offered from my wishlist) and before I'd responded her next comment was "I want a Birkin!".....
> Its that sort of thing that I dont like.
> I'm not into status symbols I buy what I love and never do the whole logo thing but I'm feeling that carrying a Birkin these days is just too much of a 'statement'.


The reseller market is outrageous. I recently saw someone in a group brag about her major scores in Paris including an Etain b30, a b25 in vdg, a mini Constance in sesame and mini Lindys etc. She immediately posted the b25 for sale at 20.5k and the b30 at 22.5k. The post got over 400 likes and what people don’t get is people like her are encouraging and contributing to the hype and scarcity and ridiculous markup of bags.

I am also troubled by the obsession with some of these new clients in trying to attain quota bags. I have heard some new clients will visit their boutique every single week buying just one little thing and bringing random treats like tea or lunch or  chocolates! It’s madness.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

880 said:


> Unpopular opinion:
> 
> I know mini bags are very popular right now, but I’m failing to see the appeal of the mini lindy (I do think it’s cute on other people though)
> 
> 1. I’m short and need a short strap, even for crossbody, so this wouldn’t work
> 2. though tiny, it does jut away from the body
> 3. Bc it’s so small, it doesn’t crunch up like a fortune cookie  — I thought this was the appeal of the Lindy in the first place.
> 4. it is cute, but there are lots of cute bags that IMO are shaped in a kind of soft boxy way, like the Loewe puzzle
> 
> Im a late adapter, so probably a year from now, when everyone prefers bigger bags, I will fall in love with it, but, on second thought, no. Not for me.



Please please please pass your  Lindy offers my way!!!! LOL

(I’ve been waiting for my perfect combo which I’m not holding my breath for).

I am not a fan of the Lindy bag in general, but the Mini Lindy is a different story for me. It’s the crossbody option perhaps.


----------



## 880

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Please please please pass your  Lindy offers my way!!!! LOL
> 
> (I’ve been waiting for my perfect combo which I’m not holding my breath for).
> 
> I am not a fan of the Lindy bag in general, but the Mini Lindy is a different story for me. It’s the crossbody option perhaps.



Ha! We’re the opposite lol what’s your perfect combo? A verso? A neutral? I’m short and the mini lindy strap is so friggin long. It’s too popular for me to like

I just spent time on the ode to lindy thread to try to understand the varying support and appeal of the lindy bags, and (unpopular, flamethrowing opinion coming up), I think the larger lindy (any of the  ones that can bend in the middle) bears a more than passing resemblance to the old picotin, MM, GM and TGM. Similar silhouette that juts out. My mom and I have been bouncing a TGM picotin back and forth for years. Neither of us wears it, but we cannot bear to part with it. My moms issue with the picotin is that the handles are aligned the wrong way so the bag juts out. Same could be said for the lindy. (Of course H designers would argue that the alindy shoulder strap is aligned correctly and the handles are meant to lie in the direction of the arms, but the normal bag wearing population doesn’t always think that a bag should be oriented two different ways. Just as with he Lindy‘s practical (the horror) zippered top and outside pocket.

Another unpopular opinion, (for me only BTW, as I like it on other people), I’m not personally fond of tying a scarf strap on a picotin. IMO (only for me personally as I do think it can be attractive on others) the fabric tie makes it look like a makeshift  toy. I feel that if a person wants a shoulder bag then don’t buy a pm or 18. the MM, GM or TGM, depending on ones build, can go on the shoulder.

anothe unpopular opinion, is i like, or want to like, unpopular sizes or styles of bags. (The end result is i try too damn hard and end up with a lot of almost, but not quite choices, that I’ll give to my cousins). So, now, reading the dislike for the larger lindy, I’m determined to like it. It’s a curse  And, even though I have and use several, I’m not crazy about the evelyn. Though I did succumb to the TPM craze, im almost embarrassed that I like something that is practical and has wide appeal. Maybe I’ll look into the Della cavalleria or something.

And, possibly the pitchforks will be coming for me, but I’m sure some of the old time resellers are VIP customers and H does want a certain type of influencer to peddle their product, even if they heartily protest to the contrary. Bc the influencers also reach the customer who cannot afford a bag or fine jewlery, but who may buy cosmetics or perfume, or a few mugs, or save up for silks and fashion jewelry. the resellers also sell all the stuff that some quota bag focused customers end up buying to up their spend ratio. I think Richmont bought part of Watchfinders, a reseller site; NM bought part of fashionphile. . . And so on.

Finally, anothe runpopular opinion. as I get older (and I still work out) I prefer fabric twill lining to chèvre. It’s lighter. I don’t know how all of TPF manages to hoist a fully loaded leather lined, structured pre branded bag. doesn’t anyone else find their iPad, iPhone or SLG really heavy? I find my empty wallet too heavy lol


----------



## Chrismin

Speak the truth @880!



880 said:


> Ha! We’re the opposite lol what’s your perfect combo? A verso? A neutral? I’m short and the mini lindy strap is so friggin long. It’s too popular for me to like
> 
> I just spent time on the ode to lindy thread to try to understand the varying support and appeal of the lindy bags, and (unpopular, flamethrowing opinion coming up), I think the larger lindy (any of the  ones that can bend in the middle) bears a more than passing resemblance to the old picotin, MM, GM and TGM. Similar silhouette that juts out. My mom and I have been bouncing a TGM picotin back and forth for years. Neither of us wears it, but we cannot bear to part with it. My moms issue with the picotin is that the handles are aligned the wrong way so the bag juts out. Same could be said for the lindy. (Of course H designers would argue that the alindy shoulder strap is aligned correctly and the handles are meant to lie in the direction of the arms, but the normal bag wearing population doesn’t always think that a bag should be oriented two different ways. Just as with he Lindy‘s practical (the horror) zippered top and outside pocket.
> 
> Another unpopular opinion, (for me only BTW, as I like it on other people), I’m not personally fond of tying a scarf strap on a picotin. IMO (only for me personally as I do think it can be attractive on others) the fabric tie makes it look like a makeshift  toy. I feel that if a person wants a shoulder bag then don’t buy a pm or 18. the MM, GM or TGM, depending on ones build, can go on the shoulder.
> 
> anothe unpopular opinion, is i like, or want to like, unpopular sizes or styles of bags. (The end result is i try too damn hard and end up with a lot of almost, but not quite choices, that I’ll give to my cousins). So, now, reading the dislike for the larger lindy, I’m determined to like it. It’s a curse  And, even though I have and use several, I’m not crazy about the evelyn. Though I did succumb to the TPM craze, im almost embarrassed that I like something that is practical and has wide appeal. Maybe I’ll look into the Della cavalleria or something.
> 
> And, possibly the pitchforks will be coming for me, but I’m sure some of the old time resellers are VIP customers and H does want a certain type of influencer to peddle their product, even if they heartily protest to the contrary. Bc the influencers also reach the customer who cannot afford a bag or fine jewlery, but who may buy cosmetics or perfume, or a few mugs, or save up for silks and fashion jewelry. the resellers also sell all the stuff that some quota bag focused customers end up buying to up their spend ratio. I think Richmont bought part of Watchfinders, a reseller site; NM bought part of fashionphile. . . And so on.
> 
> Finally, anothe runpopular opinion. as I get older (and I still work out) I prefer fabric twill lining to chèvre. It’s lighter. I don’t know how all of TPF manages to hoist a fully loaded leather lined, structured pre branded bag. doesn’t anyone else find their i
> admor iPhone or SLG really heavy?


----------



## 880

thanks @Chrismin lol!
Forgot to add, a few more unpopular opinions:

Hermes store decor. I dislike the orange box.  I do not like coffee tables that look like orange boxes that feel like coated fake stage props. H will be renovating and relocating (it’s about time) bc the flagship was once a Limited and still has this aura of petite department store.

A nice rest room is essential to a luxury shopping experience. I’m convinced most customers have never seen a restroom at my home store, so one is not essential to their shopping experience. The rest room looks like it belongs in an underfunded public school. (H could look at Turnbull and assers restrooms for an example of a fabulous yet tasteful boutique restroom)

Another unpopular opinion: , they want to be serious about RTW, so they need to be able to shorten sleeves on all of their garments and do the bare minimum. Also I wish they would  stop plastering scarf prints on kimonos for a high surcharge. I feel that the very popular twillane is a bit of a lazy cheat. in additon to stating that they  could not shorten a leather sleeve on a single garment that costs 9100 USD, (they are a leather house)  they also stated that they might have to send to Paris for the work and the authorization. Not good for a RTW customer. 

Note: I edited this post bc I felt it was unfairly negative, esp. since I do enjoy shopping with my SA. Most luxury boutique  dressing rooms are not as nice as Chanel dressing rooms, and some of the other comparisons weren’t unpopular opinions — in fact they are probably quite popular to anyone who has shopped at my home store lol


----------



## pasdedeux1

880 said:


> Unpopular opinion:
> 
> I know mini bags are very popular right now, but I’m failing to see the appeal of the mini lindy (I do think it’s cute on other people though)
> 
> 1. I’m short and need a short strap, even for crossbody, so this wouldn’t work
> 2. though tiny, it does jut away from the body
> 3. Bc it’s so small, it doesn’t crunch up like a fortune cookie  — I thought this was the appeal of the Lindy in the first place.
> 4. it is cute, but there are lots of cute bags that IMO are shaped in a kind of soft boxy way, like the Loewe puzzle
> 
> Im a late adapter, so probably a year from now, when everyone prefers bigger bags, I will fall in love with it, but, on second thought, no. Not for me.


So - I'm 5'1", and the strap on the mini lindy is the same length as the evelyne TPM which really suits me. The appeal for me is that it holds a bunch more than other mini bags without being so giant since I'm a tiny person.

I do like the mini puzzle as well and I travel with one - it's sort of the same layout. But it does collapse a bit more than you'd think it would especially if there is not something in it that will stiffen the bag horizontally, like a phone. However, nobody does colors like Hermes, so for me it's the colors first that make the mini Lindy compared to other bags its size.


----------



## Egel

SDC2003 said:


> The reseller market is outrageous. I recently saw someone in a group brag about her major scores in Paris including an Etain b30, a b25 in vdg, a mini Constance in sesame and mini Lindys etc. She immediately posted the b25 for sale at 20.5k and the b30 at 22.5k. The post got over 400 likes and what people don’t get is people like her are encouraging and contributing to the hype and scarcity and ridiculous markup of bags.
> 
> I am also troubled by the obsession with some of these new clients in trying to attain quota bags. I have heard some new clients will visit their boutique every single week buying just one little thing and bringing random treats like tea or lunch or  chocolates! It’s madness.


There was a woman on YouTube casually dropping that she sometimes went into the store with treats and I think that there are enough people who will take that as solid advice.


----------



## 880

pasdedeux1 said:


> So - I'm 5'1", and the strap on the mini lindy is the same length as the evelyne TPM which really suits me. The appeal for me is that it holds a bunch more than other mini bags without being so giant since I'm a tiny person.
> 
> I do like the mini puzzle as well and I travel with one - it's sort of the same layout. But it does collapse a bit more than you'd think it would especially if there is not something in it that will stiffen the bag horizontally, like a phone. However, nobody does colors like Hermes, so for me it's the colors first that make the mini Lindy compared to other bags its size.


This is so helpful, thank you! I always say, spend enough time on TPF, and you will be a convert to whatever you originally disliked!


----------



## EllenTsai

Egel said:


> There was a woman on YouTube casually dropping that she sometimes went into the store with treats and I think that there are enough people who will take that as solid advice.


When I used to live in Singapore people used to do that and SA ended up with loads of snacks, sweets… etc…
And my daughter ended up benefiting as my SA then shared with her…
My daughter used to think. Hermes is a sweets shop ‍♀️


----------



## biorin

EllenTsai said:


> When I used to live in Singapore people used to do that and SA ended up with loads of snacks, sweets… etc…
> And my daughter ended up benefiting as my SA then shared with her…
> My daughter used to think. Hermes is a sweets shop ‍♀


I've brought in treats a few times, but mostly because I happen to stop at a bakery around the corner right before and I love feeding people... bringing it to try and get something for it seems weird. I've also done it more as a "thank you" than as a "hey I want this, want some chouquettes?"


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

My unpopular opinion is that I actually find most mini versions of bags just look a bit they were made for children.
The classic sized Lindy,Evelyne (29 +) Picotin MM , Bolide 31 + and Kelly 28+ to name but a few to my eyes just look 'right' 
the proportions on a bag with with lots of features like the Lindy when shrunken just look busy and a bit silly-like bandwagon jumping.
and as for the Mini Kelly....I saw one worn by a little girl about 8 years old who was a member of a very wealthy middle eastern family
She wore it cross body and it looked cute but on an adult? No!
Sorry I know This opinion is deeply unpopular but so be it....At least you know you'll never have me competing for a mini-something or other


----------



## biorin

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My unpopular opinion is that I actually find most mini versions of bags just look a bit they were made for children.
> The classic sized Lindy,Evelyne (29 +) Picotin MM , Bolide 31 + and Kelly 28+ to name but a few to my eyes just look 'right'
> the proportions on a bag with with lots of features like the Lindy when shrunken just look busy and a bit silly-like bandwagon jumping.
> and as for the Mini Kelly....I saw one worn by a little girl about 8 years old who was a member of a very wealthy middle eastern family
> She wore it cross body and it looked cute but on an adult? No!
> Sorry I know This opinion is deeply unpopular but so be it....At least you know you'll never have me competing for a mini-something or other


As someone who's basically child-sized, I'm okay with this!


----------



## pasdedeux1

Here, here! Bags finally don’t look like I’m playing dress up!


biorin said:


> As someone who's basically child-sized, I'm okay with this!


----------



## Cool Gal

SDC2003 said:


> The reseller market is outrageous. I recently saw someone in a group brag about her major scores in Paris including an Etain b30, a b25 in vdg, a mini Constance in sesame and mini Lindys etc. She immediately posted the b25 for sale at 20.5k and the b30 at 22.5k. The post got over 400 likes and what people don’t get is people like her are encouraging and contributing to the hype and scarcity and ridiculous markup of bags.
> 
> I am also troubled by the obsession with some of these new clients in trying to attain quota bags. I have heard some new clients will visit their boutique every single week buying just one little thing and bringing random treats like tea or lunch or  chocolates! It’s madness.


I think I know who you're referring to...and I think she also got 2 Mini Lindy! Not one, but two!!


----------



## SDC2003

Cool Gal said:


> I think I know who you're referring to...and I think she also got 2 Mini Lindy! Not one, but two!!


I stand corrected ! And I think she was able to get another b25 as well. Did you also see the girl who showed off her Christmas in July stack and immediately posted her blue orage picotin for sale? She is also a chronic reseller who has sold several quota bags as well as jewelry. I think she also has profiles in several boutiques.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## 880

biorin said:


> I've brought in treats a few times, but mostly because I happen to stop at a bakery around the corner right before and I love feeding people... bringing it to try and get something for it seems weird. I've also done it more as a "thank you" than as a "hey I want this, want some chouquettes?"


+1. Ive written before that bring homemade treats to people I like, at appropriate times, to express my thanks and appreciation. I don’t do it for people I don’t know well, and I certainly would never do it to get something. When I was growing up, the person who raised me, also did this for everyone: the postman, the butcher, the school, the neighbors etc. So, I’ve done this all of my adult life; it seems natural to me. I think its okay so long as its clear that its simply a thank you without any expectations attached. Off to google Chouquettes!

im now thinking, if I am successful on my invisalyne diet, will I become petite enough that the mini lindy becomes appealing, ha


----------



## pasdedeux1

SDC2003 said:


> I stand corrected ! And I think she was able to get another b25 as well. Did you also see the girl who showed off her Christmas in July stack and immediately posted her blue orage picotin for sale? She is also a chronic reseller who has sold several quota bags as well as jewelry. I think she also has profiles in several boutiques.


Is there a group resellers are using or are they just using Instagram?


----------



## SDC2003

pasdedeux1 said:


> Is there a group resellers are using or are they just using Instagram?


It’s an Hermes community on fb with 27k members. There are several groups like this on fb and they are like tpf but people sell there too. People share what they buy and ask about Sa relationships.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Why, when they have people from around the world literally waiting in line for a chance at an appointment to buy one of those bags at FSG, would they sell that many bags to one person in one trip? They can’t not know she was going to resell at least one, if not more. How is that helping their image? It’s not like they couldn’t have sold them if she didn’t buy them. SMH


----------



## SDC2003

BowieFan1971 said:


> Why, when they have people from around the world literally waiting in line for a chance at an appointment to buy one of those bags at FSG, would they sell that many bags to one person in one trip? They can’t not know she was going to resell at least one, if not more. How is that helping their image? It’s not like they couldn’t have sold them if she didn’t buy them. SMH


I think the individual went in with her sister. Perhaps it was a family vacation. This is what she posted below.


----------



## pasdedeux1

SDC2003 said:


> It’s an Hermes community on fb with 27k members. There are several groups like this on fb and they are like tpf but people sell there too. People share what they buy and ask about Sa relationships.


Wow. I had no idea.


----------



## classicgirll

SDC2003 said:


> I think the individual went in with her sister. Perhaps it was a family vacation. This is what she posted below.
> 
> View attachment 5138525
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138526


Yes! I remember seeing this and her selling posts and commented to my girlfriends - that's a slap in the face if I've ever seen one. The B25 in Paris is ~8kish. Similar for B30. To attempt to make almost 2.5-3X profit is sheer insanity and pure greed. This sounds bitter, I know, but I really hope no one buys it.....
Side note - I thought it was basically impossible to get a B25 (or K25) in Paris, MUCH LESS TWO!


----------



## LVovely

classicgirll said:


> Yes! I remember seeing this and her selling posts and commented to my girlfriends - that's a slap in the face if I've ever seen one. The B25 in Paris is ~8kish. Similar for B30. To attempt to make almost 2.5-3X profit is sheer insanity and pure greed. This sounds bitter, I know, but I really hope no one buys it.....
> Side note - I thought it was basically impossible to get a B25 (or K25) in Paris, MUCH LESS TWO!


I think they are size 30 but still


----------



## SDC2003

classicgirll said:


> Yes! I remember seeing this and her selling posts and commented to my girlfriends - that's a slap in the face if I've ever seen one. The B25 in Paris is ~8kish. Similar for B30. To attempt to make almost 2.5-3X profit is sheer insanity and pure greed. This sounds bitter, I know, but I really hope no one buys it.....
> Side note - I thought it was basically impossible to get a B25 (or K25) in Paris, MUCH LESS TWO!


It is greed IMO to buy things you don’t want and plan to sell. That’s what bothers me most. Bags are so scarce now and she and her sibling allegedly got three? Here’s the photo of the sold vdg.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I hope whoever bought it liked paying for her other bags…


----------



## EllenTsai

BowieFan1971 said:


> I hope whoever bought it liked paying for her other bags…


And potentially her Profile, purchase history and VIP status at her home store if she is one.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

SDC2003 said:


> I think the individual went in with her sister. Perhaps it was a family vacation. This is what she posted below.
> 
> View attachment 5138525
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138526


This is SO annoying I cant even go there.......


----------



## bagnut1

Yuck.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

As an aside..as regards re-sellers Hermes really should do due diligence.
Where I work we have referrals from Vip Concierge services-one of these clients was referred to me.
I called her we spoke on the phone and the moment she mentioned she was looking for designer items (chanel,Gucci,Lv etc) to buy on behalf of friends of hers who lived overseas and couldn't get to london I smelt a rat and asked her outright "are you a reseller?" her reaction was so evasive and also kind of desperate that I had to tell her 'sorry our company policy is that we cant sell to anyone who we suspect is reselling' ..This is true by the way..where I work we are not allowed to sell to resellers and could be fired for doing so.
The 'client' then asked if I could kindly put her in touch with any of my colleagues who would be happy to deal with her even if working freelance.
My point is- as someone who works in luxury retail I can 'smell' a reseller a mile off .
They all want certain brands-never RTW usually SLG and bags or accessories usually the harder to get items.
If I worked for Hermes if I had a  customer coming in buying twilys, SLG, Orans, Bounce, and perhaps an item of jewellery all in one hit then asking for a Mini Picotin,or Evie the alarm bells would ring...thats without even going down the quota bag route.
I find resellers usually buy the smaller ticket items  (ie 6 twilly, a calvi, a wallet, oran sandals, a batsia,Rodeo a CDC) then ask for a mini evie or a Picotin things they can sell easily maybe losing money on some items or braking even then marking up the bigger ticket items to cover the cost.
It isn't rocket science but I think the assumption of most resellers is that sales associates want their commission on sales so they play this game that they are a big spender and get the SA 'hooked'
Happily where I work we dont work that way and I have no no qualms in turning away someone who was potentially going to spend 20k every couple of weeks and reselling.


----------



## cardcase

ItsPurseonal said:


> I want to like the Evelyne because it seems practical, but IMO it’s only stylish if you’re actually using it for equestrian purposes. Otherwise it looks like what it is: a bag to made carry horse grooming tools that looks strange with regular clothes.



In line with this, my unpopular opinion is that the Birkin was designed as a carry-on travel bag and it‘s ridiculous for the Kardashians to be parading around with these as status symbols. I get they’re super expensive and “rare.”

Also, the horse charms are ugly. They look like they were made by a child with no leather making skills at a garage workshop.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## hermes_lemming

SDC2003 said:


> The reseller market is outrageous. I recently saw someone in a group brag about her major scores in Paris including an Etain b30, a b25 in vdg, a mini Constance in sesame and mini Lindys etc. She immediately posted the b25 for sale at 20.5k and the b30 at 22.5k. The post got over 400 likes and what people don’t get is people like her are encouraging and contributing to the hype and scarcity and ridiculous markup of bags.
> 
> I am also troubled by the obsession with some of these new clients in trying to attain quota bags. I have heard some new clients will visit their boutique every single week buying just one little thing and bringing random treats like tea or lunch or  chocolates! It’s madness.


USD?! What on earth?


----------



## EllenTsai

Does anyone see this and a little voice inside their head just shouted GOAL!!!!!


----------



## pasdedeux1

hermes_lemming said:


> USD?! What on earth?


I just got offered $21,000 as a buyout from a well known resale site for a b30.

which means they’re going to sell it for $30k. It’s a rarer bag but that’s nuts.


----------



## CaviarChanel

.. will keep a lookout for this $30k bag‍



pasdedeux1 said:


> I just got offered $21,000 as a buyout from a well known resale site for a b30.
> 
> which means they’re going to sell it for $30k. It’s a rarer bag but that’s nuts.


----------



## pasdedeux1

CaviarChanel said:


> .. will keep a lookout for this $30k bag‍


Well, I can’t post it without identifying myself, and I think I want to keep the bag, but I can promise you I just about fell off my chair.


----------



## bagnut1

EllenTsai said:


> Does anyone see this and a little voice inside their head just shouted GOAL!!!!!
> View attachment 5139631


LOL, I saw the white one first and thought “Fore!”


----------



## Tonimichelle

bagnut1 said:


> LOL, I saw the white one first and thought “Fore!”


The Open is taking place this weekend about 10 miles from me, a golf ball was my first thought. I must show DH, he’ll probably love these


----------



## EllenTsai

bagnut1 said:


> LOL, I saw the white one first and thought “Fore!”


We had the European cup here in London last week


----------



## 880

SDC2003 said:


> I wish that Hermes would get smarter about and stop selling quota bags and other hard to acquire items to the wave of new Hermes clients who are just after a quota bag, pretending they are high spenders or consistent spenders, and gaming the system by buying massive amounts of quota bag bait in one or a few shopping session and then off loading those items onto Facebook Hermes groups and reseller sites. Just take a peak at FF and you’ll see the number of gold cdc bangles or watches or finesse rings or necklaces being resold. These clients do not care for the brand and as soon as they reach purse peace they likely have zero plans to buy anything more from H



My unpopular opinion is that I think part of the Hermès sales model must want/encourage this customer behavior above and reseller premiums. Of course, the official corporate Hermes line has to be that Hermes corporate abhors resellers and influencers and rewards loyal customers of long standing. (That way both long standing customers and spending newbies can feel smug lol).  Although some long standing customers might post on TPF that they no longer get favorable treatment (of course many others are the opposite), as they age, they may or may not buy things in desirable categories.The long-standing customers already have massive collections lol. All these luxury brands want younger customers who are influenced by what they see on line.

With social media, H corporate must know the identity of influencers and resellers;  H Paris and other boutiques are clearly happy to sell to VIP customers who flip. The reseller prices make retail prices look like relative bargains and drive traffic to stores. The influencers also draw a lot of attention and essentially advertise the brand. I agree with you, that those types of customer see reseller prices and decide they have nothing to lose by going the boutique route, they spend enough in other categories, and then they get the bag. Hermès wants and needs to sell the fine jewelry, RTW, homewear, furnishings in order to diversify, and H artificially restricts the number of bags in production. I am sure that if a new customer were to walk in and buy furnishings and a saddle, the bag they want would somehow be made available. That’s just the way that luxury  business works today.  Plus,  all of that buzz fuels desire in aspirational customers who buy the cosmetics and lower priced items.

I don’t feel badly if a customer who buys a saddle , or who furnishes their homes in H, gets the bag faster. I do feel badly for the customer who wants the last limited edition patek Nautilus with a green face who didnt think to buy a prior watch In anticipation of getting the call. Watch companies don’t allow you to buy good will with scarves and coats  At least Hermes allows someone determined to get a bag multiple chances. If Hermes prioritized its loyal long standing customers above the newbies, it would die out.

Finally, (ducking my head), who is to say that some fabulously wealthy star with an eight year old who wants a pink mini K is less deserving in the H corporate mind than me lol. That stars daughter could be photographed multiple times generating thousands of social media likes and fueling the fantasies of hordes of potential shoppers. . . More power to them


----------



## Love Of My Life

A broader size range in clothing items especially the leathers. I was in  Madison Ave
on Thursday & though I was able to get several items, there was one missing piece
that wasn't available in my size... SA said she wasn't sure if it was sold or just limited
size range.. Not all H clients are small & petite & H clothing doesn't usually run true to size
I have found


----------



## pasdedeux1

880 said:


> I am sure that if a new customer were to walk in and buy furnishings and a saddle, the bag they want would somehow be made available. That’s just the way that luxury  business works today.  Plus,  all of that buzz fuels desire in aspirational customers who buy the cosmetics and lower priced items.


I was openly told by a well known resale shop principal (who is buying a lot of the bags from these people for resale) that if I wanted a Himalaya, buy furniture.

I didn't want a Himalaya, nor furniture. But there is a way to get what you want. Personally, it would be cheaper to get it from a reseller than it would be to buy a bunch of unnecessary things to get it. Several of my bags have come from resale, and I've also profited on several bags (such as the relatively infamous Lagoon B in my profile picture, circa 2008) that I bought from the boutique and became popular later. 

In the end, they're just things. I actually find the newer 2-per-year thing to be less stressful than the old method. Of course there will always be people who can get what they want, when they want - I am not a ruler of Dubai, though, so I carefully consider what I want, wait for it, and move on. Eventually, there will be nothing else that I want (though I always manage to find a pile more silks every year that I need...) and there will need to be someone new to take my place.

Even those Kardashians are buying bags resale.


----------



## 880

pasdedeux1 said:


> I was openly told by a well known resale shop principal (who is buying a lot of the bags from these people for resale) that if I wanted a Himalaya, buy furniture.
> 
> I didn't want a Himalaya, nor furniture. But there is a way to get what you want. Personally, it would be cheaper to get it from a reseller than it would be to buy a bunch of unnecessary things to get it. Several of my bags have come from resale, and I've also profited on several bags (such as the relatively infamous Lagoon B in my profile picture, circa 2008) that I bought from the boutique and became popular later.
> 
> In the end, they're just things. I actually find the newer 2-per-year thing to be less stressful than the old method. Of course there will always be people who can get what they want, when they want - I am not a ruler of Dubai, though, so I carefully consider what I want, wait for it, and move on. Eventually, there will be nothing else that I want (though I always manage to find a pile more silks every year that I need...) and there will need to be someone new to take my place.
> 
> Even those Kardashians are buying bags resale.


ITA 100%  when I was looking at furniture and a special command piece for the home, it was also discreetly implied  I could do special command or so for a bag. But, I’m not buying anything I don’t adore on it’s own merits

+1 with @Love Of My Life re scarcity of RTW sizes

i am not a fan of Pierre Hardy designs for Hermes, not the jewelry (I think someone told me he designed some pieces) and not the shoes


----------



## biorin

Love Of My Life said:


> A broader size range in clothing items especially the leathers. I was in  Madison Ave
> on Thursday & though I was able to get several items, there was one missing piece
> that wasn't available in my size... SA said she wasn't sure if it was sold or just limited
> size range.. Not all H clients are small & petite & H clothing doesn't usually run true to size
> I have found


Agreed, although as someone small and petite, I have been convinced that all H clients must be 5'11... so maybe they could improve both ends of the spectrum.


----------



## periogirl28

biorin said:


> Agreed, although as someone small and petite, I have been convinced that all H clients must be 5'11... so maybe they could improve both ends of the spectrum.


This.


----------



## inverved

I find it slightly amusing that any designer scarf that is long and thin to wrap around bag handles sometimes gets labelled as a twilly, even if it's a Dior Mitzah, Louis Vuitton Bandeau or even the Chanel ones that have popped onto the scene in recent years.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## LavenderIce

no_1_diva said:


> I find it slightly amusing that any designer scarf that is long and thin to wrap around bag handles sometimes gets labelled as a twilly, even if it's a Dior Mitzah, Louis Vuitton Bandeau or even the Chanel ones that have popped onto the scene in recent years.



Same. No one ever calls them by their proper name.


----------



## Tyler_JP

I think the Bolide 27 may be my favorite Hermès handbag.


----------



## hermesgeek

The shoulder birkin looks like someone forcibly pulled the handles so strong it stretched the handles longer then cut the top part of a regular birkin leaving the rest of the bag stuck somewhere.


----------



## Etriers

LavenderIce said:


> Same. No one ever calls them by their proper name.



Lol! Which I believe is “little bag handle scarf wrappy thingy.”


----------



## duggi84

hermesgeek said:


> The shoulder birkin looks like someone forcibly pulled the handles so strong it stretched the handles longer then cut the top part of a regular birkin leaving the rest of the bag stuck somewhere.



Same thing could be said for the Birkin as it relates to the HAC though...

My new unpopular opinion: H's tableware division is a joke.  I've seen so many people online struggling to put together a basic table setting, it's sad.  If you can't walk out of the store with a full place-setting for 8 (or at least have it ordered and on-the-way), it's actually pretty pointless of them to even sell the stuff.  I get that H is a "journey" for some, but this is one category that I look at H and am just like, "ok that's just REALLY lame."  I was orignally interested in the tableware, but after seeing other experiences here and elsewhere online, I won't even bother to ask our SA about it because I don't want to spend 10 years getting just a simple set of cutlery.


----------



## Christofle

duggi84 said:


> Same thing could be said for the Birkin as it relates to the HAC though...
> 
> My new unpopular opinion: H's tableware division is a joke.  I've seen so many people online struggling to put together a basic table setting, it's sad.  If you can't walk out of the store with a full place-setting for 8 (or at least have it ordered and on-the-way), it's actually pretty pointless of them to even sell the stuff.  I get that H is a "journey" for some, but this is one category that I look at H and am just like, "ok that's just REALLY lame."  I was orignally interested in the tableware, but after seeing other experiences here and elsewhere online, I won't even bother to ask our SA about it because I don't want to spend 10 years getting just a simple set of cutlery.


To be fair, there are kitchen stores that sell their tableware who seem to be able to track down the items better than H stores.


----------



## Tonimichelle

hermesgeek said:


> The shoulder birkin looks like someone forcibly pulled the handles so strong it stretched the handles longer then cut the top part of a regular birkin leaving the rest of the bag stuck somewhere.


Aww I want to love the shoulder Birkin so badly! It looks totally weird on me though and DH says it looks like a bag to carry a Dachshund  . I still love the idea of a B that would fit on my should though, maybe slightly longer handles on the original?


----------



## 880

duggi84 said:


> Same thing could be said for the Birkin as it relates to the HAC though...
> 
> My new unpopular opinion: H's tableware division is a joke.  I've seen so many people online struggling to put together a basic table setting, it's sad.  If you can't walk out of the store with a full place-setting for 8 (or at least have it ordered and on-the-way), it's actually pretty pointless of them to even sell the stuff.  I get that H is a "journey" for some, but this is one category that I look at H and am just like, "ok that's just REALLY lame."  I was orignally interested in the tableware, but after seeing other experiences here and elsewhere online, I won't even bother to ask our SA about it because I don't want to spend 10 years getting just a simple set of cutlery.



+1. I’m a fan of georg Jensen pyramid

I do like some H deco and it‘s a long wait. A friend got some soy sauce dishes and bread dishes, and I have a tea pot ans espresso cups, and I joked together we have enough for merienda (a snack)  And the oxymore crystal is a long wait too.

unpopular opinions: I prefer the shoulder kelly to the shoulder Birkin. Only one handle, so it stays on the shoulder and not as deep or shallow seeming.

i like leather that looks lived in, bend and worn a bit. And somewhat smooshy and saggy.


----------



## Bostonjetset

duggi84 said:


> Same thing could be said for the Birkin as it relates to the HAC though...
> 
> My new unpopular opinion: H's tableware division is a joke.  I've seen so many people online struggling to put together a basic table setting, it's sad.  If you can't walk out of the store with a full place-setting for 8 (or at least have it ordered and on-the-way), it's actually pretty pointless of them to even sell the stuff.  I get that H is a "journey" for some, but this is one category that I look at H and am just like, "ok that's just REALLY lame."  I was orignally interested in the tableware, but after seeing other experiences here and elsewhere online, I won't even bother to ask our SA about it because I don't want to spend 10 years getting just a simple set of cutlery.


H china truly is gorgeous though. I understand your point but I think many buy the stuff as accent pieces (I know I do) to complement their other china services. I don’t know anyone who has a full service for 8 or 12 of only Hermès china and I have several friends who buy it.
As far as the cutlery, I think it’s a joke all around regardless of how much is available at a given time. I would never pay their prices for stainless steel.  My silverware is all sterling and cost far less than Hermès stainless stuff. And it could always be sold for metal value in the end times if need be lol. Stainless is basically worthless.


----------



## 880

Bostonjetset said:


> H china truly is gorgeous though. I understand your point but I think many buy the stuff as accent pieces (I know I do) to complement their other china services. I don’t know anyone who has a full service for 8 or 12 of only Hermès china and I have several friends who buy it.
> As far as the cutlery, I think it’s a joke all around regardless of how much is available at a given time. I would never pay their prices for stainless steel.  My silverware is all sterling and cost far less than Hermès stainless stuff. And it could always be sold for metal value in the end times if need be lol. Stainless is basically worthless.


@duggi84, @Bostonjetset, +1000; I thought we were talking silver; I didn’t realize H was stainless. then definitely I recommend another designers silverware. If not George Jensen, there are lots of others.

I’d like a set of H deco and possibly some other accent pieces, but our SA said wait times are ridiculous. we’re waiting for him to tell us when we should place our order


----------



## corgimom11

880 said:


> @duggi84, @Bostonjetset, +1000; I thought we were talking silver; I didn’t realize H was stainless. then definitely I recommend another designers silverware. If not George Jensen, there are lots of others.
> 
> I’d like a set of H deco and possibly some other accent pieces, but our SA said wait times are ridiculous. we’re waiting for him to tell us when we should place our order



Hermes owns Puiforcat which has a true silver offering. I looked at it in detail late last year. My SA had to request for the samples to be polished as they hadnt been touched in ages lol.


----------



## Bostonjetset

corgimom11 said:


> Hermes owns Puiforcat which has a true silver offering. I looked at it in detail late last year. My SA had to request for the samples to be polished as they hadnt been touched in ages lol.


If H charges what they do for stainless I can’t imagine what the cost is for their Puiforcat sterling collection! I’ve never seen it and my store and h.com only ever shows the stainless stuff which aside from the ridiculous price I don’t think looks all that great anyway.


----------



## mauihappyplace

frenchcitygirl said:


> I'm with you! I just really really don't understand the Lindy. It seems to be popular so every now and again I look at it online or in the boutique but no... It doesn't resonate with me unfortunately


I know...a few months ago I mentioned to my SA that I wanted a bright pink bag and she called me with a surprise (I knew it wasn't a quota bag) but when she opened it it was a Lindy...( i guess she forgot that I am not a Lindy girl) I felt bad because I don't think I hid my disappointment.  The next week she called with a RS Halzan which is more my speed


----------



## bagnut1

Bostonjetset said:


> If H charges what they do for stainless I can’t imagine what the cost is for their Puiforcat sterling collection! I’ve never seen it and my store and h.com only ever shows the stainless stuff which aside from the ridiculous price I don’t think looks all that great anyway.


Puiforcat sterling is _very_ expensive, but has been since long before Hermes acquired the company.  Their silver-plated and stainless are less so and IMO all of their offered flatware patterns are more attractive than those from H.


----------



## papertiger

EllenTsai said:


> Does anyone see this and a little voice inside their head just shouted GOAL!!!!!
> View attachment 5139631



More a hole-in-one or lit-up dance floor

But I would still love the sandals - _if_ I could walk in them


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## papertiger

hermesgeek said:


> The shoulder birkin looks like someone forcibly pulled the handles so strong it stretched the handles longer then cut the top part of a regular birkin leaving the rest of the bag stuck somewhere.



as I've said before though, the Birkin was a 'cut off' HAC,

so the JPG Shoulder Birkin is a elan-elan


----------



## somadossi

SDC2003 said:


> I think the individual went in with her sister. Perhaps it was a family vacation. This is what she posted below.
> 
> View attachment 5138525
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138526


That's insane.....deeply disgusting


----------



## millivanilli

my unpopular opinion is: Except for the products everything H related makes me cringe


----------



## biorin

millivanilli said:


> my unpopular opinion is: Except for the products everything H related makes me cringe


Can you please elaborate on what you mean by everything except products?


----------



## millivanilli

literally: everything. That includes customer service, that stupid games you are supposed to play, the jumping through hoops, the attitude- literally: everything. Except for the products, those I love, which is why I still shop there.


----------



## EllenTsai

Unfortunately if B/K/C were first come first serve then everyone would have to buy them from resellers…


----------



## QuelleFromage

somadossi said:


> That's insane.....deeply disgusting


Hmmmm....that looks like a trip to a different manufacturer IMO


----------



## Helventara

I think everyone IS buying from resellers   Ok ok. I know some enjoy the 'journey', some buy vintage but I imagine most in Asia and Middle East do mostly buy from those hated sellers as it’s impossible to compete in the store.


----------



## EllenTsai

BVBookshop said:


> I think everyone IS buying from resellers   Ok ok. I know some enjoy the 'journey', some buy vintage but I imagine most in Asia and Middle East do mostly buy from those hated sellers as it’s impossible to compete in the store.


I did get my B30 from boutique when I lived in Singapore 
If you look at resellers like L’ecrin in Japan/ Singapore, what chance do you think you’d be able to get a bag from the boutique if it was purely first come first serve against competitors like them?


----------



## Helventara

Exactly the point of the unpopular hermes opinion stated above. The current system can be 'gamed' incl by reseller. At least with first come first serve it’s pure luck. Like lottery.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Yet another unpopular opinion: there are way more fakes out there than most folks think. The super fakers have their own factories. They buy leather from Haas and Jullien. They use the same materials. The bags are scary convincing. You can "order an SO" if you want. 

And then a bunch of "influencers" who in no way no how have the cash or the relationship to buy Hermés bags from the boutique flash their hot new "bags" around Instagram, TikTok, YouTube, Facebook, etc., and inevitably other people feel "less than", because it seems that "so many" people are getting bags. Those same influencers get paid by advertisers either passively (YouTube) or actively (brand partners). 

I don't believe for a minute that anyone pays superfake prices, which are as high as some perfectly lovely designer bags, if they don't intend to fool people that their bags are real. It's not nice to fool your friends, but it's a whole other level of yuck to parade fakes on social media to make yourself look good. It's actually cruel.


----------



## bluerosespf

My unpopular opinion is that I really don’t like chevre. The same color always looks completely different and worse to me in chevre v. other leathers.


----------



## ladysarah

Too many ‘influencers’ with their improbably extensive birkin collections used as a backdrop - to whatever subject matter they are talking about. ‘How to score a birkin’, ‘how much you need to spend to be a birkin (sorry I meant a VIP) ‘look at me - I always get offered the ‘hot’ ticket items’ etc


----------



## EllenTsai

If it was first come first serve then big resellers would just somehow find out the delivery dates of the boutiques and send shoppers to sweep the stock up as soon as they are delivered.
Provided that they are all authentic, if big resellers can have a physical store full of B&K and large online inventory under current system… what do you think the are capable of if it’s pure first come first serve?
None of us would stand a chance


----------



## hermesgeek

If hard to get items were to become first come first serve, it just wouldn’t be taken advantage of resellers. The prestige and exclusivity of these items will also go down the drain


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Lavendera

oops posted twice


----------



## Lavendera

Have enjoyed reading all your comments 

I think Hermès is genius at marketing, and creating artificial scarcity. I read an article where it basically says they are hazing their customers, and psychologically, hazing creates a strong bond to the hazer, (in this case the brand), not less, as one would guess. I mean they are basically convincing people that they are lucky to vastly overpay for their products. So they are very good at what they do.

They are a luxury brand, however, they have stores and boutiques all over the world, so how exclusive are they really??

Many of their products seem really non-functional. I am in need of a new wallet and considered Hermès, but none of their wallets would even work for me. I think part of their appeal is that they make what they make, and don’t seem to really care if their products could be improved upon.

Having said all that, I do like the look of the K especially, and B, and Hermès seems to do color like no other. But because I need a light, functional handbag, and I think the prices are currently outrageous, I probably wouldn’t be a buyer at this time.


----------



## corgimom11

My next unpopular opinion is that I really hate how the term "score" is used when talking about receiving an in demand item/bag (quota or not). For example, all that you see sometimes here & on social media that "I scored this item" "Wow! what a score to get that bag." It's not a contest to see how many coveted items one can rack up -- or a competition in who can get the "best" things. Don't buy things because they are rare, in demand, whatever. Buy them because you will love and use them -- and formulate your wishes/list based on what YOU want, not what is popular or what others want.


----------



## pasdedeux1

My personal opinion? Just prior to the pandemic things got much worse. A lot of people decided to become “influencers” while the world shut down.

ther


Lavendera said:


> Have enjoyed reading all your comments
> 
> I think Hermès is genius at marketing, and creating artificial scarcity. I read an article where it basically says they are hazing their customers, and psychologically, hazing creates a strong bond to the hazer, (in this case the brand), not less, as one would guess. I mean they are basically convincing people that they are lucky to vastly overpay for their products. So they are very good at what they do.
> 
> They are a luxury brand, however, they have stores and boutiques all over the world, so how exclusive are they really??
> 
> Many of their products seem really non-functional. I am in need of a new wallet and considered Hermès, but none of their wallets would even work for me. I think part of their appeal is that they make what they make, and don’t seem to really care if their products could be improved upon.
> 
> Having said all that, I do like the look of the K especially, and B, and Hermès seems to do color like no other. But because I need a light, functional handbag, and I think the prices are currently outrageous, I probably wouldn’t be a buyer at this time.


funny you should say this. I use a calvi as a wallet now and find it to be absolutely the most useful format as well as fit in pretty much any bag. We're all so different in our preferences!


----------



## Perja

duggi84 said:


> Same thing could be said for the Birkin as it relates to the HAC though...
> 
> My new unpopular opinion: H's tableware division is a joke.  I've seen so many people online struggling to put together a basic table setting, it's sad.  If you can't walk out of the store with a full place-setting for 8 (or at least have it ordered and on-the-way), it's actually pretty pointless of them to even sell the stuff.  I get that H is a "journey" for some, but this is one category that I look at H and am just like, "ok that's just REALLY lame."  I was orignally interested in the tableware, but after seeing other experiences here and elsewhere online, I won't even bother to ask our SA about it because I don't want to spend 10 years getting just a simple set of cutlery.


Or spend eternity in vain to finish your set (like me).



bluerosespf said:


> My unpopular opinion is that I really don’t like chevre. The same color always looks completely different and worse to me in chevre v. other leathers.


How dare you?! Handbags at dawn!
  How fun to read, as it’s exactly the reason I love chevre so much!  I really like the way it takes colour, much more to my liking than, say, Swift or Epsom!


----------



## Chanell712

Unpopular opinion: Rodeos are the biggest waste of money. I mean they’re cute I guess but there’s no way in hell I’m spending that much on a pony charm. Bag charms are pretty pointless anyway IMO. I imagine if I ever bought one, it would have to accompany a diaper bag LOL


----------



## Perja

Chanell712 said:


> Unpopular opinion: Rodeos are the biggest waste of money. I mean they’re cute I guess but there’s no way in hell I’m spending that much on a pony charm. Bag charms are pretty pointless anyway IMO. I imagine if I ever bought one, it would have to accompany a diaper bag LOL


That was my rationale for getting a Rodeo after getting the diaper bag (to use as a regular tote!


----------



## Lavendera

I was talking about liking the Hermès Kelly bag with my 90 year old mother, and she said, “That’s an Old Lady bag!”
So I guess that’s her unpopular opinion


----------



## jelliedfeels

WhiteBus said:


> But it is not for people who enjoy how it is now; who enjoy everything about Hermes.
> It is to get the people who just want one thing, a birkin, and clear them out of the way and let the rest enjoy Hermes again, without the constraints imposed to prevent opportunist shoppers.
> It might well not achieve that goal, but it will provide an opportunity, at a cost, for here today gone tomorrow shoppers.


I think this is a brilliant idea for the customers- however I think they’d never go for it because they don’t want to ruin the mystique.


MedievaLuxe said:


> Alright, here I go:
> 
> 1. I prefer palladium hardware with gold leather to the classic gold-on-gold combo that everyone loves. It could be that I was offered (and bought) a gold epsom Kelly To Go with phw, but I just think that the contrast of the warm-toned leather against the cool-toned hardware looks much more dynamic than the more tonal gold-on-gold look. Then again, I could change my mind if I’m ever offered something gold-on-gold.
> 
> 2. The Avenue sandals are  underrated (seriously, I never see anyone talk about them!) and have a more sophisticated and understated look than Orans. IMHO, they’re best flat sandal currently made by Hermès.
> 
> 3. Hermès equestrian equipment (specifically grooming supplies) is not intended for serious horse people. I say this as a former multi-time world and national champion horseback rider who rode with one of the most prestigious (ahem, expensive) horse trainers in my discipline. Nobody, not even the billionaire heiress, at our stable had Hermès anything.
> 
> The last time I was at my regular boutique waiting for my SA to bring out something from the back, I looked at the equestrian display out of curiosity. $190 for a soft brush and $170 for a curry comb?! You’ve got to be kidding me!!! $325 for a basic hoof pick in a leather pouch?! It makes the $125 they want for polo wraps seem _reasonable_! Granted, I know Hermès is expensive, and on the whole, I’m not bothered by their price point. But these prices for very basic equipment (that can be bought at any reputable tack shop for $3-$15 each) are so laughably inflated, I don’t know who they’re selling them to. Regular horse people buy their supplies from local tack shops. The super affluent don’t buy any supplies: they pay their trainers and their grooms to look after their horses for them; if the trainer or groom needs something specific, they buy the item from the tack shop/feed store and expense the owner. So I’m really curious to know who’s buying this stuff: are they avid equestrians with bougie taste, or perhaps non-horsey people who want to use horse equipment in their home decorating (my personal theory)?
> 
> I’m not including saddles in this. From what I’ve read on here, several TPFers own Hermès saddles and are happy with them. The saddle that they did have on display in my store did look like top-notch quality and the leather was super supple. Also, given the prices of bags, $8200 for a custom saddle actually seems quite reasonable. That said, $170 for an utterly basic curry comb that’s no different from ones sold for $5 at Tractor Supply Co. is highway robbery!


This is so interesting to hear about the horse side of their products. I agree I think they are selling them as home decor items.

Also they are probably just there to reinforce the equestrian history of their products. To me, it seems about as likely as someone using their Evelyn to actually carry horse brushes around. Though maybe people do still do that - I don’t know


----------



## WhiteBus

jelliedfeels said:


> I think this is a brilliant idea for the customers- however I think they’d never go for it because they don’t want to ruin the mystique.



I don't think people paying a premium to get a brand new bag of their choice care about mystique (Mustique, perhaps?), they just care about the status hanging from their arms.


----------



## jelliedfeels

WhiteBus said:


> I don't think people paying a premium to get a brand new bag of their choice care about mystique (Mustique, perhaps?), they just care about the status hanging from their arms.


To be clear, ‘they’ referred to hermes - so I was saying the brand wouldn’t want to lose mystique. I meant to quote your suggestion of a direct buy at a premium approach for B/K/C.


----------



## pasdedeux1

jelliedfeels said:


> I think this is a brilliant idea for the customers- however I think they’d never go for it because they don’t want to ruin the mystique.
> 
> This is so interesting to hear about the horse side of their products. I agree I think they are selling them as home decor items.
> 
> Also they are probably just there to reinforce the equestrian history of their products. To me, it seems about as likely as someone using their Evelyn to actually carry horse brushes around. Though maybe people do still do that - I don’t know


I will say, I have a wool Hermès dress sheet, in rouge h with navy binding, and it is beautiful and the horse looks smashing in it. Would I buy it outright? probably not. But as it was given to me - it's an exceptionally beautifully made horse blanket. It's not an item I've ever seen available to the general public. 

They also made our team jackets for team USA for a little while, and I have a wool-lined Storm jacket with a waterproof twill exterior that is so warm and impeccable.

My trainer is sponsored by Hermès Sellier, so I have ridden in a few of the Arpege model saddles and I have to say they're impeccable as well.


----------



## EllenTsai

I had a brief glance at the riders section of H and the puffer coats and jackets felt to impeccably light and the jackets felt so nice!


----------



## jelliedfeels

pasdedeux1 said:


> I will say, I have a wool Hermès dress sheet, in rouge h with navy binding, and it is beautiful and the horse looks smashing in it. Would I buy it outright? probably not. But as it was given to me - it's an exceptionally beautifully made horse blanket. It's not an item I've ever seen available to the general public.
> 
> They also made our team jackets for team USA for a little while, and I have a wool-lined Storm jacket with a waterproof twill exterior that is so warm and impeccable.
> 
> My trainer is sponsored by Hermès Sellier, so I have ridden in a few of the Arpege model saddles and I have to say they're impeccable as well.


It’s so interesting to hear what people in the know have to say about the equestrian side of H as it’s something really associated with the brand that I know nothing about.

I’m sure your horse looks beautiful in their dress sheet. And the saddles do sound lovely - they are a beautiful bit of craftsmanship.

that’s interesting about the US team- it’s amazing what you can learn on TPF.


----------



## Liberté

MedievaLuxe said:


> 3. Hermès equestrian equipment (specifically grooming supplies) is not intended for serious horse people. I say this as a former multi-time world and national champion horseback rider who rode with one of the most prestigious (ahem, expensive) horse trainers in my discipline. Nobody, not even the billionaire heiress, at our stable had Hermès anything.
> 
> The last time I was at my regular boutique waiting for my SA to bring out something from the back, I looked at the equestrian display out of curiosity. $190 for a soft brush and $170 for a curry comb?! You’ve got to be kidding me!!! $325 for a basic hoof pick in a leather pouch?! It makes the $125 they want for polo wraps seem _reasonable_! Granted, I know Hermès is expensive, and on the whole, I’m not bothered by their price point. But these prices for very basic equipment (that can be bought at any reputable tack shop for $3-$15 each) are so laughably inflated, I don’t know who they’re selling them to. Regular horse people buy their supplies from local tack shops. The super affluent don’t buy any supplies: they pay their trainers and their grooms to look after their horses for them; if the trainer or groom needs something specific, they buy the item from the tack shop/feed store and expense the owner. So I’m really curious to know who’s buying this stuff: are they avid equestrians with bougie taste, or perhaps non-horsey people who want to use horse equipment in their home decorating (my personal theory)?
> 
> I’m not including saddles in this. From what I’ve read on here, several TPFers own Hermès saddles and are happy with them. The saddle that they did have on display in my store did look like top-notch quality and the leather was super supple. Also, given the prices of bags, $8200 for a custom saddle actually seems quite reasonable. That said, $170 for an utterly basic curry comb that’s no different from ones sold for $5 at Tractor Supply Co. is highway robbery!


This is interesting. The mark up is probably very similar or the same compared to items in a similar price range that they are selling in other categories. It doesn't cost a lot to make let's say a belt (about 9 euros in 2015 as per one of the sub-contractors to hermes, LVMH and Chanel), even if the bucle is shaped as an H. I would presume the people have the same main reasons for buying equestrian equipment as the belts (it's hermes). (EDIT: I just realized this is an old post, sorry. It was the first post that came up when I clicked the thread!)


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## papertiger

MedievaLuxe said:


> Alright, here I go:
> 
> 1. I prefer palladium hardware with gold leather to the classic gold-on-gold combo that everyone loves. It could be that I was offered (and bought) a gold epsom Kelly To Go with phw, but I just think that the contrast of the warm-toned leather against the cool-toned hardware looks much more dynamic than the more tonal gold-on-gold look. Then again, I could change my mind if I’m ever offered something gold-on-gold.
> 
> 2. The Avenue sandals are  underrated (seriously, I never see anyone talk about them!) and have a more sophisticated and understated look than Orans. IMHO, they’re best flat sandal currently made by Hermès.
> 
> 3. Hermès equestrian equipment (specifically grooming supplies) is not intended for serious horse people. I say this as a former multi-time world and national champion horseback rider who rode with one of the most prestigious (ahem, expensive) horse trainers in my discipline. Nobody, not even the billionaire heiress, at our stable had Hermès anything.
> 
> The last time I was at my regular boutique waiting for my SA to bring out something from the back, I looked at the equestrian display out of curiosity. $190 for a soft brush and $170 for a curry comb?! You’ve got to be kidding me!!! $325 for a basic hoof pick in a leather pouch?! It makes the $125 they want for polo wraps seem _reasonable_! Granted, I know Hermès is expensive, and on the whole, I’m not bothered by their price point. But these prices for very basic equipment (that can be bought at any reputable tack shop for $3-$15 each) are so laughably inflated, I don’t know who they’re selling them to. Regular horse people buy their supplies from local tack shops. The super affluent don’t buy any supplies: they pay their trainers and their grooms to look after their horses for them; if the trainer or groom needs something specific, they buy the item from the tack shop/feed store and expense the owner. So I’m really curious to know who’s buying this stuff: are they avid equestrians with bougie taste, or perhaps non-horsey people who want to use horse equipment in their home decorating (my personal theory)?
> 
> I’m not including saddles in this. From what I’ve read on here, several TPFers own Hermès saddles and are happy with them. The saddle that they did have on display in my store did look like top-notch quality and the leather was super supple. Also, given the prices of bags, $8200 for a custom saddle actually seems quite reasonable. That said, $170 for an utterly basic curry comb that’s no different from ones sold for $5 at Tractor Supply Co. is highway robbery!



I prefer Gold with phw too, and I have a Gold ghw bag.

The only equestrian things I've bought to actually be used anywhere near a horse are 2 horse-bits, a simple eggbutt snaffle and a pelham (double-bridle) with curb-chain.  I was thinking of a dressage saddle but my SIL found one she liked better.

I went to a stable in Stuttgart, there was a lady there with the full tack and grooming kit. Obviously, she was a fan.

Apparently their saddle soap_ is_ very good (not to be used on our 'normal' leather bags). I just like it comes in Bambou LOL


----------



## pasdedeux1

jelliedfeels said:


> It’s so interesting to hear what people in the know have to say about the equestrian side of H as it’s something really associated with the brand that I know nothing about.
> 
> I’m sure your horse looks beautiful in their dress sheet. And the saddles do sound lovely - they are a beautiful bit of craftsmanship.
> 
> that’s interesting about the US team- it’s amazing what you can learn on TPF.


These are the official jackets:




I forgot - we actually do have double bridles that were specially made for sponsored riders. I’m not sponsored but I do have a pair of Hermes reins that were made to my request thanks to a hookup from my trainer


----------



## BowieFan1971

pasdedeux1 said:


> These are the official jackets:
> 
> View attachment 5152917
> 
> 
> I forgot - we actually do have double bridles that were specially made for sponsored riders. I’m not sponsored but I do have a pair of Hermes reins that were made to my request thanks to a hookup from my trainer


LOVE that jacket!!!!!


----------



## pasdedeux1

BowieFan1971 said:


> LOVE that jacket!!!!!


It’s really quite beautiful. Nothing fits quite like it and the insulation is wool felt instead of poly/down and it’s incredibly warm. A special piece for sure.


----------



## 880

Does anyone else avoid H.com bc of that frigging prancing horse icon? Or is it just me (not sure if this is popular or unpopular


----------



## 880

Lavendera said:


> I was talking about liking the Hermès Kelly bag with my 90 year old mother, and she said, “That’s an Old Lady bag!”
> So I guess that’s her unpopular opinion


My 75 year old mom agrees. She calls the kelly a grandma bag.


----------



## Chanell712

880 said:


> My 75 year old mom agrees. She calls the kelly a grandma bag.


Then you say, I am someone’s grandma...in the future LOL (I am mid 20s for reference and have no children YET haha)


----------



## tabloid

Lavendera said:


> Have enjoyed reading all your comments
> 
> I think Hermès is genius at marketing, and creating artificial scarcity. I read an article where it basically says they are hazing their customers, and psychologically, hazing creates a strong bond to the hazer, (in this case the brand), not less, as one would guess. I mean they are basically convincing people that they are lucky to vastly overpay for their products. So they are very good at what they do.
> 
> They are a luxury brand, however, they have stores and boutiques all over the world, so how exclusive are they really??
> 
> Many of their products seem really non-functional. I am in need of a new wallet and considered Hermès, but none of their wallets would even work for me. I think part of their appeal is that they make what they make, and don’t seem to really care if their products could be improved upon.
> 
> Having said all that, I do like the look of the K especially, and B, and Hermès seems to do color like no other. But because I need a light, functional handbag, and I think the prices are currently outrageous, I probably wouldn’t be a buyer at this time.


I would love to read the article, do you still have it? @Lavendera


----------



## millivanilli

880 said:


> Does anyone else avoid H.com bc of that frigging prancing horse icon? Or is it just me (not sure if this is popular or unpopular


I can live with those horses (but find them annoying, too) but that sound you get when you call them.... urgs.... It's like the line is broken!


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> My 75 year old mom agrees. She calls the kelly a grandma bag.



My mother said 'what do you want one of those mouldy bags for?' and this coming from a woman who wore classic Chanel (sorry Chanel lovers but YKWIM) 

When I wore mine to my club, the sister of a friend (prob in her late-70s) and a very 'mid-60s, swinging London' sort said when she saw my K, "I _HATE_ those bl**dy bags" LOL.


----------



## Lavendera

tabloid said:


> I would love to read the article, do you still have it? @Lavendera



Tabloid, here it is:









						With The Birkin Bag, Hermes Plays Hard to Get
					

There are luxury goods, and then there is the Birkin bag from the French company Hermes. It has been an elusive status symbol for 30 years, but it is also always mysteriously out of stock.




					www.wbur.org


----------



## papertiger

*Please focus on unpopular opinions please, *
*
There are quite enough threads on H's 'games', 'exclusivity' and practices on the main and Shopping sub-forum. You may discuss those there 'till your hearts' content. 
*
*TY  *


----------



## duggi84

I’m not sure this is quite an unpopular opinion post, but this thread seemed the best place for a meme I made for you all to enjoy


----------



## 880

Im including this pet peeve hwre bc other people don’t aeemmto have as many h.com Issues as I do. 

Why cannot H.com include all relevant info on a bag in the details. Like the minimum and maximum drop on the 2002 shoulder bag. The description says it’s an adjustable strap but gives only one length. and the model pictures aren’t really helpful either


----------



## HippieHeart

This is going to be an unpopular opinion as these items are selling like hotcakes right now, but I find the rodeos very silly.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## tabloid

Has anyone mentioned about the nano oran bag charm? It costs as much as a pair of oran sandals, go figure.


----------



## pasdedeux1

tabloid said:


> Has anyone mentioned about the nano oran bag charm? It costs as much as a pair of oran sandals, go figure.


I do think this one and the shopping bag charm are weird, but people seem to love them…

I was pretty anti-rodeo until the Pegase version.


----------



## EllenTsai

pasdedeux1 said:


> I do think this one and the shopping bag charm are weird, but people seem to love them…
> 
> I was pretty anti-rodeo until the Pegase version.


I just googled it…
It’s soooooo cute….I might have to ask my SA for one …


----------



## HippieHeart

pasdedeux1 said:


> I do think this one and the shopping bag charm are weird, but people seem to love them…
> 
> I was pretty anti-rodeo until the Pegase version.



Ok I find the rodeos silly but the paper bag charm super cute. Go figure!


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> Im including this pet peeve hwre bc other people don’t aeemmto have as many h.com Issues as I do.
> 
> Why cannot H.com include all relevant info on a bag in the details. Like the minimum and maximum drop on the 2002 shoulder bag. The description says it’s an adjustable strap but gives only one length. and the model pictures aren’t really helpful either


What?!? You mean you can’t get the perfect frame of visual reference from a teenager that is 5”11” and weighs 110 on the day before her period?!?! You mean your body is not the same as hers?LOL


----------



## papertiger

HippieHeart said:


> This is going to be an unpopular opinion as these items are selling like hotcakes right now, but I find *the rodeos very silly.*



I think that's what so many of us like about them 

I mean mine's purple with a blue saddle, hardly ever wear it, but I love it!


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> I think that's what so many of us like about them
> 
> I mean mine's purple with a blue saddle, hardly ever wear it, but I love it!


Maybe I would like it better if silly didn’t cost $750….LOL


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Maybe I would like it better if silly didn’t cost $750….LOL



I bought a PM when they first came out so they weren't_ that_ much then.

Everything is kinda silly in H if you think in those terms. I think the only measure is the pleasure/wear something gives. No mistake is cost-effective, not even cheap ones. 

Would I buy a stable of Rodeos? No. But I've grown-up with horses (my family was in racing) I've owned them, still own one and that (real) one costs me around $750 a month and lives in another country. I still love him too even though another family member hands-on cares for/trains him. A Rodeo is far less work, doesn't get ill, and is a reminder of my big one (I haven't been able to visit for 18 months).


----------



## duggi84

880 said:


> Im including this pet peeve hwre bc other people don’t aeemmto have as many h.com Issues as I do.
> 
> Why cannot H.com include all relevant info on a bag in the details. Like the minimum and maximum drop on the 2002 shoulder bag. The description says it’s an adjustable strap but gives only one length. and the model pictures aren’t really helpful either



The website descriptions are so bad.  They describe the Toolbox 20 and 26 as having an “adjustable strap,” which they definitely do not…they come with 1-foot long useless straps.



pasdedeux1 said:


> I do think this one and the shopping bag charm are weird, but people seem to love them…
> 
> I was pretty anti-rodeo until the Pegase version.



SAME!


----------



## Tonimichelle

HippieHeart said:


> Ok I find the rodeos silly but the paper bag charm super cute. Go figure!


Me too for some reason. I’ve kind of learnt my lesson with bag charms (don’t do it, you won’t use it!), but I do think the orange bag charm is cute!


----------



## WhiteBus

I fundamentally do not like any additional adornment other than a lock and clochette.
However with the use of hand sanitisers I can understand why a twilly is a functional accessory.
Charms are only one step further. 
I was tempted to get a Rodeo as a baby gift, but thought it might not be safe to be chewed.
They would make a lovely mobile, though.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

My unpopular opinion is that although I personally dont like bag charms and find them silly and gimmicky I do wish that Hermes would make something USEFUL that can be hung off of a hard to get into bag like the Kelly or Jypsiere for example.
suggestions-a doggie poop bag holder, a travel card holder on an extendable wire that can clip onto the bag (I use one from the Kusama exhibition which clips onto my bag and thus negates the need for opening and closing whilst using public transport) 
A hand sanitiser holder whereby we can clip and unclip it from the bag then close and seal it back up (perhaps a pouch affair?) .
A Calvi that can be actually be hung from the handle or strap of a bag.
They make those clips to hold gloves , and pretty but useless lipstick case covers...
Why not accessories to make our lives run a tiny bit smoother without the constant need to rummage through our bags.


----------



## EmilyM111

I put my rodeo on a Xmas tree


----------



## paula24jen

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My unpopular opinion is that although I personally dont like bag charms and find them silly and gimmicky I do wish that Hermes would make something USEFUL that can be hung off of a hard to get into bag like the Kelly or Jypsiere for example.
> suggestions-a doggie poop bag holder, a travel card holder on an extendable wire that can clip onto the bag (I use one from the Kusama exhibition which clips onto my bag and thus negates the need for opening and closing whilst using public transport)
> A hand sanitiser holder whereby we can clip and unclip it from the bag then close and seal it back up (perhaps a pouch affair?) .
> A Calvi that can be actually be hung from the handle or strap of a bag.
> They make those clips to hold gloves , and pretty but useless lipstick case covers...
> Why not accessories to make our lives run a tiny bit smoother without the constant need to rummage through our bags.


I have those glove holders, which I convinced myself would be useful, but  they are only marginally more useful than the stupid Romance belt thingy.


----------



## HoneyLocks

Tonimichelle said:


> Me too for some reason. I’ve kind of learnt my lesson with bag charms (don’t do it, you won’t use it!), but I do think the orange bag charm is cute!


Reading all the comments here I think it is an unpopular opinion to like the orange shopping bag charm. 
I have one, but I use it as a desk ornament (at home), it makes giggle every now and then.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## HoneyLocks

Here comes a bad one, sorry everybody who owns a Collier de Chien Bracelet,


Spoiler: do you really want to think about this when looking at your arm candy?



but it reminds me of what is used at the ICU to fixate the arm of agitated patients:


----------



## Love Of My Life

paula24jen said:


> I have those glove holders, which I convinced myself would be useful, but  they are only marginally more useful than the stupid Romance belt thingy.



I use my glove holder for my scarves especially if I am out for the day/dinner
I have often lost silk scarves from sliding off my shoulders or put them in a sleeve of a coat
only to forget about it when leaving a restaurant


----------



## Senbei

paula24jen said:


> I have those glove holders, which I convinced myself would be useful, but  they are only marginally more useful than the stupid Romance belt thingy.


I’ve seen people use the glove holders as a face mask holder at restaurants. I thought it was a neat use for it.

My unpopular opinion: I’m so over the multitude of pinks that have come out lately. Why did S/S21 need three pinks? 
I will admit that Rose Mexico (F/W20) is quite beautiful though.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Senbei said:


> I’ve seen people use the glove holders as a face mask holder at restaurants. I thought it was a neat use for it.
> 
> My unpopular opinion: I’m so over the multitude of pinks that have come out lately. Why did S/S21 need three pinks?
> I will admit that Rose Mexico (F/W20) is quite beautiful though.


agree 100%! 
I really dont like Rose Sakura or any of the 'sugary' pinks at all..sorry all.


----------



## Pivoine66

paula24jen said:


> I have those glove holders, which I convinced myself would be useful, but  they are only marginally more useful than the stupid Romance belt thingy.


I also have glove holders - it only fits very thin gloves, so I thought how clever my idea was to then use them as a glasses holder (glasses clamped in canvas cover in the middle) - and - well, the gold plated one scratched a few bags (Barenia and Box.  Barenia could be buffed out, Box needed spa ...)


----------



## Maxxice

I just don’t understand painted Ks and Bs - just screams “because I can” from the artist and not good taste


----------



## duggi84

I've slowly formed a new one...after seeing a lot of threads with a common theme here on TPF:

Some Hermès customers seem to confuse "I haven't gotten an offer," with "I haven't gotten an offer I want."


----------



## treees

I feel some Hermes fans choose to ignore that not everyone has been treat equally in-store. The love for the brand and the good feeling of being a Hermes loyal customer beat down their empathy. They simply refused to admit Hermes can be wrong, and many of their employees can be rude, awful, full of lies. 
The brand cares about artisan, craftsmen, quality, but don't forget, they also care about revenue, turnover, and of course, profit. 

I personally have much love for the brand, but now days with all kinds of stories/experiences, I do realize unfortunately little dirt is behind their big success.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Maxxice said:


> I just don’t understand painted Ks and Bs - just screams “because I can” from the artist and not good taste



Gosh, I totally get this perspective, but at the same time, there have been some awesome painted bags. The Vache Natural HAC owned by @etoupebirkin comes to mind which always brings me to my knees.


----------



## HoneyLocks

HoneyLocks said:


> Here comes a bad one, sorry everybody who owns a Collier de Chien Bracelet,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: do you really want to think about this when looking at your arm candy?
> 
> 
> 
> but it reminds me of what is used at the ICU to fixate the arm of agitated patients:
> View attachment 5155857


I wonder who of those who reacted with a laugh also work in health care...


----------



## IronOak

HoneyLocks said:


> I wonder who of those who reacted with a laugh also work in health care...



LOL I'm dying and now that I see it, I cannot unsee it... 

"Hey doc could you please renew the order for restraints" *hears vent alarm* "**** too late" 

God never again...


----------



## bb721

That when people ask for a recommendation for a "nice SA", what they _really mean _is an SA that will give them a quota bag haha.
And that any SA, in theory then could fit under that description


----------



## Etriers

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Why not accessories to make our lives run a tiny bit smoother without the constant need to rummage through our bags.



Lol! Don’t be silly darling, we are Hermes customers. H doesn’t need to make life smoother, we have people for that.


----------



## acrowcounted

bb721 said:


> That when people ask for a recommendation for a "nice SA", what they _really mean _is an SA that will give them a quota bag haha.
> And that any SA, in theory then could fit under that description


Agree with this! Especially if they want the SAs name because that SA just gave the client a bag in the exact specs that the new person wants. If I want a specific bag, the last SA I want to deal with is one that JUST gave that exact bag to someone else. It’s not like there are SAs with a “Birkin 30 Noir Togo RGHW” etc stash, rather that bag will likely be allocated to every other SA in the store before it gets back to SA1 again!


----------



## electricbluerita

OK. I don't own an Hermes yet. But, whenever I see someone with a bag that isn't a Birkin, Kelly, or Constance, I assume they're having a very lovely day off their main bags in their huge collection and that they're very relaxed, rich, and must have lots of Birkins at home. Hahaha.  That's not to say a Birkin doesn't make a person look luxurious or amazing, but there's just something very effortless about those less "prized" styles.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## pasdedeux1

electricbluerita said:


> OK. I don't own an Hermes yet. But, whenever I see someone with a bag that isn't a Birkin, Kelly, or Constance, I assume they're having a very lovely day off their main bags in their huge collection and that they're very relaxed, rich, and must have lots of Birkins at home. Hahaha.  That's not to say a Birkin doesn't make a person look luxurious or amazing, but there's just something very effortless about those less "prized" styles.


I feel this way about Constance actually. If I see one (very rare) I feel like I should give them a Constance wave or secret handshake or something.


----------



## electricbluerita

pasdedeux1 said:


> I feel this way about Constance actually. If I see one (very rare) I feel like I should give them a Constance wave or secret handshake or something.



Hehe, I actually debated whether or not I would throw Constance in the list! Totally see that, and too cute about the wave/handshake!


----------



## BowieFan1971

electricbluerita said:


> OK. I don't own an Hermes yet. But, whenever I see someone with a bag that isn't a Birkin, Kelly, or Constance, I assume they're having a very lovely day off their main bags in their huge collection and that they're very relaxed, rich, and must have lots of Birkins at home. Hahaha.  That's not to say a Birkin doesn't make a person look luxurious or amazing, but there's just something very effortless about those less "prized" styles.


You just described me and my Bolide and Picotin to a T. Sometimes one wearies of the tong and wishes to walk simply as others do, under the radar, anonymous, light dimmed to a mere glow. NOT!!!! LOL My budget doesn’t allow for even one preloved Birkin, let alone a bunch of em!


----------



## electricbluerita

BowieFan1971 said:


> You just described me and my Bolide and Picotin to a T. Sometimes one wearies of the tong and wishes to walk simply as others do, under the radar, anonymous, light dimmed to a mere glow. NOT!!!! LOL My budget doesn’t allow for even one preloved Birkin, let alone a bunch of em!



Hahah, ahhh the "mere glow!"   I think the Picotin is adorable! Well, just for further emphasis, if I were looking at you, I would think you have a bunch of Birkins lol.


----------



## Lavendera

880 said:


> 1. I finally tried on a mini lindy and still didn’t like it
> 
> _*pros*_: it’s a crossbody that has a tiny outside pocket and can hold more than a TPM
> (if we weren’t such die hard H fans, we would realize this description covers half the bags in the civilized world)
> 
> *cons*: maybe I’m slow witted, but I found it hard to get into - one advantage of the lindy in larger sizes is you can leave one zipper open, the other closed and just slide your hand in. But. Perhaps my hands are large for my height
> 
> its really sticky outie in depth relative to its size. It’s essentially a stocky, chunky bag. Since my body type is slightly stocky and chunky, I think I prefer a sleeker thinner bag, or a larger bag that makes me feel sleeker and thinner when I carry it
> 
> it’s outer handles are useless, since most people like the lindy bc there are two ways of holding it
> 
> DH started to laugh and say that I looked really irritated opening it up
> 
> shrugs. I guess that means there are just more for those people who love them
> 
> 2. I'm going to try a Della cavalleria on Wednesday. I have higher hopes for that one, and I don’t think it’s popular


I get confused and overwhemed just looking at the Lindy!


----------



## Aelfaerie

pasdedeux1 said:


> I feel this way about Constance actually. If I see one (very rare) I feel like I should give them a Constance wave or secret handshake or something.


I guess this is my unpopular opinion! I actually like the Constance much more than the Birkin or the Kelly! It's so much easier to use and practical with the compartments, and I think my C24 fits just as much (if not more) than my K28 anyways.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Aelfaerie said:


> I guess this is my unpopular opinion! I actually like the Constance much more than the Birkin or the Kelly! It's so much easier to use and practical with the compartments, and I think my C24 fits just as much (if not more) than my K28 anyways.


I like mine too, and I sure have a lot of them! I just rarely see them where there’s always so much clamoring for a Birkin


----------



## 880

pasdedeux1 said:


> I think the mini Lindy is so cute! I am also a short, er, stocky person but here is a low quality pic of it on. I just think it’s so cute!


Yours looks Much more svelte and sexy than the stocky mini lindy I tried


----------



## demicouture

Dare I say:
I seriously cannot stand seeing one more interiors picture with an "H" cushion or Avalon throw... sorry but super generic and quite frankly not chic ...
...ok don't shoot me


----------



## etoupebirkin

880 said:


> 1. I finally tried on a mini lindy and still didn’t like it
> 
> _*pros*_: it’s a crossbody that has a tiny outside pocket and can hold more than a TPM
> (if we weren’t such die hard H fans, we would realize this description covers half the bags in the civilized world)
> 
> *cons*: maybe I’m slow witted, but I found it hard to get into - one advantage of the lindy in larger sizes is you can leave one zipper open, the other closed and just slide your hand in. But. Perhaps my hands are large for my height
> 
> its really sticky outie in depth relative to its size. It’s essentially a stocky, chunky bag. Since my body type is slightly stocky and chunky, I think I prefer a sleeker thinner bag, or a larger bag that makes me feel sleeker and thinner when I carry it
> 
> it’s outer handles are useless, since most people like the lindy bc there are two ways of holding it
> 
> DH started to laugh and say that I looked really irritated opening it up
> 
> shrugs. I guess that means there are just more for those people who love them
> 
> 2. I'm going to try a Della cavalleria on Wednesday. I have higher hopes for that one, and I don’t think it’s popular


If you can get your hands on a Kelly Danse, I suggest trying that out too.


----------



## RitaLA

My unpopular H opinion: I don’t see one hint of beauty in a birkin.  I like the Kelly sellier but I think I prefer the constance. Besides the Kelly and Constance, Picotin is the only bag I like.  I have been taking my journey very slow. I even told my SA, “I am enjoying my journey with no high hopes of quota bags anytime soon.  Plus, I don’t want a Birkin. So you don’t have to worry about it.”  She had a big smile and said that she was very happy to know that at least one person walked into the store without asking for a birkin lol


----------



## Addicted to bags

pasdedeux1 said:


> I think the mini Lindy is so cute! I am also a short, er, stocky person but here is a low quality pic of it on. I just think it’s so cute!


It's adorable but I now like crossbody bags to lay as flat as possible to me. I have an Eveylyne and that bag would be great if the strap was shorter.


----------



## allanrvj

This is not my unpopular opinion but a friend's who doesn't have an account here:

Hermes saddles are uncomfortable


----------



## papertiger

allanrvj said:


> This is not my unpopular opinion but a friend's who doesn't have an account here:
> 
> Hermes saddles are uncomfortable



To be fair to H, there are lots of reasons why saddles are not comfortable.  Each saddle is made is to measure for both horse and rider.  So maybe it wasn't custom made for him and only for the horse. They do plenty of saddle styles too, so maybe it not wasn't a general purpose (style). A jumping or dressage saddle will tire the legs (in different ways) if not used for those purposes.


----------



## allanrvj

papertiger said:


> To be fair to H, there are lots of reasons why saddles are not comfortable.  Each saddle is made is to measure for both horse and rider.  So maybe it wasn't custom made for him and only for the horse. They do plenty of saddle styles too, so maybe it not wasn't a general purpose (style). A jumping or dressage saddle will tire the legs (in different ways) if not used for those purposes.


sounds about right. I imagine it's like trying on someone else's clothes


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## papertiger

allanrvj said:


> sounds about right. I imagine it's like trying on someone else's clothes



Or even worse, their shoes


----------



## DR2014

Addicted to bags said:


> It's adorable but I now like crossbody bags to lay as flat as possible to me. I have an Eveylyne and that bag would be great if the strap was shorter.


Have you tried the new trim?


----------



## pasdedeux1

allanrvj said:


> This is not my unpopular opinion but a friend's who doesn't have an account here:
> 
> Hermes saddles are uncomfortable


Well, the older models were, indeed, of the style that featured hard seats and little padding, as was the fashion of the time. One of my favorite saddles ever was a Steinkraus from the mid 90s - purchased off the rack in New York as they used to have a wall of saddles.

that being said that is not the fashion now for human nor horse and the current models are quite comfy, as is the trend.


----------



## 880

etoupebirkin said:


> If you can get your hands on a Kelly Danse, I suggest trying that out too.


Went scouting around but they’re surprisingly elusive! Thank you again for the recommendation! I think I still remember your so kelly shoulder bag in light colored alligator? (It was one of my matte exotic leather inspirations)

@pasdedeux1, I did pick up a light colored mini Loewe puzzle and am also looking at a little hammock which seems to be their interpretation of a lindy crossed with a picotin.

so my unpopular h opinion is perhaps other houses do the cute bag style better, and maybe, after 13 years of almost exclusive Hermes (jige, trim, regular and sellier evelyne, vespas, picotin pm, mm, GM, and TGM, golf bag, christine,  troika bolide, Victoria, Paris Bombay, kelly, Birkin, JPG birkin and kelly fringe, HAC, rugby, double sens, onamaitou, chaine d’ancre, metallic clutch, assorted sizes, materials, mixed media, crinoline, toile, saddle leather, colors) I’m bored and want to go back to other brands (ducks my head in cover ) 

@biorin, @demicouture, when DH and I were looking to buy prospective apts, it seemed like high end realtor stylists used the H pillows, blankets, and even orange boxes, so maybe that’s who buys them


----------



## biorin

demicouture said:


> Dare I say:
> I seriously cannot stand seeing one more interiors picture with an "H" cushion or Avalon throw... sorry but super generic and quite frankly not chic ...
> ...ok don't shoot me


It is definitely starting to feel very uninspired. I think some rather uncreative people use a Birkin in the same way... "I have money, but how do I make sure that people know I have money???"


----------



## demicouture

880 said:


> Went scouting around but they’re surprisingly elusive! Thank you again for the recommendation! I think I still remember your so kelly shoulder bag in light colored alligator? (It was one of my matte exotic leather inspirations)
> 
> @pasdedeux1, I did pick up a light colored mini Loewe puzzle and am also looking at a little hammock which seems to be their interpretation of a lindy crossed with a picotin.
> 
> so my unpopular h opinion is perhaps other houses do the cute bag style better, and maybe, after 13 years of almost exclusive Hermes (jige, trim, regular and sellier evelyne, vespas, picotin pm, mm, GM, and TGM, golf bag, christine,  troika bolide, Victoria, Paris Bombay, kelly, Birkin, JPG birkin and kelly fringe, HAC, rugby, double sens, onamaitou, chaine d’ancre, metallic clutch, assorted sizes, materials, mixed media, crinoline, toile, saddle leather, colors) I’m bored and want to go back to other brands (ducks my head in cover )
> 
> @biorin, @demicouture, when DH and I were looking to buy prospective apts, it seemed like high end realtor stylists used the H pillows, blankets, and even orange boxes, so maybe that’s who buys them




I kept thinking where I would put the Avalon blanket if I was gifted one ...the only place would be hidden in the bedroom... the thought of anyone coming to the house and seeing the blanket or heaven forbid the cushion in the living room .... cringe!


----------



## EllenTsai

demicouture said:


> I kept thinking where I would put the Avalon blanket if I was gifted one ...the only place would be hidden in the bedroom... the thought of anyone coming to the house and seeing the blanket or heaven forbid the cushion in the living room .... cringe!


I kept thinking the grey blankets would be sooo nice on my bed…
Then I remembered I have a cat….


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> Went scouting around but they’re surprisingly elusive! Thank you again for the recommendation! I think I still remember your so kelly shoulder bag in light colored alligator? (It was one of my matte exotic leather inspirations)
> 
> @pasdedeux1, I did pick up a light colored mini Loewe puzzle and am also looking at a little hammock which seems to be their interpretation of a lindy crossed with a picotin.
> 
> so my unpopular h opinion is perhaps other houses do the cute bag style better, and maybe, after 13 years of almost exclusive Hermes (jige, trim, regular and sellier evelyne, vespas, picotin pm, mm, GM, and TGM, golf bag, christine,  troika bolide, Victoria, Paris Bombay, kelly, Birkin, JPG birkin and kelly fringe, HAC, rugby, double sens, onamaitou, chaine d’ancre, metallic clutch, assorted sizes, materials, mixed media, crinoline, toile, saddle leather, colors) I’m bored and want to go back to other brands (ducks my head in cover )
> 
> @biorin, @demicouture, when DH and I were looking to buy prospective apts, it seemed like high end realtor stylists used the H pillows, blankets, and even orange boxes, so maybe that’s who buys them


Your collection contains many of my HG bags sadly mainly discontinued ....RESPECT        I adore your taste.
I also Love the Loewe Hammock bag but I do have clients that found them unpractical..at least in the large size.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

My latest unpopular opinion-I hate Mini anything when it comes to handbags
But especially the Mini-Kelly it just makes me cringe and seems like bandwagon jumping putting trend 1st.
I always thought Hermes was above jumping on a trend.


----------



## 880

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Your collection contains many of my HG bags sadly mainly discontinued ....RESPECT        I adore your taste.
> I also Love the Loewe Hammock bag but I do have clients that found them unpractical..at least in the large size.


Thank you! Many of them are still available on ebay At very reasonable prices. I guess another unpopular opinion, at least in this day and age, is that it’s not enough to shop boutique for a full range. Resellers, other than the ones who price gouge, can be a treasure trove of well priced bags: nowadays, bags size 30cm and higher are great deals in lindy, bolide, plume, picotin, Victoria, to name just a few. And Birkin 35 and kelly 32/35 are well priced too. Trims and mawaris are easily available. As are Medor, faco, jige elans, etc etc.


----------



## RitaLA

biorin said:


> It is definitely starting to feel very uninspired. I think some rather uncreative people use a Birkin in the same way... "I have money, but how do I make sure that people know I have money???"


So agree with this!!!!!!  It’s becoming diluted …. I don’t know …. It’s almost like: I wouldn’t want to be seen with it because the sight of a birkin is LOADED with some much meaning (negative and positive). People will disagree with this and it’s ok because it’s my personal opinion but to me, personally, it seems like people are desperately trying to fit in.  I feel like there’s an overarching message in the luxury world that for one to make it and to fit in 100% you need to reach the mount everest, the pinnacle of luxury, which is a birkin. On top of that, there are the “trimmings” pillows, blankets, etc etc.  It’s so hard because how can we judge someone’s likes and dislikes??  Hermes is the  “la crème de la crème” of luxury and we want to be part of that world somehow but it seems like people are making their homes a shrine to Hermès and I am not into that stuff. I want to have an identity that is my own. Instead of hiding behind an expensive handbag to increase my value. Hopefully, I won’t get any heat for my opinion. This is what works for me and what I think. Disagreements are normal and ok.


----------



## EllenTsai

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My latest unpopular opinion-I hate Mini anything when it comes to handbags
> But especially the Mini-Kelly it just makes me cringe and seems like bandwagon jumping putting trend 1st.
> I always thought Hermes was above jumping on a trend.


I love mini bags…
When I go out I just need care, keys, phone. My daughter can’t bring a bunch of junk and then try to put them in my bag


----------



## LouiseCPH

Here is my unpopular opinion: I will never buy or even covet H jewelry. I think it is too “look at me” and mass produced, and I much prefer to go to artist/artisans locally or when traveling that can make truly unique pieces, sometimes made specifically for me. And either for a much better price than H (not surprising) or with much better materials (i.e. gold, not gilded….) for the same price. Some of the H pieces I don’t _dislike_, but they are still not worth the price, even when using my best H math. I will spend my money on scarves in stead…..


----------



## FizzyWater

LouiseCPH said:


> Here is my unpopular opinion: I will never buy or even covet H jewelry. I think it is too “look at me” and mass produced, and I much prefer to go to artist/artisans locally or when traveling that can make truly unique pieces, sometimes made specifically for me. And either for a much better price than H (not surprising) or with much better materials (i.e. gold, not gilded….) for the same price. Some of the H pieces I don’t _dislike_, but they are still not worth the price, even when using my best H math. I will spend my money on scarves in stead…..



I have a few Hapi/Behapis that I like as tailored pops of color, but even were I in the market for expensive jewelry* I’d prefer something unique that I couldn’t find elsewhere over Hermès offerings.  I include the sought-after pieces from VCA, Cartier, etc., in my unfortunate reverse-snobbery, too.

*my bank account bursts into laughsobs…


----------



## demicouture

RitaLA said:


> So agree with this!!!!!!  It’s becoming diluted …. I don’t know …. It’s almost like: I wouldn’t want to be seen with it because the sight of a birkin is LOADED with some much meaning (negative and positive). People will disagree with this and it’s ok because it’s my personal opinion but to me, personally, it seems like people are desperately trying to fit in.  I feel like there’s an overarching message in the luxury world that for one to make it and to fit in 100% you need to reach the mount everest, the pinnacle of luxury, which is a birkin. On top of that, there are the “trimmings” pillows, blankets, etc etc.  It’s so hard because how can we judge someone’s likes and dislikes??  Hermes is the  “la crème de la crème” of luxury and we want to be part of that world somehow but it seems like people are making their homes a shrine to Hermès and I am not into that stuff. I want to have an identity that is my own. Instead of hiding behind an expensive handbag to increase my value. Hopefully, I won’t get any heat for my opinion. This is what works for me and what I think. Disagreements are normal and ok.




I agree, the Birkin/Kelly these days has become too much of a wannabe rich girl's look... meaning the entire look is often full on.
I definitely always tone down my outfit and mostly am casual when carrying my H bags.

Another sad situation is homes where orange boxes are on display... ouch


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> Thank you! Many of them are still available on ebay At very reasonable prices. I guess another unpopular opinion, at least in this day and age, is that it’s not enough to shop boutique for a full range. Resellers, other than the ones who price gouge, can be a treasure trove of well priced bags: nowadays, bags size 30cm and higher are great deals in lindy, bolide, plume, picotin, Victoria, to name just a few. And Birkin 35 and kelly 32/35 are well priced too. Trims and mawaris are easily available. As are Medor, faco, face elans, etc etc.


shhhhh! I thought that was OUR secret!


----------



## Addicted to bags

DR2014 said:


> Have you tried the new trim?


I just looked at it on the website. Very intriguing, reminds me of the Vespa. Thanks for the tip. I'll try to go see my SA this weekend.


----------



## duggi84

LouiseCPH said:


> Here is my unpopular opinion: I will never buy or even covet H jewelry. I think it is too “look at me” and mass produced, and I much prefer to go to artist/artisans locally or when traveling that can make truly unique pieces, sometimes made specifically for me. And either for a much better price than H (not surprising) or with much better materials (i.e. gold, not gilded….) for the same price. Some of the H pieces I don’t _dislike_, but they are still not worth the price, even when using my best H math. I will spend my money on scarves in stead…..





FizzyWater said:


> I have a few Hapi/Behapis that I like as tailored pops of color, but even were I in the market for expensive jewelry* I’d prefer something unique that I couldn’t find elsewhere over Hermès offerings.  I include the sought-after pieces from VCA, Cartier, etc., in my unfortunate reverse-snobbery, too.
> 
> *my bank account bursts into laughsobs…



Unfortunately their fine jewelry might seem mass-produced in some ways, but it's not, and can be annoyingly hard to get sometimes.  I think their gold is _generally_ quite overpriced, so unless you _really love_ a particular design, it's not really worth it.  Their silver is actually very reasonable though: they have some very striking and edgy designs and the amount of silver you get in most of their pieces is pretty significant for the price.


----------



## hermesgeek

Is it just me or the kelly wallet to go is overhyped. I’d choose a wallet with a strap by bottega, Saint laurent, or chanel like the wallet on chain over the kelly to go anyday and I have a huge love for hermes.


----------



## biorin

duggi84 said:


> Unfortunately their fine jewelry might seem mass-produced in some ways, but it's not, and can be annoyingly hard to get sometimes.  I think their gold is _generally_ quite overpriced, so unless you _really love_ a particular design, it's not really worth it.  Their silver is actually very reasonable though: they have some very striking and edgy designs and the amount of silver you get in most of their pieces is pretty significant for the price.



Maybe it's slightly off topic, but are they really any more overpriced than other high-end designers? VCA is very pretty, but 18k for a necklace mostly made of something as inexpensive as mother of pearl or onyx blows my mind.


----------



## Suncatcher

My very unpopular opinion is that my favourite sizes are a 35 birkin and a 32 Kelly. I do not like the small bags as they feel “influencer trendy” to me. I like the classic sizes!


----------



## loves

It is now the wanna-be brand, especially the b and k. I still love the Kelly but I don’t want to be seen with them on; I hardly carry my birkins since I prefer a shoulder carry option. So many of these bags spotted on people who do not seem to put a little thought or effort in their dressing. For small bag days nothing beats the Constance for me so popular as they are I still carry mine regularly.


----------



## duggi84

hermesgeek said:


> Is it just me or the kelly wallet to go is overhyped. I’d choose a wallet with a strap by bottega, Saint laurent, or chanel like the wallet on chain over the kelly to go anyday and I have a huge love for hermes.



Actually I like the concept, but I want a Kelly Classic Wallet and plan to use a Twillon as a strap instead...the classic has the card slots AND the space for items, which makes it a tad more practical IMHO because it doesn't require ALSO carrying a wallet (ironically).



biorin said:


> Maybe it's slightly off topic, but are they really any more overpriced than other high-end designers? VCA is very pretty, but 18k for a necklace mostly made of something as inexpensive as mother of pearl or onyx blows my mind.



You make a very fair point here.  I'm thinking more their high-end stuff...like the $40,000 largest version of the classic Chain d'Ancre necklace.  It's a beautiful and classic design, but it also has a lot of gold weight (nowhere near $40k worth) and as such their pricing on it is astronomical.  It's a terrible example for me to bring up though because it's my hubby's dream piece and I hope to be able to just be able to drop $40k on it for him someday


----------



## skybluesky

The best H bag is the TPM Evelyne.  I've been carrying it pretty much exclusively (when I use a bag at all) since the pandemic hit.  I have a baby now and I carry the diaper bag and my Evie fits my stuff.  I have a B30 which sadly I don't use much.


----------



## Ethengdurst

LouiseCPH said:


> Here is my unpopular opinion: I will never buy or even covet H jewelry. I think it is too “look at me” and mass produced, and I much prefer to go to artist/artisans locally or when traveling that can make truly unique pieces, sometimes made specifically for me. And either for a much better price than H (not surprising) or with much better materials (i.e. gold, not gilded….) for the same price. Some of the H pieces I don’t _dislike_, but they are still not worth the price, even when using my best H math. I will spend my money on scarves in stead…..





duggi84 said:


> Unfortunately their fine jewelry might seem mass-produced in some ways, but it's not, and can be annoyingly hard to get sometimes.  I think their gold is _generally_ quite overpriced, so unless you _really love_ a particular design, it's not really worth it.  Their silver is actually very reasonable though: they have some very striking and edgy designs and the amount of silver you get in most of their pieces is pretty significant for the price.


I too am not impressed with their fine jewelry and do think they’re way overpriced. But I like alot of their silver and fashion jewelry!


----------



## duggi84

Ethengdurst said:


> I too am not impressed with their fine jewelry and do think they’re way overpriced. But I like alot of their silver and fashion jewelry!



There's a few gems in the gold jewelry line.  I'm trying to get a Niloticus Ring for example.. not bad for a gold ring with that much presence without being too much, tbh.


----------



## Nahreen

duggi84 said:


> There's a few gems in the gold jewelry line.  I'm trying to get a Niloticus Ring for example.. not bad for a gold ring with that much presence without being too much, tbh.


I am trying to get one of those too (the medium version) but it is not available here in Europe so it will probably take some time for my SA to find one.


----------



## WhiteBus

Fine jewellery, however prestigious Hermes might be, will only truly hold its premium value if it comes from a renown and established jewellery house like Cartier, Faberge, Garrard or Graff.


----------



## DoggieBags

When I see a home filled with hermes home goods like Avalon blankets, H cushions, etc. the thought crosses my mind that the home owner may have been buying all this stuff to get their spend high enough to get quota bags. I don’t see the point of having giant H’s displayed all throughout one’s home. I was gifted an Avalon blanket a few years ago and while I like it well enough, I can’t see having multiples of this displayed throughout my home.


----------



## EllenTsai

I think… for designer jewelry nothing hold value unless we are talking high jewelry. They’re not rare or limited and they are 10 times over priced than exact replicas. I wouldn’t buy them for the hope that they would hold value…


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## biorin

duggi84 said:


> You make a very fair point here.  I'm thinking more their high-end stuff...like the $40,000 largest version of the classic Chain d'Ancre necklace.  It's a beautiful and classic design, but it also has a lot of gold weight (nowhere near $40k worth) and as such their pricing on it is astronomical.  It's a terrible example for me to bring up though because it's my hubby's dream piece and I hope to be able to just be able to drop $40k on it for him someday



That's true, I did forget about the astronomically priced high end items. So sweet of you to think of your hubby though 

And I also adore the niloticus pieces and find them to be relatively reasonable and unique. Good luck finding the ring... I'm having a hell of a time seeking them out too!


----------



## duggi84

Nahreen said:


> I am trying to get one of those too (the medium version) but it is not available here in Europe so it will probably take some time for my SA to find one.





biorin said:


> That's true, I did forget about the astronomically priced high end items. So sweet of you to think of your hubby though
> 
> And I also adore the niloticus pieces and find them to be relatively reasonable and unique. Good luck finding the ring... I'm having a hell of a time seeking them out too!



The large and medium versions of the ring are available on the US website in nearly every size.  They just restocked recently, as only the large had been available in two sizes for several months.  Even if not in the US, I'd urge your SA to put in an order, since they're clearly still making them.



			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/niloticus-ombre-ring-medium-model-H119630Bv00046/
		




			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/niloticus-ombre-ring-large-model-H216620Bv00046/


----------



## RitaLA

duggi84 said:


> The large and medium versions of the ring are available on the US website in nearly every size.  They just restocked recently, as only the large had been available in two sizes for several months.  Even if not in the US, I'd urge your SA to put in an order, since they're clearly still making them.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/niloticus-ombre-ring-medium-model-H119630Bv00046/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/niloticus-ombre-ring-large-model-H216620Bv00046/
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161441
> View attachment 5161442


That ring is really cool!!!!  I was considering it. It’s not screaming Hermès and the craftsmanship looks really well executed!  Overpriced for gold and for what it is?!  Absolutely!  But we just have to pick our battles.  Hermès will always be overpriced but when it comes to certain pieces of jewelry I am willing to swallow it.


----------



## duggi84

RitaLA said:


> That ring is really cool!!!!  I was considering it. It’s not screaming Hermès and the craftsmanship looks really well executed!  Overpriced for gold and for what it is?!  Absolutely!  But we just have to pick our battles.  Hermès will always be overpriced but when it comes to certain pieces of jewelry I am willing to swallow it.



Exactly how I feel.  I saw one in person (in the wrong size) and was impressed with the delicacy of the craftsmanship on this piece vs. some of their other fine jewelry.


----------



## papertiger

Reminder: 
*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products and is not a chat thread, Ta! *


----------



## 880

Unpopular opinion: I prefer the della  cavalleria mini to the mini lindy

i had mentioned my DC interest to my SA a while ago. yesterday I purchased my first epsom bag, a DC in craie, phw. It has an outside pocket and an adjustable strap. 

Although it is a bit more sticky outie than the Loewe mini puzzle (which collapses) , DC seems closer to the body (less sticky outie) than the H mini lindy that I tried on earlier this week. The DC also seems to have a more elegant attachment of strap to body and a cleaner silhouette when worn (I’m keeping both DC and the puzzle; the Loewe will be more carefree to travel . Both are easier to get into than the mini Lindy and neither have the mini lindy outer handles which are like Mickey Mouse ears  (useful on the larger lindy bags, but in the way on the mini) but of course YMMV


----------



## essiedub

880 said:


> Unpopular opinion: I prefer the della  cavalleria mini to the mini lindy
> 
> i had mentioned my DC interest to my SA a while ago. yesterday I purchased my first epsom bag, a DC in craie, phw. It has an outside pocket and an adjustable strap.
> 
> Although it is a bit more sticky outie than the Loewe mini puzzle (which collapses) , DC seems closer to the body (less sticky outie) than the H mini lindy that I tried on earlier this week. The DC also seems to have a more elegant attachment of strap to body and a cleaner silhouette when worn (I’m keeping both DC and the puzzle; the Loewe will be more carefree to travel . Both are easier to get into than the mini Lindy and neither have the mini lindy outer handles which are like Mickey Mouse ears  (useful on the larger lindy bags, but in the way on the mini) but of course YMMV
> View attachment 5162356
> View attachment 5162357
> View attachment 5162358
> View attachment 5162359


Well I guess my unpopular opinion on this is that I prefer the Loewe to the H..quelle horreur!  Nonetheless I do love the craie!


----------



## 880

essiedub said:


> Well I guess my unpopular opinion on this is that I prefer the Loewe to the H..quelle horreur!  Nonetheless I do love the craie!


Lol, H is not always the end of the rainbow! If everyone shared my taste, the world would be so boring 

i forgot to credit and thank one of us here for her mention of the Loewe as an alternative to the mini lindy, so my belated thank you To @pasdedeux1


----------



## skybluesky

880 said:


> Unpopular opinion: I prefer the della  cavalleria mini to the mini lindy
> 
> i had mentioned my DC interest to my SA a while ago. yesterday I purchased my first epsom bag, a DC in craie, phw. It has an outside pocket and an adjustable strap.
> 
> Although it is a bit more sticky outie than the Loewe mini puzzle (which collapses) , DC seems closer to the body (less sticky outie) than the H mini lindy that I tried on earlier this week. The DC also seems to have a more elegant attachment of strap to body and a cleaner silhouette when worn (I’m keeping both DC and the puzzle; the Loewe will be more carefree to travel . Both are easier to get into than the mini Lindy and neither have the mini lindy outer handles which are like Mickey Mouse ears  (useful on the larger lindy bags, but in the way on the mini) but of course YMMV
> View attachment 5162356
> View attachment 5162357
> View attachment 5162358
> View attachment 5162359



That's a beautiful bag on you and I like that it's low profile and doesn't seem to stick out too much.


----------



## skybluesky

duggi84 said:


> The large and medium versions of the ring are available on the US website in nearly every size.  They just restocked recently, as only the large had been available in two sizes for several months.  Even if not in the US, I'd urge your SA to put in an order, since they're clearly still making them.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/niloticus-ombre-ring-medium-model-H119630Bv00046/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/niloticus-ombre-ring-large-model-H216620Bv00046/
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161441
> View attachment 5161442


Wow, I'm not usually into H fine jewelry, but both are beautiful.  Not my usual style, but it's very elegant.


----------



## 880

skybluesky said:


> That's a beautiful bag on you and I like that it's low profile and doesn't seem to stick out too much.


Thank you so much! Agree that it doesn’t stick out too much! And, it has a back pocket that fits an iPhone 10, no case. 
unpopular opinion: my new favorite H bag has a back pocket and an adjustable strap! Living large

forgot to add, I prefer the Della cavalleria to the mini roulis


----------



## loh

880 said:


> Unpopular opinion: I prefer the della  cavalleria mini to the mini lindy
> 
> i had mentioned my DC interest to my SA a while ago. yesterday I purchased my first epsom bag, a DC in craie, phw. It has an outside pocket and an adjustable strap.
> 
> Although it is a bit more sticky outie than the Loewe mini puzzle (which collapses) , DC seems closer to the body (less sticky outie) than the H mini lindy that I tried on earlier this week. The DC also seems to have a more elegant attachment of strap to body and a cleaner silhouette when worn (I’m keeping both DC and the puzzle; the Loewe will be more carefree to travel . Both are easier to get into than the mini Lindy and neither have the mini lindy outer handles which are like Mickey Mouse ears  (useful on the larger lindy bags, but in the way on the mini) but of course YMMV



Sticky outie - lol - love it!  The craie DC looks great on you!

I'm also not a big fan of the Lindy, but would like to add another cross-body type bag.  I passed on a mini Roulis recently, and not sure if the Trim is necessarily what I'm looking for either. 

Another unpopular opinion of mine is that I'm not so into items with a big H on them, which is why I don't go for Constances either, even though they could fit the cross-body bag bill.  I admire them on others, but just not my vibe.  This is probably why I always wear my Evie with the H on the inside too.  LOL.


----------



## 880

loh said:


> Sticky outie - lol - love it!  The craie DC looks great on you!
> 
> I'm also not a big fan of the Lindy, but would like to add another cross-body type bag.  I passed on a mini Roulis recently, and not sure if the Trim is necessarily what I'm looking for either.
> 
> Another unpopular opinion of mine is that I'm not so into items with a big H on them, which is why I don't go for Constances either, even though they could fit the cross-body bag bill.  I admire them on others, but just not my vibe.


Thank you! Try it @loh! i think it looks a bit more organic and  less contrived than the mini roulis, JMO of course! On the Della cavalleria thread someone posted a pic of the mini roulis and the DC side by side.


----------



## Christofle

The quality of their leather belts being questionable is my unpopular opinion. I find the leather to be very thin and dry…

They also have some very questionable design.


----------



## electricbluerita

Christofle said:


> The quality of their leather belts being questionable is my unpopular opinion. I find the leather to be very thin and dry…
> 
> They also have some very questionable design.



Is that the Stars Wars font!?


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Christofle

electricbluerita said:


> Is that the Stars Wars font!?


The theme song is now playing in my head when I see it… in an H land far far away.


----------



## pasdedeux1

880 said:


> Lol, H is not always the end of the rainbow! If everyone shared my taste, the world would be so boring
> 
> i forgot to credit and thank one of us here for her mention of the Loewe as an alternative to the mini lindy, so my belated thank you To @pasdedeux1


You’re welcome! So glad it worked for you!

(signed, she who also collects Puzzles!)


----------



## periogirl28

My unpopular Hermes opinion is that Barenia Faubourg is not a Heritage  leather.


----------



## ladysarah

periogirl28 said:


> My unpopular Hermes opinion is that Barenia Faubourg is not a Heritage  leather.


…still lovely though!


----------



## jelliedfeels

HoneyLocks said:


> Here comes a bad one, sorry everybody who owns a Collier de Chien Bracelet,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: do you really want to think about this when looking at your arm candy?
> 
> 
> 
> but it reminds me of what is used at the ICU to fixate the arm of agitated patients:
> View attachment 5155857


I love this!

I like the CDC & I’ve always thought it looks fetish inspired.

 It does make me wonder whether some of the Hermes respectability gatekeepers would hate people wearing the CDC in public if it weren’t a hermes product


----------



## papertiger

Christofle said:


> The quality of their leather belts being questionable is my unpopular opinion. I find the leather to be very thin and dry…
> 
> They also have some very questionable design.
> 
> View attachment 5162716



I suppose H has to try new ideas but that buckle is  

I think the USP about the belt kits is that most ('normal' leathers) are reversible. The first I bought was a box/togo black/choc and it really worked well for traveling for work/off duty with just one belt. They're not corded/moulded with snake like pliability like the amazing belts of old but they are useful. 

H's other belts are more as we would expect regards quality now. But, I agree, when I feel a classic _vintage_ H belt, the older the better, it's a whole different story.


----------



## papertiger

jelliedfeels said:


> I love this!
> 
> I like the CDC & I’ve always thought it looks fetish inspired.
> 
> It does make me wonder whether some of the Hermes respectability gatekeepers would hate people wearing the CDC in public if it weren’t a hermes product



I first saw one in Paris at 15. My father was  . I remember my uncle said to my father "it's not what you think, I know where they're from" and then bought me one  .

They were created at the time of heightened mainstream surrealism in French fashion (1947) a la Maison Schiaparelli, and also ref the early dog collars in Hermes' collections. To me, they still look 1940s.


----------



## EllenTsai

Seriously… there are way worse things than CDC people wear in public…


----------



## allanrvj

I finally thought of an unpopular opinion:

Hermès is such a coward for not putting out more smooth barenia products. The leather is not "exclusive" or "rare". It's Novonappa by Tanneries Haas and they have plenty of supply (technically, you have to order it so they make a fresh one for you), but still, it's available to the public. They're just afraid of customers who might come back because they realize their bags get easily scratched--not knowing that there are a lot of knowledgeable customers who knows what barenia is, how it can be, and what it could look like over time.


----------



## periogirl28

allanrvj said:


> I finally thought of an unpopular opinion:
> 
> Hermès is such a coward for not putting out more smooth barenia products. The leather is not "exclusive" or "rare". It's Novonappa by Tanneries Haas and they have plenty of supply (technically, you have to order it so they make a fresh one for you), but still, it's available to the public. They're just afraid of customers who might come back because they realize their bags get easily scratched--not knowing that there are a lot of knowledgeable customers who knows what barenia is, how it can be, and what it could look like over time.


It can’t sell in Asia. The SMs have told me a ton of horror stories of customers who want things to remain absolutely BNIB pristine. So some of us get first dibs.


----------



## allanrvj

periogirl28 said:


> It can’t sell in Asia. The SMs have told me a ton of horror stories of customers who want things to remain absolutely BNIB pristine. So some of us get first dibs.


So maybe not sell it in Asia but make it more available elsewhere.


----------



## LVovely

periogirl28 said:


> It can’t sell in Asia. The SMs have told me a ton of horror stories of customers who want things to remain absolutely BNIB pristine. So some of us get first dibs.



Another unpopular H opinion: I am annoyed by people who leave the stickers on the hardware, buy replacement stickers for it, buy bag inserts, are very anal about scratches and use in general….it makes me wanna tell them: go out and enjoy life more, stop being scared about things and be more relaxed and maybe don‘t buy it if it adds so much anxiety to your life? After all, nothing can be taken into our graves and maybe that‘s a good thing, teaches you to let go! Twillys on the handles I do enjoy, but I see them as decoration only…


----------



## allanrvj

lovelyrita said:


> Another unpopular H opinion: I am annoyed by people who leave the stickers on the hardware, buy replacement stickers for it, buy bag inserts, are very anal about scratches and use in general….it makes me wanna tell them: go out and enjoy life more, stop being scared about things and be more relaxed and maybe don‘t buy it if it adds so much anxiety to your life? After all, nothing can be taken into our graves and maybe that‘s a good thing, teaches you to let go! Twillys on the handles I do enjoy, but I see them as decoration only…


I guess a big percentage of these people are those who flip bags


----------



## 880

allanrvj said:


> I finally thought of an unpopular opinion:
> 
> Hermès is such a coward for not putting out more smooth barenia products. The leather is not "exclusive" or "rare". It's Novonappa by Tanneries Haas and they have plenty of supply (technically, you have to order it so they make a fresh one for you), but still, it's available to the public. They're just afraid of customers who might come back because they realize their bags get easily scratched--not knowing that there are a lot of knowledgeable customers who knows what barenia is, how it can be, and what it could look like over time.



as a corollary, one can argue an unpopular opinion that an Hermes bag is no longer the pinnacle of luxury. Go bespoke (and ask for barenia if you want) . I’m currently awaiting a Buffalo Dalmatian bag from Duret.com. Everything is custom and hand stitchedl


----------



## allanrvj

880 said:


> as a corollary, one can argue an unpopular opinion that an Hermes bag is no longer the pinnacle of luxury. Go bespoke (and ask for barenia if you want) . I’m currently awaiting a Buffalo Dalmatian bag from Duret.com. Everything is custom and hand stitchedl


I'm actually doing that. (If you're reading this, hi Peter Nitz!  )


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## jelliedfeels

I’m not sure if this is unpopular but I wish they’d make some of their clutch styles as bigger cross-bodies, like a nice egee cylinder on a strap or a medor flap bag as I love the look but clutches are just a bit hard to use for me.

Of course it’s possible these things do exist & I don’t know the lore enough to know what they are called/not on website


papertiger said:


> I first saw one in Paris at 15. My father was  . I remember my uncle said to my father "it's not what you think, I know where they're from" and then bought me one  .
> 
> They were created at the time of heightened mainstream surrealism in French fashion (1947) a la Maison Schiaparelli, and also ref the early dog collars in Hermes' collections. To me, they still look 1940s.


What a great story!
The dream is to be young & to have a relative who appreciates Hermes (or indeed any designer)!  

That’s  interesting- I would’ve never guessed they were that old because conversely they look very rock & roll to me - I’d have thought mid-late 70s.


----------



## 880

allanrvj said:


> I'm actually doing that. (If you're reading this, hi Peter Nitz!  )


Great minds think alike! 
I remember Pete and Mario from luxury shops, and I am planning to explore that option as well!  
Hi Peter!


----------



## EllenTsai

880 said:


> as a corollary, one can argue an unpopular opinion that an Hermes bag is no longer the pinnacle of luxury. Go bespoke (and ask for barenia if you want) . I’m currently awaiting a Buffalo Dalmatian bag from Duret.com. Everything is custom and hand stitchedl


Can I just say you’re such a dangerous influence….
I just googled brunello… their knitwears look so nice
And I’m about to google Duret…


----------



## periogirl28

allanrvj said:


> So maybe not sell it in Asia but make it more available elsewhere.


I don’t know why they haven’t done that.


----------



## Perja

biorin said:


> It is definitely starting to feel very uninspired. I think some rather uncreative people use a Birkin in the same way... "I have money, but how do I make sure that people know I have money???"


I thought it was by wearing ripped up denim and Golden Goose beat-up sneakers? 


electricbluerita said:


> Is that the Stars Wars font!?



Paging @sf_newyorker - do we have a new sign for the cantina?


----------



## 880

EllenTsai said:


> Can I just say you’re such a dangerous influence….
> I just googled brunello… their knitwears look so nice
> And I’m about to google Duret…



thanks! We’re all enablers here lol! 

I do think, for premier designer, Hermes cashmere silk cardigans can be a good deal. But you have to cherry pick. I’m not completely sold on the cut of H pullovers. 

Brunello regular every season knit wear is relatively well priced; wears well; and looks fantastic on the body (IMO, the fit of their super expensive fantasy opera pieces with ostrich feathers doesn’t fit anyone but supermodels or Kiera Knightley). They do a great selection of v neck and crew neck champagne gold, gunmetal black etc etc, all of which go well with Hermes pants. There is definitely room in a wardrobe for both H and brunello pants ( different flow and function). IMO brunello outerwear drapes a bit more naturally on the body. Hermes outerwear is a bit more built up and encases your torso like a shield. 

IMO Duret makes a nicer men’s belt than Hermes. I was introduced to Duret.com, bc my DH buys their custom belts from leflot in NYC, but we ordered my bag from his atelier in Paris. Duret will send you weekly videos of your bag being made. From select8ng the hides, to cutting; to a video of hand stitching etc etc. @Tasha1 Started a thread on her beautiful pink croc bag from Duret https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/duret-bag.1040839/


----------



## EllenTsai

880 said:


> thanks! We’re all enablers here lol!
> 
> I do think, for premier designer, Hermes cashmere silk cardigans can be a good deal. But you have to cherry pick. I’m not completely sold on the cut of H pullovers.
> 
> Brunello regular every season knit wear is relatively well priced; wears well; and looks fantastic on the body (IMO, the fit of their super expensive fantasy opera pieces with ostrich feathers doesn’t fit anyone but supermodels or Kiera Knightley). They do a great selection of v neck and crew neck champagne gold, gunmetal black etc etc, all of which go well with Hermes pants. There is definitely room in a wardrobe for both H and brunello pants ( different flow and function). IMO brunello outerwear drapes a bit more naturally on the body. Hermes outerwear is a bit more built up and encases your torso like a shield.
> 
> IMO Duret makes a nicer men’s belt than Hermes. I was introduced to Duret.com, bc my DH buys their custom belts from leflot in NYC, but we ordered my bag from his atelier in Paris. Duret will send you weekly videos of your bag being made. From select8ng the hides, to cutting; to a video of hand stitching etc etc. @Tasha1 Started a thread on her beautiful pink croc bag from Duret https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/duret-bag.1040839/


Totally enablers!!! 
I got 2 sweaters and a knit dress from H this year.
I've decided this year is the year that I want to start building my quality RTW capsule wardrobe.
I love knitwear and I think I'm starting to fall in love with Brunello! 
And that croc bag is GORGEOUS!


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> The quality of their leather belts being questionable is my unpopular opinion. I find the leather to be very thin and dry…
> 
> They also have some very questionable design.
> 
> View attachment 5162716


This buckle, ugh.
it’s up there with cha  Nel earrings


----------



## LouiseCPH

loh said:


> Sticky outie - lol - love it!  The craie DC looks great on you!
> 
> I'm also not a big fan of the Lindy, but would like to add another cross-body type bag.  I passed on a mini Roulis recently, and not sure if the Trim is necessarily what I'm looking for either.
> 
> Another unpopular opinion of mine is that I'm not so into items with a big H on them, which is why I don't go for Constances either, even though they could fit the cross-body bag bill.  I admire them on others, but just not my vibe.  This is probably why I always wear my Evie with the H on the inside too.  LOL.


I feel the same way, which is why I love my Mosaique cross-body


----------



## louise_elouise

Unpopular opinion: I think birkins can be aging. Not sure if it’s because I associate birkin 35s with the naughties or because the bags are so serious. There’s something about the style that usually looks like someone is *trying.*

it’s a bag that rarely looks effortless and cool to me


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

louise_elouise said:


> Unpopular opinion: I think birkins can be aging. Not sure if it’s because I associate birkin 35s with the naughties or because the bags are so serious. There’s something about the style that usually looks like someone is *trying.*
> 
> it’s a bag that rarely looks effortless and cool to me


I personally think that pristine Birkins in size 25 are not ageing but a bit 'try-hard' 'poseur' (especially in Himalaya )
HOWEVER a beautifully aged and worn slouchy Birkin in a 35 looks like the epitome of cool to me especially if it is in Barenia or box leather or floppy Togo


----------



## louise_elouise

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I personally think that pristine Birkins in size 25 are not ageing but a bit 'try-hard' 'poseur' (especially in Himalaya )
> HOWEVER a beautifully aged and worn slouchy Birkin in a 35 looks like the epitome of cool to me especially if it is in Barenia or box leather or floppy Togo


Ah yes good point! Honestly if it’s a well loved bag, particularly on a beautifully aged woman, then *chefs kiss* it’s stunning


----------



## allanrvj

louise_elouise said:


> Unpopular opinion: I think birkins can be aging. Not sure if it’s because I associate birkin 35s with the naughties or because the bags are so serious. There’s something about the style that usually looks like someone is *trying.*
> 
> it’s a bag that rarely looks effortless and cool to me


maybe because it takes much effort to carry it. it's so freaking heavy


----------



## carabelli888

I am not a fan of the Shadow Birkin. Sorry


----------



## EllenTsai

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I personally think that pristine Birkins in size 25 are not ageing but a bit 'try-hard' 'poseur' (especially in Himalaya )


Maybe this has something to do with this trend of ‘femininity/ feminine energy/ level up’ on social media that gives the impression?


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## showgratitude

No matter how "cute" they look, I am not really into mini bags or super small bags (It could barely fit anything!). Sometimes I even wonder if the person got the mini-version only because it's cheaper (like a Kelly 20 vs a Kelly 32 would be approximately $3K less) and not because they truly love it?!  (Assuming your SA gave you a choice in the boutique, I am not talking about the resellers' market).
And also I wonder if it appears to be "harder to find" because it's relatively cheaper..and so a lot of people like it more from that price point..and not because they love it and is functional even when super small?
Sorry if you have it, love it, or both. But those are just some of the questions that run through my head when I see someone with that kind of bag  It may be cute but it's just not for me. And of course one can buy what he/she likes to buy because it is his/her/money.


----------



## EllenTsai

showgratitude said:


> No matter how "cute" they look, I am not really into mini bags or super small bags. Sometimes I even wonder if the person got the mini-version only because it's cheaper (like a Kelly 20 vs a Kelly 32 would be approximately $3K less) and not because they truly love it?!  (Assuming your SA gave you a choice in the boutique, I am not talking about the resellers' market).
> And also I wonder if it appears to be "harder to find" because it's relatively cheaper..and so a lot of people like it more from that price point..and not because they love it and is functional even when super small?


I love small bags. When I go out I bring keys, phones and a couple of cards only. Hardly need a B40/K32 for it.
Being 5’1 and size 34/36, a huge bag just look silly on me. When I tried on Chanel classic flap maxi it looks like I’m walking around with a pillow.
I carry small bag/tiny bag because it fits my lifestyle.


----------



## periogirl28

EllenTsai said:


> I love small bags. When I go out I bring keys, phones and a couple of cards only. Hardly need a B40/K32 for it.
> Being 5’1 and size 34/36, a huge bag just look silly on me. When I tried on Chanel classic flap maxi it looks like I’m walking around with a pillow.
> I carry small bag/tiny bag because it fits my lifestyle.


Being the same size I get you and I agree with the last sentence. I used to carry B30 and K32 and now they are mainly the 28s, 25s, 20 etc which get used more, only because I am no longer working. I really do not need to carry as much as I used to and this has nothing to do with trends. It's about what suits me and what fits me. The largest bag I do carry now are the Longchamps which I use during flights to stash my jacket/ coat especially during security checks. That also fits my mini bag or whatever bag I intend to travel with and a small inflight bag. I know lots of members here don't care for mini bags and that's completely fine. Actually I am grateful as that leaves more bags for us.


----------



## EllenTsai

periogirl28 said:


> Being the same size I get you and I agree with the last sentence. I used to carry B30 and K32 and now they are mainly the 28s, 25s, 20 etc which get used more, only because I am no longer working. I really do not need to carry as much as I used to and this has nothing to do with trends. It's about what suits me and what fits me. The largest bag I do carry now are the Longchamps which I use during flights to stash my jacket/ coat especially during security checks. That also fits my mini bag or whatever bag I intend to travel with and a small inflight bag. I know lots of members here don't care for mini bags and that's completely fine. Actually I am grateful as that leaves more bags for us.


When I travel with my daughter I used to have a nappy bag/trunkie and then a small cross body bag then I don't have to forage in the big bag for my wallet among all the kids stuff
Now she carries her own back pack I still have my small cross body bag. I'm a firm believer of travelling light


----------



## Surrealish

My unpopular opinion is that both quota bags (Birkin and Kelly) are kinda impractical    (don't kill me)
The kelly is so hard to get into (in sellier) and tie up, and it's such a hassle to get a phone in and out of (although it's such a beautiful bag!), and the birkin doesn't have a strap.
I love the birkin 25 and would love to get one but it seems like such an impractical bag (only hand held and barely on the crook of the arm). Of course it can hold a lot and have an easy access. I would love to know what everyone thinks


----------



## demicouture

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I personally think that pristine Birkins in size 25 are not ageing but a bit 'try-hard' 'poseur' (especially in Himalaya )
> HOWEVER a beautifully aged and worn slouchy Birkin in a 35 looks like the epitome of cool to me especially if it is in Barenia or box leather or floppy Togo



Exactly, a Birkin and a Kelly for that matter need to essentially be floppy and slouchy. Rigid ones will always make the total look super rigid and try hard. In my opinion that's not the intention of either of those 2 styles...


----------



## duggi84

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I am so sad to have to report that the mania over Birkins and their popularity with 'influencers' and you tubers and wannabe's has put me right off them...I've felt this feeling growing in me for the past 6 months and today I found a really lovely used one at a price within my budget on a reputable pre-loved site and I just went...'nah' and carried on seeking discontinued styles .
> I hope this feeling passes because The Birkin was a bag I've loved since it first launched.
> I loved it because of its 'cool' association with Jane Birkin who is something of an icon of mine, I loved it because it was under the radar and its quality and relative rarity made it (to my eyes and mind at least) achingly chic.
> I loved it because it was big enough to hold my 'stuff' in and looked to be the perfect tote for work and travel carry on bag.
> All that feels tainted now..
> I'm sorry



I also have this tendency to shy away from things when they get too popular, but I think the Birkin transcends that a bit…it can be styled in so many different ways.  And tbh it’s the most distinctive tote-style bag out there…most totes either look like a fancy Trader Joe’s bag (which brings me to my unpopular opinion about the Garden Party) or a knock-off LV Neverfull.


----------



## duggi84

duggi84 said:


> …most totes either look like a fancy Trader Joe’s bag (which brings me to my unpopular opinion about the Garden Party)...



Thought I'd illustrate what happens in my head when I see a Garden Party (slightly less-so with the all-leather ones, fwiw):


----------



## himynameisalyssa

duggi84 said:


> Thought I'd illustrate what happens in my head when I see a Garden Party (slightly less-so with the all-leather ones, fwiw):
> 
> View attachment 5166804
> View attachment 5166805


I can’t I see this now.


----------



## acrowcounted

duggi84 said:


> Thought I'd illustrate what happens in my head when I see a Garden Party (slightly less-so with the all-leather ones, fwiw):
> 
> View attachment 5166804
> View attachment 5166805


I see your Garden Party and I’ll raise you a Picotin…


----------



## etoile de mer

duggi84 said:


> Thought I'd illustrate what happens in my head when I see a Garden Party (slightly less-so with the all-leather ones, fwiw):
> 
> View attachment 5166804
> View attachment 5166805



That's very funny!  But, I still love the canvas/leather GPs, especially the one shown. So crisp and classic!


----------



## trendologist

lovelyrita said:


> Another unpopular H opinion: I am annoyed by people who leave the stickers on the hardware, buy replacement stickers for it, buy bag inserts, are very anal about scratches and use in general….it makes me wanna tell them: go out and enjoy life more, stop being scared about things and be more relaxed and maybe don‘t buy it if it adds so much anxiety to your life? After all, nothing can be taken into our graves and maybe that‘s a good thing, teaches you to let go! Twillys on the handles I do enjoy, but I see them as decoration only…


I do have sympathy for them for they are not wealthy enough to own Hermes bags but still went ahead and acquired the bags anyway. I bet they don’t apply all these “protections” to their cheaper bags. Hermes high prices made them so scared they would lose so much money when comes time for reselling.


----------



## pasdedeux1

trendologist said:


> I do have sympathy for them for they are not wealthy enough to own Hermes bags but still went ahead and acquired the bags anyway. I bet they don’t apply all these “protections” to their cheaper bags. Hermes high prices made them so scared they would lose so much money when comes time for reselling.


No, I can afford whatever I want, I just like to keep my things relatively nice so I can enjoy them for a long time to come. I don’t use hardware stickers but I use inserts as it makes it easier to switch between my (many) bags and keeps them from getting marked up for no reason.


----------



## leuleu

Nahreen said:


> I am trying to get one of those too (the medium version) but it is not available here in Europe so it will probably take some time for my SA to find one.


There are two on Hermes france (51 & 54).


----------



## Helventara

trendologist said:


> I do have sympathy for them for they are not wealthy enough to own Hermes bags but still went ahead and acquired the bags anyway. I bet they don’t apply all these “protections” to their cheaper bags. Hermes high prices made them so scared they would lose so much money when comes time for reselling.


I am also not convinced about wealth. But some people see these bags as ‘collection' and therefore its pristine condition must be maintained. Also, they trade them and given the price, most people demand pristine condition even for second-hand items.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## iferodi

carabelli888 said:


> I am not a fan of the Shadow Birkin. Sorry



Agree 100000000%. Looks tacky and I'm not sorry.




Janedwu said:


> My unpopular opinion is that both quota bags (Birkin and Kelly) are kinda impractical    (don't kill me)
> The kelly is so hard to get into (in sellier) and tie up, and it's such a hassle to get a phone in and out of (although it's such a beautiful bag!), and the birkin doesn't have a strap.
> I love the birkin 25 and would love to get one but it seems like such an impractical bag (only hand held and barely on the crook of the arm). Of course it can hold a lot and have an easy access. I would love to know what everyone thinks




They ARE impractical. I have a k28 and getting in and out of it is a PAIN... But it's so beautiful   I want a birkin to see if that will fit my lifestyle better but I highly doubt it will since it's hand or arm carry only. I'm in it more for the quality of their bags. I really wish Hermès could come up with bags that work with all different lifestyles and sizes of people (e.g. zippers, adjustable crossbody straps, back pockets for phones, camera bag maybe?, etc.).


----------



## Nahreen

leuleu said:


> There are two on Hermes france (51 & 54).


Thank you for the update. I have slim fingers so will need size 49. I have learnt that with H one just have to be patient


----------



## duggi84

trendologist said:


> I do have sympathy for them for they are not wealthy enough to own Hermes bags but still went ahead and acquired the bags anyway. I bet they don’t apply all these “protections” to their cheaper bags. Hermes high prices made them so scared they would lose so much money when comes time for reselling.



Wow


----------



## allanrvj

iferodi said:


> I really wish Hermès could come up with bags that work with all different lifestyles and sizes of people (e.g. zippers, adjustable crossbody straps, back pockets for phones, camera bag maybe?, etc.).


H = practical? Rarely happens 
This is why as much as I am a fan of H, I also look at other brands to see what really fits my needs. Right now I'm so in love with my Prada bag. It has an adjustable and detachable crossbody strap, has a handle, opens with zippers, has an interior pocket, made with leather that is shiny like aged boxcalf but is not sensitive with water, and can fit my phone folding fan wallet keys AirPods and a tiny pillbox.


----------



## jellyv

trendologist said:


> I do have sympathy for them for they are not wealthy enough to own Hermes bags


This right here is a representation of _my_ unpopular Hermes opinion, which is that elements of the brand's fan base are really hard on my soul.


----------



## EllenTsai

pasdedeux1 said:


> No, I can afford whatever I want, I just like to keep my things relatively nice so I can enjoy them for a long time to come. I don’t use hardware stickers but I use inserts as it makes it easier to switch between my (many) bags and keeps them from getting marked up for no reason.


Ummmm…
I’m not wealthy enough to own Hermes…
Tell that to my bank RM


----------



## duggi84

jellyv said:


> This right here is a representation of _my_ unpopular Hermes opinion, which is that elements of the brand's fan base are really hard on my soul.



Agreed.  Very-much agreed.  The lack of awareness can be a bit shocking.


----------



## Perja

duggi84 said:


> Thought I'd illustrate what happens in my head when I see a Garden Party (slightly less-so with the all-leather ones, fwiw):
> 
> View attachment 5166804
> View attachment 5166805





Here, this should make it even more painful and seared in your retinas


----------



## Lavendera

Perja said:


> View attachment 5167383
> 
> Here, this should make it even more painful and seared in your retinas


And if Hermès really did a shopping bag, it would cost $3,000, maybe more?


----------



## Tonimichelle

So I may upset a few people, but leading on from a previous comment. My unpopular opinion on Hermes is that it is seen as a status symbol and a display of wealth.

 I once saw an elderly French lady shopping in Le Bon Marche carrying a vintage Kelly 32 in box, scuffed corners, scratched hardware, immaculately dressed in clearly good quality if older clothing. She was the epitome of chic to me and I bet she’d owned that bag from new and used it almost every day.

There is nothing wrong with someone not particularly wealthy buying one or two very good quality bags and knowing that they are both classic timeless styles and built to last a lifetime. For me that’s what Hermes should be about. It’s also incidentally cheaper than buying the latest seasonal bags of a lesser quality that inevitably end up being on a more regular basis!

I also suspect that the truly wealthy don’t really feel the need to shout about it. I’m grumpy, apologies if I’ve offended anyone


----------



## duggi84

Tonimichelle said:


> So I may upset a few people, but leading on from a previous comment. My unpopular opinion on Hermes is that it is seen as a status symbol and a display of wealth.
> 
> I once saw an elderly French lady shopping in Le Bon Marche carrying a vintage Kelly 32 in box, scuffed corners, scratched hardware, immaculately dressed in clearly good quality if older clothing. She was the epitome of chic to me and I bet she’d owned that bag from new and used it almost every day.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with someone not particularly wealthy buying one or two very good quality bags and knowing that they are both classic timeless styles and built to last a lifetime. For me that’s what Hermes should be about. It’s also incidentally cheaper than buying the latest seasonal bags of a lesser quality that inevitably end up being on a more regular basis!
> 
> I also suspect that the truly wealthy don’t really feel the need to shout about it. I’m grumpy, apologies if I’ve offended anyone



No apologies necessary!  I think a few of us are feeling a bit uncomfortable around that comment and counterpoints/stories are a lovely, encouraging, and _inclusive_ thing.


----------



## showgratitude

Tonimichelle said:


> So I may upset a few people, but leading on from a previous comment. My unpopular opinion on Hermes is that it is seen as a status symbol and a display of wealth.
> 
> I once saw an elderly French lady shopping in Le Bon Marche carrying a vintage Kelly 32 in box, scuffed corners, scratched hardware, immaculately dressed in clearly good quality if older clothing. She was the epitome of chic to me and I bet she’d owned that bag from new and used it almost every day.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with someone not particularly wealthy buying one or two very good quality bags and knowing that they are both classic timeless styles and built to last a lifetime. For me that’s what Hermes should be about. It’s also incidentally cheaper than buying the latest seasonal bags of a lesser quality that inevitably end up being on a more regular basis!
> 
> I also suspect that the truly wealthy don’t really feel the need to shout about it. I’m grumpy, apologies if I’ve offended anyone


True. A lot of people correlate H with being rich/wealthy.  H sells a lot of pricey and beautiful things.   They are nice to have. One may be moneyed.  However, manners, breeding, education, knowledge, and class cannot be bought in H or any other designer store. If one is carrying a pricey and beautiful item because he/she is only trying to "belong" and is trying hard to exude class, it is very easy to spot. That would be an epic fail.  Just my opinion.


----------



## biorin

showgratitude said:


> True. A lot of people correlate H with being rich/wealthy.  H sells a lot of pricey and beautiful things.   They are nice to have. One may be moneyed.  However, manners, breeding, education, knowledge, and class cannot be bought in H or any other designer store. If one is carrying a pricey and beautiful item because he/she is only trying to "belong" and is trying hard to exude class, it is very easy to spot. That would be an epic fail.  Just my opinion.


I don't think they're all trying to exude class and appear old money, though. For example, the Cardi B thread. I imagine she likes the bags (at least partially) because they are a status symbol/symbol of wealth, but I think she's also made it pretty clear that she isn't working to belong anywhere or appear classy -- she's just doing what she wants. It's her way of celebrating her success.


----------



## 880

These are unpopular opinions; lots of them can be hard to stomach if one takes them seriously 

it is an unpopular thing to say that an H bag, in and of itself, though expensive, is no indicator of wealth or taste, or moral superiority or score. It’s a bag. This is TPF. Rinse, repeat, enjoy


----------



## showgratitude

biorin said:


> I don't think they're all trying to exude class and appear old money, though. For example, the Cardi B thread. I imagine she likes the bags (at least partially) because they are a status symbol/symbol of wealth, but I think she's also made it pretty clear that she isn't working to belong anywhere or appear classy -- she's just doing what she wants. It's her way of celebrating her success.


I never said and thought that one is trying to exude class and appear to be old rich just because he/she bought pricey and beautiful items.
What I said was " IF" one is carrying a pricey and beautiful item with the main goal of fooling others that he/she exudes class, is well-bred, and to portray that he/she has more money than what he/she actually has and can afford--to try to belong to a certain socio-economic level, then that would be easy to spot---as money can't obviously buy class. Just my opinion and thoughts.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Tonimichelle said:


> So I may upset a few people, but leading on from a previous comment. My unpopular opinion on Hermes is that it is seen as a status symbol and a display of wealth.
> 
> I once saw an elderly French lady shopping in Le Bon Marche carrying a vintage Kelly 32 in box, scuffed corners, scratched hardware, immaculately dressed in clearly good quality if older clothing. She was the epitome of chic to me and I bet she’d owned that bag from new and used it almost every day.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with someone not particularly wealthy buying one or two very good quality bags and knowing that they are both classic timeless styles and built to last a lifetime. For me that’s what Hermes should be about. It’s also incidentally cheaper than buying the latest seasonal bags of a lesser quality that inevitably end up being on a more regular basis!
> 
> I also suspect that the truly wealthy don’t really feel the need to shout about it. I’m grumpy, apologies if I’ve offended anyone


I agree 100% which brings me back to my present day Birkin Angst-I dont want to carry something that is seen as a display of wealth or a status symbol-its the reason I dont own obviously branded bags.
I know It shouldn't matter what others think and lord knows to some  people I dress like a weirdo and that doesn't bother me,
Its the display of perceived wealth that does.


----------



## LVovely

BVBookshop said:


> I am also not convinced about wealth. But some people see these bags as ‘collection' and therefore its pristine condition must be maintained. Also, they trade them and given the price, most people demand pristine condition even for second-hand items.


Another (just mine of course) unpopular opinion related to your statement is that this big collector hype that has formed around Birkins, sneakers, etc. is so offputting for me…seeing Jamie Chuas „collection“ e.g. which is more of a hoard to be quite frank makes me think of a replica factory…the bags itself kinda disappear in the masses of other bags…it‘ very similar to women who want to keep their plastic youthful face forever…I have never understood this need for everything being „pristine“ forever (that word gives me allergies )! I always saw the Birkin as a bag that lives alongside you, ages, scratches and bruises a bit and that was the beauty of it for me…

I do see the practical side of a bag insert to switch easily to other bags (still can‘t be bothered with those criminally overpriced ones like 7RP), I do find it comical however to use them to „keep“ the bags‘ shape…the bag is not meant to keep its shape, otherwise a different leather would have been used.
Sorry for the long rant


----------



## Helventara

lovelyrita said:


> Another (just mine of course) unpopular opinion related to your statement is that this big collector hype that has formed around Birkins, sneakers, etc. is so offputting for me…seeing Jamie Chuas „collection“ e.g. which is more of a hoard to be quite frank makes me think of a replica factory…the *bags itself kinda disappear in the masses of other bags…*it‘ very similar to women who want to keep their plastic youthful face forever…I have never understood this need for everything being „pristine“ forever (that word gives me allergies )! I always saw the Birkin as a bag that lives alongside you, ages, scratches and bruises a bit and that was the beauty of it for me…
> 
> I do see the practical side of a bag insert to switch easily to other bags (still can‘t be bothered with those criminally overpriced ones like 7RP), I do find it comical however to use them to „keep“ the bags‘ shape…the bag is not meant to keep its shape, otherwise a different leather would have been used.
> Sorry for the long rant



I am totally with you! I mentioned in some other thread that massive amount of B or K in all shapes and colour under the sun, all lined up, make them strangely look cheap and fake. But a single bag, photographed on its own, is incredibly beautiful and ravishing. 
I still have to figure out this optical illusion for myself


----------



## abg12

How most times you send a bag in for spa, they return it in exactly the same condition you sent it. Even if you specifically tell them which spots need extra cleaning.
$350 and weeks of wait time for a simple wipe-down is ridiculous


----------



## doni

Lavendera said:


> And if Hermès really did a shopping bag, it would cost $3,000, maybe more?


They do. The Fourre Tout and various other beach type of bags they come up with. They are not that expensive actually. Or desirable as they have no obvious Hermes logos…


----------



## EllenTsai

Everyone has their own preferences on how to store/ use their bags I guess.
All the bags, shoes, slg, jewellery, silks I don’t use every single day goes back into their dust bags and boxes/tissues with their felts as how they came to me from the shop then into the wardrobe/ drawer. I’m slightly OCD about it and it’s how I like it.
For Jamie Chua having them all out lined up like that would probably just be the easiest way for her to pick out what she’s going to bring on a given day. 
I don’t really care what people might perceive about cause I do not answer to them.


----------



## doni

trendologist said:


> I do have sympathy for them for they are not wealthy enough to own Hermes bags but still went ahead and acquired the bags anyway. I bet they don’t apply all these “protections” to their cheaper bags. Hermes high prices made them so scared they would lose so much money when comes time for reselling.



Anyone who can afford a Hermes bag is wealthy enough to own a Hermes bag in my opinion…

The issue is rather that things like the boom of the pre-loved market and talk about value and so on makes people hyper aware of their “investments“ and anxious about keeping that perceived value. Bags are no longer bought to be used until they fall apart and then replaced. Takes a lot of fun out of luxury.

Perhaps an unpopular opinion nowadays, but I believe true luxury is about using and enjoying beautiful things, rather than about acquiring and owning them.



iferodi said:


> I really wish Hermès could come up with bags that work with all different lifestyles and sizes of people (e.g. zippers, adjustable crossbody straps, back pockets for phones, camera bag maybe?, etc.).



They do, they have lots of bags with those features, they are just not called Birkin or Kelly or classified as quota bags. I mean, Hermes actually invented the zipped bag and keep producing it to this day (Bolide). Both my fav shoulder bags (old Constance and Verrou) have back pockets fitting my phone. They also come out with plenty of crossbody bags.



lovelyrita said:


> I do see the practical side of a bag insert to switch easily to other bags (still can‘t be bothered with those criminally overpriced ones like 7RP), I do find it comical however to use them to “keep” the bags‘ shape…the bag is not meant to keep its shape, otherwise a different leather would have been used.
> Sorry for the long rant



This also puzzles me. You are paying for the luxury of a beautiful tactile leather interior (to me at this point a bag that is no leather inside is no lux), and you choose to put your hand on felt instead (I hate felt, gives me goosebumps ).



BVBookshop said:


> I am totally with you! I mentioned in some other thread that massive amount of B or K in all shapes and colour under the sun, all lined up, make them strangely look cheap and fake. But a single bag, photographed on its own, is incredibly beautiful and ravishing.
> I still have to figure out this optical illusion for myself



It is true actually… I get that in my local consignment store, an old respectable brick & mortar. They now have this wall full to the brim with Birkins and Kellys looking like a candy display but the effect is to cheapen them…


----------



## 880

Value or investment of a handbag. (rolling eyes) It’s not resale of an unused bag with plastic on its hardware. It’s cost per wear.

the hype generated by influencers will die down eventually. The popularity of items will ebb and flow. If one wants to enjoy the moment, you can wear your stuff now.

my unpopular opinion is that I prefer to wear items, RTW, leather goods, silks, once their season is gone. That way you can create your own vintage from your own closet (years) later.


----------



## Smae-ze

MaryAndDogs said:


> The fashion...Pretty dusty and boring. Kind of butch too - which is just fine but not every woman wants to be Ellen. I guess they have a future making silk face masks. The recycled scarf designs should be just perfect for it.
> 
> And considering their website, could we maybe start an online competition for a photographer? Web designer? Judging by the standards, anyone with a basic mastery of their iPhone 6 is welcome to apply...


Not in agreement, but funny and well written.


----------



## allanrvj

I thought of a few more.

Except for the incredible croc jackets that no one can afford except celebrities and the ultra rich, H RTW for men looks very uninspired and boring, season after season.

For a luxury leather goods brand, H's widespread use of epsom is mind-boggling. It looks and feels plastic and it doesn't age well (it gets the "sucked in" look for retourné-style bags after a few years, the color doesn't remain as bright, etc). I had an epsom bag once. Never again.

Rodeo bag charms look cheap, and no matter how nice the bag looks, it makes the bag look cheap, too.

Going to FSH doesn't feel luxurious, at all.


----------



## biorin

allanrvj said:


> I thought of a few more.
> 
> Except for the incredible croc jackets that no one can afford except celebrities and the ultra rich, H RTW for men looks very uninspired and boring, season after season.
> 
> For a luxury leather goods brand, H's widespread use of epsom is mind-boggling. It looks and feels plastic and it doesn't age well (it gets the "sucked in" look for retourné-style bags after a few years, the color doesn't remain as bright, etc). I had an epsom bag once. Never again.
> 
> Rodeo bag charms look cheap, and no matter how nice the bag looks, it makes the bag look cheap, too.
> 
> Going to FSH doesn't feel luxurious, at all.



I don't mind epsom, but agreed, I think it's vastly more common than it should be. The fact that there are styles where it's difficult to find a non-epsom bag is nuts to me. It has a lot of great qualities, but it shouldn't be the default for a house known for its luxurious leathers.


----------



## textilegirl

doni said:


> Anyone who can afford a Hermes bag is wealthy enough to own a Hermes bag in my opinion…
> 
> The issue is rather that things like the boom of the pre-loved market and talk about value and so on makes people hyper aware of their “investments“ and anxious about keeping that perceived value. Bags are no longer bought to be used until they fall apart and then replaced. Takes a lot of fun out of luxury.
> 
> Perhaps an unpopular opinion nowadays, but I believe true luxury is about using and enjoying beautiful things, rather than about acquiring and owning them.
> 
> 
> 
> They do, they have lots of bags with those features, they are just not called Birkin or Kelly or classified as quota bags. I mean, Hermes actually invented the zipped bag and keep producing it to this day (Bolide). Both my fav shoulder bags (old Constance and Verrou) have back pockets fitting my phone. They also come out with plenty of crossbody bags.
> 
> 
> 
> This also puzzles me. You are paying for the luxury of a beautiful tactile leather interior (to me at this point a bag that is no leather inside is no lux), and you choose to put your hand on felt instead (I hate felt, gives me goosebumps ).
> 
> 
> 
> It is true actually… I get that in my local consignment store, an old respectable brick & mortar. They now have this wall full to the brim with Birkins and Kellys looking like a candy display but the effect is to cheapen them…




This.  I'm not tone-deaf to all of the agitation about what owning/carrying a Birkin may or may not mean, but IMO it's a really beautiful, well-made bag, and it makes my day just a bit more, well luxurious, to be able to look at it and enjoy how it feels in my hand when I wear it.  

Here's my unpopular observation - if you are _truly_ discomfited by a casual observer who may make judgments about you because you are carrying an H item, don't buy one, don't wear one, and sell the ones you have to make room for things you will enjoy more. Luxury to me is about fully enjoying and taking pleasure in life.  

No one is going to mistake me for Victoria Beckham, Cardi B, Jamie Chua or any other notable Birkin-wearer when I'm out and about, carrying my bag.  And if they really are focusing on me (why would they? I'm not that interesting, LOL!) I've no doubt they'll have plenty to chew on (what's that on her head? she's too old for those eyeglasses; wow, that's quite an outfit, kinda fat, no?) and, well, [where's that shrugging emoji when you need it?]


----------



## duggi84

doni said:


> …
> The issue is rather that things like the boom of the pre-loved market and talk about value and so on makes people hyper aware of their “investments“ and anxious about keeping that perceived value. Bags are no longer bought to be used until they fall apart and then replaced. Takes a lot of fun out of luxury.
> 
> Perhaps an unpopular opinion nowadays, but I believe true luxury is about using and enjoying beautiful things, rather than about acquiring and owning them.
> 
> ...
> 
> This also puzzles me. You are paying for the luxury of a beautiful tactile leather interior (to me at this point a bag that is no leather inside is no lux), and you choose to put your hand on felt instead (I hate felt, gives me goosebumps ).
> ...



I completely agree that you need to use luxury items to genuinely enjoy them!  I feel kind of sad for those bags that live pristine, unused lives as an investment.

I disagree though on the felt liners...while I'm also not a huge fan of the way they feel and agree that you're taking away some of the luxurious nature of the interior, I do really love the way it keeps my Toolbox upright and proper looking.  I feel like some bags just maybe should've been done in a stiffer leather though.



allanrvj said:


> Except for the incredible croc jackets that no one can afford except celebrities and the ultra rich, H RTW for men looks very uninspired and boring, season after season.



THIS.  I also find their Men's RTW to be extraordinarily dull and outdated.


----------



## JavaJo

880 said:


> Value or investment of a handbag. (rolling eyes) It’s not resale of an unused bag with plastic on its hardware. It’s cost per wear.
> 
> the hype generated by influencers will die down eventually. The popularity of items will ebb and flow. If one wants to enjoy the moment, you can wear your stuff now.
> 
> my unpopular opinion is that I prefer to wear items, RTW, leather goods, silks, once their season is gone. That way you can create your own vintage from your own closet (years) later.


The admission fee to the Louvre is about €15 to view, say, the Mona Lisa.  If a €9000 Birkin is a museum piece in one’s home, at €15 cost-per-view, then breakeven is about 600 views!  I try to work out the cost per wear to about the same.   If I get to enjoy that handbag at €15 per wear, then I can say I got my ROI


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

doni said:


> They do. The Fourre Tout and various other beach type of bags they come up with. They are not that expensive actually. Or desirable as they have no obvious Hermes logos…
> 
> View attachment 5168070


Funnily enough this has been my go-to daily bag throughout last year and into earlier this year-Because of the Pandemic and using alcohol based hand sanitiser constantly during my commute I wanted a bag whereby it didn't matter if the sanitiser dripped on it-and also a bag I can easily clean.
I've never liked canvas bags but this is wonderful so strong and lightweight too!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## bisousx

I don’t see the correlation between taking care of one’s things and being able to afford them. Many people garage park in their cars, handwash precious clothing items and protect their skin from the sun (etc etc). I’m not an OCD person but the way I treat my beloved possessions has everything to do with cherishing the asset in hopes it lasts forever. I’m not unrealistic enough to think that it will stay pristine, but to me, there are few discoveries as soul crushing as a scratch or scuff on one of my handbags


----------



## papertiger

carabelli888 said:


> I am not a fan of the Shadow Birkin. Sorry



That's the popular opinion.

I am a fan. _That_'s the unpopular opinion


----------



## papertiger

duggi84 said:


> Thought I'd illustrate what happens in my head when I see a Garden Party (slightly less-so with the all-leather ones, fwiw):
> 
> View attachment 5166804
> View attachment 5166805



I used to feel that way until I tried one. If one needs a strong, everyday tote, there's none better IMO (all leather for pref.).


----------



## papertiger

*My unpopular opinion still remains that this thread is still not (supposed to be) a chat thread.*

Guide between on/off topic:

1 comment and it's feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment.

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going OT.


----------



## Stansy

Nano silk… what am I supposed to do with it? Wrap it around the wrist? Around a bag handle? Use it as a tissue? I am honestly curious!
i see it as a piece of art to hang it on the wall in a collage preferably, but then it should be in the „home“ section on the website.


----------



## Christofle

Stansy said:


> Nano silk… what am I supposed to do with it? Wrap it around the wrist? Around a bag handle? Use it as a tissue? I am honestly curious!
> i see it as a piece of art to hang it on the wall in a collage preferably, but then it should be in the „home“ section on the website.


Nano silk is perfect as a pocket square since they aren’t too bulky once folded!


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> That's the popular opinion.
> 
> I am a fan. _That_'s the unpopular opinion


+1 shadow Birkin. Also, I saw, on a resale site, something called an inverse shadow Birkin which looked like a cartoon outline of a shadow Birkin that I adore.

also, +1 on the cargo Birkin. I think it’s very cool (I think thats unpopular)


----------



## papertiger

Stansy said:


> Nano silk… *what am I supposed to do with it?* Wrap it around the wrist? Around a bag handle? Use it as a tissue? I am honestly curious!
> i see it as a piece of art to hang it on the wall in a collage preferably, but then it should be in the „home“ section on the website.



Blanket for a Rodeo PM
Head scarf for a vintage Barbie
Finger sling
Glasses wipe

I am with you and agree on this one, someone at H went   .


----------



## Chanell712

I’ve been mulling over this for a while...the Lindy is ugly I don’t care how small they try to make it. It’s just not cute IMO. I just can’t get with it, someone make it make sense. I’ve watched videos about it and tried to be open minded but I would never grab that bag. “It’s such a cute dumpling shape!”  The only dumpling I want, is in my mouth LOL sorry Lindy lovers


----------



## HeartHermes

EllenTsai said:


> Everyone has their own preferences on how to store/ use their bags I guess.
> All the bags, shoes, slg, jewellery, silks I don’t use every single day goes back into their dust bags and boxes/tissues with their felts as how they came to me from the shop then into the wardrobe/ drawer. I’m slightly OCD about it and it’s how I like it.
> For Jamie Chua having them all out lined up like that would probably just be the easiest way for her to pick out what she’s going to bring on a given day.
> I don’t really care what people might perceive about cause I do not answer to them.


Best answer yet!


----------



## etoile de mer

papertiger said:


> I used to feel that way until I tried one. If one needs a strong, everyday tote, there's none better IMO (all leather for pref.).



Your Bambou with Quadrige lining is my all time favorite Garden Party!  So yours, in addition to being highly functional, is both beautiful and charming, too!


----------



## 880

Popular : I’ve bought some knitwear and it’s relatively well priced only in comparison to other premier designer knitwear.

Unpopular: But crude execution of some popular patterns remind me of United colors of Benetton (not sure if that brand still exists, but it used to be ubiquitous on every block)

Also. Another unpopular opinion: I don’t like the H Apple Watch. I think it looks cheap. And I hate when peo pair it with fine jewelry (and I’m normally a fan of mixing high and low)

And, I adore Birkenstock’s and designer collaboration Birkenstock’s, but the chypre? I don’t get the appeal. It looks really ungainly on the foot.


----------



## AndyMor

Thought it would be fun to share some more of my unpopular opinions:
- I don‘t understand the griping about getting into Kelly bags. It takes all but seven seconds maybe to undo the turn lock. Not a big deal and I enjoy fastening the sangles as part of the experience 
- I fantasize about having a closet full of canvas 36 GPS in every color to match my moods and outfits. They’re no fuss, easy breezy, under the radar and well-made bags. Maybe I’ll sign up to be the Jamie Chua of GPs 
- I dislike using bag organizers and get turned off by 7RP’s YouTube influencer campaign strategy. Nope, don’t need that discount code 30 euro off tyvm. 
- Speaking of YouTube influencers, I appreciate and enjoy the entertainment value they bring when I just need to veg out.


----------



## bisousx

Chanell712 said:


> I’ve been mulling over this for a while...the Lindy is ugly I don’t care how small they try to make it. It’s just not cute IMO. I just can’t get with it, someone make it make sense. I’ve watched videos about it and tried to be open minded but I would never grab that bag. “It’s such a cute dumpling shape!”  The only dumpling I want, is in my mouth LOL sorry Lindy lovers



I had these exact same thoughts, which is why I find it so funny. A few years later, I love my Lindy more than my Bs


----------



## Chanell712

bisousx said:


> I had these exact same thoughts, which is why I find it so funny. A few years later, I love my Lindy more than my Bs


Hahaaa I want to like it. Maybe one day but on the bright side for me, that’s less of my money Hermes will get!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## AndyMor

One more:
- While others think ostrich bags look like a skin rash, I can’t unsee uncooked instant ramen noodles when I look at H picnic basket weaving.


----------



## Christofle

I tend to prefer Petit H over H due to the whimsy of the pieces.


----------



## lizcmess

biorin said:


> I don't mind carrying mine either way, but I prefer having the snap opening on the outside (i.e., H facing inwards). Otherwise, I inevitably spend several seconds trying to rip open the wrong tab before I look down and realize what's happening.


Ha!  Thought it was just me.  I wear it both ways but have struggled ripping it open only to realize the clasp was on the other side.


----------



## Sferics

The Evelyne looks d̶a̶t̶e̶d̶  cheugy (especially, when worn dangling around the knees) and there is one size missing between tpm and pm...



...nevertheless, I want one!


----------



## SDC2003

Hermes mens tees, sweatshirts and sneakers are often more hip or cool looking than the women’s designs. It may be because I gravitate toward images of horses and there have been a few collections with horses that weren’t available for the women’s rtw.


----------



## Chanell712

Sferics said:


> The Evelyne looks d̶a̶t̶e̶d̶  cheugy (especially, when worn dangling around the knees) and there is one size missing between tpm and pm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...nevertheless, I want one!


Definitely a size missing!


----------



## Perja

Unpopular opinion: I (now) wholeheartedly detest score/haul/journey videos.

Don’t get me wrong: I’m thrilled at how happy the person revealing their finds are. But yearrrrghhhh, hearing their breathy commentary about the experience feels like nails on a chalkboard.

Bah humbug, I’m a miserable old bag today. But hey, an H one


----------



## Chrismin

Right there with ya !


Perja said:


> Unpopular opinion: I (now) wholeheartedly detest score/haul/journey videos.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong: I’m thrilled at how happy the person revealing their finds are. But yearrrrghhhh, hearing their breathy commentary about the experience feels like nails on a chalkboard.
> 
> Bah humbug, I’m a miserable old bag today. But hey, an H one


----------



## lulilu

Perja said:


> Unpopular opinion: I (now) wholeheartedly detest score/haul/journey videos.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong: I’m thrilled at how happy the person revealing their finds are. But yearrrrghhhh, hearing their breathy commentary about the experience feels like nails on a chalkboard.
> 
> Bah humbug, I’m a miserable old bag today. But hey, an H one


+10000%


----------



## pasdedeux1

The only part I detest about hauls is the "I never expected to get a bag!"

Of course you did, or you wouldn't have bought one...


----------



## Chanell712

Perja said:


> Unpopular opinion: I (now) wholeheartedly detest score/haul/journey videos.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong: I’m thrilled at how happy the person revealing their finds are. But yearrrrghhhh, hearing their breathy commentary about the experience feels like nails on a chalkboard.
> 
> Bah humbug, I’m a miserable old bag today. But hey, an H one


Right But we all know it’s for the views and the likes to satisfy the Holy Algorithm. 
I just don’t like how they lie about how they reeeeally got it. Like girl...we know you bought the whole damn store, stop it.


----------



## tinkerbell68

textilegirl said:


> This.  I'm not tone-deaf to all of the agitation about what owning/carrying a Birkin may or may not mean, but IMO it's a really beautiful, well-made bag, and it makes my day just a bit more, well luxurious, to be able to look at it and enjoy how it feels in my hand when I wear it.
> 
> Here's my unpopular observation - if you are _truly_ discomfited by a casual observer who may make judgments about you because you are carrying an H item, don't buy one, don't wear one, and sell the ones you have to make room for things you will enjoy more. Luxury to me is about fully enjoying and taking pleasure in life.
> 
> No one is going to mistake me for Victoria Beckham, Cardi B, Jamie Chua or any other notable Birkin-wearer when I'm out and about, carrying my bag.  And if they really are focusing on me (why would they? I'm not that interesting, LOL!) I've no doubt they'll have plenty to chew on (what's that on her head? she's too old for those eyeglasses; wow, that's quite an outfit, kinda fat, no?) and, well, [where's that shrugging emoji when you need it?]


YES! Perhaps because I'm over 50, I don't give a sh*t what anyone thinks of me...if they think I look strange in my sweats, Birkenstocks and beautiful turquoise B35, that's their problem. However, my children tell me that people over 50 are not seen so I suspect that no one thinks of me at all. Fine by me!


----------



## Helventara

tinkerbell68 said:


> However, my children tell me that people over 50 are not seen so I suspect that no one thinks of me at all. Fine by me!


Invisibility would be my choice of super power!  I am half-transparent now and enjoying it!


----------



## Perja

pasdedeux1 said:


> The only part I detest about hauls is the "I never expected to get a bag!"
> 
> Of course you did, or you wouldn't have bought one...



“I never expected a bag, but I tried for an appointment with my ID, my mom, my sister, my partner, our kids, the neighbour down the road and the dog’s too!” 



Chanell712 said:


> Right But we all know it’s for the views and the likes to satisfy the Holy Algorithm.
> I just don’t like how they lie about how they reeeeally got it. Like girl...we know you bought the whole damn store, stop it.



Well, the dog DID deserve that glorious wood bowl, since he got the bag appointment.



BVBookshop said:


> Invisibility would be my choice of super power!  I am half-transparent now and enjoying it!


Unfortunately, you are still not safe from tPF wildlife hunters like me, who after photographic evidence of your H!


----------



## EllenTsai

I hate the videos that bashes H for not getting a bag or H doesn’t ship or H doesn’t treat them like VVIP… 
Like… that’s gonna help…?
Also hate the ones that bashes other people’s H journeys (H-crop springs to mind)…


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## caruava

EllenTsai said:


> I hate the videos that bashes H for not getting a bag or H doesn’t ship or H doesn’t treat them like VVIP…
> Like… that’s gonna help…?
> Also hate the ones that bashes other people’s H journeys (H-crop springs to mind)…



Yes! They'll post a video of them having a hissy fit bashing Hermes, crying 'I'm so done with Hermes, I can't believe the way they treated me'... Then not long after they've back to grovelling to SAs and drooling over products all over again like nothing ever happened.


----------



## EllenTsai

kavnadoo said:


> Yes! They'll post a video of them having a hissy fit bashing Hermes, crying 'I'm so done with Hermes, I can't believe the way they treated me'... Then not long after they've back to grovelling to SAs and drooling over products all over again like nothing ever happened.


Except Boutiques and SAs probably have seen these videos and possibly already labeled them as difficult…


----------



## jelliedfeels

Perja said:


> View attachment 5167383
> 
> Here, this should make it even more painful and seared in your retinas


That’s an the latest ironic off-white bag isn’t it? Or is it a balenciaga?

to be fair, I think Hermes made a canvas tote for all you bougie grocery shoppers


----------



## EllenTsai

jelliedfeels said:


> That’s an the latest ironic off-white bag isn’t it? Or is it a balenciaga?
> 
> to be fair, I think Hermes made a canvas tote for all you bougie grocery shoppers


Dior’s already done that…


----------



## jelliedfeels

I love the enamel bangles and want to see all the different designs so why are they so hard to find on the website? It shouldn’t be easier to browse them on google shopping than on the website.

TBH I find the Hermes website mystifying and it annoys me as I love to browse through pages of stuff.


----------



## Sus

I wish Hermes would bring back the yearly cadenas/bag charm locks. They were lots of fun to use instead of the locks which come with bags.

I don't get the Quelle idole/Kelly doll bag. Never planning to use it out and about, I bought one years and years ago to keep on my shelf - it makes me laugh. Now I'm seeing photos of adults wearing them as handbags. In fact, an auction site just sold a rouge h one for $61,875!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I do love the minis. After having children and having to lug around everything for years, I was just thrilled to be able to carry a 25. the mini K, while not practical, is great for evenings and is just cute and very girly to me. But again, all this suits my personal style.

unpopular opinion: I am DYING at the popularity of the Kelly Danse. Does NO ONE remember how unpopular they were the last time around? I was discussing this with a friend of mine, who used to be SM at one of my boutiques, just the other day, and we were laughing about how the store had a Kelly Danse FOREVER, because at about $3k, _they could not give it away._ It sat on the shelf for the longest time. for me, this says more than anything about how the client demographics have shifted over the past 10-15 years. I guarantee, give a few influencers the Kelly Depeches Pouch and that will fly off the shelves, too.


----------



## WhiteBus

answering the title of this thread:

The two-letter abbreviations that permeate this site
making it like a private members club, difficult to navigate, unfriendly and more intimidating than
walking through the doors of Hermes itself for the first time.


----------



## Perja

WhiteBus said:


> answering the title of this thread:
> 
> The two-letter abbreviations that permeate this site
> making it like a private members club, difficult to navigate, unfriendly and more intimidating than
> walking through the doors of Hermes itself for the first time.


I sent an SMS to my SA at FSH to see if we could have an RDV to discuss a possible SO – or is it ALC these days? My dilemma: Should I get a BBQ, sorry, BBK with CK or CC? Because my other bag is a TPM Evie in P5.

What do you mean, “it’s gibberish”?!!


----------



## chicfinds

I don't get the obsession with the mini lindy. capacity is great but other than that, I don't think it looks great as a crossbody. I thought I would grow to love mine but sadly, never reach for it. Its too bulky and boxy and just looks like an odd object protruding from my side when I'm wearing it. for that price, there are many casual bags (not necessarily hermes) that can serve the same purpose and have a much cleaner silhouette. I can't be that off the mark with my unpopular opinion because there are literally a hundred on the secondary market - brand new and not selling?


----------



## ladysarah

Perja said:


> Unpopular opinion: I (now) wholeheartedly detest score/haul/journey videos.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong: I’m thrilled at how happy the person revealing their finds are. But yearrrrghhhh, hearing their breathy commentary about the experience feels like nails on a chalkboard.
> 
> Bah humbug, I’m a miserable old bag today. But hey, an H one


So true and there are SO many! I don’t think I’ve ever had the patience to sit through one and don’t subscribe, but being a member here means I get targeted for ‘notifications’ : rare Hermes unboxing, flying pig ( sorry I think Is meant to be a horse! ) RARE impossible to get haul, investment blah blah blah…I wonder if there is a way to block any YouTube video with the word ‘Hermes’ and ‘haul’


----------



## Tonimichelle

Perja said:


> I sent an SMS to my SA at FSH to see if we could have an RDV to discuss a possible SO – or is it ALC these days? My dilemma: Should I get a BBQ, sorry, BBK with CK or CC? Because my other bag is a TPM Evie in P5.
> 
> What do you mean, “it’s gibberish”?!!


LMAO, ITA, sorry MODs if OT couldn’t resist


----------



## Tonimichelle

EllenTsai said:


> Dior’s already done that…


Ooooh now a Waitrose version I could justify! Dior not so much


----------



## tinkerbell68

chicfinds said:


> I don't get the obsession with the mini lindy. capacity is great but other than that, I don't think it looks great as a crossbody. I thought I would grow to love mine but sadly, never reach for it. Its too bulky and boxy and just looks like an odd object protruding from my side when I'm wearing it. for that price, there are many casual bags (not necessarily hermes) that can serve the same purpose and have a much cleaner silhouette. I can't be that off the mark with my unpopular opinion because there are literally a hundred on the secondary market - brand new and not selling?


Funnily enough, my SA agrees with you! I admired a Lindy at one point and she said that it is too boxy and structured and thus doesn't drape across the body. I lost interest!


----------



## Persimmon13

Something that has been bugging me recently: building a relationship with a specific SA vs. loyalty to the brand.
I don't live close to the store, the SA's turnover basically precludes any consistent shopping with one SA, and online shopping or vintage shopping is not recognized as "loyalty". 
Not that I aim for a quota bag, so no big deal, but still.

Despite not so great website, I still prefer online shopping to boutique visits especially after pandemic. And, even before, I am just not into interacting with SAs in general.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Addicted to bags

chicfinds said:


> I don't get the obsession with the mini lindy. capacity is great but other than that, I don't think it looks great as a crossbody. I thought I would grow to love mine but sadly, never reach for it. Its too bulky and boxy and just looks like an odd object protruding from my side when I'm wearing it. for that price, there are many casual bags (not necessarily hermes) that can serve the same purpose and have a much cleaner silhouette. I can't be that off the mark with my unpopular opinion because there are literally a hundred on the secondary market - brand new and not selling?


I'm glad now I wasn't able to find one due to high demand when it first came out 
You are not the first person to say it's bulky and juts out oddly.


----------



## jelliedfeels

The plume looks like a laptop bag from a dad clothing company.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm glad now I wasn't able to find one due to high demand when it first came out
> You are not the first person to say it's bulky and juts out oddly.


It's so precious on petite people (like me) for whom the larger bags are comically out of proportion. The bolide 25 is another one. I'm glad for it as I finally have my bags to scale!


----------



## Happyhippo

jelliedfeels said:


> The plume looks like a laptop bag from a dad clothing company.


Nooooooo…….!  I love the plume! I’ll have to try to unread this and erase the image from my brain


----------



## jenayb

chicfinds said:


> I don't get the obsession with the mini lindy. capacity is great but other than that, I don't think it looks great as a crossbody. I thought I would grow to love mine but sadly, never reach for it. Its too bulky and boxy and just looks like an odd object protruding from my side when I'm wearing it. for that price, there are many casual bags (not necessarily hermes) that can serve the same purpose and have a much cleaner silhouette. I can't be that off the mark with my unpopular opinion because there are literally a hundred on the secondary market - brand new and not selling?



Honestly, I don't either. I love mini bags. I love the concept of the Mini Lindy. I do not, however, understand the full-sized strap on the Mini Lindy. It does not look proportionately correctly to my eye.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Happyhippo said:


> Nooooooo…….!  I love the plume! I’ll have to try to unread this and erase the image from my brain


Well it’s definitely well designed, well built and good for all occasions- I guess it is just a bit restrained for me.

but then I complain when h  bags have a fussy opening so there’s no pleasing me!


----------



## Perja

jelliedfeels said:


> The plume looks like a laptop bag from a dad clothing company.


OI! Be inclusive please. I’ll have you know I carry my laptop in my Plume, so a “mum and dad clothing company,” thank you.


----------



## allanrvj

jelliedfeels said:


> The plume looks like a laptop bag from a dad clothing company.


As a fan of the Plume, how very dare you!

But then again… 



I still love that bag, though. I think it’s a pretty laptop bag from a dad clothing company


----------



## doni

jelliedfeels said:


> The plume looks like a laptop bag from a dad clothing company.





Happyhippo said:


> Nooooooo…….!  I love the plume! I’ll have to try to unread this and erase the image from my brain





Perja said:


> OI! Be inclusive please. I’ll have you know I carry my laptop in my Plume, so a “mum and dad clothing company,” thank you.


 

I also LOVE the Plume, but I am laughing. @jelliedfeels does have a point…
Mind you, the dad (or mom!) laptop bag reference would only apply to the 32. The 28 is the epitome of 60s chic. I say 

On the mini-Lindy. I also find there is something off with it in that size. So this is kind of turning out to be a _popular_ opinion after all


----------



## skybluesky

I don't like the Chypre sandals.  *Please don't hurt me!*

I have Ugg shoes, I just don't think the aesthetic fits with H.


----------



## monipod

I want to love them... but bicolour Picotin... The only one I've really liked is the Rose Shocking and Bleu Nuit combo. The other combos seem dowdy.


----------



## BowieFan1971

monipod said:


> I want to love them... but bicolour Picotin... The only one I've really liked is the Rose Shocking and Bleu Nuit combo. The other combos seem dowdy.


I like the blue/teal combo


----------



## ladysarah

I don’t get the hype around oran sandals. They are just shuffling shoes designed to be used round the pool or something. (And being leather they are not ideal for that either) instead people wear them absolutely everywhere.


----------



## LVovely

ladysarah said:


> I don’t get the hype around oran sandals. They are just shuffling shoes designed to be used round the pool or something. (And being leather they are not ideal for that either) instead people wear them absolutely everywhere.


Totally agree! They are the most uncomfortable shoes ever created. The Oran sandals with the block heel however are super comfortable in my opinion !


----------



## Benihana

The Evelyne (in the bigger sizes especially) flops over the body like a sad pancake


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## callais

and I wish the Evelyns didn’t have the huge H logo… the Evelyn Sellier one’s a bit better, but I like H bags because of their minimal branding :/


----------



## Happyhippo

I wish the Evelyn had proper (secure) closure. No matter how many people say they’ve never had items fall out, the teeny tiny strap is a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## skybluesky

Happyhippo said:


> I wish the Evelyn had proper (secure) closure. No matter how many people say they’ve never had items fall out, the teeny tiny strap is a dealbreaker for me.



You have a point...even though I love my TPM Evelyne, if I don't close it, my contents will often spill out if it falls off the front seat.  Luckily, my SLGs keep my important things (cards, cash) in place.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

I just cant with Chevre Mysore leather. I just can’t with that texture. It reminds me of THE SKIN from the walking death.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ladysarah said:


> So true and there are SO many! I don’t think I’ve ever had the patience to sit through one and don’t subscribe, but being a member here means I get targeted for ‘notifications’ : rare Hermes unboxing, flying pig ( sorry I think Is meant to be a horse! ) RARE impossible to get haul, investment blah blah blah…I wonder if there is a way to block any YouTube video with the word ‘Hermes’ and ‘haul’



absolutely agree 1000%. Those unboxing videos are so self-indulgent and annoying. I have no interest in what you were eating for breakfast when you “got the call”.  The few I have attempted to make are not about me at all. 



skybluesky said:


> I don't like the Chypre sandals.  *Please don't hurt me!*
> 
> I have Ugg shoes, I just don't think the aesthetic fits with H.



are those the H version of Dad shoes? 



ladysarah said:


> I don’t get the hype around oran sandals. They are just shuffling shoes designed to be used round the pool or something. (And being leather they are not ideal for that either) instead people wear them absolutely everywhere.



ok, these I actually love and have been wearing all summer. Great design and built to last (Including city walking). I buy the fancier versions (bronze, rose gold, sparkly black) and they are a great dinner slipper with dresses, too, which means they can do double duty for day or night. Took me over 20 years to try them and now they’re my favorite. JMO.


----------



## skybluesky

Notorious Pink said:


> are those the H version of Dad shoes?



Yes! I'm not sure if I have the name right.  I have fluffy shoes and I like them, but there's something about the the fluffy/Dad shoes paired with a forced H design that I don't like.  They do look comfortable, I just don't want to spend money on them.  I hear they've been selling out so...


----------



## Chanell712

skybluesky said:


> I don't like the Chypre sandals.  *Please don't hurt me!*
> 
> I have Ugg shoes, I just don't think the aesthetic fits with H.


Hahahaaaa it’s the “please don’t hurt me!” for me


----------



## Cool Gal

Kelly Bicolor SO is an under-the-radar bag (honestly I can bring it everywhere even to my workplace)...but once someone who loves H sees it, they will keep staring it from a distance  Not many ppl know about bicolor Kelly, which is good because I don't want to be followed by a stranger.


----------



## Stansy

This thread is hilarious


----------



## Perja

Cool Gal said:


> Kelly Bicolor SO is an under-the-radar bag (honestly I can bring it everywhere even to my workplace)...but once someone who loves H sees it, they will keep staring it from a distance  Not many ppl know about bicolor Kelly, which is good because I don't want to be followed by a stranger.



Don’t mind me, I’m just taking pics for a forum on the internet https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-wildlife-sightings-continued.532174/


----------



## summer_mango

Perja said:


> If a humble bread loaf can attain its dream career as a luxury bag, there is hope for us all


I adore your sense of humour!


----------



## aki_sato

Please send your mini lindy my way! 

As a buyer who only buys CSGM and SLGs, I am a peasant to H Sydney.
So a dream of obtaining one from the store is really a dream that will never happens.

However I wanted to comment on your post below (highlighted), I think the reason is also due to the fact that they put such a ridiculous mark up on these bags.
I remember stalking H website last year when they offered ML online, only to keep missing out within seconds!!!
I later on learnt that resellers employed bots  to instantly snagged these bags and then flipped literally less than a week on IG at more than 150% inflation (the one spec that I missed out)





chicfinds said:


> I don't get the obsession with the mini lindy. capacity is great but other than that, I don't think it looks great as a crossbody. I thought I would grow to love mine but sadly, never reach for it. Its too bulky and boxy and just looks like an odd object protruding from my side when I'm wearing it. for that price, there are many casual bags (not necessarily hermes) that can serve the same purpose and have a much cleaner silhouette. I can't be that off the mark with my unpopular opinion *because there are literally a hundred on the secondary market - brand new and not selling?*


----------



## MiaT

Hello everyone, new to this thread...you may have seen several "likes" with several posts and I've not even finished reading it.

I prefer understatement, I find the BKC are too "showy".   (I have other reasons to not crave them but for now - its the showiness of them, not the bags fault.)  And yes one can tell the difference between seeing someone carrying their bag and using it, and then "showing" it.  Are they proud of a new dream bag?  Perhaps.  

The Evelyn, wish they just saved the time and effort and didn't stamp out the "H" in the leather.  I tend to wear that on the inside.   Now that I am complaining, wish they could include a zipper top.  And on the mini TPM size, how about a slip pocket like the larger sizes have too?

In terms of shopping bags, I've walked out of Cartier and Hermès and specifically asked not to put the purchase in a shopping bag. Okay Hermès boxes are larger, but for small things it's easier to not use a shopping bag.  I also don't want to step out of Cartier with a large shopping bag that shows anyone on the street - "Ooooo something really expensive must be in there...." even if it's something small.


----------



## MiaT

Ummmm, the only reason I was thinking about getting a Picotin bag....was to use it as a .....knitting bag!

(Yes I'm serious.)

And what's the point of the strap with the lock?  Prevents thieves from reaching in and stealing something?  Even if "closed" it's not secure.


----------



## Stansy

MiaT said:


> Ummmm, the only reason I was thinking about getting a Picotin bag....was to use it as a .....knitting bag!
> 
> (Yes I'm serious.)


i use H dust bags for my knitting stuff: shoe dust bag for socks, bag dust bag for sweaters and scarves


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Angel1988

MiaT said:


> Hello everyone, new to this thread...you may have seen several "likes" with several posts and I've not even finished reading it.
> 
> I prefer understatement, I find the BKC are too "showy".   (I have other reasons to not crave them but for now - its the showiness of them, not the bags fault.)  And yes one can tell the difference between seeing someone carrying their bag and using it, and then "showing" it.  Are they proud of a new dream bag?  Perhaps.
> 
> The Evelyn, wish they just saved the time and effort and didn't stamp out the "H" in the leather.  I tend to wear that on the inside.   Now that I am complaining, wish they could include a zipper top.  And on the mini TPM size, how about a slip pocket like the larger sizes have too?
> 
> In terms of shopping bags, I've walked out of Cartier and Hermès and specifically asked not to put the purchase in a shopping bag. Okay Hermès boxes are larger, but for small things it's easier to not use a shopping bag.  I also don't want to step out of Cartier with a large shopping bag that shows anyone on the street - "Ooooo something really expensive must be in there...." even if it's something small.



A solution is to immediately put on what you've bought in the store, I recently did that with a Cartier love bracelet. I was in a safe city, but still wouldn't have felt comfortable otherwise. So I was just carrying the Cartier bag with all the presents and boxes, but nothing of value in it.


----------



## BowieFan1971

MiaT said:


> Ummmm, the only reason I was thinking about getting a Picotin bag....was to use it as a .....knitting bag!
> 
> (Yes I'm serious.)
> 
> And what's the point of the strap with the lock?  Prevents thieves from reaching in and stealing something?  Even if "closed" it's not secure.


I bought a smaller dust bag to use as a drawstring liner to keep things secure. Works great!


----------



## MiaT

BowieFan1971 said:


> I bought a smaller dust bag to use as a drawstring liner to keep things secure. Works great!




Good idea for the dust bags.  I wanted something a little hardier with handles.

Ya, imagine their faces:  "Hello SA, I'm looking for a knitting bag, here are the lists of colours from my wish list....."


----------



## MiaT

Angel1988 said:


> A solution is to immediately put on what you've bought in the store, I recently did that with a Cartier love bracelet. I was in a safe city, but still wouldn't have felt comfortable otherwise. So I was just carrying the Cartier bag with all the presents and boxes, but nothing of value in it.




Oh I wanted to wear things straight away, but was shy thinking I was making too big a fuss.   I will usually leave the red box behind, as I don't keep them.


----------



## breakfastatcartier

aki_sato said:


> Please send your mini lindy my way!
> 
> As a buyer who only buys CSGM and SLGs, I am a peasant to H Sydney.
> So a dream of obtaining one from the store is really a dream that will never happens.
> 
> However I wanted to comment on your post below (highlighted), I think the reason is also due to the fact that they put such a ridiculous mark up on these bags.
> I remember stalking H website last year when they offered ML online, only to keep missing out within seconds!!!
> I later on learnt that resellers employed bots  to instantly snagged these bags and then flipped literally less than a week on IG at more than 150% inflation (the one spec that I missed out)


Just when I thought resellers couldn’t get any lower …


----------



## Angel1988

My unpopular opinion is that I no longer really enjoy shopping physically. I used to do it in my early twenties, but now with a full time job, it's gotten too time consuming and I actually just prefer shopping online. There is soo much more choice (often much lower prices), which is necessary for me because I'm just way too picky.

I also don't like the idea of a relationship with an SA (although I did used to have great ones at Chanel).

The only times I still shop physically is for my boyfriend, we buy some RTW and shoes for him at Hermès, but all over the place as it's usually when we travel.

Also, I would never even think of buying a Kelly in a store, instead of online, for all the reasons above. I prefer spending (much) more to have the exact one that I want and when I want it, instead of going through the hassle of starting a relationship with an SA.
I did have a lovely SA in Monaco who kept asking me whether I wanted anything while clothes shopping for my boyfriend. So as he persisted I asked to be shown an alligator Kelly (on display) and he immediately got it out because he knew I wouldn't start nagging him about wanting to buy one from his store. But I very much appreciate that I got to see it up close . He even told me what to check for to make sure it's not fake.


----------



## aki_sato

Angel1988 said:


> My unpopular opinion is that I no longer really enjoy shopping physically. I used to do it in my early twenties, but now with a full time job, it's gotten too time consuming and I actually just prefer shopping online. There is soo much more choice (often much lower prices), which is necessary for me because I'm just way too picky.
> 
> I also don't like the idea of a relationship with an SA (although I did used to have great ones at Chanel).
> 
> The only times I still shop physically is for my boyfriend, we buy some RTW and shoes for him at Hermès, but all over the place as it's usually when we travel.
> 
> Also, I would never even think of buying a Kelly in a store, instead of online, for all the reasons above. I prefer spending (much) more to have the exact one that I want and when I want it, instead of going through the hassle of starting a relationship with an SA.
> I did have a lovely SA in Monaco who kept asking me whether I wanted anything while clothes shopping for my boyfriend. So as he persisted I asked to be shown an alligator Kelly (on display) and he immediately got it out because he knew I wouldn't start nagging him about wanting to buy one from his store. But I very much appreciate that I got to see it up close . He even told me what to check for to make sure it's not fake.


This!!
Especially when you have kids and enslaved by school drop off and pick up time.

I was just enquiring about a certain CW for a CSGM that was not available online and when I rang the store, I was told to come to the store to express my interest.

Huh???
It’s just a CSGM!
Plus not only I hardly could make the time for the reason I mentioned but it was during pandemic!
I was not comfortable going anywhere than essential trips!
As much as I adore H, unfortunately it is not an essential items


----------



## BowieFan1971

aki_sato said:


> This!!
> Especially when you have kids and enslaved by school drop off and pick up time.
> 
> I was just enquiring about a certain CW for a CSGM that was not available online and when I rang the store, I was told to come to the store to express my interest.
> 
> Huh???
> It’s just a CSGM!
> Plus not only I hardly could make the time for the reason I mentioned but it was during pandemic!
> I was not comfortable going anywhere than essential trips!
> As much as I adore H, unfortunately it is not an essential items


Told by the store to come in to express your interest? Weren’t you interested enough to call about a specific CW in a specific style? Wow….


----------



## aki_sato

BowieFan1971 said:


> Told by the store to come in to express your interest? Weren’t you interested enough to call about a specific CW in a specific style? Wow….


Yes!
That’s why I prefer online shopping. I can just shop at my own convenience!

Even my husband said why is everything so difficult with H?

Sigh..


----------



## Etriers

aki_sato said:


> Please send your mini lindy my way!
> 
> As a buyer who only buys CSGM and SLGs, I am a peasant to H Sydney.
> So a dream of obtaining one from the store is really a dream that will never happens.
> 
> However I wanted to comment on your post below (highlighted), I think the reason is also due to the fact that they put such a ridiculous mark up on these bags.
> I remember stalking H website last year when they offered ML online, only to keep missing out within seconds!!!
> I later on learnt that resellers employed bots  to instantly snagged these bags and then flipped literally less than a week on IG at more than 150% inflation (the one spec that I missed out)



Bots can’t buy bags on H.com because a bot can’t have an account. That sounds like reseller urban legend. Makes a good story but highly unlikely.


----------



## aki_sato

Unfortunately these days, it seems like almost everyone jumped in the reseller wagon.

This is a very ludicrous opportunity I could see.
It seems to tempt anyone including (unfortunately) a very well trusted consignment whom in the past only deals with consigning.
These days, not only they take requests to obtain upcoming collections from the store at a high mark up at but also buying and flipping HTF / unicorn / sought after items including the mini lindy.

Disappointing
Apology for the rant and I have digressed and OT.

Back to the topic.



breakfastatcartier said:


> Just when I thought resellers couldn’t get any lower …


----------



## aki_sato

Etriers said:


> Bots can’t buy bags on H.com because a bot can’t have an account. That sounds like reseller urban legend. Makes a good story but highly unlikely.


Thank you for clarifying!
A friend of my husband who is Yeezy obsessed told us this.
Me - the IT illiterate just took it by heart 
I hope you don’t mind enlightening me, so how are they are able to purchase so so quickly?


----------



## gracecska

Etriers said:


> Bots can’t buy bags on H.com because a bot can’t have an account. That sounds like reseller urban legend. Makes a good story but highly unlikely.


A "bot" is merely a piece of software that allows automated navigation of webpages. You can supply it with your own account credentials and it can place orders that way. You can easily find these programs for purchase on the Internet, or make one yourself if you have scripting skills  I don't know about Hermes specifically but aki_sato is right, bots are used to buy tickets, sneakers, PS5s, RTXs, anything "hyped" that's sold online.


----------



## Etriers

aki_sato said:


> Thank you for clarifying!
> A friend of my husband who is Yeezy obsessed told us this.
> Me - the IT illiterate just took it by heart
> I hope you don’t mind enlightening me, so how are they are able to purchase so so quickly?



There are more than 331 million people in the United States. While only a small percentage are luxury goods customers, let’s say 1/10th of 1%, that’s still around 331,000-ish  people. Even if only a teensy-weensy number of them are Hermes customers that’s still thousands of people on the H website at any given time who may be looking for the exact same, and likely solitary product that everyone else is looking for as well. When that desirable product surfaces, it is snapped up quickly. It’s probably a human and not a bot. In any case there are limits on the website to what/how much/how often one can purchase as well as bot controls. Several people on the forum have actually experienced being cut off from shopping on H because they were surfing the site in a too-bot-like way.


----------



## Etriers

My unpopular Hermes opinion is that a thread on the Hermes forum devoted to complaining about Hermes associates, stores, practices, and products is 

My other unpopular Hermes opinion is that if Hermes ever stoops to satisfying the masses who clamor for every Hermes associate, store, practice and product to be just like every other mass-produced, mass-distributed, mass-appealing associate, store, practice and product, one thing is for certain, I will no longer be a customer.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## allanrvj

Hermès is a multi-billion Euro business owned by the sixth richest family in the world. I don't think a single thread in a bag forum on the interwebs would affect them the slightest.  We are just throwing random (and quite entertaining) thoughts here


----------



## aki_sato

Etriers said:


> There are more than 331 million people in the United States. While only a small percentage are luxury goods customers, let’s say 1/10th of 1%, that’s still around 331,000-ish  people. Even if only a teensy-weensy number of them are Hermes customers that’s still thousands of people on the H website at any given time who may be looking for the exact same, and likely solitary product that everyone else is looking for as well. When that desirable product surfaces, it is snapped up quickly. It’s probably a human and not a bot. In any case there are limits on the website to what/how much/how often one can purchase as well as bot controls. Several people on the forum have actually experienced being cut off from shopping on H because they were surfing the site in a too-bot-like way.


Thank you for explaining to me.

I am unaware that there are pp on this forum being cut off from the online shopping due to bots pattern.


----------



## pinkorchid20

aki_sato said:


> Thank you for explaining to me.
> 
> I am unaware that there are pp on this forum being cut off from the online shopping due to bots pattern.


Happened to me twice already after refreshing the site 3 times. Got blocked from the website for the rest of the day. Working in the tech industry, I always have to smile when that happens.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Etriers said:


> Bots can’t buy bags on H.com because a bot can’t have an account. That sounds like reseller urban legend. Makes a good story but highly unlikely.


Absolutely untrue.

A bot can perform an action just like a human can. Because it is using the backend code on the website it can act thousands of times faster than a person can to make a purchase.

Nike sells hundreds of thousands of shoes to bots every day on their member-only platform and apps. Part of the reason they are so hard to block is because they act as a person would, just faster than a person could perform the same action.


----------



## QuelleFromage

pasdedeux1 said:


> Absolutely untrue.
> 
> A bot can perform an action just like a human can. Because it is using the backend code on the website it can act thousands of times faster than a person can to make a purchase.
> 
> Nike sells hundreds of thousands of shoes to bots every day on their member-only platform and apps. Part of the reason they are so hard to block is because they act as a person would, just faster than a person could perform the same action.


This is 100% true. Sneaker drops, sports tickets, and yes handbags can all be auto-purchased. Probably we are now OT and discussion of H.com auto-buying can be its own thread if someone wishes to continue.

Back to topic, another unpopular opinion...if I see another fake bag unboxed on YouTube with a story about their "H journey", my head may explode. 
Also, a person who takes your credit card and runs it for $14K for a bag is not your "Hermès fairy".


----------



## pasdedeux1

QuelleFromage said:


> This is 100% true. Sneaker drops, sports tickets, and yes handbags can all be auto-purchased. Probably we are now OT and discussion of H.com auto-buying can be its own thread if someone wishes to continue.
> 
> Back to topic, another unpopular opinion...if I see another fake bag unboxed on YouTube with a story about their "H journey", my head may explode.
> Also, a person who takes your credit card and runs it for $14K for a bag is not your "Hermès fairy".


Taking this further I hate the phrase “everyone’s journey is different.”

Just say it. Everyone can spend a different amount of money to get what they want for their YouTube content. 

I wish people wouldn’t speak in euphemisms and flowery language to describe a grossly consumerist process.


----------



## BowieFan1971

QuelleFromage said:


> This is 100% true. Sneaker drops, sports tickets, and yes handbags can all be auto-purchased. Probably we are now OT and discussion of H.com auto-buying can be its own thread if someone wishes to continue.
> 
> Back to topic, another unpopular opinion...if I see another fake bag unboxed on YouTube with a story about their "H journey", my head may explode.
> Also, a person who takes your credit card and runs it for $14K for a bag is not your "Hermès fairy".


Hermès fairy…LOL!!! If an SA runs your card for $20k for a bag plus other stuff just to be able to get the bag, they are an angel, but if a reseller runs your card for the same amount for just the bag that you really want, they are evil… At the end of the day, $20k is $20k, no matter who runs the card.


----------



## EllenTsai

BowieFan1971 said:


> Hermès fairy…LOL!!! If an SA runs your card for $20k for a bag plus other stuff just to be able to get the bag, they are an angel, but if a reseller runs your card for the same amount for just the bag that you really want, they are evil… At the end of the day, $20k is $20k, no matter who runs the card.


Only that reseller now take YOUR $20K , reinvest the profit into THEIR store profiles, making themselves Hermes VIP with your money, score more bags and the LE, SO you probably covet. Then they sell it to you at 3/4 times boutique price again.
Meanwhile, you’ve funded them to be the store VIP to compete against you.
So there’s a difference


----------



## Perja

QuelleFromage said:


> Also, a person who takes your credit card and runs it for $14K for a bag is not your "Hermès fairy".



Whenever I hear “H Fairy” I can’t help but think of this:


For sure SAs should come with a tag line like “nothing dissolves money faster than an H SA”...  (only 95€ per bottle, too!)


----------



## aki_sato

gracecska said:


> A "bot" is merely a piece of software that allows automated navigation of webpages. You can supply it with your own account credentials and it can place orders that way. You can easily find these programs for purchase on the Internet, or make one yourself if you have scripting skills  I don't know about Hermes specifically but aki_sato is right, bots are used to buy tickets, sneakers, PS5s, RTXs, anything "hyped" that's sold online.


Thank you for sharing!
I never thought of bots when it comes to H until my husband mentioned to his said friend.
I kept thinking how could people do it???
One second the bags were not showing, I refreshed, they appeared! I didn’t even think, just put the one I wanted, proceed to check out only to be told it’s gone!!!
I reckon it was a matter of minutes!

Oh well…
I’m still not desperate enough to run to resellers and support their highway robbery price yet for this little bag


----------



## aki_sato

pinkorchid20 said:


> Happened to me twice already after refreshing the site 3 times. Got blocked from the website for the rest of the day. Working in the tech industry, I always have to smile when that happens.


That is annoying!


----------



## Mintgreen

My unpopular opinion is that the orange H boxes look messy and tacky anywhere but at the store, where they belong. I don't see the use of collecting or keeping H boxes at home.

Personally I nowadays skip the boxes when paying or throw them away at home.


----------



## EllenTsai

aki_sato said:


> Oh well…
> I’m still not desperate enough to run to resellers and support their highway robbery price yet for this little bag


and I guess…
No prize for guess who would have the time and money developing these bots programmes and where that money would be coming from…
Then again they would be snatching that Roulis mini/ Lindy mini/ picotin lock… etc before actual buyers then… the cycle starts again


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

aki_sato said:


> Thank you for sharing!
> I never thought of bots when it comes to H until my husband mentioned to his said friend.
> I kept thinking how could people do it???
> One second the bags were not showing, I refreshed, they appeared! I didn’t even think, just put the one I wanted, proceed to check out only to be told it’s gone!!!
> I reckon it was a matter of minutes!
> 
> Oh well…
> I’m still not desperate enough to run to resellers and support their highway robbery price yet for this little bag



It always is sold before appearing on the page because bot went straight very fast to HTML before the page it even get refreshed.

Some cases Keep looking when covets items pop up and said “Oop! Not available” and you cannot add into the cart. BUT it is actual available but HTML somehow stuck with the Oop! from the previous launch in somehow and take like 2 minutes until you can add to the card again. ( like they release actual availability) . And when it’s sold , it will show “Oop” again before it actually disappear which take like 10 mins or more sometimes.


----------



## BowieFan1971

EllenTsai said:


> Only that reseller now take YOUR $20K , reinvest the profit into THEIR store profiles, making themselves Hermes VIP with your money, score more bags and the LE, SO you probably covet. Then they sell it to you at 3/4 times boutique price again.
> Meanwhile, you’ve funded them to be the store VIP to compete against you.
> So there’s a difference


If they limit how many quota bags they sell to any one person…and could most people afford a LE SO who isn’t already a VIP?


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## monipod

Benihana said:


> The Evelyne (in the bigger sizes especially) flops over the body like a sad pancake



Agreed. They literally do look like the feedbags they were inspired by lol The minis are cute tho.


----------



## QuelleFromage

monipod said:


> Agreed. They literally do look like the feedbags they were inspired by lol The minis are cute tho.


Technically tack bags not feed bags but still LOL! I love them anyway.


----------



## monipod

QuelleFromage said:


> Technically tack bags not feed bags but still LOL! I love them anyway.


Doh! Yes, it's Picotin that's the feedbag yet I love them lol 
Well it wouldn't be Hermes without the equestrian heritage!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Rose sakura! Like unfinished color! I dont get it the hype! Very boring color! Love more Mauve S or Bubble Gum pink.


----------



## Classy Collector

Benihana said:


> The Evelyne (in the bigger sizes especially) flops over the body like a sad pancake


Oh dear. Now I cannot get rid of this image from my mind!  Should I let go of my Evelyne 29, which is too long for me in its original strap anyways. Seriously, should I…?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Classy Collector said:


> Oh dear. Now I cannot get rid of this image from my mind!  Should I let go of my Evelyne 29, which is too long for me in its original strap anyways. Seriously, should I…?


Noooooo. I took eight inches off my strap (well, H did) and it fits perfectly cross body or shoulder now. I like the floppy way Evies mold to the body and they are SO useful.


----------



## SDC2003

So two comments. One that’s on topic and one that’s a little off but I feel the need to say it:

1. i think the hippomobile line was a real miss. As an avid horse lover the design is a disappointment. The colors are wonky and I don’t understand why they elongated the horse. It’s just weird. They should have done something with Pegasi or expanded the couverture line of mugs or just done something else.

2.Hermes needs to raise their quota bag prices and not by a little bit but a lot. I know the prespend lately has been very high but I blame that on the number of new clients who are not happy with Chanel price increases and those saying well I might as well get a birkin or kelly if I’m paying 8k for a Chanel bag. Maybe there wouldn’t be so many new people clamoring for a birkin for kelly if they were 15k plus.


----------



## aki_sato

@pasdedeux1 @DrawitraLoveHermes 
Thank you for your time writing and explaining how the system works.

I learnt more from you guys and truly appreciate it!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

aki_sato said:


> @pasdedeux1 @DrawitraLoveHermes
> Thank you for your time writing and explaining how the system works.
> 
> I learnt more from you guys and truly appreciate it!


Hope you got my point  My English is broken sorry


----------



## jenayb

QuelleFromage said:


> Also, a person who takes your credit card and runs it for $14K for a bag is not your "Hermès fairy".



+1,000


----------



## jenayb

SDC2003 said:


> 2.Hermes needs to raise their quota bag prices and not by a little bit but a lot. I know the prespend lately has been very high but I blame that on the number of new clients who are not happy with Chanel price increases and those saying well I might as well get a birkin or kelly if I’m paying 8k for a Chanel bag. Maybe there wouldn’t be so many new people clamoring for a birkin for kelly if they were 15k plus.



I don't think that raising quota bag prices for the sole reason of thinning its customer base is something that H would consider doing, nevermind that there would really in theory be no justification for the price increase. H wants more buyers - they are here to make money. I think that it's pretty safe to say that arbitrarily raising the prices of their products wouldn't bode well from a business perspective.


----------



## SDC2003

jenaywins said:


> I don't think that raising quota bag prices for the sole reason of thinning its customer base is something that H would consider doing, nevermind that there would really in theory be no justification for the price increase. H wants more buyers - they are here to make money. I think that it's pretty safe to say that arbitrarily raising the prices of their products wouldn't bode well from a business perspective.



It wouldn’t be solely arbitrary given that the bags are pretty scarce and there have been fluctuations in the currencies. Chanel went up a couple thousand in a year. I’m sure H could find a way to justify it. They are in the money making business true. But then they must also know that when regular non vip clients are being put behind new clients the regular clients will soon run out of patience. Some already have. That will eventually hurt in the long run. Regardless having this back and forth is going OT.


----------



## Lavendera

Just sort of thinking out loud here… In the US people go to a store in a shopping mall and are able to buy whatever is in inventory. A sales person can hold something for a customer but if it’s not purchased, it goes back on the floor. Customers choose the merchandise.

Hermes shopping is different. It seems Hermès chooses its customers. Usually, the desirable leather goods are not available to walk-in customers, there is a pre-spend, certain items are only offered to VIPs, etc.

These are two very different retail models. I understand if Hermès wants to be exclusive, yet they have located themselves in US malls where inventory in other stores is available to everyone.  I just hope the Hermès model does not become the norm.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Lavendera said:


> Just sort of thinking out loud here… In the US people go to a store in a shopping mall and are able to buy whatever is in inventory. A sales person can hold something for a customer but if it’s not purchased, it goes back on the floor. Customers choose the merchandise.
> 
> Hermes shopping is different. It seems Hermès chooses its customers. Usually, the desirable leather goods are not available to walk-in customers, there is a pre-spend, certain items are only offered to VIPs, etc.
> 
> These are two very different retail models. I understand if Hermès wants to be exclusive, yet they have located themselves in US malls where inventory in other stores is available to everyone.  I just hope the Hermès model does not become the norm.


My personal opinion? It’s not the price increases driving people away from Chanel. It’s how difficult it is to get desirable items.

That means Hermès has the same problem and it won’t be very long before buyers are so fed up with quotas and limits and carefully not offending their SAs and SDs that they find something else to buy.

My unpopular opinion is that I’m almost there. It took me 6 days to pay for a pair of shoes this week because my SA was too busy. That’s not why I shop at a store that sells $15,000 handbags. I expect much better service and if they can’t service all their clients then I guess they need more staff, more product, more stores, because fewer clients isn’t the answer.


----------



## BowieFan1971

pasdedeux1 said:


> My personal opinion? It’s not the price increases driving people away from Chanel. It’s how difficult it is to get desirable items.
> 
> That means Hermès has the same problem and it won’t be very long before buyers are so fed up with quotas and limits and carefully not offending their SAs and SDs that they find something else to buy.
> 
> My unpopular opinion is that I’m almost there. It took me 6 days to pay for a pair of shoes this week because my SA was too busy. That’s not why I shop at a store that sells $15,000 handbags. I expect much better service and if they can’t service all their clients then I guess they need more staff, more product, more stores, because fewer clients isn’t the answer.


I don’t buy Chanel because I have seen/touched their bags and was left unimpressed. Nice, but not even CLOSE to $8k nice. Maybe, maybe half of that? But only because the name. The bag itself, name aside, was no nicer than the YSL Lou, which is 1/4 of the price. I would never buy a Chanel.
At least Hermès bags look and feel the price range. You are paying more but you are getting more.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## c18027

Dear Hermès,

I am of the perhaps unpopular opinion that the cat working in your distribution center should be fired. Ah yes, I am sure that she is cute and cuddly, sports a Rocabar collar, and naps on a luscious Avalon baby blanket. She is undoubtedly softly fragranced with 24 Faubourg _eau délicate_ and goes by the name of “Twilly.” And _merde_, I would not be surprised to learn that her French accent is superior to mine. However, despite all her perfection, this certain _chatte_ is simply unable to resist crinkling the fine tissue paper that lines your iconic orange boxes. Otherwise, how could one explain the condition of my most recent purchase? For your consideration, I present not only photographic evidence of her “artwork,” but also video that certainly has been taken from within your distribution center. In respect for the feline’s confidentiality, there is no need for Client Services to reach out to me. I’ll know that you have rectified the situation when my future online purchases arrive with tissue nearly as perfect as the products they envelop.

Cordially,
Your Loyal Scarf and Box Collector


----------



## MiaT

c18027 said:


> Dear Hermès,
> 
> I am of the perhaps unpopular opinion that the cat working in your distribution center should be fired. Ah yes, I am sure that she is cute and cuddly, sports a Rocabar collar, and naps on a luscious Avalon baby blanket. She is undoubtedly softly fragranced with 24 Faubourg _eau délicate_ and goes by the name of “Twilly.” And _merde_, I would not be surprised to learn that her French accent is superior to mine. However, despite all her perfection, this certain _chatte_ is simply unable to resist crinkling the fine tissue paper that lines your iconic orange boxes. Otherwise, how could one explain the condition of my most recent purchase? For your consideration, I present not only photographic evidence of her “artwork,” but also video that certainly has been taken from within your distribution center. In respect for the feline’s confidentiality, there is no need for Client Services to reach out to me. I’ll know that you have rectified the situation when my future online purchases arrive with tissue nearly as perfect as the products they envelop.
> 
> Cordially,
> Your Loyal Scarf and Box Collector
> 
> View attachment 5188997





THIS is adorable, what a clever way to express your frustration....

Your Grand Theatre Nouveau - beautiful CW!


----------



## Ready2wear

Unpopular opinion: far too many Hermès handbags are unlined. For the price, such bags seem unfinished to me and are not luxurious to reach into. 

I understand why the models with equestrian working bag origins are unlined (e.g. the Evelyn with its perforation to allow the contents to dry), but in my opinion, even the equestrian inspired bags should come with a lined option. Canvas lining options shouldn’t add much to the price, and for some bags, even a silk lining would be incredible (and would keep the weight lighter than leather lined). Other currently unlined styles would be best with a leather lining. 

Separate bag liners/organizers feel cheap to me and also add too much bulk for my liking. With some of the unlined bag styles selling for over $5k, I don’t want to have to buy a 3rd party piece of felt to stuff into a bag that feels unfinished otherwise.


----------



## Lejic

pasdedeux1 said:


> My personal opinion? It’s not the price increases driving people away from Chanel. It’s how difficult it is to get desirable items.
> 
> That means Hermès has the same problem and it won’t be very long before buyers are so fed up with quotas and limits and carefully not offending their SAs and SDs that they find something else to buy.
> 
> My unpopular opinion is that I’m almost there. It took me 6 days to pay for a pair of shoes this week because my SA was too busy. That’s not why I shop at a store that sells $15,000 handbags. I expect much better service and if they can’t service all their clients then I guess they need more staff, more product, more stores, because fewer clients isn’t the answer.



I do agree. If they want to keep the quota stuff scarce I don’t care they can do that, but not being able to buy the SIMPLE stuff is really frustrating sometimes. I happen to like Hermes’ products more but Dior for example is much better at letting me spend money at their stores… I can call ahead and such that’s very easy, and yes sometimes things need to be ordered in, but I feel like I rarely get “lucky” to immediately walk out with everything I wanted in Hermes. Never the right size available or can’t ever get a tea set in one go, etc


----------



## Sferics

The Picotin is cute. 
An added strap totally ruins its style.


----------



## shrpthorn

I don't like the new 1/2 size triangle CSGMs introduced for AW 2021. For only $200 cad more I can have the "whole" scarf. LOL. Living in a winter climate that extra square footage of cashmere & silk is always appreciated! But I can see that it might be more useful/flexible for people who live in warmer climates......


----------



## kittyvoo

I officially quit my job of Hermes scarf collector. I object to the fact that scarves arrive in our stores multiple seasons after they have been released. For example Nigel Peake's SS20 A Garden of Shapes has just arrived in Australia. Yes I know there's a global pandemic, but these supply issues are historic and have nothing to do with the crisis.

So that's it Hermes. Yes, I will occasionally pop into a store and buy something amazing, but I am done with the whole 'chase our dream' stuff. You're hopeless at delivering consumer expectations, and you don't deserve me as a customer.

It's been a long time coming (10+ years).


----------



## thelilachour

c18027 said:


> Dear Hermès,
> 
> I am of the perhaps unpopular opinion that the cat working in your distribution center should be fired. Ah yes, I am sure that she is cute and cuddly, sports a Rocabar collar, and naps on a luscious Avalon baby blanket. She is undoubtedly softly fragranced with 24 Faubourg _eau délicate_ and goes by the name of “Twilly.”



I’m calling my next cat Twilly


----------



## katriona

c18027 said:


> Dear Hermès,
> 
> I am of the perhaps unpopular opinion that the cat working in your distribution center should be fired. Ah yes, I am sure that she is cute and cuddly, sports a Rocabar collar, and naps on a luscious Avalon baby blanket. She is undoubtedly softly fragranced with 24 Faubourg _eau délicate_ and goes by the name of “Twilly.” And _merde_, I would not be surprised to learn that her French accent is superior to mine. However, despite all her perfection, this certain _chatte_ is simply unable to resist crinkling the fine tissue paper that lines your iconic orange boxes. Otherwise, how could one explain the condition of my most recent purchase? For your consideration, I present not only photographic evidence of her “artwork,” but also video that certainly has been taken from within your distribution center. In respect for the feline’s confidentiality, there is no need for Client Services to reach out to me. I’ll know that you have rectified the situation when my future online purchases arrive with tissue nearly as perfect as the products they envelop.
> 
> Cordially,
> Your Loyal Scarf and Box Collector
> 
> View attachment 5188997



I think she’s been busy on a government commission wrapping the Paris Arc de Triomphe and her attention wandered….


----------



## lunasauntie

My unpopular opinion is that I can’t see the appeal of the Lindy, Picotin, or Evelyne style bags at all. My SA tried to get me to buy a gold Evelyne TPM on my second visit to H and I just thought, what would I do with this impractical unzippable small bag that has a giant perforated H on top? I think I must have inadvertently grimaced when I first saw the bag. In retrospect, seeing how difficult some of these models are to get, I should have felt honored that he presented me with that suggestion even though it’s not my style. I really like the structured styles of H bags (B, K in most formats except K danse, C, Herbag, mini roulis)


----------



## LJNLori

I have decided to jump in on my unpopular Hermes opinion...I do not like that the website has such limited bag options, and always the same bags on there.  I think they should put all their bags on the site and just not sell them all there.  Maybe have the note, "available in store" (if you are lucky) for a B30, for example.  Anyway, just sick of looking on occasion, all hopeful that something new will appear, only to be disappointed yet again...sigh....


----------



## thelilachour

lunasauntie said:


> My unpopular opinion is that I can’t see the appeal of the Lindy, Picotin, or Evelyne style bags at all. My SA tried to get me to buy a gold Evelyne TPM on my second visit to H and I just thought, what would I do with this impractical unzippable small bag that has a giant perforated H on top? I think I must have inadvertently grimaced when I first saw the bag. In retrospect, seeing how difficult some of these models are to get, I should have felt honored that he presented me with that suggestion even though it’s not my style. I really like the structured styles of H bags (B, K in most formats except K danse, C, Herbag, mini roulis)



This was my reaction too with the evelyne


----------



## QuelleFromage

lunasauntie said:


> My unpopular opinion is that I can’t see the appeal of the Lindy, Picotin, or Evelyne style bags at all. My SA tried to get me to buy a gold Evelyne TPM on my second visit to H and I just thought, what would I do with this impractical unzippable small bag that has a giant perforated H on top? I think I must have inadvertently grimaced when I first saw the bag. In retrospect, seeing how difficult some of these models are to get, I should have felt honored that he presented me with that suggestion even though it’s not my style. I really like the structured styles of H bags (B, K in most formats except K danse, C, Herbag, mini roulis)


I used to hate the Evelyne (I don't like logos), then I bought a PM after understanding the origin story and learning that I was supposed to wear it logo in against the body. That bag is so useful. Then I thought the TPM when released was too small, but bought one for a weekend trip...now I have three and I wear one almost every day.


----------



## lunasauntie

QuelleFromage said:


> I used to hate the Evelyne (I don't like logos), then I bought a PM after understanding the origin story and learning that I was supposed to wear it logo in against the body. That bag is so useful. Then I thought the TPM when released was too small, but bought one for a weekend trip...now I have three and I wear one almost every day.


I just hate the way it looks . It’s the proportion of the giant strap against the rectangular shape of the bag that bothers me. But also after living in paris for years and having to worry about pickpockets I don’t like any crossbody bag that can’t be zipped or closed securely.


----------



## Parisluxury

My unpopular opinion is that some H bag are just ugly and no surprise, those are the ones available to buy on their website eg bag with multicoloured fringe etc


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## bluerosespf

This is definitely unpopular if Hermes has had to limit purchases, but why would I buy a pair Chypre sandals when I can just have Birkenstocks?


----------



## AmalieLotte92

bluerosespf said:


> This is definitely unpopular if Hermes has had to limit purchases, but why would I buy a pair Chypre sandals when I can just have Birkenstocks?



OMG, I thought I was the only one who felt this way. Glad to know that I'm not crazy....


----------



## periogirl28

bluerosespf said:


> This is definitely unpopular if Hermes has had to limit purchases, but why would I buy a pair Chypre sandals when I can just have Birkenstocks?


I don't know about purchase limits but the molded Birkenstocks just don't suit my feet. So I bought the Chypres which were unexpectedly offered to me.


----------



## 336

Twillies are scarf scraps.
*runs away*


----------



## MissTammyB

Regarding H SA as some kind of celebrities…like…”I only want to buy goodies for (insert multiple thousand $$$), is this even worth my SA’s time?” - I mean…WHAT??


----------



## tinkerbell68

Bag charms? I don’t really understand their appeal.


----------



## WhiteBus

what is the abbreviation OT?
is there a glossary somewhere?


----------



## EmilyM111

WhiteBus said:


> what is the abbreviation OT?
> is there a glossary somewhere?


think it's off topic


----------



## callais

The Roulis buckle. If you didn’t know about the brand or the “modernised” chaîne d’ancre being a subtle H, it looks a bit (don’t kill me) tacky


----------



## callais

And the Picotin! For goodness’ sake, add a lining — descendant of a horse feed bag be damned


----------



## Crapples

I hate nearly all the trendy colors. Those minty greens  and pastel pinks all look like hospital colors and are extremely difficult to pair/unflattering on most skin tones. I think they end up looking like a prop from Steel Magnolias (love that movie)…southern belle on her way to church. Plus at $9000+++ I need my bag to be darker to avoid the look of stains. I would hate to have to spa my bag so often from the inevitable wear and tear. 

Also, I wish H would produce more jewel tone bags instead of those sickly sweet colors (obviously).


----------



## juicekeys

As a non-regular customer who doesn’t have an SA, I find shopping at an Hermes store to be a frustrating experience most of the time. Sure, all the SAs are very polite and helpful but the store itself rarely has items I want (e.g. belts, shoes, scarves etc.) and I can’t even order items that are apparently out of stock from the store. I get that almost all of Hermes’ products are highly sought after (and I guess this happens at other brands’ boutiques too) but I just keep finding myself leaving the store empty-handedly and feeling disappointed. I am not keen to buy random things I don’t actually want to just build a relationship with an SA so I end up buying things online.


----------



## Christofle

juicekeys said:


> As a non-regular customer who doesn’t have an SA, I find shopping at an Hermes store to be a frustrating experience most of the time. Sure, all the SAs are very polite and helpful but the store itself rarely has items I want (e.g. belts, shoes, scarves etc.) and I can’t even order items that are apparently out of stock from the store. I get that almost all of Hermes’ products are highly sought after (and I guess this happens at other brands’ boutiques too) but I just keep finding myself leaving the store empty-handedly and feeling disappointed. I am not keen to buy random things I don’t actually want to just build a relationship with an SA so I end up buying things online.


This wasn’t the case 15 years ago… customer service has unfortunately fallen sharply with H over time. They are still cordial but I feel as though product knowledge has really dropped… moreover world wide searches and transfers seem to upset SAs now.

My guess is that the products sell themselves these days so when they need to put in a modicum of effort, their feathers get ruffled:


----------



## WhiteBus

I think the response you get varies very much from country to country.
In UK (pre covid) I found that SAs always checked their phone to locate items, sizes or colourways not in store.


----------



## allanrvj

Christofle said:


> world wide searches and transfers seem to upset SAs now.


not in my store


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## xsimplicity

Christofle said:


> world wide searches and transfers seem to upset SAs now.



Definitely true at my store. It’s like pulling teeth. I’ve gotten deterred from doing a worldwide search and only got it to happen after I told my SA that I _really_ wanted the item. What I’ve been told is that it costs the company too much money so they try to discourage it.


----------



## paula24jen

Christofle said:


> This wasn’t the case 15 years ago… customer service has unfortunately fallen sharply with H over time. They are still cordial but I feel as though product knowledge has really dropped… moreover world wide searches and transfers seem to upset SAs now.
> 
> My guess is that the products sell themselves these days so when they need to put in a modicum of effort, their feathers get ruffled:


Perhaps I’ve been lucky but I’ve found SAs to be happy to help, and in my regular store are very happy to help me get the items I want?


----------



## Christofle

allanrvj said:


> not in my store


Lucky!


----------



## WhiteBus

allanrvj said:


> not in my store


It's a reflection of the way you treat your SAs; they feel you are a genuine customer and that you do not abuse them by making continuous difficult demands.


----------



## tinkerbell68

My unpopular opinion: I have had a wholly positive experience with Hermès. 

Both at my home store and the three stores in Paris, I have met nice, professional SAs who have helped me find the items I am looking for, an alternative or have asked a fellow SA for suggestions if they were not as familiar with a department. The SA who offered me my B25 was definitely stressed (it was the Saturday before Fashion Week), but she was polite and, when I asked her about Fashion Week and whether it would be crazy, she acknowledged her concern about disappointing customers and was more relaxed for the remainder of our visit.

Never a bad thing to remember that SAs are just people doing their jobs who must often face disappointed customers who may take their frustration out on the SAs.


----------



## juicekeys

tinkerbell68 said:


> Never a bad thing to remember that SAs are just people doing their jobs who must often face disappointed customers who may take their frustration out on the SAs.



Certainly true. Hence I wrote in my post that SAs are still polite and helpful but the store seems to run out of stock quickly. Personally, even though I may be disappointed I never take it out on the SAs because I know it’s not their fault (I’m guessing we’d rarely see this kind of behavior in such an upmarket store like Hermes but I could be just naive). Glad to hear your experience has been positive. I just felt like venting a little.


----------



## vintage diamond

tinkerbell68 said:


> Bag charms? I don’t really understand their appeal.


There isn’t a big enough like button for this comment!


----------



## BowieFan1971

vintage diamond said:


> There isn’t a big enough like button for this comment!


I like some bag charms, but I really don’t like any of the ones H makes.


----------



## callais

I wish there were more yellow gold jewellery options – rose gold isn't as flattering on my skin tone and not even the classic CDC or Kelly rings (without diamonds) come in yellow gold


----------



## WhiteBus

There seems to be a concensus at the moment that there is a shortage of all bags.
So why are so many posters continuing to spend spend spend to build up their profile
and then complaining that they have not been offered a quota bag?


----------



## JY1217

H should stop relying on BKC. They are nice and gorg but please give us new silhouettes!!


----------



## LuxuryHoarder

BowieFan1971 said:


> I like some bag charms, but I really don’t like any of the ones H makes.



Some petite H charms remind me of the air fresheners you dangle in your car...


----------



## allanrvj

JY1217 said:


> H should stop relying on BKC. They are nice and gorg but please give us new silhouettes!!


they do come out with new silhouettes but the problem is not enough people buy them because they usually cost as much as a BKC.
and so, most people who only want one or two H bags buy what H is known for. also, I've noticed that a lot of collectors only want variations of BKC and don't venture out to other models, even to older classics like the plume or bolide


----------



## textilegirl

allanrvj said:


> they do come out with new silhouettes but the problem is not enough people buy them because they usually cost as much as a BKC.
> and so, most people who only want one or two H bags buy what H is known for. also, I've noticed that a lot of collectors only want variations of BKC and *don't venture out to other models, even to older classics like the plume or bolide *


Hehehe, more for the rest of us


----------



## 880

tinkerbell68 said:


> My unpopular opinion: I have had a wholly positive experience with Hermès.
> 
> Both at my home store and the three stores in Paris, I have met nice, professional SAs who have helped me find the items I am looking for, an alternative or have asked a fellow SA for suggestions if they were not as familiar with a department. The SA who offered me my B25 was definitely stressed (it was the Saturday before Fashion Week), but she was polite and, when I asked her about Fashion Week and whether it would be crazy, she acknowledged her concern about disappointing customers and was more relaxed for the remainder of our visit.
> 
> Never a bad thing to remember that SAs are just people doing their jobs who must often face disappointed customers who may take their frustration out on the SAs.





WhiteBus said:


> There seems to be a concensus at the moment that there is a shortage of all bags.
> So why are so many posters continuing to spend spend spend to build up their profile
> and then complaining that they have not been offered a quota bag?





allanrvj said:


> they do come out with new silhouettes but the problem is not enough people buy them because they usually cost as much as a BKC.
> and so, most people who only want one or two H bags buy what H is known for. also, I've noticed that a lot of collectors only want variations of BKC and don't venture out to other models, even to older classics like the plume or bolide



ITA with these posts above.
@allanrvj, there are more of other models for me to purchase


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## The_Bagosaurus

The first time I saw a rodeo charm, I thought it was a piece for a baby's crib mobile...

Ok, I'm out.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Why oh why do people ask for SA recommendations? 
One persons experience with an SA may be totally different to another's.
Its as if knowing that someone has had great service or a quota bag from a specific SA means they will get the same.
I firmly dont believe this is the case. 
Its so much about your SA gelling with you your tastes, your budget, etc etc.
My friend loves a specific SA at the same store we shop at, has a great experience with them where as I once shopped with them (before I found my current SA) and it just wasn't fun, I found them lacking in empathy to my taste and needs and how I like to shop-
My friend finds the experience the total opposite.


----------



## louise_elouise

Does Hermes actually hear itself with taglines like these?  It's just dying to be spoofed


----------



## gracecska

louise_elouise said:


> Does Hermes actually hear itself with taglines like these?  It's just dying to be spoofed
> 
> View attachment 5221024


Lmao. It sounds even more ridiculous once you realize it’s impossible to buy the thing anything


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

louise_elouise said:


> Does Hermes actually hear itself with taglines like these?  It's just dying to be spoofed
> 
> View attachment 5221024


Calling all Della Cavalleria owners.....Does it?


----------



## Egel

louise_elouise said:


> Does Hermes actually hear itself with taglines like these?  It's just dying to be spoofed
> 
> View attachment 5221024


 I think that was the deal. Have you seen the commercial? It's a love or hate it situation. There is no in between.


----------



## corgimom11

Egel said:


> I think that was the deal. Have you seen the commercial? It's a love or hate it situation. There is no in between.




Not to get too off topic, but this is very quickly not aging well at all given the current leather situation IMO...


----------



## Egel

corgimom11 said:


> Not to get too off topic, but this is very quickly not aging well at all given the current leather situation IMO...


I don't think I we are on the same page here. What does the current leather situation has to do with an over the top medieval commercial?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Egel said:


> I think that was the deal. Have you seen the commercial? It's a love or hate it situation. There is no in between.



        Cheesetastic! How about they spare us the commercial and put the ad budget toward reducing the price? Cuz it is a nice looking bag and will sell itself.


----------



## Le Lion

„We must defend the bag“ - LOL


----------



## leechiyong

Egel said:


> I don't think I we are on the same page here. What does the current leather situation has to do with an over the top medieval commercial?


Not the person quoted, but watching the over the top video in light of the bag shortage with the often over the top journey for a quota bag, all I can think is H has done this to themselves, perpetuating the desperation for their bags.

This, however, brings me to another one of my unpopular opinions:  H is taken much too seriously.  It can be made to look elegant and classic, but to me there's a mischievous twinkle in the eye that's been there for decades.  From selling re-imagined scraps to apple-shaped bags in which to store an apple to IG posts of a horse's derriere, H embraces its puckish side.


----------



## HoneyLocks

Egel said:


> I think that was the deal. Have you seen the commercial? It's a love or hate it situation. There is no in between.



This is hilarious! I think whoever wrote this was reading tpf: bag hunting, "you will have to take it from my cold, dead hands", resellers as enemies, bag fairies, bags that get immensely important to people...


----------



## WhiteBus

As I understand it the 'unpopular opinion' on the thread was pointing to the tag-line NOT the advertising video which is something else (meaning both 'different' AND 'marvellous').
The printed tag-line does nothing for me, but the video sure makes the bag desirable;
that's powerful product placement.
Did anyone spot Daniel Craig?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Egel said:


> I think that was the deal. Have you seen the commercial? It's a love or hate it situation. There is no in between.



That is hilarious!
The voiceover and everything about it is like a spoof.
I did love some of the costumes though ..appealed to my ex-goth sensibilities!
And no I didn't spot Daniel Craig I was too busy reading the subtitles I think


----------



## ladysarah

Egel said:


> I think that was the deal. Have you seen the commercial? It's a love or hate it situation. There is no in between.



Fantastic! Thank you for posting this, but for many. it’s probably just an average day in an average Hermes boutique-  trying to ‘defend the bag’ (to be fair it would probably be a birkin.)  Anyway hilarious- love it!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Egel

BowieFan1971 said:


> Cheesetastic! How about they spare us the commercial and put the ad budget toward reducing the price? Cuz it is a nice looking bag and will sell itself.


If I'm very honest, this is the one commercial I might ever need in my life. It made me laugh when it came out and it still does. Cheesetastic describes it best.


----------



## Perja

louise_elouise said:


> Does Hermes actually hear itself with taglines like these?  It's just dying to be spoofed
> 
> View attachment 5221024



Well... I think H does hear itself and more importantly, hears us of the bag community, ranting about holy grails, wishes and bag fairies. 



Egel said:


> I think that was the deal. Have you seen the commercial? It's a love or hate it situation. There is no in between.




LOVE. It’s so cringe that it made me laugh. Whoever coined “cheesetastic,” I raise a glass of exquisitely paired wine to your good health. In a St Louis gobelet, natch.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Egel said:


> I think that was the deal. Have you seen the commercial? It's a love or hate it situation. There is no in between.



Next level cheese


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Back to unpopular opinions....
I have two that I KNOW are deeply unpopular ....
Enough of the pink already!
I personally don't mind very dark rich fuchsia pink (forgotten the colour name maybe Rouge Casaque?) but Rose Sukura and Rose Confetti etc just leave me cold.
Mini bags I've previously voiced my dislike of but the Mini Kelly for me is the definition of pointless.
It looks stiff and contrived especially when I see women carrying it open with their iPhones in their hands.
The good news for all the pastel and mini-Kelly fans out there is that there is one less person competing for them!


----------



## A74

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Back to unpopular opinions....
> I have two that I KNOW are deeply unpopular ....
> Enough of the pink already!
> I personally don't mind very dark rich fuchsia pink (forgotten the colour name maybe Rouge Casaque?) but Rose Sukura and Rose Confetti etc just leave me cold.
> Mini bags I've previously voiced my dislike of but the Mini Kelly for me is the definition of pointless.
> It looks stiff and contrived especially when I see women carrying it open with their iPhones in their hands.
> The good news for all the pastel and mini-Kelly fans out there is that there is one less person competing for them!



I could have written this! I hate pink and the Mini Kelly looks like a child’s bag. *ducks*


----------



## Lavendera

omg that commercial. I think I love and hate it. But sorry to say the hardware on the bag reminds me of the stirrups at the OB/GYN office.


----------



## WhiteBus

What is the point of the Birkin Shadow - other than it can be done?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Lavendera said:


> But sorry to say the hardware on the bag reminds me of the stirrups at the OB/GYN office.



Thanks a lot!!! Lol!!! I was in the process of considering this bag, and now I can’t unsee it!!!!

…. I suppose my wallet thanks you at least.


----------



## missmythology

Egel said:


> I think that was the deal. Have you seen the commercial? It's a love or hate it situation. There is no in between.



Thanks for posting!  I’d love to know if they had the idea for the bag or the video first...


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

WhiteBus said:


> What is the point of the Birkin Shadow - other than it can be done?


At least it fits a mobile phone though !


----------



## astrobinch

I hate, hate, hate the Kelly pochette. It just looks so unappealing to me, the shape is simply off-putting.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I wish the boutiques would offer a better size range of clothing & more of the runway pieces


----------



## vcc1

QuelleFromage said:


> OT but I would LOVE to see that ring. Love Loree's jewelry and worship Michele Lamy.
> 
> 
> I echo this. To be blunt (and I'm sure this will be very unpopular ) there are far too many people on Instagram, YouTube, and TikTok posting their Hermès "hauls" and "scores". A HUGE number of these bags are superfakes. Many are authentic, of course. But the constant visual flood of supposedly impossible to get Birkins and Kellys - again, inflated by the easy availability of convincing fakes (why build a profile at a boutique when you can just order a bag to show off in your video?) - makes the bags much more familiar and mainstream and IMO sadly takes away much of the cachet.


I COULD NOT AGREE MORE : The more I see those "influencers" unpacking/unveiling their Hermes' ... the less I want to get my hands on another Hermes bag ...


----------



## 880

louise_elouise said:


> Does Hermes actually hear itself with taglines like these?  It's just dying to be spoofed
> 
> View attachment 5221024


Well it does make me feel thinner (Which is like a super power lol) Perhaps bc I wear it crossbody and it covers my tummy! It’s actually my favorite and most used H bag, over my Bs, Ks, and others. 

unpopular opinion: Hermes is the best known of the premier leather houses, (and I love many Hermes product lines) but there are more luxurious, custom hand stitched bespoke experiences out  there. (Also far more luxurious tableware like Hering Berlin and Georg Jensen) JMO of course.


----------



## hermesgeek

880 said:


> Well it does make me feel thinner. Perhaps bc I wear it crossbody and it covers my tummy! It’s actually my favorite and most used H bag, over my Bs, Ks, and others.
> 
> unpopular opinion: Hermes is the best known of the premier leather houses, (and I love many Hermes product lines) but there are more luxurious, custom hand stitched bespoke experiences out  there. (Also far more luxurious tableware like Hering Berlin and Georg Jensen) JMO of course.



I’ve had many H fanatics tell me they make the best tableware out there. I do love them, really. I appreciate and have my own small collection too. But my insides are screaming Flora Danica is the best!! Lol


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## 880

iferodi said:


> Which bespoke leather houses would you recommend?


Duret.com. My DH ordered custom belts from Duret first. Duret has an atelier in Paris, so I ordered my first hand stitched bag remotely of Buffalo Dalmatian. I followed the course of @Tasha1 who started a thread here.





						Duret bag
					

My journey for an exotic bag started a couple years ago. I spent enough time on my research. I found loads of information on this forum and I am very thankful two ladies Tracey SH and 880 who helped me enormously in this journey.   The bag that appealed to me was on the Duret site. I liked her...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




im currently planning a second order with Duret.

other TPFers, like @allanrvj and others also highly recommend Peter Nitz (formerly of Luxury Zurich, a reseller site)





						Peter Nitz
					

I'm following the journey as well! I secretly love that the color is referred to as "gum-ball pink"  :heart:   I originally found Peter Nitz through the Lorin, but now I'm wondering if the Newey Duffel would be a better fit for me...:-s




					forum.purseblog.com
				




I have always intended to order a Nitz bag, but have not done it yet. 

edit: I should add that, while I own many H bags, I have not yet done a special order with H. I remember a post, i ink it was from @costa (apologies in advance, if I am misquoting or otherwise mistaken) who stated that a special order no longer felt like one bc of the limitations (retired colors, leather or materials like crinoline, or retired styles). IMO the it became more like a made to measure suit, rather than full custom. Going to a smaller bespoke atelier is closer IMO to full custom, subject only to the artistic inclination of rhe artisan

@hermesgeek, I’m not sure my food deserves to be on flora Danika lol, but I would be content to admire such works of art from afar. Am thinking also that the Danes really know how to do fabulous lifestyle products, though perhaps georg Jensen doesn’t really go with Royal copenhagen ?


----------



## Helventara

880 said:


> Well it does make me feel thinner (Which is like a super power lol) Perhaps bc I wear it crossbody and it covers my tummy! It’s actually my favorite and most used H bag, over my Bs, Ks, and others.
> 
> *unpopular opinion: Hermes is the best known of the premier leather houses, (and I love many Hermes product lines) but there are more luxurious, custom hand stitched bespoke experiences out  there. (Also far more luxurious tableware like Hering Berlin and Georg Jensen) JMO of course.*


 You said it better than I ever could. I struggle with 'buying across the brand' philosophy often quoted here, precisely for the reasons you mentioned.  I share your view and resign myself to buying only leather goods from H and some occasional shoes (IF my size is magically available). Let’s see how far it takes me


----------



## hermesgeek

People who wear their birkins like the two photos on top (closed, with the sangles through the pontet holes) don’t deserve a birkin


----------



## Tempo

Some Hermes bags are so ugly that we wouldn't even look at them if they weren't from Hermes.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Tempo said:


> Some Hermes bags are so ugly that we wouldn't even look at them if they weren't from Hermes.


----------



## castiel

Tempo said:


> Some Hermes bags are so ugly that we wouldn't even look at them if they weren't from Hermes.


so TRUE ! I hate it when they push sell something really ugly and praise the design as gorgeous and innovative !


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Tempo said:


> Some Hermes bags are so ugly that we wouldn't even look at them if they weren't from Hermes.


Now that's a conversation nobody's ready for! LOL


----------



## AndyMor

Not sure if this is my unpopular opinion or if I’m looking for others to tell me I’m crazy, but bleu orange reminds me of mold, the kind you find on spoiled bread. I want to love the color, but I just can’t.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

callais said:


> And the Picotin! For goodness’ sake, add a lining — descendant of a horse feed bag be damned



Please ecuse me, probably very unpopular opinion, but have to defend my unlined etoupe Picotin. It’s an under the radar squishy casual bucket bag that can go anywhere without attracting attention until noticed by people who know their bags. 

If I’m spending major money on a bag it has to be on go anywhere, everyday bag not just a special occasion trophy.


----------



## Helventara

AndyMor said:


> Not sure if this is my unpopular opinion or if I’m looking for others to tell me I’m crazy, but bleu orange reminds me of mold, the kind you find on spoiled bread. I want to love the color, but I just can’t.


Since you ask….  A different perspective

We love this colour. It reminds me of the colour of stormy cloud (which I love, all that anger and energy!). Or to my husband, the colour of mud on the plains of Mont st.michel in Normandy, a magical place for him.
But I see what you mean! Now I cannot unsee it.


----------



## Muffin_Top

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Now that's a conversation nobody's ready for! LOL


I am ! Would I have purchased my beloved Victoria if not by H...?


----------



## gbese

Would Hermes make a lightweight, reasonably-sized crossbody bag with a zip or some other security measure?


----------



## LouiseCPH

gbese said:


> Would Hermes make a lightweight, reasonably-sized crossbody bag with a zip or some other security measure?


Yes, Bolide 27


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

With only between 30 and 40 different colour and leather options available for Calvis and Bastias on the H EU website at most times, my opinion is that this mediocre selection of Bastias and Calvis is just not enough. Where are the true red and shocking pink chèvre chamkila options, H??!

Yes, this might be more of a spoilt for choice opinion


----------



## Tempo

Muffin_Top said:


> I am ! Would I have purchased my beloved Victoria if not by H...?


Well, you can at least say about some bags that they look average, but convince with their excellent quality. But there are also Hermes bags that definitely don't make us fancier, but at most just a little more affluent.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## AndyMor

BVBookshop said:


> Since you ask….  A different perspective
> 
> We love this colour. It reminds me of the colour of stormy cloud (which I love, all that anger and energy!). Or to my husband, the colour of mud on the plains of Mont st.michel in Normandy, a magical place for him.
> But I see what you mean! Now I cannot unsee it.


Mud from the plains from Mont St Michel at low tide definitely paints a more picturesque vision… so perhaps I can reprogram my previous association with something very unappetizing. Merci!


----------



## masanmasan

- When local H online have bunches of twilly but no stock in store


----------



## Ania

Muffin_Top said:


> I am ! Would I have purchased my beloved Victoria if not by H...?


Haha! That’s a good question actually, I am a big fan of the Victoria so while I would have definitely been drawn by the shape I would have likely balked at the price if it was another designer and not H


----------



## QuelleFromage

hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5231361
> View attachment 5231362
> 
> People who wear their birkins like the two photos on top (closed, with the sangles through the pontet holes) don’t deserve a birkin


Well, to be fair, this character _was_ supposed to be a terrible person!


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

That Hermes have lost their minds as they have started making felt Picotin lock bags. The fact that they are using felt a very cheap material in the first place is very very odd. I don't know how they can justify the price in the thousands considering that the bags only have very small strips of leather on the handle and the the strap with the lock closure on it. They are priced more than the all leather small Aline bag.


----------



## mauihappyplace

sweetlikechocolate said:


> That Hermes have lost their minds as they have started making felt Picotin lock bags. The fact that they are using felt a very cheap material in the first place is very very odd. I don't know how they can justify the price in the thousands considering that the bags only have very small strips of leather on the handle and the the strap with the lock closure on it. They are priced more than the all leather small Aline bag.


I am not a fan but are they felt or wool. Because they were making wool Evelynes recently...


----------



## Christofle

mauihappyplace said:


> I am not a fan but are they felt or wool. Because they were making wool Evelynes recently...


Felt isn’t a material, rather it is a textile finish. You can have felted polyester all the way to felted vicuña on the end of the price spectrum. H uses mostly felted wool though…


----------



## Addicted to bags

sweetlikechocolate said:


> That Hermes have lost their minds as they have started making felt Picotin lock bags. The fact that they are using felt a very cheap material in the first place is very very odd. I don't know how they can justify the price in the thousands considering that the bags only have very small strips of leather on the handle and the the strap with the lock closure on it. They are priced more than the all leather small Aline bag.


A felt Pico sounds like it should be used to hold my knitting.    Back in my knitting days, I've made many a felted wool bag.


----------



## Liberté

Ania said:


> Haha! That’s a good question actually, I am a big fan of the Victoria so while I would have definitely been drawn by the shape I would have likely balked at the price if it was another designer and not H


If it makes you feel better, I ordered a made to order bag in a similar shape to the victoria from an atelier with a same or higher level of craftsmanship and same materials as H (except a leather lining in this case), and it wasn't cheaper than a victoria bag from H at the time.  So probably not many savings to be had if you were to get a similar bag from somewhere else (made in France) 

So I guess my unpopular opinion is that the Victoria is worth it...?


----------



## Ania

Liberté said:


> If it makes you feel better, I ordered a made to order bag in a similar shape to the victoria from an atelier with a same or higher level of craftsmanship and same materials as H (except a leather lining in this case), and it wasn't cheaper than a victoria bag from H at the time.  So probably not many savings to be had if you were to get a similar bag from somewhere else (made in France)
> 
> So I guess my unpopular opinion is that the Victoria is worth it...?


Haha! Love this! Totally agree that it is worth it “


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

mauihappyplace said:


> I am not a fan but are they felt or wool. Because they were making wool Evelynes recently...



They are definitely Felt. The same material that you can get in a arts and crafts store. They had one online yesterday and Felt was in the description too. I wish I could post of picture but someone has already bought it.


----------



## millivanilli

Although I really don't like felt (it's a typical Bavarian material so I stay away from it) I am more than happy, that Hermès starts discovering alternatives to leather.

That said, I am not a fan od the picotin and would think that the material + that shape of the bag would one remind of a very grandma knitting bag. (yep, unpopular opiniion, I know)


----------



## fantajisan

Here's my scandalous unpopular opinion: Lindy and Evelyne are absolutely hideous


----------



## Inuit0906

Bolide


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Felt isn’t a material, rather it is a textile finish. You can have felted polyester all the way to felted vicuña on the end of the price spectrum. H uses mostly felted wool though…


Unpopular opinion: I used to love the ribbed wool and  Amazonia GPs and regret not getting them when I could. I think everyone else preferred the negonda leather


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Handbag1234

The super mini bag craze. Why buy a bag that can't even fit a phone in? The purpose of a bag is to carry your stuff, right?


----------



## _gelato_

Handbag1234 said:


> The super mini bag craze. Why buy a bag that can't even fit a phone in? The purpose of a bag is to carry your stuff, right?


Or, why buy a bag that can’t fit your phone in, then trade that phone for one of those fold phones/iphone mini just so you can use said bag (yes I have seen some people resort to this)


----------



## ElisaAnna

I love Hermes for their scarves but owning, and especially carrying a Hermes bag just doesn't make sense to me. They are very very pretty, but maybe when I'm older or richer or my social circle changes but I don't see myself owning one in the next 10 or even 20 years.


----------



## 880

The mini kelly makes even petite and slim actresses like Sarah Jessica Parker look Chunky and heavy


----------



## ireneeguz

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Please ecuse me, probably very unpopular opinion, but have to defend my unlined etoupe Picotin. It’s an under the radar squishy casual bucket bag that can go anywhere without attracting attention until noticed by people who know their bags.
> 
> If I’m spending major money on a bag it has to be on go anywhere, everyday bag not just a special occasion trophy.



Yep! Love the picotin and how it doesn’t scream I’M A HERMES LOOK AT ME! Feel the same about my super loved gold lindy, gotta defend her. I loved her before the whole mini Lindy craze and it’s funny that the people that hate on the Lindy are trying everything to get the mini Lindy. Sure it doesn’t slouch as much but it’s the same concept. Same bag. Just slapped a mini in front. I’ll take my 30 with her luscious curves and more to love size, thanks!


----------



## J'adoreHermes

I love bolides, BUT I have always thought the proportions of the 27cm and its handles have been off. It sometimes reminds me of the handles on the Kelly and Birkin shoulders, but less extreme. Hermes needs to fix the handles to make the 27cm not stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## katsigner

Lindy and picotin are actually not very aesthetically pleasing. Neither they're very functional; there's a tendency you'll get hit on the hardware on your Lindy which might ended up several bruises on your wrist area and Picotin is just way too open and expose when fully filled. Because they're created by Hermes, people just find ways to love and appreciate them despite the way they are designed. As much as I'd love to do that, I couldn't trade it off with functionality and practicality.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

The Mini Kelly rage. I just don’t get it. Sure, it’s cute, but it does not appear very functional. Well, at least for my lifestyle, I guess.

K25 size, okay, I can sorta understand in the retourne style.

K28 size and above, sellier or retourne, makes much more sense to me in terms of size/functionality.


----------



## BowieFan1971

katsigner said:


> Lindy and picotin are actually not very aesthetically pleasing. Neither they're very functional; there's a tendency you'll get hit on the hardware on your Lindy which might ended up several bruises on your wrist area and Picotin is just way too open and expose when fully filled. Because they're created by Hermes, people just find ways to love and appreciate them despite the way they are designed. As much as I'd love to do that, I couldn't trade it off with functionality and practicality.


I use a smaller H dust bag as a drawstring liner. Protects the inside, keeps things private


----------



## christinagr

I don't like the look of an unclasped Birkin. It just bothers me. I don't know why!


----------



## ireneeguz

katsigner said:


> Lindy and picotin are actually not very aesthetically pleasing. Neither they're very functional; there's a tendency you'll get hit on the hardware on your Lindy which might ended up several bruises on your wrist area and Picotin is just way too open and expose when fully filled. Because they're created by Hermes, people just find ways to love and appreciate them despite the way they are designed. As much as I'd love to do that, I couldn't trade it off with functionality and practicality.


Totally get that everybody has their own points of view which is why this thread is so fun to read through. As a owner of a lindy and my mom has a couple picotins in her closet, I can safely say that I was drawn to the designs even if I didn’t know they were Hermes. The cherry on top that Hermes adds, for me, is the quality of the leather and hardware which as a whole under the fashion house is unmatched. For the Lindy, I really stinkin’ LOVE the dumpling design. Some people hate it and I respect that as that is their preference. I personally love how it fits right into my hip when I carry it and how there really seems to be no other bag that looks quite like it. I will say though that seeing one in real life really beats seeing photos of them online. When I pulled my Lindy out of its box my heart fluttered a few times. The slouch in pairing with the leather just breathes life into the bag. It truly is luxurious and so different!


----------



## Perja

My unpopular opinion is that we are all weak-minded fools who end up having bags we dislike “grow on us” when the right leather/colour combo appears*.

....

...

..

.

* have I mentioned I just got a Lindy, a shape which I swore for 15 years that I wouldn’t touch with a barge pole?


----------



## hermesgeek

Perja said:


> My unpopular opinion is that we are all weak-minded fools who end up having bags we dislike “grow on us” when the right leather/colour combo appears*.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...
> 
> ..
> 
> .
> 
> * have I mentioned I just got a Lindy, a shape which I swore for 15 years that I wouldn’t touch with a barge pole?



Love that for you! Many years ago, I went to Hermès for tea cups then my SA showed me a lindy, which I disliked but tried on because the color they showed me went with my outfit. Who knew it was super comfortable and would turn out to be my most used hermes bag lol


----------



## Perja

hermesgeek said:


> Love that for you! Many years ago, I went to Hermès for tea cups then my SA showed me a lindy, which I disliked but tried on because the color they showed me went with my outfit. Who knew it was super comfortable and would turn out to be my most used hermes bag lol



so happy to hear that! I was feeling half sheepish, half smug!
That’s the trick about accessories, I guess. One could pull off a paper bag with the right outfit (as Margiela taught us, as well!)


----------



## EllenTsai

SpicyTuna13 said:


> The Mini Kelly rage. I just don’t get it. Sure, it’s cute, but it does not appear very functional. Well, at least for my lifestyle, I guess.
> 
> K25 size, okay, I can sorta understand in the retourne style.
> 
> K28 size and above, sellier or retourne, makes much more sense to me in terms of size/functionality.


When I go out a lot of times I only bring card, keys and phone so even just a H-passant which I use as WOC or Kelly to go wallet would be enough for me.
Everyone has a different lifestyle and most people have multiple bags to suit what they need/feel like on the day.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## _gelato_

EllenTsai said:


> When I go out a lot of times I only bring card, keys and phone so even just a H-passant which I use as WOC or Kelly to go wallet would be enough for me.
> Everyone has a different lifestyle and most people have multiple bags to suit what they need/feel like on the day.


I also use my KTG everyday as I only bring my phone, keys and cards and the KTG can comfortably hold these (and a mask if need be). With the mini Kelly, I couldn’t even put my phone in properly, and if I did I wouldn’t be able to close the bag. The mini K might look like it has more capacity than say a KTG or a Chanel WOC but it actually holds nothing.


----------



## EllenTsai

_gelato_ said:


> I also use my KTG everyday as I only bring my phone, keys and cards and the KTG can comfortably hold these (and a mask if need be). With the mini Kelly, I couldn’t even put my phone in properly, and if I did I wouldn’t be able to close the bag. The mini K might look like it has more capacity than say a KTG or a Chanel WOC but it actually holds nothing.


Now you just sent me on the hunt for KTG...  
I have the Kelly Classic wallet and I use it as a clutch if I just need to bring phone, cards and my house key
It won't fit my car keys though


----------



## jenayb

SpicyTuna13 said:


> The Mini Kelly rage. I just don’t get it. Sure, it’s cute, but it does not appear very functional. Well, at least for my lifestyle, I guess.
> 
> K25 size, okay, I can sorta understand in the retourne style.
> 
> K28 size and above, sellier or retourne, makes much more sense to me in terms of size/functionality.



I definitely think it's a lifestyle thing. I use a MK quite a bit and find it holds what I need for running around during the day, and then it quickly carries me into the evening when we go out. The K25 is the largest I'll go these days, honestly - I find the K28 to actually be too large.


----------



## periogirl28

I agree 100%. Now that I do not work, DS is away at school, the driver takes me everywhere, I find I actually don't need to fill a Mini K. It suits my day to day life. I find it is a day to night bag as well as I can simply remove the strap. I can wear it crossbady in the daytime, almost as a clutch for evening and my SAs say it suits my proportions overall. This is quite an unpopular opinion here, so I can understand why no one wants this bag.


----------



## hermesgeek

a tacky roller for a tacky dresser in a flea fair.. oops I said it


----------



## J'adoreHermes

hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5248083
> 
> a tacky roller for a tacky dresser in a flea fair.. oops I said it


Unpopular opinion: I LOVE IT. I remember seeing their first one adapted from a HAC at Sèvres years ago. These rollers are back in vogue in Paris. I would love to have one to walk back from the Grande Epicerie. So petit h and so French!


----------



## hermesgeek

J'adoreHermes said:


> Unpopular opinion: I LOVE IT. I remember seeing their first one adapted from a HAC at Sèvres years ago. These rollers are back in vogue in Paris. I would love to have one to walk back from the Grande Epicerie. So petit h and so French!



love that for you! You do you and you’ll be fabulous!


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

J'adoreHermes said:


> Unpopular opinion: I LOVE IT. I remember seeing their first one adapted from a HAC at Sèvres years ago. These rollers are back in vogue in Paris. I would love to have one to walk back from the Grande Epicerie. So petit h and so French!



So glad you also like it. We discussed it heavily at the dinner table and I was the only one who thought that this is a genius take on a shopping roller. It looks like a large Bolide on roler skates (the good old style until the in-line skates came around). I wouldn't want to pay the price for it but if someone would gift it to me I would invite them to a shopping spree at the nearest supermarket


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5248083
> 
> a tacky roller for a tacky dresser in a flea fair.. oops I said it


OMG!!! I swear this is inspired by a fabulous octogenarian I encountered in Miami south beach a few years ago-She was dressed head to toe in Purple hand knit and had....wait for it...a purple hand knit home made shopping trolly affair that was EXACTLY this shape with a skateboard as its base.
In fact it was THIS bag in hand knit! 
Thats hilarious-Someone on the H design team must have spotted her too! 
Wish I'd done a 'wildlife sighting' the resemblance is uncanny!


----------



## Perja

hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5248083
> 
> a tacky roller for a tacky dresser in a flea fair.. oops I said it


I wouldn’t mind being an old bag lady with this!


----------



## loh

hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5248083
> 
> a tacky roller for a tacky dresser in a flea fair.. oops I said it





J'adoreHermes said:


> Unpopular opinion: I LOVE IT. I remember seeing their first one adapted from a HAC at Sèvres years ago. These rollers are back in vogue in Paris. I would love to have one to walk back from the Grande Epicerie. So petit h and so French!





Perja said:


> I wouldn’t mind being an old bag lady with this!




+1.  I could totally see myself using this....  I know my family would agree.


----------



## Perja

loh said:


> +1.  I could totally see myself using this....  I know my family would agree.


I can already hear the groans of “auntie, not the H trolley”


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

My latest unpopular opinion is-
I'm bored now with seeing tweaks on the Birkin (Cargo/Sellier/Fray/the newest one with the silly pocket etc..)
and with the exception of the Sellier I think it smacks of gimmick.
Call me an old fashioned purist but rather than produce the reworking of a beautiful classic I'd rather they re-introduced 28 and 32cm HAC.


----------



## hermesgeek

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My latest unpopular opinion is-
> I'm bored now with seeing tweaks on the Birkin (Cargo/Sellier/Fray/the newest one with the silly pocket etc..)
> and with the exception of the Sellier I think it smacks of gimmick.
> Call me an old fashioned purist but rather than produce the reworking of a beautiful classic I'd rather they re-introduced 28 and 32cm HAC.



THANK YOU! I agree with everything you said!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Been away for a while only to drop in and see a fringe twilly.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## etoile de mer

Israeli_Flava said:


> Been away for a while only to drop in and see a fringe twilly.



Yeah, wow, just had a look.  Why, just why? Geesh, leave the poor Twilly alone!


----------



## Classy Collector

New fringe twillies are not my cup of tea either. They make an otherwise elegant, sophisticated handbag look hobo.


----------



## bagnut1

Perja said:


> I wouldn’t mind being an old bag lady with this!


Yes!
Reminds me of a nice shopping trolley I spotted in Paris a few years back (that also had the words "Ceci n'est pas un sac de golf").  Always wished I would have asked where to get one.....


----------



## cap4life

I’m increasingly annoyed by people who INSIST that you don’t need an SA to get a quota bag. That you can walk in to any H location and simply ask! Sis, you and I both know that in the year 2021, the likelihood of this happening is close to 0% in many locations. Maybe for those local to boutiques in Europe, it’s different! Or maybe for those who have a lime 35 B or a bleu frida 40 K on their wishlist.


----------



## acrowcounted

cap4life said:


> I’m increasingly annoyed by people who INSIST that you don’t need an SA to get a quota bag. That you can walk in to any H location and simply ask! Sis, you and I both know that in the year 2021, the likelihood of this happening is close to 0% in many locations. Maybe for those local to boutiques in Europe, it’s different! Or maybe for those who have a lime 35 B or a bleu frida 40 K on their wishlist.


Agreed. However, the proof is self evident. If all it took was walking into the store and making a quick request, everyone would do so and no one would be foolish enough to choose to repeatedly spend 3x as much with an internet stranger for a potentially questionably authentic item instead. I’m sure there is sometimes a rare miracle but I guarantee there are far more liars (and folks that get lucky in Paris).


----------



## Etriers

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> OMG!!! I swear this is inspired by a fabulous octogenarian I encountered in Miami south beach a few years ago-She was dressed head to toe in Purple hand knit and had....wait for it...a purple hand knit home made shopping trolly affair that was EXACTLY this shape with a skateboard as its base.
> In fact it was THIS bag in hand knit!
> Thats hilarious-Someone on the H design team must have spotted her too!
> Wish I'd done a 'wildlife sighting' the resemblance is uncanny!



She works for H now.


----------



## EmilyM111

cap4life said:


> I’m increasingly annoyed by people who INSIST that you don’t need an SA to get a quota bag. That you can walk in to any H location and simply ask! Sis, you and I both know that in the year 2021, the likelihood of this happening is close to 0% in many locations. Maybe for those local to boutiques in Europe, it’s different! Or maybe for those who have a lime 35 B or a bleu frida 40 K on their wishlist.


Tell me! I came across as a fool when I explained to my friend how the H game works but multiple ppl posted under her YT videos comments - "I got Birkin by just walking in, you don't need any spend there" in that tone of voice that made me feel like a total loser  As you say, what they didn't say it was xxx years ago and it surely was B35. My friend kept waiting after just turning up and requesting a B30, eventually she started purchasing things and coming to the store quite often and after a year she got epsom B30 (it wasn't top of her wishlist). And we are talking about generous new Polish store.


----------



## papertiger

*...and back to topic please*


----------



## Egel

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> OMG!!! I swear this is inspired by a fabulous octogenarian I encountered in Miami south beach a few years ago-She was dressed head to toe in Purple hand knit and had....wait for it...a purple hand knit home made shopping trolly affair that was EXACTLY this shape with a skateboard as its base.
> In fact it was THIS bag in hand knit!
> Thats hilarious-Someone on the H design team must have spotted her too!
> Wish I'd done a 'wildlife sighting' the resemblance is uncanny!


I saw the skateboard bolide and wondered how they came up with that idea. This all makes sense now.


----------



## Perja

Edited 
Unpopular opinion: is this year’s SO A La Carte menu boring or what?


----------



## Pivoine66

I looove to wear H-scarves and shawls and Maxi-Twillys ...  - but have to go to tpf here to meet fellow H-scarf-lovers.
(hardly see anyone but me wearing them, though tons - brand new - from private resellers)


----------



## EllenTsai

Saw one in person today… I think it’s pretty nice.
And pretty impressive little details


----------



## papertiger

Pivoine66 said:


> I looove to wear H-scarves and shawls and Maxi-Twillys ...  - but have to go to tpf here to meet fellow H-scarf-lovers.
> (hardly see anyone but me wearing them, though tons - brand new - from private resellers)



I would agree with that unpopular 'opinion' with one exception. I belong to a club with many women academics, lady lawyers and females in finance (City of London). In meetings, I often play guess the H scarf, format and season to myself, more silk in a room than downstairs at H NBS.


----------



## Pivoine66

papertiger said:


> I would agree with that unpopular 'opinion' with one exception. I belong to a club with many women academics, lady lawyers and females in finance (City of London). In meetings, I often play guess the H scarf, format and season to myself, more silk in a room than downstairs at H NBS.


Oh, you lucky one ! Off to London then?


----------



## paula24jen

papertiger said:


> I would agree with that unpopular 'opinion' with one exception. I belong to a club with many women academics, lady lawyers and females in finance (City of London). In meetings, I often play guess the H scarf, format and season to myself, more silk in a room than downstairs at H NBS.


Sounds like the kind of club I’d enjoy!!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Pivoine66

paula24jen said:


> Sounds like the kind of club I’d enjoy!!


Me too!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I've said it once I've said it twice...I'll say it again!
You do not '*SCORE'* a bag.
One *PURCHASES *a bag.
I'm Sick to the stomach of reading the term 'Score' in relation to buying items from Hermes.
I'm sorry but it sounds pathetic and needy...and makes me think of a sad junkie.
but then...maybe thats what we are?
Hermes junkies
(full disclosure..its my drug of choice for sure)


----------



## WhiteBus

people who pretend they don't watch television so would not see an Hermes advertisement 

they usually give themselves away


----------



## hermesgeek

I guess Ronald McDonald’s one of the main target markets of Hermès this season


----------



## Perja

hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5258185
> 
> I guess Ronald McDonald’s one of the main target markets of Hermès this season


Trigger warning, multiple pet peeves in the below statement  

It’s more of a subtle product placement. After playing _the game_ with multiple _hauls_ and _scoring_ a BKC from your _H fairy_, you bet all you can afford are Chicken McNuggets.


----------



## Christofle

hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5258185
> 
> I guess Ronald McDonald’s one of the main target markets of Hermès this season


McDrip


----------



## Yoshi1296

Unpopular opinion:

I HATE Hermes SLGs. I keep buying and buying them thinking I would use them, but they always end up back on my shelf. So bland, so boring, and not really practical I find. I ended up selling most of mine.

The Calvi, I dislike the most. Its just a folded piece of leather...please.


----------



## Classy Collector

Yoshi1296 said:


> Unpopular opinion:
> 
> I HATE Hermes SLGs. I keep buying and buying them thinking I would use them, but they always end up back on my shelf. So bland, so boring, and not really practical I find. I ended up selling most of mine.
> 
> The Calvi, I dislike the most. Its just a folded piece of leather...please.


Interesting to hear others’ perspective. I’m the opposite - I use my Calvi and Bastia all the time; no wallets. They fit in all my smaller bags.

My pet peeves are the larger pricey wallets like Constance long wallet, Kelly classic wallet, etc… especially in exotic leather. They look beautiful, but my pet peeve is the price point for a piece of SLG.


----------



## Norm.Core

Perja said:


> Trigger warning, multiple pet peeves in the below statement
> 
> It’s more of a subtle product placement. After playing _the game_ with multiple _hauls_ and _scoring_ a BKC from your _H fairy_, you bet all you can afford are Chicken McNuggets.


It’s a McJourney. Enjoy the score.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Classy Collector said:


> Interesting to hear others’ perspective. I’m the opposite - I use my Calvi and Bastia all the time; no wallets. They fit in all my smaller bags.
> 
> My pet peeves are the larger pricey wallets like Constance long wallet, Kelly classic wallet, etc… especially in exotic leather. They look beautiful, but my pet peeve is the price point for a piece of SLG.



Yeah I can see that, I have smaller wallets similar to the Calvi that I really enjoy. But, for me, I even find the calvi super overpriced for what it is. But that is just me personally.

I am with you, I've bought a bearn, kelly wallet, and constance wallet, and they were all pretty to look at, but incredibly annoying and fidgety, the design just isnt user friendly at all for each of them.


----------



## louise_elouise

Hermes does gorgeous colours but I don’t understand why they do so many sliiiiight variations within a specific range and then leave others out completely. 

Examples:
- the blue Mykonos/hydra/zellige/frida/ de France family. All slight variations of each other
- light gold: sesame, alezan, chai, biscuit, noisette, beige de Weimar, bronze doré

But then few offerings really around yellows, light greens, lavender/purple, non-bright medium blues.


----------



## bagnut1

louise_elouise said:


> Hermes does gorgeous colours but I don’t understand why they do so many sliiiiight variations within a specific range and then leave others out completely.
> 
> Examples:
> - the blue Mykonos/hydra/zellige/frida/ de France family. All slight variations of each other
> - light gold: sesame, alezan, chai, biscuit, noisette, beige de Weimar, bronze doré
> 
> But then few offerings really around yellows, light greens, lavender/purple, non-bright medium blues.


Yeah. Seems like they decide what colors will be “in” for a given season and offer scads of variations for those. “Outs” not so much or none.


----------



## Nahreen

louise_elouise said:


> Hermes does gorgeous colours but I don’t understand why they do so many sliiiiight variations within a specific range and then leave others out completely.
> 
> Examples:
> - the blue Mykonos/hydra/zellige/frida/ de France family. All slight variations of each other
> - light gold: sesame, alezan, chai, biscuit, noisette, beige de Weimar, bronze doré
> 
> But then few offerings really around yellows, light greens, lavender/purple, non-bright medium blues.


I too really miss a good purple range. I find the range I have seen to be very limited. Mauve (which too me is not really purple), anemone (which I like) and the others are too dark such as raisin.


----------



## lulilu

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yeah I can see that, I have smaller wallets similar to the Calvi that I really enjoy. But, for me, I even find the calvi super overpriced for what it is. But that is just me personally.
> 
> I am with you, I've bought a bearn, kelly wallet, and constance wallet, and they were all pretty to look at, but incredibly annoying and fidgety, the design just isnt user friendly at all for each of them.


I keep my rarely used cc's in my calvi so I don't need to cary them all the time.  I love my constance long because I can fit my phone in it and use it like a clutch when I don't want to carry a bag.  But confession:  I prefer Gucci and LV small wallets for smaller bags.  More choices, great size.  And reasonable prices.


----------



## tinkerbell68

louise_elouise said:


> Hermes does gorgeous colours but I don’t understand why they do so many sliiiiight variations within a specific range and then leave others out completely.
> 
> Examples:
> - the blue Mykonos/hydra/zellige/frida/ de France family. All slight variations of each other
> - light gold: sesame, alezan, chai, biscuit, noisette, beige de Weimar, bronze doré
> 
> But then few offerings really around yellows, light greens, lavender/purple, non-bright medium blues.


And, of course, each color varies so much depending on the leather.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## RoseyRetro

Sometimes I reeeaally don't get RTW designs. My SA sent me this picture and showed it to me during my appointment and I just kept thinking, "That looks like a straitjacket"


----------



## EllenTsai

RoseyRetro said:


> Sometimes I reeeaally don't get RTW designs. My SA sent me this picture and showed it to me during my appointment and I just kept thinking, "That looks like a straitjacket"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259093


I quite like it… if only it was black… 
I like the bondage feeling


----------



## louise_elouise

RoseyRetro said:


> Sometimes I reeeaally don't get RTW designs. My SA sent me this picture and showed it to me during my appointment and I just kept thinking, "That looks like a straitjacket"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259093


Oh hahaha I love it!!


----------



## Barbette

I don't agree with the opinion that Hermes SA's "are lying" when they say they have no quota bags. It is correct that no bags are available to you at this time.  

I also don't agree that this is a 'game'.  Historically many industries (cars, watches) have in the past and still do the same without the complaints like Hermes receives.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I'm very bored with the analytic questioning that goes on especially in the Hermes paris shopping thread.
'how many times did you apply for an appointment?'
'did you have a pre-spend?'
'what time of the day did you apply?'
and on and on.....
As if there is some hidden formula to securing an online appointment AND being offered a bag.
I firmly believe it really is the luck of the draw as to wether one gets an appointment via online lottery and ditto if one gets a bag offer.
I love reading about people's successes but I must confess if I 'lucked out' in the appointment lottery and got offered my bag of dreams (not gonna happen-it isn't in production any more) I'd hesitate to post about it because I couldn't face the 3rd degree questioning as to the how's and why's of how I got the appointment and the offer.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I'm very bored with the analytic questioning that goes on especially in the Hermes paris shopping thread.
> 'how many times did you apply for an appointment?'
> 'did you have a pre-spend?'
> 'what time of the day did you apply?'
> and on and on.....
> As if there is some hidden formula to securing an online appointment AND being offered a bag.
> I firmly believe it really is the luck of the draw as to wether one gets an appointment via online lottery and ditto if one gets a bag offer.
> I love reading about people's successes but I must confess if I 'lucked out' in the appointment lottery and got offered my bag of dreams (not gonna happen-it isn't in production any more) I'd hesitate to post about it because I couldn't face the 3rd degree questioning as to the how's and why's of how I got the appointment and the offer.



And if it isn't the Paris shopping thread, and actually one of the other boutiques in the world - especially in the U.S.: "Can you give me your SA's contact information? (Even though this is my 1st time posting on this forum, and I'm a complete stranger) Thanks!"


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

here's a zinger: I don't see the appeal of the Evelyne

it's not that attractive IMO & I know most people are buying it for its functionality but the straps are super long (for my average female height anyway) and would keep hitting my hips/butt as I walk


----------



## bagnut1

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> here's a zinger: I don't see the appeal of the Evelyne
> 
> it's not that attractive IMO & I know most people are buying it for its functionality but the straps are super long (for my average female height anyway) and would keep hitting my hips/butt as I walk


I hear you.  There are quite a few TPFers here who manage to wear it at the pinnacle of chicness, but I think if I ever tried it on I would look exceedingly dumpy.  I also really need a lining in my bags and, as much as I have coveted for years an Alaia laser-cut tote, I know that a bag with holes worn around NYC is asking for a potentially huge mess (or at least a mess in my overly dirt-avoidant imagination).


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Another unpopular opinion inspired by @AmalieLotte92's comment .
Strangers asking for one's SA's details (as if there is a Sales associate who is a potential 'soft touch' and will pull bags out of the back for random people like a magician pulling rabbits out of a hat)...I've had people DM-ing me for my SA's contact details I politely told them to go in store and find the own SA see who they 'click' with.
People asking "what store?" ...face it honey..if its your store you missed the boat the bag has sold or been offered to someone other than you..now move on.
Also the obsession with spend, and number of visits.
*everyone's experience is different* and comparisons are odious.
In fact there is a certain grabby desperation that many posters give out in their quest for a quota bag and its not endearing or attractive.
Sorry not sorry for venting about this.


----------



## etoile de mer

@maxroxxherhandbags, you're not alone!

Adding to your thoughts, I dislike all the language that’s sprung up here in recent years regarding getting a bag … pre-spend, spend ratio, quota, profile, journey, score, haul, relationship, etc…  Perhaps my head was previously in the sand, but if there’s ever even been some pre-ordained path to an offer, I previously don’t remember people speculating about it so freely here. All such chatter just irks me! Okay, running  for cover now, because many seem to love to chat about all this!!


----------



## loh

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I'm very bored with the analytic questioning that goes on especially in the Hermes paris shopping thread.
> 'how many times did you apply for an appointment?'
> 'did you have a pre-spend?'
> 'what time of the day did you apply?'
> and on and on.....
> As if there is some hidden formula to securing an online appointment AND being offered a bag.
> I firmly believe it really is the luck of the draw as to wether one gets an appointment via online lottery and ditto if one gets a bag offer.
> I love reading about people's successes but I must confess if I 'lucked out' in the appointment lottery and got offered my bag of dreams (not gonna happen-it isn't in production any more) I'd hesitate to post about it because I couldn't face the 3rd degree questioning as to the how's and why's of how I got the appointment and the offer.





maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Another unpopular opinion inspired by @AmalieLotte92's comment .
> Strangers asking for one's SA's details (as if there is a Sales associate who is a potential 'soft touch' and will pull bags out of the back for random people like a magician pulling rabbits out of a hat)...I've had people DM-ing me for my SA's contact details I politely told them to go in store and find the own SA see who they 'click' with.
> People asking "what store?" ...face it honey..if its your store you missed the boat the bag has sold or been offered to someone other than you..now move on.
> Also the obsession with spend, and number of visits.
> *everyone's experience is different* and comparisons are odious.
> In fact there is a certain grabby desperation that many posters give out in their quest for a quota bag and its not endearing or attractive.
> Sorry not sorry for venting about this.



PREACH!!!


----------



## lulilu

etoile de mer said:


> @maxroxxherhandbags, you're not alone!
> 
> Adding to your thoughts, I dislike all the language that’s sprung up here in recent years regarding getting a bag … pre-spend, spend ratio, quota, profile, journey, score, haul, relationship, etc…  Perhaps my head was previously in the sand, but if there’s ever even been some pre-ordained path to an offer, I previously don’t remember people speculating about it so freely here. All such chatter just irks me! Okay, running  for cover now, because many seem to love to chat about all this!!


+10000%


----------



## slsk

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Another unpopular opinion inspired by @AmalieLotte92's comment .
> Strangers asking for one's SA's details (as if there is a Sales associate who is a potential 'soft touch' and will pull bags out of the back for random people like a magician pulling rabbits out of a hat)...I've had people DM-ing me for my SA's contact details I politely told them to go in store and find the own SA see who they 'click' with.
> People asking "what store?" ...face it honey..if its your store you missed the boat the bag has sold or been offered to someone other than you..now move on.
> Also the obsession with spend, and number of visits.
> *everyone's experience is different* and comparisons are odious.
> In fact there is a certain grabby desperation that many posters give out in their quest for a quota bag and its not endearing or attractive.
> Sorry not sorry for venting about this.



It's people's right to ask for the SA/ store/ spend info and it's within my right to tell them, "I spent $50 at the Topeka store. Ask for Marge. She'll hook you up if you bring her a nice Edible Arrangements basket." #sorrynotsorry


----------



## ireneeguz

AmalieLotte92 said:


> And if it isn't the Paris shopping thread, and actually one of the other boutiques in the world - especially in the U.S.: "Can you give me your SA's contact information? (Even though this is my 1st time posting on this forum, and I'm a complete stranger) Thanks!"



or what about the classic “What EXACTLY were you wearing during your appointment?! Let me go proceed to buy the exact same outfit so I’ll get offered a bag.”


----------



## slsk

ireneeguz said:


> or what about the classic “What EXACTLY were you wearing during your appointment?! Let me go proceed to buy the exact same outfit so I’ll get offered a bag.”



I'd love for someone here to say, "wearing purple boots always gets you a birkin" and then someone overhears an SA six months later, "WHAT is going on with this crazy purple boot trend??"


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Ethengdurst

I’m sure alot of people will disagree… I don’t like Etoupe. I have one in a mini evie and I feel like it’s a sad boring number. I do like neutrals and am waiting for a gold k, would love a grey bag like etain or gris mouette… but I’m just not impressed with Etoupe. I think it’s a weird cross between brown and grey.


----------



## Banthrews

My very unpopular opinion: There's a weird "can't sit with us" vibe when people say they don't like it when others use jargon like haul, journey, score, etc. For those who do use it, these comments can be intimidating and off-putting, at least to me.

We are all fans of the brand and are on a luxury forum, so this should be a safe space. I prefer to let others be, so long as they aren't harming anyone.

Kind of like Comic Con. We're all fans of comic books there. I don't do cosplay, but don't judge grown men showing up in Sailor Moon gear


----------



## loh

Banthrews said:


> My very unpopular opinion: There's a weird "can't sit with us" vibe when people say they don't like it when others use jargon like haul, journey, score, etc. For those who do use it, these comments can be intimidating and off-putting, at least to me.
> 
> We are all fans of the brand and are on a luxury forum, so this should be a safe space. I prefer to let others be, so long as they aren't harming anyone.
> 
> Kind of like Comic Con. We're all fans of comic books there. I don't do cosplay, but don't judge grown men showing up in Sailor Moon gear



I understand and respect your opinion.  I can get terms like haul, journey, score.  It's not the vernacular I use, but understand it nonetheless.  An awesome, exciting purchase from H gets anyone revved up.  

For me, it's more the obsession with spend ratio, pre-spend, etc., that irks me.  People seem to think "because I spent X, I should get Y."  I think that just leads to the sense of entitlement and tantrums that we hear about in the "Overhead at Hermes" thread.  I don't keep track of my pre-spend or spend ratio.  I kind of don't really want to know.  I just buy what I like, and treat my SA with kindness and respect versus trying to manipulate a relationship.  Then what comes in the way of offers comes.  You know the old saying about flies, honey and vinegar...


----------



## Banthrews

loh said:


> I understand and respect your opinion.  I can get terms like haul, journey, score.  It's not the vernacular I use, but understand it nonetheless.  An awesome, exciting purchase from H gets anyone revved up.
> 
> For me, it's more the obsession with spend ratio, pre-spend, etc., that irks me.  People seem to think "because I spent X, I should get Y."  I think that just leads to the sense of entitlement and tantrums that we hear about in the "Overhead at Hermes" thread.  I don't keep track of my pre-spend or spend ratio.  I kind of don't really want to know.  I just buy what I like, and treat my SA with kindness and respect versus trying to manipulate a relationship.  Then what comes in the way of offers comes.  You know the old saying about flies, honey and vinegar...



I totally agree with you! There is a certain degree of self-harm when obsession turns into entitlement and public tantrums, so that is no bueno. 

But this brings me to my next point in that I think it's easier for us who are very fortunate to have multiple H bags to not stress over the next BKC than those who are still trying for their first one. And as discussed many times previously, social media doesn't help set realistic expectations with, well, reality.


----------



## Chrismin

1000%


loh said:


> I understand and respect your opinion.  I can get terms like haul, journey, score.  It's not the vernacular I use, but understand it nonetheless.  An awesome, exciting purchase from H gets anyone revved up.
> 
> For me, it's more the obsession with spend ratio, pre-spend, etc., that irks me.  People seem to think "because I spent X, I should get Y."  I think that just leads to the sense of entitlement and tantrums that we hear about in the "Overhead at Hermes" thread.  I don't keep track of my pre-spend or spend ratio.  I kind of don't really want to know.  I just buy what I like, and treat my SA with kindness and respect versus trying to manipulate a relationship.  Then what comes in the way of offers comes.  You know the old saying about flies, honey and vinegar...


----------



## etoile de mer

Banthrews said:


> My very unpopular opinion: There's a weird "can't sit with us" vibe when people say they don't like it when others use jargon like haul, journey, score, etc. For those who do use it, these comments can be intimidating and off-putting, at least to me.
> 
> We are all fans of the brand and are on a luxury forum, so this should be a safe space. I prefer to let others be, so long as they aren't harming anyone.
> 
> Kind of like Comic Con. We're all fans of comic books there. I don't do cosplay, but don't judge grown men showing up in Sailor Moon gear



I understand your point of view, but for me, it's absolutely not my desire to be a gatekeeper, I just dislike the related language and growing obsession noted here regarding how to buy a coveted bag. Some here will remember when this forum was full of active threads devoted to the love of the artistry, craftsmanship, and creativity of the brand, across all their offerings. There's been a shift here in recent years that I find disheartening.


----------



## etoile de mer

Ethengdurst said:


> I’m sure alot of people will disagree… I don’t like Etoupe. I have one in a mini evie and I feel like it’s a sad boring number. I do like neutrals and am waiting for a gold k, would love a grey bag like etain or gris mouette… but I’m just not impressed with Etoupe. I think it’s a weird cross between brown and grey.



Others wear them beautifully, but I find the "neither here nor there", in-between colors hard to wear. They also tend to send me on a quest  for more items of the same in-between color to coordinate with initial ill-fated purchase!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

etoile de mer said:


> I understand your point of view, but for me, it's absolutely not my desire to be a gatekeeper, I just dislike the related language and growing obsession noted here regarding how to buy a coveted bag. Some here will remember when this forum was full of active threads devoted to the love of the artistry, craftsmanship, and creativity of the brand, across all their offerings. There's been a shift here in recent years that I find disheartening.


Amen to this!


----------



## hippieluxe

The business ethos of creating demand by withholding supply and forcing consumers to spend money on trinkets they do not want for the "privilege" of buying an insultingly expensive item is quite frankly insulting and eye roll worthy.


Also, Birkins and Evelyns are objectively ugly and if they were not so expensive i think most of the world would agree


----------



## Kasia F.

Ethengdurst said:


> I’m sure alot of people will disagree… I don’t like Etoupe. I have one in a mini evie and I feel like it’s a sad boring number. I do like neutrals and am waiting for a gold k, would love a grey bag like etain or gris mouette… but I’m just not impressed with Etoupe. I think it’s a weird cross between brown and grey.


OMG I thought I was the only one who thought so! I don't like it either. At least in my wardrobe (blacks/greys/light beige), I'd have a really hard time getting it to work.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

hippieluxe said:


> The business ethos of creating demand by withholding supply and forcing consumers to spend money on trinkets they do not want for the "privilege" of buying an insultingly expensive item is quite frankly insulting and eye roll worthy.
> 
> Also, Birkins and Evelyns are objectively ugly and if they were not so expensive i think most of the world would agree



Definitely agree about the Evelynes…!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Here I go-H Avalon pillows and blankets are ugly.  While I admire some of the home furniture (woods, fun ceramics, dishes, craftsmanship) I have no desire to advertise in my home.  I like Hermes for the quality, simplicity, prior to influencers-lack of brand logo display/recognition, but for me it is a dead stop on an H Avalon line.  There I said it.  I’m also older and seeking simpler things I enjoy logoless!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Here I go-H Avalon pillows and blankets are ugly.  While I admire some of the home furniture (woods, fun ceramics, dishes, craftsmanship) I have no desire to advertise in my home.  I like Hermes for the quality, simplicity, prior to influencers-lack of brand logo display/recognition, but for me it is a dead stop on an H Avalon line.  There I said it.  I’m also older and seeking simpler things I enjoy logoless!


1000% I've never liked logo wear and Hermès is no exception...part of the reason I don't like the Constance.


----------



## ireneeguz

A Kelly in sellier reminds me of a milk carton  Retourne looks so much better!


----------



## Classy Collector

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> here's a zinger: I don't see the appeal of the Evelyne
> 
> it's not that attractive IMO & I know most people are buying it for its functionality but the straps are super long (for my average female height anyway) and would keep hitting my hips/butt as I walk


Good point re strap length. Although once I got a shorter strap for Evelyne that fits me perfectly, I actually started using it a lot more. Some lovely ladies on here recommended a very good strap. For me, Evelyne is definitely a casual weekend workhorse. I’ve taken it to some not-the-cleanest places like healthcare facilities, dental cleanings, parks, etc. and not worry at all.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## gracecska

My unpopular opinion: most of the cosmetics (maybe except the mail colors) were a miss. The formulas didn’t stay on for long, and were sheer and unpigmented (not like the color was meant to be natural and subtle, but like it was designed that to be difficult to over-apply). The packaging didn’t feel as luxurious as expected either.
This is just such a crowded space, and I think H’s offerings here weren’t up to par compared to other designer brands like Chanel, Tom Ford or even Gucci.


----------



## SDC2003

While I think the saddle containers are nice looking, it’s hard to believe they’re made of recycled paper. I will not pay 600+ for recycled paper.

Also this is wrt client service and I’ll get some flack for this but whatever. I get that sas have been overwhelmed and busy and so often times they can’t get back to you right away. And that we’ve been in a pandemic blah blah. But as time goes on that excuse starts getting really old. Whether this is H policy or part of some game or both, it’s wrong.

I don’t know in what universe it’s ok to not respond to reasonable client communications. I’ve seen way too many posts about sas ghosting or not responding to clients or responding weeks later. Are h sas that disorganized or really that busy they can’t even even send a hey thanks for the message I’ll get back to you? Why are so many H clients ok with such poor service and behavior?

H will never change the way it behaves unless clients start saying something. In the real world or corporate world where ever the normal response time is 24-48 hours whether with colleagues or bosses or clients or patients.

People shop H bc the items are well made and H excels in that area but they really need to work on client service - not just vips but the rest of the crowd. That’s what makes companies like Nordstrom great. Every client that walks in the door is treated well notwithstanding level of spend. At least that’s been my experience.

Some of us are lucky to have great responsive sas at H but that seems to be less the norm these days. I’ve seen many a grown women agonize over lack of responsiveness or inability to acquire a bag offer. Why must it be like this? It’s like a psychologically and emotionally abusive relationship. I’m sure a lot of it has to do with wanting the bag not just bc it’s well made bc it’s a status bag. But is this bag really worth it?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Agreeing with @gracecska about the cosmetics. My SA kindly gave me lip colour samples in the reds and burgundy that he knew I would wear but they didn't enamour me enough to purchase them.
The nail polish I brought but find the ends start chipping within a couple of days despite base and top coat they dont wear as well as Essie but I do love the colours so I'll grin and bear it (perhaps they think most H clients wear acrylics so chipping will be less of an issue?) 
Slightly off topic the Gucci make-up range is fabulous! Great packaging and their lip colours are wonderful and long lasting.
Needless to say I'm Gucci lips and Hermes nails now (as that and mascara is the only makeup I wear)


----------



## Classy Collector

etoile de mer said:


> I understand your point of view, but for me, it's absolutely not my desire to be a gatekeeper, I just dislike the related language and growing obsession noted here regarding how to buy a coveted bag. Some here will remember when this forum was full of active threads devoted to the love of the artistry, craftsmanship, and creativity of the brand, across all their offerings. There's been a shift here in recent years that I find disheartening.


Totally agree. What happened to appreciation for H design and craftsmanship? Feel their soft yet durable silk scarves, with beautiful designs & colors; no thread pulls! Feel their fine tableware China which takes dining & home decor to the next level. Feel their top quality leather shoes/boots; no blisters and moulds around your feet, yet so durable.

I can honestly say these product categories are on par with top brands making the same product. Once I started using H silk scarves, I refuse to buy silk scarves from any other brand.

I’m sorry but I just don’t hear this kind of appreciation as much anymore.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

SDC2003 said:


> While I think the saddle containers are nice looking, it’s hard to believe they’re made of recycled paper. I will not pay 600+ for recycled paper.
> 
> Also this is wrt client service and I’ll get some flack for this but whatever. I get that sas have been overwhelmed and busy and so often times they can’t get back to you right away. And that we’ve been in a pandemic blah blah. But as time goes on that excuse starts getting really old. Whether this is H policy or part of some game or both, it’s wrong.
> 
> I don’t know in what universe it’s ok to not respond to reasonable client communications. I’ve seen way too many posts about sas ghosting or not responding to clients or responding weeks later. Are h sas that disorganized or really that busy they can’t even even send a hey thanks for the message I’ll get back to you? Why are so many H clients ok with such poor service and behavior?
> 
> H will never change the way it behaves unless clients start saying something. In the real world or corporate world where ever the normal response time is 24-48 hours whether with colleagues or bosses or clients or patients.
> 
> People shop H bc the items are well made and H excels in that area but they really need to work on client service - not just vips but the rest of the crowd. That’s what makes companies like Nordstrom great. Every client that walks in the door is treated well notwithstanding level of spend. At least that’s been my experience.
> 
> Some of us are lucky to have great responsive sas at H but that seems to be less the norm these days. I’ve seen many a grown women agonize over lack of responsiveness or inability to acquire a bag offer. Why must it be like this? It’s like a psychologically and emotionally abusive relationship. I’m sure a lot of it has to do with wanting the bag not just bc it’s well made bc it’s a status bag. But is this bag really worth it?


YES!!!!! You would think they are doing us a favor!  I have a wonderful and attentive SA.  However, I would be less than pleased if I called or texted and it was not returned. Simply—I am a customer and I expect a service.  
We -H aficionados- shop for the love of the brand, be it esthetics, status, exclusivity, craftsmanship- we spend a lot of money to obtain these exclusive hard to obtain items. If I was not contacted within a reasonable time (24-48 hours), mybusiness would be going elsewhere- even to a reseller.
H is in the business of making money - from US!!  We deserve the courtesy of a timely reply — as original poster stated— in my line of business if I did not return a client’s call, they would seek someone else to provide services.  At some point, enough is enough.
I shop most categories-I am made to feel as a valued customer regardless of spending each time I visit.   if your SA is not valuing you as a customer, and respecting your time, it’s time to demand a change. 
Ok- done.


----------



## Pivoine66

Mrs.Hermess said:


> YES!!!!! You would think they are doing us a favor!  I have a wonderful and attentive SA.  However, I would be less than pleased if I called or texted and it was not returned. Simply—I am a customer and I expect a service.
> We -H aficionados- shop for the love of the brand, be it esthetics, status, exclusivity, craftsmanship- we spend a lot of money to obtain these exclusive hard to obtain items. If I was not contacted within a reasonable time (24-48 hours), mybusiness would be going elsewhere- even to a reseller.
> H is in the business of making money - from US!!  We deserve the courtesy of a timely reply — as original poster stated— in my line of business if I did not return a client’s call, they would seek someone else to provide services.  At some point, enough is enough.
> I shop most categories-I am made to feel as a valued customer regardless of spending each time I visit.   if your SA is not valuing you as a customer, and respecting your time, it’s time to demand a change.
> Ok- done.


I can understand that people would like to have better communication via e-mails/texts etc.. However, I wonder how the SAs at H can fulfil this at the moment. At least in my boutique, it is so busy that even on the way to the door, where our SA always accompanies us to hand over the bags, he is approached or a colleague signals to him where the next customer is already waiting for him. When is he supposed to find time to respond to all the emails he receives with a wide variety of questions that often require further action?  Maybe that's why H provides the customer service, which can also provide answers as to whether and which product is available in which boutique etc. Perhaps it would be desirable if the service here were to be somewhat intensified/expanded, so that the SAs could be given some relief and the customers could receive the certainly understandable wish for better written communication.


----------



## gracecska

SDC2003 said:


> While I think the saddle containers are nice looking, it’s hard to believe they’re made of recycled paper. I will not pay 600+ for recycled paper.
> 
> Also this is wrt client service and I’ll get some flack for this but whatever. I get that sas have been overwhelmed and busy and so often times they can’t get back to you right away. And that we’ve been in a pandemic blah blah. But as time goes on that excuse starts getting really old. Whether this is H policy or part of some game or both, it’s wrong.
> 
> I don’t know in what universe it’s ok to not respond to reasonable client communications. I’ve seen way too many posts about sas ghosting or not responding to clients or responding weeks later. Are h sas that disorganized or really that busy they can’t even even send a hey thanks for the message I’ll get back to you? Why are so many H clients ok with such poor service and behavior?
> 
> H will never change the way it behaves unless clients start saying something. In the real world or corporate world where ever the normal response time is 24-48 hours whether with colleagues or bosses or clients or patients.
> 
> People shop H bc the items are well made and H excels in that area but they really need to work on client service - not just vips but the rest of the crowd. That’s what makes companies like Nordstrom great. Every client that walks in the door is treated well notwithstanding level of spend. At least that’s been my experience.
> 
> Some of us are lucky to have great responsive sas at H but that seems to be less the norm these days. I’ve seen many a grown women agonize over lack of responsiveness or inability to acquire a bag offer. Why must it be like this? It’s like a psychologically and emotionally abusive relationship. I’m sure a lot of it has to do with wanting the bag not just bc it’s well made bc it’s a status bag. But is this bag really worth it?





Mrs.Hermess said:


> YES!!!!! You would think they are doing us a favor!  I have a wonderful and attentive SA.  However, I would be less than pleased if I called or texted and it was not returned. Simply—I am a customer and I expect a service.
> We -H aficionados- shop for the love of the brand, be it esthetics, status, exclusivity, craftsmanship- we spend a lot of money to obtain these exclusive hard to obtain items. If I was not contacted within a reasonable time (24-48 hours), mybusiness would be going elsewhere- even to a reseller.
> H is in the business of making money - from US!!  We deserve the courtesy of a timely reply — as original poster stated— in my line of business if I did not return a client’s call, they would seek someone else to provide services.  At some point, enough is enough.
> I shop most categories-I am made to feel as a valued customer regardless of spending each time I visit.   if your SA is not valuing you as a customer, and respecting your time, it’s time to demand a change.
> Ok- done.






Pivoine66 said:


> I can understand that people would like to have better communication via e-mails/texts etc.. However, I wonder how the SAs at H can fulfil this at the moment. At least in my boutique, it is so busy that even on the way to the door, where our SA always accompanies us to hand over the bags, he is approached or a colleague signals to him where the next customer is already waiting for him. When is he supposed to find time to respond to all the emails he receives with a wide variety of questions that often require further action?  Maybe that's why H provides the customer service, which can also provide answers as to whether and which product is available in which boutique etc. Perhaps it would be desirable if the service here were to be somewhat intensified/expanded, so that the SAs could be given some relief and the customers could receive the certainly understandable wish for better written communication.



110% agree about the comment on customer service in stores. 

I don't know about others' experience but H customer service (both the email-based support and the 800 number) have not been very helpful. 
This was the response they gave me when I asked about the stock of a certain size of a coat: "Regretfully, due to the popularity of our Ready To Wear, we are unable to check availability for you in one of our stores. If you live near a boutique, we invite you to visit the store and inquire about the availability of your interested style there."  Really, come on!

About SAs finding time to respond: I have been fortunate to work with an SA who is very responsive to my texts. Recently, he responds around ~30 minutes prior to the store opening time, which makes sense because there are no customers yet. H corporate doesn't seem interested in investing in the technology which would make its products easier to order online or on the phone. If a store's SAs are so constantly strapped, more of them should be hired.


----------



## EmilyM111

My unpopular opinion: it's impossible to buy anything these days. I'm after Deauville cap and Kelly ring and they are not available in the store, not avail for transfer, click & collect or on the website (size). How about planning better Hermes?


----------



## paula24jen

nikka007 said:


> My unpopular opinion: it's impossible to buy anything these days. I'm after Deauville cap and Kelly ring and they are not available in the store, not avail for transfer, click & collect or on the website (size). How about planning better Hermes?


I guess unless/until there’s a credible alternative, customers will be forced to accept this dearth of product, whether as a result of poor planning or genius strategy by Hermes…


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

nikka007 said:


> My unpopular opinion: it's impossible to buy anything these days. I'm after Deauville cap and Kelly ring and they are not available in the store, not avail for transfer, click & collect or on the website (size). How about planning better Hermes?


let us not forget Covid19 affecting production and supply chains especially in Europe.
Lockdowns, people isolating, and split teams due to social distancing requirements will all affect inventory.
I don't blame this on poor planning or a marketing strategy.
The blame rests firmly at the feet of the pandemic and Hermes isn't the only brand affected by this.


----------



## etoile de mer

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> let us not forget Covid19 affecting production and supply chains especially in Europe.
> Lockdowns, people isolating, and split teams due to social distancing requirements will all affect inventory.
> I don't blame this on poor planning or a marketing strategy.
> The blame rests firmly at the feet of the pandemic and Hermes isn't the only brand affected by this.



I completely agree, and I have a great deal of sympathy for the sales associates. Interest in the brand seems to be at an all-time high, and inventory seems lower than I ever remember it being. Add to that, the stress they experienced of initially not being able to work, and then needing to work in a setting where they're possibly exposing themselves to many people during the pandemic, in addition to the worry they may feel about crazy robbery sprees happening throughout retail, I feel for them. Nothing I want from Hermes is an immediate need, I can wait a while until some semblance of normalcy returns.


----------



## SDC2003

Pivoine66 said:


> I can understand that people would like to have better communication via e-mails/texts etc.. However, I wonder how the SAs at H can fulfil this at the moment. At least in my boutique, it is so busy that even on the way to the door, where our SA always accompanies us to hand over the bags, he is approached or a colleague signals to him where the next customer is already waiting for him. When is he supposed to find time to respond to all the emails he receives with a wide variety of questions that often require further action?  Maybe that's why H provides the customer service, which can also provide answers as to whether and which product is available in which boutique etc. Perhaps it would be desirable if the service here were to be somewhat intensified/expanded, so that the SAs could be given some relief and the customers could receive the certainly understandable wish for better written communication.



I’m not saying they’re not busy and that it’s not a challenge but the current model isn’t working. H seems to be the only universe where excuse after excuse is made about boutiques being incredibly busy. I’ve been at the boutique enough times to see very busy times and downtimes. Not responding to an email or text for a week or more is really unacceptable without a valid reason - sa was out on vacation, sick etc. No one else I know operates this way in the real world. Since H far exceeded revenue goals this year perhaps they should consider adding more sas so they’re not so overwhelmed.


----------



## EmilyM111

paula24jen said:


> I guess unless/until there’s a credible alternative, customers will be forced to accept this dearth of product, whether as a result of poor planning or genius strategy by Hermes…


Ring or hat can be bought somewhere else, luckily. I know my money means nothing to them and not feeling entitled but guess that's my unpopular opinion that it's hard to buy stuff you need in that particular moment (eg. it's winter and hat/beret would be nice - not sure I would rock a cashmere beret in a summer).


----------



## thekneessss

tbh I really think the lindy is fugly :x
no offence to anyone who loves the style


----------



## luckylove

thekneessss said:


> tbh I really think the lindy is fugly :x
> no offence to anyone who loves the style



Funny to come across this post now... I rarely see Lindy carried, but just yesterday I saw a very chic woman carrying one in a deep brown color and I have to admit, she looked great with it.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

I don't think Hermes should have sales. 
Why?
Because I was shocked to find out that Hermes does sales and livid to find out that you have to be specially invited to shop the sale. And surprise surprise, these specially chosen people usually buy several items basically clearing out the sale and then there is usually nothing left for ordinary people people to buy.


----------



## jellyv

Classy Collector said:


> What happened to appreciation for H design and craftsmanship?


This is a thread on_ unpopular opinion_. Odes of appreciation are the popular opinion and hence misunderstand the assignment.


----------



## marietouchet

sweetlikechocolate said:


> I don't think Hermes should have sales.
> Why?
> Because I was shocked to find out that Hermes does sales and livid to find out that you have to be specially invited to shop the sale. And surprise surprise, these specially chosen people usually buy several items basically clearing out the sale and then there is usually nothing left for ordinary people people to buy.


Interesting factoid - the sales began - like 70-80 years ago - as a way to sell damaged / shop worn goods
OK, today, it is about getting rid of excess inventory and YES FREQUENT BUYERS get an earlier crack at the merch
It is like FREQUENT FLYERS also get rewards


----------



## VintageAndVino

I know it's a big draw for some, but I don't like the smell of H leather. I don't think it's a bad smell per se, just very, very strong. Too strong. Maybe I'm sensitive. But I had to set my Picotin and my Oz mules outside to air out for an entire day before I could wear them.


----------



## IronOak

Might catch some flak for this but here goes:

All the complaining about low stock annoys me. I get you can’t buy something, but let’s be real, that “something” is non essential. No one needs a fancy leather bag. No one needs a certain scarf. Or bag charm. Or shoes. Or sweater. There are literally less expensive just as good quality alternatives. I wonder if it’s because we all have grown accustomed to Amazon-type commerce experience. I’m not immune to it because I also get annoyed but dang, get a hold of yourselves! A little bit of patience goes a long way. I look at our SA and feel for them: They don’t have much to sell and I know for a fact that they’re not happy about their commissions. Anyway, Hermes, for better or worse, has their way of doing things. People will ultimately vote with their wallets and if enough people shop elsewhere, then that will be the impetus for change. Until then, Hermes has something people want and they can set up as many hoops as they want. I’m not saying I like them either but it is what it is. So I think it’s better to learn some emotional quotient and patience to navigate the system, or go spend your money elsewhere.
I wish Hermes men's fragrances lasted longer and had more variety. Outside of TdH and now H24, which are all very 'fresh' and more spring/summer scents, there isn’t much anything else.  Voyage is nice. The Hermessence line is nice but nothing has struck a chord with me. They definitely are not known for their longevity. Same thing for the Jardin line (I think they’re all EdCs). I would love a Hermes version of the Chanel Exclusifs (for example, Hermes’s take on the Chanel Sycamore or even Coromandel).


----------



## papertiger

Yoshi1296 said:


> Unpopular opinion:
> 
> I HATE Hermes SLGs. I keep buying and buying them thinking I would use them, but they always end up back on my shelf. So bland, so boring, and not really practical I find. I ended up selling most of mine.
> 
> The Calvi, I dislike the most. Its just a folded piece of leather...please.



OMG Yoshi, you and I will be forever friends BUT I'm 

I was sooo pleased buying my first Calvi (only fairly recently) to replace a non-H python card holder that was at the end of its life, I immediately bought another for my business cards. I won't be able to live without a Calvi again.

Actually, If anyone doesn't like Calvis for CC cards, I'd recommend Calvis as business card holders (I put mine onesaid and the ones I'm given the other). I used to carry a sterling silver card holder but everything became so heavy. These little Calvis are so useful and light. 

I think a lot of people really like H wallets because they look grown-up and sophisticated. There is something more feminine in a lady-like way about the Bearn and the Kelly, which is why they probably wouldn't suit me at all. I like the stomping unisex Dogon Duo in Clemence because it doesn't look too refined in terms of style.

They are definitely some of the best quality wallets around - although they are for sure some of the most expensive too.


----------



## papertiger

IronOak said:


> Might catch some flak for this but here goes:
> 
> All the complaining about low stock annoys me. I get you can’t buy something, but let’s be real, that “something” is non essential. No one needs a fancy leather bag. No one needs a certain scarf. Or bag charm. Or shoes. Or sweater. There are literally less expensive just as good quality alternatives. I wonder if it’s because we all have grown accustomed to Amazon-type commerce experience. I’m not immune to it because I also get annoyed but dang, get a hold of yourselves! A little bit of patience goes a long way. I look at our SA and feel for them: They don’t have much to sell and I know for a fact that they’re not happy about their commissions. Anyway, Hermes, for better or worse, has their way of doing things. People will ultimately vote with their wallets and if enough people shop elsewhere, then that will be the impetus for change. Until then, Hermes has something people want and they can set up as many hoops as they want. I’m not saying I like them either but it is what it is. So I think it’s better to learn some emotional quotient and patience to navigate the system, or go spend your money elsewhere.
> I wish Hermes men's fragrances lasted longer and had more variety. Outside of TdH and now H24, which are all very 'fresh' and more spring/summer scents, there isn’t much anything else.  Voyage is nice. The Hermessence line is nice but nothing has struck a chord with me. They definitely are not known for their longevity. Same thing for the Jardin line (I think they’re all EdCs). I would love a Hermes version of the Chanel Exclusifs (for example, Hermes’s take on the Chanel Sycamore or even Coromandel).



1. True. Why do people actually need more than 2 bags a year?  In 5 years, that's still 10 bags. 

2. Try Gallop (if you haven't)


----------



## Yoshi1296

papertiger said:


> OMG Yoshi, you and I will be forever friends BUT I'm
> 
> I was sooo pleased buying my first Calvi (only fairly recently) to replace a non-H python card holder that was at the end of its life, I immediately bought another for my business cards. I won't be able to live without a Calvi again.
> 
> Actually, If anyone doesn't like Calvis for CC cards, I'd recommend Calvis as business card holders (I put mine onesaid and the ones I'm given the other). I used to carry a sterling silver card holder but everything became so heavy. These little Calvis are so useful and light.
> 
> I think a lot of people really like H wallets because they look grown-up and sophisticated. There is something more feminine in a lady-like way about the Bearn and the Kelly, which is why they probably wouldn't suit me at all. I like the stomping unisex Dogon Duo in Clemence because it doesn't look too refined in terms of style.
> 
> They are definitely some of the quality wallets around - although they are for sure some of the most expensive too.




Hahaha!! Omg!! Always have lots of love for ya, Papertiger!

See I like the concept of the calvi, I just wish it had just a little bit more to it. Like I wish there were card slots and stuff. I think hermes is holding back w this one. I do like my citizen twill cardholder because of the cute printed silk lining and for some reason...I love seeing and feeling the stitches. WEIRD...I know...but hermes is so known for their saddle stitch, so I wish the calvi showcased that! But I do understand why so many, including you, love them. They are clean and simple, ultra lightweight, and practical for so many! I will say though, for business card the calvi seems wonderful, I agree.

I have the compact bearn. I do like it and enjoy it somewhat. But that tab where you slip it through the H buckle gets worn down so easily. Mine looks pretty bad, and a stitch popped which made me a bit sad!

My kelly wallet was just wayyyy too fat...like so fat and it wasn't even filled with much.

They are quality. I mean hermes is the top of the top...I just wish they had some more fun with their wallets. Idk...I think its just my taste but I'm always looking for something kinda gaudy and over-the-top...when you mentioned python I immediately swooned...I LOVE python...so fun!

The constance to go wallet is really calling my name though. Hopefully once I graduate, I can get my hands on that. I'd love a WOC of some sort.


----------



## Perja

@papertiger A-MEN to both your previous statements!


----------



## louise_elouise

I think the challenge to obtain a birkin or Kelly is half the fun!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I knew I didn't like the mini bag trend.
Now I can state emphatically that I think the Mini-Kelly is a joke!
I saw a lady buying one today and it was..well..the definition of pointless.
A bag is designed to carry things-If all I wanted to carry was credit cards and keys I'd stick a Calvi and keys in my pocket and job done!
To my eyes it looked like a bag to worn as jewellery, a frippery.
I just don't get the appeal 
There will be snowballs in hell before I add one of these to my ever-growing wish-list


----------



## Sunshine mama

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I knew I didn't like the mini bag trend.
> Now I can state emphatically that I think the Mini-Kelly is a joke!
> I saw a lady buying one today and it was..well..the definition of pointless.
> A bag is designed to carry things-If all I wanted to carry was credit cards and keys I'd stick a Calvi and keys in my pocket and job done!
> To my eyes it looked like a bag to worn as jewellery, a frippery.
> I just don't get the appeal
> There will be snowballs in hell before I add one of these to my ever-growing wish-list


Well this may be an unpopular opinion,  but I would definitely wear the mini AND a larger bag together at the same time!


----------



## Perja

My unpopular opinion is that I find it a bit weird when people ask what you were wearing at a successful bag appointment.

How does it help them that I was wearing my lucky knickers?


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

Unpopular opinion : been wearing orans for years but now don’t want to as they are so common especially in Dubai. Everyone is wearing them … real or fake !

Hermes Verrou bag - the front closure looks like a toilet door bolt lock.

Hermes Cabas H bag - words fail me here. I thought Hermes was classy , understated and logo mania free … this is Hermes vomiting it’s initial on a bag. Feels like it is the GG Gucci or FF Fendi vibe.

I personally feel the brand is cheapened by influencers who only want the bag for bragging purposes. One person openly admitted buying from a reseller as she wasn’t interested in anything else H does.

Hermes bags are not an “investment”. Yes they are sold at a premium on resale platforms but the majority of us have purchased other items in order to obtain the bag.

Hermes don’t care about the non VIP customers because if we take our money elsewhere, there is a long line of people queuing to get their foot in the door. We are loyal to our SA’s but when a customer doubles their spend they will ultimately get the royal treatment over a long standing customer.


----------



## IronOak

Build-a-B-K-collection said:


> Hermes Verrou bag - the front closure looks like a toilet door bolt lock.



 Now I can’t unsee it



Build-a-B-K-collection said:


> I personally feel the brand is cheapened by influencers who only want the bag for bragging purposes. One person openly admitted buying from a reseller as she wasn’t interested in anything else H does.



It does feel like Hermes is the “it” brand for the moment. But trends, like all other things in life, will come and go. I think the spotlight will leave Hermes (eventually).


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## aisham

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I knew I didn't like the mini bag trend.
> Now I can state emphatically that I think the Mini-Kelly is a joke!
> I saw a lady buying one today and it was..well..the definition of pointless.
> A bag is designed to carry things-If all I wanted to carry was credit cards and keys I'd stick a Calvi and keys in my pocket and job done!
> To my eyes it looked like a bag to worn as jewellery, a frippery.
> I just don't get the appeal
> There will be snowballs in hell before I add one of these to my ever-growing wish-list



Mini and small / extra large bags are not for everyone . There are lots of factors to consider . I think that a mini K works well on some body figures and look ridiculous on others . The same goes for big bags like k/b 35/40 . 

For me I love mini k , I am 5'1-ish and not petit  but I like who it looks on me , yet it fits nothing , but it is ideal for a night out , party or a wedding . It is a good choice and a change from having to wearing an H clutch .


----------



## IronOak

Seeing all the recent drama over at the “Paris” thread, maybe doing away with the lottery system altogether might be a good idea. The overwhelming amount of headache the lottery system produces doesn’t seem like it’s an effective long-term strategy, even post COVID. Personally, I think the best way to do away with resellers is to have your local SA as the only avenue to get a quota bag. As long as there’s a shortcut or a glimmer of hope of “scoring” a coveted bag, there will be people who try to explore every loop hole. It’s unfair for customers who don’t have access to a local boutiques but this is an unpopular thread so apologies in advance.


----------



## Cindy1994

I don't like the H belts on girls or guys


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

Cindy1994 said:


> I don't like the H belts on girls or guys



I cringe when I see a H belt on anyone . Sorry I know lots of people like it but it’s a big no no for me


----------



## leechiyong

Build-a-B-K-collection said:


> I cringe when I see a H belt on anyone . Sorry I know lots of people like it but it’s a big no no for me


It depends on the outfit for me, but if it's the first (and only) thing I notice about the outfit, it's a hard pass.  Style is more than a designer logo on a belt.


----------



## 880

Yoshi1296 said:


> The Calvi, I dislike the most. Its just a folded piece of leather...please.



I prefer my dior accordion card case. in terms of organization and ease of use. It’s not bigger and only a bit thicker



loh said:


> I don't keep track of my pre-spend or spend ratio.



+1


----------



## Classy Collector

Build-a-B-K-collection said:


> Unpopular opinion : been wearing orans for years but now don’t want to as they are so common especially in Dubai. Everyone is wearing them … real or fake !
> 
> Hermes Verrou bag - the front closure looks like a toilet door bolt lock.
> 
> Hermes Cabas H bag - words fail me here. I thought Hermes was classy , understated and logo mania free … this is Hermes vomiting it’s initial on a bag. Feels like it is the GG Gucci or FF Fendi vibe.
> 
> I personally feel the brand is cheapened by influencers who only want the bag for bragging purposes. One person openly admitted buying from a reseller as she wasn’t interested in anything else H does.
> 
> Hermes bags are not an “investment”. Yes they are sold at a premium on resale platforms but the majority of us have purchased other items in order to obtain the bag.
> 
> Hermes don’t care about the non VIP customers because if we take our money elsewhere, there is a long line of people queuing to get their foot in the door. We are loyal to our SA’s but when a customer doubles their spend they will ultimately get the royal treatment over a long standing customer.


Yes, you’ve read my mind about Orans! There are more fakes of Oran sandals out there now and I’m hesitating to wear them for this reason. Interesting they’re so common in Dubai now.


----------



## EllenTsai

Unpopular opinion: I don’t like orans or mules…
I hate that flip flop slipper slap against my foot


----------



## missmabel5

I was going to post-quote on the topic of customer service, but there were too many people to quote! So I apologise in advance for jumping on a soapbox but ...

I agree that Hermes needs to make some changes to their customer service, which has been slowly slipping for years and is now quite average overall. I should add that my personal standard for Hermes is pretty relaxed because I'm not 'pursuing' anything with the brand other than whatever I like in any given season, so I'm speaking here about what I have observed of Hermes and its customers in general.

Whether one thinks it is a boon or bane that people have obsessive levels of interest in acquiring luxury 'stuff', that is the current reality and the pandemic hasn't changed it. From what I understand of Hermes' brand and business model, the goal would be to cope with the volume of interest while building and maintaining a sustainable customer base. Fundamental for a sustainable customer base is that the majority of customers' expectations are met, most of the time. The majority of people have reasonable expectations, and then the brand can help them hone their expectations further to be reasonable _in the brands' own terms_. Customer expectations are formed by both the expectations they walk through the door with and those that the brand helps them form about 'here's what you can expect _in this store_'.

Hermes more than meets expectations with the creativity and inventiveness of its products, the diversity of what they offer (and recently giving a broader base of people access to the brand eg first with expanded fragrances and now with cosmetics) and their quality and craftsmanship. But I think Hermes isn't doing a good job of setting customer service standards that will work for that sustainable customer base.

A simple example is SAs not responding to emails. Yes, there are solutions that could create time for SAs to reply, all of which would carry cost. But fundamentally, if SAs don't have time to respond, it would be better not to create the expectation that this is a way for customers to communicate.

A bigger and more obvious example is the idea of 'spend' and 'quota bag'. These terms make me cringe, because they highlight how undignified(?) silly(?) sad(?) things have become on this front. And I'm referring to both the customers' and Hermes' behaviour. Those three words are the opposite of how either the brand or the customer would want to be perceived, so right away we see that there is a problem. Given Hermes' own brand, the better way to address demand exceeding supply would be either to be completely opaque or completely transparent. I think they have set a corporate position of opacity, but then have allowed local boutiques and SAs to undermine this with hints or direct statements about things like 'eligibility' and 'spend' which has been a mistake.

Hermes has for years been a brand of both heritage and innovation, one that people turn to for something that they can rely on for its quality but that also delights them. I think that's a sustainable model, but the vibe from their customer service is 'making hay while the sun shines' - creative and delightful products yes, but not reliable and competent service, not always respectful of the time and attention, not 'heritage'. And as a result sometimes, sad to say, not worth the time or trouble.


----------



## 880

IronOak said:


> Seeing all the recent drama over at the “Paris” thread, maybe doing away with the lottery system altogether might be a good idea. The overwhelming amount of headache the lottery system produces doesn’t seem like it’s an effective long-term strategy, even post COVID. Personally, I think the best way to do away with resellers is to have your local SA as the only avenue to get a quota bag. As long as there’s a shortcut or a glimmer of hope of “scoring” a coveted bag, there will be people who try to explore every loop hole. It’s unfair for customers who don’t have access to a local boutiques but this is an unpopular thread so apologies in advance.



Agree that the lottery system is not very effective, but H also doesn’t want the hordes of lines 

but, I don’t think H corporate is against resellers or influencers. The corporate line may appear to be, but a lot of H mystique is built up around being able to resell your bag at a profit. 

i do think Paris should give preference to those who do not have a local store but IDK how they would sift through all that.


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

Unpopular opinion : I DO keep track of how much money I spend.

Why ? Hermes is playing a game with “us”customers.The customer needs to purchase other items in order to be rewarded with the opportunity to purchase the B/K/C. There is only a small percentage of people who are offered a bag without pre-spend

So I DO track how much I spend before I get a bag. What’s the point in buying many items at once to get nothing back.

Unpopular opinion but I feel Hermes blatantly “lie” about bag stock to our face. I feel that they can also “lie” about wanting to weed out resellers. Hermes love the fact the bags are desirable and they fuel the resale price by keeping supply low or knowingly sell to resellers to maintain the hype.

If Hermes truly wanted desirability they would increase the price of the bags substantially but now it is in par with Chanel which they know Chanel customers will move to Hermes thus creating a bigger hype and demand for the brand. Chanel customers don’t need to pre-spend thousands of pounds to buy a bag.

A Rolls Royce, Ferrari, Bentley are very desirable cars. Owners buy because of exclusivity and craftsmanship. In terms of leather bags, Hermes was previously at the “top” now they are same price as Chanel (which I do love still), lack customer service, every influencer has one so I am asking myself now “what is so special about Hermes?” I have reverted back to a question my husband asked me many many years ago when I started to purchase the bags. Now he looks at me in astonishment that I spend on items to buy a bag which he now thinks is common. Sorry (not sorry) for my unpopular opinion. It was a discussion/questions raised over this festive period with fellow Hermes owners all wondering why our group of ladies did this and what do we actually achieve from owning a B/K/C.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Is it really about what is so special about an Hermes bag or is it more about how does carrying a Hermes
bag make you feel?


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

How should someone feel carrying a bag ?

unpopular opinion …. But I don’t feel anything? 
My opinion of someone doesn’t change because of the bag they carry (unless it’s fake). 

I don’t feel anything as Hermes can be purchased on eBay, by individual Instagram resellers, Bricks & Mortar resellers, sold within friendship groups. It’s lost it’s allure.
It’s just my unpopular opinion. It’s not the brand it once was.


----------



## 880

everyone on this forum seems to adore the H tea pot.

Does no one else seem to mind that the very nice H deco teapot cannot accommodate a universal strainer for loose tea with It’s lid on (maybe H tea pot users use tea bags or strain out tea leaves on their tea cups?  But then the tea leaves would vlog the spout?

or that when it pours the flow is a bit aggressive and messy

or maybe, somehow after years of no issue unbranded teapots, I suddenly don’t know how to pour.

it is nice looking, but DH decided he prefers the dishes At Hering Berlin


----------



## aisham

Build-a-B-K-collection said:


> How should someone feel carrying a bag ?
> 
> unpopular opinion …. But I don’t feel anything?
> My opinion of someone doesn’t change because of the bag they carry (unless it’s fake).
> 
> I don’t feel anything as Hermes can be purchased on eBay, by individual Instagram resellers, Bricks & Mortar resellers, sold within friendship groups. It’s lost it’s allure.
> It’s just my unpopular opinion. It’s not the brand it once was.



A bag I love makes me happy each time I use it and not because of it's price. I love to touch the bag , use it , feel the leather , match it with outfits, smell it , see it age , keep it in a wardrobe and gaze at it and last but not least collect it and look for it's sisters . It is an item after all , but to me a bag is a must to complete my outfit more than Jewelery or makeup .

I understand what you mean, My opinion of someone doesn’t change because of the bag they carry too  ( unless it is not with the correct outfit or not for the right occasion or time ) .

My unpopular opinion is that , I hate seeing Birkins and Kellys everywhere I go  . I am waiting for the Hermes hype to die . Is it fair to ask for that ? wanting Hermes to become exclusive again ? or for bags to become harder to get ?

Another unpopular opinion " I hate neutral / natural colors "  but I love white .


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## 880

Build-a-B-K-collection said:


> Unpopular opinion : I DO keep track of how much money I spend.


@Build-a-B-K-collection, I think this ^ is a popular opinion 

i posted elsewhere that the new luxury model seems to be to constrict supply and limit access to customers of the house (watch companies do this very successfully; at alange, DHs favorite watch co, one popular model is a two year wait for current customers, who are those who have purchased a premier watch already. They don’t call it prespend, but a prior purchase tends to be 50-80K USD). the restriction fuels the prices on the secondary market which in turn causes new customers to flock to the boutiques (which is why I don’t think premier houses are actually anti reseller)


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

aisham said:


> A bag I love makes me happy each time I use it and not because of it's price. I love to touch the bag , use it , feel the leather , match it with outfits, smell it , see it age , keep it in a wardrobe and gaze at it and last but not least collect it and look for it's sisters . It is an item after all , but to me a bag is a must to complete my outfit more than Jewelery or makeup .
> 
> I understand what you mean, My opinion of someone doesn’t change because of the bag they carry too  ( unless it is not with the correct outfit or not for the right occasion or time ) .
> 
> My unpopular opinion is that , I hate seeing Birkins and Kellys everywhere I go  . I am waiting for the Hermes hype to die . Is it fair to ask for that ? wanting Hermes to become exclusive again ? or for bags to become harder to get ?


This!!!
My H bags bring me so much joy!
And most importantly for me a sense of achievement that I have reached a stage in my life after a long career where I can buy these things for myself.
My Parents worked hard all their lives to provide for me and give me a good education, My mother was well versed in luxury goods but for various reasons they were also careful with their spending.
At an early age my mother used to take me to Burlington Arcade, Bond St and Fortnum and Mason she made me aware of quality and luxury brands-but she also instilled in me a knowledge that to own these things I needed to work hard and achieve something in my life.
I wear a Hermes watch every day and even when I'm having a really dressed down denims and beach walk day I can look at the time and know I followed my dreams and got to this point.
Oddly enough I wouldn't want my DH to buy me anything bigger from H than a scarf...(I'm happy for him to buy me luxury items but bags I prefer to pay for myself!)
Back on topic..
My unpopular opinion echoing @aisham is that I'm sick of seeing so many Kelly and Birkin bags everywhere especially when I see people carrying them in a 'look at me' way...
I always suspect that if the bags did not hold such a high 'status symbol' image many of the people I see carrying them wouldn't even buy them.
lets be honest here...
The Kelly and Birkin are actually quite 'boring' classic bags compared to many other designs on the market.
Do most of the 'new' Hermes fans actually like the designs ?
Or do they just like the signal that carrying one sends 'wealthy' 'part of an elite club' and so forth?


----------



## BowieFan1971

aisham said:


> A bag I love makes me happy each time I use it and not because of it's price. I love to touch the bag , use it , feel the leather , match it with outfits, smell it , see it age , keep it in a wardrobe and gaze at it and last but not least collect it and look for it's sisters . It is an item after all , but to me a bag is a must to complete my outfit more than Jewelery or makeup .
> 
> I understand what you mean, My opinion of someone doesn’t change because of the bag they carry too  ( unless it is not with the correct outfit or not for the right occasion or time ) .
> 
> My unpopular opinion is that , I hate seeing Birkins and Kellys everywhere I go  . I am waiting for the Hermes hype to die . Is it fair to ask for that ? wanting Hermes to become exclusive again ? or for bags to become harder to get ?
> 
> Another unpopular opinion " I hate neutral / natural colors "  but I love white .


Funny…I see LV everywhere (SO tired of the Neverfull) but hardly ever see H and if I do it is a B or K. If people were truly interested in exclusivity or being distinctive, they would buy/carry a Bolide (if they want history/backstory) or vintage H. Try and find influencer pics of someone  carrying a Bolide, Jypsiere or Halzan. And I see FAR more Bs and Ks for sale than I do a Drag, Dalvy or HAC.


----------



## inverved

Is it just me or does anyone cringe a little bit when you watch an Hermes bag unboxing and the padlock and clochette are wrapped around the front handle of the bag? My only concern is that the padlock will scratch the beautiful leather.


----------



## Lejic

BowieFan1971 said:


> Funny…I see LV everywhere (SO tired of the Neverfull) but hardly ever see H and if I do it is a B or K. If people were truly interested in exclusivity or being distinctive, they would buy/carry a Bolide (if they want history/backstory) or vintage H. Try and find influencer pics of someone  carrying a Bolide, Jypsiere or Halzan. And I see FAR more Bs and Ks for sale than I do a Drag, Dalvy or HAC.



I LOVE the Halzan, no idea why it’s not “mainstream” vs Birkin and Kelly, but I’m not gonna complain.

For the thread:

My unpopular opinion is that Hermes RTW is really weirdly priced. An intricate button up with an interesting cut (and sewing) will be a steal, a jersey tshirt will cost half as much as a bag, like… I don’t get it. The Row for example is overpriced and all, but consistent, at least every item I’ve ever looked at/got.


----------



## serene

I just had epiphany when watching ”the hustle” movie where anne hathaway had gold 35(?)birkin with her in the train. She had the flap closed and looked to chic!! Not sure was it also that she spoke with french accent but I think I prefer birkin now closed instead of open


----------



## HoneyLocks

880 said:


> everyone on this forum seems to adore the H tea pot.
> 
> Does no one else seem to mind that the very nice H deco teapot cannot accommodate a universal strainer for loose tea with It’s lid on (maybe H tea pot users use tea bags or strain out tea leaves on their tea cups?  But then the tea leaves would vlog the spout?
> 
> or that when it pours the flow is a bit aggressive and messy
> 
> or maybe, somehow after years of no issue unbranded teapots, I suddenly don’t know how to pour.
> 
> it is nice looking, but DH decided he prefers the dishes At Hering Berlin


I let the leaves infuse without the lid. No problem. But pouring tea from the H deco pot is soooo frustrating!


----------



## MonsoonBirkin

Etoupe is NOT a neutral color. It is deceptively hard to match with one's outfits.


----------



## paula24jen

MonsoonBirkin said:


> Etoupe is NOT a neutral color. It is deceptively hard to match with one's outfits.



Just my opinion, but I find etoupe really versatile and easy to match with outfits…


----------



## QuelleFromage

880 said:


> everyone on this forum seems to adore the H tea pot.
> 
> Does no one else seem to mind that the very nice H deco teapot cannot accommodate a universal strainer for loose tea with It’s lid on (maybe H tea pot users use tea bags or strain out tea leaves on their tea cups?  But then the tea leaves would vlog the spout?
> 
> or that when it pours the flow is a bit aggressive and messy
> 
> or maybe, somehow after years of no issue unbranded teapots, I suddenly don’t know how to pour.
> 
> it is nice looking, but DH decided he prefers the dishes At Hering Berlin


This is interesting to me as I've never really looked at the teapot closely - just assumed one day I'd buy an H teapot since I love tea. Is there really no loose leaf tea option? That's sad!


----------



## QuelleFromage

no_1_diva said:


> Is it just me or does anyone cringe a little bit when you watch an Hermes bag unboxing and the padlock and clochette are wrapped around the front handle of the bag? My only concern is that the padlock will scratch the beautiful leather.


Well, if they're unboxing the bag and the lock and clochette are already attached, that is a bit of a red flag! Every bag I've ever bought has come with the lock and clochette in their own little bags, as well as the strap if there is one.


----------



## A.Ali

no_1_diva said:


> Is it just me or does anyone cringe a little bit when you watch an Hermes bag unboxing and the padlock and clochette are wrapped around the front handle of the bag? My only concern is that the padlock will scratch the beautiful leather.



I feel the same about unboxing bags and what is even more annoying is when many of these unboxing is for fake bags. 

My unpopular opinion is that H items are meant to be closet queens. I see so many people afraid to use their items because they are afraid that it might get worn out/damaged so easily. 

I had a hard time convincing my wife to buy a pair of white orans because she didn't want them to get dirty . Thank god she overcame this fear.


----------



## Xthgirl

I hate the Rodeo charms-- they're childish and ugly.  Great on the Christmas tree but not worth the money.
Id rather buy Chanel RTW than Hermes RTW.
The oran sandals look too mainstream now that everyone is wearing it.
Twilly's never really stay put over bag handles.
Lindy of any size is ugly.. Found it ugly even before I learned about the Hermes brand.
If B and K never got created, I would pick the picotin and bollide.


----------



## Skej

QuelleFromage said:


> This is interesting to me as I've never really looked at the teapot closely - just assumed one day I'd buy an H teapot since I love tea. Is there really no loose leaf tea option? That's sad!


I believe of the teapots - like the new Hippomobile collection - do come with filters


----------



## HoneyLocks

Skej said:


> I believe of the teapots - like the new Hippomobile collection - do come with filters


Nope, neither the Nile nor the H  Deco did.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## J'adoreHermes

I miss palissandre wood. I wish Hermes hadn’t changed from palissandre to mahogany for most of their home pieces especially desk accessories and frames. It irks me that all my pieces are not the same wood when they’re the same design especially since the newer (mahogany) is more red. Though, it makes sense for Hermes since they don’t need special documentation for its export and import.

I feel like the majority of special orders I see are greys with a pink or beige. There are so many being demanded, worn, and sold that I think Hermes should just offer it outside of SO to leave more novel combinations to be made as a SO. I once saw two mums with the same epsom craie and étain Kelly at my daughter’s primary school. I giggled.

Lastly, I feel like at this point Hermes needs to stop adding new variations of the H Heure and Cape Cod. 128 different H Heures on the US site! The same can be said for the H belts. I don’t even know how SAs can keep track with all these new variations. All the time that is being spent figuring out how to mix grey sapphires, spinels, and diamonds on the newest H Heures’ bezel could be spent designing a new watch.


----------



## feifei123

J'adoreHermes said:


> I miss palissandre wood. I wish Hermes hadn’t changed from palissandre to mahogany for most of their home pieces especially desk accessories and frames. It irks me that all my pieces are not the same wood when they’re the same design especially since the newer (mahogany) is more red. Though, it makes sense for Hermes since they don’t need special documentation for its export and import.
> 
> I feel like the majority of special orders I see are greys with a pink or beige. There are so many being demanded, worn, and sold that I think Hermes should just offer it outside of SO to leave more novel combinations to be made as a SO. I once saw two mums with the same epsom craie and étain Kelly at my daughter’s primary school. I giggled.
> 
> Lastly, I feel like at this point Hermes needs to stop adding new variations of the H Heure and Cape Cod. 128 different H Heures on the US site! The same can be said for the H belts. I don’t even know how SAs can keep track with all these new variations. All the time that is being spent figuring out how to mix grey sapphires, spinels, and diamonds on the newest H Heures’ bezel could be spent designing a new watch.


Totally agree, special orders are not that special nowadays.


----------



## Helventara

I feel Hermes do not do good pastel seasonal colours that are so popular. They look washed out and make bags look cheap in person (although maybe beautiful in photographs). They, however, do deep primary colours really well, including blacks. The colours are deep, rich and saturated.

Also, anything Casaque look like bags for Harley Quinn


----------



## bagsandcakes

My heart doesn't sing for any of the Hermès grays...


----------



## wimp

My unpopular opinion is that whenever I am scrolling Instagram and see one of the sellers I follow post an Evelyne, at first glance, I always think it's a small phone case


----------



## inverved

I wish they would bring back the Plisse scarf. When they were around many years ago, I never appreciated them at the time, but have recently realised how stunning they are.


----------



## periogirl28

no_1_diva said:


> I wish they would bring back the Plisse scarf. When they were around many years ago, I never appreciated them at the time, but have recently realised how stunning they are.


You might be able to still send in any silk carre you own for pleating in Paris. It was definitely offered recently.


----------



## 880

Hermes fine jewelry looks like bag charms or fashion jewelry 
(I wish some of the silver jewelry was reproduced in white gold though)


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> Hermes fine jewelry looks like bag charms or fashion jewelry
> (I wish some of the silver jewelry was reproduced in white gold though)


Platinum please


----------



## feifei123

Christofle said:


> Platinum please


White gold is already very overprices in the hermes world, I can only imagine platinum being priced crazily if they use it.


----------



## Christofle

feifei123 said:


> White gold is already very overprices in the hermes world, I can only imagine platinum being priced crazily if they use it.


The issue is that you can polish platinum infinitely while gold will thin and lose its crisp edges over time so for certain styles it doesn’t make sense to get them in gold. I know what you mean about the price point though!


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> The issue is that you can polish platinum infinitely while gold will thin and lose its crisp edges over time so for certain styles it doesn’t make sense to get them in gold. I know what you mean about the price point though!


True re price point. it is outrageous

But. I’m somewhat tired of white metal having to look crisp and rhodium plated. Verdura belperron has some designs in matte white gold (Belperron called it grey gold), and I was speaking to a Bayco family designer who said that they can customize their jewelry in any color gold and also change finishes : matte , blackened etc. i was thinking specifically of Hermes black spinel . . .they would look very street in a dull or blackened, antiqued finish. . .  Though this is probably not Pierre Hardy aesthetic


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> True re price point. it is outrageous
> 
> But. I’m somewhat tired of white metal having to look crisp and rhodium plated. Verdura belperron has some designs in matte white gold (Belperron called it grey gold), and I was speaking to a Bayco family designer who said that they can customize their jewelry in any color gold and also change finishes : matte , blackened etc. i was thinking specifically of Hermes black spinel . . .they would look very street in a dull or blackened, antiqued finish. . .  Though this is probably not Pierre Hardy aesthetic


Hammered and brushed are two other lovely finishes!


----------



## etoile de mer

Christofle said:


> Platinum please





Christofle said:


> The issue is that you can polish platinum infinitely while gold will thin and lose its crisp edges over time so for certain styles it doesn’t make sense to get them in gold. I know what you mean about the price point though!



I agree! For white metal, my preference is always platinum or silver. I just really dislike that white gold is plated. It inevitably wears over time, and needs to be re-plated. I can maintain platinum and silver myself (gentle polishing). Platinum also has the benefit of being harder than gold. Plus, it's a disconnect to me to try to turn a yellow metal (gold) white, and then need to plate it to make it look more like platinum.


----------



## Christofle

etoile de mer said:


> I agree! For white metal, my preference is always platinum or silver. I just really dislike that white gold is plated. It inevitably wears over time, and needs to be re-plated. I can maintain platinum and silver myself (gentle polishing). Platinum also has the benefit of being harder than gold. Plus, it's a disconnect to me to try to turn a yellow metal (gold) white, and then need to plate it to make it look more like platinum.


To be fair as @880 mentioned a few posts back grey gold is a great option if you want a steel like gold (usually an alloy with platinum / palladium). You definitely don’t need to plate it and it will not yellow over time. It’s always important to remember that there are nearly infinite combinations of metals possible so all gold alloys are not the same. (You can even have a custom alloy created for you if you happen to have the right connections).


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

I wish our local Hermes did not spray perfume or else put in a powerful air exchange system. 

The European stores don’t seem seem to smell of perfume, but haven’t been back since covide, that may have changed there by now.


----------



## Sandar

My unpopular opinion: We need more twillies without flashy colors and crazy patterns, there I said it. Colorways of Dior Mitzahs, for example, tend to look more sophisticated IMHO.


----------



## shrpthorn

Christofle said:


> To be fair as @880 mentioned a few posts back_ grey gold is a great option if you want a steel like gold _(usually an alloy with platinum / palladium). You definitely don’t need to plate it and it will not yellow over time. It’s always important to remember that there are nearly infinite combinations of metals possible so all gold alloys are not the same. (You can even have a custom alloy created for you if you happen to have the right connections).


Totally agree with the comment on grey gold - especially if you combine it in a non-traditional setting. IMO it really makes (near) white diamonds pop, plus gives it a bit of an edgy feel. As someone who greatly prefers coloured stones over diamonds, my German made eternity band that clings around my finger like an octopus tentacle in grey gold with diamonds is just the right statement piece to represent my (multiple year) marriage.


----------



## Tonimichelle

shrpthorn said:


> Totally agree with the comment on grey gold - especially if you combine it in a non-traditional setting. IMO it really makes (near) white diamonds pop, plus gives it a bit of an edgy feel. As someone who greatly prefers coloured stones over diamonds, my German made eternity band that clings around my finger like an octopus tentacle in grey gold with diamonds is just the right statement piece to represent my (multiple year) marriage.


I know we’re getting really off topic now, sorry! But I have to say I agree too. All my jewellery is either platinum, silver or the Cartier items in white gold that are not rhodium plated and look less bright white but I love them! The only exception is one white gold ring from Bvlgari that shows yellow on the edges as the rhodium wears off, drives me nuts and I wouldn’t buy another white gold piece that relies on rhodium for it’s whiteness for that reason.


----------



## topglamchic

BVBookshop said:


> I feel Hermes do not do good pastel seasonal colours that are so popular. They look washed out and make bags look cheap in person (although maybe beautiful in photographs). They, however, do deep primary colours really well, including blacks. The colours are deep, rich and saturated.
> 
> Also, anything Casaque look like bags for Harley Quinn


I really appreciate this particular opinion.  Hermes does primary colors extremely well (black noir, blue indigo etc) however, the pastels are not capturing to the eye (except in photographs).


----------



## HoneyLocks

shrpthorn said:


> Totally agree with the comment on grey gold - especially if you combine it in a non-traditional setting. IMO it really makes (near) white diamonds pop, plus gives it a bit of an edgy feel. As someone who greatly prefers coloured stones over diamonds, my German made eternity band that clings around my finger like an octopus tentacle in grey gold with diamonds is just the right statement piece to represent my (multiple year) marriage.


sounds really cool, may I see a picture please?


----------



## etoile de mer

Christofle said:


> To be fair as @880 mentioned a few posts back grey gold is a great option if you want a steel like gold (usually an alloy with platinum / palladium). You definitely don’t need to plate it and it will not yellow over time. It’s always important to remember that there are nearly infinite combinations of metals possible so all gold alloys are not the same. (You can even have a custom alloy created for you if you happen to have the right connections).



Yes, absolutely. My comment was in regards to jewelers using plated white gold in order to mimic a polished, naturally white metal (like platinum or silver).


----------



## 880

HoneyLocks said:


> sounds really cool, may I see a picture please?


+1 @shrpthorn


----------



## deltalady

My unpopular opinion- The B25 is a silly size if the handle drop doesn’t accommodate most peoples arms. What’s the point of a hand carry only tote?


----------



## jenayb

deltalady said:


> My unpopular opinion- The B25 is a silly size if the handle drop doesn’t accommodate most peoples arms. What’s the point of a hand carry only tote?



I had not ever considered this... good food for thought! I had always almost thought of the B25 as a clutch/more of an evening bag versus utilitarian, necessitating a handle drop to accommodate holding via the crook of your arm.


----------



## leechiyong

Another unpopular opinion:  I really don't give a toss about the increase in popularity with social media influencers.  Buying it because they bought it is no better or worse than not buying it because of them.  It's two sides of the same coin.


----------



## angelyjoy

I love how the Kelly looks when carried hanging on the wrist mid-way gaping open, with the sangles reaching wide as if they want to have a hug.

There's something so bad about how it looks that appeals to me. On both retourne and sellier style (small sizes tho) and pochette, when its mid open looks so non-chalant that in my eyes are so cool???

yes yes I know it'll damage the structure, yes I've been told that it apparently gave the pretentious persona because of the exposed brand, I never thought about those when I found one in the wild to be gawked at. I just love the look of it.

And yes I'm a hypocrite, because I tuck the flap in with mine, because I don't think I can pull the cool look. Also the sangles annoys me when I do have them open while walking and then proceeded to tuck the flap back in and put the sangles back in with the lock.

What can you do...


----------



## deltalady

Another unpopular opinion- I think a slouchy Birkin only looks good in size 35 and 40.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

deltalady said:


> Another unpopular opinion- I think a slouchy Birkin only looks good in size 35 and 40.


+ 100%


----------



## tinkerbell68

deltalady said:


> Another unpopular opinion- I think a slouchy Birkin only looks good in size 35 and 40.


I love a slouchy B and have spent a fair amount of time checking out the pics on that thread! TBH I'm not sure I've ever seen a slouchy 25 though.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## deltalady

tinkerbell68 said:


> I love a slouchy B and have spent a fair amount of time checking out the pics on that thread! TBH I'm not sure I've ever seen a slouchy 25 though.


I’ve never seen a slouchy B25 but I do not think a B30 looks good slouchy.


----------



## HippieHeart

1) The Birkin 25 looks ridiculous, it looks like a toy handbag.
2) The Bolide is a lovely bag, but should be priced half of what it's priced today, i.e. closer to a GP than a Birkin. Just because it's really kind of basic, with no frills to the design.


----------



## MonsoonBirkin

HippieHeart said:


> 1) The Birkin 25 looks ridiculous, it looks like a toy handbag.
> 2) The Bolide is a lovely bag, but should be priced half of what it's priced today, i.e. closer to a GP than a Birkin. Just because it's really kind of basic, with no frills to the design.



Not a fan of the 25, either. The 35 is my size of choice and part of me is dreading the day the pendulum swings back to larger bags, as the price on the secondhand market (where I prefer to buy my bags) will then jump.


----------



## deltalady

1) I think Epsom gets a bad rap due to misinformation. The official H YT channel literally shows an Epsom Birkin being spa’d. On the H site, under maintenance and repair, they have a picture of an Epsom Birkin being restored. I get some don’t like the feel of the leather but the misinformation is really doing Epsom a disservice. 

2) The saddest condition Bs and Ks I have ever seen were actually in Swift. Beautiful leather but just too soft.


----------



## ChloeClad

Benihana said:


> The Evelyne (in the bigger sizes especially) flops over the body like a sad pancake


I am laughing so hard at this…and I have two sad pancakes!!!


----------



## jenayb

angelyjoy said:


> I love how the Kelly looks when carried hanging on the wrist mid-way gaping open, with the sangles reaching wide as if they want to have a hug.
> 
> There's something so bad about how it looks that appeals to me. On both retourne and sellier style (small sizes tho) and pochette, when its mid open looks so non-chalant that in my eyes are so cool???
> 
> yes yes I know it'll damage the structure, yes I've been told that it apparently gave the pretentious persona because of the exposed brand, I never thought about those when I found one in the wild to be gawked at. I just love the look of it.
> 
> And yes I'm a hypocrite, because I tuck the flap in with mine, because I don't think I can pull the cool look. Also the sangles annoys me when I do have them open while walking and then proceeded to tuck the flap back in and put the sangles back in with the lock.
> 
> What can you do...



Totally agree here. I know this drives most ladies here bonkers, but there is something so cool and chic about an open Kelly... I carry al of mine open for the most part, frankly, and I think it totally makes my outfit. Major cool girl vibes to me. 



tinkerbell68 said:


> I love a slouchy B and have spent a fair amount of time checking out the pics on that thread! TBH I'm not sure I've ever seen a slouchy 25 though.



I don't think I have, either, although I have had two Swift B25s that definitely softened with use.


----------



## 880

angelyjoy said:


> And yes I'm a hypocrite, because I tuck the flap in with mine, because I don't think I can pull the cool look. Also the sangles annoys me when I do have them open while walking and then proceeded to tuck the flap back in and put the sangles back in with the lock.



I don’t think @angelyjoy  wears her bag open with sanglers out as per above 

i saw women wear the mini K, mainly exotic, open all over Italy. It freaked me out bc of safety and pickpockets, but they were also cute young things who were tall, slim, fashionably dressed, and rocking vertiginously (apologies, my grammar, vocab, and spelling have gone to h*ll since Covid) high heels on cobblestones. In Rome, they also smoked like chimneys; wore long flowing Zimmerman dresses, carried mini dogs; and, were loaded with armfuls of VCA, Bulgari, and Pascuale Bruni. I was actually more concerned they would trip and burn or injure themselves, but they never did. They looked great, like fashion photo shoots. For all I know, they had full time security and drivers, but I’m pretty sure the bags were empty; their phones were glued to their hands; and their boyfriends were carrying the wallets. It’s a good looking fantasy look that doesn’t comport with (at least my) reality


----------



## trendologist

Bolide is one of the hardest Hermes bags to make. For its rounded rectangular base shape to the trapezoid upper part, many training artisans fail to qualify as full time staffs because of Bolide. My FSH SA said, if you could make a Bolide, you could make rest of Hermes bags. Arguably, the toughest bag ever made was Bolide Baseball - due to the added stitching part on Bolide model.

So in all fairness, Bolide actually should be the most expensive model from Hermes. Love your Bolide well everyone!


----------



## Crapples

trendologist said:


> Bolide is one of the hardest Hermes bags to make. For its rounded rectangular base shape to the trapezoid upper part, many training artisans fail to qualify as full time staffs because of Bolide. My FSH SA told me, if you could make a Bolide, you could make rest of Hermes bags. Arguably, the toughest bag ever made was Bolide Baseball - due to the added stitching part on Bolide model.


Not unpopular in my opinion. This is great info. We should have a thread on neat Hermes facts! Keep ‘em coming!


----------



## trendologist

Crapples said:


> Not unpopular in my opinion. This is great info. We should have a thread on neat Hermes facts! Keep ‘em coming!


oops i just added the last paragraph bit as the unpopular opinion but you were much quicker than me


----------



## lilmermaid264

trendologist said:


> Bolide is one of the hardest Hermes bags to make. For its rounded rectangular base shape to the trapezoid upper part, many training artisans fail to qualify as full time staffs because of Bolide. My FSH SA said, if you could make a Bolide, you could make rest of Hermes bags. Arguably, the toughest bag ever made was Bolide Baseball - due to the added stitching part on Bolide model.
> 
> So in all fairness, Bolide actually should be the most expensive model from Hermes. Love your Bolide well everyone!



I love this insight, and I believe it too. It is an amazingly beautiful bag, and I'm waiting for the 35 to come my way. Thanks for sharing love!


----------



## mocktail

Crapples said:


> Not unpopular in my opinion. This is great info. We should have a thread on neat Hermes facts! Keep ‘em coming!


It's here   





						Share interesting Hermès facts here!
					

Starting a thread for people to share/discuss interesting factoids (or fallacies) they’ve heard or learned while shopping with Hermès over the years.  I’ll go first:  Gold, Étoupe and Blue Jean are the only colors that use white contrast stitching instead of tonal switching (excluding SO’s) The...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## bagnut1

Photographs of bags with their protective felts on.  Aside from being unnecessary once the bag leaves the boutique, the felt is ugly and ruins the look of the bag.  They are the equivalent of dental night guards - not for regular use and meant to be kept in the privacy of one's own home.


----------



## hers4eva

trendologist said:


> Bolide is one of the hardest Hermes bags to make. For its rounded rectangular base shape to the trapezoid upper part, many training artisans fail to qualify as full time staffs because of Bolide. My FSH SA said, if you could make a Bolide, you could make rest of Hermes bags. Arguably, the toughest bag ever made was Bolide Baseball - due to the added stitching part on Bolide model.
> 
> So in all fairness, Bolide actually should be the most expensive model from Hermes. Love your Bolide well everyone!




*so well said *


----------



## Perja

trendologist said:


> Bolide is one of the hardest Hermes bags to make. For its rounded rectangular base shape to the trapezoid upper part, many training artisans fail to qualify as full time staffs because of Bolide. My FSH SA said, if you could make a Bolide, you could make rest of Hermes bags. Arguably, the toughest bag ever made was Bolide Baseball - due to the added stitching part on Bolide model.
> 
> So in all fairness, Bolide actually should be the most expensive model from Hermes. Love your Bolide well everyone!


I’ll just disagree with you for the sake of wanting a cheaper Bolide… to buy more 



bagnut1 said:


> Photographs of bags with their protective felts on.  Aside from being unnecessary once the bag leaves the boutique, the felt is ugly and ruins the look of the bag.  They are the equivalent of dental night guards - not for regular use and meant to be kept in the privacy of one's own home.


In the age of Covid, bags too can go out in their “sweatpants and hair rollers” look.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## papertiger

trendologist said:


> Bolide is one of the hardest Hermes bags to make. For its rounded rectangular base shape to the trapezoid upper part, many training artisans fail to qualify as full time staffs because of Bolide. My FSH SA said, if you could make a Bolide, you could make rest of Hermes bags. Arguably, the toughest bag ever made was Bolide Baseball - due to the added stitching part on Bolide model.
> 
> So in all fairness, Bolide actually should be the most expensive model from Hermes. Love your Bolide well everyone!



I was about to say the same. My SA told me domed bags are exacting to make in every aspect, and sewing in a curved zipper is horribly difficult too. There is literally nowhere tide a fault. 

Minimalist design is not cheap.


----------



## bagnut1

Perja said:


> In the age of Covid, bags too can go out in their “sweatpants and hair rollers” look.


LOL I didn't think of that.  Too bad we've already figured out that surfaces aren't the big problem - the felts could double as emergency wipes....


----------



## luckylove

Perhaps this is an unpopular opinion, but I wish H would bring back the Berline and mini berline. To me, they were one of the  the most comfortable crossbody bags H has made. My SA once told me they were quite complicated and time consuming for the craftsman to make.


----------



## bagnut1

luckylove said:


> Perhaps this is an unpopular opinion, but I wish H would bring back the Berline and mini berline. To me, they were one of the  the most comfortable crossbody bags H has made. My SA once told me they were quite complicated and time consuming for the craftsman to make.


LOL, yes it takes time to hunt down old cars and rip out the upholstery to make those Berlines!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

luckylove said:


> Perhaps this is an unpopular opinion, but I wish H would bring back the Berline and mini berline. To me, they were one of the  the most comfortable crossbody bags H has made. My SA once told me they were quite complicated and time consuming for the craftsman to make.



Amen!!! Such a neat bag design!!!


----------



## Madrye28

I believe SA’s at Hermes should also get commission on Birkin and Kelly Bags.  I completely understand the company wants them to sell pieces in all categories, but it’s boarders exploitation for SA’s to not receive a single penny if commission on a 12k+++ handbag. Now you know why they are very hesitant to offer a Birkin or Kelly to a walk-in client. There is ZERO incentive for them to sell it to you. They are going to reserve those spots to those that drive their sales in other categories.


----------



## gbese

At the hermes boutique, some SA's sport a dismissive and condescending look at your outfit until they spot that you are carrying something expensive like another hermes bag.  Once I went to the boutique in Nice and the doorman nearly didn't let me in until he saw my birkin. I've experienced similar treatment in some other hermes stores.  Now, I lead with my bag when entering a hermes boutique.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I've said it before but I'm saying it again...
I really cringe when people use the terms 'score' and 'game' when referring to shopping at Hermes.
its shopping not soccer or Monopoly.


----------



## Greentea

trendologist said:


> Bolide is one of the hardest Hermes bags to make. For its rounded rectangular base shape to the trapezoid upper part, many training artisans fail to qualify as full time staffs because of Bolide. My FSH SA said, if you could make a Bolide, you could make rest of Hermes bags. Arguably, the toughest bag ever made was Bolide Baseball - due to the added stitching part on Bolide model.
> 
> So in all fairness, Bolide actually should be the most expensive model from Hermes. Love your Bolide well everyone!


My Bolide is just as well crafted and detailed as my Kelly and old Birkin. And it's so easy to use


----------



## Greentea

Perja said:


> I’ll just disagree with you for the sake of wanting a cheaper Bolide… to buy more
> 
> 
> In the age of Covid, bags too can go out in their “sweatpants and hair rollers” look.


So many on the resale market under value.


----------



## etoupebirkin

880 said:


> I don’t think @angelyjoy  wears her bag open with sanglers out as per above
> 
> i saw women wear the mini K, mainly exotic, open all over Italy. It freaked me out bc of safety and pickpockets, but they were also cute young things who were tall, slim, fashionably dressed, and rocking *vertiginously* (apologies, my grammar, vocab, and spelling have gone to h*ll since Covid) high heels on cobblestones. In Rome, they also smoked like chimneys; wore long flowing Zimmerman dresses, carried mini dogs; and, were loaded with armfuls of VCA, Bulgari, and Pascuale Bruni. I was actually more concerned they would trip and burn or injure themselves, but they never did. They looked great, like fashion photo shoots. For all I know, they had full time security and drivers, but I’m pretty sure the bags were empty; their phones were glued to their hands; and their boyfriends were carrying the wallets. It’s a good looking fantasy look that doesn’t comport with (at least my) reality



*Vertiginously*! Wow!!! That is an SAT or spelling bee word. Had to look it up. But it's a GREAT and very apt word in this instance.

Back to topic. I see pics of PYTs rocking open Hermes Kelly bags and I think:
1. They are inviting disaster. That Hermes / Tom Ford lipstick is going to bounce out, roll down the cobblestone streets into a drain, gone forever. What's gonna happen when you need a touch up for that very important close up?!!!
2. Their boyfriends are VERY patient. The men I know would never put up carrying GFs stuff long term. DH and I have this informal deal: he helps me pay for my handbags, and I will carry his stuff (sunglasses, and perhaps a book) when we travel.
3. They don't have young children. Babies require Mom handbags the size of a battleship -- and something that can withstand all sorts of body fluids -- definitely not an H exotic.

ETA: I love Bolides too.


----------



## Perja

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I've said it before but I'm saying it again...
> I really cringe when people use the terms 'score' and 'game' when referring to shopping at Hermes.
> its shopping not soccer or Monopoly.


I second that! Although… Imagine the scene at the store… Bag offer arrives…


Sliding across those mosaics while screaming Goooaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllll. If anyone actually does that, you do deserve that bag 10 times over


----------



## ladysarah

Perja said:


> I second that! Although… Imagine the scene at the store… Bag offer arrives…
> 
> 
> Sliding across those mosaics while screaming Goooaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllll. If anyone actually does that, you do deserve that bag 10 times over



OMG! That was me last year when I got offered a mini Kelly. (Kidding ok? But unfortunately ’scoring’ and ‘goal’ is now part of ‘the journey’.


----------



## Perja

ladysarah said:


> OMG! That was me last year when I got offered a mini Kelly. (Kidding ok? But unfortunately ’scoring’ and ‘goal’ is now part of ‘the journey’.


And on your journey, may your “H Fairy” always light the way with their little glowy wings.


----------



## ChloeClad

Perja said:


> And on your journey, may your “H Fairy” always light the way with their little glowy wings.


Haaaa! Yes, the enchanted fairy with a wand in one hand and a credit card machine in the other.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Perja said:


> I second that! Although… Imagine the scene at the store… Bag offer arrives…
> 
> 
> Sliding across those mosaics while screaming Goooaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllll. If anyone actually does that, you do deserve that bag 10 times over


Oh gosh! I would *LOVE *to have the guts to do just that...especially at Bond St where I find the staff challenging to deal with


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

880 said:


> I don’t think @angelyjoy  wears her bag open with sanglers out as per above
> 
> i saw women wear the mini K, mainly exotic, open all over Italy. It freaked me out bc of safety and pickpockets, but they were also cute young things who were tall, slim, fashionably dressed, and rocking vertiginously (apologies, my grammar, vocab, and spelling have gone to h*ll since Covid) high heels on cobblestones. In Rome, they also smoked like chimneys; wore long flowing Zimmerman dresses, carried mini dogs; and, were loaded with armfuls of VCA, Bulgari, and Pascuale Bruni. I was actually more concerned they would trip and burn or injure themselves, but they never did. They looked great, like fashion photo shoots. For all I know, they had full time security and drivers, but I’m pretty sure the bags were empty; their phones were glued to their hands; and their boyfriends were carrying the wallets. It’s a good looking fantasy look that doesn’t comport with (at least my) reality


Hilarious description 880, Thanks!

Well the girls sound as if they have it under control. I’d never ask my DH to carry any of my stuff, if anything it’s the opposite. 

Youngsters can get away with murder, just like cute kittens. 

It is so great here vicariously enjoying others good times & great stories. Then adding new ideas on the list for the future.  

Cheers!


----------



## Liberté

gbese said:


> At the hermes boutique, some SA's sport a dismissive and condescending look at your outfit until they spot that you are carrying something expensive like another hermes bag.  Once I went to the boutique in Nice and the doorman nearly didn't let me in until he saw my birkin. I've experienced similar treatment in some other hermes stores.  Now, I lead with my bag when entering a hermes boutique.


I'm not sure if this will help if the doorman tries to keep you out, but if you are ignored when you enter the store or feel uncomfortable, my best tip is to sit down somewhere until someone comes around to help you, listen to music or watch netflix or what have you. That way you also don't have to worry about looks from doormen, SAs or other people because you wont pay any attention to them. 

I don't like wearing too much Hermes to Hermes stores because in some of them it feels like the SAs have been instructed to compliment every single H item you are carrying when they notice and it comes off as artificial and kind of silly. So my unpopular opinion is that I don't like it when SAs give compliments on an item just because it's from a certain brand. What if that Hermes item looks hideous with the rest of the outfit? I don't want to be encouraged in that case.


----------



## ce_1992

Super unpopular one but I don’t know how much I like Chèvre I love my Calvi and how functional she is, but something feels not as…luxe about the leather versus Clemence (my fave H leather) or even Togo. My Calvi came from Boston H, and I also have a Long Bearn in Chèvre that I got from Fashionphile. I think the Bearn suits the leather more, but I’m not sure I’d ever choose chèvre for a bag if I had the choice. Except maybe for a mini Kelly!


----------



## duggi84

ce_1992 said:


> Super unpopular one but I don’t know how much I like Chèvre I love my Calvi and how functional she is, but something feels not as…luxe about the leather versus Clemence (my fave H leather) or even Togo. My Calvi came from Boston H, and I also have a Long Bearn in Chèvre that I got from Fashionphile. I think the Bearn suits the leather more, but I’m not sure I’d ever choose chèvre for a bag if I had the choice. Except maybe for a mini Kelly!



I'm also mixed on Chevre...sometimes I see it and love it, other times I'm completely weirded-out by the particular pattern and sheen of the leather.  Never really know how I feel about it.  Apparently it's super durable tho.


----------



## ChloeClad

duggi84 said:


> I'm also mixed on Chevre...sometimes I see it and love it, other times I'm completely weirded-out by the particular pattern and sheen of the leather.  Never really know how I feel about it.  Apparently it's super durable tho.


I keep hearing about the spine of the Chèvre. Ick.


----------



## duggi84

ChloeClad said:


> I keep hearing about the spine of the Chèvre. Ick.



Spine?  Can you elaborate?  I've never heard of this and am now insanely curious


----------



## ChloeClad

duggi84 said:


> Spine?  Can you elaborate?  I've never heard of this and am now insanely curious


Well, I have have heard here and there that chèvre tends to show a very definite line of the goat’s spine down the middle of the bag’s front, flap, and back!


----------



## ChloeClad

Here is an older thread, just as an example:





__





						does a chevre Bolide always show a spine?
					

I ask because I assumed so, yet this ebay auction indicates the Bolide (gorgeous!) is chevre mysore and I don't see a spine - 220097450237.   Those of you with your stunning chevre Bolides, do yours have a spine in the grain or are they just the plain symmetrical small flat grain?   TIA!:smile1:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## ChloeClad

duggi84 said:


> Spine?  Can you elaborate?  I've never heard of this and am now insanely curious


Duggi, maybe you were unconsciously weirded out by the spine!


----------



## duggi84

ChloeClad said:


> Well, I have have heard here and there that chèvre tends to show a very definite line of the goat’s spine down the middle of the bag’s front, flap, and back!





ChloeClad said:


> Here is an older thread, just as an example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does a chevre Bolide always show a spine?
> 
> 
> I ask because I assumed so, yet this ebay auction indicates the Bolide (gorgeous!) is chevre mysore and I don't see a spine - 220097450237.   Those of you with your stunning chevre Bolides, do yours have a spine in the grain or are they just the plain symmetrical small flat grain?   TIA!:smile1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Thank you so much!  I understand now, but honestly does not bother me at all...leather is a natural material so those types of characteristics are to be expected IMHO.  I don't think it'd be a specific thing that would make me say no to a Chevre item.



ChloeClad said:


> Duggi, maybe you were unconsciously weirded out by the spine!


----------



## ChloeClad

I totally agree. It’s to be expected in real leather.

My unpopular opinion is that I’ll leave the poor, spiny billie goat in the corner next to the poor, pimply ostrich!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Another unpopular opinion....
People give far too much mental energy to talking about how influencers got their bags.
These people make a living from depicting a certain lifestyle-in order to capture viewers which in turn means income They will offer 'tips' and 'insights' as to how to get an appointment/work the system and ultimately buy the desired quota bag.
Chances are many of the bags are purchased via resellers and many are fake.
Either way as we always say everyones Hermes experience is different.
I wish people would stop focussing on influencers 'unboxing' videos and 'hauls' ...most of it is bull****


----------



## Helventara

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Another unpopular opinion....
> People give far too much mental energy to talking about how influencers got their bags.
> These people make a living from depicting a certain lifestyle-in order to capture viewers which in turn means income They will offer 'tips' and 'insights' as to how to get an appointment/work the system and ultimately buy the desired quota bag.
> Chances are many of the bags are purchased via resellers and many are fake.
> Either way as we always say everyones Hermes experience is different.
> I wish people would stop talking about influencers 'unboxing' videos and 'hauls' ...most of it is bull****



Yes! Yes! Yes!

why don’t viewers ever consider that:
a. Bag might  be fake?
b. Might be borrowed?
c. Bought from reseller?
d.  Bought not at the time they said (eg. Not in Paris a month after a visit where yet another quota bag was offered)

If these you tubers are like me, who got a miracle offer, with no prespend at my local shop, and plan to add only one more, love for the brand be damned, who’s going to watch? 

We are the products as these tales are spun to keep us engaged on the channel to increase their £$¥€. Best not to ponder too much.


----------



## chicfinds

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Another unpopular opinion....
> People give far too much mental energy to talking about how influencers got their bags.
> These people make a living from depicting a certain lifestyle-in order to capture viewers which in turn means income They will offer 'tips' and 'insights' as to how to get an appointment/work the system and ultimately buy the desired quota bag.
> Chances are many of the bags are purchased via resellers and many are fake.
> Either way as we always say everyones Hermes experience is different.
> I wish people would stop focussing on influencers 'unboxing' videos and 'hauls' ...most of it is bull****


this! agree 100%. do people really think the stories that go along with H unboxings on social media are anything close to reality?

some will spin their B/K offer stories down to the very minute details (cause it just sounds better?). also, not everyone will necessarily disclose all the other stuff they've purchased ( and sometimes under a friend or relative's profile) to get multiple offers. is it possible to get 4 or 5 B/Ks a year in all the hot colors? yes, but how those bags were sourced/including $ spent to get those quota bags are a 'curated' version of what we see. from their point of view, wouldn't the story shared on a public platform sound more magical if you got the bag directly at the boutique when you were merely just 'window shopping' in the most instagrammable outfit?


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## loves

Am I the only one who is absolutely disinterested in other people’s H stories/ journeys?  I always skip to the part where they pull out their b or k out of the dust bags.


----------



## ChloeClad

loves said:


> Am I the only one who is absolutely disinterested in other people’s H stories/ journeys?  I always skip to the part where they pull out their b or k out of the dust bags.


My ears start to bleed when I hear the word “journey” follow the word “Hermès.” So yes, I suppose I become absolutely disinterested, often to the point of not wanting to see what they’ve “scored” or “hauled” at all.


----------



## dingobeast

I think the ostrich leather looks like bad acne scars and discoloration. DO NOT WANT


----------



## jenayb

loves said:


> Am I the only one who is absolutely disinterested in other people’s H stories/ journeys?  I always skip to the part where they pull out their b or k out of the dust bags.





ChloeClad said:


> My ears start to bleed when I hear the word “journey” follow the word “Hermès.” So yes, I suppose I become absolutely disinterested, often to the point of not wanting to see what they’ve “scored” or “hauled” at all.



Same. I absolutely *loathe* the word "journey" as it pertains to Hermes. There is no journey.

You went to a store. You bought some stuff. You probably went back, bought some more stuff, and maybe some more after that, and then your SA offered you a quota bag which you bought. I fail to see how that is a journey.

I went to the grocery store yesterday and bought a bunch of crap we needed. This was not a grocery journey.


----------



## dingobeast

The Hermes journey thing reminds me of the old Oregon Trail video game, except with less dysentery and more buying of fugly Hermes dinnerware.


----------



## Avintage

I don’t like how Hermes resellers advertise the b/k as “investment” pieces. I feel like b n k are getting too much attention these days due to the resellers trying to push up the price.
(I sometimes shop at resellers too, just hate the extra attention )


----------



## ce_1992

dingobeast said:


> The Hermes journey thing reminds me of the old Oregon Trail video game, except with less dysentery and *more buying of fugly Hermes dinnerware*.



lmaoooo some of it is really bad

honestly the pillows and blankets are what baffles me the most. Who the heck wants a bunch of “H” logos around the house unless your name/family name starts with “h”?? Some of the tartan ones are nice enough but the Avalon? I think it’s called is just like…why lol


----------



## dingobeast

ce_1992 said:


> lmaoooo some of it is really bad
> 
> honestly the pillows and blankets are what baffles me the most. Who the heck wants a bunch of “H” logos around the house unless your name/family name starts with “h”?? Some of the tartan ones are nice enough but the Avalon? I think it’s called is just like…why lol


 
I forgot about the damn blankets. Seriously, I cannot imagine having H as a decor motif, no thanks. I do not like logos everywhere, which is ironically why I like Hermes bags.


----------



## loves

ce_1992 said:


> lmaoooo some of it is really bad
> 
> honestly the pillows and blankets are what baffles me the most. Who the heck wants a bunch of “H” logos around the house unless your name/family name starts with “h”?? Some of the tartan ones are nice enough but the Avalon? I think it’s called is just like…why lol


 I have to admit I got the Avalon blanket only because of SATC. Not a fan of the cushions


----------



## Helventara

jenaywins said:


> Same. I absolutely *loathe* the word "journey" as it pertains to Hermes. There is no journey.
> 
> You went to a store. You bought some stuff. You probably went back, bought some more stuff, and maybe some more after that, and then your SA offered you a quota bag which you bought. I fail to see how that is a journey.
> 
> I wen*t to the grocery store yesterday and bought a bunch of crap we needed. This was not a grocery journey.*


Of course it’s the journey. 
if you shop loyally enough with one store, One day you’ll be offered your dream (corningware set/dyson hairdryer/whatnot) after you reach enough points. Ooooh, the quota casserole sets!

quick!  Tell me what grocery should I buy to get the most points. I want a vacuum cleaner!


----------



## ladysarah

I love ‘the journey’!  It’s about all the traveling we do these days.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

ce_1992 said:


> honestly the pillows and blankets are what baffles me the most. Who the heck wants a bunch of “H” logos around the house unless your name/family name starts with “h”??



Completely agree.

I’ve entertained the thought of these only because “H” is our family name. I’ve justified this logic elsewhere with wearing of the “H” Clic bracelets. Haven’t pulled the trigger on the Avalon blankets/pillows though given two young kids at home. My SA is always saying “but your name is H….so you need these” lol


----------



## Tonimichelle

It’s really petty, but for some reason hearing / reading the phrase “Birkin Bag” irritates me!


----------



## jiljenner

Tonimichelle said:


> It’s really petty, but for some reason hearing / reading the phrase “Birkin Bag” irritates me!


Because it is _not _a bag: it's a Birkin.


----------



## Perja

In honour of the date… I’m irritated that we all behave like lovesick teenagers around Hermès. 

Will it, won’t it (fulfill my H.com order)? Do you think it still loves (my hard earned cash)? Oh Hermès, I still love you, let me count the ways (I could end up a permanent  resident of Ban Island)!

Happy Valentine’s Day, everyone!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## papertiger

dingobeast said:


> The Hermes journey thing reminds me of the old Oregon Trail video game, except with less dysentery and more buying of fugly Hermes dinnerware.



Everything's a 'journey' these days, it's business-speak like 'reaching-out' (reminding customer they haven't bought for a while) 'passive-income' (pyramid scheme) and 'bad-actors' (customers/B2Bs who take advantage)


----------



## papertiger

Perja said:


> In honour of the date… I’m irritated that we all behave like lovesick teenagers around Hermès.
> 
> Will it, won’t it (fulfill my H.com order)? Do you think it still loves (my hard earned cash)? Oh Hermès, I still love you, let me count the ways (I could end up a permanent  resident of Ban Island)!
> 
> Happy Valentine’s Day, everyone!



The Franch eh 

Merci


----------



## papertiger

ce_1992 said:


> lmaoooo some of it is really bad
> 
> honestly the pillows and blankets are what baffles me the most. Who the heck wants a bunch of “H” logos around the house unless your name/family name starts with “h”?? Some of the tartan ones are nice enough but the Avalon? I think it’s called is just like…why lol



To be fair 'H' is equivalent to our 'N' in the Cyrillic alphabet too. That's an incidental double-market right there.


----------



## Etriers

papertiger said:


> Everything's a 'journey' these days, it's business-speak like 'reaching-out' (reminding customer they haven't bought for a while) 'passive-income' (pyramid scheme) and 'bad-actors' (customers/B2Bs who take advantage)



I notice I’m “leaning in” to a lot these days also.


----------



## papertiger

Etriers said:


> I notice I’m “leaning in” to a lot these days also.



Let's not try and over reach out or lean(ing)-in too far


----------



## LVinCali

Super unpopular… After years now of trying and 3 H scarves in, I still can’t bring myself to wear an Hermès scarf.  But I do love them as a lid on my Birkin.


----------



## dingobeast

LVinCali said:


> Super unpopular… After years now of trying and 3 H scarves in, I still can’t bring myself to wear an Hermès scarf.  But I do love them as a lid on my Birkin.
> 
> View attachment 5329141




I thought I was the only one who did this, scarf lids UNITE! Whenever I go and look at the H scarves, I just cannot see them on my person whatsoever.


----------



## tinkerbell68

dingobeast said:


> I thought I was the only one who did this, scarf lids UNITE! Whenever I go and look at the H scarves, I just cannot see them on my person whatsoever.


Just as well @dingobeast and @LVinCali as it's a slippery slope...I got my first shawl about 6 years ago and then moved onto silks and now wear one in some way every day. Oddly I find that while I like twillys, I don't want them wrapped around the handles of my bags.


----------



## dingobeast

tinkerbell68 said:


> Just as well @dingobeast and @LVinCali as it's a slippery slope...I got my first shawl about 6 years ago and then moved onto silks and now wear one in some way every day. Oddly I find that while I like twillys, I don't want them wrapped around the handles of my bags.



They are artistic and lovely scarves, I just like different styles for something by my head. I don't like twillys wrapped on the bag handles either, I do like them just in a bow and looking cute. There is something about feeling the leather handles that I prefer when I pick up the bag.


----------



## Sexypiggy

Most people can’t pull off wearing the Evelyn bag. I find it makes most people look frumpy


----------



## dingobeast

Sexypiggy said:


> Most people can’t pull off wearing the Evelyn bag. I find it makes most people look frumpy


 THANK YOU. I look at it and look at it because the leather is so pretty, and try it on, and it just looks like I should be using it to scatter corn for my chickens.


----------



## DME

papertiger said:


> Everything's a 'journey' these days, it's business-speak like 'reaching-out' (reminding customer they haven't bought for a while) 'passive-income' (pyramid scheme) and 'bad-actors' (customers/B2Bs who take advantage)



Ugh, so true. I have a list I’m keeping of phrases that are overused by leadership where I work. I just added journey to the list. And here I thought that one was relegated to all the H discussions here…


----------



## Maedi

papertiger said:


> Everything's a 'journey' these days, it's business-speak like 'reaching-out' (reminding customer they haven't bought for a while) 'passive-income' (pyramid scheme) and 'bad-actors' (customers/B2Bs who take advantage)


So spot on regarding the lingo.


----------



## FizzyWater

BVBookshop said:


> Of course it’s the journey.
> if you shop loyally enough with one store, One day you’ll be offered your dream (corningware set/dyson hairdryer/whatnot) after you reach enough points. Ooooh, the quota casserole sets!
> 
> quick!  Tell me what grocery should I buy to get the most points. I want a vacuum cleaner!



Ahem.  90% of my kitchen knives and pans were bought from a German grocery store points promotion scheme.  WMF mid-quality line.  Not luxury, but well-made and for the first time most of my kitchen stuff matches!

Come to think of it, I'm a much better loyal Rewe customer than Hermes, though that may be because it's harder to buy groceries resale


----------



## Perja

dingobeast said:


> THANK YOU. I look at it and look at it because the leather is so pretty, and try it on, and it just looks like I should be using it to scatter corn for my chickens.


Fancy chickens you have!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## leechiyong

Think this might be a popular opinion (and not limited to H) by the viewers of them, but not the makers:  use a tripod or stand for your phone/camera to make unboxing or what fits videos.  I can forward through the half hour story of you getting the call, but being delayed because you were exhausted and absolutely had to get Starbucks but there was no parking and the line was long and your drink had to be remade and and and, but please stop giving me motion sickness to reveal a bag that costs thousands when the issue could be resolved by a $20 purchase from Amazon.


----------



## Perja

leechiyong said:


> Think this might be a popular opinion (and not limited to H) by the viewers of them, but not the makers:  use a tripod or stand for your phone/camera to make unboxing or what fits videos.  I can forward through the half hour story of you getting the call, but being delayed because you were exhausted and absolutely had to get Starbucks but there was no parking and the line was long and your drink had to be remade and and and, but please stop giving me motion sickness to reveal a bag that costs thousands when the issue could be resolved by a $20 purchase from Amazon.


But the delivery guy left it on the porch and it got stolen by the TikToker next door. And then I got the call, so I didn’t have time to order another one, and then I needed a Starbucks. 

My unpopular opinion is that unboxing/journey videos are boring AF. (Sorry… not sorry)


----------



## Naynaykilla

That you have to accept all offers of b/c/k for fear that you’ll never be offered something again.

I’m a firm believer in only purchasing items that I will use and love, else I’m just taking away someone else’s dream item. It shouldn’t be about what you can get rather did you get something you see yourself enjoying for years to come. I get super annoyed when I see people saying you must accept every offer, and how you shouldn’t be too picky. Why buy something you don’t like?!

also people who only want a mini Kelly just so they can say they can get one.


----------



## Birkinsonabudget

The cargo Birkin may have all the outer pockets you need BUT can it really hold your preferred drink in that tiny cup holder?

Early in the morning while I walk my dogs, my favorite drink is a warm bottle of wine, that cup holder won’t do. But hey, don’t judge. I share….sometimes.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Naynaykilla said:


> That you have to accept all offers of b/c/k for fear that you’ll never be offered something again.
> 
> I’m a firm believer in only purchasing items that I will use and love, else I’m just taking away someone else’s dream item. It shouldn’t be about what you can get rather did you get something you see yourself enjoying for years to come. I get super annoyed when I see people saying you must accept every offer, and how you shouldn’t be too picky. Why buy something you don’t like?!
> 
> also people who only want a mini Kelly just so they can say they can get one.
> [/QUOTE
> To be upfront, I have yet to receive an offer from my SA so I cannot speak from experience. However, I must acknowledge a part of me that worries that my first offer won't be for a bag that I want and then I'll wonder, if I decline, will I get another offer. But, I also know that I would never in a million years spend $XXXX for a bag that did not make my heart sing...that would be insane. My SA did wonder if I'd be interested in ostrich and I said yes, but not before I fulfill my wishlist.


----------



## Nahreen

Perja said:


> But the delivery guy left it on the porch and it got stolen by the TikToker next door. And then I got the call, so I didn’t have time to order another one, and then I needed a Starbucks.
> 
> My unpopular opinion is that unboxing/journey videos are boring AF. (Sorry… not sorry)


I have only watched one full youtube video and that was the one with Mel being banned from H. That one was cringeworthy. I tried watching other videos from Mel and some others but I just can´t with the rantings going on (plus poor picture/sound). Don´t really see why they are so popular unless I have not found the good ones.


----------



## Perja

Nahreen said:


> I have only watched one full youtube video and that was the one with Mel being banned from H. That one was cringeworthy. I tried watching other videos from Mel and some others but I just can´t with the rantings going on (plus poor picture/sound). Don´t really see why they are so popular unless I have not found the good ones.


I think the "good ones" are those where you connect to the poster's interests/attitude/personality. I just watched a guy "unboxing" tarantulas – despite being incredibly arachnophobic. They make me laugh because of his stream of consciousness talking and the fact that he really cares about his creatures, trying to educate people a bit about them.


----------



## Naynaykilla

My first offer was a b30 in Croc noir. I declines because at the time my annual shopping budget just did not allow for such a splurge and I really did not care for an exotic in a larger size. I knew in my heart that I’d only want an exotic in a smaller size like a k20. So I told my SA very nicely that it wasn’t the right fit for me at the time. He was totally understanding and turned around and offered me a c24 that same day. So I think it really depends on your relationship with your SA and your attitude when you decline. If you let your sa know that you truly appreciate any and all offers they send you, but you want to be selective since you know you only get 2 bags a year and your current lifestyle needs. You’ll find more often than not they are totally understanding, also they probably have another client more than happy to take the declines offer. I know when I declined my last offer a b25 noir GHW, another client who waited 2 yrs finally got her wish fulfilled!


----------



## Nahreen

Addicted to bags said:


> Mel in Melbourne Mel? I haven't watched YouTube vids about handbags since the beginning of covid so this is a wow.


Yes.


----------



## louise_elouise

Nahreen said:


> Yes.


I think there are two Mels, one is purse on fleek who was banned from H and then Mel in Melbourne who is going strong


----------



## texas87

louise_elouise said:


> I think there are two Mels, one is purse on fleek who was banned from H and then Mel in Melbourne who is going strong


I have to ask...how does one get banned? Is she a reseller?


----------



## DME

texas87 said:


> I have to ask...how does one get banned? Is she a reseller?



See this thread. There’s a link to the video.






						Thoughts on Purseonfleek’s latest video about Hermes experience?
					

I have been following Purseonfleek for a while and I am shocked when seeing the latest video about her Hermes experience.  Basically a Hermes HR in Sydney called her , saying that her SA reported that her behaviour caused health and safety concerns and should be adjusted..And that SA will not...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## texas87

DME said:


> See this thread. There’s a link to the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on Purseonfleek’s latest video about Hermes experience?
> 
> 
> I have been following Purseonfleek for a while and I am shocked when seeing the latest video about her Hermes experience.  Basically a Hermes HR in Sydney called her , saying that her SA reported that her behaviour caused health and safety concerns and should be adjusted..And that SA will not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


just read a bit...wow is all I can say


----------



## DME

texas87 said:


> just read a bit...wow is all I can say



Yep! Wow is about right!


----------



## Nahreen

louise_elouise said:


> I think there are two Mels, one is purse on fleek who was banned from H and then Mel in Melbourne who is going strong


Sorry did not know there were two. My mistake.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Joybingebirkin

Naynaykilla said:


> That you have to accept all offers of b/c/k for fear that you’ll never be offered something again.
> 
> I’m a firm believer in only purchasing items that I will use and love, else I’m just taking away someone else’s dream item. It shouldn’t be about what you can get rather did you get something you see yourself enjoying for years to come. I get super annoyed when I see people saying you must accept every offer, and how you shouldn’t be too picky. Why buy something you don’t like?!
> 
> also people who only want a mini Kelly just so they can say they can get one.


I agree 100% as I said in another post, I am not rich nor wealthy enough to accept every offer haha. 1 quota bag every 1-2 years is all can do after a few smaller H purchases. My SA knows I'm not Ballin, so she knows I will reject bag after bag until one sings to my heart lol If imma spend the cost of a used car on a bag, it better be one I love. lol

Also Unpopular Opinion: The Verrou while my favorite bag just reminds me of the deadbolt locks from a prison cell lol Prison Chic if you will lol Also the RTW collection gives me old lady vibes. And the recent obsession of a Vintage Box Kelly on social media is f*cking annoying.


----------



## Joybingebirkin

dingobeast said:


> I think the ostrich leather looks like bad acne scars and discoloration. DO NOT WANT


I looks like a diaper rash to me lol Hate ostrich as well lol


----------



## Naynaykilla

Joybingebirkin said:


> I agree 100% as I said in another post, I am not rich nor wealthy enough to accept every offer haha. 1 quota bag every 1-2 years is all can do after a few smaller H purchases. My SA knows I'm not Ballin, so she knows I will reject bag after bag until one sings to my heart lol If imma spend the cost of a used car on a bag, it better be one I love. lol
> 
> Also Unpopular Opinion: The Verrou while my favorite bag just reminds me of the deadbolt locks from a prison cell lol Prison Chic if you will lol Also the RTW collection gives me old lady vibes. And the recent obsession of a Vintage Box Kelly on social media is f*cking annoying.


Lmaooo now that you’ve said that about the verrou I shall forever think of it as a bag for lockdown. Perhaps a fitting bag for these uncertain times we live in.

I actually love box leather! But I’ve been a fav since before this recent insanity. I’m a bit biased though because my first Kelly was a box and inherited from my dear Aunt. It’s actually a great leather for a attached cuz easy to spa. Obviously not the best for water but what Hermes leather is truly meant for water


----------



## Joybingebirkin

Naynaykilla said:


> Lmaooo now that you’ve said that about the verrou I shall forever think of it as a bag for lockdown. Perhaps a fitting bag for these uncertain times we live in.
> 
> I actually love box leather! But I’ve been a fav since before this recent insanity. I’m a bit biased though because my first Kelly was a box and inherited from my dear Aunt. It’s actually a great leather for a attached cuz easy to spa. Obviously not the best for water but what Hermes leather is truly meant for water


That is super awesome you got one from your aunt! I do sort of like the look of the box kelly but not enough to own it and I'm totally tired of the hype.


----------



## elliesaurus

Joybingebirkin said:


> Also Unpopular Opinion: The Verrou while my favorite bag just reminds me of the deadbolt locks from a prison cell lol Prison Chic if you will lol


There was another post awhile back that said it looked like a bathroom stall lock, which is I can think of now!


----------



## duggi84

Joybingebirkin said:


> I do sort of like the look of the box kelly but not enough to own it and I'm totally tired of the hype.



Completely agree.  I struggle to understand the lust for the Black Box Kelly on this forum when I regularly see REALLY NICE vintage ones online for incredibly low (sub-$10k) prices.  BBK's go for less on average than almost any other leather/color Kelly.  I know why too...it's because once Box scuffs, most people can't handle it, but does anyone realistically think they can keep Box looking brand new forever?  No...it's just not the point of Box.


----------



## Naynaykilla

Joybingebirkin said:


> That is super awesome you got one from your aunt! I do sort of like the look of the box kelly but not enough to own it and I'm totally tired of the hype.


I don’t think I’d buy a new box unless it was a mini just because My current lifestyle really doesn’t warrant a large bag.


----------



## Helventara

Unpopular opinion: the packaging is wasteful and no longer fitting the current climate: boxes, ribbons, receipt holders, lining paper, bags.

I understand it’s part of the luxury experience we are paying for but that works if we buy H like the time when shopping was a rare event. It doesn’t work when we visit H every two weeks like we visit the supermarket for groceries.


----------



## Liberté

BVBookshop said:


> Unpopular opinion: the packaging is wasteful and no longer fitting the current climate: boxes, ribbons, receipt holders, lining paper, bags.
> 
> I understand it’s part of the luxury experience we are paying for but that works if we buy H like the time when shopping was a rare event. It doesn’t work when we visit H every two weeks like we visit the supermarket for groceries.


I agree, but I also think it's a very unpopular opinion  I haven't tried, but it should be possible to ask the SAs to not put an item in a box, just the dust bags, just like you can ask for a white bag instead of the orange.


----------



## Helventara

Liberté said:


> I agree, *but I also think it's a very unpopular opinion*  I haven't tried, but it should be possible to ask the SAs to not put an item in a box, just the dust bags, just like you can ask for a white bag instead of the orange.


Then I posted in the right place  
I ask for the box for bags just for storage but no ribbon, no paper bag. I carry a reusable shopping bag that fits the box of a K32. 
Yesterday I bought a tie and forgot to ask the SA to just gimme the goods. Now I am faced with a pile of rubbish larger than the tie


----------



## Meta

BVBookshop said:


> Then I posted in the right place
> I ask for the box for bags just for storage but no ribbon, no paper bag. I carry a reusable shopping bag that fits the box of a K32.
> Yesterday I bought a tie and forgot to ask the SA to just gimme the goods. *Now I am faced with a pile of rubbish larger than the tie*


You can always just bring the box/packaging back to your store. I frequently do that with boxes or packaging I no longer need. Granted, they don't reuse the ribbons. My SA joke that I have a recycling program going and was incredibly grateful for any and all carrier bags (be it the orange or white ones) especially during the recent shortage.


----------



## Crapples

BVBookshop said:


> Unpopular opinion: the packaging is wasteful and no longer fitting the current climate: boxes, ribbons, receipt holders, lining paper, bags.
> 
> I understand it’s part of the luxury experience we are paying for but that works if we buy H like the time when shopping was a rare event. It doesn’t work when we visit H every two weeks like we visit the supermarket for groceries.


100% agree. I asked to put my scarf purchases in one box last go and (because I forgot to ask not to give any) reused the tissue paper in a gift I later gave.
My unpopular opinion is that I don’t like/want H boxes as decor so definitely don’t want them in my home unless necessary.


----------



## lulilu

Meta said:


> You can always just bring the box/packaging back to your store. I frequently do that with boxes or packaging I no longer need. Granted, they don't reuse the ribbons. My SA joke that I have a recycling program going and was incredibly grateful for any and all carrier bags (be it the orange or white ones) especially during the recent shortage.


Surprised they take used bags, boxes and tissues -- not sure as a customer I want used packaging (to the extent I want packaging).  I always ask for white bags if the item can't fit in my purse but others seem to treasure the orange ones.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

elliesaurus said:


> There was another post awhile back that said it looked like a bathroom stall lock, which is I can think of now!


Yes! 
Every time I see a Verrou the lock reminds me of the ones we had in my high school toilets which I for some off reason would quite regularly catch the skin on my finger in when I slid it open.
Therefore the Verrou also makes me think of grazed skin on my index finger


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

elliesaurus said:


> There was another post awhile back that said it looked like a bathroom stall lock, which is I can think of now!


I'm laughing at all of these associations the Verrou closure evokes. As a horse person, I immediately recognized the sliding closure as the escape-proof lock mechanism on a horse's stall door. 

You haven't lived until you've had a naughty pony open their stall door and go on a bingeing spree in the grain room...


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## ce_1992

Does anyone else find a lot of the HSS bags kind of 

I follow a lot of resellers (reputable like finklepuff and eclair atelier) and sites like fashionphile and about 85% of the time I see a special order bag pop up it makes me nauseous. Half of them look like the designer let their preschool-aged child to pick the color combinations. And then they’re being sold for more than a regular bag becuase it’s “unique” or whatever lol I really wonder what the artisans who actually make bags think when they see the orders.

One I saw that I actually loved was a Mini Kelly, nata or craie as the primary color, with noir contrast (sangles/handles) and gold hardware. It looked very classy!


----------



## duggi84

ce_1992 said:


> Does anyone else find a lot of the HSS bags kind of
> 
> I follow a lot of resellers (reputable like finklepuff and eclair atelier) and sites like fashionphile and about 85% of the time I see a special order bag pop up it makes me nauseous. Half of them look like the designer let their preschool-aged child to pick the color combinations. And then they’re being sold for more than a regular bag becuase it’s “unique” or whatever lol I really wonder what the artisans who actually make bags think when they see the orders.
> 
> One I saw that I actually loved was a Mini Kelly, nata or craie as the primary color, with noir contrast (sangles/handles) and gold hardware. It looked very classy!



While I don't want to outright make people feel bad for their personal style choices, I will admit that I have the same exact reaction to many of the challenging HSS combos I've seen out there. Sometimes I see a particularly garish one and think, "I bet the artisan quit after being forced to make that."


----------



## chicfinds

It’s more that the special orders are all starting to look the same (at least on reseller websites). Multico Kelly’s particularly in Nata/craie. It seems  whites and creams are still highly sought after or VIPs are deliberate in choosing these color combinations for their SOs and flip them soon after getting them since most if not all are brand new when they hit the reseller websites, assuming that these colors will fetch the highest resale value. I won’t be surprised if rose sakura HSS bags will start to flood the market too now that it’s option for SOs.


----------



## etoile de mer

Funny commentary about the Verrou closure!  I've loved it from the moment I first saw it, as it's such unexpected use for a familiar style of hardware. Plus, Hermes' interpretation of it is beautifully made. And, bonus, for an Hermes bag, it looks remarkably easy open and refasten!


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Yes!
> Every time I see a Verrou the lock reminds me of the ones we had in my high school toilets which I for some off reason would quite regularly catch the skin on my finger in when I slid it open.
> Therefore the Verrou also makes me think of grazed skin on my index finger



Ha ha ha …. It was me who made the comment about the Verrou toilet lock ! 

Your comment definitely made me chuckle as I remember catching the skin on my finger from high school toilet locks many times !


----------



## ap.

Liberté said:


> I agree, but I also think it's a very unpopular opinion  I haven't tried, but it should be possible to ask the SAs to not put an item in a box, just the dust bags, just like you can ask for a white bag instead of the orange.



I decline boxes, receipt holders, and bags for scarves or shawls purchased in person and H accommodates although sometimes eyebrows are raised (it still must be rare for people to forego the packaging).  I still get all the trappings with my online orders.


----------



## Egel

cakeymakeybakey said:


> I'm laughing at all of these associations the Verrou closure evokes. As a horse person, I immediately recognized the sliding closure as the escape-proof lock mechanism on a horse's stall door.
> 
> You haven't lived until you've had a naughty pony open their stall door and go on a bingeing spree in the grain room...


Nothing will ever wake me up faster than a call with the words "your horses are on the freeway". Escape-proof locks are very important. If it's good enough for the horses it's good enough to keep my belongings safe


----------



## jenayb

ce_1992 said:


> Does anyone else find a lot of the HSS bags kind of
> 
> I follow a lot of resellers (reputable like finklepuff and eclair atelier) and sites like fashionphile and about 85% of the time I see a special order bag pop up it makes me nauseous. Half of them look like the designer let their preschool-aged child to pick the color combinations. And then they’re being sold for more than a regular bag becuase it’s “unique” or whatever lol I really wonder what the artisans who actually make bags think when they see the orders.
> 
> One I saw that I actually loved was a Mini Kelly, nata or craie as the primary color, with noir contrast (sangles/handles) and gold hardware. It looked very classy!





duggi84 said:


> While I don't want to outright make people feel bad for their personal style choices, I will admit that I have the same exact reaction to many of the challenging HSS combos I've seen out there. Sometimes I see a particularly garish one and think, "I bet the artisan quit after being forced to make that."



I have heard stories of particular combinations being flat out rejected, or ending up being delivered as something different as the craftsman did not want to fulfill the original specs.


----------



## Liberté

ce_1992 said:


> Does anyone else find a lot of the HSS bags kind of
> 
> I follow a lot of resellers (reputable like finklepuff and eclair atelier) and sites like fashionphile and about 85% of the time I see a special order bag pop up it makes me nauseous. Half of them look like the designer let their preschool-aged child to pick the color combinations. And then they’re being sold for more than a regular bag becuase it’s “unique” or whatever lol I really wonder what the artisans who actually make bags think when they see the orders.
> 
> One I saw that I actually loved was a Mini Kelly, nata or craie as the primary color, with noir contrast (sangles/handles) and gold hardware. It looked very classy!


To be fair, Hermes makes a fair number of combinations and editions of bags that can be an acquired taste too or quirky... Such as the sac himalaya.







or this recent birkin iteration





or whatever this is from the H site (I know it's supposed to be a bag cover).






It's part of what makes hermes hermes.


----------



## lulilu

Liberté said:


> To be fair, Hermes makes a fair number of combinations and editions of bags that can be an acquired taste too or quirky... Such as the sac himalaya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this recent birkin iteration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or whatever this is from the H site (I know it's supposed to be a bag cover).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of what makes hermes hermes.


No matter how fugly it is, if it has an Hermes stamp, there is someone, somewhere, who will shell out big bucks for it.


----------



## cali_to_ny

Just came here to say that I was so disappointed with the H (La Carte de l'Ile) beach towel - I expected it to be soft and luxurious but it was very scratchy and the material seemed like cheap terrycloth. I have nicer beach towels from Target!


----------



## shrpthorn

Not sure where to put this -so mods feel free to move.
Sometimes an SO Birkin can be too much.........
The link to the English Paper :https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-platinum-plated-Hermes-Birkin-sculpture.html


----------



## Addicted to bags

shrpthorn said:


> Not sure where to put this -so mods feel free to move.
> Sometimes an SO Birkin can be too much.........
> The link to the English Paper :https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-platinum-plated-Hermes-Birkin-sculpture.html
> 
> View attachment 5333902


Wow, that is so over the top I hardly know where to start.


----------



## somadossi

I dont't get the Cargo Birkin....What will be left to put inside the bag if you store all your items on the outside.
You might aswell take a leather board and attach all those pockets and cup holders around it. Weird...


----------



## ce_1992

somadossi said:


> I dont't get the Cargo Birkin....What will be left to put inside the bag if you store all your items on the outside.
> You might aswell take a leather board and attach all those pockets and cup holders around it. Weird...



And they’re more expensive than a full leather Birkin? And not as cute IMO. I don’t get it.

a Cargo Kelly would make more sense, they’re way more fussy if you close it properly. You can carry a Birkin “open” and easily access your stuff…


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## dingobeast

My husband has this Yeti cooler thing that he attaches all sorts of pouches, holders and whatnot to, it reminds me of that. Lumpy and not very chic.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

my latest opinion (unpopular or otherwise?) Is about myself.
I've realised that reading the 'shopping' section on this forum turns me into a grumpy old woman-
Mainly the 'H-relationship' and "trip to Paris' threads but not exclusively those.
I find myself groaning or grimacing every time I see someone ask things like 'what time did you go?/what day?/will there be bags in 3 months time-if not I'll postpone my honeymoon' kind of questions.
As well as the overthinking and 'I love my SA but in 4 months I haven't had a bag offer-should I swap?' kind of questions.
I could go on...but I'm making myself angry just thinking about this.
OT but the only other thread that winds me up as much is in the Chanel forum..its the 'is this a fault?' thread...I dont get people who purchase a bag then go home and forensically examine it looking for flaws.
All this aside I know I could just not read these threads...but like picking a zit I know it does me no good but I'm strangely drawn to doing so.


----------



## Tonimichelle

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> my latest opinion (unpopular or otherwise?) Is about myself.
> I've realised that reading the 'shopping' section on this forum turns me into a grumpy old woman-
> Mainly the 'H-relationship' and "trip to Paris' threads but not exclusively those.
> I find myself groaning or grimacing every time I see someone ask things like 'what time did you go?/what day?/will there be bags in 3 months times-if not I'll postpone my honeymoon' kind of questions.
> As well as the overthinking and 'I love my SA but in 4 months I haven't had a bag offer-should I swap?' kind of questions.
> I could go on...but I'm making myself angry just thinking about this.
> OT but the only other thread that winds me up as much is in the Chanel forum..its the 'is this a fault?' thread...I dont get people who purchase a bag then go home and forensically examine it looking for flaws.
> All this aside I know I could just not read these threads...but like picking a zit I know it does me no good but I'm strangely drawn to doing so.


It might be unpopular but you’re not alone! The Paris thread in particular drives me nuts!!!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Tonimichelle said:


> It might be unpopular but you’re not alone! The Paris thread in particular drives me nuts!!!


I had to 'un-watch' it because I just COULD NOT read some of the posts anymore.


----------



## lulilu

tinkerbell68 said:


> I had to 'un-watch' it because I just COULD NOT read some of the posts anymore.


Same.  It has made me avoid the forum for days at a time -- something I've never done before.


----------



## somadossi

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> my latest opinion (unpopular or otherwise?) Is about myself.
> I've realised that reading the 'shopping' section on this forum turns me into a grumpy old woman-
> Mainly the 'H-relationship' and "trip to Paris' threads but not exclusively those.
> I find myself groaning or grimacing every time I see someone ask things like 'what time did you go?/what day?/will there be bags in 3 months time-if not I'll postpone my honeymoon' kind of questions.
> As well as the overthinking and 'I love my SA but in 4 months I haven't had a bag offer-should I swap?' kind of questions.
> I could go on...but I'm making myself angry just thinking about this.
> OT but the only other thread that winds me up as much is in the Chanel forum..its the 'is this a fault?' thread...I dont get people who purchase a bag then go home and forensically examine it looking for flaws.
> All this aside I know I could just not read these threads...but like picking a zit I know it does me no good but I'm strangely drawn to doing so.


Same here....
I don't watch these threads anymore.They are a waste of time and boring as hell.


----------



## Love Of My Life

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> my latest opinion (unpopular or otherwise?) Is about myself.
> I've realised that reading the 'shopping' section on this forum turns me into a grumpy old woman-
> Mainly the 'H-relationship' and "trip to Paris' threads but not exclusively those.
> I find myself groaning or grimacing every time I see someone ask things like 'what time did you go?/what day?/will there be bags in 3 months time-if not I'll postpone my honeymoon' kind of questions.
> As well as the overthinking and 'I love my SA but in 4 months I haven't had a bag offer-should I swap?' kind of questions.
> I could go on...but I'm making myself angry just thinking about this.
> OT but the only other thread that winds me up as much is in the Chanel forum..its the 'is this a fault?' thread...I dont get people who purchase a bag then go home and forensically examine it looking for flaws.
> All this aside I know I could just not read these threads...but like picking a zit I know it does me no good but I'm strangely drawn to doing so.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Long time overdue & spot on..


----------



## taetaebear

that Hermes deserves the protests outside their doors, if the customers buy exotic leathers they should be able to stomach the graphical images of the production as well


----------



## 880

I love my K25, but there is still room in my collection for a sellier 28, and even a  (these days considered huge) 32 (here in Bordeaux or prune ish box, brushed phw) 
IMO bigger sellier bags can still be chic


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> I love my K25, but there is still room in my collection for a sellier 28, and even a  (these days considered huge) 32 (here in Bordeaux or prune ish box, brushed phw)
> IMO bigger sellier bags can still be chic
> View attachment 5335855
> View attachment 5335856


and double as self-defence.


----------



## jyyanks

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> my latest opinion (unpopular or otherwise?) Is about myself.
> I've realised that reading the 'shopping' section on this forum turns me into a grumpy old woman-
> Mainly the 'H-relationship' and "trip to Paris' threads but not exclusively those.
> I find myself groaning or grimacing every time I see someone ask things like 'what time did you go?/what day?/will there be bags in 3 months time-if not I'll postpone my honeymoon' kind of questions.
> As well as the overthinking and 'I love my SA but in 4 months I haven't had a bag offer-should I swap?' kind of questions.
> I could go on...but I'm making myself angry just thinking about this.
> OT but the only other thread that winds me up as much is in the Chanel forum..its the 'is this a fault?' thread...I dont get people who purchase a bag then go home and forensically examine it looking for flaws.
> All this aside I know I could just not read these threads...but like picking a zit I know it does me no good but I'm strangely drawn to doing so.


Wow! This sums up my sentiment exactly. It’s why I don’t frequent the forum as much as I used to because some of the posts make me crazy. I find myself lingering in other forums to avoid some of the posts that I hate but yet keep reading! Don’t even get me started on some of the H Facebook Groups…I’ve had to unfollow several of them.


----------



## jyyanks

880 said:


> I love my K25, but there is still room in my collection for a sellier 28, and even a  (these days considered huge) 32 (here in Bordeaux or prune ish box, brushed phw)
> IMO bigger sellier bags can still be chic
> View attachment 5335855
> View attachment 5335856


You look fabulous!! K32 is perfection in my opinion. The 28 is the smallest I’d ever go (and I still think it’s too small!)


----------



## uhpharm01

I'm not a fan of the EVELYN purse.


----------



## Etriers

cakeymakeybakey said:


> I'm laughing at all of these associations the Verrou closure evokes. As a horse person, I immediately recognized the sliding closure as the escape-proof lock mechanism on a horse's stall door.
> 
> You haven't lived until you've had a naughty pony open their stall door and go on a bingeing spree in the grain room...



After letting all of his friends out as well.


----------



## m_ichele

880 said:


> I love my K25, but there is still room in my collection for a sellier 28, and even a  (these days considered huge) 32 (here in Bordeaux or prune ish box, brushed phw)
> IMO bigger sellier bags can still be chic
> View attachment 5335855
> View attachment 5335856


Chic indeed!! And can I please camp out in your closet amongst your fabulous pieces some day?


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Helventara

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> my latest opinion (unpopular or otherwise?) Is about myself.
> I've realised that reading the 'shopping' section on this forum turns me into a grumpy old woman-
> Mainly the 'H-relationship' and "trip to Paris' threads but not exclusively those.
> I find myself groaning or grimacing every time I see someone ask things like 'what time did you go?/what day?/will there be bags in 3 months time-if not I'll postpone my honeymoon' kind of questions.
> As well as the overthinking and 'I love my SA but in 4 months I haven't had a bag offer-should I swap?' kind of questions.
> I could go on...but I'm making myself angry just thinking about this.
> OT but the only other thread that winds me up as much is in the Chanel forum..its the 'is this a fault?' thread...I dont get people who purchase a bag then go home and forensically examine it looking for flaws.
> All this aside I know I could just not read these threads...but like picking a zit I know it does me no good but I'm strangely drawn to doing so.


And worse, when I realize that the persons asking the questions just receive a QB a few months back with a few bags in between!  Why the rush for another one?  This tension between wanting H to be exclusive and grocery-store like is just insane.

But yah… visits to those forums are my daily dose of train wreck. Cannot look away 

ETA for compliance:  how many QB do we need each year when 2 from home boutiques are not enough and we need to time the trips to Paris for additional 'scores'?


----------



## LittleRunningDog

ce_1992 said:


> Does anyone else find a lot of the HSS bags kind of
> 
> I follow a lot of resellers (reputable like finklepuff and eclair atelier) and sites like fashionphile and about 85% of the time I see a special order bag pop up it makes me nauseous. Half of them look like the designer let their preschool-aged child to pick the color combinations. And then they’re being sold for more than a regular bag becuase it’s “unique” or whatever lol I really wonder what the artisans who actually make bags think when they see the orders.
> 
> One I saw that I actually loved was a Mini Kelly, nata or craie as the primary color, with noir contrast (sangles/handles) and gold hardware. It looked very classy!


Agreed. I rarely see one I like.  Colour combos so lurid and unforgiving I wonder how they can style them, but still it does the job of letting everyone know they’re a special customer I suppose


----------



## somadossi

BVBookshop said:


> And worse, when I realize that the persons asking the questions just receive a QB a few months back with a few bags in between!  Why the rush for another one?  This tension between wanting H to be exclusive and grocery-store like is just insane.
> 
> But yah… visits to those forums are my daily dose of train wreck. Cannot look away
> 
> ETA for compliance:  how many QB do we need each year when 2 from home boutiques are not enough and we need to time the trips to Paris for additional 'scores'?


Yeah, some sound like a bunch of spoilt children who always got everything whatever and whenever  they wanted it.
People who will never take No for an answer and will worm their way around. 
Maybe a new kind of sport  these days?


----------



## somadossi

LittleRunningDog said:


> Agreed. I rarely see one I like.  Colour combos so lurid and unforgiving I wonder how they can style them, but still it does the job of letting everyone know they’re a special customer I suppose


Don't get me started...
Some look downright tacky.


----------



## somadossi

somadossi said:


> Don't get me started...
> Some look downright tacky.


My compassion goes to the craftsmen and artisans who have to execute those SOs.


----------



## QuelleFromage

somadossi said:


> My compassion goes to the craftsmen and artisans who have to execute those SOs.


They do have the right to refuse, or, at least Paris does. Hermès does not "have to" anything.


----------



## SDC2003

somadossi said:


> Yeah, some sound like a bunch of spoilt children who always got everything whatever and whenever  they wanted it.
> People who will never take No for an answer and will worm their way around.
> Maybe a new kind of sport  these days?


New level of greed with bags being so scarce. Perhaps the new system will stop people from flying about or perhaps they will just use a spouse profile. It’s also possible some of these people who are on social media are feigning it.


----------



## nymeria

BVBookshop said:


> And worse, when I realize that the persons asking the questions just receive a QB a few months back with a few bags in between!  Why the rush for another one?  This tension between wanting H to be exclusive and grocery-store like is just insane.
> 
> But yah… visits to those forums are my daily dose of train wreck. Cannot look away
> 
> ETA for compliance:  how many QB do we need each year when *2 from home boutiques *are not enough and we need to time the trips to Paris for additional 'scores'?


It was made clear to me that now, as the system is linked between Paris and the EU, UK and USA ( and I can only assume Asia, etc), that a bag bought in Paris DOES count toward your yearly quota of 2. Now, as with all things H, exceptions can be made, but I sure wouldn't count on it, especially if your "relationship" consists of continually asking for a B or K.


----------



## Perja

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> my latest opinion (unpopular or otherwise?) Is about myself.
> I've realised that reading the 'shopping' section on this forum turns me into a grumpy old woman-
> Mainly the 'H-relationship' and "trip to Paris' threads but not exclusively those.
> I find myself groaning or grimacing every time I see someone ask things like 'what time did you go?/what day?/will there be bags in 3 months time-if not I'll postpone my honeymoon' kind of questions.
> As well as the overthinking and 'I love my SA but in 4 months I haven't had a bag offer-should I swap?' kind of questions.
> I could go on...but I'm making myself angry just thinking about this.
> OT but the only other thread that winds me up as much is in the Chanel forum..its the 'is this a fault?' thread...I dont get people who purchase a bag then go home and forensically examine it looking for flaws.
> All this aside I know I could just not read these threads...but like picking a zit I know it does me no good but I'm strangely drawn to doing so.


*A-men*!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

It's probably already been mentioned earlier in this thread, so perhaps this is just echoing others' sentiments, but I find the whole paradigm of the Hermès "journey" to be a reality I reject. I've been a collector and lover of H products since 1982, when I was given my first 90cm scarf. In the forty years hence, I have purchased countless Hermès items, including bags, accessories, scarves, jewelry, equestrian products, items for the home, and for my desk. I have bought only the bags that will I love and use, not for status or flex, and I have never sold a single one. I don't think of my collection as a path to some kind of influencer-induced Nirvana of quota bag offers, nor am I interested in how to "score."

My signature say it all -
Hermès "Policy of Product":
To create necessary objects made from the most beautiful materials on earth,
each so intelligently designed and deeply well-made
it transcends fashion.​
All the newbies on their "journey" need to understand that luxury is that which can be repaired and used for a lifetime. An Hermès purchase shouldn't be fraught with angst and envy in an effort to own something you saw on a YouTube unboxing (don't even get me started on "haul" videos...). And I'll get a lot of hate for saying this, but maybe you just weren't meant to own a bag that cost more than my parents' first house, just because every IG influencer is parading around with one.


----------



## boymom2014

apey_grapey said:


> I decline boxes, receipt holders, and bags for scarves or shawls purchased in person and H accommodates although sometimes eyebrows are raised (it still must be rare for people to forego the packaging).  I still get all the trappings with my online orders.



I'm the same way where I decline the boxes, ribbons, reciept envelopes when I buy scarves in person. My SA knows me but the other SAs and clients would look when I pull out my every day cloth tote (a clean freshly laundered one!) to hold my H purchases. I must admit that I want to purchase online but the packaging and additional handling/fuel costs makes me pause and keep my impulses in check.  Sure the convenience is there but my own concern on waste holds me back. I feel the same way about returns which I know there is additional costs incurred for online orders.  I'm a supply chain professional (mainly trade compliance) so it's in my bones!! But I have a better appreciation for cost and material because of it.


----------



## Joybingebirkin

BVBookshop said:


> Unpopular opinion: the packaging is wasteful and no longer fitting the current climate: boxes, ribbons, receipt holders, lining paper, bags.
> 
> I understand it’s part of the luxury experience we are paying for but that works if we buy H like the time when shopping was a rare event. It doesn’t work when we visit H every two weeks like we visit the supermarket for groceries.


I agree, the only box I have is for my B30,I got rid of the box for my c18 and verrou. The box takes up space. Plus my older aunts think stacking designer boxes like x mas trees are tacky. I tend to agree.


----------



## Joybingebirkin

duggi84 said:


> While I don't want to outright make people feel bad for their personal style choices, I will admit that I have the same exact reaction to many of the challenging HSS combos I've seen out there. Sometimes I see a particularly garish one and think, "I bet the artisan quit after being forced to make that."


I think they should require people to take a color theory class before making a HSS, because lord knows I've seen some combos that made my head explode.


----------



## REG0191

cakeymakeybakey said:


> It's probably already been mentioned earlier in this thread, so perhaps this is just echoing others' sentiments, but I find the whole paradigm of the Hermès "journey" to be a reality I reject. I've been a collector and lover of H products since 1982, when I was given my first 90cm scarf. In the forty years hence, I have purchased countless Hermès items, including bags, accessories, scarves, jewelry, equestrian products, items for the home, and for my desk. I have bought only the bags that will I love and use, not for status or flex, and I have never sold a single one. I don't think of my collection as a path to some kind of influencer-induced Nirvana of quota bag offers, nor am I interested in how to "score."
> 
> My signature say it all -
> Hermès "Policy of Product":
> To create necessary objects made from the most beautiful materials on earth,
> each so intelligently designed and deeply well-made
> it transcends fashion.​
> All the newbies on their "journey" need to understand that luxury is that which can be repaired and used for a lifetime. An Hermès purchase shouldn't be fraught with angst and envy in an effort to own something you saw on a YouTube unboxing (don't even get me started on "haul" videos...). And I'll get a lot of hate for saying this, but maybe you just weren't meant to own a bag that cost more than my parents' first house, just because every IG influencer is parading around with one.



Yes!! Couldn't agree more. I've been collecting scarves and a handful of jewelry / desk accessories over the past 16 years (long-time reader, newer commenter!). Every piece was purchased because the individual item brought me joy - if a season or two goes by without adoring a print or cw, I wait until the next season. 

Don't buy a piece - whether bag, scarf, or accessory - because an influencer or celeb has it. Buy it because it brings you joy. It'll make you happier in the long run!


----------



## raquelcc

My unpopular opinion (I have the toolbox 26 from ages ago).... The metal clasp is so heavy that it just folds the leather and no one can see the hardwear anymore. The only time that it stands upright again is when I fully pack the bag (which I usually don't) and it gets support underneath. Overtime I can't understand why I bought something so expensive when its signature bag lock is drooping.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

raquelcc said:


> My unpopular opinion (I have the toolbox 26 from ages ago).... The metal clasp is so heavy that it just folds the leather and no one can see the hardwear anymore. The only time that it stands upright again is when I fully pack the bag (which I usually don't) and it gets support underneath. Overtime I can't understand why I bought something so expensive when its signature bag lock is drooping.


I've never thought of the Toolbox as a particularly wearable bag; its shape is not conducive to any mode of carry that is elegant. The base is too broad, the shoulder strap attaches to the bag too low below its center of gravity, and the heavy lock contributes to this top-heavy appearance. It's just an awkward bag that makes me scratch my head at the design team behind it.


----------



## raquelcc

cakeymakeybakey said:


> I've never thought of the Toolbox as a particularly wearable bag; its shape is not conducive to any mode of carry that is elegant. The base is too broad, the shoulder strap attaches to the bag too low below its center of gravity, and the heavy lock contributes to this top-heavy appearance. It's just an awkward bag that makes me scratch my head at the design team behind it.


YES. I was young and dumb - got it for the brand instead of checking how it actually looks on me. Now whenever I do carry it, it feels more like I'm airing my underarm instead. 
I do also have a birkin 35 and a Kelly wallet... After giving birth, I just stopped using Hermes because of the weight, the fear of getting it scratched when I'm out with my kid and that the birkin has no strap. So it ends up on the shelf. 
The good thing is, it looks really good on the shelf.


----------



## duggi84

raquelcc said:


> My unpopular opinion (I have the toolbox 26 from ages ago).... The metal clasp is so heavy that it just folds the leather and no one can see the hardwear anymore. The only time that it stands upright again is when I fully pack the bag (which I usually don't) and it gets support underneath. Overtime I can't understand why I bought something so expensive when its signature bag lock is drooping.





cakeymakeybakey said:


> I've never thought of the Toolbox as a particularly wearable bag; its shape is not conducive to any mode of carry that is elegant. The base is too broad, the shoulder strap attaches to the bag too low below its center of gravity, and the heavy lock contributes to this top-heavy appearance. It's just an awkward bag that makes me scratch my head at the design team behind it.





raquelcc said:


> YES. I was young and dumb - got it for the brand instead of checking how it actually looks on me. Now whenever I do carry it, it feels more like I'm airing my underarm instead.
> I do also have a birkin 35 and a Kelly wallet... After giving birth, I just stopped using Hermes because of the weight, the fear of getting it scratched when I'm out with my kid and that the birkin has no strap. So it ends up on the shelf.
> The good thing is, it looks really good on the shelf.



This is a great excuse to blast my most unpopular opinion yet: the Toolbox is the BEST Hermès bag!  I have a 20 and LOVE LOVE LOVE it! I can't speak to the 26 and 33, and in all fairness, can see the potential issues as mentioned above around the top sagging (have seen several online for sale used that exhibit this issue), but the 20 is a lovely bag to use! It has a nice big square opening making it easy to get items in and out and holds almost as much as a B30. I mean, yes, you do have to be ok with it's chunky shape, but it's so underrated. And with a nice liner (I use the extra-thick version of the Samorga), it holds it's shape quite nicely. That said, all of what I say is clearly an unpopular opinion, even for the 20 size..the value on the aftermarket tells the truth

As an aside (and I hope this is OK mods): with regard to your issue with yours @raquelcc, I'd encourage you to take it to the spa and ask them to help...they have been super helpful with some of my bags correcting some sagging shapes with some work and advice.  I don't have 26, but think it's at least worth a shot if you otherwise love the bag.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

duggi84 said:


> This is a great excuse to blast my most unpopular opinion yet: the Toolbox is the BEST Hermès bag!  I have a 20 and LOVE LOVE LOVE it! I can't speak to the 26 and 33, and in all fairness, can see the potential issues as mentioned above around the top sagging (have seen several online for sale used that exhibit this issue), but the 20 is a lovely bag to use! It has a nice big square opening making it easy to get items in and out and holds almost as much as a B30. I mean, yes, you do have to be ok with it's chunky shape, but it's so underrated. And with a nice liner (I use the extra-thick version of the Samorga), it holds it's shape quite nicely. That said, all of what I say is clearly an unpopular opinion, even for the 20 size..the value on the aftermarket tells the truth
> 
> As an aside (and I hope this is OK mods): with regard to your issue with yours @raquelcc, I'd encourage you to take it to the spa and ask them to help...they have been super helpful with some of my bags correcting some sagging shapes with some work and advice.  I don't have 26, but think it's at least worth a shot if you otherwise love the bag.



I can definitely see the appeal of the Toolbox 20 as a hand-carry bag as an alternative to the B25 or B30, and I've had my eye on an Iris one on TRR for a short while, but I stand firm on my opinion that the larger size is just plain fugly.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I'm going to add to the Anti-toolbox brigade.
I've always felt the design looks unbalanced and reminds me of a milk-carton in shape.
The other H bag I actively dislike (as opposed to just 'dont like') As in I look at it and go UGH and even if someone offered to give me one I'd turn it down is...The Transat Sailor.
Its so ugly and unbalanced as a design.
Rather than launch these (to my mind) ugly designs I wish they'd bring back the Paris -Bombay,Initiale,White Bus and Massai


----------



## lulilu

I love my toolbox.  I got an SO longer strap.  But only did hand hold.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

lulilu said:


> I love my toolbox.  I got an SO longer strap.  But only did hand hold.


And I hope my unpopular opinion doesn't make any Toolbox owners upset. 
I can see how the longer strap might help with the carton shape not fitting under one's arm. What size is yours?


----------



## duggi84

cakeymakeybakey said:


> I can definitely see the appeal of the Toolbox 20 as a hand-carry bag as an alternative to the B25 or B30, and I've had my eye on an Iris one on TRR for a short while, but I stand firm on my opinion that the larger size is just plain fugly.



I kind of agree on the larger sizes...I've had a few opportunities to buy a 26 and just always end up a no on them.  And the 33s look so sad, all flopped-over themselves, I can see why they discontinued that size!  The little one though, if you can get an alternate longer strap (see pic below), is an amazing little cross-body that holds much more than you'd think for its size!



maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I'm going to add to the Anti-toolbox brigade.
> I've always felt the design looks unbalanced and reminds me of a milk-carton in shape.
> The other H bag I actively dislike (as opposed to just 'dont like') As in I look at it and go UGH and even if someone offered to give me one I'd turn it down is...The Transat Sailor.
> Its so ugly and unbalanced as a design.
> Rather than launch these (to my mind) ugly designs I wish they'd bring back the Paris -Bombay,Initiale,White Bus and Massai



I love the milk carton shape! And I love the Transat Sailor!  That said, with the Transat Sailor I've never seen a color combo I like...they're all so garish and challenging to look at.  I do hope one will come around in a cool color combo I like though, because I think it's a smart tote design with a zip-top, which is rare.  I do think the Paris-Bombay and Whitebus are soooooooooo underrated.  They're such nice bags...the Bombay is quite the statement, and the Whitebus is such a nice understated alternative to the Birkin.  There's a blue ostrich one on TRR (or somewhere) right now that's just beautiful.



lulilu said:


> I love my toolbox.  I got an SO longer strap.  But only did hand hold.



Wait, you got an SO strap for your Toolbox or an SO strap for another bag you use with your Toolbox?  If the former, tell me your secrets!  The straps with them are so illogically short...I originally got a 105cm Sangle strap to use with mine, which made it a LOT better, but now I generally use an Attache Soie kit along with a Maxi-Twilly Slim for a total 120cm strap size (which is the largest SO strap size for like a Kelly, but the twilly can go at least 5-7cm longer still if needed) and it completely changes the bag for me (pic below)!



cakeymakeybakey said:


> And I hope my unpopular opinion doesn't make any Toolbox owners upset.
> I can see how the longer strap might help with the carton shape not fitting under one's arm. What size is yours?



As probably the biggest fan of the Toolbox on this forum (self claimed title...someone may feel like they're a bigger fan, and if so I'd love to meet them and chat!), I'm not at all offended...personal style is what it's all about!  I know it's not a shape for everyone, I just love love love it's chunky cuteness and surprising amount of space...like a little Mary Poppins bag   

I love my little bright pink milk carton, but completely understand it's a very polarizing and definitely not-for-everyone design.  I'll just happily continue being the flag carrier for my unpopular opinion of love for them


----------



## Birkinitis

Never mind.


----------



## duggi84

Another unpopular opinion that might ruffle some feathers: I see sooooooo many people voicing their desire for a new Black Box Kelly, but Black Box Kellys suffer the lowest prices of all Kellys and Birkins on the used market from what I've seen.  Do those who ask REALLY want one or do they just want the high from getting something rare?  I very-much assume it's the latter for most.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> my latest opinion (unpopular or otherwise?) Is about myself.
> I've realised that reading the 'shopping' section on this forum turns me into a grumpy old woman-
> Mainly the 'H-relationship' and "trip to Paris' threads but not exclusively those.
> I find myself groaning or grimacing every time I see someone ask things like 'what time did you go?/what day?/will there be bags in 3 months time-if not I'll postpone my honeymoon' kind of questions.
> As well as the overthinking and 'I love my SA but in 4 months I haven't had a bag offer-should I swap?' kind of questions.
> I could go on...but I'm making myself angry just thinking about this.
> OT but the only other thread that winds me up as much is in the Chanel forum..its the 'is this a fault?' thread...I dont get people who purchase a bag then go home and forensically examine it looking for flaws.
> All this aside I know I could just not read these threads...but like picking a zit I know it does me no good but I'm strangely drawn to doing so.



Couldn’t have said it better - I agree on all fronts (especially the Chanel “is it a fault” but all are maddening)!


----------



## jenayb

duggi84 said:


> I kind of agree on the larger sizes...I've had a few opportunities to buy a 26 and just always end up a no on them.  And the 33s look so sad, all flopped-over themselves, I can see why they discontinued that size!  The little one though, if you can get an alternate longer strap (see pic below), is an amazing little cross-body that holds much more than you'd think for its size!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the milk carton shape! And I love the Transat Sailor!  That said, with the Transat Sailor I've never seen a color combo I like...they're all so garish and challenging to look at.  I do hope one will come around in a cool color combo I like though, because I think it's a smart tote design with a zip-top, which is rare.  I do think the Paris-Bombay and Whitebus are soooooooooo underrated.  They're such nice bags...the Bombay is quite the statement, and the Whitebus is such a nice understated alternative to the Birkin.  There's a blue ostrich one on TRR (or somewhere) right now that's just beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you got an SO strap for your Toolbox or an SO strap for another bag you use with your Toolbox?  If the former, tell me your secrets!  The straps with them are so illogically short...I originally got a 105cm Sangle strap to use with mine, which made it a LOT better, but now I generally use an Attache Soie kit along with a Maxi-Twilly Slim for a total 120cm strap size (which is the largest SO strap size for like a Kelly, but the twilly can go at least 5-7cm longer still if needed) and it completely changes the bag for me (pic below)!
> 
> 
> 
> As probably the biggest fan of the Toolbox on this forum (self claimed title...someone may feel like they're a bigger fan, and if so I'd love to meet them and chat!), I'm not at all offended...personal style is what it's all about!  I know it's not a shape for everyone, I just love love love it's chunky cuteness and surprising amount of space...like a little Mary Poppins bag
> 
> I love my little bright pink milk carton, but completely understand it's a very polarizing and definitely not-for-everyone design.  I'll just happily continue being the flag carrier for my unpopular opinion of love for them
> 
> View attachment 5339059



Look. Can we all just agree that you *rock* the Toolbox, hence your affinity?


----------



## duggi84

jenaywins said:


> Look. Can we all just agree that you *rock* the Toolbox, hence your affinity?


----------



## Naynaykilla

BVBookshop said:


> Unpopular opinion: the packaging is wasteful and no longer fitting the current climate: boxes, ribbons, receipt holders, lining paper, bags.
> 
> I understand it’s part of the luxury experience we are paying for but that works if we buy H like the time when shopping was a rare event. It doesn’t work when we visit H every two weeks like we visit the supermarket for groceries.


Yes! I bring my own bag and other customers think I’m crazy but I have too many orange bags that I can’t bring myself to throw out but I have no more space for!


----------



## raquelcc

duggi84 said:


> I kind of agree on the larger sizes...I've had a few opportunities to buy a 26 and just always end up a no on them.  And the 33s look so sad, all flopped-over themselves, I can see why they discontinued that size!  The little one though, if you can get an alternate longer strap (see pic below), is an amazing little cross-body that holds much more than you'd think for its size!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the milk carton shape! And I love the Transat Sailor!  That said, with the Transat Sailor I've never seen a color combo I like...they're all so garish and challenging to look at.  I do hope one will come around in a cool color combo I like though, because I think it's a smart tote design with a zip-top, which is rare.  I do think the Paris-Bombay and Whitebus are soooooooooo underrated.  They're such nice bags...the Bombay is quite the statement, and the Whitebus is such a nice understated alternative to the Birkin.  There's a blue ostrich one on TRR (or somewhere) right now that's just beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you got an SO strap for your Toolbox or an SO strap for another bag you use with your Toolbox?  If the former, tell me your secrets!  The straps with them are so illogically short...I originally got a 105cm Sangle strap to use with mine, which made it a LOT better, but now I generally use an Attache Soie kit along with a Maxi-Twilly Slim for a total 120cm strap size (which is the largest SO strap size for like a Kelly, but the twilly can go at least 5-7cm longer still if needed) and it completely changes the bag for me (pic below)!
> 
> 
> 
> As probably the biggest fan of the Toolbox on this forum (self claimed title...someone may feel like they're a bigger fan, and if so I'd love to meet them and chat!), I'm not at all offended...personal style is what it's all about!  I know it's not a shape for everyone, I just love love love it's chunky cuteness and surprising amount of space...like a little Mary Poppins bag
> 
> I love my little bright pink milk carton, but completely understand it's a very polarizing and definitely not-for-everyone design.  I'll just happily continue being the flag carrier for my unpopular opinion of love for them
> 
> View attachment 5339059


You look gorgeous!!!! I think I will get a longer strap for my toolbox and see if it works out from there! Mine's the 26 BUT I'm hoping it will have almost the same outcome as yours!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## jenayb

I feel like I’m always just piggybacking on others’ unpopular opinions, but I just thought of something that’s always bugged me. I think I am mostly alone on this one, buuuuuut….. 

I absolutely loathe when someone refers to their bag as “Miss.” Miss Craie. Miss Magnolia. Miss Anemone.

These are bags. Inanimate objects. Not young, unmarried women. Cringe.


----------



## Yodabest

jenaywins said:


> I feel like I’m always just piggybacking on others’ unpopular opinions, but I just thought of something that’s always bugged me. I think I am mostly alone on this one, buuuuuut…..
> 
> I absolutely loathe when someone refers to their bag as “Miss.” Miss Craie. Miss Magnolia. Miss Anemone.
> 
> These are bags. Inanimate objects. Not young, unmarried women. Cringe.



I do this  but mine don’t just go by Miss. Some do. Some have a more prestigious rank. My closet consists of…

Miss Etain
Miss Goldie
Miss Noir
Lady Noir
Madame Rouge


----------



## pchels

jenaywins said:


> I feel like I’m always just piggybacking on others’ unpopular opinions, but I just thought of something that’s always bugged me. I think I am mostly alone on this one, buuuuuut…..
> 
> I absolutely loathe when someone refers to their bag as “Miss.” Miss Craie. Miss Magnolia. Miss Anemone.
> 
> These are bags. Inanimate objects. Not young, unmarried women. Cringe.


You are not alone— I cringe every time 

Another unpopular opinion but I really hate the Chypre sandals


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

pchels said:


> You are not alone— I cringe every time
> 
> Another unpopular opinion but I really hate the Chypre sandals


I'm waiting for the influencers to start wearing them with white socks à la the summertime dad Birkenstock look.


----------



## lunasauntie

pchels said:


> You are not alone— I cringe every time
> 
> Another unpopular opinion but I really hate the Chypre sandals


I hate them too. They look ridiculous.


----------



## Xthgirl

jenaywins said:


> I feel like I’m always just piggybacking on others’ unpopular opinions, but I just thought of something that’s always bugged me. I think I am mostly alone on this one, buuuuuut…..
> 
> I absolutely loathe when someone refers to their bag as “Miss.” Miss Craie. Miss Magnolia. Miss Anemone.
> 
> These are bags. Inanimate objects. Not young, unmarried women. Cringe.



You are not alone. I dont call any of my bags a Miss .

Also, tired of hearing “over the moon” on here. Is there other ways to describe how elated one is than that? ✌


----------



## caffelatte

htxgirl said:


> You are not alone. I dont call any of my bags a Miss .
> 
> Also, tired of hearing “over the moon” on here. Is there other ways to describe how elated one is than that? ✌



Maybe, makes your heart sing?


----------



## Xthgirl

cindy663 said:


> Maybe, makes your heart sing?


That sounds better lol


----------



## m_ichele

cindy663 said:


> Maybe, makes your heart sing?


I used this expression waaayy back when I first joined and now it sounds so corny to me (I know I’m showing my age saying corny but I don’t know the equivalent updated lingo   )


----------



## LittleRunningDog

htxgirl said:


> You are not alone. I dont call any of my bags a Miss .
> 
> Also, tired of hearing “over the moon” on here. Is there other ways to describe how elated one is than that? ✌


I don’t mind over the moon ….“sparks joy” though


----------



## lulilu

cakeymakeybakey said:


> And I hope my unpopular opinion doesn't make any Toolbox owners upset.
> I can see how the longer strap might help with the carton shape not fitting under one's arm. What size is yours?





raquelcc said:


> You look gorgeous!!!! I think I will get a longer strap for my toolbox and see if it works out from there! Mine's the 26 BUT I'm hoping it will have almost the same outcome as yours!!!


When I asked about a longer strap at Madison (so long ago, I think Claud was still there), they happened to have a piece of canvas strap the same color as mine.  So they used the original leather "ends" and hardware to make a new strap.  Mine is a 26.


----------



## quainterella

pchels said:


> You are not alone— I cringe every time
> 
> Another unpopular opinion but I really hate the Chypre sandals



Hahaha you are right, it truly looks ugly... 

My pet peeve is seeing the pre-owned market for Oran sandals and seeing the item so beaten up but still charging over half the purchase price. And then an even bigger pet peeve is seeing it sold. You can literally buy several brand-new well-made leather sandals for the same price.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

lulilu said:


> When I asked about a longer strap at Madison (so long ago, I think Claud was still there), they happened to have a piece of canvas strap the same color as mine.  So they used the original leather "ends" and hardware to make a new strap.  Mine is a 26.


I haven't been to Madison in over two years (thanks, pandemic). Am I to understand that Claude has retired?


----------



## Crapples

cakeymakeybakey said:


> I'm waiting for the influencers to start wearing them with white socks à la the summertime dad Birkenstock look.





lunasauntie said:


> I hate them too. They look ridiculous.





quainterella said:


> Hahaha you are right, it truly looks ugly...


How do you feel about the Extra?


----------



## 880

LittleRunningDog said:


> I don’t mind over the moon ….“sparks joy” though


I inserted a laughing emoticon, but I’m pretty sure I’m guilty of some of these things lol


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## LittleRunningDog

880 said:


> I inserted a laughing emoticon, but I’m pretty sure I’m guilty of some of these things lol


Ditto, I annoy myself a lot of the time


----------



## piperdog

SDC2003 said:


> New level of greed with bags being so scarce. Perhaps the new system will stop people from flying about or perhaps they will just use a spouse profile. It’s also possible some of these people who are on social media are feigning it.


Agree with all of this. I find the excess (monthly 'haul' posts) extremely off-putting and take occasional breaks from the forum to detox from it. I suppose it's reflective of the times, and not limited to just H.


----------



## tinkerbell68

880 said:


> I inserted a laughing emoticon, but I’m pretty sure I’m guilty of some of these things lol


I have yet to receive an offer from my SA but I'll have to remember to be quite circumspect


----------



## 880

tinkerbell68 said:


> I have yet to receive an offer from my SA but I'll have to remember to be quite circumspect


I’m sure your SA would be delighted if she were able to offer you something that sparked joy
(and I’m sure it will happen very soon)


----------



## Save_the_Rhinos

cakeymakeybakey said:


> It's probably already been mentioned earlier in this thread, so perhaps this is just echoing others' sentiments, but I find the whole paradigm of the Hermès "journey" to be a reality I reject. I've been a collector and lover of H products since 1982, when I was given my first 90cm scarf. In the forty years hence, I have purchased countless Hermès items, including bags, accessories, scarves, jewelry, equestrian products, items for the home, and for my desk. I have bought only the bags that will I love and use, not for status or flex, and I have never sold a single one. I don't think of my collection as a path to some kind of influencer-induced Nirvana of quota bag offers, nor am I interested in how to "score."
> 
> My signature say it all -
> Hermès "Policy of Product":
> To create necessary objects made from the most beautiful materials on earth,
> each so intelligently designed and deeply well-made
> it transcends fashion.​
> All the newbies on their "journey" need to understand that luxury is that which can be repaired and used for a lifetime. An Hermès purchase shouldn't be fraught with angst and envy in an effort to own something you saw on a YouTube unboxing (don't even get me started on "haul" videos...). And I'll get a lot of hate for saying this, but maybe you just weren't meant to own a bag that cost more than my parents' first house, just because every IG influencer is parading around with one.



OMG, YES!!!

I have been an Hermès customer since 2004 and have mostly stuck to silk scarves with a few other products here and there. However, I hate looking at those other threads and seeing “I just started my journey a year ago and haven’t been offered blah blah blah.” I am glad that Hermès is attracting new customers but it also ticks me off thinking they are only status seekers and not actually interested in heritage, design, or quality. Never mind also that the recent scarves all seem to be issued in pastels and cutesy designs to appeal to the “children”…


----------



## Save_the_Rhinos

AnnaE said:


> * Birkins / Kellies are not evening bags. I have been to many events where people wear their exotic Birkins (or even regular ones) with evening gowns. It just doesn’t go. Bring a clutch. That’s what they are for.
> * I am not a big fan of bag charms for professional women. Although it doesn’t bother me per se, they look childish to me. I will say I have started wearing twillies on a fairly light-colored Kelly because I know those handles would look terrible very quickly otherwise, so who knows, maybe Rodeos are in my future, too.
> * The game of having to buy something just to be offered a chance to spend even more money on a bag drives me mad. I think it is déclassé. I know it is more prevalent in some countries (and the people who live there don’t have an option but to comply), but it’s just so crazy.



Yes, Kelly and Birkin are day bags, and Birkin is much more casual than Kelly. Same for Chanel CF. All day use bags.

I think people just don’t know how to dress anymore.


----------



## quainterella

Crapples said:


> How do you feel about the Extra?



It actually looks cool to me! I like the chain d'ancre design a lot, and it looks comfy. I just find the Chypre to be so hideous because of the BIIIIG H, and then the thick strap that follows. Hermes can do better!! It's obvious some are just getting those sandals for the "H".


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

This may prove to be a VERY unpopular opinion but no apologies..I stand by it.
I feel the recent bag designs and constant reworking of designs with added pockets,patches of colour block, frayed edges micro sizes etc etc is getting really gimmicky and to my mind a bit boring.
I also REALLY love some of the bag designs of Pierre-Yves Labey that have now been discontinued- I wish he'd return to the house.
The only newer designs that I personally have loved are the Saut (wish they did a bigger size option like a 31) the Sandrine (unpractical but I really like it none the less) and The Geta.
I wish that instead of adding flotsam and jetsam to the bags and playing with scale in ways that make them impractical for normal working women that want/need to carry 'stuff'-(I'm referencing myself here)they would revisit the archives and bring back some of the older designs.


----------



## Helventara

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> This may prove to be a VERY unpopular opinion but no apologies..I stand by it.
> I feel the recent bag designs and constant reworking of designs with added pockets,patches of colour block, frayed edges micro sizes etc etc is getting really gimmicky and to my mind a bit boring.
> I also REALLY love some of the bag designs of Pierre-Yves Labey that have now been discontinued- I wish he'd return to the house.
> The only newer designs that I personally have loved are the Saut (wish they did a bigger size option like a 31) the Sandrine (unpractical but I really like it none the less) and The Geta.
> I wish that instead of adding flotsam and jetsam to the bags and playing with scale in ways that make them impractical for normal working women that want/need to carry 'stuff'-(I'm referencing myself here)*they would revisit the archives and bring back some of the older designs.*


Yeeess. I was hoping  someone would say this. Also, I know those designs are perhaps collectible or they try to appeal to younger generation but I find them infantilizing.  If they sell, so be it but keep the classics coming for the rest of us, please.


----------



## duggi84

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> This may prove to be a VERY unpopular opinion but no apologies..I stand by it.
> I feel the recent bag designs and constant reworking of designs with added pockets,patches of colour block, frayed edges micro sizes etc etc is getting really gimmicky and to my mind a bit boring.
> I also REALLY love some of the bag designs of Pierre-Yves Labey that have now been discontinued- I wish he'd return to the house.
> The only newer designs that I personally have loved are the Saut (wish they did a bigger size option like a 31) the Sandrine (unpractical but I really like it none the less) and The Geta.
> I wish that instead of adding flotsam and jetsam to the bags and playing with scale in ways that make them impractical for normal working women that want/need to carry 'stuff'-(I'm referencing myself here)they would revisit the archives and bring back some of the older designs.





BVBookshop said:


> Yeeess. I was hoping  someone would say this. Also, I know those designs are perhaps collectible or they try to appeal to younger generation but I find them infantilizing.  If they sell, so be it but keep the classics coming for the rest of us, please.



These catalog pics from 20 years ago prove that Hermès has never really known what to do with pockets...this is nothing new


----------



## duggi84

And then there's these...what were we saying about the classics?


----------



## hermes&chanel

I love the Chypre sandals! They are ugly but oh so comfortable. I adore the Lindy, again not love at first sight but that bag is so versatile and understated!


----------



## Norm.Core

The Oran’s are becoming part of the ‘uniform’ these days. Whenever I see somebody rocking a Kelly + H belt + Orans, makes me think of one-stop shop.  Mix it up ladies!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

duggi84 said:


> And then there's these...what were we saying about the classics?
> 
> View attachment 5346233
> View attachment 5346234
> View attachment 5346235
> View attachment 5346236
> View attachment 5346237
> View attachment 5346238
> View attachment 5346239
> View attachment 5346240
> View attachment 5346241
> View attachment 5346242
> View attachment 5346243
> View attachment 5346244


I actually quite like the Lorraine bag and the Rosa!


----------



## etoile de mer

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> This may prove to be a VERY unpopular opinion but no apologies..I stand by it.
> I feel the recent bag designs and constant reworking of designs with added pockets,patches of colour block, frayed edges micro sizes etc etc is getting really gimmicky and to my mind a bit boring.
> I also REALLY love some of the bag designs of Pierre-Yves Labey that have now been discontinued- I wish he'd return to the house.
> The only newer designs that I personally have loved are the Saut (wish they did a bigger size option like a 31) the Sandrine (unpractical but I really like it none the less) and The Geta.
> I wish that instead of adding flotsam and jetsam to the bags and playing with scale in ways that make them impractical for normal working women that want/need to carry 'stuff'-(I'm referencing myself here)they would revisit the archives and bring back some of the older designs.



Regarding your "flotsam and jetsam" comment !! I have to agree! The Hermes items I love most are more streamlined. I'm drawn to simple designs, beautifully crafted with gorgeous materials. Less is more!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## duggi84

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I actually quite like the Lorraine bag and the Rosa!



Oh yeah some of them are super cool!  I have a Museliere II (which I used as an example there) and love it regardless!  We all have our own version of H craziness


----------



## etoile de mer

duggi84 said:


> Oh yeah some of them are super cool!  I have a Museliere II (which I used as an example there) and love it regardless!  We all have our own version of H craziness



I'm very fond of fruit shaped coin purses!   So in addition to simple and streamlined, I also love the Hermes sense of whimsy!


----------



## QuelleFromage

So I suppose I have even more unpopular opinions.....

I have a Toolbox 26 and while it has some major issues (WHY is that strap so short and why is it positioned to literally split the bag in half?) I do love how it looks and it tucks nicely even under a super petite arm. And it holds SO much for its size. Also SAs fall all over mine more than almost any other non-SO bag, although it might be the color (Prune). 

I really dislike the "share your bag offers" thing....it just seems like a contest of "my store loves me more than yours", it's not about "I genuinely want informed opinions, should I take this?" but only about "I could and I did" or "I could and I passed", so there's no actual engagement....it seems like the worst of the current H atmosphere...overall, I wish that thread had never started. 

The Kellydole Picto is even uglier than the original Quelle Idole, and (I may be biased here lol) they apparently even eliminated the pun in the name, so to me it's now just a massive waste of space. I would love to hear if H artisans think it's great or awful because I cannot imagine being asked to make that scary ASCII clown thing.

*duck*


----------



## jenayb

QuelleFromage said:


> I really dislike the "share your bag offers" thing....it just seems like a contest of "my store loves me more than yours", it's not about "I genuinely want informed opinions, should I take this?" but only about "I could and I did" or "I could and I passed", so there's no actual engagement....it seems like the worst of the current H atmosphere...overall, I wish that thread had never started.



Ah, same... I honestly never post any of my offers anymore...


----------



## ce_1992

QuelleFromage said:


> So I suppose I have even more unpopular opinions.....
> 
> I have a Toolbox 26 and while it has some major issues (WHY is that strap so short and why is it positioned to literally split the bag in half?) I do love how it looks and it tucks nicely even under a super petite arm. And it holds SO much for its size. Also SAs fall all over mine more than almost any other non-SO bag, although it might be the color (Prune).
> 
> I really dislike the "share your bag offers" thing....it just seems like a contest of "my store loves me more than yours", it's not about "I genuinely want informed opinions, should I take this?" but only about "I could and I did" or "I could and I passed", so there's no actual engagement....it seems like the worst of the current H atmosphere...overall, I wish that thread had never started.
> 
> The Kellydole Picto is even uglier than the original Quelle Idole, and (I may be biased here lol) they apparently even eliminated the pun in the name, so to me it's now just a massive waste of space. I would love to hear if H artisans think it's great or awful because I cannot imagine being asked to make that scary ASCII clown thing.
> 
> *duck*



your opinions are more than welcome and no need to duck!!

i honestly like the toolbox a lot! I think it’s an odd bag (in a good way) and am keeping my eye on the preloved market for one since you can get some good deals! It’s clunky as hell, but it’s a great casual bag, and it’s unique.

the share your offers thread would be great if we could see pix of everything especially new season colorways but a lot of it seems to be flexing? Which I’m not inherently against but I think with the H culture as it is, it makes people get in their own heads about why they aren’t getting offers esp if they’re putting in the “work” (ugh I cringed typing that last part out…I guess that’s why I go preloved for most of my H stuff).

ugh don’t get me started on the Kelly doll either lol the new season Bolides with the wheels are in that same territory for me, it’s whimsical, and for some people fine, but I like H because it’s understated and sophisticated. The Kelly doll and Bolide wheelies look like purses I’d buy my 5 year old daughter (if I had one) <- I suppose that’s in line with my earlier take of special order color combinations, they’re “fun” - and that’s what some people like about H. But I guess that’s why H has such a broad line of products, there’s something for everyone!


----------



## undecided45

duggi84 said:


> And then there's these...what were we saying about the classics?
> 
> View attachment 5346240


Unpopular opinion: I really like this snail bag (Colimacon)!


----------



## tinkerbell68

QuelleFromage said:


> I really dislike the "share your bag offers" thing....it just seems like a contest of "my store loves me more than yours", it's not about "I genuinely want informed opinions, should I take this?" but only about "I could and I did" or "I could and I passed", so there's no actual engagement....it seems like the worst of the current H atmosphere...overall, I wish that thread had never started.





jenaywins said:


> Ah, same... I honestly never post any of my offers anymore...


I agree @QuelleFromage that the thread seems to encourage a bit of boastful behavior and one upsmanship rather than a discussion. However, I have yet to receive an offer from my SA and, if I do, I’ll want to share my excitement with others who might appreciate it as none of my friends understand my passion for H at all! Not sure where I might satisfy my need to share my joy without simultaneously appearing to be a little too chuffed with myself. Always a balance I suppose. I’d like to think that with subsequent offers (assuming they come), I might be able to exercise more restraint @jenaywins


----------



## QuelleFromage

ce_1992 said:


> the share your offers thread would be great if we could see pix of everything especially new season colorways but a lot of it seems to be flexing? Which I’m not inherently against but I think with the H culture as it is, it makes people get in their own heads about why they aren’t getting offers esp if they’re putting in the “work” (ugh I cringed typing that last part out…I guess that’s why I go preloved for most of my H stuff).



"Flexing" is exactly it. I guess I feel the "latest purchase" thread is a place for that, and that thread creates eye candy for all of us, and is inclusive of folks who bought preloved, whereas in the offers thread most people don't post photos of their bag offers unless they bought (and often not even then).



tinkerbell68 said:


> I agree @QuelleFromage that the thread seems to encourage a bit of boastful behavior and one upsmanship rather than a discussion. However, I have yet to receive an offer from my SA and, if I do, I’ll want to share my excitement with others who might appreciate it as none of my friends understand my passion for H at all! Not sure where I might satisfy my need to share my joy without simultaneously appearing to be a little too chuffed with myself. Always a balance I suppose. I’d like to think that with subsequent offers (assuming they come), I might be able to exercise more restraint @jenaywins



Don't get me wrong, I LOVE the threads where someone is losing their mind (in a good way) about the offer that finally came. That's a thrill and I think we all get excited for them. I'll be excited when yours comes!! What chaps my you know what is the folks who are like "I was offered three B25s but I passed". No photo, just trying to prove they somehow "won" by being offered $30K of bags


----------



## LittleRunningDog

QuelleFromage said:


> So I suppose I have even more unpopular opinions.....
> 
> I have a Toolbox 26 and while it has some major issues (WHY is that strap so short and why is it positioned to literally split the bag in half?) I do love how it looks and it tucks nicely even under a super petite arm. And it holds SO much for its size. Also SAs fall all over mine more than almost any other non-SO bag, although it might be the color (Prune).
> 
> I really dislike the "share your bag offers" thing....it just seems like a contest of "my store loves me more than yours", it's not about "I genuinely want informed opinions, should I take this?" but only about "I could and I did" or "I could and I passed", so there's no actual engagement....it seems like the worst of the current H atmosphere...overall, I wish that thread had never started.
> 
> The Kellydole Picto is even uglier than the original Quelle Idole, and (I may be biased here lol) they apparently even eliminated the pun in the name, so to me it's now just a massive waste of space. I would love to hear if H artisans think it's great or awful because I cannot imagine being asked to make that scary ASCII clown thing.
> 
> *duck*


I feel much the same way about the “overheard in H” thread, so I stopped reading.


----------



## papertiger

LittleRunningDog said:


> I feel much the same way about the “overheard in H” thread, so I stopped reading.



Most OPs have very well intentioned reasons to start a thread, but sometimes it takes on a life of its own. The best way to change the direction of a thread is to contribute something that matches the title but goes back to the original intention. You'd be amazed how many would be glad of it, including the OP.


----------



## papertiger

I'm going to run for cover now, perhaps some brave soul has even said it before, but I don't particularly like H orange as an Hermes leather colour.

I don't mind the boxes, and I quite like some oranges like Capucine and Fue on smaller bags, SLGs and accessories.

I have absolutely no idea why people seek it out (or SAs point it out) as a H signature colour. I wouldn't necessarily want a Tiffany blue coloured diamond from Tiffany, or garnet-studded bracelet from Cartier, why would I want a bag (more than any other colour) as an H bag just because their packaging is (mostly) orange?


----------



## jenayb

papertiger said:


> I'm going to run for cover now, perhaps some brave soul has even said it before, but I don't particularly like H orange as an Hermes leather colour.
> 
> I don't mind the boxes, and I quite like some oranges like Capucine and Fue on smaller bags, SLGs and accessories.
> 
> I have absolutely no idea why people seek it out (or SAs point it out) as a H signature colour. I would wouldn't necessarily want a Tiffany blue coloured diamond from Tiffany, or garnet-studded bracelet from Cartier, why would I want a bag (more than any other colour) as an H bag just because their packaging is (mostly) orange?



Same. The whole affinity for orange has always escaped me.


----------



## Feliciter

At the risk of riding roughshod over the affection that H aficionados have for Rodeos, I cannot unsee their resemblance to the Playmobil horses (the old minimalist version) of my childhood:


			Google Image Result for https://www.plastoy.fr/679-large_default/playmobil-vintage-de-collection-le-cheval.jpg
		


And thus I find myself completely unwilling to fork out for one, let alone attach them to any of my bags except the most casual totes. Though I would not look a gift horse in the mouth in the unlikely event that I were presented with one  just that it wouldn't end up dangling from my handles - and in some cases that I saw, covering half the surface of the bag.

(This is where I expect to be told to get off my high horse...)


----------



## Feliciter

duggi84 said:


> And then there's these...what were we saying about the classics?
> 
> View attachment 5346233
> View attachment 5346234
> View attachment 5346235
> View attachment 5346236
> View attachment 5346237
> View attachment 5346238
> View attachment 5346239
> View attachment 5346240
> View attachment 5346241
> View attachment 5346242
> View attachment 5346243
> View attachment 5346244



Hermes today, Octogone tomorrow... 

Some of the designs are so cute though, and wouldn't look out of place in petit H


----------



## tinkerbell68

Feliciter said:


> At the risk of riding roughshod over the affection that H aficionados have for Rodeos, I cannot unsee their resemblance to the Playmobil horses (the old minimalist version) of my childhood:
> 
> 
> Google Image Result for https://www.plastoy.fr/679-large_default/playmobil-vintage-de-collection-le-cheval.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> And thus I find myself completely unwilling to fork out for one, let alone attach them to any of my bags except the most casual totes. Though I would not look a gift horse in the mouth in the unlikely event that I were presented with one  just that it wouldn't end up dangling from my handles - and in some cases that I saw, covering half the surface of the bag.
> 
> (This is where I expect to be told to get off my high horse...)


I was offered one a month or two ago and had to decline...just don't get the concept of bag charm at all!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Stansy

tinkerbell68 said:


> I was offered one a month or two ago and had to decline...just don't get the concept of bag charm at all!


That happened to me once: the SA was super happy to offer me the Oran bag charm. I politely declined. Why would I put a shoe charm on my bag?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Feliciter said:


> At the risk of riding roughshod over the affection that H aficionados have for Rodeos, I cannot unsee their resemblance to the Playmobil horses (the old minimalist version) of my childhood:
> 
> 
> Google Image Result for https://www.plastoy.fr/679-large_default/playmobil-vintage-de-collection-le-cheval.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> And thus I find myself completely unwilling to fork out for one, let alone attach them to any of my bags except the most casual totes. Though I would not look a gift horse in the mouth in the unlikely event that I were presented with one  just that it wouldn't end up dangling from my handles - and in some cases that I saw, covering half the surface of the bag.
> 
> (This is where I expect to be told to get off my high horse...)


OMG. I now cannot unsee this (although I never liked the Rodeo -phew!).


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Stansy said:


> That happened to me once: the SA was super happy to offer me the Oran bag charm. I politely declined. Why would I put a shoe charm on my bag?


Or that stupid shopping bag charm   !
I really love the beauty of a naked Kelly or Birkin.
I work in sales so I understand the 'add on sales' concept of an SA offering matching twilly and charms to someone who has just purchased a bag.
Though I dislike them I also understand the 'point' of having a twilly to protect the handles especially on a lighter coloured leather.
But these are bags not dolls or pets (and I actually dislike over accessorised pets too)..when it comes to animals and handbags accessories worn by them should be functional not just decorative.
I am ashamed to admit I do tie a 'sort-of' twilly round the handle of my vintage kelly because the handle is very worn and falling apart and I'm too mean to spend money on a new handle that I could put towards a 'new' vintage bag.


----------



## duggi84

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Or that stupid shopping bag charm   !
> I really love the beauty of a naked Kelly or Birkin.
> I work in sales so I understand the 'add on sales' concept of an SA offering matching twilly and charms to someone who has just purchased a bag.
> Though I dislike them I also understand the 'point' of having a twilly to protect the handles especially on a lighter coloured leather.
> But these are bags not dolls or pets (and I actually dislike over accessorised pets too)..when it comes to animals and handbags accessories worn by them should be functional not just decorative.
> I am ashamed to admit I do tie a 'sort-of' twilly round the handle of my vintage kelly because the handle is very worn and falling apart and I'm too mean to spend money on a new handle that I could put towards a 'new' vintage bag.



I'm quite mixed on charms...some are super cute (I have a GeeGee, a few Rodeo Pegase and a Mouchi feather charm), but they really have to tie together my outfit or something or I find I don't use them.  And agree on the Twillys on handles!  I don't really like the look for my own style, but have been forced to do it with my Barenia Faubourg on the advice of my SA to prevent the handles darkening too quickly before the bag.  That said, I'm forming another unpopular opinion that the Twillys on handles thing doesn't actually work if your hands get sweaty at all...they just soak it up then hold the sweat against your handles =(


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

duggi84 said:


> I'm quite mixed on charms...some are super cute (I have a GeeGee, a few Rodeo Pegase and a Mouchi feather charm), but they really have to tie together my outfit or something or I find I don't use them.  And agree on the Twillys on handles!  I don't really like the look for my own style, but have been forced to do it with my Barenia Faubourg on the advice of my SA to prevent the handles darkening too quickly before the bag.  That said, I'm forming another unpopular opinion that the Twillys on handles thing doesn't actually work if your hands get sweaty at all...they just soak it up then hold the sweat against your handles =(


I really love the Charm thats like a fox terrier (cant remember the name!) but I dont know what I'd do with it and I'd rather buy a new Calvi tbh


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Back to unpopular opinions...
I'm sick of seeing pictures of fashionistas carrying mini kelly and teeny tiny bags in one hand and their mobile phones in the other..

If it doesn't fit your essentials its not a handbag...its jewellery.


----------



## duggi84

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I really love the Charm thats like a fox terrier (cant remember the name!) but I dont know what I'd do with it and I'd rather buy a new Calvi tbh



The Buddy charm!  So cute, but haven't seen one in the US yet!

Your comment reminds me of a VERY unpopular opinion I have that I generally keep to myself: I don't get the Calvi at all.  To me it just looks and feels flimsy for something which costs as much as it does, and the snap makes it lumpy and weird IMHO.


----------



## papertiger

duggi84 said:


> The Buddy charm!  So cute, but haven't seen one in the US yet!
> 
> Your comment reminds me of a VERY unpopular opinion I have that I generally keep to myself: I don't get the Calvi at all.  To me it just looks and feels flimsy for something which costs as much as it does, and the snap makes it lumpy and weird IMHO.



I didn't understand the Calvi_ at all_ - until I bought one. Then, I bought another.

The card holders I really hate are the ones that stop one spending like the MC² Euclide jungle card holder, because it's impossible to get the card out. If you get it in Epsom, you'll never be poor again.


----------



## elliesaurus

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Or that stupid shopping bag charm   !


Excuse me, my daughter has been asking me for that bag charm for months now! There is absolutely a market for this bobble 
I told her when she's old enough, she can buy it herself as I'm with you - why would my bag need a bag?


----------



## papertiger

elliesaurus said:


> Excuse me, my daughter has been asking me for that bag charm for months now! There is absolutely a market for this bobble
> I told her when she's old enough, she can buy it herself as I'm with you - why would my bag need a bag?



One of our members made her Burberry Thomas Bear key chain carry it - for that cute cross-shopping experience - come on! You cannot deny that's cute!!!


----------



## Happyhippo

Okay, here is my unpopular opinion:
I love seeing pictures of bags, scarves, all things Hermès. The beautiful pieces shared here and elsewhere brighten my day.
However, I can’t stand pictures of Hermès items in which there “just happens” to be all kinds of status items in the background that are, I suppose, there to impress. This is especially obvious when the item in the background has nothing to do with bags, style or fashion - the steering wheel of a luxury car, for example. My inner monologue goes something like “lovely bag, but surely you don’t drive with it in your lap. Just put it on the seat next to you like everybody else. I don’t really care that much about cars…”.


----------



## Baker00

duggi84 said:


> I kind of agree on the larger sizes...I've had a few opportunities to buy a 26 and just always end up a no on them.  And the 33s look so sad, all flopped-over themselves, I can see why they discontinued that size!  The little one though, if you can get an alternate longer strap (see pic below), is an amazing little cross-body that holds much more than you'd think for its size!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the milk carton shape! And I love the Transat Sailor!  That said, with the Transat Sailor I've never seen a color combo I like...they're all so garish and challenging to look at.  I do hope one will come around in a cool color combo I like though, because I think it's a smart tote design with a zip-top, which is rare.  I do think the Paris-Bombay and Whitebus are soooooooooo underrated.  They're such nice bags...the Bombay is quite the statement, and the Whitebus is such a nice understated alternative to the Birkin.  There's a blue ostrich one on TRR (or somewhere) right now that's just beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you got an SO strap for your Toolbox or an SO strap for another bag you use with your Toolbox?  If the former, tell me your secrets!  The straps with them are so illogically short...I originally got a 105cm Sangle strap to use with mine, which made it a LOT better, but now I generally use an Attache Soie kit along with a Maxi-Twilly Slim for a total 120cm strap size (which is the largest SO strap size for like a Kelly, but the twilly can go at least 5-7cm longer still if needed) and it completely changes the bag for me (pic below)!
> 
> 
> 
> As probably the biggest fan of the Toolbox on this forum (self claimed title...someone may feel like they're a bigger fan, and if so I'd love to meet them and chat!), I'm not at all offended...personal style is what it's all about!  I know it's not a shape for everyone, I just love love love it's chunky cuteness and surprising amount of space...like a little Mary Poppins bag
> 
> I love my little bright pink milk carton, but completely understand it's a very polarizing and definitely not-for-everyone design.  I'll just happily continue being the flag carrier for my unpopular opinion of love for them
> 
> View attachment 5339059


Have never wanted a toolbox until I saw your post


----------



## Baker00

pchels said:


> You are not alone— I cringe every time
> 
> Another unpopular opinion but I really hate the Chypre sandals


I hate them too, especially the shearling ones. Are you supposed to wear them in winter or summer


----------



## 336

Bags are not unicorns!


----------



## jenayb

Happyhippo said:


> Okay, here is my unpopular opinion:
> I love seeing pictures of bags, scarves, all things Hermès. The beautiful pieces shared here and elsewhere brighten my day.
> However, I can’t stand pictures of Hermès items in which there “just happens” to be all kinds of status items in the background that are, I suppose, there to impress. This is especially obvious when the item in the background has nothing to do with bags, style or fashion - the steering wheel of a luxury car, for example. My inner monologue goes something like “lovely bag, but surely you don’t drive with it in your lap. Just put it on the seat next to you like everybody else. I don’t really care that much about cars…”.



Hi - this is so me.... I have to think you are referring to a lot of my pics, because this is tooootally something I do always! We are SUPER into cars so half of my pics really are of the steering wheel of XYZ that I'm driving that day... I'm SO guilty of this because I really just truly love cars and H among other pretty things, and the combo I think is awesome. I always thought these types of pics were just cool to look at.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Xthgirl

I dont post steering wheel pics since i dont deive a luxury car.  For me these pics are annoying. Not all H customers have dispensable income. Only a small portion of society are top income earners. I’d rather see and hear experiences from middle class or average income-earners— normal people (no pun intended).— those who can appreciate a purchase due to hard-earned money and patience. That being said, this forum can be intimidating and not so great for mental health sometimes.


----------



## papertiger

htxgirl said:


> I dont post steering wheel pics since i dont deive a luxury car.  For me these pics are annoying. Not all H customers have dispensable income. Only a small portion of society are top income earners. I’d rather see and hear experiences from middle class or average income-earners— normal people (no pun intended).— those who can appreciate a purchase due to hard-earned money and patience. That being said, this forum can be intimidating and not so great for mental health sometimes.



I think my Bolide looks pretty good on a push bike too  

My whole family were car mad, it's nice to be different


----------



## oshinex

Is this similar to when girls post selfies with their head's tilt at an awkward angle just so that you can see the embroidered headrest of your Porsche , Ferrari , Lambo etc etc.?

For every Birkin / Kelly with the steering wheel in the back, there's a photo of a Rolex / Patek / R.M. with a steering wheel in the back.


----------



## Roie55

336 said:


> Bags are not unicorns!


OMG yes, " buy this bag cos its so rare ..." most bags are rare, a huge percentage. So stop it with that descriptor. I cant stand it.

There is a new Hermes design - its lopsided, and what looks like a useless strap, not long enough, not short enough, not adjustable.
https://www.********.com/hermes-introduces-6-new-handbags-for-fall-winter-2022/


----------



## jenayb

htxgirl said:


> I dont post steering wheel pics since i dont deive a luxury car.  For me these pics are annoying. Not all H customers have dispensable income. Only a small portion of society are top income earners. I’d rather see and hear experiences from middle class or average income-earners— normal people (no pun intended).— those who can appreciate a purchase due to hard-earned money and patience. That being said, this forum can be intimidating and not so great for mental health sometimes.



Not all H customers have dispensable income, and not all H customers are on any form of a budget. There is a wide variety here and that is what makes this forum so cool. I think it's possible *and* important to embrace all audiences and demos here. Being annoyed by certain segments isn't the point of tPF, TBH - to me, it's a fun escape from reality with cool guys & girls that share a passion for brands. That's all. Why limit your enjoyment to one segment of people? Why would you only want to see posts from one segment that you identify with?

I digress. Back to topic.


----------



## texas87

jenaywins said:


> Not all H customers have dispensable income, and not all H customers are on any form of a budget. There is a wide variety here and that is what makes this forum so cool. I think it's possible *and* important to embrace all audiences and demos here. Being annoyed by certain segments isn't the point of tPF, TBH - to me, it's a fun escape from reality with cool guys & girls that share a passion for brands. That's all. Why limit your enjoyment to one segment of people? Why would you only want to see posts from one segment that you identify with?
> 
> I digress. Back to topic.


But it is the topic of this thread. Allowing everyone to voice their dislikes or annoyances even if that doesn’t align with your own personal beliefs. We don’t all care or not care for the same things and that is ok


----------



## MaryAndDogs

elliesaurus said:


> Excuse me, my daughter has been asking me for that bag charm for months now! There is absolutely a market for this bobble
> I told her when she's old enough, she can buy it herself as I'm with you - why would my bag need a bag?



So, perhaps I can explain why a charm (any charm, not just the shopping bag charm) is important to me. I view them from an entirely practical point of view. Have you ever seen the yacht/boat with buoys/fenders? Well, that's how navigating a Birkin feels in a busy city restaurant  Basically, the charms, while looking cute, also have a function to protect the bag from damage, scratches etc. if you accidentally bump it into anything. I just look at them as my Birkin Buoys


----------



## Chrismin

tinkerbell68 said:


> I was offered one a month or two ago and had to decline...just don't get the concept of bag charm at all!


i totally agree
when i first purchased my B, the SA brought a little oran charm, and i told her that it really wasnt my thing... so it has never been presented again..


----------



## Chrismin

Stansy said:


> That happened to me once: the SA was super happy to offer me the Oran bag charm. I politely declined. Why would I put a shoe charm on my bag?


i literally just said this!


----------



## Chrismin

Baker00 said:


> I hate them too, especially the shearling ones. Are you supposed to wear them in winter or summer


i actually would like to know the answer to this one !??


----------



## 880

I most love pics of the bags with delicious food or drink, but I’ll happily take with cars, planes, exotic locales, or charms

are there shearling oran bag charms, surely not?

As to shearling orans, or even mink orans, some TPFers look amazing in them , me, not so much
ETA: I forgot I do have shearling birkenstock bostons that I wear as slippers. I don’t really wear my shearling arizonas


----------



## tinkerbell68

Chrismin said:


> i actually would like to know the answer to this one !??


I can’t speak to the shearling Chypre sandals but I do own two pairs of shearling Birkenstocks and I wear them all winter. Summer? Not so much


----------



## Xthgirl

tinkerbell68 said:


> I can’t speak to the shearling Chypre sandals but I do own two pairs of shearling Birkenstocks and I wear them all winter. Summer? Not so much



i like the shearling orans with brides de gala insole. Idk the wear and tear of shearling in footwear.


----------



## loves

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Back to unpopular opinions...
> I'm sick of seeing pictures of fashionistas carrying mini kelly and teeny tiny bags in one hand and their mobile phones in the other..
> 
> If it doesn't fit your essentials its not a handbag...its jewellery.


Depends on the city though, over here we have to scan qr codes at every entryway so it doesn’t make sense to store the phone away, especially if you’re a fast walker and I reach the next mall in under a minute…


----------



## elliesaurus

MaryAndDogs said:


> So, perhaps I can explain why a charm (any charm, not just the shopping bag charm) is important to me. I view them from an entirely practical point of view. Have you ever seen the yacht/boat with buoys/fenders? Well, that's how navigating a Birkin feels in a busy city restaurant  Basically, the charms, while looking cute, also have a function to protect the bag from damage, scratches etc. if you accidentally bump it into anything. I just look at them as my Birkin Buoys


Haha I love the justification! But does this mean you need multiple charms on one birkin for optimal coverage?

(For the record, I think the rodeos are very cute and I have one of my own, and one on loan from my child  but my children - between ages 2-6 - love the shopping bag charms and the oran charms so I get the sense that the target market for the latter two is not what H was hoping)


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Perja

Happyhippo said:


> Okay, here is my unpopular opinion:
> I love seeing pictures of bags, scarves, all things Hermès. The beautiful pieces shared here and elsewhere brighten my day.
> However, I can’t stand pictures of Hermès items in which there “just happens” to be all kinds of status items in the background that are, I suppose, there to impress. This is especially obvious when the item in the background has nothing to do with bags, style or fashion - the steering wheel of a luxury car, for example. My inner monologue goes something like “lovely bag, but surely you don’t drive with it in your lap. Just put it on the seat next to you like everybody else. I don’t really care that much about cars…”.


Maybe the message is: Given the price of Hermes items, I expect them to drive me.


----------



## papertiger

Driven mad by the whole mention of the 'quota bag' phenomenon.

Any of my H SAs would be completely confused if I went in and asked them "do you have a quota bag please?" . They'd understand if asked for a Birkin, a Kelly or a Constance, but this whole of use of 'quota' to define the only bags someone's interested in is


----------



## Egel

papertiger said:


> Driven mad by the whole mention of the 'quota bag' phenomenon.
> 
> Any of my H SAs would be completely confused if I went in and asked them "do you have a quota bag please?" . They'd understand if asked for a Birkin, a Kelly or a Constance, but this whole of use of 'quota' to define the only bags someone's interested in is


In some threads I feel "quota" or the newer "qb" is short for "no interest in the house, its heritage or buying across the board".


----------



## papertiger

Egel said:


> In some threads I feel "quota" or the newer "qb" is short for "no interest in the house, its heritage or buying across the board".



Each to his/her own, but that's the main reason for bringing these 'quotas' in the first place.


----------



## leechiyong

I use the phrase quota bag to generalize B/K/Cs when a person desperately wants one and isn't getting it in the timeframe they want.  I don't really need DH associating a particular bag with those conversations.  DH:  "Why are you considering a Birkin?  Weren't you complaining about how hard they are to get?"  Me:  "No, no, I was talking about a video where they were complaining about Birkins being hard to get."  DH:  "Why are you trying to get the same bag as them when they're hard to get?"  Me:  "Um..."


----------



## jenayb

papertiger said:


> Driven mad by the whole mention of the 'quota bag' phenomenon.
> 
> Any of my H SAs would be completely confused if I went in and asked them "do you have a quota bag please?" . They'd understand if asked for a Birkin, a Kelly or a Constance, but this whole of use of 'quota' to define the only bags someone's interested in is



This, and the "entitlement" vibe that I read surrounding quota bags in many threads... I can't understand it. Also the math behind trying to determine an approximate spend makes me a little batty.


----------



## Naynaykilla

jenaywins said:


> This, and the "entitlement" vibe that I read surrounding quota bags in many threads... I can't understand it. Also the math behind trying to determine an approximate spend makes me a little batty.


Yes! I wasn’t even aware that there was an equation. But people make it seem as though if you spend xx amount you are due a bag. But I don’t think it works that way in all cases. I’m sure some stores operate this way but that’s across all luxury brands not just Hermes.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

elliesaurus said:


> Haha I love the justification! But does this mean you need multiple charms on one birkin for optimal coverage?




I try to have one on each side of the bag, but especially one on the side next to my clothes. So, I usually wear one on the back of my Birkin or Kelly.  For example, I have a Chanel jacket with some silver thread in it. To me, it does not feel scratchy at all but it totally scratched a Rodeo charm  on the back of my bag. By the time I noticed, the damage was done. Fortunately, only to the charm. I guess the bag must have "rubbed" against the side of the jacket while I was just carrying it. 

The same goes for Twillys. I really like a "naked" bag  But between hand cream in Winter, sanitisers during Covid and Sunblock in the Summer, I really prefer to wrap those handles instead of having them stained, darkened or discoloured. You can always wash a Twilly.


----------



## HoneyLocks

papertiger said:


> I think my Bolide looks pretty good on a push bike too
> 
> My whole family were car mad, it's nice to be different


The rouge casaque bag I bought today hopefully will match the red frame of my bike.


----------



## duggi84

loves said:


> Depends on the city though, over here we have to scan qr codes at every entryway so it doesn’t make sense to store the phone away, especially if you’re a fast walker and I reach the next mall in under a minute…



Yeah same here, I rarely put my phone in my bag, usually in my front pocket since I am using it constantly.  Unless I'm carrying the Birkin, which makes it easy because it's already open and easy to grab whatever...one of the things I don't like about the Birkin, but works out for the quick storing-and-retrieving of the phone.


----------



## 880

Egel said:


> In some threads I feel "quota" or the newer "qb" is short for "no interest in the house, its heritage or buying across the board".


+1000


----------



## Naynaykilla

MaryAndDogs said:


> I try to have one on each side of the bag, but especially one on the side next to my clothes. So, I usually wear one on the back of my Birkin or Kelly.  For example, I have a Chanel jacket with some silver thread in it. To me, it does not feel scratchy at all but it totally scratched a Rodeo charm  on the back of my bag. By the time I noticed, the damage was done. Fortunately, only to the charm. I guess the bag must have "rubbed" against the side of the jacket while I was just carrying it.
> 
> The same goes for Twillys. I really like a "naked" bag  But between hand cream in Winter, sanitisers during Covid and Sunblock in the Summer, I really prefer to wrap those handles instead of having them stained, darkened or discoloured. You can always wash a Twilly.


100 % on the twilly. I now never leave the house without a twilly on my handles. I figure it’s cheaper than having to spa the bags in the future for discoloration


----------



## lunasauntie

Is it just me or does the canvas or felt option on a Picotin look cheap? I saw some girl trying to resell her canvas picotin for double what a leather one would go for and no one was commenting on it and I wanted to tell her, it’s because it looks cheap!


----------



## jyyanks

I hate when people on FB or social media who care nothing about the brand and only care about the status that a B or a K gives then come on and ask ‘I’m going to visit the H store in x location, how easy is to get a quota bag?’


----------



## Greentea

The word journey.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Journey/Score/Game/Haul 
All make me


----------



## ameliabedelia

That I have to buy crap I don't want.  I bought a twilly, bracelet, some perfume and soap, a few gift cards (not much) and a scarf from Bergdorf, all things I actually wanted and was offered a K a few years ago but I turned down b/c I wasn't ready. Now, I have been a customer for years and have been talking to the same SA for 5 years but there's been no reason to spend money on stuff I don't like.


----------



## 880

lunasauntie said:


> Is it just me or does the canvas or felt option on a Picotin look cheap? I saw some girl trying to resell her canvas picotin for double what a leather one would go for and no one was commenting on it and I wanted to tell her, it’s because it looks cheap!



Agree  The felt looks like an inexpensive craft project, so it tones down branded RTW outfits, which I love (kind of high and low mix)

Someone who worked at Brunello Cuchinelli commented it looked like BC, which makes me feel under the radar

Having said all that, I wouldn’t pay more than retail price for one 

I have an ebene barenia one, no lock, that is more functional (you can tighten the strap)


----------



## somadossi

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Journey/Score/Game/Haul
> All make me
> 
> 
> maxroxxherhandbags said:
> 
> 
> 
> Journey/Score/Game/Haul
> All make me
> 
> 
> 
> Holy  grail bag...
> ...OMG
Click to expand...


----------



## DR2014

tinkerbell68 said:


> I had to 'un-watch' it because I just COULD NOT read some of the posts anymore.


Same. ANd then I started watching it again, lol.


----------



## tking03

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> my latest opinion (unpopular or otherwise?) Is about myself.
> I've realised that reading the 'shopping' section on this forum turns me into a grumpy old woman-
> Mainly the 'H-relationship' and "trip to Paris' threads but not exclusively those.
> I find myself groaning or grimacing every time I see someone ask things like 'what time did you go?/what day?/will there be bags in 3 months time-if not I'll postpone my honeymoon' kind of questions.
> As well as the overthinking and 'I love my SA but in 4 months I haven't had a bag offer-should I swap?' kind of questions.
> I could go on...but I'm making myself angry just thinking about this.
> OT but the only other thread that winds me up as much is in the Chanel forum..its the 'is this a fault?' thread...I dont get people who purchase a bag then go home and forensically examine it looking for flaws.
> All this aside I know I could just not read these threads...but like picking a zit I know it does me no good but I'm strangely drawn to doing so.


The forensic examination of bags once they’ve brought it home is a favorite of mine. “There is a loose thread on the inside rear liner behind the flap” or “DH found a slight mark on the zipper pull but I couldn’t get a good picture as it’s only visible in certain light.” Like, get over yourself!!


----------



## dingobeast

QuelleFromage said:


> So I suppose I have even more unpopular opinions.....
> 
> I have a Toolbox 26 and while it has some major issues (WHY is that strap so short and why is it positioned to literally split the bag in half?) I do love how it looks and it tucks nicely even under a super petite arm. And it holds SO much for its size. Also SAs fall all over mine more than almost any other non-SO bag, although it might be the color (Prune).
> 
> I really dislike the "share your bag offers" thing....it just seems like a contest of "my store loves me more than yours", it's not about "I genuinely want informed opinions, should I take this?" but only about "I could and I did" or "I could and I passed", so there's no actual engagement....it seems like the worst of the current H atmosphere...overall, I wish that thread had never started.
> 
> The Kellydole Picto is even uglier than the original Quelle Idole, and (I may be biased here lol) they apparently even eliminated the pun in the name, so to me it's now just a massive waste of space. I would love to hear if H artisans think it's great or awful because I cannot imagine being asked to make that scary ASCII clown thing.
> 
> *duck*



The Kelly Doll is Mr Koolaid. Change my mind.


----------



## dingobeast

duggi84 said:


> I'm quite mixed on charms...some are super cute (I have a GeeGee, a few Rodeo Pegase and a Mouchi feather charm), but they really have to tie together my outfit or something or I find I don't use them.  And agree on the Twillys on handles!  I don't really like the look for my own style, but have been forced to do it with my Barenia Faubourg on the advice of my SA to prevent the handles darkening too quickly before the bag.  That said, I'm forming another unpopular opinion that the Twillys on handles thing doesn't actually work if your hands get sweaty at all...they just soak it up then hold the sweat against your handles =(


 Agree. You are better served by having something in your bag to clean your hands. Those bags should be on your arm, not clutched in sweaty paws.


----------



## duggi84

dingobeast said:


> Agree. You are better served by having something in your bag to clean your hands. Those bags should be on your arm, not clutched in sweaty paws.



Yes, I keep a microfiber in my bags for my hands (and potential spills), but there's no way I'm gonna get that b25 on my T5-sized wrist 

And leading into another on-topic unpopular opinion: Hermès bracelet sizes are offensive.  Sorry, but we're not all T3-or-smaller!


----------



## oshinex

I may get banned for this , but having a B or K (or several at a time) doesn't instantly mean you have style.


----------



## duggi84

lunasauntie said:


> Is it just me or does the canvas or felt option on a Picotin look cheap? I saw some girl trying to resell her canvas picotin for double what a leather one would go for and no one was commenting on it and I wanted to tell her, it’s because it looks cheap!



I call the felt one a "Picotin Etsy."


----------



## lunasauntie

duggi84 said:


> I call the felt one a "Picotin Etsy."


I love that! The SF store had a felt one on display for what felt like ages…reminded me of a kid’s homework project. (A well-sewn homework project.)


----------



## 880

very unpopular opinions:

In general the latest scarf patterns are ugly and childish and neon
In general, the RTW can be a bit old lady (I’m thinking twillane) and who wears mustard yellow ochre?
In general, the ladies shoes are quite conservative
And, why can’t H reissue some of its silver designs in WG so it won’t tarnish

but, probably I will change my mind next week;
or during my next visit to H;
or when SS22 collection fully arrives, and what I want is sold out lol

ETA: of course, I have some scarves, shoes, RTW, and jewelry that I love


----------



## dingobeast

duggi84 said:


> Yes, I keep a microfiber in my bags for my hands (and potential spills), but there's no way I'm gonna get that b25 on my T5-sized wrist
> 
> And leading into another on-topic unpopular opinion: Hermès bracelet sizes are offensive.  Sorry, but we're not all T3-or-smaller!



True, that wee handle is tough. T


----------



## tking03

oshinex said:


> I may get banned for this , but having a B or K (or several at a time) doesn't instantly mean you have style.


Love this. B/K are not my favorite H bags but they are beautiful to look at and certainly iconic. I do, however, love a good HAC….also to look at.  Sadly the larger HAC’s are too heavy to carry through an airport and too cumbersome to open and close while doing so. They also take up an enormous amount of closet space if you store them in their orange boxes. The last few years I have gravitated more towards the under the radar styles. Well, as under the radar as an Hermes bag can be. The bags, even obscure ones, tend to look like they cost as much as a new Honda, even to people that don’t know what it is.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Greentea said:


> The word journey.


A-FREAKING-MEN


----------



## Crapples

880 said:


> very unpopular opinions:
> 
> In general the latest scarf patterns are ugly and childish and neon
> In general, the RTW can be a bit old lady (I’m thinking twillane) and who wears mustard yellow ochre?
> In general, the ladies shoes are quite conservative
> And, why can’t H reissue some of its silver designs in WG so it won’t tarnish
> 
> but, probably I will change my mind next week;
> or during my next visit to H;
> or when SS22 collection fully arrives, and what I want is sold out lol
> 
> ETA: of course, I have some scarves, shoes, RTW, and jewelry that I love



I did a deep dive into the JPG era at Hermès on this site and fell love with those designs. Very sleek yet feminine and age inclusive. I’d want to wear half of the pieces today and the other half for the next thirty years.


----------



## inverved

It would be nice if they offered more fine jewellery in yellow gold.


----------



## Helventara

A comment in the spend threshold thread prompts me to verbalize my unpopular thought on affordability.

I believe that very very few people can afford H long term to be easily rewarded with goodies but push through it, resulting in mathematical jujitsu and clairvoyant activities we see in this forum.  We need to get our money worth as soon as possible and with the highest (?) bang for our buck.

I am often here and I notice, those who truly get something do spend a lot. Or even better, spend a lot for a sustained period of time. Even if they do not consider themselves big spender or VIPs (as this definition is relative), their postings and purchases often show a certain high-end lifestyle.  This group buys what they like, without much calculation, because they can.

H is actually out of reach for most of us who have to think if it’s reasonable to spend 5/50/500k (or insert any other amounts here) a year on 'stuffs'. That’s a fact and that’s the reality and that's sometimes forgotten in the frenzied unboxing and reveal postings here.


----------



## Book Worm

880 said:


> very unpopular opinions:
> 
> *In general the latest scarf patterns are ugly *and childish and neon
> *In general, the RTW can be a bit old lady (I’m thinking twillane)* and who wears mustard yellow ochre?
> In general,* the ladies shoes are quite conservative*
> And, why can’t H reissue some of its silver designs in WG so it won’t tarnish
> 
> but, probably I will change my mind next week;
> or during my next visit to H;
> or when SS22 collection fully arrives, and what I want is sold out lol
> 
> ETA: of course, I have some scarves, shoes, RTW, and jewelry that I love


Absolute 100% agreement...
About the RTW, I find the fit very challenging...


----------



## Crapples

Book Worm said:


> Absolute 100% agreement...
> About the RTW, I find the fit very challenging...


Not unpopular to me!

This reminds me of the question “skinny or attractive” and I feel like it applies to much of H’s current RTW. The items are cut for straight slim long figures (and generally aren’t meant to be tailored to look nice on other figures). If not for the body type, I wouldn’t look twice at the piece and that’s (IMHO) is not a great marker of design. Compare to many other RTW and HC ateliers of the moment and you’ll see many able to create beautiful clothing that fits a broader variety of physiques (recognizing that high fashion is hardly size inclusive).


----------



## Naynaykilla

Crapples said:


> Not unpopular to me!
> 
> This reminds me of the question “skinny or attractive” and I feel like it applies to much of H’s current RTW. The items are cut for straight slim long figures (and generally aren’t meant to be tailored to look nice on other figures). If not for the body type, I wouldn’t look twice at the piece and that’s (IMHO) is not a great marker of design. Compare to many other RTW and HC ateliers of the moment and you’ll see many able to create beautiful clothing that fits a broader variety of physiques (recognizing that high fashion is hardly size inclusive).


Very true. Even the boxer cut outerwear is not made for us fluffy folks (aka me). The arm holes are always too tight and uncomfortable and sizing up means an even more body fit which is not flattering for my marshmellow like figure


----------



## Book Worm

Crapples said:


> Not unpopular to me!
> 
> This reminds me of the question “skinny or attractive” and I feel like it applies to much of H’s *current RTW*. The items are cut for *straight* slim long figures (and generally aren’t meant to be tailored to look nice on other figures). If not for the body type, I wouldn’t look twice at the piece and that’s (IMHO) is not a great marker of design. Compare to many other RTW and HC ateliers of the moment and you’ll see many able to create beautiful clothing that fits a broader variety of physiques (recognizing that high fashion is hardly size inclusive).


Yesss - I think you made 2 great points here, it's the current RTW that I'm noticing this with and yes they are straight. I also noticed the fit/cut issue in the menswear when I was looking for DH. Even the half-sleeved tees had the sleeves a couple inches too long. 
From the looks of the SS22 collection, those seemed to look promising.


----------



## LouiseCPH

880 said:


> very unpopular opinions:
> 
> In general the latest scarf patterns are ugly and childish and neon
> In general, the RTW can be a bit old lady (I’m thinking twillane) and who wears mustard yellow ochre?
> In general, the ladies shoes are quite conservative
> And, why can’t H reissue some of its silver designs in WG so it won’t tarnish
> 
> but, probably I will change my mind next week;
> or during my next visit to H;
> or when SS22 collection fully arrives, and what I want is sold out lol
> 
> ETA: of course, I have some scarves, shoes, RTW, and jewelry that I love



Ok, to counter your point about the scarves, here is my (based on the ‘Scarf of the day’-thread) unpopular opinion:
So-called “classic” horsey scarves with historic scenes and/or naturalistic (ish) looking horses are boring. Especially when they also come in “classic” colors with no surprising color combinations (and let’s be honest, the oldies did not exactly come with contrast them, did they?). I much prefer geometric patterns or cartoon-like features of recent years.

A good thing there is something for everyone


----------



## 880

LouiseCPH said:


> Ok, to counter your point about the scarves, here is my (based on the ‘Scarf of the day’-thread) unpopular opinion:
> So-called “classic” horsey scarves with historic scenes and/or naturalistic (ish) looking horses are boring. Especially when they also come in “classic” colors with no surprising color combinations (and let’s be honest, the oldies did not exactly come with contrast them, did they?). I much prefer geometric patterns or cartoon-like features of recent years.
> 
> A good thing there is something for everyone


agree re historic scenes and horses too


----------



## dingobeast

Crapples said:


> I did a deep dive into the JPG era at Hermès on this site and fell love with those designs. Very sleek yet feminine and age inclusive. I’d want to wear half of the pieces today and the other half for the next thirty years.


 
I want a shoulder Birkin, a NEW one. The used ones I see have been through hell and back and look like they smell like cat ass.


----------



## DoggieBags

jenaywins said:


> This, and the "entitlement" vibe that I read surrounding quota bags in many threads... I can't understand it. Also the math behind trying to determine an approximate spend makes me a little batty.


The agonizing over what precise mix of purchases (jewelry, home ware, etc.) will get someone a quota bag with the least amount of spend amazes me. I always thought shopping was supposed to be lighthearted and fun. This sounds more like like regression theory and decision trees which I was never very good at in school!


----------



## tking03

dingobeast said:


> I want a shoulder Birkin, a NEW one. The used ones I see have been through hell and back and look like they smell like cat ass.


Well given the number of b/k derivatives Hermes is tossing out for the sake of sales, maybe you’ll get your wish!
In all serious the JPG birkin is a killer.


----------



## duggi84

dingobeast said:


> I want a shoulder Birkin, a NEW one. The used ones I see have been through hell and back and look like they smell like cat ass.



My husband and I have bought a Shoulder Birkin and a Shoulder Kelly and both are in lovely condition with no smells...and were VERY reasonably priced.  They can definitely be had in great condition, just keep your eyes peeled for the right one.


----------



## dingobeast

duggi84 said:


> My husband and I have bought a Shoulder Birkin and a Shoulder Kelly and both are in lovely condition with no smells...and were VERY reasonably priced.  They can definitely be had in great condition, just keep your eyes peeled for the right one.


That is good to know.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Prada Prince

dingobeast said:


> I want a shoulder Birkin, a NEW one. The used ones I see have been through hell and back and look like they smell like cat ass.



Whoops, my bad…


----------



## dingobeast

Prada Prince said:


> Whoops, my bad…
> View attachment 5353598


 What a pretty kitty! So spotty.


----------



## Prada Prince

dingobeast said:


> What a pretty kitty! So spotty.


Thank you! He's a snow mink Bengal.


----------



## chicfinds

delete


----------



## dingobeast

Prada Prince said:


> Thank you! He's a snow mink Bengal.



Well, you must let him know that I love him.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Crapples said:


> I did a deep dive into the JPG era at Hermès on this site and fell love with those designs. Very sleek yet feminine and age inclusive. I’d want to wear half of the pieces today and the other half for the next thirty years.


Yes!!!!
My unpopular opinion is I hate (strong word..sorry lets just say I wouldn't buy or wear such an item even if I was gifted it) the t-shirt dresses and printed tops that just look a bit meh...
Compared to when Margiela (my favourite Hermes era) and JPG designed the collections I've found pieces in the more recent shows that are lovely but little that excites me or makes me wish I had the funds to purchase them.
both JPG and Margiela are brilliant at cutting they can tailor garments that make women feel strong and look amazing (I still own a JPG frock coat from the 80's! and countless items from Margiela but none from their Hermes collections sadly).
I think the Margiela RTW for Hermes still looks modern yet timeless and luxurious...Its my idea of perfect luxury which should never date or become irrelevant


----------



## jiljenner

I agree.

My next unpopular opinion is this: in the wake of the Roaring Teens, a significant number of people feel that they have enough disposable income to develop serious Hermès/ Chanel/ etc habits--but when they learn the unspoken rules of these houses, they realize, dejectedly, that they still aren't _quite _at ultraluxury levels financially.

Hermès is, has always been, and may well always be,_ intentionally _priced out of the reach of the vast majority of the global population. The brand was never intended to satiate the shopping needs of any but the most wealthy. I find no fault in this, personally: much as the artisans of centuries past made a living catering to wealthy patrons, Hermès (and houses like it) make their annual numbers by catering to the ultra-wealthy. They may develop downlines to capture the aspirationally wealthy, and during times of economic excess they may even find themselves catering to the newly wealthy--but ultimately, *ultraluxury is for the ultra-wealthy.* 

I know that some may find that offensive, but 'tis what 'tis.



BVBookshop said:


> A comment in the spend threshold thread prompts me to verbalize my unpopular thought on affordability.
> 
> I believe that very very few people can afford H long term to be easily rewarded with goodies but push through it, resulting in mathematical jujitsu and clairvoyant activities we see in this forum.  We need to get our money worth as soon as possible and with the highest (?) bang for our buck.
> 
> I am often here and I notice, those who truly get something do spend a lot. Or even better, spend a lot for a sustained period of time. Even if they do not consider themselves big spender or VIPs (as this definition is relative), their postings and purchases often show a certain high-end lifestyle.  This group buys what they like, without much calculation, because they can.
> 
> H is actually out of reach for most of us who have to think if it’s reasonable to spend 5/50/500k (or insert any other amounts here) a year on 'stuffs'. That’s a fact and that’s the reality and that's sometimes forgotten in the frenzied unboxing and reveal postings here.


----------



## jiljenner

And since I'm inviting tomatoes anyway: if you must agonize over resell value, and endeavor to keep your bag in pristine condition so as to affect resale value as little as possible, perhaps you are unable to afford your prized possession. (If you're naturally anal, and endeavor to keep your bag in pristine condition for _any other _reason, please avoid taking offense.)


----------



## CheckIfTheresACoupon

As someone who has just started looking at Hermes accessories and clothing, I find Hermes prices 'affordable' when you don't factor in exotics and fine jewelry in comparison to Chanel. 
A simple embroidered white tee shirt at Chanel can easily run you 2000$ USD. Whereas with Hermes you can purchase a tee shirt for around 700$ USD. Somewhat similar story for handbags when we remove Birkin and Kelly bags. You cant even buy a mini-sized Chanel bag at Picotin or Evelyne prices.


----------



## Helventara

jiljenner said:


> Hermès (and houses like it) make their annual numbers by catering to the ultra-wealthy. They may develop downlines to capture the aspirationally wealthy, and during times of economic excess they may even find themselves catering to the newly wealthy--but ultimately, *ultraluxury is for the ultra-wealthy*


You said it!

I guess this is why H prioritizes customers who can do this and not those who pull an excel to track spending. It can feel personal but unfortunately it’s not.
Problem wih H is that, compared to competitors (I mean Chanel…), their bags suddenly look 'reasonable' and attainable. Frustrations ensues, here we are, and this forum flourishes


----------



## lulilu

I often read (maybe it's more often in the Paris thread) people saying they were disappointed in the bag/color/size/etc they were offered, but they bought it anyway.  Why????


----------



## Xthgirl

lulilu said:


> I often read (maybe it's more often in the Paris thread) people saying they were disappointed in the bag/color/size/etc they were offered, but they bought it anyway.  Why????



because they can always resell it at premium. ‍♀ I got offred an ostrich constance to go but declined. I dont want to take advantage of the entire quota bag or slg “shortage” situation. Lets be nice and let someone else enjoy and buy these leather goods at “non premium prices”. Pay it forward and better things will come back ten-fold.


----------



## lulilu

htxgirl said:


> because they can always resell it at premium. ‍♀ I got offred an ostrich constance to go but declined. I dont want to take advantage of the entire quota bag or slg “shortage” situation. Lets be nice and let someone else enjoy and buy these leather goods at “non premium prices”. Pay it forward and better things will come back ten-fold.


I declined a number of bags in Paris because I was after a very specific bag.  Ironically, I got it at my home store some months later.  Buying merely to resell, or to say you got it in Paris?  smdh


----------



## ladysarah

papertiger said:


> Driven mad by the whole mention of the 'quota bag' phenomenon.
> 
> Any of my H SAs would be completely confused if I went in and asked them "do you have a quota bag please?" . They'd understand if asked for a Birkin, a Kelly or a Constance, but this whole of use of 'quota' to define the only bags someone's interested in is


----------



## Naynaykilla

htxgirl said:


> because they can always resell it at premium. ‍♀ I got offred an ostrich constance to go but declined. I dont want to take advantage of the entire quota bag or slg “shortage” situation. Lets be nice and let someone else enjoy and buy these leather goods at “non premium prices”. Pay it forward and better things will come back ten-fold.


100 % my philosophy as well! I never accept a bag just for the sake of it.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## etoupebirkin

Parents buying their young (4-10 year old) daughters Hermes bags and showing it off on social media. Hermes bags are NOT toys.

A mini-Lindy at age five?
She’s gonna want a mini-Kelly for her sixth, and a Himalayan by her 10th.


----------



## undecided45

duggi84 said:


> And leading into another on-topic unpopular opinion: Hermès bracelet sizes are offensive.  Sorry, but we're not all T3-or-smaller!


AMEN! More bracelet/ring styles in more sizes please. Cartier understands this, why not H??


----------



## Xthgirl

etoupebirkin said:


> Parents buying their young (4-10 year old) daughters Hermes bags and showing it off on social media. Hermes bags are NOT toys.
> 
> A mini-Lindy at age five?
> She’s gonna want a mini-Kelly for her sixth, and a Himalayan by her 10th.


Yep. The Kardashian/Jenner kids. Start them young.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

htxgirl said:


> Yep. The Kardashian/Jenner kids. Start them young.
> View attachment 5355779


I find that nauseating when there are children all over the world suffering from food poverty.
A child that age would be just as happy with a plastic 'toy' bag..These bags are just being brought for the children in order for the parents to show off.
Its quite sad.
And personally I wouldn't want to carry a bag thats been seen being worn by a toddler......


----------



## ameliabedelia

That bag is a teacher's salary


----------



## biscuit 1

As Dylan said - money doesn’t talk, it swears .


----------



## Egel

htxgirl said:


> Yep. The Kardashian/Jenner kids. Start them young.
> View attachment 5355779





This is a two year old. This is note cute.


----------



## jblended

htxgirl said:


> Yep. The Kardashian/Jenner kids. Start them young.


Do they get gifted these bags, by any chance? It almost feels like an influencer freebie with the obligatory/ contractual social media post to promote the brand!


----------



## Egel

jblended said:


> Do they get gifted these bags, by any chance? It almost feels like an influencer freebie with the obligatory/ contractual social media post to promote the brand!


It might feel as a "gift with purchase" when you buy cosmetics. You can give those to a toddler. Hermès does send cosmetics to influencers. But I hope that Hermès doesn't gift bags. That would be really off putting and imo not what the brand needs


----------



## etoupebirkin

jblended said:


> Do they get gifted these bags, by any chance? It almost feels like an influencer freebie with the obligatory/ contractual social media post to promote the brand!


I do not believe that Hermes would gift a mini-Kelly, even to the K clan. They typically do not gift anything to influencers to my knowledge. Famous people are allowed to buy whatever items that pleases them. Emphasis on buy.


----------



## duggi84

Egel said:


> View attachment 5357340
> 
> This is a two year old. This is note cute.



This is actually a vintage Dalmatian Kelly Ado in Rouge H with GHW and it appears to be in perfect condition...stunned that a 2 year old is carrying this.  I hope she's been taught to take proper care of it =(


----------



## ladysarah

jblended said:


> Do they get gifted these bags, by any chance? It almost feels like an influencer freebie with the obligatory/ contractual social media post to promote the brand!





etoupebirkin said:


> I do not believe that Hermes would gift a mini-Kelly, even to the K clan. They typically do not gift anything to influencers to my knowledge. Famous people are allowed to buy whatever items that pleases them. Emphasis on buy.


No free gift- at the moment one can’t even get on the ‘wish list’ for a mini Kelly it’s not as if Hermes needs to off load stock…


----------



## Egel

etoupebirkin said:


> I do not believe that Hermes would gift a mini-Kelly, even to the K clan. They typically do not gift anything to influencers to my knowledge. Famous people are allowed to buy whatever items that pleases them. Emphasis on buy.


I am so sorry. I was typing slower than I was thinking. 

H. gave out "thank you" bags to influencers after the influencer lunches. A couple of them posted pictures on instagram. It was when they first came out with cosmetics. 

I know that this is a kelly ado (thank you @duggi84 ) When I said "free gift with purchase that is age appropriate for a toddler" I meant those little plastic or cotton pouches you sometimes get when you buy a set in sephora. I know that H. does not give out leather bags


----------



## etoupebirkin

Egel said:


> View attachment 5357340
> 
> This is a two year old. This is note cute.


This just kills me. It’s a collector’s treasure. I hope that this is just a photo op.


----------



## ameliabedelia

Hermes should not charge 5 cents for the shopping bag after you've spent THOUSANDS.  Tacky.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## jenayb

ameliabedelia said:


> Hermes should not charge 5 cents for the shopping bag after you've spent THOUSANDS.  Tacky.



Really??? I have never encountered this!


----------



## ameliabedelia

jenaywins said:


> Really??? I have never encountered this!



Here in NYC, at Madison, yes.  I believe it's a NYC policy etc but c'mon......Hermes can't pick up the city tab?


----------



## biscuit 1

?


----------



## haute okole

I love y’all, but please do not show off your new Hermes open toe shoes on your feet. Please just don’t.


----------



## taetaebear

Fine Jewelry in an orange padded PAPER BOX is tacky


----------



## DR2014

ameliabedelia said:


> Here in NYC, at Madison, yes.  I believe it's a NYC policy etc but c'mon......Hermes can't pick up the city tab?


Wall st also


----------



## jyyanks

ameliabedelia said:


> Here in NYC, at Madison, yes.  I believe it's a NYC policy etc but c'mon......Hermes can't pick up the city tab?



i just looked at my receipt from Madison today - I didn't get charged...Maybe my SA forgot?


----------



## Naynaykilla

jyyanks said:


> i just looked at my receipt from Madison today - I didn't get charged...Maybe my SA forgot?


It’s also sporadic for me, sometimes I get charged sometimes I don’t


----------



## acrowcounted

ameliabedelia said:


> Hermes should not charge 5 cents for the shopping bag after you've spent THOUSANDS.  Tacky.


It’s a regional policy that H has no control over. Its intended to make people more mindful about the wastefulness of single use bags and the retailers can face huge fines if they don’t comply.


----------



## LouiseCPH

acrowcounted said:


> It’s a regional policy that H has no control over. Its intended to make people more mindful about the wastefulness of single use bags and the retailers can face huge fines if they don’t comply.


It’s the same way in my country (Denmark).


----------



## shrpthorn

LouiseCPH said:


> It’s the same way in my country (Denmark).


As discussed in the Vancouver, Canada  shopping thread, the city of Vancouver has a similar policy - 5 cents for any bag, any retailer. Again, it's about the wastage with single use bags.


----------



## jlone

acrowcounted said:


> It’s a regional policy that H has no control over. Its intended to make people more mindful about the wastefulness of single use bags and the retailers can face huge fines if they don’t comply.


They should offer a discount if the customer doesn't want all the packaging as the cost of all packaging is included in the over all price so essentially they're saving themselves money.


----------



## Liberté

jlone said:


> They should offer a discount if the customer doesn't want all the packaging as the cost of all packaging is included in the over all price so essentially they're saving themselves money.


I picture people leaving the Hermes store with loose items sans dust bags or boxes floating around in a black trash bags they brought themselves.


----------



## jlone

Liberté said:


> I picture people leaving the Hermes store with loose items sans dust bags or boxes floating around in a black trash bags they brought themselves.


You've got some imagination!!


----------



## JavaJo

shrpthorn said:


> As discussed in the Vancouver, Canada  shopping thread, the city of Vancouver has a similar policy - 5 cents for any bag, any retailer. Again, it's about the wastage with single use bags.


I wouldn’t minds using a reusable bag (although the Hermes ones would have to be HUGE to fit a box that the QB’s come in).  @duggi84 has a silk shopping tote (from what I recall)… Recently shopped at Gucci, and my items came in this reusable tote.  I just have to remember to bring it with me next time I’m in there  or I pay the 5 cents


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Tonimichelle

JavaJo said:


> I wouldn’t minds using a reusable bag (although the Hermes ones would have to be HUGE to fit a box that the QB’s come in).  @duggi84 has a silk shopping tote (from what I recall)… Recently shopped at Gucci, and my items came in this reusable tote.  I just have to remember to bring it with me next time I’m in there  or I pay the 5 cents
> View attachment 5359267


I was weirdly pleased with the reusable bag I got for 10p last time I bought a pair of Doc Martens (it doesn’t take much to make me happy!)


----------



## Tonimichelle

On the subject of me being a bit weird.. does anyone else find the hold ‘music’ a bit creepy when you‘re on hold to H.com. There’s happy birds cheeping, then if you wait long enough a church bell tolls slowly followed by a galloping horse pulled carriage I think. Every time I hear it I picture a sinister looking horse and carriage coming out of the mist toward me. 

I heard Canterbury Cathedral bell toll for a funeral I suspect while I was at work this afternoon and it reminded me!


----------



## jenayb

Tonimichelle said:


> On the subject of me being a bit weird.. does anyone else find the hold ‘music’ a bit creepy when you‘re on hold to H.com. There’s happy birds cheeping, then if you wait long enough a church bell tolls slowly followed by a galloping horse pulled carriage I think. Every time I hear it I picture a sinister looking horse and carriage coming out of the mist toward me.
> 
> I heard Canterbury Cathedral bell toll for a funeral I suspect while I was at work this afternoon and it reminded me!
> View attachment 5359342



I think it's meant to have a more whimsical vibe, but now that you mention, I could see it going down the Headless Horseman path.


----------



## Book Worm

Tonimichelle said:


> On the subject of me being a bit weird.. does anyone else find the hold ‘music’ a bit creepy when you‘re on hold to H.com. There’s happy birds cheeping, then if you wait long enough a church bell tolls slowly followed by a galloping horse pulled carriage I think. Every time I hear it I picture a sinister looking horse and carriage coming out of the mist toward me.
> 
> I heard Canterbury Cathedral bell toll for a funeral I suspect while I was at work this afternoon and it reminded me!
> View attachment 5359342


And the Award for The Best Unpopular Opinion of the year goes to….THIS 
@Mods - We need an annual vote for these!


----------



## Xthgirl

Tonimichelle said:


> On the subject of me being a bit weird.. does anyone else find the hold ‘music’ a bit creepy when you‘re on hold to H.com. There’s happy birds cheeping, then if you wait long enough a church bell tolls slowly followed by a galloping horse pulled carriage I think. Every time I hear it I picture a sinister looking horse and carriage coming out of the mist toward me.
> 
> I heard Canterbury Cathedral bell toll for a funeral I suspect while I was at work this afternoon and it reminded me!
> View attachment 5359342


This is so random .


----------



## duggi84

I have to admit I've enjoyed watching everyone freak out over paying for the shopping bags after a significant portion of major world cities have been doing it for years now...I guess inflation's gotten bad enough that H shoppers in those places have finally started to notice that tiny [city mandated] surcharge


----------



## SouthTampa

Tonimichelle said:


> On the subject of me being a bit weird.. does anyone else find the hold ‘music’ a bit creepy when you‘re on hold to H.com. There’s happy birds cheeping, then if you wait long enough a church bell tolls slowly followed by a galloping horse pulled carriage I think. Every time I hear it I picture a sinister looking horse and carriage coming out of the mist toward me.
> 
> I heard Canterbury Cathedral bell toll for a funeral I suspect while I was at work this afternoon and it reminded me!
> View attachment 5359342


Somebody could be a writer


----------



## Crapples

Tonimichelle said:


> On the subject of me being a bit weird.. does anyone else find the hold ‘music’ a bit creepy when you‘re on hold to H.com. There’s happy birds cheeping, then if you wait long enough a church bell tolls slowly followed by a galloping horse pulled carriage I think. Every time I hear it I picture a sinister looking horse and carriage coming out of the mist toward me.
> 
> I heard Canterbury Cathedral bell toll for a funeral I suspect while I was at work this afternoon and it reminded me!
> View attachment 5359342


This is an interesting description but 100% agree!


----------



## Perja

Tonimichelle said:


> On the subject of me being a bit weird.. does anyone else find the hold ‘music’ a bit creepy when you‘re on hold to H.com. There’s happy birds cheeping, then if you wait long enough a church bell tolls slowly followed by a galloping horse pulled carriage I think. Every time I hear it I picture a sinister looking horse and carriage coming out of the mist toward me.
> 
> I heard Canterbury Cathedral bell toll for a funeral I suspect while I was at work this afternoon and it reminded me!
> View attachment 5359342


For whom the bell tolls? _For our credit cards… _


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

I feel like defending epsom's honor here, plus it's an unpopular opinion 

- Epsom is great if you love lightweight, structured bags and don't care about patina and your bags looking aged.

I have an epsom B30 and I selected it specifically for its weight (I'm petite and have like, -1 muscle mass) and structure. The less slouchy and more durable the bag the better it is for me lol. Yes I suppose it looks a bit plastic-y, but I for one will gladly trade that mischaracterization for its functionality. 

- Most of H items' perceived value and 'beauty' comes from their pricetag. Therefore...
- ...ppl are probably required to spend a certain amount things before being offered quota bags so H can offload many of their overpriced and mostly tacky items that won't get a second glance otherwise.
- Not everyone who wants to keep a bag worth thousands of dollars looking good and esp the handles clean is thinking of reselling or is financially insecure--sometimes people just like things looking neat ✨
- I think 'personalizing' quota bags with DIY permanent markings/accessories, like sticking pins on them, drawing/writing on them etc is a stunt that screams I WIPE MY BUM WITH MONEY and not avant garde at all.
- I'll get flak for saying this again lol but I think _epsom _constances look refreshingly cute, esp in C18/smaller. Guess I'm just an epsom gal, sorry


----------



## Crapples

Capt_Longshanks said:


> I feel like defending epsom's honor here, plus it's an unpopular opinion
> 
> - Epsom is great if you love lightweight, structured bags and don't care about patina and your bags looking aged.
> 
> I have an epsom B30 and I selected it specifically for its weight (I'm petite and have like, -1 muscle mass) and structure. The less slouchy and more durable the bag the better it is for me lol. Yes I suppose it looks a bit plastic-y, but I for one will gladly trade that mischaracterization for its functionality.
> 
> - Most of H items' perceived value and 'beauty' comes from their pricetag. Therefore...
> - ...ppl are probably required to spend a certain amount things before being offered quota bags so H can offload many of their overpriced and mostly tacky items that won't get a second glance otherwise.
> - Not everyone who wants to keep a bag worth thousands of dollars looking good and esp the handles clean is thinking of reselling or is financially insecure--sometimes people just like things looking neat ✨
> - I think 'personalizing' quota bags with DIY permanent markings/accessories, like sticking pins on them, drawing/writing on them etc is a stunt that screams I WIPE MY BUM WITH MONEY and not avant garde at all.
> - I'll get flak for saying this again lol but I think _epsom _constances look refreshingly cute, esp in C18/smaller. Guess I'm just an epsom gal, sorry


Besides the Epsom love I’m 100% with you.


----------



## Baker00

I love Epsom too and I think it’s a very unpopular opinion here 



Capt_Longshanks said:


> I feel like defending epsom's honor here, plus it's an unpopular opinion
> 
> - Epsom is great if you love lightweight, structured bags and don't care about patina and your bags looking aged.
> 
> I have an epsom B30 and I selected it specifically for its weight (I'm petite and have like, -1 muscle mass) and structure. The less slouchy and more durable the bag the better it is for me lol. Yes I suppose it looks a bit plastic-y, but I for one will gladly trade that mischaracterization for its functionality.
> 
> - Most of H items' perceived value and 'beauty' comes from their pricetag. Therefore...
> - ...ppl are probably required to spend a certain amount things before being offered quota bags so H can offload many of their overpriced and mostly tacky items that won't get a second glance otherwise.
> - Not everyone who wants to keep a bag worth thousands of dollars looking good and esp the handles clean is thinking of reselling or is financially insecure--sometimes people just like things looking neat ✨
> - I think 'personalizing' quota bags with DIY permanent markings/accessories, like sticking pins on them, drawing/writing on them etc is a stunt that screams I WIPE MY BUM WITH MONEY and not avant garde at all.
> - I'll get flak for saying this again lol but I think _epsom _constances look refreshingly cute, esp in C18/smaller. Guess I'm just an epsom gal, sorry


----------



## DeryaHm

jenaywins said:


> I think it's meant to have a more whimsical vibe, but now that you mention, I could see it going down the Headless Horseman path.



If we have any Lausannoises here, but it reminds me of the noises on the M2.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Occasionally I browse Hermes.com looking for another Evelyne. There are never any bags but there are multiple aluminium Evelyne cuffs. Hideous.


----------



## carrie8

Browsing through the pics in the treath stars and public figures, i was thinking there goes the name of the brand. What is wrong with quiet and moderate luxury these days? Oh well, just my two cents.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Liberté

duggi84 said:


> I have to admit I've enjoyed watching everyone freak out over paying for the shopping bags after a significant portion of major world cities have been doing it for years now...I guess inflation's gotten bad enough that H shoppers in those places have finally started to notice that tiny [city mandated] surcharge


I think in some places, only plastic bags are taxed or have to be paid separately. If I remember correctly, in France plastic bags are more or less not available anymore, but I don't remember paying separately for mostly recycled or recyclable paper bag in higher end stores. It's a bit strange that the store can't offer you a bag at no extra charge even if taxes have to be paid per bag at some point. They can offer champagne, water bottles in plastic, chocolates wrapped in three layers and plastic baubles (Chanel "gifts" for clients..), but not a recycled paper bag...


----------



## Xthgirl

Capt_Longshanks said:


> I feel like defending epsom's honor here, plus it's an unpopular opinion
> 
> - Epsom is great if you love lightweight, structured bags and don't care about patina and your bags looking aged.
> 
> I have an epsom B30 and I selected it specifically for its weight (I'm petite and have like, -1 muscle mass) and structure. The less slouchy and more durable the bag the better it is for me lol. Yes I suppose it looks a bit plastic-y, but I for one will gladly trade that mischaracterization for its functionality.
> 
> - Most of H items' perceived value and 'beauty' comes from their pricetag. Therefore...
> - ...ppl are probably required to spend a certain amount things before being offered quota bags so H can offload many of their overpriced and mostly tacky items that won't get a second glance otherwise.
> - Not everyone who wants to keep a bag worth thousands of dollars looking good and esp the handles clean is thinking of reselling or is financially insecure--sometimes people just like things looking neat ✨
> - I think 'personalizing' quota bags with DIY permanent markings/accessories, like sticking pins on them, drawing/writing on them etc is a stunt that screams I WIPE MY BUM WITH MONEY and not avant garde at all.
> - I'll get flak for saying this again lol but I think _epsom _constances look refreshingly cute, esp in C18/smaller. Guess I'm just an epsom gal, sorry


I echo the same sentiment about epsom.  Also petite at 5’2. TBH i feel like nobody wanted the B30 epsom i was offered thats why it was offered to me in the first place but boy when i saw it, no hesitations. Love how it feels overall and is very lightweight and durable. I spilled oily sauce on it while in vegas—- just wiped it damp with one swipe and it looked like nothing happened. 

If i want a slouchier looking birkin i would go for B35 in clemence but i dont think i would have any ocassion to use it since i use GP36 leather for work and conferences and dont want to draw any attention w/ professional aquaintances. I dont think i would be using B35 just going out and about (considering my petite frame). If money is not an issue, by all means i would get one in noir phw b35 clemence. 
i have to say though, the K in sellier epsom is quite heavy. Im surprised


----------



## Bereal

I’m sad that going to the Hermes store in my town is like going to Walmart. Poor service (SA too busy to deal with one customer at a time) and even worse inventory.


----------



## boymom2014

duggi84 said:


> I have to admit I've enjoyed watching everyone freak out over paying for the shopping bags after a significant portion of major world cities have been doing it for years now...I guess inflation's gotten bad enough that H shoppers in those places have finally started to notice that tiny [city mandated] surcharge



For the SF Bay Area, it's the norm in the city to bring your own bags. It's easy to spot tourists and or shoppers from elsewhere because they would carry the store paper or plastic bags. It's so common here for everyone to bring their own bags, it's uncommon to see a branded paper bag!  The surcharge on the customer is small, but the business can be fined/penalized if they don't charge.

Now what I don't understand, is why Hermes doesn't have their own reuseable bags. Hermes values conservation in their support of wild cats, and with Petit H they are looking at creative ways to use scrap/excess material.  The bag doesn't have to be silk but a tasteful high quality cotton version would be well used.  To me, it will fall in line with their values but that's just my take on it.


----------



## lunasauntie

boymom2014 said:


> For the SF Bay Area, it's the norm in the city to bring your own bags. It's easy to spot tourists and or shoppers from elsewhere because they would carry the store paper or plastic bags. It's so common here for everyone to bring their own bags, it's uncommon to see a branded paper bag!  The surcharge on the customer is small, but the business can be fined/penalized if they don't charge.
> 
> Now what I don't understand, is why Hermes doesn't have their own reuseable bags. Hermes values conservation in their support of wild cats, and with Petit H they are looking at creative ways to use scrap/excess material.  The bag doesn't have to be silk but a tasteful high quality cotton version would be well used.  To me, it will fall in line with their values but that's just my take on it.


Yes but funny enough, none of us SF locals bring a reusable bag to the Hermes store downtown. That would actually look funny. I’d love a reusable bag à la Lululemon. Their bags are durable and simple. To be honest, I’d love to have an alternative to the giant orange boxes. They take up so much space and in SF, space is massively limited. I could throw them away (I mean recycle), but they seem so hardy and potentially reusable. But what am I going to reuse them for other than storage?


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

Baker00 said:


> I love Epsom too and I think it’s a very unpopular opinion here


It's certainly in the top 5! 


htxgirl said:


> I echo the same sentiment about epsom.  Also petite at 5’2. TBH i feel like nobody wanted the B30 epsom i was offered thats why it was offered to me in the first place but boy when i saw it, no hesitations. Love how it feels overall and is very lightweight and durable. I spilled oily sauce on it while in vegas—- just wiped it damp with one swipe and it looked like nothing happened.
> 
> If i want a slouchier looking birkin i would go for B35 in clemence but i dont think i would have any ocassion to use it since i use GP36 leather for work and conferences and dont want to draw any attention w/ professional aquaintances. I dont think i would be using B35 just going out and about (considering my petite frame). If money is not an issue, by all means i would get one in noir phw b35 clemence.
> i have to say though, the K in sellier epsom is quite heavy. Im surprised


Yes I think my B was a rejected offer too, and like you I had no hesitations when it was shown to me. My local boutiques don't have many epsom Bs in stock because people don't really go for them. More for us!  And so true that being able to just wipe things off it is a a definitive selling point.

I tried a B35 once and looked like a kid carrying mommy's bag lol so I think 30/25 is the size for me. Would've gone for a 25 if it weren't for the fact that it's deliberately made to be hand-carried, which is a hassle. Hope you get your noir clemence one day!


----------



## boymom2014

Yes I have that love/hate feelings on Hermes boxes too.  I have to compete with my young son and H for limited closet space and often times books/legos/art projects take priority.


----------



## Christofle

boymom2014 said:


> Yes I have that love/hate feelings on Hermes boxes too.  I have to compete with my young son and H for limited closet space and often times books/legos/art projects take priority.


Hermes boxes go straight to the recycle bin! Once a collection reaches a certain point it just becomes a hassle. Unless it’s an item that might be helpful to keep in a box such as a hat/scarf to protect it from moths.


----------



## Baker00

How about using the boxes for the Books/legos/art projects 



boymom2014 said:


> Yes I have that love/hate feelings on Hermes boxes too.  I have to compete with my young son and H for limited closet space and often times books/legos/art projects take priority.


----------



## hermes&chanel

lunasauntie said:


> Yes but funny enough, none of us SF locals bring a reusable bag to the Hermes store downtown. That would actually look funny. I’d love a reusable bag à la Lululemon. Their bags are durable and simple. To be honest, I’d love to have an alternative to the giant orange boxes. They take up so much space and in SF, space is massively limited. I could throw them away (I mean recycle), but they seem so hardy and potentially reusable. But what am I going to reuse them for other than storage?



I definitely do not bring my own bag to the store but I do ask for a white one at the store.  If you’re planning to walk a few blocks to your car, it is way more low key and you can reuse the bag.


----------



## hermes&chanel

Baker00 said:


> I love Epsom too and I think it’s a very unpopular opinion here



I ❤️ Epsom


----------



## hermes&chanel

Unpopular opinion - Unboxing videos that goes on about the raincoat, pillow and all that nonsense. Just show us the bag already! Please don’t peel off the protective stickers and go on and on about it.


----------



## Suncatcher

Baker00 said:


> I love Epsom too and I think it’s a very unpopular opinion here


I love epsom and could care less if others don’t like it.  My epsom bearn wallet is well worn and beaten up and has that broken in, well used feeling.  Just divine.  Also have an epsom birkin and it takes colour so beautifully and richly.


----------



## duggi84

boymom2014 said:


> For the SF Bay Area, it's the norm in the city to bring your own bags. It's easy to spot tourists and or shoppers from elsewhere because they would carry the store paper or plastic bags. It's so common here for everyone to bring their own bags, it's uncommon to see a branded paper bag!  The surcharge on the customer is small, but the business can be fined/penalized if they don't charge.
> 
> Now what I don't understand, is why Hermes doesn't have their own reuseable bags. Hermes values conservation in their support of wild cats, and with Petit H they are looking at creative ways to use scrap/excess material.  The bag doesn't have to be silk but a tasteful high quality cotton version would be well used.  To me, it will fall in line with their values but that's just my take on it.





lunasauntie said:


> Yes but funny enough, none of us SF locals bring a reusable bag to the Hermes store downtown. That would actually look funny. I’d love a reusable bag à la Lululemon. Their bags are durable and simple. To be honest, I’d love to have an alternative to the giant orange boxes. They take up so much space and in SF, space is massively limited. I could throw them away (I mean recycle), but they seem so hardy and potentially reusable. But what am I going to reuse them for other than storage?



Actually they have made reusable bags in the past, I have a Silky Pop Tote from the 2005-2010-ish era and use it a lot, it folds into a simple leather wallet thing that's zipped-around and is just under the size and dimensions of a standard (American) paper grocery bag.  I typically keep it in my bag when visiting H and have used it several times.  I also will frequently just pop smaller purchases into whatever bag I'm carrying.  It's also big enough to fully carry a Birkin 25 or similar, while still fitting inside it while closed (I have a video of that). It saves the awkwardness of carrying a reusable bag into H because (1) nobody knows I have it until I need to use it and (2) it's H so they can't judge 

Edit: I meant to say I wish they'd start making them again...they have a few flimsy light bags, but none that can be folded-up and put away inside another bag like that.


----------



## boymom2014

duggi84 said:


> Actually they have made reusable bags in the past, I have a Silky Pop Tote from the 2005-2010-ish era and use it a lot, it folds into a simple leather wallet thing that's zipped-around and is just under the size and dimensions of a standard (American) paper grocery bag.  I typically keep it in my bag when visiting H and have used it several times.  I also will frequently just pop smaller purchases into whatever bag I'm carrying.  It's also big enough to fully carry a Birkin 25 or similar, while still fitting inside it while closed (I have a video of that). It saves the awkwardness of carrying a reusable bag into H because (1) nobody knows I have it until I need to use it and (2) it's H so they can't judge
> 
> Edit: I meant to say I wish they'd start making them again...they have a few flimsy light bags, but none that can be folded-up and put away inside another bag like that.



That is so neat! My 'shopping bag' is a cloth sezane tote (I have several of them!). It's quite small when it's folded up, and I keep in my bag.  People do like the designs or patterns on them.  I also have several from Rothy's and Amour Vert that I use for shopping. I'm just a supporter of re-useable bags and a lot of them are quite nice!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## jenayb

On the topic of Epsom, I only like it as a utilitarian choice. I like it for my bags that I can take out in the rain etc witgout worrying. I also like it for wallets and SLG that I know will be rolling around inside of my bags. 

On the topic of boxes, I keep almost all of mine as they are arranged at the *very* top of my walk-in. We have abnormally tall ceilings so when we did our closets, there was this large space that was not useable for me because I am.. ehem, vertically challenged, shall we say. So the boxes fill the space and add colour. Outside of that, I could totally see where people wouldn't have any use for them.


----------



## lastnametea

Not sure how unpopular this opinion is but i don't like Hermes fine jewelry. It's either covered in diamonds or it's extremely dainty-what I call,

skinny jewelry.


----------



## Crapples

lastnametea said:


> Not sure how unpopular this opinion is but i don't like Hermes fine jewelry. It's either covered in diamonds or it's extremely dainty-what I call,
> 
> skinny jewelry.


That’s why I love it! But definitely agree with you on the gold styles. My unpopular opinion is that I wish they’d stop with so much rose gold. I want more yellow gold!

If you like chunky funky stuff, silver is where it’s at.


----------



## Xthgirl

lastnametea said:


> Not sure how unpopular this opinion is but i don't like Hermes fine jewelry. It's either covered in diamonds or it's extremely dainty-what I call,
> 
> skinny jewelry.





Crapples said:


> That’s why I love it! But definitely agree with you on the gold styles. My unpopular opinion is that I wish they’d stop with so much rose gold. I want more yellow gold!
> 
> If you like chunky funky stuff, silver is where it’s at.



Ditto. The only jewelry i ever like from H is the diamond constance necklace. -I like the all white gold with diamonds one. 
Im a bangle girl but id rather buy bangles from a lot of other brands.

Not a fan of sterling silver because they tarnish and need maintenance. Also, these dont feel as luxurios and precious as real gold. Although i love the designs of some of the long necklaces. Im also more of a RG rather than YG kinda gal.


----------



## dingobeast

I will never, ever stop laughing at dressing your Birkin up in these things:LOL


----------



## Book Worm

dingobeast said:


> I will never, ever stop laughing at dressing your Birkin up in these things:LOL


Omg 
I have never seen this before and now i wish I hadn’t….
No….just no….


----------



## dingobeast

Book Worm said:


> Omg
> I have never seen this before and now i wish I hadn’t….
> No….just no….


 Please watch the video in the beginning, and then click through the CAPES! OMG


----------



## tinkerbell68

dingobeast said:


> I will never, ever stop laughing at dressing your Birkin up in these things:LOL


OMG! Speechless...


----------



## tinkerbell68

dingobeast said:


> I will never, ever stop laughing at dressing your Birkin up in these things:LOL


Real? Why would _ANYONE_ do that to their B?


----------



## Book Worm

dingobeast said:


> Please watch the video in the beginning, and then click through the CAPES! OMG


I’ll pass….I’m worried, it’ll turn me off the B/K!


----------



## Senbei

dingobeast said:


> I will never, ever stop laughing at dressing your Birkin up in these things:LOL



I believe this is a popular opinion.


----------



## dingobeast

Senbei said:


> I believe this is a popular opinion.


Oh, thank heavens. BUT someone is buying these.


----------



## Addicted to bags

dingobeast said:


> Please watch the video in the beginning, and then click through the CAPES! OMG


Did you see the price of those hideous capes?!?


----------



## Book Worm

Addicted to bags said:


> Did you see the price of those hideous capes?!?


U know, HIDEOUS is the first adjective that came to my mind when i saw these….


----------



## duggi84

dingobeast said:


> I will never, ever stop laughing at dressing your Birkin up in these things:LOL





Book Worm said:


> Omg
> I have never seen this before and now i wish I hadn’t….
> No….just no….





tinkerbell68 said:


> Real? Why would _ANYONE_ do that to their B?



OK so we all went through a bit of craziness through the pandemic...it's ok.  Let's just chalk this up to that and pretend it away


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## PrincessTingTing

.......when arts and crafts get out of hand 


dingobeast said:


> I will never, ever stop laughing at dressing your Birkin up in these things:LOL


----------



## Prada Prince

dingobeast said:


> I will never, ever stop laughing at dressing your Birkin up in these things:LOL


All I can say is…


----------



## calicocat

dingobeast said:


> I will never, ever stop laughing at dressing your Birkin up in these things:LOL


Leave your Birkins naked!!  I was mesmerized by the naked B in the video until the *gasp* monstrosity came out. Anyone pinpoint the B color in the video for me? Is it Craie? Argile? Beton? Perle? Has the nicest creamy greige to my (tired) eyes.

OT - I dislike contrast stitching


----------



## dingobeast

calicocat said:


> Leave your Birkins naked!!  I was mesmerized by the naked B in the video until the *gasp* monstrosity came out. Anyone pinpoint the B color in the video for me? Is it Craie? Argile? Beton? Perle? Has the nicest creamy greige to my (tired) eyes.
> 
> OT - I dislike contrast stitching


 Trench, I think. Agree about contrast stitching, makes me not like the Gold bags. Something kind of 70s about it, and not in a good way.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

dingobeast said:


> I will never, ever stop laughing at dressing your Birkin up in these things:LOL


What in the actual Cinnamon Toast Crunch F*ck is *that* all about?!?


----------



## ladysarah

Ok this is super unpopular. I am actually glad that Hermes limits the number of bags you can buy in a year. I mean how many 10k handmade bags does one need to buy, before it becomes obscene? And yes even if you have to fly to Dubai, Paris or whatever crazy plan (global warming anyone?) they still have your purchase history and know if you ve had your fair share.


----------



## carrie8

ladysarah said:


> Ok this is super unpopular. I am actually glad that Hermes limits the number of bags you can buy in a year. I mean how many 10k handmade bags does one need to buy, before it becomes obscene? And yes even if you have to fly to Dubai, Paris or whatever crazy plan (global warming anyone?) they still have your purchase history and know if you ve had your fair share.


Amen!


----------



## dingobeast

ladysarah said:


> Ok this is super unpopular. I am actually glad that Hermes limits the number of bags you can buy in a year. I mean how many 10k handmade bags does one need to buy, before it becomes obscene? And yes even if you have to fly to Dubai, Paris or whatever crazy plan (global warming anyone?) they still have your purchase history and know if you ve had your fair share.



There are not enough bags for the folks that want them, it makes sense to do this. If someone needs multi 10k and up bags per year, they can commission a local leather worker to make them some truly original creations.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

dingobeast said:


> Please watch the video in the beginning, and then click through the CAPES! OMG


I mean!
WHY????
Its a BAG...not a doll!
The day Hermès actually produce their own versions of these (I can see it now on petit H) I will weep..
Style and taste will have died upon the altar of add on sales and profit  
edited to add:
I know they've done those weird jockey striped tote bag covers on petit H which actually make me feel sad when I see them on the site


----------



## Crapples

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I mean!
> WHY????
> Its a BAG...not a doll!
> The day Hermès actually produce their own versions of these (I can see it now on petit H) I will weep..
> Style and taste will have died upon the altar of add on sales and profit
> edited to add:
> I know they've done those weird jockey striped tote bag covers on petit H which actually make me feel sad when I see them on the site


I mean it’s not as bad but…









						Stars bag cover GM
					

Each petit h piece is unique: the materials, the patterns and the colors of your product will be a surprise.  Decorative bag cover inspired by jockey jerseys. Reversible: this silk accessory (100% silk) with leather motifs offers two new styles to your bag. The reverse side of the cover is made...




					www.hermes.com


----------



## 880

I often wear my new bag or purchase out of the store and dispense with the box or white bag altogether. (I think the orange boxes ans bags are ugly (I only take them if I think my purchase will be a gift for a family member.

I do carry a Whole Foods collapsible bag for the other purchases


----------



## dingobeast

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I mean!
> WHY????
> Its a BAG...not a doll!
> The day Hermès actually produce their own versions of these (I can see it now on petit H) I will weep..
> Style and taste will have died upon the altar of add on sales and profit
> edited to add:
> I know they've done those weird jockey striped tote bag covers on petit H which actually make me feel sad when I see them on the site



Oh no-what if they come out with a line of designer outfits for the Kelly Doll!!! Every day we move further from God's light.


----------



## carrie8

dingobeast said:


> Oh no-what if they come out with a line of designer outfits for the Kelly Doll!!! Every day we move further from God's light.


Don 't get me started with the Kelly Doll! My youngest wants one. And he is 7 years old. But than again, it is a doll. Why grown people would like to buy it? Maybe it is a Manga anime thing/culture.  Ok, enough with my rant.


----------



## Egel

duggi84 said:


> OK so we all went through a bit of craziness through the pandemic...it's ok.  Let's just chalk this up to that and pretend it away


I hate to break it to you but these frocks were also sold pre-pandemic. And it gets worse. The little cape was the first but was there a need to dress a birkin in a bejeweled denim jacket? What's next, a mini motorcycle jacket?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

My unpopular opinion this week is regarding Hermès Popularity.
The last couple of years there seems to have been a massive surge in the popularity and awareness of Hermès bags.
Fuelled I suspect mainly by the influencer culture and Chanel price increases and possibly lockdowns during the pandemic leading to people with more disposable income looking for 'stuff' to spend money they've saved by not going on vacation/eating out etc.
Also the (to some degree true) hype that buying Hermès bags are an 'investment'.
This popularity has lead to insane price hikes on the pre-loved market which as someone who has decided to 'treat myself' to a couple of pre-loved wish-list bags a year since paying off my mortgage has been making me feel both sad and angry.
I personally refuse to pay what a new bag costs (and sometimes quite a bit more) for one over a decade old.
Even pretty trashed bags (borderline Olsen trashed) are going for really stupid prices.
I actually prefer vintage and pre-loved bags to new ones so given a choice between BNIB 35cm Kelly or worn in well loved and well used one I know which I'd want.
And most my HG bags are now discontinued.
Rant over


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## calicocat

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My unpopular opinion this week is regarding Hermès Popularity.
> The last couple of years there seems to have been a massive surge in the popularity and awareness of Hermès bags.
> Fuelled I suspect mainly by the influencer culture and Chanel price increases and possibly lockdowns during the pandemic leading to people with more disposable income looking for 'stuff' to spend money they've saved by not going on vacation/eating out etc.
> Also the (to some degree true) hype that buying Hermès bags are an 'investment'.
> This popularity has lead to insane price hikes on the pre-loved market which as someone who has decided to 'treat myself' to a couple of pre-loved wish-list bags a year since paying off my mortgage has been making me feel both sad and angry.
> I personally refuse to pay what a new bag costs (and sometimes quite a bit more) for one over a decade old.
> Even pretty trashed bags (borderline Olsen trashed) are going for really stupid prices.
> I actually prefer vintage and pre-loved bags to new ones so given a choice between BNIB 35cm Kelly or worn in well loved and well used one I know which I'd want.
> And most my HG bags are now discontinued.
> Rant over


This. A 10000%.


----------



## 880

The geegee makes me think of the godfather movie horse head scene


----------



## Crapples

A lot of what’s learned about Hermès’ shopping “mystique” is taken from urban legends formed from laypeople in this and other forums (and ranges from inapplicable to flat out lies meant to misdirect). While advice can be helpful, I find it more accurate to just ask my SA what’s really up.


----------



## carrie8

880 said:


> The geegee makes me think of the godfather movie horse head scene


Yes, it does look kind of scary.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I am just so, so, so tired of (these are kind of related):
1) The oft-quoted "Hermès bags increase in value better than gold". It's not a real study, it was done by a reseller, it's NOT true, and gold isn't even that good of an investment.
2) People choosing bags because of "resell value". Are you going to wear it?


----------



## WingNut

dingobeast said:


> I will never, ever stop laughing at dressing your Birkin up in these things:LOL


What in the actual fack is that? I wouldn't even dress my dogs up in something like that (except maybe for Halloween), they'd never let me near them again. Yikes!


----------



## WingNut

cakeymakeybakey said:


> What in the actual Cinnamon Toast Crunch F*ck is *that* all about?!?


lol I like your take on that phrase better than mine!


----------



## Helventara

QuelleFromage said:


> I am just so, so, so tired of (these are kind of related):
> 1) The oft-quoted "Hermès bags increase in value better than gold". It's not a real study, it was done by a reseller, it's NOT true, and gold isn't even that good of an investment.
> 2) People choosing bags because of "resell value". Are you going to wear it?


I wonder if questions about whether one needs to take a particular colour/item/combination is related to reselling?  As in gauging for popular interest?

I always find those questions weird because I would think the decision about colour / item can only be answered by ourselves and not a forum as it is highly dependent on one's lifestyle /need/wardrobe. 

The last point doubles as my unpopular opinion


----------



## tinkerbell68

BVBookshop said:


> I wonder if questions about whether one needs to take a particular colour/item/combination is related to reselling?  As in gauging for popular interest?
> 
> I always find those questions weird because I would think the decision about colour / item can only be answered by ourselves and not a forum as it is highly dependent on one's lifestyle /need/wardrobe.
> 
> The last point doubles as my unpopular opinion


Exactly! I enjoy seeing what colors and leathers other TPFers are offered and accept but can't imagine why anyone would turn to a group of relative strangers for advice about which bag they should accept. I suppose it can be useful to understand if a particular leather is high maintenance or not, but I'd have thought the color of a bag is a purely personal choice.


----------



## carrie8

QuelleFromage said:


> I am just so, so, so tired of (these are kind of related):
> 1) The oft-quoted "Hermès bags increase in value better than gold". It's not a real study, it was done by a reseller, it's NOT true, and gold isn't even that good of an investment.
> 2) People choosing bags because of "resell value". Are you going to wear it?


Exactly! I say, take the stickers off!


----------



## jenayb

QuelleFromage said:


> I am just so, so, so tired of (these are kind of related):
> 1) The oft-quoted "Hermès bags increase in value better than gold". It's not a real study, it was done by a reseller, it's NOT true, and gold isn't even that good of an investment.
> 2) People choosing bags because of "resell value". Are you going to wear it?



Honestly, I have always felt that a part of this could be that there is a group who buy Hermes who cannot actually afford it. I know that topic was lightly touched on earlier in this thread as an unpopular opinion, but I do think there is something to the justification and an "out" if this group needed to quickly offload a bag or two. 

I don't mean this to come off as judgemental or snarky - just at face value. 

This is probably unpopular I realize as I write.


----------



## Xthgirl

QuelleFromage said:


> I am just so, so, so tired of (these are kind of related):
> 1) The oft-quoted "Hermès bags increase in value better than gold". It's not a real study, it was done by a reseller, it's NOT true, and gold isn't even that good of an investment.
> 2) People choosing bags because of "resell value". Are you going to wear it?



I dont believe in resell value of these bags because only online resellers will benefit from it by selling it at premium whereas these online resellers will buy it from you only at retail price.


----------



## 880

tinkerbell68 said:


> Exactly! I enjoy seeing what colors and leathers other TPFers are offered and accept but can't imagine why anyone would turn to a group of relative strangers for advice about which bag they should accept. I suppose it can be useful to understand if a particular leather is high maintenance or not, but I'd have thought the color of a bag is a purely personal choice.


Easy. If you have narrowed the universe to two bags and cannot decide,  

then neither is right and don’t get either. (My unpopular opinion)


----------



## tking03

BVBookshop said:


> I wonder if questions about whether one needs to take a particular colour/item/combination is related to reselling?  As in gauging for popular interest?
> 
> I always find those questions weird because I would think the decision about colour / item can only be answered by ourselves and not a forum as it is highly dependent on one's lifestyle /need/wardrobe.
> 
> The last point doubles as my unpopular opinion


I’ve too have always wondered why someone would come to a public forum and solicit opinions about a $12-15K (or more if through a reseller) bag purchase. I’m sorry but when I spend that kind money on something I’m going to carry into the ground, the only opinion I want to hear is “that looks great.”

But in my own spending I have not obsessed over leather types and generally just buy what I like or what I think looks nice at a given time. There are several processed leathers I always avoid.


----------



## 336

QuelleFromage said:


> I am just so, so, so tired of (these are kind of related):
> 1) The oft-quoted "Hermès bags increase in value better than gold". It's not a real study, it was done by a reseller, it's NOT true, and gold isn't even that good of an investment.
> *2) People choosing bags because of "resell value". Are you going to wear it?*



^ this. Flippers are the worst. Why can’t you just buy a bag because you like it and wear it?


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Perja

QuelleFromage said:


> People choosing bags because of "resell value". Are you going to wear it?



 I have the perfect business idea: a line of cotton (organic, natch) totes that say “my other bag is worth $21,000 on AFF/TRR/Vestiaire”!

Who’s in? Order now or regret it (after checkout)!


----------



## tking03

336 said:


> ^ this. Flippers are the worst. Why can’t you just buy a bag because you like it and wear it?


Because like literally everything in our society today, all things must be monetized! Everyone is an investor, duh!


----------



## 880

I’m tired of small BKC; here is my victoria 35, purchased at Wall St. years ago


----------



## luckylove

880 said:


> I’m tired of small BKC; here is my victoria 35, purchased at Wall St. years ago
> View attachment 5373223



So chic on you! I love it!


----------



## tking03

880 said:


> I’m tired of small BKC; here is my victoria 35, purchased at Wall St. years ago
> View attachment 5373223


Not a fan of micro anything. Long live the giant bag!


----------



## Smae-ze

cakeymakeybakey said:


> What in the actual Cinnamon Toast Crunch





dingobeast said:


> I will never, ever stop laughing at dressing your Birkin up in these things:LOL


I think it is brilliant satire.
I have to believe it is satire.


----------



## Suncatcher

880 said:


> I’m tired of small BKC; here is my victoria 35, purchased at Wall St. years ago
> View attachment 5373223


I have always loved this bag!!! Looks great on you.


----------



## lunasauntie

880 said:


> I’m tired of small BKC; here is my victoria 35, purchased at Wall St. years ago
> View attachment 5373223


Yes! Bags I can’t stand: C18, C24, mini Kelly, and B25. Doesn’t fit everything or you can’t carry it comfortably. And C24 I just don’t like since it’s a really odd size for a small bag. As a petite person it would fit ny iPhone 13 pro max but completely overwhelm my frame as a crossbody. I could go on tirades about the uselessness of the mini K and the B25.


----------



## Crapples

lunasauntie said:


> Yes! Bags I can’t stand: C18, C24, mini Kelly, and B25. Doesn’t fit everything or you can’t carry it comfortably. And C24 I just don’t like since it’s a really odd size for a small bag. As a petite person it would fit ny iPhone 13 pro max but completely overwhelm my frame as a crossbody. I could go on tirades about the uselessness of the mini K and the B25.


I love small and large bags alike but the MK is just ridiculous.


----------



## duggi84

QuelleFromage said:


> I am just so, so, so tired of (these are kind of related):
> 1) The oft-quoted "Hermès bags increase in value better than gold". It's not a real study, it was done by a reseller, it's NOT true, and gold isn't even that good of an investment.
> 2) People choosing bags because of "resell value". Are you going to wear it?





tking03 said:


> I’ve too have always wondered why someone would come to a public forum and solicit opinions about a $12-15K (or more if through a reseller) bag purchase. I’m sorry but when I spend that kind money on something I’m going to carry into the ground, the only opinion I want to hear is “that looks great.”
> 
> But in my own spending I have not obsessed over leather types and generally just buy what I like or what I think looks nice at a given time. There are several processed leathers I always avoid.



Also find this situation confusing and lean toward thinking that it's a lot of resell-value-based questions.  If I'm buying for myself, who cares, as long as I like it!  Especially in the SO thread, that's doubly-confusing.  I mean, you got an SO and you don't know what you want AND are asking a group of people for their opinions on what you should spend 10k+ on?  SCARY!  On the flip-side, if you want to know what's popular so you can make a "good" choice based on resell value, it's genius: you're both getting direction on what will sell AND possibly have a captive market you know are looking for that spec.  I see so many BRAND NEW SOs coming up on ebay/reseller sites I'm kind of starting to believe my theory.



jenaywins said:


> Honestly, I have always felt that a part of this could be that there is a group who buy Hermes who cannot actually afford it. I know that topic was lightly touched on earlier in this thread as an unpopular opinion, but I do think there is something to the justification and an "out" if this group needed to quickly offload a bag or two.
> 
> I don't mean this to come off as judgemental or snarky - just at face value.
> 
> This is probably unpopular I realize as I write.



I think a better way to say what you're saying might be something like, "There are a lot of people who wish to buy an Hermès bag who probably only realistically can budget for just one, so they want to make informed choices in case their situation changes later."  Not trying to correct, just see from your caveats that you were trying to find a way to say this that wasn't snarky =)


----------



## ScarfBloke

My Unpopular (well, I honestly don't know if it is unpopular) Opinion - I want more:

1) Yellow scarves.  I am after a scarf that is really sunny!  Have not seen one recently.  It doesn't help that Australia has limited choice.
2) I want to see scarves in different sizes!  Now I know that there is automation factors here - but why not allow more variation?  I feel 100cm is perfect for me - 90cm is just not quite enough!  Ahhh!!!

Also - there are not enough stores!!  I have to drive 90 minutes each way to get my fix!  I would love to see "ZOOM" appointments with SAs as petrol is so expensive in Australia - 210 cents per litre!  That is $60 I can save and put towards my purchase!!

Rant over - I HEART Hermes.  ScarfBloke.


----------



## needlv

I’m not sure if this is popular or unpopular but:

1.  I don’t like the shadow birkin 
2.  I don’t like the Kelly picnic

(sorry!)


----------



## Book Worm

needlv said:


> I’m not sure if this is popular or unpopular but:
> 
> 1.  I don’t like the shadow birkin
> 2.  I don’t like the Kelly picnic
> 
> (sorry!)


+1 for the shadow birkin.


----------



## Crapples

needlv said:


> I’m not sure if this is popular or unpopular but:
> 
> 1.  I don’t like the shadow birkin
> 2.  I don’t like the Kelly picnic
> 
> (sorry!)





Book Worm said:


> +1 for the shadow birkin.



+2 for the Kelly Picnic. And do not understand the expense given the material (though fully understand the craftsmanship).  I don't want to look like a 5-year old heading to church on Easter Sunday when I am a mature woman.  I don't mind the all black shadow, but they all do look kinda plasticky.  Sorry not sorry, but everyone else wear in good health.  I am sure some people find me tacky AF.


----------



## Crapples

This may not be unpopular, but it isn't a direction H has decided to go so...

I wish there were more carres with brown and black images/faces featured. Even though I know the Duo Cosmique probably depicts an Indian couple, I still felt SOOO seen with the Brun colorway (as a Black woman). When I first saw it, I set out on a weeks-long hunt after I couldn't find it in store and it kept selling out on the site. I was so happy to grab it when it came back online one day.  That the Regard de Soie currently only depicts a White woman makes me a bit sad. Story comes in 8 colorways (that I know about) and none has a darker skinned woman. With an emerging global customer base, I hope H starts to reflect that diversity in their product lines (we won't get into makeup here  ).


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Julide

Crapples said:


> This may not be unpopular, but it isn't a direction H has decided to go so...
> 
> I wish there were more carres with brown and black images/faces featured. Even though I know the Duo Cosmique probably depicts an Indian couple, I still felt SOOO seen with the Brun colorway (as a Black woman). When I saw it and hunted it down after I couldn't find it in store and it kept selling out on the site. That Regard de Soie currently only depicts a White woman makes me a bit sad. Story comes in 8 colorways (that I know about) and none has a darker skinned woman. With an emerging global customer base, I hope H starts to reflect that diversity in their product lines (we won't get into makeup here  ).
> 
> View attachment 5373551


The new carre volant also has a variety of women


----------



## Crapples

Julide said:


> The new carre volant also has a variety of women
> View attachment 5373555


It may just be my bad eyes, but I still just see white women.  There are no women of color, though there are women of different ages, judging by the grey-haired women, which is a positive move against ageism in fashion.


----------



## HoneyLocks

Crapples said:


> It may just be my bad eyes, but I still just see white women.  There are no women of color, though there are women of different ages, judging by the grey-haired women, which is a positive move against ageism in fashion.


I think this depends on the CW:


			https://www.hermes.com/at/de/product/twilly-carres-volants-H063849Sv17/


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

880 said:


> I’m tired of small BKC; here is my victoria 35, purchased at Wall St. years ago
> View attachment 5373223


I'm with you. I need a big bag to hold all of my Stuff with a capital "S"   .

Nice closet shelf, BTW...


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

duggi84 said:


> Also find this situation confusing and lean toward thinking that it's a lot of resell-value-based questions. If I'm buying for myself, who cares, as long as I like it! Especially in the SO thread, that's doubly-confusing. I mean, you got an SO and you don't know what you want AND are asking a group of people for their opinions on what you should spend 10k+ on? SCARY! On the flip-side, if you want to know what's popular so you can make a "good" choice based on resell value, it's genius: you're both getting direction on what will sell AND possibly have a captive market you know are looking for that spec. I see so many BRAND NEW SOs coming up on ebay/reseller sites I'm kind of starting to believe my theory.


BINGO! I've shared your theory for a while now. I cannot fathom waiting to get offered the opportunity to place an SO, receive the bag, and then soon after shipping it off to Fashionphile or some other resale platform.

When I make an expensive bag purchase, I make my decisions based on my own desires. I'm sorry, but f*ck you all. I love you Internet strangers like my luggage, but I most definitely don't need your opinion on how I'm going to spend my money.


----------



## duggi84

Crapples said:


> This may not be unpopular, but it isn't a direction H has decided to go so...
> 
> I wish there were more carres with brown and black images/faces featured. Even though I know the Duo Cosmique probably depicts an Indian couple, I still felt SOOO seen with the Brun colorway (as a Black woman). When I first saw it, I set out on a weeks-long hunt after I couldn't find it in store and it kept selling out on the site. I was so happy to grab it when it came back online one day.  That the Regard de Soie currently only depicts a White woman makes me a bit sad. Story comes in 8 colorways (that I know about) and none has a darker skinned woman. With an emerging global customer base, I hope H starts to reflect that diversity in their product lines (we won't get into makeup here  ).
> 
> View attachment 5373551





Julide said:


> The new carre volant also has a variety of women
> View attachment 5373555





Crapples said:


> It may just be my bad eyes, but I still just see white women.  There are no women of color, though there are women of different ages, judging by the grey-haired women, which is a positive move against ageism in fashion.





HoneyLocks said:


> I think this depends on the CW:
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/at/de/product/twilly-carres-volants-H063849Sv17/



I have the Carres Volants Twilly and in the "09" CW shown below and I love it.  It features more than just white women    I'm not sure if they have that CW in the larger formats, I did a search, but couldn't find one.






cakeymakeybakey said:


> BINGO! I've shared your theory for a while now. I cannot fathom waiting to get offered the opportunity to place an SO, receive the bag, and then soon after shipping it off to Fashionphile or some other resale platform.
> 
> When I make an expensive bag purchase, I make my decisions based on my own desires. I'm sorry, but f*ck you all. I love you Internet strangers like my luggage, but I most definitely don't need your opinion on how I'm going to spend my money.



EXACTLY!   So many Z-stamped SO's online right now it's insane!


----------



## Helventara

duggi84 said:


> EXACTLY!  So many Z-stamped SO's online right now it's insane!


and they’re all pinks! (And craie… and nata…)


----------



## WhiteBus

duggi84 said:


> Also find this situation confusing and lean toward thinking that it's a lot of resell-value-based questions.  If I'm buying for myself, who cares, as long as I like it!  Especially in the SO thread, that's doubly-confusing.  I mean, you got an SO and you don't know what you want AND are asking a group of people for their opinions on what you should spend 10k+ on?  SCARY!  On the flip-side, if you want to know what's popular so you can make a "good" choice based on resell value, it's genius: you're both getting direction on what will sell AND possibly have a captive market you know are looking for that spec.  I see so many BRAND NEW SOs coming up on ebay/reseller sites I'm kind of starting to believe my theory.
> 
> I think a better way to say what you're saying might be something like, "There are a lot of people who wish to buy an Hermès bag who probably only realistically can budget for just one, so they want to make informed choices in case their situation changes later."  Not trying to correct, just see from your caveats that you were trying to find a way to say this that wasn't snarky =)



I so agree with this.
There is something wrong with people prepared to spend thousands at the direction of strangers.
I think those questions are often a means to show off that they have been given a special order opportunity.

If your idea, of the questions being a means to test the potential resale value and customer base, has substance, contributors to this forum should not answer those questions. They are unwittingly supporting the reseller market and reducing the pool of available bags for genuine enthusiasts.


----------



## Xthgirl

BVBookshop said:


> and they’re all pinks! (And craie… and nata…)


I cringe at all of those colors mentioned. And each influencer just seems to be influencing another influencer about the color craie, nata, rose sakura… and feeling all privileged to be offered those colors. But thats because some of us dont want or passed on those.


----------



## calicocat

htxgirl said:


> I cringe at all of those colors mentioned. And each influencer just seems to be influencing another influencer about the color craie, nata, rose sakura… and feeling all privileged to be offered those colors. But thats because some of us dont want or passed on those.



I *did* love Nata but got turned off by the over-popularity 

Wonder if those were influencers who only needed the SO opportunity and/or the bag for clout, then had to offload it quickly to recover funds, or the 'personal shoppers' for major online resellers..


----------



## Crapples

htxgirl said:


> I cringe at all of those colors mentioned. And each influencer just seems to be influencing another influencer about the color craie, nata, rose sakura… and feeling all privileged to be offered those colors. But thats because some of us dont want or passed on those.


I feel badly for those who really do love and want these colors and have a difficult time getting them in store despite being loyal customers.  The influenza crowd gobbled them up and now they are sitting on reseller platforms for $$$$$.  I love my darks and jewel tones which no one really wants, but are much more practical in my wardrobe and because I am a clumsy hot mess.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Crapples said:


> I feel badly for those who really do love and want these colors and have a difficult time getting them in store despite being loyal customers.  The influenza crowd gobbled them up and now they are sitting on reseller platforms for $$$$$.  I love my darks and jewel tones which no one really wants, but are much more practical in my wardrobe and because I am a clumsy hot mess.


It's incredible. I just saw a Vert Criquet Epsom Calvi card holder on Fashionphile for $590. NEARLY SIX HUNDRED DOLLARS. 
I just bought this exact item from Hermès for $360.

I really am starting to hate the Internet and bots and resellers.


----------



## biscuit 1

For true sticker shock , have a look at janefinds.com.  Loan sharking - money laundering - takes retail therapy and greed to another level.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

An unpopular opinion from me is I abhor the current hype and greed connected to preloved Hermes.
I've seen badly damaged bags 'fair' condition is an overstatement going for £9000.
I'm actually at the point of giving up the idea of adding to my collection with a preloved bag and sticking with waiting for a new wishlist bag because y'know what? Even though I prefer worn in bags in heritage leathers (or even just worn in discontinued styles) its actually cheaper for me to buy a BNIB birkin 35 from the boutique than one with stretched handles, musty odour and worn corners


----------



## Itinerantd

I do not like: Rose Sakura, Orans, Constances, Picotins, Evelyns
I cannot understand the hype for: the Kelly doll, the K or B picnic bags
H should expand their jewelry style to more non-classic/unique-looking pieces. The Pierre Hardy stuff has been interesting but it appears to mostly be high jewelry. I think someone posted there are 50+ pages of finesse bracelets on Fashionphile.
There should be more non-Quartz, in-house H movement watches for women.
The shoes are not of the same quality standards as the other maisons.
The matte black zippers on the RTW become chipped pretty fast.
Sellier and Epsom bags sometimes look cheap.
I would pick the K cut over the K pochette.
Unpopular bags that don't get enough credit: 2002, mosaique, sacabar
The verrou hardware is based on horse stall latches but instead it looks like a restroom stall latch, or at least more people have seen the latter


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## essiedub

Crapples said:


> I feel badly for those who really do love and want these colors and have a difficult time getting them in store despite being loyal customers.  The *influenza crowd* gobbled them up and now they are sitting on reseller platforms for $$$$$.  I love my darks and jewel tones which no one really wants, but are much more practical in my wardrobe and because I am a clumsy hot mess.




haha ..snort! I know you intended that


----------



## Book Worm

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> An unpopular opinion from me is I abhor the current hype and greed connected to preloved Hermes.
> I've seen badly damaged bags 'fair' condition is an overstatement going for £9000.
> I'm actually at the point of giving up the idea of adding to my collection with a preloved bag and sticking with waiting for a new wishlist bag because y'know what? Even though I prefer worn in bags in heritage leathers (or even just worn in discontinued styles) its actually cheaper for me to buy a BNIB birkin 35 from the boutique than one with stretched handles, musty odour and worn corners


Until recently I had not bothered checking reseller prices for B/Ks but after reading so much about them, I thought I’d check it out…
I thought they’d (B30/25, non-exotics) be a couple grand over retail….THEY WERE UPWARDS OF 26000! 
Seriously, wut! 
So, resellers cannot thrive unless there’s buyers willing and paying that price…
And they are - I saw folks calling dibs if the original client/requester declined to purchase.
This is easy $$$. Doesn’t take much to make the sale….
I was, honestly, shocked at the prices!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Itinerantd said:


> I do not like: Rose Sakura, Orans, Constances, Picotins, Evelyns
> I cannot understand the hype for: the Kelly doll, the K or B picnic bags
> H should expand their jewelry style to more non-classic/unique-looking pieces. The Pierre Hardy stuff has been interesting but it appears to mostly be high jewelry. I think someone posted there are 50+ pages of finesse bracelets on Fashionphile.
> There should be more non-Quartz, in-house H movement watches for women.
> The shoes are not of the same quality standards as the other maisons.
> The matte black zippers on the RTW become chipped pretty fast.
> Sellier and Epsom bags sometimes look cheap.
> I would pick the K cut over the K pochette.
> Unpopular bags that don't get enough credit: 2002, mosaique, sacabar
> The verrou hardware is based on horse stall latches but instead it looks like a restroom stall latch, or at least more people have seen the latter


There are 54 *items* of Finesse jewelry on Fashionphile, not 50+ pages.


----------



## Helventara

OMG Hermes!  Stop making these junks!  There’s a bag and SLG and (insert item of choice) shortage in your stores, in case you didn’t notice


----------



## tinkerbell68

BVBookshop said:


> OMG Hermes!  Stop making these junks!  There’s a bag and SLG and (insert item of choice) shortage in your stores, in case you didn’t notice
> View attachment 5375048


Funnily enough, Santa stuck these in my DH's stocking after seeing them on a list of recommended stocking stuffers...the article said they were particularly good emery boards and he concurs!


----------



## Crapples

BVBookshop said:


> OMG Hermes!  Stop making these junks!  There’s a bag and SLG and (insert item of choice) shortage in your stores, in case you didn’t notice
> View attachment 5375048


Is this a MF’ing nail file for 55 Swiss Francs?!? I’m dead. I’ve passed away and I’m no longer available to visit the store or stalk the website for bags I’m unable to purchase because bots bought them first. Thank goodness someone can get to the site to still buy this absolutely necessary item.


----------



## Love Of My Life

BVBookshop said:


> OMG Hermes!  Stop making these junks!  There’s a bag and SLG and (insert item of choice) shortage in your stores, in case you didn’t notice
> View attachment 5375048




Funny.. for many we prefer a glass file much healthier & gentler on the nails


----------



## 880

biscuit 1 said:


> For true sticker shock , have a look at janefinds.com.  Loan sharking - money laundering - takes retail therapy and greed to another level.


I’m embarrassed to say I considering purchasing two out of production bags from Jane Finds a few years ago. They’re impossible to find anywhere else. Anyway, I decided not to do so bc the price at the time was exorbitant, but now, it would probably be considered a deal.


----------



## pureplatinum

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My unpopular opinion this week is regarding Hermès Popularity.
> The last couple of years there seems to have been a massive surge in the popularity and awareness of Hermès bags.
> Fuelled I suspect mainly by the influencer culture and Chanel price increases and possibly lockdowns during the pandemic leading to people with more disposable income looking for 'stuff' to spend money they've saved by not going on vacation/eating out etc.
> Also the (to some degree true) hype that buying Hermès bags are an 'investment'.
> This popularity has lead to insane price hikes on the pre-loved market which as someone who has decided to 'treat myself' to a couple of pre-loved wish-list bags a year since paying off my mortgage has been making me feel both sad and angry.
> I personally refuse to pay what a new bag costs (and sometimes quite a bit more) for one over a decade old.
> Even pretty trashed bags (borderline Olsen trashed) are going for really stupid prices.
> I actually prefer vintage and pre-loved bags to new ones so given a choice between BNIB 35cm Kelly or worn in well loved and well used one I know which I'd want.
> And most my HG bags are now discontinued.
> Rant over



Completely echoing everything about this post!


----------



## Helventara

Unpopular opinion: I never like small versions of a bag, let alone mini. But after seeing a beautiful Lindy 30 belonging to haute okole and TGM Picotin from golconda in other threads (a WOW), I just realised what I don’t like about small bags.

Small bags restrict the movement of Hermes' beautiful leathers. The leathers look stiff and constricted with no room to breathe and dance. Mini lindy always looks boxy instead of creating beautiful shapes depending on what’s in. Mini pico looks like a tense carrier bag.

Incidentally, I also do not like sellier construction. They just seem harsh and hard.

Please…. Don’t shoot…


----------



## BowieFan1971

Book Worm said:


> Until recently I had not bothered checking reseller prices for B/Ks but after reading so much about them, I thought I’d check it out…
> I thought they’d (B30/25, non-exotics) be a couple grand over retail….THEY WERE UPWARDS OF 26000!
> Seriously, wut!
> So, resellers cannot thrive unless there’s buyers willing and paying that price…
> And they are - I saw folks calling dibs if the original client/requester declined to purchase.
> This is easy $$$. Doesn’t take much to make the sale….
> I was, honestly, shocked at the prices!


And that’s how H knows they can make whatever policies they want and people will still gratefully buy from them…because they are a (ironic but un-ironic) bargain buy.


----------



## Egel

Smae-ze said:


> I think it is brilliant satire.
> I have to believe it is satire.


It's an actual thing. Almost forgot about it but it's still funny:








						Person Finds Shrimp Tails In His Cinnamon Crunch Cereal, The Company Says It’s Just ‘Sugar’, People React With Memes
					

Why are there shrimp tails in my cereal? the man tweeted only to realize there were some more unwelcome surprises inside.




					www.boredpanda.com
				



At least its funnier than the frock


----------



## Perja

tking03 said:


> Because like literally everything in our society today, all things must be monetized! Everyone is an investor, duh!


If only people were fully aware that you could trip and land on your investment, scratching the hardware and scuffing the leather… (this may be based on the true story of a clumsy poster of your acquaintance  but don’t worry, was a Chanel bag)


----------



## A1aGypsy

cakeymakeybakey said:


> BINGO! I've shared your theory for a while now. I cannot fathom waiting to get offered the opportunity to place an SO, receive the bag, and then soon after shipping it off to Fashionphile or some other resale platform.
> 
> When I make an expensive bag purchase, I make my decisions based on my own desires. I'm sorry, but f*ck you all. I love you Internet strangers like my luggage, but I most definitely don't need your opinion on how I'm going to spend my money.



LOVE this attitude! ❤️

Im sure there are many resellers asking questions but I also think there are people who are just uncertain of their own tastes and want to make sure they are making a purchase that is objectively desirable IYKWIM.

God, I’ve had a women in H&M beg me to look at a few outfits and give an honest opinion. She was completely unable to make a decision (and looked beautiful in all, i hesitate to add) I cannot imagine what she would have been like if there were five digits on the table….


----------



## Book Worm

BowieFan1971 said:


> And that’s how H knows they can make whatever policies they want and people will still gratefully buy from them…because they are a (ironic but un-ironic) bargain buy.


 Never thot to use bargain and H in the same sentence but in this context you’re assessment is accurate. I’d rather spend on things that I like in H and get an authentic quota bag, than pay premium to a reseller and always have that nagging doubt about authenticity.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## ladysarah

….unboxings of ANY kind on you tube and ‘sharing my Hermes journey: how to score a b/k/c ’…


----------



## paula24jen

Book Worm said:


> Never thot to use bargain and H in the same sentence but in this context you’re assessment is accurate. I’d rather spend on things that I like in H and get an authentic quota bag, than pay premium to a reseller and always have that nagging doubt about authenticity.


Completely agree, I only buy bags from the boutique as I couldn’t bear that nagging doubt about authenticity.  And just for fun, here’s my H/H&M combo of Bolide with pompom, which was a gift from DD who spotted it and thought it would be a great colour match.


----------



## Book Worm

paula24jen said:


> Completely agree, I only buy bags from the boutique as I couldn’t bear that nagging doubt about authenticity.  And just for fun, here’s my H/H&M combo of Bolide with pompom, which was a gift from DD who spotted it and thought it would be a great colour match.
> 
> View attachment 5376945


And of course this opinion is not intended for the lovers of vintage or discontinued H bags, where resellers are the only option


----------



## jenayb

ladysarah said:


> ….unboxings of ANY kind on you tube and ‘sharing my Hermes journey: how to score a b/k/c ’…



THANK. YOU.


----------



## 880

A1aGypsy said:


> LOVE this attitude! ❤
> 
> Im sure there are many resellers asking questions but I also think there are people who are just uncertain of their own tastes and want to make sure they are making a purchase that is objectively desirable IYKWIM.
> 
> God, I’ve had a women in H&M beg me to look at a few outfits and give an honest opinion. She was completely unable to make a decision (and looked beautiful in all, i hesitate to add) I cannot imagine what she would have been like if there were five digits on the table….


My mom is like this. She needs me to pick which outfit looks best, and then she asks why and how did I know lol. I’m like IDK


----------



## Hermezzy

Combining a couple of opinions together here...
1.  I don't mind review videos (vs.unboxing) because I have found several to be of great help prior to a purchase, esp. w/non-H bags that I was unfamiliar with and wanted to know better wear and tear experiences.  I don't mind unboxing videos as much from someone who is revealing their first H-bag/item (brings back fond memories).
2.  I detest "professional resellers" who significantly upcharge as a raison d'etre.  I love casual sellers, who sell items from their own collection they are ready to re-home, or even professional companies who are in the luxury pre-owned sales business (I differentiate these from professional resellers by dint of their inventory, which is often clearly pre-loved and not straight from sales floor to ebay posting)- as @Book Worm states- beyond just vintage and discontinued bags, I often find myself searching for discontinued colors and leathers which can only be found in such establishments.


----------



## jyyanks

I share all the sentiments above with regards to insane reseller prices and everything being craie, nata, pink or very small. I hate unboxing videos especially when there are massive ‘hauls’. 

I also DETEST the words “my H fairy”…..


----------



## Xthgirl

jyyanks said:


> I share all the sentiments above with regards to insane reseller prices and everything being craie, nata, pink or very small. I hate unboxing videos especially when there are massive ‘hauls’.
> 
> I also DETEST the words “my H fairy”…..



i detest utube videos with a lot of H paperbags or boxes in the background to make it seem like they have a massive shopping spree. These are all clickbaits (including video titles that dont match what the video was actually about). Also i always scroll the video to when they opened the box. Once they start talking about promotions, i loose interest and stop watching.

I never refer to my SA as a fairy. I only heard about that word here on this forum. SAs sell for a living. Theyre not doing you a favor. And they have to ask approval from the manager.  
Just my two cents.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

cakeymakeybakey said:


> It's incredible. I just saw a Vert Criquet Epsom Calvi card holder on Fashionphile for $590. NEARLY SIX HUNDRED DOLLARS.
> I just bought this exact item from Hermès for $360.
> 
> I really am starting to hate the Internet and bots and resellers.


And speaking of hating resellers grabbing all the new H items, I just got an email from Fashionphile with a link to all the brand new and giftable in box items they have on offer: 325 BNIB Hermès items that are wildly overpriced

No wonder the shelves are bare when I go into the boutique...


----------



## luckylove

I happened to pass by a local reseller's shop when I was in a shopping district last week. DH and a looked at the window and saw that a b25 was priced at 44k! It was really shocking to see such a high price tag! The prices can really be absurd. For me, I prefer to only shop at H. Perhaps if I wanted an older style bag no longer in production, I might consider preloved, but I don't have a desire to do so for any "quota" bags.


----------



## cherriefairy

Went to purchase my first piece of fine jewellery from H and cannot stand the fact that they’ve completely moved away from producing pieces in yellow gold. I am really not a fan of the rose gold, it is far too pink and imo could never compare to the yellow gold.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Birkin 35 leather handbag Hermès Black in Leather - 22292512
					

Buy your birkin 35 leather handbag Hermès on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Birkin 35 leather handbag Hermès Black in Leather available. 22292512




					www.vestiairecollective.com
				



Another example of the CRAZY prices people are asking for preloved bags..this seller has 3 bags all on at what I think I are crazy prices.
My personal unpopular opinion is that in the current climate my search for a pre-loved Kelly or Birkin at a fair price (ie: not more than a new from boutique one)is affecting my mental health and making me depressed


----------



## WingNut

cherriefairy said:


> Went to purchase my first piece of fine jewellery from H and cannot stand the fact that they’ve completely moved away from producing pieces in yellow gold. I am really not a fan of the rose gold, it is far too pink and imo could never compare to the yellow gold.



ITA on this!


----------



## canto bight

This might be a really hot take, but the amount of gatekeeping in the Hermes online "community" (including here on TPF) is becoming next level.  I suppose that eventually happens to all hobbies that have a large online presence though.


----------



## 880

jyyanks said:


> I share all the sentiments above with regards to insane reseller prices and everything being craie, nata, pink or very small. I hate unboxing videos especially when there are massive ‘hauls’.
> 
> I also DETEST the words “my H fairy”…..


Your H fairy . . . Is your wallet 

@canto bight , I think a lot of the gatekeeping (i had to google the definition so I’m not sure I got it right) is due to the uptick in demand and the constricted supply. While I guess I understand the rationale for coveted bags, I now find myself hoping my SA can source a current season denim dress  (I’m resigning myself to disappointment bc a dear TPF friend asked him first; she is a far longer standing client; and, we want the same size lol). There will be other things and we are, all of us, privileged to have these issues 

my unpopular opinion is I wish H would produce chunky silver styles in white gold. Not all of us like delicate stuff and I personally hate to polish even the silver i use to eat.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Julide

canto bight said:


> This might be a really hot take, but the amount of gatekeeping in the Hermes online "community" (including here on TPF) is becoming next level.  I suppose that eventually happens to all hobbies that have a large online presence though.



I’m so sorry to ask, but what is gatekeeping?


----------



## etoile de mer

canto bight said:


> This might be a really hot take, but the amount of gatekeeping in the Hermes online "community" (including here on TPF) is becoming next level.  I suppose that eventually happens to all hobbies that have a large online presence though.



Could you elaborate? What I see is a growing frustration among long term members here with the ever increasing number of posts about to obtain coveted bags, while, at the same time, there seems to be much less interest in the brand as a whole, along with less interest in the craftsmanship and artistry. So, for those of us who came to this forum to celebrate the art of the brand, it's disheartening. Many longer term members no longer post here. I personally have no interest in keeping anyone from obtaining what they hope to buy.


----------



## canto bight

Julide said:


> I’m so sorry to ask, but what is gatekeeping?


Hi, please don't be sorry!  It means "to limit another party's participation in a collective identity or activity, usually due to undue resentment or overprotectiveness."  It happens a lot in fandom with books, television series, music, etc. 

There are a few more elaborate definitions here:  https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Gatekeeping



etoile de mer said:


> Could you elaborate? What I see is a growing frustration among long term members here with the ever increasing number of posts about to obtain coveted bags, while, at the same time, there seems to be much less interest in the brand as a whole, along with less interest in the craftsmanship and artistry. So, for those of us who came to this forum to celebrate the art of the brand, it's disheartening. Many longer term members no longer post here. I personally have no interest in keeping anyone from obtaining what they hope to buy.



I struggled with a way to say this without sounding rude, but I think that this is an example of gatekeeping.  Not every Hermes fan has to be interested in the brand's heritage or the brand as a whole to participate in the online community.


----------



## etoile de mer

canto bight said:


> Hi, please don't be sorry!  It means "to limit another party's participation in a collective identity or activity, usually due to undue resentment or overprotectiveness."  It happens a lot in fandom with books, television series, music, etc.
> 
> There are a few more elaborate definitions here:  https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Gatekeeping
> 
> 
> I struggled with a way to say this without sounding rude, but I think that this is an example of gatekeeping.  Not every Hermes fan has to be interested in the brand's heritage or the brand as a whole to participate in the online community.



Ah, I certainly see your point. Thank you for explaining. For me, there is a bit of sadness for how the forum has changed. Of course, likely inevitable, but coming from a design background, I do miss the interactions that previously happened here more frequently regarding the artistry and creative spirit of the brand. The loss of that camaraderie makes participating here feel less interesting and fun.


----------



## cherriefairy

canto bight said:


> This might be a really hot take, but the amount of gatekeeping in the Hermes online "community" (including here on TPF) is becoming next level.  I suppose that eventually happens to all hobbies that have a large online presence though.


Agree with this 100%. Though some may not mean to, many “long-standing” H clients speak (both IRL and on here) with the presumption that only they and those alike are “true” or “real” H clients. Whilst those who have only recently discovered the brand or those who are only interested in certain items e.g., BKC etc. are not real fans of the brand. I think a lot of this stems from the notion that one must value all aspects of the brand and to a certain degree, in order to be considered an authentic or true fan of the brand. I think a great deal of gatekeeping also goes on because everything is so low in stock whilst demand continues to skyrocket.

Just my HO.


----------



## WhiteBus

Any gatekeeping as might occur is more imaginary than real.
It only appertains to those who inhabit social media, not the full spectrum of Hermes clients.
A lot of what is shared is about perpetuating the difficulties in buying Hermes items
and various ploys to ingratiate onself with an SA to gain preferential treatment.
This if of more interest to those new to the brand and therfore gets more coverage.
More experienced customers understand that Hermes is a purveyor of low volume, high quality items.
They appreciate that there will not be a ready supply of every size in every colour.
That is the way it is; they do not have the power to make it an exclusive club.


----------



## 880

cherriefairy said:


> Agree with this 100%. Though some may not mean to, many “long-standing” H clients speak (both IRL and on here) with the presumption that only they and those alike are “true” or “real” H clients. Whilst those who have only recently discovered the brand or those who are only interested in certain items e.g., BKC etc. are not real fans of the brand. I think a lot of this stems from the notion that one must value all aspects of the brand and to a certain degree, in order to be considered an authentic or true fan of the brand. I *think a great deal of gatekeeping also goes on because everything is so low in stock whilst demand continues to skyrocket.*
> 
> Just my HO.


Agree with this. part of the problem, IMO, is that the brands themselves, like Hermes and chanel, encourage this mentality. Why else would chanel CFs be restricted to the general public, but exceptions be made for long-standing, high spending clients. The bags have become rewards to such customers, some of which, may be resellers. I don’t even have an issue with prespend, but simply wish that there was more merchandise available (I don’t want to wait indefinitely for teacups for example  I also don’t want my life to revolve around shopping lol

@WhiteBus, gatekeeping is perception, but I do think it’s an ideal that premier brands cultivate In order to inspire. If a coveted bag is of reach, a smaller customer can content themselves with a bit of brand magic by purchasing something smaller


----------



## cherriefairy

880 said:


> Agree with this. part of the problem, IMO, is that the brands themselves, like Hermes and chanel, encourage this mentality. Why else would chanel CFs be restricted to the general public, but exceptions be made for long-standing, high spending clients. The bags have become rewards to such customers, some of which, may be resellers.


Couldn’t agree more! The idea that bags have almost become rewards reinforces the scarcity and zero-sum mindset. It is a shame, we should all be able to enjoy shopping for whatever items we like for our own personal use and not reselling, without all the additional stress. These are all just things at the end of the day.


----------



## WhiteBus

Surely diversification into cosmetics and perfume is the very opposite of gatekeeping.
It is intended make a wider spread of the customer base and lead to the aspiration to purchase the higher ticket value items.


----------



## 880

WhiteBus said:


> Surely diversification into cosmetics and perfume is the very opposite of gatekeeping.
> It *is intended make a wider spread of the customer base and lead to the aspiration to purchase the higher ticket value items.*


agree with this above. Having heard premier designer SAs and management (not only H) talk about the first floor customer; the museum shopper; and the aspirational shopper, etc. IMO it’s pretty clear that the corporate policy is to make money off them. But, the customer who might save for one CF or Birkin may never get there as there is a considerable barrier in the form of prespend to entry. In a brand like chanel, the gatekeeping is stratified into classes with Haute Couture and the top RTW clients obtaining the most ‘privilege’ and access to product. In Hermes, access to the mini bags and QB

i actually think the idea of the true H aficionado, while encouraged on TPF,  is an unpopular opinion for the majority of lurkers, first time shoppers and others. even this thread (actually many threads on TPF and elsewhere) presupposes an Us versus them mentality. . . Which I think is what @canto bight is referring to.


----------



## gracie05

WhiteBus said:


> Surely diversification into cosmetics and perfume is the very opposite of gatekeeping.
> It is intended make a wider spread of the customer base and lead to the aspiration to purchase the higher ticket value items.



The person is saying that people on this forum or other “H fans” are doing the gatekeeping, not Hermès


----------



## canto bight

880 said:


> i actually think the idea of the true H aficionado, while encouraged on TPF,  is an unpopular opinion for the majority of lurkers, first time shoppers and others. even this thread presupposes an Us versus them mentality. . . Which I think is what @canto bight is referring to.



That's exactly what I am referring to, thank you!  I don't necessarily think Hermes as a house or even the "average" Hermes client in the real world (and I use the word "average" very loosely) is gatekeeping, but instead the online community.  This thread definitely has an us vs them mentality to me. 

And gatekeeping probably only seems imaginary to people who are gatekeeping, but there are hundreds of gatekeeping comments in just this thread alone.  I also agree that the supply vs increased demand lends to some level of gatekeeping, for sure.


----------



## 880

gracie05 said:


> The person is saying that people on this forum or other “H fans” are doing the gatekeeping, not Hermès



Agree that’s what @canto bight was referring to 

My opinion (which @WhiteBus and I were debating) is that the premier brands encourage this mentality too. IMO, the brands may state that they are anti influencer and reseller, but their top customers may participate in these activities, and all of it contribute to the brands’ perceived desirability. (And i think my statement is also pretty unpopular ) 

i went back to reread @WhiteBus ’s statement:

More experienced customers understand that Hermes is a purveyor of low volume, high quality items.
They appreciate that there will not be a ready supply of every size in every colour.
That is the way it is; they do not have the power to make it an exclusive club.

Hermes has become powerful and desirable enough that the clients who obtain offers essentially form an exclusive tier
‘Outsiders’ then come on line to watch unboxings or obtain anecdotal guidance on how to ‘score’ or get in

And, my other unpopular opinion (which is one of gatekeeping) is it’s annoying that people come on TPF just to ask how to game the system and get a QB.


----------



## gracie05

880 said:


> Agree that’s what @canto bight was referring to
> 
> My opinion (which @WhiteBus and I were debating) is that the premier brands encourage this mentality too. IMO, the brands may state that they are anti influencer and reseller, but their top customers may participate in these activities, and all of it contribute to the brands’ perceived desirability. (And i think my statement is also pretty unpopular )



Of course. Every brand wants its customers to think each is their top/VIP client so they keep coming back to spend more money. I’m not sure though if it’s in Hermès’ best interest to encourage their customers to be snobby to other customers.

I think at some point, this thread became less about unpopular Hermès opinions and more about catty ways to share what bothers you about members of this forum


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

etoile de mer said:


> Could you elaborate? What I see is a growing frustration among long term members here with the ever increasing number of posts about to obtain coveted bags, while, at the same time, there seems to be much less interest in the brand as a whole, along with less interest in the craftsmanship and artistry. So, for those of us who came to this forum to celebrate the art of the brand, it's disheartening. Many longer term members no longer post here. I personally have no interest in keeping anyone from obtaining what they hope to buy.


This right here. I am so farking sick of a million repetitive questions about the appointment system and what's the best time to plan a trip to Paris to try to "score." If that's gatekeeping, then you can call me the Black Night.

Monty Python "None Shall Pass"

Flame me all you want. I've been on this forum since the early 2000s and the level of discourse has devolved significantly since the emergence of influencers, YouTube unboxings and "how to score a B/K/C" videos, and Instagram reveals. Thank farking dog for the scarf of the day thread and the "Hermès in Print" thread and the vintage bag ID threads, and all the other substantive threads where people are actually thoughtful and the posts are interesting and worth reading. If only the newbies who are looking for advice on how to snag a bag would learn how to use the powerful search features this forum possesses rather than ask the same thing over and over and over...


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## mocktail

cherriefairy said:


> ... we should all be able to enjoy shopping for whatever items we like for our own personal use and not reselling, without all the additional stress. These are all just things at the end of the day.



Wish I could like this 100 times, but since I can't I'll just like it once and post this


----------



## twinzluvagrl

htxgirl said:


> I cringe at all of those colors mentioned. And each influencer just seems to be influencing another influencer about the color craie, nata, rose sakura… and feeling all privileged to be offered those colors. But thats because some of us dont want or passed on those.


That sucks for me. Cause I only wear white and pastels 90% of the time. So I only buy those colors. And I also only use mini bags. So I guess I’m more of the unpopular opinion in the unpopular opinion thread! Lol. But my SA also told me to just wait a little. Everyone wants a white bag this year. And a few years back - she couldn’t sell a single white bag even if she begged. So I guess I’ll have all my goodies in due time lol (when and if it ever becomes unpopular to other people.)


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Crapples said:


> I feel badly for those who really do love and want these colors and have a difficult time getting them in store despite being loyal customers.  The influenza crowd gobbled them up and now they are sitting on reseller platforms for $$$$$.  I love my darks and jewel tones which no one really wants, but are much more practical in my wardrobe and because I am a clumsy hot mess.


Me right here. Sang to my heart dear!


----------



## tinkerbell68

twinzluvagrl said:


> Me right here. Sang to my heart dear!


And me...I wear almost exclusively solid black, navy and cream/white. I use all the beautiful silks and cashmere H scarves to provide a pop of color as well as my turquoise B35 but would love a B30 in Craie. My SA laughed when I shared my wish and said I'd have to be very patient!

With respect to @880 's post:



880 said:


> i actually think the idea of the true H aficionado, while encouraged on TPF, is an unpopular opinion for the majority of lurkers, first time shoppers and others. even this thread (actually many threads on TPF and elsewhere) presupposes an Us versus them mentality. . . Which I think is what @canto bight is referring to.



I do think that there is a bit of the 'old school' v. 'noobs' mentality on the forum, with a fair amount of unwitting condescension from the former. While I am definitely privileged and have purchased many beautiful designer bags over the last few decades (including a vibrato Herbag about 20 years ago), I have only recently been in a position to purchase any of the so called 'quota' bags. After finding a beautiful used B35 (not a fan of the term pre-loved but she is), I joined the forum rather than simply lurking and TBH it is super intimidating. Clearly many of the members have a looong history with H and have multiple Bs and/or Ks and while they are generous about sharing advice and suggestions, I definitely feel like an unworthy noob. I am 100% positive that no one on the forum intends to make me feel inadequate but so many of the threads do exactly that. Fortunately I LOVE all the H scarves and there's no required 'pre-spend' for them  And, I know that eventually stock will increase and I'll get my B30 (maybe not in Craie).


----------



## bisousx

My unpopular opinion of the day is that craie is the best color H has ever created and I must have a craie B in my collection one day


----------



## Book Worm

+100 for Craie anything  
@tinkerbell68, @canto bight
I understand what you mean, i sometimes read comments that make me wonder if the poster intended to come across that way or it was just a quick, short, hurriedly written post that took the wrong tone.


----------



## Kimina

Ostrich leather is starting to grow on me in certain colors,  but I still feel that it looks like the animal had chicken pox.


----------



## lunasauntie

Kimina said:


> Ostrich leather is starting to grow on me in certain colors,  but I still feel that it looks like the animal had chicken pox.


It looks like acne scarring to me. In my aesthetic derm industry we would call it post-inflammatory erythema (PIE) - all the little red marks left over for months.  Looks like the bag needs to go on a yearlong course of Accutane.


----------



## nzilbz98

WhiteBus said:


> I so agree with this.
> There is something wrong with people prepared to spend thousands at the direction of strangers.
> I think those questions are often a means to show off that they have been given a special order opportunity.
> 
> If your idea, of the questions being a means to test the potential resale value and customer base, has substance, contributors to this forum should not answer those questions. They are unwittingly supporting the reseller market and reducing the pool of available bags for genuine enthusiasts.


we should start suggesting unpopular color combos


----------



## WhiteBus

I agree that this forum is incredibly intimidating, especially with its use of A's (abbreviations - sic).
I don't find the search facility user friendly, nonetheless I understand why new posters get told to use it.
Nonetheless I share the reaction to lazy posters asking questions for which there is already much information that does not take any effort to come across if you look at the range of threads on the opening forum page.
I am guilty of the terms 'enthusiast' or 'aficionado' or 'genuine shopper' but I only use them to contrast a buyer whose single intentions is to buy highly desirable items and resell/flip immediately at  huge profit.  The terms are not intended to belittle the customer who is only aware of the Birkin or Kelly and whose only desire is to have one of those bags to use.  However, in retrospect, I can understand how those kinds of terms can be as much of a barrier on a forum as taking your first steps through the doors of an Hermes boutique.
Thinking of the way affluence is distributed around the world, the number of people in a position to have the disposable income to spend 10,000 (insert currency of choice) is not very great.
So it is very easy to see how a forum where members *seem* to have multiple bags, (for which there had been 1:1, 2:1 pre-spend (awful term) or they had bought at a high premium from a reseller), can have a gatekeeping [a term that had to be explained] feel or atmosphere.


----------



## 880

Book Worm said:


> +100 for Craie anything
> @tinkerbell68, @canto bight
> I understand what you mean, i sometimes read comments that make me wonder if the poster intended to come across that way or it was just a quick, short, hurriedly written post that took the wrong tone.



+1 craie which is surprisingly durable (bought my mom a craie 30B Togo for a major birthday) and I have a craie mini Della cavalleria which has survived curry and dessert spills unscathed.

i really try hard to assume that a poster has the best intentions (and the written word can be more harsh than intended) I also try  to take disagreements personally (I mean if we were all sitting down at a meet, and some one said x, another person wouldn’t mind saying, hey my experience is Y). I mean, I may disagree with @WhiteBus or BigAkoya, (and vice versa) but I also learn from them and respect their opinion.

I really try not to compare my process with my SA with anyone else especially on threads like 2022 offer. It’s like kindergarten: we all read or tie our shoe laces at different paces. When I started on TPF, some people saved for their first Birkin by giving up their Starbucks habit; others had fun resurrecting older bags; and, others bought retail or reseller. Everyone shared A love of H. That’s not quite the case anymore. 

the only main exception where I fight hard to respect certain posts  is when I read the microscopic flaw thread (so I try to stay away from that one) I also try to remind myself that a perosn could be perfectly sane and yet write x. 

so how does all of this relate to unpopular H opinions. IMO gatekeeping is inherent to the H business model. Without it, the brand would lose desirability and aspirational value. I’m currently debating another custom bag which is comparably priced. I have no doubt it is objectively better quality in terms of its hide and stitching, and I do love the design, but it lacks that H something.

@cakeymakeybakey, if you were the black knight, you couldn’t carry your gorgeous new 24/24 

an unpopular opinion: I bought as H TPM in etain and think the color is ugly. It’s sadly the newer more brown, less true gray etain. Also after years of loving etoupe, I think I am tired of it. But, I‘ll keep what I have bc I’m certain I will change my mind


----------



## carrie8

880 said:


> +1 craie which is surprisingly durable (bought my mom a craie 30B Togo for a major birthday) and I have a craie mini Della cavalleria which has survived curry and dessert spills unscathed.
> 
> i really try hard to assume that a poster has the best intentions (and the written word can be more harsh than intended) I also try  to take disagreements personally (I mean if we were all sitting down at a meet, and some one said x, another person wouldn’t mind saying, hey my experience is Y). I mean, I may disagree with @WhiteBus or BigAkoya, (and vice versa) but I also learn from them and respect their opinion.
> 
> I really try not to compare my process with my SA with anyone else especially on threads like 2022 offer. It’s like kindergarten: we all read or tie our shoe laces at different paces. When I started on TPF, some people saved for their first Birkin by giving up their Starbucks habit; others had fun resurrecting older bags; and, others bought retail or reseller. Everyone shared A love of H. That’s not quite the case anymore.
> 
> the only main exception where I fight hard to respect certain posts  is when I read the microscopic flaw thread (so I try to stay away from that one) I also try to remind myself that a perosn could be perfectly sane and yet write x.
> 
> so how does all of this relate to unpopular H opinions. IMO gatekeeping is inherent to the H business model. Without it, the brand would lose desirability and aspirational value. I’m currently debating another custom bag which is comparably priced. I have no doubt it is objectively better quality in terms of its hide and stitching, and I do love the design, but it lacks that H something.
> 
> @cakeymakeybakey, if you were the black knight, you couldn’t carry your gorgeous new 24/24
> 
> an unpopular opinion: I bought as H TPM in etain and think the color is ugly. It’s sadly the newer more brown, less true gray etain. Also after years of loving etoupe, I think I am tired of it. But, I‘ll keep what I have bc I’m certain I will change my mind


Or maybe you will come to the dark side AKA the bright colours side


----------



## Claudia1992

I LOVE Hermès silk scarves and own several, but for whatever reason, the handbags don't make my heart sing. I love seeing them on other people, but they're not for me personally.


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

Claudia1992 said:


> I LOVE Hermès silk scarves and own several, but for whatever reason, the handbags don't make my heart sing. I love seeing them on other people, but they're not for me personally.


that is refreshingly different!!! being free from want is the ultimate luxury.


----------



## 880

Unpopular H opinion
i dislike the twillane; if you want a scarf pattern, why not wear a scarf

if H was serious about RTW, they would have tailoring services readily available
(theyve told me in the past that they would have to get Paris approval to shorten the sleeves of a leather jacket)


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## FizzyWater

880 said:


> Unpopular H opinion
> i dislike the twillane; if you want a scarf pattern, why not wear a scarf



I agree, though of course I'm hypocritically lusting after a bathing suit in a favorite scarf pattern...  

I think mostly the twillaines are of their most boring scarf patterns in often-ugly-at-best-neutral colorways.


----------



## lunasauntie

Ok I may be skewered for this unpopular opinion but I hate the Lindy bag! Most especially, I hate the mini lindy. I understand that the artistry and craftsmanship are out of this world but it is just a weird-looking bag. That one turnlock looks like an evil eye. Luckily it’s coveted by others but I absolutely cringe when I see it carried in public and and when it’s dressed up with twillies. I also do not like the Jypsiere. It’s like a wannabe Kelly Danse (although maybe it came first) but looks like it belongs on an old lady with orthopedic shoes. I know I’m asking for it…*ducks*


----------



## textilegirl

I want to thank @canto bight for raising the issue of 'gatekeeping' and for inspiring me to think hard about how I feel regarding the recent trends of posting on the H forum.  I didn't quite know what the term meant and appreciate @Julide's asking    It's a really interesting observation, and it's been helpful in nudging me to me to think about how some of the newer posters may feel when they engage with forum members.

So here's where my unpopular opinion comes in, and I'm perfectly willing to consider other views and change my mind.  I think some of the newer posters are just unwilling to "work for it" and expect to be instantly gratified without exerting any real effort.  I fear I'm going to get flamed (is this where the term 'Ok Boomer' comes in?), and I'm a bit reluctant to be going out on a social media limb here, but there's a thread at the very top of the forum called "Welcome to New Members and some things to know", along with a wealth of Reference Materials on just about every topic anyone has asked recently (repeatedly in some cases).  Does no one read it?

When I first joined the tPF H forum I spent hours learning about H because I was interested in it.  I read about leathers, styles, colors because I wanted to know; I followed threads because I wanted to see.  Now it seems that no one wants to learn, read, or see, except in the context of obtaining a BKandsometimesC.  If that's all people want, the information is readily available, summed up by the following: there's a considerable mismatch between supply and demand right now for a number of reasons, and coveted bags (along with many other items) are selling, when available, for premium prices including the extra spending you may or may not have to undertake to obtain a bag directly from the boutique.  Use common sense (authenticate a non-boutique purchase, don't transfer money to perfect strangers without recourse, take a shower, and be kind) and good luck.

This is a public forum, and people may contribute as they wish, but I joined because I wanted to learn and be delighted, and there were so many kind people who shared their knowledge and visual treats (many still do) that it has been worth my finding time to participate.  I appreciate that people share their experiences with bag styles, RTW sizing, colors, home goods, lipsticks and the like; it helps to make me more knowledgeable.  I fully understand (and do not resent) that my financial circumstances are not the same as other members', and that everyone comes to the decision to become H customers at their own pace and to whatever extent feels appropriate. (In fact I've been pleasantly surprised at how little condescension I've seen here on the financial front.  Talk about 'gatekeeping', this is a company that sells very expensive products by any First World never mind Third World metric, and there are some members who have _substantial_ collections across metiers. Although I'm not in those circumstances , I've never felt unwelcome.)

I think the best part of the forum is that there are lots of things to discuss in addition to 'how do I get one?'  And for members for whom that subject is a primary interest, there are resources available to answer the question without turning every thread into a differently worded query basically about the same limited subject.

Ok, flame away 

Edited to emphasize the reference materials threads because they seem to be the roadmap I was thinking of along with the New Members thread.


----------



## jenayb

textilegirl said:


> I want to thank @canto bight for raising the issue of 'gatekeeping' and for inspiring me to think hard about how I feel regarding the recent trends of posting on the H forum.  I didn't quite know what the term meant and appreciate @Julide's asking    It's a really interesting observation, and it's been helpful in nudging me to me to think about how some of the newer posters may feel when they engage with forum members.
> 
> So here's where my unpopular opinion comes in, and I'm perfectly willing to consider other views and change my mind.  I think some of the newer posters are just unwilling to "work for it" and expect to be instantly gratified without exerting any real effort.  I fear I'm going to get flamed (is this where the term 'Ok Boomer' comes in?), and I'm a bit reluctant to be going out on a social media limb here, but there's a thread at the very top of the forum called "Welcome to New Members and some things to know", along with a wealth of reference materials on just about every topic anyone has asked recently (repeatedly in some cases).  Does no one read it?
> 
> When I first joined the tPF H forum I spent hours learning about H because I was interested in it.  I read about leathers, styles, colors because I wanted to know; I followed threads because I wanted to see.  Now it seems that no one wants to learn, read, or see, except in the context of obtaining a BKandsometimesC.  If that's all people want, the information is readily available, summed up by the following: there's a considerable mismatch between supply and demand right now for a number of reasons, and coveted bags (along with many other items) are selling, when available, for premium prices including the extra spending you may or may not have to undertake to obtain a bag directly from the boutique.  Use common sense (authenticate a non-boutique purchase, don't transfer money to perfect strangers without recourse, take a shower, and be kind) and good luck.
> 
> This is a public forum, and people may contribute as they wish, but I joined because I wanted to learn and be delighted, and there were so many kind people who shared their knowledge and visual treats (many still do) that it has been worth my finding time to participate.  I appreciate that people share their experiences with bag styles, RTW sizing, colors, home goods, lipsticks and the like; it helps to make me more knowledgeable.  I fully understand (and do not resent) that my financial circumstances are not the same as other members', and that everyone comes to the decision to become H customers at their own pace and to whatever extent feels appropriate. (In fact I've been pleasantly surprised at how little condescension I've seen here on the financial front.  Talk about 'gatekeeping', this is a company that sells very expensive products by any First World never mind Third World metric, and there are some members who have _substantial_ collections across metiers. Although I'm not in those circumstances , I've never felt unwelcome.)
> 
> I think the best part of the forum is that there are lots of things to discuss in addition to 'how do I get one?'  And for members for whom that subject is a primary interest, there are resources available to answer the question without turning every thread into a differently worded query basically about the same limited subject.
> 
> Ok, flame away



PREACH!


----------



## carrie8

textilegirl said:


> I want to thank @canto bight for raising the issue of 'gatekeeping' and for inspiring me to think hard about how I feel regarding the recent trends of posting on the H forum.  I didn't quite know what the term meant and appreciate @Julide's asking    It's a really interesting observation, and it's been helpful in nudging me to me to think about how some of the newer posters may feel when they engage with forum members.
> 
> So here's where my unpopular opinion comes in, and I'm perfectly willing to consider other views and change my mind.  I think some of the newer posters are just unwilling to "work for it" and expect to be instantly gratified without exerting any real effort.  I fear I'm going to get flamed (is this where the term 'Ok Boomer' comes in?), and I'm a bit reluctant to be going out on a social media limb here, but there's a thread at the very top of the forum called "Welcome to New Members and some things to know", along with a wealth of reference materials on just about every topic anyone has asked recently (repeatedly in some cases).  Does no one read it?
> 
> When I first joined the tPF H forum I spent hours learning about H because I was interested in it.  I read about leathers, styles, colors because I wanted to know; I followed threads because I wanted to see.  Now it seems that no one wants to learn, read, or see, except in the context of obtaining a BKandsometimesC.  If that's all people want, the information is readily available, summed up by the following: there's a considerable mismatch between supply and demand right now for a number of reasons, and coveted bags (along with many other items) are selling, when available, for premium prices including the extra spending you may or may not have to undertake to obtain a bag directly from the boutique.  Use common sense (authenticate a non-boutique purchase, don't transfer money to perfect strangers without recourse, take a shower, and be kind) and good luck.
> 
> This is a public forum, and people may contribute as they wish, but I joined because I wanted to learn and be delighted, and there were so many kind people who shared their knowledge and visual treats (many still do) that it has been worth my finding time to participate.  I appreciate that people share their experiences with bag styles, RTW sizing, colors, home goods, lipsticks and the like; it helps to make me more knowledgeable.  I fully understand (and do not resent) that my financial circumstances are not the same as other members', and that everyone comes to the decision to become H customers at their own pace and to whatever extent feels appropriate. (In fact I've been pleasantly surprised at how little condescension I've seen here on the financial front.  Talk about 'gatekeeping', this is a company that sells very expensive products by any First World never mind Third World metric, and there are some members who have _substantial_ collections across metiers. Although I'm not in those circumstances , I've never felt unwelcome.)
> 
> I think the best part of the forum is that there are lots of things to discuss in addition to 'how do I get one?'  And for members for whom that subject is a primary interest, there are resources available to answer the question without turning every thread into a differently worded query basically about the same limited subject.
> 
> Ok, flame away


Yes, couldn't agree more. It is always the same thing. Quelle dommage


----------



## jenayb

canto bight said:


> This might be a really hot take, but the amount of gatekeeping in the Hermes online "community" (including here on TPF) is becoming next level.  I suppose that eventually happens to all hobbies that have a large online presence though.



I don't see this... if anything, I would really say this is an incredibly patient, supportive, accepting community here. I think a lot of gatekeeping is not only perception, but projection, if I may. 



etoile de mer said:


> Could you elaborate? What I see is a growing frustration among long term members here with the ever increasing number of posts about to obtain coveted bags, while, at the same time, there seems to be much less interest in the brand as a whole, along with less interest in the craftsmanship and artistry. So, for those of us who came to this forum to celebrate the art of the brand, it's disheartening. Many longer term members no longer post here. I personally have no interest in keeping anyone from obtaining what they hope to buy.



 

This is perhaps what some are perceiving here...


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

880 said:


> if H was serious about RTW, they would have tailoring services readily available
> (theyve told me in the past that they would have to get Paris approval to shorten the sleeves of a leather jacket)


My Max mara coat is too long on me, when I asked at the boutique they said they wouldn't shorten it, as it would ruin the nature of the coat. I have to lift it when I go up stairs


----------



## canto bight

@textilegirl and I want to thank YOU not only for offering your perspective in such a kind and thoughtful manner, but for also taking the time to consider other perspectives without immediately dismissing them or responding defensively!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

textilegirl said:


> I want to thank @canto bight for raising the issue of 'gatekeeping' and for inspiring me to think hard about how I feel regarding the recent trends of posting on the H forum.  I didn't quite know what the term meant and appreciate @Julide's asking    It's a really interesting observation, and it's been helpful in nudging me to me to think about how some of the newer posters may feel when they engage with forum members.
> 
> So here's where my unpopular opinion comes in, and I'm perfectly willing to consider other views and change my mind.  I think some of the newer posters are just unwilling to "work for it" and expect to be instantly gratified without exerting any real effort.  I fear I'm going to get flamed (is this where the term 'Ok Boomer' comes in?), and I'm a bit reluctant to be going out on a social media limb here, but there's a thread at the very top of the forum called "Welcome to New Members and some things to know", along with a wealth of Reference Materials on just about every topic anyone has asked recently (repeatedly in some cases).  Does no one read it?
> 
> When I first joined the tPF H forum I spent hours learning about H because I was interested in it.  I read about leathers, styles, colors because I wanted to know; I followed threads because I wanted to see.  Now it seems that no one wants to learn, read, or see, except in the context of obtaining a BKandsometimesC.  If that's all people want, the information is readily available, summed up by the following: there's a considerable mismatch between supply and demand right now for a number of reasons, and coveted bags (along with many other items) are selling, when available, for premium prices including the extra spending you may or may not have to undertake to obtain a bag directly from the boutique.  Use common sense (authenticate a non-boutique purchase, don't transfer money to perfect strangers without recourse, take a shower, and be kind) and good luck.
> 
> This is a public forum, and people may contribute as they wish, but I joined because I wanted to learn and be delighted, and there were so many kind people who shared their knowledge and visual treats (many still do) that it has been worth my finding time to participate.  I appreciate that people share their experiences with bag styles, RTW sizing, colors, home goods, lipsticks and the like; it helps to make me more knowledgeable.  I fully understand (and do not resent) that my financial circumstances are not the same as other members', and that everyone comes to the decision to become H customers at their own pace and to whatever extent feels appropriate. (In fact I've been pleasantly surprised at how little condescension I've seen here on the financial front.  Talk about 'gatekeeping', this is a company that sells very expensive products by any First World never mind Third World metric, and there are some members who have _substantial_ collections across metiers. Although I'm not in those circumstances , I've never felt unwelcome.)
> 
> I think the best part of the forum is that there are lots of things to discuss in addition to 'how do I get one?'  And for members for whom that subject is a primary interest, there are resources available to answer the question without turning every thread into a differently worded query basically about the same limited subject.
> 
> Ok, flame away
> 
> Edited to emphasize the reference materials threads because they seem to be the roadmap I was thinking of along with the New Members thread.


Yes yes and again yes!!!
I for one came to this forum to learn and share my long-standing passion with like-minded others.
I actually am starting to get bored with the endless posts regarding spend, and also the quota bag obsession.
(oh..and the obsession with pink and light coloured bags..but thats just not my personal taste).
My favourite Hermes bags are the rare ones (and I dont just mean Himalaya and picnic Kelly..again not my personal taste) I love many of the discontinued designs and heritage leathers-sadly I see less and less posts that showcase the beauty of Hermes design (or even the comedy/quirky aspect of bags like sac himalaya..) .
I would love to see a thread for instance on Hermes furniture which I think is really beautiful.
And also as a big fan of the JPG and Margiela eras I'd love to see more of the rtw and jewellery from those collections .
There is much more to the brand than 3 bags.
And a final unpopular opinion.
I dont like Oran sandals and I dont get the obsession with owning them in every colour....
However full disclosure..I love Birkenstock's and buy every unusual variant of them that I can get my hands on!


----------



## jyyanks

textilegirl said:


> I want to thank @canto bight for raising the issue of 'gatekeeping' and for inspiring me to think hard about how I feel regarding the recent trends of posting on the H forum.  I didn't quite know what the term meant and appreciate @Julide's asking    It's a really interesting observation, and it's been helpful in nudging me to me to think about how some of the newer posters may feel when they engage with forum members.
> 
> So here's where my unpopular opinion comes in, and I'm perfectly willing to consider other views and change my mind.  I think some of the newer posters are just unwilling to "work for it" and expect to be instantly gratified without exerting any real effort.  I fear I'm going to get flamed (is this where the term 'Ok Boomer' comes in?), and I'm a bit reluctant to be going out on a social media limb here, but there's a thread at the very top of the forum called "Welcome to New Members and some things to know", along with a wealth of Reference Materials on just about every topic anyone has asked recently (repeatedly in some cases).  Does no one read it?
> 
> When I first joined the tPF H forum I spent hours learning about H because I was interested in it.  I read about leathers, styles, colors because I wanted to know; I followed threads because I wanted to see.  Now it seems that no one wants to learn, read, or see, except in the context of obtaining a BKandsometimesC.  If that's all people want, the information is readily available, summed up by the following: there's a considerable mismatch between supply and demand right now for a number of reasons, and coveted bags (along with many other items) are selling, when available, for premium prices including the extra spending you may or may not have to undertake to obtain a bag directly from the boutique.  Use common sense (authenticate a non-boutique purchase, don't transfer money to perfect strangers without recourse, take a shower, and be kind) and good luck.
> 
> This is a public forum, and people may contribute as they wish, but I joined because I wanted to learn and be delighted, and there were so many kind people who shared their knowledge and visual treats (many still do) that it has been worth my finding time to participate.  I appreciate that people share their experiences with bag styles, RTW sizing, colors, home goods, lipsticks and the like; it helps to make me more knowledgeable.  I fully understand (and do not resent) that my financial circumstances are not the same as other members', and that everyone comes to the decision to become H customers at their own pace and to whatever extent feels appropriate. (In fact I've been pleasantly surprised at how little condescension I've seen here on the financial front.  Talk about 'gatekeeping', this is a company that sells very expensive products by any First World never mind Third World metric, and there are some members who have _substantial_ collections across metiers. Although I'm not in those circumstances , I've never felt unwelcome.)
> 
> I think the best part of the forum is that there are lots of things to discuss in addition to 'how do I get one?'  And for members for whom that subject is a primary interest, there are resources available to answer the question without turning every thread into a differently worded query basically about the same limited subject.
> 
> Ok, flame away
> 
> Edited to emphasize the reference materials threads because they seem to be the roadmap I was thinking of along with the New Members thread.



Well said and beautifully written. Thank you @textilegirl for an insightful post.


----------



## 880

jyyanks said:


> Well said and beautifully written. Thank you @textilegirl for an insightful post.


+1 with @jyyanks re @textilegirl ’s fabulous post


----------



## tinkerbell68

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I dont like Oran sandals and I dont get the obsession with owning them in every colour....
> However full disclosure..I love Birkenstock's and buy every unusual variant of them that I can get my hands on!


^^^ 100% I have never understood Orans and I too have multiple pairs of Birkenstocks and wear them almost every day usually while accessorized with beautiful H silks and designer bags


----------



## charlottawill

Pamela Stylepop said:


> My Max mara coat is too long on me, when I asked at the boutique they said they wouldn't shorten it, as it would ruin the nature of the coat. I have to lift it when I go up stairs


Ridiculous. But they were not concerned that you wearing their coat that does not fit properly might have a negative effect on their image? Fit is everything. Or were they implying you are too short to wear their brand? I'd have taken my money elsewhere.


----------



## Lejic

880 said:


> if H was serious about RTW, they would have tailoring services readily available
> (theyve told me in the past that they would have to get Paris approval to shorten the sleeves of a leather jacket)



yes!! I find very few RTW H pieces that would work for me anyway, but when I do, I still have to pass because of this. There was a gorgeous white shirt last year that I still think about - interesting cut, but sleeve/torso length just a bit off on me.

I know I could get it tailored elsewhere but I don’t know, it just puts me off? I also worry that even the best seamstress isn’t H’s and doesn’t have the exact patterns and so on, so will have to guesstimate on alterations to a certain extent with interesting cuts like that shirt had.


----------



## lala_retro

1. Oran sandals are horrendous, completely ruins the sexiness of the feminine foot arch 

2. lindys are ugly, not just the mini, but every size, in every color. I saw a pic comparing it to the face of a cartoon cat, and now can’t unsee it.

*now sprints away to duck for cover


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## LKNN

880 said:


> Unpopular H opinion
> i dislike the twillane; if you want a scarf pattern, why not wear a scarf
> 
> if H was serious about RTW, they would have tailoring services readily available
> (theyve told me in the past that they would have to get Paris approval to shorten the sleeves of a leather jacket)


Which leather jacket is this? I have a lot of H's leather rtw and never have i heard such a thing (and i tailor EVERYTHING).


----------



## 880

LKNN said:


> Which leather jacket is this? I have a lot of H's leather rtw and never have i heard such a thing (and i tailor EVERYTHING).


The leather jacket in question was a reversible shearling with leather trim down the length of the arms and perpendicular at the end of the sleeve, for about 11K USD. I tried it on at last year’s RTW event at Madison (with my SA and the former head RTW for US Addison — she has since left— both telling me that H Madison could not shorten the leather sleeves, original hem, without paris  approval , and that they were unlikely to get approval). I don’t recall whether the end of the sleeve had a zipper; only that it was too bulky and ungainly simply to fold up the sleeve. I was very disappointed. I just ended up buying a medor cashmere jacket at the event (no problem with getting the sleeves shortened for cashmere). I have not had the best of luck getting H to tailor leather pieces, though my SA believes that when my size comes in for the new rouge H leather sleeved pullover knit sweater, H will be able to shorten those sleeves. IDK what the problem is, as my H tailoring requests are very basic, and I am a RTW client. Shrugs. Like you, I get all my RTW tailored, including leather pieces (I even sometimes have my T shirts tailored) but those pieces are usually chanel, dior, brunello, where the tailors honestly seem better equipped to handle requests.

ETA: I replied to this post yesterday, but it appeared to have been deleted, so this is a new reply.


----------



## Nahreen

I know it has been mentioned by others before but my unpopular/or popular opinion (depending on who you ask here). Many experienced Hermes customers here have stressed the importance to find an SA that suits your way of shopping and personality. Despite this there are numerous requests in this forum for contact info to other members SAs. I personally would not share such knowledge with someone I know nothing about.

I suggest for those who want to establish themselves at a H boutique is to visit, be patient and aware it might take some time to get to know an SA and for the SA to get to know your style and preferences. Maybe start off with small purchases to see that an SA will work for you. That way if you feel the need to change SA and even boutique, you won´t feel you have lost too much of your pre-spend (provided you are looking for popular items that might require some previous spending before offered).


----------



## 880

Nahreen said:


> I know it has been mentioned by others before but my unpopular/or popular opinion (depending on who you ask here). Many experienced Hermes customers here have stressed the importance to find an SA that suits your way of shopping and personality. Despite this there are numerous requests in this forum for contact info to other members SAs. I personally would not share such knowledge with someone I know nothing about.
> 
> I suggest for those who want to establish themselves at a H boutique is to visit, be patient and aware it might take some time to get to know an SA and for the SA to get to know your style and preferences. Maybe start off with small purchases to see that an SA will work for you. That way if you feel the need to change SA and even boutique, you won´t feel you have lost too much of your pre-spend (provided you are looking for popular items that might require some previous spending before offered).


Agree With this  Also premier brand SAs in general have told me that they arent accepting new clients bc they are so busy for their current roster


----------



## golconda

I love the Evelyne, but do not like the adjustable strap...too much hardware.


----------



## LKNN

880 said:


> The leather jacket in question was a reversible shearling with leather trim down the length of the arms and perpendicular at the end of the sleeve, for about 11K USD. I tried it on at last year’s RTW event at Madison (with my SA and the former head RTW for US Addison — she has since left— both telling me that H Madison could not shorten the leather sleeves, original hem, without paris  approval , and that they were unlikely to get approval). I don’t recall whether the end of the sleeve had a zipper; only that it was too bulky and ungainly simply to fold up the sleeve. I was very disappointed. I just ended up buying a medor cashmere jacket at the event (no problem with getting the sleeves shortened for cashmere). I have not had the best of luck getting H to tailor leather pieces, though my SA believes that when my size comes in for the new rouge H leather sleeved pullover knit sweater, H will be able to shorten those sleeves. IDK what the problem is, as my H tailoring requests are very basic, and I am a RTW client. Shrugs. Like you, I get all my RTW tailored, including leather pieces (I even sometimes have my T shirts tailored) but those pieces are usually chanel, dior, brunello, where the tailors honestly seem better equipped to handle requests.
> 
> ETA: I replied to this post yesterday, but it appeared to have been deleted, so this is a new reply.



Omg-- I get my t-shirts tailored too! Tailor-twinning?!  While disappointing you couldn't get the jacket they probably did you a favor... while I've never had a problem with them accepting an item for tailoring, they have ruined (or imperfectly tailored) several (specifically leather) items of mine. However, they do seem to do a great job with my husband's clothes and suites. H is opening a store in my hometown in a few weeks and I'm so nervous about the tailoring services they're going to have. I 100% agree with you on Dior, Chanel etc. being far superior in this department but honestly no one's leather is quite as lovely as H-- wish they'd get their act together. Should we start a leather rtw thread (is there one?) and post all our H, Dior, LV leather RTW


----------



## Kimina

Nahreen said:


> I know it has been mentioned by others before but my unpopular/or popular opinion (depending on who you ask here). Many experienced Hermes customers here have stressed the importance to find an SA that suits your way of shopping and personality. Despite this there are numerous requests in this forum for contact info to other members SAs. I personally would not share such knowledge with someone I know nothing about.
> 
> I suggest for those who want to establish themselves at a H boutique is to visit, be patient and aware it might take some time to get to know an SA and for the SA to get to know your style and preferences. Maybe start off with small purchases to see that an SA will work for you. That way if you feel the need to change SA and even boutique, you won´t feel you have lost too much of your pre-spend (provided you are looking for popular items that might require some previous spending before offered).


@Nahreen 
I very much agree with this "unpopular opinion." Providing one's own SA contact info is iffy when you know/like a person.  Providing one's own SA contact info is like vouching for a complete stranger.  How do I know if you're demanding/annoying or whether you'll have the same chemistry with my SA as I do? Haha, don't shoot me either!


----------



## Kimina

lala_retro said:


> 1. Oran sandals are horrendous, completely ruins the sexiness of the feminine foot arch
> 
> 2. lindys are ugly, not just the mini, but every size, in every color. I saw a pic comparing it to the face of a cartoon cat, and now can’t unsee it.
> 
> *now sprints away to duck for cover


Can you post the cartoon cat?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

To my eyes the Lindy resembles a fortune cookie..


----------



## foxyqt

I reeeally dislike seeing the Bain or Bride-a-Brac cases used as bags when they’re supposed to be toiletry/beach bags! Sorry ladies, putting a Twilly on it doesn’t make it look better


----------



## lunasauntie

foxyqt said:


> I reeeally dislike seeing the Bain or Bride-a-Brac cases used as bags when they’re supposed to be toiletry/beach bags! Sorry ladies, putting a Twilly on it doesn’t make it look better


I totally disagree because sometimes you want an under-the-radar little bag to keep your phone and keys in but don’t want to bring out your full-blown leather purses. It kind of reminds me of a casual version of the Bottega mini Jodie. That said, I acknowledge your unpopular opinion and you should by all means express it!


----------



## Perja

lunasauntie said:


> It looks like acne scarring to me. In my aesthetic derm industry we would call it post-inflammatory erythema (PIE) - all the little red marks left over for months.  Looks like the bag needs to go on a yearlong course of Accutane.



A course of Accutane later and your ostrich bag turns into a Swift one?


----------



## papertiger

LKNN said:


> Omg-- I get my t-shirts tailored too! Tailor-twinning?!  While disappointing you couldn't get the jacket they probably did you a favor... while I've never had a problem with them accepting an item for tailoring, they have ruined (or imperfectly tailored) several (specifically leather) items of mine. However, they do seem to do a great job with my husband's clothes and suites. H is opening a store in my hometown in a few weeks and I'm so nervous about the tailoring services they're going to have. I 100% agree with you on Dior, Chanel etc. being far superior in this department but honestly no one's leather is quite as lovely as H-- wish they'd get their act together. Should we start a leather rtw thread (is there one?) and post all our H, Dior, LV leather RTW



If it's more multiple brands please post https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/wardrobe-accessories.40/ 

Otherwise start a Ode to leather H RTW on the main forum and we'll transfer if it gets traction.


----------



## chicfinds

my unpopular opinion: Special orders are not as unique anymore when everyone chooses the same color combos. the secondary market is likely to be flooded with rose sakura & nata/craie bicolor birkins and kellys in the near future (and it seems like it has already?). Hermes should just make the bicolor combinations of (1) craie and rose sakura (2) nata and gris perle as a regular podium offering given their popularity.


----------



## DoggieBags

I don’t get the point of locks and keys for smaller bags. Maybe they serve a real function for the larger bags that are used as luggage or for work. But for the smaller bags, does anyone actually lock their bags? I never even put the locks on my bags except maybe my picotins as a weight to make the strap lie correctly.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Lejic

They should at least publish a “this season” or something on their website as a catalogue. The search function not showing OOS items is one thing, but I wish I could at least see what items I could ask for from my SA without going to the store

ETA: I guess this isn’t that unpopular an opinion. So I’ll add an unpopular opinion overall, maybe not on this sub forum:I kind of hate the Avalon pillows and throws


----------



## jiljenner

Lejic said:


> They should at least publish a “this season” or something on their website as a catalogue. The search function not showing OOS items is one thing, but I wish I could at least see what items I could ask for from my SA without going to the store
> 
> ETA: I guess this isn’t that unpopular an opinion. So I’ll add an unpopular opinion overall, maybe not on this sub forum:*I kind of hate the Avalon pillows and throws*


I agree! Hubby and I have been browsing West Coast vacation homes. We've made a game of counting the number of listings with Avalon and/or orange box décor (we're at 26).


----------



## showgratitude

Kimina said:


> @Nahreen
> I very much agree with this "unpopular opinion." Providing one's own SA contact info is iffy when you know/like a person.  Providing one's own SA contact info is like vouching for a complete stranger.  How do I know if you're demanding/annoying or whether you'll have the same chemistry with my SA as I do? Haha, don't shoot me either!


Super agree.  Asking for someone's SA is also like telling someone: "Oh yeah, your best friend Jane is really nice, loving, thoughtful, caring, and warm?  Can I have her number too because I want to have a best friend like her?" It doesn't mean that they hit it off well you'll hit it off and be best friends too.....and that Jane will treat you the same way she treats her!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I'm really p*ss*d looking through listings on Fashionfile and finding lots of unused items or things listed as 'giftable'.
at least in shoes, bags and watches (the 3 things I search for )
No wonder theres no stock in the shops..everyone is buying and flipping.
There are also many horseshoe bags including (in my opinion) The UGLIEST combo I've ever seen..Rose confetti ,Jaune poussin, and anemone   In a Birkin..just yuk.


----------



## Crapples

foxyqt said:


> I reeeally dislike seeing the Bain or Bride-a-Brac cases used as bags when they’re supposed to be toiletry/beach bags! Sorry ladies, putting a Twilly on it doesn’t make it look better


Now I want to know what you think about the Grooming Bag


----------



## Addicted to bags

DoggieBags said:


> I don’t get the point of locks and keys for smaller bags. Maybe they serve a real function for the larger bags that are used as luggage or for work. But for the smaller bags, does anyone actually lock their bags? I never even put the locks on my bags except maybe my picotins as a weight to make the strap lie correctly.


I don't even know where the keys are for my bags. I put them somewhere safe but now forget where that safe place is.


----------



## undecided45

Unpopular opinion that I’m sure has already been said, but it hit me as I was looking through SOs for sale on the secondary market… who on earth lets people make H color combination choices?!  Most SOs are just not pretty to look at!

Except yours, of course.


----------



## Jennayy4

undecided45 said:


> Unpopular opinion that I’m sure has already been said, but it hit me as I was looking through SOs for sale on the secondary market… who on earth lets people make H color combination choices?!  Most SOs are just not pretty to look at!
> 
> Except yours, of course.


I'm guilty of this. I special ordered the Birkin 25 in my picture and the only thing I really like about it is the brushed palladium hardware. I wasn't able to see the sample swatches in person, so I picked the color combo by researching online. I'm not sure what I was thinking.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

golconda said:


> I love the Evelyne, but do not like the adjustable strap...too much hardware.


Yes! The evelyne is my most used bag, it just works for my lifestyle, (v casual) & I have quite a few, but the adjustable strap really adds to the weight imo.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Yes! The evelyne is my most used bag, it just works for my lifestyle, (v casual) & I have quite a few, but the adjustable strap really adds to the weight imo.


Yes, and I think the strap is a little too wide, at least for my frame. If it were maybe a half inch thinner it would help.


----------



## WhiteBus

undecided45 said:


> Unpopular opinion that I’m sure has already been said, but it hit me as I was looking through SOs for sale on the secondary market… who on earth lets people make H color combination choices?!  Most SOs are just not pretty to look at!
> 
> Except yours, of course.


If you make a SO you do not have to buy it.
There must be queues of opportunist shoppers just waiting to pounce on an unwanted SO.
Hermes does reject some SO combination requests.


----------



## Perja

Lejic said:


> They should at least publish a “this season” or something on their website as a catalogue. The search function not showing OOS items is one thing, but I wish I could at least see what items I could ask for from my SA without going to the store
> 
> ETA: I guess this isn’t that unpopular an opinion. So I’ll add an unpopular opinion overall, maybe not on this sub forum:I kind of hate the Avalon pillows and throws


Maybe there is a “aspirational home” starter pack offer that we don’t know about… you give the surface of your home and level of desired pretentiousness. H then calculates the perfect cushion & orange box ratio you need!

In other unpopular opinions, I really dislike the lazy variations around the Birkin and Kelly they’ve come out with recently, including the Cargo and that weird zip around version from FW22. Play with your signatures for sure, but how about a new bag idea? Look at how good you can be with 24/24, Della Cavalleria and Geta.


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I'm really p*ss*d looking through listings on Fashionfile and finding lots of unused items or things listed as 'giftable'.
> at least in shoes, bags and watches (the 3 things I search for )
> No wonder theres no stock in the shops..everyone is buying and flipping.
> There are also many horseshoe bags including (in my opinion) The UGLIEST combo I've ever seen..Rose confetti ,Jaune poussin, and anemone   In a Birkin..just yuk.


Amen! I've been trying to get a few different styles of sandals since last year, ( including the Chypre) and the boutique never have my size/ colour wish. Website neither. But there are plenty brand new online for resale. It makes me so angry honestly.


----------



## Xthgirl

The geta bag looks like
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 a school bus. The non-ergonomic wide crossbody strap doesnt help either. 

PS. not my pic. Credits to the owner of the photo.


----------



## Book Worm

htxgirl said:


> The geta bag looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a school bus. The non-ergonomic wide crossbody strap doesnt help either.
> 
> PS. not my pic. Credits to the owner of the photo.


Lol. Ok i have one too. Not unpopular but i think it looks like a cute, giant piece of lego   That i would totally love in a fun color


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## _kiki119_

lunasauntie said:


> Ok I may be skewered for this unpopular opinion but I hate the Lindy bag! Most especially, I hate the mini lindy. I understand that the artistry and craftsmanship are out of this world but it is just a weird-looking bag. That one turnlock looks like an evil eye. Luckily it’s coveted by others but I absolutely cringe when I see it carried in public and and when it’s dressed up with twillies. I also do not like the Jypsiere. It’s like a wannabe Kelly Danse (although maybe it came first) but looks like it belongs on an old lady with orthopedic shoes. I know I’m asking for it…*ducks*


+1. Don’t like the Lindy. Some like the fortune cookie shape but not me


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I really cant bear the jewellery that is a mini Kelly or Birkin..I just think it looks cheap and childish..
Its the definition of pointless.
As are those 'Hermes bag' bag charms..
I dont wanna wear a tiny silver handbag as a pendant and my bag doesn't want a bag hanging from it either.
I'd rather Hermès did useful bags to hang off our bags..like one to carry dog treats or dog poop bags (empty ones I stress..)
I dont have a dog but I'm sure there would be a market for the above suggestions.


----------



## Book Worm

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> *I really cant bear the jewellery that is a mini Kelly or Birkin*..I just think it looks cheap and childish..
> Its the definition of pointless.
> As are those 'Hermes bag' bag charms..
> I dont wanna wear a tiny silver handbag as a pendant and my bag doesn't want a bag hanging from it either.


Yes.....+1000000000

But then I also don't like H inspired cakes either which are so popular on social media...but that is not an H unpopular opinion, the above is however ...


----------



## Itinerantd

As much as I like some of their special watches I wonder what proportion of the 62% growth in watches are basic Heure H models now on fashionphile


----------



## Justlikewhatilike

Itinerantd said:


> As much as I like some of their special watches I wonder what proportion of the 62% growth in watches are basic Heure H models now on fashionphile


Not that bad, with the SO watch campaign Time Your Way. Haha….Some countries have it more than once a year.


----------



## Classy Collector

Book Worm said:


> Yes.....+1000000000
> 
> But then I also don't like H inspired cakes either which are so popular on social media...but that is not an H unpopular opinion, the above is however ...


Yes. Or cupcakes with a designer logo button on top, including Hermes logo. Those cupcakes are tasteless (no pun intended!).


----------



## masanmasan

Hermes Budy Charm - a bunch of Merino wool hold together by small piece of Leather


----------



## waterlily112

Saddle box, looks so cheap like you can't afford a real piece of furniture. I've seen people using it in the living room as a side table or by the entrance like a statement piece, why... The only place I'd see myself using it is for the laundry room to store dirty clothes & socks


----------



## duggi84

foxyqt said:


> I reeeally dislike seeing the Bain or Bride-a-Brac cases used as bags when they’re supposed to be toiletry/beach bags! Sorry ladies, putting a Twilly on it doesn’t make it look better



YES THANK YOU!!!!   Saw this at Disneyland once and I just was thinking that person could have had a MUCH nicer bag for half the price with another brand....like WHY?



DoggieBags said:


> I don’t get the point of locks and keys for smaller bags. Maybe they serve a real function for the larger bags that are used as luggage or for work. But for the smaller bags, does anyone actually lock their bags? I never even put the locks on my bags except maybe my picotins as a weight to make the strap lie correctly.





Crapples said:


> Now I want to know what you think about the Grooming Bag



Yeah...this is a confusing bag.  When I see someone carrying one I just assume they think the Garden Party is a quota bag and are afraid to ask for one...



undecided45 said:


> Unpopular opinion that I’m sure has already been said, but it hit me as I was looking through SOs for sale on the secondary market… who on earth lets people make H color combination choices?!  Most SOs are just not pretty to look at!
> 
> Except yours, of course.



SO MANY GAUDY COMBINATIONS!!! \



Fumizuki said:


> Hermes Budy Charm - a bunch of Merino wool hold together by small piece of Leather



OK so I felt this way until I got one...it's actually really cute in a dorky kind of way, but of course it's all subjective!


----------



## Crapples

waterlily112 said:


> Saddle box, looks so cheap like you can't afford a real piece of furniture. I've seen people using it in the living room as a side table or by the entrance like a statement piece, why... The only place I'd see myself using it is for the laundry room to store dirty clothes & socks


I had no idea this was a thing so thank you! Recycled cardboard and kraft paper. WTF?!?


----------



## _kiki119_

i have mix feelings when I read the 2022 offer thread - i love seeing all the offers but I also have major FOMO and mess with my head lol


----------



## waterlily112

Crapples said:


> I had no idea this was a thing so thank you! Recycled cardboard and kraft paper. WTF?!?


It's all over social media and even seen several youtubers calling it the best value for Hermes home pieces I'm like  $700 cardboard = good value? practical?


----------



## Helventara

waterlily112 said:


> It's all over social media and even seen several youtubers calling it the best value for Hermes home pieces I'm like  $700 cardboard = good value? practical?


1.  we need a good profile to get BKC, incl. furnitures.
2.  In comparison with other furniture items, this is great value (read: affordable)
3. have I said buying across the board to show love for the brand?   
etc etc…


----------



## waterlily112

BVBookshop said:


> 1.  we need a good profile to get BKC, incl. furnitures.
> 2.  In comparison with other furniture items, this is great value (read: affordable)
> 3. have I said buying across the board to show love for the brand?
> etc etc…


Need Hermes come out with more cardboard pieces like pet bed & scratching post for my cat  New spending category unlocked


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Fumizuki said:


> Hermes Budy Charm - a bunch of Merino wool hold together by small piece of Leather


much to my surprise (I'm not a fan of bag charms) I'm obsessed with this charm..I think its adorable.
Even my SA laughed at me and said "really?! are you sure?" when I confided that I loved it..
I find it humorous, characterful and appealing as well as tactile..all the things I dont see in Rodeo !


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Crapples

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> much to my surprise (I'm not a fan of bag charms) I'm obsessed with this charm..I think its adorable.
> Even my SA laughed at me and said "really?! are you sure?" when I confided that I loved it..
> I find it humorous, characterful and appealing as well as tactile..all the things I dont see in Rodeo !


It's actually pretty cute, particularly if you like dogs...but all I can think about is how dirty and ratty it is going to get even with minimal wear.  I had never seen or heard about these before, but now I see there are a few for sale on Sotheby's HK sale.  I think a USA sale is coming up and I cannot wait to check it out (but not for this particular piece).


----------



## 880

htxgirl said:


> The geta bag looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a school bus. The non-ergonomic wide crossbody strap doesnt help either.
> 
> PS. not my pic. Credits to the owner of the photo.


Agree. I was offered a geta in etoupe chèvre at CP, London, and refused. it’s not my taste, esp. the strap. Takes all kinds


----------



## etoile de mer

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> much to my surprise (I'm not a fan of bag charms) I'm obsessed with this charm..I think its adorable.
> Even my SA laughed at me and said "really?! are you sure?" when I confided that I loved it..
> I find it humorous, characterful and appealing as well as tactile..all the things I dont see in Rodeo !



 Me, too!! I don't need one, I'll just admire, but I absolutely love Buddy!  So adorable!


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> much to my surprise (I'm not a fan of bag charms) I'm obsessed with this charm..I think its adorable.
> Even my SA laughed at me and said "really?! are you sure?" when I confided that I loved it..
> I find it humorous, characterful and appealing as well as tactile..all the things I dont see in Rodeo !


Same. I hate charms, but find this wee guy adorable!


----------



## _kiki119_

_kiki119_ said:


> +1. Don’t like the Lindy. Some like the fortune cookie shape but not me


Another shower thought about the Lindy (even the Herbag) i hate how H wrap the strap in plastic out of the box, make them look so cheap and like replicas


----------



## Crapples

_kiki119_ said:


> Another shower thought about the Lindy (even the Herbag) i hate how H wrap the strap in plastic out of the box, make them look so cheap and like replicas


Same. I feel like a wooly cover would do the same job and be much nicer.

Highly unpopular opinion: I hate the Herbag (runs for cover).


----------



## _kiki119_

Crapples said:


> Same. I feel like a wooly cover would do the same job and be much nicer.
> 
> Highly unpopular opinion: I hate the Herbag (runs for cover).


For sure! A felt cover will be nice!

lo Herbag was my first 1st H bag, and i don’t love it… it’s gone to new home and won’t buy another one  again lololol


----------



## masanmasan

_kiki119_ said:


> Another shower thought about the Lindy (even the Herbag) i hate how H wrap the strap in plastic out of the box, make them look so cheap and like replicas



Wait till you see SA take out Fine Jewellery piece from clear plastic bag (vacumm type) with the tear marking on the side..... I just witnessed it 2 weeks ago


----------



## Crapples

Fumizuki said:


> Wait till you see SA take out FJ from clear plastic bag (vacumm type) with the tear marking on the side..... I just witnessed it 2 weeks ago


FJ?


----------



## masanmasan

Crapples said:


> FJ?



Fine Jewellery  i have edited the post above


----------



## Crapples

Fumizuki said:


> Fine Jewellery  i have edited the post above


Hahaha oh yes. My watch came vacuum sealed.


----------



## 880

All of a sudden bags like that shapeless convertible backpack bridado? Look appealing to me. IDKW
im even starting to like the chanel garbage bag (same idea) called the 22.
i think I might be getting tired of structured top handles.

i think they might be cute with summer dresses and shorts.


----------



## Prada Prince

My unpopular opinion: I cannot stand seeing the Kelly being carried with the top flap gaping open. I can’t imagine that’ll do the structure any favours, and it just looks sloppy, which is antithetical to the Kelly…


----------



## Crapples

880 said:


> All of a sudden bags like that shapeless convertible backpack bridado? Look appealing to me. IDKW
> im even starting to like the chanel garbage bag (same idea) called the 22.
> i think I might be getting tired of structured top handles.
> 
> i think they might be cute with summer dresses and shorts.


You can search my post history to see I have been a long time supporter of the Bridado. Hahaha  I just think it needs to come in better colors and leathers. As to the Chanel garbage bag…oh let me count the ways they could have made that bag look more attractive starting with it should have been an interlocking logo instead of the words (which make it look like a beauty gift with purchase). And they could have put separate chain tassels on it with some beautiful hardware and cc pulls. Oh well.


----------



## _kiki119_

880 said:


> All of a sudden bags like that shapeless convertible backpack bridado? Look appealing to me. IDKW
> im even starting to like the chanel garbage bag (same idea) called the 22.
> i think I might be getting tired of structured top handles.
> 
> i think they might be cute with summer dresses and shorts.


hahaha yes!!! i feel you! I feel the more relaxed shaping will be back in styles.  I remember I was all about smooshy and slouchy leather about 10 years ago.
I really dislike the 22 when it first came out also, but I just ask my SA to find me one! So you are not alone!

but the Bridado looks like a REALLY expensive string bag that Kids get as giveaway at random events. I actually teased my DH using those bags when we started dating, I could never get caught using one even the fancy H version.  I would def get roasted by him and my pride would be wounded lolol


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Book Worm

880 said:


> All of a sudden bags like that shapeless convertible backpack bridado? Look appealing to me. IDKW
> im even starting to like the chanel garbage bag (same idea) called the 22.
> i think I might be getting tired of structured top handles.
> 
> i think they might be cute with summer dresses and shorts.


LOL funny you should call them garbage bags, I think the same esp the black ones (same goes for the shiny black moncler jackets ).
The bridados on the other hand, I don't mind, they come in fun colors and look nicer. I wouldn't pay that price for them but you know, once we see them make their way into your/other's action shots, that opinion will also change.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Prada Prince said:


> My unpopular opinion: I cannot stand seeing the Kelly being carried with the top flap gaping open. I can’t imagine that’ll do the structure any favours, and it just looks sloppy, which is antithetical to the Kelly…


Yes!!!!
I just imagine the spa being inundated with repairs some years down the line because of this trend.
I wince thinking of the stress being placed on the structure...


----------



## jiljenner

880 said:


> All of a sudden bags like that shapeless convertible backpack bridado? Look appealing to me. IDKW
> im even starting to like the chanel garbage bag (same idea) called the 22.
> i think I might be getting tired of structured top handles.
> 
> i think they might be cute with summer dresses and shorts.


I thought I was going _crazy_ with the 22! My daughter wants one, and as I was doing my research on it (especially with all the mod shots being posted), my face recalled The Donald:

I wonder if a series of member mods might change my mind on the Bridado as well. I'm with you, @880: I think this summer I want something light and easy.


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Yes!!!!
> I just imagine the spa being inundated with repairs some years down the line because of this trend.
> I wince thinking of the stress being placed on the structure...


Absolutely! Yesterday I had a lot in my Kelly as I was out all day with it, and did it up fully, even locking it closed, as I could feel the stress on the top part. Can't imagine holding it fully open with anything more in it than a credit card and it would have to be a stiff Sellier at that.


----------



## Etriers

duggi84 said:


> YES THANK YOU!!!!   Saw this at Disneyland once and I just was thinking that person could have had a MUCH nicer bag for half the price with another brand....like WHY?
> Yeah...this is a confusing bag.  When I see someone carrying one I just assume they think the Garden Party is a quota bag and are afraid to ask for one...



Lol. It’s only confusing as a purse. In the barn, where it is meant to live, it makes perfect sense. Other than it could have a smaller logo. Or better, no logo.


----------



## 880

Crapples said:


> Now I want to know what you think about the Grooming Bag


Off to google grooming bag. I’m envisioning it as one of those that look like dust bags


----------



## 880

waterlily112 said:


> It's all over social media and even seen several youtubers calling it the best value for Hermes home pieces I'm like  $700 cardboard = good value? practical?


Maybe if you had a cat . . . I recall they like to climb into paper bags and boxes lol


----------



## Etriers

880 said:


> Off to google grooming bag. I’m envisioning it as one of those that look like dust bags


It’s under Equestrian and “For the Horse.” Which should be a tip off that if anyone totes this bag it should be the horse or his attendant minions.


----------



## Etriers

880 said:


> Off to google grooming bag. I’m envisioning it as one of those that look like dust bags



The one that looks like a dust bag is so horsey’s personal attendant minion can sling it cross-body and have a place close at hand to put rubber bands etc. when she braids his hair. (He likes to put on the Ritz for shows.)

I wonder if H has thought about an orange wheelbarrow and matching stable fork to stylishly haul all of the expensive horse manure that we shovel?


----------



## waterlily112

880 said:


> Maybe if you had a cat . . . I recall they like to climb into paper bags and boxes lol


Lol I do have a cat! Surprisingly mine doesn't like boxes  But I might be interested in a breakaway pet collar with a mini pop H charm if they ever release one though


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

waterlily112 said:


> Saddle box, looks so cheap like you can't afford a real piece of furniture. I've seen people using it in the living room as a side table or by the entrance like a statement piece, why... The only place I'd see myself using it is for the laundry room to store dirty clothes & socks


The only thing I've ever used my saddle box for is holding my saddle for transport...


----------



## HoneyLocks

Etriers said:


> The one that looks like a dust bag is so horsey’s personal attendant minion can sling it cross-body and have a place close at hand to put rubber bands etc. when she braids his hair. (He likes to put on the Ritz for shows.)
> 
> I wonder if H has thought about an orange wheelbarrow and matching stable fork to stylishly haul all of the expensive horse manure that we shovel?


the minion needs the Hermès hard hat:









						A CONSTRUCTION HAT
					

GRADE: 223 w x 6 h x 29 d cm includes Christie's dustbag




					onlineonly.christies.com


----------



## Crapples

HoneyLocks said:


> the minion needs the Hermès hard hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A CONSTRUCTION HAT
> 
> 
> GRADE: 223 w x 6 h x 29 d cm includes Christie's dustbag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onlineonly.christies.com


Nearly $7000 for something the auction house thought would go for $700.  Amazing(ly crazy)!


----------



## masanmasan

How I wish 24/24 bag come with feet at the base ~


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

Fumizuki said:


> How I wish 24/24 bag come with feet at the base ~


That reminds me... one thing I cannot STAND is how the 24/24 has a different leather (swift) on the closure flap part, especially when it's either in the same color or a slightly different color than the main body. Because the leathers take color differently, it always looks mismatched to me in both color and texture. I can't deal with it. Lol


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

Fumizuki said:


> How I wish 24/24 bag come with feet at the base ~



Maybe the designer of the 24/24 had Meghan Trainor’s „I’m all about that bass, 'bout that bass“ stuck in their had when designing the bag and then thought this bag should have a different base  
Joke aside - I have been thinking about the feet myself so many times but then again I think it would change the structure and the look of the bag if the 24/24 had feet unter its base. So I came to the conclusion that  „’Cause every inch of you is perfect. From the bottom to the top“ when it comes to 24/24


----------



## lulilu

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> That reminds me... one thing I cannot STAND is how the 24/24 has a different leather (swift) on the closure flap part, especially when it's either in the same color or a slightly different color than the main body. Because the leathers take color differently, it always looks mismatched to me in both color and texture. I can't deal with it. Lol


That's what I especially like about it.  lol


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

lulilu said:


> That's what I especially like about it.  lol


If it was very different and/or a repeated motif? Okay, it looks intentional. But when it's SLIGHTLY off, it drives me bonkers, and it's in just one spot. 
Also don't like the odd strap placement on it. Feels like with such a dense bag it would always be tipping forward?


----------



## LKNN

Directed towards SAs...
Why are SAs offering box and Barenia BKs to people who 1) didn't ask for them, and 2) don't know what they are (heritage leathers)!?


----------



## nashpoo

LKNN said:


> Directed towards SAs...
> Why are SAs offering box and Barenia BKs to people who 1) didn't ask for them, and 2) don't know what they are (heritage leathers)!?


I can’t help but laugh every time this happens  or when a fave color is offered to someone else who never asked for it


----------



## Fixxi

I have a silly one... as a recent(ish) new mom, every time I read pitocin, my brain reads it as picotin (it's the drug that helps you induce)


----------



## Book Worm

Fixxi said:


> I have a silly one... as a recent(ish) new mom, every time I read pitocin, my brain reads it as picotin (it's the drug that helps you induce)


I believe they could both have the same effect in a near-term pregnant woman LOL


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

My unpopular opinion today (and everyday..) is that since Hermes has in the past couple of years become 'content fodder' for influencers, The bags have become too recognisable as an 'expensive/must have/hard to get' item.
This saddens me-


----------



## kissonbts

LKNN said:


> Directed towards SAs...
> Why are SAs offering box and Barenia BKs to people who 1) didn't ask for them, and 2) don't know what they are (heritage leathers)!?


Well from my experience, Im so happy that she did! It gave me a chance to learn new things and I love it! Usually I’m not a fan of surprises but this one was great  so I can see value in doing that


----------



## somadossi

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My unpopular opinion today (and everyday..) is that since Hermes has in the past couple of years become 'content fodder' for influencers, The bags have become too recognisable as an 'expensive/must have/hard to get' item.
> This saddens me-


Luckily i am old enough by now to not be influenced by influencers.
Joke aside, I totally get your point.


----------



## louise_elouise

Unpopular opinion is that Hermes is playing a joke on us all. The website is absolute trash with poor selection and inaccurate inventory, their customer service in store is highly variable and a lot of their items look like arts and crafts experiments

Kind of boggles the mind that we accept all this in this day and age


----------



## EllenTsai

Precisely the actual purpose of having a regular SA at Hermes: to help you navigate what they have and what’s in stock.
To be honest I think H.com is much easier to navigate than Chanel.com…


----------



## FizzyWater

My possibly amusing unpopular opinion is that Hermes names are often terrible dad jokes.  I mean, _Hac a Dos_?
I love it!

I forget if I'm repeating myself but my actually unpopular opinion is that I thought Orans were the ugliest shoes ever created... and then I saw Chypres... (shudder)


----------



## dingobeast

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> That reminds me... one thing I cannot STAND is how the 24/24 has a different leather (swift) on the closure flap part, especially when it's either in the same color or a slightly different color than the main body. Because the leathers take color differently, it always looks mismatched to me in both color and texture. I can't deal with it. Lol



YESSS. I like the bag otherwise.


----------



## IronOak

FizzyWater said:


> My possibly amusing unpopular opinion is that Hermes names are often terrible dad jokes.  I mean, _Hac a Dos_?
> I love it!
> 
> I forget if I'm repeating myself but my actually unpopular opinion is that I thought Orans were the ugliest shoes ever created... and then I saw Chypres... (shudder)




I think ‘Hac’ is a derivative from Haut à Courroies, which is what the Birkin is based on. I think ‘a dos’ refers to the back. So in this case, it’s an HAC that you can wear as a backpack.

I think this naming convention is also seen in the Herbag a dos (backpack version of the Herbags). And I think that’s why the Kelly backpack is called Kelly Ado? But I don’t know enough French to figure out how ‘a dos’ became ‘ado’.

If I am wrong, please correct me - anyone!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Xthgirl

IronOak said:


> I think ‘Hac’ is a derivative from Haut à Courroies, which is what the Birkin is based on. I think ‘a dos’ refers to the back. So in this case, it’s an HAC that you can wear as a backpack.
> 
> I think this naming convention is also seen in the Herbag a dos (backpack version of the Herbags). And I think that’s why the Kelly backpack is called Kelly Ado? But I don’t know enough French to figure out how ‘a dos’ became ‘ado’.
> 
> If I am wrong, please correct me - anyone!


That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Bb_atx

Controversial opinion: I don’t understand the appeal of store openings. It could just be me but I don’t enjoy working with new SA’s since I often know more about the brand than they do.

Also, having to line up outside is antithetical to a luxury experience IMHO.


----------



## Book Worm

Bb_atx said:


> Also, having to *line up* outside is antithetical to a luxury experience IMHO.


If there's anything that screams "not luxury" to me and also is a similar experience as lining up to get my driving license renewed, it is this.


----------



## Christofle

IronOak said:


> I think ‘Hac’ is a derivative from Haut à Courroies, which is what the Birkin is based on. I think ‘a dos’ refers to the back. So in this case, it’s an HAC that you can wear as a backpack.
> 
> I think this naming convention is also seen in the Herbag a dos (backpack version of the Herbags). And I think that’s why the Kelly backpack is called Kelly Ado? But I don’t know enough French to figure out how ‘a dos’ became ‘ado’.
> 
> If I am wrong, please correct me - anyone!


It’s just saving time versus saying sac à dos  (backpack). It looks cuter in one word and it’s something H does often. Same for quelle idole (what an idol / Kelly doll).


----------



## IronOak

Christofle said:


> It’s just saving time versus saying sac à dos  (backpack). It looks cuter in one word and it’s something H does often. Same for quelle idole (what an idol / Kelly doll).



That’s right. I keep forgetting in French, the last consonance is silent with certain exceptions. So ‘Kelly a dos’ is pronounced Kelly a do aka Kelly ado. Sorry for getting off topic.


----------



## Muffin_Top

IronOak said:


> I think ‘Hac’ is a derivative from Haut à Courroies, which is what the Birkin is based on. I think ‘a dos’ refers to the back. So in this case, it’s an HAC that you can wear as a backpack.
> 
> I think this naming convention is also seen in the Herbag a dos (backpack version of the Herbags). And I think that’s why the Kelly backpack is called Kelly Ado? But I don’t know enough French to figure out how ‘a dos’ became ‘ado’.
> 
> If I am wrong, please correct me - anyone!


You're totally right!
I personally find their puns are brilliant, and humour is quite unusual in the luxury world.
- "Sac à dos" is the French for "backpack" -> "HAC à dos" is something like... a HACpack
- Kelly Ado is even better: as you said it's a "Kelly à dos" -> Kelly backpack. And "ado" is the familiar term for "adolescent" ( like "teen" for "teenager". Given that teenagers wear backpacks, the Kelly Ado refers to a backpack, and to the "teenagers' Kelly"
Hope I've been clear 
Hermès puns could be subject to a whole thread.


----------



## FizzyWater

IronOak said:


> I think ‘Hac’ is a derivative from Haut à Courroies, which is what the Birkin is based on. I think ‘a dos’ refers to the back. So in this case, it’s an HAC that you can wear as a backpack.
> 
> I think this naming convention is also seen in the Herbag a dos (backpack version of the Herbags). And I think that’s why the Kelly backpack is called Kelly Ado? But I don’t know enough French to figure out how ‘a dos’ became ‘ado’.
> 
> If I am wrong, please correct me - anyone!



Right, "sac à dos" is French for "backpack", and it's a HAC!  So it's a Hac à Dos!  

(Thank you @Muffin_Top for saying it more clearly!  Ooh, and thank you for the Kelly Ado explanation - in my head I pronounced it as "uh-doo" and didn't get the pun.)


----------



## WhiteBus

I never gave any though to the name Kelly Ado until I read these posts - just thought it an odd name (because, never having heard anyone say it,  I pronounced it incorrectly  ('Much ado about nothing)!
In the UK we have a number of words which are bastardisations of what soldiers heard whilst serving in the wars.
I think it is more likely that the 'Ado' is just an Anglicisation of the sound of 'à dos', hit upon by an English speaker in the design department. The abbreviation link with the French word 'adolescent(e)' is just serendipitous, because the French don't abuse their language in that way.
HAC and BCBG are acronyms not abbreviations, therefore acceptable.


----------



## Muffin_Top

WhiteBus said:


> I never gave any though to the name Kelly Ado until I read these posts - just thought it an odd name (because, never having heard anyone say it,  I pronounced it incorrectly  ('Much ado about nothing)!
> In the UK we have a number of words which are bastardisations of what soldiers heard whilst serving in the wars.
> I think it is more likely that the 'Ado' is just an Anglicisation of the sound of 'à dos', hit upon by an English speaker in the design department. The abbreviation link with the French word 'adolescent(e)' is just serendipitous, because the French don't abuse their language in that way.
> HAC and BCBG are acronyms not abbreviations, therefore acceptable.


We could start talking about the So Kelly too, but we're driving far from the topic ^^


----------



## EllenTsai

I can’t speak French…
I would be really grateful if H comes up with some names I can pronounce properly…
Instead I look at my SA… I go:… um… that… um… ummm… I can’t pronounce it…(face-palm)


----------



## 880

EllenTsai said:


> Precisely the actual purpose of having a regular SA at Hermes: to help you navigate what they have and what’s in stock.
> To be honest I think H.com is much easier to navigate than Chanel.com…


There is a chanel.com?
ive given up on how to pronounce anything 

@LKNN , sometimes I think SAs make the offer to get credit for the offer when nothing else is available and a client is due. . .
IDK. . . lol

@FizzyWater , I think that’s the point of chypres, or dad sandals, or Birkenstocks. It’s that jolie laide style best worn by models


----------



## Muffin_Top

EllenTsai said:


> I can’t speak French…
> I would be really grateful if H comes up with some names I can pronounce properly…
> Instead I look at my SA… I go:… um… that… um… ummm… I can’t pronounce it…(face-palm)


Got it !
That explains why the Birkin and Kelly are so much asked for 
I'm French, but putting myself in the rest of the world's shoes, It's much easier to pronounce than.... Sac à dépêches. Fourbi. Or just Haut à Courroies...


----------



## Xthgirl

Im learning so much from this thread.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

The Geta bag does absolutely nothing for me. If I'm purchasing a bag with such a large price tag, I want it to be innovative, or at least have some novel aspect of it not seen in other bags. This looks like something I could pick up off of Shein for $5.


----------



## Xthgirl

it’s good thing H.com is easy to navigate. BUT, bag or highly sought after stocks are just not being sold on h.com


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Helventara

BagsNBaguettes said:


> The Geta bag does absolutely nothing for me. If I'm purchasing a bag with such a large price tag, I want it to be innovative, or at least have some novel aspect of it not seen in other bags. This looks like something I could pick up off of Shein for $5.


I have been waiting for someone to say this so that I can show my «Geta» (ancient, battered Marimekko).


----------



## krawford

Chypre sandals   People will buy anything with an H on it.


----------



## lulilu

Maybe with all the discussion about pronouncing the names of bags, etc., there could be a thread that covers it?  (Maybe we have one and I am missing it?)  It would make a good sticky.  We here have "nicknames" as it were for certain things and if you say it to your SA you are met with a blank stare.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I don't understand the curiosity regarding Hermès SA earnings.
Its just weird to me...I know this started because of a you-tubers mother having a large Hermes collection and wearing VCA jewellery etc.
Most SA I know dont live a luxury lifestyle funded by their income alone.


----------



## LKNN

The following questions pertaining to qb offers:

1." ...is [×] bag hard to come by?"
2. "[H]ow desirable is [this] bag?

Answer:
Do YOU want the bag?


----------



## carrie8

LKNN said:


> The following questions pertaining to qb offers:
> 
> 1." ...is [×] bag hard to come by?"
> 2. "[H]ow desirable is [this] bag?
> 
> Answer:
> Do YOU want the bag?


Amen!


----------



## 880

The geta reminds me somehow of a Tsako, not a Constance 
or rather the spirit of a geta (the sides where the strap attaches and even the strap itself)


----------



## etoile de mer

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I don't understand the curiosity regarding Hermès SA earnings.
> Its just weird to me...I know this started because of a you-tubers mother having a large Hermes collection and wearing VCA jewellery etc.
> Most SA I know dont live a luxury lifestyle funded by their income alone.



I feel exactly the same, and I just don't think it's any of my business. But, whatever they earn, it should likely be much more based on what they have to routinely to deal with!


----------



## Xthgirl

LKNN said:


> The following questions pertaining to qb offers:
> 
> 1." ...is [×] bag hard to come by?"
> 2. "[H]ow desirable is [this] bag?
> 
> Answer:
> Do YOU want the bag?


They obviously have plans to resell the bag in the future


----------



## V0N1B2

lulilu said:


> Maybe with all the discussion about pronouncing the names of bags, etc., there could be a thread that covers it?  (Maybe we have one and I am missing it?)  It would make a good sticky.  We here have "nicknames" as it were for certain things and if you say it to your SA you are met with a blank stare.








						Reference: Hermes Pronunciation Guide
					

I think we should start one, since some of the item names can be tricky! Here are some colors, bags and other things that may be hard to pronounce based on spelling. PLEASE, please continue to add to this post until we have a good guide and can walk into any Hermes and ask for what we want...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

htxgirl said:


> They obviously have plans to resell the bag in the future


Yes...I almost added the angry emoji to a question regarding an offer of an exotic in the 'bag offers' thread.


----------



## lulilu

V0N1B2 said:


> Reference: Hermes Pronunciation Guide
> 
> 
> I think we should start one, since some of the item names can be tricky! Here are some colors, bags and other things that may be hard to pronounce based on spelling. PLEASE, please continue to add to this post until we have a good guide and can walk into any Hermes and ask for what we want...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you dear!!!


----------



## EmilyM11

htxgirl said:


> They obviously have plans to resell the bag in the future



That for sure but I've noticed something as I am acquaintance with a wannabe influencer (and read comments from her followers). Some people, influenced by social media, enter the price level unaffordable for them or not at least justifiable and then are seeking some reassurance the bag is a good 'investment' or/and is desired enough to be re-sold in future if.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Based on the above post my latest Hermès unpopular opinion is....
*anyone* who spends more than they can comfortably afford or gets into debt in order to play the Hermès 'game' and start their 'journey' in order to 'score' a quota bag needs to get a grip.
Harsh words and strong opinion I know but ultimately these are luxury items and non essentials-
 I missed out on quota bag offers many years ago by being cautious, putting mortgage and other expenses first-do I regret doing so?
No not really, I love my bags and my 'stuff' but I would never compromise my peace of mind in order to own a 'thing'.
But I guess that is an unpopular opinion too..
Compromising Financial and mental stability in order to own a must have item is the domain of the young and foolhardy.


----------



## waterlily112

htxgirl said:


> They obviously have plans to resell the bag in the future



I know too many people who have the mindset of owning 'hard to find' items just for the sake of owning it & no plan to resell. It's still a problematic mindset to have when it comes to shopping for luxury goods though, like do you actually love this bag/watch or just because the SA told you it's rare to come by?


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Rocaille

I feel a bit of pity for the SAs, regardless of the location, because 99% of the people who go into Hermes casually simply ask repeatedly for the legacy bags. I befriended two ladies during one visit to my nearby Hermes and while they were nice, I was a bit embarrassed when they continued to ask the SA we received about getting a Kelly bag. The SA was a good sport about this and remained friendly and polite, but I nearly did a face palm.


----------



## Book Worm

I can vouch for this too. I've been looking for a Jige Elan. Canadian SAs (more than 1) have pronounced it Jige (ending sound like rouge) whereas US SA I spoke to pronounced it Ji-shay...


----------



## lunasauntie

Speaking of poor pronunciation my biggest pet peeve is when people call the color Mauve Sylvester. It’s Mauve SylVESTRE!! Butchering the name…


----------



## Crapples

lunasauntie said:


> Speaking of poor pronunciation my biggest pet peeve is when people call the color Mauve Sylvester. It’s Mauve SylVESTRE!! Butchering the name…


Don’t get me started on brides de gala. I’ve heard people pronounce retourne with an accented e or like the infinitive as well, which seemed strange to me but maybe I’m wrong.


----------



## 880

Book Worm said:


> I can vouch for this too. I've been looking for a Jige Elan. Canadian SAs (more than 1) have pronounced it Jige (ending sound like rouge) whereas US SA I spoke to pronounced it Ji-shay...


Mine pronounces it Jeh-jzaaah (or je-Jay), actually, I’m not sure how to describe it lol

every so often I go through phases where I think all I need are H bags (which seems like a popular opinion)   . . . Then, just as suddenly, I change my mind

i like worn and slouchy saddle leather B30s with patina and some age


----------



## Book Worm

880 said:


> Mine pronounces it Jeh-jzaaah (or je-Jay), actually, I’m not sure how to describe it lol


Yes - I think that's what I was trying to explain unsuccessfully with my ji-shay attempt lol. But yes, you're SA's pronunciation i.e. je-Jay with the soft jay at the end is how the US SA I spoke to said it as well. 
It's a mystery   as all things H.


----------



## lemon42

Crapples said:


> Don’t get me started on brides de gala. I’ve heard people pronounce retourne with an accented e or like the infinitive as well, which seemed strange to me but maybe I’m wrong.



Native French speaker here. To me, it's weird to pronounce Hermès Kelly Retourne with the silent e. It's more natural to say Kelly retourné, because in that case it is an adjective. In that case it would translate to "flipped over Kelly" (as in the artisan flipped over the Kelly during its construction, giving its distinct shape). 
Without the é, "retourne" is the conjugated verb, present tense and it translates to "Kelly flips over" or "Kelly comes back". which is way weirder.

I think the initial name is "retourné", the é got lost in translation because the English speaking world tends to forget accents. (Maybe I'm wrong though).
Edit : it is retourné i.e. see for the Herbag : https://www.hermes.com/ch/fr/product/sac-herbag-zip-31-retourne-H078971CCAA/


----------



## Crapples

lemon42 said:


> Native French speaker here. To me, it's weird to pronounce Hermès Kelly Retourne with the silent e. It's more natural to say Kelly retourné, because in that case it is an adjective. In that case it would translate to "flipped over Kelly" (as in the artisan flipped over the Kelly during its construction, giving its distinct shape).
> Without the é, "retourne" is the conjugated verb, present tense and it translates to "Kelly flips over" or "Kelly comes back". which is way weirder.
> 
> I think the initial name is "retourné", the é got lost in translation because the English speaking world tends to forget accents. (Maybe I'm wrong though).
> Edit : it is retourné i.e. see for the Herbag : https://www.hermes.com/ch/fr/product/sac-herbag-zip-31-retourne-H078971CCAA/


Thank you for the update re the Swiss website.  Ours never has the accent so I just don't read it in.  It makes tons of sense for it to be there so is a little odd that they just dropped it entirely.


----------



## IronOak

This may be more controversial than simply unpopular but I don’t like how all bags, not just Birkins, Kellys, or Constances, have become “offer only”. It maybe just a low stock issue but it seems like if you want a non B/K/C, you have to wait your turn as well... 

We’ve been waiting for a mini Roulis since before the pandemic…


----------



## pasdedeux1

IronOak said:


> This may be more controversial than simply unpopular but I don’t like how all bags, not just Birkins, Kellys, or Constances, have become “offer only”. It maybe just a low stock issue but it seems like if you want a non B/K/C, you have to wait your turn as well...
> 
> We’ve been waiting for a mini Roulis since before the pandemic…


I agree with you on this. It’s not a luxury experience. My SA is apologetic but I bought my first bag in the early 2000s - I am not going to compete for inventory costing thousands of dollars with people who have decided this is the latest must-have thing.


----------



## papertiger

Classy Collector said:


> Yes. Or cupcakes with a designer logo button on top, including Hermes logo. Those cupcakes are tasteless (no pun intended!).



I love the H cupcakes. I can see those being in MOMA/V&A/Louvre 20 years time. 

Certainly more useful than an NFT 'Birkin'


----------



## papertiger

Prada Prince said:


> My unpopular opinion: I cannot stand seeing the Kelly being carried with the top flap gaping open. I can’t imagine that’ll do the structure any favours, and it just looks sloppy, which is antithetical to the Kelly…



Agreed, it's popular (ie fashionable) but very stupid and stupid looking


----------



## LVLover

My unpopular opinion is I’m completely turned off by the way people talk/behave regarding Hermes: “quota, score, haul, my SA, SA relationship, yearly spend, pre-spend,wishlist, offer, journey, etc…” I am beyond sick of influencers who just use hermes to increase views/subscribers (let’s be real- they all do it). I am not part of social media (no accounts), and rarely visit you tube. However, even after purposely avoiding these platforms, I have seen enough to be annoyed. I find all of this vernacular, gauche and below what the brand has stood for. Maybe this is Hermes’s plan to attract the next generation? This current FOMO behavior is so dramatic and emotional, at the end of the day it is just a freaking bag/scarf/accessory, etc. For me the luxury shopping experience at Hermes is tainted with all this (hyenas fighting over a kill) and a result I have begun to distance myself from tpf and Hermes.


----------



## jenayb

LVLover said:


> My unpopular opinion is I’m completely turned off by the way people talk/behave regarding Hermes: “quota, score, haul, my SA, SA relationship, yearly spend, pre-spend,wishlist, offer, journey, etc…” I am beyond sick of influencers who just use hermes to increase views/subscribers (let’s be real- they all do it). I am not part of social media (no accounts), and rarely visit you tube. However, even after purposely avoiding these platforms, I have seen enough to be annoyed. I find all of this vernacular, gauche and below what the brand has stood for. Maybe this is Hermes’s plan to attract the next generation? This current FOMO behavior is so dramatic and emotional, at the end of the day it is just a freaking bag/scarf/accessory, etc. For me the luxury shopping experience at Hermes is tainted with all this (hyenas fighting over a kill) and a result I have begun to distance myself from tpf and Hermes.



I don't think this is an unpopular opinion at all actually.


----------



## 880

I’m tired of the scarves, even the CSGMs. How many do I really use or need

 I’m culling some I don’t wear (mainly favorites in other colorways) to give to my best friends daughter who is going to college 
(when I was in college, I would have adored a barely worn hand me down CSGM)


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

LVLover said:


> My unpopular opinion is I’m completely turned off by the way people talk/behave regarding Hermes: “quota, score, haul, my SA, SA relationship, yearly spend, pre-spend,wishlist, offer, journey, etc…” I am beyond sick of influencers who just use hermes to increase views/subscribers (let’s be real- they all do it). I am not part of social media (no accounts), and rarely visit you tube. However, even after purposely avoiding these platforms, I have seen enough to be annoyed. I find all of this vernacular, gauche and below what the brand has stood for. Maybe this is Hermes’s plan to attract the next generation? This current FOMO behavior is so dramatic and emotional, at the end of the day it is just a freaking bag/scarf/accessory, etc. For me the luxury shopping experience at Hermes is tainted with all this (hyenas fighting over a kill) and a result I have begun to distance myself from tpf and Hermes.


Yes Yes Yes!!!
except I'm still addicted to TPF even if some of the threads and comments regarding all the above annoy me as much as a mosquito buzzing around my bed in the night (and I'm allergic to Mosquito bites..so you get the gist)


----------



## EllenTsai

I don’t think it’s a strategy to attract younger generation. It’s just the effect of social media and there’s really nothing we can do about it.
At the end of the day we just do our own shopping, buy what we want and shop in our own style. Don’t think too much about all the ‘how-do-I-get-bag or ho-to-get-a-ton-of-bags strategy’ floating around and you’ll feel much better.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> I’m tired of the scarves, even the CSGMs. How many do I really use or need
> 
> I’m culling some I don’t wear (mainly favorites in other colorways) to give to my best friends daughter who is going to college
> (when I was in college, I would have adored a barely worn hand me down CSGM)



I've definitely slowed. I have given away some superfluous non-H scarves too.

The good thing is I wear an H scarf every day and in every way so at least I know they were worth the buy.


----------



## papertiger

EllenTsai said:


> I don’t think it’s a strategy to attract younger generation. It’s just the effect of social media and there’s really nothing we can do about it.
> At the end of the day we just do our own shopping, buy what we want and shop in our own style. Don’t think too much about all the ‘how-do-I-get-bag or ho-to-get-a-ton-of-bags strategy’ floating around and you’ll feel much better.



*Are you replying to something/someone in this thread? 

Please remember this is not a chat thread. *


----------



## Julide

880 said:


> I’m tired of the scarves, even the CSGMs. How many do I really use or need
> 
> I’m culling some I don’t wear (mainly favorites in other colorways) to give to my best friends daughter who is going to college
> (when I was in college, I would have adored a barely worn hand me down CSGM)


I would be more than happy to go back to college for some lightly used H accessories


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Unpopular opinion:
People planning Paris breaks and being utterly consumed with the quest to get a leather appointment.
Paris is a wonderful city with much to see and do and eat and enjoy.
Just be grateful you can travel again after all the lockdowns and dont waste time in a beautiful city chasing round shops hankering after a bag.


----------



## EllenTsai

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Unpopular opinion:
> People planning Paris breaks and being utterly consumed with the quest to get a leather appointment.
> Paris is a wonderful city with much to see and do and eat and enjoy.
> Just be grateful you can travel again after all the lockdowns and dont waste time in a beautiful city chasing round shops hankering after a bag.


FSH is a pleasant place to have a look in itself. I don't see the point of being obsessed about the leather appointment


----------



## etoile de mer

880 said:


> I’m tired of the scarves, even the CSGMs. How many do I really use or need
> 
> I’m culling some I don’t wear (mainly favorites in other colorways) to give to my best friends daughter who is going to college
> (when I was in college, I would have adored a barely worn hand me down CSGM)



Aw, so nice of you, I'm sure she'll be thrilled to receive!


----------



## Perja

papertiger said:


> I love the H cupcakes. I can see those being in MOMA/V&A/Louvre 20 years time.
> 
> Certainly more useful than an NFT 'Birkin'


Given the price of energy, you’ll be happy to skin that virtual furry monstrosity and keep your avatar warm.


----------



## essiedub

880 said:


> I’m tired of the scarves, even the CSGMs. How many do I really use or need
> 
> I’m culling some I don’t wear (mainly favorites in other colorways) to give to my best friends daughter who is going to college
> (when I was in college, I would have adored a barely worn hand me down CSGM)


Oh I’m so glad you said this out loud. Me too. I just can’t admit it.


----------



## fiantoduri

I wish people were more forthcoming about how SLIPPERY Oran sandals are. I have two pairs but they are ridiculously slippery with no grip when they're brand new. I was walking across some tanbark and nearly slipped and fell on my rear end because of how smooth the soles were. Oran sandals should seriously come with a warning.


----------



## DME

fiantoduri said:


> I wish people were more forthcoming about how SLIPPERY Oran sandals are. I have two pairs but they are ridiculously slippery with no grip when they're brand new. I was walking across some tanbark and nearly slipped and fell on my rear end because of how smooth the soles were. Oran sandals should seriously come with a warning.



I usually take mine to a cobbler to have the leather soles switched out with Vibram; this not only helps with the wear and tear of the shoes, but gives them grip.

My (related) unpopular opinion: While I appreciate the craftsmanship of leather soles on luxury shoes, it’s my understanding Orans are essentially “shuffling by the pool” shoes. Why, oh, why are the soles leather? It annoys me that I have to shell out an additional $55 to make my shoes safe for the pool.


----------



## Perja

My unpopular opinion is that anyone who still buys while believing that H and its staff lying/deceiving/duping them into purchasing merch in hopes of “scoring a QB thanks to prespend” should just take a good long hard look at they are actually saying.

They’re saying they are willing to be debased by another (human or organisation) for the sake of a non-essential material good.

 Seriously?
You don’t need a bag, you need a therapist.

Or maybe I’m just hoping they’ll give up so there’s more plates, tchotchkes and all round useless H goodies for the rest of us 

*Edit*: to fix the grammar. Because a poorly written rant isn’t up to standards, is it?


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

DME said:


> I usually take them before wearing them. It’s hard because I’m so impatient and want to wear them right away and don’t like waiting.  I’ve been doing this with my leather-soled shoes for about two decades and I’ve never had an issue. I’ve even had the Vibram replaced when it’s worn down. That’s the nice thing about good shoes: If you take care of them, they will last. When researching this subject a while back, I read one article that recommended three wears before resoling to give the shoe a chance to mold to your feet.


That's so helpful, thank you


----------



## Brimson

I'd like to see some more timeless designs and better fitting men's gear. They're all made so beautifully, but the longevity just isn't there for me.

I do need to add, this applied for maybe 75% of their RTW offerings. Some of their jackets and shoes are just cosmic.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## inverved

I prefer the Vespa than the Evelyne.


----------



## hikarupanda

I prefer the 70cm scarf as opposed to 90cm. Sometime I feel like 90cm has too much fabric to deal with. I like simple and easy look instead of some super elaborated knot so 70cm is the way to go.


----------



## BowieFan1971

hikarupanda said:


> I prefer the 70cm scarf as opposed to 90cm. Sometime I feel like 90cm has too much fabric to deal with. I like simple and easy look instead of some super elaborated knot so 70cm is the way to go.


I wish they made more of them…


----------



## Etriers

Regarding Hermes words and names: It cracks me up that we Americans have such derision for other Americans who don’t pronounce French words “correctly” eg. with a French accent, but we are perfectly fine with it when French speakers pronounce English words incorrectly and speak English with a French accent


----------



## HermesStalker

The Kelly Cut looks like someone took a lovely Kelly and just stomped all over it until it became this wildly disproportionate thing.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Etriers said:


> Regarding Hermes words and names: It cracks me up that we Americans have such derision for other Americans who don’t pronounce French words “correctly” eg. with a French accent, but we are perfectly fine with it when French speakers pronounce English words incorrectly and speak English with a French accent


This I definitely agree with. While English is my first language and my accent is American, I speak German and Italian as well. It’s simply not very easy to flip over to French from that and also, it’s a global store.

one of my two “home” stores is in an American tourist destination and I have many times seen people shopping via the point-and-gesture method. It’s fine. We’re buying frivolous things, not pursuing a seat at the UN.


----------



## EllenTsai

pasdedeux1 said:


> This I definitely agree with. While English is my first language and my accent is American, I speak German and Italian as well. It’s simply not very easy to flip over to French from that and also, it’s a global store.
> 
> one of my two “home” stores is in an American tourist destination and I have many times seen people shopping via the point-and-gesture method. It’s fine. We’re buying frivolous things, not pursuing a seat at the UN.


My first language is Mandarin Chinese. I guess in a way that’s why I don’t feel embarrassed about not being able to pronounce Hermes names properly on point-and gesture. Because so far I’ve not met many Westerners whose Chinese I can even understand


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I am SO SO over people's fascination with self styled 'influencers'.
Who are these nonentities? 
I don't give a damn if someone I dont know on a personal level posts a breathy video about her latest Hermes purchase.
What have these people ever done except shop, dress up and post hyped-up lifestyle stories on YouTube and instagram.
Most of these people are not creative, don't seem to have any talent (aside from hyping themselves) and very few have any USP.
Maybe its a generational thing but I find most of them Vacuous and desperate.
The only one I can bear to watch is Karen Brit Chick because she actually styles herself in interesting ways, and gives good content on her "what people are wearing on the streets" series.
If I see another wide-eyed wannabe waving a Hermes shopping bag in the air whilst promising an unboxing come up on my feed I think I'll weep!


----------



## Norm.Core

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I am SO SO over people's fascination with self styled 'influencers'.
> Who are these nonentities?
> I don't give a damn if someone I dont know on a personal level posts a breathy video about her latest Hermes purchase.
> What have these people ever done except shop, dress up and post hyped-up lifestyle stories on YouTube and instagram.
> Most of these people are not creative, don't seem to have any talent (aside from hyping themselves) and very few have any USP.
> Maybe its a generational thing but I find most of them Vacuous and desperate.
> The only one I can bear to watch is Karen Brit Chick because she actually styles herself in interesting ways, and gives good content on her "what people are wearing on the streets" series.
> If I see another wide-eyed wannabe waving a Hermes shopping bag in the air whilst promising an unboxing come up on my feed I think I'll weep!


Yeah, I can never understand why these so-called “influencers” are hyped up. Style is fluid and personal and your power shopping does not automatically mean you are fashionable.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Etriers said:


> The one that looks like a dust bag is so horsey’s personal attendant minion can sling it cross-body and have a place close at hand to put rubber bands etc. when she braids his hair. (He likes to put on the Ritz for shows.)
> 
> I wonder if H has thought about an orange wheelbarrow and matching stable fork to stylishly haul all of the expensive horse manure that we shovel?



Kobota  got there first, the farm equilavent of Hermes. 










						Kubota KC70-4 Rubber Track Carrier 6Hp
					

The Kubota KC70-4 Rubber Track Carrier is ideal for moving material through narrow/confined spaces, and in soft ground.




					kooybros.com


----------



## pasdedeux1

Norm.Core said:


> Yeah, I can never understand why these so-called “influencers” are hyped up. Style is fluid and personal and your power shopping does not automatically mean you are fashionable.


I about lost it when a suggested video came up for me titled “my $100k Hermes collection” and it was said content creator basing that value on the _resale value _of her bags.

tell me you’re into something for some very superficial reasons, without telling me you’re into something for some very superficial reasons…


----------



## Christofle

pasdedeux1 said:


> I about lost it when a suggested video came up for me titled “my $100k Hermes collection” and it was said content creator basing that value on the _resale value _of her bags.
> 
> tell me you’re into something for some very superficial reasons, without telling me you’re into something for some very superficial reasons…


I wonder if some people count pre-spend too.


----------



## Norm.Core

pasdedeux1 said:


> I about lost it when a suggested video came up for me titled “my $100k Hermes collection” and it was said content creator basing that value on the _resale value _of her bags.
> 
> tell me you’re into something for some very superficial reasons, without telling me you’re into something for some very superficial reasons…


To me, they sound like this: Wah Wah Wah. 

Maybe just enjoy your purchases or don’t. I value the feedback by H collectors here on tPF than these mouths on YouTube.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Norm.Core said:


> To me, they sound like this: Wah Wah Wah.
> 
> Maybe just enjoy your purchases or don’t. I value the feedback by H collectors here on tPF than these mouths on YouTube.


I think it came up in suggestions because I was looking to see if anyone had a video showing a particular color, and now YouTube thinks I’m interested 

I think most of these folks would die if they knew what collections are held among the longtime members here. Goodness, I’ve been on here for more than a decade and I had already been buying for some time before that. I remember thinking joining a forum to talk about purses was a little over the top - and now people make videos talking to themselves about them!


----------



## duggi84

waterlily112 said:


> I know too many people who have the mindset of owning 'hard to find' items just for the sake of owning it & no plan to resell. It's still a problematic mindset to have when it comes to shopping for luxury goods though, like do you actually love this bag/watch or just because the SA told you it's rare to come by?



OK so I'm a bit guilty of this...but in my defense I tend to get turned off when things become "too popular" and tend to enjoy REALLY NICE, but otherwise relatively under-appreciated things.  For example, I'm a BMW enthusiast, but tend to lean toward the less popular and more unique things, like rare four-door models that nobody thought to preserve over their two-door "sportier" siblings.  So while, in general, I understand your sentiment, I also understand how this particular form of "collecting" can develop 



maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Unpopular opinion:
> People planning Paris breaks and being utterly consumed with the quest to get a leather appointment.
> Paris is a wonderful city with much to see and do and eat and enjoy.
> Just be grateful you can travel again after all the lockdowns and dont waste time in a beautiful city chasing round shops hankering after a bag.



HAHAHA I agree, but also get it...it's the "ultimate H visit!"  That said, whenever I do end up in Paris at FSH, I have no goals, I'm just going to walk in carrying the rarest H bag I own just to let it bask in the glow of FSH and see if anyone asks me about it 



inverved said:


> I prefer the Vespa than the Evelyne.



YES YES YES!!! I cannot for the life of me understand why they discontinued the Vespa over the Evelyne!  If the Vespa had a removable strap, OMG!  I've secretly considered buying a used one and cutting off the strap so I could have one with a removable strap (go ahead and flame me for it!).



maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I am SO SO over people's fascination with self styled 'influencers'.



TBH this isn't that much different than how people would look at Vogue and other fashion magazines in the 90s...for those who aren't naturally great at building their own style, magazines, influencers, ads, etc, are the avenues for inspiration.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Ljlj

duggi84 said:


> YES YES YES!!! I cannot for the life of me understand why they discontinued the Vespa over the Evelyne!  If the Vespa had a removable strap, OMG!  I've secretly considered buying a used one and cutting off the strap so I could have one with a removable strap (go ahead and flame me for it!).



OMG Yes! I have a Vespa but the strap is a bit short for crossbody wear and so I don’t reach for it often. I have seriously considered cutting off the strap too! I wonder if the 105cm strap will be a good length for the Vespa’s north-south silhouette.

Thanks for confirming that it’s not a crazy idea haha. Good luck to both of us, if and when we get the courage to finally do it


----------



## Perja

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Kobota  got there first, the farm equilavent of Hermes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kubota KC70-4 Rubber Track Carrier 6Hp
> 
> 
> The Kubota KC70-4 Rubber Track Carrier is ideal for moving material through narrow/confined spaces, and in soft ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kooybros.com



Ok, but which one is more in demand on the resale market? This one or the front loader?


----------



## Miss_K

People going to the H sales, buying the maximum no. of items allowed and then immediately flogging them ABOVE regular (non- sale) retail on the resale market. I also don't understand the people who buy from these profiteers, why pay over retail for something that was purchased at 40 or 50% off?? It's not like paying a premium for a 2nd hand QB or similar, that's a different story when considering prespend and limited availability etc...


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

inverved said:


> I prefer the Vespa than the Evelyne.


Every Vespa lover should own a mini Vespa charm. I wish they would bring it back. I absolutely love mine and it's the cutest thing ever..a true "mini" of minis in my opinion lol


----------



## pasdedeux1

duggi84 said:


> TBH this isn't that much different than how people would look at Vogue and other fashion magazines in the 90s...for those who aren't naturally great at building their own style, magazines, influencers, ads, etc, are the avenues for inspiration.


Unfortunately many of these individuals don’t really have any style to be inspired by - it would be like having a vogue spread of just the bag and a pile of orange boxes and the article would be all about how to get the bag instead of clothes, style, or even history.


----------



## duggi84

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Every Vespa lover should own a mini Vespa charm. I wish they would bring it back. I absolutely love mine and it's the cutest thing ever..a true "mini" of minis in my opinion lol
> View attachment 5405607



I haven't yet actually gotten one, but I've been close to purchasing several of these...I'm waiting for one in a color that speaks to me I guess! Glad to hear you love yours!



pasdedeux1 said:


> Unfortunately many of these individuals don’t really have any style to be inspired by - it would be like having a vogue spread of just the bag and a pile of orange boxes and the article would be all about how to get the bag instead of clothes, style, or even history.



FAIR


----------



## 880

duggi84 said:


> understand why they discontinued the Vespa over the Evelyne! If the Vespa had a removable strap, OMG! I've secretly considered buying a used one and cutting off the strap





Ljlj said:


> Vespa but the strap is a bit short for crossbody wear and so I don’t reach for it often. I have seriously considered cutting off the strap too!


Yes this! I ended up giving my crinoline phw Vespa away, but I did consider cutting off the strap to use it. . .


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

duggi84 said:


> I haven't yet actually gotten one, but I've been close to purchasing several of these...I'm waiting for one in a color that speaks to me I guess! Glad to hear you love yours!
> 
> 
> 
> FAIR


You mean the mini Vespa or regular size?


----------



## duggi84

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> You mean the mini Vespa or regular size?



Definitely the mini.  The Chain d'Ancre detail is so chic...still don't understand what type of person *ahem idiot* thought the Evelyn was the better one to keep in the collection.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

duggi84 said:


> Definitely the mini.  The Chain d'Ancre detail is so chic...still don't understand what type of person *ahem idiot* thought the Evelyn was the better one to keep in the collection.


I absolutely love it. I know people thought I was crazy for picking up a 4 inch bag BUT I have used it a lot during covid for masks and mini hand sanitizer and tic tacs  and gum lol super easy reach without having to go inside my actual bag. Am I right? I wish they would bring it back.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Great Lil wristlet. The original "mini".of them all


----------



## duggi84

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> I absolutely love it. I know people thought I was crazy for picking up a 4 inch bag BUT I have used it a lot during covid for masks and mini hand sanitizer and tic tacs  and gum lol super easy reach without having to go inside my actual bag. Am I right? I wish they would bring it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5407012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Lil wristlet. The original "mini".of them all



I realize I was talking about this AND the Evelyn TPM bag...lol I love them both 

OK so back on topic so I don't anger the mods: I really don't get the Birkin Sellier.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

duggi84 said:


> I realize I was talking about this AND the Evelyn TPM bag...lol I love them both
> 
> OK so back on topic so I don't anger the mods: I really don't get the Birkin Sellier.


The topic is "unpopular Hermes opinion"...hmmm .....I love the Birkin sellier so much I picked up another one....not sure if it is a "popular" choice or "unpopular" but I fear too, that I may have missed the topic and certainly don't want to upset the mods..it was completely unintentional as I was replying to a few threads back apparently


----------



## Lejic

Miss_K said:


> People going to the H sales, buying the maximum no. of items allowed and then immediately flogging them ABOVE regular (non- sale) retail on the resale market. I also don't understand the people who buy from these profiteers, why pay over retail for something that was purchased at 40 or 50% off?? It's not like paying a premium for a 2nd hand QB or similar, that's a different story when considering prespend and limited availability etc...



I’ve literally never bought secondhand (yet at least) but I get it, not everyone has the ability to go to sales, and they might genuinely like the item vs trying to gain an SA’s favor lol


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Based on some posts in the Paris shopping thread I have to voice the opinion (probably a popular one however in this neck of the woods..)
*WHY*...Do some people throw all sense of manners, decorum, and decency out of the window when trying to purchase a bag?
I find it shocking how shameless some 'customers' are whilst pursuing their object of desire.
Refusing to leave the store, begging, trying to grab other peoples offers, being rude to the sales associates etc etc.
Are these people actually adults??? they behave like a spoilt child who lies down on the sidewalk refusing to budge until they get an ice cream.
Or the toddler who grabs another kiddies toy in nursery cos they want it.
I wonder if those who behave in the manner I've referred to will sit back at some point in the future and cringe at their behaviour ?


----------



## periogirl28

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Based on some posts in the Paris shopping thread I have to voice the opinion (probably a popular one however in this neck of the woods..)
> *WHY*...Do some people throw all sense of manners, decorum, and decency out of the window when trying to purchase a bag?
> I find it shocking how shameless some 'customers' are whilst pursuing their object of desire.
> Refusing to leave the store, begging, trying to grab other peoples offers, being rude to the sales associates etc etc.
> Are these people actually adults??? they behave like a spoilt child who lies down on the sidewalk refusing to budge until they get an ice cream.
> Or the toddler who grabs another kiddies toy in nursery cos they want it.
> I wonder if those who behave in the manner I've referred to will sit back at some point in the future and cringe at their behaviour ?


This has been going on for years with people even crying at FSH. 
My unpopular opinion is FSH has created this very situation for themselves by offering and continuing to offer bags without any prior relationship (or huge prespend). I say this objectively, even if I have benefitted from it unknowingly, (way back when, without the need for histrionics, or extreme strategies).


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## zen1965

EllenTsai said:


> My first language is Mandarin Chinese. I guess in a way that’s why I don’t feel embarrassed about not being able to pronounce Hermes names properly on point-and gesture. Because so far I’ve not met many Westerners whose Chinese I can even understand


OT: interesting observation quite different to my own experience. I actually know a surprisingly high number of Westerners who speak decent Mandarin.


----------



## EllenTsai

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Based on some posts in the Paris shopping thread I have to voice the opinion (probably a popular one however in this neck of the woods..)
> *WHY*...Do some people throw all sense of manners, decorum, and decency out of the window when trying to purchase a bag?
> I find it shocking how shameless some 'customers' are whilst pursuing their object of desire.
> Refusing to leave the store, begging, trying to grab other peoples offers, being rude to the sales associates etc etc.
> Are these people actually adults??? they behave like a spoilt child who lies down on the sidewalk refusing to budge until they get an ice cream.
> Or the toddler who grabs another kiddies toy in nursery cos they want it.
> I wonder if those who behave in the manner I've referred to will sit back at some point in the future and cringe at their behaviour ?


I don’t understand this behaviour either and this behaviour is not limited to FSH. It’s just shopping and if something is not available it’s not available and that’s just that.
If anything this kind of behaviour would probably make it even more unlikely to get an offer. Imagine the drama store would get when ‘I throw a tantrum and got a bag’ goes viral on social media…


----------



## EllenTsai

Not everyone in H boutique wearing all black and H scarf is an SA...
I got people beckon for me pointing at bags on display 3 times in 2 visits...


----------



## pasdedeux1

EllenTsai said:


> Not everyone in H boutique wearing all black and H scarf is an SA...
> I got people beckon for me pointing at bags on display 3 times in 2 visits...


I've found this happens to me at least once despite not wearing anything approaching an SA's outfit when I'm shopping in one of my home stores, which is in a tourist area. 

Once I was wearing jeans and a cream sweater. I think it may go with the fervor above - so many people I've seen shopping seem almost manic as soon as they're in the store, as if they won't be able to get items to buy fast enough to get their offer.


----------



## BowieFan1971

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Every Vespa lover should own a mini Vespa charm. I wish they would bring it back. I absolutely love mine and it's the cutest thing ever..a true "mini" of minis in my opinion lol
> View attachment 5405607


And you can get them for the price of a Calvi…an item that is way overpriced and not worth the money IMHO.


----------



## masanmasan

i cant stop thinking abt door lock at my home whenever i see the verrou bag


----------



## michumichu

I hate the sound the orans make when going up and down stairs.


----------



## Notorious Pink

fiantoduri said:


> I wish people were more forthcoming about how SLIPPERY Oran sandals are. I have two pairs but they are ridiculously slippery with no grip when they're brand new. I was walking across some tanbark and nearly slipped and fell on my rear end because of how smooth the soles were. Oran sandals should seriously come with a warning.


I think the Orans are a bit less dangerous than the Oasis…I fell down the stairs the first time I wore a pair. I do love the Orans even for walking around, but I’ve gotta scratch up the soles first. (I like the vibram idea!)



michumichu said:


> I hate the sound the orans make when going up and down stairs.



Lol me too! I’ve cultivated a stepping technique to keep the clonking noise to a minimum.


----------



## Caramelus

Notorious Pink said:


> I think the Orans are a bit less dangerous than the Oasis…I fell down the stairs the first time I wore a pair. I do love the Orans even for walking around, but I’ve gotta scratch up the soles first. (I like the vibram idea!)
> 
> 
> 
> Lol me too! I’ve cultivated a stepping technique to keep the clonking noise to a minimum.



I buy non slip pads and put them on all the shoes to avoid slipping. Get different colors to match the bottoms.


----------



## DME

Caramelus said:


> I buy non slip pads and put them on all the shoes to avoid slipping. Get different colors to match the bottoms.



If you don’t mind, can I ask where you purchase these pads? Is there a brand you can recommend? And do they help with the wear and tear on the soles? I learned today that my cobbler is raising his rates $10 (so Vibram soles will now cost $65 US) and an alternative would be nice! The cobbler does great work, but it’s now costing more than I am willing to spend. I remember when resoling was $25 at the same place…


----------



## KellyObsessed

Another reason to dislike the Orans!      I dislike them because they're so flat they make my feet look hideous.    Now that I hear they're also slippery I dislike them even more.


----------



## pasdedeux1

I just find the Orans really uncomfortable. I have a few pairs and I wouldn't wear them anywhere I needed to do a significant amount of walking.


----------



## Caramelus

DME said:


> If you don’t mind, can I ask where you purchase these pads? Is there a brand you can recommend? And do they help with the wear and tear on the soles? I learned today that my cobbler is raising his rates $10 (so Vibram soles will now cost $65 US) and an alternative would be nice! The cobbler does great work, but it’s now costing more than I am willing to spend. I remember when resoling was $25 at the same place…



I bought them on the website that has prime shipping (not sure if mention of other sites is allowed). Went with item with best reviews. They really help in providing grip on smooth surfaces while adding an extra layer to reduce wear of soles.


----------



## Caramelus

Tykhe said:


> I was wearing my fuzzy orans last summer and I stumbled over the first step on the staircase at Madison. I fell from the second floor to the landing by the first floor. I was soooo embarrassed!! I think an entire army of SAs came running to see if I was okay.  I was about to get up and say “clumsy me! Slippery shoes!” Then I bit my tongue when I realized I was wearing the Hermes orans. Lol. I am pretty sure every time I walk into the store they know me as the woman who went flying from the second floor.  This is up there with the too three most embarrassing things I have ever done in my life.
> Anyway this isn’t the first or the last time I took a plunge on the orans. This is why I only wear them now when my husband is around so I can grab him to break my fall. Thank goodness he has a bit of weight to him! Really useful in case of slippery shoes.


You should’ve told the SM that a QB would greatly help in healing your back pain from tumble !!!!


----------



## Tykhe

Caramelus said:


> You should’ve told the SM that a QB would greatly help in healing your back pain from tumble !!!!


Lol!! Yeah that is what my mom said when I told her. But to be fair, I was on steroids that day because earlier that week I got poison ivy from chasing my son in the park. That made me a little loopy and definitely interfered with my coordination. So I can’t say it was entirely because of the shoes hah hah. To be honest I would never have gone to out that week, but my sa offered me a picotin in a sought after color so I was like “ok gotta venture outside with my gross rash and collect the bag!”


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## DR2014

Tykhe said:


> I was wearing my fuzzy orans last summer and I stumbled over the first step on the staircase at Madison. I fell from the second floor to the landing by the first floor. I was soooo embarrassed!! I think an entire army of SAs came running to see if I was okay.  I was about to get up and say “clumsy me! Slippery shoes!” Then I bit my tongue when I realized I was wearing the Hermes orans. Lol. I am pretty sure every time I walk into the store they know me as the woman who went flying from the second floor.  This is up there with the too three most embarrassing things I have ever done in my life.
> Anyway this isn’t the first or the last time I took a plunge on the orans. This is why I only wear them now when my husband is around so I can grab him to break my fall. Thank goodness he has a bit of weight to him! Really useful in case of slippery shoes.


You poor thing, and thank goodness you weren't badly hurt.


----------



## Tykhe

DR2014 said:


> You poor thing, and thank goodness you weren't badly hurt.


Lol thanks. I am actually feeling embarrassed about this post. @papertiger if you are around, can you delete it?


----------



## louise_elouise

I love bags purchased directly from the store more than I do the bags purchased via resellers


----------



## EmilyM11

EllenTsai said:


> I don’t understand this behaviour either and this behaviour is not limited to FSH. It’s just shopping and if something is not available it’s not available and that’s just that.
> If anything this kind of behaviour would probably make it even more unlikely to get an offer. Imagine the drama store would get when ‘I throw a tantrum and got a bag’ goes viral on social media…



My pharmacist told me exactly same stories as quoted in this topic about ppl who discovered that semaglutide (used for diabetes and serious appetite disorders) will make them slim and now using same techniques to stalk and extort it due to a limited production.



michumichu said:


> I hate the sound the orans make when going up and down stairs.


Same for chypres on marble-like floors, everybody knows I'm coming


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I think the Picotin looks like a leather bucket...
runs for cover..........


----------



## Caramelus

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I think the Picotin looks like a leather bucket...
> runs for cover..........


Some people call Picotin the basket to buy produce lol


----------



## tinkerbell68

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I think the Picotin looks like a leather bucket...
> runs for cover..........


Well it was based on a feed bag, right?  bucket? bag? Both!


----------



## eggpudding

Adding to the Oran unpopular opinions - they make anyone with less than model-thin legs look stumpy (maybe because they make the feet look so small/narrow?).  They are also uncomfortable and the straps make your feet slide out towards the back which makes it damn near impossible to walk.  I ended up selling my suede pair.

Of course, that doesn't stop me drooling over the fuzzy ones.


----------



## EllenTsai

I think…
This is inspired by a fish trap


----------



## Classy Collector

fiantoduri said:


> I wish people were more forthcoming about how SLIPPERY Oran sandals are. I have two pairs but they are ridiculously slippery with no grip when they're brand new. I was walking across some tanbark and nearly slipped and fell on my rear end because of how smooth the soles were. Oran sandals should seriously come with a warning.


I have an unpopular opinion to that. I don’t find Oran sandals slippery. Maybe my feet are stickier than most haha.


----------



## Classy Collector

DME said:


> I usually take mine to a cobbler to have the leather soles switched out with Vibram; this not only helps with the wear and tear of the shoes, but gives them grip.
> 
> My (related) unpopular opinion: While I appreciate the craftsmanship of leather soles on luxury shoes, it’s my understanding Orans are essentially “shuffling by the pool” shoes. Why, oh, why are the soles leather? It annoys me that I have to shell out an additional $55 to make my shoes safe for the pool.


Another unpopular opinion from me lol. I don’t wear leather Orans by the pool. I find their Jelly sandals are most suitable for pool. What are the names of Jellies again - Aloha, Egerie?


----------



## DME

Classy Collector said:


> Another unpopular opinion from me lol. I don’t wear leather Orans by the pool. I find their Jelly sandals are most suitable for pool. What are the names of Jellies again - Aloha, Egerie?



I just bought my first pair of those this year. Can’t recall the name, either, but I love them! And I agree they are better for the pool than Orans (even if the Orans are supposed to be the shuffling by the pool shoe).


----------



## DME

Classy Collector said:


> Another unpopular opinion from me lol. I don’t wear leather Orans by the pool. I find their Jelly sandals are most suitable for pool. What are the names of Jellies again - Aloha, Egerie?



Haha! But I think the OP was referring to the leather underside of the shoe, rather then the footbed. At least I know that’s what I was talking about in my unpopular addition to the OP’s.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Classy Collector said:


> Another unpopular opinion from me lol. I don’t wear leather Orans by the pool. I find their Jelly sandals are most suitable for pool. What are the names of Jellies again - Aloha, Egerie?


I can attest that the Aloha makes for some interesting tan lines


----------



## sheanabelle

DME said:


> I just bought my first pair of those this year. Can’t recall the name, either, but I love them! And I agree they are better for the pool than Orans (even if the Orans are supposed to be the shuffling by the pool shoe).


Yes, just bought the egerie...and while super cute..NOT comfy


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## DME

sheanabelle said:


> Yes, just bought the egerie...and while super cute..NOT comfy



Thanks for reminding me of the name! I actually find them fairly comfortable, although I prefer my Orans )once they’ve been broken in).


----------



## sheanabelle

DME said:


> Thanks for reminding me of the name! I actually find them fairly comfortable, although I prefer my Orans )once they’ve been broken in).


I'm hoping that's all it is! They were great at the pool for 3 days straight, not having to worry about water, but the rubbing while walking between the big toe & next was bothersome. I'm not quitting them yet though!


----------



## louise_elouise

Black is the worst colour for an Hermes bag (I say this as someone with a black birkin!)


----------



## Notorious Pink

It just occured to me that maybe the love/hate, look/comfort thing is possibly related to the structure of one’s feet. I have low arches, so a flat shoe doesn’t bother me.


----------



## Helventara

Is there any more true lover of the brand who buy a bag and keep it?  Even the professed lovers take popular bags, hang onto them for a year and flip them under the guise of closet cleaning,  moving on to loving homes, etc. 
A bit discouraged looking at the Christie x Fashionpile auction   So many new bags.


----------



## Sidurn

louise_elouise said:


> Black is the worst colour for an Hermes bag (I say this as someone with a black birkin!)


I agree with you.


----------



## louise_elouise

We are way too accommodating to Hermes’ poor customer service.
Yes working retail is challenging. That’s not an excuse for sh*tty customer service, especially at these prices.
I’ve had SAs just not respond to texts (hello DC store), promise to order something for me and then go silent (hello Seattle) and give me the evil eye for playing with some merchandise in store (hello Sevres store)

sorry but neither my boss nor my clients go easy on me for having to do a tough job.  Hermes sales associates work at the top tier of brands, that is going to be challenging as it is in any other field.  I wish we held them to a higher standard

(as an aside, I generally find service to be the best at the large cosmopolitan stores: nyc, london, Dubai etc). A bit surprising given these are supposed to be the stores with the most competition


----------



## BowieFan1971

louise_elouise said:


> We are way too accommodating to Hermes’ poor customer service.
> Yes working retail is challenging. That’s not an excuse for sh*tty customer service, especially at these prices.
> I’ve had SAs just not respond to texts (hello DC store), promise to order something for me and then go silent (hello Seattle) and give me the evil eye for playing with some merchandise in store (hello Sevres store)
> 
> sorry but neither my boss nor my clients go easy on me for having to do a tough job.  Hermes sales associates work at the top tier of brands, that is going to be challenging as it is in any other field.  I wish we held them to a higher standard
> 
> (as an aside, I generally find service to be the best at the large cosmopolitan stores: nyc, london, Dubai etc). A bit surprising given these are supposed to be the stores with the most competition


We wouldn’t put up with service like that at Walmart or Target, where the people are not compensated even remotely closely to H, let alone teated with any respect by anyone, including their employer. We should expect more from H SA’s, but I think they are used to people kissing their butts and overlooking bad behavior out of fear of not getting offered a quota bag, so they don’t feel the need to always rise to the occasion.


----------



## shrpthorn

louise_elouise said:


> sorry but neither my boss nor my clients go easy on me for having to do a tough job.  Hermes sales associates work at the top tier of brands, that is going to be challenging as it is in any other field.  I wish we held them to a higher standard


THIS


----------



## Hermezzy

louise_elouise said:


> We are way too accommodating to Hermes’ poor customer service.
> Yes working retail is challenging. That’s not an excuse for sh*tty customer service, especially at these prices.
> I’ve had SAs just not respond to texts (hello DC store), promise to order something for me and then go silent (hello Seattle) and give me the evil eye for playing with some merchandise in store (hello Sevres store)
> 
> sorry but neither my boss nor my clients go easy on me for having to do a tough job.  Hermes sales associates work at the top tier of brands, that is going to be challenging as it is in any other field.  I wish we held them to a higher standard
> 
> (as an aside, I generally find service to be the best at the large cosmopolitan stores: nyc, london, Dubai etc). A bit surprising given these are supposed to be the stores with the most competition



I agree with this as an absolute concept.  100%.  Everyone deserves to be treated with respect and customer service is exactly that...a service, not a trial.  As someone who used to work in retail many, many years ago, this is personal to me.

That said, I have to offer obeisance to Hermes SAs who have told me what it is like on a daily basis to work at their boutique.   Some of these things I confess I'd find tiresome:
1.  people coming into the store who ask for a B/K/C as the first thing, who have no general interest in the company or its philosophy or any other products
2.  people complaining about the high prices and blanching at what they consider to be exorbitant costs (I say complaining...not asking with interest the reasons why)
3.  people who are obviously resellers who come in with lists and again, have no passionate personal interest in the brand as a cultural entity and view it strictly as a commercial opportunity for personal gain
4.  people who don't know how to pronounce the name of the company (understandable on one level) but then get mad for being corrected/shown the correct way to pronounce it
5.  people who intentionally talk down to/are rude to SAs because they feel doing so will establish an air of authority and entitlement that will hopefully lead to pandering servitude
6.  a combination of any of the above

I don't do any of the above and there have been instances when I've had less than ideal treatment.  I, too, have had unresponsiveness from emails to SAs, have had laconic glances and barely patient in-store responsiveness.  That said, the overwhelming majority of the time, when I've just been myself and shown the basic interest in the company and products that's been with me since my teenage years, the response has been very courteous, kind, and accommodating.  I think Hermes SAs sometimes deal with stuff from customers that most other SAs never have to deal with in other luxury boutiques.


----------



## _gelato_

Personally I don't see anything wrong with someone only wanting a B/K and nothing else from Hermes; not everyone is a reseller or only wants the QBs because of the hype. There are people who truly like the designs of the B & K but find the Evelyne, Picotin, Halzan etc. ugly. They also don't have to like the non-bag items that Hermes makes, and Hermes runs a fantastic business model where items that normally would struggle to sell still sell well because customers have to buy them, regardless of whether they like them or not, to 'build their well-rounded profile' and 'be in good standing with the SA'. I know people advise others to only 'buy what they love' but what if the only thing they genuinely love from the brand is the QB? Suddenly that's frowned upon? Not to mention how expensive the bags are, not everyone has the money to spend on other profile-building items just in the hope of getting their dream bag.

I'm sure if someone says 'I only like and want to get a Chanel classic flap bag and nothing else from Chanel' no-one would bat an eyelid.


----------



## EllenTsai

As an SA/ SMyou only have a limited number of QB available. Would you offer to your regular clients who’s been shopping for a long time and having a good relationship with the boutique first or would you offer it to someone who just walked in?


----------



## Helventara

Having seen some offers to completely new customers (even Ala carte orders), I wonder if H is 'weeding out' their resellers who masquerade as loyal customers by refreshing their customer base. Maybe they hit genuine new customers, who after being given a BKC turn loyal, maybe not. I understand, *the long-term loyal ones become collateral damage and it's unpleasant (my unpopular opinion).*

In my store, they like to parrot 'fairness' and adopt a wishlist system. One can speculate about how fair is fair but I believe they do try to even out the distribution of their BKC.

There’s a cultural aspect as well. Here, it would be impossible sell to stubborn locals other things than what they want. If one wants BKC, they will not buy jewelleries as pre-spend. And my store knows it.

my opinion, anecdotal, etc etc, of course.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Along those lines, I think the pre-spend thing has gotten out of control. What started as a way to make the bags more exclusive has become a gross parody, with people cleaning out the store to get to some ratio to get their bag, which may or may not be what they want.

In yonder olden times, and there are many here who have been buying longer than I have, you could buy a bracelet and a scarf, or a wallet, ask for a bag, and get your choice of what was actually available. It was transparent in that way but you could walk into most any store (though there were fewer then) and do this fairly equally.

then they went to the limits of so many per year, etc and that’s fine. That’s fair to control the flow of a popular item.

the way it is now, though, with ratios going to something more than 1:1, some people getting offers after buying one scarf because the mystical SM likes your aura or whatever - I wish they’d just stop. That very thing drives the resale market higher and higher and floods the resale market with “birkin bait” at low values.

it’s not a good look for the brand to have empty, picked over stores because people are buying anything that isn’t tied down in order to try to get a bag.

My unpopular opinion is tbe “quota system” has become a “fleecing system” and it’s a bad look for the brand.


----------



## EllenTsai

Sad thing is that whatever system they put in, it will always be abused.
First come first serve>>> just look at the website 
Quota >>> people try to get an account for every single member of the family 
Store loyalty/ SA relationships >>> what you see on social media 
The only other thing they can do is mass production, sacrifice quality and craftsmanship then destroy their 200yr old brand.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## mocktail

EllenTsai said:


> Sad thing is that whatever system they put in, it will always be abused.
> First come first serve>>> just look at the website
> Quota >>> people try to get an account for every single member of the family
> Store loyalty/ SA relationships >>> what you see on social media
> The only other thing they can do is mass production, sacrifice quality and craftsmanship then destroy their 200yr old brand.


I think there's at least one another alternative - price the bags differently. Instead of 1:1 or 1.5:1 or 2:1 prespend with mystery and stress, just price the bags differently based on desirability. Like $25,000 for a mini Kelly. This would be unpopular for other reasons, though.

Probably other options too that I just can't think of at this moment


----------



## EllenTsai

mocktail said:


> I think there's at least one another alternative - price the bags differently. Instead of 1:1 or 1.5:1 or 2:1 prespend with mystery and stress, just price the bags differently based on desirability. Like $25,000 for a mini Kelly. This would be unpopular for other reasons, though.
> 
> Probably other options too that I just can't think of at this moment


It won’t make any changes. Only that flip market prices will soar in line with that pricing.
If you check big resellers, desirable models of B/K can easily be over 10x boutique price.
So really it wouldn’t change anything


----------



## acrowcounted

EllenTsai said:


> It won’t make any changes. Only that flip market prices will soar in line with that pricing.
> If you check big resellers, desirable models of B/K can easily be over 10x boutique price.
> So really it wouldn’t change anything


I assume she meant increase the prices and have them on the shelf and sale ready to anyone who can pay. Thus getting rid of “the game” (but also getting rid of much of the exclusivity and mass desirability, imo)


----------



## EllenTsai

acrowcounted said:


> I assume she meant increase the prices and have them on the shelf and sale ready to anyone who can pay. Thus getting rid of “the game” (but also getting rid of much of the exclusivity and mass desirability, imo)


Then you just won’t see any bags on the shelf and your mini K being $50000 on the resale market.
Similar to what you see now on H.com


----------



## pasdedeux1

EllenTsai said:


> It won’t make any changes. Only that flip market prices will soar in line with that pricing.
> If you check big resellers, desirable models of B/K can easily be over 10x boutique price.
> So really it wouldn’t change anything


They cost that because they’re hard to get, though. If they refuse to increase production the only way to solve it is to control demand by raising prices. Part of the demand is driven by the high prices for resale. If there was only $1000 profit to be had who would go to the effort to buy a bag they just wanted to resell?

people who are sufficiently motivated will always be able to find a way to get what they want. Rather than worry about that scenario as the controlling factor, I think they have some other options.

for example restricting sales in stores to those who reside in that state or country, as they do in much of Europe, or going to a Paris-style appointment system where if you get an appointment, you get to choose from what is available that day (really exactly the way things once were…)

the pre-spend system isn’t about who spends the most. It’s a failing system when their own inventory is so scarce that by that logic, only very established customers should be able to get bags since there’s no “bait” to buy. That’s not what’s happening so instead they have an inventory allocation system that isn’t efficient and doesn’t really benefit them or their customers.


----------



## EllenTsai

To be honest I’m a lot more pessimistic. I think unless H itself floods the market with B/K and essentially destroy its own reputation, it’s impossible to curb the reselling market as all the restrictions they place on the sale of QB will just make them more exclusive and therefore more of a status symbol and fuel further demand, then drive the whole thing down a worse vicious cycle.


----------



## millivanilli

My unpopular oppinion is, that we are going to see B K and Cs sitting on the shelves again. So I'll just.... wait. In the meantime I buy an oldtimer. Better investment.


----------



## 880

Hermezzy said:


> That said, the overwhelming majority of the time, when I've just been myself and shown the basic interest in the company and products that's been with me since my teenage years, the response has been very courteous, kind, and accommodating


I feel this way too. Many luxury SAs are subjected to a lot of rude treatment from wealthy clientele who think they should be entitled to x or y product.


_gelato_ said:


> Hermes runs a fantastic business model where items that normally would struggle to sell still sell well because customers have to buy them, regardless of whether they like them or not, to 'build their well-rounded profile' and 'be in good standing with the SA'. I know people advise others to only 'buy what they love' but what if the only thing they genuinely love from the brand is the QB? Suddenly that's frowned upon?


I don’t think it’s wrong to only want QB, but it’s not in the h business model to accommodate these clients anymore. The QB has become almost a perk offered to regular clients. I do think demand is cyclical (agree with @millivanilli above) and will change if one is prepared to wait (in terms of years, not months).


----------



## pasdedeux1

880 said:


> I feel this way too. Many luxury SAs are subjected to a lot of rude treatment from wealthy clientele who think they should be entitled to x or y product.
> 
> I don’t think it’s wrong to only want QB, but it’s not in the h business model to accommodate these clients anymore. The QB has become almost a perk offered to regular clients. I do think demand is cyclical (agree with @millivanilli above) and will change if one is prepared to wait (in terms of years, not months).


The current flux is driven by social media and to some extent reactions to Chanel’s pricing and sourcing strategy.

however Chanel resale prices are high and until last week you could buy pretty much whatever you wanted, the only limits were on classic flaps. I’m not sure it’s as linear as we are making it out to be.


----------



## etoile de mer

Sadly, I'm finding I'm loving the brand a lot less recently, and I'm a long time customer and fan. Is it too optimistic to assume this rabid craze for one of three items they make will dwindle at some point? I find the whole situation to be so very weird. Does Hermes care that so many of their lovely and creative items end up on the secondary market moments after purchase, via customers just seemingly blindly scooping up things to build their "profile"?

I have many Hermes items I've purchased over the years with no other motivation than to own their creative, useful, and whimsical designs. I think part of their motivation in creating the system Hermes currently operates under was to encourage customers to explore all the other beautiful items they offer, and thereby create long term relationships. But, the system as operating now seems to be failing. I think it would be discouraging to be one of the craftspeople making some of these items, to know the pieces were purchased just to get from point A to point B.

Of course, I know much of what I wrote is unpopular with many here, and people can do whatever they like with their money. But, for those of us who love the brand as a whole, the current situation is disheartening.


----------



## pasdedeux1

etoile de mer said:


> Is it too optimistic to assume this rabid craze for one of three items they make will dwindle at some point?



no. Consumption comes in cycles and right now, coming off a hot economic run, conspicuous consumption is “in.”

we will get back around to minimalism sometime in the future.

in the interim, don’t reward social media content about luxury items. What was once a view into the aspirational is now just a view into shopping addictions.


----------



## tinkerbell68

From a noob perspective, I think there is a vicious cycle that will be hard to break: due to limited production during the early months/years of the pandemic, there remains a limited supply of so called QBs. Thus it seems that even long time clientele are not getting as many offers as in the past and customers who are newer to the brand stand almost no chance of an offer regardless of 'spend.' And the situation might be further exacerbated by boutique location...some boutiques simply don't get as large an inventory of Bs and Ks. For some customers who may be impatient, resellers (of brand new bags) or flippers (of 'used' bags which are often deemed giftable) constitute the only option to acquire one's dream bag.


----------



## etoile de mer

tinkerbell68 said:


> From a noob perspective, I think there is a vicious cycle that will be hard to break: due to limited production during the early months/years of the pandemic, there remains a limited supply of so called QBs. Thus it seems that even long time clientele are not getting as many offers as in the past and customers who are newer to the brand stand almost no chance of an offer regardless of 'spend.' And the situation might be further exacerbated by boutique location...some boutiques simply don't get as large an inventory of Bs and Ks. For some customers who may be impatient, resellers (of brand new bags) or flippers (of 'used' bags which are often deemed giftable) constitute the only option to acquire one's dream bag.



Yes, I agree. Add to that a huge a increase in demand combined with a "need to have it now" attitude. I feel there's been a disconnect with some less familiar with the brand that even pre-pandemic supplies of pretty much everything in every category were limited. The pandemic just worsened the supply issues.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Here's one sure to be unpopular idea:

Since there's a restriction on how many bags you can buy (for Birkins and Kellys) and online purchases are limited (ie, there are limits on, say, Rodeos)....how about a limit on how many of your boutique-purchased bags you can resell?

Chip 'em and require a scan at resale. Put a reasonable limit on either how many bags you can resell or how quickly you can resell them. Of course this wouldn't stop 1-1 or friends transactions, but it would impede flippers.
Or, restrict this to SOs. If you accept your SO, you are NOT allowed to sell it for, say, 5 years. 

I guess my unpopular OPINION is that I am sick of brand new SOs showing up at resale when the whole intention is to have a dream bag created by the person who will own and carry it, and the artisan knows that person's name and thinks of them while they make the bag (an artisan told me this - I think it's so sweet!). LOL!


----------



## JavaJo

tinkerbell68 said:


> From a noob perspective, I think there is a vicious cycle that will be hard to break: due to limited production during the early months/years of the pandemic, there remains a limited supply of so called QBs. Thus it seems that even long time clientele are not getting as many offers as in the past and customers who are newer to the brand stand almost no chance of an offer regardless of 'spend.' And the situation might be further exacerbated by boutique location...some boutiques simply don't get as large an inventory of Bs and Ks. For some customers who may be impatient, resellers (of brand new bags) or flippers (of 'used' bags which are often deemed giftable) constitute the only option to acquire one's dream bag.


I think the market is due for a correction.  During the pandemic, demand for luxury goods increased because of excess money (consumers like us having nowhere else to spend it on with travel and restaurants closed), while supply is tight with restrictions on who can come in to work - I  suspect artisans were not able to “work from home” during the pandemic.  Therefore, creating this scarcity on a global scale.  And opportunists making a quick profit from the situation.

Now that the world has opened back up, I see a lot of “unboxings from Paris”.  And With more unrestricted travel, I see H deploying more supply into these markets where consumers are traveling to, and perhaps smaller cities like mine (Toronto, Canada) are getting less allocation/priority.

As for competition for my money, there are a lot more options to spend it on.  For example, the price of a round trip first/business class ticket to halfway around the world to spend with friends and family whom I haven’t hugged in 2+ yeads is about the same as the price of a B25/Mini Bolide.  A 1-week luxury vacay could easily cost as much as a B25 exotic if you add accommodations and food, etc…. Of course, not everyone has a limited source of funds like I do, so I am only speaking for myself.

My unpopular opinion is perhaps this: sometimes I wonder… who is the “greater fool”:  Me or the person who first said you can’t buy happiness 

(Reference:  Greater Fool Theory)

I add:  Over the weekend I filled up my car that sadly only takes super premium… and OMG… I could have bought a twilly with that… LOL


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Suncatcher

BVBookshop said:


> Is there any more true lover of the brand who buy a bag and keep it?  Even the professed lovers take popular bags, hang onto them for a year and flip them under the guise of closet cleaning,  moving on to loving homes, etc.
> A bit discouraged looking at the Christie x Fashionpile auction   So many new bags.


I own around two dozen bags. Have never sold one and will never sell them. My oldest is approximately 20 years old.


----------



## Hermezzy

etoile de mer said:


> Sadly, I'm finding I'm loving the brand a lot less recently, and I'm a long time customer and fan. Is it too optimistic to assume this rabid craze for one of three items they make will dwindle at some point? I find the whole situation to be so very weird. Does Hermes care that so many of their lovely and creative items end up on the secondary market moments after purchase, via customers just seemingly blindly scooping up things to build their "profile"?
> 
> I have many Hermes items I've purchased over the years with no other motivation than to own their creative, useful, and whimsical designs. I think part of their motivation in creating the system Hermes currently operates under was to encourage customers to explore all the other beautiful items they offer, and thereby create long term relationships. But, the system as operating now seems to be failing. I think it would be discouraging to be one of the craftspeople making some of these items, to know the pieces were purchased just to get from point A to point B.
> 
> Of course, I know much of what I wrote is unpopular with many here, and people can do whatever they like with their money. But, for those of us who love the brand as a whole, the current situation is disheartening.



As always, etoile, you offer spot-on comments.  I appreciate the B, K, and C.  That said, the same clemence leather on a birkin can be found on any host of other H bags and items and the same palladium hardware on a kelly can be found on any host of other H items.  It would be a bit different if the BKC were the only items made with the materials they sport.  They aren't.  Their design is basically what sets them apart.  Yet, I find the design of so many other H items to be just as interesting.  

I remember the first time I was offered a B in a boutique.  On the one hand I was, "that's sorta cool", but on the other hand I also thought, "actually, there are other things I like just as much".  

I don't view the pre-spend as, in and of itself, a bad thing.  There are so many other wonderful things H makes, from tableware to pret-a-porter...from shoes to fragrances...from watches to decorations.  The  BKC are just tiny parts of the whole universe.  If someone is genuinely interested in a BKC because of the design, then fine.  That said, I've known very, very few Hermes aficionados who ended their H appreciation strictly/only/exclusively at the BKC line.  I think that to do do that you'd have to be either a) truly a slavish panderer to social media influencers or b) of potentially very limited patience.


----------



## Hermezzy

QuelleFromage said:


> Here's one sure to be unpopular idea:
> 
> Since there's a restriction on how many bags you can buy (for Birkins and Kellys) and online purchases are limited (ie, there are limits on, say, Rodeos)....how about a limit on how many of your boutique-purchased bags you can resell?
> 
> Chip 'em and require a scan at resale. Put a reasonable limit on either how many bags you can resell or how quickly you can resell them. Of course this wouldn't stop 1-1 or friends transactions, but it would impede flippers.
> Or, restrict this to SOs. If you accept your SO, you are NOT allowed to sell it for, say, 5 years.
> 
> I guess my unpopular OPINION is that I am sick of brand new SOs showing up at resale when the whole intention is to have a dream bag created by the person who will own and carry it, and the artisan knows that person's name and thinks of them while they make the bag (an artisan told me this - I think it's so sweet!). LOL!



You know I adore you, Quelle, so ofc that probably colors my response, but I 100% agree.  I just had my Jypsiere repaired by Mademoiselle M Atelier, who was an H leather craftsperson for 17 years in Lyon and then worked as the on-site repair person at the Beverly Hills H before beginning her own business repairing items.  She told me today that my Jypsiere was made in the same workshop she was at in Lyon and the craftsperson number of my bag (35) was just 3 away from her number (32).  She also was involved in the first prototypes of the Jypsiere and made many after they launched in 2008.  My Jypsiere carries the 2008 stamp so was one of the first made.

The fact that my bag was made perhaps steps away from the person who just repaired it, and who was in on the original design execution of the model itself is of incalculable personal satisfaction for me.  Some, like, dear, cherished @periogirl28 have had their bags repaired by the original craftsperson who made it.  I think you are in the same category, if memory recalls.

What H has been trying to do is create with the public a greater appreciation for the techniques, care, and personal investment of quality in their products by those who purchase them.  One can debate the techniques behind this but one cannot debate the intent.  Quelle, you profess to offer what will be an unpopular opinion.  Maybe another even more unpopular opinion would be the requirement that any reseller has to enlist to be an H craftsperson and actually make a Kelly (per the leather training regimen's "graduation exercise") before they are allowed to resell a bag.


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

Unpopular opinion …. When purchasing a QB from your trusted SA … you must bring along your previous QB (if not first one) as proof that you still have it and haven’t sold it. 
This may weed out many resellers pretending to be genuine customers. 
If the bag is sold for a genuine reason are we not adult enough to explain why we sold it and why that bag didn’t work for us? 
resellers make a fortune on brand new never used pristine bags …. Once it’s been used then “technically” it’s not new. Resellers also want to make their money almost immediately so to have to hold onto a bag until they get the next bag may deter reselling. Just a thought as I went to see my SA over the weekend and wore a bag which I had purchased previously and of course the resellers discussion came up as anything I wanted was not available but yet the store was so so so busy !


----------



## lulilu

Build-a-B-K-collection said:


> Unpopular opinion …. When purchasing a QB from your trusted SA … you must bring along your previous QB (if not first one) as proof that you still have it and haven’t sold it.
> This may weed out many resellers pretending to be genuine customers.
> If the bag is sold for a genuine reason are we not adult enough to explain why we sold it and why that bag didn’t work for us?
> resellers make a fortune on brand new never used pristine bags …. Once it’s been used then “technically” it’s not new. Resellers also want to make their money almost immediately so to have to hold onto a bag until they get the next bag may deter reselling. Just a thought as I went to see my SA over the weekend and wore a bag which I had purchased previously and of course the resellersI  discussion came up as anything I wanted was not available but yet the store was so so so busy !


I don't sell my bags, but I am not proving anything to my SA to get a new bag.  They have seen me carrying a myriad of bags that I own.


----------



## SDC2003

Imo the new clients are the worst offenders of the reselling of profile items and bags. Whatever the reason for the reselling, it’s turning me off from the brand and think it cheapens the brand. It’s esp annoying when you ask for an item from your sa and it is unavailable, but then you see it in the exact size and color by resellers for half the price. It’s a regular recurring theme.

I think ways H can address these problems is to increase bag prices. I don’t want to see them double in price but they could certainly go up a bit given how much Chanel classics cost these days.

H can also discourage reselling by doing what Rolex does now. They take your license when you’re a new client. I think H could go a step further and do this for any new client at any boutique. This is to stop those who use multiple family member names for profile. Rolex dealers also rip off all the stickers from the watch. I would miss the satisfaction of doing it myself but So what.

I have heard Rolex also has employees reviewing reseller sites and blacklisting anyone caught flipping.

Another way to address the problems is limit the amount of fj and watches one can buy. Everyone has seen it in these reseller groups. Certain resellers buy multiple watches and fj a year for offers.

And finally I really wish the resellers would stop it with the “boutique fresh” ads. These are not bouquets of flowers. And I know it’s been said before about the use of “score” but I really want to emphasize how much I hate that word. The clients who are in it for this reason aren’t scoring. They’re not winning. They’re losing very badly with their high levels of pre-spend.


----------



## Tonimichelle

SDC2003 said:


> Imo the new clients are the worst offenders of the reselling of profile items and bags. Whatever the reason for the reselling, it’s turning me off from the brand and think it cheapens the brand. It’s esp annoying when you ask for an item from your sa and it is unavailable, but then you see it in the exact size and color by resellers for half the price. It’s a regular recurring theme.
> 
> I think ways H can address these problems is to increase bag prices. I don’t want to see them double in price but they could certainly go up a bit given how much Chanel classics cost these days.
> 
> H can also discourage reselling by doing what Rolex does now. They take your license when you’re a new client. I think H could go a step further and do this for any new client at any boutique. This is to stop those who use multiple family member names for profile. Rolex dealers also rip off all the stickers from the watch. I would miss the satisfaction of doing it myself but So what.
> 
> I have heard Rolex also has employees reviewing reseller sites and blacklisting anyone caught flipping.
> 
> Another way to address the problems is limit the amount of fj and watches one can buy. Everyone has seen it in these reseller groups. Certain resellers buy multiple watches and fj a year for offers.
> 
> And finally I really wish the resellers would stop it with the “boutique fresh” ads. These are not bouquets of flowers. And I know it’s been said before about the use of “score” but I really want to emphasize how much I hate that word. The clients who are in it for this reason aren’t scoring. They’re not winning. They’re losing very badly with their high levels of pre-spend.


I think I heard somewhere about Rolex keeping the papers for a period of time, not sure though. But how about Hermes remove the stickers on a new bag and post out the box and receipt 6 or even 12 months later! That would stop the store fresh, brand new, full set thing maybe


----------



## EllenTsai

Tonimichelle said:


> I think I heard somewhere about Rolex keeping the papers for a period of time, not sure though. But how about Hermes remove the stickers on a new bag and post out the box and receipt 6 or even 12 months later! That would stop the store fresh, brand new, full set thing maybe


Apparently…
My old SA told me you can buy H packaging online…
People sell everything from paper bags to dust bags


----------



## BowieFan1971

EllenTsai said:


> Apparently…
> My old SA told me you can buy H packaging online…
> People sell everything from paper bags to dust bags


They do, but since I but vintage, which rarely have dust bags, that is about the only way I can get them. 

The bags are purchased by influencers and wannabes to post behind them in their videos. They actually sell for ridiculous prices, along with boxes. I have seen B and K boxes listed for several hundred dollars. People buy them for storage or as props, like they do bags.


----------



## SDC2003

Tonimichelle said:


> I think I heard somewhere about Rolex keeping the papers for a period of time, not sure though. But how about Hermes remove the stickers on a new bag and post out the box and receipt 6 or even 12 months later! That would stop the store fresh, brand new, full set thing maybe


Rolex does not keep the warranty card. You get it when you buy the watch. But they peel all stickers and they never used to do that. If Hermes peeled stickers it would definitely help.

Also separately I do think the reseller market is going to fall significantly  eventually and there will be more bkc in boutiques. The economy in the us is taking a pretty heavy hit lately. When Covid hit and businesses were shut down and everyone seemed to be going on unemployment I recall seeing h financials taking a major hit. It will be interesting to see what happens by the end of the year. I think H and many of the luxury brands have overplayed their hands. They should have paid more attention to the loyal clients even if they weren’t spending like the shiny new clients who likely never intended to be long term ones.


----------



## EllenTsai

BowieFan1971 said:


> They do, but since I but vintage, which rarely have dust bags, that is about the only way I can get them.
> 
> The bags are purchased by influencers and wannabes to post behind them in their videos. They actually sell for ridiculous prices, along with boxes. I have seen B and K boxes listed for several hundred dollars. People buy them for storage or as props, like they do bags.


Or they are bought to house fakes…
I was given a fake B as wedding presents by my father’s friend (when men buy bags…) and when I asked an SA at Singapore she said the material of the bag doesn’t feel right but dust bags for lock and clochette  felt ok


----------



## Book Worm

BowieFan1971 said:


> They do, but since I but vintage, which rarely have dust bags, that is about the only way I can get them.
> 
> The bags are purchased by influencers and wannabes to post behind them in their videos. They actually sell for ridiculous prices, along with boxes. I have seen B and K boxes listed for several hundred dollars. People buy them for storage or as props, like they do bags.





EllenTsai said:


> Apparently…
> My old SA told me you can buy H packaging online…
> People sell everything from paper bags to dust bags


I can vouch for this too. Just saw this last week where someone was selling the "full set" incl shopping bag, box, dustbag, rain cover and *RIBBON* for USD300+ change! 
In this particular situation, I got the sense, these buyers weren't buying it for display purposes though...at least I didn't think the dustbag or rain cover would do much for display....
What do I know though, there could be a perfectly plausible reason.


----------



## WingNut

BowieFan1971 said:


> They do, but since I but vintage, which rarely have dust bags, that is about the only way I can get them.
> 
> The bags are purchased by influencers and wannabes to post behind them in their videos. They actually sell for ridiculous prices, along with boxes. I have seen B and K boxes listed for several hundred dollars. People buy them for storage or as props, like they do bags.


This now makes me think twice about selling any of my extra dust bags. I had 6-7 extra (always got a new one back when a bag went in for spa treatment) and sold them for over $100 each. Now I wonder what they were used for....


----------



## Caramelus

WingNut said:


> This now makes me think twice about selling any of my extra dust bags. I had 6-7 extra (always got a new one back when a bag went in for spa treatment) and sold them for over $100 each. Now I wonder what they were used for....


Dust bags are probably purchased for handbags that people acquired from the resale market that were missing the dust bags.

However I’m convinced that boxes, dust bags and ribbons are also bought to try to pass replica bags as legit merchandise for unsuspecting desperate wealthy clients.


----------



## WhiteBus

SDC2003 said:


> Imo the new clients are the worst offenders of the reselling of profile items and bags. Whatever the reason for the reselling, it’s turning me off from the brand and think it cheapens the brand. It’s esp annoying when you ask for an item from your sa and it is unavailable, *but then you see it in the exact size and color by resellers for half the price.* It’s a regular recurring theme.



Did you mean this?
I do not think so.
Surely the 'flipping' resellers of brand new bags sell at a premium - not a discount.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Caramelus

YouTube influencers and wannabes offer   good info to an extent but it is my unpopular opinion that they are part of the reason why so many people have flocked to the Hermes brand. Their constant unboxing gets boring and pretty sure they also resale a lot of their QBs.


----------



## acrowcounted

WhiteBus said:


> Did you mean this?
> I do not think so.
> Surely the 'flipping' resellers of brand new bags sell at a premium - not a discount.


Shes talking about the non-bag prespend items, like jewelry and RTW which are scarce enough that when resellers buy them to build profile, it leaves none for other customers. The resellers then off load them at major discounts.


----------



## Suncatcher

EllenTsai said:


> Apparently…
> My old SA told me you can buy H packaging online…
> People sell everything from paper bags to dust bags


I am aware of this. When I moved homes I decided to get rid of between 60-80 boxes and paper bags that I was using to store my items. I didn’t want to bring them to my new home. I broke each one down and ripped them with a paper cutter so that anyone going through my recycling bags could not make use of them. Certainly was not going to sell them - what a pathetic thing to do (my unpopular opinion).


----------



## tinkerbell68

SDC2003 said:


> the new clients are the worst offenders of the reselling of profile items and bags.


While I purchased my first H bag, a vibrato Herbag, about 20 years ago, with a bequest from my grandmother, and have a few scarves that I've picked up over the years, I am technically a 'new client' as I've only had an SA at my local boutique for just over a year. I can tell you that some new clients (yes me!) are not getting bags at all, let alone reselling them. Just want to speak out in defense of 'new' clients who might be just as passionate about the brand but simply have not had the financial wherewithal to acquire bags over the years.


----------



## SDC2003

Suncatcher said:


> I am aware of this. When I moved homes I decided to get rid of between 60-80 boxes and paper bags that I was using to store my items. I didn’t want to bring them to my new home. I broke each one down and ripped them with a paper cutter so that anyone going through my recycling bags could not make use of them. Certainly was not going to sell them - what a pathetic thing to do (my unpopular opinion).



I ask them not to give me boxes. Unless it’s a gift, I haven’t accepted boxes for a while. I’m saving trees plus I’m sure my boutique appreciated this during the pandemic when there have been box shortages. I’ve also given the boxes to neighbors for kids school projects. That’s another great way to recycle them without actually recycling them. It makes me feel badly when I see them in the recycling bin. They’re so sturdy and well made even if it’s only meant to be a gift box.


----------



## DME

SDC2003 said:


> I ask them not to give me boxes. Unless it’s a gift, I haven’t accepted boxes for a while. I’m saving trees plus I’m sure my boutique appreciated this during the pandemic when there have been box shortages. I’ve also given the boxes to neighbors for kids school projects. That’s another great way to recycle them without actually recycling them. It makes me feel badly when I see them in the recycling bin. They’re so sturdy and well made even if it’s only meant to be a gift box.



I usually donate my luxury boxes to charity. They can bring in good money as evidenced here in this thread, so I figure this is as good a way to recycle them as I can find. I, too, have started declining boxes, but I’ve found this only works with in-store purchases; online purchases and purchases through an SA, but shipped to me from a boutique, all come with boxes, no matter how hard I try to avoid it.


----------



## SDC2003

DME said:


> I usually donate my luxury boxes to charity. They can bring in good money as evidenced here in this thread, so I figure this is as good a way to recycle them as I can find. I, too, have started declining boxes, but I’ve found this only works with in-store purchases; online purchases and purchases through an SA, but shipped to me from a boutique, all come with boxes, no matter how hard I try to avoid it.


Interesting! Didn’t know people did this. Which charities take boxes?


----------



## masanmasan

I always ask for plain white shopping carrier instead of the H orange carrier so I can re-use them casually


----------



## showgratitude

Tonimichelle said:


> I think I heard somewhere about Rolex keeping the papers for a period of time, not sure though. But how about Hermes remove the stickers on a new bag and post out the box and receipt 6 or even 12 months later! That would stop the store fresh, brand new, full set thing maybe


Some Rolex ADs do that..not all.  Yeah..how about H keeps the padlock of the B and K for at least a year after you buy it? Then require the original owner on the receipt to collect it after a year in H, personally bringing in the bag with him/her while doing so? Or when you are sold a C, there should also be at least a year of waiting before they attach the shoulder strap.....in the meantime that you are proving your loyalty to them and that you don't resell, it will be a clutch first  Just kidding!


----------



## pasdedeux1

I can’t imagine it’s that hard to simply record the serial/stamp for bags sold and spot check known reseller websites for those stamps.

you don’t have to catch everybody. You don’t have to ban first time offenders. It won’t work for every store as some don’t post pics of the serial like Privé Porter. Still, stopping some starts to clean up the mess. Watches etc are serialized as well and can easily be traced back to their original purchasers. You can shadowban whoever you like from buying in your stores especially since the terms of sale specifically state non commercial usage eg cannot be sold by you, the purchaser. 

most brands who wish to diminish the resale market simply refuse after sales service to any item not with its original owner. That does go against the brand ethos to some degree. The decentralized regional systems fail here as it’s possible to be operating in two or more countries as the same person with two completely independent profiles.


----------



## 880

Suncatcher said:


> I am aware of this. When I moved homes I decided to get rid of between 60-80 boxes and paper bags that I was using to store my items. I didn’t want to bring them to my new home. I broke each one down and ripped them with a paper cutter so that anyone going through my recycling bags could not make use of them. Certainly was not going to sell them - what a pathetic thing to do (my unpopular opinion).


I leave all the packaging at the boutique unless i know I’m gifting the item to a family member.


----------



## Nahreen

I am starting to get really tired about all the questions about prespend. How much, what counts, what does not count, what items counts more etc. Way to much overthinking. No wonder so many items are being re-sold if people keep buying for the sole purpose of maximising their pre-spend.   

I baby my things and because of this I want to buy new from the store. It does not matter if I could get the item at discount second hand, I want to buy it at the store myself. It is in my world very simple. If you like an item you buy it, if not you don´t. I think it also shows respect for others not to buy items you have no interest in, particularly when stock is low.


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

Nahreen said:


> I am starting to get really tired about all the questions about prespend. How much, what counts, what does not count, what items counts more etc. Way to much overthinking. No wonder so many items are being re-sold if people keep buying for the sole purpose of maximising their pre-spend.
> 
> I baby my things and because of this I want to buy new from the store. It does not matter if I could get the item at discount second hand, I want to buy it at the store myself. It is in my world very simple. If you like an item you buy it, if not you don´t. I think it also shows respect for others not to buy items you have no interest in, particularly when stock is low.



Sooooooo agree with this. My SA contacted me to say the store is allowing customers to create their own watch. I politely declined and said it’s not for me. Hopefully this hasn’t gone against me but I believe in buying what I LOVE and what I will WEAR.


----------



## EllenTsai

Build-a-B-K-collection said:


> Sooooooo agree with this. My SA contacted me to say the store is allowing customers to create their own watch. I politely declined and said it’s not for me. Hopefully this hasn’t gone against me but I believe in buying what I LOVE and what I will WEAR.


I got that email too…
But just like when I walk through the watch section of Harrods… 
I look at my Apple Watch and decide I don’t need another watch


----------



## fabdiva

Nahreen said:


> I am starting to get really tired about all the questions about prespend. How much, what counts, what does not count, what items counts more etc. Way to much overthinking. No wonder so many items are being re-sold if people keep buying for the sole purpose of maximising their pre-spend.
> 
> I baby my things and because of this I want to buy new from the store. It does not matter if I could get the item at discount second hand, I want to buy it at the store myself. It is in my world very simple. If you like an item you buy it, if not you don´t. I think it also shows respect for others not to buy items you have no interest in, particularly when stock is low.


I agree with you 100%. I really do believe people that desire quota bags are really overthinking it. I can’t imagine buying items just for the sake of building a profile to get a Birkin or Kelly. I also don’t understand why people get so emotional and upset or unruly in the store about not getting offered a bag. My SA has told me stories that blow my mind. At the end of the day, these are purses and not necessities. Just my two cents.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## DME

SDC2003 said:


> Interesting! Didn’t know people did this. Which charities take boxes?



Just ask when you’re contacted and they’ll tell you if they take them. I deal with a lot of local charities, so I’m not sure if my specific charity information would be helpful to anyone who doesn’t live local to me. Anything designer is desirable because it brings in money, even the packaging. A quick Internet search tells them this and they can often lowball the Internet sellers to garner interest and still make a decent sale (those seller prices can be ridiculous!). The bigger charities have caught on to how lucrative selling designer items can be for them and have started pricing these items much higher; I’ve seen posters lament about this in the secondhand thread.

Another option for those who consign is to ask your consignment shop whether they take them. While I’ve never asked about my luxury goods packaging since I usually just donate that, I have taken in Lilly Pulitzer packaging and they salivate over it because anything Lilly sells. I’ve also offered it up as decor to them and they love it.

To keep this on topic, I’ll offer an unpopular opinion. (Apologies if it’s been expressed before and I forgot.) I really wish H would include dust bags with their small leather goods and leather accessories. Given the high cost of their coin purses, felt pouches and bag charms, for example, I find myself having to ask my LV SAs for extra felts so I have something other than boxes to store my H SLGs. The boxes are too cumbersome and it’s a pain to dig through them to find what I want, but I don’t like just leaving my SLGs exposed to light, dust, etc., and I would prefer they have protection from one another when storing them side by side. How hard is it to give us a dust bag?


----------



## papertiger

*This 'unpopular opinion' is turning into a 3 page discussion on resellers/QB/pre-spend/H-strategy/chat/rant etc. 
If you want to discuss those topics please visit respective threads. 

Any post in a similar vein in this thread following this notice will be deleted. 

Change the subject please. *


----------



## SDC2003

I wish Hermes would use more grays and navys in their Rtw collections. Some of the colors like the bright pinks or oranges and reds are not really wearable imo. 

Also the bath collections are really lacking. I would like to see more towel variations and available colors.


----------



## Book Worm

I would really like H to make more of those edgy, leather-detailed cotton sweatshirts (they make for men) in women's sizing.
I have tried the smallest men's sizes and they don't fit (sleeves and length too long). They do great embroidered ones for women but a leather-detailed one has not yet shown up for women (at least not since the past couple of years when I have been looking for one).


----------



## 880

for me personally, I dislike the cute playful colorful trinkets, twillies, charms, dainty fine or fashion jewelry; nano scarves; evelyn cuffs; enamel bracelets; scarf rings; cosmetics. although I love perfume, I’ve never been a fan of modern h fragrance (I do like bel ami and orange vert). I’m also not too fond of the twillane. Some people can make these things work on them; on me they look ridiculous. I understand that the H business model requires prespend, but I don’t really keep track anymore. Oh, and I like some of the bigger bags bc sometimes I want to carry more stuff


----------



## louise_elouise

Wish Hermes RTW came in petite sizing 

and that in general it didn’t resemble…oatmeal so much. So much blah…


----------



## pasdedeux1

louise_elouise said:


> Wish Hermes RTW came in petite sizing
> 
> and that in general it didn’t resemble…oatmeal so much. So much blah…


My stylist calls this “groatmeal” where everything is greige.

there’s no color that makes me look more cadaverous than greige or black, so my H rtw is basically nil.


----------



## LolaWhisp

DME said:


> To keep this on topic, I’ll offer an unpopular opinion. (Apologies if it’s been expressed before and I forgot.) I really wish H would include dust bags with their small leather goods and leather accessories. Given the high cost of their coin purses, felt pouches and bag charms, for example, I find myself having to ask my LV SAs for extra felts so I have something other than boxes to store my H SLGs. The boxes are too cumbersome and it’s a pain to dig through them to find what I want, but I don’t like just leaving my SLGs exposed to light, dust, etc., and I would prefer they have protection from one another when storing them side by side. How hard is it to give us a dust bag?



Seriously! My belt gets a dust bag, my buckles get a dust bag (including one for each Kelly piece), my shoes get a dust bag, but my wallets and to gos that cost even more don't? Baffles me.


----------



## LolaWhisp

Book Worm said:


> I would really like H to make more of those edgy, leather-detailed cotton sweatshirts (they make for men) in women's sizing.
> I have tried the smallest men's sizes and they don't fit (sleeves and length too long). They do great embroidered ones for women but a leather-detailed one has not yet shown up for women (at least not since the past couple of years when I have been looking for one).


Amen! I've liked so much more off the mens lines the last few seasons than the womens. Far cuter and my style. I don't need weird cuts or ruffles on everything I own. Thank you.


----------



## EllenTsai

pasdedeux1 said:


> My stylist calls this “groatmeal” where everything is greige.
> 
> there’s no color that makes me look more cadaverous than greige or black, so my H rtw is basically nil.


Almost all my clothes are black…
Apart from coats 
For the sole reason that I don’t know anything about color coordination


----------



## _gelato_

louise_elouise said:


> *Wish Hermes RTW came in petite sizing*
> 
> and that in general it didn’t resemble…oatmeal so much. So much blah…


They don’t offer alterations?


----------



## loh

_gelato_ said:


> They don’t offer alterations?



They do, but it would be nice to not have to take that extra step.  And some pieces can't really be altered.  I love the long silk twillaines, but they can't shorten the length so no twillaines for me.


----------



## LKNN

Unpopular opinion re: region specific sizing:
Why does H only offer their (shorter) tall boots in Asia? I love the story boots but the top cuts at my knee since I'm petite. Apparently they make the Story boots in a shorter-length/ petite version but it's only available in Asia  
I understand if they are not regularly stocked in the U.S, but I should at least be able to special request them since they exist.


----------



## paula24jen

LKNN said:


> Unpopular opinion re: region specific sizing:
> Why does H only offer their (shorter) tall boots in Asia? I love the story boots but the top cuts at my knee since I'm petite. Apparently they make the Story boots in a shorter-length/ petite version but it's only available in Asia
> I understand if they are not regularly stocked in the U.S, but I should at least be able to special request them since they exist.



I think they are available on the UK site? I’m also petite which is why I noticed them…


----------



## Book Worm

LKNN said:


> Unpopular opinion re: region specific sizing:
> Why does H only offer their (shorter) tall boots in Asia? I love the story boots but the top cuts at my knee since I'm petite. Apparently they make the Story boots in a shorter-length/ petite version but it's only available in Asia
> I understand if they are not regularly stocked in the U.S, but I should at least be able to special request them since they exist.


I think I saw these too on one of the N. American sites a few months ago (either US or Canada).


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## _gelato_

paula24jen said:


> I think they are available on the UK site? I’m also petite which is why I noticed them…


Yep both the Story and the Jumping boots are available in the shorter version there (in various colours too):


----------



## papertiger

LKNN said:


> Unpopular opinion re: region specific sizing:
> Why does H only offer their (shorter) tall boots in Asia? I love the story boots but the top cuts at my knee since I'm petite. Apparently they make the Story boots in a shorter-length/ petite version but it's only available in Asia
> I understand if they are not regularly stocked in the U.S, but I should at least be able to special request them since they exist.



From what I've seen and as others have said, they are available elsewhere, I've seen them in the UK (London, esp. Harrods) and France (Paris and Nice).


----------



## loh

LKNN said:


> Unpopular opinion re: region specific sizing:
> Why does H only offer their (shorter) tall boots in Asia? I love the story boots but the top cuts at my knee since I'm petite. Apparently they make the Story boots in a shorter-length/ petite version but it's only available in Asia
> I understand if they are not regularly stocked in the U.S, but I should at least be able to special request them since they exist.



They are available in the US.  My SA got a pair for me last year.  She sourced them from another US location.


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

Unpopular opinion …. I detest the colour mauve sylvestre. (Sorry to all the MS lovers).  I love pink but this looks like lilac to me. I need a pink pink such as rose azalea or Sakura.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Another unpopular opinion (very unpopular I fear..sorry/not sorry)...
I really dont like any of the pastel tones at all, I wish that Hermes would produce more deep dark richly saturated colours.
I think some of the colours are suitable for Ice Cream only and not leather-goods.


----------



## LKNN

Omg-- I'm extatic they are not exclusive to Asia!
It was my Paris SA who told me they were exclusive to Asia and thus could not order them for me! But of course TPF peeps knew better   
Thanks so much everyone!  



paula24jen said:


> I think they are available on the UK site? I’m also petite which is why I noticed them…





Book Worm said:


> I think I saw these too on one of the N. American sites a few months ago (either US or Canada).





_gelato_ said:


> Yep both the Story and the Jumping boots are available in the shorter version there (in various colours too):
> View attachment 5429011





papertiger said:


> From what I've seen and as others have said, they are available elsewhere, I've seen them in the UK (London, esp. Harrods) and France (Paris and Nice).





loh said:


> They are available in the US.  My SA got a pair for me last year.  She sourced them from another US location.


----------



## Caramelus

My unpopular opinion, actually my DH’s - Hermes doesn’t have appearing products for men. Aside from shoes, belts, fragrance and ties, nothing peaks interest.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Caramelus said:


> My unpopular opinion, actually my DH’s - Hermes doesn’t have appearing products for men. Aside from shoes, belts, fragrance and ties, nothing peaks interest.


Interesting...My unpopular opinion is that I like the mens RTW more than the women's of late (bar Women's outerwear).
And I also find I'm drawn more to the men's bags HAC,The Depeche (I think thats the name of the briefcase with Sangles), the Back-pack (again, name escapes me..)Messenger bags like Steve and so forth.
 I also often prefer the mens scarves (colours and designs)and actually lets add the sandals into the mix !
But then I bow at the altar of Margiela and JPG era Hermes....


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Another unpopular opinion.....
I'm not in love with any of the newer bag designs and feel many of them are just re-workings of the classics that don't always work.
Cargo Birkin..fun but pass, Fray Birkin ditto (I think the Crinoline Kelly and Birkins much more enticing) the ones with pockets..Just NO!
the 3-in-1 Birkin..looks clumsy.
And the tiny bags..well you ALL know how I feel about those.
I wish Ramesh would come back, Or that they would re-issue some of the older designs in their original pure form.
I do however like the new Drag but dislike the padlock and wish they made it in a larger size, I love the look of Sandrine but its not practical, and The Perpective Cavilliare (sp?!) I find beautiful but again question practicality due to size, And ditto Saut..Wonderful bag but wish it came in a 30cm at least...


----------



## SDC2003

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Another unpopular opinion (very unpopular I fear..sorry/not sorry)...
> I really dont like any of the pastel tones at all, I wish that Hermes would produce more deep dark richly saturated colours.
> I think some of the colours are suitable for Ice Cream only and not leather-goods.



Agree. I wish there were more varieties of dark blues and dark greens in emerald tones along with dark golds and browns. I wish they’d make more Fauve type colors. Chai and caramel just don’t do it for me. Also would love to see more dark pinks, purples and grays. The new gris meyer is pretty but I’d love to see something charcoal.


----------



## QuelleFromage

LKNN said:


> Omg-- I'm extatic they are not exclusive to Asia!
> It was my Paris SA who told me they were exclusive to Asia and thus could not order them for me! But of course TPF peeps knew better
> Thanks so much everyone!


The shorter jumpings are beautiful but my unpopular opinion on them is that they are wider than the regular cut and therefore I drown in them. Frustrating!


----------



## ellabellaz

Unpopular opinion - I cannot stand seeing protective stickers on bags when they are carried. For the love of god, it is the equivalent of keeping the tags on clothes while wearing them. Make. it. stop.


----------



## EllenTsai

ellabellaz said:


> Unpopular opinion - I cannot stand seeing protective stickers on bags when they are carried. For the love of god, it is the equivalent of keeping the tags on clothes while wearing them. Make. it. stop.


Sometimes I don’t realize the stickers were on until it starts to peel


----------



## mauihappyplace

ellabellaz said:


> Unpopular opinion - I cannot stand seeing protective stickers on bags when they are carried. For the love of god, it is the equivalent of keeping the tags on clothes while wearing them. Make. it. stop.


Guilty of bothI get so excited then come home only to find I have been price tags… it’s a wonder no one says hey lady. But I don’t think that should be an unpopular opinion. I also notice when I wonder why my hardware looks dull


----------



## fabdiva

EllenTsai said:


> Sometimes I don’t realize the stickers were on until it starts to peel


Same. I just forget.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## elliesaurus

EllenTsai said:


> Sometimes I don’t realize the stickers were on until it starts to peel





fabdiva said:


> Same. I just forget.



I can send my daughter to help you. That girlie is on a mission as soon as a new bag comes home!


----------



## annaria

I realised I don't like Etoupe.


----------



## fabdiva

elliesaurus said:


> I can send my daughter to help you. That girlie is on a mission as soon as a new bag comes home!


Lol.  The thing is I find it very satisfying pulling off the plastic.


----------



## Caramelus

ellabellaz said:


> Unpopular opinion - I cannot stand seeing protective stickers on bags when they are carried. For the love of god, it is the equivalent of keeping the tags on clothes while wearing them. Make. it. stop.


Omg I still have the protective film on my car infotainment dash screen lol


----------



## leechiyong

Caramelus said:


> Omg I still have the protective film on my car infotainment dash screen lol


I've been in my house for about ten years and only realized a year ago the plastic was still on the microwave.


----------



## QuelleFromage

ellabellaz said:


> Unpopular opinion - I cannot stand seeing protective stickers on bags when they are carried. For the love of god, it is the equivalent of keeping the tags on clothes while wearing them. Make. it. stop.


LOL!!! My mom just realized there was still plastic on her six-month-old microwave and she was mortified (I'm glad there was none inside!!). 
But dear god yes, take those stickers off. Are the tags still on your clothes? (Yes, I know, that was a trend in the 90s and early aughts.....not a good one.)


----------



## Prada Prince

EllenTsai said:


> Sometimes I don’t realize the stickers were on until it starts to peel


I took off the stickers only in May - I bought the bag in November! And I thought it had brushed gold hardware because of the stickers...


----------



## Notorious Pink

First, let me start by saying that I am the ABSOLUTE WORST about taking the stickers off and I’m ok with that.

So I guess my unpopular opinion is to leave the stickers on for as loooooong as possible!!!


I have heard differing things about them, though.

If you are in a humid climate, you need to take them off ASAP because moisture will get trapped under the sticker and damage the hardware.

If not, it’s not really an issue in that regard, just more about appearance. I personally have had a NYC craftsperson tell me to keep mine on for as long as possible, especially on my SOs with BGHW because he thought the scratches on brushed hardware are even worse than on regular.

And finally, remember that there is a sticker on the underside of the front flap of the Kelly.

(the orange is a weird reflection)


----------



## Book Worm

leechiyong said:


> I've been in my house for about ten years and only realized a year ago the plastic was still on the microwave.


LOL guilty about the microwave but it's been _only _5y _ _
I read so much here about the plastic on hw that I removed mine as soon as I got the bag home. It was something that made it completely & truly mine. Amazing feeling.


----------



## elliesaurus

Notorious Pink said:


> And finally, remember that there is a sticker on the underside of the front flap of the Kelly.



I definitely ran to check on my Kelly because I didn't remember removing that sticker, but of course (as a follow up to my previous post), my little eagle eyed child had already removed it


----------



## EmilyM11

Notorious Pink said:


> First, let me start by saying that I am the ABSOLUTE WORST about taking the stickers off and I’m ok with that.
> 
> So I guess my unpopular opinion is to leave the stickers on for as loooooong as possible!!!



I second this (and apparently so does my SA). I peeled off the stickers from my SO immediately after bringing it home only to find that somehow (no idea how) the stickers left permanent marks in the plaques and then the plaques got incredibly badly scratched. I'm not precious with my bags but that put me off and made me wonder whether some poor quality material was used. It was a super quick SO, 3 months from the order date and neither Paris or Warsaw where it was delivered are in humid climate so really not clear what happened.
I don't have pictures but the bag in question is currently in the spa to have the plaques replaced  Pre-loved Birkin 35 I bought was 8 years old and had only minor scratches in the hardware and I didn't add anything to that, so it's not me. My SA told me to keep the stickers for up to a year after the bag is returned from the spa.

One more unpopular opinion: I wish Hermes would cater for those with bigger bones and body frame. I'm not even talking plus size. My wrists and apparently HEAD () are so large that there is no size in summer hats and caps (my size is 60), for bracelets I can barely pull off T4. I am not some kind of monster, just 6ft tall with larger bone structure. I feel super excluded. I used wear T3 (just!) when I was very slim but since gaining weight bye bye leather bracelets. I once found rose sakura Kelly Double Tour in FSH but it's not my colour (I have pinkish skin) so it was a wasted purchase. I get the demand for these would be 1% or so but inclusivity is important these days and they can afford it.


----------



## fabdiva

EmilyM111 said:


> I second this (and apparently so does my SA). I peeled off the stickers from my SO immediately after bringing it home only to find that somehow (no idea how) the stickers left permanent marks in the plaques and then the plaques got incredibly badly scratched. I'm not precious with my bags but that put me off and made me wonder whether some poor quality material was used. It was a super quick SO, 3 months from the order date and neither Paris or Warsaw where it was delivered are in humid climate so really not clear what happened.
> I don't have pictures but the bag in question is currently in the spa to have the plaques replaced  Pre-loved Birkin 35 I bought was 8 years old and had only minor scratches in the hardware and I didn't add anything to that, so it's not me. My SA told me to keep the stickers for up to a year after the bag is returned from the spa.
> 
> One more unpopular opinion: I wish Hermes would cater for those with bigger bones and body frame. I'm not even talking plus size. My wrists and apparently HEAD () are so large that there is no size in summer hats and caps (my size is 60), for bracelets I can barely pull off T4. I am not some kind of monster, just 6ft tall with larger bone structure. I feel super excluded. I used wear T3 (just!) when I was very slim but since gaining weight bye bye leather bracelets. I once found rose sakura Kelly Double Tour in FSH but it's not my colour (I have pinkish skin) so it was a wasted purchase. I get the demand for these would be 1% or so but inclusivity is important these days and they can afford it.


Preach sister.  I wish all luxury designer catered to fluffy girls like myself.  I didn't even realize I had a big wrist until I purchased Hermes Clic H bracelet.  Luckily I can fit the larger size, but still...


----------



## Tonimichelle

I think even in non humid climates the sticker can damage the hardware if left on too long. My B30 was originally owned by someone just outside of London and I'm pretty sure that the marks that can be seen are down to a sticker.
Totally agree about the bracelet sizing. DH isn't particularly big but his wrist measures almost 20cm so although he'd like a leather bracelet I think even the T6 will be too snug


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> And finally, remember that there is a sticker on the underside of the front flap of the Kelly.


Just checked thank you!

my unpopular opinion is I wish H took the plastic stickers off before purchase. I have a hard time getting the plastic stickers off the bag. I also have an even harder time with stickers on the St Louis crystal; dishes etc.

OT, decades ago I took the sticker off a Sony tv belonging to a relative. I recall her being upset, so I learned there and then that there are sticker people and no sticker people.


----------



## EmilyM11

Tonimichelle said:


> I think even in non humid climates the sticker can damage the hardware if left on too long. My B30 was originally owned by someone just outside of London and I'm pretty sure that the marks that can be seen are down to a sticker.
> Totally agree about the bracelet sizing. DH isn't particularly big but his wrist measures almost 20cm so although he'd like a leather bracelet I think even the T6 will be too snug
> 
> View attachment 5431019


These are the marks I was talking about a few posts ago. But I'm sure my SO was not held long (mentioned 3 months turnaround time). Unless I was given not collected one...


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Book Worm

880 said:


> Just checked thank you!
> 
> my unpopular opinion is I wish H took the plastic stickers off before purchase. I have a hard time getting the plastic stickers off the bag. I also have an even harder time with stickers on the St Louis crystal; dishes etc.


My li'l one helped me with it b'z they were so thin that I couldn't get them to come off unless i used my nail and I didn't want to scratch the hw doing that. 
I also didn't realize there was stickers on the feet. Again it was my son's razor sharp eyes that spotted it and went to town with it lol


----------



## Tonimichelle

EmilyM111 said:


> These are the marks I was talking about a few posts ago. But I'm sure my SO was not held long (mentioned 3 months turnaround time). Unless I was given not collected one...


Well my bag is 17 years old, so I've no way of knowing how long the stickers were on for. Personally with a new bag I'd take them off. I'd rather have a few scratches than marks from the stickers I think!


----------



## SDC2003

This is for the pet lovers: the dog collections needs a redo. Bowl holders and beds made of wood are not practical. Bowls get wet and dogs sometimes have accidents on beds. I would really love to see H come out with porcelain dishwasher safe dog bowls and cushy dog beds - not the thin pad that came out for that hard wooden bed. That was a glorified saddle pad. 

I would like to see a do over on leashes and where are the harnesses? Would love to see adjustable nylon and leather harness for very small pets. I would like to see a variety of leather leash colors.


----------



## Pivoine66

Unpopular: For me, my personal luxury is:
Enjoying the buying experience and buying things that you don't need but only serve to give pleasure and be used, incl. scratches on hardware and leather and only coveting as much as you can afford and enjoy without having/wishing to resell.


----------



## carrie8

Pivoine66 said:


> Unpopular: For me, my personal luxury is:
> Enjoying the buying experience and buying things that you don't need but only serve to give pleasure and be used, incl. scratches on hardware and leather and only coveting as much as you can afford and enjoy without having/wishing to resell.


Amen!!


----------



## phoenixfeather

Sorry, double.


----------



## phoenixfeather

annaria said:


> I realised I don't like Etoupe.


Same for me.


----------



## ellabellaz

carrie8 said:


> Amen!!


THIS - especially the last part!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Pivoine66 said:


> Unpopular: For me, my personal luxury is:
> Enjoying the buying experience and buying things that you don't need but only serve to give pleasure and be used, incl. scratches on hardware and leather and only coveting as much as you can afford and enjoy without having/wishing to resell.


agree 100%


----------



## Classy Collector

sheanabelle said:


> Yes, just bought the egerie...and while super cute..NOT comfy


I’m about to buy but hesitating now that I saw your message… What makes it uncomfortable for you?


----------



## Classy Collector

WingNut said:


> This now makes me think twice about selling any of my extra dust bags. I had 6-7 extra (always got a new one back when a bag went in for spa treatment) and sold them for over $100 each. Now I wonder what they were used for....


Yes seriously, please refrain from selling dust bags and boxes. They could be used for illegal activities and other bags places in it…


----------



## 880

DME said:


> I just bought my first pair of those this year. Can’t recall the name, either, but I love them! And I agree they are better for the pool than Orans (even if the Orans are supposed to be the shuffling by the pool shoe).


@DME , @Classy Collector , is it the thong  model that is comfy? Im tired of buying pool shoes that are comfy in store but not comfy IRL lol.

i sent my extra dust bags to a fellow TPFer who uses them. i wouldn’t sell. Otherwise I stuff them inside another dust bag ans use them as bag pillow inserts


----------



## papertiger

EllenTsai said:


> Sometimes I don’t realize the stickers were on until it starts to peel



With the tarnish showing underneath, and then they're like "what happened?"


----------



## papertiger

Prada Prince said:


> I took off the stickers only in May - I bought the bag in November! And I thought it had brushed gold hardware because of the stickers...



I had no idea Hermes even put stickers on every little bit of their CDCs until a tiny flake came off after a year   and this was my second - 15 years after my first


----------



## papertiger

EmilyM111 said:


> I second this (and apparently so does my SA). I peeled off the stickers from my SO immediately after bringing it home only to find that somehow (no idea how) the stickers left permanent marks in the plaques and then the plaques got incredibly badly scratched. I'm not precious with my bags but that put me off and made me wonder whether some poor quality material was used. It was a super quick SO, 3 months from the order date and neither Paris or Warsaw where it was delivered are in humid climate so really not clear what happened.
> I don't have pictures but the bag in question is currently in the spa to have the plaques replaced  Pre-loved Birkin 35 I bought was 8 years old and had only minor scratches in the hardware and I didn't add anything to that, so it's not me. My SA told me to keep the stickers for up to a year after the bag is returned from the spa.
> 
> One more unpopular opinion: I wish Hermes would cater for those with bigger bones and body frame. I'm not even talking plus size. My wrists and apparently HEAD () are so large that there is no size in summer hats and caps (my size is 60), for bracelets I can barely pull off T4. I am not some kind of monster, just 6ft tall with larger bone structure. I feel super excluded. I used wear T3 (just!) when I was very slim but since gaining weight bye bye leather bracelets. I once found rose sakura Kelly Double Tour in FSH but it's not my colour (I have pinkish skin) so it was a wasted purchase. I get the demand for these would be 1% or so but inclusivity is important these days and they can afford it.



Yes on the hats bigger - and smaller - my head is too sizes two small for most women's hats


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## 880

Many people don’t like H jewelry. I like some designs but wish the niloticus ombré cuff and necklace were articulated to fit more closely to the body. Also they are made for very small boned people, which is sadly not me.

also wish there was more jewelry in the 20-40K range that is not a stack item


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

papertiger said:


> *This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.
> 
> It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.
> 
> Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.
> 
> Guide between on/off topic:
> 
> Single comment = feedback.
> 
> 2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment.
> 
> 3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


Probably extremely unpopular.
I can’t stand the smell/chemicals in Hermes current perfumes.
Basically I haven’t been in our local store since the store moved and seriously started spraying perfume. Perhaps this habit has stopped, I just don’t go in anymore. However everyone has to make their own choices.  

If I “need” anything like a special issue or client gift it is easy to phone and make arrangements for delivery.


----------



## ctsq7

I love the Plume and especially the Plume in vibrato (unfortunately I have neither the wardrobe nor the personality to wear a vibrato Plume, I think)
The Plume and Evelyne are my favorites of all Hermes bag designs which I think is an unpopular position, or at least an uncommon one
I am not a fan of lizard or croc items as a whole but I would make an exception for, of all things, an ombre lizard Evelyne if one were ever to exist in the future
I wouldn't have the wardrobe or the personality to wear a lizard Evelyne either...but I would wear that every day


----------



## DME

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Probably extremely unpopular.
> I can’t stand the smell/chemicals in Hermes current perfumes.
> Basically I haven’t been in our local store since the store moved and seriously started spraying perfume. Perhaps this habit has stopped, I just don’t go in anymore. However everyone has to make their own choices.
> 
> If I “need” anything like a special issue or client gift it is easy to phone and make arrangements for delivery.



LV is doing this, too. I’ve had scarves and even a bag come home reeking of fragrance!? At least my H items come home fragrance-free. Wish all retailers would stop scenting the stores…


----------



## Caramelus

My unpopular opinion …. Wish Hermes would offer lingerie made from their exquisite silks


----------



## 880

I wish they would offer cloth napkins in some scarf patterns and reissue discontinued wallpaper

@Caramelus , it would be nice if sleepwear or robes came in silk patterns


----------



## sheanabelle

Classy Collector said:


> I’m about to buy but hesitating now that I saw your message… What makes it uncomfortable for you?


 The rubbing of the rubber in between the big toe and next. I think it should be fine as long as not walking/shopping with them. Definitely a pool/beach/sit down for lunch flat sandal.


----------



## Book Worm

sheanabelle said:


> The rubbing of the rubber in between the big toe and next. I think it should be fine as long as not walking/shopping with them. Definitely a pool/beach/sit down for lunch flat sandal.


Have you tried using dr. Scholl’s blister defense stick? Its an anti-friction stick that has worked for me on several H sandals.

To stay on topic…wot’s up with popular contemporary designers obviously plagiarizing H styles.
Just saw the designer’s interpretation of mini evelyne and the GM evelyne style bags at a popular, contemporary outlet store. Down to the strap and the center logo


----------



## 880

Unpopular opinion: Its not the SA’s fault that the small occasional shopper no longer really has a place.

The modern premier luxury business model forces the SA to focus on the top tier of client and squeezes out the occasional buyer in part bc it’s more efficient for SAs to make their sales numbers with one client rather than many.

unpopular opinion: RTW, while sometimes conservative and not always well constructed, is relatively well priced for now.

One of the reasons RTW sells out in the NY store so quickly (other than the fact that H madison still doesn’t have the budget to buy enough)  is there is a high concentration of clients who shop other premier RTW and find Hermes RTW a relative bargain.

Relative is the key word. For many items, H garments do have less workmanship and are not as amenable to being tailored (it is ridiculous that H cannot easily shorten the sleeves on all leather coats) presumably as NY sells through it’s RTW, the stores budget will increase. Prices though are starting to climb, and of course some H RTW is stylish and charming (you just have to sort through)

unpopular opinion: H T shirts are just an excuse to print money and the horse leather applique is ridiculous (and it looks like a handgun). Even a dior t shirt is made of better fabric; better cut; and workmanship. H t shirt is 600 USD; dior T shirt 800-1200USD; Brunello T shirt (I forget, but it’s more than H);  chanel 2500-6K USD

unpopular opinion: H pants are too conservative and not cut to accommodate curves. The styling is a weird cross between ladies who lunch and conservative corporate.   
h pants 1800 USD; brunello 1800-3400 USD;

unpopular opinion; H jackets, twillanes, and dresses rely on leather detailing to raise the price. they sometimes lack fine tailoring of even chanel or diors current offerings and rely on stretch to make fit work. Many coats are tent like and H doesn’t seem to bother with the normal array of sizes H(one size fits all ). Oddly there are some pieces that are much more edgy, perhaps reflecting the new designers sensibility. 

H jackets, formerly 5K USD; chanel 7K-10K USD; Dior 6K USD. H coats 5-12K and up).
H dresses 3500 USD (at FSH I got three dresses for 5K Euro); dior 6K USD; Brunello (5-7K USD); chanel 7K USD
H shoes, hats, and accessories are also relatively well priced compared to other premier brands.

if you can wear H mens department, prices are also more reasonable than women


----------



## doloresmia

I wear orans with socks. I am older and my feet need the extra cushion and they get cold.

And I can make it work!


----------



## paula24jen

doloresmia said:


> I wear orans with socks. I am older and my feet need the extra cushion and they get cold.
> 
> And I can make it work!


Is that a pic of your sock-clad feet over in the Wildlife thread?!?


----------



## Flowerlily

paula24jen said:


> Is that a pic of your sock-clad feet over in the Wildlife thread?!?


I was thinking the exact same thing lol.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Caramelus said:


> Omg I still have the protective film on my car infotainment dash screen lol


Think that is different. My dealer said to leave it in as long as possible because the big computer screen does scratch fairly easily & is expensive to replace.


----------



## Book Worm

paula24jen said:


> Is that a pic of your sock-clad feet over in the Wildlife thread?!?


LOL... those were Izmir's though but I'm guessing the same reason for doing it. Probably, the reason the fuzzy orans and chypre's came into being...


----------



## JavaJo

880 said:


> Unpopular opinion: Its not the SA’s fault that the small occasional shopper no longer really has a place.
> 
> The modern premier luxury business model forces the SA to focus on the top tier of client and squeezes out the occasional buyer in part bc it’s more efficient for SAs to make their sales numbers with one client rather than many.
> 
> unpopular opinion: RTW, while sometimes conservative and not always well constructed, is relatively well priced for now.
> 
> One of the reasons RTW sells out in the NY store so quickly (other than the fact that H madison still doesn’t have the budget to buy enough)  is there is a high concentration of clients who shop other premier RTW and find Hermes RTW a relative bargain.
> 
> Relative is the key word. For many items, H garments do have less workmanship and are not as amenable to being tailored (it is ridiculous that H cannot easily shorten the sleeves on all leather coats) presumably as NY sells through it’s RTW, the stores budget will increase. Prices though are starting to climb, and of course some H RTW is stylish and charming (you just have to sort through)
> 
> unpopular opinion: H T shirts are just an excuse to print money and the horse leather applique is ridiculous (and it looks like a handgun). Even a dior t shirt is made of better fabric; better cut; and workmanship. H t shirt is 600 USD; dior T shirt 800-1200USD; Brunello T shirt (I forget, but it’s more than H);  chanel 2500-6K USD
> 
> unpopular opinion: H pants are too conservative and not cut to accommodate curves. The styling is a weird cross between ladies who lunch and conservative corporate.
> h pants 1800 USD; brunello 1800-3400 USD;
> 
> unpopular opinion; H jackets, twillanes, and dresses rely on leather detailing to raise the price. they sometimes lack fine tailoring of even chanel or diors current offerings and rely on stretch to make fit work. Many coats are tent like and H doesn’t seem to bother with the normal array of sizes H(one size fits all ). Oddly there are some pieces that are much more edgy, perhaps reflecting the new designers sensibility.
> 
> H jackets, formerly 5K USD; chanel 7K-10K USD; Dior 6K USD. H coats 5-12K and up).
> H dresses 3500 USD (at FSH I got three dresses for 5K Euro); dior 6K USD; Brunello (5-7K USD); chanel 7K USD
> H shoes, hats, and accessories are also relatively well priced compared to other premier brands.
> 
> if you can wear H mens department, prices are also more reasonable than women


Thanks fir this…. this peeked my curiosity and checked Hermes vs Dior’s financials… In 2021, Dior’s operating margin was at 26.7% and Hermes at 39.3%!!!! That’s quite the spread!!!! Chanel is in the middle at 34.9% (and we know that’s driven by massive price increases)  Undoubtedly, Hermes stands behind the quality and craftsmanship of their leather goods, silk and homeware, and are able to command higher prices for them… perhaps not too much on RTW (which is a much more competitve area and perhaps other brands are better at managing seasonality, turn, luxury experience, collabs, etc)… And Hermes uses their RTW and shoes, as somewhat of a “loss leader” in relative terms, and provides the “gateway” for consumers to enter the brand…  (aka profile building)… 

I agree though that I wish Hermes did some designer collabs, but then again, if they do, they’ll probably just make 1 of each design (being facetious), as scalability is not in H’s DNA….nor is it part of their brand identity


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> Unpopular opinion: Its not the SA’s fault that the small occasional shopper no longer really has a place.
> 
> The modern premier luxury business model forces the SA to focus on the top tier of client and squeezes out the occasional buyer in part bc it’s more efficient for SAs to make their sales numbers with one client rather than many.
> 
> unpopular opinion: RTW, while sometimes conservative and not always well constructed, is relatively well priced for now.
> 
> One of the reasons RTW sells out in the NY store so quickly (other than the fact that H madison still doesn’t have the budget to buy enough)  is there is a high concentration of clients who shop other premier RTW and find Hermes RTW a relative bargain.
> 
> Relative is the key word. For many items, H garments do have less workmanship and are not as amenable to being tailored (it is ridiculous that H cannot easily shorten the sleeves on all leather coats) presumably as NY sells through it’s RTW, the stores budget will increase. Prices though are starting to climb, and of course some H RTW is stylish and charming (you just have to sort through)
> 
> unpopular opinion: H T shirts are just an excuse to print money and the horse leather applique is ridiculous (and it looks like a handgun). Even a dior t shirt is made of better fabric; better cut; and workmanship. H t shirt is 600 USD; dior T shirt 800-1200USD; Brunello T shirt (I forget, but it’s more than H);  chanel 2500-6K USD
> 
> unpopular opinion: H pants are too conservative and not cut to accommodate curves. The styling is a weird cross between ladies who lunch and conservative corporate.
> h pants 1800 USD; brunello 1800-3400 USD;
> 
> unpopular opinion; H jackets, twillanes, and dresses rely on leather detailing to raise the price. they sometimes lack fine tailoring of even chanel or diors current offerings and rely on stretch to make fit work. Many coats are tent like and H doesn’t seem to bother with the normal array of sizes H(one size fits all ). Oddly there are some pieces that are much more edgy, perhaps reflecting the new designers sensibility.
> 
> H jackets, formerly 5K USD; chanel 7K-10K USD; Dior 6K USD. H coats 5-12K and up).
> H dresses 3500 USD (at FSH I got three dresses for 5K Euro); dior 6K USD; Brunello (5-7K USD); chanel 7K USD
> H shoes, hats, and accessories are also relatively well priced compared to other premier brands.
> 
> if you can wear H mens department, prices are also more reasonable than women


I agree with you, Adding that although generally RTW is a comparative “bargain”, I just don’t feel like the design is all there yet. Adding leather or clou to a jacket doesnt add inherent value like all the special detailed tweeds in the Chanel jackets and agree the tailoring is more flattering at Chanel too. A lot of H clothing doesnt have enough give or flatter most women’s bodies. TBH other designers like Zimmermann, I feel like you get more value (amazing style, comes with a slip and a belt, etc), and a near-competitor style wise like Lafayette has the quality and sometimes a similar design while being even less expensive.

There are some amazing hits in the Hermès RTW but overall, needs more work. Those amazing accessible pieces sell out too quickly so I sometimes find myself struggling to find Hermes rtw that rings all my bells.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Notorious Pink said:


> I agree with you, Adding that although generally RTW is a comparative “bargain”, I just don’t feel like the design is all there yet. Adding leather or clou to a jacket doesnt add inherent value like all the special detailed tweeds in the Chanel jackets and agree the tailoring is more flattering at Chanel too. A lot of H clothing doesnt have enough give or flatter most women’s bodies. TBH other designers like Zimmermann, I feel like you get more value (amazing style, comes with a slip and a belt, etc), and a near-competitor style wise like Lafayette has the quality and sometimes a similar design while being even less expensive.
> 
> There are some amazing hits in the Hermès RTW but overall, needs more work. Those amazing accessible pieces sell out too quickly so I sometimes find myself struggling to find Hermes rtw that rings all my bells.


I agree-
I look at Dior RTW and there are pieces that make me drool, that I KNOW will suit my shape (petite with curves), Chanel tweeds are exquisite and again the RTW has items that will suit most women young or old.
Hermes current RTW offering (for women at least) rarely makes me go wow!
I personally loathe the printed t-shirts and t-shirt dresses -Unpopular opinion coming up-I think they look cheap and also its lazy design just shoving a print on a dull garment (sorry/not sorry).
I think many of the shapes wouldn't work on any but the flat chested and boyish. and I find the cut a bit well...unappealing.
I like the coats and some of the jackets but I'd rather invest in a classic Chanel or a Dior Bar jacket.
I'm not going into the price points of the various labels, high end designer brands don't come cheap.
BUT...I think for me personally I would not gravitate towards Hermes women's wear even if money were no object.
I would love it if someone like Phoebe Philo or the Olsen twins took over the RTW.
I think they understand women and also create some wonderful designs.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

eckw said:


> My unpopular opinion is I dislike ostrich on bags...the bumpy skin is like a bad rash and makes me feel itchy when I see it.


Hmmm
Can I ever  unsee this?
Have a small but choice ostrich collection not used right now but very much loved ....


----------



## tinkerbell68

Notorious Pink said:


> I agree with you, Adding that although generally RTW is a comparative “bargain”, I just don’t feel like the design is all there yet. Adding leather or clou to a jacket doesnt add inherent value like all the special detailed tweeds in the Chanel jackets and agree the tailoring is more flattering at Chanel too. A lot of H clothing doesnt have enough give or flatter most women’s bodies. TBH other designers like Zimmermann, I feel like you get more value (amazing style, comes with a slip and a belt, etc), and a near-competitor style wise like Lafayette has the quality and sometimes a similar design while being even less expensive.
> 
> There are some amazing hits in the Hermès RTW but overall, needs more work. Those amazing accessible pieces sell out too quickly so I sometimes find myself struggling to find Hermes rtw that rings all my bells.


Ditto! I want to love the RTW but I am underwhelmed by most pieces which do not seem designed for a real woman's body. I picked up a beautiful shaped cashmere sweater and a fitted knit turtleneck while in Paris last fall and I'm afraid they raised my expectations too high...I've seen nothing else since that warrants taking my clothes off to try on.



maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I personally loathe the printed t-shirts and t-shirt dresses -Unpopular opinion coming up-I think they look cheap and also its lazy design just shoving a print on a dull garment (sorry/not sorry).


And @maxroxxherhandbags I am totally in agreement...no idea why I'd pay upwards of $600 for a blocky unflattering tee with a print on it. If I could, I'd wear a silk 90 as a halter but unfortunately the 'girls' make that a dangerous proposition


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tinkerbell68 said:


> Ditto! I want to love the RTW but I am underwhelmed by most pieces which do not seem designed for a real woman's body. I picked up a beautiful shaped cashmere sweater and a fitted knit turtleneck while in Paris last fall and I'm afraid they raised my expectations too high...I've seen nothing else since that warrants taking my clothes off to try on.
> 
> 
> And @maxroxxherhandbags I am totally in agreement...no idea why I'd pay upwards of $600 for a blocky unflattering tee with a print on it. If I could, I'd wear a silk 90 as a halter but unfortunately the 'girls' make that a dangerous proposition


Following on from the comment above about using the silk scarves as a halter I WISH Hermes would make more with their silk scarf fabrics..about 30 years ago a dear friend of mine made me a fabulous handkerchief hem bias cut skirt out of vintage Hermes scarves she'd collected at brocante's over the years as a birthday gift (she lives in france and knows I'm a Hermes fanatic).
I wore that skirt for many years and have often dreamt that the house would create something like this.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Following on from the comment above about using the silk scarves as a halter I WISH Hermes would make more with their silk scarf fabrics..about 30 years ago a dear friend of mine made me a fabulous handkerchief hem bias cut skirt out of vintage Hermes scarves she'd collected at brocante's over the years as a birthday gift (she lives in france and knows I'm a Hermes fanatic).
> I wore that skirt for many years and have often dreamt that the house would create something like this.


When I first bought Hermes scarves at our local boutique, the on staff seamstress would make blouses and such from the current stock of scarves. 

As I understood this was a standard but expensive service for the store customers.

Never used the service myself but did occasionally see the fabulous results. 

This was quite some time ago now. 

Personally I’ve always wanted a silk scarf fine pleated skirt..,,


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Cheddar Cheese said:


> When I first bought Hermes scarves at our local boutique, the on staff seamstress would make blouses and such from the current stock of scarves.
> 
> As I understood this was a standard but expensive service for the store customers.
> 
> Never used the service myself but did occasionally see the fabulous results.
> 
> This was quite some time ago now.
> 
> Personally I’ve always wanted a silk scarf fine pleated skirt..,,


Hi!  For women they do custom shirts and skirts (if you ask)  
For men, besquote jacket/coats.  
At my store, they size you at store and then ship to Paris to make.  When it comes back, local seamstress fits to perfection.  

I am currently having a shirt made (with scarves) and at my last fitting was told I could do the skirt as well.
Hope this hace the service in at your local store.


----------



## doloresmia

paula24jen said:


> Is that a pic of your sock-clad feet over in the Wildlife thread?!?


----------



## 880

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Hi!  For women they do custom shirts and skirts (if you ask)
> For men, besquote jacket/coats.
> At my store, they size you at store and then ship to Paris to make.  When it comes back, local seamstress fits to perfection.
> 
> I am currently having a shirt made (with scarves) and at my last fitting was told I could do the skirt as well.
> Hope this hace the service in at your local store.


Cannot wait to see! How exciting! What scarf pattern did you pick?


----------



## Xthgirl

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Hi!  For women they do custom shirts and skirts (if you ask)
> For men, besquote jacket/coats.
> At my store, they size you at store and then ship to Paris to make.  When it comes back, local seamstress fits to perfection.
> 
> I am currently having a shirt made (with scarves) and at my last fitting was told I could do the skirt as well.
> Hope this hace the service in at your local store.


Never knew this. I live in the US. Do you have to buy new silks or can you bring some of your own H silks? How much for a custom blouse and whats the turnaround time?


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

htxgirl said:


> Never knew this. I live in the US. Do you have to buy new silks or can you bring some of your own H silks? How much for a custom blouse and whats the turnaround time?
> 
> Great question re silks. I had to buy new silks-5 for top. I did not consider using prior but I also do not have 5 of the same. I do not recall the cost turn but couple of thousand dollars with silks. around is approx 8 mths to 1 yr. I have had 3 fittings since process started.
> 
> It may be offered once or twice a year.  It is a bespoke service.  I would suggest inquiring at your local store.  The lady that is present for my fitings, in addition to my SA, only provides this service and it is by appointment only.  Hope this helps.  Feel free to dm me if you need additional info


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

880 said:


> Cannot wait to see! How exciting! What scarf pattern did you pick?


Thank you!  My SA thought this would be a good option for me as I struggle to find rtw and when I do find it — it’s either out of stock on they do not have my size.  

Can you believe I did not take a picture. I do recall I opted for a classic H. Has black, cream (off white) and some orange. I wanted more of a black top but they did not have enough of the scarves. Finding 5 of anything at the store is nearly impossible. — funny enough the local seamstress was at my appointment several weeks ago to ensure that now that they are reason to cut that it will be perfect— and she happens to be my alteration lady. Small world.


----------



## pinkbunny137

I do not like the Lucky Daisy Picotins. The prints look cheap.


----------



## Podoyogurt

My unpopular opinion is that seeing people resell hermes watches on Instagram for 40-60% cheaper disgusts me and somewhat cheapens how I view Hermes watches. I hate how hermes watches are not valued for what it is because people only buy it to hit their quota.


----------



## lulilu

Podoyogurt said:


> My unpopular opinion is that seeing people resell hermes watches on Instagram for 40-60% cheaper disgusts me and somewhat cheapens how I view Hermes watches. I hate how hermes watches are not valued for what it is because people only buy it to hit their quota.


How does one even find H things for sale on IG?  I only see fashion and doggies (sorry not sorry).  I see the regular resale sites (TRR, AFF, but they don't seem cheap).

In fact, my unpopular opinion is my dislike of resellers asking $29,000 for a 28kelly in epsom.  Really?  If that is the only way I can get a bag in the future, I will never get another bag.  No way in h3ll would I pay that.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## springandsummer

lulilu said:


> In fact, my unpopular opinion is my dislike of resellers asking $29,000 for a 28kelly in epsom.  Really?  If that is the only way I can get a bag in the future, I will never get another bag.  No way in h3ll would I pay that.


I absolutely agree


----------



## Muffin_Top

pinkbunny137 said:


> I do not like the Lucky Daisy Picotins. The prints look cheap.


First time I saw the micro Picotins in daisy print, my thought was
"So you keep hammering about the nobility of equestrian heritage, pure and clean lines, and now you're creating WHAT ?? This mini useless thing with that childish pattern ?"


----------



## Helventara

Muffin_Top said:


> First time I saw the micro Picotins in daisy print, my thought was
> "So you keep hammering about the nobility of equestrian heritage, pure and clean lines, and now you're creating WHAT ?? This mini useless thing with that childish pattern ?"


I guess Hermes is just giving what the customers want. I mean, how often do we see here, people gushing over mini bags because it is *cute*? 
My unpopular opinion? Hermes should grow a backbone: either maintain the heritage or go with the flow.  Some of the recent designs just hurt my eyes.


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> I sometimes find myself struggling to find Hermes rtw that rings all my bells.


The struggle may be over lol  

I thought that I didn’t like H fine jewelry, which is a popular opinion, but I did see a ring that I liked. So my unpopular opinion is perhaps there is something to H fine jewelry after all, lol. Sadly, I don’t think I have the requisite finger length to pull it off, but it was very nice. 16.5K USD. (To be clear, I tried this on and did not purchase)

another unpopular opinion: while I like Birkenstocks, Dior Act I, etc., the chypres were just okay. I tried on the white ones With black soles. I do like them on DH; he has all black ones.


	

		
			
		

		
	
;


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> The struggle may be over lol
> 
> I thought that I didn’t like H fine jewelry, which is a popular opinion, but I did see a ring that I liked. So my unpopular opinion is perhaps there is something to H fine jewelry after all, lol. Sadly, I don’t think I have the requisite finger length to pull it off, but it was very nice. 16.5K USD. (To be clear, I tried this on and did not purchase)
> 
> another unpopular opinion: while I like Birkenstocks, Dior Act I, etc., the chypres were just okay. I tried on the white ones With black soles. I do like them on DH; he has all black ones.
> View attachment 5437751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;


Love that ring!


----------



## fabdiva

Preach sister!  I will NEVER pay above retail for a used bag.  That may be unpopular opinion.  I just don't think there's a bag out there that I want that bad.  Granted, my H "journey" (God, I dislike that word) has not been hard.  I didn't even have a wish list.  I bought things I loved with no expectation.  I love the bags I have, but if I never got offered another bag, I'm good.  No way I'm spending 20k or more for used bag.


----------



## fabdiva

lulilu said:


> How does one even find H things for sale on IG?  I only see fashion and doggies (sorry not sorry).  I see the regular resale sites (TRR, AFF, but they don't seem cheap).
> 
> In fact, my unpopular opinion is my dislike of resellers asking $29,000 for a 28kelly in epsom.  Really?  If that is the only way I can get a bag in the future, I will never get another bag.  No way in h3ll would I pay that.


Preach sister! I will NEVER pay above retail for a used bag. That may be unpopular opinion. I just don't think there's a bag out there that I want that bad. Granted, my H "journey" (God, I dislike that word) has not been hard. I didn't even have a wish list. I bought things I loved with no expectation. I love the bags I have, but if I never got offered another bag, I'm good. No way I'm spending 20k or more for used bag.


----------



## Podoyogurt

lulilu said:


> How does one even find H things for sale on IG?  I only see fashion and doggies (sorry not sorry).  I see the regular resale sites (TRR, AFF, but they don't seem cheap).
> 
> In fact, my unpopular opinion is my dislike of resellers asking $29,000 for a 28kelly in epsom.  Really?  If that is the only way I can get a bag in the future, I will never get another bag.  No way in h3ll would I pay that.



For me I see it because I follow Hermes tags on Instagram and I get recommended posts on my feed when resellers tag #hermes


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

My opinion is that Mini bags are only sought after because they cost less (from the boutique at least) than their large counterparts.
then it goes like this..
influencers buy mini Kelly, post it on their 'channels' lots of photos appear on social media of people wearing their mini Hermes bags (Lindy, Kelly, micro Birkin etc, etc,)it becomes a trend ..
Resellers add fuel to this fire realising that there is more profit to be made on a mini-bag because its cheaper in the first place so the more hype it gets the better....
I rest my case.


----------



## sdsurfchick

That ring is the bomb.  xo


880 said:


> The struggle may be over lol
> 
> I thought that I didn’t like H fine jewelry, which is a popular opinion, but I did see a ring that I liked. So my unpopular opinion is perhaps there is something to H fine jewelry after all, lol. Sadly, I don’t think I have the requisite finger length to pull it off, but it was very nice. 16.5K USD. (To be clear, I tried this on and did not purchase)
> 
> another unpopular opinion: while I like Birkenstocks, Dior Act I, etc., the chypres were just okay. I tried on the white ones With black soles. I do like them on DH; he has all black ones.
> View attachment 5437751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;


----------



## 880

sdsurfchick said:


> That ring is the bomb.  xo


hey, how are you!      

unpopular opinion: I just don’t like the Getta, but I love my mini Della cavalleria


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

880 said:


> The struggle may be over lol
> 
> I thought that I didn’t like H fine jewelry, which is a popular opinion, but I did see a ring that I liked. So my unpopular opinion is perhaps there is something to H fine jewelry after all, lol. Sadly, I don’t think I have the requisite finger length to pull it off, but it was very nice. 16.5K USD. (To be clear, I tried this on and did not purchase)
> 
> another unpopular opinion: while I like Birkenstocks, Dior Act I, etc., the chypres were just okay. I tried on the white ones With black soles. I do like them on DH; he has all black ones.
> View attachment 5437751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;


I am with you on H fine jewelry.  I like the items but not head over heels with any - yet!   I do like this ring on you.  
I am hoping new styles come in that are aligned with my preferences.


----------



## SDC2003

Muffin_Top said:


> First time I saw the micro Picotins in daisy print, my thought was
> "So you keep hammering about the nobility of equestrian heritage, pure and clean lines, and now you're creating WHAT ?? This mini useless thing with that childish pattern ?"


It looks quite bad. Like a knock off kate spade floral bag. This makes me think of some of the Rtw. I don’t know what’s going on but some of the prints like the jungle print are too busy or childish. And what’s with the crop tops and cashmere bras? I know they’ve been trying to attract the younger crowd but they’re alienating the mature women.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Mrs.Hermess said:


> I am with you on H fine jewelry.  I like the items but not head over heels with any - yet!   I do like this ring on you.
> I am hoping new styles come in that are aligned with my preferences.


Unpopular opinion… I like..no correction…I love some of the fine jewellery ( sadly the most expensive and unusual pieces) and I DONT want more designs to come in that I love because I don’t have the budget to accommodate my desires. 
#champagnetastebeerbudget#


----------



## lulilu

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Unpopular opinion… I like..no correction…I love some of the fine jewellery ( sadly the most expensive and unusual pieces) and I DONT want more designs to come in that I love because I don’t have the budget to accommodate my desires.
> #champagnetastebeerbudget#


I understand.  I luckily don't love all that many.  But I do love my punk bracelet and my GM osmose ringin RG -- it's chunky and makes a statement.  I try to avoid the bracelet/bangles.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## caffelatte

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Hi!  For women they do custom shirts and skirts (if you ask)
> For men, besquote jacket/coats.
> At my store, they size you at store and then ship to Paris to make.  When it comes back, local seamstress fits to perfection.
> 
> I am currently having a shirt made (with scarves) and at my last fitting was told I could do the skirt as well.
> Hope this hace the service in at your local store.





htxgirl said:


> Never knew this. I live in the US. Do you have to buy new silks or can you bring some of your own H silks? How much for a custom blouse and whats the turnaround time?



There was a special event at my store a few months ago (I am in the US), it sounded like it was a promotional tour to locations around the US once or twice a year. I paid for 5 90 cm scarves and then I think around $2k for labor, in total $4-5k. They measure you, create a sample shirt with your measurements to try on for fit, and then use that to make the final silk shirt.


----------



## Muffin_Top

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My opinion is that Mini bags are only sought after because they cost less (from the boutique at least) than their large counterparts.
> then it goes like this..
> influencers buy mini Kelly, post it on their 'channels' lots of photos appear on social media of people wearing their mini Hermes bags (Lindy, Kelly, micro Birkin etc, etc,)it becomes a trend ..
> Resellers add fuel to this fire realising that there is more profit to be made on a mini-bag because its cheaper in the first place so the more hype it gets the better....
> I rest my case.


I totally agree with you, and I hadn't thought of the reseller profit aspect. 
Also all this DIY trend is using less expensive items, like trying to accomodate wallets with twillies and farandoles...  Or even wearing these toiletry pouches with twillies... (echoes with the LV Poche Toilette trend)
But are these stuffs fooling anyone ?


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

caffelatte said:


> There was a special event at my store a few months ago (I am in the US), it sounded like it was a promotional tour to locations around the US once or twice a year. I paid for 5 90 cm scarves and then I think around $2k for labor, in total $4-5k. They measure you, create a sample shirt with your measurements to try on for fit, and then use that to make the final silk shirt.


Hi!  Yes it’s the same service.  SA told me it’s offered once or twice a year and it’s an on going service offered.  They also make men’s wear.


----------



## Le Rouge et le Noir

I am not sure if this is an unpopular opinion but...I like the Kelly more than I like the Birkin, and...  I hate the fact that these bags were named after actresses. Yes, I do know that  Grace Kelly became a princess, but still, the bag already existed and its name was  Sac à Dépêches,  why did Hermes feel the need to rename it 'Kelly'? I think I know why, but the change of name is something that  bothers me. I am fully aware that my statement makes me sound like a snob but I think that in some ways, I am a snob.
PS: For the record, I adore the performing arts and all artistic expression, so I have nothing against actors/actresses, it is just that I don't see why bags should be named/renamed after them. Oh, and Jane Birkin wasn't really a Birkin fan, therein lies the irony.


----------



## phoenixfeather

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My opinion is that Mini bags are only sought after because they cost less (from the boutique at least) than their large counterparts.
> then it goes like this..
> influencers buy mini Kelly, post it on their 'channels' lots of photos appear on social media of people wearing their mini Hermes bags (Lindy, Kelly, micro Birkin etc, etc,)it becomes a trend ..
> Resellers add fuel to this fire realising that there is more profit to be made on a mini-bag because its cheaper in the first place so the more hype it gets the better....
> I rest my case.



I absolutely agree and keep wearing my bigger bags with joy. I need bags that hold my stuff when I'm out and about. And I couldn't care less about what's on trend or not.


----------



## phoenixfeather

Muffin_Top said:


> I totally agree with you, and I hadn't thought of the reseller profit aspect.
> Also all this DIY trend is using less expensive items, like trying to accomodate wallets with twillies and farandoles...  Or even wearing these toiletry pouches with twillies... (echoes with the LV Poche Toilette trend)
> But are these stuffs fooling anyone ?


100% with you.


----------



## lulilu

phoenixfeather said:


> I absolutely agree and keep wearing my bigger bags with joy. I need bags that hold my stuff when I'm out and about. And I couldn't care less about what's on trend or not.


From the wildlife thread, it appears that the women in Europe rock their big bags all the time.  Love the well-used ones.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Muffin_Top said:


> I totally agree with you, and I hadn't thought of the reseller profit aspect.
> Also all this DIY trend is using less expensive items, like trying to accomodate wallets with twillies and farandoles...  Or even wearing these toiletry pouches with twillies... (echoes with the LV Poche Toilette trend)
> But are these stuffs fooling anyone ?


Flame away…pre-loved pouch with personally handsewn, pre-made leather handles and a shaper base made by me. A great summer bag for just under $200.


----------



## phoenixfeather

lulilu said:


> From the wildlife thread, it appears that the women in Europe rock their big bags all the time.  Love the well-used ones.



Yes, we love bigger bags.


----------



## Le Rouge et le Noir

MaryAndDogs said:


> And considering their website, could we maybe start an online competition for a photographer? Web designer? Judging by the standards, anyone with a basic mastery of their iPhone 6 is welcome to apply...


I couldn't agree more about the website. I was initially going to mention that but then I noted something else. The Hermes website is very amateur.


----------



## Muffin_Top

.


----------



## JavaJo

caffelatte said:


> There was a special event at my store a few months ago (I am in the US), it sounded like it was a promotional tour to locations around the US once or twice a year. I paid for 5 90 cm scarves and then I think around $2k for labor, in total $4-5k. They measure you, create a sample shirt with your measurements to try on for fit, and then use that to make the final silk shirt.


That’s good to know and will ask if an event like this will ever come to Toronto (Canada).  I’ve heard of tpf’ers commenting that some locations dont’t even offer basic tailoring (shortening of hem/sleeves or taking something in or out)


----------



## QuelleFromage

880 said:


> The struggle may be over lol
> 
> I thought that I didn’t like H fine jewelry, which is a popular opinion, but I did see a ring that I liked. So my unpopular opinion is perhaps there is something to H fine jewelry after all, lol. Sadly, I don’t think I have the requisite finger length to pull it off, but it was very nice. 16.5K USD. (To be clear, I tried this on and did not purchase)
> 
> another unpopular opinion: while I like Birkenstocks, Dior Act I, etc., the chypres were just okay. I tried on the white ones With black soles. I do like them on DH; he has all black ones.
> View attachment 5437751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;


FWIW I wear this ring (mine isn't pavé) on my index finger. I think it's lovely on you, but you could try that.


----------



## 880

QuelleFromage said:


> FWIW I wear this ring (mine isn't pavé) on my index finger. I think it's lovely on you, but you could try that.


Thank you for the suggestion. I am seeing my SA to pick up a cardigan for DH and I will ask him if there is one to try. ( The pave one sadly won’t fit on the index)

ETA
unpopular opinion:
I do not like the older traditional scarves. Nor do I like the very new, modern ones.  I still occasionally buy a CSGM from the mens side

unpopular opinion:
I often walk into the boutique not knowing what I want; although I might know the category (like I want a dress), I prefer there to be a bit of serendipity. Not always easy in these days of limited stock

unpopular opinion:
I used to read the Singapore threads and be horrified at openly suggested prespend ; now I kind of envy them (only half joking lol)

@Le Rouge et le Noir , perhaps clients couldn’t pronounce the French names, so it became easier to say Kelly or Birkin


----------



## QuelleFromage

Le Rouge et le Noir said:


> I am not sure if this is an unpopular opinion but...I like the Kelly more than I like the Birkin, and...  I hate the fact that these bags were named after actresses. Yes, I do know that  Grace Kelly became a princess, but still, the bag already existed and its name was  Sac à Dépêches,  why did Hermes feel the need to rename it 'Kelly'? I think I know why, but the change of name is something that  bothers me. I am fully aware that my statement makes me sound like a snob but I think that in some ways, I am a snob.
> PS: For the record, I adore the performing arts and all artistic expression, so I have nothing against actors/actresses, it is just that I don't see why bags should be named/renamed after them. Oh, and Jane Birkin wasn't really a Birkin fan, therein lies the irony.


Well, it did take Hermès thirty or so years after Grace wore the bag to change the name. So more of an homage and perhaps bowing to pressure.
The Birkin WAS made for and inspired by Jane Birkin. I mean, that kinda makes sense. 
What do you think of, say, the Gucci Jackie or the old Marc Jacobs Stam?


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## shrpthorn

BowieFan1971 said:


> Flame away…pre-loved pouch with personally handsewn, pre-made leather handles and a shaper base made by me. A great summer bag for just under $200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439257


Love this. I always appreciate ideas for making amazing looking items at little cost. I bought some leather toggles to hand sew on a Kuna alpaca poncho from a trip to Peru in order to pay "hommage" to the look of the Hermes Kelly camel poncho (which I'll never afford) some time back but never got around to it. You have inspired me to complete that project!


----------



## JavaJo

QuelleFromage said:


> Well, it did take Hermès thirty or so years after Grace wore the bag to change the name. So more of an homage and perhaps bowing to pressure.
> The Birkin WAS made for and inspired by Jane Birkin. I mean, that kinda makes sense.
> What do you think of, say, the Gucci Jackie or the old Marc Jacobs Stam?


Following yours and @Le Rouge et le Noir convo … then perhaps the Birkin needs to be renamed the “Kardashians”’as homage to the family that has helped its resurgence in popularity in today’s cukture (hee hee hee)


----------



## pasdedeux1

JavaJo said:


> Following yours and @Le Rouge et le Noir convo … then perhaps the Birkin needs to be renamed the “Kardashians”’as homage to the family that has helped its resurgence in popularity in today’s cukture (hee hee hee)


I’d argue Victoria Beckham was the more visible Birkin lover going back to the early aughts when the bag stared catching on.

like all things Kardashian, they didn’t want it until somebody more famous wanted it first.


----------



## Le Rouge et le Noir

QuelleFromage said:


> Well, it did take Hermès thirty or so years after Grace wore the bag to change the name. So more of an homage and perhaps bowing to pressure.
> The Birkin WAS made for and inspired by Jane Birkin. I mean, that kinda makes sense.
> What do you think of, say, the Gucci Jackie or the old Marc Jacobs Stam?



My approach is the same, I don't see any need to have bags named after personalities when there are far more inspiring names for a bag, obviously,  that doesn't mean that I don't like a particular bag just because of its name. I may put an extreme example though: if for some unfathomable reason Hermes designed a truly beautiful bag, but named it  Kim Kardashian, I would not buy it and I daresay that many Hermes lovers may feel the same.  Obviously, Grace Kelly and Jane Birkin are not, in any way, Kim Kardashian, but, that is just an extreme example. Frankly, the name of a bag is not something that keeps me from sleeping,  but that is probably an aspect of Hermes that still bothers me a bit _when_ I think about it: rarely. I actually took my time to think about what was my unpopular opinion about Hermes; only after thinking for at least 10 minutes, I concluded that this was my unpopular opinion.

I have written enough and I do not feel that it is necessary for me to explain myself any further. I think the guidelines of the thread are clearly written. Besides, we are not discussing Gucci and neither are we discussing Marc Jacobs in this thread. I am not a big fan of Gucci and I do not own a Marc Jacobs...I don't know why, it doesn't mean they don't have beautiful bags. My preferences are not reflective of the brands.

For the record I do buy across brands, yet,  I don't buy a bag or item for the designer, nor do I buy a bag just because it is popular, I buy bags that I really like, and I don't care about the price, thus, I buy Hermes because I love its craftsmanship, the name of the bag will not prevent me from buying it, unless of course, it is named after a Kardashian...


----------



## QuelleFromage

My unpopular opinion #1,723 is that Hermès is a French brand and I wish folks used the French names for things. It's not so hard and would be less confusing. This INCLUDES Hermes.com. Stop trying to translate - we are all smart enough to understand, and the names are usually prettier in French. 
Accents in the right places would be nice too, but I do get that adding them is a hassle.


----------



## jelliedfeels

I saw a Lindy today with twilly handle wraps and the pony charm and it was too  much.

I think charms work a lot better on bright bags - neutrals it kills the minimalist classic look.

tbh I think most Hermes (and designer bags in general) have enough going on that charms look busy.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

pasdedeux1 said:


> I’d argue Victoria Beckham was the more visible Birkin lover going back to the early aughts when the bag stared catching on.
> 
> like all things Kardashian, they didn’t want it until somebody more famous wanted it first.


VB's first Hermes bags were all vintage/preloved.
I had 'insider knowledge' back in the mid 2000's that she was finding it hard to get a bag from the boutique so she had her PA source vintage ones (one for sure was a toile leather combo as I knew the person who sold her it).
Back in around 2004 she wasn't as visible as a 'fashion person' as she is now and was considered more of just an ex-spice girl.
Also back then I firmly believe celebrity of less importance to design houses especially luxury ones.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Flame away…pre-loved pouch with personally handsewn, pre-made leather handles and a shaper base made by me. A great summer bag for just under $200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439257


This is cute and clever!
to stay on topic...
Unpopular opinion is...
I think the Bride-a-Brac worn as a handbag looks silly.
The Bride-a-Brac reminds me of a tissue box anyway


----------



## carrie8

JavaJo said:


> Following yours and @Le Rouge et le Noir convo … then perhaps the Birkin needs to be renamed the “Kardashians”’as homage to the family that has helped its resurgence in popularity in today’s cukture (hee hee hee)


Good god! Please no!


----------



## 880

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I think the Bride-a-Brac worn as a handbag looks silly.


i think your opinion is popular across TPF lol. 
i thought this worn as a handbag was only a social media/you tube gimmick.
I don’t think I have ever seen this done IRL, but come to think of it, I’ve never seen any H dop kit or cosmetic case IRL

unpopular opinion: (please don’t flame me)  I kind of think H dop kits like Bric a Brac (at least from the pic) look like gift with purchase items. I almost expect an assortment of scented soap or perfume samples to spill out of them With maybe an Hermes washcloth. Prada actually used to make really cute patterned ones out of nylon. Why the heck couldn’t Hermes do them in popular scarf patterns in that super sturdy silk used for the silky pop or city bags.

unpopular opinion: I dislike the ugly orange box and the brown ribbon.

unpopular opinion: some of their really busy printed patterned sweaters (I’m thinking of some in the mens department) look like United Colors of Benetton.

H furniture, formerly manufactured by Paltrona Frau, is not half as cutting edge as LV collaborations with design studios (liek the nomades collection). I’m not sure that I like either of them though.

i do love Hermes, but the H paris loafer is phoning it in. Gucci, Ferragamo, and a host of others do the loafer and the leather mule better. And their braided leather bracelets reference Bottega Veneta


----------



## JavaJo

carrie8 said:


> Good god! Please no!


hahaha…Right?  And I hope that they don’t go further by re-naming the sizes…. say the B35 as the “Kris”, the B30, B25 and B20 would be the “Kourtney”, “Kim” and “Khloe” say….  I know. am having too much fun with this…. hahaha


----------



## J'adoreHermes

I don’t actually mind some bags being named after people (which seems to be an unpopular opinion). The Kelly Lakis is named after Lakis Gavalas. Then, there’s the Susan bag that is named after Susan Casden. Hermes offers Horizon to design your own bag, so allowing you to name it after yourself seems obvious to me. We very well could see a bag named after one of the Kardashians if they choose to design their own.

Another opinion I have is the new RMS suitcases are much smaller than I thought. With Hermes, I have learned to always expect the item to be smaller than you imagined in real life. (The only time something I ordered was larger than I had imagined it being was a 12 watch custom case.)

I am not a fan of twillies or accessories on bags, but a twilly on a Kelly handle usually looks interesting… More often than not, the twilly is not tightly tied, so the handle looks padded and too large for the dimensions of the bag. On a Birkin, I think twillies do not look too bad. BUT when only one handle is wrapped, I simply do not understand. The single twilly neither is being used to protect the handles nor is it enhancing the appearance. It just looks like one lost the twilly or did not have time to wrap the other handle.

Finally, the Bric a Brac looks like it was originally meant to be a lunch box in the childrens’ section. Honestly, it would make a great lunch box, too!

Bonus: finally decided to read the care booklet for the aluminum hair accessories and was surprised to find out I should keep my hairclips away from sunlight and artificial light. I am definitely not a product development expert, but I am quite sure hair clips are subject to a lot of light exposure while being worn. Only time will tell how much they will fade, but to me, there’s seems to have been a design oversight.


----------



## deltalady

Unpopular opinion: I’m not a fan of the Birkin Sellier. It loses the laidback casual feel of the bag.


----------



## Tonimichelle

J'adoreHermes said:


> I don’t actually mind some bags being named after people (which seems to be an unpopular opinion). The Kelly Lakis is named after Lakis Gavalas. Then, there’s the Susan bag that is named after Susan Casden. Hermes offers Horizon to design your own bag, so allowing you to name it after yourself seems obvious to me. We very well could see a bag named after one of the Kardashians if they choose to design their own.
> 
> Another opinion I have is the new RMS suitcases are much smaller than I thought. With Hermes, I have learned to always expect the item to be smaller than you imagined in real life. (The only time something I ordered was larger than I had imagined it being was a 12 watch custom case.)
> 
> I am not a fan of twillies or accessories on bags, but a twilly on a Kelly handle usually looks interesting… More often than not, the twilly is not tightly tied, so the handle looks padded and too large for the dimensions of the bag. On a Birkin, I think twillies do not look too bad. BUT when only one handle is wrapped, I simply do not understand. The single twilly neither is being used to protect the handles nor is it enhancing the appearance. It just looks like one lost the twilly or did not have time to wrap the other handle.
> 
> Finally, the Bric a Brac looks like it was originally meant to be a lunch box in the childrens’ section. Honestly, it would make a great lunch box, too!
> 
> Bonus: finally decided to read the care booklet for the aluminum hair accessories and was surprised to find out I should keep my hairclips away from sunlight and artificial light. I am definitely not a product development expert, but I am quite sure hair clips are subject to a lot of light exposure while being worn. Only time will tell how much they will fade, but to me, there’s seems to have been a design oversight.


This is probably straying into "should be in a twilly thread", but whilst I'm not a massive twilly fan I think it depends on the size and colour of the Birkin. 
Brightly coloured bags, no too much!
 If I was going to do it however, neutral B35 - both handles.
Neutral B30 - one handle (to add interest, tie in colours of outfit maybe) two twillys just look too busy and girly to me on a smaller bag when I've tried it. 
B25 - better without any. 
B25 two twillys and a charm.. Ugh way too much!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Whilst I'm probably upsetting people anyway, I may as well add I vehemently dislike anything pink! Pink cute bags with twillys and charms are a bit like water on the wicked Witch of the West.. Aaaaargh I'm melting...  Sorry!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## mauihappyplace

Tonimichelle said:


> This is probably straying into "should be in a twilly thread", but whilst I'm not a massive twilly fan I think it depends on the size and colour of the Birkin.
> Brightly coloured bags, no too much!
> If I was going to do it however, neutral B35 - both handles.
> Neutral B30 - one handle (to add interest, tie in colours of outfit maybe) two twillys just look too busy and girly to me on a smaller bag when I've tried it.
> B25 - better without any.
> B25 two twillys and a charm.. Ugh way too much!


I somehow feel guilty that I don’t use twillys as though I am not “protecting” my handles so once every year or 2 I convince myself to get a twilly, have my SA tie then 2 weeks later it’s off never to return to my bag! I just bought 2 yesterday for the new Drag. I have to decide it’s ok to not like or use twillys!! don’t get me started on Rodeos. I should have seen this threadyesterday


----------



## louise_elouise

The Hermes game would be a lot more enjoyable if they spent as much time creating beautiful designs for the rest of their items. Their RTW, leather goods…some of it really looks like art and crafts show.


----------



## Tonimichelle

mauihappyplace said:


> I somehow feel guilty that I don’t use twillys as though I am not “protecting” my handles so once every year or 2 I convince myself to get a twilly, have my SA tie then 2 weeks later it’s off never to return to my bag! I just bought 2 yesterday for the new Drag. I have to decide it’s ok to not like or use twillys!! don’t get me started on Rodeos. I should have seen this threadyesterday
> 
> View attachment 5440129


I love your Drag! (would look nicer without twillys though, but just my opinion!)


----------



## mauihappyplace

Tonimichelle said:


> I love your Drag! (would look nicer without twillys though, but just my opinion!)


It does


----------



## Karrrak

My very unpopular opinion (don't burn me at the stake).

Some of the  RTW and silk patterns give me gaudy, Ed hardy-like vibes.

I absolutely love the timeless leather pieces but would do anything to have some calm, toned down silks and shirts to go with them!


----------



## SDC2003

Tonimichelle said:


> Whilst I'm probably upsetting people anyway, I may as well add I vehemently dislike anything pink! Pink cute bags with twillys and charms are a bit like water on the wicked Witch of the West.. Aaaaargh I'm melting...  Sorry!


I’m not a pink lover either but some of the pinks like framboise and rose Mexico are pretty. However, I don’t think I’d ever buy a bag of that color. Now rose Sakura, on the other hand, I just don’t get the obsession.


----------



## Xthgirl

SDC2003 said:


> I’m not a pink lover either but some of the pinks like framboise and rose Mexico are pretty. However, I don’t think I’d ever buy a bag of that color. Now rose Sakura, on the other hand, I just don’t get the obsession.



The only pink ive been drawn to so far is magnolia.  I cringe at rouse poupre and rose sakura. I have mixed feelings about mauve sylvestre though.


----------



## A.Ali

I don't like the MK and I think it's just a show off bag.


----------



## Le Rouge et le Noir

QuelleFromage said:


> My unpopular opinion #1,723 is that Hermès is a French brand and I wish folks used the French names for things. It's not so hard and would be less confusing. This INCLUDES Hermes.com. Stop trying to translate - we are all smart enough to understand, and the names are usually prettier in French.
> Accents in the right places would be nice too, but I do get that adding them is a hassle.



This too


----------



## QuelleFromage

JavaJo said:


> hahaha…Right?  And I hope that they don’t go further by re-naming the sizes…. say the B35 as the “Kris”, the B30, B25 and B20 would be the “Kourtney”, “Kim” and “Khloe” say….  I know. am having too much fun with this…. hahaha


Khloe would only be photoshopping herself down to a B20......


----------



## QuelleFromage

mauihappyplace said:


> I somehow feel guilty that I don’t use twillys as though I am not “protecting” my handles so once every year or 2 I convince myself to get a twilly, have my SA tie then 2 weeks later it’s off never to return to my bag! I just bought 2 yesterday for the new Drag. I have to decide it’s ok to not like or use twillys!! don’t get me started on Rodeos. I should have seen this threadyesterday
> 
> View attachment 5440129


I accepted long ago that I'd rather replace my handles than try to do twillies. I think, like charms, it's cute on some bags for certain people but I can't walk into a board meeting with scarves and charms all over my bag like I'm 12 .


----------



## phoenixfeather

QuelleFromage said:


> I accepted long ago that I'd rather replace my handles than try to do twillies. I think, like charms, it's cute on some bags for certain people but I can't walk into a board meeting with scarves and charms all over my bag like I'm 12 .


Same here.


----------



## periogirl28

J'adoreHermes said:


> I don’t actually mind some bags being named after people (which seems to be an unpopular opinion). The Kelly Lakis is named after Lakis Gavalas. Then, there’s the Susan bag that is named after Susan Casden. Hermes offers Horizon to design your own bag, so allowing you to name it after yourself seems obvious to me. We very well could see a bag named after one of the Kardashians if they choose to design their own.
> 
> Another opinion I have is the new RMS suitcases are much smaller than I thought. With Hermes, I have learned to always expect the item to be smaller than you imagined in real life. (The only time something I ordered was larger than I had imagined it being was a 12 watch custom case.)
> 
> I am not a fan of twillies or accessories on bags, but a twilly on a Kelly handle usually looks interesting… More often than not, the twilly is not tightly tied, so the handle looks padded and too large for the dimensions of the bag. On a Birkin, I think twillies do not look too bad. BUT when only one handle is wrapped, I simply do not understand. The single twilly neither is being used to protect the handles nor is it enhancing the appearance. It just looks like one lost the twilly or did not have time to wrap the other handle.
> 
> Finally, the Bric a Brac looks like it was originally meant to be a lunch box in the childrens’ section. Honestly, it would make a great lunch box, too!
> 
> Bonus: finally decided to read the care booklet for the aluminum hair accessories and was surprised to find out I should keep my hairclips away from sunlight and artificial light. I am definitely not a product development expert, but I am quite sure hair clips are subject to a lot of light exposure while being worn. Only time will tell how much they will fade, but to me, there’s seems to have been a design oversight.


I dunno if I would actually name any of my bags, let alone after myself, but in all our correspondence and during our relevant appointments, our Horizon  bags were referred to as Sac *Periogirl* and Sac *DH* respectively. So I guess that's that.  Jane's Birkin was one of the earlier "Horizons" anyway so it seems to be a Hermes tradition. 
Thanks for sharing re the hairpins btw.
I've too many unpopular opinions so shall just keep quiet now.


----------



## Helventara

periogirl28 said:


> I've too many unpopular opinions so shall just keep quiet now.


Do tell!  
Might give us an interesting and fresh perspective hearing from an experienced customer


----------



## LVinCali

QuelleFromage said:


> I accepted long ago that I'd rather replace my handles than try to do twillies. I think, like charms, it's cute on some bags for certain people but I can't walk into a board meeting with scarves and charms all over my bag like I'm 12 .



Agree. And on top of that, I would rather replace handles every so often and keep on using hand lotions, sanitizers, sunscreen, etc. Unpopular opinion, right? 

I am happy to use H Spa and don’t like to treat these bags like eggshells.  I love actually using them!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## DR2014

QuelleFromage said:


> I accepted long ago that I'd rather replace my handles than try to do twillies. I think, like charms, it's cute on some bags for certain people but I can't walk into a board meeting with scarves and charms all over my bag like I'm 12 .


Same here. I also really love it when my bags show the signs of a lot of wear. As the bags get softer and shinier, they feel more "mine"!


----------



## tinkerbell68

DR2014 said:


> Same here. I also really love it when my bags show the signs of a lot of wear. As the bags get softer and shinier, they feel more "mine"!


I feel the same way! I was talking to my SA about that on Saturday and she suggested that I could always send them to the spa. I replied that I wouldn't want to do that for normal wear and tear that simply indicate that they are well used and well loved!


----------



## BowieFan1971

tinkerbell68 said:


> I feel the same way! I was talking to my SA about that on Saturday and she suggested that I could always send them to the spa. I replied that I wouldn't want to do that for normal wear and tear that simply indicate that they are well used and well loved!


But the resale value!!! LOL


----------



## 880

DR2014 said:


> Same here. I also really love it when my bags show the signs of a lot of wear. As the bags get softer and shinier, they feel more "mine"!


I posted this elsewhere, but maybe in 2009, Hermes put a super distressed kelly with its handle torn off and a scarf in its place In one of their silk print advertisements.  It wasn’t a kelly Danse. And years before that, the aesthetic used to be that brand spanking new was kind of vulgar. And, the whole point of saddle leather was patina.


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> The struggle may be over lol



Yes it is. I didn’t have the best timing for that post, did I?


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> My unpopular opinion #1,723 is that Hermès is a French brand and I wish folks used the French names for things. It's not so hard and would be less confusing. This INCLUDES Hermes.com. Stop trying to translate - we are all smart enough to understand, and the names are usually prettier in French.
> Accents in the right places would be nice too, but I do get that adding them is a hassle.


Yes yes YES!!! I get slammed for the occasional misspelling in my articles when I’m taking it directly from Hermès!


----------



## Notorious Pink

J'adoreHermes said:


> I don’t actually mind some bags being named after people (which seems to be an unpopular opinion).BUT when only one handle is wrapped, I simply do not understand. The single twilly neither is being used to protect the handles nor is it enhancing the appearance. It just looks like one lost the twilly or did not have time to wrap the other handle.



I understand that; I feel like two twillys on a 25 look like a bit too much (usually), but I like to use a twilly to color coordinate my bag to my outfit. 



Tonimichelle said:


> Whilst I'm probably upsetting people anyway, I may as well add I vehemently dislike anything pink! Pink cute bags with twillys and charms are a bit like water on the wicked Witch of the West.. Aaaaargh I'm melting...  Sorry!





htxgirl said:


> The only pink ive been drawn to so far is magnolia.  I cringe at rouse poupre and rose sakura. I have mixed feelings about mauve sylvestre though.



Noooooooooo! Lol


----------



## Tonimichelle

Notorious Pink said:


> I understand that; I feel like two twillys on a 25 look like a bit too much (usually), but I like to use a twilly to color coordinate my bag to my outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noooooooooo! Lol


Ooops sorry! Present company excepted obviously


----------



## tinkerbell68

Notorious Pink said:


> I understand that; I feel like two twillys on a 25 look like a bit too much (usually), but I like to use a twilly to color coordinate my bag to my outfit.


I once tied twillys around both handles and agree that it looked a bit much but I too like to add a twilly to coordinate...usually I tie it as 'flower'


----------



## Muffin_Top

Small leather goods.
They look sooooo good.
But having a complete array of Calvis, silk'in and so on containing every single item you take with you can only lead to an overpacked and very heavy bag.
Maybe organized, but a pain to carry your bag after your work day.
But they look sooooo good.


----------



## Dreaming Big

1. Calvis are the best wallets. (I only carry credit cards and $USD.) 
2. Croc Calvis are the dumbest, but most satisfying, exotics. 
3. I bought this one to manifest a bleu indigo matte B30. It worked.


----------



## mauihappyplace

Dreaming Big said:


> 1. Calvis are the best wallets. (I only carry credit cards and $USD.)
> 2. Croc Calvis are the dumbest, but most satisfying, exotics.
> 3. I bought this one to manifest a bleu indigo matte B30. It worked.


So that is what I need to do for my desired K28 Noir Matte...buying a calvi croc asap


----------



## Pivoine66

Unpopular - so much so - I hope I survive this: 
Due to quite some posts now in other threads I wish: No more B/K in Paris to tourists (would affect me too in the meanwhile...), except those who are loyal H-customers e.g. online, because they live more than e.g. 2,5 to 3 hours (normal driving time - not traffic jam...) away from the next boutique and therefore creating and maintaining a relationship is really challenging.


----------



## lemon42

Pivoine66 said:


> Unpopular - so much so - I hope I survive this:
> Due to quite some posts now in other threads I wish: No more B/K in Paris to tourists (would affect me too in the meanwhile...), except those who are loyal H-customers e.g. online, because they live more than e.g. 2,5 to 3 hours (normal driving time - not traffic jam...) away from the next boutique and therefore creating and maintaining a relationship is really challenging.



As someone whose home store is Paris, I have mixed feelings about this. I like the idea that in Paris you can get a bag without the purchase history or SA relationship or what have you, because this is Hermes' home city so it makes sense that special rules apply. I like that for some tourists buying a Hermes bag in Paris is special too. I love hearing stories of peoplewho buy their bags on a trip to mark an occasion, because it's not necessarily something they would do at home.
I do think however that purchase offers made to tourists (and locals really) should be limited, which is why I'm in favor of a global quota. A lot of very affluent tourists who come to Paris already have a high purchase history and strong SA relationship in their home store. They should get their bags at their home store, it's not like the price tag savings means that much given the cost of a trip to the city. Maybe it would require further efforts on Hermes to better manage their international stores distribution to make sure that those customers can be satisfied at home.
My reasoning is not so much based on stock but mainly because it creates a bias when the SA evaluates who gets a bag and who doesn't, when in the pool of clients you have the obvious Hermes client fully dressed in everything Hermes while other clients in comparison might be overlooked or more easily mistaken for reseller because at home they don't shop at Hermes every month.

I feel like the way the system is right now is part of reason going to FSH is not as enjoyable as it could be. People know the system and overplay it, sometimes desperately based on what they hear on social media. The other day at Sèvres I overhead someone insisting to get the card of SA who was not really interested in doing so, as the client was no subtly trying to build a fake rapport. No wonder staff gets cranky (and we're French we have a cultural predisposition to be cranky) and some can seem so unhelpful at the end of the day.

2 BKC bags per year should be enough: I understand building a collection but I find sometimes that it's quite indecent to buy so many bags in one year given that what make those bags special is partly how long it takes to make them and how carefully crafted they are. It should mean more if the collection is built over time. I feel like the appreciation for the product gets lost when at the end all one cares about is how many Birkins they have. These bags are supposed to be durable and timeless etc.. why do you have to get 4 of them in one year ? If really it's about quantity, they can go reseller route and let other people enjoy the Paris experience.


----------



## Helventara

lemon42 said:


> 2 BKC bags per year should be enough: I understand building a collection but I find sometimes that it's quite indecent to buy so many bags in one year given that what make those bags special is partly how long it takes to make them and how carefully crafted they are. It should mean more if the collection is built over time. I feel like the appreciation for the product gets lost when at the end all one cares about is how many Birkins they have. These bags are supposed to be durable and timeless etc.. why do you have to get 4 of them in one year ? If really it's about quantity, they can go reseller route and let other people enjoy the Paris experience.


This!  I share this unpopular opinion.

I am new. I am already tired of the discussions on the board to get yet more quantities of only certain things (BKC or mini anything). Other equally beautiful bags, shoes, items, are not interesting to garner discussion. It’s no longer appreciation of the brand. It is just a drive to pile more.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

lemon42 said:


> As someone whose home store is Paris, I have mixed feelings about this. I like the idea that in Paris you can get a bag without the purchase history or SA relationship or what have you, because this is Hermes' home city so it makes sense that special rules apply. I like that for some tourists buying a Hermes bag in Paris is special too. I love hearing stories of peoplewho buy their bags on a trip to mark an occasion, because it's not necessarily something they would do at home.
> I do think however that purchase offers made to tourists (and locals really) should be limited, which is why I'm in favor of a global quota. A lot of very affluent tourists who come to Paris already have a high purchase history and strong SA relationship in their home store. They should get their bags at their home store, it's not like the price tag savings means that much given the cost of a trip to the city. Maybe it would require further efforts on Hermes to better manage their international stores distribution to make sure that those customers can be satisfied at home.
> My reasoning is not so much based on stock but mainly because it creates a bias when the SA evaluates who gets a bag and who doesn't, when in the pool of clients you have the obvious Hermes client fully dressed in everything Hermes while other clients in comparison might be overlooked or more easily mistaken for reseller because at home they don't shop at Hermes every month.
> 
> I feel like the way the system is right now is part of reason going to FSH is not as enjoyable as it could be. People know the system and overplay it, sometimes desperately based on what they hear on social media. The other day at Sèvres I overhead someone insisting to get the card of SA who was not really interested in doing so, as the client was no subtly trying to build a fake rapport. No wonder staff gets cranky (and we're French we have a cultural predisposition to be cranky) and some can seem so unhelpful at the end of the day.
> 
> 2 BKC bags per year should be enough: I understand building a collection but I find sometimes that it's quite indecent to buy so many bags in one year given that what make those bags special is partly how long it takes to make them and how carefully crafted they are. It should mean more if the collection is built over time. I feel like the appreciation for the product gets lost when at the end all one cares about is how many Birkins they have. These bags are supposed to be durable and timeless etc.. why do you have to get 4 of them in one year ? If really it's about quantity, they can go reseller route and let other people enjoy the Paris experience.


I agree 100%!
I think the current system is also being abused by many-
I'm sure that part of the reason the lottery has such an insane amount of requests is that professional re-sellers have teams of people based in Europe that will get a hefty commission if they get an appointment and purchase a bag.
Just a hunch...or those who apply for an appointment not really wanting the bag for themselves but knowing if they get lucky they can always make a hefty profit.


----------



## tinkerbell68

lemon42 said:


> Maybe it would require further efforts on Hermes to better manage their international stores distribution to make sure that those customers can be satisfied at home.


I think that part of the appeal of the lottery system in Paris is not only the romance of purchasing a beautiful bag at the home of Hermès (it is magical) but also that regardless of one's relationship with the SA at one's local boutique, the distribution of bags to international boutiques is not necessarily adequate. Some boutiques are small and in smaller cities and simply don't have the inventory to offer bags to their clients regardless of 'status' or 'spend.' Clearly there are bags being offered, as illustrated by posts in the offers thread, but not at every store. So, in Paris, a dream can come true. 



lemon42 said:


> which is why I'm in favor of a global quota.



Of course, the system is not perfect and consumerism definitely gets the better of some, so perhaps a global quota is a possible solution. And we know (or suspect?) that Hermès now tracks all purchases globally so in theory this kind of quota could work and would allow loyal customers from small understocked areas of the world to get a bag _and_ limit customers who may already have purchased 3 or 4 bags in one year. Sounds a little socialist except that we are talking about bags worth many thousands of dollars!!!


----------



## papertiger

lemon42 said:


> As someone whose home store is Paris, I have mixed feelings about this. I like the idea that in Paris you can get a bag without the purchase history or SA relationship or what have you, because this is Hermes' home city so it makes sense that special rules apply. I like that for some tourists buying a Hermes bag in Paris is special too. I love hearing stories of peoplewho buy their bags on a trip to mark an occasion, because it's not necessarily something they would do at home.
> I do think however that purchase offers made to tourists (and locals really) should be limited, which is why I'm in favor of a global quota. A lot of very affluent tourists who come to Paris already have a high purchase history and strong SA relationship in their home store. They should get their bags at their home store, it's not like the price tag savings means that much given the cost of a trip to the city. Maybe it would require further efforts on Hermes to better manage their international stores distribution to make sure that those customers can be satisfied at home.
> My reasoning is not so much based on stock but mainly because it creates a bias when the SA evaluates who gets a bag and who doesn't, when in the pool of clients you have the obvious Hermes client fully dressed in everything Hermes while other clients in comparison might be overlooked or more easily mistaken for reseller because at home they don't shop at Hermes every month.
> 
> I feel like the way the system is right now is part of reason going to FSH is not as enjoyable as it could be. People know the system and overplay it, sometimes desperately based on what they hear on social media. The other day at Sèvres I overhead someone insisting to get the card of SA who was not really interested in doing so, as the client was no subtly trying to build a fake rapport. No wonder staff gets cranky (and we're French we have a cultural predisposition to be cranky) and some can seem so unhelpful at the end of the day.
> 
> 2 BKC bags per year should be enough: I understand building a collection but I find sometimes that it's quite indecent to buy so many bags in one year given that what make those bags special is partly how long it takes to make them and how carefully crafted they are. It should mean more if the collection is built over time. I feel like the appreciation for the product gets lost when at the end all one cares about is how many Birkins they have. These bags are supposed to be durable and timeless etc.. why do you have to get 4 of them in one year ? If really it's about quantity, they can go reseller route and let other people enjoy the Paris experience.



Paris should be a special experience, and Hermes in Paris should be a _very_ special experience, but I think too many people waste their time hanging around waiting to get lucky at Hermes, there are a lot of _other_ things to do in Paris.  

Paris or not in Paris, 2 BKC bags should be plenty in a year. It should take time for people to consider new purchases and get to really know the bags they already have.


----------



## Xthgirl

papertiger said:


> Paris should be a special experience, and Hermes in Paris should be a _very_ special experience, but I think too many people waste their time hanging around waiting to get lucky at Hermes, there are a lot of _other_ things to do in Paris.
> 
> Paris or not in Paris, 2 BKC bags should be plenty in a year. It should take time for people to consider new purchases and get to really know the bags they already have.



This. Otherwise, it is called #hoarding.


----------



## papertiger

htxgirl said:


> This. Otherwise, it is called #hoarding.



and I'm someone who often has to carry 2 bags to work


----------



## ladysarah

papertiger said:


> Paris or not in Paris, *2 BKC bags should be plenty in a year. It should take time for people to consider new purchases and get to really know the bags they already have.*


This! Too many people fail to integrate their bags & their outfits - resulting in crimes against fashion. Plus a frenzy of buy- sell or buy & hoard… it’s really not attractive


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


> Paris should be a special experience, and Hermes in Paris should be a _very_ special experience, but I think too many people waste their time hanging around waiting to get lucky at Hermes, there are a lot of _other_ things to do in Paris.
> 
> Paris or not in Paris, 2 BKC bags should be plenty in a year. It should take time for people to consider new purchases and get to really know the bags they already have.


In all my years of shopping at FSH as my home store, I have observed that the customer experience is generally not a dream and rarely a good one on the whole. It seems to just have gotten worse especially over Covid and I know it's absolutely due to them offering bags to completely unknown customers, some of whom behave in an unbelievably entitled way. All this personally witnessed by me. So my unpopular opinion is FSH should stop it. For me, the history, the comprehensive range of products available to view and purchase already makes a visit to the flagship special enough and I am truly extra lucky to feel at home there and in a unique, beloved city.


----------



## louise_elouise

periogirl28 said:


> In all my years of shopping at FSH as my home store, I have observed that the customer experience is generally not a dream and rarely a good one on the whole. It seems to just have gotten worse especially over Covid and I know it's absolutely due to them offering bags to completely unknown customers, some of whom behave in an unbelievably entitled way. All this personally witnessed by me. So my unpopular opinion is FSH should stop it. For me, the history, the comprehensive range of products available to view and purchase already makes a visit to the flagship special enough and I am truly extra lucky to feel at home there and in a unique, beloved city.


Ya agree, maybe they can have a special product range or an educational section on the leathers and colours but maybe they should stop the BKC game there. It kind of ruins the experience of shopping there


----------



## paula24jen

papertiger said:


> and I'm someone who often has to carry 2 bags to work


Perhaps you should be renamed Two Tote Tiger!


----------



## papertiger

louise_elouise said:


> Ya agree, maybe they can have a special product range or *an educational section on the leathers and colours* but maybe they should stop the BKC game there. It kind of ruins the experience of shopping there



I think prospective customers should have to pass an Hermes leather exam before they can even hope to buy any leather-goods  

and I'm only partly joking  

That would sort out the wheat from the chaff


----------



## 07Daisy91

I realised that my mild dislike for the brand stems from being too poor, therefore not being the "target audience".
I just went through the colour list and wrote down my favourite shades of hot pink. I will be daydreaming of a huge B40 in one of them. Go big or go home!


----------



## taetaebear

JavaJo said:


> hahaha…Right?  And I hope that they don’t go further by re-naming the sizes…. say the B35 as the “Kris”, the B30, B25 and B20 would be the “Kourtney”, “Kim” and “Khloe” say….  I know. am having too much fun with this…. hahaha


The only Kardashian bag I am interested in is the garment bag lol


----------



## Christofle

papertiger said:


> I think prospective customers should have to pass an Hermes leather exam before they can even hope to buy any leather-goods
> 
> and I'm only partly joking
> 
> That would sort out the wheat from the chaff


Some SAs might be fired along with customers.


----------



## Perja

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Hmmm
> Can I ever  unsee this?
> Have a small but choice ostrich collection not used right now but very much loved ....


You certainly scratched that itch then


----------



## crystal_wellness

I dont like the chypre sandals and dont get its popularity


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## mauihappyplace

crystal_wellness said:


> I dont like the chypre sandals and dont get its popularity


Thank you for saying this!!!


----------



## SDC2003

mauihappyplace said:


> Thank you for saying this!!!


Agree they’re very much like dad sandals though they may be comfortable. If I want dad sandals I’ll just buy Birkenstocks.


----------



## lulilu

My unpopular opinion:  some of the posts re FSH limiting bags to longtime clients or whatever sounds like a case of "I got mine, so limit who else can get one."  Part of the "romance"  as it were of getting a bag that one could otherwise not obtain in such a beautiful city.  Clearly some people appear to waste their trips on the sole goal of obtaining a bag.  But, many are unable to get one at home or elsewhere.

During my last trip to FSH, I asked only for a very HTF bag.  Of course, no luck.  When I next visited my home store, my SA said "we are getting them in and the SM said you could have one."  Kind of ironic.  But I was delighted to get it (I did have to wait a few months for it to arrive but I am never in a rush if I am able to get what I want).


----------



## paula24jen

lulilu said:


> My unpopular opinion:  some of the posts re FSH limiting bags to longtime clients or whatever sounds like a case of "I got mine, so limit who else can get one."  Part of the "romance"  as it were of getting a bag that one could otherwise not obtain in such a beautiful city.  Clearly some people appear to waste their trips on the sole goal of obtaining a bag.  But, many are unable to get one at home or elsewhere.
> 
> During my last trip to FSH, I asked only for a very HTF bag.  Of course, no luck.  When I next visited my home store, my SA said "we are getting them in and the SM said you could have one."  Kind of ironic.  But I was delighted to get it (I did have to wait a few months for it to arrive but I am never in a rush if I am able to get what I want).


… and now I really want to see the bag you got!!


----------



## parisallyouneed

1-I really don’t get the bags offered in 3 colors way lately, they look like an SO went wrong. Chai/ Mauve/ Gris Meyer, or Natta with baby pink and Lime ? I personally find the combinations very challenging. 
2-I don’t get fur/lamb wool on shoes, it is not esthetically slick and I am not sure about how hygienic it is…


----------



## Tyler_JP

pasdedeux1 said:


> I’d argue Victoria Beckham was the more visible Birkin lover going back to the early aughts when the bag stared catching on.
> 
> like all things Kardashian, they didn’t want it until somebody more famous wanted it first.


I’m wondering if the “Samantha” wouldn’t be the best choice - I feel like the Birkin episode of Sex and the City is what really introduced Hermès to laypeople.


----------



## ScarfBloke

My unpopular opinion is - *as a father of seven kids so I have some experiences* - if you take your children to the store, don't stay there for 75 minutes and have them take up all the seats in the middle of the busy section!  I was so annoyed tonight when my wife with 12 week old was unable to sit down during the "wish-list appointment" because of a group of entitled 'rude and entitled' peeps allowed their kids to make themselves at home - LITERALLY falling asleep (yeah good one Dad-of-the-year who would rather sleep than supervise his own kids) while his kids slouched all over the chairs playing phones.  Um, how about move over to a different area of the store where there are more appropriate places for this - and the shopping areas are made free for paying customers!

I commented how I felt it was too much and to not move your kids for a lady who needs to feed a baby was just wrong.  The SA was like - yes, happens every day now.

Sadly this seems to be the normal where parents just let their kids have no boundaries and they are sat with screens to zombie them out so that parents don't have to - you know the word - parent!

ScarfBloke.


----------



## JavaJo

ScarfBloke said:


> My unpopular opinion is - *as a father of seven kids so I have some experiences* - if you take your children to the store, don't stay there for 75 minutes and have them take up all the seats in the middle of the busy section!  I was so annoyed tonight when my wife with 12 week old was unable to sit down during the "wish-list appointment" because of a group of entitled 'rude and entitled' peeps allowed their kids to make themselves at home - LITERALLY falling asleep (yeah good one Dad-of-the-year who would rather sleep than supervise his own kids) while his kids slouched all over the chairs playing phones.  Um, how about move over to a different area of the store where there are more appropriate places for this - and the shopping areas are made free for paying customers!
> 
> I commented how I felt it was too much and to not move your kids for a lady who needs to feed a baby was just wrong.  The SA was like - yes, happens every day now.
> 
> Sadly this seems to be the normal where parents just let their kids have no boundaries and they are sat with screens to zombie them out so that parents don't have to - you know the word - parent!
> 
> ScarfBloke.


Wow!  I suppose H is missing a market here… If this happens a lot more often as they say, then maybe they need a drop-off zone for “entitled kids” as you call them, and that room be furnished with the H wooden horse, H blankets and pillows, etc…. and introducing them to the brand that way….many of us here grew up making those childhood/teenage trips with  our parents…  childhood memories (positive or negative) is a huge part of that emotional connection with H…  For me personally, the experience I have now looking through H merch takes me back to those happy memories…. but then again, all of that goes away in an instant when I am faced with current reality of having to wait 75 minutes in the “(place adjective here) pit”


----------



## pasdedeux1

JavaJo said:


> Wow!  I suppose H is missing a market here… If this happens a lot more often as they say, then maybe they need a drop-off zone for “entitled kids” as you call them, and that room be furnished with the H wooden horse, H blankets and pillows, etc…. and introducing them to the brand that way….many of us here grew up making those childhood/teenage trips with  our parents…  childhood memories (positive or negative) is a huge part of that emotional connection with H…  For me personally, the experience I have now looking through H merch takes me back to those happy memories…. but then again, all of that goes away in an instant when I am faced with current reality of having to wait 75 minutes in the “(place adjective here) pit”


While I certainly grew up going to H (bought my first bag on my own with money from my grandmother on my prom night), my parents would never in a million years have taken me into a store like that if I couldn't wait patiently and be seen and not heard. I suppose that's old fashioned, but I was expected to fit into my parents lives, and not the other way around. They would not have gone to the store if they felt I was tired or hungry or bored because that was their half of the deal.

Of course that was long before the days of appointments and lines and such things, even before the days of a sales associate and relationships. Now that we have to do these things, I suppose things are different.


----------



## parisallyouneed

papertiger said:


> It's part of gift giving (and receiving).
> 
> Anyone can request not box/bag/ribbon, SAs will be fine.
> 
> Lots of people, especially young relatives may be really glad of boxes and bags - just saying - they needn't go to waste or be hanging around.
> 
> The one item that needs a box IMO are the belt kits. Easier to store them curled round in their boxes with the buckle in the centre (so it doesn't get lost) than any other way I've found.


I personally think that the boxes are really useful for storing the scarves, protecting them from dust/moth etc and with a clear labeling it is easier to pick one in the morning (ok, maybe i have a little OCD)


----------



## Benihana

My (probably popular) opinion is that SAs have been elevated and put on a pedestal entirely too much in this forum. Enough with the "my SA's text have slowed down - do they not want to have a relationship with me?" "I always bring treats when I visit" "I reunited with my dear friend" "Can I return something or will they blacklist me forever?"

The SAs are employees who are want to sell available inventory, who can bring you other sizes of shoes, and show you items that you may want to purchase at a checkout counter. Of course they should be treated nicely and with consideration, but I've honestly never given very much thought to my interactions with them after I leave the store and after having treated them with respect during the transaction. 

I do understand that the more we pay for a service, the more bespoke, hands-on, white-glove treatment we think we deserve -- and that a polite relationship may be necessary because of how H gate-keeps its bags -- but can we try not to perpetuate the H marketing myths as much? For one, I am trying to say "a Birkin was available for me to purchase at XYZ store" instead of "I was given a very special _offer," _in order to deflate some of the "the heavens opened up and an angel told me that I was special and very cool" energy in some of these threads.


----------



## maryg1

My unpopular opinion: blue jean color doesn’t age well. It was the IT color for birkins when I joined, and many bags I’ve seen for sale now look old and tired.


----------



## J'adoreHermes

maryg1 said:


> My unpopular opinion: blue jean color doesn’t age well. It was the IT color for birkins when I joined, and many bags I’ve seen for sale now look old and tired.


I completely agree. I will say that bleu jean is a hard color to photograph, so that contributes a bit. My unpopular opinion is that I think many of the current trendy colors, too, will age like bleu jean.  Especially, the majority of the pinks will become obsolete as more pinks are released, but I think rose Sakura will likely remain a classic.


----------



## maryg1

J'adoreHermes said:


> I completely agree. I will say that bleu jean is a hard color to photograph, so that contributes a bit. My unpopular opinion is that I think many of the current trendy colors, too, will age like bleu jean.  Especially, the majority of the pinks will become obsolete as more pinks are released, but I think rose Sakura will likely remain a classic.


I agree. Pink and light blue are the colors that age the worst in my opinion, in almost all brands. I only save Mulberry, they seem to have the perfect baby pink!


----------



## papertiger

parisallyouneed said:


> I personally think that the boxes are really useful for storing the scarves, protecting them from dust/moth etc and with a clear labeling it is easier to pick one in the morning (ok, maybe i have a little OCD)



SAs recommended not storing scarves in boxes once worn. Please carry on the conversation in an appropriate thread if necessary.






						Scarves - Storing Scarves
					

here are pix of color swatches , ie just colored paper sqs that  I stick to the corner with acid free glue dots fm Michaels typing help fm my princess




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## parisallyouneed

mauihappyplace said:


> Hmm I don't understand giving bags a pronoun...'she'. I really like all of my bags but I don't name them and I always find it funny when people refer to a handbag in the 3rd person.


I just call them by babies


----------



## saskiamoet

My unpopular opinion (because I saw a lady today carrying one) is that I think bright almost neon colors cheapen Hermes handbags. I saw a lady with a bright green Kelly today and well… ya. I guess because I’m in Florida they’re very popular. But the bright yellows, greens and some shades of pink….I don’t know. Don’t be mad at me.


----------



## JLO1

I understand ^^^  as a NYC girl living in FLA I noticed the colors offered in boutique are more Florida, meaning more pastel or bright than NYC.  The colors there would not work as well here and vice versa.  In the Miami boutique for instance, there is a noticeable color palette and the boutique is cohesive in regards to overall look and stock.  I myself are drawn to the neutrals and will probably always be.


----------



## tinkerbell68

saskiamoet said:


> My unpopular opinion (because I saw a lady today carrying one) is that I think bright almost neon colors cheapen Hermes handbags. I saw a lady with a bright green Kelly today and well… ya. I guess because I’m in Florida they’re very popular. But the bright yellows, greens and some shades of pink….I don’t know. Don’t be mad at me.


My wardrobe is very neutral...I generally wear black, navy, white and cream...so I love a pop of color. I love all my bright H silks and have a turquoise B that I carry often and a bambou bag is on my wishlist. I hold the opposite, and undoubtedly unpopular, opinion that etain and etoupe are terribly boring...not dissimilar to wearing khakis every day. Also don't understand the appeal of gold. To each their own however.


----------



## Noorasi

JavaJo said:


> If this happens a lot more often as they say, then maybe they need a drop-off zone for “entitled kids” as you call them, and that room be furnished with the H wooden horse, H blankets and pillows, etc…. and introducing them to the brand that way….many of us here grew up making those childhood/teenage trips with  our parents…  childhood memories (positive or negative) is a huge part of that emotional connection with H…


While I totally respect your thought about children growing into knowing the brand and establishing a connection early on, my unpopular opinion is that I absolutely dislike the idea of trying to establish any kind of connection between a child and a luxury brand. I'd prefer my children to have memories and experiences that have nothing to do with the world of luxury or brands, no matter if it's Hermès or Chanel or even Nike. To me personally (again, you do you obviously) the only thought I'd want my children to have about luxury brands is that it's just expensive stuff. Of course when they're old enough to get interested in these things on their own, they are free to explore the brands they want and develop the connections they want. But I will not do anything to establish or nurture a connection my children have to a brand that is just selling stuff.


----------



## fabdiva

Noorasi said:


> While I totally respect your thought about children growing into knowing the brand and establishing a connection early on, my unpopular opinion is that I absolutely dislike the idea of trying to establish any kind of connection between a child and a luxury brand. I'd prefer my children to have memories and experiences that have nothing to do with the world of luxury or brands, no matter if it's Hermès or Chanel or even Nike. To me personally (again, you do you obviously) the only thought I'd want my children to have about luxury brands is that it's just expensive stuff. Of course when they're old enough to get interested in these things on their own, they are free to explore the brands they want and develop the connections they want. But I will not do anything to establish or nurture a connection my children have to a brand that is just selling stuff.


I 100% agree.  I take my 16 year old son to Hermes, Dior, Fendi, etc...He could care less.  He's just hanging with his mom and chatting with the SAs who love him (probably more than me).  Any time he picks up an item he likes, he gets the same response, "Go to school, get good grades, get a good job and you can buy whatever you want." Lol.


----------



## GabrielleS

My growing unpopular opinion is that I am getting increasingly irritated by being asked to visit my home store frequently. If I want something and it’s available, I go in or if I want to browse I go. I have a strong spend. I have a quota and non quota, non-leather item wishlist. I don’t want to come in regularly just for the sake of being seen when I am busy with my life. The new pressures for check-in visits takes a lot of the pleasure out of the experience for me.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cargo Birkins are ridiculous and ugly!!! 

Seeing them on reseller sites for $55K makes me scratch my head. (They have not sold from what I’ve seen.)

Hermes couldn’t pay me to carry that bag.

*ducking*


----------



## WingNut

etoupebirkin said:


> Cargo Birkins are ridiculous and ugly!!!
> 
> Seeing them on reseller sites for $55K makes me scratch my head. (They have not sold from what I’ve seen.)
> 
> Hermes couldn’t pay me to carry that bag.
> 
> *ducking*


Agreed!


----------



## masanmasan

ScarfBloke said:


> My unpopular opinion is - *as a father of seven kids so I have some experiences* - if you take your children to the store, don't stay there for 75 minutes and have them take up all the seats in the middle of the busy section!  I was so annoyed tonight when my wife with 12 week old was unable to sit down during the "wish-list appointment" because of a group of entitled 'rude and entitled' peeps allowed their kids to make themselves at home - LITERALLY falling asleep (yeah good one Dad-of-the-year who would rather sleep than supervise his own kids) while his kids slouched all over the chairs playing phones.  Um, how about move over to a different area of the store where there are more appropriate places for this - and the shopping areas are made free for paying customers!
> 
> I commented how I felt it was too much and to not move your kids for a lady who needs to feed a baby was just wrong.  The SA was like - yes, happens every day now.
> 
> Sadly this seems to be the normal where parents just let their kids have no boundaries and they are sat with screens to zombie them out so that parents don't have to - you know the word - parent!
> 
> ScarfBloke.



I missed those times where max 2 persons allowed for each appointment with SA (COVID safe distancing measure)...... now with the borders opening up and influx of tourists, previously saw a group of 5-7 persons and another occasion a group of family of many ppl complete with 3 generations in tow occupied whole sitting area of men's section looking at 1 person trying on sandal.......


----------



## carrie8

I do not care for the Mini Kelly. It was offered to me. Too small. I had a flashback to Gulliver's Travels.


----------



## fabdiva

carrie8 said:


> I do not care for the Mini Kelly. It was offered to me. Too small. I had a flashback to Gulliver's Travels.


I thought I was the only one that doesn't get the hype.  Cute but not all that.  Definitely not worth the 2 to 3x markup by resellers.


----------



## daisygrl

My unpopular H opinion is that Birkins do not need charms. Charms cheapen them. Birkins are stunning on their own. I only use my Rodeo PM for my Garden Party 36 since the bag is plain and spacious enough to squeeze one Rodeo.


----------



## tinkerbell68

daisygrl said:


> My unpopular H opinion is that Birkins do not need charms. Charms cheapen them. Birkins are stunning on their own. I only use my Rodeo PM for my Garden Party 36 since the bag is plain and spacious enough to squeeze one Rodeo.


Totally with you! Don't understand charms at all really but definitely not on a Birkin!


----------



## fabdiva

daisygrl said:


> My unpopular H opinion is that Birkins do not need charms. Charms cheapen them. Birkins are stunning on their own. I only use my Rodeo PM for my Garden Party 36 since the bag is plain and spacious enough to squeeze one Rodeo.





daisygrl said:


> Thank You! I’m glad someone said it. Birkins and Kellies don’t need all the charms. I hope I don’t offend anyone, but they are so tacky. I can barely tolerate twillies. I know they are necessary sometimes and I plan on getting 2 for my B30 nata. But it’s a no for me dog. Lol


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Love Of My Life

daisygrl said:


> My unpopular H opinion is that Birkins do not need charms. Charms cheapen them. Birkins are stunning on their own. I only use my Rodeo PM for my Garden Party 36 since the bag is plain and spacious enough to squeeze one Rodeo.



The pedigree of the Kelly speaks for itself so no charms dangling for me either


----------



## LKNN

I wish people would take the protective felt cloth off their bags before taking photos of it to share on forums, insta et al.,
Can you guys imagine how many untrained husbands of noobs there are out there that think that's what the bag looks like?! I'm so sad for all of them  
I'm assuming this is indeed an unpopular opinion since so many people do it.


----------



## mauihappyplace

LKNN said:


> I wish people would take the protective felt cloth off their bags before taking photos of it to share on forums, insta et al.,
> Can you guys imagine how many untrained husbands of noobs there are out there that think that's what the bag looks like?! I'm so sad for all of them
> I'm assuming this is indeed an unpopular opinion since so many people do it.


I don’t think it’s unpopular … sometimes I forget until I look at the post


----------



## JLO1

I don't like when the interior of the bag/wallet is a different color than the outside of bag/wallet - I know this is very unpopular!


----------



## pinksandblues

LKNN said:


> I wish people would take the protective felt cloth off their bags before taking photos of it to share on forums, insta et al.,
> Can you guys imagine how many untrained husbands of noobs there are out there that think that's what the bag looks like?! I'm so sad for all of them
> I'm assuming this is indeed an unpopular opinion since so many people do it.



I’m curious, why is it that people do it? Is there a reason? Haha genuinely wondering!


----------



## acrowcounted

pinksandblues said:


> I’m curious, why is it that people do it? Is there a reason? Haha genuinely wondering!


Laziness, excitement to share as quickly as possible, extra evidence that the item is brand new from the store, desire to mimic the omnipresent reseller photos from IG.


----------



## deltalady

carrie8 said:


> I do not care for the Mini Kelly. It was offered to me. Too small. I had a flashback to Gulliver's Travels.


Totally agree. The MK is too impractical for me. It’s cute though.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

maryg1 said:


> My unpopular opinion: blue jean color doesn’t age well. It was the IT color for birkins when I joined, and many bags I’ve seen for sale now look old and tired.


Completely agree but I LOVE my blue jean birkin.  It’s a can’t damage and all fits bag — I never match it to my outfit.


----------



## masanmasan

If Hermes implement worldwide QB system, can Hermes also accept worldwide spending history of 1 client profile, so we enjoy spending at any store with any SA locally/overseas.


----------



## 880

Unpopular opinion across all premier luxury brands I shop with:

I don’t have a wishlist. I want to go to the store, wearing my usual; have a thorough discussion with an SA, from personal referral (both ways so both of us know we will get along and neither of us is crazy, lazy, or high maintenance); and then wait for her to contact me with things that are to my taste. something along the lines of, pls come in because I have things I believe you will love, is enough.

When I walk into a store, I would like to fall in love with something so much that I need to wear or carry it out

i hate looking at little pics in look books, but if I see something ( on tpf for example) I expect the SA to try to get it for me ( within reason).

this has worked for me even during stock shortages during Covid

for many things, SAs waive the up front charge; for my part , I am reasonable, polite, patient, and never need to return.

ETA: it goes without saying that I am more attached to the curation ability and recommendations of my SAs than any one item


----------



## papertiger

Fumizuki said:


> If Hermes implement worldwide QB system, can Hermes also accept worldwide spending history of 1 client profile, so we enjoy spending at any store with any SA locally/overseas.



I think that's an Hermes wish we all wish for, not an popular opinion


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Unpopular opinion across all premier luxury brands I shop with:
> 
> I don’t have a wishlist. I want to go to the store, wearing my usual; have a thorough discussion with an SA, from personal referral (both ways so both of us know we will get along and neither of us is crazy, lazy, or high maintenance); and then wait for her to contact me with things that are to my taste. something along the lines of, pls come in because I have things I believe you will love, is enough.
> 
> When I walk into a store, I would like to fall in love with something so much that I need to wear or carry it out
> 
> i hate looking at little pics in look books, but if I see something ( on tpf for example) I expect the SA to try to get it for me ( within reason).
> 
> this has worked for me even during stock shortages during Covid
> 
> for many things, SAs waive the up front charge; for my part , I am reasonable, polite, patient, and never need to return.
> 
> ETA: it goes without saying that I am more attached to the curation ability and recommendations of my SAs than any one item



 It's called being a good SA but it's a pretty rare skill too. It's more the personal shopper aspect of being an SA.

A good and experienced SA would (or should) be able to do this, but at H, with high staff turnover and many temps (t least in the stores I frequent) SAs a) never get a chance to get to know their clients  b) are dealing with one-of situations (out of town clients or gifts) c) don't have the training d) don't have an aptitude.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> It's called being a good SA but it's a pretty rare skill too. It's more the personal shopper aspect of being an SA.
> 
> A good and experienced SA would (or should) be able to do this, but at H, with high staff turnover and many temps (t least in the stores I frequent) SAs a) never get a chance to get to know their clients  b) are dealing with one-of situations (out of town clients or gifts) c) don't have the training d) don't have an aptitude.


Agree. But if you are relatively forthright, you can sometimes motivate even a one time SA to help. Lol.
It’s also an unpopular opinion bc the majority of tpf is product driven, ie, how do I get x bag; chypres; or grail scarf.

unpopular opinion: if you communicate taste/desires/spend preferences within a few sentence and a few minutes, in return H will become a little more transparent to you. Minimum to communicate: visual and verbal cues as to any likes and dislikes; general direction/ category/ any hard limits. for example: neutral colors/ urban style/ suitable for __ purpose.

unlike many TPFers I include information as to the hard limit of cost when appropriate. This is easy to do:  I am willing to spend X amount on this but not that. (A good SA will know when to establish trust by acknowledging the limit as well as when to stretch it) A TPF friend correlates spend for x product to her age, and her H SA thinks this is both helpful and funny. My SA knew within two visits on average the upward limit of spend and the rough rhythm of my shopping patterns.

Re style/ color/ or product preferences,  a third  tpf friend has her entire bag collection already grouped by color so that she can say I want a scarf/RTW/shoe/ other bag in x style that would coordinate between this shade color style of bag, and NOT this one. ( it’s a time savings to say whether you need a match of the principal color; a complementary color; or to pick up a thread of edge color).

re text: since many TPFers complain H SAs do not respond to texts well, it’s also not popular to say do not inundate the prospective SA with a text delineating details. I’ve made that mistake and my SA and I still joke about how terrible it was to get that text.


----------



## tinkerbell68

880 said:


> Agree. But if you are relatively forthright, you can sometimes motivate even a one time SA to help. Lol.
> It’s also an unpopular opinion bc the majority of tpf is product driven, ie, how do I get x bag; chypres; or grail scarf.
> 
> unpopular opinion: if you communicate taste/desires/spend preferences within a few sentence and a few minutes, in return H will become a little more transparent to you. Minimum to communicate: visual and verbal cues as to any likes and dislikes; general direction/ category/ any hard limits. for example: neutral colors/ urban style/ suitable for __ purpose.
> 
> unlike many TPFers I include information as to the hard limit of cost when appropriate. This is easy to do:  I am willing to spend X amount on this but not that. (A good SA will know when to establish trust by acknowledging the limit as well as when to stretch it) A TPF friend correlates spend for x product to her age, and her H SA thinks this is both helpful and funny. My SA knew within two visits on average the upward limit of spend and the rough rhythm of my shopping patterns.
> 
> Re style/ color/ or product preferences,  a third  tpf friend has her entire bag collection already grouped by color so that she can say I want a scarf/RTW/shoe/ other bag in x style that would coordinate between this shade color style of bag, and NOT this one. ( it’s a time savings to say whether you need a match of the principal color; a complementary color; or to pick up a thread of edge color).
> 
> re text: since many TPFers complain H SAs do not respond to texts well, it’s also not popular to say do not inundate the prospective SA with a text delineating details. I’ve made that mistake and my SA and I still joke about how terrible it was to get that text.


Totally agree that being forthright and authentic with your SA (in _*any*_ relationship honestly) is essential. I suppose my ’unpopular’ opinion (to stay true to the thread!) is that if you are forthright and honest, your SA will return the favor. Perhaps not unpopular with long time H customers but maybe with newer customers…I could be totally wrong.

At my first visit with my SA, she offered me a pale blue Evelyn with PHW and I told her that PHW was a ‘hard’ no and she remembers. I am clear about my likes and dislikes and she gets it...she reaches out with things she thinks I’d like (I usually do) and willingly sources stuff that I contact her out about. She responds promptly to texts and texts me occasionally about items that she thinks will appeal to me. While I have not yet been offered a bag on my wishlist (which I attribute to low inventory and our tiny PNW boutique), she knows what I want and has offered me bags I liked. She is not my ‘friend’ but we like each other…we have an authentic customer/SA relationship.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I've realised that all the outpourings of 'Hermes Hunger' that i've been seeing more and more on this forum is starting to get on my nerves .
How do I get a bag?
 How do I get my next bag?
How many times do you visit the boutique?
 What did you wear when you got your offer?
So much stress, So much hunger!
I actually find it slightly depressing that some people can get so obsessed, anxious, and desperate due to this H hunger.
Edited to add:
I still love the forum and read most the posts so I guess I must enjoy getting irritated...Well makes a change from finding myself annoyed by delays on my daily commute!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## 880

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I've realised that all the outpourings of 'Hermes Hunger' that i've been seeing more and more on this forum is starting to get on my nerves .
> How do I get a bag?
> How do I get my next bag?
> How many times do you visit the boutique?
> What did you wear when you got your offer?
> So much stress, So much hunger!
> I actually find it slightly depressing that some people can get so obsessed, anxious, and desperate due to this H hunger.
> Edited to add:
> I still love the forum and read most the posts so I guess I must enjoy getting irritated...Well makes a change from finding myself annoyed by delays on my daily commute!


I’m only laughing bc I drove DH crazy Bf my paris appt lol. Hugs


----------



## Love Of My Life

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I've realised that all the outpourings of 'Hermes Hunger' that i've been seeing more and more on this forum is starting to get on my nerves .
> How do I get a bag?
> How do I get my next bag?
> How many times do you visit the boutique?
> What did you wear when you got your offer?
> So much stress, So much hunger!
> I actually find it slightly depressing that some people can get so obsessed, anxious, and desperate due to this H hunger.
> Edited to add:
> I still love the forum and read most the posts so I guess I must enjoy getting irritated...Well makes a change from finding myself annoyed by delays on my daily commute


Agree here.
Have not seen so many obsessive, desperate & compulsive behavior as I have on tPF & just not with Hermes
If a newbie wants the bag, doesn't want to have any kind of pre-spend history with an SA, goes to Paris/Europe
& think she may be fortunate enough to get an appointment a reality check is needed, IMO
There are times when it is just easier not to spend on H items that one has no interest in but rather
to consider the secondary market.. consider it because by the time one finishes spending on items
they really don't want, one is spending close to what the reseller or auction price could be.
It takes time which could involve years building a Hermes relationship. Those of us that are fortunate
to have the bag of our dreams & have worked hard to get to that place, that speaks for itself & the
manner in which we got there.. Patience


----------



## mauihappyplace

Love Of My Life said:


> Agree here.
> Have not seen so many obsessive, desperate & compulsive behavior as I have on tPF & just not with Hermes
> If a newbie wants the bag, doesn't want to have any kind of pre-spend history with an SA, goes to Paris/Europe
> & think she may be fortunate enough to get an appointment a reality check is needed, IMO
> There are times when it is just easier not to spend on H items that one has no interest in but rather
> to consider the secondary market.. consider it because by the time one finishes spending on items
> they really don't want, one is spending close to what the reseller or auction price could be.
> It takes time which could involve years building a Hermes relationship. Those of us that are fortunate
> to have the bag of our dreams & have worked hard to get to that place, that speaks for itself & the
> manner in which we got there.. Patience


Patience is key. I have some amazing breathtaking bags but 2 of my dream bags continue to evade me (3-4 years). Oh well such is the way with Hermes. ( I don’t think I will ever go to a reseller)


----------



## masanmasan

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I've realised that all the outpourings of 'Hermes Hunger' that i've been seeing more and more on this forum is starting to get on my nerves .
> How do I get a bag?
> How do I get my next bag?
> How many times do you visit the boutique?
> What did you wear when you got your offer?
> So much stress, So much hunger!
> I actually find it slightly depressing that some people can get so obsessed, anxious, and desperate due to this H hunger.
> Edited to add:
> I still love the forum and read most the posts so I guess I must enjoy getting irritated...Well makes a change from finding myself annoyed by delays on my daily commute!



for question "How do I get a bag?" --> sometimes I feel like replying: please ask SA for the answer.


----------



## tinkerbell68

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I've realised that all the outpourings of 'Hermes Hunger' that i've been seeing more and more on this forum is starting to get on my nerves .
> How do I get a bag?
> How do I get my next bag?
> How many times do you visit the boutique?
> What did you wear when you got your offer?
> So much stress, So much hunger!
> I actually find it slightly depressing that some people can get so obsessed, anxious, and desperate due to this H hunger.
> Edited to add:
> I still love the forum and read most the posts so I guess I must enjoy getting irritated...Well makes a change from finding myself annoyed by delays on my daily commute!


Ditto! The consumerism can feel overwhelming and causes me anxiety.
But I keep coming back for the awesome pics of beautiful silks and bags…whether pics caught in the wild, or of celebrities, or of new purchases, offers or otherwise. So many pretty H things


----------



## 880

tinkerbell68 said:


> Ditto! The consumerism can feel overwhelming and causes me anxiety.
> But I keep coming back for the awesome pics of beautiful silks and bags…whether pics caught in the wild, or of celebrities, or of new purchases, offers or otherwise. So many pretty H things


Unpopular opinion. The true love of the brand is Uber consumerism. When it gets too much, you can step away, even for years. Then come back whenever you feel you want to. It will be like you never left lol


----------



## Pivoine66

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I've realised that all the outpourings of 'Hermes Hunger' that i've been seeing more and more on this forum is starting to get on my nerves .
> How do I get a bag?
> How do I get my next bag?
> How many times do you visit the boutique?
> What did you wear when you got your offer?
> So much stress, So much hunger!
> I actually find it slightly depressing that some people can get so obsessed, anxious, and desperate due to this H hunger.
> Edited to add:
> I still love the forum and read most the posts so I guess I must enjoy getting irritated...Well makes a change from finding myself annoyed by delays on my daily commute!


I agree.
I hope I survive in posting this:

I have joined tpf because I find enthusiasts of H all around the world here. I find it so delightful and interesting to discover both the common and different preferred products/colours/sizes all around the world, and the shared joy when purchased and how they are truly appreciated.

Unfortunately, according *to my personal perception *while checking the threads (e.g. Shopping in Paris, how to maintain relationship) *,* I now  find the question "how to get B/K/C" quite often and maybe ab bit too often meant by this in pretty much:

Please answer the question, and please take (if necessary _again_) _YOUR_ time, because
*I* have no desire/no time

a) to search the threads offered here
b) not even to use the magnifying glass/search function
c) especially not to read the endless number of - repetitions - due to not reading the answers often only a few pages before - answers in the thread,  

d) but I don't want to spend money, like you/the others, on
aa) purchasing other products from H
bb) spending a premium to resellers
cc) though I do would like to find the exceptional somebody who succeeded not to spend aa) or bb) and please share.

And according to the numbers of boutique new/fresh bags being resold in the last (about) 2 years:
Maybe even sometimes to top it off:
Don't want to invest anything because I want to sell immediately or soon or in near future, either to make really big cash or at least no loss if selling in future out of it.

The lottery system in Paris: wasn't it created to provide equal opportunities for everyone who wouldn't otherwise want to prespend on H products?
But it seems to be almost all about: how can I get around it in my favour? And then getting upset (dissapointed I do understand of course, but upset, sometimes aggressiv??? even towards SAs???), when - in a lottery!!! - others are lucky and the person "playing in the lottery" is not.

Sigh.


----------



## haute okole

Muffin tops and H belts.  Please no.  Of course, I am projecting.


----------



## 880

Pivoine66 said:


> I have joined tpf because I find enthusiasts of H all around the world here. I find it so delightful and interesting to discover both the common and different preferred products/colours/sizes all around the world, and the shared joy when purchased and how they are truly appreciated.
> 
> Unfortunately, according *to my personal perception *while checking the threads (e.g. Shopping in Paris, how to maintain relationship) *,* I now find the question "how to get B/K/C" quite often and maybe ab bit too often meant by this in pretty much:


1000%. But back in the day when I joined  ( I left TPF for years on hiatus), 1. members asked genuine questions due to love of the brand, and 2. We were careful to read up on the subject before posting


haute okole said:


> Muffin tops and H belts. Please no. Of course, I am projecting.


The only muffin top in sight was when I was sitting next to you lol 

unpopular opinion which came up in another thread: It is no secret that men, especially cute, younger men who are fit enough to wear RTW, have an easier time obtaining QB, particularly in the larger sizes. This has been notes all over TPF; anecdotally; and, even on media (on a thread narrating an NPR view). My unpopular opinion is i don’t begrudge this, though I am envious. It is simply part of the Hermes plan to broaden their appeal and increase their customer base.


----------



## haute okole

880 said:


> 1000%. But back in the day when I joined  ( I left TPF for years on hiatus), 1. members asked genuine questions due to love of the brand, and 2. We were careful to read up on the subject before posting
> 
> The only muffin top in sight was when I was sitting next to you lol


The ONLY reason I don’t post our picture is because of MY horrendous muffin top spilling over my jeans totally distracting from your Della Cavalia, your Bulgari, Foundrae and insane jewelry porn.  My stupid muffin top.  Yeah, decided not to wear my new H belt because of it.  Muffin top ruins the look as I order every dessert on the menu.

Another unpopular opinion, sad but true.  I agree with @880.  Let us not forget, there is some truth that handsome men may have an easier time procuring a QB.


----------



## Tykhe

Lol in that case I wish my husband were more handsome 

My husband buys a lot of rtw. I think his Hermes collection is bigger than mine. But we only ask for smaller size bags. I am sure if we asked for bigger bags they would be easier to obtain.


----------



## Prada Prince

haute okole said:


> Let us not forget, there is some truth that handsome men may have an easier time procuring a QB.


The rest of us eat our feelings (no? just me?) while we hope for the best and pray for Hermes to deign to give us some attention. Muffin top et al... LOL


----------



## haute okole

Prada Prince said:


> The rest of us eat our feelings (no? just me?) while we hope for the best and pray for Hermes to deign to give us some attention. Muffin top et al... LOL


I eat my feelings too!  Hahaha, post dinner muffin top, with Jypsiere, no H Belt!


----------



## Helventara

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I've realised that all the outpourings of 'Hermes Hunger' that i've been seeing more and more on this forum is starting to get on my nerves .





Pivoine66 said:


> I have joined tpf because I find enthusiasts of H all around the world here. I find it so delightful and interesting to discover both the common and different preferred products/colours/sizes all around the world, and the shared joy when purchased and how they are truly appreciated.


I have been actively reading TPF in the last two years when I wanted to start shopping with Hermes. I started with the same naive question but quickly realised the options and what matters to me. I decided to start with my home shop.  

While reading the forum in order to understand my preferences,  I note that there were interesting threads such as 'high street' outfit with Hermes, and other appreciation threads to show how one can maximize the use of items. And it helped me narrow options down to items that suits ME. 

Now, it’s all about acquisition. Desperate, fast, consumptive acquisition.  Worse, it's just words with no eye candy!

My unpopular opinion is, unfortunately, the content of this forum is getting too repetitive.  I feel that the fun of Hermes thread, since items are so rare and limited, is to see what others have. Without it, it’s not so fun.


----------



## 880

haute okole said:


> I eat my feelings too!  Hahaha, post dinner muffin top, with Jypsiere, no H Belt!
> 
> View attachment 5581012


I’m with the Della cav. And I look like a hobbit in comparison.

@Prada Prince , you don’t do so badly for yourself ; you get a ton of Hermes goodies  

+1, with @BVBookshop . It’s one reason why so many of us take long breaks


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## J'adoreHermes

Pivoine66 said:


> I agree.
> I hope I survive in posting this:
> 
> I have joined tpf because I find enthusiasts of H all around the world here. I find it so delightful and interesting to discover both the common and different preferred products/colours/sizes all around the world, and the shared joy when purchased and how they are truly appreciated.
> 
> Unfortunately, according *to my personal perception *while checking the threads (e.g. Shopping in Paris, how to maintain relationship) *,* I now  find the question "how to get B/K/C" quite often and maybe ab bit too often meant by this in pretty much:
> 
> Please answer the question, and please take (if necessary _again_) _YOUR_ time, because
> *I* have no desire/no time
> 
> a) to search the threads offered here
> b) not even to use the magnifying glass/search function
> c) especially not to read the endless number of - repetitions - due to not reading the answers often only a few pages before - answers in the thread,
> 
> d) but I don't want to spend money, like you/the others, on
> aa) purchasing other products from H
> bb) spending a premium to resellers
> cc) though I do would like to find the exceptional somebody who succeeded not to spend aa) or bb) and please share.
> 
> And according to the numbers of boutique new/fresh bags being resold in the last (about) 2 years:
> Maybe even sometimes to top it off:
> Don't want to invest anything because I want to sell immediately or soon or in near future, either to make really big cash or at least no loss if selling in future out of it.
> 
> The lottery system in Paris: wasn't it created to provide equal opportunities for everyone who wouldn't otherwise want to prespend on H products?
> But it seems to be almost all about: how can I get around it in my favour? And then getting upset (dissapointed I do understand of course, but upset, sometimes aggressiv??? even towards SAs???), when - in a lottery!!! - others are lucky and the person "playing in the lottery" is not.
> 
> Sigh.


I completely agree. Another change I have noticed when I read through long forgotten threads from 2012 and prior is that the question about financing and saving up for the dream bag has been nearly completed replaced with all the questions you listed. My unpopular opinion is that people should still be able to save with the goal of buying their dream bag without having to also save up to five times the value of the bag just to potentially be offered a bag. 

Another opinion of mine is that with now people experiencing having to prespend so much, I no longer just carry my Kelly on my shoulder, but to some people, I showcase what I have also sitting in my closets and home. Too often now, any compliment or comment I get about one of my bags worn is accompanied with a “how did you get it?” I now just lie and say I use the Paris lottery.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Ok another possibly unpopular opinion....
For all those bleating desperately about just wanting a quota bag and ONLY wanting a quota bag with minimum pre-spend and hassle If they want a K/B/C that desperately why not go the gently used pre-owned route from trusted re-sale sites and get authentication from Bababebi ?
Thats the best way to get the exact bag, in the exact colour try out the style even use for a few years then re-consign.
I know 2nd hand isn't for everyone but to my mind its a great way to scratch that itch, road-test a size and style without paying a premium to a reseller.
Just a thought....


----------



## Tonimichelle

BVBookshop said:


> I have been actively reading TPF in the last two years when I wanted to start shopping with Hermes. I started with the same naive question but quickly realised the options and what matters to me. I decided to start with my home shop.
> 
> While reading the forum in order to understand my preferences,  I note that there were interesting threads such as 'high street' outfit with Hermes, and other appreciation threads to show how one can maximize the use of items. And it helped me narrow options down to items that suits ME.
> 
> Now, it’s all about acquisition. Desperate, fast, consumptive acquisition.  Worse, it's just words with no eye candy!
> 
> My unpopular opinion is, unfortunately, the content of this forum is getting too repetitive.  I feel that the fun of Hermes thread, since items are so rare and limited, is to see what others have. Without it, it’s not so fun.


Totally agree with you. I loved the Hermes and cheap outfits thread, post pics of your slouchy Birkin etc so much.

 Now it's all about can I apply for an appointment with several forms of ID and what did you wear when you were offered your bag!

I do understand someone totally new to TPF asking a question without using the search function. But longer term members looking for ways to maximise the number of bags they can get in a year / people thinking that time of the day / day of the week / colour of your pants / or the worst one.. can I have the name of your magic SA drive me nuts! 
I should just stop reading the Paris thread altogether but the occasional happy story makes me keep popping back


----------



## paula24jen

BVBookshop said:


> I have been actively reading TPF in the last two years when I wanted to start shopping with Hermes. I started with the same naive question but quickly realised the options and what matters to me. I decided to start with my home shop.
> 
> While reading the forum in order to understand my preferences,  I note that there were interesting threads such as 'high street' outfit with Hermes, and other appreciation threads to show how one can maximize the use of items. And it helped me narrow options down to items that suits ME.
> 
> Now, it’s all about acquisition. Desperate, fast, consumptive acquisition.  Worse, it's just words with no eye candy!
> 
> My unpopular opinion is, unfortunately, the content of this forum is getting too repetitive.  I feel that the fun of Hermes thread, since items are so rare and limited, is to see what others have. Without it, it’s not so fun.


I used to really enjoy the H and cheap outfits thread, I might post something just to bump it!


----------



## paula24jen

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Ok another possibly unpopular opinion....
> For all those bleating desperately about just wanting a quota bag and ONLY wanting a quota bag with minimum pre-spend and hassle If they want a K/B/C that desperately why not go the gently used pre-owned route from trusted re-sale sites and get authentication from Bababebi ?
> Thats the best way to get the exact bag, in the exact colour try out the style even use for a few years then re-consign.
> I know 2nd hand isn't for everyone but to my mind its a great way to scratch that itch, road-test a size and style without paying a premium to a reseller.
> Just a thought....


What those posters seem to want is a bag to their exact spec at retail, with no pre-spend and definitely no bothering with tedious stuff like forming a human connection with an SA and demonstrating an appreciation of the brand. 

When I read those sorts of posts I get Violet Beauregard “I want it, and I want it now!”.


----------



## Prada Prince

880 said:


> I’m with the Della cav. And I look like a hobbit in comparison.
> 
> @Prada Prince , you don’t do so badly for yourself ; you get a ton of Hermes goodies
> 
> +1, with @BVBookshop . It’s one reason why so many of us take long breaks


Haha maybe not a ton. Couple of kilos perhaps? LOL. I’m grateful enough as it is to have a Birkin that I love, let alone getting any more. I’m hoping to slowly build up a collection in due course. But if that doesn’t happen, c’est la vie. I’m definitely driving the cost per wear of my B down for sure!


----------



## Chanelandco

So here are mines, and please forgive me !

Unpopular opinion 1 :
Be the change you want to see in TPF!
start your own thread ( or use an existing one  like @paula24jen just did ) about your love for H, , history, your favorite leather, your most used H product etc.... Post pics and share the love for H...

Unpopular opinion 2 :
There is no shame to only want a Birkin or a kelly!
As it is the most known bags from H, for some people it is the starting point. Later they can develop some love for other H products.. Or not!
Agreed one need to be realistic about the possibilities

Unpopular opinion 3 to stay on topic:
This thread is about unpopular Hermes opinion.. like : the twillaine can be very stylish once you know how to style it ! 
It is not about other members bad manners or desperation to get a bag, even if those bad manners or the lazyness to read some pages, can be frustrating


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

Moving a bit away from how the topics on tpf have changed to a (I feel) unpopular opinion about how Hermès has changed over the years (and not for the better IMO) in regards to how they have removed great functionalities from bags. I don’t get the hype about the new Herbag, the new straps and I certainly don’t get why not more people complain about the Evelyne III strap for PM, GM and TGM (my SA was very surprised when I carefully told her about my dislike ).

I don’t like the current version of the Herbag and feel this is a step back. I really miss the first version of Herbags from the 90s where you had two bodies for each Herbag. You could even choose a body in Vibrato . I am still mad that they discontinued it. Why change this great bag which can be transformed by the customer into a different looking bag and make it into a static bag? I still don’t understand why there is this heavy metallic structure if you cannot change the body of the bag anyway. What is the purpose of it? I don’t need back pain because of a bag or did I miss something and H is now in the business for back support products?
Same for the Evelyne - I was happy that they did not stick with the Evelyne 1 version and added an adjustable strap to it. This is and the back pocket is what this bag needed but I certainly cannot understand why the adjustable strap is sooo long. I’m average height and I can’t shorten the strap anymore without having it altered. I once had it on the longest possible length just to see where the bag would sit - I don’t need a knee bag It would have been nicer to not just think about models as customers and include average sized customers in the target group (not everyone has legs as Elle McPherson).

Another thing I also miss is the plain unicolor canvas strap that you could order for your Kelly. I don’t want a Evelyne canvas strap on a Kelly, I think it totally messes up the look and I get very quickly tired by these canvas straps with patterns.

I’m still many many years away from being in my 80s, so saying that everything was better in the past is weird but recently this is how I feel with H.

Edit: I feel like this is an unpopular opinion. If it is not then I will feel more like my age again


----------



## etoile de mer

I'm pretty sure that the following is very unpopular (based on the current craze). I'd rather have a Garden Party 30 than a Birkin 30. The Birkin has never felt ideal for me, while my Garden Party (its design and ease of use) suits me better. I have one GP, and I'd like another at some point.

But, I've only rarely carried anything but a crossbody bag for the past several years, and it's kind of liberating!  I'm not sure why I was carting around all those extra things.  I'm sure I'll go back to handheld at some point, but for now, while still not typically traveling far from home, I'm enjoying traveling light!  

I had to decamp to Longchamp for my crossbody bags. I know many love the smaller Evelyne and other smaller Hermes crossbody options, and/or the ease of use of the PM Evelyne, but I needed something in size right in between all those. Plus, the smaller Hermes crossbody bags often have straps that are too short, and I dislike the hardware on the PM Evelyne (uncomfortable)!


----------



## masanmasan

Mini size using lesser material but price higher. thanks to demand.


----------



## Book Worm

I need H to focus on producing more Jige elan clutches! 
Can they shift focus from the mini-lindys and picotins for just a breath and make more of these simple beauties! 
Its been 2y and counting for this one…  
1y of actively looking…
I got my B30 sooner than the Jige for gods sakes…!


----------



## tinkerbell68

paula24jen said:


> What those posters seem to want is a bag to their exact spec at retail, with no pre-spend and definitely no bothering with tedious stuff like forming a human connection with an SA and demonstrating an appreciation of the brand.
> 
> When I read those sorts of posts I get Violet Beauregard “I want it, and I want it now!”.


I think part of what they want is the experience of being offered and buying a bag at Hermès. But they want only the B or the K, nothing else and assume that there must be some simple way to get one. 
I suppose that, in some way, it’s like the eternal search for a quick weight loss fix…sadly I found that there is no quick fix…I simply have to eat less 
Lucky for me, it turns out that H is about so much more than just the Bs and the Ks…no quick sprint to a new bag, but a long extended journey through beautiful silks and shoes.

Unpopular opinion perhaps: I really just want to see pics of everyone’s stuff, not read all the details.


----------



## Helventara

MlleBougainvillier said:


> Another thing I also miss is the plain unicolor canvas strap that you could order for your Kelly. I don’t want a Evelyne canvas strap on a Kelly, I think it totally messes up the look and I get very quickly tired by these canvas straps with patterns.


Unless I misunderstood, we can still order canvas strap for Kelly. I am waiting for mine: canvas with brushed HW. 

Unpopular opinion: like you, I do not like Evelyne strap on Kelly. The pointy leather and tab vs. Round one on Kelly annoys me. Don’t get me started on clashing hardware (brushed vs smooth, PHW vs GHW) or the hardware shape difference. 
Obviously I have nothing better to worry about


----------



## periogirl28

So many unpopular opinions recently  which I totally agree with.


----------



## Liberté

J'adoreHermes said:


> I completely agree. Another change I have noticed when I read through long forgotten threads from 2012 and prior is that the question about financing and saving up for the dream bag has been nearly completed replaced with all the questions you listed. My unpopular opinion is that people should still be able to save with the goal of buying their dream bag without having to also save up to five times the value of the bag just to potentially be offered a bag.
> 
> Another opinion of mine is that with now people experiencing having to prespend so much, I no longer just carry my Kelly on my shoulder, but to some people, I showcase what I have also sitting in my closets and home. Too often now, any compliment or comment I get about one of my bags worn is accompanied with a “how did you get it?” I now just lie and say I use the Paris lottery.


I also do that, and the worst part is that with the birkin and kelly and a bunch of other icons of the brand are so well known you can expect those questions and comments even from young teens or random (and shameless imo..) people in the street. It has made a few items almost completely unwearable to me which is a shame, like I can't really figure out where to wear a some of the most recognizable items comfortably anymore so they sit and rot.


As for how tpf was back then, some thing were better, but it also had its weird moments, knee pad jokes were a thing for a while and not to mention wild stuff like the 'nude with my LV (?)' thread or something like that.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## GabrielleS

880 said:


> Unpopular opinion across all premier luxury brands I shop with:
> 
> I don’t have a wishlist. I want to go to the store, wearing my usual; have a thorough discussion with an SA, from personal referral (both ways so both of us know we will get along and neither of us is crazy, lazy, or high maintenance); and then wait for her to contact me with things that are to my taste. something along the lines of, pls come in because I have things I believe you will love, is enough.
> 
> When I walk into a store, I would like to fall in love with something so much that I need to wear or carry it out
> 
> i hate looking at little pics in look books, but if I see something ( on tpf for example) I expect the SA to try to get it for me ( within reason).
> 
> this has worked for me even during stock shortages during Covid
> 
> for many things, SAs waive the up front charge; for my part , I am reasonable, polite, patient, and never need to return.
> 
> ETA: it goes without saying that I am more attached to the curation ability and recommendations of my SAs than any one item


Demand is so high right now I don’t think the SAs have time and they aren’t rewarded for it. I don’t disagree with you though. A lot of the value of luxury shopping is working with someone who curates and recommends items for you.


----------



## Benihana

The 24/24 bag is so much more functional than some Kelly bags, especially a Kelly in the smaller sizes.  The 24/24 comes with a back pocket for your phone, expandable storage to some extent (it is squishier and has more depth), the closure is not so small and finicky, it doesn't have those sangles that just hang around, you can still tie a twilly on it, and there's still a shoulder strap. I'm a big fan.


----------



## pinky7

Don’t know if this is unpopular or not, but IMO they need to just stop making furniture. You’re Hermes, not Raymour & Flanigan *ducks and hides*


----------



## 880

Liberté said:


> I also do that, and the worst part is that with the birkin and kelly and a bunch of other icons of the brand are so well known you can expect those questions and comments even from young teens or random (and shameless imo..) people in the street. It has made a few items almost completely unwearable to me which is a shame, like I can't really figure out where to wear a some of the most recognizable items comfortably anymore so they sit and rot.
> 
> 
> As for how tpf was back then, some thing were better, but it also had its weird moments, knee pad jokes were a thing for a while and not to mention wild stuff like the 'nude with my LV (?)' thread or something like that.


The knee pad was an OG thing. Some things werent quite right back then either

@pinky7 , a very upscale brand called Paltrona Frau made some of Hs furniture, Not sure if H subsequently took it in house or not


----------



## J'adoreHermes

pinky7 said:


> Don’t know if this is unpopular or not, but IMO they need to just stop making furniture. You’re Hermes, not Raymour & Flanigan *ducks and hides*


Hermès has done furniture since 1924 when Emile Hermes met JM Frank, so I doubt it’ll ever stop. The philosophy of JM Frank also still influences Hermes as a whole today. JM Frank was well known for his vision of luxury with simple materials and simplicity that showcased craftsmanship rather than decoration and opulence. Many of the iconic modern designs in home furnishings today from cubic couches to the preferred ratio of lampshade to lamp are all thanks to JM Frank and Hermes for supporting and partnering with the designer.


----------



## mauihappyplace

I know that people can do whatever they want with their bags (RTW, blankets etc) but I really hate to see bags posted for sale in FB groups boasting how new they are...(Ie July receipt and its August 5) Its not my business but it leaves a bad taste in my mouth. I just don't get it...Is this really how people are making money. (I guess so)


----------



## tinkerbell68

mauihappyplace said:


> I know that people can do whatever they want with their bags (RTW, blankets etc) but I really hate to see bags posted for sale in FB groups boasting how new they are...(Ie July receipt and its August 5) Its not my business but it leaves a bad taste in my mouth. I just don't get it...Is this really how people are making money. (I guess so)


I have yet to receive an offer from my SA and, while I try to wait patiently, I like to look at the pics of other people’s offered bags on this forum. When I‘ve run out of pics here I sometimes look at Fashionphile or other similar sites…great eye candy. However, I am usually horrified by the number of ‘new’ bags on the sites and the unbelievable markups…on one such site which carries mostly new bags, there was a B25 in bleu nuit with GHW (identical to the bag I purchased at FSH last fall) for $31,000. Presumable someone purchased  this B25 from H for ~$9,000 and is now hoping to make a profit of over 300%. 

Opinion (probably not that unpopular!): I am frankly appalled that it is possible for so many people to avoid all the apparent ’quota bag’ limits and purchase bags from H, only to turn around and sell them at a profit. Not sure how H could prevent or limit this market but I’d have thought they’d rather sell their bags to loyal customers who will love and cherish them than to someone who cares only for the profit they’ll make at H’s expense. That being said, I suppose they make the same money regardless of who buys them.


----------



## JLO1

I don't like the color gold except on shoes, and I don't like B 30 or B 35 in Noir.  I do not like the Evelyn in any size or color - would only take it for free.


----------



## 880

GabrielleS said:


> Demand is so high right now I don’t think the SAs have time and they aren’t rewarded for it. I don’t disagree with you though. A lot of the value of luxury shopping is working with someone who curates and recommends items for you.


I believe that yours is the very popular opinion Some posters here on TPF come across as taking up a lot of time and energy with indecision etc., and I agree that an SA won’t have time for that and certainly is not compensated for it either. These days, with the appt system, you have to be relatively sure and low maintenance and generally open to considering stock that is in the store, even if you end up with something else.

IRL it takes 5-10 minutes for me to communicate preferences to even a new SA (Visuals help, like what I wear and a pic of what I own). I know several other TPFers who get similar treatment, but what we have in common is a certain type of shopping efficiency and flexibility. If the visit ends up being worthwhile in terms of what is purchased, an SA will make the time.

@JLO1 , I’m not sure I would take an Evelyne, except for a tpm, for free either. Lol


----------



## Ready2wear

J'adoreHermes said:


> Hermès has done furniture since 1924 when Emile Hermes met JM Frank, so I doubt it’ll ever stop. The philosophy of JM Frank also still influences Hermes as a whole today. JM Frank was well known for his vision of luxury with simple materials and simplicity that showcased craftsmanship rather than decoration and opulence. Many of the iconic modern designs in home furnishings today from cubic couches to the preferred ratio of lampshade to lamp are all thanks to JM Frank and Hermes for supporting and partnering with the designer.


Agreed, but also because this is an “unpopular opinions” thread, kind of disagreed. I appreciate the artistic vision and craftsmanship of Hermes furniture, but at the same time, when I see it, I just can’t justify the price compared to the complete sets of handmade, artisan crafted (with one artisan completing each piece and signing it) Thomas Moser furniture, that I already have at home. 

Hermes furniture gets into how luxury pricing works in other categories, you’re essentially paying a multiple times premium for the IP of the design, because you can get the craftsmanship and quality (and high-quality design) elsewhere for much less cost.


----------



## J'adoreHermes

Ready2wear said:


> Agreed, but also because this is an “unpopular opinions” thread, kind of disagreed. I appreciate the artistic vision and craftsmanship of Hermes furniture, but at the same time, when I see it, I just can’t justify the price compared to the complete sets of handmade, artisan crafted (with one artisan completing each piece and signing it) Thomas Moser furniture, that I already have at home.
> 
> Hermes furniture gets into how luxury pricing works in other categories, you’re essentially paying a multiple times premium for the IP of the design, because you can get the craftsmanship and quality (and high-quality design) elsewhere for much less cost.


Price wise, I completely agree with you. In the furniture thread, I mentioned how when I was looking to buy a pair of the shearling club chairs, I was considering getting them at the Invisible Collection (very off topic, but I highly recommend them as they offer pieces from up and coming designers all while being handcrafted in France selling to individuals too rather than exclusively to the trade). The price at IC was I believe 11k a chair compared to 35k a chair at Hermes. Ultimately, I decided to go with Hermes because of the quality. I definitely did not opt to also get the club sofa , and instead, I balanced out the splurge by reupholstering my trusty Liaigre sofa. 

Now as much I am a pawn of Hermes La Maison, I will never be able wrap my head around the 20k lanterns. I have seen them pop onto therealreal and did consider, but the way the aged so poorly shocked me.


----------



## 880

J'adoreHermes said:


> Price wise, I completely agree with you. In the furniture thread, I mentioned how when I was looking to buy a pair of the shearling club chairs, I was considering getting them at the Invisible Collection (very off topic, but I highly recommend them as they offer pieces from up and coming designers all while being handcrafted in France selling to individuals too rather than exclusively to the trade). The price at IC was I believe 11k a chair compared to 35k a chair at Hermes. Ultimately, I decided to go with Hermes because of the quality. I definitely did not opt to also get the club sofa , and instead, I balanced out the splurge by reupholstering my trusty Liaigre sofa.
> 
> Now as much I am a pawn of Hermes La Maison, I will never be able wrap my head around the 20k lanterns. I have seen them pop onto therealreal and did consider, but the way the aged so poorly shocked me.


@J’adoreHermes,
thank you for the recommendation of the Invisible collection. I’m currently drooling over what looks like a toile chairchair that would ideally match the toile 30B I’ve been searching for basically my whole H collecting years lol.






						Automat Armchair Humbert & Poyet, Maison Pouenat The Invisible Collection
					

Discover our selection of bespoke designs for the home, handcrafted by the finest craftsmenAutomat Armchair The Invisible Collection




					theinvisiblecollection.com
				




To bring my inquiry slightly back to topic, would you have comparison pics of the H shearling and the other armchairs (I presume the popular opinion would be H furniture isn’t worth the surcharge, so the unpopular would be the reverse. . .)

if you have any other recommendations, may I ask if you would consider posting in the furniture thread? (i have a good relationship with my decorator, but would love to bring some ideas to the table so to speak)    I’ve determined that we’re tired of mid century modern and prefer French modern to Italian, but that’s as far as I’ve gotten. 
I think the thread is here:





						Home & Garden - Designer and Other Furniture
					

I’ve discovered the soda coffee table + side but can’t make myself buy the coffee because it’s so short! 11.8”, that’s crazy no?  the side table is a bit better at 17.7”    but I would like the set. I think I’m going to just end up getting side table, amber. The petrol green is a bit tempting...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## J'adoreHermes

880 said:


> @J’adoreHermes,
> thank you for the recommendation of the Invisible collection. I’m currently drooling over what looks like a toile chairchair that would ideally match the toile 30B I’ve been searching for basically my whole H collecting years lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Automat Armchair Humbert & Poyet, Maison Pouenat The Invisible Collection
> 
> 
> Discover our selection of bespoke designs for the home, handcrafted by the finest craftsmenAutomat Armchair The Invisible Collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theinvisiblecollection.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bring my inquiry slightly back to topic, would you have comparison pics of the H shearling and the other armchairs (I presume the popular opinion would be H furniture isn’t worth the surcharge, so the unpopular would be the reverse. . .)
> 
> if you have any other recommendations, may I ask if you would consider posting in the furniture thread? (i have a good relationship with my decorator, but would love to bring some ideas to the table so to speak)    I’ve determined that we’re tired of mid century modern and prefer French modern to Italian, but that’s as far as I’ve gotten.
> I think the thread is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home & Garden - Designer and Other Furniture
> 
> 
> I’ve discovered the soda coffee table + side but can’t make myself buy the coffee because it’s so short! 11.8”, that’s crazy no?  the side table is a bit better at 17.7”    but I would like the set. I think I’m going to just end up getting side table, amber. The petrol green is a bit tempting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you for recommending the thread. I didn’t know there was one dedicated to furniture and interior design.

Pertaining to my unpopular opinion, it really came down to small differences. I think this is unique to shearling and such a cubic shape, but the Hermes chair had more seamless edges. The quality of the shearling also looked much finer and a cloud. Now, if Hermès offered a fabric version, and I had been looking for a fabric pair, I would not have bought from Hermes. The attention to detail by Hermes is just top. The seams would have bothered me quite a bit especially as they would have stuck to my eyes since I decided on minimal, simple, and pure furniture.


----------



## 880

J'adoreHermes said:


> Thank you for recommending the thread. I didn’t know there was one dedicated to furniture and interior design.
> 
> Pertaining to my unpopular opinion, it really came down to small differences. I think this is unique to shearling and such a cubic shape, but the Hermes chair had more seamless edges. The quality of the shearling also looked much finer and a cloud. Now, if Hermès offered a fabric version, and I had been looking for a fabric pair, I would not have bought from Hermes. The attention to detail by Hermes is just top. The seams would have bothered me quite a bit especially as they would have stuck to my eyes since I decided on minimal, simple, and pure furniture.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585939
> View attachment 5585946


Ah, got it! I appreciate your insight and your attention to detail ! Thank you
i do still think yours is an unpopular opinion (thereby belonging to this thread) bc there is such a great price disparity, more people would go for the non Hermes with seams  I confess that I might be among the majority, if the club chair prices precluded a sofa purchase Lol


----------



## haute okole

My unpopular opinion is I also LOVE Hermes furniture, in particular that shearling chair and their leather top desk.  Also I heard a FB rumor that BH would no longer take appointments or require people to stand in line.  I dread the day they throw the door open and return to the pre-pandemic way of shopping in Hermes.  The Beverly Hills store was SO busy with tourists and it is absolute chaos.  I got a taste of how it used to be this past Friday.  It was noisy and crowded downstairs where the leather, belts, silks, perfume and make up is located.  So crazy.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## tinkerbell68

haute okole said:


> My unpopular opinion is I also LOVE Hermes furniture, in particular that shearling chair and their* leather top desk.*


Love that desk in both colors! I don't think I've ever seen H furniture except online...probably because my local boutique is tiny...nothing like the photos you've shared of BH...WOW!


----------



## kerebear

My unpopular Hermes opinions:
1) Etoupe is very ugly lol. I don’t understand why it’s so popular, i don’t think it adds anything to an outfit and it looks a little depressing imo. 
2) I don’t think that just because one owns a birkin or kelly that they need to be luxurious in most other parts of their life (e.g. having very expensive jewelry, cars, watches), although it is nice for you if you have all of that. It is just a bag, even if some people consider it a status symbol.
3) I love 90 scarfs, i don’t care for them wrapped around the neck because i think it looks a little mature for me and i don’t think it suits me that way either but i love them as a headband or headscarf!


----------



## maryg1

kereneve said:


> 3) I love 90 scarfs, i don’t care for them wrapped around the neck because i think it looks a little mature for me and i don’t think it suits me that way either but i love them as a headband or headscarf!


Oh I’d love to wear scarves on my head (not in this hot, humid, horrible summer though)! Only bad thing ia nobody does it here and I would be considered a freak!


----------



## carrie8

maryg1 said:


> Oh I’d love to wear scarves on my head (not in this hot, humid, horrible summer though)! Only bad thing ia nobody does it here and I would be considered a freak!


I do and I don't care what others think  
Ok, now i have that Super freak song in my head


----------



## papertiger

JLO1 said:


> I don't like the color gold except on shoes, and I don't like B 30 or B 35 in Noir.  I do not like the Evelyn in any size or color - would only take it for free.



At least I know you wouldn't steal anything in _my_ collection


----------



## papertiger

kereneve said:


> My unpopular Hermes opinions:
> 1) Etoupe is very ugly lol. I don’t understand why it’s so popular, i don’t think it adds anything to an outfit and it looks a little depressing imo.
> 2) I don’t think that just because one owns a birkin or kelly that they need to be luxurious in most other parts of their life (e.g. having very expensive jewelry, cars, watches), although it is nice for you if you have all of that. It is just a bag, even if some people consider it a status symbol.
> 3) I love 90 scarfs, i don’t care for them wrapped around the neck because i think it looks a little mature for me and i don’t think it suits me that way either but i love them as a headband or headscarf!



1. Etoupe looks terrible on me, but I have seen it look so good on others. Even in 'my' colours taupes are supposed to look good, I look great with light taupe eyeshadow, but etoupe makes me literally feel depressed anywhere near me.  It's definitely a personal colouring and pref. thing.
2. I don't think that's an unpopular opinion. It's actually Hermes' own opinion too. However, these days, you have to have a lot of disposable income to afford either (reseller/store).
3. IRL, the only person I have ever seen wearing a 90 on their head or hair is me. That's usually because my hair is a mess and I have to do something to make myself look OK for work/play that takes less than 30 secs whilst travelling. I have always had a touch of the Gloria Swanson as Norma Desmond about me, and vintage YSL '66-76 is my go-to for style-era inspiration. I also had one Uber-stylish mother, grandmother and great-aunt, all of who I can only ever aspire to looking so ageless, timeless and FABULOUS at all times.


----------



## Noorasi

kereneve said:


> 1) Etoupe is very ugly lol. I don’t understand why it’s so popular, i don’t think it adds anything to an outfit and it looks a little depressing imo.


I think Etoupe can be wonderful for an understated look and it can be very sophisticated combined with the right colors. However, I feel like it's a color that many people just settle for - they don't really love it but they end up accepting the bag offer because the color is so neutral and not offensive. But I feel like if you're paying Hèrmes prices, you shouldn't accept a color just because it was available and you can tolerate it. If you love Etoupe (or any color), go for it. But don't settle!


----------



## phoenixfeather

Absolutely agree on the etoupe color. I've tried it on two times and didn't like it.
It looks horrible on me and I totally get the "it looks depressing" part.
But I adore etoupe on others and in pictures. It looks fabulous on them and somehow much lighter than on me.


----------



## kerebear

maryg1 said:


> Oh I’d love to wear scarves on my head (not in this hot, humid, horrible summer though)! Only bad thing ia nobody does it here and I would be considered a freak!



I’ve actually been wearing mine more in the summer. Silk is surprisingly cool on the skin even in this heat so i don’t feel like it’s too much lol. And you should totally try it. I would love to wear a 90 out over my head and tied under the chin with sunglasses one day! I think it’s a super cool look


----------



## maryg1

kereneve said:


> I’ve actually been wearing mine more in the summer. Silk is surprisingly cool on the skin even in this heat so i don’t feel like it’s too much lol. And you should totally try it. I would love to wear a 90 out over my head and tied under the chin with sunglasses one day! I think it’s a super cool look


Believe me, this Summer it’s a pleasant cool day when it stays around 30 celsius. Most days it is well over and it has reached 37 easily. 
But I will try that look in the Autumn!


----------



## 880

haute okole said:


> My unpopular opinion is I also LOVE Hermes furniture, in particular that shearling chair and their leather top desk. Also I heard a FB rumor that BH would no longer take appointments or require people to stand in line. I dread the day they throw the door open and return to the pre-pandemic way of shopping in Hermes.


Exactly! And BH’s sofa is a lot nicer than the one at Madison. will take a pic next time I’m there


kereneve said:


> love 90 scarfs, i don’t care for them wrapped around the neck because i think it looks a little mature for me and i don’t think it suits me that way either but i love them as a headband or headscarf!


At 54, I think 90 makes me look mature, but in college, 40&++ pounds lighter, it was really chic


papertiger said:


> the only person I have ever seen wearing a 90 on their head or hair is me.


I have never seen anyone IRL do this (only in H scarf ads) and if you have a pic. . . . 


phoenixfeather said:


> Absolutely agree on the etoupe color. I've tried it on two times and didn't like it.
> It looks horrible on me and I totally get the "it looks depressing" part.
> But I adore etoupe on others and in pictures. It looks fabulous on them and somehow much lighter than on me.


I have an etoupe 30B and etoupe Victoria. For a while I was convinced the color on the Victoria was magical, and the Birkin was a bit too brown. They I saw them side by side and they are the same. Etoupe does photo well. And, I think it also depends on underlying skin tones; I’m medium dark Asian, and some shades wash me out.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Exactly! And BH’s sofa is a lot nicer than the one at Madison. will take a pic next time I’m there
> 
> At 54, I think 90 makes me look mature, but in college, 40&++ pounds lighter, it was really chic
> 
> I have never seen anyone IRL do this (only in H scarf ads) and if you have a pic. . . .
> 
> I have an etoupe 30B and etoupe Victoria. For a while I was convinced the color on the Victoria was magical, and the Birkin was a bit too brown. They I saw them side by side and they are the same. Etoupe does photo well. And, I think it also depends on underlying skin tones; I’m medium dark Asian, and some shades wash me out.



Baobab and Peg d'H 90s yesterday


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> Baobab and Peg d'H 90s yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5586420


Thank you! Love this !


----------



## kerebear

phoenixfeather said:


> Absolutely agree on the etoupe color. I've tried it on two times and didn't like it.
> It looks horrible on me and I totally get the "it looks depressing" part.
> But I adore etoupe on others and in pictures. It looks fabulous on them and somehow much lighter than on me.





Noorasi said:


> I think Etoupe can be wonderful for an understated look and it can be very sophisticated combined with the right colors. However, I feel like it's a color that many people just settle for - they don't really love it but they end up accepting the bag offer because the color is so neutral and not offensive. But I feel like if you're paying Hèrmes prices, you shouldn't accept a color just because it was available and you can tolerate it. If you love Etoupe (or any color), go for it. But don't settle!



@phoenixfeather I’m glad i’m not the only one lol! I can agree that on some people etoupe does suit their outfits and style because it is a neutral. 

@Noorasi Yes! I don’t think anyone should ever settle when it comes to these bags. They are super hard to get but they are also super expensive and i think it pays to be patient and wait for a color that you absolutely love and will want to use forever! There’s always colors that you love more than others and will accept even if it’s not one you 100% loveee but as for me etoupe is a hard pass!


----------



## etoile de mer

haute okole said:


> My unpopular opinion is I also LOVE Hermes furniture, in particular that shearling chair and their leather top desk.  Also I heard a FB rumor that BH would no longer take appointments or require people to stand in line.  I dread the day they throw the door open and return to the pre-pandemic way of shopping in Hermes.  The Beverly Hills store was SO busy with tourists and it is absolute chaos.  I got a taste of how it used to be this past Friday.  It was noisy and crowded downstairs where the leather, belts, silks, perfume and make up is located.  So crazy.
> 
> View attachment 5585947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585948
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585949
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585950
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585951
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585954
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585956
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585957



Thanks so much for sharing.  Their furniture is so beautifully designed and crafted, but wow, that staircase is spectacular!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## EmilyM11

papertiger said:


> 1. Etoupe looks terrible on me, but I have seen it look so good on others. Even in 'my' colours taupes are supposed to look good, I look great with light taupe eyeshadow, but etoupe makes me literally feel depressed anywhere near me.  It's defiantly a personal colouring thing.
> 2. I don't think that's an unpopular opinion. It's actually Hermes' own opinion too. However, these days, you have to have a lot of disposable income to afford either (reseller/store).
> 3. IRL, the only person I have ever seen wearing a 90 on their head or hair is me. That's usually because my hair is a mess and I have to do something to make myself look OK for work/play that takes less than 30 secs whilst travelling. I have always had a touch of the Gloria Swanson as Norma Desmond about me, and vintage YSL '66-76 is my go-to for style-era inspiration. I also had one Uber-stylish mother, grandmother and great-aunt, all of who I can only ever aspire to looking so ageless, timeless and FABULOUS at all times.


The only time I thought etoupe looked nice was in epsom leather. Clemence & togo -> eeek


----------



## kerebear

880 said:


> I have an etoupe 30B and etoupe Victoria. For a while I was convinced the color on the Victoria was magical, and the Birkin was a bit too brown. They I saw them side by side and they are the same. Etoupe does photo well. And, I think it also depends on underlying skin tones; I’m medium dark Asian, and some shades wash me out.





EmilyM111 said:


> The only time I thought etoupe looked nice was in epsom leather. Clemence & togo -> eeek



I can’t lie, seeing the etoupe orans on H.com nearly got me haha! They were looking _kinda cute_ for a little while but ultimately i knew they just weren’t for me LOL


----------



## Sylvain

I have the same feeling regarding etoupe and underlying skin tones. I have seen pictures of our members looking lovely and chic while on me etoupe looked like an old school orthopedic shoe


----------



## waterlily112

Sylvain said:


> I have the same feeling regarding etoupe and underlying skin tones. I have seen pictures of our members looking lovely and chic while on me etoupe looked like an old school orthopedic shoe



Omg same! My friend who has olive undertone got the etoupe orans and they look wonderful on her. She let me tried them on but they look like bird poop on me because I have cool undertone so it really pulled the greenish yellow tone in etoupe that otherwise look quite muted on its own


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

My opinion is that Etoupe works best on people who wear lots of pale neutrals (beige, cream,white for example).
It doesn't work with anything in my wardrobe and looks like dried mud against my skin tone.
I really cant stand it its just meh!
Also OT I know..But I too wear H scarves on my head usually in the summer pirate style (or some may say gypsy style) channelling that 70's YSL look that @papertiger mentioned.
'Gypset' (jet set gypsies) a'la Talitha Getty.


----------



## WingNut

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My opinion is that Etoupe works best on people who wear lots of pale neutrals (beige, cream,white for example).
> It doesn't work with anything in my wardrobe and looks like dried mud against my skin tone.
> I really cant stand it its just meh!
> Also OT I know..But I too wear H scarves on my head usually in the summer pirate style (or some may say gypsy style) channelling that 70's YSL look that @papertiger mentioned.
> 'Gypset' (jet set gypsies) a'la Talitha Getty.


lol My (now, apparently) unpopular opinion is that I really like Etoupe on me (and I'm a warm/light olive tone), whereas I originally hated it and thought it looked like mud.


----------



## tinkerbell68

I’m going to jump on the ‘I hate étoupe’ train…such a boring color particularly given how well H does colors. 
Also, because @880 asked:


----------



## 880

tinkerbell68 said:


> I’m going to jump on the ‘I hate étoupe’ train…such a boring color particularly given how well H does colors.
> Also, because @880 asked:
> View attachment 5586572


omg. Faints! How gorgeous! Love
please cross post this stunning pic in scarf of the day thread so more people can see it  
@papertiger moved her turban there too! Hugs





						Scarves - Scarf of the Day 2022 - Which Hermès scarf are you wearing today?
					

Echoing @Redbirdhermes with a culinary themed SOTD I present Aux Pays des Epices, a scarf dedicated to professions such as spice traders, merchants and cooks whose usage of these fragrant botanicals have shaped history, geography and culture. And in a nod to last week’s theme, let me acknowledge...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




*also, amazing eye lashes *


----------



## sf_newyorker

But, but, I love Etoupe even though it does look like bird poop (thanks @waterlily112 !!!) on me when my skin returns to its cooler undertone in late fall and winter.

It’s a great in-between chameleon of a color. You can make it stand out or blend in depending on your choice of outfit.


----------



## WingNut

sf_newyorker said:


> But, but, I love Etoupe even though it does look like bird poop (thanks @waterlily112 !!!) on me when my skin returns to its cooler undertone in late fall and winter.
> 
> It’s a great in-between chameleon of a color. You can make it stand out or blend in depending on your choice of outfit.


I think it looks less mud-like with GHW.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

WingNut said:


> I think it looks less mud-like with GHW.


Agree I can 'just' tolerate it with GHW!
BUT not on me!


----------



## sf_newyorker

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Agree I can 'just' tolerate it with GHW!
> BUT not on me!


Okay, last post on etoupe. 

Behold the _vision _that is etoupe with ghw, and a bit of color. 



Forgive me…this is an older picture and  the felt piece was left on for contrast but it’s been days since I posted anything H+Star Wars. 

I love how the etoupe opinion can bring out the always welcome humor in us all.


----------



## louise_elouise

Fascinated by this thread on etoupe

Could someone provide some pics on how etoupe can suit and not suit diff skin tones and colour profiles? I am struggling to see it, to me it’s just a dark grieve bag!

Btw does that mean something like gris T is the true suit-all taupe?


----------



## Book Worm

WingNut said:


> I think it looks less mud-like with GHW.


Yesssss 
I agree.


----------



## Book Worm

tinkerbell68 said:


> I’m going to jump on the ‘I hate étoupe’ train…such a boring color particularly given how well H does colors.
> Also, because @880 asked:
> View attachment 5586572


You look amazing. Orange really looks good on you!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## starprism_7

louise_elouise said:


> Fascinated by this thread on etoupe
> 
> Could someone provide some pics on how etoupe can suit and not suit diff skin tones and colour profiles? I am struggling to see it, to me it’s just a dark grieve bag!
> 
> Btw does that mean something like gris T is the true suit-all taupe?


Unpopular opinion. I love etoupe with SHW.  ghw imo brings out more brown from etoupe. I want it to be a cool natural, so I prefer it with shw. Here it is on me in epsom & swift

Another unpopular opinion. I love mini kelly . love that we all have difference of preferences.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Book Worm said:


> You look amazing. Orange really looks good on you!


Thank you


----------



## hermesguy

maryg1 said:


> Oh I’d love to wear scarves on my head (not in this hot, humid, horrible summer though)! Only bad thing ia nobody does it here and I would be considered a freak!


Not all of us would consider you freakish.  Some, myself included, would find you incredibly interesting and chic`


----------



## parisallyouneed

golconda said:


> I love the Evelyne, but do not like the adjustable strap...too much hardware.


that's why I love the Evelyne TPM, not adjustable and the right length (that might be an unpopular opinion )


----------



## parisallyouneed

Perja said:


> A course of Accutane later and your ostrich bag turns into a Swift one?


I love your sense of humor, I am a fan


----------



## parisallyouneed

IronOak said:


> I think ‘Hac’ is a derivative from Haut à Courroies, which is what the Birkin is based on. I think ‘a dos’ refers to the back. So in this case, it’s an HAC that you can wear as a backpack.
> 
> I think this naming convention is also seen in the Herbag a dos (backpack version of the Herbags). And I think that’s why the Kelly backpack is called Kelly Ado? But I don’t know enough French to figure out how ‘a dos’ became ‘ado’.
> 
> If I am wrong, please correct me - anyone!


The joke comes from the fact that Sac is bag in French, and bagpack is Sac à dos. So just one letter different from Hac à dos


----------



## parisallyouneed

Bb_atx said:


> Controversial opinion: I don’t understand the appeal of store openings. It could just be me but I don’t enjoy working with new SA’s since I often know more about the brand than they do.
> 
> Also, having to line up outside is antithetical to a luxury experience IMHO.


thank you for pointing that out. Totally agree


----------



## parisallyouneed

EllenTsai said:


> I can’t speak French…
> I would be really grateful if H comes up with some names I can pronounce properly…
> Instead I look at my SA… I go:… um… that… um… ummm… I can’t pronounce it…(face-palm)


I understand your point of view, but at the same time we love the fact that Hermes is rich of French history and references. It would loose a bit of its "flavor" by having english names. The quirky names are part of the charm IMHO


----------



## parisallyouneed

EmilyM111 said:


> I second this (and apparently so does my SA). I peeled off the stickers from my SO immediately after bringing it home only to find that somehow (no idea how) the stickers left permanent marks in the plaques and then the plaques got incredibly badly scratched. I'm not precious with my bags but that put me off and made me wonder whether some poor quality material was used. It was a super quick SO, 3 months from the order date and neither Paris or Warsaw where it was delivered are in humid climate so really not clear what happened.
> I don't have pictures but the bag in question is currently in the spa to have the plaques replaced  Pre-loved Birkin 35 I bought was 8 years old and had only minor scratches in the hardware and I didn't add anything to that, so it's not me. My SA told me to keep the stickers for up to a year after the bag is returned from the spa.
> 
> One more unpopular opinion: I wish Hermes would cater for those with bigger bones and body frame. I'm not even talking plus size. My wrists and apparently HEAD () are so large that there is no size in summer hats and caps (my size is 60), for bracelets I can barely pull off T4. I am not some kind of monster, just 6ft tall with larger bone structure. I feel super excluded. I used wear T3 (just!) when I was very slim but since gaining weight bye bye leather bracelets. I once found rose sakura Kelly Double Tour in FSH but it's not my colour (I have pinkish skin) so it was a wasted purchase. I get the demand for these would be 1% or so but inclusivity is important these days and they can afford it.


I totally agree with the sizing issue, especially since they switched to the T2, T3, T4 etc. The M used to be great for me in leather. Now the T3 is sometimes too tight and T4 too big. Some designs don't even come in T4.


----------



## EmilyM11

parisallyouneed said:


> I totally agree with the sizing issue, especially since they switched to the T2, T3, T4 etc. The M used to be great for me in leather. Now the T3 is sometimes too tight and T4 too big. Some designs don't even come in T4.


I’d say most of designs don’t come in T4, and even if - hardly available. In FSH last year they found me ONE bracelet


----------



## Prada Prince

JMHO - The Picotin really is an overpriced bag - and the damn cheek of them not to even line the bag!


----------



## maryg1

sf_newyorker said:


> Okay, last post on etoupe.
> 
> Behold the _vision _that is etoupe with ghw, and a bit of color.
> 
> View attachment 5586595
> 
> Forgive me…this is an older picture and  the felt piece was left on for contrast but it’s been days since I posted anything H+Star Wars.
> 
> I love how the etoupe opinion can bring out the always welcome humor in us all.


Oh dear, I now feel the urge to attach a Yoda or Grogu keychain on my kelly. Or maybe Chewby.
Or Darth Vader, for days I don’t want to speak to anyone. That would be a sign to leave me alone!


----------



## maryg1

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Also OT I know..But I too wear H scarves on my head usually in the summer pirate style (or some may say gypsy style) channelling that 70's YSL look that @papertiger mentioned.
> 'Gypset' (jet set gypsies) a'la Talitha Getty.


We need pics!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

maryg1 said:


> We need pics!


I hate doing selfies..BUT I may well get brave and post some at some point
Probably in H with cheap outfits because I tend to wear vintage kaftans and 70's maxi dresses with my H scarves on my head  
To stay on topic....
My latest unpopular opinion is-
I've decided the Picotin is a really lazy design and just a way to make easy money for the brand.
I just think its 'meh'
Unlined, no interior pocket, its like a soft flowerpot 'sorry not sorry'
I much prefer the pure simplicity of the Aline


----------



## parisallyouneed

This thread has been very entertaining, I would like to add my unpopular opinions :
1- I like Etoupe in togo leather (not in Epsom), Barenia Fauve and dislike Gold 
2-There is nothing hard/difficult about opening a Kelly, it just takes more time. 
3-I hate (I know a strong word) gold hard ware, it doesn't look modern (grand ma/grand pa vibes), it doesn't go with vivid colors IMO
4-I don't like H bag charms but I went crazy for the Fendi monsters and Karlito. Even though I don't use them on my Birkin
5-Hermes does the best black/noir, it doesn't have red undertone neither get copper shades overtime like my  black leather bags from BV and Valentino. My black Kelly/Birkin are my fav
6-Silk scarves in 140 cm are getting thinner (and more expensive) over the last few years. I miss the winter silk, I prefer them over the cashmere/silk ones
7-I love the Jypsiere, it doesn't get the love it deserves
8-Hermes Watch (automatic ones) are underrated. My cape cod TGM stay on time much longer than my last Rolex/Jeager Le Coultre
9-As some of you mentioned,  Hermes pastel colors look too dull, especially Bleu brume, Gris Mouette. It looks like the bag is ill


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Tina_Bina

I think I love wearing my baby b like this


----------



## Cinderlala

My unpopular H opinion is I don't like the Oran sandals. I find them to be generally unflattering.  I love slides so I really wish they had gone with a different design.  

Another unpopular opinion, all this mania of scarcity/pre-spend/H-relationship-obsession will eventually go away.  Everything is cyclical.  H's popularity will wane or people's spending habits will change and there will be bags available for walk-in clients again.  H will never have so much stock that everyone will be able to pick & choose the exact specs of any desired bag, but there will be bags available.

@etoupebirkin I can't believe they gave you the same spiel as a new client!  I find the current treatment of longtime patrons to be gross mismanagement.  There is no way the trend/bandwagon shoppers are going to continue shopping at H when trends change.  And trends change rapidly.

I don't know if this is an unpopular opinion, and it's not limited to H, but I can't wait until normal shopping resumes.  I like to spend a LOT of time browsing and I do not need an SA to walk with me as I browse.  I spend a lot of time looking at things before I decide to buy anything and that's the way I like it.


----------



## WhiteBus

Tina_Bina said:


> I think I love wearing my baby b like this
> 
> View attachment 5587789




don't see why that is unpopular 
unusual, perhaps, not to tuck the flap in
but it retains the appearance of the bag
and, unlike hanging an unfastened Kelly open, the weight of  bag is fully supported by the handles
so carrying that way should not damage the structure

lovely bag too!


----------



## lexielexie

I had fun reading through this thread. Here's my first unpopular opinion: I do not like the highly sought-after rodeos at all...... :O or any bag charms really. 

Second unpopular opinion: I think Kellydole Picto bags are quite ugly.

I'm gonna go run and hide now.


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> In fact, many OGs find the new member QB fixation (which is a form of brand love) tiresome.


----------



## designsgood

lexielexie said:


> I had fun reading through this thread. Here's my first unpopular opinion: I do not like the highly sought-after rodeos at all...... :O or any bag charms really.
> 
> Second unpopular opinion: I think Kellydole Picto bags are quite ugly.
> 
> I'm gonna go run and hide now.


I agree with everything that you have said!


----------



## 880

If Hermes was serious about RTW (like chanel), it would not sell it on line at all. In fact selling all the stuff it does on line
cheapens the brand


----------



## hermesgeek

The colormatic line looks like a botched version of the Birkin and kelly


----------



## Prada Prince

Tina_Bina said:


> I think I love wearing my baby b like this
> 
> View attachment 5587789


After watching a video of someone slyly stealing something out of a purse next to the owner in a cafe, I'm actually contemplating carrying my B fully done up when I'm in public... Sorry for the off-topic post, thanks mods for moving it!


----------



## papertiger

Prada Prince said:


> After watching a video of someone slyly stealing something out of a purse next to the owner in a cafe, I'm actually contemplating carrying my B fully done up when I'm in public...



Unpopular opinion to the max, but I prefer the look of a done-up K and B anyway.

BTW, I've moved your pics of crime to this thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/safety-luxury-and-hermes.1044114/ as this thread gets to be awfully messy once we go-off on a tangent.


----------



## Prada Prince

papertiger said:


> Unpopular opinion to the max, but I prefer the look of a done-up K and B anyway.
> 
> BTW, I've moved your pics of crime to this thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/safety-luxury-and-hermes.1044114/ as this thread gets to be awfully messy once we go-off on a tangent.


I've always agreed when it comes to the Kelly (I feel physically ill when I see one hanging open like a gaping maw, the poor flap and handle!) but I'm coming round to the same view on the B maybe!


----------



## Book Worm

hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5588396
> View attachment 5588397
> View attachment 5588398
> 
> The colormatic line looks like a botched version of the Birkin and kelly


When I see these, I feel that this is left-over leather pieces that have been reused here. 
Kinda like petit H items


----------



## designsgood

hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5588396
> View attachment 5588397
> View attachment 5588398
> 
> The colormatic line looks like a botched version of the Birkin and kelly


The color scheme isn't even harmonious. These would be a hard pass from me.


----------



## hermesgeek

Book Worm said:


> When I see these, I feel that this is left-over leather pieces that have been reused here.
> Kinda like petit H items


I find a lot of petit H items cute but this isn’t cute to me at all. It’s very scrappy


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5588396
> View attachment 5588397
> View attachment 5588398
> 
> The colormatic line looks like a botched version of the Birkin and kelly


YES!!!
Its SO over designed!
Just awful looks like someone was playing with a 'build your own handbag' program on a computer (like the ones you can use to 'design' your own kitchen or choose paint colours for your rooms).
There is NOTHING I like about this.
It actually makes me wince cos it smacks of gimmick


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## RachelCohen808

Calvi cardholder is an overpriced leather sample.

P.S I know many people love calvis and I am glad it works for some but never worked for me


----------



## Smae-ze

paula24jen said:


> What those posters seem to want is a bag to their exact spec at retail, with no pre-spend and definitely no bothering with tedious stuff like forming a human connection with an SA and demonstrating an appreciation of the brand.
> 
> When I read those sorts of posts I get Violet Beauregard “I want it, and I want it now!”.


Violet Beauregard…….perfect characterization of some of the posts.  
  Excellent summation.


----------



## Yodabest

RachelCohen808 said:


> Calvi cardholder is an overpriced leather sample.
> 
> P.S I know many people love calvis and I am glad it works for some but never worked for me


I will admit, I have a calvi and do love it, but based on all the love it gets on here I was initially underwhelmed when it arrived. 

It’s colorful and slim and gets used daily, though I definitely didn’t “get it” at first.


----------



## HoneyLocks

hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5588396
> View attachment 5588397
> View attachment 5588398
> 
> The colormatic line looks like a botched version of the Birkin and kelly


This looks like the result of a drunk bet: "What is the ugliest thing we can produce that people will spend big money on?"






						Just Because it's Designer Doesn't Mean it's Good - Post your WTH Finds!
					

I was discussing with @gail13 the difference in taste in bags my mom and I have. She recently brought over this bag because she thought it was "so cool!" It's now sitting in my home giving me (and I hope you) entertainment.  All I keep thinking is Donald ***** dyed his hair!    Please post any...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## papertiger

RachelCohen808 said:


> Calvi cardholder is an overpriced leather sample.
> 
> P.S I know many people love calvis and I am glad it works for some but never worked for me



If you look through this thread, yours opinion is not so unpopular

I didn't have one for many years, they didn't even register with me TBH. Once I had one (bought for business cards) found them indispensable. Fantastic, if you can find the perfect colour and leather. For business cards they are so light and easy to use.


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

Unpopular opinion : why do so many people think and try to evade paying customs when purchasing Goods from a different country. I don’t understand why people don’t Pay the duties that are required.

So many questions about what the cost is etc …. And what to do if the machine isn’t working or a customs officer isn’t available. Is it really that difficult to ask someone at the airport? I understand the question regarding where machines/kiosks are located but not follow up questions such as how much is owed. I feel people are too lazy to go to the government website to calculate this themselves.

Shopping in another country and taking advantage of the exchange rate does not equate to non payment of duties when arriving to home country.


Edited to add : yes I’m referring to individuals PLUS Hermes buyers who specifically purchase from another country as it’s cheaper. This also applies to other luxury brands too !


----------



## allanrvj

Build-a-B-K-collection said:


> Unpopular opinion : why do so many people think and try to evade paying customs when purchasing Goods from a different country. I don’t understand why people don’t Pay the duties that are required.
> 
> So many questions about what the cost is etc …. And what to do if the machine isn’t working or a customs officer isn’t available. Is it really that difficult to ask someone at the airport? I understand the question regarding where machines/kiosks are located but not follow up questions such as how much is owed. I feel people are too lazy to go to the government website to calculate this themselves.
> 
> Shopping in another country and taking advantage of the exchange rate does not equate to non payment of duties when arriving to home country.


I think this is more an unpopular opinion of members than an unpopular opinion of Hermès--which is what this thread is about.


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

allanrvj said:


> I think this is more an unpopular opinion of members than an unpopular opinion of Hermès--which is what this thread is about.



Hi, I can edit my unpopular opinion and make it about Hermes if that helps .


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

BVBookshop said:


> Unless I misunderstood, we can still order canvas strap for Kelly. I am waiting for mine: canvas with brushed HW.
> 
> Unpopular opinion: like you, I do not like Evelyne strap on Kelly. The pointy leather and tab vs. Round one on Kelly annoys me. Don’t get me started on clashing hardware (brushed vs smooth, PHW vs GHW) or the hardware shape difference.
> Obviously I have nothing better to worry about


That is strange, my sister particularly asked her SA to order a simple canvas strap for her Kelly in box but she was only offered an Evelyne strap. H is sometimes just sooo weird. I will tell her to ask again. Thanks for the info.


----------



## tpm1224

I don’t think Rodeos look good on B or K. I do think they are cute, but I find that it almost ruins the beauty of the bags. I find the bags so beautiful on their own.


----------



## waterlily112

I keep seeing people buying the kelly pendant necklace but every time I see one it just give me return to tiffany vibe


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

waterlily112 said:


> I keep seeing people buying the kelly pendant necklace but every time I see one it just give me return to tiffany vibe


Yes...
I'm sorry but not sorry ...
I think that pendant is just naff!
Ditto the orange shopping bag and oran charms.
If I was a child I'd love my barbie to have Orans and a mini Hermes Shopper but hanging from my bag???
Uh-just NO!
Edited to add:
I don't understand the attraction of treating a Hermes bag as a 'doll'
Dressing it up with bows, bags, and worst of all those bag cloaks and jackets.
I find it most peculiar that an adult spending thousands of ££££ on a bag then wants to make it almost childish.


----------



## jenayb

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I don't understand the attraction of treating a Hermes bag as a 'doll'
> Dressing it up with bows, bags, and worst of all those bag cloaks and jackets.
> I find it most peculiar that an adult spending thousands of ££££ on a bag then wants to make it almost childish.



Ditto. I don't understand the draw to charms, twillies, or anything that hangs off of a bag. It looks childish and clutter-y to me.



I remember meeting with a client/friend, probably 12 years ago or so, and I had twillies tied on the handles of my B. He hugged me, the looked me up and down, and pointed to my twillies. He said, "You always have such a keen fashion sense - but this? I'm disappointed in you, kitten." I took the twillies off and NEVER put anything on my bags again. He was so right.


----------



## Love Of My Life

jenaywins said:


> Ditto. I don't understand the draw to charms, twillies, or anything that hangs off of a bag. It looks childish and clutter-y to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember meeting with a client/friend, probably 12 years ago or so, and I had twillies tied on the handles of my B. He hugged me, the looked me up and down, and pointed to my twillies. He said, "You always have such a keen fashion sense - but this? I'm disappointed in you, kitten." I took the twillies off and NEVER put anything on my bags again. He was so right.


Couldn't agree more, especially the charms on the Kelly handbag
There is something distinctive about letting the bag just stand out on its own without adornment, JMO


----------



## jellyv

Using "addicted" or "addiction" to describe interest in the brand.  Addiction is something real, but even when used metaphorically it comes off as gross bragging when applied to famously expensive luxury items. Cute to be "addicted" to "Game of Thrones" or bubble tea, not cute about Lamborghinis and Birkins.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Logic

The thought of carrying an alligator


----------



## Perja

designsgood said:


> The color scheme isn't even harmonious. These would be a hard pass from me.


Don’t worry, plenty of fools like Kylie Jenner to take ‘em off H’s hands 


waterlily112 said:


> I keep seeing people buying the kelly pendant necklace but every time I see one it just give me return to tiffany vibe


Return for refund or store credit, you mean! 



Logic said:


> The thought of carrying an alligator


That’s why they are more practical in Birkin format, with handles on them! (Joking… I’m assuming you’re objecting to the exotic leather itself )


----------



## canto bight

This simple addition of a Hermes items (belt, shoes, bag, etc.) does not make an outfit stylish.


----------



## Liberté

canto bight said:


> This simple addition of a Hermes items (belt, shoes, bag, etc.) does not make an outfit stylish.


Even if I have probably been there myself on occasion (wearing single H item with a bad outfit), my probably very unpopular opinion is that the H item can actually have the opposite effect, in some cases (I'm looking at you H belt buckle!)


----------



## canto bight

Liberté said:


> Even if I have probably been there myself on occasion (wearing single H item with a bad outfit), my probably very unpopular opinion is that the H item can actually have the opposite effect, in some cases (I'm looking at you H belt buckle!)



It sounds like you are being hard on yourself and your outfit wasn't bad at all!


----------



## tonkamama

canto bight said:


> This simple addition of a Hermes items (belt, shoes, bag, etc.) does not make an outfit stylish.


This unpopular opinion applies to all luxurious brands.


----------



## deltalady

My unpopular opinion: I don’t understand the hype of the color Bleu Jean.


----------



## Luxencoffee

Unpopular opinion: do not understand the hype behind neon colored kelly’s. They look ugly.    (dont kill me)


----------



## Mr. Ex

GabrielleS said:


> My growing unpopular opinion is that I am getting increasingly irritated by being asked to visit my home store frequently. If I want something and it’s available, I go in or if I want to browse I go. I have a strong spend. I have a quota and non quota, non-leather item wishlist. I don’t want to come in regularly just for the sake of being seen when I am busy with my life. The new pressures for check-in visits takes a lot of the pleasure out of the experience for me.


If you’re looking for a quota bag this is the response you’ll get. Many know what they mean by this.


----------



## louise_elouise

I think etain (in Epsom) is the true taupe many are looking for when purchasing etoupe. It has that grey + beige colouring while etoupe is just a brown to me…


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

My recent opinion is brought about by the huge amount of Mini Kelly and 25cm Birkin I've been spotting out and about in London recently (Sorry...I'm rarely quick enough to grab a good Wildlife photo)...
Either all the ones I'm seeing are fakes...(doubtful judging by the outfits worn by their owners..)
OR 'somewhere' there is an H boutique with a *HUGE* stash of MK and 25cm Birkins and they're being handed out like candies.
All the bags look almost new as well..
In fact I see so many (and 25cm Kelly) on a daily basis that I'm almost relieved to see a 'humble' Evelyne or Picotin.
Where is this Hermes avalanche coming from??????


----------



## PrayersandPurses

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My recent opinion is brought about by the huge amount of Mini Kelly and 25cm Birkin I've been spotting out and about in London recently (Sorry...I'm rarely quick enough to grab a good Wildlife photo)...
> Either all the ones I'm seeing are fakes...(doubtful judging by the outfits worn by their owners..)
> OR 'somewhere' there is an H boutique with a *HUGE* stash of MK and 25cm Birkins and they're being handed out like candies.
> All the bags look almost new as well..
> In fact I see so many (and 25cm Kelly) on a daily basis that I'm almost relieved to see a 'humble' Evelyne or Picotin.
> Where is this Hermes avalanche coming from??????


I don't know if my reply says much, but when I was in NYC 3 weeks ago, I had an appointment at the Fashionphile boutique. There were plenty of them to choose from lol. I guess these lovely ladies are buying from resellers? I don't know just a thought.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

And while I'm here I will add my unpopular opinion: Hermes SLG's are pretty boring other than the Constance and Bearn wallets, but they are crazy expensive. They cost more than the Evelyn and Picotin. I purchased the long silk-in because of the price but it's so blah.


----------



## Nahreen

PrayersandPurses said:


> I don't know if my reply says much, but when I was in NYC 3 weeks ago, I had an appointment at the Fashionphile boutique. There were plenty of them to choose from lol. I guess these lovely ladies are buying from resellers? I don't know just a thought.





maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My recent opinion is brought about by the huge amount of Mini Kelly and 25cm Birkin I've been spotting out and about in London recently (Sorry...I'm rarely quick enough to grab a good Wildlife photo)...
> Either all the ones I'm seeing are fakes...(doubtful judging by the outfits worn by their owners..)
> OR 'somewhere' there is an H boutique with a *HUGE* stash of MK and 25cm Birkins and they're being handed out like candies.
> All the bags look almost new as well..
> In fact I see so many (and 25cm Kelly) on a daily basis that I'm almost relieved to see a 'humble' Evelyne or Picotin.
> Where is this Hermes avalanche coming from??????


Regardless if the bags have been bought from resellers or not (assuming they are not fake), these bags have been made by H and sold at one of their stores. You can get an idea from the share your bag offers thread that there have been quite alot of smaller bags offered than the larger ones. Now we are starting to see more K28 and B30 again. I can only assume H choice to produce a lot of smaller bags for a time period.


----------



## carrie8

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My recent opinion is brought about by the huge amount of Mini Kelly and 25cm Birkin I've been spotting out and about in London recently (Sorry...I'm rarely quick enough to grab a good Wildlife photo)...
> Either all the ones I'm seeing are fakes...(doubtful judging by the outfits worn by their owners..)
> OR 'somewhere' there is an H boutique with a *HUGE* stash of MK and 25cm Birkins and they're being handed out like candies.
> All the bags look almost new as well..
> In fact I see so many (and 25cm Kelly) on a daily basis that I'm almost relieved to see a 'humble' Evelyne or Picotin.
> Where is this Hermes avalanche coming from??????


From resellers I guess


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Just thought I would share this photo I took while I was there. This was the “Hermes”wall lol. But there were plenty more in the back stockroom.


----------



## luvparis21

PrayersandPurses said:


> Just thought I would share this photo I took while I was there. This was the “Hermes”wall lol. But there were plenty more in the back stockroom.
> View attachment 5596569


They have way better inventory than my local store.

To keep this on topic, my unpopular opinion: when building a profile, please only buy what you love. It’s annoying to see the items that we want to get but sold out at the stores, ended up at resellers or consignment sites.


----------



## louise_elouise

luvparis21 said:


> They have way better inventory than my local store.
> 
> To keep this on topic, my unpopular opinion: when building a profile, please only buy what you love. It’s annoying to see the items that we want to get but sold out at the stores, ended up at resellers or consignment sites.


Certainly though did anyone ever REALLY love that weird leather pouch with the kelly company wallet at an angle??


----------



## caruava

I just can't with the whole cargo line. I don't get it.


----------



## Bentley1

Same here. I don’t care for the cargo line or the shadow Birkins at all.


----------



## saskiamoet

I have to agree about the cargo and the shadow Birkins. The cargo is just so busy and the shadow Birkin is just….no.


----------



## QuelleFromage

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My recent opinion is brought about by the huge amount of Mini Kelly and 25cm Birkin I've been spotting out and about in London recently (Sorry...I'm rarely quick enough to grab a good Wildlife photo)...
> Either all the ones I'm seeing are fakes...(doubtful judging by the outfits worn by their owners..)
> OR 'somewhere' there is an H boutique with a *HUGE* stash of MK and 25cm Birkins and they're being handed out like candies.
> All the bags look almost new as well..
> In fact I see so many (and 25cm Kelly) on a daily basis that I'm almost relieved to see a 'humble' Evelyne or Picotin.
> Where is this Hermes avalanche coming from??????


Just because someone is in a nice/expensive outfit, does not mean the bag is real. Since the superfakes cost so much, it's reasonable to assume the buyers are affluent. At this point I am certain people are buying a ton of fake mini Ks as I too see far more in the wild than I do even here on tPF.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

QuelleFromage said:


> Just because someone is in a nice/expensive outfit, does not mean the bag is real. Since the superfakes cost so much, it's reasonable to assume the buyers are affluent. At this point I am certain people are buying a ton of fake mini Ks as I too see far more in the wild than I do even here on tPF.


If this is the case I find it somewhat distasteful that anyone with the funds to buy designer RTW would actually *knowingly *invest in a counterfeit bag.
to get back on topic...
My unpopular opinion is that I am sick of the sight of mini Kelly and KTG, and Mini Lindy.
I see SO many (real or fake? who knows I never get close enough to check out the details) that I'm bored already...
Therefore I love it when I see someone carrying a Bolide, Jypsiere, or other less 'on trend' model.
in fact its a relief to see other styles in the wild.


----------



## J'adoreHermes

All the saddle boxes look awfully similar to garbage cans. The cardboard version reminds me of one of those pillsbury tins that pop when twisted. The newer, metal one also looks like it could be used to grate cheese, but supersized! Then, using them like a side table or piece of furniture simply because of the obvious branding looks quite odd and, honestly, cheap in my opinion.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

J'adoreHermes said:


> All the saddle boxes look awfully similar to garbage cans. The cardboard version reminds me of one of those pillsbury tins that pop when twisted. The newer, metal one also looks like it could be used to grate cheese, but supersized! Then, using them like a side table or piece of furniture simply because of the obvious branding looks quite odd and, honestly, cheap in my opinion.


Agree...the Cardboard drum just looks tacky.
Unpopular opinion is....
Just because its by Hermes doesn't mean its tasteful or beautiful or even well designed.


----------



## waterlily112

J'adoreHermes said:


> All the saddle boxes look awfully similar to garbage cans. The cardboard version reminds me of one of those pillsbury tins that pop when twisted. The newer, metal one also looks like it could be used to grate cheese, but supersized! Then, using them like a side table or piece of furniture simply because of the obvious branding looks quite odd and, honestly, cheap in my opinion.


I've seen some very fancy garbage cans and definitely not made in cardboard. Someone mentioned using the saddle box to store blankets and cushions, if only they knew cardboard is going to attract bugs  I wouldn't even use it to store dirty clothes.


----------



## minnnea

J'adoreHermes said:


> All the saddle boxes look awfully similar to garbage cans. The cardboard version reminds me of one of those pillsbury tins that pop when twisted. The newer, metal one also looks like it could be used to grate cheese, but supersized! Then, using them like a side table or piece of furniture simply because of the obvious branding looks quite odd and, honestly, cheap in my opinion.


Hahahha I cannot stop laughing. I actually thought they were dust bins or for dirty laundry. I thought it was odd with the dust bins but Hermès does make other furniture and office stuff so….


----------



## lala_retro

Been seeing a lot of comments lately after POF released her latest H ban video, I find it incredibly irritating when people say SAs shouldn't lie to their clients and say that there are no QBs available when xyz just posted about their offer on social media 2hr ago.

it's like...for god's sake read between the lines! When SAs say there are no QBs available, they mean there are no QBs available to the person asking. Whether there are bags physically in the back room is irrelevant.


----------



## waterlily112

lala_retro said:


> Been seeing a lot of comments lately after POF released her latest H ban video, I find it incredibly irritating when people say SAs shouldn't lie to their clients and say that there are no QBs available when xyz just posted about their offer on social media 2hr ago.
> 
> it's like...for god's sake read between the lines! When SAs say there are no QBs available, they mean there are no QBs available to the person asking. Whether there are bags physically in the back room is irrelevant.



Also interesting when people try to make this seem like an exclusive thing at H. My fiance love himself some Rolex, whenever I go shopping with him I'd hear the same exact sales pitch from the AD's on the highly desirable and limited models. The AD isn't going to hand out a panda to a random customer without pre-spend, just so that customer can turn around and flip it. Same thing with H's SA's when dealing with clients asking for B/K/C.


----------



## maryg1

waterlily112 said:


> The AD isn't going to hand out a panda to a random customer without pre-spend, just so that customer can turn around and flip it. Same thing with H's SA's when dealing with clients asking for B/K/C.


but somehow customers get the bag, turn around and flip it. 
If the bags on the resale market were all in used condition it wouldn’t be a problem, it would be normal second hand market. Eyebrows raise when people get the bags and they appear on resellers site immediately.
I do agree that if H wanted to stop this market they certainly would.
There is no evidence that prespend equals to love and interest in the brand, but it certainly equals to more profit for H in all areas (RTW, shoes, jewelry etc).


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## waterlily112

maryg1 said:


> but somehow customers get the bag, turn around and flip it.
> If the bags on the resale market were all in used condition it wouldn’t be a problem, it would be normal second hand market. Eyebrows raise when people get the bags and they appear on resellers site immediately.
> I do agree that if H wanted to stop this market they certainly would.
> There is no evidence that prespend equals to love and interest in the brand, but it certainly equals to more profit for H in all areas (RTW, shoes, jewelry etc).



There will always be individuals who are going to flip hard to get items. I didn't say pre-spend equate to love/interest in the brand, but from the SA's perspective, offering QB to clients who they're more familiar with, and with a solid spending profile certainly seem more logical imo since they don't get commission from it. There are also some SA who will offer QB's to new client who's willing to drop $20k in one visit, but that's still pre-spend. 

My point is, people tend to only blame H for their selling tactics, getting upset when SA tell them there is no bag available and then offer it to others. Yet other luxury brands are doing the exact same thing. Nothing new.


----------



## acrowcounted

waterlily112 said:


> There will always be individuals who are going to flip hard to get items. I didn't say pre-spend equate to love/interest in the brand, but from the SA's perspective, offering QB to clients who they're more familiar with, and with a solid spending profile certainly seem more logical imo since they don't get commission from it. There are also some SA who will offer QB's to new client who's willing to drop $20k in one visit, but that's still pre-spend.
> 
> My point is, people tend to only blame H for their selling tactics, getting upset when SA tell them there is no bag available and then offer it to others. Yet other luxury brands are doing the exact same thing. Nothing new.


I agree with you and I’ll say it again here.…there are only X number of bags in the back room, regardless of how they are offered out. Everyday, an SA is going to be asked for a bag 5X number of times, so whether she gives the X bags to the first X people or figures out some other method to rationing the X bags, 4X people are still being told there are no bags. “Not lying” to customers doesnt mean all of the sudden H has infinite bags and if one asks for one in the middle of the day, they’ll be granted one because the SA “can’t lie” rather it would just mean every store starts it’s day with a line of tents around the block waiting to rush the door like an olden days new iPhone release. I dont think any of us want that…

As for an unpopular opinion, “just buying new from resellers because I refuse to participate in the Hermes game” is still being a key member of the Hermes game. H is only successful at “requiring” prespend because so many are willing to make prespend in order to get and flip the bags for profit as resellers. If there are no BNIB resale buyers, there are fewer resellers, thus lower competition, thus likely lower prespend rates and shorter wait times.


----------



## lala_retro

honestly I don't know why H freaks out so much at the mention of link selling. Link selling is if you want to buy X, you must buy Y. What H does is, even if you buy Y, X is not promised or guaranteed. How is that link selling? That's more like slot machines in Vegas, you put in a coin, you may win jackpot, or you may win nothing, nobody knows.


----------



## HoneyLocks

lala_retro said:


> honestly I don't know why H freaks out so much at the mention of link selling. Link selling is if you want to buy X, you must buy Y. What H does is, even if you buy Y, X is not promised or guaranteed. How is that link selling? That's more like slot machines in Vegas, you put in a coin, you may win jackpot, or you may win nothing, nobody knows.


As long as people play along they make loads of money.
Milking the cow as much as possible as long as possible.

Somewhere I read the more (emotional) energy we put towards something, the more we like it, become attached to it, be it Hermès or our children. And so "the game" goes on.


----------



## lala_retro

HoneyLocks said:


> As long as people play along they make loads of money.
> Milking the cow as much as possible as long as possible.
> 
> Somewhere I read the more (emotional) energy we put towards something, the more we like it, become attached to it, be it Hermès or our children. And so "the game" goes on.



Certainly, the H marketing strategy is brilliant. I definitely value my Kelly a lot, partly because I had to "work" for it, vs. my Chanels, which I basically just asked for and received. I do think kids are a bit different though, since bags are more or less replaceable whereas kids are kind of a one off/one of a kind type of entity.


----------



## carrie8

lala_retro said:


> Certainly, the H marketing strategy is brilliant. I definitely value my Kelly a lot, partly because I had to "work" for it, vs. my Chanels, which I basically just asked for and received. I do think kids are a bit different though, since bags are more or less replaceable whereas kids are kind of a one off/one of a kind type of entity.


O yeah, they are different somehow


----------



## lala_retro

carrie8 said:


> O yeah, they are different somehow



The ultimate limited edition XD


----------



## deltalady

My unpopular opinion: not every bag with a strap needs to be a cross-body bag.


----------



## carlinha

Chypres and similar fuzzies
Birkin sellier 
Don't hurt me


----------



## QuelleFromage

Unpopular opinion #1000: it's a bag/it's a store appointment, and if it did not go well, you are not "going to die", you are not "in a state of shock for weeks", it did not "hurt your soul", and you are not going to "beg God for mercy". (These are all pretty much verbatim.) Please reserve the end of the world language for experiences that don't involve you tapping your Platinum Amex. 

*duck*


----------



## papertiger

deltalady said:


> My unpopular opinion: not every bag with a strap needs to be a cross-body bag.



Good point and ITA


----------



## carlinha

QuelleFromage said:


> Unpopular opinion #1000: it's a bag/it's a store appointment, and if it did not go well, you are not "going to die", you are not "in a state of shock for weeks", it did not "hurt your soul", and you are not going to "beg God for mercy". (These are all pretty much verbatim.) Please reserve the end of the world language for experiences that don't involve you tapping your Platinum Amex.
> 
> *duck*


I'm literally roflmao


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

QuelleFromage said:


> Unpopular opinion #1000: it's a bag/it's a store appointment, and if it did not go well, you are not "going to die", you are not "in a state of shock for weeks", it did not "hurt your soul", and you are not going to "beg God for mercy". (These are all pretty much verbatim.) Please reserve the end of the world language for experiences that don't involve you tapping your Platinum Amex.
> 
> *duck*


Leave Amex out of this madness  

But seriously, I agree. I’ve been mostly lurking and the comments that I read about not being able to get a bag is beyond wild! “She literally hated me! That’s why!”


----------



## Love Of My Life

While many want the journey or experience which I understand fully, the pre-spend to me
doesn't make sense unless you really want all the categories that H offers & that may not even go
towards a pre-spend & why buy items that you really don't want or care about to think you will
get to the head of the line, which you likely won't.
While I am not taking away the fun & excitement of getting your first H bag ( non QB or QB)
I would just consider other venues, but I feel that way because I have my Kellys & if I am looking
for another one in a skin or color, I contact other sources, JMO
It would be out of my character to make 30, 40 , 50+ phone calls for an appointment .
While there have been many who walk in & out with a bag of their choice, that is not what is to
be expected or realistic for that matter
And many of these youtubers & influencers are just a tease & don't buy half of what they say, JMO


----------



## newblonde

Hermezzy said:


> I agree with this as an absolute concept.  100%.  Everyone deserves to be treated with respect and customer service is exactly that...a service, not a trial.  As someone who used to work in retail many, many years ago, this is personal to me.
> 
> That said, I have to offer obeisance to Hermes SAs who have told me what it is like on a daily basis to work at their boutique.   Some of these things I confess I'd find tiresome:
> 1.  people coming into the store who ask for a B/K/C as the first thing, who have no general interest in the company or its philosophy or any other products
> 2.  people complaining about the high prices and blanching at what they consider to be exorbitant costs (I say complaining...not asking with interest the reasons why)
> 3.  people who are obviously resellers who come in with lists and again, have no passionate personal interest in the brand as a cultural entity and view it strictly as a commercial opportunity for personal gain
> 4.  people who don't know how to pronounce the name of the company (understandable on one level) but then get mad for being corrected/shown the correct way to pronounce it
> 5.  people who intentionally talk down to/are rude to SAs because they feel doing so will establish an air of authority and entitlement that will hopefully lead to pandering servitude
> 6.  a combination of any of the above
> 
> I don't do any of the above and there have been instances when I've had less than ideal treatment.  I, too, have had unresponsiveness from emails to SAs, have had laconic glances and barely patient in-store responsiveness.  That said, the overwhelming majority of the time, when I've just been myself and shown the basic interest in the company and products that's been with me since my teenage years, the response has been very courteous, kind, and accommodating.  I think Hermes SAs sometimes deal with stuff from customers that most other SAs never have to deal with in other luxury boutiques.


But why do we have to have an interest in the company itself?  What other brands demand that?  I like the Birkin and Constance and some jewelry and that’s it. I find most of their designs weird. Their RTW IMO is hideous.  I don’t want to spend $5,000 over retail for a used bag. I figure I’ll never get one.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## acrowcounted

newblonde said:


> But why do we have to have an interest in the company itself?  *Because the company wants to make a profit on more items than just bags.* What other brands demand that? *Quite a few premier watch companies and high end car companies, from what I’ve read. * I like the Birkin and Constance and some jewelry and that’s it. I find most of their designs weird. Their RTW IMO is hideous. *Sounds like you might not be their target customer.* I don’t want to spend $5,000 over retail for a used bag. *You could always spend $10,000 over retail for a brand new one instead.* I figure I’ll never get one.


----------



## allanrvj

newblonde said:


> But why do we have to have an interest in the company itself?  What other brands demand that?


A lot of other luxury brands. Ferrari is one example


----------



## QuelleFromage

newblonde said:


> But why do we have to have an interest in the company itself?  What other brands demand that?  I like the Birkin and Constance and some jewelry and that’s it. I find most of their designs weird. Their RTW IMO is hideous.  I don’t want to spend $5,000 over retail for a used bag. I figure I’ll never get one.


I don't want to defend Hermes too much here, because they do a lot of things that are absolutely contradictory to what they _say_ the brand is about (influencers, etc. etc.)....but the *story* is that Hermes as a maison is a lifestyle, around artisanship and handmade quality and a certain whimsicality. I *think* that's the concept they're selling, and why it can be helpful if one is really into the heritage leathers, etc. 
That has now tipped over into this crazy "prespend" thing, which has very little to do with appreciating any of the things H says they are about. Similar stuff does happen with other brands - Rolex and several other watch brands, and I even see it at Chanel now.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Ok this is quite a controversial unpopular opinion.
I am well aware that Hermes is a business with ever higher sales targets but I often find myself wishing that they would just strip back their offering.
Less gimmick -I mean pendants that look like handbags are not chic or classy (just naff), Picotin covered in a print that reminds me of the LV 'flower', t-shirts covered with print feel like a cheap shot (although not cheap) when their silk printed shirts have historically been so exquisite.
Headbands,Hair scrunchies, my list goes on.
There I've said it!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Ok this is quite a controversial unpopular opinion.
> I am well aware that Hermes is a business with ever higher sales targets but I often find myself wishing that they would just strip back their offering.
> Less gimmick -I mean pendants that look like handbags are not chic or classy (just naff), Picotin covered in a print that reminds me of the LV 'flower', t-shirts covered with print feel like a cheap shot (although not cheap) when their silk printed shirts have historically been so exquisite.
> Headbands,Hair scrunchies, my list goes on.
> There I've said it!!!


This is what the new(?) clientele wants.. gimmicky & unsophisticated offerings that many of us
would simply reject
For many of us we would turn our noses up at certain items, but for many, the more unsophisticated
& tasteless the better
What comes to mind is the rare pink Kelly doll bag.. not meant to offend, JMO


----------



## 880

newblonde said:


> But why do we have to have an interest in the company itself?  What other brands demand that?  I like the Birkin and Constance and some jewelry and that’s it. I find most of their designs weird. Their RTW IMO is hideous.  I don’t want to spend $5,000 over retail for a used bag. I figure I’ll never get one.


@newblonde , I think yours is a popular opinion  
there were B30s and k28s for about 7K USD during Covid at resale (Structurally sound and completely restorable). Some say those prices will not return, but who knows with recession.


----------



## Liberté

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Ok this is quite a controversial unpopular opinion.
> I am well aware that Hermes is a business with ever higher sales targets but I often find myself wishing that they would just strip back their offering.
> Less gimmick -I mean pendants that look like handbags are not chic or classy (just naff), Picotin covered in a print that reminds me of the LV 'flower', t-shirts covered with print feel like a cheap shot (although not cheap) when their silk printed shirts have historically been so exquisite.
> Headbands,Hair scrunchies, my list goes on.
> There I've said it!!!


If you hate this at Hermes, I can't wait to hear what you think about what's been happening at Dior since MCG and KJ arrival.
I think it's just what the market demands these days, and even if I  totally agree about those items, I think Hermes is doing it a bit scaled back at least.

Although I have to say I was a bit.... confused and underwhelmed to be polite when I saw these "H" Jordan air 1 mids Nike "knockoffs" on the H site recently...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Liberté said:


> If you hate this at Hermes, I can't wait to hear what you think about what's been happening at Dior since MCG and KJ arrival.
> I think it's just what the market demands these days, and even if I  totally agree about those items, I think Hermes is doing it a bit scaled back at least.
> 
> Although I have to say I was a bit.... confused and underwhelmed to be polite when I saw these "H" Jordan air 1 mids Nike "knockoffs" on the H site recently...
> 
> View attachment 5605155


 Sums it all up in a way, doesn't it? LOL


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Ok this is quite a controversial unpopular opinion.
> I am well aware that Hermes is a business with ever higher sales targets but I often find myself wishing that they would just strip back their offering.
> Less gimmick -I mean pendants that look like handbags are not chic or classy (just naff), Picotin covered in a print that reminds me of the LV 'flower', t-shirts covered with print feel like a cheap shot (although not cheap) when their silk printed shirts have historically been so exquisite.
> Headbands,Hair scrunchies, my list goes on.
> There I've said it!!!



The gimmicks feel “childish” ! Hermes had a reputation of being sophisticated but now The gimmicky products are tat and I wouldn’t even allow my child to wear this nonsense ever . 

The shearling fluffy shoes are just no. I would never wear slippers outside the house and these look like slippers. I was raised to leave the house “presentable / well groomed” and that means sensible footwear not slippers .

The Kelly doll or whatever it is called is awful and looks like a child’s bag and embarrassing. 

I detest when people use the race card for not receiving a bag. If a SA says no bags, it’s based on a host of factors and NOT race. It’s sad that I have read people thinking it’s because of their ethnicity. 

Unpopular opinion: it is just a bag. Too many desperate people with an entitlement ego.  Let’s be thankful we have money to purchase expensive items, money for food and a roof over our heads.


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

Liberté said:


> If you hate this at Hermes, I can't wait to hear what you think about what's been happening at Dior since MCG and KJ arrival.
> I think it's just what the market demands these days, and even if I  totally agree about those items, I think Hermes is doing it a bit scaled back at least.
> 
> Although I have to say I was a bit.... confused and underwhelmed to be polite when I saw these "H" Jordan air 1 mids Nike "knockoffs" on the H site recently...
> 
> View attachment 5605155


These shoes are just no … No for Hermes & Nike or whoever produce these monstrosities


----------



## maryg1

allanrvj said:


> A lot of other luxury brands. Ferrari is one example


Don’t they just require to sign an agreement? No resale within x months, no modification on the car, etc?
I wonder what prespend you could do with Ferrari, do they ask you to buy their RTW? a ticket for a F1 race? To visit their museum in Maranello?


----------



## Christofle

maryg1 said:


> Don’t they just require to sign an agreement? No resale within x months, no modification on the car, etc?
> I wonder what prespend you could do with Ferrari, do they ask you to buy their RTW? a ticket for a F1 race? To visit their museum in Maranello?


What they are referring to is that you have to buy a few run of the mill Ferraris before having the privilege of being offered the rarer more desirable ones.


----------



## maryg1

Christofle said:


> What they are referring to is that you have to buy a few run of the mill Ferraris before having the privilege of being offered the rarer more desirable ones.


Ok then! Then this makes sense and it would make sense at H too if the prespend was limited to leather items. 
The no resale agreement should be done by H too


----------



## allanrvj

Christofle said:


> What they are referring to is that you have to buy a few run of the mill Ferraris before having the privilege of being offered the rarer more desirable ones.


exactly. you have to buy some cars that don't look like Ferraris to be able to buy one that you can easily identify as a Ferrari



maryg1 said:


> Ok then! Then this makes sense and it would make sense at H too if the prespend was limited to leather items.
> The no resale agreement should be done by H too


can't easily be imposed by H because birkins don't require paperwork, insurance, and the amount is too low etc etc. they can only warn against resale, like the example H in Australia has imposed to a youtuber


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Build-a-B-K-collection said:


> I detest when people use the race card for not receiving a bag. If a SA says no bags, it’s based on a host of factors and NOT race. It’s sad that I have read people thinking it’s because of their ethnicity.



I agree with most of your unpopular opinions, but, respectfully, I don’t think you can unequivocally KNOW that it’s not about race. Racism manifests in many facets of life and it is certainly a possible (not necessarily probable) reason one may not receive favorable treatment (e.g. bag offers) from the brand. I’m not saying that Hermes as a brand is racist, just trying to point out the possibility that racism may come into play with SA/SM decisions/treatment.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Bentley1

I’m not drawn to the bi/tri color special order bags. I think some of them can look nice if done tastefully, but just not for me at all. 

I think the most adventurous I can get w my SO bags would be a Verso.


----------



## designsgood

ItsPurseonal said:


> I agree with most of your unpopular opinions, but, respectfully, I don’t think you can unequivocally KNOW that it’s not about race. Racism manifests in many facets of life and it is certainly a possible (not necessarily probable) reason one may not receive favorable treatment (e.g. bag offers) from the brand. I’m not saying that Hermes as a brand is racist, just trying to point out the possibility that racism may come into play with SA/SM decisions/treatment.





Build-a-B-K-collection said:


> The gimmicks feel “childish” ! Hermes had a reputation of being sophisticated but now The gimmicky products are tat and I wouldn’t even allow my child to wear this nonsense ever .
> 
> The shearling fluffy shoes are just no. I would never wear slippers outside the house and these look like slippers. I was raised to leave the house “presentable / well groomed” and that means sensible footwear not slippers .
> 
> The Kelly doll or whatever it is called is awful and looks like a child’s bag and embarrassing.
> 
> I detest when people use the race card for not receiving a bag. If a SA says no bags, it’s based on a host of factors and NOT race. It’s sad that I have read people thinking it’s because of their ethnicity.
> 
> Unpopular opinion: it is just a bag. Too many desperate people with an entitlement ego.  Let’s be thankful we have money to purchase expensive items, money for food and a roof over our heads.


There is absolutely no way to know other peoples' lived experiences. The "using the race card" accusation is frequently deployed to delegitimize and silence the voices of people of color when they speak about racism.


----------



## Smae-ze

QuelleFromage said:


> Unpopular opinion #1000: it's a bag/it's a store appointment, and if it did not go well, you are not "going to die", you are not "in a state of shock for weeks", it did not "hurt your soul", and you are not going to "beg God for mercy". (These are all pretty much verbatim.) Please reserve the end of the world language for experiences that don't involve you tapping your Platinum Amex.
> 
> *duck*


Standing ovation


----------



## Luxencoffee

Unpopular opinion: pegasus rodeo bag charms look like it could be children’s teething toy. And there is no way you dropped 800$ because it was just love at first sight. It was to meet pre-spend, be honest….


----------



## allanrvj

Luxencoffee said:


> Unpopular opinion: pegasus rodeo bag charms look like it could be children’s teething toy. And there is no way you dropped 800$ because it was just love at first sight. It was to meet pre-spend, be honest….


----------



## Buildingprofile

Luxencoffee said:


> Unpopular opinion: pegasus rodeo bag charms look like it could be children’s teething toy. And there is no way you dropped 800$ because it was just love at first sight. It was to meet pre-spend, be honest….


I would think there are tons of other things that would be easier to do prespend on… rodeos are actually hard to find in my experience.


----------



## fabdiva

allanrvj said:


> View attachment 5608228


I am cracking up!!  Because I just don't see the appeal.


----------



## ny.lon

I might be an outlier, but I wish we didn’t have to “guess” which quota bag (or any bag at the moment) is right for us before putting down a wish or request. My local store is v small so it barely has a bag display case, let alone a quota bag on display. My friends are not into luxury goods and I’m not really into social media - so I feel like I have limited good comparison for bag colours, styles and sizes in real life. (Lovely tPF photos are helpful but photos often don’t show how the bag looks in context, and they don’t show they suit _me_!). I know I could "test" order from a resale site but I'm too afraid of aggressive returns policies / bags lost in transit...

You only need to look at the amount of size/style discussion threads and variety of responses on tPF to know that people have such different preferences and styling. 

I know I am lucky, but I am also a bit sad that if I wish for a bag which is going to take many months to materialise, and then it arrives and it’s just not right for me because it’s the wrong size or style, the waiting game continues. It might be a smaller wait, but it’s still a wait. 

Maybe for those of you with an extensive bag collection already, it’s a bit easier! Also I can’t imagine what it was like pre-internet (!) but maybe bags were a bit easier to see and purchase then? Or maybe I'm just not a good stylist


----------



## caffelatte

ny.lon said:


> I might be an outlier, but I wish we didn’t have to “guess” which quota bag (or any bag at the moment) is right for us before putting down a wish or request. My local store is v small so it barely has a bag display case, let alone a quota bag on display. My friends are not into luxury goods and I’m not really into social media - so I feel like I have limited good comparison for bag colours, styles and sizes in real life. (Lovely tPF photos are helpful but photos often don’t show how the bag looks in context, and they don’t show they suit _me_!). I know I could "test" order from a resale site but I'm too afraid of aggressive returns policies / bags lost in transit...
> 
> You only need to look at the amount of size/style discussion threads and variety of responses on tPF to know that people have such different preferences and styling.
> 
> I know I am lucky, but I am also a bit sad that if I wish for a bag which is going to take many months to materialise, and then it arrives and it’s just not right for me because it’s the wrong size or style, the waiting game continues. It might be a smaller wait, but it’s still a wait.
> 
> Maybe for those of you with an extensive bag collection already, it’s a bit easier! Also I can’t imagine what it was like pre-internet (!) but maybe bags were a bit easier to see and purchase then? Or maybe I'm just not a good stylist



If you have a local resale store nearby, that might be helpful to try things on if there are no sample bags at the store to at least get a general sense. I agree though, it's hard to predict how the colors and styles will look on you! And definitely helpful to see in real life- the Birkin 25 looked so much smaller to me in real life than it did in photos somehow!


----------



## BB8

Judging by the many posts on this topic, not sure if my opinion is unpopular or popular, but here goes: my unpopular opinion is - all of these posts asking "should I ask my SA about a QB?", "when is it okay to ask about a QB?", "I've spent x-amount and my SA STILL hasn't offered me even a non-QB!" (and the list goes on and on).... is likened to asking if it is okay to blink in front of your SA, or if you're breathing "right" in front of your SA.  SAs don't have some strange superhuman powers and frankly, it is YOUR money----why are clients so scared to simply interact with their SAs like normal human beings?  Like any other human interaction, gauge your relationship and take it from there. There's no secret formula or magical pixie dust. If you're asking others how to interact with your SA, then maybe it is time to evaluate your client-SA "relationship" objectively and decide whether that "partnership" is for you. Bottom line: it's sales, not judgement day. It shouldn't be that difficult. 
Done.


----------



## Bereal

First time Kelly bag owner ..please don't shoot me. I still love the bag. Those Sangles ( hope that’s the right terminology) are a nightmare to close. I’m scared that I’m pulling on them and it’s going to warp the bag. Also the hardware is already scratched and it was pristine previously.


----------



## Book Worm

Bereal said:


> First time Kelly bag owner ..please don't shoot me. I still love the bag. Those Sangles ( hope that’s the right terminology) are a nightmare to close. I’m scared that I’m pulling on them and it’s going to warp the bag. Also the hardware is already scratched and it was pristine previously.


I noticed this with my B with ghw after the 2nd or 3rd time I took it out. 
I thought it was a natural thing once the stickers were removed


----------



## PrayersandPurses

caffelatte said:


> If you have a local resale store nearby, that might be helpful to try things on if there are no sample bags at the store to at least get a general sense. I agree though, it's hard to predict how the colors and styles will look on you! And definitely helpful to see in real life- the Birkin 25 looked so much smaller to me in real life than it did in photos somehow!


That's exactly what I did. I first went to my local consignment shop and tried on a Birkin 30, Kelly 28, and a Constance. As much as I LOVE the Kelly, it's really not for me. Looks stunning on all of you lovelies.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

ny.lon said:


> I might be an outlier, but I wish we didn’t have to “guess” which quota bag (or any bag at the moment) is right for us before putting down a wish or request. My local store is v small so it barely has a bag display case, let alone a quota bag on display. My friends are not into luxury goods and I’m not really into social media - so I feel like I have limited good comparison for bag colours, styles and sizes in real life. (Lovely tPF photos are helpful but photos often don’t show how the bag looks in context, and they don’t show they suit _me_!). I know I could "test" order from a resale site but I'm too afraid of aggressive returns policies / bags lost in transit...
> 
> You only need to look at the amount of size/style discussion threads and variety of responses on tPF to know that people have such different preferences and styling.
> 
> I know I am lucky, but I am also a bit sad that if I wish for a bag which is going to take many months to materialise, and then it arrives and it’s just not right for me because it’s the wrong size or style, the waiting game continues. It might be a smaller wait, but it’s still a wait.
> 
> Maybe for those of you with an extensive bag collection already, it’s a bit easier! Also I can’t imagine what it was like pre-internet (!) but maybe bags were a bit easier to see and purchase then? Or maybe I'm just not a good stylist


Great post.  You may try your local store and ask them to show you the “demo” or “sample” bags for size.  My local store has a bag in each size in the back.  I was in search of a Kelly and my SA brought out various sizes Ks for me to try on for size.  She called them samples or something like that.  They also have them for birkins.  Hope this helps


----------



## Bereal

Book Worm said:


> I noticed this with my B with ghw after the 2nd or 3rd time I took it out.
> I thought it was a natural thing once the stickers were removed


Yes …I discovered that


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

I have to confess that I recently got a bit tired of all the same posts/questions whether a combo of leather/colour/etc. is a good investment or what bag combo is desirable and I see myself frequenting the forum less often. I think the first question should always be if it makes your heart sing (unless it’s something that you want to gift someone else) and obviously if you have the money to purchase it without getting in financial trouble. I know that B and K bags are considered status bags and that in some circles people just have them to show to the world that they can. I guess it’s a different mindset but if I buy a bag then I want to use it and not worry about its condition and what could potentially reduce the resell-value - if your unlucky and there is water damage in your closet then the resell value is gone anyway.

Let’s make this forum a place for great advice and pictures again. I will start by saying that while Swift is more prone to scratches and more delicate than Togo, Clemence etc. it holds up great IMO. Of course, it becomes softer within time but it just shows that this bag is loved and used which I adore.


----------



## carrie8

MlleBougainvillier said:


> I have to confess that I recently got a bit tired of all the same posts/questions whether a combo of leather/colour/etc. is a good investment or what bag combo is desirable and I see myself frequenting the forum less often. I think the first question should always be if it makes your heart sing (unless it’s something that you want to gift someone else) and obviously if you have the money to purchase it without getting in financial trouble. I know that B and K bags are considered status bags and that in some circles people just have them to show to the world that they can. I guess it’s a different mindset but if I buy a bag then I want to use it and not worry about its condition and what could potentially reduce the resell-value - if your unlucky and there is water damage in your closet then the resell value is gone anyway.
> 
> Let’s make this forum a place for great advice and pictures again. I will start by saying that while Swift is more prone to scratches and more delicate than Togo, Clemence etc. it holds up great IMO. Of course, it becomes softer within time but it just shows that this bag is loved and used which I adore.


Yes, who cares if it's desirable as long i like it


----------



## BowieFan1971

MlleBougainvillier said:


> I have to confess that I recently got a bit tired of all the same posts/questions whether a combo of leather/colour/etc. is a good investment or what bag combo is desirable and I see myself frequenting the forum less often. I think the first question should always be if it makes your heart sing (unless it’s something that you want to gift someone else) and obviously if you have the money to purchase it without getting in financial trouble. I know that B and K bags are considered status bags and that in some circles people just have them to show to the world that they can. I guess it’s a different mindset but if I buy a bag then I want to use it and not worry about its condition and what could potentially reduce the resell-value - if your unlucky and there is water damage in your closet then the resell value is gone anyway.
> 
> Let’s make this forum a place for great advice and pictures again. I will start by saying that while Swift is more prone to scratches and more delicate than Togo, Clemence etc. it holds up great IMO. Of course, it becomes softer within time but it just shows that this bag is loved and used which I adore.


Having recently looked to buy a house, I can tell you that people put more thought into custom QC bags and resale than they do kitchen and bath renos and possible resale! LOL


----------



## fabdiva

BB8 said:


> Judging by the many posts on this topic, not sure if my opinion is unpopular or popular, but here goes: my unpopular opinion is - all of these posts asking "should I ask my SA about a QB?", "when is it okay to ask about a QB?", "I've spent x-amount and my SA STILL hasn't offered me even a non-QB!" (and the list goes on and on).... is likened to asking if it is okay to blink in front of your SA, or if you're breathing "right" in front of your SA.  SAs don't have some strange superhuman powers and frankly, it is YOUR money----why are clients so scared to simply interact with their SAs like normal human beings?  Like any other human interaction, gauge your relationship and take it from there. There's no secret formula or magical pixie dust. If you're asking others how to interact with your SA, then maybe it is time to evaluate your client-SA "relationship" objectively and decide whether that "partnership" is for you. Bottom line: it's sales, not judgement day. It shouldn't be that difficult.
> Done.


AMEN!!!!


----------



## gabriellecamille

papertiger said:


> *This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.
> 
> It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.
> 
> Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.
> 
> Guide between on/off topic:
> 
> Single comment = feedback.
> 
> 2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment.
> 
> 3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


The constant talk about how to get a Birkin is exhausting to listen to and making the bag less desirable.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

gabriellecamille said:


> The constant talk about how to get a Birkin is exhausting to listen to and making the bag less desirable.


YES!!!
And my unpopular opinion is....
I see so many B 25's and B 30's in pristine condition on a daily basis In Central London (even one of my colleagues who didn't give a hoot about Hermes a few years ago posted a B25 unboxing on instagram a few weeks ago)..
That They've become kind of boring.
a symbol of something I dont want to be associated with (influencers/Kardashians/Rappers).
That said I still intend to purchase a 40 at some point but I want it to be the antithesis of the poseurs Birkin..
A delicious slouchy scuffed well loved 'Jane Birkin' Birkin.
Edited to add I've also spotted a great many more obvious fakes than ever before, and worn in a very 'look at me' crook of the arm hand held aloft manner by young women in their 20's..I can tell they're fakes because of weird stretched handles, skin that looks like elephant hide, and sangles that are too skinny and just 'off'.
Most of these obvious fakes seem to be in Etoupe or Black.


----------



## voguekelly711

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> YES!!!
> And my unpopular opinion is....
> I see so many B 25's and B 30's in pristine condition on a daily basis In Central London (even one of my colleagues who didn't give a hoot about Hermes a few years ago posted a B25 unboxing on instagram a few weeks ago)..
> That They've become kind of boring.
> a symbol of something I dont want to be associated with (influencers/Kardashians/Rappers).
> That said I still intend to purchase a 40 at some point but I want it to be the antithesis of the poseurs Birkin..
> A delicious slouchy scuffed well loved 'Jane Birkin' Birkin.
> Edited to add I've also spotted a great many more obvious fakes than ever before, and worn in a very 'look at me' crook of the arm hand held aloft manner by young women in their 20's..I can tell they're fakes because of weird stretched handles, skin that looks like elephant hide, and sangles that are too skinny and just 'off'.
> Most of these obvious fakes seem to be in Etoupe or Black.


Tbh actually this is why I want to focus on collecting Kellys going forward. Don’t need 10+, but cute, tiny, and curated collection to use and enjoy that will mature over time with me.

Unpopular opinion: The over-saturation of Bs turned me off of them :/ Kanye/Julia Fox bringing some publicity to them this year kinda grossed me out. Kyle Richards from RHOBH (I know, I know, it’s a vice of mine) always makes sure to turn her Bs to the camera so they can be seen. It feels like people clout or status chasing. 

Another unpopular opinion: I don’t understand celebrities/influences who post their massive closets/collections filled with 50+ H bags. Do they use each and every one of them?!? There’s no way.

I think it’s because I’m a minimalist and anything that just sits in my closet collecting dust I end up donating/rehoming. If I buy something, I have to use it.  

Anyways back to Bs/Ks… While I enjoy the story of Jane Birkin, I’m a classic movie buff and have always loved watching Grace Kelly movies. She is so timeless… as is her namesake bag.


----------



## fabdiva

Here are my unpopular opinions.  I apologize in advance if I offend anyone.  You do you Boo, it's just my opinion(s):
1. Rodeos take away from the beauty of the Hermes bag.  All those knick knacks hanging from the bag remind me of the very large mult-colored Christmas bulbs that used to be on my tree growing up...colorful, but tacky, especially paired with twillies.  Just too much going on.  (please don't hate me).

2. I think B and K are understated low key bags.  That's why I like them.  No logos all over them.  Although, I do love a good logo from time to time.  I just rarely go for bags with the logo all over.

3. People who stalk their SAs for bags have way too much time on their hands (and were raised by wolves).


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Hermes granting wishes commentaries!  There are no wishes granted, wishes are free!  

You are spending and buying and increasing a brands’ profit margin, then if you spend enough to have their attention, you may be offered a bag they have (not necessarily your color or size preference) which you pay for.   Please stop referring to SAs granting your wish!  Also, if they know you can spend, they want you to spend more before the offer.  Dangling the carrot  until you spend so much that they offer you a  bkc.  it’s not a wish!!!!!! It’s a sale.


----------



## daisygrl

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Hermes granting wishes commentaries!  There are no wishes granted, wishes are free!
> 
> You are spending and buying and increasing a brands’ profit margin, then if you spend enough to have their attention, you may be offered a bag they have (not necessarily your color or size preference) which you pay for.   Please stop referring to SAs granting your wish!  Also, if they know you can spend, they want you to spend more before the offer.  Dangling the carrot  until you spend so much that they offer you a  bkc.  it’s not a wish!!!!!! It’s a sale.


A well contemplated and manipulative sale.


----------



## lulilu

Wait, here all along I thought the SAs are Hermes fairies who grant wishes?   No?


----------



## J'adoreHermes

In past few years, I have seen many more Kellys with handles that are either flatter or tilt to one side. My unpopular opinion is that I don’t understand why so many people accept these bags with clear quality issues to the point where Hermes no longer cares. The asymmetry really bothers me. Five years ago, I wouldn’t see any Kelly with a handle like that. I am very thankful that none of the Kellys I have been shown have had this defect, but a handle like that would be grounds for me to instantly reject the offer even if it was the perfect iteration.


----------



## EmilyM11

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Hermes granting wishes commentaries!  There are no wishes granted, wishes are free!
> 
> You are spending and buying and increasing a brands’ profit margin, then if you spend enough to have their attention, you may be offered a bag they have (not necessarily your color or size preference) which you pay for.   Please stop referring to SAs granting your wish!  Also, if they know you can spend, they want you to spend more before the offer.  Dangling the carrot  until you spend so much that they offer you a  bkc.  it’s not a wish!!!!!! It’s a sale.


Same with 'being offered'.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Bête Noir terminology used whilst referring to Hermès shopping...
"Score"
"Hermès Fairy"
"journey"


----------



## lulilu

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Bête Noir terminology used whilst referring to Hermès shopping...
> "Score"
> "Hermès Fairy"
> "journey"


"haul"


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## EmilyM11

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Bête Noir terminology used whilst referring to Hermès shopping...
> "Score"
> "Hermès Fairy"
> "journey"


'politely decline' - I mean I know it's good to be polite but I grind my teeth when I see this phrase.
I can imagine that any other shop (non luxury) that would bother clients with unwanted, uninteresting items would have 1* reviews all over the place. At Hermes we politely decline


----------



## SDC2003

When I see a qb bag photo with a client gushing over an sa saying “my sa offered me this bag and she is the best!”  Of course every sa is the best when they finally give you a bag after you spent an arm and leg.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

EmilyM111 said:


> Same with 'being offered'.


Ha!  Yes!!


----------



## greenlemur

Unpopular opinion: the vinyl "Souvenir de L'Exposition Kelly Transparent" see-through Kelly bag from 1997 was a packaging idea that wanted to be an actual bag but failed. Also there must always be fifteen (or more) of them for sale at all times on every resale site. Does anyone use them? What do you do with them?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Bête Noir terminology used whilst referring to Hermès shopping...
> "Score"
> "Hermès Fairy"
> "journey"


And....How could I forget...
The one that makes my toes curl every time...
The *Hermès "game'    *


----------



## tolliv

PrayersandPurses said:


> Just thought I would share this photo I took while I was there. This was the “Hermes”wall lol. But there were plenty more in the back stockroom.
> View attachment 5596569


The boutique in Beverly Hills is just the opposite. Empty. Nothing on display.


----------



## tolliv

louise_elouise said:


> Fascinated by this thread on etoupe
> 
> Could someone provide some pics on how etoupe can suit and not suit diff skin tones and colour profiles? I am struggling to see it, to me it’s just a dark grieve bag!
> 
> Btw does that mean something like gris T is the true suit-all taupe?


Etoupe is my favorite H color. Here is a photo of me and my Kelly 32. These are older photos.


----------



## pukasonqo

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Bête Noir terminology used whilst referring to Hermès shopping...
> "Score"
> "Hermès Fairy"
> "journey"



I am waiting for the word “quest” to be used instead of “journey”
Hermes’ gods…Technically there is only one Hermes god and “Hermes is considered the herald of the gods. He is also considered the protector of human heralds, travellers, thieves, merchants, and orators”.


----------



## Liberté

pukasonqo said:


> am waiting for the word “quest” to be used instead of “journey”
> Hermes’ gods…Technically there is only one Hermes god and “Hermes is considered the herald of the gods. He is also considered the protector of human heralds, travellers, thieves, merchants, and orators”.


Maybe that's what hermes was trying to do when they made this


----------



## carrie8

Liberté said:


> Maybe that's what hermes was trying to do when they made this



Suddenly i am singing hallelujah, hallelujah, hallelujah, ...


----------



## PrayersandPurses

tolliv said:


> The boutique in Beverly Hills is just the opposite. Empty. Nothing on display.


Oh really? Well NYC location was unbelievable! Even the back stock room was like an Hermes boutique. If you check out the Fashionphile website and click on Academy, you will see what I mean.


----------



## BowieFan1971

tolliv said:


> The boutique in Beverly Hills is just the opposite. Empty. Nothing on display.


Atlanta too. Nothing in the bag case and the SA said they had nothing.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Unpopular  opinion /thought for the day.
If the boutiques have nothing how come the resellers have so much for sale???
Fakes?/Superfakes?


----------



## voguekelly711

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Unpopular  opinion /thought for the day.
> If the boutiques have nothing how come the resellers have so much for sale???
> Fakes?/Superfakes?


I’ve often wondered this too - I truly believe superfakes permeate the secondary market more than thought.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Unpopular  opinion /thought for the day.
> If the boutiques have nothing how come the resellers have so much for sale???
> Fakes?/Superfakes?


Hmm that's an interesting/scary thought. Some bags come with a receipt from the boutique. But perhaps the others without one who knows? I just edited to add I'm sorry for the dumb question but isn't it illegal to sell counterfeit goods?


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## louise_elouise

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Unpopular  opinion /thought for the day.
> If the boutiques have nothing how come the resellers have so much for sale???
> Fakes?/Superfakes?


1. Boutiques aren’t always truthful in what they tell us
2. Stock on resale sites is accumulated over years, not just a reflection of Hermes’ current supply
3. Lots of people buy to flip, especially maybe in this market

Right?


----------



## nymeria

Superfakes can come ( and have) complete with a superfake receipt, just to really make you pause......


----------



## Helventara

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Unpopular  opinion /thought for the day.
> If the boutiques have nothing how come the resellers have so much for sale???
> Fakes?/Superfakes?


That’s my personal theory. The numbers just don’t add up.


----------



## tolliv

BowieFan1971 said:


> Atlanta too. Nothing in the bag case and the SA said they had nothing.


I am sure they have a few things but the store on a whole was completely empty. Maybe things go out as fast as they come in. ‍♀️


----------



## carlinha

MlleBougainvillier said:


> I have to confess that I recently got a bit tired of all the same posts/questions whether a combo of leather/colour/etc. is a good investment or what bag combo is desirable and I see myself frequenting the forum less often. I think the first question should always be if it makes your heart sing (unless it’s something that you want to gift someone else) and obviously if you have the money to purchase it without getting in financial trouble. I know that B and K bags are considered status bags and that in some circles people just have them to show to the world that they can. I guess it’s a different mindset but if I buy a bag then I want to use it and not worry about its condition and what could potentially reduce the resell-value - if your unlucky and there is water damage in your closet then the resell value is gone anyway.
> 
> Let’s make this forum a place for great advice and pictures again. I will start by saying that while Swift is more prone to scratches and more delicate than Togo, Clemence etc. it holds up great IMO. Of course, it becomes softer within time but it just shows that this bag is loved and used which I adore.


I'm with you, I LOVE swift leather!


----------



## gabriellecamille

louise_elouise said:


> 1. Boutiques aren’t always truthful in what they tell us
> 2. Stock on resale sites is accumulated over years, not just a reflection of Hermes’ current supply
> 3. Lots of people buy to flip, especially maybe in this market
> 
> Right?


I agree with this thought. The Birkin came out a number of years ago and has been sold globally so there are significantly more in the world than there are in stores, especially if supply is as limited as they claim. Also, I do think people are selling their bags now because all of the excessive hype makes it lose its “specialness”. I do hear of a lot of people buying to flip as well, which would lead to quite a bit of circulation always on the pre-loved market.


----------



## lulilu

Many bags and other inventory has been sent to NYC for the new store.


----------



## J'adoreHermes

lulilu said:


> Many bags and other inventory has been sent to NYC for the new store.


I completely agree. Corporate is inviting all their most prized customers that are not just based around NYC to the opening. It makes sense that Hermes wants the opening of the new Maison to have the largest and greatest stock as just another way to amaze all the guests. I feel as though many of these products would have been bought by the same select customers at their local stores.


----------



## doloresmia

Because I don’t intend on buying a quota bag - at least not a BNIB - I find H products less interesting. That coupled with the need for appointments in stores, lack of availability and high transaction based demand meaning my hanging out with my SA takes away his working time for no reason makes the pleasure of H shopping so low for me

I still love seeing H and my own H things so please continue posting lovely photos of H in action and wildlife!!!!


----------



## Liberté

louise_elouise said:


> 1. Boutiques aren’t always truthful in what they tell us
> 2. Stock on resale sites is accumulated over years, not just a reflection of Hermes’ current supply
> 3. Lots of people buy to flip, especially maybe in this market
> 
> Right?


Yeah, I think people overestimate how easy it is to resell Hermes bags, and especially outside of the very few popular models and popular colors. There are bags that have been sitting around for many, many years at certain resellers' web sites. For some reason, dropping the price doesn't seem to be an option.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Liberté said:


> Yeah, I think people overestimate how easy it is to resell Hermes bags, and especially outside of the very few popular models and popular colors. There are bags that have been sitting around for many, many years at certain resellers' web sites. For some reason, dropping the price doesn't seem to be an option.


following on from the above my probably NOT unpopular opinion is...
If people buy to flip Why do they have to be so greedy!
Some of the mark-ups I see are just insane hence the amount of BNIB that sits unsold on various sites.
One could argue that the mark-up is factoring in the spend to get the offer in the first place, *however *I am of the opinion that those buying to flip have built their profile by working as resellers.
I find it hard to get my head round the idea that a true Hermes lover spending a sizeable sum to get a quota bag offer would then accept an offer of a bag they dont like thinking "ahhh...I'll get back an extra 10k if I sell this bag"
Or am I just an idealist? or a hopeless romantic?
Do I don rose tinted specs when thinking of 'H' ?


----------



## lulilu

Greedy people will always be around, trying to flip bags.  What annoys me is the insanely high prices being asked for BNIB bags.  I've never purchased from a reseller, but at these prices could never pull the trigger.  And they manage to get the few bags I'd really love to get.  I am pretty much bag satisfied, but there are a few I covet and have seen them on reseller sites darn it, meaning a flipper got the ones in inventory.

And we've seen many posts "is this a hard to find bag, color, etc.?"  Why ask if you don't envision reselling it?


----------



## allanrvj

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> following on from the above my probably NOT unpopular opinion is...
> If people buy to flip Why do they have to be so greedy!
> Some of the mark-ups I see are just insane hence the amount of BNIB that sits unsold on various sites.
> One could argue that the mark-up is factoring in the spend to get the offer in the first place, *however *I am of the opinion that those buying to flip have built their profile by working as resellers.
> I find it hard to get my head round the idea that a true Hermes lover spending a sizeable sum to get a quota bag offer would then accept an offer of a bag they dont like thinking "ahhh...I'll get back an extra 10k if I sell this bag"
> Or am I just an idealist? or a hopeless romantic?
> Do I don rose tinted specs when thinking of 'H' ?


yes. because believe it or not, there are a lot of buyers for bags with ridiculous prices. and those unsold bags with ridiculous mark ups eventually get bought, as long as it's a brand new birkin or a (mini) kelly.

if I just want a b25, and a prespend ratio is 4:1 for a b25, I'd rather pay the equivalent markup and get exactly what I want rather than end up with a bunch of things I don't want, not to mention do a song-and-dance number with an SA just to cultivate a "relationship". aint nobody got time for that


----------



## Love Of My Life

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> following on from the above my probably NOT unpopular opinion is...
> If people buy to flip Why do they have to be so greedy!
> Some of the mark-ups I see are just  hence the amount of BNIB that sits unsold on various sites.
> One could argue that the mark-up is factoring in the spend to get the offer in the first place, *however *I am of the opinion that those buying to flip have built their profile by working as resellers.
> I find it hard to get my head round the idea that a true Hermes lover spending a sizeable sum to get a quota bag offer would then accept an offer of a bag they dont like thinking "ahhh...I'll get back an extra 10k if I sell this bag"
> Or am I just an idealist? or a hopeless romantic?
> Do I don rose tinted specs when thinking of 'H' ?



The latest insane price is for a 2019 Kelly Sellier 25 w/diamond in bleu saphir shiny porosus croc
for $175K.. it's been on hold throughout the day & so far unsold
Greed is greed & with H bags being as "haute" as they are, resellers seem to continue to be
in a strong position as well as the influencers for their share in the hunger for Hermes


----------



## Love Of My Life

J'adoreHermes said:


> I completely agree. Corporate is inviting all their most prized customers that are not just based around NYC to the opening. It makes sense that Hermes wants the opening of the new Maison to have the largest and greatest stock as just another way to amaze all the guests. I feel as though many of these products would have been bought by the same select customers at their local stores.



I understand through a VIP client out of KoP that many of their VVIP clients were not invited
to the opening & they are in an uproar about it & that inventory was limited because items
were sent to the new Madison shop
As typical, unfounded rumors are circling about with this new store opening..


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## 880

Liberté said:


> Maybe that's what hermes was trying to do when they made this



I love my mini Della cav, ( I bought mine before the video came out) but I think H was trolling all of us with this 

ETA: the popular opinion is that H lies and you need to play a game. My unpopular opinion is that H simply reserves its limited stock for regualr clients (including those of us who would shop without the lure of future QBs).


----------



## carrie8

880 said:


> I love my mini Della cav, ( I bought mine before the video came out) but I think H was trolling all of us with this
> 
> ETA: the popular opinion is that H lies and you need to play a game. My unpopular opinion is that H simply reserves its limited stock for regualr clients (including those of us who would shop without the lure of future QBs).


You are absolutely right!


----------



## 880

carrie8 said:


> You are absolutely right!


Thank you 

I’ve been trying to figure out how to say this ( not sure I’m entirely expressing the sentiment, but here goes )

An H SA is tired of being treated like a short order cook

“ I’ll have a Birkin with a side of fries“

un popular opinion: 
if you can step aside from that and respect their skill at navigating and curating h product to come out with something that’s right for you, a prospective client will have a far more enjoyable experience

if you can find an SA who gets your taste, so much the better


----------



## PrayersandPurses

880 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I’ve been trying to figure out how to say this ( not sure I’m entirely expressing the sentiment, but here goes )
> 
> An H SA is tired of being treated like a short order cook
> 
> “ I’ll have a Birkin with a side of fries“
> 
> if you can step aside from that and respect their skill at navigating and curating h product to come out with something that’s right for you, a prospective client will have a far more enjoyable experience
> 
> if you can find an SA who gets your taste, so much the better


That was how it was with my first SA, but unfortunately I am now on my 3rd and it's not the same experience. For those who are lucky enough to have a SA for a long time it's a wonderful thing! And also, this emailing instead of texting I just don't like. So again for those of you in the USA that still text your SA you're so lucky.


----------



## textilegirl

M


880 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I’ve been trying to figure out how to say this ( not sure I’m entirely expressing the sentiment, but here goes )
> 
> An H SA is tired of being treated like a short order cook
> 
> “ I’ll have a Birkin with a side of fries“
> 
> if you can step aside from that and respect their skill at navigating and curating h product to come out with something that’s right for you, a prospective client will have a far more enjoyable experience
> 
> if you can find an SA who gets your taste, so much the better


i couldn’t agree more, in fact my SA recently lamented the fact that there’s so much less time to devote to curating and delighting, and so much more, less pleasurable, time saying ’no’ to people who seem to believe H is like the grocery store.  Or encountering six people in a row who want _exactly_ the same thing, whether they’re up front about it or not.  Or scrolling through text after text (or emails) repeatedly asking about items that have already been requested (how can they do a worldwide search for something you’re so desperate to have if you keep texting asking where it is?)

Being a great SA in the luxury retail space is an actual talent; not everyone can do it well.  It’s very different from selling commodity goods, and it’s not purely transactional.  Many of the stories of customer experiences in several threads in this forum seem to me to demonstrate a lack of understanding of what a good SA actually does, and I find that disrespectful and disappointing.  I love the fact that my SA ‘gets’ me (and wants to); it makes my shopping experience so much more pleasurable and exciting than clicking on Amazon.  To be sure, I do that as well when I need to, but I like to think I recognize the difference.  

I’m afraid the more popular opinion is that there’s something wrong with not being able to get what you want on demand, and if achieving that end requires playing ‘games’ or going on a ‘journey’, (an apparent euphemism for ‘playing the game’) instead of shopping at your leisure for items that have been curated especially for you then unfortunately IMO, the games will not only begin but perpetuate.


----------



## papertiger

*Back to unpopular opinions please,.

So not to confuse, could you express yourself in those terms (or respond to posts that do) TY. *


----------



## textilegirl

papertiger said:


> *Back to unpopular opinions please,.
> 
> So not to confuse, could you express yourself in those terms (or respond to posts that do) TY. *


Sorry if that’s me, delete if necessary


----------



## papertiger

textilegirl said:


> Sorry if that’s me, delete if necessary



*Absolutely, not aimed at one in particular but we have differentiate this thread from the chat (or any other thread) otherwise we get report after report.*


----------



## Buildingprofile

880 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I’ve been trying to figure out how to say this ( not sure I’m entirely expressing the sentiment, but here goes )
> 
> An H SA is tired of being treated like a short order cook
> 
> “ I’ll have a Birkin with a side of fries“
> 
> if you can step aside from that and respect their skill at navigating and curating h product to come out with something that’s right for you, a prospective client will have a far more enjoyable experience
> 
> if you can find an SA who gets your taste, so much the better


My response to @880 's as usual grounded and wise thought is my unpopular opinion of the day... that I suspect might actually not be that unpopular of an opinion, but just one which we all would rather keep unacknowledged.

Let me explain. I would love to have 880's long-earned and well-deserved rapport with her SA, and it would truly be a dream to "let them curate for me what I would like, and I can trust their choices for me".

But I think many people (part of me included, to be honest) don't want our SAs to know who we really are - despite what we say, I DO feel like I have to put on _some _pretenses when I walk into H, to look more successful, to look more brand-loyal, to look less shocked and put off by some of the price tags. Even with my growing profile, I constantly feel like I want it to look more robust than it is - and more importantly, to look like it has more potential than my wallet would say.

I want my SA to mentally sort me into the bucket with the fat cows to be milked over time (metaphorically!)... not the walk-in clients who only want the hot leather bags and therefore get the "sorry no stock today". I don't want them to realize that yes, as much as I adore the looks and touch of some of the RTW and jewelry and sneakers for example, I simply don't have the budget to consistently buy these items, and I HAVE to be wise and prioritize my spend with H - which of course points me to the hot bags - which of course then puts me into the category with the useless clients, or worse, the resellers.

Maybe it's just an acknowledgement that I'm an aspirational H client - a true admirer who's trying to build a collection, but not one who has the firepower to be wondering why it's been XX months since I've been able to place my YYth special order.


----------



## 880

Buildingprofile said:


> I HAVE to be wise and prioritize my spend with H


Thank you for the mention. +1 with you, re my unpopular opinion: an H SA values those of us who have to be wise and prioritze  , and the ideal client is not the one who spends the most in a thoughtless fashion.

ETA: we all aspire to a certain aesthetic 
I think an H SA, or actually any premier brand SA appreciates knowing a clients boundaries. I’m happy to say, I will spend X on C product, but I think spending Y for B product is insane. (I am thinking of a leather couch in this instance)


----------



## carrie8

Buildingprofile said:


> My response to @880 's as usual grounded and wise thought is my unpopular opinion of the day... that I suspect might actually not be that unpopular of an opinion, but just one which we all would rather keep unacknowledged.
> 
> Let me explain. I would love to have 880's long-earned and well-deserved rapport with her SA, and it would truly be a dream to "let them curate for me what I would like, and I can trust their choices for me".
> 
> But I think many people (part of me included, to be honest) don't want our SAs to know who we really are - despite what we say, I DO feel like I have to put on _some _pretenses when I walk into H, to look more successful, to look more brand-loyal, to look less shocked and put off by some of the price tags. Even with my growing profile, I constantly feel like I want it to look more robust than it is - and more importantly, to look like it has more potential than my wallet would say.
> 
> I want my SA to mentally sort me into the bucket with the fat cows to be milked over time (metaphorically!)... not the walk-in clients who only want the hot leather bags and therefore get the "sorry no stock today". I don't want them to realize that yes, as much as I adore the looks and touch of some of the RTW and jewelry and sneakers for example, I simply don't have the budget to consistently buy these items, and I HAVE to be wise and prioritize my spend with H - which of course points me to the hot bags - which of course then puts me into the category with the useless clients, or worse, the resellers.
> 
> Maybe it's just an acknowledgement that I'm an aspirational H client - a true admirer who's trying to build a collection, but not one who has the firepower to be wondering why it's been XX months since I've been able to place my YYth special order.


You had me at milking the fat cow


----------



## fabdiva

880 said:


> Thank you for the mention. my unpopular opinion would be that an H SA values those of us who have to be wise and prioritze  , and the ideal client is not the one who spends the most in a thoughtless fashion.
> 
> ETA: we all aspire to a certain aesthetic


I agree 100%.  I know every store is different, but my unpopular opinion:  Customers who are not discerning with their purchases and spend crazy amounts of money for a quota bag are probably spending way more than necessary.  Sure, the SA will gladly take their money, but I think they appreciate clients who are genuine more.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

My unpopular opinion is....
Wait for it....Drumroll...
That spending power alone does not guarantee getting quota bag offers (or any bag offers at H)....
In my long fandom of Hermès I've always been honest with all my SA's that I'm a normal working woman without tons of spare cash to throw hither and thither but that I love the brand and will buy things within my budget now and then..
My sales assistants know I may pop by just to admire, or buy a bracelet, or Ullysse refill, or a fragrance..They know I love to chat about the stock.
I have been offered bags, Quota and non quota.
I think (in London at least) that the sales assistants are a little jaded by having people constantly asking about bags, or putting on aires and graces and demanding bags or throwing money at items to build a profile in order to get a bag then immediately asking about the next one.
My offers came pre and post wish list system.
I'm not special, i'm just honest open and respectful.
Edited to add..
I think now more than ever they find it refreshing to not have to deal with folk 'playing the game'..
Its relentless with customers offering bribes for bags you name it.
That behaviour if anything will likely push the 'offer' further out of reach.


----------



## BowieFan1971

My unpopular opinion…
While it certainly makes Hermès money by milking the situation while it can, H knows that many of the influx of new buyers that want a QB because it’s trendy or a status item only do not have the money to routinely buy QBs forever (very few do) and their desire to do so will wane once the next big “It” bag comes along. So like any suitor, they want to show that they are good for more than “just one thing” and to show off all they have to offer while they have your interest so that you fall in love, not just come in for the “wham bam thank you ma’am” of a QB and then ghost. So when you buy all the small items like scarves, bracelets, SLGs, etc that in theory you can afford to buy for years (and that are high profit items) to get your QB offer, H hopes you really fall so in love with these smaller items that you continue to buy them forever, even if you never buy another QB. I think that is the client an SA tries to suss out and cultivate, who they eventually offer a QB to. The ones who, no matter how they start, end up seeing a QB as a sweet addition, not an end all- be all…a delightful stop along the way, not the end destination, of a journey.


----------



## haute okole

Txoceangirl said:


> I helped a friend buy one from my SA.  SA did so as a favor...3 months later she decided she didn't like it and resold it, netted a small profit.  She certainly didn't share her positive cash flow with me.  Then she went on to shop another boutique and left my SA high and dry for future sales.  lame and uncool.


OK, WOW!  I would be on Dateline if somebody did that to me.  My unpopular opinion, I would rather be in an Hermes fitting room than sunbathing in Hawaii, Bali and Malibu. But then again, I am not sunbathing hot anymore.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## QuelleFromage

My unpopular opinion #10,976 (and I *know *this one's unpopular, although it's largely in agreement with @maxroxxherhandbags above):
"Spend ratio" is horse hockey.

1) Most boutiques are looking for long-term customers who will buy across multiple categories over time. $100K over a few years from a brand loyalist is still worth more than $20K spent in one hour to get a Birkin for a customer who is never coming back (except possibly for another Birkin). This is because H is profitable quarter over quarter and also because, and why, Hermès is still a private company. This is also why locals are prioritized, and why stores in international capitals sometimes do wishlist systems (because if you don't live there or return often, the wishlist is essentially pretty meaningless).

2) There is no standard ratio to get a "QB". It's not 1:1 or 2:1 because the retail price is not the perceived value. A Barenia Birkin 35 is 3x the retail price of an Epsom Mini Kelly, but you can get the former by being really nice, loving heritage leather,  and maybe picking up a CSGM or two. The latter requires more, and how much more literally depends on the week. I've had SAs tell me directly that this week the mini Lindy is hotter than a Birkin; next week it's back to mini Kelly; etc., and it also varies with stock. There was a period directly post-pandemic where the stock was so low that you had to be a great and longtime client to get a specific bag request filled, because your SA would literally be sending out for it. (Remember when a leather CDC was a tough find?!)

The spend ratio as any kind of fixed guide is used, as far as I can see, as some form of certainty or comfort in an oblique system but mainly results in wailing "I spent 3:1 and in my store that's supposed to easily get me the B25 Craie GHW I asked for!"


----------



## nymeria

This
The truth is rarely popular


----------



## qubed

If you going to post of picture of your new bag, remove the felt first. It looks terrible with the felt still on it.


----------



## lala_retro

qubed said:


> If you going to post of picture of your new bag, remove the felt first. It looks terrible with the felt still on it.



Also it's not a true visual representation of the bag, since the felt introduces an element of contrast to the overall coloration of the bag that wouldn't be present during daily use. But that's mainly an issue for the people viewing, not the person posting.


----------



## masanmasan

Since I pay so much for Hermes product, I wouldnt want it to operate like amazon.


----------



## textilegirl

An unpopular opinion:there should be a cooling off period (24hrs? 48hrs?) before SO orders for multiple color bags can be submitted for final approval. I did a bit of research in preparation for my first SO appointment () and while there are some really beautiful bags made, there are more than a few that I would consider extremely difficult to use with any regularity, and some combinations that just don’t work ().  Maybe a brief chance to reconsider would prevent some disasters.  JMHO; it’s your bag and you certainly should have what you want.


----------



## Book Worm

textilegirl said:


> An unpopular opinion:there should be a cooling off period (24hrs? 48hrs?) before SO orders for multiple color bags can be submitted for final approval. I did a bit of research in preparation for my first SO appointment () and while there are some really beautiful bags made, there are more than a few that I would consider extremely difficult to use with any regularity, and some combinations that just don’t work ().  Maybe a brief chance to reconsider would prevent some disasters.  JMHO; it’s your bag and you certainly should have what you want.


Like - take your time, sip some coffee and really think about that jaune with the vert jade (or wotever is the strangest combo there is) and come back to me! Lol
Sorry (not sorry), seen too many strange combos on the resale market which makes me believe the original client didn’t think things through thoroughly…


----------



## allanrvj

Since we are veering off the unpopular opinions of the brand/products towards unpopular opinions on customers, my unpopular opinion, saying this as a long-term fan of H and also a reminder to myself, is:

Sometimes people just want a Birkin (and/or a mini Kelly) and that's okay. And it doesn't matter if they got it at a really high markup price from a reseller, or they had to buy x times the amount of the bag to be offered one, it's okay. They want just a bag or two or many and that's okay.

They don't need to show knowledge, love, admiration, affection, veneration towards H. They don't need to know H's equestrian heritage/inspiration. They don't need to also like scarves, shawls, RTW, etc. They don't need to "connect" with an SA (although at the minimum they should be civil and not unpleasant/entitled). They don't need to know how to properly pronounce Hermès, it's okay. They can believe in prespend ratios, get their bag, and it's okay. They can walk in a store, be offered a quota bag without spending anything, and it's okay. Then they can sell that bag immediately afterwards for whatever reason, and it's also okay. They can try for multiple appointments in Paris, get rejected, feel the unfairness, rant in this forum, it's okay. People don't have to read their posts, people don't have to read every post in this forum, it's okay. People can use the ignore button, it's okay. You can ignore this post and ignore me, oh my god, it's so okay, I understand you


----------



## 880

aisham said:


> I hate it when people ask me to find them a brand new Kelly/Birkin from the boutique for retail price only ! I guess they want me to play the game , buy a bunch of stuff and then willingly give them the bag that was offered to me for the sole reason that I have plenty of Bs an Ks so giving away one of my 2 quote bags won't hurt me because we are friends


One girlfriend still cannot understand why I cannot introduce my SA so she can get an etoupe 30B 


Txoceangirl said:


> I helped a friend buy one from my SA. SA did so as a favor...3 months later she decided she didn't like it and resold it, netted a small profit. She certainly didn't share her positive cash flow with me. Then she went on to shop another boutique and left my SA high and dry for future sales. lame and uncool.


!!!!!!!!!!


haute okole said:


> OK, WOW! I would be on Dateline if somebody did that to me. My unpopular opinion, I would rather be in an Hermes fitting room than sunbathing in Hawaii, Bali and Malibu. But then again, I am not sunbathing hot anymore.


Thank you @haute okole for reminding me of these posts above! Totally agree 


QuelleFromage said:


> Most boutiques are looking for long-term customers who will buy across multiple categories over time


+1


allanrvj said:


> People don't have to read their posts, people don't have to read every post in this forum, it's okay. People can use the ignore button, it's okay


+1

these last two should be stickies on every H shopping thread


----------



## 336

SO's look like franken-bags. 

What happened to the days of just getting a single colour SO? Now they just look like those junkyard cars with doors and handles cobbled together from spare parts.


----------



## allanrvj

336 said:


> SO's look like franken-bags.
> 
> What happened to the days of just getting a single colour SO? Now they just look like those junkyard cars with doors and handles cobbled together from spare parts.


I'm not sure there had been "days of getting a single colour SO", as if H eventually opened up to having more than one color. In fact, before this a la carte SO process, tricolor combinations were allowed, and that was more chaotic.


----------



## shyla14

I love Evelynes!!!


----------



## DoggieBags

880 said:


> Thank you for the mention. +1 with you, re my unpopular opinion: an H SA values those of us who have to be wise and prioritze  , and the ideal client is not the one who spends the most in a thoughtless fashion.
> 
> ETA: we all aspire to a certain aesthetic
> I think an H SA, or actually any premier brand SA appreciates knowing a clients boundaries. I’m happy to say, I will spend X on C product, but I think spending Y for B product is insane. (I am thinking of a leather couch in this instance)


Agree with @880. I‘ve told my SA at various times that x or y is too expensive so she has gotten a feel over time for what I will go for both in terms of look and price point. Turning down some items offered to you for whatever reason does not put black marks on your record. They really don’t expect their clients to buy everything shown to them. After I’ve spent x amount my SA will even say to me she knows not to show me anything for awhile so she’s well versed with my budget and spending patterns by now. My SA showing me stuff is not a hint that maybe I haven’t bought enough for a QB offer. It’s a genuine I thought this might really suit you and an attempt to gauge what really works for me. They have to predict their future sales each year and their SMs have to do their podium orders each year based on what they believe their local clientele will buy. So having a strong base of clients who are predictable in both spending and buying patterns year after year really helps their budgeting process. They can’t build business forecasts based primarily on hoping that random walk-in clients will spend x amount on anything and everything. Those random walk-ins that come once or twice and then disappear are a part of their projected yearly sales but their bread and butter are their regular clients who come in year after year to spend x on y items. My unpopular opinion is that clients who accept everything and anything offered to them just to get their spend up to get a QB may actually throw off the business model making it harder for the SM to get the mix of merchandise right.


----------



## 336

allanrvj said:


> I'm not sure there had been "days of getting a single colour SO", as if H eventually opened up to having more than one color. In fact, before this a la carte SO process, tricolor combinations were allowed, and that was more chaotic.


Yes but just because you can, doesn't mean you should.

Haha I'm reminded of one of my favourite quotes from Fat Amy in Pitch Perfect - "Well... *sometimes I have the feeling I can do crystal meth, but then I think, mmm...* *better not*."


----------



## 880

Thank you @DoggieBags

im looking to butter less bread and tighten my belt until the start of the new year (which is bad timing vis-à-vis the H opening   

unpopular opinion (on a topic about which I know very little lol: In the majority thread (not here) SO seems to be highly coveted. while I’ve never done an H approved special order,  I roughly recall what @costa once wrote: the current special order selections are so limited, it’s like a paltry MtM rather than full bespoke. (apologies if I have garbled the original meaning or simply am mistaken)

The H options, IMO, seem to phone it in. i don’t care about the shade of contrast stitching or interior color. I’m not all that enamored re contrast handles, though I do own a non H bag with some.  instead of SO, I would love it if H regularly offered special limited editions in more popular sizes (not SO). Why can’t more people have a baseball bolide but in a mini size. Or bring back H metallics, and not the ugly metallic orange. I would love a gunmetal metallic mini plume.  (I may buy a light colored one and have @docride help me with that Someday). Endless Road is spectacular, but few people can lift a travel HAC empty. Mainly I think this bc my dream bag is a toile de camp de chainee in a black and white B25 (which doesn’t exist). Or a mixed media Birkin with the white, navy and black synthetic gym bag material and pattern. Brushed hardware takes a professional less than ten minutes. There is no reason why it cannot be possible on more items.

I also think it’s lacking in imagination to have zillions of exotic options, but that‘s my sour grapes bc I don’t have an exotic budget Lol. I cannot spend the same amount on a bag as on a major piece of jewelry or a car or a bathroom renovation  In the world of special order, it’s my understanding, dior seems to be much more flexible, but of course you must pay for the privilege. Horizon, while theoretically more open than SO, doesn’t seem to cover all the bases either.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## textilegirl

880 said:


> Thank you @DoggieBags
> 
> im looking to butter less bread and tighten my belt until the start of the new year (which is bad timing vis-à-vis the H opening
> 
> unpopular opinion (on a topic about which I know very little lol: In the majority thread (not here) SO seems to be highly coveted. while I’ve never done an H approved special order,  I roughly recall what @costa once wrote: the current special order selections are so limited, it’s like a paltry MtM rather than full bespoke. (apologies if I have garbled the original meaning or simply am mistaken)
> 
> The H options, IMO, seem to phone it in. i don’t care about the shade of contrast stitching or interior color. I’m not all that enamored re contrast handles, though I do own a non H bag with some.  instead of SO, I would love it if H regularly offered special limited editions in more popular sizes (not SO). Why can’t more people have a baseball bolide but in a mini size. Or bring back H metallics, and not the ugly metallic orange. I would love a gunmetal metallic mini plume.  (I may buy a light colored one and have @docride help me with that Someday). Endless Road is spectacular, but few people can lift a travel HAC empty. Mainly I think this bc my dream bag is a toile de camp de chainee in a black and white B25 (which doesn’t exist). Or a mixed media Birkin with the white, navy and black synthetic gym bag material and pattern. Brushed hardware takes a professional less than ten minutes. There is no reason why it cannot be possible on more items.
> 
> I also think it’s lacking in imagination to have zillions of exotic options, but that‘s my sour grapes bc I don’t have an exotic budget Lol. I cannot spend the same amount on a bag as on a major piece of jewelry or a car or a bathroom renovation  In the world of special order, it’s my understanding, dior seems to be much more flexible, but of course you must pay for the privilege. Horizon, while theoretically more open than SO, doesn’t seem to cover all the bases either.


I’ll have a B30 in peau porc please 

(I know, it’s a question of the quality of the larger skins, but apparently I can’t get a Bolide 35 either….)


----------



## DoggieBags

textilegirl said:


> I’ll have a B30 in peau porc please


My holy grail bag! I’ve wanted one for years so I hope there are 2 floating around in the H universe. One for you and one for me


----------



## textilegirl

Dear Pierre Hardy, 

For the record, I love my new Destin loafers, they fit my thin feet well and look great. But jeez for the love of Hermes, could you spare just a little bit of padding inside the shoe?  I’m not looking for fuzzy slippers, I know you have those available and I’ll pass thanks (don’t hate me please!) but would it hurt to soften up that insole just a tad? Is anyone going to complain ‘oh no, these shoes are way too comfy’?  I think not. 

All the best,

*textilegirl*, looking good now but could get cranky by the end of the day….


----------



## JavaJo

textilegirl said:


> Dear Pierre Hardy,
> 
> For the record, I love my new Destin loafers, they fit my thin feet well and look great. But jeez for the love of Hermes, could you spare just a little bit of padding inside the shoe?  I’m not looking for fuzzy slippers, I know you have those available and I’ll pass thanks (don’t hate me please!) but would it hurt to soften up that insole just a tad? Is anyone going to complain ‘oh no, these shoes are way too comfy’?  I think not.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> *textilegirl*, looking good now but could get cranky by the end of the day….


I am with you on this one!  I am all about the support for my high arches.. and there are some benchmarking against Gucci loafers that Mr Pierre Hardy and the Shoes Product Development team could do


----------



## redwings

Just when I am about to succeed in adding an Evelyne in the online store, it just becomes unavailable in a minute after it appeared. I need a faster server.


----------



## textilegirl

JavaJo said:


> I am with you on this one!  I am all about the support for my high arches.. and there are some benchmarking against Gucci loafers that Mr Pierre Hardy and the Shoes Product Development team could do


Might just have to check out those Gucci’s


----------



## showgratitude

nymeria said:


> Superfakes can come ( and have) complete with a superfake receipt, just to really make you pause......


True. They also come with a superfake dust bag, a superfake orange box, a superfake orange bag, and a superfake ribbon!


----------



## redwings

showgratitude said:


> True. They also come with a superfake dust bag, a superfake orange box, a superfake orange bag, and a superfake ribbon!


Actually those may be the real dust bag, real orange box and real orange bag with a real ribbon (resellers on packaging).
Everything above real authentic except for the main product.


----------



## showgratitude

redwings said:


> Actually those may be the real dust bag, real orange box and real orange bag with a real ribbon (resellers on packaging).
> Everything above real authentic except for the main product.


Probably. But they fake designer packaging (fake ribbons and receipts included) too. Not just H but different brands as well. In photos, it looks very similar..but IRL, obviously different.


----------



## QuelleFromage

allanrvj said:


> I'm not sure there had been "days of getting a single colour SO", as if H eventually opened up to having more than one color. In fact, before this a la carte SO process, tricolor combinations were allowed, and that was more chaotic.



I think tricolors killed themselves off...Paris had to keep saying no to combinations and apparently clients were upset that they couldn't get the "choices" they had made 



shyla14 said:


> I love Evelynes!!!


Does anyone not? Evies are great!! Anyway, any bag someone hates that we love means more inventory for us!


880 said:


> Thank you @DoggieBags
> 
> im looking to butter less bread and tighten my belt until the start of the new year (which is bad timing vis-à-vis the H opening
> 
> unpopular opinion (on a topic about which I know very little lol: In the majority thread (not here) SO seems to be highly coveted. while I’ve never done an H approved special order,  I roughly recall what @costa once wrote: the current special order selections are so limited, it’s like a paltry MtM rather than full bespoke. (apologies if I have garbled the original meaning or simply am mistaken)
> 
> The H options, IMO, seem to phone it in. i don’t care about the shade of contrast stitching or interior color. I’m not all that enamored re contrast handles, though I do own a non H bag with some.  instead of SO, I would love it if H regularly offered special limited editions in more popular sizes (not SO). Why can’t more people have a baseball bolide but in a mini size. Or bring back H metallics, and not the ugly metallic orange. I would love a gunmetal metallic mini plume.  (I may buy a light colored one and have @docride help me with that Someday). Endless Road is spectacular, but few people can lift a travel HAC empty. Mainly I think this bc my dream bag is a toile de camp de chainee in a black and white B25 (which doesn’t exist). Or a mixed media Birkin with the white, navy and black synthetic gym bag material and pattern. Brushed hardware takes a professional less than ten minutes. There is no reason why it cannot be possible on more items.
> 
> I also think it’s lacking in imagination to have zillions of exotic options, but that‘s my sour grapes bc I don’t have an exotic budget Lol. I cannot spend the same amount on a bag as on a major piece of jewelry or a car or a bathroom renovation  In the world of special order, it’s my understanding, dior seems to be much more flexible, but of course you must pay for the privilege. Horizon, while theoretically more open than SO, doesn’t seem to cover all the bases either.


I agree that SO options are oddly limited (with the strange exceptions of allowing things like Kelly Lettre briefly). It would be so nice to be able to order a toile combo, or even a Picnic, or as you mention an Endless Road, or a Chimere (I would love a Chimere Bolide in a smaller size). But, I'm guessing that would stretch the artisans.
What really bums me out about SOs is things like no retourne K in chèvre. I'm sure there's a reason, but no one seems to know what it is 
Horizon is limited in its own way, in the sense that you couldn't order something like the toile de camp enchainee B25 (I'd love just to find the Kelly version!). There's a fine line of reinvention vs. imitation in Horizon.


----------



## jellyv

lulilu said:


> And we've seen many posts "is this a hard to find bag, color, etc.?"  Why ask if you don't envision reselling it?


It's almost a tell.

To topic, I think H could do a better job by hiring artists for scarves who are less dependent on computer graphics and on overload as the guiding principle.


----------



## redwings

A mention of Kelly or any bag triggers the SA‘s PTSD.

Me: I am looking for a Kell—
SA (cuts me off): we have no bags.
Me: um, Kelly shoulder strap?

(SA lets off a nervous laugh): Ahhh that we have…


----------



## redwings

Stages of Progress on the Hermes website for non QB:

1. Horror: Bag unavailable when shown.
2. Excited: Added bag to order.
3. Regret : Regret why I didn’t choose to save my credit card details.
4. Merciless: (kick out stage) Got K-Oed during process. Bag now unavailable.
5. Elation: (if not kicked out) Payment processing.
6. Self destruction/pity: Payment error. Bag now unavailable.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I am someone who really dislikes the Evelyne *but* I do like Evelyne Sellier (I prefer the leather and the subtle branding).
And I find the Picotin a pointless lazy design (I've said this before)
Poor me...They are both entry price bags !
I am the definition of Beer budget Champagne taste


----------



## redwings

Pun pronunciation of Hermes rings true: Her-Mess.

Turning ladies, who really really want their bags, into a mess since Kellys and Birkins hit their height of popularity.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## 880

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I am someone who really dislikes the Evelyne *but* I do like Evelyne Sellier (I prefer the leather and the subtle branding).
> And I find the Picotin a pointless lazy design (I've said this before)
> Poor me...They are both entry price bags !
> I am the definition of Beer budget Champagne taste


I bought DH two Evelyne selliers, one of them retail, and I think it was 7K ish, so not inexpensive

the one at resale was about 4K. Both were size 33 Hunter leather

ETA: still an unpopular opinion: one has to find the right picotin


----------



## fabdiva

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I am someone who really dislikes the Evelyne *but* I do like Evelyne Sellier (I prefer the leather and the subtle branding).
> And I find the Picotin a pointless lazy design (I've said this before)
> Poor me...They are both entry price bags !
> I am the definition of Beer budget Champagne taste


Welcome to my world.  Definitely a beer budget and I don't see the appeal of Evelynes or Picotins.  I don't dislike but can't see myself buying them.  Super cute on other people though.


----------



## redwings

fabdiva said:


> Welcome to my world.  Definitely a beer budget and I don't see the appeal of Evelynes or Picotins.  I don't dislike but can't see myself buying them.  Super cute on other people though.


I will only buy an Evelyne when I need to groom a horse.


----------



## maryg1

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I am someone who really dislikes the Evelyne *but* I do like Evelyne Sellier (I prefer the leather and the subtle branding).
> And I find the Picotin a pointless lazy design (I've said this before)
> Poor me...They are both entry price bags !
> I am the definition of Beer budget Champagne taste


I fit well into that definition too! I like the Evelyne though, but I agree about the Pico.


----------



## papertiger

qubed said:


> If you going to post of picture of your new bag, remove the felt first. It looks terrible with the felt still on it.



I think some people want to signal to others it's 'store-fresh' (another term I dislike). 

It usually signals to me (someone who may take a while to use a new bag) that they have no actual intention of using it - ever


----------



## papertiger

redwings said:


> I will only buy an Evelyne when I need to groom a horse.



_That's_ _exactly_ what I thought. 

Until I bought one. 

And use it as an everyday, every day. 

If I re-read this thread, I may actually see that I wrote that somewhere.


----------



## papertiger

textilegirl said:


> An unpopular opinion:there should be a cooling off period (24hrs? 48hrs?) before SO orders for multiple color bags can be submitted for final approval. I did a bit of research in preparation for my first SO appointment () and while there are some really beautiful bags made, there are more than a few that I would consider extremely difficult to use with any regularity, and some combinations that just don’t work ().  Maybe a brief chance to reconsider would prevent some disasters.  JMHO; it’s your bag and you certainly should have what you want.



I saw a terrible combo once, I quite agree. (Lady in question seemed to love it though  )

Maybe SOs should be double-checked with the words "Are you sure about this?"  in a follow-up email 7-days later. Followed by an email just _before_ they start, reading "Are you _really _sure about this?"


----------



## papertiger

allanrvj said:


> Since we are veering off the unpopular opinions of the brand/products towards unpopular opinions on customers, my unpopular opinion, saying this as a long-term fan of H and also a reminder to myself, is:
> 
> Sometimes people just want a Birkin (and/or a mini Kelly) and that's okay. And it doesn't matter if they got it at a really high markup price from a reseller, or they had to buy x times the amount of the bag to be offered one, it's okay. They want just a bag or two or many and that's okay.
> 
> They don't need to show knowledge, love, admiration, affection, veneration towards H. They don't need to know H's equestrian heritage/inspiration. They don't need to also like scarves, shawls, RTW, etc. They don't need to "connect" with an SA (although at the minimum they should be civil and not unpleasant/entitled). They don't need to know how to properly pronounce Hermès, it's okay. They can believe in prespend ratios, get their bag, and it's okay. They can walk in a store, be offered a quota bag without spending anything, and it's okay. Then they can sell that bag immediately afterwards for whatever reason, and it's also okay. They can try for multiple appointments in Paris, get rejected, feel the unfairness, rant in this forum, it's okay. People don't have to read their posts, people don't have to read every post in this forum, it's okay. People can use the ignore button, it's okay. You can ignore this post and ignore me, oh my god, it's so okay, I understand you



Said the man with a Volyanka Plume


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Thank you @DoggieBags
> 
> im looking to butter less bread and tighten my belt until the start of the new year (which is bad timing vis-à-vis the H opening
> 
> unpopular opinion (on a topic about which I know very little lol: In the majority thread (not here) SO seems to be highly coveted. while I’ve never done an H approved special order,  I roughly recall what @costa once wrote: the current special order selections are so limited, it’s like a paltry MtM rather than full bespoke. (apologies if I have garbled the original meaning or simply am mistaken)
> 
> The H options, IMO, seem to phone it in. i don’t care about the shade of contrast stitching or interior color. I’m not all that enamored re contrast handles, though I do own a non H bag with some.  instead of SO, I would love it if H regularly offered special limited editions in more popular sizes (not SO). Why can’t more people have a baseball bolide but in a mini size. Or bring back H metallics, and not the ugly metallic orange. I would love a gunmetal metallic mini plume.  (I may buy a light colored one and have @docride help me with that Someday). Endless Road is spectacular, but few people can lift a travel HAC empty. Mainly I think this bc my dream bag is a toile de camp de chainee in a black and white B25 (which doesn’t exist). Or a mixed media Birkin with the white, navy and black synthetic gym bag material and pattern. Brushed hardware takes a professional less than ten minutes. There is no reason why it cannot be possible on more items.
> 
> I also think it’s lacking in imagination to have zillions of exotic options, but that‘s my sour grapes bc I don’t have an exotic budget Lol. I cannot spend the same amount on a bag as on a major piece of jewelry or a car or a bathroom renovation  In the world of special order, it’s my understanding, dior seems to be much more flexible, but of course you must pay for the privilege. Horizon, while theoretically more open than SO, doesn’t seem to cover all the bases either.



SOs _are _really MTOs

MTM and Horizons are quite another thing. Actually, if anyone wants to pitch an interesting request for a watch strap, agenda cover or even a UTR bag, I have a feeling it would be quite warmly received from a longterm H client.

My first experience of seeing an exotic 'in the wild' (matte croc B in a light-brown) was in H Harrods and the owner was carrying it as though 'any ol' bag', chucking it around, filled to the brim. I thought that was cool. It was living it's best life IMO. A brown matter croc (fancy) tote bag is a sporty looking day bag. I loved how she ws letting the bag look after her and not the other way round.

I only have one croc Hermes, I treat it like a real Lady, but then she is older than me and needs a little respect and manners. Prices are off the scale now (no pun intended) but I wouldn't by another bag I'd have to constantly look after. I have enough exotic bags for my top shelves.


----------



## redwings

papertiger said:


> _That's_ _exactly_ what I thought.
> 
> Until I bought one.
> 
> And use it as an everyday, every day.
> 
> If I re-read this thread, I may actually see that I wrote that somewhere.



Now I need to aim higher: buy a picotin when I need to feed a horse myself.


----------



## papertiger

jellyv said:


> It's almost a tell.
> 
> To topic, I think H could do a better job by hiring artists for scarves who are less dependent on computer graphics and on overload as the guiding principle.



This is the way of the CAD world. 

Even a beautiful (originally 1930s, Arts and Craft type) house with stunning, mature landscaped front garden, got recently remoulded into what looks like a 2D computer graphic - and not a single living thing in it's enormous frontage. Literally looks like a blk/wht print out of a CAD on cardboard


----------



## papertiger

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I am someone who really dislikes the Evelyne *but* I do like Evelyne Sellier (I prefer the leather and the subtle branding).
> And I find the Picotin a pointless lazy design (I've said this before)
> Poor me...They are both entry price bags !
> I am the definition of Beer budget Champagne taste



The funny thing is I entered with Kelly and my last bag was an Evelyne. 

Basically, longterm, we will all end-up with well-rounded Hermes collections


----------



## redwings

papertiger said:


> The funny thing is I entered with Kelly and my last bag was an Evelyne.
> 
> Basically, longterm, we will all end-up with well-rounded Hermes collections


My first was the Herbag clutch when it wasn’t that popular. Bought it because …somehow in my head, it went off *oh look …bag Lego, so cool, I can take it apart and turn it inside out if I dirty the exterior …four chances with a spare reversible canvas part *.

Now it functions as a bag insert.


----------



## paula24jen

redwings said:


> Now I need to aim higher: buy a picotin when I need to feed a horse myself.


Ah, you need a Mangeoire to feed your horse, an Evelyne is for carrying the brushes!


----------



## redwings

paula24jen said:


> Ah, you need a Mangeoire to feed your horse, an Evelyne is for carrying the brushes!
> 
> View attachment 5619888


Note to self : buy a horse, feed it snacks with a picotin, feed the meals with a mangeoire and stuff its grooming kit in an Evelyne. Order a Hermes saddle pad and saddle and buy an Hermes wooden box for hermes saddle bath and balm.

That horse will be using more Hermes than me in a day.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## QuelleFromage

redwings said:


> Note to self : buy a horse, feed it snacks with a picotin, feed the meals with a mangeoire and stuff its grooming kit in an Evelyne. Order a Hermes saddle pad and saddle and buy an Hermes wooden box for hermes saddle bath and balm.
> 
> That horse will be using more Hermes than me in a day.


Don't forget the HAC for the saddle itself!


----------



## redwings

QuelleFromage said:


> Don't forget the HAC for the saddle itself!


Let me initiate the ‘true return to the equestrian roots of Hermes’.
Unfortunately, …my (wallet and) heritage don’t match the equestrian roots… my ancestors believed the true skill of horsemanship is demonstrated through bare back riding. No saddle, nothing.


----------



## Makenna

redwings said:


> Note to self : buy a horse, feed it snacks with a picotin, feed the meals with a mangeoire and stuff its grooming kit in an Evelyne. Order a Hermes saddle pad and saddle and buy an Hermes wooden box for hermes saddle bath and balm.
> 
> That horse will be using more Hermes than me in a day.


I am laughing so hard in my office, people are giving me weird looks as they're walking pass.  Thanks for a good laugh!


----------



## redwings

Makenna said:


> I am laughing so hard in my office, people are giving me weird looks as they're walking pass.  Thanks for a good laugh!


Here’s one for you

A business tagged #hermesshoerepair . I am sorely tempted to let them know how wrong the tag reads at first glance...


----------



## Makenna

redwings said:


> Here’s one for you
> 
> A business tagged #hermesshoerepair . I am sorely tempted to let them know how wrong the tag reads at first glance...


Now my husband is wondering why I am laughing hysterically.

Sorry, I know we’re OT.


----------



## periogirl28

My unpopular opinion is Horizon is not meant to give clients what they really, really want. It's for Hermes to decide  to give you what they want.


----------



## papertiger

*Ladies and gentleman and others, I have no wish to stop the fun, but can we get back to listing out unpopular opinions please*


----------



## DoggieBags

periogirl28 said:


> My unpopular opinion is Horizon is not meant to give clients what they really, really want. It's for Hermes to decide  to give you what they want.


Best description of Horizon!


----------



## periogirl28

DoggieBags said:


> Best description of Horizon!


You know it!


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> My unpopular opinion is Horizon is not meant to give clients what they really, really want. It's for Hermes to decide  to give you what they want.



I have a feeling there is a very long and 'Parisienne' story behind this opinion


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


> I have a feeling there is a very long and 'Parisienne' story behind this opinion


Ah the stories I could tell... but then I would be put on a Hermes Blacklist.


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> Ah the stories I could tell... but then *I would be put on a Hermes Blacklist.*



You - never - ever


----------



## tinkerbell68

TBH, I suspect that this unpopular opinion is directed not at Hermès but at Hermès' clientele...if you are taking a photograph of your beautiful new Birkin/Kelly to share on this forum, please, please, please, take off the felt! I understand that the presence of felt suggests that the bag has come directly from a boutique, but it does not enhance the bag. I want to see the incredibly beautiful bag crafted entirely by one artist, not the felt intended to protect it in storage. I promise that removing the felt for the moment that it takes for you to capture an image will not harm the bag and that I will not question the authenticity of your bag because it does not have felt on it.


----------



## QuelleFromage

tinkerbell68 said:


> TBH, I suspect that this unpopular opinion is directed not at Hermès but at Hermès' clientele...if you are taking a photograph of your beautiful new Birkin/Kelly to share on this forum, please, please, please, take off the felt! I understand that the presence of felt suggests that the bag has come directly from a boutique, but it does not enhance the bag. I want to see the incredibly beautiful bag crafted entirely by one artist, not the felt intended to protect it in storage. I promise that removing the felt for the moment that it takes for you to capture an image will not harm the bag and that I will not question the authenticity of your bag because it does not have felt on it.


Sadly I have just violated this, but there's a reason (and this might be another of my unpopular opinions). Once the felt comes off I am always trying to remember *exactly* how to get it back on!


----------



## DoggieBags

QuelleFromage said:


> Sadly I have just violated this, but there's a reason (and this might be another of my unpopular opinions). Once the felt comes off I am always trying to remember *exactly* how to get it back on!


This exactly !


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## sphere99

Evelyne is my favorite H bag, there I said it! It's the most useful for my day to day life while still feeling somewhat good about what I am wearing!


----------



## maryg1

sphere99 said:


> Evelyne is my favorite H bag, there I said it! It's the most useful for my day to day life while still feeling somewhat good about what I am wearing!


I’ve just tried one in etoupe and I loved it! Also hubby liked it and said the color was great, as it changes to grey, beige and he said it even had green undertones. Definitely a bag to have for me


----------



## PrayersandPurses

sphere99 said:


> Evelyne is my favorite H bag, there I said it! It's the most useful for my day to day life while still feeling somewhat good about what I am wearing!


OMG me three.  Actually I initially wasn't crazy about the bag, as I never wore crossbody bags, until I tried it on this summer. Well that was it for me. Now I have 2. The Bolide is a close second for me.


----------



## CTLover

periogirl28 said:


> My unpopular opinion is Horizon is not meant to give clients what they really, really want. It's for Hermes to decide  to give you what they want.


What's Horizon?


----------



## DoggieBags

CTLover said:


> What's Horizon?








						made to order/tailor made/commande speciale - Horizons
					

if you submit your own idea of how a bag is like and structured and let Hermes design it based on your idea, will you expect that this bag is exclusive to you?  In other words, will you expect that Hermes can produce the same bag to other customers without your authorisation?




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## gbese

That there really isn't any lowkey hermes bags. Quality alone always stands out


----------



## maryg1

Another unpopular opinion:
Oasis sandals are nice but IMO look best if worn with dresses or tailored pants/skirts.
If worn with leggings and t-shirts it looks like the person just got out of bed and didn’t feel like to dress for the day


----------



## BowieFan1971

I like the felt bags, including the Picotin. With the Barenia trim, it is so in line with the equestrian aesthetic of Hermès history. The Camail, Cabalicol and Petit Ceinture bags in grey felt are perfection!!!!!! No, it’s not leather, but it’s certainly not flimsy and requires no more care than many of their leathers.


----------



## textilegirl

BowieFan1971 said:


> I like the felt bags, including the Picotin. With the Barenia trim, it is so in line with the equestrian aesthetic of Hermès history. The Camail, Cabalicol and Petit Ceinture bags in grey felt are perfection!!!!!! No, it’s not leather, but it’s certainly not flimsy and requires no more care than many of their leathers.


Merino felt can take hard wearing, including weather, and also is sustainable; I think it gets a bit unfairly maligned but then again, I tend to like the oddball stuff


----------



## redwings

(Not bag-related- they have no stock for those as usual and expected)

Belts - sorry no stock. (Remaining belts are sad)
Bag Straps - sorry no stock. (Either too small or wrong type of ’adapter’ in stock)
Shoes - sorry no stock. (Size remaining : 36 - too small)
Clic clac - sorry no stock, last one on display and cannot be sold.
Air tag - display only, no stock except for colors I already have.
RTW - sorry no stock (in my size - only small left)

Argghhh….my local store is going to be nicknamed ‘no stock‘ hermes.


----------



## QuelleFromage

My unpopular opinion #2,000,000 is that there are far too many blogs out there with decent SEO spreading bad H info. The "Clemence blisters in water" thing? The earliest result I can see is from Bragmybag in 2014 (it's probably from earlier and elsewhere) but it's been repeated infinitely, including by people who should have their own expertise, like Madison Ave Couture. 

IF YOU ARE NOT SURE DON'T PRESENT YOURSELF AS AN EXPERT TO DRIVE CLICKS AND SELL BAGS. Say "it has been said that, but no proof exists" or whatever, but don't cut and paste someone's bad info as your learned knowledge. tPF is a great antidote here, thank goodness, because we actually have experience as a group. 

 (In the Clemence case I'm pretty sure someone at some point just mixed up Clemence and Box, or maybe Epsom, and now at least a few times every year someone asks about Clemence and water, which is not an issue.)


----------



## redwings

QuelleFromage said:


> My unpopular opinion #2,000,000 is that there are far too many blogs out there with decent SEO spreading bad H info. The "Clemence blisters in water" thing? The earliest result I can see is from Bragmybag in 2014 (it's probably from earlier and elsewhere) but it's been repeated infinitely, including by people who should have their own expertise, like Madison Ave Couture.
> 
> IF YOU ARE NOT SURE DON'T PRESENT YOURSELF AS AN EXPERT TO DRIVE CLICKS AND SELL BAGS. Say "it has been said that, but no proof exists" or whatever, but don't cut and paste someone's bad info as your learned knowledge. tPF is a great antidote here, thank goodness, because we actually have experience as a group.
> 
> (In the Clemence case I'm pretty sure someone at some point just mixed up Clemence and Box, or maybe Epsom, and now at least a few times every year someone asks about Clemence and water, which is not an issue.)


My Togo just gets an extra vein after the rain. It’s veiny as heck but the leather grows on me which comes to another unpopular opinion:

Togo veins are ‘defects’.

Nope, they are not…they are the true character of the Togo leather being a naturally veiny thing…


----------



## 880

textilegirl said:


> Merino felt can take hard wearing, including weather, and also is sustainable; I think it gets a bit unfairly maligned but then again, I tend to like the oddball stuff


I feel the same way about toile


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> I feel the same way about toile


I’ve gained an appreciation for that too. And canvas.


----------



## adiomaxo

QuelleFromage said:


> My unpopular opinion #2,000,000 is that there are far too many blogs out there with decent SEO spreading bad H info. The "Clemence blisters in water" thing? The earliest result I can see is from Bragmybag in 2014 (it's probably from earlier and elsewhere) but it's been repeated infinitely, including by people who should have their own expertise, like Madison Ave Couture.
> 
> IF YOU ARE NOT SURE DON'T PRESENT YOURSELF AS AN EXPERT TO DRIVE CLICKS AND SELL BAGS. Say "it has been said that, but no proof exists" or whatever, but don't cut and paste someone's bad info as your learned knowledge. tPF is a great antidote here, thank goodness, because we actually have experience as a group.
> 
> (In the Clemence case I'm pretty sure someone at some point just mixed up Clemence and Box, or maybe Epsom, and now at least a few times every year someone asks about Clemence and water, which is not an issue.)


Agree on this. My P is in Clemence and it’s gotten water on it sometimes (not a downpour but droplets here and there) and it’s fine. I also use 100% water only baby wipes to clean the bag after use since it’s Nata and so far so good


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## adiomaxo

redwings said:


> (Not bag-related- they have no stock for those as usual and expected)
> 
> Belts - sorry no stock. (Remaining belts are sad)
> Bag Straps - sorry no stock. (Either too small or wrong type of ’adapter’ in stock)
> Shoes - sorry no stock. (Size remaining : 36 - too small)
> Clic clac - sorry no stock, last one on display and cannot be sold.
> Air tag - display only, no stock except for colors I already have.
> RTW - sorry no stock (in my size - only small left)
> 
> Argghhh….my local store is going to be nicknamed ‘no stock‘ hermes.


This, together with the often long wait to just get into the store itself kills all the joy of luxury shopping.


----------



## Tykhe

adiomaxo said:


> Agree on this. My P is in Clemence and it’s gotten water on it sometimes (not a downpour but droplets here and there) and it’s fine. I also use 100% water only baby wipes to clean the bag after use since it’s Nata and so far so good


I have a clemence picotin in rose Sakura and it has been used and abused. My son once dumped an entire bowl of apple sauce on it, I have dropped coffee on it, and I use it as my rain bag. It looks great. If I ever get another SO I will ask for a b25 in clemence in rose Sakura because it is indestructible


----------



## papertiger

Tykhe said:


> I have a clemence picotin in rose Sakura and it has been used and abused. My son once dumped an entire bowl of apple sauce on it, I have dropped coffee on it, and I use it as my rain bag. It looks great. If I ever get another SO I will ask for a b25 in clemence in rose Sakura because it is indestructible



That's why QF mentioned it. 

There is some very worrying _mis_information about H leathers and practices. Peau Porc suffered from the same






						Ode to Peau Porc
					

I don't know exactly: I remember having a chat with my SM several years ago about Peau Porc, and he told me that H had re-issued it for a very short time in the early 2000s. But I can't tell you exactly what years. I would love to have a bag in this leather, although he told me it's "fragile"...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## lulilu

adiomaxo said:


> Agree on this. My P is in Clemence and it’s gotten water on it sometimes (not a downpour but droplets here and there) and it’s fine. I also use 100% water only baby wipes to clean the bag after use since it’s Nata and so far so good


That's the point, clemence can get wet -- more than droplets here and there -- and "withstand" it, so long as it's dried off in a reasonable amount of time.  All of mine have, including the 2006 version of mine in my photo.  For self-proclaimed experts to state otherwise is reckless.


----------



## textilegirl

Unpopular opinion: I’ll take clemence every day of the week and twice on Sunday, never mind the weight. I think vein-y Togo is visually beautiful and very appealing but that dry hand is a deal breaker for me   And +1 for clemence and weather, no problems ever.


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> That's why QF mentioned it.
> 
> There is some very worrying _mis_information about H leathers and practices. Peau Porc suffered from the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ode to Peau Porc
> 
> 
> I don't know exactly: I remember having a chat with my SM several years ago about Peau Porc, and he told me that H had re-issued it for a very short time in the early 2000s. But I can't tell you exactly what years. I would love to have a bag in this leather, although he told me it's "fragile"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Porc is regularly used as trim on Gucci bags and footballs were made of it so I would never think “fragile”


----------



## textilegirl

BowieFan1971 said:


> Porc is regularly used as trim n Gucci bags and footballs were made of it so I would never think “fragile”


Not certain of this but I think there are (at least) two different animals involved in producing items from the species, and I think the football pigskin is one, and porc for leather goods is another. I seem to recall reading about peau porc in the clubhouse thread. Calling @allanrvj for correction/further info….


----------



## allanrvj

textilegirl said:


> Not certain of this but I think there are (at least) two different animals involved in producing items from the species, and I think the football pigskin is one, and porc for leather goods is another. I seem to recall reading about peau porc in the clubhouse thread. Calling @allanrvj for correction/further info….


I think there are two types, but I’m not completely sure. Because there is one that is stiff and used for bags and wallets, and another one that is softer, used for making gloves.


----------



## papertiger

textilegirl said:


> Not certain of this but I think there are (at least) two different animals involved in producing items from the species, and I think the football pigskin is one, and porc for leather goods is another. I seem to recall reading about peau porc in the clubhouse thread. Calling @allanrvj for correction/further info….



I think you may mean Peccary. Wild boar is what Gucci used (native to Tuscany as is Gucci) not sure which pig type H use but this is not the correct to go into it. Please contribute/read here:

       Ode to Peau Porc


----------



## etoile de mer

880 said:


> I feel the same way about toile



Your new toile bag is beautiful!!


----------



## 880

etoile de mer said:


> Your new toile bag is beautiful!!


Thank you so much @etoile de mer !


----------



## Dreaming Big

1. That there is a magic formula for getting a Kelly or Birkin. 
2. That many people don’t  care about the beauty of other bags and products. Perhaps this mystifies me most because people obsessed with fashion and luxury seem not to develop a personal style. 
3. That people don’t understand that H is a business. Their strategy is not to be taken personally.


----------



## carrie8

Dreaming Big said:


> 1. That there is a magic formula for getting a Kelly or Birkin.
> 2. That many people don’t  care about the beauty of other bags and products. Perhaps this mystifies me most because people obsessed with fashion and luxury seem not to develop a personal style.
> 3. That people don’t understand that H is a business. Their strategy is not to be taken personally.


Preach


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

People referring to their 'Journey' in relation to shopping at Hermès or receiving their 1st quota bag offer is starting to annoy me even more than it used to.
The term is one I've heard used by people who have been on 12 step programmes and similar whilst overcoming addiction.
Ditto I've also heard 'journey' used by those who have found religion or re-kindled their faith.
Perhaps Hermes is a form of addiction? Or the stores and bags a place and item worthy of worship?
We're talking about shopping, buying nice stuff.
The term 'journey' adds a kind of seriousness to the act of shopping that rankles with me.
Shopping should be fun!
Not a 12-step-'what to buy next to reach my quota bag'-programme.


----------



## redwings

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> People referring to their 'Journey' in relation to shopping at Hermès or receiving their 1st quota bag offer is starting to annoy me even more than it used to.
> The term is one I've heard used by people who have been on 12 step programmes and similar whilst overcoming addiction.
> Ditto I've also heard 'journey' used by those who have found religion or re-kindled their faith.
> Perhaps Hermes is a form of addiction? Or the stores and bags a place and item worthy of worship?
> We're talking about shopping, buying nice stuff.
> The term 'journey' adds a kind of seriousness to the act of shopping that rankles with me.
> Shopping should be fun!
> Not a 12-step-'what to buy next to reach my quota bag'-programme.



The worship aka Hermes “Journey” consists of  “financial sacrifices of the wallet to gain QB favours” and 101 questions on how to act in the relationship with the sales acolyte gatekeepers of the Hermes QB.

A spiritual quest of fine leather craftsmanship, apparently restricted only to QB, for all discerning (and gullible) souls who truly believe in the holy infallible words of other Hermes worshippers on social media who are in turn keen to share their experience of their selfless pre-spend sacrifice to Hermes for the sake of the holy grail bag.

Little did they know how the others found other less painful ways…


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## periogirl28

My very unpopular tendency is to think of my Hermes purchase and relationship history as a "journey". I think of it as my journey from a noob to someone who hopefully has learnt something about the history and know- how of the Maison, been fortunate to visit ateliers and the family museum, as well as have bespoke bags made for us. With my knowledge gained I think I have curated a collection which reflects my taste, style and preferences.


----------



## 1CC

My unpopular opinion in many people’s minds

Shopping at Hermes is no longer a luxury experience because …. Inventory is constantly low or non existent. Meeting an SA for the first time, they lie with “no stock” but good stuff magically appears after dropping serious coin. Fear of buying online as if you’re cheating with a lover when your home store is not putting out. Not returning an item because it dings your profile. Buying expensive things that honestly aren’t stylish or pretty because there’s nothing else to buy and need to continuously spend. And the emotionally beat down of lusting for a qb so that when something is ‘offered’ you are so over the moon.


----------



## louise_elouise

1CC said:


> My unpopular opinion in many people’s minds
> 
> Shopping at Hermes is no longer a luxury experience because …. Inventory is constantly low or non existent. Meeting an SA for the first time, they lie with “no stock” but good stuff magically appears after dropping serious coin. Fear of buying online as if you’re cheating with a lover when your home store is not putting out. Not returning an item because it dings your profile. Buying expensive things that honestly aren’t stylish or pretty because there’s nothing else to buy and need to continuously spend. And the emotionally beat down of lusting for a qb so that when something is ‘offered’ you are so over the moon.


Agree. The exception to this is when an SA (and the store) really knows you and greet you accordingly. 

But even then, for the price paid, it’s not really luxury imo


----------



## 880

1CC said:


> My unpopular opinion in many people’s minds


@1CC, I think sadly yours is a popular opinion

if I felt that way, and if I didn’t love other H products, I would simply buy from the secondary market. (i buy both)

ETA: my unpopular opinion (after reading a few shopping threads) a good SA *should* prioritize long standing, high spending regular customer over someone new who only wants the latest mini BK. If an SA says it will take 2-3 years for you to get the popular bag you saw on instagram, don’t blame the SA. H artificial scarcity and brand exclusivity is how H chooses to manage its business. (I am not a VIP and also have to practice patience 

ETA: I do agree that true luxury is not found with a premier big business brand


----------



## 1CC

880 said:


> @1CC, I think sadly yours is a popular opinion
> 
> if I felt that way, and if I didn’t love other H products, I would simply buy from the secondary market. (i buy both)


I’d only buy secondary market if it’s from my friends who got it directly from the store. I happen to know first hand that quality of some replicas are so precise that many SAs can’t distinguish.


----------



## 1CC

880 said:


> @1CC, I think sadly yours is a popular opinion
> 
> if I felt that way, and if I didn’t love other H products, I would simply buy from the secondary market. (i buy both)
> 
> ETA: my unpopular opinion (after reading a few shopping threads) a good SA should prioritize long standing, high spending regular customer over someone who is new to the boutique who only wants the latest mini BK. If an SA says it will take 2-3 years for you to get the popular bag you saw on instagram, don’t blame the SA. It’s how the business was structured and how H protects its brand exclusivity.


Yes that’s the norm but end goal is same, it’s all business and meeting sales revenue

Edited - TMI


----------



## 1CC

880 said:


> …. a good SA *should* prioritize long standing, high spending regular customer ….


True until the SA leaves H and nothing is communicated by the SA or SM to their customers who are left in limbo per recent posts from some. C’mon this is Hermes, not TJ Maxx


----------



## redwings

1CC said:


> My unpopular opinion in many people’s minds
> 
> Shopping at Hermes is no longer a luxury experience because …. Inventory is constantly low or non existent. Meeting an SA for the first time, they lie with “no stock” but good stuff magically appears after dropping serious coin. Fear of buying online as if you’re cheating with a lover when your home store is not putting out. Not returning an item because it dings your profile. Buying expensive things that honestly aren’t stylish or pretty because there’s nothing else to buy and need to continuously spend. And the emotionally beat down of lusting for a qb so that when something is ‘offered’ you are so over the moon.


Fortunately my SA advised me : just grab any bag you like off the Internet. 

I have been granted permission! Woohoo!


----------



## paula24jen

redwings said:


> Fortunately my SA advised me : just grab any bag you like off the Internet.
> 
> I have been granted permission! Woohoo!


My SA said the same, she even emailed to congratulate me on my purchase when I was quick enough to get a bag she knew I was after…


----------



## redwings

paula24jen said:


> My SA said the same, she even emailed to congratulate me on my purchase when I was quick enough to get a bag she knew I was after…


Unpopular opinion: our stores really have no stock!


----------



## allanrvj

redwings said:


> Unpopular opinion: our stores really have no stock!


same. my store literally tells people to go to Paris for bags


----------



## redwings

allanrvj said:


> same. my store literally tells people to go to Paris for bags


Only to be told ‘no leather appointments’ aka ‘unsuccessful’ at FSH.


----------



## periogirl28

allanrvj said:


> same. my store literally tells people to go to Paris for bags


What??? Really!


----------



## allanrvj

periogirl28 said:


> What??? Really!


yes. I don't know how it is now but a month ago my SA told me that if I want a Kelly Sellier 28 or Mini Kelly I should just try my luck in Paris. and I heard another customer who wanted a Della Cavalleria was also advised to go to Paris because the store doesn't receive a lot of bags. hopefully the situation changes in the future.


----------



## 880

Everyone’s experience is different, but a ‘nice SA’ intro to an unknown, first time client will not result in a QB of one’s dreams.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## millivanilli

unpopular opinion: the runway show was hideous. Looked as if someone cut a lot of tents and sew it together.


----------



## sammidutchgirl

Unpopular opinion: I think people spending thousands of dollars on stuff they don't need just to be offered the chance to spend thousands more on a handbag is ridiculous. I know the bags are beautiful and the craftsmanship/quality is amazing, but the two times I went to Hermes I felt like a masochist. Getting attitude from a snobby SA while I'm the one spending the money, no thanks.


----------



## 1CC

sammidutchgirl said:


> Unpopular opinion: I think people spending thousands of dollars on stuff they don't need just to be offered the chance to spend thousands more on a handbag is ridiculous. I know the bags are beautiful and the craftsmanship/quality is amazing, but the two times I went to Hermes I felt like a masochist. Getting attitude from a snobby SA while I'm the one spending the money, no thanks.


Agree with your unpopular opinion. If I’m going to spend $3k or $5k or $10k, I want to enjoy the full luxury experience and not some stuck up attitude like her panties are twisted up her behind. And to be transparent, I’m like the nicest and most polite customer whenever I shop. It’s only on these threads where I can vent. 

Hey there’s an idea for a new thread …. Hermes venting …. Lol


----------



## redwings

Unpopular opinion - the mods will get a headache and the pages will run into more than thousands…


1CC said:


> Hey there’s an idea for a new thread …. Hermes venting …. Lol


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

My unpopular opinion (judging by the most recent posts) Is that I have mainly encountered charming friendly assistants in the London stores.
In fact the only store where I felt pretty much ignored and never encountered much charm was Bond St..But a good few years ago (maybe 8 or so?) that was my home store for awhile and I had lovely encounters with the sales associates there.
My other unpopular opinion is..
Due to the current Hermes mania and newly minted awareness of the bags and the brand I'm sure that the Sales associates are run ragged and part of the perceived 'attitude' may be caused by having to deal with zillions of needy quota bag and Oran hunters day in day out (I mention Orans because recently every one seems to be wearing a pair or wanting a pair..In fact there was a family on the Sofa when I was in CP over the weekend ..and mother, grand-mother and daughter were all trying them on)


----------



## demicouture

very unpopular: BUT, no Kelly or Birkin is for evening use or worse even wedding.. except the kelly pochettes. 
also, Birkin and Kellys are supposed to be worn in a nonchalant way with a nonchalant outfit (even a chic outfit should be nonchalant)


----------



## Christofle

demicouture said:


> very unpopular: BUT, no Kelly or Birkin is for evening use or worse even wedding.. except the kelly pochettes.
> also, Birkin and Kellys are supposed to be worn in a nonchalant way with a nonchalant outfit (even a chic outfit should be nonchalant)


Even worse at a funeral… a lady showed up to my grandfather’s funeral with a 35 cm croc birkin in braise. It was really in poor taste…


----------



## louise_elouise

demicouture said:


> very unpopular: BUT, no Kelly or Birkin is for evening use or worse even wedding.. except the kelly pochettes.
> also, Birkin and Kellys are supposed to be worn in a nonchalant way with a nonchalant outfit (even a chic outfit should be nonchalant)


Oh so interesting! Not even mini Kelly or k25 sellier for dinner?


----------



## demicouture

louise_elouise said:


> Oh so interesting! Not even mini Kelly or k25 sellier for dinner?


Haha, everyone is free to do as they please of course but I am kinda old school and come from Grace Kelly land... the old school way is only pochettes for dinner and even lunches.
Anything without a top handle and/or crossbody strap.  I suppose a Mini Kelly is sort of doable without the long strap


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

louise_elouise said:


> Oh so interesting! Not even mini Kelly or k25 sellier for dinner?


I would wear a Kelly 25 to a smart restaurant (heck I've worn my Jypseire 31, Kelly 40 to a very fashionable and pricy restaurant )
I wouldn't carry a Kelly to a black tie red carpet event however..no matter how small.
Back on topic.
Unpopular opinion....
I do tend to wonder how many newbie Quota bag chasers once they have achieved the HG (whether it be via overpriced re-sellers or building a profile, or even via FSH lottery) find themselves ecstatic for a day or so, post lots of photos of their bag, take it out a few times and then feel a sense of anticlimax...
Do they realise that its still 'just a bag', that their life isn't suddenly better or more complete because they own it,
and that life just goes on as before...


----------



## Lilikay

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My unpopular opinion (judging by the most recent posts) Is that I have mainly encountered charming friendly assistants in the London stores.
> In fact the only store where I felt pretty much ignored and never encountered much charm was Bond St..But a good few years ago (maybe 8 or so?) that was my home store for awhile and I had lovely encounters with the sales associates there.
> My other unpopular opinion is..
> Due to the current Hermes mania and newly minted awareness of the bags and the brand I'm sure that the Sales associates are run ragged and part of the perceived 'attitude' may be caused by having to deal with zillions of needy quota bag and Oran hunters day in day out (I mention Orans because recently every one seems to be wearing a pair or wanting a pair..In fact there was a family on the Sofa when I was in CP over the weekend ..and mother, grand-mother and daughter were all trying them on)


I share your unpopular opinion. I’ve had amazing experiences in the H stores. They are friendly, polite, fun and treat me like the loyal customer I am. They just don’t give me bags


----------



## Buildingprofile

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I would wear a Kelly 25 to a smart restaurant (heck I've worn my Jypseire 31, Kelly 40 to a very fashionable and pricy restaurant )
> I wouldn't carry a Kelly to a black tie red carpet event however..no matter how small.
> Back on topic.
> Unpopular opinion....
> I do tend to wonder how many newbie Quota bag chasers once they have achieved the HG (whether it be via overpriced re-sellers or building a profile, or even via FSH lottery) find themselves ecstatic for a day or so, post lots of photos of their bag, take it out a few times and then feel a sense of anticlimax...
> Do they realise that its still 'just a bag', that their life isn't suddenly better or more complete because they own it,
> and that life just goes on as before...


Very very very respectfully disagree, in our case. We scored a K at FSH on our honeymoon trip - the first time I had even really learned about H (I previously thought it was just one of "those luxury brands"). And now I'm ADDICTED, so much so that I spend time every day with you fine folks, whereas my wife is at peace .

But our "journey" to get the K opened my interest to H, and over time, her K is one of her least used bags, compared to other leather goods we've been able to buy afterwards. (Sadly, I'm only able to wear H vicariously through her at this point.)

I am on now "ban island" from h.com and limit myself on H boutique visits, mostly due to budget reasons


----------



## Bereal

I love my Bolide more than my Birkin or Kelly ..always loved it and should have just bought more. Agree with @maxroxxherhandbags ..I am that newbie..except my life was always great and continues to be.


----------



## QuelleFromage

demicouture said:


> Haha, everyone is free to do as they please of course but I am kinda old school and come from Grace Kelly land... the old school way is only pochettes for dinner and even lunches.
> Anything without a top handle and/or crossbody strap.  I suppose a Mini Kelly is sort of doable without the long strap


Truly old school would also include no exotics at night (and for the REALLY old school true purists, no bread on the table at dinner!).


----------



## Pivoine66

demicouture said:


> Haha, everyone is free to do as they please of course but I am kinda old school and come from Grace Kelly land... the old school way is only pochettes for dinner and even lunches.
> Anything without a top handle and/or crossbody strap.  I suppose a Mini Kelly is sort of doable without the long strap


LOL, love - etiquette - I find that so intriguing! That would deserve its own thread, especially as I find it particularly interesting that even within Europe different etiquettes are established, vary (e.g. both hands on the table vs. 1 hand on the lap, fork with tines/prongs points down vs. up, soup from wide spoon side vs. spoon tip, how to eat potatoes, dessert cake, how and when bread ..., where to put your clutch if no chair is available - behind your back or underneath your serviette/napkin, I even heard: modern: clutch even right of you on the table??? and "modern" handheld and sizes like K25 and Mini etc. ok in fine restaurants (stll not ok on official events, White / Black tie events etc. ).
And: obviously a difference too: (smaller) bags for lunch perfectly ok like K25, 28, and even 32 and B30, especially if you are on business or coming from shopping ), no clutch required at lunch except for very "official" events (e.g. state lunch)...

And to stay on topic: I wonder if the new hype of BKC (like @maxroxxherhandbag ) might for some end in disappointment, e.g. because one doesn't get the attention/recognition/perception hoped for, e.g. in restaurants, shopping, at parties etc.. or maybe for some it has become more the excitement of the hunt/chase or IR really only triggers the reward system, perhaps just for the moment of being offered and being able to acquire the coveted bag.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## 880

QuelleFromage said:


> Truly old school would also include no exotics at night (and for the REALLY old school true purists, no bread on the table at dinner!).


+1 with @Pivoine66. I wish I had the magical old world lifestyle that abided by these rules  Alas, where I go, no one would notice, so I have to get my cost per wear wherever and whenever I can. I do think of exotics  as a daytime aesthetic simply bc back when I wore them, day simply gave me more opportunity. And, there have been very few occasions in my life where satin or other festive materials have been needed for evening. 

@Buildingprofile , since you love other things like many of us here, I wouldn’t classify yourself as a QB chaser as per @maxroxxherhandbags


----------



## pukasonqo

The whole Hermes’ system (lottery for appointments, who gets a bag or not, etc.) reminds me of Seinfeld’s Soup Nazi episode


----------



## redwings

Pivoine66 said:


> LOL, love - etiquette - I find that so intriguing! That would deserve its own thread, especially as I find it particularly interesting that even within Europe different etiquettes are established, vary (e.g. both hands on the table vs. 1 hand on the lap, fork with tines/prongs points down vs. up, soup from wide spoon side vs. spoon tip, how to eat potatoes, dessert cake, how and when bread ..., where to put your clutch if no chair is available - behind your back or underneath your serviette/napkin, I even heard: modern: clutch even right of you on the table??? and "modern" handheld and sizes like K25 and Mini etc. ok in fine restaurants (stll not ok on official events, White / Black tie events etc. ).


OT: depending on the set up. From memory in Europe, I placed my flat clutch against the lap and cover with a napkin. Or a bag small enough to be on the back of your chair without you looking like a bag is behind you.
Something you can do with a Hermes kelly Pochette, depeche or a medor clutch.


Pivoine66 said:


> And: obviously a difference too: (smaller) bags for lunch perfectly ok like K25, 28, and even 32 and B30, especially if you are on business or coming from shopping ), no clutch required at lunch except for very "official" events (e.g. state lunch)...
> 
> And to stay on topic: I wonder if the new hype of BKC (like @maxroxxherhandbag ) might for some end in disappointment, e.g. because one doesn't get the attention/recognition/perception hoped for, e.g. in restaurants, shopping, at parties etc.. or maybe for some it has become more the excitement of the hunt/chase or IR really only triggers the reward system, perhaps just for the moment of being offered and being able to acquire the coveted bag.


Unpopular opinion : a lot do buy those bags for status recognition of wealth. Those ppl who show off too much, do get targeted for robberies. But oh hey, the robbers do recognise that status.


----------



## 1CC

Came across a YouTuber with a video titled “My Unpopular Opinion” on some luxury bags. It’s obvious she lifted the idea from here. <eye roll puking emoji>


----------



## paula24jen

1CC said:


> Came across a YouTuber with a video titled “My Unpopular Opinion” on some luxury bags. It’s obvious she lifted the idea from here. <eye roll puking emoji>


Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery though?


----------



## T-Money

My opinion though not sure about “unpopular”  - the Hermes website is horrible, awful, terrible, sucks, etc.!  I want to be able to look at the bags even if I can’t purchase one.  I like how the LV site shows all of their bags, so you can fantasize about which ones you want to purchase when/if the opportunity arises.  I want to be able play around and design a bag, even though I know full well I’m not able to purchase it (at that moment).   To me it’s like being a kid again playing dress up.


----------



## redwings

T-Money said:


> My opinion though not sure about “unpopular”  - the Hermes website is horrible, awful, terrible, sucks, etc.!  I want to be able to look at the bags even if I can’t purchase one.  I like how the LV site shows all of their bags, so you can fantasize about which ones you want to purchase when/if the opportunity arises.  I want to be able play around and design a bag, even though I know full well I’m not able to purchase it (at that moment).   To me it’s like being a kid again playing dress up.


You will find a lot agreeing with you on the Hermes.com thread. Haha


----------



## waterlily112

T-Money said:


> My opinion though not sure about “unpopular”  - the Hermes website is horrible, awful, terrible, sucks, etc.!  I want to be able to look at the bags even if I can’t purchase one.  I like how the LV site shows all of their bags, so you can fantasize about which ones you want to purchase when/if the opportunity arises.  I want to be able play around and design a bag, even though I know full well I’m not able to purchase it (at that moment).   To me it’s like being a kid again playing dress up.



And what they implemented to prevent bots just end up preventing regular customers from browsing and making a purchase from the website. I was literally on their website for less than a minute taking screenshot of an item, and next second I landed on that 'You've been block' page.   What did I do?


----------



## DeryaHm

louise_elouise said:


> Oh so interesting! Not even mini Kelly or k25 sellier for dinner?


I don’t consider dinner at a restaurant “evening” unless it’s a buyout/event. In that case, I have taken my B35 but usually leave at coat check and use a clutch I stash inside. 

But I think B/K not for evening is a popular opinion (or maybe just correct opinion  )


----------



## DeryaHm

This may have been brought up before, but my maybe unpopular opinion:

H shoes are actually a great deal. Pricing is in line with other houses but the quality is orders of magnitude better. Don’t feel the same about Rtw or household goods, but the shoes are a bargain IMO


----------



## fabdiva

DeryaHm said:


> This may have been brought up before, but my maybe unpopular opinion:
> 
> H shoes are actually a great deal. Pricing is in line with other houses but the quality is orders of magnitude better. Don’t feel the same about Rtw or household goods, but the shoes are a bargain IMO


100% Agree. Significantly less than Chanel. More comfortable. Better quality.  I may be slightly addicted to H footwear. I probably have 20 pairs.


----------



## redwings

DeryaHm said:


> This may have been brought up before, but my maybe unpopular opinion:
> 
> H shoes are actually a great deal. Pricing is in line with other houses but the quality is orders of magnitude better. Don’t feel the same about Rtw or household goods, but the shoes are a bargain IMO


The unpopular opinion: most of their shoes are cheaper than Dior and Gucci now.
Take similar designs and look at the price differentials between the two (USD for convenience)


----------



## DeryaHm

redwings said:


> The unpopular opinion: most of their shoes are cheaper than Dior and Gucci now.
> Take similar designs and look at the price differentials between the two (USD for convenience)
> 
> View attachment 5636974
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636975


Maybe this is actually more of a popular fact


----------



## waterlily112

redwings said:


> The unpopular opinion: most of their shoes are cheaper than Dior and Gucci now.
> Take similar designs and look at the price differentials between the two (USD for convenience)
> 
> View attachment 5636974
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636975


So true, and the Chanel dad sandals  H footwear also made with better quality soles too. I have a pair of Prada monolith oxfords and soles feel like cheap plastic. Meanwhile H's first oxford felt really nice and substantial, despite cost a few hundreds more but the quality is there, sadly no more size available


----------



## 880

I always loved toile and wool felted H bags, but didn’t think they were as durable as leather. ( popular opinion) 

as per a very nice manager at the furniture store Moroso, wool felt is extremely hard wearing and suitable for commercial usage. So, now I feel vindicated


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Helventara

@880's Picotin inspired this unpopular opinion. 

Proportions matter: not everything can be made mini or huge and look good. And dare I say that for a particular design, there might just be one or two sizes that are suitable before both form and functions are ruined.


----------



## maryg1

DeryaHm said:


> This may have been brought up before, but my maybe unpopular opinion:
> 
> H shoes are actually a great deal. Pricing is in line with other houses but the quality is orders of magnitude better. Don’t feel the same about Rtw or household goods, but the shoes are a bargain IMO


But sadly the design aren’t great IMO, I only like 2 or 3 models


----------



## papertiger

maryg1 said:


> But sadly the design aren’t great IMO, I only like 2 or 3 models



This is another very personal opinion, but I shy away from any shoes signifying the initial 'H' too. An Hermes bag is enough without a logo, an H shoe should be too.


----------



## textilegirl

880 said:


> I always loved toile and wool felted H bags, but didn’t think they were as durable as leather. ( popular opinion)
> 
> as per a very nice manager at the furniture store Moroso, wool felt is extremely hard wearing and suitable for commercial usage. So, now I feel vindicated


Yup; loden cloth anyone? LL Bean canvas?  These materials were developed and employed for hard wearing situations.


----------



## BowieFan1971

textilegirl said:


> Yup; loden cloth anyone? LL Bean canvas?  These materials were developed and employed for hard wearing situations.



They use wool felt for mens hats, which are meant to protect their wearers from the elements, not as a delicate decoration.


----------



## QuelleFromage

BowieFan1971 said:


> They use wool felt for mens hats, which are meant to protect their wearers from the elements, not as a delicate decoration.


Yep!! We have a felt and Barenia HAC and it's *extremely* hard-wearing.


----------



## Love Of My Life

papertiger said:


> This is another very personal opinion, but I shy away from any shoes signifying the initial 'H' too. An Hermes bag is enough without a logo, an H shoe should be too.



And the "H" belt goes along with the  H shoes


----------



## papertiger

Love Of My Life said:


> And the "H" belt goes along with the  H shoes



There is a logo belt kinda style that could be OK. Although I don't own one, I have seen a Constance belt kit look fab on a LBD or casually with jeans.

For some men their buckle is practically the only piece of metal besides perhaps a wedding band and/or watch so I don't begrudge them. You should see how smart @averagejoe or others look, I mean immaculate style statement. 

But the H shoes thing? No, I tried the Paris but it's not me, and I have many pairs of Gucci horse-bit loafers (no GGs though)


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

This unpopular opinion may well be mine and mine alone...
Why does Hermès discontinue designs I think are beautiful ..
Massai, Hac 28 &32, Pico TGM, Kelly Flat, Kelly Sellier Mou,White Bus,Gao,Camail,Convoyeur TGM,Balle de Golf, 404, Original Drag,Initiale.
(These are just the ones I can think of off the top of my head by the way-I know there are more.)
BUT they keep launching reworking of Picotin,Birkin and Kelly shrinking them, adding pockets and gimmicks that I personally think detract from the design of the bag (Cargo Birkin,Printed Picotin as just two examples).
Some of the newer bags just smack of gimmick and playing too much on the fame and success of the Icons
I find it little like when an Oscar winning actress from the 80's and 90's appears in a dreadful made for tv whodunnit Or an infomercial, it dilutes the memory of the actors past triumphs and looks 'desperate'
Gilding the lilly or over egging the pudding springs to mind too.
Apologies but this is how I feel


----------



## DeryaHm

Love Of My Life said:


> And the "H" belt goes along with the  H shoes


I don’t count the shoes where the leather is cut in a sometimes subtle H as having a logo. Would not consider the ones with an actual H, although Orans and some buckles are probably equally recognizable to many. Don’t wear belts, but I do have some even more branded shoes, mostly Gucci and Dior. I don’t super mind obvious logos in some cases but agree they are ugly and unneeded on H shoes. But if you just go for the ones without a big logo, still lots to choose from


----------



## Love Of My Life

papertiger said:


> There is a logo belt kinda style that could be OK. Although I don't own one, I have seen a Constance belt kit look fab on a LBD or casually with jeans.
> 
> For some men their buckle is practically the only piece of metal besides perhaps a wedding band and/or watch so I don't begrudge them. You should see how smart @averagejoe or others look, I mean immaculate style statement.
> 
> But the H shoes thing? No, I tried the Paris but it's not me, and I have many pairs of Gucci horse-bit loafers (no GGs though)



This is an opinion as is the title of the thread..
I don't particularly care for the H belt buckle on men or women for that matter nor for the majority
of shoes with the H buckle.
Yes, I have seen how smart others may look to your "eye" but to mine I prefer to see men & women
make an immaculate style statement without an H or G belt buckle, JMO
For me, personally taste always trumps status flashing items...


----------



## Helventara

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> This unpopular opinion may well be mine and mine alone...
> Why does Hermès discontinue designs I think are beautiful ..
> Massai, Hac 28 &32, Pico TGM, Kelly Flat, Kelly Sellier Mou,White Bus,Gao,Camail,Convoyeur TGM,Balle de Golf, 404, Original Drag,Initiale.
> (These are just the ones I can think of off the top of my head by the way-I know there are more.)
> BUT they keep launching reworking of Picotin,Birkin and Kelly shrinking them, adding pockets and gimmicks that I personally think detract from the design of the bag (Cargo Birkin,Printed Picotin as just two examples).
> Some of the newer bags just smack of gimmick and playing too much on the fame and success of the Icons
> I find it little like when an Oscar winning actress from the 80's and 90's appears in a dreadful made for tv whodunnit Or an infomercial, it dilutes the memory of the actors past triumphs and looks 'desperate'
> Gilding the lilly or over egging the pudding springs to mind too.
> Apologies but this is how I feel


Unpopular this maybe, but I am with you.


----------



## Love Of My Life

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> This unpopular opinion may well be mine and mine alone...
> Why does Hermès discontinue designs I think are beautiful ..
> Massai, Hac 28 &32, Pico TGM, Kelly Flat, Kelly Sellier Mou,White Bus,Gao,Camail,Convoyeur TGM,Balle de Golf, 404, Original Drag,Initiale.
> (These are just the ones I can think of off the top of my head by the way-I know there are more.)
> BUT they keep launching reworking of Picotin,Birkin and Kelly shrinking them, adding pockets and gimmicks that I personally think detract from the design of the bag (Cargo Birkin,Printed Picotin as just two examples).
> Some of the newer bags just smack of gimmick and playing too much on the fame and success of the Icons
> I find it little like when an Oscar winning actress from the 80's and 90's appears in a dreadful made for tv whodunnit Or an infomercial, it dilutes the memory of the actors past triumphs and looks 'desperate'
> Gilding the lilly or over egging the pudding springs to mind too.
> Apologies but this is how I feel



I think much of what is being done is to "capture" a new client that may or may not know the
history of the brand including discontinued styles.
We are in an obsessed driven time where logos head to toe & gimmicks are what clients
want
I couldn't image H doing let's say 20 years ago that Kelly doll bag. I see them very often on
the secondary market for outrageous prices, but many designers go where the market takes them
including things that are not always so stylish or tasteful to our individual eyes & personal style


----------



## jen943

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> This unpopular opinion may well be mine and mine alone...
> Why does Hermès discontinue designs I think are beautiful ..
> Massai, Hac 28 &32, Pico TGM, Kelly Flat, Kelly Sellier Mou,White Bus,Gao,Camail,Convoyeur TGM,Balle de Golf, 404, Original Drag,Initiale.
> (These are just the ones I can think of off the top of my head by the way-I know there are more.)
> BUT they keep launching reworking of Picotin,Birkin and Kelly shrinking them, adding pockets and gimmicks that I personally think detract from the design of the bag (Cargo Birkin,Printed Picotin as just two examples).


I share your unpopular opinion, and I would add Kelly box calf retourne bags to the list!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Helventara said:


> @880's Picotin inspired this unpopular opinion.
> 
> Proportions matter: not everything can be made mini or huge and look good. And dare I say that for a particular design, there might just be one or two sizes that are suitable before both form and functions are ruined.


I agree, and will add the unpopular opinion that the daisy mini Picotin looks like it should be in the Target toys aisle


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## leechiyong

Love Of My Life said:


> I think much of what is being done is to "capture" a new client that may or may not know the
> history of the brand including discontinued styles.
> We are in an obsessed driven time where logos head to toe & gimmicks are what clients
> want
> I couldn't image H doing let's say 20 years ago that Kelly doll bag. I see them very often on
> the secondary market for outrageous prices, but many designers go where the market takes them
> including things that are not always so stylish or tasteful to our individual eyes & personal style


I thought the Kelly doll bag was initially launched in 2000.  Am I mistaken?


----------



## Love Of My Life

leechiyong said:


> I thought the Kelly doll bag was initially launched in 2000.  Am I mistaken?



The Kelly doll bag was launched in 2000 as a whimsy by Dumas.. .. was off by 2 years..LOL
So will say could not envision H doing a bag like this 25 years ago..
 A more discerning client back then not so much now, JMO


----------



## leechiyong

Love Of My Life said:


> The Kelly doll bag was launched in 2000 as a whimsy by Dumas.. .. was off by 2 years..LOL
> So will say could not envision H doing a bag like this 25 years ago..
> A more discerning client back then not so much now, JMO


I'm inclined to disagree; I can see saying they wouldn't have done this fifty years ago, but this dates back to when Dumas took over in the 1970s.  From python motorcycle jackets to naming a bag after a singer/actress who had music and film banned in various countries for its explicit content to the Sac a Malice, there's been a bit of a puckish side for a while now.


----------



## Love Of My Life

leechiyong said:


> I'm inclined to disagree; I can see saying they wouldn't have done this fifty years ago, but this dates back to when Dumas took over in the 1970s.  From python motorcycle jackets to naming a bag after a singer/actress who had music and film banned in various countries for its explicit content to the Sac a Malice, there's been a bit of a puckish side for a while now.


  We can agree to disagree about the opinions of the Kelly doll bag, Dumas & one of the
  most coveted bags that H makes. Not so sure that the backstory is of interest to many clients now
  as is Coco Chanel's alleged affiliations with the NAZI'S but that doesn't seem to keep clients
  from buying Chanel RTW & Chanel bags.. but that's another discussion not meant for this
  thread..


----------



## maryg1

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> This unpopular opinion may well be mine and mine alone...
> Why does Hermès discontinue designs I think are beautiful ..
> Massai, Hac 28 &32, Pico TGM, Kelly Flat, Kelly Sellier Mou,White Bus,Gao,Camail,Convoyeur TGM,Balle de Golf, 404, Original Drag,Initiale.
> (These are just the ones I can think of off the top of my head by the way-I know there are more.)
> BUT they keep launching reworking of Picotin,Birkin and Kelly shrinking them, adding pockets and gimmicks that I personally think detract from the design of the bag (Cargo Birkin,Printed Picotin as just two examples).
> Some of the newer bags just smack of gimmick and playing too much on the fame and success of the Icons
> I find it little like when an Oscar winning actress from the 80's and 90's appears in a dreadful made for tv whodunnit Or an infomercial, it dilutes the memory of the actors past triumphs and looks 'desperate'
> Gilding the lilly or over egging the pudding springs to mind too.
> Apologies but this is how I feel


This 10000000 times! Bring back the small sized HAC (but don’t make it in a micro size please!)


----------



## allanrvj

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> This unpopular opinion may well be mine and mine alone...
> Why does Hermès discontinue designs I think are beautiful ..
> Massai, Hac 28 &32, Pico TGM, Kelly Flat, Kelly Sellier Mou,White Bus,Gao,Camail,Convoyeur TGM,Balle de Golf, 404, Original Drag,Initiale.
> (These are just the ones I can think of off the top of my head by the way-I know there are more.)
> BUT they keep launching reworking of Picotin,Birkin and Kelly shrinking them, adding pockets and gimmicks that I personally think detract from the design of the bag (Cargo Birkin,Printed Picotin as just two examples).
> Some of the newer bags just smack of gimmick and playing too much on the fame and success of the Icons
> I find it little like when an Oscar winning actress from the 80's and 90's appears in a dreadful made for tv whodunnit Or an infomercial, it dilutes the memory of the actors past triumphs and looks 'desperate'
> Gilding the lilly or over egging the pudding springs to mind too.
> Apologies but this is how I feel


I feel like this has more to do with the departure of the people who designed these bags, and Hermès doesn't want to continue producing bags designed by people who left, unless they are designs that involve iconic bags like B/K/C, or designs that continue to be a hit.

I have only observed this from the designs made by Pierre-Yves Labey and Ramesh Nair. Mr Labey has made a lot during his time at H, such as the Cherche Midi, Convoyeur, Cityback, Paris-Verbier, Octogone, Wallago, Virevolte, etc. These days, only the Verrou keeps being iterated, and the only change attributed to Mr Labey for that bag is that he made it a shoulder bag, which was previously a clutch from the H archives.

For Mr Nair, the Paris-Bombay is one of his most successful designs at H, but it's not produced anymore. He also designed the Shadow Birkin, but that's a Birkin and a hit, so it stays.

That's just my theory.


----------



## periogirl28

Ok then. My unpopular opinion (based on a hunch and possibly some solid evidence) is that Hermes has discontinued the best designs so that you can currently only custom order one for yourself using Horizon. It's almost certainly going to be approved. Can't guarantee the leather choice though. 
@maxroxxherhandbags 
@papertiger 
@allanrvj


----------



## 880

periogirl28 said:


> Ok then. My unpopular opinion (based on a hunch and possibly some solid evidence) is that Hermes has discontinued the best designs so that you can currently only custom order one for yourself using Horizon. It's almost certainly going to be approved. Can't guarantee the leather choice though.
> @maxroxxherhandbags
> @papertiger
> @allanrvj


may I ask if crinoline is available in a non BK horizon order

unpopular opinion: the mini K was cuter in its older iteration. It was more sculptural with a more bulbous handle if I recall correctly. In certain colorways, the current mini k looks like a Barbie toy bag. I wish that there were in between sizes (one between a mini K and a K25 and one between a mini E and a E29). Although a sellier evelyn mini would be very cute

ETA: if you are not sure about an item, better to visit  a few times to make sure, rather than buy it hastily and then return


----------



## periogirl28

880 said:


> may I ask if crinoline is available in a non BK horizon order
> 
> unpopular opinion: the mini K was cuter in its older iteration. It was more sculptural with a more bulbous handle if I recall correctly. In certain colorways, the current mini k looks like a Barbie toy bag. I wish that there were in between sizes (one between a mini K and a K25 and one between a mini E and a E29). Although a sellier evelyn mini would be very cute


I wouldn't know the answer specifically for Crino but they are willing to consider requests.


----------



## QuelleFromage

880 said:


> may I ask if crinoline is available in a non BK horizon order
> 
> unpopular opinion: the mini K was cuter in its older iteration. It was more sculptural with a more bulbous handle if I recall correctly. In certain colorways, the current mini k looks like a Barbie toy bag. I wish that there were in between sizes (one between a mini K and a K25 and one between a mini E and a E29). Although a sellier evelyn mini would be very cute
> 
> ETA: if you are not sure about an item, better to visit  a few times to make sure, rather than buy it hastily and then return


Artisans detest crinoline because apparently it's not very (or at all, depends who you talk to) repairable (makes sense, hair breaks) - so my guess would be no, but always worth asking.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

allanrvj said:


> I feel like this has more to do with the departure of the people who designed these bags, and Hermès doesn't want to continue producing bags designed by people who left, unless they are designs that involve iconic bags like B/K/C, or designs that continue to be a hit.
> 
> I have only observed this from the designs made by Pierre-Yves Labey and Ramesh Nair. Mr Labey has made a lot during his time at H, such as the Cherche Midi, Convoyeur, Cityback, Paris-Verbier, Octogone, Wallago, Virevolte, etc. These days, only the Verrou keeps being iterated, and the only change attributed to Mr Labey for that bag is that he made it a shoulder bag, which was previously a clutch from the H archives.
> 
> For Mr Nair, the Paris-Bombay is one of his most successful designs at H, but it's not produced anymore. He also designed the Shadow Birkin, but that's a Birkin and a hit, so it stays.
> 
> That's just my theory.


Interesting take on this..and how could I have forgotten to list Paris Bombay One of the most beautiful bags in my modest collection..


----------



## allanrvj

880 said:


> unpopular opinion: the mini K was cuter in its older iteration. It was more sculptural with a more bulbous handle if I recall correctly.


agree. and it looks like it holds more. 

Mini Kelly I


----------



## periogirl28

allanrvj said:


> agree. and it looks like it holds more.
> 
> Mini Kelly I


Dear I am sorry, but this is a K25.


----------



## allanrvj

periogirl28 said:


> Dear I am sorry, but this is a K25.


ah really? I got it from the reference library


----------



## QuelleFromage

allanrvj said:


> ah really? I got it from the reference library


If @DiamondS says it's a 20 cm I would tend to trust her 

ETA: I love both mini Kellys (Sellier II and original) and there are a few variants (some more vertical and some more horizontal): my unpopular opinion #10,845,332 is the current version needs a teeny bit more capacity.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## acrowcounted

QuelleFromage said:


> If @DiamondS says it's a 20 cm I would tend to trust her


Clearly 25s.  I’m guessing perhaps the terminology of “mini” was different in 2008, however, still not 20cm.


----------



## QuelleFromage

acrowcounted said:


> Clearly 25s.


They look like 25s to me, too, but @DiamondS , who has not been around lately, is one of the most respected H collectors.  I can't aspire to a collex like that in my wildest dreams. So, I bow to her knowledge. Anyway we are now OT.


----------



## 880

acrowcounted said:


> Clearly 25s.  I’m guessing perhaps the terminology of “mini” was different in 2008, however, still not 20cm.


Unpopular opinion

If the mini K was simply a smaller version of the 25, I would like it more.

i miss the posts and pics of Diamonds , Mrs.Sparkles et al

and the sharp observations of mistikat and others


----------



## 880

I prefer the medor clutch 23 to the original 29 (purists here seem to prefer the 29)
(I cannot get one though bc I have too many of the old CDC and medor belts) 

and I prefer both of the above to the JPG pouchette or it’s obese cousin the mini 24/24
(i do like the toile 24/24 in a size 29, IDKW)

i prefer the kelly longue wallet (I use a BBK longue as a clutch) to the KTG
i think the KTG and CTG remind me of suburbia 1980’s WOC  (also mainly bc they are practical
and I am not lol)

I don’t think everything (shoes, mules, sandals, boots) needs kelly HW,
though i did use to wear the double tour bracelet

im not a fan of the H Constance HW personally, though I think it can be cute on others.

i dislike the mini toolbox bc its handles arent integrated (they have HW) but I’m coming around.

Im tired of mini bags but it’s embarrassing to carry just a single key on a lanyard, an iPhone, a purell disposable wipe, and a card case in a bigger bag (even a 25 feels big these days lol) When everything could fit easily in my cargo pants pocket.

i prefer my dior accordion card case to the calvi bc I don’t like my cards to slip.

(I reserve the right to be a hypocrite and change my mind at any given moment though  )


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

I really dislike my H wallet, all H wallets for that matter.  I have now had two and both sit somewhere in my closet, alone and discarded.   One i only had less than 3 months before the leather was perforated (disappointing for H).  The other the side ripped after 4 months— dif styles and different leathers.  Why can’t a luxury leather brand make a wallet that is nice and functional at the same time.  

I dislike most H shoes (except some boots).   I find most are unsightly and can’t compare to Manolos, chanel, etc in design and comfort.  No, I don’t wear dad shoes (yet).  

And saving the best for last…I really have a love hate “internal” relationship with the brand.  I dislike that the brand makes some of us covet the brand more and more, it’s sometimes an unhealthy addiction.  I do not need another bag (or shoes for the rest of my lifetime ), but here I am contemplating my next bag, ready to hoard another leather good.  The SAs always  dangling the orange carrot.


----------



## 880

Mrs.Hermess said:


> One i only had less than 3 months before the leather was perforated (disappointing for H). The other the side ripped after 4 months— dif styles and different leathers.


OT, but perhaps your SA can get these replaced or at least repaired? I am so sorry this happened to you


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

880 said:


> OT, but perhaps your SA can get these replaced or at least repaired? I am so sorry this happened to you


Thanks! But  ok because I don’t really find either functional for me.   even if I fixed them, I don’t find they work.  One is too small and the other too big. .  It’s one of those “it’s not you H, it’s me” Waller breakups.


----------



## 1CC

Mrs.Hermess said:


> I really dislike my H wallet, all H wallets for that matter.  I have now had two and both sit somewhere in my closet, alone and discarded.   One i only had less than 3 months before the leather was perforated (disappointing for H).  The other the side ripped after 4 months— dif styles and different leathers.  Why can’t a luxury leather brand make a wallet that is nice and functional at the same time.


Leather on my Bearn wallet also broke apart, cracked and peeled off. Disappointed by the poor quality


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

My opinion..
Popular I would think..
Is that at these prices Poor quality leather or stitching is totally unacceptable.
Heck I'd find it unacceptable if any leather-goods I purchased started to fall apart in mere months.
And now an unpopular opinion...
Some of the prices H charge for items are seriously a case of "are you having a laugh?!"
An Oran Nano bag charm at almost the same price as a pair of Oran sandals???
Um ...


----------



## redwings

Unpopular opinion: Hermes charms are a waste of my money - I have one as a gift from a good friend but I won’t buy one.

All my bags have an omamori (the blessed bag charms) each from the Japanese shrines I’ve visited. Cuter with different designs and cheaper from 300jpy (3 usd), to my most expensive one of 1500jpy (15 usd) , because of the special gold threads.
Bonus cookie: they are blessed with a special function (luck, safety, health etc).
What I buy from the shrines contribute to their continued upkeep.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

redwings said:


> Unpopular opinion: Hermes charms are a waste of my money - I have one as a gift from a good friend but I won’t buy one.
> 
> All my bags have an omamori (the blessed bag charms) each from the Japanese shrines I’ve visited. Cuter with different designs and cheaper from 300jpy (3 usd), to my most expensive one of 1500jpy (15 usd) , because of the special gold threads.
> Bonus cookie: they are blessed with a special function (luck, safety, health etc).
> What I buy from the shrines contribute to their continued upkeep.
> 
> View attachment 5639475


Off topic so apologies..When I was living in Tokyo (When I was in my 20's gulp!) I used to buy these wish I'd kept them now they are really special. 
On topic however...
I wish Petit H items were more pocket money friendly.
I love the zero waste concept of Petit H and some of the absurd items they sell they would be lovely stocking fillers and small gifts for friends and family members (and for myself).
BUT..at the prices they charge I never buy any petit H because I prefer to put that money towards something more timeless or less quirky like a Calvi, or a Hapi, cdc or a scarf.
My mother always said one should never openly complain about the cost of something (she thought to do so was common)Just dont buy it..
But with Hermes I do feel cost should sometimes should be moaned about..
Some items are really well worth the cost (scarves,SLG,footwear bags for example) but others well...


----------



## QuelleFromage

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Off topic so apologies..When I was living in Tokyo (When I was in my 20's gulp!) I used to buy these wish I'd kept them now they are really special.
> On topic however...
> I wish Petit H items were more pocket money friendly.
> I love the zero waste concept of Petit H and some of the absurd items they sell they would be lovely stocking fillers and small gifts for friends and family members (and for myself).
> BUT..at the prices they charge I never buy any petit H because I prefer to put that money towards something more timeless or less quirky like a Calvi, or a Hapi, cdc or a scarf.
> My mother always said one should never openly complain about the cost of something (she thought to do so was common)Just dont buy it..
> But with Hermes I do feel cost should sometimes should be moaned about..
> Some items are really well worth the cost (scarves,SLG,footwear bags for example) but others well...


Right? I bought a 700€ petit h rock with a leather band around it (where is the facepalm emoji?). That said, I love it LOL.


----------



## 1CC

Unpopular opinion …
Me like the honesty circle of sharing inner feelings on ridiculously priced items that are ugly, expensive, useless or uncomfortable but feel compelled to shower gracious compliments because it is H. Now let me run and hide before getting hit with a rock lol


----------



## Love Of My Life

1CC said:


> Unpopular opinion …
> Me like the honesty circle of sharing inner feelings on ridiculously priced items that are ugly, expensive, useless or uncomfortable but feel compelled to shower gracious compliments because it is H. Now let me run and hide before getting hit with a rock lol


You are sharing what many of us are thinking ! LOL


----------



## 1CC

Love Of My Life said:


> You are sharing what many of us are thinking ! LOL


It’s like an AA circle of trust from movies … “Hi my name is BagFart. Been sober for one week but yesterday succumbed to my demons, bought something and hiding it from my partner” …. and everyone in the circle claps lol


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

QuelleFromage said:


> Right? I bought a 700€ petit h rock with a leather band around it (where is the facepalm emoji?). That said, I love it LOL.


funny you mention the rock...
my unpopular opinion of how my heart rules my head with some items by Hermès..
I LOVE that rock!
And I am obsessed with the Leather wrapped paperweight which is just a pebble thats encased in a thick leather 'skin'.From the homeware line  
Ok..thats it..
Unpopular opinion..
Some items by Hermes absurd or overpriced they may be..(Budy charm anyone?? leather wrapped stone?)
Just tug at the heart strings and make us throw caution (financial caution that is) to the wind!


----------



## louise_elouise

The so black collection is overrated

Hermes needs to find another interesting collection beyond the Kelly (though Kelly is objectively the best one they do)

Stop making gimmicky bags please  takes away from the refinement of the brand


----------



## Winiebean

When people post pics of their H around food/on the table at restaurants. Aren’t they scared of getting something all over it? or what if a waiter or someone else accidentally spills something all over it? gives me anxiety every time I see a post like that If I take a bag out somewhere/to a restaurant, it’s definitely not all over the table. It’s set somewhere safe.

This is not only in the H forum, but other forums. When people say ‘Thanks for letting me share’ as in people on here are giving you permission to post pictures of your purchases. No, you are going to post either way.


----------



## 880

@haute okole shared this article with me a while ago









						Hermès Looks Beyond Bags To Stores, Home And The Metaverse For Growth
					

After generating dynamic growth in 2021 and first quarter 2022, Hermès' immediate plans include more stores, especially in the U.S., and home furnishings with the metaverse ripe for exploration.




					www.forbes.com
				




I realized that I agree with some of the premises that do  fit the ’unpopular‘ rubric.

These include, but are not limited to the following:

the notion of luxury boutiques that not everything should be available on line

the premier brand is best experienced by in store discoveries

the different, localized store buys contribute to this luxury experience

It’s for these reasons above that for a certain type of client, (perhaps the one that is delighted by a leather covered pebble lol) it really doesn’t matter if you shop in different H boutiques worldwide

by doesnt matter, I am referring to QB and other coveted offers. it’s shopping, not marriage lol


----------



## Love Of My Life

880 said:


> @haute okole shared this article with me a while ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès Looks Beyond Bags To Stores, Home And The Metaverse For Growth
> 
> 
> After generating dynamic growth in 2021 and first quarter 2022, Hermès' immediate plans include more stores, especially in the U.S., and home furnishings with the metaverse ripe for exploration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realized that I agree with some of the premises that do  fit the ’unpopular‘ rubric.
> 
> These include, but are not limited to the following:
> 
> the notion of luxury boutiques that not everything should be available on line
> 
> the premier brand is best experienced by in store discoveries
> 
> the different, localized store buys contribute to this luxury experience
> 
> It’s for these reasons above that for a certain type of client, (perhaps the one that is delighted by a leather covered pebble lol) it really doesn’t matter if you shop in different H boutiques worldwide
> 
> by doesnt matter, I am referring to QB and other coveted offers. it’s shopping, not marriage lol


Shopping should be fun & also to enjoy the experience.
So many put "pressures" on themselves, will I get an appointment? how should I dress, what is the
pre-spend to get a QB.
 At times it comes down to simply "luck" clicking with an SA & sometimes its more of a challenge
& a repeat performance of buying, buying, buying & who knows if that dream bag will come one's way
We are all in a different moment & time shopping at H.. Supply far outweighs demands,
clients that do have brand loyalty compete now with VVIP's & VIP's that many of us years ago
didn't have to deal with.
Luxury is defined very differently now than it was years ago & H has put us all on their merry go round


----------



## GabrielleS

This opinion probably won’t make me a lot of friends but as lovely and expensive as an hermes scarf is, it doesn’t match everything and it doesn’t elevate every outfit. It has to work with the particular outfit being worn.


----------



## Grande Latte

Never been a fan of the Oran Sandals.....


----------



## louise_elouise

GabrielleS said:


> This opinion probably won’t make me a lot of friends but as lovely and expensive as an hermes scarf is, it doesn’t match everything and it doesn’t elevate *any* outfit.


Ooh I’ll give you a very hot take: most CSGMs are rather ugly. They wear the wearer rather than elevating the outfit 


(I hope I’m not kicked off this platform!)


----------



## tinkerbell68

GabrielleS said:


> This opinion probably won’t make me a lot of friends but as lovely and expensive as an hermes scarf is, it doesn’t match everything and it doesn’t elevate *any* outfit.


OMG! I’ll still be your tpf friend, but, all these years, I’ve thought my beautiful scarves elevate *every* outfit  Of course, most of my wardrobe is navy, black or white/cream so it could use a little elevation for sure!


Grande Latte said:


> Never been a fan of the Oran Sandals.....


Totally agree…no comprehension of they’re appeal!


----------



## Xthgirl

H silks wrinkle like crazy and are rough to the touch ( at least when compared to the buttery texture of LV silks)

Small H items: i buy replicas at other online vendors. Scarf rings, spare straps, costume jewelry, petit H charms. #sorry

H is so evil in offering different products in a variety of colors and iterations. Makes one try to buy and collect them. 

Ive bought so many twillies that are sitting inside a box waiting for me to give them some attention.

My greatest fear regarding H (and it haunts me on my sleep sometimes): when my SA retires and i havent completed my wishlist yet (up until i reach a point of just enjoying obseving other people fulfill their wishlists)


----------



## QuelleFromage

880 said:


> * it’s shopping, not marriage lol*


This is a forever classic quote!!!

I have more unpopular opinions:

Epsom looks like it was 3D printed.

The Kellydoll Picto looks like a game made for a flip phone in 2005. (Also, "Quelle Idole" is way funnier than Kelly Doll.)

If you cannot pronounce "Hermès", stop complaining about how you haven't succeeded in getting "a Hermes QB (sic)".

And finally, sorry - there is no end to my loathing for the progression in bag nomenclature from "Birkin and Kelly" to "B/K" to "quota bags" to "QB". It's such reductive shorthand and to me erases the entire reason for acquiring a lovely piece of design and craftsmanship in the first place. Did you walk into FSH and ask for a "QB"?

*duck*


----------



## QuelleFromage

GabrielleS said:


> This opinion probably won’t make me a lot of friends but as lovely and expensive as an hermes scarf is, it doesn’t match everything and it doesn’t elevate every outfit. It has to work with the particular outfit being worn.


The scarves elevate my credit card statement every single time, though.


----------



## amna72

QuelleFromage said:


> This is a forever classic quote!!!
> 
> I have more unpopular opinions:
> 
> Epsom looks like it was 3D printed.
> 
> The Kellydoll Picto looks like a game made for a flip phone in 2005. (Also, "Quelle Idole" is way funnier than Kelly Doll.)
> 
> If you cannot pronounce "Hermès", stop complaining about how you haven't succeeded in getting "a Hermes QB (sic)".
> 
> And finally, sorry - there is no end to my loathing for the progression in bag nomenclature from "Birkin and Kelly" to "B/K" to "quota bags" to "QB". It's such reductive shorthand and to me erases the entire reason for acquiring a lovely piece of design and craftsmanship in the first place. Did you walk into FSH and ask for a "QB"?
> 
> *duck*


This is just unbeatable


----------



## WingNut

QuelleFromage said:


> This is a forever classic quote!!!
> 
> I have more unpopular opinions:
> 
> Epsom looks like it was 3D printed.
> 
> The Kellydoll Picto looks like a game made for a flip phone in 2005. (Also, "Quelle Idole" is way funnier than Kelly Doll.)
> 
> If you cannot pronounce "Hermès", stop complaining about how you haven't succeeded in getting "a Hermes QB (sic)".
> 
> And finally, sorry - there is no end to my loathing for the progression in bag nomenclature from "Birkin and Kelly" to "B/K" to "quota bags" to "QB". It's such reductive shorthand and to me erases the entire reason for acquiring a lovely piece of design and craftsmanship in the first place. Did you walk into FSH and ask for a "QB"?
> 
> *duck*



You nailed it with every point!


----------



## lurketylurk

I agree about the scarves!  I actually find many of them...not to my taste. And really hard to wear, at least for me personally. But I have seen some exceptions that are just gorgeous.  I tend to like the ones that are more monochrome - easier to wear and less busy.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## GabrielleS

louise_elouise said:


> Ooh I’ll give you a very hot take: most CSGMs are rather ugly. They wear the wearer rather than elevating the outfit
> 
> 
> (I hope I’m not kicked off this platform!)





tinkerbell68 said:


> OMG! I’ll still be your tpf friend, but, all these years, I’ve thought my beautiful scarves elevate *every* outfit  Of course, most of my wardrobe is navy, black or white/cream so it could use a little elevation for sure!
> 
> Totally agree…no comprehension of their appeal!





tinkerbell68 said:


> OMG! I’ll still be your tpf friend, but, all these years, I’ve thought my beautiful scarves elevate *every* outfit  Of course, most of my wardrobe is navy, black or white/cream so it could use a little elevation for sure!
> 
> Totally agree…no comprehension of they’re appeal!


I clarified the comment. I mean that scarf has to work with the outfit. Throwing on a scarf with any outfit without the outfit and scarf being a good match can lead to interesting results.


----------



## BowieFan1971

GabrielleS said:


> I clarified the comment. I mean that scarf has to work the outfit. Throwing on a scarf with any outfit without the outfit and scarf being a good match can lead to interesting results.


Just like a Kelly worn flapping open does not elevate sweats nor does a Birkin with cutoffs and flipflops…


----------



## loh

htxgirl said:


> My greatest fear regarding H (and it haunts me on my sleep sometimes): when my SA retires and i havent completed my wishlist yet (up until i reach a point of just enjoying obseving other people fulfill their wishlists)




I had a dream last night that my beloved SA stormed off in a huff and abruptly quit when I was going into the boutique.  I was so distraught in my dream and I think every dream after that was a follow up on what to do next.  LOL.

To stay on topic, I'm not a fan of all the various jewelry pieces H is coming out with, whether yellow/rose or white gold, styled like bags (Kelly, Birkin, Constance) or the clochette/key.  Well, maybe the clochette/key necklace is the least offensive to me out of the bunch.  They may have diamonds and all, but it still looks kitschy and not my taste.


----------



## MightyBigRed

QuelleFromage said:


> This is a forever classic quote!!!
> 
> I have more unpopular opinions:
> 
> Epsom looks like it was 3D printed.
> 
> The Kellydoll Picto looks like a game made for a flip phone in 2005. (Also, "Quelle Idole" is way funnier than Kelly Doll.)
> 
> If you cannot pronounce "Hermès", stop complaining about how you haven't succeeded in getting "a Hermes QB (sic)".
> 
> And finally, sorry - there is no end to my loathing for the progression in bag nomenclature from "Birkin and Kelly" to "B/K" to "quota bags" to "QB". It's such reductive shorthand and to me erases the entire reason for acquiring a lovely piece of design and craftsmanship in the first place. Did you walk into FSH and ask for a "QB"?
> 
> *duck*



Agree with all.

I held an Epsom birkin and thought it felt like plastic. 

Etoupe is meh.




*hides*


----------



## franjen13

MightyBigRed said:


> Agree with all.
> 
> I held an Epsom birkin and thought it felt like plastic.
> 
> Etoupe is meh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hides*


ONE MILLION PERCENT AGREE WITH ALL POINTS


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> I prefer the medor clutch 23 to the original 29 (purists here seem to prefer the 29)
> (I cannot get one though bc I have too many of the old CDC and medor belts)
> 
> and I prefer both of the above to the JPG pouchette or it’s obese cousin the mini 24/24
> (i do like the toile 24/24 in a size 29, IDKW)
> 
> i prefer the kelly longue wallet (I use a BBK longue as a clutch) to the KTG
> i think the KTG and CTG remind me of suburbia 1980’s WOC  (also mainly bc they are practical
> and I am not lol)
> 
> I don’t think everything (shoes, mules, sandals, boots) needs kelly HW,
> though i did use to wear the double tour bracelet
> 
> im not a fan of the H Constance HW personally, though I think it can be cute on others.
> 
> i dislike the mini toolbox bc its handles arent integrated (they have HW) but I’m coming around.
> 
> Im tired of mini bags but it’s embarrassing to carry just a single key on a lanyard, an iPhone, a purell disposable wipe, and a card case in a bigger bag (even a 25 feels big these days lol) When everything could fit easily in my cargo pants pocket.
> 
> i prefer my dior accordion card case to the calvi bc I don’t like my cards to slip.
> 
> (I reserve the right to be a hypocrite and change my mind at any given moment though  )



I much prefer the Medor 29 over the 23. I wanted a Medor and of course they only do the 23 now, I couldn't even fit my keys in it  . I need to be able to get into my house after an evening out. Basically the bag is just a jewellery roll in a 23. I suppose H expect me to have a line-in housekeeper.

I need at least a 25cm clutch (happily I have a 1938 25).


----------



## papertiger

MightyBigRed said:


> Agree with all.
> 
> I held an Epsom birkin and thought it felt like plastic.
> 
> Etoupe is meh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hides*



I think Epsom_ looks _fine, I just don't want to touch it. Even Gucci's stamped leather is better.


----------



## papertiger

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Off topic so apologies..When I was living in Tokyo (When I was in my 20's gulp!) I used to buy these wish I'd kept them now they are really special.
> On topic however...
> I wish Petit H items were more pocket money friendly.
> I love the zero waste concept of Petit H and some of the absurd items they sell they would be lovely stocking fillers and small gifts for friends and family members (and for myself).
> BUT..at the prices they charge I never buy any petit H because I prefer to put that money towards something more timeless or less quirky like a Calvi, or a Hapi, cdc or a scarf.
> My mother always said one should never openly complain about the cost of something (she thought to do so was common)Just dont buy it..
> But with Hermes I do feel cost should sometimes should be moaned about..
> Some items are really well worth the cost (scarves,SLG,footwear bags for example) but others well...



I agree with you _and_ your mother. 

Pointing to a lack of value for money is not the same as complaining about the price of things.


----------



## Tapenade

GabrielleS said:


> This opinion probably won’t make me a lot of friends but as lovely and expensive as an hermes scarf is, it doesn’t match everything and it doesn’t elevate every outfit. It has to work with the particular outfit being worn.


Yes, but it feels so wonderful on my neck that sometimes I wear it even when it makes me look like a goof.


----------



## papertiger

GabrielleS said:


> This opinion probably won’t make me a lot of friends but as lovely and expensive as an hermes scarf is, it doesn’t match everything and it doesn’t elevate every outfit. It has to work with the particular outfit being worn.



Depends on which scarf


----------



## 880

lurketylurk said:


> I agree about the scarves!  I actually find many of them...not to my taste. And really hard to wear, at least for me personally. But I have seen some exceptions that are just gorgeous.  I tend to like the ones that are more monochrome - easier to wear and less busy.


I don’t like current scarf patterns or the older scarf patterns of purists lol. I’m firmly in the throes of the mid aughts. . .I mean scarf wise, so I no longer really buy any. oops, the exception being sieste au Paradis CSGM from circa 2018

all scarves go with a plain white, black, or navy t shirt and slim jeans, but there are not many among us who can pull off that Jeune Fille look anymore (the latter part of this seems to be an unpopular opinion)

I don’t see anything wrong per se with a Birkin with cut offs and flip flops, though i no longer have the figure and never had the height to carry cut offs off. A Birkin is a hand held tote After all


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I've said I don't like mini-bags but as I'm seeing so many reveals of mini kelly bags I'm going to be more succinct ...
The Mini-kelly is the definition of pointless.
I know thats a VERY unpopular opinion
Not sorry at all.


----------



## lurketylurk

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I've said I don't like mini-bags but as I'm seeing so many reveals of mini kelly bags I'm going to be more succinct ...
> The Mini-kelly is the definition of pointless.
> I know thats a VERY unpopular opinion
> Not sorry at all.


I think they look cute but I would never buy one because the functionality seems so poor


----------



## addiCCted

lurketylurk said:


> I think they look cute but I would never buy one because the functionality seems so poor


I cant help but agree....maybe if someone is going to a formal event?....either way...doesn't fit into my lifestyle...but like you said..cute.


----------



## QuelleFromage

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I've said I don't like mini-bags but as I'm seeing so many reveals of mini kelly bags I'm going to be more succinct ...
> The Mini-kelly is the definition of pointless.
> I know thats a VERY unpopular opinion
> Not sorry at all.


It's adorable and yes, fairly useless. I'm tired of taking my phone out of its case! Of course, next will be the Mini Kelly Cargomatic, wherein a Mini Kelly is attached to a large, brightly colored pocket in which one can actually put things.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## franjen13

Unpopular opinion: the quota spend theory is not real. We as consumers created the “quota spend” and every single time it’s discussed, analayzed, and agonized over we are perpetuating the “problem”. Hermes did not develop some secret spending threshold. That’s why you see so many stories across the board about someone spending 30k in a visit with no Birkin and someone else spent 1k on their first visit and was offered. It’s not real. Markets vary, of course, because thats economics 101. 

There is no secret. There is no formula. There are no tips. You will get the bag.


----------



## WingNut

franjen13 said:


> Unpopular opinion: the quota spend theory is not real. We as consumers created the “quota spend” and every single time it’s discussed, analayzed, and agonized over we are perpetuating the “problem”. Hermes did not develop some secret spending threshold. That’s why you see so many stories across the board about someone spending 30k in a visit with no Birkin and someone else spent 1k on their first visit and was offered. It’s not real. Markets vary, of course, because thats economics 101.
> 
> There is no secret. There is no formula. There are no tips. You will get the bag.


ITA. I think it's an excuse people make up for why they were denied a bag when they "demanded one".

And to pile on:

The term "Quota bag" grates on my every nerve.


----------



## addiCCted

WingNut said:


> ITA. I think it's an excuse people make up for why they were denied a bag when they "demanded one".
> 
> And to pile on:
> 
> The term "Quota bag" grates on my every nerve.


the term  kind of "degrades" (maybe too harsh, if someone has a better word please chime in) the whole experience and bag.  It just makes it seem more about the chase than the item itself.....


----------



## fabdiva

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I've said I don't like mini-bags but as I'm seeing so many reveals of mini kelly bags I'm going to be more succinct ...
> The Mini-kelly is the definition of pointless.
> I know thats a VERY unpopular opinion
> Not sorry at all.


100% agree.  My SA and I were just talking about how impractical it is when we were going over which size Kelly I'm interested in.  We both said absolutely NOT!


----------



## fabdiva

franjen13 said:


> Unpopular opinion: the quota spend theory is not real. We as consumers created the “quota spend” and every single time it’s discussed, analayzed, and agonized over we are perpetuating the “problem”. Hermes did not develop some secret spending threshold. That’s why you see so many stories across the board about someone spending 30k in a visit with no Birkin and someone else spent 1k on their first visit and was offered. It’s not real. Markets vary, of course, because thats economics 101.
> 
> There is no secret. There is no formula. There are no tips. You will get the bag.


I agree.  I don't buy into that pre-spend at all!  I don't believe in formulas or steps to take or rules to follow.  All those Youtube videos that say other are nonsense.  The only rules IMHO, be yourself (unless "yourself" is rude and obnoxious) and buy what you love.


----------



## WingNut

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I've said I don't like mini-bags but as I'm seeing so many reveals of mini kelly bags I'm going to be more succinct ...
> The Mini-kelly is the definition of pointless.
> I know thats a VERY unpopular opinion
> Not sorry at all.


This, too. Can it carry stuff? If you have a wee bag and have to carry your phone in another hand because the wee bag you bought is too small to fit it, why carry the bag? 

In some cases (where that bag is all you carry, like for an evening or errand), fine. It can be chic if styled carefully. However, for the most part it looks like it was meant for a child or doll and "disparages" (yes I intentionally mis-used that word) the wearer


----------



## tinkerbell68

fabdiva said:


> I agree.  I don't buy into that pre-spend at all!  I don't believe in formulas or steps to take or rules to follow.  All those Youtube videos that say other are nonsense.  The only rules IMHO, be yourself (unless "yourself" is rude and obnoxious) and buy what you love.


Exactly! Be your authentic self and build an authentic relationship with your SA, SM and the brand. I think the idea of 'spend' suggests some control: if I spend $X, I will get Y bag. In fact, there are so many variables over which we have no control...except ourselves. 

To stay on topic in a way that is somewhat related: I have no idea why people ask others for their SA's contact info. My relationship with my SA is unique and the fact that we work well together in no way suggests that someone else will have an equally good connection. Each of us must build our own relationships.


----------



## QuelleFromage

franjen13 said:


> Unpopular opinion: the quota spend theory is not real. We as consumers created the “quota spend” and every single time it’s discussed, analayzed, and agonized over we are perpetuating the “problem”. Hermes did not develop some secret spending threshold. That’s why you see so many stories across the board about someone spending 30k in a visit with no Birkin and someone else spent 1k on their first visit and was offered. It’s not real. Markets vary, of course, because thats economics 101.
> 
> There is no secret. There is no formula. There are no tips. You will get the bag.


ITA. I suggested in another thread that the 1:1, 2:1, etc. that people are working from has no basis in reality, and although I got bashed for it, I still think this is true. No one is there with a calculator and certainly not around a multiple of retail price...it's much more of an overview of "who is this person? are they local? do they spend across categories or just flounce in demanding a Birkin?" and it's COMPLETELY variable by store.


----------



## WingNut

fabdiva said:


> I agree.  I don't buy into that pre-spend at all!  I don't believe in formulas or steps to take or rules to follow.  All those Youtube videos that say other are nonsense.  The only rules IMHO, be yourself (unless "yourself" is rude and obnoxious) and buy what you love.


Yeah that's another term that gets me: "Pre-spend". Is it a spend, or isn't it? If you are spending, you are spending. It's not like you "commit to a spend", then it turns into an actual spend once a trigger is hit. Kind of like "pending transactions" on your CC.


----------



## WingNut

And another thing (because I'm annoyed about off-topic stuff and poking in with unpopular opinions is cathartic):

Journey. Where, exactly, are you going? (I admit to possibly having used this phrase, now I cringe). A "Journey" into self-awareness is a thing. A "Journey" with a product you are buying is not, unless you are talking about taking a part of the company on a trip with you, which belongs in the "traveling with Hermes" category.

How about: Awareness of Hermes? Relationship with Hermes products? Collection of Hermes?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

addiCCted said:


> the term  kind of "degrades" (maybe too harsh, if someone has a better word please chime in) the whole experience and bag.  It just makes it seem more about the chase than the item itself.....


100% agree!
And to keep on topic with an unpopular opinion (this will make me sound like a b*t*h but I dont care!!!)
I think for many of the hungry newbies they actually don't consider if they bag is to their taste/style practical to their needs
They want the bag because its considered a 'must have' impossible to get 'thing' and by getting it it'll give off vibes to others that they  are wealthy, and special in some way.
Also the aforementioned 'chase' feeds into this concept that purchasing Hermes is a 'game' in order to 'score' the ultimate 'goal' of a
Birkin or Kelly.
I've mentioned before that 'score' and 'game' are both terms on this forum that make me wanna puke 
Edited to add that I also think there are a lot of barely used bags dating from 2020 onwards on the resale market because the influencer following H bag chasers finally get their object of desire and then realise they dont love it and it doesn't get them the admiration or validation they seek


----------



## franjen13

WingNut said:


> And another thing (because I'm annoyed about off-topic stuff and poking in with unpopular opinions is cathartic):
> 
> Journey. Where, exactly, are you going? (I admit to possibly having used this phrase, now I cringe). A "Journey" into self-awareness is a thing. A "Journey" with a product you are buying is not, unless you are talking about taking a part of the company on a trip with you, which belongs in the "traveling with Hermes" category.
> 
> How about: Awareness of Hermes? Relationship with Hermes products? Collection of Hermes?


Right!!!!!!!!!!! I can’t stop laughing. “Where, exactly, are you going?”

Just live your life! We’ll all be 6 feet under one day and I’m pretty sure on our death beds we won’t be analyzing our “pre-spend” for that Birkin our granddaughter is going to be willed. 

Oh well, to each their own. I’m not on a journey I’m just buying luxury goods because they’re awesome. I’m not putting my spend into ratio’s. I’m literally just buying stuff!!


----------



## franjen13

QuelleFromage said:


> ITA. I suggested in another thread that the 1:1, 2:1, etc. that people are working from has no basis in reality, and although I got bashed for it, I still think this is true. No one is there with a calculator and certainly not around a multiple of retail price...it's much more of an overview of "who is this person? are they local? do they spend across categories or just flounce in demanding a Birkin?" and it's COMPLETELY variable by store.


I’m sorry you were bashed, that’s so crazy. Not everything is as black and white as people want to make it and also, not every SA is going to bend over backwards for you and most likely has other clients they like better/value more. That’s life. Tough pill to swallow for most.


----------



## lulilu

"Journey" sounds pretentious to me.


----------



## 880

Unpopular opinion: Prespend may be a relatively accurate shorthand explanation for shoppers in certain Asian countries, or those others who are simply concerned with specific transactional outcomes, i.e., how to spend the least and get the most BKC.  I would say that many of us on this thread are not measured in the same way as these shoppers. And we are the (sometimes smug) minority on TPF  

  I do read a lot of inquiries that boil down to how to ‘game’ an SA relationship, and it’s a waste of time trying to explain intangible factors.  Much easier to simply say, I happened to spend x amount by the time my SA found the perfect y bag for me. Voila Prespend.

ETA: an IRL friend cannot understand why I cannot introduce her to my SA who will then pull a 30B etoupe out of thin air. I found prespend was the simplest way to explain to her that her scenario was not going to work.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## A1aGypsy

franjen13 said:


> Unpopular opinion: the quota spend theory is not real. We as consumers created the “quota spend” and every single time it’s discussed, analayzed, and agonized over we are perpetuating the “problem”. Hermes did not develop some secret spending threshold. That’s why you see so many stories across the board about someone spending 30k in a visit with no Birkin and someone else spent 1k on their first visit and was offered. It’s not real. Markets vary, of course, because thats economics 101.
> 
> There is no secret. There is no formula. There are no tips. You will get the bag.


Except there are places in the world where the quota spend is openly discussed by SAs with their clients.

Unpopular opinion - there are no hard and fast rules at Hermes. 

Ps. If we are expected to have a relationship with Hermes products, then that bag better be getting me a damn nice Valentine’s Day gift.


----------



## papertiger

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I've said I don't like mini-bags but as I'm seeing so many reveals of mini kelly bags I'm going to be more succinct ...
> The Mini-kelly is the definition of pointless.
> I know thats a VERY unpopular opinion
> Not sorry at all.



Not at all. Goes back to my Medor 23 session. I asked where I should put my phone, my SA 'helpfully' advised I should keep it in my pocket     We all know LBDs and cashmere shawls are guaranteed to have large pockets. Evening bags at least have a kind simple romantic pretence that a woman should need nothing needed but a lipstick and a single key.

Minis are not even to the lifestyle-friendly to the influencer fantasy they pretend to offer.


----------



## papertiger

WingNut said:


> ITA. I think it's an excuse people make up for why they were denied a bag when they "demanded one".
> 
> And to pile on:
> 
> The term "Quota bag" grates on my every nerve.



The reason 'quota bags' even exists is because people that   for them, flipped them as many times as they bought, but twice as fast.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> 100% agree!
> And to keep on topic with an unpopular opinion (this will make me sound like a b*t*h but I dont care!!!)
> I think for many of the hungry newbies they actually don't consider if they bag is to their taste/style practical to their needs
> They want the bag because its considered a 'must have' impossible to get 'thing' and by getting it it'll give off vibes to others that they  are wealthy, and special in some way.
> Also the aforementioned 'chase' feeds into this concept that purchasing Hermes is a 'game' in order to 'score' the ultimate 'goal' of a
> Birkin or Kelly.
> I've mentioned before that 'score' and 'game' are both terms on this forum that make me wanna puke
> Edited to add that I also think there are a lot of barely used bags dating from 2020 onwards on the resale market because the influencer following H bag chasers finally get their object of desire and then realise they dont love it and it doesn't get them the admiration or validation they seek


I have seen a lot of Birkin, Kelly, and Constance bags on FP.  I was also perusing the Madison Ave Couture site and see lots of what seem to be SO bags (in new or near new condition).  Do people get SOs and then change their minds because the combo didn't turn out how they expected?  Or are people flipping their SOs for a profit?


----------



## 880

A1aGypsy said:


> Except there are places in the world where the quota spend is openly discussed by SAs with their clients.
> 
> Unpopular opinion - there are no hard and fast rules at Hermes.


100% agree with ^


sweetpea_2009 said:


> Or are people flipping their SOs for a profit?


IMO this ^

Unpopular opinion: I trust my SA to give his honest opinion about whether to buy something. He knows we are doing a gut renovation and furnishing from scratch, and he isn’t pushing anything.


----------



## papertiger

sweetpea_2009 said:


> I have seen a lot of Birkin, Kelly, and Constance bags on FP.  I was also perusing the Madison Ave Couture site and see lots of what seem to be SO bags (in new or near new condition).  Do people get SOs and then change their minds because *the combo didn't turn out how they expected?  *Or are people flipping their SOs for a profit?



I'm sure this happens a lot. The other  problem is that what they liked 6 months or a year ago is no longer convenient, what he/she is still liking/wearing. 

Anyway, another unpopular opinion, too many SOs are being offered. Many of the same clients would be better-off and happier trying and buying off the peg - if the volume of bags existed.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Unpopular opinion..
I think hell will freeze over before I ever get offered to do a SO (the SM of my home store likes me but NOT that much)
HOWEVER...and this is my unpopular opinion..
I don't actually think I'd want to do one..reading about all the restrictions on leather options, sizes etc for SO bags I wouldn't get my dream bag offered as an option on SO..
And that leaves horizon as the only option and there really would be snowballs in hell before I caved in and spent X times the amount of a 'normal' Hermès K/B/Hac etc to do a Horizon commission.
I think the SO system seems to getting more and more restricted which in effect leads to people compromising what they would truly love in order to take advantage of what should be a real reward for brand loyalty.
Hence they order the bag knowing that they dont HAVE to accept it and if they did accept it knowing it wasn't the bag of dreams that horseshoe stamp commands a premium on the resale market.
PS...
I seem to be full of unpopular opinions tonight !
apologies


----------



## BowieFan1971

Do people really buy ugly color combo B/Ks just because of the horseshoe stamp? And pay a premium? Cuz it’s still an ugly bag.

Hence the reason for the restrictions…their name is on the bag. Maybe they don’t want people to think badly about the brand because of sone ugly SOs. And if they know it’s going to be ugly from the start….


----------



## addiCCted

QuelleFromage said:


> ITA. I suggested in another thread that the 1:1, 2:1, etc. that people are working from has no basis in reality, and although I got bashed for it, I still think this is true. No one is there with a calculator and certainly not around a multiple of retail price...it's much more of an overview of "who is this person? are they local? do they spend across categories or just flounce in demanding a Birkin?" and it's COMPLETELY variable by store.


what exactly does "local" mean? Im about an hour and half away.  I'm trying to get into the store once a month...is that local?


----------



## addiCCted

lulilu said:


> "Journey" sounds pretentious to me.


And now everyone and their mom is on some kind of "journey"......Even men are using that term....cringe.....I don't know....its just material goods...its not that serious....


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> too many SOs are being offered. Many of the same clients would be better-off and happier trying and buying off the peg - if the volume of bags existed


Yep this! another unpopular opinion:

some popular Hermes off the peg leather items are truly hideous,
and those are presumably designed by trained professionals

and, an unpopular, or uncommon opinion:
my ‘journey’ lol may be close to the end; I have enough
And, I’m not sure where to go from here lol


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Unpopular opinion..
> I think hell will freeze over before I ever get offered to do a SO (the SM of my home store likes me but NOT that much)
> HOWEVER...and this is my unpopular opinion..
> I don't actually think I'd want to do one..reading about all the restrictions on leather options, sizes etc for SO bags I wouldn't get my dream bag offered as an option on SO..
> And that leaves horizon as the only option and there really would be snowballs in hell before I caved in and spent X times the amount of a 'normal' Hermès K/B/Hac etc to do a Horizon commission.
> I think the SO system seems to getting more and more restricted which in effect leads to people compromising what they would truly love in order to take advantage of what should be a real reward for brand loyalty.
> Hence they order the bag knowing that they dont HAVE to accept it and if they did accept it knowing it wasn't the bag of dreams that horseshoe stamp commands a premium on the resale market.
> PS...
> I seem to be full of unpopular opinions tonight !
> apologies


It's so true. I was delighted to get to do an SO, but it is a shame how many restrictions there are. If there were no limits, I would have  ordered Black box or Berenia FB Fauve. Think buying vintage is my only option for box, and maybe i'll get offered berenia one day. I'm so excited to receive my black chèvre, but I did have some nerves at the time going for something so safe, but I know I've made the right decision, as its classic and i'll wear it everyday. It's funny, I didn't expect the SM to be so vocal about combinations. I think she may have had enough seeing ugly combos that don't get collected. She was very helpful/ vocal about the colours and hardware. Which I loved and appreciated and I agreed with her completely. No dodgy colour combos happening under her watch!


----------



## jemmilybr

I really dislike their bags. Lots of people seem to love them, but I don't get it. They're really expensive and not very nice in my opinion.


----------



## WingNut

Pamela Stylepop said:


> It's so true. I was delighted to get to do an SO, but it is a shame how many restrictions there are. If there were no limits, I would have  ordered Black box or Berenia FB Fauve. Think buying vintage is my only option for box, and maybe i'll get offered berenia one day. I'm so excited to receive my black chèvre, but I did have some nerves at the time going for something so safe, but I know I've made the right decision, as its classic and i'll wear it everyday. It's funny, I didn't expect the SM to be so vocal about combinations. I think she may have had enough seeing ugly combos that don't get collected. She was very helpful/ vocal about the colours and hardware. Which I loved and appreciated and I agreed with her completely. No dodgy colour combos happening under her watch!


I guess I got really lucky then in 2008 when I SO'd my BBB35 at FSH! I absolutely agree that the special, heritage leathers should _especially_ be part of the SO selection.
However, and this may actually be unpopular, I think SOs are better served to be combinations that are less trendy/more classic and stand the test of time (so yes I def agree with you there!). Based on my experience, I SO'd a super bright (Capucine) B35 which was quite trendy at the time (2016?). After a lot of use I did actually get very tired of it and didn't feel the color wore well on that leather (togo). I'd much rather SO something in a leather and color I can wear forever (like my RC Chevre B30).


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

WingNut said:


> I guess I got really lucky then in 2008 when I SO'd my BBB35 at FSH! I absolutely agree that the special, heritage leathers should _especially_ be part of the SO selection.
> However, and this may actually be unpopular, I think SOs are better served to be combinations that are less trendy/more classic and stand the test of time (so yes I def agree with you there!). Based on my experience, I SO'd a super bright (Capucine) B35 which was quite trendy at the time (2016?). After a lot of use I did actually get very tired of it and didn't feel the color wore well on that leather (togo). I'd much rather SO something in a leather and color I can wear forever (like my RC Chevre B30).


A BBB, now you're just showing off!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## QuelleFromage

addiCCted said:


> what exactly does "local" mean? Im about an hour and half away.  I'm trying to get into the store once a month...is that local?


Yep. By "local" I mean exactly that. Not a tourist. Someone who might not drop a **** ton today, but will be visiting over time.


jemmilybr said:


> I really dislike their bags. Lots of people seem to love them, but I don't get it. They're really expensive and not very nice in my opinion.


The good news here is that this will save you a LOT of money. 


WingNut said:


> I guess I got really lucky then in 2008 when I SO'd my BBB35 at FSH! I absolutely agree that the special, heritage leathers should _especially_ be part of the SO selection.
> However, and this may actually be unpopular, I think SOs are better served to be combinations that are less trendy/more classic and stand the test of time (so yes I def agree with you there!). Based on my experience, I SO'd a super bright (Capucine) B35 which was quite trendy at the time (2016?). After a lot of use I did actually get very tired of it and didn't feel the color wore well on that leather (togo). I'd much rather SO something in a leather and color I can wear forever (like my RC Chevre B30).


ITA. Just because you can order moutarde and anemone multico*, does not mean you will want to carry it ten years from now, and wanting/being able to carry it ten years from now is one of the points of both Hermès and a custom bag. 

*Don't get all excited, you can't order that right now


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I totally agree with @WingNut regarding Heritage leathers and so's.
unpopular opinion (or may be popular..lets see?)
A special order has always been a thank-you from the brand for a clients loyalty in order to in effect commission their dream bag.
Surely therefore designs like Kelly picnic, Padded Kelly,Shadow Birkin, Alphabet (initial?) Birkin, Ghillies bags etc should be offered as an option?
Ditto guillouche hardware or so black ...
I am aware that I am moaning about a lack of choice from the viewpoint of someone who will not be offered a SO however I also speak as someone who loves looking at peoples reveals of striking and unusual bags.
Unpopular opinion no:2 
I get more joy looking at vintage bags than I do current reveals


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I totally agree with @WingNut regarding Heritage leathers and so's.
> unpopular opinion (or may be popular..lets see?)
> A special order has always been a thank-you from the brand for a clients loyalty in order to in effect commission their dream bag.
> Surely therefore designs like Kelly picnic, Padded Kelly,Shadow Birkin, Alphabet (initial?) Birkin, Ghillies bags etc should be offered as an option?
> Ditto guillouche hardware or so black ...
> I am aware that I am moaning about a lack of choice from the viewpoint of someone who will not be offered a SO however I also speak as someone who loves looking at peoples reveals of striking and unusual bags.
> Unpopular opinion no:2
> I get more joy looking at vintage bags than I do current reveals


Don't think those points are unpopular, I agree 100%!


----------



## janeeta

My unpopular opinion is that Hermes has made moving countries VERY hard and at times depreciating. I have shopped from H for 15 years now, since I was a teenager. I had a strong profile in Canada and was offered quota bags because I've bought everything over the years, from pillows, to valet trays, dishes, EVERYTHING. However, I've moved to the UAE and basically have been told that the profiles don't connect worldwide so unless I continue buying everything under the sun, I will not even get the most basic of bags. I feel like I've been dropped from the 30th floor with no parachute. I get treated like crap in this new country's H, I don't have anything left to buy at all cause I ALREADY OWN EVERYTHING, and I've effectively been cut off from H. I feel like all those years of loyalty just went down the drain! 

Profiles should connect worldwide. Moving countries should not mean being treated like a newbie or being belittled cause you're not "loyal" to a new country store.


----------



## acrowcounted

This thread is such a killjoy. Just feels like a weird mix of mean girl/gatekeeping/not-like-other-girls posts that mostly aren’t comments on Hermes things but judgements on other H clients and forum members. Wish we could all just celebrate each others’ wins rather than stealing joy.


----------



## jellyv

acrowcounted said:


> This thread is such a killjoy. Just feels like a weird mix of mean girl/gatekeeping/not-like-other-girls posts that mostly aren’t comments on Hermes things but judgements on other H clients and forum members.


 What's unpopular for sure is wholesale bashing of the brand and, by implication, its customer base/collectors.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

acrowcounted said:


> This thread is such a killjoy. Just feels like a weird mix of mean girl/gatekeeping/not-like-other-girls posts that mostly aren’t comments on Hermes things but judgements on other H clients and forum members. Wish we could all just celebrate each others’ wins rather than stealing joy.


Glad somebody said it!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

I don't agree with everything that is said in the unpopular opinion threads (almost all the forums have one) and read it with a grain of salt but can appreciate that everyone is entitled to their opinion and am grateful to live in a country where people have the right to express their thoughts, whether popular or not.  My 2 cent's worth.  Sorry to be off-topic.


----------



## 880

A lot of us on this thread happen to share (what we believe are unpopular H opinions) Including but not limited to: love of heritage leather; a dislike of popular bags; an aversion to many SO combinations; and a collective shudder (I am joking here) when it comes to rodeos or H logo. . . To name a few.  I am still happy for fellow members who get the coveted Pegasus or mini K, even if those items are not to my taste.

Whether these commonalities constitute gate keeping or brand bashing, is debatable. I would posit that the gatekeeping mentality or even the mean girl label could actually apply to the entire H subforum, if not all of TPF. Bc all of us are incredibly privileged to be able to distract ourselves with high priced; scarce; difficult to obtain luxury items in this day and age. And, some of us are luckier than others in obtaining said items.  I do think that the title of the thread is wide enough to allow for the gripes and complaints so long as they aren’t specifically targeting any one member.   JMO though and YMMV.


----------



## V0N1B2

::takes a deep breath::
Okay, here goes. Heartfelt apologies in advance and please, for the love of Gaud don’t pummel me with Rodeo and Oran charms.

I don’t like the Quota Bag. There. I said it. 
The proportions are just.... off.
BTW, does anyone here even have a Quota Bag? Because I haven’t seen that many posted here.
It doesn’t fit in with the brand’s aesthetic, IMO. It’s kinda stiff looking yet the leather feels so floppy, you know? Is it a shoulder bag or a hand held only, because the handles aren’t really long enough to go over your shoulder, yet they’re a bit too long for a satchel. Also, why are there four handles? What’s with that? Maybe it should come with a detachable crossbody strap, I don’t know. It has the feet on the bottom, which is great when you want to put it on the floor, but sers you guys, they’re shaped like actual feet.  Kinda creepy but kinda cool, gnome sayin’?

It looks really expensive, but it just feels cheap. Hermes knows their customer base because that vision really resonates with me cuz I feel the same. It’s my Raisin Dettra or something.
Anyway...

The clasp is really fidgety, and even though you only need one hand to open it, you need two hands to close it. Weird, right? And then when you finally open it, there’s all these pockets and doodads inside.  It looked so cavernous on instagram, but the inside is like, umm so the opposite of that, ok?  What am I supposed to do with all those zippered things? Where am I supposed to put my Teacup St. Bernard? I’ve tried to love it but it just doesn’t work for me.  I don’t know, maybe I’m just being too picky.

As for the service in the store... well I was at the George V location (umm that’s like in, Paris?) back in September and they were very attentive. Very.  I wore my vintage Birthday Suit and everyone like literally sprinted over to help me.  Even the SM was falling all over me (he knew I looked like someone who couldn’t be trifled with) and took me into the back room. Yeah, you heard that right. The coveted BACK ROOM.  Hell, yeah!  So I dunno ladies, maybe try that if you feel you aren’t getting the level of service you desire.  

 Thanks  for letting me share


----------



## addiCCted

880 said:


> A lot of us on this thread happen to share (what we believe are unpopular H opinions) Including but not limited to: love of heritage leather; a dislike of popular bags; an aversion to many SO combinations; and a collective shudder (I am joking here) when it comes to rodeos or H logo. . . To name a few.  I am still happy for fellow members who get the coveted Pegasus or mini K, even if those items are not to my taste.
> 
> Whether these commonalities constitute gate keeping or brand bashing, is debatable. I would posit that the gatekeeping mentality or even the mean girl label could actually apply to the entire H subforum, if not all of TPF. Bc all of us are incredibly privileged to be able to distract ourselves with high priced; scarce; difficult to obtain luxury items in this day and age. And, some of us are luckier than others in obtaining said items.  I do think that the title of the thread is wide enough to allow for the gripes and complaints so long as they aren’t specifically targeting any one member.   JMO though and YMMV.


sorry to go OT but majority of people don't like the heritage leathers? New to hermes but I am in love with the barenia smooth and faubourg as well.  People don't like it bc it gets scratched up and patinas?


----------



## papertiger

addiCCted said:


> sorry to go OT but majority of people don't like the heritage leathers? New to hermes but I am in love with the barenia smooth and faubourg as well.  People don't like it bc it gets scratched up and patinas?



 most people like their leather to look like new for much longer or 'forever'. One has to know how to look after (or not worry) about the many of the so-called heritage leathers. There is also _sometimes_ a weight factor, although if the bag is very small it's not so important.

For me, it depends on the bag, the size and what someone's going to use it for.


----------



## carlinha

franjen13 said:


> Unpopular opinion: the quota spend theory is not real. We as consumers created the “quota spend” and every single time it’s discussed, analayzed, and agonized over we are perpetuating the “problem”. Hermes did not develop some secret spending threshold. That’s why you see so many stories across the board about someone spending 30k in a visit with no Birkin and someone else spent 1k on their first visit and was offered. It’s not real. Markets vary, of course, because thats economics 101.
> 
> There is no secret. There is no formula. There are no tips. You will get the bag.


Amen!!!!!


----------



## WhiteBus

An unpopular opinion is one that goes against what seems to be the popular way of thinking.
But if one person raises their head above the parapet to express it, an opportunity has been made for others who have been thinking the same, but have been too timid to express it.

e.g.:
I would suggest bag charms in general and twillies might not as de rigueur as many shopping accounts would lead us to believe. (e.g. after buying a B or K - 'then I asked my SA to show me some twillies') 

More specifically I do not like the Cargo Birkin (go to Mountain Warehouse if you want something like that), but the thread where it is being admired and coveted is not the place to express that.

I was reading the Touch thread and thought, why would you spend a premium on a touch Birkin and protectively cover up the exotic handles?


----------



## BreezyE

acrowcounted said:


> This thread is such a killjoy. Just feels like a weird mix of mean girl/gatekeeping/not-like-other-girls posts that mostly aren’t comments on Hermes things but judgements on other H clients and forum members. Wish we could all just celebrate each others’ wins rather than stealing joy.


Thank you, there is so much gatekeeping across all Hermès threads!


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## 880

BreezyE said:


> there is so much gatekeeping across all Hermès threads!


Agree 100%

unpopular opinion:

I think sadly that premier brands like Chanel, Dior, and especially Hermes make gatekeeping (controlling or limiting access to product or services) part of their very successful business model. It’s why supply of BKC is carefully controlled. This increases a particular products desirability and causes others to buy more aspirational items like cosmetics or what is known as ‘consolation merchandise.’

many TPFers request advice on how to ‘game’ the system, in other words ‘score’ a coveted KBC with minimal prespend. I would posit that Hermes would rather weed out those shoppers than long standing VVIP clients who purchase generously across categories, but who may resell some bags discreetly. (many TPFers disagree with my opinion and feel that H is doing its best to weed out resellers). I would say that H has to toe the company line against resellers, but without them, the bags value sinks rather rapidly.

 At the end of the day (this would be another unpopular H opinion), a coveted item‘s strong resale value is part of the reason why BKC is so popular. But, I think that those people who buy BKC for its resale value usually lose money in the end.

Im  not saying that I approve of H’s business strategy; nor am I a VIP who has an unlimited budget for H furnishings or fine jewelry. I have formed this opinion from reading various threads here.


----------



## textilegirl

I’m a bit uncertain about what the term ‘gatekeeping’ means, and what it means in the context of this thread. Are we talking about H’s business practices, or tPFers who, according to the Urban Dictionary definition “….take[] it upon themselves to decide who does or does not have access or rights to a community or identity“?  I’m not sure that they’re the same thing; the first doesn’t have an emotional component (if it does, I think that’s a deeper discussion that would be better on a different thread), the latter is just mean.


----------



## coloradolvr

acrowcounted said:


> This thread is such a killjoy. Just feels like a weird mix of mean girl/gatekeeping/not-like-other-girls posts that mostly aren’t comments on Hermes things but judgements on other H clients and forum members. Wish we could all just celebrate each others’ wins rather than stealing joy.


I have to say that sometimes I wonder why I read this thread.  So much "disapproval" for Rodeos/twillies/etc cluttering up the look of the bag.  I go back to @PaperTigers text at the top of the screen that states that we might find some of these comments "challenging". I sometimes stuggle with being judged for making my bags look like they belong to a teenager.  Doesn't matter in the end to me.  I still love putting together a bag with my matchy matchy twillies and rodeos.   It's one of the few things that brings me joy each morning.

OK, so now for my unpopular opinion.  To me some bags just look "naked" without these things.  Now it's my turn to duck and run!!!   Yes in the end we are all entitled to our opinions!!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

coloradolvr said:


> I have to say that sometimes I wonder why I read this thread.  So much "disapproval" for Rodeos/twillies/etc cluttering up the look of the bag.  I go back to @PaperTigers text at the top of the screen that states that we might find some of these comments "challenging". I sometimes stuggle with being judged for making my bags look like they belong to a teenager.  Doesn't matter in the end to me.  I still love putting together a bag with my matchy matchy twillies and rodeos.   It's one of the few things that brings me joy each morning.
> 
> OK, so now for my unpopular opinion.  To me some bags just look "naked" without these things.  Now it's my turn to duck and run!!!   Yes in the end we are all entitled to our opinions!!!!!


That’s why they are sold separately… To each their own.


----------



## coloradolvr

BowieFan1971 said:


> That’s why they are sold separately… To each their own.


Exactly!!!


----------



## saskiamoet

franjen13 said:


> Unpopular opinion: the quota spend theory is not real. We as consumers created the “quota spend” and every single time it’s discussed, analayzed, and agonized over we are perpetuating the “problem”. Hermes did not develop some secret spending threshold. That’s why you see so many stories across the board about someone spending 30k in a visit with no Birkin and someone else spent 1k on their first visit and was offered. It’s not real. Markets vary, of course, because thats economics 101.
> 
> There is no secret. There is no formula. There are no tips. You will get the bag.


I have to agree with this. My very first Birkin was purchased 5 months after I started shopping at a particular Boutique, after only buying scarves, ‍♀️. So far I’ve gotten 3 Birkins and I really don’t buy that much. I’m not wealthy, but work hard for my comfortable living and I don’t have boundless money to spend on random things. So I would have to say there is NO quota spend.


----------



## 880

textilegirl said:


> tPFers who, according to the Urban Dictionary definition “….take[] it upon themselves to decide who does or does not have access or rights to a community or identity“? I’m not sure that they’re the same thing; the first doesn’t have an emotional component (if it does, I think that’s a deeper discussion that would be better on a different thread), the latter is just mean.


I don’t think anyone on this thread takes it upon themselves to decide who is the most bona fide H client. I think that  even those posts that vent, voice unpopular statements rather than mean ones. And, I am willing as a reader who does not know most of you IRL, to grant the benefit of the doubt. Re the unpopular opinions,  H, after all, is known for its brilliant colors and whimsy. It’s the people on this thread who are not always fans, thus the threads title.

Many of us in this thread strongly prefer the looks of a naked bag, but often congratulate and tag as loved the posts of others who decorate theirs on the H in action thread (and many other threads). I don’t have to share someone else’s aesthetic to love their posts. For example, I’m definitely not a pink person or an action figure, charm, twilly person, but I love the posts of @boo1689 and @sf_newyorker. The joy and enthusiasm of these posts are infectious  And, I recently bought a set of marble twillies as a gift for someone who adores color.

None of us as clients or would be clients of Hermes can take it upon themselves to dictate who has access or rights. Those barriers to entry are reserved for H.  I simply don’t see anything wrong in our voicing the unpopular opinions on this thread. Post Covid, after many year hiatus, I came back to TPF as a respite from everyday life, and I also discovered the ignore button. I do believe that people who find these posts offensive should use the ignore button. But that is solely my opinion.    

ETA: to take my post back to specific H unpopular opinions: even when I see a bag that looks cute with the geegee horse head charm, that charm still freaks me out. Maybe it’s the eyes. 

my other unpopular opinion: I told my FSH SA that when I get back to Paris, I just want RTW, not a bag. I’m still somewhat aggravated that the H RTW designer doesn’t rezlly think about hemming sleeves or taking in or letting out garments. I post this here and not in the Paris thread bc others have commented in a way that indicates a belief that I am somehow ‘flexing’

unpopular opinion: popular belief is that H Madison is flush with new stock. On the contrary, as per a friend of mine, there is still a stock shortage at H Madison. No bag straps. And, calvi SLG are being held in the back subject to SM approval. Calvi card holders are now being treated like narcotic substances.


----------



## textilegirl

880 said:


> I don’t think anyone on this thread takes it upon themselves to decide who is the most bona fide H client. I think that  even those posts that vent, voice unpopular statements rather than mean ones. And, I am willing as a reader who does not know most of you IRL, to grant the benefit of the doubt. Re the unpopular opinions,  H, after all, is known for its brilliant colors and whimsy. It’s the people on this thread who are not always fans, thus the threads title.
> 
> Many of us in this thread strongly prefer the looks of a naked bag, but often congratulate and tag as loved the posts of others who decorate theirs on the H in action thread (and many other threads). I don’t have to share someone else’s aesthetic to love their posts. For example, I’m definitely not a pink person or an action figure, charm, twilly person, but I love the posts of @boo1689 and @sf_newyorker. The joy and enthusiasm of these posts are infectious  And, I recently bought a set of marble twillies as a gift for someone who adores color.
> 
> None of us as clients or would be clients of Hermes can take it upon themselves to dictate who has access or rights. Those barriers to entry are reserved for H.  I simply don’t see anything wrong in our voicing the unpopular opinions on this thread. Post Covid, after many year hiatus, I came back to TPF as a respite from everyday life, and I also discovered the ignore button. I do believe that people who find these posts offensive should use the ignore button. But that is solely my opinion.
> 
> ETA: to take my post back to specific H unpopular opinions: even when I see a bag that looks cute with the geegee horse head charm, that charm still freaks me out. Maybe it’s the eyes.
> 
> my other unpopular opinion: I told my FSH SA that when I get back to Paris, I just want RTW, not a bag. I’m still somewhat aggravated that the H RTW designer doesn’t rezlly think about hemming sleeves or taking in or letting out garments.


And this is why I wondered at the use of the term ‘gatekeeping’. I thought this was a thread about where some of us might diverge from what seems to be the prevailing opinion; so if you hold the majority view you might perceive the opinion expressed as critical. But the point is, it’s just an opinion not an indictment.  I was just wondering if there was something that I was missing…

And to join in expressing my own, I’m not universally opposed to bag charms although they aren’t generally my preference, but I especially don’t care for them when the bag is small. It’s a matter of proportion, and I prefer to see more of the bag. JMO. I too have clicked ’like’ when the color combinations appealed.  And I have a very few bag charms of my own.


----------



## Book Worm

880 said:


> ETA: to take my post back to specific H unpopular opinions: even when I see a bag that looks cute with the geegee horse head charm, that charm still freaks me out. Maybe it’s the eyes.


I may have mentioned this before here….It reminds me of the scene from The Godfather, with the horse’s head in Woltz’s bed. 
I hope this doesn’t freak folks out more.


----------



## 880

Book Worm said:


> I may have mentioned this before here….It reminds me of the scene from The Godfather, with the horse’s head in Woltz’s bed.
> I hope this doesn’t freak folks out more.


Exactly! Great minds think alike


----------



## tinkerbell68

The wonderful thing about opinions, popular or otherwise, is that we can reserve the right to change them! I believe I once noted in this thread that I didn't like the color gold and yet I now have a gold Birkin that I love as it seems to go with almost everything. I also shared the opinion, clearly not entirely unpopular, that I didn't understand bag charms at all and yet, I find the Budy so 'charming' and, if I were to find one, I might just buy it. 
I appreciate all the opinions shared here in what I consider a 'safe' space (perhaps because we don't know each other IRL) and find that the opinions of others often lead me to rethink my own. Thank you!


----------



## DoggieBags

Book Worm said:


> I may have mentioned this before here….It reminds me of the scene from The Godfather, with the horse’s head in Woltz’s bed.
> I hope this doesn’t freak folks out more.


Oh no! I have the geegee horse head charm and thought it was really fun but now I cannot get this image out of my head


----------



## 880

Book Worm said:


> I may have mentioned this before here….It reminds me of the scene from The Godfather, with the horse’s head in Woltz’s bed.
> I hope this doesn’t freak folks out more.


@Book Worm , @DoggieBags , when I said Great Minds, I meant it literally   Lol. See my post 2402 below 





						What’s your unpopular Hermes opinion?
					

This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.  It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.  Ignore...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Book Worm

DoggieBags said:


> Oh no! I have the geegee horse head charm and thought it was really fun but now I cannot get this image out of my head


Oh no! Im sorry!
How about if you replace the image in your head to this…. Does Marty from Madagascar help?


----------



## sweetpea_2009

880 said:


> I don’t have to share someone else’s aesthetic to love their posts.


THIS!  Just as I don't take offense when I see someone post that they don't like "x" whatever that might be that I do.  We don't all have to like or dislike the same things.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Tonimichelle

Well I actually really like this thread and feel if anything it's one of the least 'gatekeeping' ones. Maybe I'm misjudging it but to me it feels more of a safe space to articulate our opinions with hopefully least offence.

I am certainly guilty of some other's dislikes (yes I am the saddo who names her bags!) but on the other hand where else can I say I don't like pink or that the RooRoo charm looks like a grilled sausage... it's all just personal opinion and hopefully taken in a fairly lighthearted way. In any other thread to say "I don't like pink" etc would be inappropriate. 

Just want to add I currently have double vision (came out of hospital yesterday) so I'm typing with one eye shut and my keyboard looks slanted.. just in case there's spelling / grammar issues, however I've been reading it the past couple of days and had to add my thoughts


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Tonimichelle said:


> Well I actually really like this thread and feel if anything it's one of the least 'gatekeeping' ones. Maybe I'm misjudging it but to me it feels more of a safe space to articulate our opinions with hopefully least offence.
> 
> I am certainly guilty of some other's dislikes (yes I am the saddo who names her bags!) but on the other hand where else can I say I don't like pink or that the RooRoo charm looks like a grilled sausage... it's all just personal opinion and hopefully taken in a fairly lighthearted way. In any other thread to say "I don't like pink" etc would be inappropriate.
> 
> Just want to add I currently have double vision (came out of hospital yesterday) so I'm typing with one eye shut and my keyboard looks slanted.. just in case there's spelling / grammar issues, however I've been reading it the past couple of days and had to add my thoughts


Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## carrie8

Tonimichelle said:


> Well I actually really like this thread and feel if anything it's one of the least 'gatekeeping' ones. Maybe I'm misjudging it but to me it feels more of a safe space to articulate our opinions with hopefully least offence.
> 
> I am certainly guilty of some other's dislikes (yes I am the saddo who names her bags!) but on the other hand where else can I say I don't like pink or that the RooRoo charm looks like a grilled sausage... it's all just personal opinion and hopefully taken in a fairly lighthearted way. In any other thread to say "I don't like pink" etc would be inappropriate.
> 
> Just want to add I currently have double vision (came out of hospital yesterday) so I'm typing with one eye shut and my keyboard looks slanted.. just in case there's spelling / grammar issues, however I've been reading it the past couple of days and had to add my thoughts


Get well soon


----------



## 880

Tonimichelle said:


> Well I actually really like this thread and feel if anything it's one of the least 'gatekeeping' ones. Maybe I'm misjudging it but to me it feels more of a safe space to articulate our opinions with hopefully least offence.
> 
> I am certainly guilty of some other's dislikes (yes I am the saddo who names her bags!) but on the other hand where else can I say I don't like pink or that the RooRoo charm looks like a grilled sausage... it's all just personal opinion and hopefully taken in a fairly lighthearted way. In any other thread to say "I don't like pink" etc would be inappropriate.
> 
> Just want to add I currently have double vision (came out of hospital yesterday) so I'm typing with one eye shut and my keyboard looks slanted.. just in case there's spelling / grammar issues, however I've been reading it the past couple of days and had to add my thoughts


Hey, hope you are okay and that you  feel better soon!


----------



## Tonimichelle

880 said:


> PrayersandPurses said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you a speedy recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carrie8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get well soon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 880 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, hope you are okay and that you  feel better soon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! I feel fine (if a little seasick) @880 it's just there's two of everything.. on the plus side (or maybe downside!) I've now realised I quite like the look of two love bracelets on my wrist and two Birkins in my bedroom is quite nice too
Click to expand...


----------



## QuelleFromage

sweetpea_2009 said:


> THIS!  Just as I don't take offense when I see someone post that they don't like "x" whatever that might be that I do.  We don't all have to like or dislike the same things.


EXACTLY this! This is why I often preface a post with "if I hate this, that means there is more inventory for those who love it". Anything one person dislikes means more opportunity for someone with different taste. Just because I don't like Epsom does not mean I judge anyone for owning it. That would be ridiculous. 

I also appreciate many things on other people that I'm not comfortable with for myself. Bag charms are adorable, and I own a bunch because they look so great on others' bags, but I can't wear 'em. Etc etc etc.

As for "gatekeeping", a forum about handbags and shopping (like all of tPF) is by definition exclusionary, as many, many people can't afford to even think about such things. A forum largely about five-figure handbags is obviously even more so. However, and this is JMHO, the term "gatekeeping" has pretty serious societal implications and should probably be kept for discussions well outside the span of tPF.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Tonimichelle said:


> Well I actually really like this thread and feel if anything it's one of the least 'gatekeeping' ones. Maybe I'm misjudging it but to me it feels more of a safe space to articulate our opinions with hopefully least offence.
> 
> I am certainly guilty of some other's dislikes (yes I am the saddo who names her bags!) but on the other hand where else can I say I don't like pink or that the RooRoo charm looks like a grilled sausage... it's all just personal opinion and hopefully taken in a fairly lighthearted way. In any other thread to say "I don't like pink" etc would be inappropriate.
> 
> Just want to add I currently have double vision (came out of hospital yesterday) so I'm typing with one eye shut and my keyboard looks slanted.. just in case there's spelling / grammar issues, however I've been reading it the past couple of days and had to add my thoughts


Feel better soon! Isn't tPF a great way to distract from feeling ill? Love that you are reading with one eye.


----------



## 880

tinkerbell68 said:


> The wonderful thing about opinions, popular or otherwise, is that we can reserve the right to change them!


I did see a painted skateboard charm on a bag posted by @grismouette, post 56,030 here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/your-hermes-in-action.917931/page-3736

 The entire combo was fabulous 

unpopular opinion: most think the private room at Madison is gorgeous. I do think the teal colors are gorgeous and work well with the other colors. But I think the sofa backrest shapes look phallic and the sofa arms look positively pornographic. However, I didn’t see it IRL but in a pic on TPF kindly posted by one of our members @lilneko69 Post 2639  in 2022 offers thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-new-york-city-stores.666239/page-176


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> I did see a painted skateboard charm on a bag posted by @grismouette. The entire combo was fabulous
> 
> unpopular opinion: most think the private room at Madison is gorgeous. I do think the teal colors are gorgeous and work well with the other colors. But I think the sofa backrest shapes look phallic and the sofa arms look positively pornographic. I didn’t see it IRL but in a pic on TPF kindly posted by one of our members @lilneko69 Post 2639  in 2022 offers thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-new-york-city-stores.666239/page-176


I get that, but my vote would be Cheetos and hot dogs. LOL

I don’t think it’s attractive at all and will be horribly dated in 3-5 years. But I guess they have plenty of money to renovate…LOL


----------



## DR2014

Tonimichelle said:


> Well I actually really like this thread and feel if anything it's one of the least 'gatekeeping' ones. Maybe I'm misjudging it but to me it feels more of a safe space to articulate our opinions with hopefully least offence.
> 
> I am certainly guilty of some other's dislikes (yes I am the saddo who names her bags!) but on the other hand where else can I say I don't like pink or that the RooRoo charm looks like a grilled sausage... it's all just personal opinion and hopefully taken in a fairly lighthearted way. In any other thread to say "I don't like pink" etc would be inappropriate.
> 
> Just want to add I currently have double vision (came out of hospital yesterday) so I'm typing with one eye shut and my keyboard looks slanted.. just in case there's spelling / grammar issues, however I've been reading it the past couple of days and had to add my thoughts


Hope you are better soon, @Tonimichelle !! I don't like bag charms for me, but I love the RooRoo, lol! But I just have it in a  pouch.


----------



## loh

880 said:


> unpopular opinion: most think the private room at Madison is gorgeous. I do think the teal colors are gorgeous and work well with the other colors. But I think the sofa backrest shapes look phallic and the sofa arms look positively pornographic. However, I didn’t see it IRL but in a pic on TPF kindly posted by one of our members @lilneko69 Post 2639  in 2022 offers thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-new-york-city-stores.666239/page-176





BowieFan1971 said:


> I get that, but my vote would be Cheetos and hot dogs. LOL
> 
> I don’t think it’s attractive at all and will be horribly dated in 3-5 years. But I guess they have plenty of money to renovate…LOL



Yes, they look like dirty water dogs, which I guess is fitting for its location.  And I think the decor already looks outdated.


----------



## jenayb

QuelleFromage said:


> As for "gatekeeping", a forum about handbags and shopping (like all of tPF) is by definition exclusionary, as many, many people can't afford to even think about such things. A forum largely about five-figure handbags is obviously even more so. However, and this is JMHO, the term "gatekeeping" has pretty serious societal implications and should probably be kept for discussions well outside the span of tPF.


----------



## addiCCted

loh said:


> Yes, they look like dirty water dogs, which I guess is fitting for its location.  And I think the decor already looks outdated.


lol they do look like hot dogs....I think if it were a deeper brown it might look better....I like the ceiling and the wooden chest but I think the sofas need a little bit more contrast and the carpet is the part I really don't like....Its not abstract enough to be modern, it just looks messy and unfinished....I think if they change the sofa contour and color it would be better...its too round.


----------



## Xthgirl

Might be inappropriate but i think the in the loop belt bag kinda looks like the two adjacent orifices on a female’s anatomy . #plsdontblockme


----------



## addiCCted

htxgirl said:


> Might be inappropriate but i think the in the loop belt bag kinda looks like the two adjacent orifices on a female’s anatomy . #plsdontblockme


someone told me it looked like a pig snout and now I cant unsee it.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## etoile de mer

880 said:


> unpopular opinion: most think the private room at Madison is gorgeous. I do think the teal colors are gorgeous and work well with the other colors. But I think the sofa backrest shapes look phallic and the sofa arms look positively pornographic. However, I didn’t see it IRL but in a pic on TPF kindly posted by one of our members @lilneko69 Post 2639  in 2022 offers thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-new-york-city-stores.666239/page-176



Wow, ! Absolutely not my cup of tea! Posting a direct link for all to behold. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-new-york-city-stores.666239/page-176#post-35392677


----------



## Neeya

It never occurred to me that this would be an unpopular opinion, but I realized it probably is hah - I don't like horses on anything and actively avoid horse themes which is quite the challenge being a loyal Hermes collector


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

My unpopular opinion is about the scarves.
I gravitate either towards the very old school classic designs (like the key design for instance..which I own in two different colourways)
or the more modern ones, Pegase Pop, Perspective H, Dress Code,Space Derby etc.
BUT..I really dislike all the ones with very loud flowers or animals or both...These seem to be really popular and annoyingly I find my home store seems to stock mainly that style of design as opposed to the ones I like.
Apologies to all the Alice Shirley fans out there ..


----------



## J'adoreHermes

Inspired by the ode to bolide thread, I love my rigid bolide 31s much more than my slouchy ones. My favorite has to be my 2006 chèvre mysore bolide in turquoise. Even, my 2021 clémence bolide is already super relaxed and slouchy (which I like since it’s in an earthy tone), but a rigid bolide 31 is just so elegant in my eyes. As such, my favorite leathers on bolide are chèvre, then crocodile, then ostrich, and finally box (which may be an unpopular opinion placing it at the end, but the scratch resistance of the others appeals to me a lot). I would love to see Hermes make more big chèvre bags as that is my favorite non exotic leather!

I also wish Hermes would not just make city themed special editions for store openings. I wish the Madison pieces were not limited and were kept as permanent. In my dreams, Hermes would have made a scarf like the Battery Park scarf for each of its large flagship stores showcasing their city.


----------



## bagnut1

My response to this other thread seems more appropriate here:





						Should I buy non QB from not my home store?
					

Hi everyone:  I was offered a non-QB (GP 30) while traveling.  I am waiting for a QB in my home store and am not sure if buying the non QB would negatively impact my profile back home.  Thoughts?  I have 2 hours to decide so your thoughts are much appreciated!!!!




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Makes me think of the mafia.  People are _afraid_ to spend money with SAs/stores other than their primary unless they have "permission"?

Yuck.  Just yuck.


----------



## jenayb

bagnut1 said:


> My response to this other thread seems more appropriate here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I buy non QB from not my home store?
> 
> 
> Hi everyone:  I was offered a non-QB (GP 30) while traveling.  I am waiting for a QB in my home store and am not sure if buying the non QB would negatively impact my profile back home.  Thoughts?  I have 2 hours to decide so your thoughts are much appreciated!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me think of the mafia.  People are _afraid_ to spend money with SAs/stores other than their primary unless they have "permission"?
> 
> Yuck.  Just yuck.



Eyes errrrrrrrywhere.


----------



## 880

Unpopular opinion

i am starting to believe that the bridado is kind of cute
(i also root for the underdog in movies, races, and IRL) lol


----------



## tinkerbell68

880 said:


> Unpopular opinion
> 
> i am starting to believe that the bridado is kind of cute
> (i also root for the underdog in movies, races, and IRL) lol


I too think it's kind of cute and playful in vibrant colors. It's definitely a bag that I get to see a fair amount both in the boutiques and online...perhaps the converse of familiarity breeds contempt!


----------



## bagnut1

880 said:


> Unpopular opinion
> 
> i am starting to believe that the bridado is kind of cute
> (i also root for the underdog in movies, races, and IRL) lol


LOL It's also for a long while been the only bag that can be had on h.com.

I remember when there were more bags than straps there.....  in the Before Times.


----------



## waterlily112

880 said:


> Unpopular opinion
> 
> i am starting to believe that the bridado is kind of cute
> (i also root for the underdog in movies, races, and IRL) lol


I'm usually not a fan of the bridado and I dislike the color etoupe, but oddly I find the bridado in etoupe to be really cute


----------



## krittershops

janeeta said:


> My unpopular opinion is that Hermes has made moving countries VERY hard and at times depreciating. I have shopped from H for 15 years now, since I was a teenager. I had a strong profile in Canada and was offered quota bags because I've bought everything over the years, from pillows, to valet trays, dishes, EVERYTHING. However, I've moved to the UAE and basically have been told that the profiles don't connect worldwide so unless I continue buying everything under the sun, I will not even get the most basic of bags. I feel like I've been dropped from the 30th floor with no parachute. I get treated like crap in this new country's H, I don't have anything left to buy at all cause I ALREADY OWN EVERYTHING, and I've effectively been cut off from H. I feel like all those years of loyalty just went down the drain!
> 
> Profiles should connect worldwide. Moving countries should not mean being treated like a newbie or being belittled cause you're not "loyal" to a new country store.


Oh my god! THANK YOU! I am a diplomat. I move every three to five years….. 

Everyone on here is a bit snobby about it too ( H has other clients they don’t need you vibe or just pay loads in international duties) 

I could hug you for understanding!


----------



## momasaurus

My unpopular opinion:
SOTD's themes have become so contrived I don't even know what they are. They used to be: "Designs by Ledoux" or "scarves with boats" or "purple scarves." I could use the themes to help me organize and purge my collection.
People like the thread now, though, especially my friends! Happy for them, but I no longer contribute.
Just stating my unpopular opinion, LOL.


----------



## 880

janeeta said:


> My unpopular opinion is that Hermes has made moving countries VERY hard and at times depreciating. I have shopped from H for 15 years now, since I was a teenager. I had a strong profile in Canada and was offered quota bags because I've bought everything over the years, from pillows, to valet trays, dishes, EVERYTHING. However, I've moved to the UAE and basically have been told that the profiles don't connect worldwide so unless I continue buying everything under the sun, I will not even get the most basic of bags. I feel like I've been dropped from the 30th floor with no parachute. I get treated like crap in this new country's H, I don't have anything left to buy at all cause I ALREADY OWN EVERYTHING, and I've effectively been cut off from H. I feel like all those years of loyalty just went down the drain!
> 
> Profiles should connect worldwide. Moving countries should not mean being treated like a newbie or being belittled cause you're not "loyal" to a new country store.


+100%.  I think, from what I have read, the UAE and parts of Asia are extremely difficult bc of the enormous spending ability of the local clientele. The popular prevailing opinion on TPF seems to be the insistence that the profiles  do connect worldwide with respect to QBs, at least NY/Paris, but that has not been my experience.

Although the bulk of my spend is with my local flagship, i was fortunate enough to stumble into a relationship with an FSH SA where I barely have any prespend. But I can travel there twice a year and have obtained two FSH and one local QB. I also buy some preloved bags. Have you reached out to your former Canadian SA about ways to accommodate your needs? If you do not want to ship, is it possible for you to travel back to Canada once or twice a year? Customs and duty charges may accrue with either shipping or handcarrying, but that is not up to the retail establishment. Or, could you cultivate an SA relationship in a location where you might visit? Hermes unfortunately does not make it easy, but I would blame widespread corporate retail practices ( not just H or chanel) rather than individual SAs. Good luck!

@krittershops , I’m sorry you feel that TPFers are snobby about stating that the boutique may drop clients when they move or that duties apply. Many of us have had to move; have had to start anew after long hiatuses; or other reasons. IMO we empathize but are just somewhat realistic as to the problems that are caused by changed circumstances. Regardless of whether H offers QBs, the consumer does have the ultimate decision as to whether and where to shop.

a few of us have found that it’s possible to connect with an SA sufficiently that we can obtain what we want without enormous prespend. It is rare, but it can happen on a case by case basis. I personally only buy what I love. An unpopular opinion is that I think of the bag as a bonus, a wonderful event if I get an offer, and if not, I still love my other purchases. Another unpopular opinion is that  I don’t have a wish list, and I believe the best offers come when least expected. But, I do have a number of bags already.


----------



## Neeya

J'adoreHermes said:


> Inspired by the ode to bolide thread, I love my rigid bolide 31s much more than my slouchy ones. My favorite has to be my 2006 chèvre mysore bolide in turquoise. Even, my 2021 clémence bolide is already super relaxed and slouchy (which I like since it’s in an earthy tone), but a rigid bolide 31 is just so elegant in my eyes. As such, my favorite leathers on bolide are chèvre, then crocodile, then ostrich, and finally box (which may be an unpopular opinion placing it at the end, but the scratch resistance of the others appeals to me a lot). I would love to see Hermes make more big chèvre bags as that is my favorite non exotic leather!



I love reading this! Bolides will always be my favorite and my go-to everyday bag! I only have slouchy clemence bolides because I love how easy and mushy they are, but one day I would love to have a chevre one, when I find the right one! And I absolutely adore bolides in ostrich! My next one will definitely be rigid, in something with a soft, smooth hand.


----------



## textilegirl

krittershops said:


> Oh my god! THANK YOU! I am a diplomat. I move every three to five years…..
> 
> Everyone on here is a bit snobby about it too ( H has other clients they don’t need you vibe or just pay loads in international duties)
> 
> I could hug you for understanding!


Echoing @888's comments, I'm so sorry that you feel a bit of snobbery, but I don't think the comments are meant in any sort of derogatory way.  We're all somewhat astonished I think (in the more precise meaning of the word) that shopping at Hermes has evolved to the place where it is right now.  Long-time clients are dismayed at what they perceive is a diminished luxury shopping experience, and newcomers are put-off by what can be perceived as 'gatekeeping' (I'm learning!).  The oft-mentioned factors, Covid, the increase in somewhat frenzied social media attention, high demand/limited supply, all have contributed to this perfect storm of disappointment.  
Realism has set in, and is reflected in the perspective many are offering here.  Boutique practices differ around the globe, sometimes substantially.  Hermes is in it for the long haul and prefers not to cater to one-off clients.  The financials (very positive right now) are driven by individual boutique sales and SMs are motivated accordingly.  The good news is that personal relationships do matter, and the advice to seek out an SA/SM who understands your situation, and in a reasonably convenient location, may well prove fruitful over time.  Wishing you the best of luck   

Adding my unpopular opinion: If it takes some time, I'd rather *wait* than have Hermes drastically increase their production to meet demand; I don't think the quality would be as I would wish.  In the meantime there are pre-loved (not flipped) and vintage goods available, and some of them have found their way to my closet, to my great delight.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## carrie8

My Unpopular opinion 
seeing people just buying and buying the next bag, makes me think at hoarders 
Why not enjoy the ones that you have?


----------



## Bentley1

Unpopular opinion: 
I find the silk scarves to be a bit rough for me. 

Much prefer the cashmere/silk blends.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Unpopular opinion:
Not a fan of the "D" rings on the Kelly bag & not always liking the charms that 
 dwarf the bag
Liking the simplicity of the bag designs to stand on their own.. they speak oodles about
the gorgeous leathers & skins used


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Unpopular opinion:
I'm sick of Hermès bags being toted by so many influencers, rappers,reality tv stars, socialites and so forth.
They have become too much of a 'statement' and I find myself reaching for my plainest most under the radar bags (ie:anything without sangles) more and more because I feel somehow very conspicuous carrying my kelly's and Jypsiere.
In the immortal words of Cher...
If I could turn back time...


----------



## addiCCted

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Unpopular opinion:
> I'm sick of Hermès bags being toted by so many influencers, rappers,reality tv stars, socialites and so forth.
> They have become too much of a 'statement' and I find myself reaching for my plainest most under the radar bags (ie:anything without sangles) more and more because I feel somehow very conspicuous carrying my kelly's and Jypsiere.
> In the immortal words of Cher...
> If I could turn back time...


this too shall pass....


----------



## stylequake

This has problematic undertones. Are you upset to be associated with the "lower class"


maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Unpopular opinion:
> I'm sick of Hermès bags being toted by so many influencers, rappers,reality tv stars, socialites and so forth.
> They have become too much of a 'statement' and I find myself reaching for my plainest most under the radar bags (ie:anything without sangles) more and more because I feel somehow very conspicuous carrying my kelly's and Jypsiere.
> In the immortal words of Cher...
> If I could turn back time...



?


----------



## BreezyE

stylequake said:


> This has problematic undertones. Are you upset to be associated with the "lower class"
> 
> 
> ?


I think what this person meant is that they believe the more popular Hermes bags are becoming too trendy and they prefer something that is more low key and less trendy.


----------



## 880

stylequake said:


> This has problematic undertones. Are you upset to be associated with the "lower class"
> 
> 
> ?


Agree with @BreezyE . I didn’t get a lower class connotation. Especially bc (@maxroxxherhandbags includes *socialites* in her list of undesirables). I simply assumed that she was referring to  a more under the radar style in keeping with her own low key RTW choices. A preference for an H bag without the tiret or sangles (Victoria, plume, paris bombay, bolide, double sens, whitebus, etc.) would not be immediately H branded to the casual (non TPF H subforum observer). But, this is the unpopular thread after all

my unpopular opinion is that I don’t usually carry an H bag for travel (Nor has my lack of an H bag been a disadvantage in obtaining a new BK at FSH. I find the mens no hardware ergonomic adjustable saddle bag or the Loewe mini puzzle much more practical, and the mini puzzle much nicer than the mini lindy.

ETA: i often prefer an older bag with patina to a newer one

i prefer to carry my kelly bags with the sangles on the tiret but under the flap (I can sometimes slide my hand into a 28 inner pocket to pull out a card case pr phone without unbuckling)


----------



## papertiger

stylequake said:


> This has problematic undertones. Are you upset to be associated with the "lower class"
> 
> 
> ?



*Please let others have their unpopular opinions. That's what this thread is for.

Can we return to unpopular opinions about Hermes, and not opinions of other members?*


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

stylequake said:


> This has problematic undertones. Are you upset to be associated with the "lower class"
> 
> 
> ?



I didn’t read “lower class”. 

I read it as the trifecta B/K/C is more of a look at me and the  announcement of a persons presence via their Hermes bag. 

I do agree with @maxroxxherhandbags quote. The kardashians, real housewives etc are reality stars who mostly carry a H bag. There popularity has spilled to the influencers who some openly admit they just want the bag. In MY OPINION They don’t care about the craftsmanship they just want to be perceived as the same league as reality stars. 

Then you have the rappers, can’t think of names as it’s not my taste in music but the name is on the top of my tongue. Some of these rappers, I’m my UNPOPULAR opinion are not the role models I want my daughter to aspire to (stripper to rapper). My opinion is that they they purchase these bags to show their wealth. I read an article a few years ago that these rappers were not entertained by the Hermes store and had to purchase from resale market as H did not want to be associated with certain individuals. Obviously times have changed and in a fickle world, H changes it’s priorities as to whom they wish to have as customers. 

I too have started to carry under the radar bags too such as mini bolide as when I carry the B/K/C I receive stares and stupid unnecessary comments. 

So my unpopular opinion is that I too hate the number of influencers, reality stars, rappers who tote the H bag.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

stylequake said:


> This has problematic undertones. Are you upset to be associated with the "lower class"
> 
> 
> ?


Not at all...as @BreezyE and @880 state I prefer a more low key aesthetic and dont like anything that screams a brand name.
Also please note that many reality tv stars, socialites rappers and influencers do not come from the so-called 'lower classes'.
I daresay I am 'working class' because I work full time and have done for the last 40years since graduating.
back on topic..
My unpopular opinion is I wish the Olsen twins would become the next Hermes Designers...
How fabulous would that be?
Imagine the runway full of new season bags deliberately distressed to look torn and crushed and scratched up!
editeded to add:
@Build-a-B-K-collection agree 100%


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> *Please let others have their unpopular opinions. That's what this thread is for.
> 
> Can we return to unpopular opinions about Hermes, and not opinions of other members?*


Hermes prefers to make true top handled bags, without shoulder drop length straps and without side pockets.

aesthetically I agree with all that, so much so, that I will forgo the practicality.

I also prefer to hand carry those top handle bags that have shoulder strap attachments like the kelly or the bolide.

Unless the shoulder strap is integral and fixed to the bag design, I normally don’t use it.

@maxroxxherhandbags , the Olsen twins wouldnt be able to integrate the very popular twillane long cardigan (I am not personally fond of it myself) into their minimalist styled repertoire lol 

ETA: my unpopular opinion: the more one gets away from the tall slim build ( the ideal runway aesthetic from which Hermes refuses to deviate) the more matronly the designs and the bags look on me. And I say this as a short, thick waisted, and somewhat stocky ( the euphemism is athletic build lol) consumer who happens to love RTW. Many RTW pieces simply cannot be altered to fit without changing the design, the proportion, or silhouette. And after struggling to articulate why the popular designs like the mini lindy or mini kelly don’t appeal, I am thinking that perhaps it’s because they make me feel bigger and stockier. (This may change if I ever get to lose ten more pounds, a feat that is possibly more improbable than a Coveted H offer lol). By the way, I am only speaking as to me, personally. I have friends who are as short, and who wear larger sizes, whose smaller bags not only suit them but as also flattering, idkw


----------



## bagnut1

880 said:


> Hermes prefers to make true top handled bags, without shoulder drop length straps and without side pockets.
> 
> aesthetically I agree with all that, so much so, that I will forgo the practicality.
> 
> I also prefer to hand carry those top handle bags that have shoulder strap attachments like the kelly or the bolide.
> 
> Unless the shoulder strap is integral and fixed to the bag design, I normally don’t use it.


In theory I agree with you, though I almost always attach a wide crossbody strap to a Bolide or K “just in case” I need an extra hand while out and about. The bags look bigger when worn this way but sometimes it’s gotta be function over form.


----------



## 880

bagnut1 said:


> sometimes it’s gotta be function over form


in my imaginary life, (one where I am at least six inches taller and 25 pounds lighter lol) I don’t need be practical 

in my imagination, ( which means not in this lifetime) I might also have the budget and the long slender arms for this:



unpopular opinion: I’m not fond of the popular H jewelry designs like the leather or horn jewelry; enamels or clic class; stackable fine jewelry bracelets; or the dainty pendant necklaces or earrings, but I really like the big stuff above pic  ( more than Cartier or VCA)

ETA: forgot to add that for BK especially, I prefer the not brand spanking new look which may lower the bling effect


----------



## bagnut1

880 said:


> in my imaginary life, I don’t need be practical


Lol. In my imaginary life I have your wardrobe.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## 880

IMO only,

if H was seriously interested in marketing its furniture line, they would provide a to the trade discount (to be clear, i haven’t asked, so perhaps they do if one is furnishing an abode with a number of pieces).

also unpopular, to the small subset of members who are interested in the H furniture line, is that the H prices are substantially out of line with even the most expensive high end modern art furniture pieces from the top French furniture gallery boutiques (Like Gallery Yves Gastou, Kolkhoze, Pierre Augustine Rose, or Pietboon — not french— to name a few). Although to be fair, I believe some LV furniture is priced even higher.

i believe that the high end furniture serves as the mini K does, which is as an aspirational item that drives more consumers to the normal every day home purchases, like dish ware, towels, blankets, and pillows. We asked our SA about the price of a limited run, paper mache?  armchair, and when he checked, the price wasn’t even available to him.

ETA: thank you @bagnut1 for your compliment above


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> in my imaginary life, (one where I am at least six inches taller and 25 pounds lighter lol) I don’t need be practical
> 
> in my imagination, ( which means not in this lifetime) I might also have the budget and the long slender arms for this:
> View attachment 5651917
> 
> 
> unpopular opinion: I’m not fond of the popular H jewelry designs like the leather or horn jewelry; enamels or clic class; stackable fine jewelry bracelets; or the dainty pendant necklaces or earrings, but I really like the big stuff above pic  ( more than Cartier or VCA)
> 
> ETA: forgot to add that for BK especially, I prefer the not brand spanking new look which may lower the bling effect



My unpopular opinion is I am neither a lover nor a hater of all H fashion jewellery.

I've had a CDC since I was 15 - when tbh I hated everything _else_ H.

I can reassure, that a few H fashion pieces can go a long way towards pulling an outfit together, and without breaking the bank.

A few well chosen accessories that work with a wardrobe, like my 2 black CDCs ghw (very retro/Deco over long black sleeves for evening - who needs a new dress?) 1 LFaSdV wide enamel (bought at that time still made in Austria) adds a little boho-chic magic to a  'man's' white shirt, vintage enamel ear clips to pep-up an LBD or severe black, a hand-carved horn Beretta (I love hair ornaments - for Summer / eve up-dos) and a ombre lizard wide 'hinge' bangle (goes with everything). All of these  are on the go all the time, even mix and match with fine jewellery.

What I don't get, are buying multiples of one sort, or even huge collections of, every permutation of any of the above. But I guess if something works, why not. Good for a no-think uniform. I'd just rather wear the same lots of times.


----------



## 1CC

Unpopular opinion .... H enamel bracelets look cheap and an accessory someone else's grandma would wear


----------



## bagnut1

1CC said:


> Unpopular opinion .... H enamel bracelets look cheap and an accessory someone else's grandma would wear


LOL, although my own grandma was not at all fashion forward but spectacular in every way, and I have a few friends' grandmas that are almost that.  So, nothing wrong with grandmas, one's own or otherwise!  (Also I have a few of the patterned enamels, which don't get out much but in the right situation are "just the thing" IMO.  Also they always get compliments.)

I do think the quality of the printing and plating comes through even to the uneducated eye.  JMHO.

Onto more unpopularity!


----------



## papertiger

My H unpopular opinion is H-chic grandmas were/are probably the coolest, seriously the early 'early adopters'.


----------



## bagnut1

papertiger said:


> My H unpopular opinion is H-chic grandmas were/are probably the coolest, seriously the early 'early adopters'.


Yes!  Those French grandmeres.....

They are still everywhere in France.  And can also be spotted from time to time in NYC.  (I remember from pre-pandemic spying a pair of older ladies, nicely and understatedly dressed, both carrying leather Garden Parties and sporting 90cm scarves.  The memory still makes me smile - a different way of life and going out in the world.)


----------



## QuelleFromage

bagnut1 said:


> LOL, although my own grandma was not at all fashion forward but spectacular in every way, and I have a few friends' grandmas that are almost that.  So, nothing wrong with grandmas, one's own or otherwise!  (Also I have a few of the patterned enamels, which don't get out much but in the right situation are "just the thing" IMO.  Also they always get compliments.)
> 
> I do think the quality of the printing and plating comes through even to the uneducated eye.  JMHO.
> 
> Onto more unpopularity!


Agreed! Nothing wrong or uncool about grandmas. Many of the chic-est people around are grandmas. Not sure that avoiding grandmotherhood is a life goal LOL.


----------



## BreezyE

My unpopular opinion regarding quota bags: There is actually no shortage of bags/deliveries.  I feel like this is an excuse used to create exclusivity and mystery at Hermes.  In fact I believe they have plenty of bags all the time.  
For example at one boutique I was told that there were no bags for the foreseeable future because of a shortage due to (whatever excuse).  Three days later after making a few purchases a bag magically appeared.


----------



## Xthgirl

BreezyE said:


> My unpopular opinion regarding quota bags: There is actually no shortage of bags/deliveries.  I feel like this is an excuse used to create exclusivity and mystery at Hermes.  In fact I believe they have plenty of bags all the time.
> For example at one boutique I was told that there were no bags for the foreseeable future because of a shortage due to (whatever excuse).  Three days later after making a few purchases a bag magically appeared.


They magically appear if you buy fine jewelry, watch, rtw or furniture


----------



## grismouette

880 said:


> IMO only,
> 
> if H was seriously interested in marketing its furniture line, they would provide a to the trade discount (to be clear, i haven’t asked, so perhaps they do if one is furnishing an abode with a number of pieces).
> 
> also unpopular, to the small subset of members who are interested in the H furniture line, is that the H prices are substantially out of line with even the most expensive high end modern art furniture pieces from the top French furniture gallery boutiques (Like Gallery Yves Gastou, Kolkhoze, Pierre Augustine Rose, or Pietboon — not french— to name a few). Although to be fair, I believe some LV furniture is priced even higher.
> 
> i believe that the high end furniture serves as the mini K does, which is as an aspirational item that drives more consumers to the normal every day home purchases, like dish ware, towels, blankets, and pillows. We asked our SA about the price of a limited run, paper mache?  armchair, and when he checked, the price wasn’t even available to him.
> 
> ETA: thank you @bagnut1 for your compliment above


They do offer a trade discount for interior design professionals, at least they did ~3 years ago when I opened a trade account with them for work!


----------



## 880

grismouette said:


> They do offer a trade discount for interior design professionals, at least they did ~3 years ago when I opened a trade account with them for work!


Thank you! I will ask


----------



## J'adoreHermes

I would love to see another collaboration collection like the one with Comme Des Garçons. 

Thinking about the latest collaboration Brunello did with Oliver People, I would love  to see Hermes make a small collection of sunglasses with an artisan. I’ve seen glasses made of leather or horn, and those are so beautiful. I have a pair of black Tom Ford glasses with leather clip ons covered in leather and absolutely love them. I would die for a pair of shiny croc glasses or simple horn glasses. Imagine if Hermes made clip on shades in an array of leathers and materials, including silk. My absolute dream would be simple black sunglasses with chaine d’ancre details like enchaînée temples. 

In the past, I may have written a post saying that I liked how Hermes didn’t produce sunglasses, but the more I imagine their potential creations, the more I wished they did.


----------



## etoile de mer

Interesting! I guess newer fans may be less fond of Hermes fashion jewelry? It used to be quite popular here. So, possibly an unpopular opinion, I love my Hermes horn and enamel jewelry! Each one is a little work of art.

Exhibit A - Balcons Enamel Bracelets


----------



## J'adoreHermes

etoile de mer said:


> Interesting! I guess newer fans may be less fond of Hermes fashion jewelry? It used to be quite popular here. So, possibly an unpopular opinion, I love my Hermes horn and enamel jewelry! Each one is a little work of art.
> 
> Exhibit A - Balcons Enamel Bracelets
> 
> View attachment 5652382


Those two are my absolute favorite! That period of fashion jewelry, I still dream about. The ceramic pendants they had made with silk tassels in that balcons design were breathtaking. I miss the Isidore and Duncan horn necklaces, too! My (hopefully) not quite unpopular opinion is I miss when Hermes fashion jewelry wasn’t just O’Kelly, amulettes, and clic H designs.


----------



## momasaurus

bagnut1 said:


> Lol. In my imaginary life I have your wardrobe.


LOL, same here.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## etoile de mer

J'adoreHermes said:


> Those two are my absolute favorite! That period of fashion jewelry, I still dream about. The ceramic pendants they had made with silk tassels in that balcons design were breathtaking. I miss the Isidore and Duncan horn necklaces, too! My (hopefully) not quite unpopular opinion is I miss when Hermes fashion jewelry wasn’t just O’Kelly, amulettes, and clic H designs.



Oh, I'd forgotten about those Balcon pendants! I wish I'd gotten one, I think they were scarce. And, my (possibly unpopular) wish, I keep hoping they'll bring back more gorgeous horn pieces. I agree regarding that era! There were so many beautiful pieces to choose from when I first started shopping at Hermes. You might like this article I posted a while back regarding the craftsmanship required to make the horn and lacquer pieces. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-horn.424984/page-177#post-32229884


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

My unpopular opinion is that I actually prefer the mens runway pieces (bags as well as rtw) to the women's.
The designs of the clothes look less 'try-hard' are rely more on the cut and the fabric, they seem 'lighter' somehow.
In women's wear I only really like the outerwear (coats and jackets) but whenever I've tried them they seem to swamp me and where-as I'm not adverse to oversized clothes (I love some pieces by Yhoji,Jil Sander,Old Celine and The Row for instance) every Hermes coat and jacket I've tried just seems to make me look even shorter (I'm 5'3") and just meh....like I'd borrowed them from a taller bigger friend or something.
I SO wanted to buy a leather coat or jacket in the last sale but sadly even going right down to a size 34 (I'm usually size 38) I still looked like some kind of mad monk!


----------



## addiCCted

I think the cargo Kelly is trying too hard


----------



## QuelleFromage

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My unpopular opinion is that I actually prefer the mens runway pieces (bags as well as rtw) to the women's.
> The designs of the clothes look less 'try-hard' are rely more on the cut and the fabric, they seem 'lighter' somehow.
> In women's wear I only really like the outerwear (coats and jackets) but whenever I've tried them they seem to swamp me and where-as I'm not adverse to oversized clothes (I love some pieces by Yhoji,Jil Sander,Old Celine and The Row for instance) every Hermes coat and jacket I've tried just seems to make me look even shorter (I'm 5'3") and just meh....like I'd borrowed them from a taller bigger friend or something.
> I SO wanted to buy a leather coat or jacket in the last sale but sadly even going right down to a size 34 (I'm usually size 38) I still looked like some kind of mad monk!


ITA. I actually like a lot of RTW for both those genders (when will H do some gender-fluid stuff?) but don't understand how other petite folks fit in any of it. Everything is ginormous on me and not in that "I'm-an-Olsen-in-my-fab-label-The-Row" way, or even the "I'm wearing avant Japanese couture, who cares if it fits" way.....more in the "Give me four tent poles and I can camp out in this" way.


----------



## QuelleFromage

QuelleFromage said:


> ITA. I actually like a lot of RTW for both those genders (when will H do some gender-fluid stuff?) but don't understand how other petite folks fit in any of it. Everything is ginormous on me and not in that "I'm-an-Olsen-in-my-fab-label-The-Row" way, or even the "I'm wearing avant Japanese couture, who cares if it fits" way.....more in the "Give me four tent poles and I can camp out in this" way.


Oh and related unpopular opinion. Why are bags, scarves, etc. divided by gender at Hermès? I see plenty of women wearing men's scarves, bags, jewelry, ties, etc., and plenty of men wearing the items that are assigned as women's. Seems to me that classic designs look great on everyone (including those who identify as non-binary or fluid, as do many tPF members) - why silo anything this way except *maybe* (for sizing mainly) RTW?


----------



## jellyv

Another of mine: I'm mystified that H customers buy H brand Tuareg silver jewelry rather than getting the same or better quality for less money from the artisans. It's not hard to track down, and the H varieties are . . . nothing special.


----------



## Christofle

jellyv said:


> Another of mine: I'm mystified that H customers buy H brand Tuareg silver jewelry rather than getting the same or better quality for less money from the artisans. It's not hard to track down, and the H varieties are . . . nothing special.


You could say the same for nearly every H product though.


----------



## jellyv

Christofle said:


> You could say the same for nearly every H product though.


The materials, design, and craftsmanship are _the same,_ not just similar or arguably equivalent, in the indigenous sources. You can't really say that with authority about other categories of offerings. Plus the "point" or artistic value: who needs H for this, as opposed to its scarves, bags, etc.


----------



## Christofle

jellyv said:


> The materials, design, and craftsmanship are _the same,_ not just similar or arguably equivalent, in the indigenous sources. You can't really say that with authority about other categories of offerings. Plus the "point" or artistic value: who needs H for this, as opposed to its scarves, bags, etc.


Just going to have to agree to disagree.  
It is an unpopular opinion after all.


----------



## Meta

addiCCted said:


> I think the cargo Kelly is trying too hard


Because it doesn't exist?   

(There's only Birkin, HaC and Picotin Cargo only _by far_)


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> a wardrobe, like my 2 black CDCs ghw (very retro/Deco over long black sleeves for evening - who needs a new dress?) 1 LFaSdV wide enamel (bought at that time still made in Austria) adds a little boho-chic magic to a 'man's' white shirt, vintage enamel ear clips to pep-up an LBD or severe black, a hand-carved horn Beretta (I love hair ornaments - for Summer / eve up-dos) and a ombre lizard wide 'hinge' bangle (goes with everything). All of these are on the go all the time, even mix and match with fine jewellery.


Agree. unpopular opinion: maybe it’s just me, but I think Hermes is most chic on the youthful or a bit older (I feel I’m still in the middle bc my gray hair isn’t an even salt and pepper lol. One of my style icons is a woman, slim, not too tall, with fabulous salt and pepper gray hair, who was rocking a slightly battered kelly, Levi’s, classic doc martens, crisp white shirt,  leather jacket. . . I saw her a few years ago, which actually jump started my love of docs. . . (IMO her style and carriage was similar to @nymeria whose spare and minimal style I admire.  And, I personally believe I was most chic in a 90 silk when I was 17 years old, and at least 40 pounds lighter. Lol



J'adoreHermes said:


> Thinking about the latest collaboration Brunello did with Oliver People, I would love to see Hermes make a small collection of sunglasses with an artisan. I’ve seen glasses made of leather or horn, and those are so beautiful.


Agree with this idea. I am a brunello fan. Somehow, the collaboration with OP didn’t work for me, perhaps bc I think the display table of them at the Madison flagship is a bit lacking.  I would have preferred Morganthal Frederic for Buffalo horn. or vintage tortoise from Maison Bonnet. Re the glass line themselves, I would take an Hermes glass line more seriously if it was sold exclusively through OP, MF, or MB, the latter of which could be custom fitted by an optometrist. For example, MF carries a line of glasses by Matsuda. matsuda has its own glass line, but the one MF has is a Buffalo horn and sterling pair that is exclusive for MF. Morganthal also carries  frames by Cartier, Chrome  hearts, Hoffman and others.

ETA: I wish their cotton poplin blouses and other tops, even t shirts, were a bit higher quality. H silk pajama tops with matching bottoms (current collection) are gorgeous, but for the price (I think 3K plus for thr top), they should be able to be shortened (Not possible bc of the pattern)

Turnbull does a lot of custom for my DH, to the point of leaning more fashion, than sartorial (pajama collars, contrast details, turning the pattern on the bias for the pocket or cuffs). The Turnbull product is far more classic than say Etro, but the quality is much better than a fashion house. I’m thinking of selecting silk at Turnbull and having them make custom pajama style tops for me at a fraction of the price.

 For more classic shirts, DH favors charvet (MtM with substantial adjustments as Charvet doesn’t think he requires custom). The fit is very different than Turnbull, perhaps more like what Hermes could be. Current H shirt styles, feel like one season fashion pieces, but if they were made like Charvet, they could be for the long haul.

Dior t shirts (mainly cotton with some linen) and many others (including the thin cotton ones from American Giant) have better drape and feel than Hermes. Vintage dead stock rock band t shirts have better material and higher quality graphics. And, chanel t shirts (that I do not own bc they cost a fortune) are super flattering and seem to hide figure flaws, just like their high priced knitwear.


----------



## nymeria

Thank you so much *@880- *coming from you that's quite a compliment!
To stay OT, I'll add my unpopular opinion ( although most of mine have been voiced already)... I think Togo does not take most colors ( especially the darker ones ( noir, VC, etc. ) well. The color usually looks dull to me in that leather.
I will now duck the flying Togo bags ( which will NOT scratch, so there's a plus!  )


----------



## DR2014

nymeria said:


> Thank you so much *@880- *coming from you that's quite a compliment!
> To stay OT, I'll add my unpopular opinion ( although most of mine have been voiced already)... I think Togo does not take most colors ( especially the darker ones ( noir, VC, etc. ) well. The color usually looks dull to me in that leather.
> I will now duck the flying Togo bags ( which will NOT scratch, so there's a plus!  )


As your friend, I hope you were able to duck my flying dull Gold K32 in Togo!


----------



## cravin

cravin said:


> I think that the Constance is ugly.  Wife still wants to try one on when the boutiques open again.  I need to work out a code word with my SA that hides my obvious shaking of my head no.
> 
> Not a fan of their brown shades, and this includes Gold.  Just looks blah to me.
> 
> I think that the Avalon pillows are overstuffed.  Not comfortable if behind me where the blankets are great.
> 
> Mini bags look ridiculous to me.  I get that it’s a trend, but it looks like grown women are going into American Dream stores and walking out with bags minus the dolls.



Someone liked this so it reminded me to update. I lost the fight on the Constance. Wife has two and they’re her favorite bags.


----------



## nymeria

nymeria said:


> DR2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As your friend, I hope you were able to duck my flying dull Gold K32 in Togo!
Click to expand...

Not yours, of course!!!   
PS-It's the darker colors I really see this in


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## addiCCted

Meta said:


> Because it doesn't exist?
> 
> (There's only Birkin, HaC and Picotin Cargo only _by far_)



Whoops  lol yes I meant the cargo birkin esp the one with a cup holder.

Thank you!


----------



## Aelfaerie

cravin said:


> Someone liked this so it reminded me to update. I lost the fight on the Constance. Wife has two and they’re her favorite bags.


I'm with your wife on this! Also 2, and they're by far my favorite of the BKC trifecta.


----------



## voguekelly711

Oooof... I strongly dislike bags with designs on the outside (In & Out, Shark Bolide, etc.) I know they're collectible, but it's just the minimalist in me that's developed over the years. 

Fuzzy shoes irk the living daylights outta me... buy my DH loves them!


----------



## QuelleFromage

voguekelly711 said:


> Oooof... I strongly dislike bags with designs on the outside (In & Out, Shark Bolide, etc.) I know they're collectible, but it's just the minimalist in me that's developed over the years.
> 
> Fuzzy shoes irk the living daylights outta me... buy my DH loves them!


ITA on the In & Out. I just don't get it - might be my least favorite limited edition in several years. The Shark is a little TTH but at least it's humorous.
Also an unpopular opinion, I actually like the Colormatic line now that I've seen it in person, although the pockets are useless


----------



## 880

voguekelly711 said:


> Fuzzy shoes irk the living daylights outta me... buy my DH loves them!


unpopular opinion : fuzzy Birkenstocks are cuter and more comfy


----------



## voguekelly711

880 said:


> unpopular opinion : fuzzy Birkenstocks are cuter and more comfy


Omg okay i do have a soft spot for Birks!! I’m willing to give them a shot.


----------



## QuelleFromage

nymeria said:


> Thank you so much *@880- *coming from you that's quite a compliment!
> To stay OT, I'll add my unpopular opinion ( although most of mine have been voiced already)... I think Togo does not take most colors ( especially the darker ones ( noir, VC, etc. ) well. The color usually looks dull to me in that leather.
> I will now duck the flying Togo bags ( which will NOT scratch, so there's a plus!  )


There's some truth to this IMO. Recent Togo is much more matte. I have a 10-year-old Togo Birkin in Noir and it's shiny; my new Kelly 28 in Noir is completely matte, to the point where it looks like Plomb, not Noir (I actually kind of like the effect, but many would not).


----------



## voguekelly711

QuelleFromage said:


> ITA on the In & Out. I just don't get it - might be my least favorite limited edition in several years. The Shark is a little TTH but at least it's humorous.
> Also an unpopular opinion, I actually like the Colormatic line now that I've seen it in person, although the pockets are useless


The Colormatic is endearingly whimsical as is the Desordre! But the rest… bleh. Can’t wait till the In & Out fades a little.


----------



## QuelleFromage

880 said:


> unpopular opinion : fuzzy Birkenstocks are cuter and more comfy





voguekelly711 said:


> Omg okay i do have a soft spot for Birks!! I’m willing to give them a shot.


My unpopular opinion (number one zillion) is that fuzzy Birkenstocks kick the butt of the fuzzy H shoes. I LOVE my fuzzy Birks and have them in four colors and two styles. (I do want the fuzzy Carlottas, but I have a pair of unworn regular Carlottas already...so...)

OK, another unpopular opinion, the Carlottas are impossible to style at least for me!

Edited to add non-H fuzzy eye candy. I own both of these and will put 'em up against mink Orans any day. They happen to exactly match two of my H bags, too


----------



## voguekelly711

QuelleFromage said:


> ITA on the In & Out. I just don't get it - might be my least favorite limited edition in several years. The Shark is a little TTH but at least it's humorous.
> Also an unpopular opinion, I actually like the Colormatic line now that I've seen it in person, although the pockets are useless






Case in point. No.


----------



## voguekelly711

QuelleFromage said:


> My unpopular opinion (number one zillion) is that fuzzy Birkenstocks kick the butt of the fuzzy H shoes. I LOVE my fuzzy Birks and have them in four colors and two styles. (I do want the fuzzy Carlottas, but I have a pair of unworn regular Carlottas already...so...)
> 
> OK, another unpopular opinion, the Carlottas are impossible to style at least for me!
> 
> Edited to add non-H fuzzy eye candy. I own both of these and will put 'em up against mink Orans any day. They happen to exactly match two of my H bags, too
> 
> View attachment 5653942
> View attachment 5653944



Okay... already ordering as I type


----------



## QuelleFromage

voguekelly711 said:


> View attachment 5653991
> 
> 
> Case in point. No.


This bag might actually look better with one of those frocks on it, and that is saying something.


----------



## fabdiva

QuelleFromage said:


> My unpopular opinion (number one zillion) is that fuzzy Birkenstocks kick the butt of the fuzzy H shoes. I LOVE my fuzzy Birks and have them in four colors and two styles. (I do want the fuzzy Carlottas, but I have a pair of unworn regular Carlottas already...so...)
> 
> OK, another unpopular opinion, the Carlottas are impossible to style at least for me!
> 
> Edited to add non-H fuzzy eye candy. I own both of these and will put 'em up against mink Orans any day. They happen to exactly match two of my H bags, too
> 
> View attachment 5653942
> View attachment 5653944


I have the shearling Chypre and love them to death.  Wear them every day.  But Birkenstocks are SUPER cute. Are the blue ones still in available.  I have the Manolo collab and I don't find them as comfortable as the Chypre.


----------



## louise_elouise

Kelly 25 sellier is the coolest bag Hermes does - can be work with sweats or with a cocktail bag
Mini Kelly is now overplayed to me (thank you social media)


----------



## QuelleFromage

fabdiva said:


> I have the shearling Chypre and love them to death.  Wear them every day.  But Birkenstocks are SUPER cute. Are the blue ones still in available.  I have the Manolo collab and I don't find them as comfortable as the Chypre.


I know we are OT but the blue ones are still available. Cookie Monster on the feet. To go back to topic, they match my BFF's Celeste Kelly perfectly. We should start a Birkenstocks with H thread - how's that for an unpopular opinion


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## tinkerbell68

QuelleFromage said:


> I know we are OT but the blue ones are still available. Cookie Monster on the feet. To go back to topic, they match my BFF's Celeste Kelly perfectly. We should start a Birkenstocks with H thread - how's that for an unpopular opinion


Most days I'm wearing Birks (shearling in the winter and regular Arizonas in the summer) and carrying an H bag...function over form with respect to my feet for sure. But my 'style' does make my unpopular opinion understandable: 
I do not understand the appeal of the small seller Kellys (25 or smaller)...they are so 'dainty' and ladylike and I can only imagine how silly I'd look with my Birks and a tiny Kelly!​


----------



## periogirl28

But I wear H Birks with my tiny Kellys...


----------



## 880

QuelleFromage said:


> I know we are OT but the blue ones are still available. Cookie Monster on the feet. To go back to topic, they match my BFF's Celeste Kelly perfectly. We should start a Birkenstocks with H thread - how's that for an unpopular opinion


Ingenious! But since I had ankle cartilage replacement surgery, all my h in action pics are with Birkenstocks lol. I agree with @Swanky that the high star GGs aren’t comfy, so I swapped out the GG insole for a birkenstock insole, and it’s so much better.

My unpopular opinion is that Hermes and other premier designer RTW and accessories need something down to earth like birkenstocks or doc martens to make any look a bit younger and more casual. more street 

@fabdiva, I missed the Manolo birkenstock collaboration release, but I find all collaborations are not as comfy as the regular ones

and its good we’re all different as both @tinkerbell68 and @periogirl28 rock their Birkenstocks and everything else


----------



## fabdiva

louise_elouise said:


> Kelly 25 sellier is the coolest bag Hermes does - can be work with sweats or with a cocktail bag
> Mini Kelly is now overplayed to me (thank you social media)


Agreed.  Kelly 25 sellier is on my list.


----------



## tinkerbell68

periogirl28 said:


> But I wear H Birks with my tiny Kellys...


I'm guessing, based on your previous posts, that you do not have Fred Flintstone feet as I do  and thus can pull off the look _*despite*_ the Birks...sadly I cannot. There is simply nothing ladylike about me!


----------



## periogirl28

tinkerbell68 said:


> I'm guessing, based on your previous posts, that you do not have Fred Flintstone feet as I do  and thus can pull off the look _*despite*_ the Birks...sadly I cannot. There is simply nothing ladylike about me!


Awwwww. You know I'm joking right? But eveyone rocks their bags differently, there is such a chic, insouciance charm of wearing a big beat up Hermes, esp a well-loved slouchy Birkin or Box Kelly with high shine patina, as I saw this month. Even if I can't carry these off, I can appreciate it. I don't mind the MK being unpopular with some, please leave them for me.


----------



## RoseyRetro

My unpopular opinion is that acronyms makes for poor SEO, but I'm sure many are quite used to using and reading them! "Here's my RS and RM", "I chose GT and ET", "Bought a BBB"


----------



## Muffin_Top

RoseyRetro said:


> My unpopular opinion is that acronyms makes for poor SEO, but I'm sure many are quite used to using and reading them! "Here's my RS and RM", "I chose GT and ET", "Bought a BBB"


K28, B30, H25 and L26.


----------



## QuelleFromage

880 said:


> Ingenious! But since I had ankle cartilage replacement surgery, all my h in action pics are with Birkenstocks lol. I agree with @Swanky that the high star GGs aren’t comfy, so I swapped out the GG insole for a birkenstock insole, and it’s so much better.
> 
> My unpopular opinion is that Hermes and other premier designer RTW and accessories need something down to earth like birkenstocks or doc martens to make any look a bit younger and more casual. more street
> 
> @fabdiva, I missed the Manolo birkenstock collaboration release, but I find all collaborations are not as comfy as the regular ones
> 
> and its good we’re all different as both @tinkerbell68 and @periogirl28 rock their Birkenstocks and everything else


Shockingly, I agree with every one of these opinions  (and since I can't wear GG at all, am tempted by this insole thing).
Think the "H and edgy/avant garde outfits" thread needs a li'l bump


----------



## QuelleFromage

RoseyRetro said:


> My unpopular opinion is that acronyms makes for poor SEO, but I'm sure many are quite used to using and reading them! "Here's my RS and RM", "I chose GT and ET", "Bought a BBB"





Muffin_Top said:


> K28, B30, H25 and L26.


Went to FSH to see my SA because I wanted a QB to go with my SO K20 in RS, but the SM said I was SOL


----------



## showgratitude

RoseyRetro said:


> My unpopular opinion is that acronyms makes for poor SEO, but I'm sure many are quite used to using and reading them! "Here's my RS and RM", "I chose GT and ET", "Bought a BBB"


Don't forget "YMMV" & "IMHO"


----------



## Friscalating

showgratitude said:


> Don't forget "YMMV" & "IMHO"


ITA


----------



## DR2014

QuelleFromage said:


> Went to FSH to see my SA because I wanted a QB to go with my SO K20 in RS, but the SM said I was SOL


Ok this is really off topic, but this just reminded me of song lyrics, “LBJ took the IRT down to 4th St USA…”


----------



## Tapenade

papertiger said:


> My H unpopular opinion is H-chic grandmas were/are probably the coolest, seriously the early 'early adopters'.


My super unpopular opinion:  there is nothing wrong with dressing your age.   We don't all have to be eternally 25!  A well dressed, elegant 50 year old woman in clothes that are well-tailored and suit her is a classy look.


----------



## Prada Prince

My opinion when it comes to overly harsh judgements of what others choose to wear...


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## papertiger

*...and back to Hermes*


----------



## bagnut1

Prada Prince said:


> My opinion when it comes to overly harsh judgements of what others choose to wear...
> 
> View attachment 5654560


OMG so true and I LOVE Miranda!  Brilliant.


----------



## 880

I think Hermes should make an extended dog and cat  line from more practical collars and leashes (not simply the leather ones)  to at the higher end:  puffer vests; sweaters; and jungle love t shirts. I think it would be just as popular as the baby line. And how cute would a little toy be Which would take care of my holiday gifts list for the next twenty years


----------



## loh

880 said:


> I think Hermes should make an extended dog and cat  line from more practical collars and leashes (not simply the leather ones)  to at the higher end:  puffer vests; sweaters; and jungle love t shirts. I think it would be just as popular as the baby line. And how cute would a little toy be Which would take care of my holiday gifts list for the next twenty years


Yes, please make some cat stuff!  Cat owners are offended to be not included.


----------



## bagnut1

880 said:


> I think Hermes should make an extended dog and cat  line from more practical collars and leashes (not simply the leather ones)  to at the higher end:  puffer vests; sweaters; and jungle love t shirts. I think it would be just as popular as the baby line. And how cute would a little toy be Which would take care of my holiday gifts list for the next twenty years


Yes!  It amazes me how limited the options are for tote-style dog bags.  I had bags from Gucci and LV when my furbaby was a pup - neither houses offer those any longer. Fortunately I discovered the Goyard (I think it was called the Hardy), sadly now also discontinued.  

I do sort of like the H shoulder tote but it's not going to fool anyone that it's not a dog bag with that netting at the end, which is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## axlm

I don’t like the leather colour ‘gold’. I usually like tan or caramel coloured leathers but there is something about gold that doesn’t look right to me


----------



## 880

@axlm, how funny, I used to share your opinion. I also feel that gold, esp gold with GHW, which is super popular nowadays, is  preppy like a ralph Lauren ad.

I now oddly love gold. With phw, it’s become very modern to me. . .   I even buy bags for my DH in gold.  I am your opposite though,  in that I avoid colors similar to gold as I think that they are ashy next to my skintone. The unpopular part of my new opinion is that I now suddenly find gold more versatile than etoupe.

Another very unpopular opinion on TPF is that  I adore swift, IMO it’s durable, carefree, and in gold, it functions similarly in my wardrobe as a barenia fauve HAC (first pic) I rehomed bc it was gold on gold. I also like big bags like the picotin TGM and am a new convert to epsom due to my 25B.

barenia HAC, BBK28, ghw (my taste in 2008 lol)
black barenia 30B, gold swift B30, brushed Phw (my taste today 







swift, clemence, epsom,


----------



## miss mitzi

880 said:


> @axlm, how funny, I used to share your opinion. I also feel that gold, esp gold with GHW, which is super popular nowadays, is  preppy like a ralph Lauren ad.
> 
> I now oddly love gold. With phw, it’s become very modern to me. . .   I even buy bags for my DH in gold.  I am your opposite though,  in that I avoid colors similar to gold as I think that they are ashy next to my skintone. The unpopular part of my new opinion is that I now suddenly find gold more versatile than etoupe.
> 
> Another very unpopular opinion on TPF is that  I adore swift, IMO it’s durable, carefree, and in gold, it functions similarly in my wardrobe as a barenia fauve HAC (first pic) I rehomed bc it was gold on gold. I also like big bags like the picotin TGM and am a new convert to epsom due to my 25B.
> 
> barenia HAC, BBK28, ghw (my taste in 2008 lol)
> black barenia 30B, gold swift B30, brushed Phw (my taste today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655264
> View attachment 5655271
> 
> 
> swift, clemence, epsom,
> 
> View attachment 5655275
> View attachment 5655276
> View attachment 5655286
> View attachment 5655288


Omg, that first all black outfit + gold B, LOVE!


----------



## loh

When the Della Cavalleria first came out I thought of getting it.  But then someone mentioned that the hardware looks like a gyn stirrup and I just can't un-see it, even though I know it's inspired by a horse bit.  Being in the equestrian world I should know better. So now the DC is off my list. 

On the converse, someone mentioned that the hardware on the Verrou looks like a bathroom stall lock, but that doesn't bother me.  I still see the horse stall lock and love it.  Odd, I know.


----------



## axlm

880 said:


> @axlm, how funny, I used to share your opinion. I also feel that gold, esp gold with GHW, which is super popular nowadays, is  preppy like a ralph Lauren ad.
> 
> I now oddly love gold. With phw, it’s become very modern to me. . .   I even buy bags for my DH in gold.  I am your opposite though,  in that I avoid colors similar to gold as I think that they are ashy next to my skintone. The unpopular part of my new opinion is that I now suddenly find gold more versatile than etoupe.
> 
> Another very unpopular opinion on TPF is that  I adore swift, IMO it’s durable, carefree, and in gold, it functions similarly in my wardrobe as a barenia fauve HAC (first pic) I rehomed bc it was gold on gold. I also like big bags like the picotin TGM and am a new convert to epsom due to my 25B.
> 
> barenia HAC, BBK28, ghw (my taste in 2008 lol)
> black barenia 30B, gold swift B30, brushed Phw (my taste today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655264
> View attachment 5655271
> 
> 
> swift, clemence, epsom,
> 
> View attachment 5655275
> View attachment 5655276
> View attachment 5655286
> View attachment 5655288



I actually way prefer the gold colour with PHW, it somehow changes the tone of the gold leather!


----------



## addiCCted

880 said:


> @axlm, how funny, I used to share your opinion. I also feel that gold, esp gold with GHW, which is super popular nowadays, is  preppy like a ralph Lauren ad.
> 
> I now oddly love gold. With phw, it’s become very modern to me. . .   I even buy bags for my DH in gold.  I am your opposite though,  in that I avoid colors similar to gold as I think that they are ashy next to my skintone. The unpopular part of my new opinion is that I now suddenly find gold more versatile than etoupe.
> 
> Another very unpopular opinion on TPF is that  I adore swift, IMO it’s durable, carefree, and in gold, it functions similarly in my wardrobe as a barenia fauve HAC (first pic) I rehomed bc it was gold on gold. I also like big bags like the picotin TGM and am a new convert to epsom due to my 25B.
> 
> barenia HAC, BBK28, ghw (my taste in 2008 lol)
> black barenia 30B, gold swift B30, brushed Phw (my taste today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655264
> View attachment 5655271
> 
> 
> swift, clemence, epsom,
> 
> View attachment 5655275
> View attachment 5655276
> View attachment 5655286
> View attachment 5655288


I’m loving the giant pico on you. And possibly on me


----------



## Norm.Core

addiCCted said:


> I’m loving the giant pico on you. And possibly on me


Ditto! ❤️


----------



## lilmermaid264

I saw the lindy 26 in person finally, and I hate the bag. Its really ugly.


----------



## WingNut

nymeria said:


> Thank you so much *@880- *coming from you that's quite a compliment!
> To stay OT, I'll add my unpopular opinion ( although most of mine have been voiced already)... I think Togo does not take most colors ( especially the darker ones ( noir, VC, etc. ) well. The color usually looks dull to me in that leather.
> I will now duck the flying Togo bags ( which will NOT scratch, so there's a plus!  )



Gotta say after owning several Togo bags that I agree 100% on this. Add to that bright colors… I find the saturation to be lacking.


----------



## papertiger

addiCCted said:


> I’m loving the giant pico on you. And possibly on me





Norm.Core said:


> Ditto! ❤️



This is not an unpopular Hermés opinion


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## papertiger

WingNut said:


> Gotta say after owning several Togo bags that I agree 100% on this. Add to that bright colors… I find the saturation to be lacking.



I didn't know that (probably because I don't own any Togo). That's interesting. 

I have noticed Clemence and Box makes colours looks brighter and less prone to chameleon qualities whereas Swift makes colours look like velvet, chameleon-like in different lighting, and therefore more difficult to capture in photos.


----------



## papertiger

axlm said:


> I actually way prefer the gold colour with PHW, it somehow changes the tone of the gold leather!



IMO, we are divided into Etuope and Gold lovers. I  love Gold, but I too prefer with phw (even though mine is ghw).

There is or was a seasonal colour like Gold but not Gold that was truly awful (I _don't_ think it was Abricot - would probably be OK with that) it looked like fake-Gold. I would reject any bag in that colour.


----------



## WingNut

papertiger said:


> I didn't know that (probably because I don't own any Togo). That's interesting.
> 
> I have noticed Clemence and Box makes colours looks brighter and less prone to chameleon qualities whereas Swift makes colours look like velvet, chameleon-like in different lighting, and therefore more difficult to capture in photos.


I want to elaborate a bit. Someone mentioned the dry hand of Togo… I agree with that to an extent, but found with time the earlier bags would develop a sheen. I’ve had my etoupe togo B30 since 2013(?) and it really has a subtle gloss to it. My most recent Togo was my 2016 capucine B35 SO. Ultimately while it was bright, there was something “unsatisfying” about how it took the color, like it had a slightly washed out, milky/faded effect. Also, the color didn’t wear well on the corners or handles and I felt it was very sensitive to scuffing. I much, much prefer chevre for both durability and how it takes color, and fine, I’ll call myself a leather snob and probably avoid togo as much as I avoid epsom from now on.


----------



## AnnaE

papertiger said:


> IMO, we are divided into Etuope and Gold lovers. I  love Gold, but I too prefer with phw (even though mine is ghw).
> 
> There is or was a seasonal colour like Gold but not Gold that was truly awful (I _don't_ think it was Abricot - would probably be OK with that) it looked like fake-Gold. I would reject any bag in that colour.



I like neither Etoupe nor Gold. I have a Calvi Duo in Etoupe. And an Evelyne TPM in Gold. They are ok, but I would not want a larger bag in it. I just don’t get those colors.

Are you thinking Caramel? Sesame and Biscuit are similar-ish, too.


----------



## Fixxi

In regards to gold vs etoupe:
My unpopular opinion is that I don't like etoupe. It was extremely underwhelming for/on me. I think it might also be because my skintone is warm? However, I love gold, and it's complementary with my skin tone.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Fixxi said:


> In regards to gold vs etoupe:
> My unpopular opinion is that I don't like etoupe. It was extremely underwhelming for/on me. I think it might also be because my skintone is warm? However, I love gold, and it's complementary with my skin tone.


Not so unpopular...to me Etoupe is nice in photos and muddy in person, kind of in the same way that Bleu Jean is like faded jeans in photos and just insipid in person. That said, I'm also someone whose skin is not complemented by Etoupe.

Gold, I love, although I much prefer with PHW. I have four bags in Gold (two Kellys, GP, Evelyne TPM...used to have a Gold B). Every person who turns down Gold is ...gold... in my book because more for me!


----------



## papertiger

AnnaE said:


> I like neither Etoupe nor Gold. I have a Calvi Duo in Etoupe. And an Evelyne TPM in Gold. They are ok, but I would not want a larger bag in it. I just don’t get those colors.
> 
> Are you thinking Caramel? Sesame and Biscuit are similar-ish, too.



Probably *Sesame* (Caramel and Biscuit would be too old and this was a recent visit to H). I think it was Epsom. I Don't think it was Chai either. It was like Gold gone-off   Sorry Sesame lovers 

Sesame, Caramel and Biscuit? All we need is Chocolate.  OK, now I'm feeling very peckish all of a sudden


----------



## addiCCted

papertiger said:


> Probably *Sesame* (Caramel and Biscuit would be too old and this was a recent visit to H). I think it was Epsom. I Don't think it was Chai either. It was like Gold gone-off   Sorry Sesame lovers
> 
> Sesame, Caramel and Biscuit? All we need is Chocolate.  OK, now I'm feeling very peckish all of a sudden



In my quest to find options for Gold alternatives I was looking at sesame and I must agree with you. It looks off. Maybe bc it has a greenish tint? To me at least.


----------



## QuelleFromage

papertiger said:


> Sesame, Caramel and Biscuit? All we need is Chocolate.  OK, now I'm feeling very peckish all of a sudden


 With a little Chai and Cafe, with Vanille, on the side? Perhaps a nice board with some Grany slices, some Raisin or Cassis.....


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

My unpopular opinion is that I'm sad Hermes haven't created a water resistant box leather.
Living in London it rains A LOT I would LOVE a box leather Birkin so much but having ended up with blistered leather on favourite (non H) Box bags I know Owning a BBB is a pipe dream..
Unless I move to palm springs


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> Probably *Sesame* (Caramel and Biscuit would be too old and this was a recent visit to H). I think it was Epsom. I Don't think it was Chai either. It was like Gold gone-off   Sorry Sesame lovers
> 
> Sesame, Caramel and Biscuit? All we need is Chocolate.  OK, now I'm feeling very peckish all of a sudden


Agree. I intensely dislike sesame. It’s like jaundiced gold


----------



## Fixxi

papertiger said:


> Probably *Sesame* (Caramel and Biscuit would be too old and this was a recent visit to H). I think it was Epsom. I Don't think it was Chai either. It was like Gold gone-off   Sorry Sesame lovers
> 
> Sesame, Caramel and Biscuit? All we need is Chocolate.  OK, now I'm feeling very peckish all of a sudden


I'd like to add trench to the list.


----------



## AnnaE

WingNut said:


> I want to elaborate a bit. Someone mentioned the dry hand of Togo… I agree with that to an extent, but found with time the earlier bags would develop a sheen. I’ve had my etoupe togo B30 since 2013(?) and it really has a subtle gloss to it. My most recent Togo was my 2016 capucine B35 SO. Ultimately while it was bright, there was something “unsatisfying” about how it took the color, like it had a slightly washed out, milky/faded effect. Also, the color didn’t wear well on the corners or handles and I felt it was very sensitive to scuffing. I much, much prefer chevre for both durability and how it takes color, and fine, I’ll call myself a leather snob and probably avoid togo as much as I avoid epsom from now on.



I have a 2020 Capucine Kelly in Togo — my only Togo bag. I scuffed the handle on my first wear (never happened before or after), and it felt the corners scuffed after a few wears, too. And I agree about color being ‘faded’ — I once ran into someone at the airport with the most stunning Epsom bag, and they said it was Capucine… mine is definitely not as dramatically rich in color! I love the slouchiness, but never again.


----------



## Xthgirl

I love my sesame and any mustardy (moutarde) color for that matter. I love jaune ambre too which i used to have a B30 in.  These colors complement my dark skintone… not drawn towards any purplish, fuschias, puplish pinks.  So yeah, definitely unpopular opinion.


----------



## Xthgirl

Sorry. This color is probably giving you all a headache


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## HoneyLocks

addiCCted said:


> Whoops  lol yes I meant the cargo birkin esp the one with a cup holder.
> 
> Thank you!


A Birkin WITH A CUP HOLDER? You must be kidding! Are there pictures? 

Well, after all, the legend of the creation takes place on an airplane.


----------



## addiCCted

HoneyLocks said:


> A Birkin WITH A CUP HOLDER? You must be kidding! Are there pictures?
> 
> Well, after all, the legend of the creation takes place on an airplane.











						The Cargo Birkin
					

Hermès' new limited edition 'Cargo Birkin' makes us wistful for traveling in style. The Cargo is today’s perfect travel companion, in that it is both practical and elegant. In the classic 35cm size, this bag is primarily made of Toile Canvas, making it lightweight and durable — and accented with...




					madisonavenuecouture.com


----------



## periogirl28

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My unpopular opinion is that I'm sad Hermes haven't created a water resistant box leather.
> Living in London it rains A LOT I would LOVE a box leather Birkin so much but having ended up with blistered leather on favourite (non H) Box bags I know Owning a BBB is a pipe dream..
> Unless I move to palm springs


Paris weather is to me, exactly the same as in London. It's really rains and many owners have said their blistered Box just reverted to normal state after it dried out. I have never gotten my Box bags that wet but I wouldn't hesitate to buy more. (I currently temporarily reside in a literal humid rainforest). Rain probably helps the patina develop and gives you that worn in look you want. Therefore. My unpopular opinion is that Box is no way as delicate as people think and you should just Go For It!


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

Aelfaerie said:


> I'm with your wife on this! Also 2, and they're by far my favorite of the BKC trifecta.



Constance was my first H bag many years ago and have not been able to get my hands on another one since. It’s my favourite bag out of the trifecta too. Funny how I get offered the Birkin or Kelly even when I ask for a Constance it’s just not available to me!


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> Paris weather is to me, exactly the same as in London. It's really rains and many owners have said their blistered Box just reverted to normal state after it dried out. I have never gotten my Box bags that wet but I wouldn't hesitate to buy more. (I currently temporarily reside in a literal humid rainforest). Rain probably helps the patina develop and gives you that worn in look you want. Therefore. My unpopular opinion is that Box is no way as delicate as people think and you should just Go For It!



Me too!

People do use stuff to weather proof but I haven't. It makes me think of the soles of men's shoes and the argument to rubber sole or leave to develop resistance.

I would cover in rain if I could, wipe over if wet as best as possible, but it's the un-spied droplets that really do the damage.

My RH Bolide recovered very well from a shower but it's old.

There's nothing that builds-up resistance to the elements like use, and you can only do that by using. When we consider how many vintage Box there are out there, they couldn't have all been kept for dry-only days.


----------



## WingNut

Fixxi said:


> I'd like to add trench to the list.


Agree completely. Was looking at a bolide in this color and it wasn’t appealing.


----------



## QuelleFromage

periogirl28 said:


> Paris weather is to me, exactly the same as in London. It's really rains and many owners have said their blistered Box just reverted to normal state after it dried out. I have never gotten my Box bags that wet but I wouldn't hesitate to buy more. (I currently temporarily reside in a literal humid rainforest). Rain probably helps the patina develop and gives you that worn in look you want. Therefore. My unpopular opinion is that Box is no way as delicate as people think and you should just Go For It!


I've lived in both and London's wetter (island conditions)  but considering that Box calf was developed by a shoemaker, it is made to be worn!
So I agree with that unpopular opinion and will add that I've been in many surprise showers and have many Hermès bags that have been with me in said showers, and not one of my bags has water damage of any kind, so the leathers are just not that precious.


----------



## HoneyLocks

880 said:


> I think Hermes should make an extended dog and cat  line from more practical collars and leashes (not simply the leather ones)  to at the higher end:  puffer vests; sweaters; and jungle love t shirts. I think it would be just as popular as the baby line. And how cute would a little toy be Which would take care of my holiday gifts list for the next twenty years


Vlad posted some doggie things here:


Vlad said:


> *Scarves, Shoes, Doggie Treat Bags, Jewels, etc.*
> 
> View attachment 5655436
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655437
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655438
> 
> 
> *Dog treat bag and Mors-dillon dog toy*
> 
> View attachment 5655439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655440
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655441
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655442
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655443
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655444


----------



## am2022

Lol - And I own a kelly 35 in trench with RGHW during the first issue of this color 5 years ago ! Lol 
It’s all good ladies ! 
Here she is with bingata twilly and rose México rodeo ! 


WingNut said:


> Agree completely. Was looking at a bolide in this color and it wasn’t appealing.


----------



## nymeria

periogirl28 said:


> Paris weather is to me, exactly the same as in London. It's really rains and many owners have said their blistered Box just reverted to normal state after it dried out. I have never gotten my Box bags that wet but I wouldn't hesitate to buy more. (I currently temporarily reside in a literal humid rainforest). Rain probably helps the patina develop and gives you that worn in look you want. Therefore. My unpopular opinion is that Box is no way as delicate as people think and you should just Go For It!





QuelleFromage said:


> I've lived in both and London's wetter (island conditions)  but considering that Box calf was developed by a shoemaker, it is made to be worn!
> So I agree with that unpopular opinion and will add that I've been in many surprise showers and have many Hermès bags that have been with me in said showers, and not one of my bags has water damage of any kind, so the leathers are just not that precious.


Paris has the same weather as London- just better press!
And I'll agree with just use those bags! (although in a downpour I WILL throw my box bags under plastic- why tempt the fates? )


----------



## fabdiva

Build-a-B-K-collection said:


> Constance was my first H bag many years ago and have not been able to get my hands on another one since. It’s my favourite bag out of the trifecta too. Funny how I get offered the Birkin or Kelly even when I ask for a Constance it’s just not available to me!


Right!!!  I was never interested in a B or K, just the Constance.  I've only been offered one Constance and it was red, shiny alligator.  Everything I don't want in a bag.  Lol.  It was beautiful, but not my style.  Don't get me wrong.  I love my Birkins, but can I get a Constance in a neutral? Please!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

nymeria said:


> Paris has the same weather as London- just better press!
> And I'll agree with just use those bags! (although in a downpour I WILL throw my box bags under plastic- why tempt the fates? )


Ok I do too. Every bag has a waterproof shopper inside esp Birkins, for when I need to be hands free, in the crowded Metro, when I come across the unexpected Eclair/ Baguette/ Paris- Brest and for rain/ snow. I still use my Box bags rather than leaving them at home.


----------



## Bentley1

wrong thread*


----------



## QuelleFromage

addiCCted said:


> The Cargo Birkin
> 
> 
> Hermès' new limited edition 'Cargo Birkin' makes us wistful for traveling in style. The Cargo is today’s perfect travel companion, in that it is both practical and elegant. In the classic 35cm size, this bag is primarily made of Toile Canvas, making it lightweight and durable — and accented with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madisonavenuecouture.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656625
> View attachment 5656625


I don't know why this photo is here (I trust the amazing @addiCCted just wants to provoke some opinions  ) but here's an unpopular one....I hated all Cargo bags until I saw them in person. I  still think the B is iffy but the Pico version is actually very cool.


----------



## louise_elouise

Hermes aesthetic (for women) is anti-sexy…usually. Some exceptions are that stunning silk studded jumpsuit and a Kelly 25 sellier…


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## addiCCted

QuelleFromage said:


> I don't know why this photo is here (I trust the amazing @addiCCted just wants to provoke some opinions  ) but here's an unpopular one....I hated all Cargo bags until I saw them in person. I  still think the B is iffy but the Pico version is actually very cool.


I mentioned the cargo birkin was trying too hard (actually I said cargo Kelly, which does not exist...yet...) esp the coffee holder one.  Anyways, I actually saw someone post on the Hermes In Action thread rocking the cargo birkin and it actually looked pretty good...so...... you may be right as with all things Hermes....it may look better in person than on pics.


----------



## Coconuts40

I prefer the double compartment C24 over the new re-issue single compartment C24.   I have seen the reissue carried by customers in my local H boutique and it looks so flat - the kind of flat you see as bags age and lose their shape.  I'm curious to see how the re-issue will age but I speculate not well.  I likely wouldn't use the back pocket anyways as my phone will stretch the back pocket.  I am pretty good with letting my bags age, but a stretched pocket would drive me nuts.


----------



## fashionpanda

Unpopular opinion: it's okay to be frustrated about how long/how much spend it takes for you to be offered in terms of a quota bag; especially when you hear about some others get quota bag offers much sooner/with less spend. The company likes to perpetuate this sentiment that every person's "journey" is different and shouldn't be compared but I think that's nonsense. It's a business and there should be fairly consistent when it comes to their treatment of all their clients. Not saying you should express this frustration in a negative way to SAs but its okay to feel it.


----------



## Liberté

I have a new unpopular opinion . So many of the new bags seem to have been inspired by the infamous Himalaya birkin!

No, not that Himalayan birkin, this Himalaya birkin:



Spoiler












Please don't take any offense everyone who can't wait to get their hands on the upcoming sausage roll bag, the neck warmer, the Birkin or Kelly with crooked flaps or asymmetric pockets here and there or the random shaped bad with bulging zipper or simply 'flat leather square'. I'm sure you will rock them and in the mean time feel free to throw your rotten tomatoes my way . I'm just a bit disappointed because I'm looking for a smaller easy access  shoulder bag and all the ones that seem to be coming up are a tad too out there for me.


----------



## Ceeje89

Probably very unpopular opinion - I think a beautiful leather bag paired with a wide (especially cloth/canvas/nylon) strap just looks proportionally strange and destroys the aesthetic.  The Evelyne is therefore NOT on my wishlist   But to each their own!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

inspired by @Ceeje89's post I wanted to add an unpopular opinion.
I dont like that Kelly's over 28cm have narrow shoulder straps that to me look disproportionate with a 32/35 or 40cm bag.
Ditto the 24/24 29cm I felt the strap that came with the bag looked too slender in width for the bag.
The 24/24 is a pretty solid looking bag, not a ladylike handbag shape in the 29cm size so why not have a more solid looking strap?
JMO...I'm sure it'll prove unpopular !


----------



## WingNut

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> inspired by @Ceeje89's post I wanted to add an unpopular opinion.
> I dont like that Kelly's over 28cm have narrow shoulder straps that to me look disproportionate with a 32/35 or 40cm bag.
> Ditto the 24/24 29cm I felt the strap that came with the bag looked too slender in width for the bag.
> The 24/24 is a pretty solid looking bag, not a ladylike handbag shape in the 29cm size so why not have a more solid looking strap?
> JMO...I'm sure it'll prove unpopular !


Not unpopular with me. I have both bags and concur completely.


----------



## GloWW0rM

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> inspired by @Ceeje89's post I wanted to add an unpopular opinion.
> I dont like that Kelly's over 28cm have narrow shoulder straps that to me look disproportionate with a 32/35 or 40cm bag.
> Ditto the 24/24 29cm I felt the strap that came with the bag looked too slender in width for the bag.
> The 24/24 is a pretty solid looking bag, not a ladylike handbag shape in the 29cm size so why not have a more solid looking strap?
> JMO...I'm sure it'll prove unpopular !


 Agree. I also think the bigger the bag, the heavier it is, which puts more pressure on the shoulder/ back when the strap is narrow.


----------



## GloWW0rM

Ceeje89 said:


> Probably very unpopular opinion - I think a beautiful leather bag paired with a wide (especially cloth/canvas/nylon) strap just looks proportionally strange and destroys the aesthetic.  The Evelyne is therefore NOT on my wishlist   But to each their own!


I actually quite like a Kelly 28 or bigger retourne with one of those wider bag straps  you can purchase separately. It means it can be worn cross-body on taller people and gives it a more relaxed vibe in line with the retourne shape.


----------



## tinkerbell68

GloWW0rM said:


> I actually quite like a Kelly 28 or bigger retourne with one of those wider bag straps  you can purchase separately. It means it can be worn cross-body on taller people and gives it a more relaxed vibe in line with the retourne shape.


Exactly! Adding a wider strap to my Kelly 32 renders it a little more casual which is more appropriate for who I am and the way that I dress.


----------



## GloWW0rM

My unpopular opinion is that I wish H would be a bit more whimsical with its fine jewellery. H has a light-hearted side it shows in some scarf designs, Le Monde d'Hermès, etc. I find most of what I see quite ‘safe’ in the jewellery department and ,while there is nothing wrong with it, it doesn’t excite me.


----------



## Xthgirl

GloWW0rM said:


> My unpopular opinion is that I wish H would be a bit more whimsical with its fine jewellery. H has a light-hearted side it shows in some scarf designs, Le Monde d'Hermès, etc. I find most of what I see quite ‘safe’ in the jewellery department and ,while there is nothing wrong with it, it doesn’t excite me.


Thats why i still dont own any H fine jewelry up to now.

I lean towards BVLGARI first, then VCA.

They need to step up their game on fine jewelry.


----------



## louise_elouise

Xthgirl said:


> Thats why i still dont own any H fine jewelry up to now.
> 
> I lean towards BVLGARI first, then VCA.
> 
> They need to step up their game on fine jewelry.


lol is this unpopular?  Hermes fine jewellery leaves quite a bit to be desired...a shame given it could be such a great category for them


----------



## GloWW0rM

louise_elouise said:


> lol is this unpopular?  Hermes fine jewellery leaves quite a bit to be desired...a shame given it could be such a great category for them


Perhaps not unpopular then. I wasn’t really sure what people thought here.


----------



## carlinha

Omg I guess I'm in the minority  I love H fine jewelry


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Keromi

I will repost what I 've said on another thread, secondly excuse me for my english (I am French) : 

I used to live in Paris for the last 3 years. Parisian women do not have any Hermès bag, for me Hermès bag are really the jam for american and chinese woman. I worked in the 7 eme arrt (not far from the rue de Sèvre Hermès shop) where many of the wealthiest french families lives, and nobody hold an Hermès bag because there are tagged as "old lady bags". Saint Laurent, Louis Vuitton, Celine or Dior bag are preferred. Recently a lot of very vulgar reality TV influencers are strutting around on instagram with Kellys (not necessarily authentic), which negatively influences the chic and classy image of the brand.
In my very personal opinion, these bags seems heavy and absolutely not practical (the opening system is complicated on a Birkin or a Kelly). I do love Hermes for the small accessories (mainly fashion jewelery) but not for its bags.


----------



## periogirl28

That's not an unpopular opinion. I do actually notice that in Paris the bags are carried by more mature local ladies. It's fine! That leaves more bags for us and the American/ Chinese customers. Thank you!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Interestingly, most of the bags that I saw ‘in the wild’ while in Paris for a month last fall were carried by women younger than me (54), except for an older woman with a beautiful well-loved croc B in Prada. Perhaps they were not Parisians but tourists visiting Paris for Fashion week. I suppose my unpopular opinion is that I‘m going to embrace being an ‘old lady’ and carry whatever bag I want…H, Celine, BV (probably not LV even though I’ve always thought of them as old lady like )


----------



## ladysarah

Keromi said:


> I will repost what I 've said on another thread, secondly excuse me for my english (I am French) :
> 
> I used to live in Paris for the last 3 years. Parisian women do not have any Hermès bag, for me Hermès bag are really the jam for american and chinese woman. I worked in the 7 eme arrt (not far from the rue de Sèvre Hermès shop) where many of the wealthiest french families lives, and nobody hold an Hermès bag because there are tagged as "old lady bags". Saint Laurent, Louis Vuitton, Celine or Dior bag are preferred. Recently a lot of very vulgar reality TV influencers are strutting around on instagram with Kellys (not necessarily authentic), which negatively influences the chic and classy image of the brand.
> In my very personal opinion, these bags seems heavy and absolutely not practical (the opening system is complicated on a Birkin or a Kelly). I do love Hermes for the small accessories (mainly fashion jewelery) but not for its bags.


 I would also add that Parisians are not afraid to use their bags- so what if it ‘shows signs of wear.’ ? My unpopular opinion ( perhaps not unpopular in this forum) is that too many people buy for ‘investment’, to form  vast ‘collections’ and get Instagram likes- not enough people buy to just enjoy and use as bags.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Keromi said:


> I will repost what I 've said on another thread, secondly excuse me for my english (I am French) :
> 
> I used to live in Paris for the last 3 years. Parisian women do not have any Hermès bag, for me Hermès bag are really the jam for american and chinese woman. I worked in the 7 eme arrt (not far from the rue de Sèvre Hermès shop) where many of the wealthiest french families lives, and nobody hold an Hermès bag because there are tagged as "old lady bags". Saint Laurent, Louis Vuitton, Celine or Dior bag are preferred. Recently a lot of very vulgar reality TV influencers are strutting around on instagram with Kellys (not necessarily authentic), which negatively influences the chic and classy image of the brand.
> In my very personal opinion, these bags seems heavy and absolutely not practical (the opening system is complicated on a Birkin or a Kelly). I do love Hermes for the small accessories (mainly fashion jewelery) but not for its bags.


I live in Paris (in St-Germain also) and young/youngish locals absolutely carry Hermès. I see Kellys and Birkins on women of all ages - plenty of French women in their 20s and 30s carrying these and also some lesser seen bags like vintages, Halzans, Della Cavallerias. Saint Laurent and Celine are also fairly popular. 
My office is in the 16éme which is also a wealthy area but more conservative. I see fewer Birkins there but plenty of Kellys (and rafts of Chanel). 
Where you will see less H: Pigalle, Oberkampf, Canal St.-Martin.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I have a controversial one as I recently saw an Instagram reel regarding this:

Birkins and Kelly are only (very expensive) bags, so they can be set on the floor. No need to ask for a chair for your bag. Of course I make sure the floor/ground isn't visibly dirty or wet. But whenever people comment "OMG don't put your bag on the floor!" I roll my eyes... 

I understand safety concerns (bag being snatched from under you) or not wanting to put those without feet, but these superstitious (you will lose money) or germophobe (it will make you sick) comments make me think people have all the wrong priorities.


----------



## krittershops

I


CrackBerryCream said:


> I have a controversial one as I recently saw an Instagram reel regarding this:
> 
> Birkins and Kelly are only (very expensive) bags, so they can be set on the floor. No need to ask for a chair for your bag. Of course I make sure the floor/ground isn't visibly dirty or wet. But whenever people comment "OMG don't put your bag on the floor!" I roll my eyes...
> 
> I understand safety concerns (bag being snatched from under you) or not wanting to put those without feet, but these superstitious (you will lose money) or germophobe (it will make you sick) comments make me think people have all the wrong priorities.


I couldn’t agree more. I was shopping today in Hermes, while chatting with my SA he said people have been crazy lately (echoing a lot of what has been posted across this forum) and act like it when it comes to their bags etc. I would say those that act in such a fashion are more into the bags as status symbol than an investment or item to be used. 

At the end of the day Hermes is still just a thing(s), meant to be used and loved. With use comes wear, well taken care of and thoughtful use will prolong its life, but still just a thing. 

Many people have lost perspective….


----------



## Tonimichelle

CrackBerryCream said:


> I have a controversial one as I recently saw an Instagram reel regarding this:
> 
> Birkins and Kelly are only (very expensive) bags, so they can be set on the floor. No need to ask for a chair for your bag. Of course I make sure the floor/ground isn't visibly dirty or wet. But whenever people comment "OMG don't put your bag on the floor!" I roll my eyes...
> 
> I understand safety concerns (bag being snatched from under you) or not wanting to put those without feet, but these superstitious (you will lose money) or germophobe (it will make you sick) comments make me think people have all the wrong priorities.


Totally agree! Firstly I think whilst if there's a spare chair that's great (I am absolutely not asking for one though!),  but if you hang a bag from a hook at the table there's actually more chance of something being spilled on / in  it.
 Secondly,  the bag has feet! I'm not in the habit of licking the bottom of my bag (may have possibly sniffed the leather on occasion  but licking it or my hands after I've touched it?  No!). As long as the floor looks clean and dry, the bag and myself are likely to be none the worse for wear..


----------



## CrackBerryCream

krittershops said:


> I
> 
> I couldn’t agree more. I was shopping today in Hermes, while chatting with my SA he said people have been crazy lately (echoing a lot of what has been posted across this forum) and act like it when it comes to their bags etc. I would say those that act in such a fashion are more into the bags as status symbol than an investment or item to be used.
> 
> At the end of the day Hermes is still just a thing(s), meant to be used and loved. With use comes wear, well taken care of and thoughtful use will prolong its life, but still just a thing.
> 
> Many people have lost perspective….


This! The bag being a status symbol and an extension of themselves. So "oh horror, who would dare to put a part of me on the floor".



Tonimichelle said:


> Totally agree! Firstly I think whilst if there's a spare chair that's great (I am absolutely not asking for one though!),  but if you hang a bag from a hook at the table there's actually more chance of something being spilled on / in  it.
> Secondly,  the bag has feet! I'm not in the habit of licking the bottom of my bag (may have possibly sniffed the leather on occasion  but licking it or my hands after I've touched it?  No!). As long as the floor looks clean and dry, the bag and myself are likely to be none the worse for wear..


Hahaha yes! Before I eat or prepare food I wash my hands. And I also don't lick or rub my face on my bag. Same about sniffing though  I like the spare chair as well and do like to sit on a bench when possible. Can put not only my bag, but also jacket, scarf beside me.


----------



## GabrielleS

Unpopular opinion: I wish H had a proper in store alteration service. The only alterations offered are very basic and don’t match the price point or alterations offered by other high end brands. It’s a deterrent to buying RTW.


----------



## periogirl28

GabrielleS said:


> Unpopular opinion: I wish H had a proper in store alteration service. The only alterations offered are very basic and don’t match the price point or alterations offered by other high end brands. It’s a deterrent to buying RTW.


Could not agree more.


----------



## Fixxi

CrackBerryCream said:


> I have a controversial one as I recently saw an Instagram reel regarding this:
> 
> Birkins and Kelly are only (very expensive) bags, so they can be set on the floor. No need to ask for a chair for your bag. Of course I make sure the floor/ground isn't visibly dirty or wet. But whenever people comment "OMG don't put your bag on the floor!" I roll my eyes...
> 
> I understand safety concerns (bag being snatched from under you) or not wanting to put those without feet, but these superstitious (you will lose money) or germophobe (it will make you sick) comments make me think people have all the wrong priorities.


While I agree they are just bags, it's cultural norm in some Asian countries that you don't put bags on the ground.  And having grown up in an Asian family, I feel icky about putting even my $60 backpack on the ground. It's not out of elitist thinking for me


----------



## cheshirekitten

krittershops said:


> I
> 
> I couldn’t agree more. I was shopping today in Hermes, while chatting with my SA he said people have been crazy lately (echoing a lot of what has been posted across this forum) and act like it when it comes to their bags etc. I would say those that act in such a fashion are more into the bags as status symbol than an investment or item to be used.
> 
> At the end of the day Hermes is still just a thing(s), meant to be used and loved. With use comes wear, well taken care of and thoughtful use will prolong its life, but still just a thing.
> 
> Many people have lost perspective….


I completely agree! I actually told my SA the same thing the first time that I shopped at Hermes and she completely agreed with me. We both didn't understand the point of having a huge collection to just have them be presented in your closet as a status symbol. Hermes bags are created with such dedication by the artisans and are made to last for years. Why would I disrespect the artisan who created my bag by not using it? That's my unpopular opinion.


----------



## ellabellaz

Unpopular opinion: newly introduced colors this season, Vert Fizz, Mauve Pale and Mushroom are just lazy and unsaturated derivatives of existing colors. Vert Fizz and Mauve Pale literally “pale” in comparison to Vert Criquet and Mauve Sylvestre. And Mushroom just looks like Craie’s ugly step sister. I said what I said.


----------



## jenayb

CrackBerryCream said:


> I have a controversial one as I recently saw an Instagram reel regarding this:
> 
> Birkins and Kelly are only (very expensive) bags, so they can be set on the floor. No need to ask for a chair for your bag. Of course I make sure the floor/ground isn't visibly dirty or wet. But whenever people comment "OMG don't put your bag on the floor!" I roll my eyes...
> 
> I understand safety concerns (bag being snatched from under you) or not wanting to put those without feet, but these superstitious (you will lose money) or germophobe (it will make you sick) comments make me think people have all the wrong priorities.



I agree that it’s super cringey to see an extra seat requested for a bag. Some cultures do believe, though, that it’s bad luck to place your bag on the ground.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## DoggieBags

jenayb said:


> I agree that it’s super cringey to see an extra seat requested for a bag. Some cultures do believe, though, that it’s bad luck to place your bag on the ground.


I prefer to put my bag on a chair when possible because I’ve had various oblivious waiters over the years kick my bags when I put them on the floor beside my chair.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

Fixxi said:


> While I agree they are just bags, it's cultural norm in some Asian countries that you don't put bags on the ground.  And having grown up in an Asian family, I feel icky about putting even my $60 backpack on the ground. It's not out of elitist thinking for me


^^ This, 100%. Thank you for stating this diplomatically, and with a smile.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

DoggieBags said:


> I prefer to put my bag on a chair when possible because I’ve had various oblivious waiters over the years kick my bags when I put them on the floor beside my chair.


And I do it because I grew up - and worked with - people in the health care industry, and I know how filthy floors can be (and I'm not just talking about visible dirt). Seeing those bugs up close and personal under a microscope was enough for me to change my habits - give me a hook and a chair please! 

And my mother and aunties - products of the 1950s - would have a fit if they knew I was placing any handbag (cheap or expensive) on the floor...save for my own home.


----------



## jenayb

DoggieBags said:


> I prefer to put my bag on a chair when possible because I’ve had various oblivious waiters over the years kick my bags when I put them on the floor beside my chair.



Me too! But I would never actually ask for a chair for my bag.


----------



## showgratitude

Build-a-B-K-collection said:


> Constance was my first H bag many years ago and have not been able to get my hands on another one since. It’s my favourite bag out of the trifecta too. Funny how I get offered the Birkin or Kelly even when I ask for a Constance it’s just not available to me!


I had the same experience. Many moons ago, I asked for a B again and the SA said that if I asked for any kind of Constance, she will give it to me and there was no B available at that time.  Guess what, I said no to it! Years elapsed and I was now ready for a Constance. But no Constance was coming in for me anymore! Constance was the hardest one to get..and the longest wait. I remember an SA even saying: "I have a Birkin in the back. If you tell me you want that now I will talk to my manager and you can have it. But I can't give you a Constance anymore if you take that".  At that point, it made me want a C even more  I laughed when I saw your post because I had thought about it before..that the way to get a B from the SA is to ask for a C and vice-versa


----------



## 880

I think the mini lindy looks a bit preppy and sunny (which is not my style)

@GabrielleS , I agree with you re the need for proper in house tailoring.


----------



## WhiteBus

Fixxi said:


> While I agree they are just bags, it's cultural norm in some Asian countries that you don't put bags on the ground.  And having grown up in an Asian family, I feel icky about putting even my $60 backpack on the ground. It's not out of elitist thinking for me


I understand that you shared this in the context of the posts on this thread where posters were generally referring to multi-thousand $€£¥ bags (I note generally, not exclusively)
However, where would the bags be put in these Asian countries where it is the cultural norm not put bags on the ground?
There can't be spare chairs next to every seat in every restaurant?
Or do they provide little stools? or ledges?

All that being said, I realise that I would avoid putting a bag on the ground and put it behind me on my chair (an aid to good posture, perhaps!)


----------



## Fixxi

WhiteBus said:


> I understand that you shared this in the context of the posts on this thread where posters were generally referring to multi-thousand $€£¥ bags (I note generally, not exclusively)
> However, where would the bags be put in these Asian countries where it is the cultural norm not put bags on the ground?
> There can't be spare chairs next to every seat in every restaurant?
> Or do they provide little stools? or ledges?
> 
> All that being said, I realise that I would avoid putting a bag on the ground and put it behind me on my chair (an aid to good posture, perhaps!)


My experience is somewhat limited, because I only lived in Asia when I was in elementary school (though I suppose I have the customs because of my parents and upbringing). When I have gone out to restaurants (in Asia and the states) I normally put it on my lap, behind me on the chair (between), put it beside us if sitting on booth, or hang it on a hook under table, etc. (i.e. anywhere really but not on the table or on the floor). Though, I don't think any of these methods are specific to Asian customs (maybe asides from not putting it on the ground? Or is that universal also?) I'm not sure what others do


----------



## Prada Prince

Fixxi said:


> My experience is somewhat limited, because I only lived in Asia when I was in elementary school (though I suppose I have the customs because of my parents and upbringing). When I have gone out to restaurants (in Asia and the states) I normally put it on my lap, behind me on the chair (between), put it beside us if sitting on booth, or hang it on a hook under table, etc. (i.e. anywhere really but not on the table or on the floor). Though, I don't think any of these methods are specific to Asian customs (maybe asides from not putting it on the ground? Or is that universal also?) I'm not sure what others do


Most of the time, when I’m hanging out with my best friends, we’re usually a trio, so there would be a spare chair for us to put all our bags on. Otherwise, fingers crossed for tables with booth seating, haha. If I had no other choice, I’d hang it off the edge of my table with my bag hook. But if it’s particularly heavy, or in situations where I wouldn’t want to stretch the handles and I had to put my bag on the floor, I’d put it in a reusable bag first just to avoid contact with the ground. I may be more acutely aware of it with my more expensive bags, but I do it with all my bags nonetheless.


----------



## 880

Prada Prince said:


> Most of the time, when I’m hanging out with my best friends, we’re usually a trio, so there would be a spare chair for us to put all our bags on. Otherwise, fingers crossed for tables with booth seating, haha. If I had no other choice, I’d hang it off the edge of my table with my bag hook. But if it’s particularly heavy, or in situations where I wouldn’t want to stretch the handles and I had to put my bag on the floor, I’d put it in a reusable bag first just to avoid contact with the ground. I may be more acutely aware of it with my more expensive bags, but I do it with all my bags nonetheless.


+1 with @Fixxi. Like @Prada Prince, I do carry a collapsible, reusable sac. I also carry a clipa hook (I believe the clips idea came from @tinkerbell68 ) i can either hang the filled sac hang over the back of my chair ( when my back is to a wall) or clipped to the table. When I’m traveling though, I keep it closer at hand

unpopular opinion: one of the main reasons that I am anti packaging (boxes etc)  is if I don’t keep them, I can kind of pretend to myself that I don’t actually shop that much.  And, I also justify price increases by averaging the price of my bags (covid bargains keep the price down, so it’s like the bags are always on sale )


----------



## leechiyong

880 said:


> unpopular opinion: one of the main reasons that I am anti packaging (boxes etc)  is if I don’t keep them, I can kind of pretend to myself that I don’t actually shop that much.


I'm so glad I'm not the only one who does this.  I could literally fit in the shopping bag I received from my first designer bag purchase and I was not prepared for it.  It made the first purchase a lot bigger of a deal than anticipated.  I'd much rather have packaging be discreet, while protecting for its contents.  I do want it to have a good tactile feel too, but beyond that, the less room it takes up, the better.


----------



## loh

880 said:


> one of the main reasons that I am anti packaging (boxes etc) is if I don’t keep them, I can kind of pretend to myself that I don’t actually shop that much.



Ha ha, I love this!  I don't think this is an unpopular opinion, but instead a very useful strategy!


----------



## claritysunshine

WhiteBus said:


> I understand that you shared this in the context of the posts on this thread where posters were generally referring to multi-thousand $€£¥ bags (I note generally, not exclusively)
> However, where would the bags be put in these Asian countries where it is the cultural norm not put bags on the ground?
> There can't be spare chairs next to every seat in every restaurant?
> Or do they provide little stools? or ledges?
> 
> All that being said, I realise that I would avoid putting a bag on the ground and put it behind me on my chair (an aid to good posture, perhaps!)



This is getting OT but anyway, I’m in Asia. In my country, some restaurants provide baskets/bag holders like this:









						No Purses or Bags on the Floor!
					

In Japan, as in other Asian countries, there is a superstition about putting purses and other bags directly on the floor.  A Cambodian friend of mine once told me that if a purse was on the floor, …




					tokyowriter.com
				




Otherwise we usually place our bags on the lap, behind us on the chair, or on spare chairs if available at our table. Can’t speak for everyone but at least in my social circles it’s not the norm to ask for additional chairs for bags, but staff commonly offer if customers are carrying multiple bags(even if these are recyclable grocery shop totes). Crime rate is low so some people also feel safe to hang their bags on the back of their chairs, but this is really not recommended. 

In Japan, where I lived for some time, the bag holders in the link are ubiquitous, even in the cheap ramen places I frequented.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I do look for bag hooks under the tables (some bars have it), but if it's not there the bag goes to the floor.

The funny thing is I am actually Asian, but grew up in Europe. So my parents and grandma used to tell me not to put my bags on the floor. But I didn't listen... If I lived in Asia for an extended time and was used to other customs I would probably adhere to them. I do understand it's not always coming out of elitist reasons   It was mostly the Instagram comments on that reel rubbing me the wrong way, the tone being "Ewww, I would never...", "Gross" etc.

I know the restaurants that provide those bag chairs (and a few high end restaurants in Europe do as well) and it's always nice if they do. But I'm not used to it and don't expect it.


----------



## Noorasi

This might ruffle some feathers, but here goes: people mistake having a high and frequent spend as having a great relationship with your store and SA. This pertains to other luxury brands too, but high spending customers often attribute successful and pleasant shopping experiences to having a great relationship with their SA. While they likely DO have a pleasant and polite _customer_ relationship with their SA, it's not because of some magical bonding soul sisterhood and hard work. It's because of course you develop a better acquaintance with someone you meet often, and you meet them often because you spend a lot of money often. Or in the case of Hermès sometimes, at least work towards being offered the chance of spending a lot of your money.

I'm also saying this because some people seem to feel insecure about not having established a great relationship, as though they lack some secret transpersonal skills. It's not lack of skills, it's lack of frequent spending. (Unless you're a total rude jerk.)

Now to be clear, I'm not saying there's no value in developing good relations. I'm just not a fan of making it sound like something else than a transactional relationship.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Noorasi said:


> This might ruffle some feathers, but here goes: people mistake having a high and frequent spend as having a great relationship with your store and SA. This pertains to other luxury brands too, but high spending customers often attribute successful and pleasant shopping experiences to having a great relationship with their SA. While they likely DO have a pleasant and polite _customer_ relationship with their SA, it's not because of some magical bonding soul sisterhood and hard work. It's because of course you develop a better acquaintance with someone you meet often, and you meet them often because you spend a lot of money often. Or in the case of Hermès sometimes, at least work towards being offered the chance of spending a lot of your money.
> 
> I'm also saying this because some people seem to feel insecure about not having established a great relationship, as though they lack some secret transpersonal skills. It's not lack of skills, it's lack of frequent spending. (Unless you're a total rude jerk.)
> 
> Now to be clear, I'm not saying there's no value in developing good relations. I'm just not a fan of making it sound like something else than a transactional relationship.


It also goes the other way: relatively low spend, but great relationship due to great personal skills. I know someone who gifts her SAs food items for holidays, simply out of her heart and gratefulness, not to increase QB chances (at least that's not her sole motivation). She also gets invited to events with VIP treatment where you'd expect a much higher spend. But for that to work the personalities also need to match. There are other brands she avoids because the service/SAs are terrible (which can be objectively seen as a bad match).


----------



## momasaurus

Unpopular opinion (or maybe not): the lipsticks are not good. The cases are pretty but two of my lipsticks have melted and broken. The sticky lip gloss smells and tastes like children's cough syrup.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

momasaurus said:


> Unpopular opinion (or maybe not): the lipsticks are not good. The cases are pretty but two of my lipsticks have melted and broken. The sticky lip gloss smells and tastes like children's cough syrup.


This cracked me up. Thank you. I have 2 lipsticks and 1 lipgloss. I think they smell really good, but they don't last.
I'm a Guerlain girl. I wear all their makeup and love it. It lasts.


----------



## Xthgirl

momasaurus said:


> Unpopular opinion (or maybe not): the lipsticks are not good. The cases are pretty but two of my lipsticks have melted and broken. The sticky lip gloss smells and tastes like children's cough syrup.



Hermes should just stick to non-cosmetics items lol.  AS for me, I gag at specific lipstick odors and will never wear sticky lip products. Also only use oil-free non-comedogenic products for my face. Some of the H fragrances are OK but there are way better out there.


----------



## kerebear

More of my unpopular H opinions :

1) Black birkins and kellys are boring to me! Excluding black alligator, lizard, croc, Touch bags, So black, and those with RGHW. (I think those look very special.) Hermes makes sooooo many amazing colors and neutrals that i just don’t see the point of getting another (very expensive) boring black bag that just looks like any other boring black bag.

2) Ostrich completely creeps me out. I think it’s the least visually appealing leather. To be honest i’ve never liked polka dots, i think they’re a little juvenile, so that’s probably why i also don’t like ostrich.

3) I think Lindys with the zippers hanging down look a bit like the cheshire cat from Alice in Wonderland  lol. They’re not my style but i do think mini lindy’s look absolutely adorable in outfits i’ve seen on here.




Disclaimer: I don’t mean to offend anyone. This is just my person opinion/preference. To each their own.


----------



## 880

momasaurus said:


> Unpopular opinion (or maybe not): the lipsticks are not good. The cases are pretty but two of my lipsticks have melted and broken. The sticky lip gloss smells and tastes like children's cough syrup.


Thank you for this info. I was going to buy some as little gifts for family, and now I know ! Hugs

Unpopular opinion: Mens RTW is more my taste than womens. DH just bought a really soft, warm, sleek boucle cardigan at H for 2K, and thr women’s ones this season aren’t nearly as nice (or relatively well priced). Ans, another one: lots of the H RTW is too polished and grown up for my personal style. (If I look like I’m wearing nicer versions of my moms clothes from her days in finance,it’s not a good thing)


----------



## WingNut

880 said:


> Thank you for this info. I was going to buy some as little gifts for family, and now I know ! Hugs
> 
> Unpopular opinion: Mens RTW is more my taste than womens. DH just bought a really soft, warm, sleek boucle cardigan at H for 2K, and thr women’s ones this season aren’t nearly as nice (or relatively well priced). Ans, another one: lots of the H RTW is too polished and grown up for my personal style. (If I look like I’m wearing nicer versions of my moms clothes from her days in finance,it’s not a good thing)


I'm with you on this. I have a much easier time finding things for DH in RTW. Years ago I bought a bit for myself, but struggled a lot with the super high-rise in the pants as the waistband would end up at my ribs. I long for the edgier styles of JPG.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I will not go out of my way to get an extra chair for my bags. I also don’t have any cultural norms or superstitions about bags on the floor. However, I am one that will absolutely not put my bags (even my free with purchase totes) on the ground. I will hang it around my neck before I do that lol. Heck I don’t sit on the ground. All I can think of is people walking in poop, SPIT or chewed gum, me putting my bag on the floor and then walking in my house to put my bag on the kitchen counter or worse my bed. Ugh With that, I also don’t care what other people do with their own bags.

My unpopular Hermes opinion, _as a newbie_, is that I understand rewarding loyal clients first and I get the supposed prespend/relationship bit. Isn’t that how every industry is? Those frequent flyers board first, getting priority seating, free flight changes, etc. We also own a business with these same sort of principles so maybe I’m a little biased.


----------



## Neeya

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I will not go out of my way to get an extra chair for my bags. I also don’t have any cultural norms or superstitions about bags on the floor. However, I am one that will absolutely not put my bags (even my free with purchase totes) on the ground. I will hang it around my neck before I do that lol. Heck I don’t sit on the ground. All I can think of is people walking in poop, SPIT or chewed gum, me putting my bag on the floor and then walking in my house to put my bag on the kitchen counter or worse my bed. Ugh With that, I also don’t care what other people do with their own bags.



I am 100% that human with no cultural norms or superstitions about bags on the floor, and I will absolutely drop my bags on any surface, including a floor (though if it's a questionable surface, it won't be my first choice, but I will mentally deal with it just fine). But I will also sit on any surface. I adore and have been to Japan many times, and the looks I get for sitting on the floor at places like the airport. I know it's awful - I never do it in a situation where it would be super out of place or impolite, though. I am almost always more comfortable sitting on the floor than in a chair because I can sit cross-legged on the floor no matter what. And if the airport is crowded, I strongly prefer to sit on the floor out of the way of busy areas because I'm one of the few who will do it and, therefore, free open spaces without humans instead of sitting between people. It's just a cube of leather and it's just a pile of cloth to cover my skin, it will survive and so will I! The airport floors anywhere are my butthome


----------



## 880

While I am closer to @jimmyshoogirl on this issue, I am trying for the relaxed attitude of @Neeya 

It’s a work in progess. Unpopular opinion is I keep telling myself that many H bags of mine have feet, so can go on the floor if necessary.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Neeya said:


> I am 100% that human with no cultural norms or superstitions about bags on the floor, and I will absolutely drop my bags on any surface, including a floor (though if it's a questionable surface, it won't be my first choice, but I will mentally deal with it just fine). But I will also sit on any surface. I adore and have been to Japan many times, and the looks I get for sitting on the floor at places like the airport. I know it's awful - I never do it in a situation where it would be super out of place or impolite, though. I am almost always more comfortable sitting on the floor than in a chair because I can sit cross-legged on the floor no matter what. And if the airport is crowded, I strongly prefer to sit on the floor out of the way of busy areas because I'm one of the few who will do it and, therefore, free open spaces without humans instead of sitting between people. It's just a cube of leather and it's just a pile of cloth to cover my skin, it will survive and so will I! The airport floors anywhere are my butthome


I’m also the person that don’t care what other people do with their butts  . While I would never sit on the floor of the airport (hello airport lounges lol) I definitely wouldn’t look at anyone in any kind of way for choosing to do what’s comfortable to them. If you’re happy so am I! People in general just judge unnecessarily. What’s it to me if you sit on the floor? You’re not using my butt or bag lol.

My grandmother use to say “what they eat don’t make me poop (that’s the clean version lol). It’s wasn’t until adulthood that I realized that was her way of saying don’t judge others!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

.


----------



## Book Worm

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I’m also the person that don’t care what other people do with their butts  . While I would never sit on the floor of the airport (hello airport lounges lol) I definitely wouldn’t look at anyone in any kind of way for choosing to do what’s comfortable to them. If you’re happy so am I! People in general just judge unnecessarily. What’s it to me if you sit on the floor? You’re not using my butt or bag lol.
> 
> My grandmother use to say “what they eat don’t make me poop (that’s the clean version lol). It’s wasn’t until adulthood that I realized that was her way of saying don’t judge others!


Very wise woman, you're grandmom. I will be stealing her quote   
I, like you, and some others have mental blocks of putting any bags (even plastic) on the floor because they almost always end up on a tabletop in my house - dining table, kitchen counter, etc... 

My unpopular opinion - exotic skins freak me out, especially of the reptilian kind. 
This is not limited to just H. My H SA once showed me a men's all-exotic sac depche (including the handle), i think, and I couldn't hand it back fast enough. LOL
A few years ago had bought python pumps from a different fashion house, thinking it was on my feet and it wouldn't bother me as much - returned it within a few days 
I've seen some beautiful exotics here - one I remember distinctly was a B in emerald green alligator skin with ghw, it just dripped luxe, but luckily for my wallet, I will only admire from a distance.


----------



## EmilyM11

kereneve said:


> More of my unpopular H opinions :
> 
> 1) Black birkins and kellys are boring to me! Excluding black alligator, lizard, croc, Touch bags, So black, and those with RGHW. (I think those look very special.) Hermes makes sooooo many amazing colors and neutrals that i just don’t see the point of getting another (very expensive) boring black bag that just looks like any other boring black bag.


+1. I own black Birkin (it's SO so luckily there is a bit of colour inside) but regret as I stupidly sold Vert Amande one. It's very dull black colour too (on togo, box takes it way better).


----------



## Tinn3rz

My unpopular opinion (at least in my circle of friends) is to not baby my bags. I am of the humble opinion that if I spend so much money on a bag, it should be able to handle life. My Birkins are used as a work bag, a diaper bag, a shopping bag. 

If it happens to pour outside, I’ve shoved them inside my husband’s backpack to keep them from getting soaked. I don’t condition the leather, nor do I have a special room/cabinet to keep the humidity in check.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## GloWW0rM

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I will not go out of my way to get an extra chair for my bags. I also don’t have any cultural norms or superstitions about bags on the floor. However, I am one that will absolutely not put my bags (even my free with purchase totes) on the ground. I will hang it around my neck before I do that lol. Heck I don’t sit on the ground. All I can think of is people walking in poop, SPIT or chewed gum, me putting my bag on the floor and then walking in my house to put my bag on the kitchen counter or worse my bed. Ugh With that, I also don’t care what other people do with their own bags.
> 
> My unpopular Hermes opinion, _as a newbie_, is that I understand rewarding loyal clients first and I get the supposed prespend/relationship bit. Isn’t that how every industry is? Those frequent flyers board first, getting priority seating, free flight changes, etc. We also own a business with these same sort of principles so maybe I’m a little biased.


I laughed out loud at the mental image of hanging the bag around your neck. I’m generally on your wavelength though for me it depends on just how heavy the tote I’m lugging around is and how grimy the floor looks. I have a bag hook but have also had a waiter drop food on my Chanel flap when collecting our plates so it’s not a great option. I’m not sure that feet on bag do a lot in this respect but I wish the GP came with feet.


----------



## momasaurus

GloWW0rM said:


> I laughed out loud at the mental image of hanging the bag around your neck. I’m generally on your wavelength though for me it depends on just how heavy the tote I’m lugging around is and how grimy the floor looks. I have a bag hook but have also had a waiter drop food on my Chanel flap when collecting our plates so it’s not a great option. I’m not sure that feet on bag do a lot in this respect but I wish the GP came with feet.


Haha I have hung a bag around my neck in a toilet stall where there is no place to hang a bag. I do NOT put bags on bathroom floors.


----------



## GloWW0rM

momasaurus said:


> Haha I have hung a bag around my neck in a toilet stall where there is no place to hang a bag. I do NOT put bags on bathroom floors.


Haha don’t think that’s an unpopular opinion!


----------



## haute okole

Unpopular opinion, ignorance is NOT bliss.  I really want to know why my SA will not sell not the following to me with zero explanation: Birkin or Kelly Touch, the Orange Bag charm, the CDC cuffs.  He said they are not ”YOU”. He did offer me amazing alternatives, if they were within my “age” limit.


----------



## 880

haute okole said:


> Unpopular opinion, ignorance is NOT bliss.  I really want to know why my SA will not sell not the following to me with zero explanation: Birkin or Kelly Touch, the Orange Bag charm, the CDC cuffs.  He said they are not ”YOU”. He did offer me amazing alternatives, if they were within my “age” limit.
> 
> View attachment 5664110
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664111



i adore this pic 

I don’t see you in an orange bag charm or CDC cuff either. Next time, I’ll bring a CDC out so you can try lol (I’m pretty sure that I didn’t give all of mine away but haven’t worn any in maybe more than ten years)

ETA: I can see someone younger than us or much older than us, both wearing Doc martens, a CDC, and torn jeans. I don’t see you wearing one with RTW JMO, though 

unpopular opinion: I cannot wear all H from head to toe, like many do, without imposter syndrome
even the UES trifecta : H, Chanel, and VCA can overwhelm.

Other unpopular opinion, is despite fears of recession, I still see plenty of bling in the wild, so I’m not really worried about wearing my stuff (I definitely do not stand out). And, any H stuff is too costly to simply sit in the closet

@haute okole , I think your SA would say that you’ve blown past all that named above, and you’d go home thinking what did I just buy. . . .


----------



## haute okole

880 said:


> i adore this pic
> 
> I don’t see you in an orange bag charm or CDC cuff either. Next time, I’ll bring a CDC out so you can try lol (I’m pretty sure that I didn’t give all of mine away but haven’t worn any in maybe more than ten years)


Hahaha, another SA told me naughty ladies wear CDC cuffs!   Hahaha!  Maybe I will eat a carb and some sugar if I wear the cuff.


----------



## dingobeast

momasaurus said:


> Unpopular opinion (or maybe not): the lipsticks are not good. The cases are pretty but two of my lipsticks have melted and broken. The sticky lip gloss smells and tastes like children's cough syrup.


Actually very good to know!! I buy their perfumes, and had considered the lippies.


----------



## GGNoodles

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My recent opinion is brought about by the huge amount of Mini Kelly and 25cm Birkin I've been spotting out and about in London recently (Sorry...I'm rarely quick enough to grab a good Wildlife photo)...
> Either all the ones I'm seeing are fakes...(doubtful judging by the outfits worn by their owners..)
> OR 'somewhere' there is an H boutique with a *HUGE* stash of MK and 25cm Birkins and they're being handed out like candies.
> All the bags look almost new as well..
> In fact I see so many (and 25cm Kelly) on a daily basis that I'm almost relieved to see a 'humble' Evelyne or Picotin.
> Where is this Hermes avalanche coming from??????





maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Unpopular  opinion /thought for the day.
> If the boutiques have nothing how come the resellers have so much for sale???
> Fakes?/Superfakes?


I feel too many people get caught either the excitement of moment of being offered by the Hermes fairy and later realize they are not going to store another 20,000$ bag or get tempted to flip and make a profit so they politely accept the offer. I mean, who would in the right mind turn down an offer for a sought after pink/ black/ gray popular B/K 25 at the store?  The champagne, and glamour of being one of few who made it to kiss the ring, makes it so hard for the faint hearted to say no at the store, but later reality sets and parting with “just a bag” becomes a practical option. On the other hand, these wonderful gifts from the heavens above, priced two or three times higher than retail, await patiently on second hand market for princess who have no cash concerns. I don’t necessarily think all of pretty and sought after bags on resale sites are super fakes, they are certainly overpriced and signs of greed and social media/ peer pressure.


----------



## momasaurus

dingobeast said:


> Actually very good to know!! I buy their perfumes, and had considered the lippies.


I love the perfumes!


----------



## tinkerbell68

dingobeast said:


> Actually very good to know!! I buy their perfumes, and had considered the lippies.


My two fave lipsticks are H...I threw out all my others...to each their own I suppose. I did not like the lipstick oil/slick stuff however.


----------



## carlinha

Me: Chypre are so fugly, I don't get the hype at all 

Also me:



Yep... caved and bought my first pair.    
Damn you Hermes.


----------



## Christofle

carlinha said:


> Me: Chypre are so fugly, I don't get the hype at all
> 
> Also me:
> View attachment 5664883
> 
> 
> Yep... caved and bought my first pair.
> Damn you Hermes.


This happens all the time. Never say never


----------



## carlinha

Christofle said:


> This happens all the time. Never say never


Lolll omg I know.  I've eaten my own words several times already!  My SA just laughs at me


----------



## 880

carlinha said:


> Me: Chypre are so fugly, I don't get the hype at all
> 
> Also me:
> View attachment 5664883
> 
> 
> Yep... caved and bought my first pair.
> Damn you Hermes.


They have a Jolie laide birkenstock sensibility that makes you look like a fashion model 

Your pic is now making me rethink my anti chypre stance; oh wait, my SA can’t get me a pair lol


----------



## JavaJo

haute okole said:


> Unpopular opinion, ignorance is NOT bliss.  I really want to know why my SA will not sell not the following to me with zero explanation: Birkin or Kelly Touch, the Orange Bag charm, the CDC cuffs.  He said they are not ”YOU”. He did offer me amazing alternatives, if they were within my “age” limit.
> 
> View attachment 5664110
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664111


Not sure where to post this… but I suppose I could somehow make that connection to “ignorance is NOT bliss”  comment…. So all these months I thought I bought a C18… Of course, not having any clue between sizes as we really don’t have that luxury comparing size options in store…. and wasn’t expecting to be offered a Constance that day either….. anyways, was sorting through boxes today and noticed that the label read “Constance III 24”…. I’m like, really, and had to get the tape measure out, and yup!  I have a C24!!! Love the size, yes, perfect for my stuff and my proportions….. but today I somewhat felt that I was made to believe I was a size 0, and now having woken up to the reality that I am really a size 6…. doh!!!  Nothing wrong with being a Size 6… Just is…. So maybe my unpopular opinion is that when shopping at Hermes, never get hung on a pre-conceived idea of what is or should be, aka “the wish list”, because more often, reality could be far from that dream… maybe even better….


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Love Of My Life

haute okole said:


> Hahaha, another SA told me naughty ladies wear CDC cuffs!   Hahaha!  Maybe I will eat a carb and some sugar if I wear the cuff.



Nothing wrong about being "naughty" every now & then.. LOL


----------



## voguekelly711

every time I have to hear or see another influencer talk about “scoring” a bag


----------



## voguekelly711

like, what is it the score? amount of times H did not have a bag in stock for you vs. when they did??


----------



## karebear87

880 said:


> Your pic is now making me rethink my anti chypre stance; oh wait, my SA can’t get me a pair lol


I’ve been waiting for the last several months. As we head into summer down under, I went with an all black Birkenstock instead


----------



## tuna_s_bag

Unpopular opinion:

I desperately want to love the mini lindy. It looks very cute, but it just doesn’t carry well. Of all the photos I see of people carrying it, none of them screams chic and it’s as if it’s not meant to be worn. It’s a box that protrudes from the widest part of you. The ‘ears’ look very awkward. It probably doesn’t help I’m petite and the strap is not adjustable. I might change my mind when i get to see one in person though.


----------



## jenayb

tuna_s_bag said:


> Unpopular opinion:
> 
> I desperately want to love the mini lindy. It looks very cute, but it just doesn’t carry well. Of all the photos I see of people carrying it, none of them screams chic and it’s as if it’s not meant to be worn. It’s a box that protrudes from the widest part of you. The ‘ears’ look very awkward. It probably doesn’t help I’m petite and the strap is not adjustable. I might change my mind when i get to see one in person though.



Even my husband commented that he does not like mine as the proportions are off. I would tend to agree - it's a little awkward, and the strap is way too thick for the size of the bag. I find it hard to get in and out of, too, TBH.


----------



## Luxuriosity

Petite H is basically all total junk designed to make money off of scrap material.  I love Hermes through and through but the petite H collection is so blatantly insulting.


----------



## Luxuriosity

little.bear said:


> Hermes granting iconic bag offers to social media bloggers who barely spend coz they know these bloggers can help promote their brand more by making us regular customers ‘beg’ for our dream bag and tempt us to spend a lot more on other items to hit our quota spend. I guess it’s just another strategy ‍♀️
> 
> Not a fan of using necklace chains and twillons to turn a kelly / Constance wallet, kelly pochette, b25 into a shoulder or sling ‘mini bag’. If you want something with a strap, get a woc/bag that has been designed for it.  I understand it is hard to acquire some of these more popular iconic bags e.g Kellys and mini Constances but equally trying to compromise and settle for something that isn’t exactly what you want is also not satisfying.
> 
> Umm and adding a ’handle’ on mini c isn’t my cup of tea. Looks cute sometimes if set up proportionally but I feel for the leather strap.. I guess the strap is a bit long for some people?


Totally agree with your first point here.  In the last month I've seen 2 influencers post YouTube videos about their new quota bags they were offered with nearly zero spend or store history.  One of them even mentioned that one of the SA's mentioned to her that he loved her videos so they obviously knew who she was.


----------



## millivanilli

as much as I really dislike going there to shop I am happy that I am not an Balenciaga addict, which would be way worse now. So ok, Hermès take my money, treat me badly, it's ok.


----------



## Luxuriosity

FashionForwardChick said:


> hermes does that? gives to influencers? yikes


I don't think Hermes "GIVES" away bags to influencers... but I have seen several influencers recently mention that they suspect their influencer status may have helped them get an offer very quickly with nearly zero spend.


voguekelly711 said:


> every time I have to hear or see another influencer talk about “scoring” a bag


Yup.  Seen TWO influencers in the last few weeks post YouTube videos about their new Kelly that they got with nearly zero spend.  One even said the SA recognized her and told her he loved her videos.


----------



## Luxuriosity

Shadow Birkin is just silly.


----------



## Purseloco

Luxuriosity said:


> Shadow Birkin is just silly.


And just plain strange.


----------



## EmilyM11

Luxuriosity said:


> I don't think Hermes "GIVES" away bags to influencers... but I have seen several influencers recently mention that they suspect their influencer status may have helped them get an offer very quickly with nearly zero spend.
> 
> Yup.  Seen TWO influencers in the last few weeks post YouTube videos about their new Kelly that they got with nearly zero spend.  One even said the SA recognized her and told her he loved her videos.


They might 'speed up' reception of highly coveted bags. We have insane waiting list for Mini Kelly (was told by a SA who is a friend to not even bother). The influencer lady who is an official local Hermes ambassador got a craie one. Good for her as she's really cool and classy but I even remember I was in store when she ordered her B30 (not MK) and MK arrived out of the blue not long after.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Unpopular opinion..
I adore the Shadow Birkin..
A Black 35 SB is my ultimate holy grail


----------



## GloWW0rM

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Unpopular opinion..
> I adore the Shadow Birkin..
> A Black 35 SB is my ultimate holy grail


I love that there is something for everyone! I just love the sangles and hardware on a Kelly and Birkin which I miss on the SB.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

momasaurus said:


> Unpopular opinion (or maybe not): the lipsticks are not good. The cases are pretty but two of my lipsticks have melted and broken. The sticky lip gloss smells and tastes like children's cough syrup.


Agreed. I have ordered limited edition colors from *H* on different occasions, and all of them arrived in some state of brokenness. I contacted customer service and they can't explain why this has happened, but my guess is that they aren't inserted into the twist up mechanism properly. Because they were limited colors I really wanted, I caved and decided to keep them and use with a lip brush because they are completely unusable from the bullet. Every time I take off the cover, the lipstick is either embedded in the lid, or is loosely sitting in the base with a smashed top. 

How hard can it be to make a lipstick that can withstand shipping?


----------



## momasaurus

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Agreed. I have ordered limited edition colors from *H* on different occasions, and all of them arrived in some state of brokenness. I contacted customer service and they can't explain why this has happened, but my guess is that they aren't inserted into the twist up mechanism properly. Because they were limited colors I really wanted, I caved and decided to keep them and use with a lip brush because they are completely unusable from the bullet. Every time I take off the cover, the lipstick is either embedded in the lid, or is loosely sitting in the base with a smashed top.
> 
> How hard can it be to make a lipstick that can withstand shipping?


Argh, yes. I bought almost all the limited editions because of the pretty cases! Dumb reasoning, but that's the H allure.
And to stay on topic - I think Orans are very uncomfortable. I wear flat shoes, but these are too flat. Or something.


----------



## Noorasi

If you want to enjoy your pretty H lipstick cases but not the subpar product, a tip is to switch another lipstick in the case. This can be done by popping two lipsticks in the freezer. Just check first that they have approximately the same diameter. Let them freeze for a few hours or overnight, then take them out and very gently twist and pull out the frozen lipstick (better to use a smooth tissue to avoid fingerprints) and then switch cases. 

This way you can insert your favorite L'Oréal lipstick or even a lip balm inside the H case. It does not affect the consistency of the product. It's quite a common tip in the makeup community.


----------



## momasaurus

Noorasi said:


> If you want to enjoy your pretty H lipstick cases but not the subpar product, a tip is to switch another lipstick in the case. This can be done by popping two lipsticks in the freezer. Just check first that they have approximately the same diameter. Let them freeze for a few hours or overnight, then take them out and very gently twist and pull out the frozen lipstick (better to use a smooth tissue to avoid fingerprints) and then switch cases.
> 
> This way you can insert your favorite L'Oréal lipstick or even a lip balm inside the H case. It does not affect the consistency of the product. It's quite a common tip in the makeup community.


Oooh thanks! I was wondering if this was possible.
And to stay on topic: I don't like the many cartoonish H scarf designs. Most of them look alike to me. Very unpopular opinion!


----------



## Purseloco

momasaurus said:


> Oooh thanks! I was wondering if this was possible.
> And to stay on topic: I don't like the many cartoonish H scarf designs. Most of them look alike to me. Very unpopular opinion!


I am okay with the scarves as long as they don't do a Mickey mouse one.


----------



## paula24jen

Purseloco said:


> I am okay with the scarves as long as they don't do a Mickey mouse one.


DD and DH call my Space Derby the Mickey Mouse scarf because they both independently said it reminds them of The Sorcerers Apprentice.


----------



## Tapenade

Fixxi said:


> In regards to gold vs etoupe:
> My unpopular opinion is that I don't like etoupe. It was extremely underwhelming for/on me. I think it might also be because my skintone is warm? However, I love gold, and it's complementary with my skin tone.


I'm an autumn, so I look good in really warm colors.   Etoupe makes me look like I need to be hospitalized---it's got a blue/green undertone to it that just doesn't work if you need warmth.


----------



## papertiger

There are so many relatively reasonable and _gorgeous_ H vintage handbags out there on the resale market, why would anyone buy a canvas SLG because it has an 'H' on the front for the same money? 

The Bride à Brac is a toiletry bag. It's not even a pretty or handsome one. It is made as one, it looks like one and it is a toiletry pouch. I may as well carry one of my Liberty or Loewe make-up pouches, at least they are leather or suede and lined. 

The fact that every single person I know has bought Bride à Brac just to 'flip' also does not endear me to the hype (or them).


----------



## papertiger

paula24jen said:


> DD and DH call my Space Derby the Mickey Mouse scarf because they both independently said it reminds them of The Sorcerers Apprentice.
> 
> View attachment 5667121
> View attachment 5667122



I have the same cw

It's not surprising, animation legend Micky was first created late 1920s (alternative histories have 1927 or '28) but really had it's popular culture heyday 30 years later. I think more Fantasia than SA. 

Ugo Bienvenu is a director of animation and seems to be strongly influenced by the Deco period as well as Fantasia.


----------



## textilegirl

@papertiger, ITA, there are some stunning vintage/UTR bags available with all of the Hermes pedigree, craft and lifetime service standing behind them.  Those who can’t see past the BKC trifecta really miss out on what Hermes has to offer.


----------



## Grande Latte

Noorasi said:


> If you want to enjoy your pretty H lipstick cases but not the subpar product, a tip is to switch another lipstick in the case. This can be done by popping two lipsticks in the freezer. Just check first that they have approximately the same diameter. Let them freeze for a few hours or overnight, then take them out and very gently twist and pull out the frozen lipstick (better to use a smooth tissue to avoid fingerprints) and then switch cases.
> 
> This way you can insert your favorite L'Oréal lipstick or even a lip balm inside the H case. It does not affect the consistency of the product. It's quite a common tip in the makeup community.


Wow. I learned something new today! I like my Tom Ford cases, but always ended up throwing them out! 

Thank you!


----------



## fashionpanda

Unpopular opinion: influencers (and Hermes's desire to connect with influencers) have killed the brand and revived it into something that is totally incongruous with it's original identity. I think in short term it has a positive effect on sales but I believe in the long term it will cost the brand (i.e. what we saw with Gucci, later with Dior and even Vuitton). They've sacrificed long-term clients and relationships at the cost of more "fad" clients who will eventually leave the brand for the next social media phenom . I am interested to see how the brand's status and image will hold up in the next 10-20 years with their current model.


----------



## fashionpanda

Unpopular opinion: I love the lip oils. I rarely go through makeup but I am plowing through the Rose Kola shade!


----------



## escamillo

fashionpanda said:


> Unpopular opinion: I love the lip oils. I rarely go through makeup but I am plowing through the Rose Kola shade!


Ditto. Rose Kola has replaced my go-to Dior Lip Glow Oil. I don’t get the hate.


----------



## Book Worm

fashionpanda said:


> Unpopular opinion: I love the lip oils. I rarely go through makeup but I am plowing through the Rose Kola shade!


+1 for team lip oil.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## debykf

Book Worm said:


> +1 for team lip oil.


+2!!


----------



## millivanilli

unpopular opinion: as much as I really LOVE the perfumes, I am extremely disappointed in how long they last. I bought a bottle of myrrhe eglantine in July and now it's empty - albeit rotating my perfumes and using at least 8 different scents. Sorry Hermès, LV does it way better. And I was really on the edge of being furious when asking a SA why those scents won't hold long on me and got that snobbish answer " well, it's only an EDC, so this is something you should expect". (we are talking bout a price point of 250 Euros, so NO I wouldn't expect that?!) Really, H, change your SAs AND your perfumes. Or at least change how they stick - one should stick long, the other one SHOULDN'T!


----------



## Ceeje89

millivanilli said:


> unpopular opinion: as much as I really LOVE the perfumes, I am extremely disappointed in how long they last. I bought a bottle of myrrhe eglantine in July and now it's empty - albeit rotating my perfumes and using at least 8 different scents. Sorry Hermès, LV does it way better. And I was really on the edge of being furious when asking a SA why those scents won't hold long on me and got that snobbish answer " well, it's only an EDC, so this is something you should expect". (we are talking bout a price point of 250 Euros, so NO I wouldn't expect that?!) Really, H, change your SAs AND your perfumes. Or at least change how they stick - one should stick long, the other one SHOULDN'T!


Agree with being disappointed in how long the fragrance lasts.  Love the Pampelmousse but I feel like the scent always dissipates by the time I get to wherever I’m going


----------



## mktlim

millivanilli said:


> unpopular opinion: as much as I really LOVE the perfumes, I am extremely disappointed in how long they last. I bought a bottle of myrrhe eglantine in July and now it's empty - albeit rotating my perfumes and using at least 8 different scents. Sorry Hermès, LV does it way better. And I was really on the edge of being furious when asking a SA why those scents won't hold long on me and got that snobbish answer " well, it's only an EDC, so this is something you should expect". (we are talking bout a price point of 250 Euros, so NO I wouldn't expect that?!) Really, H, change your SAs AND your perfumes. Or at least change how they stick - one should stick long, the other one SHOULDN'T!


This is why I hesitate on getting a full bottle of the Rhubarb scent, I loved the sample I got but can't stomach the cost for EDC (or at least lower the price for the colognes!).


----------



## Tonimichelle

millivanilli said:


> unpopular opinion: as much as I really LOVE the perfumes, I am extremely disappointed in how long they last. I bought a bottle of myrrhe eglantine in July and now it's empty - albeit rotating my perfumes and using at least 8 different scents. Sorry Hermès, LV does it way better. And I was really on the edge of being furious when asking a SA why those scents won't hold long on me and got that snobbish answer " well, it's only an EDC, so this is something you should expect". (we are talking bout a price point of 250 Euros, so NO I wouldn't expect that?!) Really, H, change your SAs AND your perfumes. Or at least change how they stick - one should stick long, the other one SHOULDN'T!


I'm so glad you mentioned this!
 I bought a bottle of the Concentre de pamplemousse rose on Friday as I fancied trying something different from my usual H perfumes.  
Love the scent but it is short lived. I was wondering if I should have gone all out for one of the "Exclusives" as this was a cologne and I assumed given the price the others were an Eau de parfum. 
So glad I didn't! I just checked and they are mainly Eau de Toilettes so I'm guessing no longer lasting anyway! 
The Pamplemousse I can still smell slightly on my top tonight (sprayed it on my arm at 7.30 this morning (it's now 6.20pm) totally gone from my skin though. Kelly Caleche and Elixir des Merveilles both hang on for hours and hours on me as they're Eau de Parfum.


----------



## Christofle

Tonimichelle said:


> I'm so glad you mentioned this!
> I bought a bottle of the Concentre de pamplemousse rose on Friday as I fancied trying something different from my usual H perfumes.
> Love the scent but it is short lived. I was wondering if I should have gone all out for one of the "Exclusives" as this was a cologne and I assumed given the price the others were an Eau de parfum.
> So glad I didn't! I just checked and they are mainly Eau de Toilettes so I'm guessing no longer lasting anyway!
> The Pamplemousse I can still smell slightly on my top tonight (sprayed it on my arm at 7.30 this morning (it's now 6.20pm) totally gone from my skin though. Kelly Caleche and Elixir des Merveilles both hang on for hours and hours on me as they're Eau de Parfum.


If you are referring to the Hermessence range (boutique exclusives), they are simply expensive EDC.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Christofle said:


> If you are referring to the Hermessence range (boutique exclusives), they are simply expensive EDC.


Yes!! I just hadn't realised that before.. just checked on the website a few minutes ago when @millivanilli mentioned this.


----------



## Ceeje89

Tonimichelle said:


> Yes!! I just hadn't realised that before.. just checked on the website a few minutes ago when @millivanilli mentioned this.


I had no idea that was the difference between parfum, toilette, and cologne.  learn something new every day!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Ceeje89 said:


> I had no idea that was the difference between parfum, toilette, and cologne.  learn something new every day!


I'm no expert but I think EDC has the lowest concentration of pure perfume oils, followed by EDT, then EDP with Parfum being the highest.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I think it's also due to skin chemistry. I have the Eau de Pamplemousse Rose and its lasting power is okay. Not super long, but not gone in a whiff. Same for Un Jardin sur le Nil. Ambre Narguile from the Hermessence Line on the other hand is intense and lasts forever on me. It's a sweet gourmand, slightly oriental I'd say so no surprise it lasts long.

Then there is Baccarat Rouge, the EDP of which many say is detectable all day long. I can't smell it on myself after 30min unless sniffing on my wrist.


----------



## Neeya

If you are curious about how fragrances like Un Jardin sur le Nil came into existence, I recommend The Perfect Scent by Chandler Burr, which is about the journey of perfumer Jean-Claude Ellena with Hermes, their first house perfumer (split half and half with the creative development of SJP's first fragrance). It's a pretty neat read and gives a lot of cool info on perfumery development, production and science.


----------



## millivanilli

Christofle said:


> If you are referring to the Hermessence range (boutique exclusives), they are simply expensive EDC.



yes, I know, buuuuuuut:

I refer to the line that is called " the exclusives" that won't last long either. Tried Myrrhe eglantine, tried Rose ikebana (which I really love!) tried Vetiver tonka.

And frankly said - I don't get why Hermès is able to create EDCs that really do last long but will be sold in normal perfume stores like  the le Jardins series that really does last long. And I have plenty of EDCs that do last, so I personally think the price is extremely over the top...

 I am aware, that is has a lot to do with skin chemistry, but .... gone within hours, that is really a sad experience. Sad, because I really love how the EDCs smell.


----------



## JavaJo

Tonimichelle said:


> I'm so glad you mentioned this!
> I bought a bottle of the Concentre de pamplemousse rose on Friday as I fancied trying something different from my usual H perfumes.
> Love the scent but it is short lived. I was wondering if I should have gone all out for one of the "Exclusives" as this was a cologne and I assumed given the price the others were an Eau de parfum.
> So glad I didn't! I just checked and they are mainly Eau de Toilettes so I'm guessing no longer lasting anyway!
> The Pamplemousse I can still smell slightly on my top tonight (sprayed it on my arm at 7.30 this morning (it's now 6.20pm) totally gone from my skin though. Kelly Caleche and Elixir des Merveilles both hang on for hours and hours on me as they're Eau de Parfum.


I agree that their fragrances last longer on clothing (and Twilly EDP longer than Sur de Nil EDT)… and started using them as air freshener (like Febreeze or Glade Mist) for my office, where I spray them everything fabric (office chairs and couch,  drapes, area rug)…. bougie perhaps… lol…   but I enjoy these fragrances better this way…. I think there’s a market for home scents (like those fragrance sticks) or candles


----------



## PrayersandPurses

JavaJo said:


> I agree that their fragrances last longer on clothing (and Twilly EDP longer than Sur de Nil EDT)… and started using them as air freshener (like Febreeze or Glade Mist) for my office, where I spray them everything fabric (office chairs and couch,  drapes, area rug)…. bougie perhaps… lol…   but I enjoy these fragrances better this way…. I think there’s a market for home scents (like those fragrance sticks) or candles


Yup so true. Twilly lasts so much longer on my scarves than on my skin.


----------



## addiCCted

millivanilli said:


> unpopular opinion: as much as I really LOVE the perfumes, I am extremely disappointed in how long they last. I bought a bottle of myrrhe eglantine in July and now it's empty - albeit rotating my perfumes and using at least 8 different scents. Sorry Hermès, LV does it way better. And I was really on the edge of being furious when asking a SA why those scents won't hold long on me and got that snobbish answer " well, it's only an EDC, so this is something you should expect". (we are talking bout a price point of 250 Euros, so NO I wouldn't expect that?!) Really, H, change your SAs AND your perfumes. Or at least change how they stick - one should stick long, the other one SHOULDN'T!


I ag


millivanilli said:


> yes, I know, buuuuuuut:
> 
> I refer to the line that is called " the exclusives" that won't last long either. Tried Myrrhe eglantine, tried Rose ikebana (which I really love!) tried Vetiver tonka.
> 
> And frankly said - I don't get why Hermès is able to create EDCs that really do last long but will be sold in normal perfume stores like  the le Jardins series that really does last long. And I have plenty of EDCs that do last, so I personally think the price is extremely over the top...
> 
> I am aware, that is has a lot to do with skin chemistry, but .... gone within hours, that is really a sad experience. Sad, because I really love how the EDCs smell.


rose ikebana is the worst in terms of lasting. Gone within the hour. Maybe even half an hour. But the smell is beautiful.


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Love Of My Life

fashionpanda said:


> Unpopular opinion: I love the lip oils. I rarely go through makeup but I am plowing through the Rose Kola shade!





escamillo said:


> Ditto. Rose Kola has replaced my go-to Dior Lip Glow Oil. I don’t get the hate.





Book Worm said:


> +1 for team lip oil.



I was a big fan also of the Rose Kola lip oil until I discovered MAKE lip serum balm. JMO, 
no comparison & just sharing..
Have no affiliation with MAKE just discovered it & love the range of colors, texture, how it
looks & feels on the lips & the packaging is clean & cool looking


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

My latest unpopular opinion is that I find myself becoming bothered by some *recent *
posts complaining about the attitude of Hermes sales associates.
I will add a confession that I no longer shop in NBS because I found the staff there unhelpful and not very friendly.
I wrote 'recent' in bold lettering because November to end of December is a crazy time in retail (Mid to late December especially)
staff are run ragged, often skipping breaks and its an endless stream of demanding and sometimes rude customers.
Even if one is polite to the SA I can understand they may become a little short or less than willing to engage.
Please cut them some slack.
I know their job is to serve but honestly? when I've witnessed recently the endless stream of customers at Chanel and Hermes I've seen how relentless the days must feel.
Often businesses block staff from taking more than two days off over the holidays (So Christmas Eve and Christmas day or Christmas day and Boxing day) many sales associates find themselves unable to take time to visit family especially if their loved ones are not local.
Its the season of goodwill...please show some love for those hard working Hermes employees


----------



## WhiteBus

Yes, I had noticed.
It had concerned me that there has seemed to be a number of anti-Hermes accounts,
which on closer examination did not seem to hang together in the way that the original posts would wish us to believe.


----------



## Purseloco

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My latest unpopular opinion is that I find myself becoming bothered by some *recent *
> posts complaining about the attitude of Hermes sales associates.
> I will add a confession that I no longer shop in NBS because I found the staff there unhelpful and not very friendly.
> I wrote 'recent' in bold lettering because November to end of December is a crazy time in retail (Mid to late December especially)
> staff are run ragged, often skipping breaks and its an endless stream of demanding and sometimes rude customers.
> Even if one is polite to the SA I can understand they may become a little short or less than willing to engage.
> Please cut them some slack.
> I know their job is to serve but honestly? when I've witnessed recently the endless stream of customers at Chanel and Hermes I've seen how relentless the days must feel.
> Often businesses block staff from taking more than two days off over the holidays (So Christmas Eve and Christmas day or Christmas day and Boxing day) many sales associates find themselves unable to take time to visit family especially if their loved ones are not local.
> Its the season of goodwill...please show some love for those hard working Hermes employees



Well said!


----------



## Angelbethanh

For me it’s the exotics- it makes me so sad that while more and more luxury brands are ditching exotics, H still uses them.  I’m not judging anyone, i just wouldn’t be able to buy one knowing the animal was born and killed prematurely solely for the sake of a bag on my arm.


----------



## daisygrl

Angelbethanh said:


> For me it’s the exotics- it makes me so sad that while more and more luxury brands are ditching exotics, H still uses them.  I’m not judging anyone, i just wouldn’t be able to buy one knowing the animal was born and killed prematurely solely for the sake of a bag on my arm.


But how is that different from a lamb, goat, or calf skin? They are literally "born and killed prematurely solely for the sake of a bag" on your arm.


----------



## Angelbethanh

daisygrl said:


> But how is that different from a lamb, goat, or calf skin? They are literally "born and killed prematurely solely for the sake of a bag" on your arm.


That is true, I try and buy the cow skin or goat skin that come from the animals who are also used for meat etc, so that the whole animal used…. I’m not sure if Hermes does this. 

I try and buy secondhand as much as possible too.

But like I said, to each their own, I’m not passing judgement on other people.  Would just make me feel even better about supporting the brand ❤️


----------



## papertiger

daisygrl said:


> But how is that different from a lamb, goat, or calf skin? They are literally "born and killed prematurely solely for the sake of a bag" on your arm.



*Members are entitled to opinions without having to defend them. It's the unpopular Hermes opinion thread after all  .*


----------



## phoenixfeather

Angelbethanh said:


> That is true, I try and buy the cow skin or goat skin that come from the animals who are also used for meat etc, so that the whole animal used…. I’m not sure if Hermes does this.
> 
> I try and buy secondhand as much as possible too.
> 
> But like I said, to each their own, I’m not passing judgement on other people.  Would just make me feel even better about supporting the brand ❤️


Maybe this makes you feel better. In many countries animals that we call exotics are also killed for their meat and their skins end up in our products too. I own a collection of ostrich leather organizers from a company that has a policy of only using leather from animals of the meat industry.


----------



## Angelbethanh

phoenixfeather said:


> Maybe this makes you feel better. In many countries animals that we call exotics are also killed for their meat and their skins end up in our products too. I own a collection of ostrich leather organizers from a company that has a policy of only using leather from animals of the meat industry.


That does help, thank you! ❤️. I was reading the animal welfare policy and it seems H is making steps in the right direction. You never know what to believe from the media. I really like the idea of what you mentioned, using the whole animal.


----------



## 880

Re longevity of JCE EDC

I believe part of the JCE aesthetic, or at least his brief from Hermes, was a type of transparent clean scent which would be more fleeting

Traditionally scents derived part of their longevity to ingredients like oak moss which were subject to IFRA bans. 

Although Guerlain engineered a synthetic oak moss atranol, also used by many other fragrances houses, many modern fragrances or reformulations have issues with adhering to long standing scent profiles etc. 

I do prefer the older H fragrances myself, my unpopular opinion,  though I do have travel atomizers of vetiver tonka and a few more modern ones

Off to google make lip oil with thanks to @Love Of My Life 

I used to wear exotics; now not so much, though I still wear some older fur. I do think that vegan leather and derivatives are far worse for the environment. I am not at all interested in Hermes mushroom le#ther concept. Another unpopular opinion is  if you are anti leather, I find felt and toile extremely sturdy and practical


----------



## Love Of My Life

880 said:


> Re longevity of JCE EDC
> 
> I believe part of the JCE aesthetic, or at least his brief from Hermes, was a type of transparent clean scent which would be more fleeting
> 
> Traditionally scents derived part of their longevity to ingredients like oak moss which were subject to IFRA bans.
> 
> Although Guerlain engineered a synthetic oak moss atranol, also used by many other fragrances houses, many modern fragrances or reformulations have issues with adhering to long standing scent profiles etc.
> 
> I do prefer the older H fragrances myself, my unpopular opinion,  though I do have travel atomizers of vetiver tonka and a few more modern ones
> 
> Off to google make lip oil with thanks to @Love Of My Life
> 
> I used to wear exotics; now not so much, though I still wear some older fur. I do think that vegan leather and derivatives are far worse for the environment. I am not at all interested in Hermes mushroom le#ther concept. Another unpopular opinion is  if you are anti leather, I find felt and toile extremely sturdy and practical




@880, hope that if you decide to purchase the MAKE serum balm, you will enjoy it as much as I do
& have fun experimenting with several of the shades.. one can't go wrong


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

On another thread @etoupebirkin mentioned having fallen out of love with the Birkin,Constance and  Kelly  due to their popularity with influencers and visibility on instagram.
I share these feelings, (although I do still Rather like the Kelly especially in 32 or above) and therefore have decided not to renew my Wishlist at the boutique.
living in London I see so many Birkin 25's and Mini Kellys on a daily basis that they have lost their cachet.
Maybe I'm old and jaded but despite working in fashion my entire life (and studying it) I've never wanted what's 'hot' I've always preferred to have things that aren't massively recognisable as by a certain brand.
I think judging by the many posts by people desperate to 'score' one of the big 3 bags My opinion is an unpopular one and in the minority.


----------



## tinkerbell68

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> On another thread @etoupebirkin mentioned having fallen out of love with the Birkin,Constance and  Kelly  due to their popularity with influencers and visibility on instagram.
> I share these feelings, (although I do still Rather like the Kelly especially in 32 or above) and therefore have decided not to renew my Wishlist at the boutique.
> living in London I see so many Birkin 25's and Mini Kellys on a daily basis that they have lost their cachet.
> Maybe I'm old and jaded but despite working in fashion my entire life (and studying it) I've never wanted what's 'hot' I've always preferred to have things that aren't massively recognisable as by a certain brand.
> I think judging by the many posts by people desperate to 'score' one of the big 3 bags My opinion is an unpopular one and in the minority.


I suppose your post makes me feel lucky to live in a city where I have *never* seen another B even at the boutique and have only once spotted a K. I too prefer to create my own style rather than follow the trends and, here, I am...by carrying a B and not wearing Patagonia


----------



## 880

Unpopular opinion, I have owned VN (gave my VN 30B to my mom)
 and have replaced it with a barenia 30B. It turns out that I prefer VN


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## Helventara

880 said:


> Unpopular opinion, I have owned VN (gave my VN 30B to my mom)
> and have replaced it with a barenia 30B. It turns out that I prefer VN


Interesting. May I know why?  Thank you!


----------



## carlinha

phoenixfeather said:


> Maybe this makes you feel better. In many countries animals that we call exotics are also killed for their meat and their skins end up in our products too. I own a collection of ostrich leather organizers from a company that has a policy of only using leather from animals of the meat industry.


Even here in the good old USA... gator meat is very popular (especially in the South!)... not my thing though


----------



## Love Of My Life

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> On another thread @etoupebirkin mentioned having fallen out of love with the Birkin,Constance and  Kelly  due to their popularity with influencers and visibility on instagram.
> I share these feelings, (although I do still Rather like the Kelly especially in 32 or above) and therefore have decided not to renew my Wishlist at the boutique.
> living in London I see so many Birkin 25's and Mini Kellys on a daily basis that they have lost their cachet.
> Maybe I'm old and jaded but despite working in fashion my entire life (and studying it) I've never wanted what's 'hot' I've always preferred to have things that aren't massively recognisable as by a certain brand.
> I think judging by the many posts by people desperate to 'score' one of the big 3 bags My opinion is an unpopular one and in the minority.


@maxroxxherbags, after reading your post, the expression "been there, done that" comes to mind
Hermes is trying to capture that new generation of buyers in the same way they captured many
of us older clients. The demand far exceeds the supply & think in many ways the thrill of the
chase is over the top
The distinction of having a B/K/C from yesteryear ( my first Kelly was from the late 70's in box leather)
is not the same for many of us. It has lost some of its cache & of course with all the triple A fakes
around & about, it's not the same be it an unpopular opinion.
I still think that Hermes quality is above & beyond, the leathers/exotics are gorgeous, there is no other
house that does colors the way Hermes does, but that specialness has faded & after the NYC
store opening the parade of H bags on the street was something for the eye to behold, JMO


----------



## 880

Helventara said:


> Interesting. May I know why?  Thank you!



A vache Naturelle Birkin 30 was my first Birkin. IMO, to me it’s the essence of working saddle leather from the 1800s. As a semi finished leather, it will immediately show its history, all its marks, unless coaxed by @docride into an even, glorious, honeyed patina. I find this transformation magical arising as it does from something approximating LV vachetta. As it ages, it becomes even richer than barenia, and nowadays, the vintage VN is more rare. 

I believe Hermes has introduced a grained VN, which is not the same. I’ve owned a vintage fauve barenia HAC 32 that felt preciously preppy (with gold HW), like a Ralph Lauren Ad. Somehow, to me, VN is more authentically saddle inspired. It’s obviously not as well known or as popular as barenia. It’s unlike barenia, which, contrary to popular opionion, can go through some rain and wear and still be relatively unscathed. My VN preference hasn’t prevented me from collecting barenia (with phw) simply bc barenia is easier to find. But, basically, if something is discontinued; hard to find; difficult to care for; impossible to keep pristine; somewhat impractical; and, relatively unpopular, I’m all over it. I was and still am a fan of box leather (which with docride treatment does not blister if it gets wet). And, I prefer chanel lambskin to caviar. My reasons for loving VN probably say more about me than they do about the leather. Lol.


----------



## miss mitzi

tinkerbell68 said:


> I suppose your post makes me feel lucky to live in a city where I have *never* seen another B even at the boutique and have only once spotted a K. I too prefer to create my own style rather than follow the trends and, here, I am...by carrying a B and not wearing Patagonia


 so true.  When you mentioned Patagonia i immediately knew where you meant.  The big 3 are rarely sighted here.


----------



## nashpoo

miss mitzi said:


> so true.  When you mentioned Patagonia i immediately knew where you meant.  The big 3 are rarely sighted here.


LOL i have an idea.. i have only seen a few birkins at the local mall.


----------



## BreezyE

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> On another thread @etoupebirkin mentioned having fallen out of love with the Birkin,Constance and  Kelly  due to their popularity with influencers and visibility on instagram.
> I share these feelings, (although I do still Rather like the Kelly especially in 32 or above) and therefore have decided not to renew my Wishlist at the boutique.
> living in London I see so many Birkin 25's and Mini Kellys on a daily basis that they have lost their cachet.
> Maybe I'm old and jaded but despite working in fashion my entire life (and studying it) I've never wanted what's 'hot' I've always preferred to have things that aren't massively recognisable as by a certain brand.
> I think judging by the many posts by people desperate to 'score' one of the big 3 bags My opinion is an unpopular one and in the minority.


I feel the same way!


----------



## 880

880 said:


> My VN preference hasn’t prevented me from collecting barenia (with phw) simply bc barenia is easier to find.



I wanted to ETA that I collect heritage and other smooth leather (also an unpopular opinion) , so not just barenia, but also VN, box, vache Hunter etc.


----------



## WingNut

tinkerbell68 said:


> I suppose your post makes me feel lucky to live in a city where I have *never* seen another B even at the boutique and have only once spotted a K. I too prefer to create my own style rather than follow the trends and, here, I am...by carrying a B and not wearing Patagonia


In all my years of carrying H (since 2006) I've only seen another B or K a handful of times in my city, so any over saturation is coming at me strictly from social media. I do see it during travels, but not to a point where I feel like...."meh, another H bag"


----------



## Tonimichelle

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> On another thread @etoupebirkin mentioned having fallen out of love with the Birkin,Constance and  Kelly  due to their popularity with influencers and visibility on instagram.
> I share these feelings, (although I do still Rather like the Kelly especially in 32 or above) and therefore have decided not to renew my Wishlist at the boutique.
> living in London I see so many Birkin 25's and Mini Kellys on a daily basis that they have lost their cachet.
> Maybe I'm old and jaded but despite working in fashion my entire life (and studying it) I've never wanted what's 'hot' I've always preferred to have things that aren't massively recognisable as by a certain brand.
> I think judging by the many posts by people desperate to 'score' one of the big 3 bags My opinion is an unpopular one and in the minority.


I totally understand where you are coming from, however like @tinkerbell68 I have never ever seen a B,K or C in my city so it's mostly on social media.
 I still absolutely adore a Birkin, but it's genuinely the design, leather, quality of workmanship and longevity (both in design and actual bag longevity) that makes it so special to me. So I suppose I love it despite the hype rather than because of... 
To be honest I would absolutely love it if it went totally out of fashion with the influencers and the value went back to what to what it once was. I have no desire to be walking around with an insanely priced, recognisable by so many bag. I just want to enjoy my bag quietly without anyone else noticing!


----------



## textilegirl

WingNut said:


> In all my years of carrying H (since 2006) I've only seen another B or K a handful of times in my city, so any over saturation is coming at me strictly from social media. I do see it during travels, but not to a point where I feel like...."meh, another H bag"


.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Tonimichelle said:


> I totally understand where you are coming from, however like @tinkerbell68 I have never ever seen a B,K or C in my city so it's mostly on social media.
> I still absolutely adore a Birkin, but it's genuinely the design, leather, quality of workmanship and longevity (both in design and actual bag longevity) that makes it so special to me. So I suppose I love it despite the hype rather than because of...
> To be honest I would absolutely love it if it went totally out of fashion with the influencers and the value went back to what to what it once was. I have no desire to be walking around with an insanely priced, recognisable by so many bag. *I just want to enjoy my bag quietly without anyone else noticing!*



THIS! My unpopular H opinion is I am quite happy not having/following any type of social media where there are H influencers (except this forum lol).


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Another unpopular H opinion I have is no matter how many times I have seen your gorgeous Kelly's on this forum, I don't feel a need to have it in my collection. I had tried it on and it didn't work for me. So I will never have a B/K/C in my H collection, and don't feel like I'm missing out at all. And DH is thrilled


----------



## nashpoo

nashpoo said:


> LOL i have an idea.. i have only seen a few birkins at the local mall.


Actually i lied! I’ve def seen a few Picotins and evs in the wild as well!!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

880 said:


> Unpopular opinion, I have owned VN (gave my VN 30B to my mom)
> and have replaced it with a barenia 30B. It turns out that I prefer VN


Oh no!!! It is so heart-wrenching when this happens. I love my VN bags, too — my VN B35 GHW is my workhorse.

VN is not super popular though  — you may be able to find another on the secondary market. Fingers crossed


----------



## papertiger

*This thread is devoted to unpopular opinions about Hermes and/or their products.

It is quite likely that some members may find others' comments challenging, but please try not to take an unpopular opinion personally. The reason it may be unpopular is because most people will not agree.

Ignore, discuss but don't confront. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Guide between on/off topic: 

Single comment = feedback. 

2-3 quick fire quips = entertainment. 

3,4 exchanges into the land of discussion on sizes, other brands, H-games, influencers, art of collecting etc, you are probably going **OT.*


----------



## SpicyTuna13

@880 

P.S. Now I feel so silly — you are certainly very H knowledgeable, much more than myself — I’m sure you knew the above already! Excuse my nonsense! Lol


----------



## 880

SpicyTuna13 said:


> @880
> 
> P.S. Now I feel so silly — you are certainly very H knowledgeable, much more than myself — I’m sure you knew the above already! Excuse my nonsense! Lol


Not at all. I actually stopped looking for awhile bc I bought the barenia 
hugs


----------



## gracekelly

Is it an unpopular opinion to say that I really don't like the look of people walking around with their Kellys wide open?  Forget about the safety part of it and it looking like an invitation to have your wallet swiped, it isn't good for the bag shape, especially if it is retourne.  I think it is a sloppy lazy look.  It doesn't take that much effort to take even one sangle and place it on the turn lock.


----------



## WhiteBus

Referring to Hermes goods as 'designer' items; use the term 'luxury'.
'Designer' suggests a here today gone tomorrow style.
I have furniture by Eames, le Corbusier, Mies et al - everything is designed, but they are not 'Designer' pieces.
It's a bit like 'cheap' instead of 'inexpensive'.


----------



## 880

WhiteBus said:


> Referring to Hermes goods as 'designer' items; use the term 'luxury'.
> 'Designer' suggests a here today gone tomorrow style.
> I have furniture by Eames, le Corbusier, Mies et al - everything is designed, but they are not 'Designer' pieces.
> It's a bit like 'cheap' instead of 'inexpensive'.


Interesting   I tend to think of a lot of Hermes as seasonal (unpopular opinion) except of course equestrian and some bags
I might refer to H leather as of luxury manufacture, which I distinguish from small artisanal (hand stitched bespoke). But H RTW or sneakers IMO is premier designer brand RTW. IMO, (another unpopular opinion) luxury may be at odds with premier global brand IDK . The fact that Hermes now sells color cosmetics, cheapens the brand for me, but at least it’s not licensing out sunglasses

I don’t have any H furniture, but as per the Maison assistant manager, some of it is artisanal but not bespoke, like the limited paper mache chair. I tend to think that the more mass produced pieces, such as th leather couch for 150K  are not worth the extraordinary surcharge. I tend to classify other furniture by category: Eames, mid century modern; Pierre Augustin rose, modern French. . . 

Though I don’t think of much at Hermes as cheap or inexpensive.


----------

